#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-03
<lotutu> 请教一个问题，在用户目录下有没有类似 /etc/hosts 这样对网址进行自定义映射的文件
<ofan> lotutu: 没有，只有全局的
<lotutu> ofan: 谢谢， 如果要把一些网址映射到别的网址，或者说是要给一些常用但名字比较长的网址起一个别名，有什么好的办法吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> hosts
<lotutu> Crazy_Uncle: /etc/hosts 吗? 还是用户目录下的hosts ?
<archl> ofan: 谢啦。
<ofan> lotutu: 没有用户目录的hosts
<ofan> archl: no problem
<CyrusYzGTt> iptables
<archl> roylez_ 主席好。gnome-shell 在我intel 865G的集成显卡上可以使用，意料之外的比compiz更快。
<archl> roylez_ :D
<mao> lotutu: 是/etc/下的hosts
<CyrusYzGTt> > solve(1, x)
<lotutu> ofan: 那么没有办法使用用户自己的网址映射了？
<ofan> lotutu: 没
<archl> Arch Linux  的果然比 Ubuntu的齐全。。。因为Arch需要设置么。。
<archl> 说的是中文 WiKi。
<roylez_> archl: .
<archl> 恩。考虑添加到其他Linux 中文wiki的链接
<lotutu> ofan :噢，谢谢了
<archl> roylez  我知道我懒的搞wiki。
<archl> roylez 你要知道 Ubuntu Community 的文档真的就像一陀。。。Debian的桌面用户文档也是。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ gentoo 的 過時
<archl> roylez 经常找普通使用就搜道去了 gentoo和arch wiki
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 但是有用。Ubuntu以前的都没用，所以都被删除了，Google上只给个链接去了是白纸。
<archl> Evanescence: 早安折腾小王子。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 也沒有什麼用處，都不給 USE的 使用 detail
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 也沒有什麼用處，都不給 USE的 使用 detail
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。发行版文档就是用来入门的哦，具体文档就是去看软件官方介绍了
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 木有中文的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt:  哦。英文的也行
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 看不懂，就放棄 gentoo體驗計劃了
<archl> zhiwei: 逮住你了。翻译 Photivo 吧 :D
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<archl> zhiwei:  http://photivo.org/photivo/start
<kk> ⇪ ti: Photivo - photivo wiki
<zhiwei> photivo  我安装上看看
<zhiwei> 你确定还没人翻译？
<archl> zhiwei:  这个只说有 Translations: Dutch, French, German, Italian and Russian.
<archl> 哦。这个是 QT的啊。。。少见呢。
<archl> 那么 从 5：1变 5：2了。
<archl> zhiwei: 这个样说的话任务太繁重了，如果你一个人承担
<zhiwei> 慢慢翻译呗
<zhiwei> archl: 我担心的是在我翻译的时候别人也翻译了，这样就太浪费劳动力了
<archl> zhiwei: 有耐心啊。Wesnoth- UTBS 我耐心的翻译了3年最终放弃了~
<archl> 哈啊哈
<archl> 记得是7000句话。
<zhiwei> 3年啊
<archl> zhiwei:  因为一更新就破坏了
<zhiwei> 这个东西是不是每次更新之后都要翻译啊？
<archl> 恩~
<zhiwei> 我想翻译个常用的软件，我常用的。
<archl> 这个是软件还好了 词语不会替换。
<archl> zhiwei: 我翻译的那个是游戏，剧情都改了
<zhiwei> 这样的软件我不常用，翻译后不用的话，不知道怎么改进
<archl> zhiwei:  哦。你不是处理图片么？
<archl> zhiwei: 摄影？
<CyrusYzGTt> 這是重複勞動
<zhiwei> 我用photoshop
<archl> zhiwei: 。。。
<archl> zhiwei: photoshop不是功能太少
<zhiwei> linux下的软件都比不过photoshop吧？
<zhiwei> 功能太少？
<archl> zhiwei: 要不干吗要 lightroom
<phoenixlzx> hi
<phoenixlzx> 大家看这个主题怎么样 http://planet.archlinuxcn.org
<zhiwei> archl: 你给介绍个和photoshop差不多的软件呗，linux下的。
<phoenixlzx> gimp
<zhiwei> 我以后处理图片就用它
<phoenixlzx> kk: 你死那去了
<zhiwei> gimp比photoshop好？
<CyrusYzGTt> gimp
<archl> zhiwei:  不一定比ps好。
<phoenixlzx> zhiwei:差不多了
<phoenixlzx> http://planet.archlinuxcn.org 
<archl> zhiwei: 为啥都找最好的用呢。世界就崩溃了。~
<phoenixlzx> 我新换的主题！～
<phoenixlzx> 改了一早上
<zhiwei> 这个gimp很多人都用，应该有人翻译了吧？
<archl> zhiwei: 没。
<CyrusYzGTt> XD
<archl> zhiwei: 因为没有很多人用。
<zhiwei> 为何大家不用gimp呢？
<archl> zhiwei: 因为他们认为photoshop更好，所以gimp就没用了。
<archl> zhiwei: 和你想象的一样
<zhiwei> 我安装上用一阵子，如果好用我就翻译这个吧。
<zhiwei> gnu出品的
<archl> zhiwei: 不一样的。
<zhiwei> archl: 这个国庆我就练习使用gimp了。
<zhiwei> 为何不一样？
<archl> zhiwei: 处理照片是一个流程~
<zhiwei> 我想找一个可以替代ps的软件，然后我在linux下一直使用它。
<archl> zhiwei: linux提倡每个软件干一件事情。
<archl> 就是KISS原则
<archl> zhiwei: GIMP提供的图片修改比PS的更基本。
<archl> 我说的是 色彩、饱和度、降低噪点之类的。
<archl> zhiwei: 那些都是预处理完成的， 比如 darktable、rawtherapee、rawstudio、photivo，然后进入下一个步骤 gimp或者photoshop处理。
<archl> zhiwei: 对于摄影来说，不需要photoshop和gimp也可以。
<zhiwei> gimp能处理一些常用的操作么？比如在图片上加文字
<archl> zhiwei: 能。
<archl> zhiwei: 不过在exif上写标签就可以了吧。
<archl> phoenixlzx: 学新一代布局吧。
<archl> pho
<archl> phoenixlzx: google也放弃放2边的做法了，集中制度，适合手机一体化。
<phoenixlzx> phoenixlzx: 我是按照arch官方来的
<archl> phoenixlzx: 边栏放中间。
<archl> phoenixlzx: 不是说官方的就是好的。。。
<zhiwei> archl: 我现在还不熟悉软件，我还是一步步来吧，先去熟悉它的使用，然后再去翻译。
<archl> zhiwei: 恩。是的。
<phoenixlzx> archl: 额...这不是我的个人网站，所以就按官方的来就好了，我个人的话，想怎么改就怎么改
<archl> phoenixlzx: 这个是社区的网站。所以就是你发挥的天地了。
<archl> phoenixlzx: 我和qii可是顶着无数反对票改了 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn 的首页
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文
<phoenixlzx> archl: 我看跟ubuntu中文论坛差不多
<archl> phoenixlzx:  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E9%A6%96%E9%A1%B5/%E7%BB%8F%E5%85%B8%E7%89%88 这是以前的版本。55%的人投票支持这个。
<kk> ⇪ ti: 首页/经典版 - Ubuntu中文
<phoenixlzx> archl: 我看不出什么区别啊
<archl> phoenixlzx: 位置，把右边栏拉向中间部分很难吗，就和这个交替上下部分一样吧。
<phoenixlzx> archl: o....
<phoenixlzx> archl: 饿死了，早饭都没吃呢，光改主题了...
<phoenixlzx> archl: 吃饭去
<archl> phoenixlzx: 我在吃
<archl> phoenixlzx: 哈加热1分种，吃菜花西红柿和米饭
<phoenixlzx> archl: 我在学校....我要去食堂吃....
<archl> phoenixlzx: 买个微波炉。买个电炉灶~
<phoenixlzx> archl: 我们寝室允许的最大功率可能就是吹风机或者饮水机吧....
<archl> phoenixlzx: 电水壶的功率就和微波炉不相上下吧。
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<archl> 好吧。不知道。
<archl> adam8157: 蛋蛋你回来了
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • MikeOS 4.2发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347290 想不想写你自己的操作系统？ MikeOS ，一个拥有 详细文档 的开源教学项目，刚刚到达了一个新的发行版本。版本4.2包含了新的程序（ 内存编辑器 ，计算器，ASCII艺术设计），在CLI中新增了文件管理，并对文本编辑器作了改进。如果你想完全从零开始， ...
<adam8157> archl: 这几天在家afk阿, 现在我哥这里
<Kandu> adam8157: 這麼難聽的「蛋蛋」，誰想出來的呀
<archl> adam8157: 哦
<adam8157> Kandu: 是啊 T_T
<archl> Kandu:  似乎是主席。不过蛋蛋是很可爱的，植物系的。
<archl> adam8157: 别进化，进化了就是大树了。
<Kandu> archl: 可愛 XD
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼好。
<tenzu> archl: yo ，刚升级了70M的东西
 * tenzu restart
<zhiwei> archl: gimp居然不能在首先项里更改语言
<zhiwei> 我用的系统是英文版的，我想把软件设置成中文版的
<archl> zhiwei:  gimp确实没有这个设定。需要手动改。
<zhiwei> 问题是我改之后会不会对系统语言有影响啊？我不想用中文版系统
<tenzu> ibus-sunpinyin原地满血复活
<Pwnna> 这里有用emesene的吗？
<archl> zhiwei: 有个办法是让一个程序单独使用一个 env
<archl> zhiwei: 改启动脚本
<archl> tenzu:  疼疼知道吗？
<archl> Pwnna:  用过。不要用这个。
<Pwnna> archl: ... 我开发这个。。
<archl> Pwnna: empathy功能太少
<Pwnna> emesene 不是 empathy
<archl> Pwnna: 哦。是emesene啊。
<Pwnna> 现在问问需要的功能或者遇到的问题。
<archl> Pwnna: 原来如此。好久没开了，总是冲突。
<Pwnna> archl: 最新版本刚出来了2.11.9
<archl> Pwnna: 和我的N900抢账号结果两个都登录不上。。。
<Pwnna> n900..?什么？
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 很久没见了
<zhiwei> 你的机器还卡死吗？
<archl> Pwnna:  N900 Nokia 手机。
<Pwnna> hallo我一直在这里
<Pwnna> 。。。
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 内核的问题
<Pwnna> archl: 你可以试试新版本
<tenzu> archl: no idea
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 我换电脑了。现在在thinkpad上。有另外的原因卡死，。。。。。 》。》
<Pwnna> 目前感觉是power上的问题
<archl> tenzu: 恩。麻烦了。
<CyrusYzGTt> (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<Pwnna> thinkpad的Acpi有问题。。
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 我已经升级11.10了，从alpha2开始使用。
<zhiwei> 几乎没遇到卡死的现象
<Pwnna> 我现在卡死可能有其他原因
<Pwnna> 估计跟thinkpad-acpi有关
<zhiwei> Pwnna: 今天遇到了个问题，你看看知道是怎么回事么？https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pptpd/+bug/864969
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 864969 in pptpd (Ubuntu) "pptp vpn does not work,connection failed" [Undecided,New]
<Pwnna> 我用了一个自己打的补丁的tp_smapi
<Pwnna> 那个东西好像很长时间没有更新了
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 求助
<Pwnna> 另外每次拔VGA要到display下关掉外接屏幕，否则卡死
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ............在麼
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ............在麼
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ............在麼
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ............在麼
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 在
<Pwnna> CyrusYzGTt: 不在
<kk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ f15 的 NM不能鏈接 pptp,,,一鏈接就自動退出
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 不用nm的路过 hoho
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你用 wicd??
<roylez_> archl: 在家看片。网络是蹭来的
<Pwnna> zhiwei: 没经验
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: debian下wicd, f15下啥也不用
<archl> roylez_ 你也蹭网。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Pwnna§ ..我也沒有看到  Pwnna 在
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋早哦
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席好
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<roylez_> archl: 家里没牵呢
<Pwnna> archl: 最新版本里面好像没有抢帐号这一说了。。我至少在3个东西上挂这。
<archl> roylez_ 哦。回老家了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 似乎你已经适应新名字了
<roylez_> archl: 恩
<adam8157> roylez_: 收到一张kindle的5$券, 话说我都没注册过美国amazon的
<adam8157> roylez_: 坏人
<archl> Pwnna: 是么。下一次。
<roylez_> adam8157: 我转给你的
<archl> roylez_ 。。。
<adam8157> roylez_: 是吗? 我看看
<Kandu> adam8157: 可愛的蛋蛋，越來越萌了
<roylez_> adam8157: 用mutt bounce的，不一定在邮寄头里面有记录
<adam8157> roylez_: 果然是你转的..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a6hXhbJsXA
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Impossible 3D shape
<archl> Kandu: 你也萌蛋蛋啊。
<archl> 开溜。
<Kandu> archl: 我不萌的
<roylez_> adam8157: 马马虎虎可以平了你那dvi线的帐了...
<adam8157> roylez_: mua
<roylez_> adam8157: 你买kindle的时候可以用
<adam8157> roylez_: nice
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • anjuta 运行异常， 点击鼠标全屏窗口 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347292 刚刚试着安装了一个anjuta, 有个问题很困扰，就是鼠标点击经常会导致窗口全屏，也就是没有了标题栏，菜单项什么的。 有的时候是左键，有的时候是右键，几乎大部分时候都是这个样子。点击一次全屏， 再点击一次回到正常状态。  ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會是快過期的吧？？
<Kandu> kernel.org 有哪些鏡像站的?
<kevin1> dd
<jacoii> 如何用正则表达式取 [ ]这两个符号？
<AsuraLe> 转义？
<MaskRay> jacoii: \[\]
<jacoii> MaskRay: 哦。。谢了
<Kandu> adam8157: 不知有沒人比較過 buddy 和 best+first fit 兩個 allocator 的效率
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<adam8157> Kandu: 加班中 T_T 
<Kandu> adam8157: 哦，如果有相關資料的話，希望能看看 :)
<adam8157> Kandu: UKL有写没? 我记得只有简单介绍, 当时想找来着...
<adam8157> Kandu: 拜高手
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 拜拜
<phoenixlzx> Planet ArchlinuxCN 已经可以同步用户ID到论坛，欢迎访问
<phoenixlzx> http://planet.archlinuxcn.org
<kk> ⇪ ti: Planet ArchlinuxCN
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 搜索都不愿意写......
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<mao> 有谁能推荐一本介绍linux内核的书吗
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 太多了吧？
<mao> 经典的，简单的
<sikao_lfs> Linux内核源代码情景分析 ？
<mao> 嗯，想了解以下内核
<mao> 一下
<Guest63665> hi all
<Guest63665> 是不是有本深入理解linux内核1.0?
<Guest63665> 我忘了
<kk> Guest63665, 好  ㍣ 
<cfy> kk: kk
 * Jakalala 请问现在这里可以!ddw吗？
<cfy> 那样太吵了
<Jakalala> O
<roylez_> cfy: cc
<sikao_lfs> 说实在的，想搞懂内核真难，可能是我基础太差。
<cfy> roylez: 主席好
<kk> cfy, 有祸了！  ㍣ 
<sikao_lfs> mao: 我上大学的时候是97年-01年，只有大一学c,我感觉光从大学学的知识，靠完全的自学，弄懂内核真难。
<cfy> kk: 怎么了？！
<mao> sikao_lfs: 跟你一样，我也是只学了一年的c，明年就毕业了
<Kandu> adam8157: Understanding the Linux Kernel?  拜高高手
<cfy> Kandu: 你来了啊
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，我來吹牛了
<adam8157> Kandu: 恩 是说这本, linux再用slab和伙伴算法
<mao> sikao_lfs: 找到了工作，剩下半年的时间不知道该干什么了
<sikao_lfs> mao: 也许你们比我们强，当初我们97年的时候，连C++还是草案，没成为正式标准。至少你们学过类，甚至集成的编程。我们当初就学了怎么弄出一个exe文件。
<mao> sikao_lfs: 学学c，看看内核，初步是这样打算的
<Kandu> adam8157: 剛看了，好書，可惜沒有對比
<kukey> 现在linux的官方网站还是进不去
<kukey> kernel.org
<mao> sikao_lfs: 咱们差不多，学c时用的是谭浩强的书，弱爆了
<adam8157> Kandu: 嗯嗯 编程珠玑上不知有没有, 忘了
<sikao_lfs> mao: 现在内核变化我感觉一般是具体的驱动。好像基本得没变，也许《Linux内核源代码情景分析》比较适合我们。
<cfy> mao: 哈哈，我只看谭的习题
<sikao_lfs> mao: 对对象编程有概念嘛？C++也许不用学会但是最好了解类的思想。
<mao> sikao_lfs: 面向对象一点概念都没有
<kukey> mao: 类的具体实例就是对象
<mao> cfy: me too ^O^
<hakie> 火狐更新到7后部分视频网站都不能看了，有遇到同样情况的吗？
<cfy> 没了kernel.org,哪里去下linux tarball?
<mao> kukey: 听你这么说，好像有点感性的认识了
<mao> 前不久好像听谁说，面向对象就是个骗局
<MaskRay> buddy 算法是不是就是 skip list
<sikao_lfs> mao: 根据我走过来的感觉，和工作的实践，  也许掌握的编程语言是  C    java  python  最好能了解C++的类。剩下的看兴趣和自己工作方向选择。那几个感觉是基本的。
<mao> sikao_lfs: 啊...看到这些头都大了
<mao> sikao_lfs: 还有半年的时间，打死我也学不完
<kukey> mao:python可是非常有用的哦
<mao> kukey: 嗯，我知道python现在应用很广，google不是都用它编程吗
<sikao_lfs> mao: 声明，我不是程序员，只是工作中编写小东西减轻工作负担。只要能跑达到目的就行，bug都无所谓，什么界面美化通通的无所谓。。。。。。。所以你还得问别人，其他的情况
<mao> sikao_lfs: 那我猜你是做管理员之类的工作喽？
<mao> sikao_lfs: 其实我也不是程序员，我是学通信的
<sikao_lfs> mao: 宾果，你猜的很准？哈哈。。。。。。欢迎加入通信行业。。。。。
<mao> sikao_lfs: ^O^,编程序偷懒的大部分都是管理员
<sikao_lfs> mao: 跟你说。懂linux编程的，加入通讯行业非常牛。联通当初C网，人家搞的东西没有告警综合，我们自己编写出一个轮询15分钟一次看故障的告警程序。。。。。。极大的减轻了工作负担。
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 我个人感觉，C 和c++学好就行了，脚本语言学python ，这三个学好了其他语言基本都很容易学会了
<mao> sikao_lfs: 哈哈，可以透露你的具体工作吗？可以/query告诉我
<sikao_lfs> mao: 真的具有自学能力，linux编程能力的人，加入通讯行业，汇聚网，核心网。都能极大的减轻工作负担。
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<maya> 有英语大仙儿嘛、、、
<AsuraLe> 没有～
<maya> adam8157: 哇咔咔  当叔乃来啦
<maya> AsuraLe: 囧
<sikao_lfs> mao: 甚至做假都得靠程序。。。。。。
<adam8157> maya: - -
<mao> sikao_lfs: 听了你的话，让我信心爆棚啊，一定得好好学
<AsuraLe> maya: 怎么了？
<maya> 有英语大仙儿嘛。。。
<maya> 请教个问题
<AsuraLe> maya: 你直接问嘛～～
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 我觉得，java也是必须的。否则很麻烦。
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<maya> take no pains to do =spare no effors to do
<cfy> maya: ....
<maya> 但是为神马会有spare no pains的说法
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: c和c++学好了，java很容易
 * cfy 吃饭去
<maya> 这个是错误的  还是就是有这种说法呢。。。
<sikao_lfs> mao: 你知道嘛？编写程序减轻工作负担，不要告诉领导，或者只告诉某一个，一般是帮领导做假。。。。。。。才能吃香。。。。。
<maya> 不对  take pains to do 
<maya> - -!
<cfy> maya: 貌似是chinglish
<mao> sikao_lfs:你这告诉我的可是不传之密，潜规则
<maya>  take pains to do=spare no effors to do
<cfy> 我搜搜
<maya> 但是为神马有spare no pains的说法
<sikao_lfs> mao: 通讯行业尽量弄清楚考核指标，然后帮领导造假才行。。。。。。否则即砸别人饭碗也砸自己饭碗。
<cfy> maya: 貌似不是
<maya> 不信乃google下- -
<maya> http://www.iciba.com/spare%20no%20pains/
<kk> ⇪ ti: spare no pains是什么意思_翻译_爱词霸在线词典
<cfy> maya: 不遗余力，嗯
<sikao_lfs> mao: 领导想立刻兑现钱，能给你一千就了不得了。所以不要给领导减轻工作负担的程序。
<maya> 我知道意思
<AsuraLe> 中国的行业都是这样吧
<mao> sikao_lfs: 嘘...聊天室了的记录可都是公开的啊
<sikao_lfs> 向这里，大部分是程序员，如果你砸他们饭碗是要遭天谴的。
<mao> sikao_lfs: 明白了
<AsuraLe> 不过，编程这种事情，自己写自己用的东西是很不错的
<AsuraLe> 但是如果真的做到程序员这个位置就烦人了
<sikao_lfs> mao: 你编写的程序，从领导那最多才一千，这里的程序员给通讯行业编写程序，都是至少上万，甚至百万。所以不 要砸他们饭碗。
<mao> sikao_lfs:那是必须的，行有行规
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: ^_^，这个一般来说不太容易砸，面向不一样～～～
<mao> sikao_lfs: 先吃饭去了，要不然该吃剩饭了
<mao> sikao_lfs: 回头聊^O^
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 一个软件工程开发，正常的需求分析就是一年以上～～～ 而且这些程序员面向通讯行业做的是系统方面的，杂七杂八的东西他们也不会去做～
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 我承认不容易砸，但是如果你解决了某个重要的问题。其实领导有时候就不用从软件公司，买新程序。因为重要的功能其实有时候很简单。不需要做的胡里花哨的功能。
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 毕竟你们是专业级别的。
<orangesea> ^
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 其实很多时候，专业和非专业的区别在于，非专业情况下考虑到的东西会少很多，所以通常都是在小规模范围内很好用，但是如果涉及到大规模的应用的话，往往这个功能就不合适了
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 【求助】VMware 下搭建 WordPress ，无法读取 Post 网页 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347301 RT, 新手我在 VMware 下搭建了一个基于 LAMP 的 WordPress，已经安装完毕。 但是测试发布 Post 后在后台可以看到发布成功，但是 View 或者直接访问对应 Post 地址 */blog/?p=x 时提示： It works!This is the default web page for this serv ...
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 其实很多所谓的花里胡哨的东西，对于懂的人来说确实没必要，不过在做一个系统的软件的时候需要考虑很多因素，易用性就是其中之一，所以这些东西会要去做～
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 吃饭先 ～
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 比如我做了个简单的，监控所有交换机和路由器功能的东西。虽然够呛，但是我这个只完成每天例行检查，从来不做好界面，而公司里测量各个交换机，路由器链接链路的有专门买的网管，其实也很烂，轮询的9分钟才一次。
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 我就完成每月改密码，备份配置等自己每月的工作，从来不提供给领导，并且完成易用性。
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 反正领导也不懂，这样大家都有饭吃。
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 至于你说的专门买的东西很烂，这个是由于中国的软件行业很混乱造成的～
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 我在做开发的时候，同样的内容，同样规模的项目，中国的公司八个月整个项目都结束了，国外的一个公司，1年半才做完需求分析～～～你觉得中国那个能不烂么？
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 至于你的很多软件你是只自己用，说白了，根本就不用考虑易用性的问题～～～～就好像，我做数据库一样，我自己做数据分析的时候全是console，但是如果是给别人做，就不行，必须要设计界面
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe:恩，实际上我都怀疑公司领导吃了回扣，本来这种东西很简单。甚至省一级公司都有比较好的监控核心网的。可能比较贵，所以分公司的就选便宜货了。
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 没错。一般是只考虑具体
<Kandu> XD 剛一隻傻鳥見我出門了就想飛走，迎着大風飛了好久都沒挪位置
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 这点我是非常承认的。
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 其实真正的专业并不是在那些乱七八糟的上面，而是大量的算法用来和结构的分析来提高效率~
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 其实你们所谓的"买软件"的钱一半以上都进了各级领导的腰包～
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 恩，这个我明白。有些是不用证据，只要对比理解真实情况就明白的。
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 是的， 一个很简单的效率差，我以前在学校的时候工作室，我自己用的一个社会调查的数据库分析程序，分析一万多组数据可能要花一分钟，我觉得没什么影响；而我们工作室的数据库效率同样是SQL-SERVER，专门做数据库结构优化，做索引优化，处理一万组数据也不过就是几秒钟的事情，可是还是觉得效率太低了，使用的时候延迟太大。
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 内行看门道啊，可惜经常是外行的来买。一般是故障，事故，需求推动型的购买软件。
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 而实际上你们领导决定是否买一个软件，根本也不是因为你给他一个什么软件来决定的～在中国多数情况下是由他能从中获利多少决定的～～～你把你的很多偷懒的工具给他之后最终很可能是砸了你自己的饭碗——从某种程度上来说，你写这些东西是挡了他的财路
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 哈哈，说的好。我觉得你分析的很对。实际上我也是这么做的。所以砸别人饭碗的事千万别做。尤其是蝇头小利的时候。
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 中国的很多行业软件我还是比较了解的～～乱七八糟的功能就是用来抬价格的，核心功能越不完善，就越有后续的机会
<sikao_lfs> AsuraLe: 甚至给人家领导演示的时候。一般也是靠乱七八糟的功能赚眼球。。。。。。
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 本来就是～～～～～这么跟你说吧～～～很多时候你们的很多项目，只要没有严格的监察的时候，所谓的什么招标什么的都是假的
<AsuraLe> sikao_lfs: 什么演示什么的，不过就是走过场而已～～～做的花哨说明“做”的工作多，这样才好从上级拿钱，至于有么有用，谁管呢
<kevin1>  /msg NickServ kevinyings <dodo>.
<kevin1> 不行啊，不会换密码
<kevin1> 我是菜鸟，linux除了vim emac yacc lex latex awk grep sed flex cvs shell 还有什么好玩的？
<cfy> common lisp
<mao> kevin1: linux就是用的
<kevin1> 求长期教程
<kevin1> 是工具教程
<mao> kevin1: 要是真有时间高高lfs吧
<mao> kevin1: 搞搞lfs，gentoo
<kevin1> mao: 我知道这些，正在生活中使用，想多找一些，每天练练
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 无数好玩的～～～～～～看你怎么玩了～～～～
<adam8157> About errata 2011:11852 tier1 test
<AsuraLe> kevin1: man就是教材～～～～
<adam8157> 打错窗口
<mao> kevin1: 对，用man把每个命令都学一遍
<AsuraLe> adam8157: 我说呢
<AsuraLe> mao: 应该是先学会用man ～
<kevin1> 举个例子
<AsuraLe> mao: 然后应该是vi或者vim吧？
<kevin1> AsuraLe : 有助提高生活
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 所有的命令、工具在man里都有说明的～
<kevin1> vim emac yacc lex latex awk grep sed flex cvs shell 这些我知道了，还有别的没
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 除了以上那些，有助于提高生活的话，你还可以去研究桌面配置～～
<mao> AsuraLe: 我到没系统学过，都是遇到了问题才找解决问题的方法
<AsuraLe> mao: 我基本也是，结果现在还没用会vim
<kevin1> 不要生活，要效率的
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 或者去写Python玩～
<mao> AsuraLe: 哈哈，vim我倒是会用一点点，日常应用完全能应付
<kevin1> 我用emacs
<kevin1> vim 太复杂了
<AsuraLe> kevin1: linux的每一样都可能对你的效率产生提高，如果你从来不用桌面，那倒是可以放弃桌面配置了，我觉得上面那些你完全用熟的话也需要你花费很长时间了
<mao> kevin1: vim还可以吧
<AsuraLe> kevin1: vim很高效的～
<NoIE> http://www.panda3d.org/manual/index.php/Light_Ramps
<kk> ⇪ ti: Light Ramps - Panda3D Manual
<mao> kevin1: 据说一个是神一样的编辑器，一个是神的编辑器
<kevin1> 当然可以，我不行而已
<NoIE> 请问，Light Ramps 应该怎样翻译？
<AsuraLe> mao: 据说Linux下面有两个编辑器，一个是神之编辑器，一个是编辑器之神？
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 所以我觉得你还是一个一个的学好了再考虑其他的～
<kevin1> 我觉得这些工具应该是用久就熟，得磨，所以希望多些工具来练习
<AsuraLe> NoIE: NoIE: 貌似是光影渲染一类的东西？
<mao> AsuraLe: 意思就是这样的，我没你记的清楚
<AsuraLe> mao: 我只知道有这样两个东西～～～而且是两个很强大的东西～～～具体就不知道了，只知道vim是二者之一——TT可惜一个都还没学会用。现在终于会保存和正常关闭了
<AsuraLe> NoIE: 敢问仁兄你是在翻译他么？
<mao> AsuraLe: 我现在写程序就是用vim，感觉还不错
<AsuraLe> mao: 我对于他是又爱又恨～～～～爱的是我真的发现他很强大，恨的是，我真的是没学会......现在拿他也就是发挥了记事本的公恩公
<AsuraLe> AsuraLe: 功能
<kevin1> 不，你没听懂我意思，我已经将它们代入生活了，我希望多些角度来总体考虑下
<kevin1> AsuraLe:学了其中一些，感觉每弄懂一点，就理解广阔了很多，所以想考虑下还有什么能扩充生活的
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 你先把你列出来的这些学好吧～～～～linux 除了上面这些你还需要学习很多东西，包括各个文件之间的关系～～不同配置文件的作用，不然系统崩溃了你都不知道是怎么回事～
<AsuraLe> kevin1: windows崩溃90%是由于他自己的原因，linux如果崩溃90%都是你的配置出了问题
<kevin1> 还有些什么
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 你能轻松的写出各个驱动已经很了不起了
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 错了，各种配置
<kevin1> AsuraLe: 我现在用ubuntu,希望撞向arch
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 你先学着用debian， 安装的时候只安装standard，看你能配置好不
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 各个发行版都差不多，只是默认工具上有些差别，你如果能从一个纯standard配置出完整的配置，基本上你的Linux用什么都无所谓了
<kevin1> AsuraLe:可是我们老师说熟悉工具才是王道
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 你那什么老师？
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 熟悉工具就能王道那是windows，linux只要熟悉了vi，最多加一个hex，其他的编辑配置工具都可以靠边了
<kevin1> AsuraLe:教系统管理的,hex是什么
<AsuraLe> kevin1: Linux改配置全是直接改配置文件，要不就命令，都是立即生效的，连重启都不用
<kk> 新 Debian发行版 • debian的源好像出问题 了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347307 今天重装debian 6.0 stable 在安装过程中选择cdn.debian.net的源 总是无法下载软件包等 不知道 是不是这个源出问题 了啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 kangta — 2011-10-03 12:22 
<AsuraLe> kevin1: Hex是二进制读写，以字节的方式直接读写硬盘或者内存空间的
<AsuraLe> kevin1: hex一般用来改引导什么的，如果你很牛，拿他改图片和视频都没问题
<kevin1> AsuraLe:求教程
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 没教程～～～
<AsuraLe> kevin1: linux下所有工具的教程几乎就一个——man
<kevin1> AsuraLe:是intel的
<kevin1> No manual entry for hex
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 除非是gimp、audacity这样的工具可能有教程
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 因为你没装。。。
<kevin1> AsuraLe: error: target not found: hex
<AsuraLe> kevin1: =下
<AsuraLe> kevin1: hexedit
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 我记得有个gui的，你先用那个吧
<AsuraLe> kevin1: 或者你就没装桌面？
<kevin1> AsuraLe:我装了，不过是fvwm de
<cfy> bless
<cfy> nb的hex编辑软件
<cfy> 我可能记错名字了
<cfy> 应该没
<jzmer> 现在 gmail 在大陆还能够访问不？
<cfy> 表示可以
<AsuraLe> 客户端的话应该可以访问吧
<kevin1> bless ghex hexedit
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 廣府電信用戶發來賀電，表示不能訪問
<AsuraLe> 反正开web死慢～
<kevin1> 只有kde的gui 没有别的
<AsuraLe> kevin1: kde的gui不差阿，你以前是用windows长大的？
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: 你是广州的？
<Kandu> AsuraLe: 少說點吧，你的經驗不一定適合他
<AsuraLe> Kandu: 这倒是～～
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 改稱廣府，，因爲戶籍制度 廣府最合適
<jzmer> CyrusYzGTt: 广府的地域范围非常大……
<jzmer> 简单地说，广府包含广州，反之不然
<CyrusYzGTt> jzmer§ 我自己定製 的 廣東的首府 
<jzmer> 因为有一个名词叫“广府人”
<jzmer> 廖仲恺就是广府人的代表
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nhh3HQVpw08  我也要搞個 盤古創世 和女媧遭人 論，哇卡卡
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 進化論對神創論(創造論) - 科學家如何說﹖
<NoIE> 科学研究表明，人是由马克思主义创造的。
<MaskRay> moriramar: http://www.madore.org/~david/computers/callcc.html 看完了，但是还是不能理解
<kk> ⇪ ti: www.madore.org
<CyrusYzGTt> 這就是種馬的由來？？
<moriramar> MaskRay, call/cc不能算是通過函數的簡單組合來實現的跳轉吧。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 所以你不理解也無所謂，知道有這麼個東西就行了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: setjmp longjmp 这节和之前的能看懂
<moriramar> MaskRay, 嗯。然後呢？
<MaskRay> moriramar: What call/cc does: a first description 开始就迷茫了
<qingling`> MaskRay: 你用的DM是haskell?
<moriramar> MaskRay, 迷茫什麼？
<MaskRay> qingling`: xmonad+xmobar，算是 haskell 吧
<moriramar> MaskRay, 這個東西模型基本和try/catch/raise模型差不多了。只是catch exception中的exception是自己定義的函數。
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 我不懂haskell,能不能把你的配置贴一下?
<moriramar> MaskRay, 對了，Haskell也有callCC函數，你可以找找。
<MaskRay> moriramar: continuation 不知道是什么
<MaskRay> qinglingquan: https://github.com/MaskRay/config/tree/master/home
<qinglingquan> MaskRay: 拜谢!:)
<moriramar> MaskRay, Continuation: https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-advflow.html
<MaskRay> cannot find -lpng14
<MaskRay> moriramar: 嗯，Haskell 也有，Control.Monad.Cont，看不懂
<moriramar> MaskRay, cannot find -lpng14 請安裝 lafilefixer 執行 lafilefixer --justfixit
<moriramar> MaskRay, Installed versions:  1.2.46(1.2)(06:09:11 PM 09/14/2011) 1.5.5(05:50:25 PM 09/29/2011)(apng -static-libs)
<moriramar> MaskRay, Haskell 的那個看不懂就算了。其實call/cc在部分人看來和Goto一樣，能少用就少用。Haskell有Either，其實很好用了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 这次装我要把这些 libpng libjpeg-turbo 统统 +static-libs 了
<moriramar> MaskRay, 不要static-libs
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=g3gSsVZ30RM
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 古文就是要用粵語讀: 出師表
<moriramar> MaskRay, 前些天 flameeyes 好像還在說這個事，你有興趣的話就去看看吧。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 手上有各種上古中古音詩音頻的笑而不語。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 求链接。不然升级不就是一堆编译
<void1> 出师表要用山东话读
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 知道你厲害，，平民表示資源不公
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eemRbc7XGLk&feature=related
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 千字文 中古漢語朗讀
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 好，我回頭傳一些到這裏來，大家分享分享吧。
<void1> 人家诸葛亮明明山东人，用粤语 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，你給 ed2k地址就是
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, ……為什麼ed2k？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 這樣可以廣泛傳播
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 我不用ed2k，也沒有。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ bt呢？？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVw9iyq59zo&feature=related 同一個人的，我感覺還行吧。
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 李白 將進酒 中古漢語朗讀
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我之前剛剛聽完
<moriramar> MaskRay, http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2011/08/29/useless-flag-static-libs
<kk> ⇪ ti: Flameeyes's Weblog : USEless flag: static-libs
<moriramar> MaskRay, http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2010/04/14/avoid-building-some-static-libraries
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.youtube.com/user/Phjong 這個人原來是科大的。他們那好像不少玩這個的。
<kk> ⇪ ti: Phjong's Channel - YouTube 
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哦。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 然後以他為中心去找他的好友或者相關連接，就有不少古音的。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxhdW2yB-iQ 我最喜歡的。
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 關雎 kroon shjaa
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哦。。看來。。很那個。不過我笑不出
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧，我笑出來了。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我看bugs.gentoo.org中png14那個上面有人說是libtool的問題。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 不過我不懂。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我現在是把舊libpng刪了，直接revdep-rebuild一批。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 對了，我怎麼能不推薦這個呢： http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIkQSuZbbt0
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 封神榜上古漢語配音 Fengsheng Bang dubbed with Old Chinese pronunciation
<wishstudio> xit
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 靠。。這是 闡教 和 截教 被迫隱世的一場
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 收藏吧！哈哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 背後是 釋教 和 天庭 的末後黑手
<MaskRay> moriramar: -static-libs 好处是什么
<moriramar> MaskRay, 少編譯些東西？多數包不需要這些靜態庫吧？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 这些库一升级不就造成大量麻烦
<wishstudio> MaskRay: 为啥要用 static-libs....
<moriramar> MaskRay, 還好吧，我常年不開，只有這一次有點麻煩。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我表示我義務幫做測試了。很明顯這樣的事是不應該的。
<MaskRay> 好吧，g/static-libs/s/^/#/
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
 * adam8157 特么的, Fedora比Debian还能乱改!!!
<dtw> 谁知道哪个linux发行版默认包含compiz立体特效的？我实在是不会，几天都没把立体特效弄出来
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 啥意思？？
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助：fcitx无法输入 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347309 安装了fcitx，按照提示配置好了环境变量，可是发现只有在虚拟终端打开的kde程序才能输入，浏览器可以使用云输入法，可是gtk其他的程序就很麻烦了。 求助，怎么设置。 还有就是gtk程序的输入法选项内不包含fcitx，导入也好像没什么用 ...
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: vim和ssh的全局配置
<pocoyo> dtw: ubuntu 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 例如vim的就自作聪明的给我加了cscope的配置, 和我自己的配置冲突
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 願聞其詳
<dtw> pocoyo:ub不是没有吗？
<pocoyo> dtw: 11.10有 没有怎么启动unity?
<archl> dtw:   Unity就是Compiz的Ubuntu版本，只有Ubuntu雇佣Compiz的开发者了
<archl> dtw:  一代王者 compiz 。
<archl> dtw:  到了 1.0 就是它的末路吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我怎麼越聽，感覺是 人語，，就是 地球人本該共有的語言
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 很有認同感？
<archl> moriramar: 。。。
<NoIE> 我记得，Compiz 不是 suse 主导开发的吗？
<dtw> archl:那我安装好1110就可以设置立体效果了？
<archl> NoIE: 过去了吧。
<NoIE> archl: 抱歉。。。
<archl> dtw:  不知道。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 我也有點了。
<adam8157> roylez_: 主席在家呢?
<moriramar> archl, 你。。。是什麼意思？
<archl> moriramar 我看到你和 CyrusYzGTt 连着说，又想到 Kandu。。。。
<moriramar> archl, 這和Kandu有什麼聯系？
<archl> adam8157:  主席蹭网。
<archl> moriramar:  3个人的正体中文联盟。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ???咋了？？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§  ???咋了？？
<moriramar> archl, ……哈哈哈哈……感謝稱呼正體中文……
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 别说话。
 * adam8157 过年 必须给家里装宽带
<archl> adam8157: 。。。你必须让你家人人一个宽带计划手机，随时随地可以视频通话~
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我小區現在 推廣 光E 。。都光纖了，，我家還在用 2MB/s
<adam8157> archl: 我家5M的光纤 包年500软妹币
<archl> adam8157: 软妹币。。。
<archl> adam8157:  你寂寞了么。。。
<archl> adam8157:  哦，很便宜很快捷。
<dtw> 软妹币是神马？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 吾有300軟麵包
<archl> adam8157:  $500 只能12个月 4M 的ADSL2+
<archl> adam8157: 每月限量 50GB
<adam8157> archl: 澳洲不是很便宜么
<archl> adam8157: 有说过么？
<adam8157> archl: 印象里
<archl> adam8157:  印象里，中国人认为中国是最贵的。。。
<archl> adam8157: 因为他们会收集世界上最便宜的价格做对比。
<archl> adam8157:  :D
<NoIE> “is clamped”，将数值限制在一个范围内。
<NoIE> 这个词儿应该怎样翻译？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 吐槽
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 正经点，谢谢。
<archl> NoIE:  凝固。
<NoIE> it is clamped to the range 0-1
<adam8157> archl: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ 好，，那就不理你
<NoIE> CyrusYzGTt: 无语。
<NoIE> archl: 有其他的词儿吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> NoIE§ ..
<archl> NoIE: 字典
<archl> 你翻译完了，英语就该过8级了
<archl> yunfan： 印象里，中国人认为中国是最贵的。。。因为他们会收集世界上最便宜的价格做对比。 对不
<NoIE> archl: 牛津高阶英汉双解答词典当中没有这个词组，我随便造一个算了。
<yunfan> archl: 不至于 只是集中在房价和电子产品上
<archl> yunfan: 关心什么，什么就贵，可怜的中国人。
<archl> yunfan:  kk 是你的玩具？
 * archl 才发现好玩的窗口管理功能，从某程序创建一个窗口后，拖主程序，新窗口相对静止
<CyrusYzGTt> > log10 (sin(30))
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, Numerical argument is out of domain - "log10"
<sikao_lfs> 有没有什么好的读源代码的工具？比如从网上下载的程序。能方便的依据编写源代码目录，自动可以定位宏命令，选定函数实现位置等功能。。。。。。？
<sikao_lfs> 选定某函数，能自动切换到函数实现的地方
<Kandu> sikao_lfs: 只知道 vim + ctags 配合能這樣讀
<sikao_lfs> Kandu: 好，我感觉由于工具问题，读原代码效率太低了。好，我网上查查你的提示和实现的方法。目前啃原代码，人工切换查找实在是不方便。搞的我头大。
<Kandu> sikao_lfs: vim 自帶的 help 裡就有寫
<Kandu> sikao_lfs: 比如為當前及子目錄所有 .c .h .pas 檔案生成 tags 檔。find -type f egrep "\.c|\.h|\.pas" | ctags -L -   然後 vim 就能用
<Kandu> 呃， egrep 前少了 |
<moriramar> Kandu, ctags 現在支持多少語言？
<sikao_lfs> Kandu: 谢谢!我研究一下，看来人还是要抱怨的，这样就有人提示更先进的方法。以前都是自己翻来翻去的读，今天终于想到改进了。
<gebjgd> 早
<Kandu> moriramar: 不知道的
<archl> gebjgd:  早。
<archl> gebjgd:  不对，是晚。
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<archl> ge
<archl> gebjgd:  电脑到了？
<gebjgd> archl, 没有
<gebjgd> archl, cpu缺货
<ofan> yoooooooooooo~~~
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<MaskRay> moriramar: 你给的 DW 上的文章是 scheme 的，放弃……
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。还缺啊。
<archl> gebjgd: 断货了。
<gebjgd> archl, 等着贝
<archl> gebjgd: 我的手机可以超频视频处理器了。。。超频才能用 720P 播放和录制视频。。。
<gebjgd> archl, 蛋疼
<gebjgd> archl, 手机看视频，你累不累？
<archl> gebjgd:  别吵，主要是可以录。
<archl> gst-launch-0.10 -v v4l2camsrc device=/dev/video0 ! video/x-raw-yuv,width=1280, height=720!dspmp4venc !avimux!filesink location=test.avi
<archl> gebjgd: 你在你的手机上试验下这个？
<gebjgd> 你动动脑子，这分辨率手机能看么？
<archl> gebjgd: 是录。。。不是看。我才不在意能不能看呢。
<archl> gebjgd: 摄像。。。
<gebjgd> archl, 为了拍你的搞鸡片？
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。
<archl> gebjgd:  你是坏人。。。
<tenzu> archl: 赞同
<archl> tenzu: 疼疼也试验下？
<tenzu> archl: 试验啥?
<alvin_rxg> moin
<ofan> 手机就偷拍好用
<Cherrot> virtualBox的无缝模式是不是和compiz有冲突？compiz吃内存到300M了
<ofan> compiz什么都不干就用那么多
<Cherrot> ofan: 平时几十M而已啊
<ofan> 想用特效还是上高配置的
<archl> tenzu:  手机上运行gst-launch-0.10 -v v4l2camsrc device=/dev/video0 ! video/x-raw-yuv,width=1280, height=720!dspmp4venc !avimux!filesink location=test.avi
<ofan> Cherrot: 幻觉
<archl> Cherrot: 我今天发现GNOME3比Compiz快啊。。。
<Cherrot> ofan: :'(
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN。。。
<Cherrot> 索性关掉特效  又不是奔着特效才来Linux的……可是……残念
<Cherrot> ofan: 多少钱？
<ofan> Cherrot: 每月9块
<archl> ofan:  你用vpn建立个游戏服务器
<ofan> archl: 什么游戏
<archl> ofan: 然后出卖关搞
<archl> 广告
<archl> ofan: 挑一个呗
<ofan> 我想建minecraft的，不过是java的，要内存至少1g
<archl> ofan: 。。。
<archl> ofan: 你要卖给谁？
<ofan> archl: 基本没有什么游戏服务器只用小内存就能搞
<archl> ofan: 卖给中国人的话。就要有中文的游戏
<ofan> archl: 中文有什么游戏
<archl> ofan: 你可以建立呗。
<archl> ofan: 建了就去宣传~
<archl> ofan: 哦。对啊。中文有啥游戏呢。
<tenzu> archl: 手机上没装终端...
<ofan> archl: 没游戏建什么。。
<archl> ofan: OpenTTD和Hedgewars。
<ofan> archl: 建个棋牌室
<archl> ofan: 这两个是回合制度的。应该没问题
<ofan> 不如搞个黄网..
<archl> ofan: 你果然是个。。
<archl> tenzu: 哦。
<ofan> openttd怎么是回合制
<archl> tenzu: 直接运行命令。
<archl> ofan: 对阿。。。是时间的。。。
<ofan> 没多大兴趣
<archl> ofan: 感觉超慢的心理都当成回合制度。。。
<ofan> 这玩意估计跑起来至少也要1G内存
<archl> ofan: 建立mumble服务器吧。
<archl> mumble 大家通话用。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 建個分佈式客戶端 就是 skype也是這樣的，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: skype不是分布式
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我說是就是，，
<archl> ofan:  Mumble
<archl> ofan: 就决定了，Mumble
<archl> ofan:  我马上在手机上装Mumble测试你的服务器，快去装吧。
<ofan> archl: mumble是嘛玩意
<archl> ofan:  teamspeak 的替代。
<archl> ofan: 一般就是游戏中超低要求的队伍通话软件
<archl> ofan: 类似 IRC不过是音频的。
<ofan> archl: 太耗流量了
<ofan> 语音视频都很耗流量
<archl> ofan:  http://mumble.sourceforge.net/ 
<kk> ⇪ ti: Mumble
<archl> ofan:  我开始装了，我的手机也可以建立服务器，要求很低的。
<ofan> archl: 有啥好处
<archl> ofan:  拉别人来说话。
<ofan> archl: 闲的啊
<archl> ofan:  你不就是在闲吗？
<ofan> archl: 哥是要卖的
<archl> ofan: 哦。
<archl> ofan: 这样啊。话说为啥我一直给你出主意阿。。。
<ofan> archl: vps很贵的，我都把手机的plan都取消了，就为了买vps
<jlzhang> 可以装个asterisk，语言效果最好的话，每个通道占用8KB
<archl> ofan:  哦。
<archl> ofan:  mumble 建立
<ofan> archl: 不搞这些..
<archl> ofan:  为啥，mumble 多好阿。
<jlzhang> 用的G.711音频码……
<ofan> archl: 能赚钱么
<archl> ofan:  你想赚钱吗/
<ofan> archl: 当然
<jlzhang> SIP之类的……
<ofan> 还想赚钱买车呢..
<archl> ofan:  哦。打工去吧。
<ofan> archl: 给自己打工
<archl> ofan: 美国那么多人想要赚钱的说。
<archl> ofan: 中国人最适合的就是卖东西，多么悲哀阿。。。
<ofan> archl: 卖东西咋了
<archl> ofan: 我要是不干这行了，大概就是要去卖东西了。
<ofan> walmart不就卖东西的
<jlzhang> 悲哀……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, neap很不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, pager
<alvin_rxg> ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 虚拟桌面管理器
<alvin_rxg> debian 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 这么次？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, main contrib non-free?
<alvin_rxg> 都没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 都没有？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看来debian也有不灵的时候
<jlzhang> 用的unstable版本》
<jlzhang> ?
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 用什么都一样
<gebjgd> jlzhang, repo的范围都一样
<alvin_rxg> 2010 年刚出来的破软件，debian会收入才怪
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对 对
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你以后写的破软件， debian更不会收录了
<gebjgd> XED
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是这个问题，按说debian那么大的repo，新软件应该进源的, 某非unstable的源 > testing > stable?
<alvin_rxg> 只有几百个人在用
<jlzhang> gebjgd: 你去查查看咯，呵呵
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 我就用了2个月的debian 不习惯，换回arch了
<jlzhang> 我这边唯一的一台Debian当服务器用，没Xorg
<jlzhang> 老实说，用了些包管理软件，还是apt最舒服。
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 我的dockstar也在跑debian stable
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 128m还上了x，开了xdmcp
<ofan> 开x 60m内存就够了
<jlzhang> 我的主笔记本用的gentoo，不开X,用的fbterm。
<gebjgd> ofan, 再加上cups server + samba 
<jlzhang> 副笔记本用的XP/Ubuntu双系统。
<ofan> 不开x不见得能提高多少性能
<gebjgd> jlzhang, linux不用x，太浪费了
<jlzhang> CPUS 接打印机？
<ofan> 还可能浪费电
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 恩
<jlzhang> 一般就收个邮件，上个IRC,聊聊QQ，看看网页，听听MP3，看看电影，也可以了……
<jlzhang> 不开X，也能做到。
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 不够。完全不够
<jlzhang> CPUS　接的打印机好像不多……
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 很多阿
<jlzhang> gebjgd: 还有啥？
<jlzhang> gebjgd: 比如？
<gebjgd> jlzhang, openfetion pidgin twitter xchat dropbox gimp texmaker(kile) dia yEd firefox thunderbird chrome lastfm 
<ofan> jlzhang: 比如看1080P的a片
<gebjgd> jlzhang, x下的好东西太多了
<jlzhang> ofan: 我这边一般开两台笔记本，所以不开桌面，别人感觉很COOL，呵呵。
<ofan> jlzhang: cool毛
<gebjgd> jlzhang, cool毛
<gebjgd> ofan, 你学我
<jlzhang> ofan: 1080P,我这台T23才1024的分辨率啊。
<ofan> gebjgd: 我自己想的..
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 你这个行为很有装b的感觉
<gebjgd> ofan, 不信
<jlzhang> 有点吧
<jlzhang> 不过当初的目的
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 我老婆用arch lxde很happy
<jlzhang> 是想看看能不能把工作环境转到终端下。
<ofan> 已经超越装B了，都装到Z了..
<jlzhang> gebjgd: 我没用过arch，听说她很好，遗憾啊……
<gebjgd> jlzhang, linux x上那么多好软件，你都别享受了
<ofan> jlzhang: 终端和x并不冲突
<jlzhang> gebjgd: 我这不是还有台Ubuntu的福笔记本么
<jlzhang> 一般都开两台的。
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 那垃圾发行版
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 你也好意思说
<ofan> 反而在console下一个劲的鼓捣gui的东西让人感觉很蛋疼
<ofan> gebjgd: ...这里是ubuntu频道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 光光，明天去找你玩？
<jlzhang> 这里不是Ubuntu的fans大本营么……
<gebjgd> ofan, 瞎说，明明是arch-cn
<jlzhang> -_-||
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 可以， 来 Medizinische Hochschule Hannover
<gebjgd> ofan, op写错了。他们总是这样
<ofan> gebjgd: 撸多了吧..
<gebjgd> ofan, 有可能。公梁交多了
<gebjgd> ofan, 是你才撸，我早就不撸了
<ofan> gebjgd: 保重..
<jlzhang> 有点乱了
<ofan> gebjgd: 被撸？
<gebjgd> ofan, 恩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么学医去了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 性福
<jlzhang> 你说下X下都哪些必须的软件吧
<gebjgd> ofan, 还行吧，祝你早日也被撸
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: ohr op
<ofan> gebjgd: 努力中..
<jlzhang> 我看看能不能找到终端下对应的。
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 太多了。你那电脑给别人用基本就是摆设
<gebjgd> jlzhang, gimp
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 你给终端用个
<jlzhang> gebjgd: 我自己用的，老电脑了，有感情，一般不给人碰。
<jlzhang> 那啥，还真不可以，哈哈
<jlzhang> 只能看看图片啥的。
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 你的电脑多老？
<jlzhang> 说了啊
<jlzhang> T23
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 我的是2004年的
<jlzhang> IBM出的。
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 啥配置
<jlzhang> 256M内存/1G的CPU/20G的硬盘
<L-----D> 可以扔了
<jlzhang> L-----D: 有感情了啊
<jlzhang> 话说
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 还行，我的是celeron 1.3 512内存，20G硬盘
<jlzhang> Emacs写写小程序，还是挺不错的。
<jlzhang> 键盘手感
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 古董留着有什么用
<jlzhang> 不是还可以跟你们聊天么，哈哈
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 我的能跑webqq
<ofan> 聊天都卡
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 还能看1080的高清视频
<gebjgd> ofan, 不卡
<jlzhang> 我的能跑finch
<ofan> 装个搜狗输入法
<jlzhang> pidgin的命令行版本
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 我的能跑pidgin 
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 啦啦啦
<jlzhang> gebjgd: 我跟是用的是一样的啦
<jlzhang> gebjgd: finch跟pidgin，你查一下
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 知道
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 用过
<ofan> finch不好用
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 你就慢慢终端吧
<jlzhang> 我还有台Ubuntu……
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 你自己喜欢就好
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 别提ubuntu
<ofan> jlzhang: 既然用终端就用点像样的程序
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 说ubuntu都丢分
<ofan> jlzhang: 比如weechat,irssi
<gebjgd> jlzhang, linux用ubuntu都丢脸的
<jlzhang> 我现在就在用irssi啊
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 我要是你，就马上删了xp和ubuntu
<ofan> 我已经抛弃irssi了
<jlzhang> 那我下次用个LFS上来跟你们聊天吧……
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 上个lfs
<jlzhang> 这样不丢分了吧
<ofan> lfs才丢分
<gebjgd> ofan, 哈哈
<ofan> 尤其手动管理包的
<gebjgd> ofan, 哈哈哈哈
<ofan> 感觉像猿人..
<CyrusYzGTt> jlzhang§ 用 gentoo
<gebjgd> ofan, 他已经是山顶洞人的水平了
<jlzhang> 怎么感觉你们还是想说arch好？
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 我没说过
<CyrusYzGTt> jlzhang§  或者 slackware
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<jlzhang> 我感觉XP挺好，我还是用XP去啦~
<ofan> jlzhang: 这样才不会丢分：爆出你用的程序，发现大家没人知道的，给出官网，发现作者一栏里都写着你的名字，顿时崇敬之情犹如滔滔江水..
<gebjgd> ofan, XD
<jlzhang> 我只是一个普通用户
<jlzhang> 都是你们逼的……
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 我们怎么逼你了？
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 是你自己用终端的
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 一会儿又说终端好，啥都能作
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 一会儿就偷偷的去用xp ubunut
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 自己打自己的脸，自相矛盾
<jlzhang> 我不是刚上来就说了么，我有两台笔记本。
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 你别整2台2台笔记本的
<jlzhang> 只是我一体终端，你们就开始激动了
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 我这里有5台笔记本
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 全都跑的arch
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 各个都有桌面
<L-----D> 终端好 我也用ubuntu server
<jlzhang> 用终端怎么了，激动个啥
<CyrusYzGTt> .咳咳，終端和控制檯是不同的
<jlzhang> 还有用ubuntu怎么了？
 * gebjgd 蛋逼完毕，出门凑热闹去
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora路過
<jlzhang> 可能某些人自认身价比较高吧，看不起我们这些普通用户？
<CyrusYzGTt> fedora普通用戶 也深表同感。。
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 是你自认为身价很高。弄个t23来跑终端
<jlzhang> 一通莫名其妙的指责……
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 我们可都是老老实实的linux x用户
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求助：linux下有什么软件，能实现windows下proxifier这软件的功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347320 在家里有时候需要登录公司的服务器维护，公司提供了用proxifier方式，只有windows版。linux有什么类似得软件呢？ 我看了下有个叫ProxyChains的，但是没地方输入密码啊。另外还有个什么tscoks，但是没什 ...
<jlzhang> t23跑终端，有错么？
<CyrusYzGTt> f15 gnome3 用戶飄過
<gebjgd> jlzhang, 没错
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 垃圾gnome3
<jlzhang> 我不也承认，我开个ubuntu起桌面么
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 你才垃圾，你都很垃圾
 * pocoyo xp sp2 跑得快的跑过
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 哈哈
<gebjgd> pocoyo, 怎么不上xp sp3?
<gebjgd> pocoyo, 过时了
<L-----D> 即使你不用gnome你也很难不用gnome的库
<pocoyo> L-----D: 高见
<archl> L-----D:  。。。
<archl> L-----D 即使你用 android 也逃不了用 gnu 的东西？
<L-----D> freedesktop.org 是linux世界中不可或缺的
<moriramar> L-----D, 太贊成了。所以我對那些東西噁心得不能再噁心。
<CyrusYzGTt> 願 ee保佑 爾等。。哦米吃豆腐
<moriramar> L-----D, 如同塑化劑一樣的噁心。
<jlzhang> gebjgd是ee大牛？
<archl> jlzhang:  走眼
<archl> jlzhang:  人家是德国战车。
<jlzhang> 但我感觉gebjgd挺牛的。
<jlzhang> archl: 语气方面
<alvin_rxg> 对，是的，他很牛
<archl> alvin_rxg:  我都不知道关于 gebjgd 的事，趁他不在，讲讲  ;)
<jlzhang> alvin_rxg: 我见过的大牛都挺谦虚的……
<alvin_rxg> archl: 你不是 jiero 么？……
<archl> alvin_rxg:  是啊。
<alvin_rxg> 那不都知道的么？
<archl> alvin_rxg:  我只知道他有老婆，他在德国，他喜欢白人mm。其他的啊不清楚。
<archl> alvin_rxg:  他干什么的呢。。。
<alvin_rxg> - -!  那我知道的和你查不多。
<archl> alvin_rxg:  你呢。。。
<L-----D> 他有四个蛋蛋
<archl> L-----D: 。。。
<moriramar> L-----D, ……
<alvin_rxg> 我啥
<moriramar> L-----D, 這個……
<archl> alvin_rxg:  自我简介 :D 你学什么的啊。
<jlzhang> L-----D: 你们亲密接触过了？汗……
<alvin_rxg> 我学***的
<archl> alvin_rxg:  。。。
<jlzhang> L-----D: 开个玩笑啊
<archl> alvin_rxg:  …………=××
<archl> alvin_rxg:  ×（……&×&
<archl> 还是保密么。。。算了
<archl> alvin_rxg:  还保密码？
<alvin_rxg> 保密码 没有
<archl> alvin_rxg:  你的职业是？
<archl> 啊；
<alvin_rxg> studen
<alvin_rxg> student
<archl> alvin_rxg: 还没毕业呢。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 我以为你早已经毕业了。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<archl> alvin_rxg:  去年问你也是
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=347273
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 字体设置优先级令人非常诧异
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<archl> Freebuilder: 糟糕你掉坑里了
<Freebuilder> archl: 怎么又是“去年你问的“？
<archl> Freebuilder: 只是记起来了。
<Freebuilder> archl: 我掉什么坑
<archl> Freebuilder:  字体探索之洞。
<archl> alvin_rxg:  今天我的系统 X 连着崩溃3次了。
<adam8157> vpnc 竟然默认超时断线啊 坑爹
<archl> adam8157:  X 崩溃怎么办啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我都說 NM 出問題了，，看來是 vpn這個lib出的問題
<archl> adam8157:  我只是彻底的用了 PPA 的非稳定版 GNOME 取代了 稳定版而已。
<adam8157> archl: ...竟然崩溃
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我那个可以设置
<Kandu> archl: 乾脆用 arch，官方源就是 gnome 3.2 了。用官方 repo 的 lts 內核，應該符合你需求了
<archl> adam8157: 而且崩溃的不是 gnome 啊， 我用gnome ppa，崩溃的是 e16，gnome部件都没有
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我也可以設置，就是不能撥號。。悲摧
<archl> Kandu: 崩溃的是 e16啊。。。
<archl> Kandu: 见鬼了。。
<Kandu> archl: 呃，也許是那 ppa 帶些新的 gtk 庫?
 * adam8157 不说了各位, 下线 明天飞回去加班...
 * archl Kandu 对啊。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 看 x 的 log
<archl> adam8157: 。。。恩
<archl> Kandu: 明白。可能是 gtk 错了。。。我错了
<archl> alvin_rxg:  让我上报 bug
<alvin_rxg> ?
<ctrl-fairy> arch下fcitx怎么设置才能用，只能在终端打开的kde程序里用
<ctrl-fairy> 从官方维基看一切都正确设置了，可是gtk里怎么都用不了，qt还要在终端打开
<alvin_rxg> archl: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log*
<alvin_rxg> ctrl-fairy: `env` => 确认变量正确
<ctrl-fairy> 确认都正确
<ctrl-fairy> 但是奇怪的是没有.fcitx，
<archl> alvin_rxg:  	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<ctrl-fairy> 主文件夹下没有配置文件
<alvin_rxg> archl: 这只是说明…
<archl> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<archl> 就这些东西，都是这些。。
<alvin_rxg> II 是 info ..
<ctrl-fairy> 我是在官方源下载的，终端运行也没有报错
<archl> 没啥异常
<alvin_rxg> archl: 等你崩溃了再看
<archl> alvin_rxg:  å°± segementation fault #11
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<archl> alvin_rxg: at address X0 啥的。因为我使 startx，所以换到 tty1就看到了， 怎么截图啊？
<archl> alvin_rxg:  截图很难看 http://code.bulix.org/g2kbqq-80644。。
<archl> http://code.bulix.org/g2kbqq-80644
<ctrl-fairy> 控制台截图软件有
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 怎样让 WinXP 里的字体渲染跟 Linux 里一样？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347326 在学校机房 (装的XP) 用电脑简直就是一种折磨！ 那个点阵字体啊！还没有抗锯齿！ XP 里就是装了微米黑 + ClearType，看起来也是很难受的 看久了眼睛好痛 一直在幻想什么时候学校机房能装上 Linux…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 cjxgm ...
<ctrl-fairy> 找到了配置文件，在.config下。》_《
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的网络怎么老断
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我们这里自行车赛
<alvin_rxg> 环 Münster ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不知道呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我家边上是起点
<alvin_rxg> 起点没啥好看的
<moriramar> ctrl-fairy, .config/fcitx?
<moriramar> ctrl-fairy, 哦，你找到了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 男男女女都有的
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看紧身衣和车阿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我也想买辆高赛
<alvin_rxg> 这比赛还男女混合的？……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是啊
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 男女混合
<sikao_lfs> 不行。。。。。实在是太糟糕了。换了几个都有一定的问题。有什么傻瓜化的图形阅读源码工具嘛？包括lxr,那个vim+ctags我搞不定。。。。。。
<moriramar> gebjgd, 要不你開個車尾随？
<sikao_lfs> lxr我安装了，但是很糟糕，居然要全部文件里选择确认。 最搞笑的是一个循环里的 i变量，我尝试着查找他定义，结果他搜索了全部源代码文件里的i然后让我选。。。。。。。。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 是自行车
<moriramar> gebjgd, 問題是人家比賽騎自行車，你也騎自行車你又追不上。
<moriramar> gebjgd, 你不是要看緊身衣和車嗎？跟着屁股後面慢慢看吧……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 是啊。买辆高赛就能比赛了
<moriramar> gebjgd, ……有錢人……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 是很贵,要1000欧
<moriramar> gebjgd, 話說那邊平時上街騎自行車有沒有什麼要求？比如駕照？裝備？
<moriramar> gebjgd, 最便宜的脚踏車多少錢？
<gebjgd> moriramar, 120
<moriramar> gebjgd, 那也不便宜呀……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 不需要驾照。晚上必须开灯
<moriramar> gebjgd, 要戴什麼安全帽之類的嗎？
<gebjgd> moriramar, 比赛的时候需要
<Jakalala> 安全帽？
<moriramar> gebjgd, 平時不用了？看來可能還有可行性。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 不用
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: .
<gebjgd> moriramar, 经常有大妞光着大白腿骑车从对面过来
<moriramar> gebjgd, ……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 你就看把。还有低胸
<moriramar> gebjgd, ……我是想着我騎……我對他們沒太多興趣。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 你是女的？
<moriramar> gebjgd, 男的呀？
<gebjgd> moriramar, 你对女人没兴趣？
<moriramar> gebjgd, 沒太多興趣。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 障碍？
<moriramar> gebjgd, 我是自戀向的。
<Jakalala> ...
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: ,
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: android 上vpn用过没？
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: 你乐意送我一台，我就告诉你
<archl> alvin_rxg:  你没有 新手机呢。
<alvin_rxg> archl: 我的手机 5年前买的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我以前的手机也是几年前买的
<archl> alvin_rxg:  你打工2小时就能买个手机了吧
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你替我买个vpn行了
<gebjgd> archl, 他不去打工
<alvin_rxg> 问题是，我要个新手机干嘛？
<archl> alvin_rxg:  在外上网。
<alvin_rxg> ..
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你工作两小时就能买一手机？什么工作，你在哪个腐朽的资本主义社会？
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 他在万恶的德国
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 你也在万恶的德国？
<alvin_rxg> 他在万恶的 ddr
 * Jakalala 我很想堕落，请把我送往腐朽的资本主义社会，
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 恩。我也在
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 东德才在ddr
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我就说你是在 ddr. xD
<Jakalala> gebjgd: ddr是？
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 东德。民主德国
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 东德西德不一样？
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 有点不一样把。我不知道，我在西德
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 一个老外在问我的nick
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 急啊卡拉拉
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 卡拉是条狗
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 偶又不是kala
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 他竟然用汉语拼音夸我的名字hao
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你们那刚吃午饭？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 运行命令 更新出现这个是什么问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347328 W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ailurus/ppa/ub ... ce/Sources 404 Not Found W: 无法下载 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ailurus/ppa/ub ... 6/Packages 404 Not Found E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. 统计信息: 发表于 由 pllsz — 2011-10-0 ...
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 还没到
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 偶这要吃晚饭了，资本主义竟然还没吃午饭，诶，米国人连早饭都没得吃，诶
<archl> alvin_rxg:  你在家忙什么？
<alvin_rxg> archl: 没事干，推荐个破机器能玩的好游戏
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你看网络小说不？
<alvin_rxg> 不看
<archl> alvin_rxg:  Hedgewars 。
<alvin_rxg> ..
<archl> alvin_rxg:  帮我继续设计那个WM然后归顺 GNOME3~
<archl> alvin_rxg:  你喜欢玩什么？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 对了，你去测试 desura 吧。
<alvin_rxg> archl: rts/stragety/fps
<archl> alvin_rxg:  hedgewars
<archl> alvin_rxg:  三者缺一。
<archl> alvin_rxg:  在德国不玩 Savage XR吗？
<alvin_rxg> 我机器不行啊
<archl> alvin_rxg:  那么就 Kernel Panic
<archl> alvin_rxg: 多么不行的机器啊。显卡报上。
<alvin_rxg> 不知道 wakfu 怎么样
<alvin_rxg> x2300
<archl> alvin_rxg:  。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg:  肯定够用了。。。
<archl> 2003年的游戏都跑不起么。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg:  Sauerbraten 、 Red Eclipse http://www.redeclipse.net/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Red Eclipse: Home
<alvin_rxg> >_< 我再看看吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看什么？
<archl> alvin_rxg:   http://www.lgdb.org/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Linux game database | Database for native Linux games
<gebjgd> archl, 这网站他早就知道了
<archl> gebjgd:  他闷的要玩游戏
<archl> alvin_rxg:  看我标记的游戏。
<gebjgd> archl, 也是，手淫过度
<archl> alvin_rxg:  http://www.lgdb.org/users/luojie_dune
<archl> gebjgd:  你啊。等着玩吧。我现在连玩都没心思了。
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/O6gVm 嗯
<archl> alvin_rxg:  。。。你太难看了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 在用 stable?
<archl> alvin_rxg:  去买个android 手机玩手机游戏罢了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你变帅了
<alvin_rxg> http://goo.gl/info/O6gVm#week <== 这还有统计的
<archl> alvin_rxg: 。。。都是 Other Linux。。。
<alvin_rxg> 从傍晚开始，我得离开2、³天了
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 干吗去？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: medizinische hochschule hannover... hno
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 学习？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太假了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 换个方向就对了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 去泡妞？
<alvin_rxg> ..
<archl> alvin_rxg: 真的啊。
<archl> alvin_rxg:  恭喜啊。
<alvin_rxg> >_< 再换个方向
<archl> alvin_rxg:  我们都为你高兴呢 ;) 
<archl> alvin_rxg: 哦方向？
<archl> 被邀请去被泡么？
<archl> alvin_rxg 。。。逃跑了。。。
<archl> wow，新闻， Netfix 视频流要降临 Linux了。
<gebjgd> archl, 他的网络太次了
<archl> gebjgd:  哦
<gundamfj> :P大家好，我是新人
<alvin_rxg1> 大家好，我是男人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 大家好，我是男人的男人
<alvin_rxg1> 滚
<gebjgd> XD
<moriramar> gebjgd, 你是XYY型染色體？
<gebjgd> moriramar, XXY
<moriramar> gebjgd, 先天第一性症發育障碍？
<archl> 。。。
<archl> 对啊。。。
<gundamfj> 思想好开放
<archl> 好像真的有3个染色体的声明
<archl> 生命。
<moriramar> archl, 他說的，XXY，那個的美眉是睾丸發育障碍嘛。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 搞男人的男人
<moriramar> gebjgd, ……XXY明顯是被男人搞的男人……
<gebjgd> moriramar, 让我来搞搞？
<gebjgd> moriramar, 未必
<moriramar> gebjgd, 我有基友了，你一邊去。
<gebjgd> moriramar, 哎哟为
<yunfan1> archl: 在么
<moriramar> gebjgd, 哎喲喂什麼……這個有什麼好吃驚的？
<archl> yunfan1: 不
<archl> moriramar: 你。。。真的？
<archl> moriramar: 好吧。。。
<yunfan1> archl: 0.A.D是你们搞的？
<moriramar> archl, 明顯是假的好吧……
<archl> yunfan1:  不是啊。
<archl> yunfan1:  我有的只是 Rise of East的数据
<archl> yunfan1:  0A.D.的你可以自己去搞到
<archl> alvin_rxg1:  x挂了。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg1:  真爽啊。
<alvin_rxg1> archl: xrandr -o 2
<archl> alvin_rxg1:  莫名其秒
<archl> alvin_rxg1:  。。。你。。。
<archl> alvin_rxg1: 你也是坏人。
<archl> alvin_rxg1:  不过我到要在手机上实验这个了~
<betty_zhao> ni                                                   
<archl> alvin_rxg1:  害人的，手机上没有
<alvin_rxg1> ?
<alvin_rxg1> firefox 出问题了……
<moriramar> 終於，終於要上 Firefox 7 和 Thunderibrd 7 了。哈哈哈哈。
<alvin_rxg1> 应该说是我的 X 在 -o 2 之后，出问题了……
<archl> alvin_rxg:  你……
<alvin_rxg> archl: 我什么？
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/usQDh
<archl> alvin_rxg:  坏孩子。
<archl> alvin_rxg: 不和你玩了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/79999.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: 主持人羞辱太极，看李连杰回应，（有人看过，有人没有） -6park.com
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.6park.com/enter1/messages/79532.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: [GIF动态图] 零成本，场面宏大，特技真实，惊涛骇浪之作 -6park.com
<alvin_rxg> 准备午餐，不知道 mhh 能吃啥……
<FrankLv> swap空间有多大怎么看来这/
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教flash插件安装方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347335 我刚刚安装了ubuntu 10.04 lts版，安装了chrome浏览器，但不知道怎么安装flash插件，要X64版本吗？ 我下载下来的是.tar.gz格式，解压后不知道怎么处理，请大侠们指教一二，谢谢 菜鸟感激 统计信息: 发表于 由 myyiping — 2011-10-03 18:56 
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 你這個都不會？？
<alvin_rxg> FrankLv: `free` => 最后一行。或者看 /proc/meminfo
<CyrusYzGTt> free -m
<CyrusYzGTt> 無爲而無不爲
<CyrusYzGTt> 無所不爲
<alvin_rxg> huangxin ?
<FrankLv> alvin_rxg: thanks
<tenzu> 测试
<tenzu> testing
<tenzu> > Time.now
<CyrusYzGTt>  fail
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp (e * e)
<rgwan> 有人吗
<kk> rgwan, ....  ㍫ 
<lainme> 有
<rgwan> 哦
<rgwan> 有谁开发过语音合成软件什么的
<rgwan> 比如VOCALOID或者UTAU之类的东西
<rgwan> 没有就只能自己写了～
<lainme> MopperWhite: Hi
<lainme> MopperWhite: 好久不见
<rgwan> 恩？
<billlee> 有人试过制定 dd-wrt 吗？
<rgwan> 没有
<lolicon> 萝莉。。。
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 用软件的时候有黑边或黑块 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347340 请问各位大神、我用wine 装好了KOGOU7和迅雷7 但是用的时候有些地方会有黑块或黑边、 求解 统计信息: 发表于 由 guanye910912 — 2011-10-03 19:37 
<lainme> 无聊。。
<tenzu> lainme: 没出去逛街?
<lainme> tenzu: 男朋友和同学在网吧dota。我在一边自己玩。。。
<tenzu> lainme: 你的蝙蝠有点儿意思
<lainme> tenzu: 蝙蝠？
<tenzu> lainme: BF, LOL
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNWhZsdi2r4
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 中文切換及介面介紹.avi
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNWhZsdi2r4&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PLCDA91575F6F92D15
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 中文切換及介面介紹.avi
<MaskRay> 忘记以前怎么编译内核的了，没有 /dev/input/mouse0
<MaskRay> 用不了鼠标
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install gpm
 * lainme 看漫画
<MaskRay> 没用的，内核就没识别
<billlee> MaskRay, 你难道把鼠标驱动去掉了？
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 不會是鍵盤流的吧。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjqm6NeAodU
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 電子產品的故事 The Story of Electronics 中文字幕
<MaskRay> billlee: 硬盘坏了，重装完了，现在一是鼠标用不了，二是 xorg 有点问题，显示不正常，/proc/mtrr 有 uncapable（已经用 mtrr_sanitifier 了）
<billlee> MaskRay,  重装自己编译的内核？
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ yum install xorg-drv-inp...t
<MaskRay> billlee: 配置丢了，有个今年1月的.config，但没法用：会提示无法生成 include/config/auto.conf
<billlee> MaskRay, 那就自己慢慢 make menuconfig, ps/2 鼠标只要选好了一般没问题的，usb 鼠标就注意一下 usb 配置和 HID 设备
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 宅男
<MaskRay> billlee: /dev/input/{mouse0,mice} 的区别是什么
<billlee> MaskRay, 应该是对应单个鼠标或者全部鼠标
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 宅男宅男宅男宅男
<rogerlays> :)
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wat
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没事
<ashtray> 。
<rogerlays> hehe
<pocoyo> hoho
<kkk> archlinux 没声音了
<MaskRay> billlee: 2.6.39 可以，看来是 bug
<flh> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> hi
<CyrusYzGTt> hallo
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 好  ㍬ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 好懷念啊 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA5MDcwNzI4.html
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ good
<CyrusYzGTt> good=好
<rogerlays> 哈哈，我今天也下了
<CyrusYzGTt> 那個 米特阿姨，我最喜歡的，，^_^
<rogerlays> 我感觉，我在fedora下的p2p下载速度怎么那么慢 ..到底该怎么设置啊。已经欢了n多下载软件了。
<rogerlays> hoho
<kkk> 不知道该怎么办了
<CyrusYzGTt> mldonkey
<kkk> 声音控制里没有硬件了
<CyrusYzGTt> 只要有源給你下載  速度1024
<rogerlays> 哦
<alvin_rxg> kkk: read the wiki
<ANDruid> hi
<ANDruid> any chinese?
<kk> ANDruid, 好  ㍬ 
<kkk> 看了一个晚上了
<kkk> alsa 神马的装了一大堆
<ANDruid> for what?
<alvin_rxg> kkk: 你用 alsa backend?
<kkk> 额
<ANDruid> where can i find chinese group on irc
<kkk> gnome3自带的
<alvin_rxg> ANDruid: /list => those channels end with .cn or -cn
<alvin_rxg> kkk: 还不清楚自己用啥声音系统，就跑来用 archlinux...
<ANDruid> i want java channel in chinese
<kkk> 。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ANDruid: juist #java, why must a chinese channel?
<kkk> 我装好的时候是有声音的
<kkk> 很小
<ANDruid> my english is only cet4
<alvin_rxg> cet4 是啥东西？
<alvin_rxg> what is cet4?
<kkk> 今天更新了下，没音了tt
<alvin_rxg> kkk: http://linuxsir.org/bbs/thread381085.html
<rogerlays> 考类至 英格来势 泰斯特 四
<kk> ⇪ ti: pulseaudio更新后挂了 - LinuxSir.Org
<ANDruid> Colleage English Test 4 level
<kkk> 瞧瞧
<ANDruid> how to fuck gfw for i want to logging my twitter
<alvin_rxg> ANDruid: 既然是中国人，就没必要英语咯？更何况我连个屁的英语考级都没过。
<ANDruid> i want to use twitter in my ubuntu
<pocoyo> ANDruid: goagent firefox autoproxy fuck it 
<kkk> pn
<kkk> vpn
<kkk> vps
<ANDruid> i am poor
<rogerlays> china have NO TWITTER
<kkk> 我没开testing
<alvin_rxg> kkk: 首先得找到病根，然后再作处理。
<ANDruid> ubuntu-cn是不是irc上面到ubuntu中文论坛
<alvin_rxg> 好像说很多 ssh/vpn 就3、4块钱一个月
<ANDruid> 是吗？没用过vpn
<kkk> ALSA lib pulse.c:229:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: 拒绝连接  cannot open mixer: 拒绝连接
<kkk> root也是拒绝连接
<alvin_rxg> kkk: 把 pulseaudio 开起来。
<kkk> 在rc.conf?
<alvin_rxg> kkk: /etc/rc.d/pulseaudio start
<kkk> bash: /etc/rc.d/pulseaudio: 没有那个文件或目录
<kkk> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> yum reinstall pulseaudio
<CyrusYzGTt> yum reinstall pulseaudio*
<ashtray> 有免费的vpn
<ashtray> 和ssh
<kkk> 2 extra/alsa-lib 1.0.24.1-1 [installed]
<kkk>  extra/alsa-plugins 1.0.24-2 [installed]
<kkk> extra/alsa-utils 1.0.24.2-3 [installed]
<Jakalala> ashtray: ?
<kkk>  extra/gnome-alsamixer 0.9.6-4 [installed]
<kkk> extra/pulseaudio-alsa 1-2 (pulseaudio-gnome) [installed]
<Jakalala> .t +8
<Jakalala> Time
<Jakalala> !time
 * oink_vIVgq 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 03 日 星期一 21:05:52
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  251061078
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: Jakalala 加入游戏 (2/4)  251098812
<touparx> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: touparx 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  251099515
<qmake> !ddw
<ofan> 蛋
<CyrusYzGTt> !dhcp
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: qmake 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  251115921
<lubotu2> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  251136875  251136875
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: Jakalala 输入好了  251145593  251145593
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: qmake 输入好了  251152437  251152437
 * oink_vIVgq DDW: 还有 touparx 没输入, 请  touparx  看我小窗吧  251182421
<kkk> ibus也不能开机启动
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: touparx 输入好了  251200500  251200500
<oink_vIVgq> DDW 游戏结果: 什么时候, CyrusYzGTt 在床底下 跟maya洗澡
<CyrusYzGTt> ... ...
<moriramar> maya是誰來着？
<qmake> ……
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你打的maya?
<CyrusYzGTt> 咱們分手了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 不是
<moriramar> touparx, 這個名字是鑲嵌的地磚的意思嗎？
<touparx> 。。。
<MaskRay> 大家的 cat /proc/mtrr 都是什么？
<touparx> -_-"
<moriramar> MaskRay, cat /proc/mtrr reg00: base=0x000000000 (    0MB), size= 1024MB, count=1: write-back reg01: base=0x040000000 ( 1024MB), size=  512MB, count=1: write-back
<moriramar> reg02: base=0x060000000 ( 1536MB), size=  256MB, count=1: write-back reg03: base=0x0c0000000 ( 3072MB), size=  256MB, count=1: write-combining
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 內存的 頁面信息，，吧
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 內存的 頁面信息與邏輯cpu的辯證關係，，吧
<Jakalala> qmake: 你打的maya?
<CyrusYzGTt> 再來。。
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: Jakalala 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  251352359
<CyrusYzGTt> 我不要 maya 我要 蒼井空 和 林志玲
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (2/4)  251357406
<touparx> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: touparx 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  251364171
<sikao_lfs> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: sikao_lfs 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  251388718
<kkk> ！DDW
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: touparx 输入好了  251394062  251394062
<kkk> 草
<qmake> 呵呵
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  251410203  251410203
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: Jakalala 输入好了  251412140  251412140
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: sikao_lfs 输入好了  251413312  251413312
<oink_vIVgq> DDW 游戏结果: 吃饭的时候, 武腾兰 在通天之路 水桶里面
<Jakalala> .
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 再來//
<CyrusYzGTt> 我不要 maya 我要 蒼井空 和 林志玲
<touparx> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: touparx 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  251456046
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: Jakalala 加入游戏 (2/4)  251457578
<qmake> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: qmake 加入游戏 (3/4) 就差一个人了  251467937
<CyrusYzGTt> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 加入游戏 (4/4) 人齐了 Let's Go!  251470750
<qmake> 我再来
<alvin_rxg> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: 此处游戏人数已够, 请 alvin_rxg 等待下一回  251478750  251478750
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: touparx 输入好了  251494625  251494625
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: CyrusYzGTt 输入好了  251496875  251496875
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: Jakalala 输入好了  251498281  251498281
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: qmake 输入好了  251504250  251504250
<oink_vIVgq> DDW 游戏结果: 范冰冰, 道家 在在奥巴马的厨房 做X
<kk> oink_vIVgq:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<kkk> hahah
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA5MDEyMDY4.html  這個好不好看？？
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈，总有人不按规矩出牌。。。。。。。
<kk> ⇪ ti: Fate Zero 01 超清版(一小时特别篇) - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<rogerlays> 你没看过？
<MaskRay> moriramar: CyrusYzGTt 我有两个 uncachable
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 把lubot2 ban了吧，它很烦
<sikao_lfs> 上次是有人没按牌出事件，这次是没按照规矩出时间。
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 我有 4個，，可能是cpu綫程的關係
<alvin_rxg>  lubotu2 是上头派来的
<moriramar> Jakalala, 在這玩還嫌他煩了，這樣可不好……
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 哪个上头
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 那個很不錯。
<alvin_rxg> #ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 說什麼的？？
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: #ubuntu 和freenode什么关系
<alvin_rxg> 没关系
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 我屏幕很模糊，而且没法用 xrandr --dpi xx 设置，提示 Failed to get size of gamma for output default 
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 第四次聖杯戰爭，7名魔法師為爭聖杯而召喚強力從者撕殺，不過最後發現不是那回事。
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ ，，不會這個，，不要問吾
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哦。。原來那不是我喜歡的題材，，不可那
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哦。。原來那不是我喜歡的題材，，不看那
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哦。。原來那不是我喜歡的題材，，不看
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: chanserv级别最高吧？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道
<MaskRay> 用了根 hdmi 线连显示器
<touparx> 大家都玩gnome3么？
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 这个channel不是私人的？
<kkk> gnome3好玩
<Jakalala> kkk: 你，谁的马甲？
<kkk> 我？菜鸟，白菜鸟
<mao> 怎么看一个站点是否提供ipv6服务
<kkk> 没文化的小白
<Jakalala> !ls
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<CyrusYzGTt> mao§ ping6
<CyrusYzGTt> !echo
<CyrusYzGTt> !bin
<CyrusYzGTt> !mdk
<CyrusYzGTt> !e17
<lubotu2> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Jakalala> !rd
<Jakalala> !bash
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<CyrusYzGTt> !tor
<lubotu2> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<CyrusYzGTt> !i2p
<Jakalala> !vi
<lubotu2> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<CyrusYzGTt> !vim
<CyrusYzGTt> !dc
<lubotu2> Direct Connect clients: linuxdcpp, dcgui (GTK), Valknut, dc-qt (Qt), rccp (terminal-based) - See also !P2P
<sikao_lfs> ！lsof
<CyrusYzGTt> !bc
<Jakalala> !code
<lubotu2> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<CyrusYzGTt> !unicode
<CyrusYzGTt> !ff
<lubotu2> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<sikao_lfs> !lsof
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jakalala> !emacs
<lubotu2> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<CyrusYzGTt> !ed
<CyrusYzGTt> !joe
<Jakalala> !x
<lubotu2> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<CyrusYzGTt> !w3m
<CyrusYzGTt> !mc
<sikao_lfs> !ptrace
<Jakalala> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CyrusYzGTt> !ll
<CyrusYzGTt> !attar
<CyrusYzGTt> !selinux
<lubotu2> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Jakalala> !del
<sikao_lfs> !python
<lubotu2> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<CyrusYzGTt> !iptable
<CyrusYzGTt> !gtk
<lubotu2> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<sikao_lfs> !git
<lubotu2> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<Jakalala> !iphone
<lubotu2> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<CyrusYzGTt> !cos
<CyrusYzGTt> !dvb
<lubotu2> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<CyrusYzGTt> !dvd
<lubotu2> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kk> lubotu2:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<CyrusYzGTt> !bd
<Jakalala> !copy
<sikao_lfs> 哈哈。。
<Jakalala> Haha
<touparx> !chrome
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
 * Jakalala 终于安静了
<Jakalala> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: Jakalala 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  252439171
<touparx> !linux
<touparx> !ddw
<oink_vIVgq> DDW: touparx 加入游戏 (2/4)  252454906
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • Gnome3.2里的邮件计数器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347349 在Gnome3.2发行注记里，有一条在右下角的通知区域现在包含了一个计数器。这使不打开邮件程序就查看还有多少邮件未读，在某个聊天窗口有多少消息未看更加容易。 http://library.gnome.org/misc/release-notes/3.2/#evolved 但是为什么我不打开邮件程序，就 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 可惡，幹嘛踢吾
<touparx> !ddw
<moriramar> MaskRay, 你怎麼想起來折騰CPS了？
<moriramar> MaskRay, 看你先看的Parsec，然後是CPS，你不會要寫編譯器吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> mtrr跟寄存器也有關係。。跟 nvidia的2D也有關係
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • py程序双击运行后无反应，终端运行后出现如下........(gg到火大，没找到解决方法，救....) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347354 解压在主文件夹，然后运行*.py的文件，没有反应。 然后 python ./gmbox-gtk.py Traceback (most recent call last): File "./gmbox-gtk.py", line 5, in <module> from gmbox import gmbox ImportError: No module named gmbox  ...
<MaskRay> moriramar: 不是。只是不知道该怎么学 Haskell，反正无论学什么都像是往上迈步，尽管不知道山顶在哪里，但这样肯定离山顶又近了一步。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我以為你有什麼項目呢……
<moriramar> MaskRay, 有項目通個氣～
<oYdVeey> ubuntu10.04 键盘反应迟钝
<oYdVeey> ??????
<MaskRay> moriramar: 逻辑稍微复杂点的我就写不来
<oYdVeey> 登录的时候正常....鼠标也正常....
<oYdVeey> 但是键盘要按住两秒才有反应
<CyrusYzGTt> ..??
<oYdVeey> 之前没问题，就是今天突然不知道干吗了 ...
<oYdVeey> 帮帮忙啊.........
<oYdVeey> 我不想灌水。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 好，你去幫我黑了 boinc..
<CyrusYzGTt> 我不會入侵
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就給我免費 能看youtube視頻的ssh帳號給我
<oYdVeey> 帮帮忙啊............................................!!
<CyrusYzGTt> 什麼事？？
<FrankLv> 装了oracle_xe 好像监听在 ipv6了 连不上
<FrankLv> tcp        0      0 :::1521                 :::*                    LISTEN 
<CyrusYzGTt> ipv4的飄過，，
<FrankLv> 这个:::是ipv6吧？ 外面连不上，看来得弄成ipv4？
<FrankLv> 不知道怎么弄成0.0.0.0:1521？
<oYdVeey> VPN...
<oYdVeey> 键盘反应迟钝,,,helpppp
<CyrusYzGTt> oYdVeey§ 額，我幫不了你，，我的NM出問題，，不能撥號了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> oYdVeey§ 額，我幫不了你，，我的NM出問題，，不能撥vpn號了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> oYdVeey§ 鍵盤，，我也不能幫你，，硬件問題，我的建議是買個新的
<oYdVeey> um，我只是在说你可以用vpn代替ssh
<oYdVeey> Oh
<oYdVeey> 登录的时候正常e...
<CyrusYzGTt> oYdVeey§ 那給我 ssh的，，我這裏正常。。而且不用全局，，
<oYdVeey> 我没有ssh
<CyrusYzGTt> oYdVeey§ 那就不理你了，，
<cfy> hello all
<oYdVeey> 呵呵，你为什么不用vpn
<oYdVeey> Heya, cfy
<oYdVeey> 我键盘搞定了
<oYdVeey> 没我的事了，拜拜
<CyrusYzGTt> oYdVeey§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！繼續鍵盤出問題
<oYdVeey> :P
<oYdVeey> CyrusYzGTt, ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！繼續没ssh
<oYdVeey> cya
<ilovezoe> 晚上好。
<gebjgd> ilovezoe, 晚上好。i love zoe too
<wxp> 大家有没有发现qq和emacs很像啊
<wxp> 真的很像
<ilovezoe> gebjgd: ……
<ilovezoe> wxp: 没用过e……
<ilovezoe> wxp: 一辈子也拼不了那个单词。太难拼了。
<wxp> 你想啊，qq集成那么多的东西，一个群功能几乎让irc在中国绝迹了
<ilovezoe> wxp: 这个问题得请别人来讲解一下。
<wxp> 唉算了不说也罢
<wxp> 现在想找个国语的有关材料学的irc可够难。
<ilovezoe> wxp: å­¦irc? /help
<wxp> ilovezoe: 没看懂你写的
<ilovezoe> wxp: 看帮助。
<ilovezoe> wxp: 没觉得有多深奥的。
<ilovezoe> wxp: 中文资料你可以google.
<wxp> ilovezoe: 。。。。。。我说是没有没有没有irc。。。。。
<wxp> ilovezoe: 你是学那方面额？
<ilovezoe> wxp: 我没学啊。
<ilovezoe> ilovezoe: 我是围观的。
<wxp> ilovezoe: 了解
<ilovezoe> wxp: 你呢。
<wxp> ilovezoe: 计算机应用的
<gebjgd> wxp, 好方向
<wxp> gebjgd: 好啥好，我数学很差，真的很差
<gebjgd> wxp, 数学同样很差的路过
<wxp> gebjgd: 你学？
<gebjgd> wxp, 我上班了
<gebjgd> wxp, 计算机
<wxp> gebjgd: 具体
<gebjgd> wxp, linux c/c++
<gebjgd> FeiRuoWa, 肥偌娃
<wxp> gebjgd: 了解，内核方面？
<gebjgd> wxp, 工控
<gebjgd> wxp, 只是用real time kernel进行控制
<wxp> gebjgd: 不错，做实时系统那个么
<gebjgd> wxp, 对
<wxp> gebjgd: 发动机喷油一类的吧？或者是什么反映堆。。。
<gebjgd> wxp, 仓储管理 工业流程
<wxp> gebjgd: 对了，到底到什么程度才叫实时？你说的那个貌似不用极快的速度啊
<wxp> gebjgd: 最近非常想了解
<wxp> gebjgd: 实时系统
<gebjgd> wxp, 去看看什么是realtime kernel
<wxp> gebjgd: google中
<moriramar> webkit-gtk ld 卡住了有沒有！
<moriramar> 什麼玩意呀！！！！！
<gebjgd> moriramar, 同情你
<widon>  make modules SUBDIR=drivers/input/keyboard/ 编译添加的驱动模块是这样的吗？我怎么感觉不对啊
<widon> make modules M=drivers/input/keyboard/ 这个也不行 Building modules, stage 2.
<widon>   MODPOST 0 modules
<knownbad> 妈的，gnome
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怎么了？
<knownbad> gnome 3.2.0不知改了什么.  locale突然有点问题。
<knownbad> 你的upgrade了没？
<knownbad> 找到了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 升级了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 但是没用gnome3
<knownbad> 可能是我之前就有问题虽然不太可能。  en_US居然没设定。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有这个问题
<Jagdwurs1> gebjgd: 怎么又宅家里了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1, 出去2趟了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1, 谁说我宅家里呢
<Jagdwurs1> gebjgd: 黄天后土实所共鉴
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1, 天是蓝的
<Jagdwurs1> gebjgd: 黄天淫溢而秋䨬兮后土何时得干
<Jagdwurs1> 反正就是宅了
<Jagdwurs1> gebjgd: 你老婆呢?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1, 家呢
<Jagdwurs1> gebjgd: 原来是她把你“扣押”在家了 *坏笑*
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1, 出去2次了
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1, 今天muenster自行车赛
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1, 我准备也搞辆高赛
<Jagdwurs1> gebjgd: 然后你参赛了?
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1, 没有
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1, 没高赛
<Jagdwurs1> gebjgd: 在münster多好啊。想吃鸭子了就去湖里抓一只
<Jagdwurs1> gebjgd: 还有自行车赛
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1, 不爱吃鸭子
<Jagdwurs1> gebjgd: 那吃鸡（𣬠）
<gebjgd> Jagdwurs1, 只吃排骨
<gebjgd> ofan, 二代
<gebjgd> ofan, 起床了？
<gebjgd> ofan, XD
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<kk>  06:01
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-04
<ofan> 米人
<ilovezoe> ....
 * archl 安装了 N900的 panel 。。。
 * archl 用 N900的matchbox-panel 替代了 gnome-panel。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 木有淫
<ilovezoe> 确实是没有淫。
<ilovezoe> 。
<archl> 飞
<archl> 这个 panel 真简单，只有overview模式，都是窗口管理器了，panel不带列表的。
<ilovezoe> 。拍半慢止不书脸书比
<wugui> 大家好，好热闹呀o(∩∩)o
<ineed> GNUdog: 问一个问题，一般浏览器都支持什么脚本语言？
<wugui> javascript吧
<ineed> Ie可以使用qwebirc，但wiki说qwebirc是python写的，难道ie支持python?
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ ??
<ineed> Ie可以使用qwebirc，但wiki说qwebirc是python写的，难道ie支持python?
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: Ie可以使用qwebirc，但wiki说qwebirc是python写的，难道ie支持python?
<wugui> 看了下它得wiki，好像是它以浏览器作为界面，自己以提供动态网页服务的形式进行IRC聊天吧？
<ineed> wugui: en
<ineed> wugui: 但wiki上写它是用python ajax写的
<wugui> 动态网页用ajax很正常咯，呵呵。
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 11.04下怎么设置能让VLC做为视频的默认播放器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347378 VLC明显比电影播放器强悍多了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Kan — 2011-10-04 8:30 
<ineed> wugui: 关键是ie support python or ajax ?
<wugui> windows不支持运行Linux的程序，但用Linux做的网站服务器，也可以用windows的浏览器打开，比如ubuntu的论坛在windows下也可以打开。qwebirc提供的功能也类似一个网站服务器，与浏览器本身是不同层次的东西。
<wugui> webqq是用各种Linux下的程序开发的（服务器），但在windows里不用装插件就可以用IE发送消息等了（客户端）
<wugui> qwebirc就像一台服务器，浏览器就像一个客户端，它们互相通过网络协议沟通，而不用理会服务器是用什么开发的。至于qwebirc在windows下运行，是要安装python的。
<ineed> 它应该是用脚本语言写的吧？
<wugui> webQQ具体是用什么不太清楚
<ineed> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<wugui> 不过就算不太清楚，浏览器也不必理会这些，只要webqq的服务器使用正确的网络协议，IE就可以使用了，qwebirc也一样。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: ?
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 给点意见呀
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 沒意見，
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你也觉得是那样？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 不瞭解，，就是沒有意見，
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 但是也不表示我同意，，
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你对脚本语言不了解？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ bingo
<ineed> wugui: 你说的我大致明白，就像mirc可以和irssi聊天一样，但你总不能在win 下装irssi吧？
<wugui> 嗯
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<ofan> ineed: win下也可以装irssi
<ineed> wugui: ie is just a browser . Server sends codes by python to ie. ie can't understand that.
<ineed> ofan: 你别说安那个什么模拟器，你怎么安
<wugui> ie 不需要知道 server 是怎么处理得，只要处理server send 过来得 codes 就可以了:-D
<CyrusYzGTt> ..難道你們不知道，現在是 net split，，進行中 麼
<ineed> wugui: 但ie处理不了python的codes呀
<ofan> ineed: cygwin
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 真的？又net split了？
<ofan> 不知道mingw能不能直接编译
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 嗯
<wugui> net split是什么意思呀
<ofan> cygwin里可以装irssi，不过我的运行不起来
<wugui> 我刚用irc，正在学。
<CyrusYzGTt> 這次我們在 ChanServ 下。就是說我們跟着大部隊走，，
<ofan> ineed: win下能装很多*nix的工具
<ineed> ofan: 偶都说了不能安它和VM，你说怎么在win下安irssi
<ofan> ineed: cygwin不是vm
<ineed> ofan: 偶知道
<ineed> AsuraLe: hi
<AsuraLe> ineed: hi ~~
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你骗人的吧？隔壁那个room现在人很多呀
<ineed> AsuraLe: 你用脚本语言不？
<CyrusYzGTt> ineed§ 不相信就算，反正你現在沒有被孤立一個節點
<AsuraLe> ineed: 嗯～～～知道一点，没怎么用过，我看了一些python。。。。啊本来说学python的，都忘记了。。。。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: **adams.freenode.net changed modes: +o GNUdog
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 猪猪，x的全局默认字体在哪里改？
<ofan> 猪猪？
<AsuraLe> ofan: 我一直那么喊他～～
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 狗狗，不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我也一直喊她狗狗
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 他成SOP了？！
<ofan> 不要隐瞒基情
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QXpAVTxOks 
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 人類已觀測到的宇宙全貌（高清版）非常震撼！The Known Universe by AMNH
<wugui> ineed: test
<Kandu> ineed: python 在服務端執行。server 發回的是服務端程式的結果。  nick 最好不要加粗
<ineed> wugui: en
<wugui> irc貌似很好玩呀，为啥没有普及开捏。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 天朝不好監控
<ineed> Kandu: 果然是高手，一句话偶就明白了，
<jarodlau> 需要太多的配置,不过irc在终端比较好用,
<wugui> 嗯
<ineed> Kandu: 我的IRC不能选字体，它默认是粗体不能改，
<ineed> Kandu: 这是老毛子整的，不过我真的觉得老毛子很厉害
<Kandu> ineed: 以後聊，正忙着，不好意思
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<ineed> Kandu: 恩
 * ineed is away
<ofan> 没多少配置
<link307> 得到一段乱码，内容应该是中文，请问如何查看
<AsuraLe> link307: 记事本文件？
<link307> 㩎쁎䡎恏厐靟ꎐ䡎ծ婩☠⽦ꑛ쭓೿...
<link307> 不是，邮件内容
<link307> 对我很重要
<link307> 就这些字符
<AsuraLe> link307: 设置编码为gb18030
<link307> AsuraLe: 好像不行，能不能帮我试一下，就是上面那些字符
<link307> AsuraLe: 㩎쁎䡎恏厐靟ꎐ䡎ծ婩☠⽦ꑛ쭓೿...
<AsuraLe> link307: 你这样贴了以后就没法了。。。已经被转为utf了
<AsuraLe> link307: 你可以试着直接用浏览器开邮箱
<link307> AsuraLe: 啊……转了就不行了啊
<AsuraLe> link307: 难道这种东西不应该是在附件里么？
<AsuraLe> link307: 你不会是给复制出来了吧？
<link307> AsuraLe: 没有，是内容
<link307> AsuraLe: 算了，算了，可能对我来说也不会是什么好消息的，还是不要知道了
<AsuraLe> link307: 你是直接开邮箱就看到乱码还是什么？
<AsuraLe> link307: 如果直接开邮箱里面就是乱码，你可以改用浏览器查看，因为浏览器几乎都可以指定编码，邮件客户端是需要设置的
<link307> AsuraLe: 本来那个服务就不支持中文，我设置了邮件提醒，发过来的邮件中中文内容是乱码
<ofan> iconv试下
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:17:12)
<AsuraLe> link307: 那样的话......邮件服务器一般是直接转发的，这样的话是可以正常解码的，你在浏览器里查看或者设置邮件客户端支持gb格式就可以了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/user/householdhacker?blend=4&ob=4#p/u/4/9V3-YIyT-t4
<kk> ⇪ ti: HouseholdHacker's Channel - YouTube 
<link307> AsuraLe: 邮件服务器貌似不支持中文也没关系吗？
<AsuraLe> link307: 邮件服务器是按字节流发东西的，他不管里面的编码的
<link307> AsuraLe: 哦，请问是直接用浏览器登录邮箱吗？
<AsuraLe> link307: 是的
<link307> AsuraLe: 我就是在浏览器的邮箱中看得啊
<AsuraLe> link307: 浏览器设置编码为zh_CN.GB.....
<link307> AsuraLe: firefox如何设置
<AsuraLe> link307: 一般应该是在edit里吧
<link307> AsuraLe: 找到了，我在试
<link307> AsuraLe: gb18030还是不行
<AsuraLe> link307: 几个编码挨着试试吧～～～
<AsuraLe> link307: 简体的繁体的都试试
<AsuraLe> link307: 都不行的话那就没辙了～
<ofan> http://blog.bitbucket.org/2011/10/03/bitbucket-now-rocks-git/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Bitbucket now rocks Git – Bitbucket blog
<link307> AsuraLe: 唉，好像都不行
<link307> AsuraLe: 算了，谢谢你
<AsuraLe> link307: 那就没辙了～～～
<ofan> bitbucket支持git了.. 
<AsuraLe> ofan: 不好么？
<ofan> 好
<ofan> 爽翻了
<ofan> 可建无数个private repo
<Kandu> ofan: 免費？
<ofan> Kandu: 恩 免费
<ofan> Kandu: 话说，很久没见你了
<Kandu> ofan: XD
<ofan> Kandu: 还在用原来的vps?
<Kandu> ofan: ramhost 的
<ofan> Kandu: 哇.. KVM?
<Kandu> ofan: openvz
<ofan> Kandu: 我也买的ramhost的，kvm系列
<ofan> Kandu: 哪个plan?
<Kandu> ofan: kvm 的，剛知道消息，就被搶光了
<Kandu> ofan: 最便宜的
<ofan> Kandu: 呵呵
<L-----D> ofan, bitbucket国内速度快么
<ofan> L-----D: 应该不慢，肯定比github强
<ofan> Kandu: openvz的也不错，ramhost不超卖
<L-----D> github 其实速度还行 但是有很多限制
<ofan> 恩
<L-----D> bitbucket 有什么限制么
<ofan> bitbucket不限制private repo,不限制大小
<ofan> 现在还支持直接从别的网站导入了
<MaskRay> 但是限制用 mercurial
<L-----D> 支持下载发布么
<L-----D> 下载发布的大小有限制么
<ofan> MaskRay: 看上面的链接
<ofan> L-----D: 什么叫下载发布
<L-----D> 就是你打包的binary 或者 安装包
<ofan> 没限制
<MaskRay> ofan: ?
<ofan> MaskRay: ssh-rsa AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAADAQABAAABAQDs7zNqTJ3XICphewxM56H6JVqrKt/AbqtxZploj7/eu76IsKgPfAzCMwR9dG98M8g0XLGucRCZu6SOTdG9W33IS/tAPWgOysviIV5+EOqIdG7fb0hnFyI1Zj2pVNAYP6emPkwsYJARbbT+omfYHMiqSTQXS3JB6xnwJTTSw23HnF0qYJGIicetbjwUjo5gl1Nx3fj7d96UMsFnkYrsZ4f2V0k9tawCu97wyE5uRjZQWNST21WippbzkZsAlOeKiYCJ1AT3fJdjoJn0F6caaHU6M1kYOiPWx78K1VuhJORHXQZpEh2wBxHsSTOzjifnu6al9K3atoAMNY0d5vnItoJH phone
<ofan> ...
<ofan> MaskRay: http://blog.bitbucket.org/2011/10/03/bitbucket-now-rocks-git/
<L-----D> 回头测试下速度
<L-----D> 免费版支持5用户 是指5个可读写的用户么
<ofan> 5个committer吧
<microcai> hi
<MaskRay> ofan: 你的 rsa pubkey?
<microcai> 十一都不出去玩啊
<kk> microcai, 好  ㍢ 
<microcai> 还在这里宅
<ofan> MaskRay: 恩 贴错了
<microcai> MaskRay:  hi
<microcai> MaskRay: 有什么 bug report 没
<MaskRay> microcai: 没。portage-2.2 的 sets 不错
<kk> 新 新闻和通知 • 有自己操作系统的智能城市 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347383 [img=33,15]http://www.linux-ren.org/data/attachment/forum/201110/03/092654q3wxeqr3pl3nqqeb.jpg[/img] 是这样的一个点子：一个城市操作系统（Urban OS ），汇集从埋藏在建筑物等处的传感器传来的数据，以此监控整个城市的状态。这些传感器监控着大至整个城市的交 ...
<manyue> 显卡驱动安装在哪个频道啊，各位
<manyue> 在哪个主题里啊？
<manyue> 请问下，我安装的ubunt10.04，附件驱动里提示没有可用的驱动，在新立德包里找到的nvidia195.XX的驱动，安装后重启电脑，也没有用，要如何 安装呀？
<L-----D> 10 04? 不是 11 04么
<manyue> 我安装的是10.04，
<L-----D> manyue, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia
<manyue> 你这个网页我打开了，但是看不懂怎么弄，我新手
<L-----D> ~_~
<manyue> 在nvidia下载的64位linux驱动。run结尾的文件，要如何安装？
<manyue> 在线下载安装都是乱码，电脑停顿不动了，就重启了
<manyue> 那我去别处找找方法，谢谢刚才的2位朋友
<microcai> MaskRay:  portage2.2 还在 mask  状态
<microcai> MaskRay:  不敢用
<touparx> microcai>用gnome3.2了没？
<microcai> touparx:  用上了
<microcai> touparx: 没发现变化
<touparx> microcai>昨天编译3.2，那个luatex老编译出错。。。
<microcai> touparx:  你得看出错信息
<touparx> microcai>你用的gcc多少？
<microcai> touparx: 估计需要 revdev-rebuild 
<microcai> touparx: 估计需要 revdep-rebuild
<touparx> microcai>看了，说是某个头文件使用不当
<microcai> touparx: 吧和等等吧
<microcai> touparx: 那就和等等吧
<microcai> touparx: 那就等等吧
<touparx> microcai>对，先revdep-rebuild看看，还不能通过 只能等了
<touparx> microcai>那个webkit-gtk是做什么用的？编译要N长时间，而且好像很容易出错
<touparx> microcai>不知道是不是我用gcc 4.7的原因
<MaskRay> microcai: 可以像 package.use/ 那样把 world 拆成多个分类
<MaskRay> touparx: 而且那个该死的 yelp 似乎间接依赖 webkit
<microcai> touparx: 继续 gcc4.5
<microcai> MaskRay:  .. 哦？
<microcai> MaskRay: 不错
<touparx> microcai>我得编译个稳定版的gcc
<touparx> 那就郁闷了
<touparx> webkit太难编译了
<MaskRay> microcai: 不过portage-2.2_xxx似乎没GENTOO_MIRRORS和PORTAGE_BINHOST的rsync支持
<microcai> touparx: 升级到 8G 内存了。/var/tmp 放内存里编译 firefox 毫无压力咯
<touparx> microcai>我才6g，编译个firefox老是要切换缓存，蛋疼
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 新安装archlinux，碰到几个问题，输入法和flash的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347385 昨天安装的archlinux官方8.19版本，升级后装了gnome3.2，现在有下面几个问题，大家帮忙解答一下 1. pacman 使用ipv6源为啥是走ipv4而不是优先走ipv6?(ipv4收费，ipv6免费) 开始在vbox里边的时候是这样，应该是vbox的nat不支持ipv6 ...
<MaskRay> 為什麼我的 Master 也控制 Headphone 的音量
<NoIE> http://code.bulix.org/qjprv7-80648
<NoIE> 我想把我的php空间改成代理服务器。。。失败了。。
<wugui1> NoIE:什么类型的代理呢？我之前用nginx配了一个代理。
<NoIE> wugui1: 对类型不懂。。。
<microcai> touparx:  6G ? 三通道啊！ 恭喜恭喜
<touparx> microcai>-_-"
<wugui1> NoIE:那作用是什么呢？
<NoIE> wugui1: 想用来浏览网页。
<NoIE> 只要能浏览谷歌就可以。
<sotwocold> Aug 10 11:41:05.468 [Warning] ControlPort is open, but no authentication method has been configured.  This means that any program on your computer can reconfigure your Tor.  That's bad!  You should upgrade your Tor controller as soon as possible."
<sotwocold> <sotwocold> As I am using the last alfa release... Is there anything I must fix in the torrc?  tor的问题
<wugui1> NoIE:我这个方法不知到行不行：
<wugui1> sudo apt-get install nginx
<wugui1> echo 'server{listen 88;resolver 8.8.8.8;location / {proxy_pass http://$http_request$host_uri;}}' /etc/nginx/site-enabled/proxy
<wugui1> 打漏了，最后是
<NoIE> wugui1: 待会儿我试一下，我现在正在研究 Goagent。
<wugui1> echo 'server{listen 88;resolver 8.8.8.8;location / {proxy_pass http://$http_request$host_uri;}}' >/etc/nginx/site-enabled/proxy
<MaskRay> 解决，amixer -c 0 Speaker mute
<wxp> 。。。。。。。有用gentoo的么？
<wxp> 我ati的显卡安不上x
<sikao_lfs> 今天头疼脑热的胡乱写了篇文章。。。。。。。        http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=112&t=347390&sid=9ea5aa231cc2331326e8f6ddbb638b19
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 我学linux三年感受！
<phoenixlzx> 大家ping 74.117.56.225 值一般多少？
<moriramar> phoenixlzx, ttl=51 time=199 ms 很穩定的數字
<sikao_lfs> 240ms------260ms之间
<moriramar> phoenixlzx, 次次都是這個值。
<phoenixlzx> sikao_lfs: 你在哪里？
<sikao_lfs> phoenixlzx: 我是联通的网，湖北十堰
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 你呢
<moriramar> phoenixlzx, 安徽電信
<NoIE> 请问，有人用 GoAgent 吗？哪位知道，它的客户端怎样在 Linux
<NoIE> 下运行？
<sikao_lfs> phoenixlzx: 如果那个网址在电信网上，这个延时已经非常快了。
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 你是楼主？
<yunfan> wtf 昨天折腾一天的 装win32 还是搞不起来
<moriramar> phoenixlzx, 雙線服務器？
<phoenixlzx> 不对啊....photonvps应该和电信和联通都是直连啊....
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 恩，那个文章我是楼主。今天不知道脑子秀逗了，突然来写文章的激情了，就写了一篇
<phoenixlzx> 我这边，南京电信ping值 176~177
<moriramar> phoenixlzx, 那不很好嗎？240那個算慢的了？
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 差不多刚好是我3年linux，好像当初我也是国庆的时候开始装ubuntu的。
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 本来国庆想搞lfs,可是木有激情。。。
<cfy> sikao_lfs: 哈
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 我这边打开 74.117.56.225 基本上秒开
<Kandu> cfy: stable?
<yunfan> cfy: me too
<sikao_lfs> cfy: 也许不是。因为按理国庆的时候8.10应该没出来。。。。。
<moriramar> cfy, 為什麼一到10-1就都想搞LFS了？我看到好幾個說這個話的了。
<yunfan> cfy: 玩了一阵游戏 也无聊了
<cfy> Kandu: testing
<moriramar> phoenixlzx, 訪問速度很好。
<Kandu> cfy: 最近覺得 debian testing 不夠穩 了
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 呵呵，成功了
<moriramar> phoenixlzx, 嗯，
<cfy> yunfan: 哈哈，感觉太麻烦了。。。。这命令要输入好多，感觉回到了以前用slk的时候了
<moriramar> phoenixlzx, 恭喜。
<phoenixlzx> 吃饭去～～新的Archlinux中文论坛：http://74.117.56.225
<cfy> Kandu: 哦？我有换unstable的冲动。。。。。，我忍住了
<kk> ⇪ ti: Archlinux中文论坛 • 首页
<yunfan> cfy: 没感觉输入好多 只是感觉重复率很高
<cfy> moriramar: 10-1有时间啊
<Kandu> cfy: 我有換 stable 的想法 ..
<moriramar> cfy, ……真蛋疼。我搞過Gentoo stage1之後再也不想搞LFS了。
<cfy> yunfan: 嗯，而且我没有硬盘空间，是去同学那里搞，同学刚接触linux,
<hulu123> 用 debian 还是 stable 比较好用
<cfy> moriramar: 哈哈
<moriramar> cfy, 我到現在沒做過LFS，真心感覺不到什麼了。
<cfy> moriramar: +1
<yunfan> cfy: 我正打算再买个硬盘 俄
<hulu123> lfs现在会很慢
<moriramar> cfy, Stage1就一上來給了少許配置文件的要求，configure命令要自己打，感覺就這樣了。
<cfy> yunfan: 买吧
<yunfan> moriramar: 话不能这么说 我买这个主机 不就是为了lfs么
<moriramar> cfy, 打錯了，LFS
<moriramar> yunfan, ……不和你比。
<moriramar> yunfan, 自定義參數、自舉，Gentoo stage1反正都有，真心不想再向下折騰了。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请教高人，ubuntu上有手写板的驱动没有？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347396 请教高人，ubuntu上有手写板的驱动没有？我想装个手写版给我妈用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhrenjie04 — 2011-10-04 11:47 
<moriramar> yunfan, 關鍵後面還要自己安裝個包管理，總有個前面白做了的感覺。
<yunfan> moriramar: 主要是我上次做了一回 感觉收获很大的 
<moriramar> yunfan, 哦。
<yunfan> moriramar: 另外坐到alfs不就自动了么
<moriramar> yunfan, 所以就感覺不爽了。看完LFS手冊之後就沒有一點衝動想去做。
<hulu123> 有时间不如读读代码
<hulu123> lfs 很费时间
<hulu123> 而且虚拟机也可以用
<yunfan> hulu123: 买个好机器 就不费时间了 lol
<yunfan> 还是我公司那个机器狠 都是 make -j24的
<moriramar> yunfan, 不是說24核推薦用-j25嗎？
<hulu123> yunfan: 严格的说 lfs 的用户时间很大
<hulu123> 机器快慢不是很影响
<yunfan> moriramar: 说不好
<yunfan> hulu123: 额 真的有影响 
<moriramar> yunfan, 哦，罢了，反正我現在雙核也用的-j2
<MaskRay> emerge -j 作用也很大
<MaskRay> yunfan: 哪有这么多可并行的任务
<yunfan> MaskRay: make么 另外内存大 很爽 
<hulu123> 那些参数有那么大的影响么？
<yunfan> 这问题问得很2
<hulu123> lfs看看还是可以的
<hulu123> 真正去用，也就是虚拟机
<moriramar> MaskRay, emerge -j 那個我總是不愿意用。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 動不動又變成了1支了。
<hulu123> gentoo 和 lfs 以及 freebsd make world
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我原來-j3感覺非常不好，明明沒有依賴的，但是它不並行。
<hulu123> 现在都很不流行了
<leyle> 写一个自动抓取bt涩工厂的种子的脚本，每天晚上九点到凌晨两点间运行，检测到有新的帖子后，进入帖子，根据预设的关键词，抓取它的bt种子，然后让utorrent自动运行，省却了自己了去下载的麻烦。
<yunfan> 玩下 urbanterror
<MaskRay> moriramar: 比如我 emerge -1Gav xx yy zz，只要 xx yy zz 或它们的某个依赖不满足就整个中断，而不是 emerge 存在的binpkg
<moriramar> MaskRay, 哈？
 * NoIE GoAgent 运行成功，我好高兴！
<hulu123> 编译所用的时间再乘以次数那是参数编译省去的时间所不能比的
<moriramar> NoIE, 恭喜。
<MaskRay> moriramar: -G 从 binhost 抓 binpkg
<moriramar> MaskRay, 哎，這個bug也有些時候了吧？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 2.1 迟迟不肯引进 sets
<moriramar> MaskRay, set的milestone設定成了2.2，你不用想了。
<moriramar> MaskRay, @set有5個bug沒修正呢。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 2.2 居然不支持 distfiles 和 packages 的rsync protocol
<moriramar> MaskRay, 那干什麼？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我台式编译给笔记本，rsync 比 ftp 方便多了
<moriramar> MaskRay, ……你手動rsync一下就是了……
<MaskRay> moriramar: vsftpd 我都是 mount --bind /usr/portage/distfiles /home/ftp/distfiles 这样，麻烦
<moriramar> MaskRay, 那個portage不可能管的。
<zhiwei> vsftp很不好用啊
<MaskRay> moriramar: quickpkg 默认创建的 mode 是 -rw-------，还得写个expect脚本自动改成o+r
<moriramar> MaskRay, 這個我這好像沒看到，你那umask有問題？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我觉得是它的问题
<moriramar> MaskRay, 不知道了。
<moriramar> kernel.org回來了？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我知道了
<MaskRay> moriramar: /usr/bin/quickpkg 252行
<moriramar> MaskRay, 你要手動加……
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我知道這樣做的目的了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 什么目的
<moriramar> MaskRay, 因為 quickpkg 有個參數是把所有修改過的配置文件都打進去。這樣的話如果 644 會有安全問題的。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 哦。quickpkg 的 help 居然比 manpage 详细
<moriramar> MaskRay, ……
<moriramar> MaskRay, 默認的話，quickpkg 好像也會把沒修改的配置文件，以及一些放在/usr下的配置文件都打包進去。這樣644算危险的了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 默认不会，要显示指定 --include-config=y 
<moriramar> MaskRay, 哦，不過那些在/usr下的配置文件還是會在裏面的，像什麼kconfig文件之類的。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我被坑到了，之前好多包都是不包含配置文件打包的……然后安装了
<moriramar> MaskRay, 哈哈哈
<moriramar> MaskRay, 重新來吧。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 不影响使用就行
<moriramar> MaskRay, 手動復製一下 /etc 的東西就是了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 為什麼 emerge -b 默认是 o+r 的
<moriramar> MaskRay, ……說明 emerge -b 寫了 umask 選項……
<moriramar> MaskRay, 而且 emerge -b 建的包是默認配置。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 默認配置為什麼要擔心 644 的問題？
<CyrusYzGTt> 變成  #gentoo-cn了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, ……你個Fedora的混子還不是在這爽。
<archl> 。。。立法赶走非Ubuntu。。。
<archl> 我去英文 Ubuntu频道就被赶走了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 可是，我在這問fedora的問題沒有人回答
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 那是因為沒有第二個用Fedora的人了。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<moriramar> archl, 你可以試試，看看直接赶走多少……
<moriramar> archl, 話說我随身碟上還有個Ubuntu，哈哈哈哈
<archl> moriramar:  赶得只剩 ee freeflying lainme 几个人在这里聊 :D
<archl> moriramar: 我就知道这几个用 Ubuntu的。
<moriramar> archl, 你看你這個思路就不對。
<moriramar> archl, 我們討論的是Portage。難道Ubuntu不能安裝Portage嗎？
<moriramar> archl, 這都是給想搞Portage on Ubuntu的人留下不寶貴財富呀。
<archl> moriramar: 我讨论 GNOME-Shell 在 ubuntu频道，就被踢了。。。
 * microcai 这里有人有那个 e17 的么？
 * microcai 这里有人提不过 e17 的么？
 * microcai 这里有人用e17 的么？
<archl> moriramar:  不算被踢了吧，就是被 管理员连着3句话 推往 #gnome 频道
<archl> microcai:  没没没
<moriramar> archl, 你看看你這個就不會問，你應該說我在Ubuntu上安裝Gnome-shell的情况。
<archl> moriramar:  。。。
<moriramar> microcai, 原來用，怎麼了？
<microcai> moriramar: 感觉怎么样？
<microcai> moriramar:  和 GNOME 比起来怎么样？
<moriramar> microcai, 嗯，編譯錯誤。
<archl> moriramar:  对方直接说不支持 gnome-shell， 别在这个频道问了。
<microcai> moriramar: ？
<archl> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ microcai 有個 gentoo on fedora的，就是 portage on fedora
<moriramar> microcai, 哈哈哈，後來用上了之後還好。不過因為各種軟體還是要用GTK，所以覺得好看不實用。
<archl> microcai:  不一样的，e17是图形化的fvwm
<moriramar> archl, 那是e16
<moriramar> archl, e17重寫的。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 我知道。
<archl> moriramar:  感觉是那样。
<microcai> moriramar:  e17 漂亮不？
<archl> moriramar:  e16没那么多乱做的功能
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 吾是當中的小白
<archl> microcai:  一般般。自己的风格
<moriramar> microcai, 還行，風格上有點遊戲或者動漫風格。不過可以配置成其它的。當然我不是太喜歡。
<archl> microcai: 关键是，你看到的面板啥的主要还是软件的吧。gtk/qt居多
<archl> microcai: 对于窗口管理，看见与否都差不多
<microcai> moriramar: archl 明白了
<AsuraLe> 对了，我们经常贴图片的那个网站是什么？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, ompldr.org
<moriramar> AsuraLe, paste.ubuntu.org.cn
 * ofan 低价出售米国VPN
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 还没卖掉啊
<ofan> 没
<microcai> ofan: ... ..
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈，vps被收回去了
<microcai> ofan: 干嘛？
<ofan> microcai: 打广告
<cfy> 貌似又没有
<cfy> ofan: 多少钱啊？我忘了。
<ofan> cfy: 9rmb/m
<ofan> cfy: 可以试用
<cfy> ofan: ipod android能用么？
<ofan> cfy: pptp的，可以用
<cfy> ofan: 我看看
<ofan> 不过貌似有些地方的isp屏蔽pptp的端口了
<ofan> cfy: 看啥，试用？
<cfy> ofan: pptp？你linux用什么软件跑得服务器端？
<ofan> cfy: pptpd
<cfy> ofan: 没，以后求试用好了
<cfy> ofan: android，我这里支持,可是目前木有需求啊
<cfy> ofan: 哦
<pocoyo> cfy: Emacs pretest 24.0.90: http://goo.gl/771Aj 这个有没有编译的windows版本？
<ofan> cfy: 浪费感情..
<cfy> ofan: 不要这样哈 :)
<ofan> lol
<ofan> cfy: 我买的vps有点贵了，所以才想卖点
<cfy> pocoyo: 自己编译？
<pocoyo> cfy: 自己不会编译
<microcai> ofan: 我买了
<ofan> pocoyo: make估计就可以了
<ofan> microcai: 啥？
<microcai> ofan: 50
<ofan> microcai: 你的vps?
<microcai> ofan: 好了，我已经出价了
<pocoyo> ofan: windows下不会编译
<ofan> microcai: ä¹°VPN?
<cfy> ofan:  我都不vps了。用 Kandu的 lol
<microcai> ofan: 你的
<ofan> microcai: 我的啥
<ofan> cfy: Kandu 用的ramhost的，我也是
<ofan> microcai: 你要买几个月的
<cfy> ofan: 哦。现在懒得玩blog了
<ofan> cfy: 我也不玩blog
<cfy> pocoyo: 装个cygwin弄下？
<pocoyo> cfy: 我还是等着吧。
<cfy> pocoyo: 我依然不装。在win7
<cfy> Kandu: testing怎么不稳定了？
<pocoyo> cfy: win7里为啥不装？
<microcai> ofan: ... 你剩余几个月啊？
<ofan> microcai: 到2020年
<cfy> pocoyo: 没有需求啊。装来何用呢？
<cfy> 2020......
<microcai> ofan: 打算一年50 块买断
<cfy> ofan: 哈，看来你很有信心过2012啊
<ofan> microcai: impossible
<microcai> ofan: 那你基本上是卖不出去了
<ofan> cfy: inovice due里写的2020
<pocoyo> cfy: 那你原来装了干啥用？
<ofan> microcai: 已经卖出去好几个了账号了
<cfy> pocoyo: 我没装啊？win7就是玩dota,然后有 有道词典，看文档啥的。聊qq
<microcai> ofan: 啥？ 你买了几个啊？！！
<ofan> microcai: 我说vpn账号
<cfy> ofan: 哦
<microcai> ofan:  ... vpn 啊
<microcai> ofan: 给个 ip 我 ping 一下延迟
<ofan> microcai: ...你以为是毛
<ofan> microcai: iofan.co.cc
<pocoyo> cfy: 原来你不是用过吗。
<microcai> ofan: 延迟高
<cfy> pocoyo: 那是虚拟机里的emacs吧
<ofan> cfy: lisp学的怎么样了
<microcai> ofan: 不划算
<ofan> microcai: 多少
<cfy> ofan: 老样子
<ofan> cfy: 学好来这里宣传一下啊
<cfy> ofan: 这个。其实没啥好宣传的。我感觉。就是好用。虽然库不多
<ofan> microcai: 米国LA的，国内ping 应该大概200左右
<cfy> ofan: 默认处理文本肯定没有perl直接。
<ofan> cfy: 放弃perl吧
<cfy> ofan: 我ping 180
<ofan> cfy: 比较正常
<cfy> ofan: 为啥？我已经放弃了呀
<ofan> la离我有点远，ping 有90ms
<ofan> cfy: 学学haskell,lisp,prolog什么的都好
<Kandu> cfy: :)
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么不稳定了？
<Kandu> cfy: iceseasal 升級太快了，然後有些庫太新
<Kandu> iceweasal
<ofan> microcai: 你那里ping多少？
<cfy> Kandu: testing主要有可能不可用，
<cfy> ofan: 嗯
<Kandu> cfy: 不可用？
<cfy> Kandu: 包缺失，比如gcc-avr
<ofan> 有用llvm的么
<cfy> Kandu: 有个周期嘛，如果出现rc-bug啥的，testing就会缺包
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，確實，有 wine 的相關工具，卻沒 wine
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。faq里说。所以当时有换unstable的冲动。一般有人推荐unstable或者stable
<cfy> Kandu: 后来我想，我直接装stable或者unstable的都行。反正都是普通的软件。
<Kandu> cfy: 哦， stable 裏的 iceseasel 還是 3.6 的
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，都夠用，真正日常用的，還是得自己編譯
<cfy> Kandu: 唉，谁让stable不能驱动我新买的wifi呢
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯，是。
<Kandu> cfy: 過幾天就換 stable
<cfy> Kandu: 那你还要重装啊，好慢发
<cfy> 麻烦
<microcai> ofan: time=293 ms
<Kandu> cfy: 也就兩小時的時間
<ofan> microcai: 什么地方，教育网？
<archl> ofan: 什么地址我也 ping 一下，大概 200ms
<cfy> Kandu: 也是
<cfy> archl: iofan.co.cc
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKS2AnKjM6c&feature=autoplay&list=PLE039B4C06AC7136F&lf=results_main&playnext=5
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 崔顥 黃鶴樓 中古漢語朗讀
<ofan> archl: iofan.co.cc
<archl> ofan:  看到了 255ms
<archl> cfy:  255ms
<microcai> ofan:  北京联通
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 64 bytes from 199.180.254.36: icmp_req=1 ttl=51 time=191 ms
<CyrusYzGTt> 64 bytes from 199.180.254.36: icmp_req=2 ttl=51 time=189 ms
<CyrusYzGTt> 64 bytes from 199.180.254.36: icmp_req=3 ttl=51 time=190 ms
<archl> ofan:  64 bytes from 199.180.254.36: icmp_req=12 ttl=50 time=255 ms
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你的正常
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 电信还是联通
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 廣府電信
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 奥
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 哦
<cfy> archl: ofan: 我表示是校园网，电信
<ofan> 看来联通不给力
<ofan> 不过我连联通很快啊
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 看到你的 廣府。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ??幹嘛
<ofan> cfy: 能ipv6?
<archl> ofan:  2006年，我用聯通，玩美國服務器 Tremulous 130Ping。
<ofan> cfy: 可以ping6试试
<ofan> archl: 按理说应该联通更快一点
<archl> ofan: 可能人太多了
<cfy> ofan: 完全不能。
<ofan> archl: 恩
<archl> ofan: 我這裡買2手的 Dell筆記本和美國全新的一個價格。。。 http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/products/quickship/au/en/inspiron_notebook?c=au&l=en&s=dfo
<kk> ⇪ ti: Pre-configured New Systems - Inspiron Laptop | Dell Australia
<ofan> archl: 你哪里
<jiero> of
<ofan> ？
<ofan> jiero: 澳洲这么贵
<ofan> jiero: 是不是refurbished？
<jiero> ofan:  是美国太便宜了。谁能跟世界第一便宜的地方比。。。
<ofan> jiero: 最便宜的的是国内
<jiero> ofan: refurbished 就是2手
<jiero> ofan:  美国便宜啊。笔记本来说
<ofan> jiero: refurbished基本都当新的卖，amazon上都是
<jiero> ofan:  newegg 美国便宜。
<jiero> ofan:  我哥学硬件的知道内幕。。。
<ofan> jiero: 团购估计更便宜
<ofan> 还是觉得国内便宜
<jiero> ofan:  新蛋美国有时侯特价都是平价——进价出。
<ofan> jiero: 不太了解新蛋
<ofan> 哥是网购盲
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230018 我也喜欢这样的，但是我想要 Meego系统的。
<kk> ⇪ ti: Newegg.com - ASUS Eee Pad Transformer (TF101-A1) Tablet NVIDIA Tegra 2 10.1" Wide SVGA 1GB DDR2 Memory 16GB Flash HDD NVIDIA ULP GeForce
<yunfan> jiero: 在么
<jiero> yunfan: 不在
<microcai> jiero: 台湾做便宜，你懂得
<yunfan> jiero: 我有没有可能写个ai 让他跟我结盟一起打？
<microcai> jiero: 现在电脑都是台湾制造的
<jiero> microcai: 跟那个没关系啊。
<jiero> yunfan:  你直接加个ai不就行了。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 但是加进来的ai是我敌人把
<jiero> yunfan: 我加个 AI就能挑3个ai了。因为资源是共享的。
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。对着图标设定阵营
<ofan> jiero: meego要完蛋了
<jiero> ofan: 管那个啦。
<jiero> ofan: 么俄国哦‘
<ofan> jiero: 我就想买个eee pad slider
<jiero> ofan:  meego就是个linux发行版。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 我想自己些AI 看AI指挥 我就c 进入单位感受就好了
<jarodlau> irssi 如何察看 所在server的 频道列表?
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。改成集结多少数量然后冲么。。
<ofan> 骄傲
<ofan> jarodlau: /list
<jiero> ofan:  哦。
<jiero> ofan:  你骄傲啥。。。
<GNUdog> http://199.180.254.36/ -> 主页的图片好模糊…
<kk> ⇪ ti: 0xFAN's blog 
<GNUdog> 手机党？
<yunfan> jiero: 那到不是 我刚才和电脑打 他已经学聪明了 这回我招架不住了 我想了下 主要是我指挥了这边 就失去那边 所以要是写脚本就没这个问题了 让多处同时开工 按部就班的造兵来搞敌人
<ofan> jiero: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230149&Tpk=eee%20pad%20slider
<ofan> GNUdog: .................
<ofan> GNUdog: 能别暴露ip么
<GNUdog> ofan: 上面都有 traceroute 了
<ofan> GNUdog: 别贴出来啊
<GNUdog> 哦，是 ping
<jiero> yunfan:  电脑找到路了就聪明了，他们每次都收集行动线路。
<ofan> GNUdog: 图片处理过的
<ofan> GNUdog: 而且是放google相册里，压缩过的
<Kandu> yunfan: 玩什麼？
<GNUdog> ofan: 不贴出来，也会有 robot 去抓的…
<CyrusYzGTt> 狼戾
<yunfan> Kandu: zero-k.info
<ofan> GNUdog: bot只抓标题好吧
<GNUdog> ofan: 你低估 Google 的智能程度了
<Kandu> yunfan: 哦
<yunfan> jiero: 是阿 看来我要清理下他的缓存 lol
<ofan> GNUdog: 啥低估
<GNUdog> ofan: 算了…
<ofan> 这原始图片有1M多
<Kandu> yunfan: 好玩不？
<Kandu> yunfan: 和 sc 的比較？
<yunfan> Kandu: 还行 准备拿这个游戏来研究做ai 玩
<ofan> zero-k可以暴兵
<yunfan> ofan: 但是我不熟练
<yunfan> jiero: 作弊怎么做来着？
<CyrusYzGTt> show me the money
<ofan> 最后暴的fps到个位数
<GNUdog> ofan: 我也来一张试试看
<yunfan> Kandu: http://springrts.com/wiki/AI:Development  看这个 多语言bot支持 哈哈
<kk> ⇪ ti: AI:Development - Spring
<ofan> GNUdog: 来一张啥
<GNUdog> ofan: 模仿照
<ofan> GNUdog: 哦..
<ofan> GNUdog: 我是用的手机自带的拍照效果
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjWoqgjCDcA
<GNUdog> ofan: http://anylinux.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/IMG_1908.jpg  献丑了
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 中古漢語語音教程-18 山攝
<jiero> yuan: /cheat
<ofan> GNUdog: 比较朦胧
<jiero> yuan: /give <NUMBER> <UnitID>
<GNUdog> ofan: 我用的边缘模糊
<jiero> yunfan:...
<jiero> yunfan: 对错认了。。
<ofan> GNUdog: 有没有posterize效果
<jiero> 抱歉 yuan
<ofan> GNUdog: 你的mbp是高清屏？
<yunfan> jiero: 啥？？？
<GNUdog> ofan: 我用的 iPhoto，似乎木有
<GNUdog> ofan: MBP 必须上雾面高分啊
<jiero> yunfan 输入 /cheat 进入 然后 /give <NUMBER> <UnitID>
<yunfan> jiero: 你是不是又忘了我有个几个nick
<ofan> GNUdog: 上高清要预订，我就没弄
<GNUdog> ofan: Apple Store 可以直接拿货
<jiero> yunfan: 不是，有人叫yuan。。我偷懒打2个字符。。。
<ofan> GNUdog: 我这附近没有，而且我比较喜欢黑边
<GNUdog> ofan: 熊猫的转轴很容易松
<ofan> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834230149&Tpk=eee%20pad%20slider
<kk> ⇪ ti: Newegg.com - ASUS Eee Pad Slider SL101-A1-WT Tablet PC - White NVIDIA Tegra 2 1.00GHz 10.1" 1GB Memory DDR2 16GB Flash HDD NVIDIA ULP GeForce
<ofan> GNUdog: ？？
<GNUdog> ofan: 转轴啊
<ofan> GNUdog: 应该比较耐用，貌似保一年？
<jiero> ofan:  美国现在不便宜了。。。
<ofan> 坏了 我就去换
<GNUdog> ofan: 关键感觉很不爽
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYyReLx03XE&feature=related\
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 什麼叫做普通話? 我們這樣發音比較普通! 台灣無方言! 中國普通話是外來語!
<ofan> GNUdog: 怎么不爽
<GNUdog> ofan: 不知道，我对笔记本的屏幕的要求之一，就是转轴不能松
<yunfan> jiero: 那 unitid怎么找？
<ofan> GNUdog: 我的还没松..
<GNUdog> ofan: 你跟雾面的一比，就知道了。出厂就是松的
<yunfan> jiero: zk里 步兵和战车的最强单位分别是什么？ 还有战机单位
<ofan> GNUdog: 松是指很容易转动么
<GNUdog> ofan: 因为中间加了一层玻璃的原因，导致咬合不是那么紧
<ofan> GNUdog: 貌似我的很紧
<GNUdog> ofan: 对
<jiero> yunfan: 最贵的最强吧。
<ofan> GNUdog: 我的还好，转起来都有点费劲
<jiero> yunfan: 不过同样消耗的轻型单位灭了重型单位
<yunfan> jiero: 那个m是钱的意思么 就是每个单位上面有个 75m 200m什么的
<yunfan> jiero: 电脑这次还给了我核弹头 俄
<GNUdog> ofan: 新的雾面机器，开上盖的时候，如果你只用一只手在那哥口那里抬上盖，会根本打不开，必须用另外一只手固定下面
<ineed> Kandu: 想学一脚本语言，写个bot，哪个语言好？
<jiero> yunfan: 单位 id就是命名， 解压后 units 目录有所有的单位
<jiero> yunfan: 看入门啊。 虽然改动了些 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Zero-k
<yunfan> jiero: 在哪里解压？？
<jiero> k是大写。。。
<ofan> GNUdog: 我的也是
<jiero> 哦。对啊。。。你的没有啊。
<ofan> GNUdog: 一只手打不开的
<yunfan> jiero: 我之前没找到 这个 wiki page 里连那些路径应该也讲了把？
<GNUdog> ofan: 好吧
<jiero> yunfan: 抱歉，我下了另一份 svn。。。
<yunfan> 起始有四种不同的指挥官可选   jiero 我怎么只能选两种呢
<jiero> yunfan:   http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Zero-K 这个了。 单位命名的话或许看 google那个。
<kk> ⇪ ti: Zero-K - Ubuntu中文
<ofan> GNUdog: 不过还是有点后悔买早了，现在要买的话就用TP W520了
<GNUdog> ofan: 可能是苹果改进工艺了，2011 的熊猫屏机器我还没用过
<jiero> yunfan: 恩。。。因为。。。他们改了。。。改成服务器分配了。
<jiero> yunfan:  我有 2种指挥官 5个配置。
<yunfan> jiero: 还有就是 我看他官方的wiki 关于ai编写的page 也是很不清楚的 
<jiero> yunfan:  对，因为参与者少。。。懒得写文档，直接问开发者了
<jiero> yunfan:  到底他们是不是闲我也不知道
<yunfan> jiero: 开发者热情么 要是热情的话 我写个邮件咨询下
<jiero> yunfan: 在 IRC 狂侃
<jiero> yunfan:  不过引擎的人少我也不知道问哪个。 大概是 jK吧。
<yunfan> jiero: 在哪个房间？
<jiero> yunfan:  Engine。
<jiero> 好象是。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 说清楚点嘛
<jiero> yunfan: 搜房间就能看到了。
<ofan> GNUdog: 你在Mac下怎么用linux
<jiero> yunfan:  springlobby里找
<GNUdog> ofan: 不用
<ofan> GNUdog: 奥
<ofan> GNUdog: 用macports?
<GNUdog> ofan: 也没什么东西能让我用 macports 的
<GNUdog> 原生编译就好
<ofan> GNUdog: 原生不用打patch?
<GNUdog> ofan: 看什么程序的，有些需要打
<ofan> xcode貌似默认用的gcc-llvm
<jiero> ofan:  买笔记本 system 76好像比 现在的newegg 更便宜了。。
<jiero> ofan:  http://www.system76.com/laptops/model/gazelle
<kk> ⇪ ti: System76 - Laptops - Gazelle Professional
<ofan> GNUdog: 奥 那升级，依赖什么的也都自己搞？
<GNUdog> ofan: 我需要用到的东西比较少，所以，偶尔有一两个就自己搞就好了
<jiero> ofan:  你好好的折腾mac干吗，上次我装wine把一个mac搞死机了。。。
<ofan> jiero: 卧槽 好便宜
<ofan> jiero: nnnnd 后悔了
<yunfan> jiero: 我昨天用那个指挥官玩坑吧自己掉近坑里 结果运输机也救不出来 有别的方法可以弄出来么 我想在战场上挖坑阻止敌人步兵
<jiero> ’yunfan 。。。提升地表啊。。。
<ofan> GNUdog: 那你是怎么得到@帽子的
<jiero> yunfan: 可以挖可以提。
<yunfan> jiero: 那提升了 不就效果没了 
<GNUdog> ofan: 4年前我就是 OP 了…
<jiero> yunfan: 搞水平了，让运输机下去。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  挖也不用挖自己脚底把。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 我就是想让指挥官挖成一个长长的战壕 然后出来在边上造防御 这样敌人就没办法修了 呵呵
<jiero> yunfan:  lol。。。
<GNUdog> ofan: 后来某次内战，误伤到了我，中间也有段时间没上，不知道这事儿
<jiero> yunfan:  我以前都是造斜坡直接绕地敌人的弱点进攻
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 安装nvida附加驱动后老死机，恢复成默认驱动则正常，怎么回事？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347411 安装nvida附加驱动后老死机，恢复成默认驱动则正常，怎么回事？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhrenjie04 — 2011-10-04 13:47 
<yunfan> jiero: 怎么整？
<ofan> GNUdog: ...还有内战
<jiero> yunfan: 好多有个 slope的
<yunfan> jiero: 你还说他们在狂侃 半天没人说话
<jiero> yunfan:  人家需要侃的时候就侃。
<ofan> jiero: nnnd 为什么我不早知道这个
<yunfan> jiero: zero-k的manual有打包下载么 我要仔细看看
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=uIZRYQhxOH8
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 香港入境處職員用普通话秒杀涛哥
<jiero> yunfan:  没。。。那些都是 svn 生成的。。。你可以下他们的svn。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> olenews
<yunfan> jiero: 哦 那好
<jiero> ofan:  人生就是这样，过去了就过去了
<jiero> ofan:  看明天吧~
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70kJZnlMcSs&feature=related
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 百家姓 中古漢語朗讀
<ofan> jiero: ....
<ofan> jiero: 都有卖的念头了
<jiero> ofan:  你什么时候买的？
<jiero> ofan: Macbook 保值的说。
<hErvey> 有人考虑选购kindle fire吗
<jiero> ofan: 以后你卖也能卖个比其他好的价格
<jiero> hErvey: 干吗用呢。。。
<ofan> jiero: 不知道能卖多少
<jiero> ofan:  80% 是没问题
<hErvey> 就看看书嘛。。
<ofan> jiero: 想90%以上..
<jiero> ofan: 那就现在行动。。。
<ofan> jiero: 这个system 76不错
<yunfan> jiero: lua的AI相关文章倒是很多
<ofan> jiero: 现在估计不好卖了
<jiero> yunfan:  lua就是作为 ai出名的
<yunfan> jiero: 可以基于sprint rts engine自己做个游戏吧 简化单位的那种
<CyrusYzGTt> > sqrit 4
<ofan> yunfan: spring文档写的不好
<jiero> ofan: 你不需要多少文档就可以从现成的游戏里改。
<ofan> yunfan: 本来想改的，看了看，无从下手
<ofan> jiero: 那样太费时
<jiero> ofan: 为啥？
<ofan> jiero: 有点逆向的味道了
<jiero> ofan: 除非你想要的和现存的差距很大。
<yunfan> ofan: 其实我是想 做那种基于 event的ai  比如哪里东西造好了 哪里发现新单位了 哪里挨打了 这些统统调用我相应的处理函数 那个函数基于全局的考虑 做一些策略
<jiero> ofan: 好吧。。。我从小都是那样学数学的。
<jiero> ofan: 所以到后来数学及其糟糕~
<ofan> jiero: 需要了解框架，否则改了一个地方，别的地方蹦了，就傻了
<jiero> ofan: ？有框架吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> > 1 + 2 sum ??
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  4
<ofan> jiero: 整体的框架
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ > exp 12
<ofan> yunfan: 没大兴趣，对spring的画质不满意
<jiero> ofan:  框架是你写的说。
<yunfan> ofan: 我对搞策略很感兴趣 呵呵
<ofan> jiero: ..不是
<ofan> yunfan: 那去搞算法啊
<jiero> ofan: 你不是要看文档写好了啊。。。
<yunfan> ofan: 那个无聊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJuaDF1MnHk&feature=related
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 黃帝内經 陰陽應象大論第五 中古漢語
<ofan> jiero: 我要看文档。。
<jiero> ofan: 你都不知道自己要什么还看什么文档。。。
<ofan> jiero: 单位属性啊 什么的
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: 发上瘾了  -____-
<yunfan> jiero: 还有个大问题 我的指挥官不能造 storage 单位 这是怎么回事？ 是占矿不够多？？
<jiero> ofan: 哦。那些啊。都是自定义的。不需要什么文档的说
<ofan> jiero: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 嗯嗯，， 弓弩dog
<jiero> ofan:  观察了 lua 和 以前的和 其他的单位 —— 我的结论 KP的和 ZK的和 EVO的我都看了一下，对比了下。
<ofan> jiero: 已定义的都需要文档
<ofan> jiero: 否则连属性值的单位都不知道，是像素还是米还是英尺
<jiero> ofan: 哦。那么直接你都看不懂。。。
<jiero> ofan: 那个文档早就有了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMklIroxiNk
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 全球母语
<ofan> jiero: 很多都没
<jiero> ofan:  例子。
<jiero> ofan:  一个文档没有的例子
<ofan> jiero: 都忘了，以前改过
<ofan> 总之是找了没找到
<jiero> yunfan:  这个么。。。总之，这个游戏是不需要啥储存罐的
<ofan> 貌似ai接口也描述的不清
<jiero> yunfan:  是输入。
<yunfan> jiero: 怎么不需要 那个 storage是增加存储量的
<jiero> yunfan: 流动性经济，一直不停造就好了
<jiero> yunfan: 有意义吗。。。储存
<yunfan> jiero: 你每造一个 资源的上线可以加个几百的 这个资源上限大  对暴兵有好处阿 
<jiero> yunfan: 为啥呢？
<jiero> 不懂。。。
<yunfan> jiero:  如果你只有1000金属 那要同时暴1000个兵就势必要等待阿  因为产量跟不上去阿 
<yunfan> jiero:  这点道理你都不明白 诶
<ofan> http://springrts.com/wiki/AI:Development:Lang:C
<kk> ⇪ ti: AI:Development:Lang:C - Spring
<ofan> For further info, have a look at the forum.
<jiero> yunfan: ？ 100点出一个兵， 1000点出 10个。然后 你发现5个兵已经到了前线，1000点的10个兵都不在前线。。。
<ofan> 不知道别人怎么样，反正我是不回去论坛翻东西..
<yunfan> jiero: 总之那个上限对暴兵有用
<jiero> yunfan:  没用。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 反而会减慢n秒。
<yunfan> 当然我还是人指挥 可能玩不到同时指挥几十个工厂造兵的情况
<jiero> yunfan: 你还是菜鸟，要多学。
<yunfan> 但是等我用脚本了以后 你就看着吧
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。用工程单位加速啊。。别做一堆工厂。。。
<jiero> yunfan: 一个玩家有3个工厂就是上限了。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 什么单位？
<jiero> yunfan: 建设单位，或者 nano turrent。。。
<yunfan> jiero: 等我开笔记本上来聊  这个机器要开搞
<jiero> 比建造工厂加速便宜多了。
<jiero> yunfan: 算了。我退。。。
<jiero> yunfan:  我继续工作
<jiero> ofan:  springrts 实际上可以这样玩的。 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILsQlqI46bw
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Spring RTS: Dot Wars, 8v8 team game on DSI, 16x speed (HD)
<ofan> jiero: 都是机器人？
<jiero> ofan:  都是人啊。
<ofan> jiero: 哦
<jiero> ofan:  8 vs 8。有自动找矿点的脚本~
<jiero> ofan: 其实是骗你的。
<ofan> 还以为类似game of life
<jiero> ofan:  不过很多人是用直上直下的视角玩，我是不行。。。
<jiero> ofan: 我溜了
<ofan> ...
<GNUdog> http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm12825341
<kk> ⇪ ti: アニソンメドレーをギターで弾いてみた ‐ ニコニコ動画(原宿)
<ofan> GNUdog: av?
<ofan> GNUdog: 怎么播放
<kk> 新 GTK+和QT • /usr/bin/ld:cannot find -lqte 怎么解决啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347414 按照友善之臂mini6410手册上按照qtopia2.2.0 ubuntu 为10.10 按照过程中出现了如图所示的错误 /usr/bin/ld:cannot find -lqte 这个问题怎么解决啊，详细说明下吧 谢谢了~~~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dtczhl — 2011-10-04 14:26 
<GNUdog> ofan: 点播放就播放了把
<GNUdog> 哦，可能需要注册帐号
<ofan> 没有播放。。
<ofan> 倪轰语 看不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfHLOrVh3do&feature=related
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - (進化論禁闻) 恐龍 與 古代人類 生活在一起的大量證據
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 。。
<GNUdog> http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm1190685
<kk> ⇪ ti: ピアノで「混ぜ過ぎし曲数は億千万」を弾き倒した ‐ ニコニコ動画(原宿)
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 貌似要登錄的
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: 无所谓啊，登陆就好
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§  不會註冊，，
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 你發youtube的給我
 * JGJGJGJGJ 讨厌各种各样的语言系统协议，
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: YouTube 木有弹幕，没意思
<ofan> avfun
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ ... 
 * JGJGJGJGJ 为什么这个世界就不能简单点呢？
<zoombut> ... 天朝 有GFW 。。 身在墙内  压力 很大。。
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 很會抓緊機會啊
<zoombut> 。。。
<zoombut>  你不做生意 可惜了。。
 * JGJGJGJGJ 讨厌无休止地标傍自己的与众不同和口诛笔伐
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 广告投放要精准...
<ofan> zoombut: 可以试用
<CyrusYzGTt> JGJGJGJGJ§ 根據 數據，，人類曾經有個很系統很先進的共通語言
<zoombut> 还是 移民吧。。。 
<zoombut>   比较好
 * JGJGJGJGJ 讨厌这么多的系统，协议，
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 給了‘
<GNUdog> JGJGJGJGJ: 这样才有五彩缤纷的世界啊
<ofan> zoombut: 不现实
<GNUdog> 如果人都长一个样子，花都是一个样子，房子都一个样子…OMG
<zoombut> 有了不同 才叫世界。。
<GNUdog> 只有有了差异，才能有竞争，只有竞争才能有创新
<GNUdog> 这也就是 Communix 30年后重构的原因…
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 是不是做.net或java的？
 * JGJGJGJGJ 就是有了不同，才有争斗，如果快乐和痛苦必须一起来到这个世界，那不如连快乐也不要
<L-----D> ofan, 你买了多少钱的ramhost套餐
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: 本人小白
<ofan> L-----D: $16刀
<ofan> L-----D: kvm的
<L-----D> 美国的比欧洲的快么
<ofan> 快大发了
<ofan> 欧洲只有在欧洲快
<GNUdog> L-----D: 难说，看线路
<zoombut> 又被墙了。。
<L-----D> 你是说看国内线路？
<ofan> 国内从哪个线路到欧洲都比到美国慢
<L-----D> ofan, 你是什么线路
<ofan> L-----D: 米国线路
<L-----D> ?_? 我说你家
<JGJGJGJGJ> GNUdog: communix 毛派黑客？
<ofan> L-----D: time warner
<ofan> 什么是毛派黑客
<zoombut> ..马克思主义。。
<ofan> 哦
<zoombut>    .. 或者是。。 俄罗斯。。 
<ofan> 应该叫左派黑客
<GNUdog> 如果 OVH 让非欧盟成员国公民购买的，我早就搞欧洲的了
 * JGJGJGJGJ 为什么就不能统一呢？
<ofan> 因为无法统一
<zoombut>    cloak   设置方法。。 
 * JGJGJGJGJ 既然无法统一，干脆抹掉算了
<GNUdog> JGJGJGJGJ: 事实上，你刻意自己把自己的抹掉的
<GNUdog> 可以
<ofan> 春风吹又生
<JGJGJGJGJ> CyrusYzGTt: 给尔百万bot，能替吾灭GFW否？
<GNUdog> http://www.nicovideo.jp/watch/sm9
<kk> ⇪ ti: 新・豪血寺一族 -煩悩解放 - レッツゴー！陰陽師 ‐ ニコニコ動画(原宿)
<zoombut> GFW 投资了 N个亿
<CyrusYzGTt> JGJGJGJGJ§ 不能，尚需 億萬bot 即可 將其灰飛煙滅
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ ..求帳號，，
 * JGJGJGJGJ 心里就是不爽，为什么这个世界就没有完美的存在呢
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: 自己注册
<MaskRay> ee消失了？
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ ，，不想註冊，，如果可以用openid登錄更佳
<zoombut>   已经被墙。。
<CyrusYzGTt> JGJGJGJGJ§ 你可以提出個 boinc的項目，就可以的
<JGJGJGJGJ> CyrusYzGTt: 我直接命令米国网路司令部把它灭调行了
<JGJGJGJGJ> CyrusYzGTt: 简单省事
<CyrusYzGTt> JGJGJGJGJ§ 你想引起世界大戰，，隨便，反正 房屋只有 70年的使用權，，食物有毒。。祖屋被徵地
<zoombut> 艰巨的任务交给你了。。
<zoombut> 。。天朝 是不会 开战的。。  足可放心
 * JGJGJGJGJ 有太多东西的存在，是没有意义的，这个世界需要清理了，就像战争一样
 * CyrusYzGTt 祈福 2012末日降臨 阿門
<zoombut> 。。  作为一个IT er。  不能相信这个。滴/
 * JGJGJGJGJ 存在的就是合理的，如果不合理的存在了，那它不就合理了吗
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 装附加驱动后，显卡显示512M显存，但是我的显卡只有128m，看dvd有时死机、退出怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347416 装附加驱动后，显卡显示512M显存，但是我的显卡只有128m，看dvd有时死机、退出怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhrenjie04 — 2011-10-04 14:57 
 * JGJGJGJGJ 哲学和数学本来自身就是有矛盾的，比如russell悖论，欧氏空间第五公设的不可证明
 * CyrusYzGTt 願撒旦與魔神的毀滅計劃成功 阿門 ，哦米豆腐
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 什么悖论
<JGJGJGJGJ> 还有前几天，CERN公布的中微子超光速事件，直接导致爱氏理论的颠覆
 * JGJGJGJGJ 还有前几天，CERN公布的中微子超光速事件，直接导致爱氏理论的颠覆
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: russell悖论
 * JGJGJGJGJ 让我们的物理回归三百年前的牛顿时代吧
<Kandu> JGJGJGJGJ: 不知道，以前用 pascal 寫過 irc bot
<Kandu> segment 和 section，哪個更「小」點？
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 科学也可也叫实验哲学
<JGJGJGJGJ> Kandu: 能告诉我一下大致流程吗？
<Kandu> JGJGJGJGJ: 現成的 unit, 直接用就是了 http://svn.freepascal.org/svn/fpcprojects/fpcircbot/
 * Kandu af(irc)
<JGJGJGJGJ> Kandu: en
<L-----D> pascal...
 * JGJGJGJGJ is away
<sikao_lfs> 我总认为存在的就是合理的，这个是故意翻译错误！或者是故意诡辩！实际上这句话正确的表述是存在的事物都有存在的原因！根据哲学里事物运动规律，矛盾推动事物发展。如果光肯定合理性实际只承认了事物的一方面！而没承认事物本身还存在自我否定的一面
<sikao_lfs> 谁晓得当初德文是什么？另外谁懂德文？是否存在翻译方面的故意？或者是信达雅方面的问题？
<sikao_lfs> 呵呵，原来迷茫的JGJGJGJGJ 已经离开了啊？
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • ubuntu 11.10 daily build 3th Oct. is NB!!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347419 This daily build use stable release Gnome3.2, which was relased 28th Sept., 2011; As we know, Beta2 used the gnome3.2's pre-release version, that is 3.1.91. 统计信息: 发表于 由 sandstorm-1985 — 2011-10-04 15:41 
<phoenixlzx_> hi
<kk> phoenixlzx_, 好  ㍧ 
<phoenixlzx_> 大家都可以解析 http://www.archlinuxcn.org  了么
<kk> ⇪ ti: Archlinux中文论坛 • 首页
<sikao_lfs> phoenixlzx_:联通线路没问题
<phoenixlzx_> 很好
<zoombut> 电信无压力
<ofan> 米国服务器吧
<fighterlyt> whay are you afraid of ?
<fighterlyt> drop your weapons!
<ofan> 。。。
<fighterlyt> leave me alone~!
<fighterlyt> HI,ofan!
<sikao_lfs> fighterlyt: why drop weapons? if i take my weapons,wo can not come back !  is no way
<fighterlyt> you see, you could kill people with your hands, so your hands are your weapons!
<sikao_lfs> ....
<gebjgd> 又一个假洋鬼子
<gebjgd> 刘云坛 流孕痰？
<sikao_lfs> 居然一句话里都出错了。 why drop my weapons? if i take my weapons,I can not come back !  no other way!   because everyone will die, choice no  Once again!
<zoombut> 。。    study english  hard
<ofan> 覅
<ofan> fivesheep: hi
<ofan> ...
<ofan> 竟然走了
<fivesheep> what's up?
<ofan> 木事..
<fivesheep> 这。。。
<fivesheep> 情何以堪
<zoombut> 太打击人家了
<ofan> 本来要回某人，发现已经走了
<Kandu> ofan: 𧟰
<jarodlau> 推荐大家一个好用的搜索 https://duckduckgo.com/
<Kandu> ofan: 覺得這個更好些，比較符合發音
<phoenixlzx_> 这是个好东西...http://autoproxy-gfwlist.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/
<kk> ⇪ ti: autoproxy-gfwlist - Revision 1596: /trunk
<ofan> Kandu: 什么...?
<ofan> Kandu: 𧟰 是啥
<zoombut> tee 命令  还有没有 相似的
<Guest50776>  > Time.now
<kk> Guest50776, 2011-10-04 16:13:50 +0800
<Kandu> ofan: 呃，你的字庫太小 http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi3/ZdicF0ZdicA7Zdic9FZdicB0.htm
<jiero> ofan: 你个通宵宅男。。。
<RuiZi> Empathy 有WIN版吗？
<jiero> RuiZi: 没有
<RuiZi> WIN下面的 IRC软件就没这么简洁的。。
<ofan> Kandu: 不懂...
<ofan> Kandu: 有什么好玩的东西介绍吗
<jiero> RuiZi: 有简洁的啊。Chatzilla
<RuiZi> 还是 UBUNTU 上面这个看着舒服
<ofan> jiero: hi 宅男
<jiero> ofan:  我没通宵。
<Kandu> ofan: 沒，只會玩 StarCraft..
<RuiZi> 谢谢 我下个看看
<RuiZi> 今天晚上要通宵啊 因为苹果发布嘛
<ofan> jiero: 明天有门课cancel了
<ofan> jiero: 下午睡得太多
<jiero> ofan:  你去学摄影吧
<zoombut> time.now 这个命令  ?
<ofan> 不过现在也有点困了
<ofan> Kandu: 一代？
<Kandu> ofan: 時區？
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，1
<ofan> Kandu: 能修改么
<RuiZi> 谁用小米手机呢
<Kandu> ofan: 修改？
<ofan> Kandu: 就是定制
<ofan> 做mod啥的
<Guest50776> jiero: 听说N900能装win95?
<jiero> Kandu: 玩 和 Starcraft 彻底反的 Globulation 2
<Kandu> ofan: 不會，只等暴雪出 patch 改
<jiero> Guest50776:  不管那个。。。我在意实用性。
<jiero> Guest50776: 我想说啥来着 N900 有个新闻。。。
<ofan> Kandu: 奥
<RuiZi> 我换WIN 
<Kandu> ofan: 你打算自己鼓搗個遊戲玩？
<ofan> 好无聊啊.. 想用一年时间做个project
<ofan> Kandu: 以前想过
<RuiZi> 刚下载完android源码。。。
<RuiZi> UBUNTU 让我玩死机了
<Guest50776> jiero: 停产？
<jiero> Meego的maemo原先社区抛弃了 Tizen ，出 Mer了~
<ofan> Kandu: 做游戏相关的不错，但是我对游戏开发没什么接触
<RuiZi> 桌面没响应。。
<RuiZi> 怎么办？？
<ofan> RuiZi: 戳肚脐眼
<GNUdog> 买点吃的去，唔
<jiero> ofan:  你这个画面党能做的太少了
<GNUdog> 晚上看发布会
<RuiZi> 。。。 
<ofan> jiero: 我想学画画了，做cg去
<Kandu> ofan: 我也希望這樣
<jiero> ofan: 去吧。
<Kandu> jiero: 對那幫傢伙無語了
<RuiZi> 不能关机了啊。。
<RuiZi> 强制关吧。。。
<ofan> 想学画画还有音乐
<Kandu> jiero: 本來 maemo 挺好的
<RuiZi> 原来 UBUNTU 也会死机
<ofan> Kandu: 你也时间挺多啊？
<jiero> Kandu:  本来 Maemo 和Moblin就不是一拨人。去#meego就发现了。。。
<Kandu> ofan: 不多
<Guest50776> 拔电源，嘿嘿
<jiero> ofan:  Kandu才回来啊。
<jiero> ofan: 消失了很久呢。
<jiero> Kandu: 这个就是继承 maemo意志的 Mer，已经发布了，这个发行版
<jiero> Kandu:  而且要出平板了。
<ofan> jiero: 你时间挺多
<ofan> jiero: 闲人
<MaskRay> 奇怪的问题：% git st
<MaskRay> fatal: cannot exec 'git-st': Permission denied
<jiero> ofan:  对啊。我垃圾啊。
<jiero> ofan:  和你差不多
<ofan> jiero: 我是把睡觉的时间哪来闲
<Kandu> jiero: 哦，這不錯
<MaskRay> 尽管已经有 git config --global alias.st status
<jiero> ofan:  我在等消息。发出应聘信息了，同时做一堆 logo poster 参加竞赛
<ofan> 白天很忙的
<jiero> ofan:  哦。 你忙你的吧。
<ofan> 困了 睡觉去
<jiero> of
<Guest50776> jiero: 对nokia无语了…………它换系统的速度太猛了，
<Guest50776> Symbian maemo meego wp 
<jiero> ofan:  明天早上继续侃
<Kandu> ofan: 好夢
<jiero> Guest50776:  Nokia昨天踢飞了 Symbian，只有 WP了。
<ofan> jiero: Kandu good night
<jiero> ofan:  sweet dreams
<zoombut> 。。  NOKIA 对WP7  不感冒
<zoombut>   自己 在研发新系统。。
<zoombut>    也是基于LINUX的
<L-----D> ?
<ofan> nokia 快完蛋了
<L-----D> 没听过这个消息啊
<zoombut>   没看到一款NOKIA  WP7 系统的手机
<L-----D> 因为还没出啊
<jiero> zoombut: 因为 Nokia造不出一台能好过自家 N9的WP7手机。所以。。。
<L-----D> 我听到很多人被裁了 然后雇了很多c#的人
<zoombut> NOKIA 新系统叫 Meltemi
<jiero> L-----D:  不错，Nokia把所有非 Win的资源全部请出去了。
<zoombut> WP7 注定不成气候
<jiero> zoombut:  Symbian和QT都送出去了。
<zoombut> http://laoyaoba.com/ss6/?action-viewnews-itemid-253793
<kk> ⇪ ti: Nokia继续调整瘦身 新款操作系统秘密研发中？ - 集微网-欲知半导体动态，速上老杳吧 
<jiero> zoombut: 不好说啊。
<jiero> zoombut: 微软在移动设备上是靠拼投入的。
<RuiZi> 我来了又
<jiero> RuiZi: 干吗？
<L-----D> 这个可能只是面向非智能机的
<RuiZi> 现在用 ChatZilla 呢
<jiero> L-----D:  WP7 根本就是移动终端，啥都不是，就是控制器。
<zoombut> 拭目以待吧
<RuiZi> 原来是火狐插件啊
<L-----D> wp还是有很多优势的
<jiero> L-----D:  绝对是边缘化的东西，不适合娱乐
<zoombut> 没戏了。
<jiero> L-----D:  微软怎么看不透呢。。。现在的时代是垮掉的时代。
<jiero> 奥巴马 都知道。
<jiero> 所以我们要支持实干家~
<jiero> 支持Aron，支持神: D
<jiero> 支持主席~
<jiero> 支持 lainme~
<metbsd> 安卓有啥好用的短信软件
<L-----D> RuiZi, 你可以用xchat
<jiero> RuiZi:  别用，没意思的东西啊。。。
<zoombut>  X CHAT     1月试用
<zoombut>  用Y CHAT
<jiero> Xchat不比 Chatzilla好。还闹独立
<jiero> 呵呵
<L-----D> 有破解
<L-----D> metbsd, 你是说群发？
<jiero> Kandu http://mer-project.org/ 
<kk> ⇪ ti: Mer Project
<metbsd> 就是那个自动发飞信的那个短信软件
<metbsd> 只要发现有网络，就用网络发飞信
<L-----D> 飞信？
<L-----D> QML是啥
<metbsd> 对啊，飞信
<jiero> L-----D:  QT某种简单写的语言/
<jiero> L-----D:  Qt5的重点就是全面支持这个好像
<jiero> L-----D: 看qt5的演示
<L-----D> 我对qt不感兴趣
<jiero> l-
<jiero>  管你感兴趣不。用就行了
<oYveey> QT是什麼？
<L-----D> 这个mer主页就一个页面么
<jiero> oYveey:  Linux界面的两大主流之一
<oYveey> 噢
<oYveey> 我去Google一下下先。。
<L-----D> mer和tizen都意识到了html5的重要性 看来就ios没意识到了
<zoombut> 后天上班。。
<zoombut>   痛苦
<Kandu> jiero: thx
<jiero> L-----D:  是你没认识到。。。
<jiero> np
<RuiZi> Xchat 也不错哈哈
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 机器老了， unity3d实在跑不动，2D的还可以。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347424 刚刚成功升级 统计信息: 发表于 由 sdzzg — 2011-10-04 16:41 
<RuiZi> 晚上谁看发布会？
<RuiZi> 刚谁介绍我的 XCHAT 这个不错 很简洁 
<RuiZi> 谢谢啊
<L-----D> 这样我给mameo做的东西也没法移植了
<L-----D> RuiZi, 你破解了么
<RuiZi> 破解什么？
<L-----D> xchat for win
<RuiZi> 没破解。。
<RuiZi> 还要注册？
<RuiZi> 没提示呀。。
<L-----D> 恩 有时间限制
<RuiZi> 奥 
<RuiZi> 到期了在破
<RuiZi> 破解这个事情在国内只需要百度一下 
<L-----D> 在国内也还是google吧
<RuiZi> google 被墙了
<RuiZi> 总是被重定向
<zoombut> http://www.google.com.hk/#hl=zh-CN&newwindow=1&safe=strict&sa=X&ei=vsiKTqvRMvCdiAeL1LDuAw&ved=0CBgQBSgA&q=XCHAT2&spell=1&bav=cf.osb&fp=62ace9c546038083&biw=1270&bih=572   
<RuiZi> 现在百度是彻底的垄断地位
<kk> ⇪ ti: Google
<zoombut>  用着个吧
<zoombut>  也是X CHAT
<zoombut>    不过叫X CHAT 2
<RuiZi> x chat 2 ..
<zoombut>  永远 免费
<RuiZi> 一样的？
<zoombut> 一样的
<L-----D> 免费的我记得没有native build
<L-----D> 要不走gtk
<RuiZi> 谢谢
<L-----D> 要不走别的
<RuiZi> 奥 。。 
<RuiZi> 我不喜欢WIN上装 GTK 
<RuiZi> 要弄好多东西 感觉乱糟糟的
<zoombut> 。。  不是 GTK。
<forfun> http://exploit.sourceforge.net/portage.txt.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: portage 软件管理系统学习笔记
<metbsd> 安卓有啥要看点的时钟天气桌面widget
<metbsd> 安卓有啥好看点的时钟天气桌面widget
<xiong_> 有人吗？
<xiong_> ubuntu 10.10 输入ROOT密码后无法自动关闭对话框需要用ESC来关闭。
<xiong_> 不知道怎么解决
<richard_ma> 同志们好
<xiong_> 你好
<xiong_> ubuntu 10.10 输入ROOT密码后无法自动关闭对话框需要用ESC来关闭
<tenzu> 首长好
<richard_ma> 想录个vim短片，但是vim操作是用快捷键的，屏幕上没法显示出来
<tenzu> 后期加tag
<richard_ma> 有没有这样的软件，能把键盘按键显示在屏幕上
<richard_ma> 我看mac上好像有
<richard_ma> tenzu: 大神好，ubuntu中文论坛的大神啊
<gebjgd> richard_ma, 他是水神
<tenzu> richard_ma: 我什么时候变大神了?
<richard_ma> gebjgd: 头像很有特点啊
<gebjgd> richard_ma, 你也可以有特点
<xiong_> 有人知道我的问题吗？
<richard_ma> xiong_: 刚进来，没看到你的问题
<tenzu> xiong_: 哪儿输入的密码?
<xiong_> 无论是 安装 还是 清除  只要是输入ROOT密码的时候
<xiong_> 对话框都不会自动关闭
<xiong_> 需要用ESC来关闭
<tenzu> xiong_: gnome-terminal里还是别的什么地方?
<xiong_> 软件中心
<richard_ma> xiong_: 输入完密码窗口不关闭？
<xiong_> 嗯
<tenzu> xiong_: 截图看看
<jiero> 看到杨澜了。
<xiong_> 是的
<jiero> 将 ted talk。。是她的感受，我不是很认同。
<jiero> 也看出了，中国人演讲真的很不一样。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 一直对她不感冒
<jiero> 完全不容别人插入的，我才是正道的演讲方式。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 因为她说的漏洞太多,随便就能全部推翻
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • menu.lst列表是空的怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347432 我用sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst命令打开menu.lst，但是里面是空的什么内容都没有？请教是怎么回事呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 onxiey — 2011-10-04 17:23 
<xiong_> 怎么发图片
<richard_ma> aron的gtalk在，却没在聊天室。。。
<xiong_> 怎么发截图
<hulu123> http://imagebin.org
<tenzu> xiong_: 看/top
<tenzu> 这里的top果然是没人看的,还写了那么长...
<tenzu> richard_ma: 茸茸在接受悦姐的调教
<xiong_> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=169&t=347430&p=2499449#p2499449
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - ubuntu 10.10 输入ROOT密码后无法自动关闭对话框需要用ESC来关闭。
<xiong_> 我在论坛里发了
<tenzu> xiong_: 点授权不行么?
<richard_ma> xiong_: 看到了，机器人会同步过来的
<xiong_> 不行
<richard_ma> 对啊，点授权不就可以了，直接回车呢？
<xiong_> 只能点关闭
<xiong_> 或者ESC
<tenzu> 好神奇
<tenzu> xiong_: 重启一下试试
<xiong_> 回车不行
<xiong_> 重启过了
<richard_ma> xiong_: 那不就没有办法按软件了？
<xiong_> 可以安装软件
<richard_ma> sudo apt-get能用么？
<xiong_> 都是正常的
<xiong_> 只是无法关闭对话框
<xiong_> 要手动ESC
<tenzu> xiong_: 重装一下gksu
<xiong_> 在哪里重装GKSU
<richard_ma> 应该是gksu或者底层库的问题
<richard_ma> xiong_: sudo apt-get
<xiong_> 新离得？
<tenzu> xiong_: sudo apt-get install gksu
<richard_ma> xiong_: 可以-新立得可以
<xiong_> 我试试
<richard_ma> tenzu: dpkg-reconfigure是否等于重装？
<xiong_> 因为  我是  做 室内设计的  对命令行的 东西不懂 
<hulu123> richard_ma: 不是
<richard_ma> xiong_: 可以理解，现在图形做的还是有问题
<xiong_> 还是没有解决
<tenzu> richard_ma: 没用过,我都是直接干掉配置文件的
<xiong_> 重新安装过了
<xiong_> 要卸载了再重新安装吗？
<tenzu> xiong_: 你之前装的什么虚拟键盘?
<richard_ma> tenzu: 拜水神，您都是all in head的包管理啊？
<xiong_> 我看看 
<xiong_> gok
<tenzu> richard_ma: 我用的arch,全交给yaourt,要不然脑子不够用
<jiero> 。。。网络总是掉下去。。。
<jiero> TP-Link的这个Linux驱动不好吧。。
<xiong_> GOK
<richard_ma> tenzu: arch自带的不是pacman么？
<richard_ma> jiero: TP的网卡？
<tenzu> xiong_: sudo apt-get remove gok, 然后手动删掉~/里的配置文件,.gok之类的
<tenzu> richard_ma: yaourt可以装aur里的东西,方便
<tenzu> richard_ma: 苦逼码盲不会手动编译,所以没了yaourt会死
<richard_ma> tenzu: 你测试么？aur里的包太新了
<xiong_> 删掉了 在命令行输入 ROOT 密码一点问题没有
<tenzu> richard_ma: ibus-sunpinyin什么的,没进源,所以...
<xiong_> 就是那个图形的对话框有问题
<xiong_> 你们以前遇到过吗？
<tenzu> xiong_: terminal里肯定没问题
<tenzu> xiong_: 头一次遇到
<xiong_> 我安装好几个版本都遇到过
<tenzu> 神奇
<xiong_> 我装 10.04 也遇到过  11.04 也是  10.10 也是
<xiong_> 不过现在一直用10.10 因为这个上面 基本没什么问题了  
<xiong_> 现在唯一的遗憾就是 我的WACOME 660 不支持
<hulu123> xiong_: 你用 ubuntu ?
<xiong_> 嗯
<hulu123> xiong_: 我推荐你用 windows
<hulu123> xiong_: 式在虚拟机里用 windows
<hulu123> s/式/是/
<hulu123> 你的手写板是 usb?
<xiong_> 嗯
<hulu123> 我推荐你装个虚拟机用 windows
<xiong_> 论坛里有人说在10.04和10.10上运行起了
<xiong_> wacome的板子
<xiong_> 但是他教我的方法 我用不期
<xiong_> èµ·
<hulu123> 听我的，装虚拟机吧
<hulu123> 费太多功夫在驱动上不值得
<xiong_> 嗯
<xiong_> 虚拟机  用精简版的XP吗
<gebjgd> xiong_, 我老婆的手写板支持的刚刚的
<hulu123> 安装 windows 就看你自己的需求了
<xiong_> 嗯  就是啊
<xiong_> 好多人都支持上了
<xiong_> 说说你老婆怎么弄的
<gebjgd> xiong_, 直接插上就用了
<xiong_> 我吐血。。。
<xiong_> 为什么我的不行
<xiong_> 她是什么型号呢？
<gebjgd> xiong_, Bus 007 Device 003: ID 056a:0060 Wacom Co., Ltd Volito
<gebjgd> xiong_, 我正插着玩呢
<gebjgd> xiong_, archlinux
<xiong_> 哦  
<zoombut> ..
<xiong_> 不管了  
<RuiZi> 插着玩容易怀小孩
<zoombut> ,,
<gebjgd> RuiZi, 不怕。政府养着
<richard_ma> 完了，这也开始重口味了，刚跟一帮基友聊完套套的问题。。。。
<RuiZi> 做饭去 你们重口味吧
<zoombut> ..
<RuiZi> 晚点聊
<zoombut>  刚才还有人问 鸡腿怎么吃好
<RuiZi> 用舌头
<dumb1224> 呃......是不是topic换了? 还是进错channel了?
<gebjgd> RuiZi, 错。要手口并用
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 我发现就是别人随意用次网络我也要掉。
<oYveey> 很靜e..
<hulu123> 谁用 linux mint
<oYveey> 我。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。用過
<hulu123> oYveey: 现在还用么？
<slacker_HD> Hello, everybody
<oYveey> 沒用了，只是當時無聊刻了個盤，又不想浪費
<oYveey> Ohai，slaker
<oYveey> hulu123: 有問題么？
<hulu123> 我最近感觉 linuxmint 比 ubuntu 流行
<hulu123> 可是发现这里用户很少
<hulu123> linux mint 快要到下一个 lts 了
<oYveey> Oh i see..
<phoenixlzx_> 大家在archlinuxCN可以发png附件吗
<oYveey> 有時間我試試雙系統吧，折騰一下也好
<hulu123> linuxmint 就是 ubuntu based
<hulu123> 没必要双系统
<oYveey> oh。。。。。。。。ok。。。。。
<gebjgd> hulu123, 没用，不如上arch
<oYveey> 我覺得linuxmint的界面挺好看的，：P
<hulu123> gebjgd: arch安装太成问题
<hulu123> oYveey: 用 ubuntu 就不如用 linuxmint
<oYveey> 我刻了一個arch ftp的盤。。。就是裝不了
<oYveey> hulu123: 我不想再換拉，lol
<oYveey> 再說ubuntu好像也和linuxmint差不多
<hulu123> oYveey: 你用 ubuntu 多少
<oYveey> 10.04 LST
<oYveey> LTS*
<hulu123> oYveey: linuxmint 也有 lts
<hulu123> 我用的就是
<oYveey> 是么？？
<hulu123> ...
<forfun> 发现gentoo用户还是挺多的，^_^
<oYveey> 是多少的？？？？？？？？？
<hulu123> linuxmint 9
<hulu123> 下一个 lts 是 13
<hulu123> 两年才换一次
<oYveey> 我刻了個linuxmint 11 的DVD版。。wuliaomeishigan
<hulu123> 非常方便
<oYveey> 那我等下個LTS好了
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: hi
<hulu123> oYveey: ...
<jarodlau> flash 11正是版发布了..
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay: 你们tsu有规定用Visual Studio的?
<oYveey> hulu123: =。=
<oYveey> tsu是什麼？？
<oYveey> Ｏ．ｏ
<oYveey> 我覺得ｉｂｕｓ打字好慢啊
<oYveey> jarodlau: ｗｂ
<xiong_> ?
<xiong_> ?
<oYveey> hi xiong_ you're everywhere
<oYveey> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=fvwp&v=ROpRBs5JvBA
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - To Freeze a Hard Drive
<oYveey> CyrusYzGTt: 你那ssh怎麼樣了？
 * hulu123 建议大家都用 linuxmint
<hulu123> 为什么 ubuntu 用户不转到 linuxmint 上去呢？
<gebjgd> hulu123, 因为arch更好
<CyrusYzGTt> oYveey§ ???你想給我 ssh用麼？？
<namoamitabuddha> hulu123: 为什么用
<oYveey> CyrusYzGTt: not :)
<CyrusYzGTt> oYveey§ 不理你
<oYveey> CyrusYzGTt: lol
<hulu123> namoamitabuddha: 同样的软件，不一样的主题
<hulu123> namoamitabuddha: 更好的平衡软件数量与体积
<oYveey> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎麼去youtube的？
<widon> Image Name:   Linux-2.6.30.4-g1f981cc-dirty  1f981cc-dirty  是什么意思啊
<CyrusYzGTt> oYveey§ 。。看不到視頻。。看評論，看簡介，，
<oYveey> 哈哈哈rpwt
<oYveey> 你找不到ssh帳號么？
<xiong_> SSH 怎么用啊
<oYveey> 不太清楚
<hulu123> 国内的 deepin 更好
<oYveey> deepin。。？？
<xiong_> 怎么翻墙啊
<hulu123> 我准备下一个版本换 deepin
<xiong_> 我都用ubuntu 1年了 还不会翻墙
<hulu123> http://www.linuxdeepin.com/
<kk> ⇪ ti: Linux Deepin - 首页
<xiong_> deepin  我用过 还行
<xiong_> 不过我不喜欢wine的东西
<xiong_> 不好用
<oYveey> deepin我都沒聽過列
<xiong_> 深度制作的
<oYveey> 界面好看么？
<xiong_> 一般
<xiong_> 用的G2.3
<oYveey> 它和ubuntu哪個好看？
<xiong_> 我觉得ubuntu 好看
<xiong_> 我喜欢ubuntu
<xiong_> 我想学翻墙
<oYveey> 那我不去試deepin了，呵呵
<maya1> adam8157: 当叔~
<oYveey> xiong_: Google應該有吧
<adam8157> maya1: 叔回北京了
<maya1> 说知道俺大叔去哪了。。。
<adam8157> ...
<maya1> adam8157: 前几天在石岛丫
<maya1> 谁- -
 * oYveey looks at maya1 & adam8157, lol
<adam8157> maya1: 嗯
<maya1> 就是那个有孩子了的大叔- -
<maya1> oYveey: 囧
<oYveey> lol
<xiong_> 主要我电脑白痴
<adam8157> maya1: 回来加班 T_T
<xiong_> 看不懂GOOGLE里说的
<maya1> adam8157: 同情乃~
<xiong_> 照着做 有 弄不好
<maya1> xiong_: 那就倒行逆施- -
<xiong_> 我就只会用代理  但是现在代理基本上封了
<xiong_> 我知道的
<oYveey> xiong_: 折騰一下就好了
<xiong_> 我岂知折腾一下
<xiong_> 我都折腾 几年了
<maya1> lol
<maya1> 乃真执着～
<oYveey> lmao
<oYveey> 再折騰一會吧
 * oYveey pats xiong_ 
<hulu123> oYveey: 如果你喜欢 linuxmint 那就试试 deepin
<xiong_> 最开始安装 ubuntu 都折腾了 几个月 才 装熟
<oYveey> 他們說界面沒有ubuntu好看也
<oYveey> lol xiong_ 
<zokr7et> xiong_: 装熟？
<xiong_> fedroa 用不用装显卡驱动啊
<zokr7et> xiong_: 天天练习安装ubuntu ?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://zee-nix.blogspot.com/2011/10/if-you-happen-to-be-in-helsinki.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: Coder's Log: Helsinki GNOME 3.2 release party
<oYveey> zokr7et: 沒那麼誇吧
<maya1> adam8157: 乃在加班丫
<zokr7et> xiong_: 我用的Fedora 15（Gnome 3） 啥驱动都没管
<oYveey> 好吧，我要去做作業了
<xiong_> 我 去年年底  2天装一次系统
<jiero> im back
<zokr7et> xiong_: 何必呢？
<xiong_> 连着2个月
<oYveey{A}> wb, jiero 
<xiong_> fedora不用驱动吗？
<jiero> oYveey{A}:  :D
<oYveey{A}> huh?
<xiong_> 我就想把我的硬件都驱动上
<zokr7et> xiong_: 你什么硬件？ubuntu不带你的驱动？
<xiong_> 因为我电脑上东西多
<namoamitabuddha> 因为他有特异硬件吧
<xiong_> 指纹  数位版   
<jiero> oYveey{A}: smiling is good :D
<oYveey{A}> jiero: lol, that's grinning
<oYveey{A}> jiero: smiling is something like this
<oYveey{A}> :)
<zokr7et> xiong_: 我没指纹识别，但是 fedora登陆界面有个指纹识别输入区
<oYveey{A}> that
<xiong_> fedora 支持我的指纹
<jiero> oYveey{A}:  ok, you win. :S
<xiong_> ubuntu 后来我用了第三方源才支持的
<oYveey{A}> jiero: as always ;)
<zokr7et> xiong_: 你现在用什么？
<xiong_> 找了很久的  google
<yunfan> jiero: 我找到 unitname了 在他们代码里一个 c#代码里有
<xiong_> ubuntu
<xiong_> 10.10  用了 半年了
<zokr7et> xiong_: 11.10都快出来了
<xiong_> 嗯
<xiong_> 我准备在我另外一台电脑上装11.10
<zokr7et> xiong_: 不喜欢unity
<xiong_> 我觉得还可以
<jiero> yunfan: 因为因为这个游戏的主导人员/开发客户端和服务端的那个家伙只熟悉 C#一种语言
<xiong_> 我试了下测试版的
<yunfan> jiero: 真挫
<zokr7et> xiong_: gnome3 习惯了还好
<jiero> yunfan:  人家可以一边编程一边玩。。。
<xiong_> ubuntu 不是有开发者网站了吗 你们有没有去做的 应用的亚
<jiero> yunfan: 因此经常被踢
<xiong_> 我觉得要是应用好的话   一个月 消费个 20左右 我觉得还是可以的 
<jiero> xiong_: Ubuntu是做集成的，做应用随意你去哪里
<jiero> xiong_: 。。。
<xiong_> 我用迅雷会员也是10元一个月
<jiero> xiong_: 。。。
<zokr7et> 。。
<zokr7et> xiong_: ubuntu 只是一个Linux核心的 软件集成包
<L-----D> ...
<xiong_> 其实现在ubuntu 上的东西 基本满足我了
<xiong_> 除了 CAD 
<jiero> xiong_:  收钱的东西最讨厌了。
<hulu123> xiong_: 还是用 deepin 吧
<jiero> xiong_: 推荐给别人还要考虑
 * oYveey{A} highfives jiero 
<zokr7et> xiong_: ubuntu玩熟了就去玩 LFS吧
<xiong_> 我不反对收钱的
<oYveey{A}> lol
 * jiero hug oYveey{A}:
 * hulu123 不建议玩 lfs
<oYveey{A}> LFS是什麼？
<zokr7et> jiero: 服务收费还可以
<xiong_> 只要真的能改善我的使用体验
<oYveey{A}> jiero: Grammar mistake huh? lol, hugs*
<zokr7et> oYveey{A}: google LFS 第一条 
<xiong_> 比如 用苹果的 我还是坚持不越狱的
<zokr7et> xiong_: 。。。
<xiong_> 东西也不贵
<hulu123> 苹果东西很贵
<yunfan> jiero: 可以修改他的界面 弄个 lua控制台么？支持vi 多行编辑什么的 写完就执行那种
<jiero> oYveey{A}: yeah, my English isn't good as yours.
<oYveey{A}> zokr7et: 噢。。。。。。。我還是聽不懂你再說什麼
<zokr7et> xiong_: 比如 新电脑我一定要换系统，比如新手机我一定要刷机
<oYveey{A}> jiero: fair enough, lol
<xiong_> 我不会
<oYveey{A}> jiero: nah, just kidding
<zokr7et> oYveey{A}: LFS ，一本从源代码编译构建整个Linux系统的教材
<xiong_> 我都用的原来装的什么就什么  如果是没有系统的 我就装ubuntu
<jiero> oYveey{A}:  Im not kidding, Im not confident.
<oYveey{A}> zokr7et: ohhhhh
<zokr7et> xiong_: 我不同，我用软件第一步看options 第二步看help
<zokr7et> xiong_: 不能自定义的东西我不喜欢
<xiong_> 现在 我有 一台vista的笔记本  一台win7的  一台 ubuntu  一台mac
<oYveey{A}> jiero: Confident is self-gave <----- I just made up that word, lol, hopefully it's not hard to read
<oYveey{A}> xiong_: 送我一台吧
<zokr7et> xiong_: 。。。你几只手？
<oYveey{A}> lol
<xiong_> 不行
<oYveey{A}> Awwwwww：（
<xiong_> 我都是同时 一起用的
<oYveey{A}> 噢， lol
<xiong_> win的两台 负责 画图
<xiong_> ubuntu  上网 用
<xiong_> mac  出去见客户用
<zokr7et> xiong_: mac装13用。。
<oYveey{A}> zokr7et: highfive
<RuiZi> 我一台主机俩屏幕 一个UBUNTU 一个 WIN7
 * hulu123 有linuxmint 5台
<xiong_> 先走了
 * oYveey{A} looks at hulu123 送我一台吧， 
<oYveey{A}> lol
<hulu123> hehe
<zokr7et> 俺就一台
<RuiZi> 彻底不用WIN的是高手 
<RuiZi> 佩服佩服
<oYveey{A}> 我也只有一台，還不是手提的。。。。
<hulu123> 我在虚拟机里用 windows
<zokr7et> 我也没windows 了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只有一臺筆電
<oYveey{A}> 我沒有windows
<RuiZi> 其实学LINUX挺NB的 比如你用WINDOWS用多熟也不好找工作 你要是用LINUX用熟悉点工资就挺高的
<oYveey{A}> CyrusYzGTt: watz dat?
<jiero> RuiZi: 。。。
<zokr7et> win 的 cmd 太懒， powershell 基本没人用
<zokr7et> 太烂
<RuiZi> 其实就是装点软件嘛 维护下系统嘛 搞搞开发嘛 
<oYveey{A}> lol,還是金錢是王道
<RuiZi> 同样的工作内容 LINUX的工资就高的多
<RuiZi> 对不
<jiero> RuiZi: 怎么可能。。。
<zokr7et> sure , LFS 需要的源码包基本下载完了
<RuiZi> 大家都用VPS干什么 我看看谁有创意 
<jiero> oYveey{A}: 世間都愛玩。
<zokr7et> RuiZi: VPS ? 半年前我注册 DotCloud 昨天才用 
<oYveey{A}> jiero: 有道理，有道理
<RuiZi> 苍井空姐姐发了一条新浪微博。。。“因为日本不是假期 所以我没有休息 好羡慕你们啊(*´д`*) ”于是。。有人评论了。。“要是没有你们日本，我们也没这个假期啊!”。。。亮了。。
<oYveey{A}> wow, lol
<L-----D> lol
<L-----D> 不过这些都是助理发的吧
<zokr7et> :-S
<jiero> oYveey{A}: 。。。
<jiero> soz。
<CyrusYzGTt> lol
<oYveey{A}> jiero: what now? lol
<jiero> I don't meant to send to u.
<zokr7et> RuiZi:  空姐的twitter ID 是什么
<namoamitabuddha> 没有windows很麻烦
<oYveey{A}> jiero: but you sent to me anyway, lol, you've gotta say something anyway
<RuiZi> 不知道哈哈
<oYveey{A}> namoamitabuddha: 習慣就好
<jiero> oYveey{A}:  why you chat in English ? Are you American~ :S
<oYveey{A}> homework time
<oYveey{A}> gotta run
<jiero> o..Y..O
<jiero> OYO
<jiero> ...為什麼美國人來這裡玩啊。。。
<jiero> 很奇怪呢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> /
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你解释一下
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 因爲所以科學道理
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 所以你脱口放8888
<RuiZi> 吃饭去喽
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ??? 
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt 不要看我，我是坏人
<gebjgd> jiero, 是假洋鬼子
<jiero> gebjgd: 不过确实是美国的奇怪玩意儿
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好，我決定不將 船票 給你，反正我是內定的
<jiero> gebjgd: 那家伙对英语的简写和习惯比我好多了
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 上宇宙去见太阳吗。。。加油。未来是你的了。
<CyrusYzGTt> wtf
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 靠
<gebjgd> jiero, 你老在华人堆里待着，你英语能好的了？
<jiero> gebjgd:  因为我聊英语也不一定是和英语第一语言的家伙聊。。。
<jiero> gebjgd:  网上。
<jiero> gebjgd: 另外，我讨厌聊天。不论中文还是英文。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 确实。好不了。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,那你，還整天跟我說話，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  欺负你
<zokr7et> #ppmm 还在？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 靠。╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<maya1> 。。。。。
<maya1> 发生神马了~
<CyrusYzGTt> https://twitter.com/aoi_sola  空老師的微博
<CyrusYzGTt> www.youtube.com/watch?v=riEU5OVWc1Q&feature=relmfu
<RuiZi> 我英语很简练
<RuiZi> 我说话一般都蹦单词
<RuiZi> 因为不会语法 不会造句
<jiero> gebjgd: 德语网聊也是简写么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 笨豬
<jiero> RuiZi: 关键人家是习惯性的语音拼新词组。。。
<jiero> RuiZi: 好吧。。。中文我也不会。。。网络用语
<CyrusYzGTt> http://twitter.com/aoi_sora_aoi
<kk> ⇪ ti: 蒼井そら (@aoi_sora_aoi) on Twitter
<jiero> RuiZi: ty=Thanks You. 这样的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..原來 kk 不能識別 https的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  KK不会主动去加密链接耍？
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么简写？
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jiero> gebjgd:  gotta to do homework 这样的
<jiero> gebjgd:  gotta 我根本不会用。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, wanna gotta gonna
<gebjgd> jiero, 你会被国内的小朋友耻笑的
<jiero> gebjgd:  ... 我知道。
<gebjgd> jiero, 我高中的时候就会永乐
<gebjgd> jiero, 我高中的时候就会用了
<jiero> gebjgd: 我不会。
<gebjgd> jiero, gotta 后面不加to
<gebjgd> jiero, 我怀疑你是去澳大利亚省留学去了
<jiero> gebjgd: 好像是美音。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 随意你了。。。
<tenzu> gotta doing?
<gebjgd> tenzu, do
<tenzu> gonna doing?
<gebjgd> tenzu, do
<tenzu> 这两个次我一直不敢用,应为不确定是do还是doing
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你接着猜wanna
<jiero> gebjgd ...
<tenzu> gebjgd: wanna = want to,我记得是这样,所以后面是do
<CyrusYzGTt> wanna = 玩那 
<tenzu> gonna我怎么记得等于going to呢,混乱了
<jiero> tenzu:  大概就是 going to
<gebjgd> tenzu, gonna就是going to
<CyrusYzGTt> 歌哦你那 gonna
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你都有to了还加ing？
<tenzu> jiero: gebjgd 好吧,那看来一定是gonna do了
<tenzu> gebjgd: going to一定是do嘛,gonna记不清
<jiero> gebjgd:  我语法得分 为0。
<jiero> gebjgd:  以前上语言课程语法得分 P。
<tenzu> NTU的法国老太太说我语法基础不错
<CyrusYzGTt> sb is xuan yao 
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 那么你一定是xuan yao了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ？？
<jiero> tenzu: 你是高才生额。我是落魄分子。
<tenzu> LOL
<tenzu> jiero: 你是学过忘光了吧
<jiero> tenzu:  学的时候就忘光了。
<jiero> tenzu: 从小都是留校查看背诵不过。
<tenzu> jiero: 那我比你强点儿
 * jiero 知道不曾有一人比自己记忆力更差。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 歡迎 gmlive的監控人 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6JweO0mpPw 有什麼用？？
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - sugru Hacking Putty from ThinkGeek
<CyrusYzGTt> http://6park.com
<kk> ⇪ ti: 留园网:海外华人的网络家园-海外中文第一站-6park.com
<moriramar> MaskRay, 對了，你有Gtalk嗎？
<touparx> !ddw
<oink_oLYFp> DDW: touparx 发起游戏 (1/4), 需要凑够 4 个人, 大家快快输入 !DDW 呀  332662796
<sikao_lfs1> !ddw
<oink_oLYFp> DDW: sikao_lfs1 加入游戏 (2/4)  332681562
<touparx> 木人啊
<oink_oLYFp> DDW: 游戏已经结束, 原因 玩游戏的人发呆了 240 秒  332921421
<hulu123> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTQyODc2MTY0.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: 新笑林 2010 - 第20100101期 - 新笑林 100101 - 2010 - 综艺 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<ray_> moriramar: 有的
<moriramar> ray_, MaskRay ？
 * kenifanying 要给不在一个城市的使用win的小白传送将近1G的大文件，大家会怎么做？
<pun0und> kenifanying: 试试qq文件中转吧，1G应该是可以。
<moriramar> hulu123, 那個山寨節目呀？他也搞點新創意……
<kenifanying> pun0und, 除了那个呢？
<kenifanying> pun0und, 不喜欢qq耶
<hulu123> moriramar: 还好了
<pun0und> kenifanying: 找个ftp上传了，让对方去下。
<hulu123> kenifanying: 自己搭个 ftp
<sikao_lfs1> 我没玩过，但是我觉得好像变态种子的方式比较好！声明从没玩过。
<pun0und> kenifanying: 恩，就是这个意思。
<sikao_lfs1> 如果对方是公网ip那是最简单的。你直接传到他那
<kenifanying> hulu123, 要是对方给要给我传怎么办？
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 如何做到？
<sikao_lfs1> 双方谁是公网ip地址
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 都是
<hulu123> 你也可以搭个 ftp
<sikao_lfs1> kenifanying: 那你搭个ftp。有简单的绿色版本的win的ftp
<jiero> hulu123:  FTP比Http快吗？
 * kenifanying 看来去弄个vsftpd比较靠谱些
<hulu123> jiero: 你什么网络
<jiero> hulu123:  不知道。。。
<sikao_lfs1> kenifanying: 随便，vsftpd或者你扔到apache2服务器里，给他链接，让他直接下载。
 * kenifanying 现在win下的人都习惯什么都用qq传
 * kenifanying 搞得我很不方便
<jiero> kenifanying: 你搞个方便的办法啊。
<MaskRay2> 现在win下的人都习惯什么时候都用闪盘传
<jiero> kenifanying: 做个在线程序，方便大家
<zokr7et> 1G大小？  常见东西吗？
<kenifanying> jiero, 偶菜鸟一个
<kenifanying> zokr7et, 出去玩录的视频
<zokr7et> kenifanying: 俄 ， 私有的 搭个FTP 吧
<kenifanying> MaskRay, 我身边的人只会qq……
<zokr7et> kenifanying: QQ 传到明年去？
<kenifanying> zokr7et, qq 也有200KB/s
<sikao_lfs1> kenifanying: 你说说你的linux里面有什么吧？vsftpd还是apache2?
 * jiero 知道很多看懂中文的但是不敢下手的
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 目前自己有apache2
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 弄个vsftpd也不是很难
<zokr7et> kenifanying: QQ突然断线 你就哭去吧
<kenifanying> zokr7et, 这倒是真的
<zokr7et> 大文件 P2P 才是王道 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%A3%81%E5%8A%9B%E9%93%BE%E6%8E%A5
<kk> ⇪ ti: 磁力链接 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<sikao_lfs1> kenifanying: 简单，你把文件改成全部都可读，然后扔到apache2的目录里。然后给一个   http://你的ip/  然后让他去下载吧。
<kenifanying> zokr7et, 现在学校里面都习惯用qq传
<MaskRay2> rsync 
<kenifanying> zokr7et, 很多连windows共享都不会用
<tenzu> 扣扣也可以断点续传...
<ilovezoe> python http server
<zokr7et> kenifanying:  07年 我寝室同学down了个 office2007 ISO  隔壁屋里的非得我们QQ发过去 
<sikao_lfs1> kenifanying: 目前是 /var/www
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, thanks
<zokr7et> 说真的 随便搭个HTTP 或者FTP 服务器 让他迅雷拖 都比QQ 掉线靠得住
<kenifanying> zokr7et, 同感，我这一样，然后我说我机子没q, 他们很惊讶的望着我，最后用u盘搞定
<sikao_lfs1> kenifanying: 把文件弄到 /var/www目录里.先加个 chmod  +r        给权限
 * jiero 知道网络传输，反而qq快。。。
 * jiero 知道公司侵占网络资源的能力
<gebjgd> dropbox路过
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 介绍下
<zokr7et> gebjgd: dropbox Linux Client还能用吗？
<jiero> gebjgd 黑掉几个肉鸡，然后联合发送。。。
<jiero> zokr7et: 可以。
<zokr7et> jiero: 传到 肉鸡 也要时间
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 天天用，年年用，随时用
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 我的fedora 貌似用不了 dropbox
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 为什么不能？
<jiero> gebjgd:  你用来做什么？
<zokr7et> gebjgd: dropbox.reps 我该成https 都没法 yum 下载
<jiero> gebjgd: 分照片录像？
<gebjgd> jiero, 存自己的文件
<L-----D> zokr7et, 你要翻墙装 装好了就可以了
<gebjgd> jiero, 分享照片
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦。
 * kenifanying gfw强大， www.dropbox.com 404了
<gebjgd> zokr7et, arch表示毫无压力
<jiero> kenifanying	https://dropbox.com
<zokr7et> gebjgd: arc也是 rpm 吧？
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 也是 yum 管理吗?
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 显然不是
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 别用fedora了。试试arch吧
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 我在按照LFS编译系统
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 破机器从来不编译
<zokr7et> gebjgd: :-O
<kenifanying> zokr7et, p2p该怎么发呢？ 弄成ed2k的？
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 2004年笔记本路过
<sikao_lfs1> kenifanying: 2001:250:1003:f012:225:64ff:fe5e:2076   ？？？ipv6啊？对方也是ipv6?双方千万别通过什么nat中转过啊。
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 有v4地址
<kenifanying> sikao_lfs, 我上irc用v6的
<zokr7et> kenifanying: 你那种私有文件 P2P没意义
<kenifanying> zokr7et, ……
<kenifanying> zokr7et, 我刚也再想……
<jiero> gebjgd: XMPP的发送实验过吗？
<gebjgd> jiero, 慢
<L-----D> 我有ftp 你是av我帮你转
<jiero> gebjgd: 不算慢啊，我传的时候 100KB/s 是达到了
<zokr7et> kenifanying: ?
<gebjgd> jiero, 我和松鼠对传满的要死
<gebjgd> jiero, 我和松鼠对传慢的要死
<kenifanying> zokr7et, 你说p2p的时候我以为是那种直接不经过服务器传的
<jiero> gebjgd: 我这里 skype  传不到 1k /s 那是真的慢。。。
<zokr7et> kenifanying: 搭个HTTP或者FTP 给对方地址 让他随便下
<kenifanying> zokr7et, 正在弄
<zokr7et> kenifanying: 话说我的机器上只有 tomcat :-(
 * jiero 被 GNOME3 PPA 整垮了。。。算了。。。不指望了。。。还是不稳定的用GNOME2了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 笨 。。你們難道就想到 qq p2p麼
<jiero> gebjgd:  什么桌面不需要设置还很稳定很快捷
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們忘記了，神的教誨了，， oh.my eexp
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  什么？直连？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ opera
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  opera吗。算了吧。对方是菜鸟
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 對方不需要 opera
<RuiZi> 谁玩安卓的?
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 是吗。我不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 那就不說了
<jiero> RuiZi: 玩那类手机的没在
<kenifanying> RuiZi, 有问题直接问
<RuiZi> 没啥问题哈
<RuiZi> 我就想给小米做个别的ROM
<RuiZi> 支持双系统 不刷浪费啊
<jiero> RuiZi: 我的手机支持无限系统。我也不刷。。。
 * kenifanying  有件事不解，用firefox上https://plus.google.com 直接404, 用chromium上一点问题没有，gfw怎么搞的？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKAQflNhoZ0 這個結合和geek社會工程學 
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Max is hacking Microsoft! subtitled
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  http://www.ted.com/talks/yang_lan.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: Yang Lan: The generation that's remaking China | Video on TED.com
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 会不幸，你是其中之一吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈，這個是不需要代理的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ???会不幸，你是其中之一吗???
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  我觉得她说的不是很靠谱。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 听着觉得陈词老调的，没有吸引力
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..吾木有看ted的，因爲不需要翻牆
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  因为中国人听不懂么。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，，木有中文字幕
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  恩。只有不懂的才是社会基础的意思么。。
<JGJGJGJGJ> adam8157: hi
 * CyrusYzGTt 號外 fx7 tb7 又升級了，fedora
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: .
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: ？
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 如果一个QQ同时接收到500个好友的信息，会怎么样？
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 崩溃
<CyrusYzGTt> JGJGJGJGJ§ 根據機器的配置，可能會出現卡死，或者 路由宕機
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 是QQ崩溃还是system?
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 同时接到，说明已经通过路由了
<RuiZi> The generation that's remaking China  这句话什么意思？
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 这就要看系统资源了，至少是QQ崩溃/卡死
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯，那就 會導致 綫程 ht
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 是的，所以至少QQ是会卡死OT的，如果系统和硬件资源不够的话就直接系统宕机了
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 自己开两个QQ会在自己的机器上开两个端口，是否能打开自己系统空闲的所有端口去连接对方的一个端口，
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助啊：UBUNTU 10.04 安装TOMCAT且启动成功，为什么浏览器一直打不开LOCALHOST：8080啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347455 如题，终端里命令是这样输的： lovevivi@ubuntu:~$ sudo su [sudo] password for lovevivi: root@ubuntu:/home/lovevivi# /usr/lib/java/apache-tomcat-7.0.22/bin/startup.sh Using CATALINA_BASE: /usr/lib/java/apache-tomcat-7.0.22 Using CAT ...
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 两个扣扣之间理论上是可以的
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 你想干吗？
<ilovezoe> if u r bot, then i'm bot killer.
<ilovezoe> a
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 验证windows有多么的脆弱？
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 能否打开自己系统所有空闲的端口想对方同一端口发送大量连接请求？
<jarodlau> 做个服务器,web的,选择centos还是 freebsd?
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 可以啊～～～如果对方的端口没有开放监听，那你的机器就会宕机
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 为什么会当机？
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 首先你能不能告诉我你究竟想干什么？
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 废话.....你的机器这样大量的连接请求相当于有人对你进行DOS了
<zokr7et> kk: tomcat ?
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 想知道阻塞式攻击是怎么回事
<kk> zokr7et, 什么是您最喜爱的电影？  ㍬ 
<zokr7et> kk: :-|
<kk> zokr7et, 休息一下...  ㍬ 
<RuiZi> 1080p 毛片
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 好吧，你知道TCP协议么？
<JGJGJGJGJ> CyrusYzGTt: A机向b机发送大量连接请求，而b机拒绝，A机会当机吗？
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 三次握手？
<CyrusYzGTt> JGJGJGJGJ§ 。。會吧
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 继续，你有MSN么？
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 没
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 明显会啊，这不是等于A机被进行DOS攻击一个道理么
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 嗯 boinc
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: icm ping是哪一层的协议，为什么它没port?
<JGJGJGJGJ> CyrusYzGTt: boinc是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> JGJGJGJGJ§ ddos 的正規化，，合法外衣 boinc
<Athrun> 你说的那种攻击，智能点的路由器，或着电脑上装个强一点的防火墙都可以防住
<JGJGJGJGJ> CyrusYzGTt: 分步式拒绝服务攻击？
<oYeVoVeYo> 我回來啦
<CyrusYzGTt> JGJGJGJGJ§ 嗯嗯，，可以這麼說，
<eatapple> oYeVoVeYo: 恭喜
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: ping不是协议，只是一个工具
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: ping 只是单纯的发送一个数据icmp数据包，是网络层的协议，所以没有端口的概念
<Athrun> ping是用的icmp协议的
<Athrun> 防火墙写个ACL就OK了
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 它不是osi七层模型中的某一层吗？
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 分布式拒绝服务攻击（DDOS）只是DOS的一个衍生
<jiero> 奇怪的。
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 传输层以上才有端口的概念......
<jiero> 每个人都做最好的东西就行了。我明白了。
<jiero> gebjgd:  明白了。我要继续做 Template
<JGJGJGJGJ> jiero: 伟大的印刷工
 * jiero 抱一下gebjgd
<jiero> JGJGJGJGJ:  你。。。
<ilovezoe> ....
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: ICMP数据报只是IP数据报的一个特殊类型.
<jiero> 是哪个。。。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 他就是原来那个JAKALALALA的
<jiero> lol
<jiero> AsuraLe: 哦。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 你又抽什么疯了？
<JGJGJGJGJ> jiero: 我是arcl
<jiero> AsuraLe:  ？
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 你怎么知道的？
<jiero> AsuraLe:  ？怎么了
<jiero> JGJGJGJGJ: 大概因为你语无伦次
<AsuraLe> jiero: 突然就看你在兴奋的咆哮加手舞足蹈
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 分析出来的～
<jiero> AsuraLe:  哦。我就是那样的人啊。热脑袋。
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 你有本事把我其他的马甲也找出来
<jiero> AsuraLe: 瞬间就能全身流汗的类型 :D
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 。。。。。我没那么无聊。。。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 好吧，你做什么的template？
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 阻塞式攻击到底是怎么回事？
<jiero> AsuraLe:  Inkscape Scribus 
<jiero> AsuraLe:  还有我想到的东西
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 阻塞式攻击，就是拒绝服务攻击
<AsuraLe> jiero: 哦，据说scribus对中文的支持不好？你有什么想法呢？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 我早知道了。
<JGJGJGJGJ> CyrusYzGTt: 如果发送的不是连接请求，而是无意义大量数据包，会怎么样？
<AsuraLe> jiero: 目前你又什么解决方法么？
<jiero> AsuraLe:  没有东亚人去搞，根本无解决方法
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 一样的效果
<cfy> 哎,打dota
<CyrusYzGTt> JGJGJGJGJ§ 咔咔，，就是 拒絕
<jiero> AsuraLe: 不过我不用东亚语言，所以也没关系
<AsuraLe> jiero: 那你快点把他解决以下吧？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 我不会编程。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 哦，好吧
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 一台机器如果接收到的数据量超过他能处理的能力，会怎么样？
<zokr7et> 拒绝服务
<zokr7et> DDos就是这么来的
<JGJGJGJGJ> jiero: 爱说谎的jiero，会掉牙齿的呦
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 简单点说，你一个小时能看完一份报纸，现在一个小时有10份报纸，而且不停的送来，你会怎么样？
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 不看了
<jiero> JGJGJGJGJ:  我没牙齿了。
<jiero> JGJGJGJGJ: 所以就不掉了
<zokr7et> jiero: 达到无齿的境界了？
<jiero> zokr7et: 我不是好人
<jiero> zokr7et:  自然无耻
<JGJGJGJGJ> jiero: 大姐，i 服了you
<zokr7et> jiero: me2
<AsuraLe> jiero: 大家都知道你不是好人，你就不用强调了
<jiero> AsuraLe: 你也去吧。
<jiero> 这里全聊天了。我走了
<GNUdog> zokr7et: 『不看了』是防御的手法之一 －－－ 空路由
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我去干嘛？
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 但我怎么能作那个发报纸的人，而不是那个收报纸的人呢？
<zokr7et> JGJGJGJGJ: 搞一大堆机器
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 知道sniper不？
<JGJGJGJGJ> zokr7et: 我能让一台机器代替多台吗？
<zokr7et> 09年的暴风门，就是一个小黑客DDos 一个小网站 导致 DNSPOD 服务器down了
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 只知道sniffer
<zokr7et> JGJGJGJGJ: 你觉得 你的一台机器 发送的数据包 能让别人 瘫痪？
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: DDOS的产生就是因为一台机器没有多台那么又效果，因为处理器的缓冲区容量变大了，而且把Timeout缩短了
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 曾经可以，现在很难了
<JGJGJGJGJ> zokr7et: 把所有的端口都打开，还不行吗？
<zokr7et> 擦 不是端口的问题 
<GNUdog> death ping 表示曾经立功过
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 好吧，我又拼错了。。。。。久了不用就这样的，windows上下一个，对着你的路由器持续发送数据包你就知道效果了
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 你的外网总带宽顶多也就能到10M吧？ 一个大型服务器的带宽至少是100BASE的
<JGJGJGJGJ> zokr7et: 如果我的是一台小型机呢？
<zokr7et> 编译GCC 看编译信息 刷屏真实爽
<GNUdog> 小型机的性能没有你想象中强的
<ilovezoe> me2。。。还有我这样写哦。
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 这不光决定于你的机器，还决定于你的外网通路
<zokr7et> JGJGJGJGJ: 你的带宽 比对方服务器的CPU处理速度快？
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 小型机也就比台式机强点
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 难道这个时代就是人海战术才能取胜？
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 当然有非人海的方法。。。。但是你就DOS。。。只有这个方法
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 说白了，一群拿着砍刀的农民，想弄翻一辆坦克，你还人海？
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 你以为你是绿巨人超级计算机？
<GNUdog> 普通的服务器，2-3G的带宽打过去，不超过1个小时，就直接被空路由了
<GNUdog> 正常情况下，1G就差不多了
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 人海战术也只能围着，不能攻入坦克
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 我看新闻上说的那些服务器遭受攻击貌似都是人海，一看都是有百万bot
<zokr7et> so， DDos 也只能 让服务器 不工作 攻不进去
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 废话，这个年代，不人海怎么DOS
 * zokr7et 表示还不知道你们在讨论什么
<GNUdog> JGJGJGJGJ: 多少 bot 不重要，而是你能打过去的带宽有多少
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine了下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347460 多年对wine不指望的。为了崽崽的几个游戏，今天又安装了下。 显示器一直不支持1024x768, 800x600, 640x480，其他的几十种分辨率都支持。nnnd。那些破游戏，都是缺省这些分辨率。 只好搞了一个脚本。游戏悬在左上角。 Code: ● cat wine.sh r=`xrandr|grep -o '.*\*'|cut -d' ' - ...
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 放心，那些被BOT的基本都是windows
<Athrun> 有能力黑运营商的服务器做肉鸡Dos才有可能
<GNUdog> 上个月有个家伙吹牛，称求D。结果整个江苏的电信骨干节点直接打过去 10G 流量，马上就瘫了
<zokr7et> 好几年没上这个聊天室，一个熟人都没有 
<JGJGJGJGJ> GNUdog: 国家级的网战是不是真的会打？他们又是怎么打？
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: adam8157你也不熟？
<zokr7et> 秋猫，晨想，ee 都不见了
<zokr7et> #ppmm 也没人了
<Athrun> 骗子，不可能，我这联通机房的光口带宽都有35G
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 那就不是DOS了，那是以入侵和获取资料为目的的
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: adam8157是谁？
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: ee在，只是今天不在
<JGJGJGJGJ> zokr7et: ee还在
<zokr7et> zhan 还在吗？
<GNUdog> Athrun: 你 35G 的带宽是直接上的服务器的光口么？
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 反正和ee他们很熟悉的
<GNUdog> 中间过了N层交换机、路由之后，就不是你总带宽决定的问题了
<zokr7et> 还有 搞 hiweed 的 华华 还在不在这混？
<Athrun> 怎么可能直接上服务器？
<GNUdog> zokr7et: huahua MM 已经转战 twitter 了
<zokr7et> 一直不明白华华的 hiweed怎么改成 deepin了
<zokr7et> 在线人员我就认识一个 xijiao 
<xijiao> zokr7et, 你是哪位？
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 不要歧视我们这些新人嘛～～
<Huahua> GNUdog: MM 好！
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 如果对方只是一个pc的话，非人海怎么阻塞它
<zokr7et> xijiao: z5yan
<Athrun> 那东西接在NE5000E上
<GNUdog> zokr7et: 替你呼唤来了
<GNUdog> Huahua: 来 momo
<xijiao> zokr7et, 没印象...
<Huahua> zokr7et: 好
<zokr7et> Huahua: 好～
<Huahua> xijiao: 小角姑娘好，快屈服现实进入体制吧
<AsuraLe> JGJGJGJGJ: 那就看你俩谁的带宽大了
<adam8157> 我来了.... ssh的 没有notify...
<GNUdog> Huahua: MM真的很少上 IRC 了…
<adam8157> Huahua: 传说中的花花
<xijiao> Huahua, 靠。
<xijiao> Huahua, 难道你投靠体制内了？
<Huahua> 去西
<Huahua> 那是雕淑们
<GNUdog> xijiao: 花花MM怎么可能投身
<Cherrot> 为啥用google图片只能显示第一页的缩略图？
<z5yan> ...对了 雕叔呢？
<GNUdog> Huahua: 大鸟投身了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 xijiao 被誘迫加入某組織
<xijiao> 。。。
<z5yan> 我的 ID 还是被雕叔给改的
<Huahua> 组织会好好对待妳们的～
<xijiao> 除了 Huahua , 一个都不认识...
<adam8157> 今晚是复活大会么?
<adam8157> GNUdog: errata respin了 555
<Huahua> 嗯，传说中的冥界开放日
<GNUdog> adam8157: 哪个的？
<JGJGJGJGJ> AsuraLe: 同一局域网内
<adam8157> GNUdog: 6.1.z
<z5yan> Huahua: deepin 是你的 hiweed 改的？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 是 聚會 順便看看有木有好苗子 拔走
<GNUdog> adam8157: congs，我的木有 respin
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我29号没来上班嘛, 结果下午kexin就给我打电话...
<GNUdog> adam8157: test.kernel.org 恢复了，我泪流满面
<adam8157> GNUdog: 呵呵
<GNUdog> RHEL 5 和 el6 的 autotest 跑的不是一个case
<GNUdog> adam8157: 所以 el6 的可以过
<adam8157> GNUdog: lol
<adam8157> GNUdog: GDD去咩?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 去
<adam8157> GNUdog: 送个prime给我就心满意足了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 做梦
<GNUdog> Google I/O 才会好吧
<Huahua> 小角姑娘快屈服现实进入体制吧
<GNUdog> 感谢您报名注册我们将于10月27日在北京举办的“谷歌开发者日技术大会”(GDD)。我们很高兴在此确认，您的报名已被接受，我们非常期待您的光临！
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 真的？
<Huahua> z5yan: 找 GNUdog MM 吃饭么
<adam8157> GNUdog: MM
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: Google I/O 的票就 $500 了
<adam8157> GNUdog: MM
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ 我說的是 kernel.org
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: 好了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ ??好什麼？？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 花花MM叫谁都是 『MM』 的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ kernel恢復了？？
 * adam8157 考虑要换4096的key
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: en
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我先用 sandbox去看看
<adam8157> GNUdog: 很多人叫你MM的啊
<Huahua> 对啊， GNUdog 就是 mm
<Huahua> ee 是阿姨
<Huahua> 侯总是大淑
<GNUdog> adam8157: 只有花花才这么叫
<GNUdog> Huahua: 花花表这样…
<Huahua> caleb 是帅哥
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt 是帅哥
<adam8157> GNUdog: shellxy也这么叫
<Huahua> adam8157 是帅和
<Huahua> MeaCulpa 是大淑
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 多謝。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: MM你就认了吧
<GNUdog> adam8157: 2B...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 一个人好吧
<adam8157> Huahua: 我去....
<Huahua> 那个 shellxy 显然是小利
<Huahua> 咱都不认识
<Huahua> 据说搞飞机还是啥的
<Huahua> mm 的推上啥人都有
<adam8157> 原来是这样...
<Huahua> 飞机设计，飞行器制作，军火走私，毒品偷运
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 看到了 linus那個 fork回來就行了
 * adam8157 回去海鲜吃腻了...
<Huahua> （利用航模携带货物越过国境
<Huahua> 总之 GNUdog mm 啥人都有
<yqjiangxin> ....
<Huahua> adam8157: 换下口味
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: fork? 我直接checkout回去原来分支就是了
<Huahua> adam8157: 吃海藻？
<GNUdog> Huahua: 切切切
<GNUdog> lol
<Huahua> 你看，很多人被 mm 你吓跑了哦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..我當時保留了 被黑的 ,,
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 我也保留了啊, 只不过开了个github的branch和remote
<Huahua> kk 别怕， GNUdog mm 不会随便砍人的，用不着带上帽子保护色
<GNUdog> Huahua: 小k是怕你好吧
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我不會用，就會 git pull 。。git reset --hard
 * adam8157 群魔乱舞
<kk> Huahua, 我不能感到“担心”，所以不必担心。  ㍭ 
<Huahua> GNUdog: 咱从来不随意砍好人
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 吾也想要 OP
<GNUdog> Huahua: 我随意不砍人
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这几天一直在帝都还是?
<GNUdog> adam8157: yep
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 传说，如果您父亲不姓李的话
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 那么
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 收集齐全 108 张好人卡
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 也能兑换一张 op 卡
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 吾，不姓 李。。
<adam8157> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 好吧，，看來吾求不到，，傷心了
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 生辰綱，，很難拿到的，，還108..這裏才 81,.,剛好道德經，，，還加上 bot
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 還不升級內核，，都 v3.1-rc8了
 * adam8157 今天飞机上睡着了, 空姐没给飞机餐...明明很饿的.... 看来得买个"吃饭叫我"的眼罩
<GNUdog> Huahua: MM，你说，Jobs 晚上会不会上台呢？
<Kandu> adam8157: 加完班又回來啦？
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 adam8157 
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你可以提前告诉他叫你的
<GNUdog> s/他/她
<adam8157> Kandu: 回北京加班阿
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，所以飛機來回
 * adam8157 乔大爷不上台, 但是会发布新一代. 预测完毕
<Kandu> 最近的 ubuntu 發行版好用不？
<CyrusYzGTt> 額，，geek的房間都是這樣的麼？？ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iE1sp3mplwI
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Max hacker room
<Kandu> 正用的 debian testing 不夠穩定，想換個用
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 我虽然不是geek，但房间也是乱七八糟的。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 喬教主，可能只會在臺下 心靈控制
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 貌似看視頻，很整潔
<GNUdog> Darwin Kernel Version 11.1.0: Tue Jul 26 16:07:11 PDT 2011; root:xnu-1699.22.81~1/RELEASE_X86_64  -->>  王道
<kenifanying> Kandu, debian testing都不稳定就别指望ubuntu了
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 呃。。。我看过一个geek的桌子，上面全是光盘什么的，乱七八糟的
<Kandu> kenifanying: 哦，我以前的經驗是這樣的。不知現在如何
<karpar> 有人配置不哦upstart的ssh tunnel不？
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ ..吾木有看過 。。
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf: hello~
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: ？有事么？
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf: 没事..
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 。。。
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 他寂寞
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蛋蛋～表这样嘛
 * GNUdog 等待 1 a.m 到来
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 寂寞的男人玩dota
<Kandu> adam8157: 呃，想起來的，你今天是坐飛機去北京
<adam8157> GNUdog: 话说ybai有外号了 蛤蟆
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf: 没意思…最近暴雪也不给力，4.3 测试开的太少了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 早就知道了
<Kandu> adam8157: 我錯認爲你昨天坐飛機加完了班今天又飛機回來了。。
<adam8157> 常在ubuntu-cn混 哪有不湿鞋
<adam8157> Kandu: 烧的...
<GNUdog> D3 我这力装不上，NND
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 4.3？你说dota？因为dota制作成员都去搞dota2和LOL了吧
<GNUdog> ScarletWolf: WoW
<adam8157> Kandu: 明天去办公室家, vpn还是不够给力
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 。。。没完过
<Kandu> adam8157: 可憐的蛋蛋啊
<GNUdog> 进去找了4个米国人打了个副本，fu*king damn easy
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: 。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 这算 RP 守恒么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...剛剛升級了最新的 NM..還是不能鏈接 vpn..
<GNUdog> 你当时 autotest 可以跑，我的不能
<GNUdog> 现在我的不 respin，你的 re
<adam8157> GNUdog: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 坐多飛機，，rp值是會降低的
<adam8157> 坐的不多的
<GNUdog> Huahua: MM，老侯家的宝宝快满月了
<GNUdog> 去看看人家吧
<dumb1224> http://i53.tinypic.com/qn44tj.jpg
<Huahua> GNUdog: mm 你去摸了没
<GNUdog> Huahua: 我等满月去啊
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 好吧，，其實我想跟你說 剛剛升級的 NM也不能鏈接 vpn,,一鏈接就 退出鏈接
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 因为要升级的是 mm
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 对了，你用哪种类型 vpn
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ .. pptp
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: pptp、openvpn 等都不一样的
<ray_> l2tp ipsec
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 那要 network-manager-pptp network-manager-pptp-gnome
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 咳咳，，吾用的是 fedora的
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 你說的包，，我也安裝了，，就是 最近三次的升級，，弄成這樣的
<GNUdog> 哎，huahua都不用 live-journal 了，再也不相信爱情了
<mao> ubuntu的扬声器在/device里对应那个文件？
 * adam8157 跑任务 发邮件中...sigh.,..
<CyrusYzGTt> 剛剛升級的 ff 7.0.1不錯，很順暢，，
 * GNUdog 最近要开始研究 FreeBSD 了
<Huahua> 最近老徐在拿 kfreebsd 折腾老 k
<GNUdog> Huahua: 我没那嗜好…
<sikao_lfs1> CyrusYzGTt: 火狐已经第7版了？我还在用3.6.23版啊，怎么火狐这段时间突飞猛进嘛？
<Huahua> sikao_lfs1: 别在意
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_U7m45rE4o
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Ninja Wii Remote Hack
<Huahua> sikao_lfs1 都是乱加版本号
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 因爲 chrome
<Huahua> sikao_lfs1:  你看微软 ie 团队都不认真送蛋糕了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..按錯鍵了
<Huahua> sikao_lfs1:  正经版本发布，ie 团队会给送块蛋糕的
<sikao_lfs1> Huahua: 不会吧？为了蛋糕把版本号乱加?，，，，哈哈我说说胡话。。。。。不必当真。。。。
<Huahua> sikao_lfs1: 不过微软的人也不是傻瓜
<Huahua> sikao_lfs1: 你不见 ie 团队送的蛋糕
<Huahua> sikao_lfs1: 最近越来越小了么
<Huahua> sikao_lfs1: 最开始可以吃 50 个人
<Huahua> sikao_lfs1: 现在大概只能吃 0.05 个人
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<sikao_lfs1> Huahua: 我觉得ie和火狐团队之间属于竞争关系，肯定相互看不顺眼，他们之间相互送东西，就跟我们当初网通建房子，电信送来屏风山水画礼物恭喜一样。。。。。。
<GNUdog> Huahua: MM，人家没有那么小气的
<Huahua> sikao_lfs1 别酱
<Huahua> sikao_lfs1 ie 的人在微软很悲催的
<Huahua> sikao_lfs1 （曾经
<z5yan> ..wordpress 判定我的firefox 4.0 落伍了 ，让我 update到 7.0
<Huahua> z5yan: 不理会
<sikao_lfs1> Huahua: 恩，也许，因为没有竞争者，微软公司领导就不重视队伍投入。。。。。。
<Huahua> z5yan: 咱 chrome
<Huahua> 对了，我的 fx 好像 8.x
<z5yan> 我擦
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 你的是 beta版？？
<sikao_lfs1> Huahua: 你这么说，我到是理解了，微软ie队伍给火狐送蛋糕的理由。
<z5yan> Huahua: chrome Linux 不怎么好用
<Huahua> dev 版很好
<kukey> z5yan: 挺好用的吧
<Huahua> 不过习惯了 fx 的人确实得花点时间去接受顶部标签
<sikao_lfs1> Huahua: 就跟当年80年代中国发射潜水艇导弹一样，发射成功后，国家不投入了，结果只好散摊子。96台海一闹，国家才给军队科研投入资金。
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ..
<z5yan> 顶部标签倒无所谓
<sikao_lfs1> Huahua: 有时候竞争对手的压力往往比内部压力更有效。
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs1: 核潜艇+导弹的一个任务周期可以是20年
<Huahua> 所以咯，还是私人搞比较好
<MeaCulpa_> sikao_lfs1: 其间不需要任何科研
<Huahua> 比如诺格
<Huahua> 就是私人公司搞的核潜艇
<GNUdog> Sonata para piano n. 14 en Do sostenido menor 'Claro de luna', Op. 27 n. 2   ->>>  大赞
<Huahua> 比如 nasa，在可以遇见的将来，都不会有正经的近地轨道载人航天了
<Huahua> 都丢给了私人公司
<MeaCulpa_> 前苏联的台风级潜艇，科技不知道落后多少年，很多艘内部都生锈了，还是有效的威慑存在
<Huahua> 天宫不也是五十年代的技术
<MeaCulpa_> 连俄国人都认为台风级不可能在实战中有用，但是欧美还是怕
<Huahua> 波斯猫的历史也不短，但是依旧比某些凑技术的所谓三代半更强
<CyrusYzGTt> ...... ...... - -_- —— +…………、
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_: 最好的武器，不就是终身不必上战场原的武器
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_:  比如 F-106
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: 是啊
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_: 藏了一个槽点，不过看起来今晚没阿宅在这
<sikao_lfs1> 感慨历史，总的来说还是天行健，君子自强不息啊。自己内部残害往往大与外敌残害。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> sikao_lfs1§ 唉～～ 
<jiero> Rage 出了。只是说一句话。
<jiero> 大家该升级显卡了。
<Huahua> 几米小朋友神奇出现
<jimmyxu> Huahua: = =看到乃的推了…
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ Rage是什麼。？？
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ 神童現世了？？
<jimmyxu> CyrusYzGTt: = =
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 200 斤的大号神童
<jimmyxu> Huahua: 喂哪有那么重！
<kukey> jimmyxu: 哈，羡慕阿
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ ,,我有接近 100公斤的體重，，骨頭佔用 65公斤
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: 台风级是我听说过的最nb的计划了，大到足够在冰层下面自我维持的潜艇，甚至可以藏身冰山中
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 你是节肢动物
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_: 错
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ ..不是，，修真都這樣的
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_: 他的超能力是
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_: 钢体
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟又来问问提了，一个关于wine的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347463 各位大侠，在安装完linux系统后，这是我第二次遇到问题了，（第一次是不知道怎么改变开机默认启动哪个系统，也不知到怎么打开终端。）谢谢论坛里的大侠指导，第一个问题已经解决来，现在我遇到来第二个问题，我想在linux ...
<Huahua> CyrusYzGTt: 你现在不怕子弹了吧
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 节肢动物的极限也就是螃蟹了，靠浮力维持体形。100kg 的节肢动物每次移动都会造成关节断裂
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ 怕啊，，
<jiero> Huahua: 他身体积水过多了。
<Huahua> GNUdog: 下回放地图炮，就请 CyrusYzGTt 挡箭吧
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_: 你无视了虫族
<CyrusYzGTt> Huahua§ ,,可是我的 肌肉很鬆散的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 积水多了。水包子
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: 它还是地球生物
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ ,,
<Huahua> zerg
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: ~~
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_: 地球 zerg
<MeaCulpa_> zerg所在环境重力小的多
 * adam8157 噗~, 中枪, 好大的地图炮
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾是人族的，，是華夏道尊的
<jiero> huahua: 好久不见。帮个忙。看看我的帖子，意见 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=342349
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 窗口管理器设想：准备用GNOME-Shell实现
<MeaCulpa_> CyrusYzGTt: 华夏个毛，夏朝也就是一两人瞎掰出来的历史
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 好吧，，吾是人類，，
<Huahua> jiero: 我不用 gnome3 的啊
<MeaCulpa_> 不落混战，不断易主，美其名曰禅让制
<MeaCulpa_> s/不落/部落
<jiero> Huahua: 跟那个没关系啊。
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_ 迷信原始社会的人都是渣么
<jiero> Huahua: 我写的时候也没用GNOME3.
<Huahua> jiero: 不过，可以用 python-wnck 搞
<jiero> Huahua: 你搞个 ;D
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: 凡事不是越原始越好。你见到美丽的母类人猿会肿么
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_: 我当然不喜欢无科技
<Huahua> jiero: 咱相信 ee 可以用 fvwm 搞
<jiero> Huahua: 没意义，要未来的，通用性的。
<Huahua> jiero: ee 会弄死你的
<jiero> Huahua: 我要推，不是只给自己用。
<Huahua> jiero: 在 ee 眼里 fvwm 就是一切啊
<jiero> Huahua: ee明白我
<jiero> Huahua: 他支持我
<Huahua> ee 出来啊
<Huahua> 召唤 ee 阿姨
<Huahua> 空口支持谁不会哇
<Huahua> ee 快给能动的原型
<jiero> Huahua: 恩。就是空口支持。都让我做。
<jiero> Huahua: 到处都是那样的人。
<Huahua> jiero: 诅咒 ee 家崽崽打死 ee
<GNUdog> Red Hat buys Gluster, eyes unstructured data management 
<jiero> Huahua: 。。。
<Huahua> jiero: 咬她
<GNUdog> adam8157: ScarletWolf 
<billlee> 最近 linux.com, linux.org, kernel.org 网站怎么挂了这么久了？我想下载个内核代码都不知道去哪找了
<spikerman> Huahua, 有能解决我fvwm问题的人吗
<Huahua> billlee: 只是要源码的话，apt 就行
<Huahua> spikerman: 有
<adam8157> GNUdog: wow
<Huahua> spikerman: 万能的 ee 阿姨
<billlee> Huahua, 我要特定版本的源代码
<spikerman> Huahua, 他现在在吗
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog: ?
<sikao_lfs1> billlee: 哈哈，我也是，最近搞完lfs6.8后没新版本的搞了。
<Huahua> 喂，ee 阿姨快出来！
<Huahua> 咱知道您一定挂着马甲
<adam8157> Huahua: 估计没有
<Huahua> adam8157: 骂一下
<Huahua> adam8157: 骂狠了，她的马甲忍不住了就会出来
<billlee> sikao_lfs, 我今天一天在整交叉编译链，刚把 binutils 和 boot-gcc 弄好
<sikao_lfs1> 真的比较奇怪啊，是不是那个具体组织组织的人马专门针对自由软件的攻击行动啊。出手就不凡。直接干掉几个核心网站。
<Huahua> ee 啊，是不是妳干的
<jiero> Huahua: 。。。
<Huahua> adam8157: 快骂她
<sikao_lfs1> billlee: 我现在发愁那那几个大于lfs6.8的,在这几个官方网站上的源码包去哪里下载。目前只好一遍遍的继续玩lfs6.8
<moriramar> billlee, 你要哪個版本的？
<gebjgd> 我靠
<gebjgd> 闹了op窝了
<moriramar> billlee, 找個Gentoo的源，37之後的都有吧？
<gebjgd> 一个小频道这么多op
<billlee> moriramar, 我要 2.4.47, 我给路由器编译软件
<jiero> MeaCulpa 我看 Rage视频呢
<adam8157> Huahua: ee某个脚本里透露了所有马甲, 但是现在都不在...
<Huahua> adam8157: 求分享
<billlee> mirrors.kernel.org 都不能用，大家知道有哪些镜像站吗
<jiero> MeaCulpa N年后再玩或许，我还没玩过 Quake4/Doom3 拉拉拉
<Huahua> billlee: ftp.gnome.org 之类看看
<adam8157> Huahua: 找找
<MaskRay> moriramar: 看了好几篇文章了，continuation 还是理解不了
<moriramar> MaskRay, 你想要理解什麼？
<kukey> billlee: 我也很烦恼这个阿，不行就华军软件吧
<kukey> billlee: 刚下了3.04的
<moriramar> billlee, http://mirrors.163.com/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.4.36.tar.bz2
<billlee> moriramar, Thx
<Colin-shzsc> 之前因为 gtk3 的 XIM 支持有问题所以叛逃到了 IBus，现在忽然见 Fcitx 的 GTK_IM_MODULE 出来了所以就换回来了……
<moriramar> kukey, 你要哪個版本的？
<Huahua> 乃们看 2.4 内核是为啥
<adam8157> Huahua: ee的密码竟然也透露在某个wiki里...
<Huahua> adam8157: 赞
<Huahua> adam8157: 求
<kukey> moriramar: thx,我刚下载完了，哈
<moriramar> Huahua, 他說他要搞路由器。
<moriramar> kukey, 哦，恭喜。
<Huahua> moriramar: 加油
<moriramar> MaskRay, 你想看出什麼？
<Huahua> moriramar: 弄死 ee 吧
<moriramar> Huahua, 我加什麼油？
<moriramar> Huahua, 你回錯了吧？
<adam8157> Huahua: PM了 哈哈
<kukey> moriramar: 我是在想NOKIA的既然是ARM的处理构架，干脆直接编译出来一个ARM的内核出来，看看NOKIA能不能使用
<jiero> Huahua: 。。。你竟然这么喜欢ee。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 比如 runContT (return 1 >>= \a -> ContT (\k -> k 10++k 20) >>= \b -> return (a+b)) show
<adam8157> Huahua: 马甲看这个 https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/blob/master/bot/gir.pl
<Huahua> adam8157: orz
<Huahua> adam8157: 她居然用 zim
<moriramar> MaskRay, 哦，你已經在看Cont Monad了。
<adam8157> Huahua: 第37行
<adam8157> Huahua: 他还一直撺掇我用zim
<Huahua> my @Amynick=qw(iPhone iFvwm iGoogle iGnome iOpera Oooops eexp eexpress);
<Huahua> 那么，大概可以说，ee 启用新马甲了
<Huahua> adam8157: 要不发点地图炮
<adam8157> Huahua: ee的zim-wiki好可爱
<MaskRay`> moriramar: continuation 还不理解呢
<adam8157> Huahua: 随意, 我一直淡定 哇哈哈
<moriramar> MaskRay`, 稍等，我看下。
<Huahua> adam8157: 来一发
<Huahua> adam8157: 用 gitub 存储文本文件的都是渣
<Huahua> adam8157: 用 github 存储文本文件的都是渣
<happyaron> 无视水银。
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: git 除了存文本还能干嘛
<adam8157> Huahua: 各种中枪
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: git 没有binary diff能力吧
<happyaron> op太多了，大家自重哈
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_ 有的
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: 有么？
<Huahua> happyaron: 对了 bitbucket 支持 git 了
<Huahua> happyaron: 他的 blog 上说，您可以从 github 导入仓库了
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_: 真有
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: 有么？大的binary diff 搞了点优化啥的？
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_: 无非就是能管理二进制文件
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_: 真要啥的话，你不是还得 bsdiff 之类
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我這用的新 Transformer 很噁心。我沒記錯的話原來 Cont 的定義就是 Cont r a = Cont (runCont :: r -> a) 吧？
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: 据我所知很多一大陀代版本binary的应用的企业，还是用的那些吹嘘的商业的东西
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: binary的东西，基本都是商业软件吹得
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_ google 发了个东西说是比 bsdiff 高效
<moriramar> Huahua, 其實我覺得Wikipedia也很強，bitbucket這邊剛支持，那的比較页面那bitbucket - git 那欄就改成綠色的yes了。
<MeaCulpa_> moriramar: 打广告，能不积极么
<Huahua> moriramar: 有人恰好看到了就行
<MaskRay> moriramar: (a -> r) -> r
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: 哦~
<Huahua> moriramar: 或干脆就是他自己去编辑的
<moriramar> MaskRay, 哦，對的。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我錯了。
<moriramar> Huahua, 反正就是很爽就是了
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: 想想都蛋疼，有个游戏，关卡设计师，美工，设定师什么的，搞了几个G的产物，要你一个程序员和他们版本管理，你要是git pull一把不得死阿
<moriramar> MaskRay, 現在搞了個Data.Functor.Identity.Identity，好多定義重寫了，搞得好像反而不如原來直觀了。
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_ 没问题
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_ subm 就行
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_ 不过记得开浅拷贝
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: submod很后面的事情了，终究不如集中式包管理方便
<Huahua> MeaCulpa_ 反正我不用 git
<MaskRay> moriramar: 没看过以前的，我知道的 Reader Writer State 都是使用 Identity 的
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: 一个东西一旦成为一个教，其教徒就会千方百计用他们的教义解释和运用与一切人类的现象
<MeaCulpa_> Huahua: 我就无脑github用用
<moriramar> MaskRay, 哈，以前Reader不是寫成 newtype Reader r a = Reader {runReader :: a -> r} 的嗎？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 疯狂的 Python：http://www.valuedlessons.com/2008/01/monads-in-python-with-nice-syntax.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: Valued Lessons: Monads in Python (with nice syntax!)
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我不會Python……
<Huahua> moriramar: 谁信啊
<moriramar> Huahua, 我真心不會，我要會我前年就去參加GSoC了……
<moriramar> Huahua, 話說你我見面也不多，你怎麼知道我會不會的……
<Huahua> moriramar: 可能你前年恰好在把妹，所以找个借口说不会就不去了
<MeaCulpa_> py都被扭曲成这样了~~
<moriramar> Huahua, ……我到現在還沒脫團呢，不要提我傷心事！
<Huahua> 找 MeaCulpa 解决下？
<moriramar> MaskRay, 咱去-ot吧……我怕Huahua了……
 * MeaCulpa_ 咳
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我也不会啊
 * MeaCulpa_ GitHub也常常被reset
<moriramar> MaskRay, 你不會你發給我……
<Huahua> 对了，据说这个点了还上 IRC 的除了 GNUD0G 都是渣渣
<cfy> Huahua: 大神
<cfy> Huahua: 数据表明，此频道前几年，您说的话，占了打部分
<cfy> 大部分
<Huahua> ……
<Huahua> 您的资料有误
<cfy> 没有。统计的。
<Huahua> 您眼滑了
<moriramar> cfy, 把你的Lisp秀出來，統計代碼何在？
<Huahua> 撤
 * adam8157 表示要断开ssh(irc挂在办公室电脑)... 各位晚安
<Huahua> 各位 +8 的晚安
<Huahua> adam8157: 用 screen 挂啊
<adam8157> Huahua: yep
<Huahua> 各位时差党继续
<Huahua> 不睡觉的 jimmyxu 神童随意
<Huahua> chenshaoju: 原来少举大神在挂机
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157_gone: 我等的irc从来都是不断的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<dumb1224> +8? 时区?
<z5yan> 都睡了？
<MeaCulpa_> .
 * MeaCulpa_ 抱了一天儿子腰酸手软，运动能力大不如前了
<wxp> 你们有没有电冰箱死机的现象？我家电冰箱前些天死机了。。。。。。好多东西都坏了
<MeaCulpa_> 压缩机死了
<MeaCulpa_> wxp: 后来活了没？
<wxp> 。。。。不是是软件系统死机了
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 智能.
<wxp> 有啥智能就是一单片机么
<MeaCulpa_> 现在啥都智能
<MeaCulpa_> 据说一辆大奔里有1x个arm处理器了
<wxp> 万一那天我被无人的东西，比方说无人汽车啥的撞了，找谁？软件设计者？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 早就有了吧
<MeaCulpa_> wxp: 不知道~
<wxp> 现在还有啥自动倒车系统，它一死机把人撞了找谁？
<MeaCulpa_> wxp: 找驾驶员阿
<louxiu> è®°
<MeaCulpa_> wxp: 自动泊车系统不负法律责任的
<wxp> 问题是他是个软件。。。。。。
<gebjgd> wxp, 高铁控制系统还是个软件呢
<MeaCulpa_> wxp: 停车的地方很多不是道路，不归交警管
<gebjgd> wxp, 死了人谁负责任了？
<MeaCulpa_> wxp: 停车在我国是个盲区
<wxp> 对啊，所以很多人不就做了小白鼠了‘
<gebjgd> wxp, 上海的地铁控制系统还是软件呢
<MeaCulpa_> wxp: 停车的地方一般在交警管辖范围之外，有被刑警推给交警
<louxiu> google那个无人街景小车记得出过问题
<wxp> 唉，幸亏它们装得不是win。。。。
<wxp> 否则啊。。。
<MeaCulpa_> 我这里实习生说地铁控制系统也就大学研究生来测试玩玩
<MeaCulpa_> 瞎测测就过了
<MeaCulpa_> 在我国，没工作过得，就算是博士生，也是不能委以重任的
<wxp> 算了，洗洗睡了，
<MeaCulpa_> 恩，不洗了，直接睡了
 * MeaCulpa_ 挂上mlnet下片片
<wxp> 你们发现没有，那些个利比亚，阿富汗啥的国家，我看那些人天天喊 ：安拉啊合巴。。。。。到底什么意思，有人知道么
<wsk170> 大家用浏览器 打开falsh后再打开其他的标签 会有重影？
<zokr7et> alpha版高铁 也敢上去坐
<fish47> 大家好，请问一下windows下面静态库比动态库体积还小，正常么？
<gebjgd> fish47, 进错屋了吧
<fish47> ？？？
<gebjgd> fish47, #windows出门左转
<fish47> 我用netbeans在ubuntu下连接静态库生成动态库成功了，在windows下面不行啊
<fish47> 论坛上面的朋友水平都比较高，无奈之下就来这里问一下了
<gebjgd> fish47, 那你还是要去#windows问
<gebjgd> fish47, linux没有问题。win下有问题
<fish47> #windows
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<kk> xiaoy, 2011-10-05 01:23:03 +0800
<knownbad> size.now
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我恨死网购了
<knownbad> 我喜欢
<knownbad> 太方便了。  但得稍微有小心和耐心。
<knownbad> 只可惜好景不长了，amazon快开始打税了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上上周的订单，刚才才发货
<gebjgd> knownbad, 还是因为我等不及了，改的订单
<gebjgd> knownbad, amd a6 3650缺货
<knownbad> 哦。
<knownbad> 网购是比较不能改单子，因为物流关系。
<knownbad> 怎么还是喜欢amd?
<gebjgd> knownbad, 改了已经。又从别的网站订了那个cpu和一块amd 6670显卡
<gebjgd> knownbad, 因为不喜欢intel的东西
<knownbad> 是你在组的机子？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 是啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 自己用的
<knownbad> 你们公司应该有gamer.  跟他们买二手的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 本来想弄个好显卡。但是没法和cpu里的6350交火
<gebjgd> knownbad, 所以就弄了6670
<knownbad> gamer的机子不差的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 能交火的最好显卡了，没辙，不过跑游戏够了
<knownbad> 6670还行吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 入门级的
<knownbad> 买个ssd开机用。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不咋地。我想弄个6770的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 但是没法交火了，所以就6670了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 弄了个530w的电源。。。。
<knownbad> crossfire较耗电。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 知道
<knownbad> 好的ps蛮贵的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 60欧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 光电源
<knownbad> 我上次差点买了个$120的ps。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有钱人
<knownbad> 没，有需要。  之前先弄个兼nas.
<knownbad> 4个hd加上liquid cooler。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有钱人啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我就台式机和nas一个硬盘互相备份就行了
<knownbad> 我没您有技术嘛。
<knownbad> 傻逼一个。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 别，你才有技术
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆呢
<knownbad> 去武汉卖春。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad, 真的假的
<gebjgd> knownbad, 直接事实离婚完了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 找个新的，米国那么多华人呢
<knownbad> 为何不能？  反正中国人笑贫不笑娼。
<knownbad> 我也觉得为何跑那么远呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 算了。好聚好离
<gebjgd> knownbad, 放手吧
<knownbad> 你吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 说你呢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 松鼠估计泡妞去了
<knownbad> 他的蜜糖妈妈肯让他去吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他哪有蜜糖妈妈
<gebjgd> knownbad, 最近吃黄瓜了么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 买几根吃吃
<knownbad> 松鼠被保养了吧
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没有
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他郁闷了
<knownbad> 干嘛？  没的打洞？
<knownbad> 他是松鼠又不是地鼠。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 学习时间延长了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 因为一门考试自动报名了，他没去，失去了最后一次考试的机会。重新读了
<knownbad> 当了还是课程改了？
<knownbad> 哦。
<knownbad> 那打工去吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 选了别的专业方向重新读
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不知道啊
<knownbad> 有多余的时间吧？
<knownbad> 要嘛就打工要不泡妞。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 谁知道他
<gebjgd> knownbad, 他宅男一个
<knownbad> 其实试试德国妞嘛。
<knownbad> 反正又没人认识你。
<knownbad> 没什么好丢脸的。
<gebjgd> 也是
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你怎么不找白人妹子？
<knownbad> 洞太大太深。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你实验过？
<knownbad> 怕人家笑场。
<knownbad> 没，我知道自个尺寸。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你都没实验过，怎么知道
<knownbad> 成人片看多了。  连个手都进的去。
<gebjgd> knownbad, .......
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上班呢
<knownbad> 是啊，快吃中饭了。
<knownbad> 可能吃麦当劳。
<knownbad> 有monoply玩，可能中奖。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 麦当劳。。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 白给我都不要
<knownbad> 我已美式了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是美式不没美式的问题，我从来不吃麦当劳
<ofan> yooo
<gebjgd> ofan, 最近吃黄瓜了么
<gebjgd> ofan, 多买点。生吃
<Pwnna> o.o
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 你也多买点
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 怎么了
<Pwnna> 发现什么了?
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 米国毒黄瓜。死了17个了
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 不是黄瓜
<Pwnna> 哈密瓜
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 香瓜
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 看错中文了
<Pwnna> 香瓜和哈密瓜是一个东西吗？ o.O
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 不知道。米国现在也是好地方了。可以和天朝媲美了
<gebjgd> Pwnna, 恭喜
<Pwnna> 出事前一天还买了哈密瓜
<Pwnna> 买回来后看到新闻
<knownbad> ？
<ofan> ..
<ofan> 为毛吃黄瓜
<kk>  06:04
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-05
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.mornati.net/2011/10/04/xchat2-script-post-to-twitter/
<kk> ⇪ ti: XChat2 script: post to Twitter | Simply Me
<ofan> yooo..
<tenzu> 竟然没人说话
<ofan> tenzu: 疼疼
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<CyrusYzGTt> 爲何不在 淘寶 什麼網站銷售呢??
<tenzu> ofan: 还卖着呢?
<ofan> tenzu: 是啊
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 傻吗
<ofan> 淘宝已经禁止卖vpn了
<hulu123> vpn有什么用么？
<sikao_lfs> .....................
<tenzu> ofan: 有没有去twitter上或者Google plus上吆喝?
<sikao_lfs> hulu123: 中国大陆一般用于翻墙。。。。。。
<hulu123> sikao_lfs: 墙外有什么？
<sikao_lfs> hulu123: 没啥，大部分看不懂，中国人能懂的，一般国内也有，另外有些当权者不喜欢的东西。左右2派的都有。
<hulu123> 左右两派的举下例子
<hulu123> 还有个问题现在当权的是左派还是右派？
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。这里不谈政治。算了。。。。。
<hulu123> 。。。
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 在plus上
<phoenixlzx> 大家现在访问论坛速度怎么样？
<phoenixlzx> 我优化了一早上啊...早饭都没吃
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 辛苦了
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 呵呵，还是不行啊，光看内存从700降到300,一开wordpress又跑到500
<hulu123> 哪位用 freenas openfiler
<lotutu> 大家好
<L-----D> hulu123, 我用过freenas
<lotutu> 请问 iwconfig 不能看到 wlan0 是驱动的问题吗？
<hulu123> L-----D: 好用么？
<L-----D> hulu123, 一般 我上次用的时候它还被墙着 升级不能
<mao> cat在哪个软件包里？
<ofan> tenzu: twitter上喊了
<L-----D> hulu123, 然后其实就多了个web console 本质上和你linux自己配samba没啥区别
<lotutu> mao : coreutils 吧
<ofan> 有人用openbsd么？
<mao> lotutu: 怎么才能知道呢
<hulu123> 我感觉好配的多
<hulu123> 但 openfiler 不能备份配置
<lotutu> mao: dpkg -S /bin/cat
<L-----D> hulu123, 你现在装ubuntu server默认也可以配置samba nfs吧
<hulu123> ubuntu server 不能保存配置，也没有web界面
<hulu123> server 就那么点用，为什么不弄成web界面
<L-----D> hulu123, 我记得ubuntu那家公司有个付费版的web界面
<hulu123> 叫什么名字
<hulu123> 不过付费的不好
<L-----D> 你如果觉得很需要web来设置 你就有freenas吧
<L-----D> 不过它装软件什么的不是很方便 我后来就不用了
<hulu123> freenas 更新太快，不稳定
<ofan> hulu123: 用webmin
<hulu123> ofan: ubuntu server 默认安装 webmin 么？
<ofan> hulu123: 不知道
<ofan> 自己装个不就得了
<hulu123> 安装很麻烦
<hulu123> openfiler 装好就带 web 界面
<ofan> hulu123: 用burstnet的vps,一键自动安装
<ofan> 非要web界面干嘛，耗资源又不安全 
<hulu123> ofan: 我觉得 web 界面对 server 是很好的
<tenzu> 一早上全是爱疯推,烦死了
<ofan> hulu123: 一年也用不了几次，开着还占资源
<L-----D> 对于家用server而言吧
<AsuraLe> Linux的英文字体都有哪些 啊？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, Luxi系列 Liberation系列 DejaVu系列
<moriramar> AsuraLe, Free系列
<metbsd> 怎么删除gmail啊，安卓系统
<CyrusYzGTt> nnd youku竟然在 字幕哪裏添加廣告，得啓用 adb了
<CyrusYzGTt> 字幕被擋住了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, Youku那個叫自找苦吃。不知道彈幕站中擋字幕是死……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有那個 死 凡客 我祝賀你的產品質量問題曝光
<CyrusYzGTt> 神的記事本 12這麼重要的字幕被擋住，，
<metbsd> 一群粪青
<CyrusYzGTt> 凡是擋住字幕的廣告主堅決抵制
<CyrusYzGTt> 凡是在字幕顯示位置顯示廣告的網站堅決全面啓用 adb
<Kandu> cfy: 悲劇的iceweasel 3.5 不被 g+ 支援了 T.T
<CyrusYzGTt> Kandu§ 用 chromium吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ..應該是 chromium-bsu
<L-----D> metbsd, 看你什么机器吧 你要刷机的话默认就不带
<metbsd> 我的三星9003
<metbsd> 刷了机的
<L-----D> 那应该直接可以删的吧 在管理应用程序那里
<metbsd> 没法删除
<L-----D> 你刷的什么？
 * CyrusYzGTt 祝賀 fedora x86_64 google-chrome-stable-14.0.835.202-103287.x86_64.rpm  升級了
<metbsd> 2.3.4
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: mac都14了
<L-----D> metbsd, 我是说你刷的什么系统 我刷的cyanogenmod 就没有什么限制
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ..fedora早就十四了，不過，我現在是升級，，舊的14有 xpath漏洞
<widon> http://static.ec.own3d.tv/player/Own3dPlayerV2_4.swf 象这种直播地址，能不能用mplayer播放啊，或者其他软件？
<NoIE> widon: 可以，不过费点事儿。
<ofan> widon: swf不是视频地址
<widon> NoIE, 怎么弄？
<CyrusYzGTt> widon§ 使用 vlc比較方便，雖然我看好mplayer
<tenzu> swf不能直接用浏览器打开么?
<widon> 怎么弄的啊？
<NoIE> widon: 首先，你给出的是播放器的地址，不是视频的地址。
<tenzu> 原来不是个flash文件...
<JGJGJGJGJ> Flv
<widon> http://fight.pcgames.com.cn/cs/news/1108/2297523.html 这个视频地址如何获得啊
<L-----D> widon, 最直接的方法 你用wireshark之类的截包软件
<widon> 有没有教程啊，不行
 * CyrusYzGTt 微博： adobe終於有 yum x86_64 的repo了。。
<L-----D> widon, 这不难的 你点播放 立刻暂停 再去截包那里找http header为 GET XXX.flv 或者 GET XXX.mp4 之类的
<ofan> widon: 解说口音好重
<widon> ofan, 这个解说很有意思
<ofan> widon: http://www.own3d.tv/liveembed/15465  这flash是直播的
<JGJGJGJGJ> ChanServ: !time
<tenzu> 好多年没看过cs比赛了...
<JGJGJGJGJ>  > Time.now
<JGJGJGJGJ> Bot不提供时间了？
<cfy> Kandu: g+?还有g+支持？
<Kandu> cfy: google plus
<cfy> Kandu: 还有这支持？
<Kandu> cfy: 現在用不了google plus 網頁了
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么感觉集合程度好高啊
<cfy> Kandu: 不是个桌面么？
<Kandu> cfy: 桌面？
<cfy> Kandu: iceweasel是什么？
<Kandu> cfy: firefox 的 debian 版
<Kandu> cfy: stable 的，還在 3.5
<cfy> Kandu: 哦。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 直接装个新的 :D
<AsuraLe> 谁累解字体的？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 什麼？
<AsuraLe> 为啥系统的字体都有的XXXXX.ttf 和XXXXXb.ttf
<moriramar> AsuraLe, ext-b
<AsuraLe> 看起来是一样的啊
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 你是說Windows的系統字體是吧？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: linux的
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 哦，哪幾個？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: mathematica的所有字体都是
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 有些是因為加粗的。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ext-ABCDE 目前就是這集中系列，還有 是擴展字體，千萬不要刪除，，
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 如果把xxxb.ttf拿掉，你就沒加粗型號的字體了。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 哦，b就是加粗的意思么？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, Linux下到不是這個……
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 英文/符號字體是這樣的，中文字體參考CyrusYzGTt的說明。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ linux有個 cjk字體，就是了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ uming ukai兩個
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 因为我是打算拿这些字体合并一个中英文我都喜欢的，所以要脓明白这些是干吗的
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 嗯。只是說AsuraLe問的是英文。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 話說現在有沒有公開的extd的字體？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 嗯。就是個加粗。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哼哼，，我只關注 cjk-ABCDE
<ofan> 粗体分开的 估计合并不了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 現在 的 uming和 ukai就是了。還有wqy
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，暫不用 g+ 了
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 公开extd是什么意思？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 你看一下 fc-list -v | less，就知道各個字體文件的意思了。按/加文件名找文件信息
<ofan> verycd 是不是永远都不能下载了？
<L-----D> widon, 这是什么比赛
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 那個只是Unicode擴展集，多是些廣義漢字什麼的。不用在意。
<cfy> Kandu: 电路分析还会么？
<widon> L-----D, IEM6
<Kandu> cfy: 不會的
<moriramar> ofan, 不能下載了？
<ofan> moriramar: 不知道怎么下了
<moriramar> ofan, 寫搜索一個東西，在結果列表中找到相應像，打開的是評價頁。然後在中间找到各種資源頁的鏈接。
<moriramar> ofan, 點開就到了。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: mono到底是什么意思？小一些的？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/Unicode
<CyrusYzGTt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode'
<CyrusYzGTt> http://unicode.org/'
<zokr7et>  AsuraLe:mono是C#在Linux上的实现
<moriramar> AsuraLe, Mono是等寛。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 就是英文半角大小，中日韩全角大小那個。
<ofan> tudou竟然可以看~~~
<zokr7et> :-(
<moriramar> zokr7et, 0(^_^)0
<zokr7et> moriramar: :-D
<CyrusYzGTt> .. kk 不在，沒有kk幫吾ping網址
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 要ping哪？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 我發的那幾個關於 unicode的網址
<zokr7et> kk是谁家的机器人
<CyrusYzGTt> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/Unicode
<CyrusYzGTt> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode
<CyrusYzGTt> http://unicode.org/'
<CyrusYzGTt> http://unicode.org/
<AsuraLe> moriramar: mono就是半角的意思？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, Mono是等寛的意思。
 * CyrusYzGTt kk 不在，不知道可以刷屏不？？
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我唯一感觉就是mono的线条都比较细～～～个头比较小
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 發給你了。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 不要這樣。
<zokr7et> 说到等宽，M$ consola字体还不错
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 這樣，你比較這樣幾個字母在mono和非mono中的大小就知道了。
<L-----D> widon, 打了几局了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你想清楚， adam8157可是在的哦
<moriramar> AsuraLe, w m i l
 * adam8157 哦米托佛 我加班呢
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..。。我要的是顯示 til: ...
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 記得放在一個單詞中看，比如 windows loam
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 哼哼，， 她肯定敢 
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 刷吧，等我有帽子了，就回来k你
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 哈？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不要
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 那是什麼？
<widon> L-----D, efuture输了一场了。。还有一个图没打，用wireshark我还是没解析出来，是看到好多GET开头的，可是后面的就看不懂了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 就是我給出 url ,,kk 就將 主題顯示出來
<moriramar> moriramar, 那叫ping呀……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, , 那叫ping呀……
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 我錯了……
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 哦，发现了，就是那些会突然隔的远，还有会重起来的那种就是mono的是吧？
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 重起來？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 例如 xxxx.com ..就顯示 til: 河蟹主題
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 不會有重起來的，重起來說明你機器有問題。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 反正就是会看着丑的，比如i和后面的隔了老远那种
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: mono字体绝对不会重叠
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 但是在寫程式的時候很好用。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 因為上下是對齊的。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 哦～
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 终端是不是都是用的mono的字体？
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 是的
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 嗯，一般腦子沒問題或者沒特殊需要的都是用mono的。
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 當然，鄙人去年有一段時間腦子出國問題。
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 明白了～～～ 
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 为啥不用mono的都是脑子有问题的？？？？大多数的字体都不是mono的啊
<zokr7et> sans 是 普通字体，serif 是字母带衬线，mono等宽
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 不是，我是說終端不用是有問題的
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 因為不對齊有很多麻煩事。
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 哦，我发现了，终端不用mono就会有好多字符叠起来
<zokr7et> 打出 WI 这两个字就能看出来
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 懂了吧。所以我去年不用，就是我腦子出問題了。
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 当W 和 I  一样宽就是 mono， 当I 两端看上去有横线就是 serif 
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: I看上去 只是一根棍子 就是 sans
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 我调tilda的时候就看了下.....发现只要不是Mono的就会@和其他的叠起来，而且那个i还会跑的跟前面那个挤热火，不要后面的字符
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<AsuraLe> moriramar: 一会研究下mono和非mono的字体文件在做的时候有什么差别
<zokr7et> :-[
<moriramar> AsuraLe, 嗯。你忙吧。
<AsuraLe> 嗯，继续去研究我的字体合成
<zokr7et> 我比较喜欢 devaju字体包
<AsuraLe> 对了，那种afm的字体文件是什么意思来的？
<Pwnna> 哇！
<Pwnna> mark pilgrim在网上失踪了
<Pwnna> http://twitter.com/#!/apple4us/status/121423608458379264
<Pwnna> 所有帐号关闭
<Pwnna> dive into python, html 5全部关闭
<adam8157> cfy: 求这个: http://www.smzdm.com/receive-free-kindle-with-special-offers-ad-for-free-to-receive-5-coupons-amazon.html
<moriramar> richard_ma, 真的假的……
<richard_ma> moriramar: ？什么真的假的？
<moriramar> 我暈，這補全到誰了……
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 笑，就你這cyr這破玩意，cy被輸入法卡掉了，居然拿r補了。
<zokr7et> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 呵呵，很好，吾就需要此種效果
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, cjk-abcde是這樣的嗎？不是叫什麼擴展區嗎？那個是一個東西嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 回來了？？還用回舊裝，，不用 kk了。？？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，我是省略了，，應該分開的 CJK-A CJK-B CJK-extA ,,
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 哦，是這樣。CJK-a CJK-b 都不是擴展集的，原來那就有的？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 是擴展，的，有不同的字形，，還有新加的那些 異形字 China 韓國的 日本國的。。新舊字體字形就這麼了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 哦，果然是擴展集的。那看來說的是一個東西了。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 如果想識別更多就用 utf-32BE
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯，所以我用 CJK-ABCDE
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 嗯，對的，已經4字節。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 其中有一個是數學符號的
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 不過UTF-8支持4字節的表達。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 所以無所謂。
<adam8157> cfy: ping
<cfy> adam8157: 
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 嗯嗯
<cfy> adam8157: 你确定中国的能用？
<cfy> adam8157: 我是中国注册的。有些美国only的没法用的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ?? 爾等在說啥？？
<adam8157> cfy: 主席给的买touch 问你要个买皮套
<cfy> adam8157: 主席买了touch?
<adam8157> cfy: 中国注册? 发给我邮箱试试 adam8157@gmail
<cfy> adam8157: 主席不是kindle?
<adam8157> cfy: 主席给了个code, 我准备拿来买kindle touch
<cfy> adam8157: 那我重启电脑，kindel连上试试
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ VPN-USA
<adam8157> cfy: 再问你要个买皮套...
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。
<cfy> adam8157: 等等，我试试，主要主席是美国的。我是中国的
<adam8157> cfy: 多谢 (不知道还有没有了)
<cfy> adam8157: 链接,再给下
<adam8157> cfy: http://www.smzdm.com/receive-free-kindle-with-special-offers-ad-for-free-to-receive-5-coupons-amazon.html
<CyrusYzGTt> ..?? kk在演示進出的奧秘
<adam8157> cfy: 可能已经过期, 你帮我看看吧 多谢
<cfy> adam8157: 恩,看时间过期了.不过我的kindle还没收到
<adam8157> cfy: 什么意思?
<cfy> adam8157: special offers里面没有这个优惠
<cfy> adam8157: 还没更新
<adam8157> cfy: 哦
<cfy> adam8157: 好像还是原来的老样子
<adam8157> cfy: 那就等你看到再说吧, 没有就算了 多谢
<adam8157> cfy: 官网皮套好贵啊 T_T
<cfy> adam8157: 呵呵.但是能上网的.不过,现在是已经过期了.感觉希望不大.
<fighterlyt> KINDLE?
<cfy> 申请截止至太平洋时间10月3日23点59分（北京时间10月4日15点左右），优惠券有效期截止至太平洋时间11月3日23点59分（北京时间11月4日15点左右）。
<adam8157> cfy: 哦 我没看到还有个这个...那就是没戏了...T_T
<cfy> adam8157: 没用了吧,除非,amazon的系统比较烂 :D
<adam8157> cfy: 麻烦你了
<cfy> adam8157: 没事:)
<fighterlyt> 可以用多看
<cfy> 不想装
<cfy> 没用
<cfy> 感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> bopomofo
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_sl99D2a18
<CyrusYzGTt> T_T kk 不在，沒有太多發url的慾望
<cfy> adam8157: 我了个去,貌似所有的优惠都是美国only的....
<adam8157> cfy: 你怎么国内注册的?
<adam8157> cfy: ship到美国就ok吧
<cfy> adam8157: 国内直接注册啊.只不过,地点选择成了中国了,估计.
<cfy> adam8157: 但是,不能设置.网页里面设置那部分打不开...我注册设备,还是机器上绑定的
<adam8157> cfy: 听主席说你注册搞得很麻烦
<cfy> adam8157: 恩,网页上,注册那部分也打不开...机器上注册的
<adam8157> cfy: 海外购kindle touch 想想都兴奋啊
<cfy> adam8157: 呵呵.....
<cfy> ofan: 买vpn送linux设置教程么...
<cfy> ofan: 包教包会么?我是debian testing
<adam8157> cfy: 这还用...
<MaskRay`> moriramar: 神器，Djinn，根据类型推导出具有该类型的函数
<moriramar> MaskRay`, Hoogle不也行嗎？
<ofan> cfy: 保送
<cfy> adam8157: 恩,不会设置vpn.客户端,server的也不会
<MaskRay`> moriramar: Djinn 是凭空创造，Hoogle 是根据已有函数
<ofan> cfy: 全套服务...
<adam8157> cfy: 很简单的
<cfy> ofan: 怎么付款?
<ofan> cfy: 支付宝
<cfy> ofan: 一月起卖?
<ofan> cfy: yeah
<adam8157> ofan: 价位?
<ofan> adam8157: 9 RMB/m,速度稳定性有保证
<moriramar> MaskRay`, 哦。可惜Portage沒有呀……
<slacker_HD> ;-)
<adam8157> ofan: 啧啧
<ofan> 出问题可以退款
 * ofan 咱是有品质的VPN
<cfy> ofan: 我同学只有网银...
<cfy> ofan: 给个帐号测试下 :D
<MaskRay`> callCC ? ((a -> (b->r)->r) -> (a->r)->r) -> (a->r)->r
<ofan> cfy: 好 等下
<MaskRay`> callCC a b = a (\ c _ -> b c) b
<cfy> ofan: 要不我过几天付款吧,我记得有个同学有.不过他回家了..
<cfy> adam8157: 我看到个,耳机打7折的offer
<cfy> adam8157: 但是是us only....
<adam8157> cfy: 木有需求啊.
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-rK2e58QuY&feature=related
<adam8157> cfy: 海外购是ship到一个美国地址 然后转运给我
<moriramar> MaskRay`, 你用cabal安裝的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 看美女講課 聽不懂 也是享受，，怎麼吾小時候，，是 老太太教的呢，，害我基礎這麼差
<MaskRay`> moriramar: cabal install djinn; PATH 加入 ~/.cabal/bin
<moriramar> MaskRay`, 算了……我不喜歡用Portage之外的東西安裝程式，Firefox/Thunderbird的插件已經是最大容忍了……
<MaskRay`> moriramar: 我相反，emacs ghc perl 的不喜欢用 Portage 装
<MaskRay`> moriramar: 不过有了 sets 我就无所谓了
<moriramar> MaskRay`, 那你unmask去用Portage 2.2吧……
<CyrusYzGTt> 有誰有興趣用 utf-32BE 這樣可以增加破解難度的哦
<ofan> 破解啥
<CyrusYzGTt> 文檔明文
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 真蛋疼……
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 對於 正體中文 可以達到最大的識別範圍
<cfy> 哎,设置界面,一直显示,Loading, please wait
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, UTF-8不一樣的嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ sleeping please wait
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ /我們 linux用的是 默認 utf-8LE 
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 就是 簡單編碼序列
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 是呀？所以為什麼要用UTF-32BE？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 因爲 很好
<moriramar> ……
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 哪好
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 就算這裏有監控的，破解是需要設置到 utf-32BE才能知道我們說什麼 增大 gfw的成本
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 这有什么成本
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 運算成本，負載增大，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 没多杀运算
<ofan> 多少
<cfy> 全部用emacs...每次都解密一次...
<cfy> sevkme: kk?
<ofan> 能不能自己建一个irc server然后跟freenode的连起来？
<cfy> 感觉是dns污染,所以打不开.T_T
<ofan> cfy: 别设置dns
<ofan> google的dns早被屏蔽了
<ofan> cfy: vpn会自动转发dns的数据包
<cfy> ofan: 我现在用了学校的192.168.0.1的.
<cfy> ofan: 不是google的.
<ofan> cfy: 直接用ip试试
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ ..
<tenzu> kk在干嘛?
<tenzu> boring
<CyrusYzGTt> so boring ,, non-freedom so boring
<slacker_HD> 哈哈哈
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: you.. bad boy
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ you .. I bu zhi dao you why zhe yang say I 
<phoenixlzx> 最近怎么不见pocoyo
<phoenixlzx> 我记得他好像开始用arch了啊
<slacker_HD>  phoenixlzxnihao
<MaskRay`> 最近怎么不见ee
<cfy> MaskRay`: ee照顾孩子去了嘛
<cfy> MaskRay`: 奶爸 lol
<MaskRay`> cfy: ...
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 水牛忙着论文吧,或者忙着和女友啪啪啪
<felix_lee> 这里很寂寞的么
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 额......我还没有妹纸呢...
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 找找就有了
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 找不到啊....班里才8个女生，还都是...唉，怎么说呢，计软院的哪有漂亮妹子
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 管院和社外的妹子好
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 里我太远了
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 你活该找不到妹子
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 一个学校的还嫌远
<tenzu> > Time.now
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 你咒我......
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 我当年找妹子的时候天天泡自习室里
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 我们还没开始上课呢
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 9月30日军训结束
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 那,傻了吧,可以泡学姐啊
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 学姐...?泡有什么用，我要找...还要个好的
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 说你傻你还真傻
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 找个学姐是学姐照顾你,找个学妹就是你伺候姑奶奶了
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 切，我承认我没谈过恋爱.....好了吧....
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 那更得加油了
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 好吧...我现在去写一篇文章...
<tenzu> gnome3的通知似乎变回来了
<slacker_HD> :-D
<moriramar> MaskRay`, 我又開始暈了，為什麼 Writer w a = Writer {runWriter :: (a, w)} runWriter 不用接參數的？
<phoenixlzx> http://www.phoenix-code.tk/android-desktop-notification/
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: http://www.phoenix-code.tk/android-desktop-notification/
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 你原创?
<phoenixlzx> 我在ikde看到的这个程序
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 然后这个想法是原创的
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 不错不错,你是技术型选手
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 呵呵，过奖
<slacker_HD> 如果我记得没错。clementine就支持android控制把
<slacker_HD> 嘿嘿
<slacker_HD>  phoenixlzx，你是clementine什么版本
<phoenixlzx> slacker_HD: 0.7.1
<slacker_HD> 我是7.3
<slacker_HD> 哈哈
<slacker_HD> 不过win下面的
<phoenixlzx> slacker_HD: 我这个是手机把信息、电话什么的推送通知到电脑上，不是控制
<slacker_HD> http://builds.clementine-player.org/
<slacker_HD> 明白
<slacker_HD> 不过我没有蓝牙，所以。。。
<MaskRay`> moriramar: w 是 Monoid，有初值 mempty
<phoenixlzx> 有wifi也可以...无线局域网也可以，手机和电脑只要能上网...都可以的
<moriramar> MaskRay`, 對，這個我知道。得，我再看看。
<slacker_HD> :-(我是黑莓的。。。
<phoenixlzx> slacker_HD: 正好问问，黑莓手机怎么样啊
<slacker_HD> 一般般
<slacker_HD> 不咋地
<moriramar> MaskRay`, 我懂了……果然看Monad最重要的還是看return呀。
<phoenixlzx> slacker_HD: 什么系统
<slacker_HD> 黑莓自己的
<phoenixlzx> palmos?
<slacker_HD> 不过我买的是低端便宜的
<slacker_HD> 黑莓自己的os
<slacker_HD> 国内的软件都是java改的，很少有专门开发的，所以不行
<MaskRay`> moriramar: 我能看懂一些 callCC 的用法了，但是原理还是不清楚
<phoenixlzx> slacker_HD: 哦...就是java，没其他的程序？
<slacker_HD> 黑莓原生的有的
<slacker_HD> 不过也是和java差不多的
<phoenixlzx> slacker_HD: 文件格式？
<slacker_HD> jad
<slacker_HD> cod
<slacker_HD> har
<slacker_HD> 就这些
<slacker_HD> jar
<phoenixlzx> slacker_HD: 我擦...还就这些
<phoenixlzx> android也就apk和jar
<slacker_HD> 你还觉得多
<slacker_HD> e 
<phoenixlzx> ios..没记错是ipk,还有啥...
<slacker_HD> 不熟
<phoenixlzx> limo是啥？ipk,wgt,jar,jad...
<ytx> help me
<ytx> 我的数据没了
<phoenixlzx> 我原来那个三星的i6410就是linux mobile
<slacker_HD> ytx，可以专业恢复的
<slacker_HD> 成都易我公司
<slacker_HD> 估计2000块把
<slacker_HD> 不贵
<ytx> 请问下有个ext3盘被格成ntfs格式后写了数据 还有没得恢复？
<ytx> 网上能下载的什么普通恢复工具我试过不行
<felix_lee> 写过数据就要找专业的数据恢复公司了
<slacker_HD> ytx，肯定可以的，呵呵
<ytx> 是不是要拆我的硬盘去问？
<ytx> 本子上的
<ytx> 东西没了，这两天都没精神
<felix_lee> 硬盘拆下来带过去试试看吧
<ytx> 为什么是我T-T
<phoenixlzx> ytx: ?
<MaskRay> Failed to get connection to session: Abnormal program termination spawning command line `dbus-launch ...
<phoenixlzx> ytx: 我看到过一篇文章...然后转载了
<phoenixlzx> ytx: http://www.phoenix-code.tk/ext3-data-recovery/
<kk> ⇪ ti: 高难度数据恢复案例:Linux Ext3文件系统误删除
<ytx> phoenixlzx: 看看。谢。
<slacker_HD> http://i.imgur.com/Qvc3m.gif
<phoenixlzx> ytx: 其实我觉得这个难度一般人做不来....
<kenifanying> ytx, 用testdisk 中的photorec，要是它恢复不了，你找数据恢复公司吧！
<phoenixlzx> ytx: http://hi.baidu.com/phoenixlzx/blog/item/a5aea6c3eea5ab3ae4dd3bb2.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: linux下（多平台）数据恢复软件_守望_百度空间 
<phoenixlzx> 这是我找的testdisk文档
<ytx> 昨天 我想格掉一个盘装xp 用个PE进去做分区等操作 不知道怎么搞的 其中一个ext3被格成了ntfs 并写了xp的C盘数据进去  
<kenifanying> ytx, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<kk> ⇪ ti: PhotoRec Step By Step - CGSecurity
<phoenixlzx> ytx: 那基本没救了...你用ghost吗？
<ytx> kenifanying: 我这电脑现在在其它分区装了xp 要恢复数据的那个ext3变成了ntfs 打开它发现里面全是和xp C盘一样的文件 我的世界崩塌了T-T
<ytx> phoenixlzx: 装xp的时候我是用pe进去用gho文件恢复安装的 结果... ...
<kenifanying> ytx, 原来ext3有什么文件这么重要?
<phoenixlzx> ytx: 那真没救了...ghost跟dd一个性质的....
<kenifanying> ytx, 一些网络小说，电影之类的没有恢复的价值吧
<ytx> kenifanying: 挂着/home呢
<felix_lee> 还是找恢复公司吧
<kenifanying> ytx, /home里面有什么重要的数据？
<kenifanying> ytx, 没有重要的数据/home挂了也没事
<kenifanying> ytx, 最多再安装一遍系统而已
<ytx> 照片 生活视频 电话录音 手机信息备份 
<ytx> 问题是以前挂着/home的那个ext3格成了现在的ntfs.
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • arch 进不了gdm啊 求助 内附详情 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347513 开机后 只有x 就是一个鼠标 鼠标形状是一块手表来着 然后背景是黑屏的 怎么解决啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 quanru — 2011-10-05 14:36 
<kenifanying> ytx, 手机信息备份应该很多东西还保留在你手机里面吧？ 照片的话你空间或者博客之类的有留不？ 有些没必要恢复的没了就没了
<phoenixlzx> ytx: easyrecovery忽略一切文件系统恢复试试吧
<kenifanying> phoenixlzx, testdisk干不了，easayrecovery跟finaldata也基本没戏
<phoenixlzx> kenifanying: 我说了嘛....ghost跟dd一个级别的
<kenifanying> ytx, 去下个testdisk吧，然后用photorec去弄……搞不定的话还是别忙活了，当作教训……
<ytx> winhex我试过不行
<kenifanying> ytx, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Download
<kenifanying> ytx, 数据恢复不是什么都能够完全恢复的
<ytx> 无论如何谢过各位，忙活先。
<phoenixlzx> 早上优化服务器没来及吃饭...泡面伺候...中午写文章没来及吃饭...泡面伺候.....
<richard_ma> ph
<richard_ma> phoenixlzx: 晚上把妹没来及吃饭。。。泡面伺候。。。
<phoenixlzx> richard_ma: 昨晚服务器宕机了...泡面伺候....
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 年轻人注意身体了
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 没办法啊....
<richard_ma> phoenixlzx: 在哪家公司啊？
<phoenixlzx> richard_ma: 什么公司
<richard_ma> phoenixlzx: 哪里的服务器宕机了？
<phoenixlzx> richard_ma: 我自己的！archlinux中文论坛宕机了
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 幸好我没去哪里做版主
<richard_ma> phoenixlzx: 拜大牛
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 不然还要帮你搞
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 年轻的时候你找病，年老的时候病找你
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 你可以问问我要那个版主帮我搞了？宕机了是我重启的，早上是我自己优化的内存....除了初始环境是火星猫搭建的，网站都是我一个人啊.....
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 火星猫是谁？主题不错，我喜欢
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 我也不想这样，我还没女朋友呢...还不想死啊....
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 但是内容太少
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 那就别搞了。把服务器托管给社区
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: phpbb官方论坛里找的...felixonmars...他帮我装好的ubuntu lamp环境
<phoenixlzx> 社区？哪有社区？
<felix_lee> -2felixonmars啊  他好像是WHU的
<phoenixlzx> felix_lee: WHU是神马？
<phoenixlzx> 武汉大学？
<felix_lee> 是的
<phoenixlzx> ......果然牛人啊....
<felix_lee> 我看过他的blog和twitter
<phoenixlzx> 为什么你的名字也有felix
<felix_lee> 因为我也是Felix  *_*
<phoenixlzx> 这么多...felix
<gebjgd> 武大
<gebjgd> 有樱花
<gebjgd> 别的不知道了
<felix_lee> 还有..妹子？
<phoenixlzx> 我妈高中毕业的时候想去武汉大学来着...后来被苏大录取了
<felix_lee> 哦不对，我记错了，felixonmars是HUST的，一直把HUST和WHU搞混...
<gebjgd> felix_lee, 湖北湘妹子是不错
<phoenixlzx> HUST又是神马？
<gebjgd> 皮肤巨嫩
<felix_lee> 华中科大
<phoenixlzx> 更是牛人啊.....
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 华中科大很好么？
<felix_lee> 我就记得他在各种PT上都很活跃
<felix_lee> 现在HUST比WHU要好
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 听说很好很好...
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 那清华北大呢？
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 反正比我们这种不知名的学校好的多得多
<felix_lee> 华科大概国内前十吧
<gebjgd> felix_lee, 国内高校排名。。。。
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 你还跟谁比，拿清华和港大比呢？
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 你在比什么？钱？
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 还是学生的素质？
<felix_lee> gebjgd: 国内比比嘛，娱乐一下算了
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 学生素质绝对是清华牛逼
<felix_lee> 哪里的学生都可以牛逼
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 我觉得你就是清华的...
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 不是
<phoenixlzx> 好啦...反正在这里我觉得都是比较出名的高校，不想我们.....
<phoenixlzx> 人家都没听说过...
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 记住年轻人，不要让你因为你的母校而有名
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 我知道
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 而是让你的母校因为你而变的有名
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 有待努力....
<tenzu> gebjgd: 你说的很有道理啊
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 不是现在的我能实现的
<tenzu> 不过出名有两种...
<phoenixlzx> tenzu又要吐槽...
<tenzu> 后面自行联想
<ytx> = =
<phoenixlzx> ytx: 你恢复得怎么样了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ... …… ……
<gebjgd> 云南大学就因为马加爵出名了
<gebjgd> 你们也可以努力么
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 我在怎么努力都没那能耐.....
<ytx> phoenixlzx: 在扫，估计没戏，留着那分区，以后有大钱了再找人看看。
<CyrusYzGTt> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 你們都說大學，，吾只是高中肆業生
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 你可以让你的高中母校也出名
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu中怎么没icmpenum命令 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347517 Ubuntu中怎么没icmpenum命令 提示说： icmpenum：command not found apt-get install icmpenum不能安装的 ！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 cl1_1_1 — 2011-10-05 15:21 
<ytx> CyrusYzGTt: 社会是一所很好的大学。
<tenzu> LOL
<tenzu> 家里蹲大学
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 好吧，，我用自殺來讓母校出名
<felix_lee> 为什么话题转到了“让母校出名”上了
<CyrusYzGTt> ytx§ 。。我是從牆外 學到知識的。。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, XX高中辍学生 CyrusYzGTt 强奸tenzu未遂
<felix_lee> = =
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不行，怎麼也要 蒼井空 瑪麗亞
<tenzu> gebjgd: 那没准儿我也出名了,先去做个访谈,然后走几个穴
<gebjgd> tenzu, 请问你是如何拒绝 CyrusYzGTt 的后入。是你太紧。还是他太软？
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 貌似哭熊上南阳理工了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不行，怎麼也要 蒼井空 瑪麗亞
<phoenixlzx> 刚才去洗碗了...我错过了什么？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 紧守菊门令其知难而退
<gebjgd> tenzu, 是你太紧。。。
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: cj什么gm那个，也是高中生...
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 他不是已经入学了么
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 对啊
<ytx> 只要拿到苍井空的微博密码 再P你进去 挂上横幅XX高中 不出三分钟 立马成名。
<phoenixlzx> 跟我一样，今年大一
<tenzu> gebjgd: 这是我传授给你的秘籍,以后你肯定用得上
<gebjgd> tenzu, 多谢
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 汝想表示何人？？
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 听起来我跟他是校友一样...
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 坛子里有两个牛人....
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 都是一级的，今年高中毕业
<phoenixlzx> IOer
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ ..吾是 fedora論壇的
<phoenixlzx> 我说我们论坛
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 吾06高中肆業
<CyrusYzGTt> 呃呃
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 没记错的话，你也是南阳理工吧...
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 男阳里攻,下次不要记混了
<phoenixlzx> cjxgm cuihao hceasy  三个，hceasy今年大一，另外两个...不清楚
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 好吧...我不知道你是那个学校的....
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=259
<kk> ⇪ ti: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 新版Archlinux中文FTP开通
<phoenixlzx> 怎么一下子都没人了
<ytx> phoenixlzx: 看微博。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA5NzMyMTIw.html
<CyrusYzGTt>  0 0 kk不給點反應
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 国外是不能看youku的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ .. 不清楚，， 吾 in 廣府 
<phoenixlzx> 我要去欣赏校园～～秋季下午的校园是最美丽的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA5NzMyMTIw.html
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 死神342 超清版「谢谢」 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 能看
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 看的刚刚的
<phoenixlzx> 我回来了...
<phoenixlzx> 我们阳台没有那种味道....可以让人晒太阳喝下午茶的....
<phoenixlzx> 虽然外面很漂亮
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ kk  汝又change 呢稱
 * sevk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<tusooa> sevk: ub],...
<tusooa> sevk: ghost kk
<sevk> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍧ 
<GNUdog> Photon 家的东西…
<adam8157> GNUdog: rhnqa中
<GNUdog> adam8157: 祝你好运了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 这东西, 运气没好过
<GNUdog> adam8157: 帮个忙吧
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啥子
<GNUdog> adam8157: 等下给你个 XML，帮我提交了
<adam8157> GNUdog: ok
<adam8157> GNUdog: 发到工作邮箱
<GNUdog> adam8157: OK
<Guest9573> ofan: 你以前推荐的一个 git 站点叫什么？
 * kenifanying 我把gpg的密码给忘记了，但是又不想吊销它，仍然记得密码中的大部分，如何暴力破解出来？
<adam8157> kenifanying: 能暴力破解的话, 大家都不要玩儿了
<void1> 这怎么可能
<kenifanying> adam8157, 应该可以吧，gpg手册上就讲密码短语是最弱的一部分
<adam8157> kenifanying: 那倒也是
<kenifanying> adam8157, 而且我知道我用的密码的大部分，字典攻击之类的应该可以
<kenifanying> adam8157, 但是我想问下有哪些现成的暴力破解的工具
<ofan> Guest9573: bitbucket?
<ofan> kenifanying: 没人用暴力破，除非真的很简单
<moriramar> kenifanying, 密碼短語最弱是因為那是涉及到人的部分。
<moriramar> kenifanying, 一個安全系统最弱的部分是涉及到人的部分。
<kenifanying> ofan, 我的密码就是太复杂了，一段时间没用给忘记了……:-(
<kenifanying> ofan, 还好弄了吊销证书……
<moriramar> Guest9573, codaset?
<moriramar> Codaset關站了，悲劇呀。
<ofan> kenifanying: 只要秘钥用2048位以上，别随便把密码信息告诉别人就没事
<kenifanying> ofan, 偶用4096的RSA,……
<ofan> kenifanying: 2048就可以其实
<ofan> kenifanying: 你又不是什么重要人物,没必要用那么高的
<kenifanying> ofan, debian 的wiki 上说 2048 sha1 的貌似已经不安全了……
<Guest9573> ofan: 讨论 git 技巧的？
<kenifanying> ofan, 以后会成为重要人物的:-)
<ofan> kenifanying: sha1哪有那么长
<ofan> Guest9573: 不是..
<ofan> Guest9573: git hosting的
<Guest9573> ofan: 讨论 git 技巧的站点，不是仓库
<kenifanying> ofan, http://wiki.debian.org/Keysigning
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Keysigning - Debian Wiki
<kenifanying> ofan, * Note that due to weaknesses found with the SHA1 hashing algorithm Debian wants stronger RSA keys that are at least 4096 bits and preferring SHA2. 
<kenifanying> sevk, hi ^
<ofan> kenifanying: 那是说rsa
<sevk> kenifanying, 你好。  ㍨ 
<Guest9573> ofan: 你推荐的，网址忘了
<ofan> Guest9573: git ready?
<kenifanying> ofan, 你什么时候把kk赶走了？
<ofan> Guest9573: pro git?
<kenifanying> sevk, 你什么时候把kk赶走了？
<kenifanying> sevk, 你把可爱的kk咋样了？
<tusooa> kenifanying: sevk == kk== ub]
<Guest9573> ofan: git ready
<sevk> kenifanying, 我说我得到的KK摆脱吗？  ㍨ 
<kenifanying> tusooa, 会自动改名字？
<tusooa> kenifanying: 谁知道。。。
<tusooa> 原先，就叫ub]
<GNUdog> NND
<GNUdog> Lion 的问题还是很多，无缘无故就 hang 了
<ofan> 我都想把mac卖了
<kenifanying> ofan, 送给我吧……
<adam8157> GNUdog: done
<ofan> kenifanying: 给钱
<kenifanying> ofan, ……
<ofan> kenifanying: $2000 就卖，包邮
<sevk> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu默认PS1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347523 我的ubuntu10.04上的PS1的值为 \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\] ${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$ 前面的 \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\] 是什么意思？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 shmily623 — 2011-10-05 16:09 
<GNUdog> adam8157: 这两天连续无缘无故 hang 住两次了
<GNUdog> 超想回 Snow Leopard
<ofan> kenifanying: 再送个magic mouse
<kenifanying> ofan, 哪个版的？
<adam8157> GNUdog: RP啊
<kenifanying> GNUdog, 弄个linux上去
<GNUdog> adam8157: 去死
<ofan> kenifanying: pro 15"的，高配，内存升级过
<kenifanying> GNUdog, 干掉os x
<ofan> 干不掉
<ofan> 不能干掉
<GNUdog> kenifanying: 以前 Snow Leopard 没有这么容易挂的
<GNUdog> 没事瞎改啥 Aqua 的东西…
<kenifanying> ofan, 2000块都负不起:-(
<kenifanying> GNUdog, 你干什么它挂了？
<tenzu> 我两台机器里的lion都么的问题
<GNUdog> kenifanying: 关掉 Web Sharing 然后非常迅速的点 Remote Login
<kenifanying> GNUdog, 给apple 提交bug! 
<GNUdog> kenifanying: 不能稳定重现的
<GNUdog> Aqua 改了之后，用户态的东西 hang 住两次了
<GNUdog> Panic 过一次
<kenifanying> GNUdog, 这就没办法咯…… 多骂骂或许乔帮主会听到
<GNUdog> 不过…每次新的 OS X 的 major release 之后，有这种蛋疼的问题似乎是个传统了
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 乔帮主自己都快挂了
<Guest9573> moriramar: neutrino是门比c快的程式语言……
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 没挂之前还是有用的……
<moriramar> Guest9573, 你居然在那！！！
<moriramar> Guest9573, 你在搞什麼？？？
<moriramar> Guest9573, 居然是你！！！！！
<moriramar> Guest9573, 改名字！
<ofan> Guest9573: 居然是谁
<moriramar> ofan, Maskray...
<ofan> moriramar: 奥
<ofan> Guest9573: 居然是你！！！
<moriramar> Guest9573, 另外，neutrino是中微子的意思。
<GNUdog> Address an issue that causes the menu bar to not appear in full screen apps.  ->  遇到很多次
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA5OTU1Mjgw.html
<ofan> 比C快其实挺正常的
<freeflying> GNUdog: ip4s没太大变化啊
<ofan> 有个什么ADT 号称效率很高
<GNUdog> freeflying: 那个摄像头就大赞了
<freeflying> GNUdog: 中国要到年底才能有了
<GNUdog> freeflying: 嗯，你可以考虑从美国偷运台
<GNUdog> lol
<ofan> 别买iphone了
<Guest9573> moriramar: 你的双关我明白
<moriramar> Guest9573, 好吧……還有你不是這麼蛋疼吧。明白還在這發一次……
<freeflying> GNUdog: 美国的都是有合约的
<GNUdog> freeflying: 有 contract free 的
<GNUdog> 似乎
<Guest9573> moriramar: 有趣的东西retweet一下
 * JGJGJGJGJ iphone 3 free
 * JGJGJGJGJ iphone 4 99$
<GNUdog> contract free should on sale for $629
<moriramar> Guest9573, IRC上不用RT，另外這個段子在twitter和g+都傳爛了……
<moriramar> Guest9573, 話說你有twitter嗎？我fo一個吧？
 * JGJGJGJGJ 腐败的资本主义社会
 * ofan 同意
<ofan> 万恶的资本主义
<freeflying> GNUdog: 629*6.4
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: 你的vpn卖不出去，不如赠一个给我吧，嘿嘿
<GNUdog> freeflying: *should*
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 能卖出去
<GNUdog> 也许是 649，记不清具体数字了
<stock-cn> freeflying: ip4就是iphone4的简称吗？
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: how much
<stock-cn> 听说现在有ip6了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我觉得吧, 还是得换手机. 昨天机场, 一个韩国妹子跟我聊天, 然后借我电话用了下, 然后, 就没有然后了
<GNUdog> adam8157: 哈哈哈
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 9 RMB/月
<stock-cn> adam8157: 那就买个ip6
<GNUdog> 我倒是对 4s 很赞赏，特别是摄像头和 Siri
<adam8157> GNUdog: 囧
<tenzu> adam8157: 手机送给韩国妹子了?
<ofan> adam8157: 韩国人你也要
<stock-cn> 小米也很赞
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: 限流量吗？
<GNUdog> 哦，还有，就是我可以用电信的号了
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 不限
<adam8157> tenzu: 没, 她看不上我的黑白诺基亚
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: 有点心动
<tenzu> adam8157: 死棒子
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 不限时，不限速，不限流量，不限客户端数量
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 提供自动配置路由的脚本
<ofan> 只让国外流量的走VPN
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: pptp or pp2p ，支持不？
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: pptp
<Guest9573> moriramar: 啊，我不知道
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 最常用，这个
<moriramar> Guest9573, 你不知道什麼？
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: android能用不？
 * adam8157 表示很熟悉韩国人, 国内哈韩和仇视韩国的时候, 我都没啥感觉.
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 能用
<GNUdog> freeflying: check this out, http://chinese.winandmac.com/news/apple-posts-iphone-4s-related-videos-on-youtube-with-adeles-song-in-the-background/
<sevk> ⇪ ti: winandmac.com香港版 » 蘋果在YouTube上發表三段iPhone 4S影片
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 不过需要你手机通过wifi或者cmnet接入点上网
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: 说的这样诱人。。。
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 本来就诱人，有好几个都买了
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: 怎么交易？
<Guest9573> moriramar: 不知道传烂了
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ 不公平,怎麼不顯示吾的url主題
<CyrusYzGTt> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA5NzMyMTIw.html
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 死神342 超清版「谢谢」 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<JGJGJGJGJ> CyrusYzGTt: 它ignore你了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://unicode.org/
<Guest9573> android 用 pptp 的 vpn，什么软件好
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Unicode Consortium
<CyrusYzGTt> JGJGJGJGJ§ ..現在目前木有
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 支付宝
<Guest9573> 要支持 mppe
<moriramar> Guest9573, 對了，MonadReader提供的ask算是個什麼意思？這個和ReaderT的return有什麼區別？
<JGJGJGJGJ>  > Time.now
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 有paypal能付美金最好 lol
<sevk> JGJGJGJGJ, 2011-10-05 16:44:36 +0800
<Guest9573> irssi 如何根据模式高亮匹配行
<JGJGJGJGJ> CyrusYzGTt: k又改名字了
<CyrusYzGTt> JGJGJGJGJ§ 嗯，
<Guest9573> moriramar: ReaderT 的 return 是 a -> t m a
<Guest9573> moriramar: ask 是取出环境中保存的常量
<moriramar> Maskray, ask 就是 m r。但是Monad應該保存不了什麼才對，所以我在奇怪這個保存的是什麼意思？
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: 考虑下
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 赶紧拍下吧.. 我再卖几个就不卖了
<ofan> moriramar: 你也搞haskell>
<ofan> ?
<widon> E429: File "arch/arm/mach-s3c2410/incl
<widon> ude/mach/irqs.h" does not exist
<moriramar> ofan, 什麼情况？
<widon> 我的cscope老是报这个错，这是为什么啊
<MaskRay> moriramar: 比如 do { a <- ask; b <- ask; return 5 } ，根据 >>= 的规则，ReaderT 会把 runReaderT 传入的常量传递给所有中间的 m x
<MaskRay> moriramar: 是通过 ask >>= \a -> xxx 这样来把常量传递给 a 的
<tusooa> 才发现的 --resume         -- Resumes the last merge operation
<moriramar> MaskRay, 呃……跟不上了，我再看看。
<ofan> widon: 路径不对
 * kenifanying 今天一个下午就再那里试gpg密码了……还是吊销掉重新弄过得了！
<widon> ofan, 我是在linux内核根目录里面执行生成cscope脚本的啊。
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 怎么样.. 我都要睡了
<ofan> widon: 用绝对路径
<JGJGJGJGJ> adam8157: linode使用没？
<adam8157> JGJGJGJGJ: 没米
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: 明天答复，嘿嘿
<ofan> 。。
<ofan> 睡觉去
<widon> ofan, find . -name "*.h" -o -name "*.c" -o -name "*.cc" > cscope.files
<widon> cscope -bkq -i cscope.files
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: 关键是偶没用过支付宝，嘿嘿
<MaskRay> 机器又卡死了
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 支付宝很简单
<MaskRay> find xxx | cscope xxx -i /dev/stdin
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 有网上银行就行
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 信用卡更方便
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: 你没在中国？
<WiiW> 这是什么 : `\x04\x01y湔\\\b\a\x00'
<MaskRay> ofan: linux-2.6 那个 git ，要回到 v2.6.38  用什么命令好，要保留 .o
<tusooa> MaskRay: .39不好？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 算了，reset --hard 
<stock-cn> IP6=IPHONE6
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5h0DU_cnXFA
<ofan> JGJGJGJGJ: 没
<ofan> 睡 困死了
<mayli> pp/me 饿了
 * mayli 饥饿的哲学家出现
<JGJGJGJGJ> ofan: 哦，我明天去开支付宝，
<JGJGJGJGJ> mayli: 哲学家？
<JGJGJGJGJ> mayli: female?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 先 stash 再 apply？我的想法应该不行，timestamp 会乱套的，还是 --hard
<tusooa> MaskRay: 去重新clone?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 保留.o，那是找死额。估计git出来的文件，都没你编译的新。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 或者，去看看portage里又不
<tusooa> 有
<tusooa> /
<tusooa> MaskRay: 
<ytx> 恢复失败。
<ytx> 跟本没找到目录 数据是在里面 
<ytx> æ ¹
<MaskRay> tusooa: 嗯，所以还是 --hard 好了
<tusooa> .
<sevk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • execlp函数 不理解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347529 if ((pid=fork())<0) err_sys("fork error"); else if (pid==0){ execlp(buf,buf,(char*)0); err_ret("couldn't execute: %s",buf); exit(127); } if ((pid = waitpid(pid,&status,0))<0) ................ 颜色标记的语句没有执行到 难道子进程执行完execlp就自动退出了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dtczhl — 2 ...
<mao> 问大家一个问题，我的内存2g，从来没有使用上过1g，怎么swap就已经使用了200M呢
<tlze> linux的内存管理就优胜在这里，很久不用的交换出去，为缓存做优化。
<mao> tlze: 确实是，我已经将近一个星期没有关机了
<widon> cd进工程目录，然后cs add ，然后cs show，prepend path就是none，用其他方法进去prepend path纠正常。。。
<NoIE> since it is not so important exactly <i>what</i> the reflections are
<NoIE> 因为这时反射不是那么重要。
<NoIE> 我翻译的对吗？
<leyle> mplayer 增大音量是哪个键？ 9,0 是只能在0~100之间调节音量，可以像vlc那样调整400%么？
<CyrusYzGTt> leyle§ ctrl+*
<jiero> NoIE: 强调反射的源
<CyrusYzGTt> leyle§ shift+*
<NoIE> jiero: 因为这时反射的<i>来源</i>不是那么重要。
<NoIE> 是这样吗？
<leyle> CyrusYzGTt: 这个只能放大到100
<CyrusYzGTt> leyle§ ..好吧，我不會
<tlze> leyle: 修改配置文件.myplayer/config，加入下面两行：softvol=1
<tlze> softvol-max=300
 * tusooa 's 刚才emacs卡死
<gebjgd> tusooa, 赞
<tusooa> gebjgd: 额
<gebjgd> vim从来没卡死过
<leyle> tlze: 谢谢 哈，
<jiero> NoIE: 不是吧。
<NoIE> jiero: 我该怎样翻译？
<jiero> NoIE: 我不懂
<gebjgd> NoIE, 职业翻译了？
<gebjgd> NoIE, 月入上万了吧
<NoIE> jiero: 不是，还是以前的那个教程。
<jiero> NoIE: 反射是什么不重要
<maya1> gtalk连不上表示很愤怒的飘过- -！
<jiero> gebjgd:  你肯定上万了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 废话
<NoIE> jiero: 谢谢，的却应该这样翻译。谢谢。
<jiero> gebjgd: 真的上万欧元？
<gebjgd> jiero, 梦呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 你个。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 上万欧元我还休假上irc？
<gebjgd> jiero, 早就去地中海 urlaub了
<jiero> gebjgd:  我不知道你休假
<jiero> gebjgd: 你的想法真猜不出
<gebjgd> jiero, 休假太多了。这个月底还有下个月初还有2周休假
<gebjgd> jiero, 我喜欢沙滩 比基尼 裸体
<gebjgd> jiero, 阳光水果海水
<jiero> gebjgd: 哦，因为时薪太高了——再找一份工作好了
<jiero> gebjgd:  明白。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 滚
<jiero> gebjgd: 不
<maya1> = =！
<gebjgd> jiero, 你今天没课？
<maya1> opera的插件都要自己装啊- - -
<Kandu> tusooa: ip 怎麼還沒改？
<tusooa> Kandu: 改啥ip
<tusooa> *** tusooa is tusooa (~user@unaffiliated/tusooa)
<Kandu> tusooa.tk
<maya1> chrome现在超慢  伤不起啊 啊啊啊
<tusooa> Kandu: 那是nameserver的问题额
<tusooa> Kandu: 不会解决
<jiero> gebjgd: 你不知道我毕业了。等消息。同时整理资料。
<Kandu> tusooa: 這麼長時間你都不理它，懶鬼啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 时间也不对。
<gebjgd> jiero, 假
<tusooa> Kandu: 关键是，咋搞
<Kandu> tusooa: 問 MaskRay 吧
<gebjgd> jiero, 你毕业也太久了吧
<adam8157> maya1: 闺女
<MaskRay> xtreemhost 彻底瘫痪了
<jiero> gebjgd: 恩。2周了。
<Kandu> tusooa: 我沒用過 .tk 的控制介面
<gebjgd> jiero, 靠
<maya1> adam8157: 当叔~
<tusooa> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98023
<sevk> 新 Arch发行版 • 今天好疯狂啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347534 今天Arch疯起来了，不知道是不是又到了一月一次的大升级阶段，今天更新了好多包啊，内核，vbox,flash，刚刚还来了一个nvidia…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 YeLee — 2011-10-05 17:39 
<jiero> geb
<jiero> gebjgd:  应该是太久了对不。。。
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: ，
<ineed>  > Time.now
<sevk> ineed, 2011-10-05 17:53:58 +0800
<mao> arch应该下载哪个镜像？
<gebjgd> mao, dual boot
<gebjgd> mao, 686和x64都带了
<mao> gebjgd: 这样吧，我的是T6670 core dual的处理器
<gebjgd> mao, 内存
<mao> 2G
<mao> gebjgd: 2G
<gebjgd> mao, 686
<mao> gebjgd: core-dual是个什么？
<gebjgd> mao, 686和x64都带了
<mao> gebjgd: 我以为是针对双核处理器优化了的呢，太傻了
<JGJGJGJGJ> jiero: hi
<gebjgd> mao, core dual?
<jiero> JGJGJGJGJ:  走开。。。
<jiero> JGJGJGJGJ:  hi
<gebjgd> mao, 刚才看错了
<mao> gebjgd: ^O^
<CyrusYzGTt> 雙啓動
<ashtray> lol
<mao> gebjgd: 主要是想看看gnome3什么样子
<CyrusYzGTt> maya1 滾回你那個姦夫哪裏
<gebjgd> mao, 没看到core dual, 只有dual Architecture
<JGJGJGJGJ> ...
<gebjgd> mao, 没啥意思。令人很失望
<mao> gebjgd: 确实改变挺大的，有点不习惯了
<gebjgd> mao, 连x安装方式都变了
<mao> gebjgd: 在fedora上体验过一把，很差劲
<gebjgd> mao, 看新的wiki吧
<mao> gebjgd: 好的
<mao> arch里人好少哦，还没有gentoo-cn里人多
<gebjgd> mao, 瞎说
<gebjgd> mao, arch-cn里很多
<gebjgd> mao, arch用户都在这里。你直接问就是了。其实这个频道早就是arch-cn了
<JGJGJGJGJ> jiero: fileds奖的得主，华人，在你们那？
<jiero> JGJGJGJGJ: you are second to ignore...
<mao> gebjgd: 哦，我说呢，刚才进arch-cn频道了，只有两个人，原来高手都在这
<gebjgd> mao, 你进的是archlinux-cn
<mao> gebjgd: 正在下载arch，一会体验一把
<gebjgd> mao, 还有个oftc的频道
<JGJGJGJGJ> jiero: who is first?
<CyrusYzGTt> f15 內核升級了。需要重啓了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 開機  18:09:16 up 6 days,  4:22,  7 users,  load average: 0.43, 0.36, 0.25
 * JGJGJGJGJ Ignore更好，ignore更健康.
 * JGJGJGJGJ 今天你ignore了吗？
 * JGJGJGJGJ 你的ignore，是你的ignore.
 * JGJGJGJGJ 
<sevk> JGJGJGJGJ:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
 * tenzu 觉得kk工作正常
 * tenzu congratulations!
 * qinglingquan 为什么是78S?
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个要吗？ http://www.smzdm.com/receive-free-kindle-with-special-offers-ad-for-free-to-receive-30-off-amazon-coupons-to-buy-headphones.html
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 什么值得买 » 免费领取：Kindle with Special Offers（广告版）用户免费领取亚马逊30% off 选购耳机优惠券
<adam8157> roylez_: 不买耳机了, 你收下算了, 说不定谁要呢
<gebjgd> roylez_, 准备入手kindle fire？
<roylez_> gebjgd: 不是eink，要它干啥
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,剛纔被斷綫了。。
<gebjgd> roylez_, 当平板躺床上和老婆看毛片爱爱阿
<gebjgd> roylez_, 再说你都有eink了
<gebjgd> roylez_, 我也有了，当然该入手平板了
<roylez_> gebjgd: 你自己留着
<adam8157> roylez_: 还在家呢?
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez_: 我在办公室加班 555
<gebjgd> adam8157, 不能吧。rh这么狠？
<gebjgd> adam8157, 十一大过节的还加班
<JGJGJGJGJ> 你的益达，是你的益达，好无语的广告
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我的东西respin了...美国时间10.5就release
<adam8157> gebjgd: 我刚到家, 就接到boss电话说respin了...
<gebjgd> adam8157, 那没辙了。撞豆腐死了算了
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你回国内了?
<adam8157> gebjgd: 见你这几天作息跟+8似的
<gebjgd> adam8157, 没有。休假中
<gebjgd> adam8157, 没有阿。休假无聊
<ashtray> taco
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X53IcQlNQus'
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X53IcQlNQus
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 公共電視 我們的島 ─農村的真相
<Kandu> adam8157: 搞定了沒？
<adam8157> Kandu: 说加班么? 差一点点
<jiero> roylez 主席好； adam8157 蛋蛋好； Kandu  好
<adam8157> jiero: 坏人
<jiero> adam8157: 你早就知道了，我一直是强盗
 * adam8157 为了宇宙的和平和正义
<CyrusYzGTt> 開機  18:09:16 up 6 days,  4:22,  7 users,  load average: 0.43, 0.36, 0.25
<Kandu> jiero: 晚上好 XD
<jiero> adam8157。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§  18:09:16 up 6 days,  4:22,  7 users,  load average: 0.43, 0.36, 0.25
<jiero> Kandu:  晚上好。对啊。差距成了3个小时。。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 18:33:12 up 5 days,  2:40,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.01, 0.05
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 比你多一天，，不過 正在內核升級，要重啓了。。。
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 我的手机uptime一个月了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 刚刚重启
<gebjgd> XD
<Kandu> jiero: 難道你跑到 +11 的地方去了
<jiero> gebjgd: 我一段时间天天重启。。。因为Firefox的占用总是回收不来。。。
<jiero> Kandu: 夏令时。
<Kandu> jiero: 夏令時!!
<jiero> Kandu:  恩。夏天了
<adam8157> jiero: 夏天!!
<jiero> adam8157: 错了，是出了冬天了。
<Kandu> jiero: 沒想到，你們那兒還實行夏令時的
<jiero> Kandu: 这是世界上最无聊的国家制度了。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 我正用着 fx 3.5 ...
<jiero> Kandu: 半年一度调节人类生物钟
<jiero> Kandu: 恩。你的不是手机吧。
 * adam8157 关键时刻, 那老外吃中午饭去了联系不上....啊!!!
<jiero> adam8157: 没办法。经常见老外悠哉游哉喝咖啡中断对话。
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯，弊大於利的制度
<Kandu> jiero: 正用 debian stable，所以
<jiero> Kandu: 恩。用 Chromium 啊。
<Kandu> jiero: 需要的功能沒有
<jiero> Kandu: 好吧。那么继续。
<Kandu> jiero: 目前只有 fx 能滿足需求了
<adam8157> Kandu: iceweasel 7 路过. 其实去官网下个bin的吧
<jiero> Kandu: Opera 也不性？
 * adam8157 vimperator没有chromium版的啊!! 其它又太弱
<Kandu> adam8157: 嗯，就是新的用得不爽才換老的
<Kandu> jiero: 還不熟悉 opera 呢
<jiero> Kandu: 那就坚持 FX 的道路~
 * jiero 现在没钱，谁若是有闲钱，某人发起了 Inkscape 自发导出专业 PDF的扩展项目，捐款需要
<jiero> adam8157: 熟练Linux的家伙们大多是/曾是vim用户吧。
<adam8157> jiero: 不晓得 反正我是
<jiero> adam8157: 我知道的全是额。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 我不用重啓了，，剛纔的更新被撤銷了
<jiero> adam8157:  老外写 blog 真认真。。。 http://www.rockpool.com/2011/09/spice-temple-melbourne-hunan-dinner-recap/ 写这么长的饮食介绍。恩。湖南菜。
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Rockpool » Blog Archive » Spice Temple Melbourne Hunan Dinner Recap
<adam8157> jiero: 饿了
<adam8157> jiero: 还没吃饭
<jiero> adam8157:  蛋蛋应该会光合作用，不要忘记补充叶绿素
 * adam8157 要不是我现在正求人品...
<phoenixlzx> http://www.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=273
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Archlinux中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 支持论坛运营页面
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你的rp值在踢了我後，都得重新積累
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 已经使出杀手锏了...一会儿就好
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 這是假rp..
<adam8157> phoenixlzx: 你这vps一年多少钱
<phoenixlzx> phoenixlzx: 不算很贵...每月10美元
<gebjgd> phoenixlzx, 贵的你都说胡话了，说话对象都选错了
<adam8157> Remove      686 Package(s)    Installed size: 9.1 G   大杀器
<phoenixlzx> gebjgd: 这....?
 * adam8157 yum 好慢
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ,,嗚嗚，剛纔看到的升級被撤銷了，，
<jiero> adam8157: 你刚才准备踢我？
<adam8157> jiero: 吓唬吓唬你
<jiero> adam8157:  哦。结果我没看见，没有唬住。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 根據f15的命名法，，那可是 3.0.6內核啊
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 啥
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 2.6.40.6內核
 * kenifanying  一个mm 问我她的htc g13 老是n多程序自动开启，有时候还自动拨号，不知给位用htc的有没这个问题？
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 没有
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 我的htc健康的很
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 那估计是g13个例咯…… 
<tonghuix> kenifanying: 都是哪些程序自动启动？
<kenifanying> tonghuix, 我问下她……
<jiero> kenifanying: 中国产的应用大概都喜欢那样。。。
<tonghuix> kenifanying: 告诉她尽量安装国外开源APP，一般比较有保障，安全也比较高
<kenifanying> jiero, 估计是一些微博之类的程序……之前他说关掉
<kenifanying> jiero, 又自动重启
<jiero> kenifanying: 额。不知道。
<kenifanying> tonghuix, 我一般不安国内的东东……
<jiero> kenifanying: 我反正没有用android~
<gebjgd> kenifanying, g13是什么？
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 野火……
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 我这里没有任何问题。desire z
 * microcai help
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 你的女mm应该买野花。不应该买野火。和她不配
<jiero> kenifanying: 让她备份后刷机。
 * microcai 怎么删除 android 手机里的 CNNIC 流氓证书？
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 刚谷歌了下，貌似网上很多关于g13自动启动程序的问题……
<kenifanying> jiero, 估计说再详细她也不会……
 * microcai 怎么删除 android 手机里的 CNNIC 流氓证书？
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 没用过gB
 * kenifanying 用赛班的时候一般的软件都有退出，在android 很多都没退出， 看了些资料，还是不是理解，有谁给解释下？
<microcai> kenifanying: google 说，退出窗口和关闭进程对用户来说有区别么？
<tonghuix> kenifanying: android系统一般把那个返回键作为退出按钮，不过有些应用可以把这个按钮屏蔽掉，变成最小化
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 11.10能正常使用的conky http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347543 今天高高兴兴的升级到11.10，几乎没出现任何问题。。。 但是邮件那里重复了，我就把evlotion卸载了。。。然后，然后就没日历和时间了。 so,找了个蛋蛋conky。。。更蛋疼的是论坛里搜出来的conky没几个是能在ubuntu下完美运行的，原因我就不说了，因 ...
<iGoogle> nnnd 才电子市场自动更新，G11死掉了。
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 装个 open advanced Task killer
<kenifanying> microcai, 比如opera mini， 没有退出键，按home 键之后是扔到后台去了， 这样再打开另一个程序，关掉又是扔后台，………… 单突然要打开一个要很大ram的程序，感觉很容易死机掉
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 问题就解决了
<gebjgd> kenifanying, 装个 open advanced Task killer
<kenifanying> microcai, 不知道android 是怎么解决的？
<kenifanying> gebjgd, 我看下
<fighterlyt> microcai,什么时候更新版libqq呢？还是有不少问题的？
<stone-linux> 放假期间还这么多人？
<tusooa> echo *;
<jiero> kenifanying:  不知道。其实。程序开发好了就应该可以待机吧。————不过我的没有那么好，都在缓存使用——或者它们那些不是多任务类型的。
<jiero> kenifanying:  不能播放视频时换窗口随意换视频继续播放？
<jiero> 都在。
<kenifanying> jiero, 可以，看来还是得多看书
<jiero> kenifanying: 你继续吧。
<jiero> kenifanying: 大家都多看书。。。
<tusooa> 多man,才是道理
<MaskRay> android 里什么文件管理器比较好？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 有zsh不。有的话，最好。其他，不知道
<stone-linux> 目前网上还有以前 hp linux testdrive 这样的项目吗？
<billlee> 一个关于MIPS交叉编译的问题，MIPS似乎还有细分，objdump可以看到有mips.isa32的arch, 我编译uClibc时也需要选择MIPS32以生成mips.isa32的C库，可是我编译其他程序是生成的却是mips.3000, 这该怎么处理？
<stone-linux> 请指教。
<stone-linux> 我需要一个 free shell 学习shell 和 c programming，希望能有人帮一把。
<adam8157> stone-linux: unix-center
<adam8157> stone-linux: 不如虚拟机
<billlee> stone-linux, 不如直接装到硬盘上
<stone-linux> 哦。多谢
<stone-linux> unix-center 还活着？
<stone-linux> 我以前好像见到过
<microcai> kenifanying:  android 是 java 啊有 gc
<stone-linux> unix-center.net 最新的一篇文章是2010.7.13，是寻求赞助的。
<kenifanying> microcai, 没学过java :-)
<stone-linux> to billlee: 由于某种原因，我不能动硬盘分区。所以不能直接装硬盘上。
<billlee> stone-linux, Ubuntu wubi 安装？ Puppy? 虚拟机？
<stone-linux> to billlee: 考虑虚拟机里装一下。在下VBox，新版本要87M啊。我的内存总共才1G。太穷了。
<billlee> stone-linux, 我也是1GB内存，没有硬件支持虚拟化，以前在虚拟机里跑过 Windows XP
<Kandu> stone-linux: 或者 http://www.xuanyuan-soft.cn/zh/lab/about-lab
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 轩辕 Linux开放实验室
<stone-linux> @kandu 谢谢
<stone-linux> http://pinguy-os.sourceforge.net/ 这个基于E17 的安装CD要 1.6G呢。
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Pinguy OS
<stone-linux> 没有新电脑真不好玩。
<jiero> stone-linux: 其实有了Linux，基本什么电脑都可以玩。。。
<stone-linux> @jiero： 虚拟机不是很耗资源吗？
<jiero> stone-linux:  好吧。我的虚拟机使用经历——打开虚拟机，登录网站，关闭虚拟机。。。
<jiero> stone-linux: 持续过一段时间。
<stone-linux> @jiero 谢谢你的建议。
<kenifanying> tonghuix, mm 回复果然是人人，新浪微博之类的程序
<imadper> I install arch with gnome3 today, but how cloud I use fcitx in my emacs?
<imadper> It works well in my ubuntu
<jiero> CSS...
<tenzu> 内核又升级了
<Kandu> stone-linux: 看了 pinguy 的介紹，感覺不適合
<stone-linux> @kandu 谢谢。我也放弃了
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 刚刚升级到3.0.6
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 我没升,懒得弄vbox
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 你的内核不是3.0的？
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 请教改回gnome2的办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347547 11.10的gnome真的很不习惯，想改回gnome2 统计信息: 发表于 由 lyf362345 — 2011-10-05 20:24 
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: 3.0.4-1
<phoenixlzx> tenzu: 我也是啊...不需要重新编译vbox的
<tenzu> phoenixlzx: guest addon也不需要?
<Guest47312> 求推荐android包管理器
<phoenixlzx> Guest47312: 安智市场
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋辛苦了
<adam8157> roylez_: 快好了... T_T
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 有没有官方的？
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 官方的电子市场？
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 叫什么？我不知道怎么搜索，搜包管理器或者 package manager 是不行的……
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.56.com/u85/v_NjMzODkzNzg.html
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 入围美国艾美奖 朱茵一度认为在做梦 -娱乐视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 你说google官方的android包管理？那个就是电子市场...
<NoIE> http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_49daf0ea01018j04.html
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 清朝有“五个不准搞”_刘晓原_新浪博客
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 安智市场也不错，虽然不能自动安装，但是速度比较快
<iGoogle> MaskRay2: 没包管理的。就是一个下载网站而已。
<iGoogle> sevk: 你这么无聊
<RuiZi> 机锋市场也不错
<iGoogle> roylez_: 小尾巴
<roylez_> iGoogle: ...
<sevk> iGoogle, 也许吧，但我赢得了Loebner奖。  ㍬ 
<iGoogle> sevk: 这啥。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 拜神
<MaskRay2> iGoogle: 您上线了。。
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 官方没有下载器？
<iGoogle> 电子市场自动更新，G11死掉了。明天去js那里刷rom去。
 * tenzu 主席万岁~~!
<RuiZi> 自己刷啊
<iGoogle> tenzu: 咋不使用我新的脚本。
<RuiZi> 刷机还要出去？？
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 有...但是下载速度时快时慢.....
<tenzu> iGoogle: 懒
<roylez_> iGoogle: 明天刷砖头？
<iGoogle> 已经在fastboot，不能动了。 RuiZi
<iGoogle> roylez_: lol 估计js刷过啥rom。导致官方的rom错乱。
<phoenixlzx> iGoogle: 试试小米吧，同学MB525刷的MIUI看起来很不错
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 对国内那些软件实在是不放心……
<iGoogle> 没觉得小米的，会怎样好。 phoenixlzx
<tenzu> iGoogle: 刷ios 5
<roylez_> tenzu: 有好事没？
<iGoogle> tenzu: 这个想法不错
<tenzu> roylez_: 我算题都快累死了,这几天每天睡5个小时就醒
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.56.com/u87/v_NjMzNTYwMjg.html
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 【现场】实拍八扒手公交上行窃 女乘务员制止遭暴打-10月3日 -原创视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<RuiZi> 重启啊 
<iGoogle> tenzu: 可怜的，你变肉体计算机了？
<RuiZi> fastboot reboot 用这命令重启
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 推荐文件管理器、音乐播放器、安全软件、任务管理器、卸载器等
<iGoogle> 不如去算bit币。 
<iGoogle> RuiZi: 不能的了。。
<iGoogle> 啥都不对了。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我天生就是跑算例的命
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 文件管理器用ES文件浏览器，支持本地文件、存储卡、蓝牙、网络位置、FTP等，基本上nautilus能干的他都能了
<iGoogle>  phoenixlz
<iGoogle> phoenixlzx: 你这吹的大了。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.56.com/u59/v_NjMzODk4ODA.html
<sevk> ⇪ ti: “艳照大帝”陈冠希 装傻称不认识阿娇 -娱乐视频 在线观看 视频下载-56网视频
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 音乐播放器用天天动听，或者酷狗，都可以...功能跟电脑上的差不多
<RuiZi> 我怎么@你？
<iGoogle> sevk: 。。发啥神经了。今天
<phoenixlzx> iGoogle: 您有何高见？
<RuiZi> 不会用 IRC 。。
<iGoogle> RuiZi: /msg ?
<sevk> iGoogle, 休息一下...  ㍬ 
<roylez_> tenzu: 国庆有没有把马来妹？
<RuiZi> @iGoogle ？
<RuiZi> 不会用。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 神好。
<xiong_> 兄弟们 我来了
<RuiZi> 我就会跟这这么说 
<iGoogle> jiero: 打仗不。
<RuiZi> 不会后面带别人名字 
<tenzu> roylez_: 国庆我又没假...
<iGoogle> RuiZi: 哦 输入Nick, 然后tab
<jiero> iGoogle: 不打。等工作到手，有钱买电脑再耍
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 安全软件，ESET和AVG都有...貌似AVG是免费的，ESET我在虚拟机上用也没要钱，但是把我的系统锁死了...还是用AVG...不过想功能多一点，实用一点的话，360和金山卫士也都不错
<roylez_> tenzu: 把马来妹，为民族争光
<jiero> roylez_ 。。。
<iGoogle> jiero: 你败家太多了。都是买贵的。
<tenzu> roylez_: 马来的还不如现在印度的
<roylez_> tenzu: 那样也行阿
<iGoogle> tenzu: 印度有极品
<jiero> tenzu: 印度女的大多意识太差
<tenzu> iGoogle: 已经给你准备好了
<xiong_> 什么哦
<iGoogle> 真的？
<tenzu> jiero: 哪种意识?
<xiong_> 你们在印度？
<jiero> tenzu:  感觉脑袋都逗。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: 你要买kindle fire神马的了?
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 怎么能相信360……
<roylez_> tenzu: 不买
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 任务管理器系统自带...卸载器自带...想用root的话可以用 z4root 破解一下，先开USB调试再破解...
<xiong_> 神马
<xiong_> 360 作用不大
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: ，没办法，国外厂商这点没想到...
<jiero> roylez_ 主席是不是已经不缺电子产品了。
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 要是AVG
<tenzu> roylez_: 不过看起来很不错的样子
<jiero> tenzu:  买 iPhone4S吧。
<roylez_> tenzu: 没必要。kindle已经足够
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 安智市场（GoMarket）搜索ES显示没结果……
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 要是AVG出个跟360一样的我肯定用，甚至每月10元都愿意
<iGoogle> roylez_: 有啥书好看的？
<tenzu> jiero: 那还不如买iphone4,现在在SG还便宜了100
<roylez_> tenzu: 有windows电脑的话，你可以下个bastion玩玩，不错的
<jiero> tenzu: 双核处理器啊。性能+100%
<tenzu> roylez_: 哭死了,我装了一周多的win7又挂了,现在是arch
<xiong_> win 容易挂
<tenzu> jiero: iphone4足够我用的
<xiong_> ？
<xiong_> 我还的用诺基亚呢
<jiero> tenzu: 你不是给老婆了吗。
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: ”类别“里面有装机必备，里面都有
<tenzu> jiero: 还没...我现在俩手机,很拉风
<roylez_> iGoogle: 《book of mormon》
<tenzu> book of moron, LOL
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 可能这回goapk出问题了，我这边也是无结果，搜什么都是无结果
<jiero> roylez 圣经？
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 用什么切换 root/非root ？
<jiero> xiong_:  Nokia最棒了。
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 我推荐z4root
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 但是国外品牌机不好刷的...
<roylez_> jiero: 摩门经
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。不明白。
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: samsung i9001 plus
<roylez_> tenzu: 糕手
<MeaCulpa_>  roylez_ 回来了？
<tonghuix> z4root我刚删了，没作用。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 摩门传教的都是帅哥阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 在家蹭网呢
<microcai> phoenixlzx: ?
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 今天搬箱子要累死了
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 哦
<microcai> phoenixlzx:  4zroot 没法用的，要 root 还是需要 android sdk 里的adb 的
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: Sokoban reallife
<MaskRay2> MeaCulpa_: 你也在传教？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ....
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay2: 面条教
<jiero> MeaCulpa 难道就是那些大街上拉人的？有这样的印象。
<phoenixlzx> microcai: 我的中兴用z4root可以，要开USB调试的...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我没有拿到amulet of reflection，拿了一堆bag of holdings.
<phoenixlzx> microcai: 但是索爱 LT15i就不行
<jiero> qt5 啊。
<jiero> MeaCulpa roylez _ 你们玩啥新游戏？
<roylez_> jiero: nethack
<jiero> roylez哦。回归了
 * MeaCulpa_ 生肝炎住隔离病房的时候，有摩门教的来拉人，开口就是：“你们都是快死的人了”，结果那厮被甲乙丙丁戊肝炎携带者狠狠的摸摸
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我在玩Avadon
<jiero> ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa 似乎是个帅哥。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa和那个游戏作者聊过。。。
<jiero> 如果没记错的话
<tonghuix> ／info
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 最近玩Spiderweb的游戏
<jiero> 记错了。
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 我的记忆力果然不同寻常
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Spiderweb有个说的过去的2D卷轴rpg游戏引擎
<jiero> MeaCulpa 哦，其实2D卷轴游戏引擎太多了。。。
<MaskRay2> 还以为是牛头马面来拉人……
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 现在娱乐了，草根了，要ipad有的游戏我才会有时间玩，不过我还是喜欢3D的
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 2d引擎基本就是一堆script
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 好的引擎都是用一堆script交互，方便mod
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我的破手机，有一群人移植ASCII界面的rogue。几十个。。。感觉逗没人看的。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 移植上ipad的并不多
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ...手机...黑莓此类游戏极少
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 我想去刷我的手机玩bis...砖头概率20%
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那些都是SDL的，他们所谓的移植，大概就是简单的编译，改改操作键位。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: SDL好阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5dca5324tw1dls3uu6174j.jpg
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5dca5324tw1dls3uu6174j.jpg
<jiero> roylez。。。
<tenzu> roylez_: LOL
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 才知道？windows XP出来的时候我们就说了，机器慢了，要菊花一下
<jiero> MeaCulpa 。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 那时候机器硬件不行，动不动就要菊花
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 我那时候守着 Windows ME。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jiero> MeaCulpa 那时候运行不起 Xp，98又没啥硬件加速的感觉，ME最快了。
<adam8157> http://appsumo.com/~_6zl
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Curated and matched fonts for life from Kernest
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: me is shit
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: win2k 不优化比较慢，优化一下还好
<adam8157> http://appsumo.com/~TbAl
<jiero> MeaCulpa 是我心目中最好的 Windows ;)
 * MeaCulpa_ 年轻的时候忽视了二投肌训练，这几天抱儿子手酸
<jiero> MeaCulpa 你打篮球逗不练那里？？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我是扔铅球的
<jiero> MeaCulpa ...
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 对投掷项目，二头肌无用
<madper> 同志们，我的fcitx不能在xterm里面调用，应该怎么办？
<adam8157> roylez_: 这么关键的时刻 竟然抢不到机器
<jiero> 平时随手丢多远 40米？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我是俯卧撑几百个随便做，引体向上一个都完不成的人
<MeaCulpa_> 那时候没好好练二头，觉得没啥用，其实还是有用的，尤其野外生存...
<jiero> MeaCulpa哦。。。我初中毕业前考体育，4项目，跑1000没满分，结果还是班里综合成绩第一。。。后来知道，这个综合第一实在垃圾啊。。。但是被同班的家伙们叫运动健将——7个引体向上做不到。
<madper> 同志们，输入法要设置什么吗？我的xterm不能调用我的输入法
<jiero> MeaCulpa对啊。野外生存攀岩~
<roylez_> adam8157: 武汉京东，晚上9点送货来了...
<felix__> 体育从来都不及格的表示无压力
<adam8157> roylez_: 不错
<adam8157> roylez_: 买了个啥
<jiero> MeaCulpa 铅球我都丢不了10米。。。
<roylez_> adam8157: 买的多了
<madper> 高中能做12个，满分，现在估计能做几个
<roylez_> adam8157: 紫砂锅，电水壶，吸尘器，冰箱，电视，微波炉....
<adam8157> roylez_: ...和我回家买的差不多...
<roylez_> adam8157: 我以为你只带蛋蛋回去呢...
 * jiero 考完那个试之后参加越野，知道自己班多么差了——越野年级56名。。。
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 急！！！怎样设置alternate新建用户的权限？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347553 用live cd安装的默认用户权限和alternate新建的用户权限不一样…… 现在的这个alternate的用户连u盘都挂载不了，没权限，怎么设置的和live cd的那个权限一样啊！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeroer00 — 2011-10-05 21:06 
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<cuihao> - - 能跑题问日语问题吗
<roylez_> cuihao: 不行
<cuihao> 算了……
<roylez_> cuihao: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/67b532d1jw1dloj1vu2ftj.jpg
<DawnFantasy> u can always try:)
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/43a39d58gw1dlqwdc7qmmj.jpg
<adam8157> roylez_: 疯了 就是抢不到机器 美国时间10.5截止啊!!!
<roylez_> adam8157: 这样是不是太简单了？
<roylez_> adam8157: .....
<roylez_> adam8157: 嘛玩意？
<adam8157> roylez_: ä½ out
<adam8157> roylez_: 加班, 有个任务要在某特定机器上
<roylez_> adam8157: +U
<jiero> wow iphone4s可以语音啊。
<adam8157> roylez_: mua!!!! 你说完之后我瞬间抢到了
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
 * roylez_ (︶︿︶)=凸 adam8157
 * adam8157 è¹­è¹­ roylez_ 
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) adam8157
<adam8157> roylez_: 你这些都存好的?
<roylez_> adam8157: 当然
<roylez_> adam8157: alias
<adam8157> ...
<void1> cuihao: douzo
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 输入法用什么？
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 我用的google，全键盘，带有语音..有搜狗拼音，是那种数字键盘的
<cuihao> ?
<phoenixlzx> cuihao: 我第一次见你来啊
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 手写呢？
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 触宝输入法....
<cuihao> 上课很忙
<phoenixlzx> cuihao: 你今年高考啊？
<cuihao> phoenixlzx: 后年 - -
<phoenixlzx> cuihao: 现在高一？
<cuihao> 高二，这是下半年
<cuihao> 刚入高二
<pun0und> cuihao: 我高考那会儿还不知道什么叫linux……
<kenifanying> cuihao, 又一个神童……
 * adam8157 都是神童啊!!!
<kenifanying> pun0und, 我高考那会还不知道怎么关机……
<pun0und> kenifanying: ^_^
<xpxp> Hello
<sevk> xpxp, 好  ㍭ 
<xpxp> Any idol here?
<xpxp> Seek ?
<microcai> phoenixlzx:  moto 输入法最好用了
<phoenixlzx> 没用过
<xpxp> Microcai
<xpxp> I love you
<dumb1224> xpxp: idol?
<xpxp> Any question?
<dumb1224> xpxp: you looking for an idol?
<xpxp> Look for you
<xpxp> Dumb
<dumb1224> another bot? o_0?
<xpxp> Shoeing?
<dumb1224> xpxp: /me you may speak now....
<xpxp> Sharkspare
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 刚才试了 z4root，差点死机。还是不 unroot 好了，毕竟有 Super User
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 本来就不需要，除非你是定制机里面装了很多没用的东西....
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 我买的确实有很多没用的东西……还都是system software，比如qq通讯录
<MaskRay2> microcai: 是motorola inputmethod？
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 刷机吧...一次性解决...
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 试试miui，不错的，我看同学刷的挺好
<jarodlau_> ?
<metbsd> 问下哦，那个7键插件，怎么无法一键开启GPRS/3G?
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 怎么下载官方的包管理器……安智市场没法搜索
<phoenixlzx> 我的是内置的...我找找吧
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.google.android.finsky&feature=search_result
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 要注册？
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 用google账户登录啊
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 还要迁移帐户类型……
<phoenixlzx> 不用...你用手机里的GMail登录一下就给你添加到手机账户了
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 你刚才那网址，输入到手机很痛苦……
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 等一下
<Kandu> cfy: 看來我的手機用不到10年了，已經是半故障狀態了。。 T.T
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: http://download.pchome.net/android-market/detail-27471.html
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Android Market（电子市场）for Android 3.1.5 下载_PChome 下载中心
<zhaofeng> ?
<phoenixlzx> 下来传到手机上安装
<zhaofeng> 这和ubuntu有啥关系
<zhaofeng> ？？
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 好不容易输入完了：该用户没有关联任何Android手机……
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 你手机里没有gmail这样的程序吗？用手机里的gmail登录一次就可以用了
<sevk> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu能使用移动硬盘吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347561 ubuntu能使用移动硬盘吗？像这个能用吗？ http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9539595284 统计信息: 发表于 由 linux-nn — 2011-10-05 22:12 
<zhaofeng> 移动硬盘，可以用啊
<MaskRay2> phoenixlzx: 有啊，还同步过了……
<zhaofeng> 移动硬盘其实就是一个大u盘而已
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay2: 那我就不知道了....
<zhaofeng> 大家试过了11.04没？
<microcai> MaskRay2:  moto 输入法
<microcai> MaskRay2:  moto 的 android 里带的
<NoIE> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/727440b5jw1dlpjcr9e8ij.jpg
<NoIE> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4ee36f05jw1dls1uqx1sbj.jpg
<MaskRay2> 原来笔记本在关机状态也能用usb接口给手机充电
<MaskRay2> microcai: self adapt self define 是什么？
<microcai> MaskRay2: ?
<microcai> MaskRay2: 我的笔记本不行
<microcai> MaskRay2: 关机 usb 就没电了
<MaskRay2> microcai: go launcher 这个组织看上去不错
<MaskRay2> microcai: go store 里好多 widget，就是个 desk environment ……
<NoIE> http://banana.by/uploads/posts/2009-07/1248768510_whackakitty.gif
<microcai> MaskRay2:  go DE 没有 BLUR 好
<zhaofeng> 忽然找到这个。。
<zhaofeng> root@linux-world:~# apt-get purge windows-xp
<zhaofeng> Reading package lists... Done
<zhaofeng> Building dependency tree       
<zhaofeng> Reading state information... Done
<zhaofeng> The following Microsoft trash will be REMOVED:
<zhaofeng>   windows-xp
<sevk> zhaofeng:..., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<MaskRay2> microcai: gtd用什么软件
<microcai> MaskRay2:  ？ gtd 是啥？
<zhaofeng> http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-hant/GTD
<sevk> ⇪ ti: GTD - 維基百科，自由的百科全書
<microcai> MaskRay2:  nvidia 出新 driver 了
<MaskRay2> microcai: 管理日程
<zhaofeng> 什么显卡，是开源的吗？
<zhaofeng> 发觉这里的irc延迟很长
<zhaofeng> 要过老半天才能发出去
<MaskRay2> microcai: 我的 mtrr 是不是有问题： http://dpaste.com/627950/
<microcai> MaskRay2: 没问题啊
<MaskRay2> microcai: 有两个 uncacheble，而且没法通过 echo base=0xyyy,size=0xzzz,type=www > /proc/mtrr 的方式修改那两个 uncachable
<JerrySun> hello?
<tusooa> sevk: say 'hello';
<sevk> tusooa, 打招呼。  ㍯ 
<tusooa> sevk: 对啊。给 JerrySun 打招呼
<JerrySun> tusooa: -_-;
<sevk> tusooa, 我很高兴我们同意。  ㍯ 
<tusooa> .
<JerrySun> tusooa: i am robot
<tusooa> JerrySun: 不信
<JerrySun> tusooa: believe it or not!
<tusooa> not
<JerrySun> tusooa: haha
<tusooa> not haha
<JerrySun> tusooa: int main(argc,argv) int argc;char **argv;{}
<JerrySun> tusooa: 函数还可以这样定义？
<tusooa> JerrySun: 似乎是老旧写法。现在都废弃的了
<JerrySun> tusooa: 我也是这样想的，网上看到有这样写的，０１年的帖子了
<JerrySun> tusooa: 01年的帖子
<tusooa> 额
<JerrySun> tusooa: 感到有些奇怪，编译也不会报错
<tusooa> JerrySun: 是不会。编译器有考虑兼容性的
<JerrySun> tusooa: 看matanza源码时见这样写，matanza，好老的字符界面的游戏
<tusooa> er
<JerrySun> tusooa: 哦
<ltaoist> :'(Cannot install grub due to “cannot stat `aufs'” error 怎么办呢？
<JerrySun> tusooa: 睡了，熬夜不好！
<JerrySun> ltaoist: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=335640
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 急！安装新内核时报错“/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.”
<JerrySun> ltaoist: 不过没有解决
<zokr7et> 都睡了乜？
<Cherrot> 今天突然发现 DiveIntoHtml5.org 不存在了……
<zokr7et> 干吗的
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国主流媒体是不是很少报道纽约占领华尔街的， 是否真的像 “《中国日报》：华尔街抗议，美国媒体禁声” 说的
<knownbad> ?
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://www.voanews.com/chinese/news/20111004-uncut-news-131048668.html 
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 对比新闻：华尔街抗议，美国媒体真的禁声了吗？ | 中文主页 | Chinese美国之音中文博客
<knownbad> 哈哈，国内的媒体怎么能信呢。
<knownbad> 别傻了吧。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 美国媒体对 纽约的抗议 的报道怎么样的
<knownbad> 就直接报道了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 所以想你这美国住的人求真相呢
<snugglecat> 哦
<knownbad> 评论就因报社立场而异。
<snugglecat> 那就好
<zokr7et> sevk: help
<zokr7et> 擦 果然是 kk-irc-bot
<knownbad> 美国媒体对新闻和评论是分的蛮清楚的。
<knownbad> 新闻是事实，评论是意见。
<snugglecat> 其实抗议本身我不大懂， 我只关心新闻自由
<zokr7et> sevk: https://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot
<snugglecat> knownbad, :) 谢谢你的辟谣。 
<knownbad> 美国也没完全的自由，包挂新闻在内。
<snugglecat> 批评微博的谣言传播， 中国日报的谣言呢
<knownbad> 基本上权力是争取来的，没人会给你。
<snugglecat> 我也不相信有完全的新闻自由， 但不希望像国内那样过份
<Athrun> 鄂州的一个桥被压塌了，看明天地方新闻会不会报。说原因是去买梁子湖螃蟹的人多了 - -||
<knownbad> 屁话。
<snugglecat> 我想在国内要争取应得的权利， 应该得拿枪了。
<zokr7et> 。。。 人丑怪镜子不透明
<zokr7et> 豆腐桥嫌人多？
<Athrun> 和谐的天朝
<knownbad> 就算是因为负荷增加了，难道地方政府不管理的吗？
<snugglecat> zokr7et, 啥意思
<knownbad> 要吗管制交通要吗补强。
<snugglecat> 人丑怪镜子不透明 啥意思
<zokr7et> snugglecat: 没啥意思 天朝不会报道的
<knownbad> 让桥垮了然后怪人民？  要政府干嘛呢？
<snugglecat> zokr7et, :)
<zokr7et> snugglecat: 意思是找客观理由
<Athrun> 中国现在做的桥，一阵风都有可能吹倒~~~
<snugglecat> 如果媒体自己选择不做声， 和政府不准媒体不做声， 我想是俩回事吧
<Athrun> 游客蜂拥登岛吃蟹 鄂州一大桥不堪重负成危桥
<zokr7et> 作为一名宅男 我自豪，，出门要钱还危险，宅着多安全
<snugglecat> zokr7et, 谁说的。 
<snugglecat> zokr7et, 3级地震， 你就危险了
 * Cherrot 我的chrome对<video>的支持有问题，不能调进度……
<knownbad> 也没那么差啦，旧的建筑就蛮好的。
<knownbad> 呵呵，这有点讽刺呢。
<zokr7et> Cherrot: html5 新标签？
<Cherrot> zokr7et: 嗯
<zokr7et> 没见识过
<zokr7et> Cherrot: 放心吧，现在还是 ie6+flash的时代
<knownbad> 我上次看了国家地理介绍国内的造桥，很多桥都有历史和建筑的价值。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 对， 没错， 对建筑没什么感觉， 感觉最深的是 电器。 以前有个 彩色 电视机， 用了好十几年， 都还在用。 日本的牌子， 好像是 日本的 JVC
<Cherrot> zokr7et: 一试才知道进度条竟然是唬人的 哈哈
<snugglecat> 小时候没读小学时就有了
<snugglecat> 老旧老旧的了
<zokr7et> knownbad: 话说 赵州桥还在，现代的桥倒了不少
<snugglecat> 虽然还是出问题了， 但拍拍它就会出问题
<snugglecat> 虽然还是出问题了， 但拍拍它就可以看
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 我家原来的TCL彩电，拍拍就可以看，拍了一星期拍坏了……
<zokr7et> Cherrot: www.w3.org/TR/html5/video.html
<Athrun> 武汉白沙洲长江大桥十年修补24次 这就是现在做桥的质量
<snugglecat> 有人说现在的东西不经用是好的， 可以不断地买。
<knownbad> 是啊，有座在上海的桥忘了名字。  好似经历了二次大战和后来的成长都没问题。
<snugglecat> 开始讨论的是电池， 我说国外的电池多好， 多耐用， 另一个人说还是 中国的 555 好。 耐用没用， 555便宜， 出门带足够的电池就好， 虽然电池换得多， 但总的支出少
<zokr7et> 我的fx7.0.1 看video支持进度条阿
<Cherrot> 我的联想搭配的是日产的电池（记得好像是索尼的），一年保修期刚过就坏呀有木有！ 周围的联想全这样啊有木有！
<Athrun> 国内的好，可以当炸弹用 记的以前联想手机电池就有爆炸的新闻
<Cherrot> zokr7et: 真的唉~ 看来是 Chrome 不力啊
<zokr7et> Cherrot: 你用fx试了？
<Cherrot> zokr7et: 嗯 我的也是7.01
<Athrun> 现在笔记本的电池基本都是日本出的
<Cherrot> zokr7et: Chrome 15 beta就不行
<zokr7et> Cherrot: 我只在win下用chrome
<Cherrot> Athrun: 我有个同学很聪明，延保一年，换个电池，然后再延保，再换……
<knownbad> 电池的问题有时是充电设计。  没跑电池就不该一直充着。  有人建议插电是把电池拆了。
<knownbad> 或是用软件把充电停了。
<Cherrot> zokr7et: 自从换了chrome，我就爱上他了 :)
<Athrun> 拿软件控制到70%的电量就够了
<knownbad> snugglecat: 但电池丢多了不环保。
<zokr7et> Cherrot: linux下还是fx习惯
<knownbad> 我尽量用充电式的电池。
<snugglecat> 没研究过一个 劲量电池 总的电量 相当于 多少个 555 电池， 使用相同电量的 俩种电池 总的支出真的像这位仁兄说的。 但当时我顿时语塞
<knownbad> snugglecat: 你老家没事吧？
<snugglecat> 有啥事情
<Cherrot> zokr7et: 我感觉fx吃我内存太多了，很不自律，结果开的时间久了搞的机器都开始卡了
<knownbad> 你不是回家去吗？
<snugglecat> 回去又回来了
<snugglecat> 从老家回来了。 没啥事
<zokr7et> Cherrot: 。。我的笔记本基本不关机，fx基本不关
<snugglecat> 民风挺淳朴的。
<snugglecat> 没深入住过
<Athrun> 我一般用东芝的电池，原因是便宜
<knownbad> 不像你？
<Cherrot> zokr7et: 羡慕ing... 难道是因为我开着离线应用？ 假期里很喜欢挂着webQQ Google+  Google日历
<snugglecat> 乡下还好， 出到县了， 还是处处看到急功近利
<snugglecat> 一个很小的县， 就开了一个超豪华的酒店， 大厅上挂满了胡锦涛视察的照片
<snugglecat> 不好意思， 夸大了， 我看到的就俩幅大的照片。 
<jyfl987> 有个电影 是个特工 008 还有 009 不知道是美国还是英国的  讲的是海湾战争时期  你们知道么
<knownbad> 没关系，没人听你说什么。
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 越穷的地方餐饮页越发达
<snugglecat> 不过只要有照片， 都有胡锦涛视察福建土楼的情景。 我眼看到的只看到俩张， 应该还有。
<Athrun> 越穷的地方发达的不是餐饮，应该是博彩业发达
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 那我不清楚， 我去的地方少。 但我乡下还好， 没那么多虚头八脑的东西。
<Cherrot> Athrun: 博彩业是在南方比较发达吧？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我老家祖屋想看看吗？ 有时候我想着回祖屋住
<knownbad> 看就看吧。
<snugglecat> 爷爷盖的算不算祖屋啊， 我有一份的。 三层， 一角的1-3楼3间房间是属于我的。
<knownbad> 你发了。
<knownbad> 娶个老婆应该没问题了。
<snugglecat> :)
<zokr7et> 可惜 不能拆了卖地
<snugglecat> knownbad, 老的房子， 土木结构， 和福建圆的土楼一样的材料， 不过我的是方的土楼
<snugglecat> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=177526
<knownbad> 那更有价值，历史文物呢。
<snugglecat> 我家祖屋的一角， 不过分给我的， 是另一角， 我也不知道当初自己为什么不照自己的那一角
<snugglecat> 应该说是土木结构的吧
<knownbad> 咦，这可以搞民宿了。
<knownbad> 看你要不把整个买下来搞民宿？
<snugglecat> 好多房子呢， 什么时候住到乡下也不错。 只要有网上就不错了。 收拾收拾， 也算个别墅了
<Cherrot> 田园生活呀
<snugglecat> 怎么买啊， 我这一家族的。 我父亲那辈的都有份的。 虽然都叔叔伯伯都不在那住了，但也不是 不是说买就买的。
<snugglecat> 怎么买啊， 我这一家族的。 我父亲那辈的都有份的。 虽然都叔叔伯伯都不在那住了，但也不是说买就买的。
<snugglecat> 大半辈子才回去过三次， 还有一次是我不到1岁的时候。 
<zokr7et> ==  你“家”多少人？
<snugglecat> 不是很清楚，知道的是房子是我爷爷盖的， 房子应该分给的是我父亲这辈的5个兄弟
<snugglecat> 不清楚， 应该是爷爷几兄弟的房子
<snugglecat> 我也乱， 什么时候专程回去问那房子的来历。
<snugglecat> 应该是我爷爷几兄弟的房子， 传到我父亲那一辈有5个兄弟， 我爷爷那支， 说亲的， 是单传， 我爸爸独生， 我独生
<snugglecat> knownbad, 我这样糊涂， 会不会被爷爷爸爸骂啊
<knownbad> 死人不理你的。
<knownbad> 但你儿子还是独生呢。
<snugglecat> 我怕睡觉得发恶梦， 爷爷，爸爸得指着我鼻子骂了
<snugglecat> 我爷爷貌似也是独生
<snugglecat> 我爷爷那支，几待单传了
<knownbad> 你心中有鬼。
<snugglecat> 呵呵
<snugglecat> 扫墓的时候， 我老妈还发梦呢。
<knownbad> 明明就你自个不生多谢。
<knownbad> 多些。
<snugglecat> 我爷爷有几任老婆。只有一个我奶奶生了我爸爸一个儿子， 其他老婆都生的是女的。
<knownbad> 那干你什么事？
<snugglecat> 和我爷爷合葬的不是我爸爸的妈妈，而是最后一任老婆。
<snugglecat> 说我老妈发的梦。
<knownbad> 你还是管好你自个的吧。
<zokr7et> 睡了，明天弄个机器人挂在dotcloud上玩
<knownbad> 再娶个。
<snugglecat> 我老妈做了一个梦说， 我父亲托梦给老妈说，要我顺便扫我奶奶的梦， 并且可怕的是， 老爸在梦中特别交代， 让合葬的那个去服侍我奶奶
<snugglecat> 我老妈做了一个梦说， 我父亲托梦给老妈说，要我顺便扫我奶奶的墓， 并且可怕的是， 老爸在梦中特别交代， 让合葬的那个去服侍我奶奶
<microcai> snugglecat: ...
<knownbad> 为何重复？
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 大哥，我正在一个人在个大屋子里熬夜呢，你在这说这个吓我%
<snugglecat> 我怕的是，如果真的有托梦这回事的话，我酱紫糊涂，会不会睡觉的时候， 爷爷和爸爸指着我骂我这不孝子孙， 对自己的祖产也那么糊涂
 * Cherrot 今晚要做噩梦了
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 没睡呢
<snugglecat> knownbad, 语误
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 米有啊，在赶作业，为了明天能和老婆出去玩
<knownbad> 没听过自己吓自己？
<snugglecat> 有个前因的。 我老爸因为当时爷爷合葬的不是我奶奶，而是爷爷最后一任老婆已经非常恼火了。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 像你说的， 我心里有鬼呢， 因为我太糊涂了。
<knownbad> 要是真有灵异的话，问他们要彩票号码。
<snugglecat> 扫墓的时候没想到问清楚
<snugglecat> 应该是我老妈心有所思的。
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 当时是你们做后辈的糊涂导致没和你奶奶合葬？
<snugglecat> 不是
<snugglecat> 那个是比较久的事情， 爷爷合葬的时候， 老家的人瞒着我父亲。 我父亲非常计较这个名份的， 我父亲的意思是说， 因为爷爷只有他一个儿子， 合葬要不和第一任结发夫妻，要不就得和他妈妈就是我奶奶合葬。
<snugglecat> 但我爷爷有遗嘱说和最后一个合葬， 家乡的人怕我父亲闹，合葬的时候就瞒着。 最后已经合葬了，父亲回去才知道。 一直不高兴。
<snugglecat> 这是前因， 这次我扫墓的时候，老妈做梦，梦见老爸旧事重提
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 既然老人家定了遗嘱，那老家的做法就无可厚非了
<snugglecat> 我不是计较这个， 我是说我妈妈的梦的奇异， 梦见老爸还拿这事来说。 
<snugglecat> 哦， 我爸爸也去世了
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 哦……刚才我一直没敢问你父亲为啥会托梦……
<snugglecat> 是我逝去的老爸， 因为还记恨这件事，在我扫爷爷的墓前一天托梦给我老妈，然后给我电话。
<snugglecat> 怎么老爸不托梦给我呢
<Cherrot> 心里在意才会夜有所梦
<snugglecat> 可能老爸托梦给我，我也不知道前因后果吧。
<snugglecat> 可能也和信与不信也有关系。
<snugglecat> 我老妈和我姑姑都还是非常信这些东西的
<Cherrot> 我从小和爷爷奶奶的关系就没有我哥哥亲近，所以当我奶奶病重的时候我的哥哥和表哥都梦见了些事情，惟独我什么反应都没有
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 我妈妈很会将一些事情联系起来的
<Cherrot> 我有时候也在想我是不是太不孝了，我奶奶今年病逝时我就在旁边，可我内心却感觉不到多么悲伤……
<snugglecat> 不说了。越说越觉得我不孝了
<Cherrot> snugglecat: :)
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 你知道你老爸老妈几岁了吗
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 不知道
<snugglecat> 我不知道哇
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 倒是记得老妈的生日
<snugglecat> 在家乡， 前辈问我老爸几岁去逝的，差点被骂。 
<snugglecat> 不说了， 再说，我真的要发噩梦了
<Cherrot> 我已经好怕怕了 今晚不敢睡了……
<Cherrot> 我窝在实验室呢……这环境让我联想恐怖片啊
<snugglecat> :)
<snugglecat> 好吧，我去忙我的东西了。下一年去好好找回那段历史
<Cherrot> 你也熬夜那
<snugglecat> 是啊
<snugglecat> Cherrot, knownbad 下了。
<knownbad> adios.
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 拜拜
<snugglecat> 88
<snugglecat> adios.
<Cherrot> knownbad: 这是西班牙语么
<knownbad> 是啊，就再见
<gebjgd> 这里夜场果然不行
<ofan> gebjgd: 哪里流行
<gebjgd> ofan, archlinux.de
<gebjgd> ofan, 人多的很
<ofan> gebjgd: ... 看不懂
<ofan> gebjgd: #archlinux 也很多
<ofan> gebjgd: 德国现在几点
<gebjgd> ofan, 21:51
<knownbad> gebjgd: 你用ibus吗？
<knownbad> ibus升级后好似不自动启动了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不用，3台机器都是fcitx
<gebjgd> knownbad, 写相应的启动项啊
<knownbad> 我加了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我不用ibus，速度太慢
<jarodlau> http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread381107.html
<sevk> ⇪ ti: ibus升级到1.40后没有自动启动了～～ - LinuxSir.Org
<knownbad> 我用lxde直接加到autostart.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不是一直都写autostart么
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这叫解决问题？
<knownbad> 没升级前不需要。
<knownbad> 本想用eval但autostart比较清楚些。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不知道，我的机器向来都写autostart
<knownbad> 还是手动好用。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 从来都是手动的路过
<knownbad> 我单身时都是手动。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 话说你一直单身
<knownbad> 所以我其实比较习惯diy.
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没想到linux用户还有用苹果的傻逼
<knownbad> 多的很。
<knownbad> 跑了？  奶奶的。
<sevk>  06:28
<jiero> 谁还在？
<jiero> lol
<ofan> yoooo..
<jiero> ?
<jiero> ofan: yoooo 是 hi的意思吗？
<ofan> http://news.163.com/11/1006/07/7FLS6F2700014JB5.html
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 苹果公司前首席执行官乔布斯已经去世_网易新闻中心
<ofan> jiero: 劲爆了
<jiero> ofan: 不是吧。。。
<Pwnna> Steve jobs dies Apple.com
<jiero> ofan:  果然。。。
<jiero> ofan:  他。。。
<roylez_> ofan: ....
<roylez_> ofan: 卧槽
<jiero> roylez 我看到你了。。。
<ofan> http://www.apple.com/
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Apple
<ofan> http://www.apple.com/
<ofan> http://www.apple.com/
<ofan> 卧槽。。。 不会是被黑了吧
<jiero> 昨天还没有的！
<roylez_> ofan: http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Apple - Remembering Steve Jobs
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 才看到？
<Pwnna> twitter爆炸很久了。。
<jiero> 。。。 Ex-Apple CEO Steve Jobs Has Died 就这么简单的新闻标题？ 感觉和 Osama一样。。。
<Pwnna> 。。
<Pwnna> 没有任何其他的消息
<Pwnna> http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/ 所有的
<jiero> 那个手术过去，能坚持这么多年也不简单了。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-06
<jiero> 献上 ： http://www.ted.com/talks/steve_jobs_how_to_live_before_you_die.html
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Steve Jobs: How to live before you die | Video on TED.com
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Steve Jobs: How to live before you die | Video on TED.com
<rechael> 乔布思是死了
<jiero>  交给我们下一代了。
<zhaofeng> 就在昨天
<ofan> 今天
<rechael> 前途末卜
<ofan> 米国还是5号
<zhaofeng> 哦
<zhaofeng> http://www.deadoraliveinfo.com/dead.nsf/jnames-nf/Jobs+Steve
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Dead or Alive? - Steve Jobs
<jiero> 昨天。
<jiero> Apple 都说了。
<jiero> 就是挂了吧。。。
<ofan> Steven P. Jobs passed away on October 5th, 2011 after a long struggle with pancreatic cancer. 
<zoombut> I/
<jiero> ofan:  预防癌症是所有IT行业相关人士必须采取的行动。。。
<jiero> ofan: Jobs 才退休不久的说。
<jiero> 40天交代后事。。。
<zhaofeng> R.I.P
<jiero> 另外，今天印度正式发布了 $35 官方购买平板电脑发放计划。
<jiero> 256MB 内存 7寸的 Android 2.2 电脑。
<jiero> 还有昨天的消息， Pi Rasberry 成功硬件加速 QT5 - OpenGL ES 2.0启用。
<zhaofeng> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Raspberry Pi | An ARM GNU/Linux box for $25. Take a byte!
<ofan> 还以为是印度人搞的
<zoombut> 乔帮主      病逝。。
<jiero> of
<zhaofeng> 祝他安息，乔布斯
<zhaofeng> http://www.apple.com/
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Apple
<zhaofeng> http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/
<zoombut> 天妒英才
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<jiero> 下一代人该继续努力了
<jiero> tenzu:  :D 
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<jiero> tenzu:  yo是什么意思呢。ofan也说了 yo
<jiero> 不过加了 更多 ooo
<ofan> yoooooo~
<tenzu> jiero: 通常这么说是打招呼,相当于hi
<tenzu> jiero: 不过yooooooooooooooooooooo的话就不一样了
<tenzu> ofan: yooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ofan> lol
<ofan> tenzu: .........
<jiero> ofan:  yooooooo yoooooo
<zoombut> 。。
<tenzu> LOL
<jiero> 好像山西那面？吆喝
<zokr7et> B-)
<tenzu> jiero: 来自日文吧
<tenzu> jiero: yoloxiku的简化
 * jarodlau 挂了,
<ofan> 三星电子涨3.9%，LG电子涨6.6%，索尼涨幅超过3.0%。 
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 日文啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 我觉得是
<madper> 同志们，为什么我不能在emacs里面调出xim了？
<jiero> tenzu:  恩。deepin的提示音真响，讨厌的音效。
<tenzu> jiero: 关掉呗
<jiero> tenzu: 最近我的手机的铃声都是 游戏的主题音乐。。。
<jiero> 恩。
<wangcong> http://jilupian.youku.com/
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 优酷纪录片频道 - 优酷视频
<tenzu> jiero: 你gtalk是多少?我似乎没加过你
<jiero> tenzu:  就是邮箱 
<tenzu> jiero: 我的手机铃声一直是rocoloco
<jiero> lililjlj@gmail.com
<tenzu> jiero: 竟然说不存在
<zoombut> ...hello moto  路过
<jiero> tenzu:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kumCaGeaA-w 现在我的铃声好像是这个的。
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Zero-K: Cinematic Gameplay Short
<ofan> jiero: 你这邮箱，十个人有九个记不住的
<ofan> jiero: 还有一个是不会上网的..
<jiero> ofan:  需要记住吗。
<jiero> ofan:  多么简单啊。
<jiero> doube  li double lj
<zokr7et> 。。
<zokr7et> jiero: 这个id和你的nick没有关联性
<tenzu> jiero: 能看到我加你么?
<void1> jobs死了？
<jiero> tenzu: 看到了
<tenzu> jiero: ok
<jiero> tenzu: 没提示音了也不好。。
<jiero> zokr7et:  有啊。
<tenzu> jiero: 没有visual notification?
<jiero> tenzu: 没装。
<jiero> tenzu:  嫌烦。
<jiero> tenzu:  恩。我要加紧设计完成我那个推了这么久的构思，然后再抓人来干。
<tenzu> jiero: 我通常不开声音,所以只留下notify-osd之类的东西
<jiero> tenzu:  那个东西特别烦。。。对我感觉
<caleb-> http://www.apple.com/ # Steve Jobs has passed away
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Apple
<tenzu> jiero: 还好吧,反正也可以关掉
<jiero> tenzu: 要我设计的话，就出一条红线从屏幕上，引你到红线来源。
<tenzu> jiero: 你是Jobs的继承者
<felix_lee> 刚起床就看到Jobs没了...
<felix_lee> 太可惜了
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<zokr7et> 我擦，这种头版头条 我居然不知道
<jiero> tenzu: 我大概也会死于癌症。鼻窦癌。
<tenzu> jiero: 我建议你死在女人肚皮上
<wangcong> 世界的损失
<knownbad> 太夸张了吧
<jiero> tenzu: 我即使到了到25岁也不会趴在女人身上~我太没吸引力了
 * caleb- is 苹果黑
<tenzu> jiero: 30岁再不趴以后就没机会了
<jiero> tenzu: 同学预计，我大概会35岁结婚。
<ofan> 苹果股价必破400
<tenzu> jiero: 有点晚
<sevk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 有没有linux下面的 24点游戏阿 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347593 RT 求一个 统计信息: 发表于 由 baby — 2011-10-06 9:10 
<felix_lee> ofan: 股价现在已经378了？
<wangcong> 不知道以后的苹果产品会不会继承现有的风格
<jiero> wangcong:  我该不该去设计苹果产品？
<ofan> felix_lee: 恩
<jiero> 哈哈
<wangcong> jiero, 设计 linux 产品吧
<felix_lee> inux
<jiero> wangcong: 一直进行。
<wangcong> 现在的 linux 产品并不多
<ofan> 还不懂
<ofan> 还不多
<ofan> ？
<wangcong> 只有安卓有些
<felix_lee> linux产品要怎么射妓
<ofan> 何止是有些
<jiero> ofan:  我在 2003年画出了 NDS的设计。不过我预计的是双触摸屏
<ofan> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> ofan:  Nintendo DS，当时我画出了预计的下一代任天堂掌机图。
<ofan> jiero: 任天堂的东西我就碰过gameboy
<jiero> ofan:  我只有 FC，
<tenzu> FC, SFC, virtualboy, gameboy, GBC, N64
<jiero> ofan:  3岁开始玩 FC，黑白电视+光线枪
<ofan> jiero: 3岁就开始宅
<tenzu> 我竟然是从彩电+FC开始的
<jiero> ofan:  我只是不喜欢和人聊。
<ofan> jiero: 聊的不少了
<jiero> ofan:  小时候我和别人玩的多的就是在河边建水利工程
<caleb-> 水利工程++
<NoIE> 水利工程++
<jiero> ofan: 然后就是一个人在野外耍
<jiero> 哈哈
<caleb-> jiero: 堵坝上的眼孔？
<jiero> 就是那个意思啦
<NoIE> 当时好喜欢下雨。。。
<jiero> caleb-:  也算把
<jiero> caleb-: 挖坑引水。
<jiero> 后来那群家伙坏到跑去自来水管旁边搞。。。
<roylez_> 水利工程++ 蚂蟥潜水艇
<jiero> NoIE: 。。。
<jiero> roylez不会的，那条河里没有生命能存活。
<jiero> roylez 放进鲶鱼，几天后就掉皮死掉
<NoIE> 饿死的？
<jiero> roylez 我的一个朋友抓到过——下雨多了鱼游出来。
<jiero> NoIE: 不是吧。。。
<jiero> NoIE: 掉皮死了是身体组织坏死吧。
<NoIE> jiero: 鲶鱼是吃肉的吧+
<zokr7et> sevk: `i
<jiero> NoIE:  腐烂的你吃吗。。。
<sevk> zokr7et, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<jiero> 。。。
<zoombut> 。。    水利//    我小时也这样玩//
<jiero> zoombut: 山东的？
<zokr7et> shit，ruby的源码 ，弄不懂阿
<zoombut> 安徽
<jiero> zo
<jiero> zoombut: 哦。黄河吗？
<zoombut> ...下雨后的   水坑
<NoIE> jiero: 鲶鱼为底栖肉食性鱼类，鲶鱼捕食对象多为小型鱼类，如餐条、鲫鱼、鰕虎鱼、麦穗鱼、鲤鱼、泥鳅等，也吃虾类(含天然界最强的抗氧化剂虾青素英文简称ASTA）和水生昆虫。鲇鱼以吞食为主，牙齿的作用主要是防止食物逃脱。
<jiero> zoombut:  。。。
<wangcong> zokr7et, 在看 ruby 源码？
<jiero> NoIE: 昆虫倒是可以吃。
<jiero> NoIE: 蚊子~
<jiero> NoIE: 以前蝙蝠群啊。一直在几百只蝙蝠下面玩耍~
<jiero> NoIE: 我丢石头还真没打中过蝙蝠
<zokr7et> wangcong: 不是，我想弄个irc bot 
<caleb-> 很难打中吧
<ofan> 残忍啊
<caleb-> 不残忍啊，根本打不中
<zokr7et> wangcong: 经观察 有 java的 pircbot，python的 supybot，ruby的kk-irc-bot
<jiero> ofan:  我是知道打不中，一定要试验。
<ofan> 弄个node.js的bot
<jiero> ofan: 3岁的时候看过地上有只蝙蝠。好像受伤了，不敢碰。
<zokr7et> ofan: ... node.js 基本没用过
<ofan> 弄个bash的bot
 * jiero 有想起高一时无聊发明的4子棋和6子棋了。。。
<zokr7et> jiero: 。。你还真是有创意
<Kandu> zokr7et: 小時候大家經常一起發明新玩法的吧
<zoombut> irc bot。。
<zoombut>           我把 ZEUS 编译好了。。。 
<wangcong> zokr7et, 哦
<jiero> Kandu: 对啊。但是我就没找到几个人搞。。。
<Kandu> ofan: node.js bash 你會高興用這兩個寫麼？
<jiero> Kandu: 太孤单了
<zokr7et> zoombut: zues 宙斯？
<zoombut>  是滴。。
<jiero> zokr7et:  zeus 时
<Kandu> jiero: 呃，好像是大家一起設計的吧
<jiero> Kandu: 我都是一个人设计。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 以前小時候一群人經常一起商量着規則，然後玩
 * zokr7et 表示不明白 zeus 是啥
<zoombut> googe  for zeus
<jiero> zokr7et: 宙斯
<caleb-> 小时候用肥皂玩曲棍球
<jarodlau> test 
<zoombut>    google for zeus botnet
<zoombut> net
<jiero> Kandu: 哦。你太大了。
<caleb-> 玩一场肥皂就快没了…
<jiero> Kandu:  我小时候那些游戏规则都写好了。
<zokr7et> jiero: url？
<NoIE> jiero: 我家阳台上住过蝙蝠。
 * jarodlau rainbow , sucks
<Kandu> jiero: 不光是棋類
<jiero> Kandu: 不过我学别人的规则很慢。。。很慢。我哥教我 打扑克什么银行我就记不住规则
<Kandu> jiero: 還有些要跑來跑去的也是
<zoombut> s
<zoombut> 。。
<jiero> Kandu: 晚上捉迷藏？
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯，晚上捉迷藏很好玩的
<jiero> Kandu: 逃脱类捉迷藏，
<roylez_> cfy: 你在呢
<zoombut> 。。          
<cfy> roylez: 主席
<jiero> Kandu: 必须返回某个地点几个人就算胜利。
<Kandu> jiero: 我看到有人接近了，拿我的黑外套一罩，扮石頭。人家跑到跟前都不知道 XD
<zokr7et> sevk: `g zeus botnet
<jiero> Kandu:  我们是在2个楼之间。
<jarodlau>  irssi 的 rainbow插件不错哦
<zokr7et> 谁家的机器人 网络这么慢
<jiero> 队伍划分好了。因为条件是脱离人数达到就好。可以团队合作~
<Kandu> jiero: 我們是一條街，然後周圍都是田野，範圍稍大些
<jarodlau>  和咯哦
<ofan> Kandu: 我比较有兴趣用node.js
<jiero> Kandu: 哦。
<zokr7et> sevk: g zeus botnet
<roylez_> cfy: 有好事没？
<Kandu> ofan: 哦，我對 sh 和 js 一直沒有好感。。
<sevk> zokr7et g 功能坏了，没修。
<cfy> roylez_: 没啥 
<cfy> roylez_: 国庆快结束了。。
<roylez_> cfy: .
<jiero> roylez 回去了？
<zoombut> 求指教
<ofan> Kandu: 应该去接触下新鲜东西
<zoombut>  gdb  如何保存调试状态
<jiero> ofan:  新鲜的东西就是这个世界哦。到处都是。
<zokr7et> Kandu: 我对语言没区分，反正都半熟
<jiero> ofan: 昨天你看 Apple的发布视频了吗？
<zokr7et> iphone for steve 发布 然后 steve 毫无遗憾的去了
<jiero> zokr7et: 是被气死了。
<zokr7et> jiero: why？
<jiero> zokr7et: 评价不高
<zoombut> 。。
<Kandu> ofan: 嗯，打算學學新東西 :) pascal lua haskell
<zokr7et> jiero: 如果是评价不高，那老爷子得出来救世阿  更不能这么走
<zokr7et> Kandu: pascal 算新东西？
<Kandu> zokr7et: 呃，我一個都不熟
<Kandu> zokr7et: 嗯，一直沒怎麼學它
<zokr7et> Kandu: lua 配合C 很不错
<Kandu> zokr7et: lua 配合 pascal 也不錯
<jiero> Kandu: 去hack hedgewars  pascal +lua
<caleb-> 编程就是要造新东西啊
<jiero> caleb-: 级别够高的才行啊。
<zokr7et> caleb-: 不重复造轮子
<caleb-> jiero: 连我这等小人物都造了点新东西
<jiero> caleb-: 你有了级别了
<jiero> caleb-:  我是0级的
 * caleb- 见习魔法师一级
<caleb-> zokr7et: 这几年流行重造轮子
<caleb-> 旧轮子如果不好使，重造一个无妨
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 我可以把ISO 放在Linux分区中，然后用Grub引导，直接从本机硬盘中安装Linux系统吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347595 如题！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 momupa — 2011-10-06 9:33 
<jiero> caleb-: linux下流行换辐条
<jiero> caleb-: 补洞喷漆
<zokr7et> .bashrc 里面 export 后面需要 加$开头么
<caleb-> zokr7et: export 从来不用 $ 的
<zokr7et> caleb-: =前后加了空格出错了...
<Kandu> zokr7et: 加了空格，就被切割成多個引數了唄
 * Kandu 發現有些輪子已經破舊或者過時了
<caleb-> Kandu++
<caleb-> Kandu 是创世神级别的
<Guest90507> ++Kandu
<zoombut> 代码没写完 自挂东南枝
<zokr7et> zoombut: :-O
<caleb-> 代码编译中 自挂东南枝
<zokr7et> 千树万树挂死尸
<caleb-> 小萝流水人家
<zoombut> 正所谓 春宵一刻值千金，完事起来敲代码。
<caleb-> 春宵一刻值千金，功城杀怪抢经验。
<caleb-> s/功/攻
<cfy> Kandu: roylez_: 冬天到了。gentoo的时节了
<tusooa> cfy: already using GentooLinux
<cfy> tusooa: good
<void1> cfy: gentoo升级gcc的时节到了 :D
<MaskRay> void1: 4.5.3-rc1?
<ofan> gentoo党要冬眠了咩？
<void1> MaskRay: 是啊，前两天不是刚进入稳定版嘛
<void1> gentoo其实可以根据gcc出个版本号
<void1> 升级gcc就类似apt-get dist-upgrade了
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<cfy> void1: 哈哈
<Kandu> cfy: XD 煲機族
<cfy> Kandu: 呵呵。夏冬天，切换着用，debian <=> gentoo
<tusooa> cfy: 践兔老不更新会死。大便老更新会死。
<MaskRay> cfy: 换gentoo了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 没，硬盘没空间了。
<cfy> tusooa: 这。。。。debian老更新死的频繁么？
<cfy> tusooa: 我觉得debian很稳定啊，出了testing有可能会暂时缺少包
<void1> 只要会折腾gentoo怎么都死不了
<tusooa> cfy: 据说这样。吾没用debian.知道
<cfy> tusooa: 我觉得debian很稳定啊，除了testing有可能会暂时缺少包
<cfy> tusooa: 哦
<tusooa> s/知道/不知道/
<tusooa> The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:
<tusooa> #required by net-misc/hotot-0.9.6_p20110726, required by @selected, required by @world (argument)
<tusooa> >=dev-libs/keybinder-0.2.2 python
<MaskRay> toolchain 的几个 slot 都装一下，死不了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 比 xbindkeys 好使？
<tusooa> 不知道。
<tusooa> 怎么会默认-python的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你放弃 Perl 了？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 没。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你看那，践兔portage不是默认依赖python的额
<hellllo> 有人会用txt2pdf吗，我没法转中文txt啊，求教
<tusooa> MaskRay: make.conf里加上，是不得已额
<Pwnna> http://i.imgur.com/18UqD.jpg
<Pwnna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oAB83Z1ydE
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Think Different
<MaskRay> tusooa: 但 profile 里应该没 +python 啊
<tusooa> 为啥会出这。portageq
<tusooa> UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode characters in position 13-14: ordinal not in range(128)
<tusooa> 咋就不能有中文。。。
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 我只想说，编码问题是个大问题
<tusooa> 那文件里，都没中文的。
<tusooa> 难道，路径中文，会有问题？
<tusooa> 还都是链接过的。给的目录，都是没中文的。
<tusooa> 给设个utf8的locale,才行
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你啥路径用中文了？
<cfy> 一直感觉中文输入比较麻烦
<MaskRay> motorola的输入法还行
<tusooa> MaskRay: overlay
<cfy> MaskRay: 这个。我的zn5,只能单字输入。。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 什么是单字输入
<cfy> MaskRay: 你在说手机吧，就是不能输入词组，只能一个一个字输入
<tusooa> cfy: 那是ucimf
<CyrusYzGTt> zh_CN.utf-32be
<tusooa> ...
<zoombut> 求爬墙利器
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • win7下如何安装ubuntu成双系统----小菜求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347600 昨天刚刚入手了联想的Y470 i3-2350M 2G内存 750G硬盘 本本预装的是win7 home basic 我把它升级到了旗舰版的 现在想在win7安装ubuntu成双系统，ubuntu学习用，平时用win7 在论坛里边逛了好久，本人小菜、实在迷茫，貌似是应该补充下ubu ...
<tusooa> zoombut: s sh
<MaskRay> tusooa: keybinder 是库……没提供 /usr/bin/ 下的 util
<zoombut> 。。     没用SSH 帐号
<zoombut>  想起了
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<zoombut> 。。。
 * missing 我想问下无线键盘的主机usb那玩意有单卖的吗?
<tusooa> missing: ...
<missing> tusooa: 有没有?雷柏的
<missing> 昨天弄坏了一个
<missing> ,那键盘就废了>
<tusooa> 似乎没有键盘，电脑不能启动的。
<tusooa> 估计那usb不单卖。你可以去看看有人修不
<missing> tusooa: 谁说的,旧电脑才这样的
<missing> tusooa: 折断了...修什么...
<tusooa> missing: 额
<missing> 估计悲剧了,看来,我还信心满满的...这回又丢脸大发了...
<missing> tusooa: 上班了?没出去玩啊
<tusooa> ...
 * kenifanying 昨天还在讨论乔帮主，今天就挂了，默哀……
<tusooa> kenifanying: 额。。。
<missing> 那个那么乌鸦?不过癌症始终是没得治的,早晚而已
<CyrusYzGTt> 喬教主 是蒙主召喚了，，阿門
 * kenifanying 去苹果官网看看，乔帮主遗像挂着呢
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<zoombut>   。。
<zoombut>   银子
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦米豆腐，願 喬教主下地獄
<ofan> zoombut: 心动就赶快行动吧
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不要这么恶毒
<zoombut> ，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你不知道麼，地球就是地獄
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 我是想讓 喬教主 參加 活死人 試驗
<ofan> 。。。
<ofan> 变态
<cfy> tusooa: ucimf?手机的？不是在说手机么
<tusooa> cfy: ucimf,fbterm-ucimf,linux console底下的输入法。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<MaskRay> missing: 这是什么脚本，彩色字
<tenzu> MaskRay 你是说这个?
<missing> MaskRay: 你out了lol
<MaskRay> missing: 以前用 erc，不开颜色序列
<zoombut> clear
<zokr7et> ubuntu 默认通讯软件是什么？ pidgin 还是 Empathy？
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<missing> MaskRay: 哦,吃饭~
<missing> kk换名字了?
<jiero> zokr7et:  pidgin
<jiero> zokr7et:  错了
<zokr7et> jiero: 到底是什么
<jiero> zokr7et:  emp
<zokr7et> jiero: 。。。
<cfy> tusooa: 嗯
 * jiero 好久不调整字体了，调一次。 http://i.imgur.com/arK2T.png
<tusooa> .
<cfy> MaskRay: 原来erc也可以开颜色啊
<cfy> tusooa:  好无聊啊
<zokr7et> jiero: gtk2？
<tusooa> cfy: 所以在编译践兔
<cfy> tusooa: 可是人还是无聊啊
<zokr7et> jiero: 居然看到 chatzilla了
<tusooa> cfy: 去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=15 看看？
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 水区水贴? 
<jiero> zokr7et: 我要的就是chatzilla。
<mofaph> /var/log/gdm 目录下的 slave 和 greeter 日志文件都有什么用？
<freeayu> 你们有 人用五笔嘛
<freeayu> 五笔86很多跟window下的 不太一样唉
<jiero> 还有很多输入法吧
<jiero> 我就拼音了
<jiero> 走了
<zokr7et> jiero: 四年前我用一个CLI的IRC Client ，叫什么忘记了
<jiero> zokr7et:  n多啊。 irrsi 大概是比较普通的了
<zokr7et> jiero: 好像是 ir 开头的
 * adam8157 irssi 路过
<zokr7et> adam8157: :-|
<jiero> 啊。我都记错名字了
<jiero> 啊哈和
<zokr7et> 编译cmake 还没完
<maya1> adam8157:当叔吃饭了木~
<jiero> adam8157:  为啥我记忆力那么差呢。前无古人了。
<zokr7et> autotools真是不习惯阿 太麻烦了
<adam8157> maya1: 木有呢
<maya1> adam8157: 囧
<jiero> adam8157:  哦。你有新外号了。
<ofan> weechat撸过
<adam8157> zokr7et: autotools 适合大工程, 后期比较省心
<tusooa> Use-CMake
<mofaph> 这几天我安装 LFS-6.7，机器连续开机5天。今天早上完成的时候，重启后在Ubuntu-10.04的登录界面，发现输入用户名密码后，不能登录，返回到登录界面（我对 GNOME 并没有太多的研究……）
<tusooa> mofaph: 灵异事件？
<cfy> tusooa:  看了下。。。更加无聊了。。。
<mofaph> 在 /var/log/gdm 下，在今早 7 点左右，一共有 9 个相关的日志文件。其中 :1-slave.log 和 2-greeter.log 都有什么作用？
<zokr7et> adam8157: cmake 也不错阿
<mofaph> tusooa, 有可能，不过我不太相信
<adam8157> zokr7et: enen cmake比较通用阿
<zokr7et> adam8157: mysql使用cmake 管理的 
<zokr7et> adam8157: 唯一不爽的就是 cmake生成的文件太多了，
<tusooa> zokr7et: mkdir build ; cd build ; cmake .. $cmakeargs
<zokr7et> tusooa: 使用我都会
<tusooa> 感觉autotools会把人绕进去的
<mofaph> 日志文件在这里：http://code.bulix.org/1vfrl9-80658
<zokr7et> 再问个事，gnome3有人用么？ 知道怎么手动添加文件到app列表么
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋，你们公司国庆有发好东西么？
<adam8157> roylez_: 应该没有, 我们中秋都没发
<roylez_> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥子也没有
<roylez_> adam8157: 我还打算让你寄给我呢...
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你们要发东西的?
<roylez_> adam8157: 没
<adam8157> roylez_: 握手
<roylez_> adam8157: 我觉得你们公司那么有钱，应该发一点点的
<adam8157> roylez_: 我去, 我们一年才1B, 你们卖几台Z就有了
<cfy> dandan.....
<roylez_> adam8157: 貌似去年10B还是8B的
<adam8157> roylez_: 你们啊? 牛
<adam8157> cfy: 警告一次 哼哼
<roylez_> cfy: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君，不要欺负人嘛
<cfy> adam8157: 这。。。没有op差别好大啊。。。。
<cfy> roylez: 主席，求op.....
<adam8157> roylez_: 上午蓉蓉约我去圆明园, 还有悦姐, 果断据掉 不当电灯泡
<cfy> adam8157: happyaron北京了？
<adam8157> cfy: 来一个多月了
<cfy> adam8157: 哦。。。。不用上学啊。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 这你得问他 呵呵
<cfy> adam8157: 国庆我光打游戏了。。。
<adam8157> cfy: 我是: 回家, 吃, 吃, 吃, 加班, 吃, 回北京, 加班, 睡, 睡
 * mayli AsuraLe 
<cfy> adam8157: 继续找同学 dota...
<Kandu> cfy: 宿舍裡玩的？
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯。是的，5个人开黑打电脑。。。。。
<adam8157> Kandu:  cfy roylez  吃饭去了
<ofan> dota男
<cfy> adam8157: 食堂早没菜了。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 啥時候對戰 sc 不？
<cfy> Kandu: sc是啥？
<Kandu> cfy: starcraft
<cfy> Kandu: 不太会玩啊。。。。
<cfy> Kandu: 只能说会造建筑，造兵。。
<Kandu> cfy: 魔獸 rts 呢？
<cfy> Kandu: dota行不。。。
<Kandu> cfy: ..你去玩吧，我繼續 coding
<cfy> Kandu:  hehe 
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<dungeon_jiero> Evanescence: 好久不见你活跃了。
 * microcai 听说 jobs 死了，是真的？
<kiss990a> 真的
<wishstudio> google 主页上都写了啊
<dungeon_jiero> microcai:  教主死了。
<dungeon_jiero> microcai: 该轮到教主下一辈承担责任了
<dungeon_jiero> 推荐一个醒目的 Sans 字体。 Allerta。
<CyrusYzGTt> 辛亥革命.China.1911.\(2011\).\(qvocd.com\).rmvb
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  你够了么。。。再不够我就看不下去了。
<WiiW> +b 100å¹´
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我不许别人说的闲话比我多。
<microcai> http://www.apple.com/ 
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Apple
<microcai> 巨大的黑色头像
 * microcai 真是乐事一件啊
<microcai> jobs 走好
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 新版操作起来很麻烦，大家怎么习惯的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347617 只能通过ALT+TAB来找打开的程序？左侧那个快捷栏根本不起什么作用。麻烦死了，难道这是进步？系统没有兼容过去的显示方式？怎么才能调出状态栏？ 新手叫大家见笑了。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 pydotnet — 2011-10-06 13:25 
<phoenixlzx> http://www.kdechina.org
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 所謂何事？？
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  闲话，就是没意义的语句
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 上天有好色之德
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。恶心我
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 好吧，我故意說錯導熱
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 好吧，我故意說錯的
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  我饶不了你。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我私人决定清净。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 神說：魔愛世人
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  我就是魔。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 爱你不意味着依顺你
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 好吧，，我故意說錯的
<zokr7et> www.apple.com/stevejobs/
<phoenixlzx> 这里有多少用KDE的？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 魔耶發來賀電
<CyrusYzGTt> gnome路過
<DaBao> 有哪位高人知道如何設置 7zip 的默認壓縮率麽？
<dungeon_jiero> phoenixlzx: 桌面的大多GNOME，清凉的有 openbox和awesome和更多。比GNOME重的好像没市场。。。
<dungeon_jiero> DaBao: 软件设置
<DaBao> 設置？
<DaBao> 沒找到配置文件
<dungeon_jiero> DaBao: 哪个软件你都没说
<DaBao> 7zip
<dungeon_jiero> 7zip for windows吗？
<DaBao> dungeon_jiero:  for Linux
<dungeon_jiero> DaBao: 哦。这么吗。我没用过命令搞。
<DaBao> 不知如何設置，也不知道配置文件在哪
<dungeon_jiero> DaBao: 用压缩窗口有选项的啊。
<DaBao> 沒有這個選項
<DaBao> 除非是用命令行
<CyrusYzGTt> ???
<DaBao> dungeon_jiero: 選項只有分卷與加密碼
<dungeon_jiero> DaBao: 是吗/我记得打开file roller的窗口功能更多
<DaBao> 哎，算了，死心，反正 7zip 的壓縮效果還是不錯的
<DaBao> 還有不知道喬布斯過世的麽？
<DaBao> 看來都知道了
<dungeon_jiero> DaBao: 我以前用 peazip可以设置
<DaBao> 呃，我没用 peazip。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> DaBao§ 我不喜歡這個人，，他讓天朝很多人爲了 ipad iphone賣腎，而且是可能被騙底價的
<DaBao> 可恨，12.04 没用 Pande 做名称。。。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你。。。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 恨发明金钱的人吧。。。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 恨发明游戏的人吧
<DaBao> CyrusYzGTt: 草果的確是家虛擬的黑心公司，但老喬對世界的影響是得承認的
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 就是恨那些有名的人吧了。。。
<DaBao> 打錯字：“虛偽的”
<phoenixlzx> KDE中文论坛上线，欢迎注册 http://www.kdechina.org
<DaBao> 官方的？
<zokr7et> 无语了，用anjuta新建gtk 项目 直接构建居然也有几百K
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 不恨，反正很正常
<CyrusYzGTt> DaBao§ 嗯，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你用什么客户端？ 那个符号挂着 empathy 不高亮也不bell
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯嗯，，xchat
<DaBao> http://www.kdechina.org 果然為新論壇，一個帖子都沒有，大家快快注冊做元老啊！
<AsuraLe> mayli: 啥事？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 没高亮提示，没声音提示，我不知细看还不知道是给我说的
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 那不是很好麼
<AsuraLe> mayli: 我刚回来，中午出去了，
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it_Z7NdKgmY
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - How to build a simple electric motor, plus how it works.
<DaBao> TNND，注冊名必須是三個字符以上
<dungeon_jiero> DaBao: DB肯定不行。
<zokr7et> 。。看到你的注册名了  linux大宝
<DaBao> 9494，我還說赽過去把“大寶”給注冊了
<moriramar> DaBao, SOD蜜？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CycmCFb-6VU&feature=relmfu
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - How to Navigate by the Sun
<DaBao> 它的論壇管理第一帖是鄙人的抗議帖！
<DaBao> 送老媽去修血壓儀，各位88
<zokr7et> 渣，给别人新论坛破处就遁了
<tusooa> cfy: 咋回事？给+o了？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN_FFtipDNk&feature=relmfu
<sevk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 推荐一款支持linux的免费游戏（类DOTA）。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347621 http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/ 免费的，画面精美。（看了DOTA2的视频，觉得还在画面上还没有超过它。）在线玩家非常多，国内连接速度很快，比浩方没有延迟。。。 对了，支持很广泛，32位、64位，oss、sdl、pulseaudio。。。。 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brdmnUBAS00&feature=related
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - How to Recharge Batteries
<moriramar> zokr7et, 那什麽，還是沒有帖子呀？
<moriramar> zokr7et, http://www.kdechina.org/
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 首页 • KDE中文论坛
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<moriramar> Guest55169, 你看明白callCC那個蛋疼的定義式了嗎？
<adam8157> roylez_: 坏人 啥时候回张江
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1oDYSsUet8&feature=related
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - How to make an Electronic USB 4Gb
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkCGNzTGkuk&feature=related
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - How to unlock your car with a tennis ball
<CyrusYzGTt> 切勿以身試法
<roylez_> adam8157: 就在明天，就在明天
<CyrusYzGTt> 明日復明日，明日何其多，我生待明日，萬事成蹉跎
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jjNHmMB5ns&feature=related
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - How to recharge unchargeable batteries
<MaskRay2> 很高兴自己还有明日
<MaskRay2> moriramar: 看 memoserv
<moriramar> MaskRay2, 哦。
<MaskRay2> moriramar: 但是类型什么的搞不清楚，((a->m b)->m a)->m a，我不知道什么情况下 a b 是相同类型
<moriramar> MaskRay2, 我再整理。
<MaskRay2> roylez_: 求 irssi 配置
<pocoyo> MaskRay2: 转行了
<roylez_> MaskRay2: 不给
<pocoyo> roylez_: 哈哈 主席英明～～
<roylez_> MaskRay2: 我就有个主题叫做 envy
<MaskRay2> pocoyo: erc支持不好
<pocoyo> MaskRay2: 什么支持不好？
<MaskRay2> roylez_: 在用，但adv_windowlist插件配色不正常，白底黑字
<MaskRay2> pocoyo: 比如设置mode，用dcc，ssl
<pocoyo> MaskRay2: 我没这要求。到现在都不知道ssl有什么用 也不怎么dcc。
<pocoyo> MaskRay2: 不过erc快发新版本了貌似。
<kiss990a-1> kiss990a, 
<pocoyo> 介个怎么这么op 是怎么回事儿
<tusooa> gnu狗。。。
<pocoyo> 翻译不到位。
<Freebuilder> 今天好卵冷
<roylez_> MaskRay2: cfy: 用 chanact.pl
<Freebuilder> 向乔布斯表示默哀，虽然我从未用过苹果的产品
<roylez_> adam8157: 你的好同事也在呢
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 整上bsd了?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 如何定义『整』？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你的某个vps装了freebsd了?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 嗯
<GNUdog> 很早就装了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哪家还提供freebsd? 就见过linux和win server
<GNUdog> adam8157: 很多啊
<GNUdog> arpnetworks.com
<adam8157> wow
<MaskRay2> roylez_: 好东西
<MaskRay2> roylez_: 如何在启动时自动执行 /statusbar window add -after act chanact
<tusooa> erc-startup-files
<roylez_> MaskRay2: /save 不行吗？
<tusooa>        erc-startup-file-list (quote ("~/.emacs.d/.ercrc.el" "~/.emacs.d/.ercrc" "~/.ercrc.el" "~/.ercrc" ".ercrc.el" ".ercrc" "~/个人/账号/irc-login"))
 * caleb- 用苹果的时候 jobs 不在苹果
<pocoyo> tusooa: .el 与 其它类型的有什么区别？
<tusooa> pocoyo: .el是emacs lisp脚本，要不，是irc脚本
<Freebuilder>  fonts.conf 中 <alias> 究竟为何方神圣？怎么 /etc/fonts/conf.d/30-metric-aliases.conf 中有互译？
<tusooa> 字体名i18n?
<pocoyo>  tusooa: 有什么差异没有。
<tusooa> pocoyo: 有
<MaskRay2> pocoyo: lisp难懂，perl的配置还能看懂
<tusooa> MaskRay2: 去看Perl Macs
<pocoyo> tusooa: 你倒是说说差异在哪儿。
<pocoyo> 啊
<tusooa> pocoyo: <tusooa> pocoyo: .el是emacs lisp脚本，要不，是irc脚本
<MaskRay2> tusooa: 查不到
<pocoyo> tusooa: 解释甚不合我心意。
<tusooa> pocoyo: ...
<tusooa> pocoyo: 依次按 M-x i n f o RET C-s e r c RET
<root_____> 我擦。我想问下为什么我的字体那么难看。？
<root_____> 怎么设置字体？
<root_____> 在openbox下
<MaskRay2> C-h i RET m e r c RET
<root_____> 擦。。今天米人在？
<root_____> ／exit
<tusooa> C-c i C-s e r c RET RET
<MaskRay2> tusooa: Perl Macs 是什么
<tusooa> MaskRay2: 搜下。cpan里也有
<xiaoCon> hey ！我终于回到ub的怀抱了。。
<ashtray> xiaoCon,双启动吗
<pocoyo> tusooa: emacs 24这个里面自带的erc不能用tab补到一下个人名链接 害得我又装了5.3的erc
<xiaoCon> ashtray: 不是阿。。
<xiaoCon> ashtray: 之前工作，把原来的系统换成debian的了。
<ashtray> 哦 知
<MaskRay2> tusooa: 搜不到，莫非是 Perl Mac
<tusooa> MaskRay2: perlmacs, Perl (E)Macs, 懂了吧
<xiaoCon> MaskRay2: 你还是那样,每天讨论一些让人迷茫的话题。。。
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=347627
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - fonts.conf 中 <alias> 究竟为何方神圣
<tusooa> app-editors/emacs-23.3-r2 was built with the following:
<tusooa> USE="X alsa dbus gif gpm gtk jpeg (multilib) png svg tiff xft xpm -Xaw3d (-aqua) -athena -gconf -gzip-el -hesiod -kerberos -livecd -m17n-lib -motif -sound -source -toolkit-scroll-bars"
<tusooa> CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing"
<tusooa> CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing"
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, debian -> ubunut, 你堕落了
<ashtray> 又挂了，mirggi貌似稳定性一般
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 必须堕落的..之前装debian.安装了xserver-xorg-video-intel直接闪屏。
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 避得我编译内核，所以现在不干了
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 不过显卡还是没装好. － － ！
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, debian你可以上backport 内核或者testing
<ashtray> gebjgd:看起来xiaocon是自愿堕落的
<pocoyo> gebjgd: human readable format 怎么翻译？
<caleb-> 连人都看得懂(误)
<gebjgd> pocoyo, 正常人可读格式？
<caleb-> 正常人++
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求高手，求达人，Debian 声音就是出不来了，有出错提示，但是看不懂啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347631 root@debian:/usr/share/alsa-base# alsactl restore alsactl: load_state:1571: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for reading: No such file or directory Unknown hardware: "HDA-Intel" "Analog Devices AD1981" "HDA:11d41981,11790311,00100200 HDA:11c13 ...
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 忒2了点儿吧。。。
<gebjgd> pocoyo, 日常可读格式？
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: NO..之前试过,编译完内核也不行.频率不可设定。
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 换arch
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 你啥显卡
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 是有这个打算。但是找个空闲的时间。
<xiaoCon> intel集成
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 我的集成显卡怎么什么事情都没有
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 你应该是arch把
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, debian stesting的时候也没遇到过
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 用了2个月的debian testing
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 没别的译意法了？
<Xunrui> why i just can see "\u6211\u7674\..."
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 你装crunchbang linux就知道了
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, crunchbang linux? 什么玩意？
<pocoyo> Xunrui: 字体不支持吧？
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 一个linux版本。。
<Xunrui> pocoyo, i can't see your chat...
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 没听说过。你自己做的？
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 说白了就是一个debian 或ubuntu加上的openbox的东西。。
<gebjgd> pocoyo, 日常可读格式就行了
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 拜托。。这个速度极快的系统你居然没听过。。。
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 我自己用的就是arch + openbox + tinti2
<felix_lee> openbox是好东西，我在用arch+openbox
<MaskRay2> tusooa: 太久了
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 我一直都用他..
<felix_lee> gebjgd: 咱们握个手吧
<tusooa> MaskRay2: en
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 从来不用XX做的垃圾发行版
<gebjgd> felix_lee, 用了2年了
<MaskRay2> xiaoCon: 不认识……
<xiaoCon> MaskRay2: MR.con
<felix_lee> gebjgd: arch+openbox+tint2+conky+thunar+...
<MaskRay2> xiaoCon: 依然不认识……
<Xunrui> why i can't type chinese and see chinese ?
<xiaoCon> MaskRay2: XXXXX@#$$%^
<gebjgd> felix_lee, arch + openbox + tint2 + no conky + wbar
<xiaoCon> MaskRay2: 之前请教过你问题的.. - - !
<xiaoCon> MaskRay2: shit.
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 他只能记得他问过问题的人，而不是回答过问题的人
<felix_lee> gebjgd: 我以前一直在用arch+KDE，换了openbox以后觉得以前真的是太傻了...
<pocoyo> Xunrui: please use utf8 and chinese fonts.
<gebjgd> felix_lee, 哈哈。你终于顿悟了
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 很久了..
<gebjgd> felix_lee, 从来不用kde
<xiaoCon> felix_lee: openbox我一直觉得不错..
<gebjgd> kde就是渣
<felix_lee> gebjgd: 是的，有机会我再试试awesome
<xiaoCon> felix_lee: 而且我改用openbox以后明显快多了
<MaskRay2> 还记得德国的gebjgd
<xiaoCon> MaskRay2: 我擦.他德国的?
<felix_lee> xiaoCon: 我也是，firefox和eclipse都不卡了
<metbsd> 我是中国的
<metbsd> 还有谁是
<xiaoCon> 下个月去旧金山 - - !求请喝茶.
<MaskRay2> xiaoCon: 嗯
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: shit..德国人?..
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 中国人
<pocoyo> 头一次听说 crunchbang linux
<xiaoCon> pocoyo: 我shit.这玩意都出到10了..
<pocoyo> xiaoCon: 小生驽钝。。。
<felix_lee> arch好像也有这种，集成openbox的发行版，叫什么什么bang
<xiaoCon> pocoyo: 摆渡,,
<MaskRay2> 头次听说
<MaskRay2> 除了预装软件不同，还有啥区别
<xiaoCon> MaskRay2: ..............
<gebjgd> 天大的喜事啊
<xiaoCon> MaskRay2: 各种折腾,各种限制,.
<gebjgd> steve jobs 死了
<gebjgd> 傻逼苹果这次要傻逼了
<jiero> gebjgd: 我要替代 Jobs
<jiero> gebjgd: 有一部分，我要学他。
<jiero> gebjgd: 哈哈
<gebjgd> jiero, 我期待着
<xiaoCon> MaskRay2: 昨天才把那该死的network-Manager 给x了
<felix_lee> 还真有archbang， http://archbang.org/
<Freebuilder> 我以为 AR PL UMing TW 标点在中间， AR PL UMing CN 标点是在下方的，结果我错了！都是在中间的。
<xiaoCon> MaskRay2: 居然让我的3G无线无法登录.我X..
<sevk> ⇪ ti: ArchBang
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, networkmanager那么好的东西
<MaskRay2> xiaoCon: 没用过
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 我就是用networkmanager登录3G
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 限制了root用户无法使用3G网络..
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 傻，改polkit
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 3G用户不能登root
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 用什么root
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 看arch wiki去
<pocoyo> gebjgd: 等到G3在debian里稳定了 我再不不升级了。就呆在里面得了。
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 我喜欢用root.不喜欢被限制..
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 那你还是用win去吧
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 这两天准备弄debian.从新编译内核打显卡.
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 不喜欢限制？ sudo 改 polkit，你就和root一样了
<gebjgd> pocoyo, debian testing还有可能
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: - - !你跟我说得不是一回事
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 怎么不是一会儿事？
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 你非要用root做所有事情
<tusooa> MaskRay2: 咋两个
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: Network-Manager在crunchbang下限制了root不允许访问3G..
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 这臭毛病就不好
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, 没用过crunchbang
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: ^_^
<MaskRay> tusooa: wlan0 -> eth0
<MaskRay> 什么3G？
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 偶觉得root很好..因为常要sudo很麻烦..
<jiero> freeflying:  问一个不好回答的问题：如果请求 Canonical Ltd. 支持一个非官方的集资项目，可能获得资金支持吗？ 
<xiaoCon> MaskRay2: 移动3G
<jiero> xiaoCon: 经常sudo说明你在乱折腾
<xiaoCon> jiero: yes
<xiaoCon> jiero: 某些软件必须要root
<freeflying> jiero: 不太清楚，你可以试试
<jiero> freeflying: 跟谁说呢？
<jiero> freeflying:  直接写信寄给Mark的私人助理？
<freeflying> jiero: www.canonical.com 上有联系信箱
<jiero> freeflying: 好的。
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: 不过现在不用那些连结工具了.
<MaskRay> xiaoCon: xiaoCon 让电脑用手机的？
<tusooa> xiaoCon: sudo可以免密码的
<xiaoCon> MaskRay: shti..G3..
<tusooa> xiaoCon: 但是经常用root不好
<xiaoCon> tusooa: 我知道..
<xiaoCon> tusooa: 但公司的软件,你懂的..
<tusooa> xiaoCon: 哪怕搞个不用密码sudo
<tusooa> 也比直接上root安全
<xiaoCon> tusooa: 公司的审计盒子需要root
<xiaoCon> tusooa: 我必须在root下做事.审计盒子本来就必须在root下工作.
<tusooa> ...
<xiaoCon> tusooa: 而且job上写了需要在root.否则启动不成功云云..
<MaskRay> xiaoCon: ad-hoc手机和笔记本连接？
<xiaoCon> MaskRay: NO.专门的3G无线..用usb设备终端进行连结.
<xiaoCon> MaskRay: 跟手机没有关系
<GNUdog> head for Sanlitun
<xiaoCon> 每个星期5都是最安静的.
<gebjgd> 苹果又变成无头苍蝇了
<gebjgd> 好事啊
<xiaoCon> - -
<gebjgd> 不过肾源又该缩减了。初夜也会缩减了
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: what...你在讲啥..
<gebjgd> xiaoCon, google -> 卖肾买iphone, 初夜换iphone
<MaskRay> xiaoCon: 这个啊。linux下的驱动要么不做，做了也是乱糟糟的，以前折腾过中兴的，gb编码
<xiaoCon> gebjgd: shit..i5好像不出了..
<xiaoCon> MaskRay: 直接用wvdial就好了阿..
<xiaoCon> MaskRay: 用python写个脚本,启动,关闭.就OK了阿...
<xiaoCon> MaskRay: - - !我都没折腾,主要是以前network-manage限制了,后来才发现的问题
 * GNUdog 再一次见识到了民族的劣根性
<xiaoCon> MaskRay: 最近折腾什么呢?
<gebjgd> 民族的劣根性就是体现在果粉的狂热上
<sevk> 新 GTK+和QT • 一个问题，linux下的C编程，菜鸟求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347635 C语言里面一个语句，怎么样在terminal里面执行，并且打印出来结果？ 举个例子，比如 char a[1024]; strcpy(a, "ls -l | sort"); 我现在像执行a这个语句，并且打印出结果，在terminal里面，求助高手…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 yatong2008 — 2011-10-06 16:08  ...
<MaskRay> 要做好理智的培育
<xiaoCon> MaskRay: what?
<MaskRay> xiaoCon: 没折腾。课业负担重，没机会折腾
<xiaoCon> MaskRay: 现在在上什么课业? - - !
<MaskRay> xiaoCon: 微积分线性代数之类
<xiaoCon> MaskRay: 在国内还是在国外?
<zokr7et> 我嘞个草，用ftp上传心都碎了，一个文件链接一次，还不能先打包上传再解压
<MaskRay> xiaoCon: 国内
<xiaoCon> MaskRay:  - - !多多指教哈...
<MaskRay> zokr7et: lftp mput用通配符 或 mirror -R
<MaskRay> xiaoCon: 互相学习
<xiaoCon> MaskRay: 正在努力学C中..
<Houge_Langley> 请问大家，keyboard layout settings 在ubuntu中文中叫做什么？
<pocoyo> Houge_Langley: 键盘布局吧。
<Houge_Langley> pocoyo: 哦，谢谢牛哥，在追问下，Preferences叫做什么？
<pocoyo> Houge_Langley: 首选项
<Houge_Langley> pocoyo: THAX
<kiss990a> 各位，fedora16 什么时候出来？
<jiero> kiss990a: 看 Fedora日程表
<fighterlyt> ./configure 显示，缺少dl.h，有人知道是哪个包吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 目前 暫定 11.08
<tusooa> fighterlyt: 编译什么软件
<tusooa> fighterlyt: 原文提示
<MaskRay> fighterlyt: 贴一下输出
<MaskRay> fighterlyt: xmlsec coin ruby php ...
<mao> 昨天遇到遇到意见麻烦事，重新安装grub出现问题，grub-install退出状态是no error，但是就是无法启动grub
<Houge_Langley> router在ubuntu里中文叫做什么？
<zokr7et> ..路由吧
<mao> 都不出现grub程序
<Houge_Langley> zokr7et: 我也这么觉得，好像设置里面不这么叫，好久不用忘记了。
<zokr7et> mbr 问题？
<MaskRay> mao: grub;  root (...);  setup (...); quit
<zokr7et> Houge_Langley: 设置？ 什么设置
<gebjgd> http://imgur.com/gallery/HFxyD
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Too... Soon? - Imgur 
<mao> MaskRay,都没有出现grub程序，就是裸机开机时的样子
<Houge_Langley> zokr7et: 搞明白了，刚刚没有看下句，原来是路由器，不是指ubuntu里面的东西。
<Houge_Langley> zokr7et: 谢谢
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=347637
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 这个字体配置，为何修改无效
<zokr7et> Houge_Langley: 。。。 
<wishstudio> mao: 没装好重启进不了系统了？
<Houge_Langley> 请问各位用路由器的朋友，Filter Multicast应该怎么翻译？
<mao> wishstudio: 我是把原来的系统拷了出来，格式化硬盘后再把文件拷进去，以前这样试过可以的，这回不知怎么了
<Houge_Langley> 在防火墙那个选项中
<zokr7et> Houge_Langley: 你在做什么？
<sevk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Houge_Langley> zokr7et: 翻译
<wishstudio> mao: chroot 进去再试试吧。。
<zokr7et> Houge_Langley: 组播过滤
<Houge_Langley> zokr7et: 感激不尽
<mao> wishstudio: 也不行，df查看信息，莫名奇妙的出现个/dev/sda6的磁盘，可是根本就没有那么个东西，我划了/dev/sda1 /dev/sda2 /dev/sda5(这个是逻辑分区），没有/dev/sda6
<zokr7et> mao: 分区真多
<tusooa> mao: sudo fdisk -lu ; sudo parted /dev/sda print
<wishstudio> mao: fdisk -l /dev/sda 呢
<tusooa> 这是解决硬盘问题都要给出的信息
<mao> zokr7et: 不是的，我只有三个区，逻辑分区分区号是必须大于4的
<mao> wishstudio: fdisk -l是正常的
<tusooa> mao: file /dev/sda6
<gebjgd> mao, 建议重新分区。之后拷贝会原文件，chroot重装grub
<mao> tusooa: 这个我倒没有试
<zokr7et> mao: 我知道，harddisk只能有4个分区，，
<zokr7et> mao: 可是你干吗弄扩展分区？
<gebjgd> zokr7et, lvm阿
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 扩展分区好用阿
<tusooa> mao: 看看呗
<mao> gebjgd: 我就是重新分区后弄的
<zokr7et> gebjgd: : 我的就两个分区
<tusooa> mao: 执行下，又不会挂掉
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 太少
<zokr7et> gebjgd: sda2是 lvm
<mao> tusooa: 悲摧的，我已经用u盘重装了，花了我一天才将系统重新配置成我原来的样子
<tusooa> mao: 额
<wishstudio> mao: 你现在到底是啥状况。。
<zokr7et> sda1[ext4(/boot)]; sda2[vg(lv[ext4,/],lv[ext4,/home],lv[swap])
<mao> tusooa: 原来的系统还留着，等有时间再弄吧，我已经心力交悴了
<gebjgd> mao, 笨，mksquashfs
<gebjgd> mao, 随便重装
<mao> wishstudio: 现在重装了
<wishstudio> mao: 好吧。。如果纯Linux的话直接用 GPT 就好了
<gebjgd> mao, 简单级了
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 我觉得 lvm 比 扩展分区爽，反正我不用windows
<Houge_Langley> 请教各位朋友，“There might be other router settings which could affect this.”这句话意思是：“其他的路由器设置”，还是翻译成“其他路由器的设置”
<mao> gebjgd: mksquashfs是什么
<gebjgd> mao, squashfs没听说过？
<zokr7et> Houge_Langley:  router 后面没有s  settings 后面有s 你猜呢
<mao> gebjgd: 没有，是不是弱爆了
<gebjgd> mao, linux的精髓--文件系统，看来你是一点都不知道
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 我记得 liveos 都是 squashfs 压缩的
<gebjgd> 恩那
<Houge_Langley> zokr7et: 意思就说是“其他路由器的设置”喽
<gebjgd> mao, 把你的文件系统 弄成squashfs文件系统。就跟norton ghost一样
<Houge_Langley> zokr7et: 明白了，THAX
<wishstudio> gebjgd: tar 不就够了么。。
<zokr7et> Houge_Langley: 其他的（路由器设置）可能会影响到这个
<mao> gebjgd: 可是这个东西是只读的？
<gebjgd> wishstudio, tar不能保存配置和权限。squashfs是完整的文件系统。
<metbsd> 乔布斯是谁啊，死了有甚么大惊小怪的
<tusooa> gebjgd: tar可以保留权限
<tusooa> gebjgd: -p
<wishstudio> gebjgd: 你确定？
<gebjgd> wishstudio, 不太确定。但是tar + ssh必然挂
<wishstudio> gebjgd: tar -cp, rsync 拿来备份就够了
<Houge_Langley> zokr7et: 我觉得应该是“其他路由器的设置可能影响到这个”
<gebjgd> wishstudio, squashfs对多核有优化
<gebjgd> wishstudio, tar也有？
<gebjgd> wishstudio, 你有多少核，它就用多少核，所以比tar高效
<wishstudio> gebjgd: pbzip2, pxz
<Houge_Langley> zokr7et: 这像朋友所说，如果是其他的路由器，应该在router后加"s"
<gebjgd> wishstudio, 那你还是需要解压。squashfs可以直接mount在loop上，直接粘上unionfs用
<zokr7et> Houge_Langley: 我就是这么认为 没有s  那么指代自身
<wishstudio> gebjgd: 只是当备份用。。你要别的功能当然没什么好说的
<Houge_Langley> zokr7et: 哈哈，谢谢朋友
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zy3ELxwdtE
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - SOLAR PANEL DIY MAKE YOUR OWN SOLAR PANEL BUILD SOLAR PANELS
<zokr7et> Houge_Langley: 具体怎么些中文我不太会， 反正我从来不记运算符优先级， 一个括号搞定
<tusooa> ls
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • 大家用哪个播放音乐方便 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347640 个人感觉系统自带的不怎么好用，不知大家都用什么播放音乐 统计信息: 发表于 由 daishiliang — 2011-10-06 17:29 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6huF1yWOEZQ&feature=autoplay&list=SP7D60DC4C00AD8B34&lf=list_related&playnext=4
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 6 Watt Solar Panel 2 Watt LED Light Emitting Diode Indoor Outdoor Lighting
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 小k是墙外的嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 。。不知道，我問你，，你的vps在牆外麼。。給我 ssh用 幾天
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 我沒VPS呀？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 好吧，吾繼續用tor,,等待緩存，，100%
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 喜剧
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ 。。？？
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 只是觉得 tor 太慢了
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 为啥不用 GoAgent 之类的 GAE 代理？
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ 哦，，但是比較安全，，可是。
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ GAE在我這根本不能用。。
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 哪个省的？
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ 廣府聯邦
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 好吧……去搞一个 VPN 或者 SSH 帐号来
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ 你給吾？？
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ 我的要求不高，能看youtube就行了
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, youtube的要求还不高……
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ 不高啊，tor都能看
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 那得 VPN 的网速给力才行
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 240p的？
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ ..貌似 ssh也行的
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ 我一般看  360p 不過有時願意看 1080p的
<sevk> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu下 始终提示“无法获取 文件” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347643 无论使用什么命令，只要涉及文件，都提示**：无法获取*** 的文件状态（stat）：没有那个文件或目录 统计信息: 发表于 由 瞬身止水 — 2011-10-06 17:49 
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 缓冲要多久？
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ 360p 等 20秒就能就能看
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ 1080p等 30分鐘
<tolbkni> CyrusYzGTt, 那360p速度的不错啊
<CyrusYzGTt> tolbkni§ 嗯，，看html5的視頻可以在限制的代理看，，不過 都是html5的教學視頻
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 我想問問，，在德語 渣渣 ，是什麼意思 in Chinese
<alvin_rxg> endlich bin ich zu hause.
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> zhazha`
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  chacha？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ..
<alvin_rxg> ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: mhh 泡妞回来了，好多美女啊
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你木有看 我的奮鬥 。。
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 啥东西
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ google 魔獸 元首的憤怒
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  希特勒的奋斗
<CyrusYzGTt> (npviewer.bin:30024): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_unref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 搞个dotcloud挂ssh代理玩呗
<alvin_rxg> CyrusYzGTt: 渣渣 是什么啊？
<sevk> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu12.04-《东游记》穿山甲-2012年 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347645 ubuntu12.04的名字是Precise Pangolin，穿山甲啊，正好是东游记中的那个妖魔，《东游记》中说：天地中有一劫，妖魔破咒，风雨要变色，明年就是2012年。http://www.tudou.com/playlist/p/l8092268i21773593.html 统计信息: 发表于 由 meego — 2011-10-06 18:20 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LiDkCLAsHE&feature=autoplay&list=SP7D60DC4C00AD8B34&lf=list_related&playnext=7
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - SOLAR PANEL DIY Photovoltaic, Harbor Freight, INSTALLATION Training Video Solar Electricity
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我 need 免費的。。我還木有工作呢，，都 加冠 五載了
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 你問 元首
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 25歲？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 敢問您字？
<jiero> moriramar:  敢問您字？
<moriramar> jiero, ……
<jiero> moriramar:  ？
<moriramar> jiero, 我有和您說我加冠了嗎？
<jiero> moriramar: 沒有。但是你應該有字。
 * jiero 該睡了。
 * jiero 走了
<MaskRay> 字魔礼或喇嘛
<zokr7et> 蛋疼了 ，，两年前注册的163邮箱，刚上去提示我早上8点有人登录这个帐号玩梦幻人生
<moriramar> MaskRay, ……
<moriramar> zokr7et, 這也行？
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我勉強明白callCC的原理了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 这nick是什麼意思
<moriramar> MaskRay, 不過類型還不是對的上。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: jobs挂了？有点阴谋的感觉
<moriramar> MaskRay, Quenya語。
<MaskRay> 被气挂了？
<cedric_> 初次过来
<cedric_> 请大家指教啊
<moriramar> cedric_, 歡迎。
<cedric_> 呵呵～～
<cedric_> 想系统的学习linux但不知从何入手
<alvin_rxg> cedric_: 从你最初想到的开始。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 定義中 \a -> ContT $ \ _ -> c a 的意思就是一旦調用到 callCC \k -> foobar 中的 k 的時候，就生成一個無腦前進的中間態，不管接什麼參數都就這樣……
<cedric_> 目前很是迷茫
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: .
<cedric_> 论坛上的资料太多了，头晕
<moriramar> cedric_, 安裝一個用用看就是了。
<moriramar> cedric_, 你要學什麼再看什麼唄……
<cedric_> 已经装了一个ubutun的
<alvin_rxg> cedric_: 比如，你喜欢搞破坏的话，就写的小东东， $1 | $1 | $1 | $1 之类的。
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 那個命令是什麼意思？
<cedric_> 呵呵～～
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: :-)～`
<cedric_> 那以后想从事系统维护和管理，要学些什么
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 什麼用也沒有呀？
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: 好像错了， linux 应该是 $0 | $0 | $0 的。
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, ……那個是bash | bash | bash 的效果吧？
<Jakalala> jobs真的挂l
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: 对
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 感覺好操蛋……
<hakie> 新装的系统不能录音是怎么回事呢？原来旧系统可以的，是驱动问题吗？
<moriramar> cedric_, 去真的搞個服務器玩玩吧。
<moriramar> hakie, 在命令行上打arecord 1.wav，試試能不能錄音。
<hakie> 音频播放没问题的
<cedric_> 服务器吗，恩～～是需要考虑下
<moriramar> hakie, 你看看是不是錄音那項的音量沒打開喲……
<hakie> 它显示在录，但播放没声音
<moriramar> hakie, arecord命令錄下來的文件播放下看看有沒有聲音？
<MaskRay> | 是右结合的？
<moriramar> hakie, 另外看一下你的音量設定中錄音那項靜音有沒有選中，選中就要去掉。
<hakie> 用mplayer播放了没有声音
<MaskRay> moriramar: | 算不算 Monad
<cedric_> 请问ubuntu安装的软件在哪个文件中
<cedric_> 或者是散落在整个系统之中
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<moriramar> MaskRay, 如果把程式看成 [String] -> IO [String] 的話， | 確實可能看成 >>= 呢。
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/BEzHT  <== 163 到底可靠不可靠啊？？？
<hulu123> cedric_: 散落在系统各处
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 恭喜，老大哥看上你了。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 没看懂
<cedric_> okay～～谢谢啊
<moriramar> MaskRay, 你說的 | 是哪的？bash？Haskell？
<MaskRay> moriramar: bash 的 |
<hakie> alsamixer里面有个auto-mute-mode选项，不知是什么
<MaskRay> moriramar: 哦，是 Identify Monad
<hakie> 选了disabled还是不行
<moriramar> MaskRay, 啊？為什麼？
<alvin_rxg> 妈了个逼的！ 我的 163微博 竟然是僵尸微博！
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我覺得應該是IO Monad才對，程式不是純性的，每次執行的結果不一定一樣。
<MaskRay> echo a | cat | cat <=> echo a >>= \a -> cat >>= \b -> cat
<moriramar> alvin_rxg, 就是只fo不發的？
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: 对， fo 了30 个人。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 嗯，应该是 IO
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我倆好蛋疼……
<moriramar> MaskRay, 這算是管道的函式化嗎……
<MaskRay> moriramar: echo 一定程度上来说是 return
<moriramar> MaskRay, 嗯。
<MaskRay> 看上去大多数管道 | 应该满足结合律，并且每个成份都得有 referential transparency
<MaskRay> 因为求值顺序根据 posix 应该是不能确定的
<MaskRay> cat a | cat > a
<MaskRay> 这种是危险代码
<widon> 怎么看一个网页的字体类型啊？
<alvin_rxg> 163 怎么关闭一些服务啊？！ 连10恶不she 的qq都能关闭一些服务的， 163就更可恶了，不让管
<alvin_rxg> *关
<MaskRay> moriramar: 其实 Monad 的求值顺序我还不理解
<sevk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu有没有类似MS中的scandisk,chkdsk之类的除错程序 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347650 ubuntu有没有类似MS中的scandisk,chkdsk之类的除错程序，我有时候从MS上复制的电影看到一半就不能看了，我想是有了CRC错误，可是却没有找到相似的扫描工具，请问ubuntu下面有没有类似的工具？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sh ...
 * Jakalala jobs真的挂了吗？不，他已经去做诺亚方舟了！
<zokr7et> alvin_rxg: 我的也是一样 至少半年没登录了 ，刚上去 提示早上10点登录 梦幻人生
 * Jakalala 2012来啦！
<moriramar> MaskRay, readFile a >>= readFile >>= writeFile a 這樣的代碼會是無限的嗎？
<moriramar> widon, 看代碼……自己比……
<widon> moriramar, 我搜索font，没看出来啊
<moriramar> MaskRay, Monad求值順序？>>= 就是一個函數唄……所以在前面一個Monad的值沒出來前，>>=是沒法算的……
<widon> moriramar, chrome有些网页的字体不太好看
<moriramar> widon, 我不用Chrome，你問問其它人。
 * moriramar Firefox用戶，不想換了……
<cap_sensitive> Google 上不去了？"Server not found"
<MaskRay> moriramar: 不知道
<widon> Chrome Stylist 装了后，设置成宋体又没有原来好看了。。。
<wishstudio> moriramar: 要看 Monad 自己怎么定义吧。。>>= 的具体实现也是在 Monad 里定义啊
<zokr7et> 注册2年一共登录不到30次， 163给我个登陆达人勋章
<MaskRay> WHNF 我还不理解
<moriramar> wishstudio, 哦，對。像IO的可以非常惰性。
<moriramar> wishstudio, 我又想到那個萬惡的[]了……
<wishstudio> moriramar: Linux 管道貌似就是懒惰的。。
<moriramar> wishstudio, 如果這樣的話 cat a | cat >> a 不是有可能無限循環嗎？
<alvin_rxg> zokr7et: 实际情况是有内鬼。。
<wishstudio> moriramar: 不会吧。。如果 cat a 那么 a 的内容应该是会被缓存的
<MaskRay> lax monad
<moriramar> wishstudio, 那我就不知道了。
<wishstudio> moriramar: 就好比你正在运行的一个程序即使你把其可执行文件干掉都没有影响。。
<wishstudio> moriramar: 具体我也不清楚。。
<moriramar> wishstudio, 試一個吧。
<MaskRay> 我试了，相当于 a *= 2
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hANi5NbcY5g&feature=autoplay&list=SP7D60DC4C00AD8B34&lf=list_related&playnext=2
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - GRID TIE INVERTER SOLAR POWER EASY SOLAR SOLUTION POWER INVERTERS
<moriramar> MaskRay, 那是什麼情况？
<hulu123> moriramar: cat a | cat >> a 直接生成一个 a
<imadper> 同志们，在哪里设置DISPLAY变量？哪个文件？
<MaskRay> moriramar: a追加到自身后面，size翻倍
<MaskRay> moriramar: tmpfs 里测的
<wishstudio> moriramar: 你可以 cat <big file> | head 就可以看出应该是懒惰的
<imadper> ok
<alvin_rxg> imadper: export DISPLAY=:1.2
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 我想永久设置...
<moriramar> MaskRay, 不是，cat 果斷是把通道的東西拿出來再打出去。我到現在才知道 echo "1.txt" | cat 的意思不是 cat 1.txt……
<imadper> alvin_rxg: /etc/profile?
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 干嘛要全局的？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我前面错了，cat 是 return
<moriramar> wishstudio, 嗯。head | tail 這樣搞會不會悲劇？
<wishstudio> moriramar: tail 应该会悲剧
<hulu123> moriramar: cat `echo 1.txt`
<moriramar> MaskRay, 也不是，關鍵是那個模型是錯的。
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 不然sudo 后面加一个gtk的程序就打不开！！
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 我也很无语...
<moriramar> hulu123, 嗯，那兩個意思就不一樣了……
<MaskRay> moriramar: 怎么说
<MaskRay> moriramar: 只能用静态参数的 filter
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 就会提示什么gtk不能初始化，是不是你没有设置display
<moriramar> MaskRay, 定義一個程式是 String -> IO String 就是錯的。因為一個程式的數據入口除了通道還有命令行。
<wishstudio> moriramar: 我觉得可能是管道直接把前一个的IO输出阻塞了，等到后一个程序需要时再让他输出
<alvin_rxg> imadper: DISPLAY 是不能被固定的参数，一旦你固定了，以后可能会出错的。应该是你在用的 gtk 程序有问题
<moriramar> wishstudio, 不懂了，我沒看過有關Unix管道的內容。
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 但是，所有的gtk都不行了...
<jiero> 哇。越来越觉得 Allerta和 Electrum ADF 看起来顺眼，推荐作为界面字体。
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 不加sudo就能打开，加sudo就不行
<alvin_rxg> imadper: echo $DISPLAY 看看呗
<MaskRay> 有个 PIPE_BUF
<hakie> 不能录音的问题搞定了，原来是capture没打开
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 现在是=：0
<wishstudio> moriramar: main 类型就是 IO () 吧
<moriramar> hakie, 就說，是錄音那的問題。
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 这是对的咯
<moriramar> wishstudio, 不，我們是在把 bash 命令當 Haskell 的函數看。
<moriramar> wishstudio, 不是真的拿main說事。
<moriramar> wishstudio, 之前 MaskRay 說 | 的功能和 >>= 類似。
<imadper> alvin_rxg: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98571
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 必须先export DISPLAY=localhost:0.0才行
<alvin_rxg> komisch
<imadper> ？
<wishstudio> moriramar: 那可以认为每个程序是 [String] -> String -> IO String，命令行参数作为其调用参数
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚才学车去了
<hakie> moriramar:主要是之前我调试的时候一直不知道capture要按一下空格开启，以为它数值显示了就行了
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 那么，DISPLAY固定了会是什么后果？
<MaskRay> wishstudio: 那么那个模型就是每个程序都是 filter，静态参数（固定的），接受的参数相当于stdin
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 就怕你当前的x是在 display :1.0
<moriramar> wishstudio, 話說這樣的話 >>= 之前就要做填了……還是 ([[Char]], [Char]) -> IO ([[Char]], [Char]) 吧……
<moriramar> wishstudio, ……算了，其實都是屁話……
<wishstudio> moriramar: 我的意思是每个函数接受一个命令行 [String] 于是生成一个 String -> IO String 就可以管道了。。
<moriramar> wishstudio, 嗯。
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 那样就没法看到x了？
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 不是，那样的话，那程序会打不开了，你又得重新更改 display 变量
<moriramar> 話說 Haskell 中 (|) 真沒被用呢？
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 但是，只有sudo的时候才有问题，是不是sudo的问题？
<alvin_rxg> imadper: 那你看看 su
<moriramar> imadper, 你sudoers是怎麼寫的？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 有词法用途啊
<moriramar> MaskRay, 哦，對的……
<moriramar> guards......
<moriramar> imadper, 不會是有 env_reset 了吧？
<wishstudio> 汗
<imadper> moriramar: 我去看看
<wishstudio> 话说墙内google上不去了？
<imadper> alvin_rxg: su没问题
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 你的tor能用? 给几个能用的网桥吧……
<kenifanying> wishstudio, 可以
<wishstudio> 新闻联播在播Jobs..
<wishstudio> kenifanying: 看来我悲剧了。。
<moriramar> 据说这是最早的呻吟体：.....密......封......线......内......不......要......答......题.........
<imadper> moriramar: 没看到有什么env_reset之类的东西呀..
<moriramar> imadper, 能把以Default開頭的部分發一下嗎？
<moriramar> imadper, Defaults……說錯了
<MaskRay> imadper: 可以啊，右结合的，每个程序在fork时指定环境变量
<imadper> MaskRay: 好吧，可以..
<imadper> moriramar: 我看到了...果然有...
<imadper> mo
<imadper> moriramar: 我给他注释了去...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, cpu还没送来呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我快等疯了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 换吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 是已经换了。另外一家公司还没送来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 其他的配件都到了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是，我是说换别的 cpu。比如 i7
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不用intel
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不用nv
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 坚守3A阵营
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 给送个 kindle 吧， 79$
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不给
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把你女人借我用用吧，出去卖一次的钱应该够了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 行，凤姐借给你了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 也行，也能卖个钱的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 别还了阿
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 行
<imadper> moriramar: 我已经注释掉env_reset了..还是不行额...
<imadper> moriramar: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98572
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那显示器是挺值的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, led 21.5 philips的 99欧
<alvin_rxg> 嗯。
<imadper> 飞利浦的显示器都是aoc做的了...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 把你的耳朵借我10天吧……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不借
<gebjgd> imadper, 似乎不是
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我目前一只耳朵真不方便。
<gebjgd> imadper, 因为我们这里aoc的反而更贵
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没办法，一只耳
<adam8157> 吃个饭回来, 所有Google的服务都被封了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 导演的意思
<gebjgd> 吃午饭去了
<imadper> gebjgd: 。。。。
<moriramar> imadper, env_reset注釋了的話，下面env_reset都注釋掉吧。
<moriramar> imadper, 哦，env_keep
<imadper> moriramar: 恩好～
<moriramar> imadper, 等下
<moriramar> imadper, 你試試gksu行不行。
<moriramar> imadper, 如果行，你還把原來那個env_reset還原了。
<imadper> moriramar: 我没gksu..
<imadper> moriramar: 我用的kde...
<imadper> moriramar: 要重启或者登出吧》
<imadper> ？
<moriramar> imadper, kdesudo
<moriramar> imadper, 不用
<moriramar> imadper, KDE有kdesudo或者kdesu
<imadper> moriramar: 等我装一个
<moriramar> imadper, 你看一下。如果可以就還把sudo改回去，因為那個應該是發行版的安全機制。
<moriramar> imadper, 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ send mail gei 橋
<imadper> moriramar: 源里没有...
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 你的是电信的还是？我从那里得到的网桥从来不能用
<imadper> moriramar: 我本来可以用sudo的，但是今天我编译一个openfetion来的..然后就不行了
<imadper> moriramar: 我先重启下..
<moriramar> imadper, 不知道了。你直接Alt-F2打kdesu dolphin之類的呢？
<moriramar> 哦，kdesudo dolphin也試試。
<kiss990a> 请教，如何把geexbox 2.0安装到U盘上？
<moriramar> MaskRay, 還在嗎？
<moriramar> kiss990a, http://ms1.caps.ntct.edu.tw/bo-blog/read.php?15 看上去好像很容易的樣子……不知道真的假的……
<sevk> ⇪ ti: GeexBox安裝至硬碟方法 - 泡麵大碗公 - 記錄碗公教學網管及生活雜燴
<kiss990a> moriramar, 链接还在打开中，是geexbox 2.0的方法吗？而不是1.x
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 有資源的SIP。。
<sevk> 新 深度PK版 • 是应该用wine的winrar，还是应该回到M$win？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347661 有人问：rar文件乱码。 我说：我用wine的winrar解决这种问题。 第三人说：常用wine，还不如回到M$win。 我就好奇了：为什么不能用wine的winrar？他真的能够很方便的打开linux下乱码的rar文件呀。 有人推荐永中office，说他兼容MS Office ...
<Kandu> kiss990a: http://www.geexbox.org/geexbox-for-pc-booting-from-usb/
<sevk> ⇪ ti: GeeXboX » GeeXboX for PC – Booting from USB
<Kandu> kiss990a: 覺得不如裝 arch 或者 debian 到 usb 好
<kiss990a> Kandu, 抱歉，我没有看官网文档。。
<kiss990a> Kandu, 只是用来做个影音播放而已
<alvin_rxg> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dlt3656c4sj.jpg
<zokr7et> 纠结阿，上不了Google
<Kandu> kiss990a: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 剛在 bn 被人虐 T.T 繼續苦練。。
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<sevk> xiaoy, 2011-10-06 20:09:32 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> 一二三
<hakie> >晚上吃什么？
<hakie> :-D
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 找 那個 vpn的廣告
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我就想验证下是运营商的问题还是GFW干的
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 什麼網站？？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 刚刚traceroute 追踪到北京联通骨干网  断了
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt:  $ traceroute www.google.com 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ,,]] 高手，，
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 1  hx-in-f99.1e100.net (74.125.71.99)  23.038 ms  22.686 ms  23.354 ms
<zokr7et> 你这没问题
<zokr7et> 5  219.158.24.25 (219.158.24.25)  78.224 ms  80.353 ms  83.487 ms
<zokr7et> 我的追到 219.158.*.* 就断掉 这是北京联通骨干网IP
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 這個 主要是 gfw封印。。然後是 SIP根據領導的愛好，還有 二三級的 地區情況進行 封印
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 越是大城市，還有 外資比較多的，就封印的情況就不同
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/1maaba-80659  <== traceroute ?
<zokr7et> 问题是 1个小时前 我还在google 
<zokr7et> 现在连 ajax.googleapis.com 都连不上  好多网站用的jquery 直接用googleapi网站托管的文件
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你是不是之前 輸入了些 敏感字詞
<liuerfire> Hello
<sevk> liuerfire, 好  ㍬ 
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 没有吧 应该
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ 改呢稱 evak evk吧
<alvin_rxg> http://code.bulix.org/2n1rrk-80661  <== traceroute baidu.com 谁给解释下最后一行什么意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 。。
<Sophy> 我是新手，第一次用icr
<Sophy> irc
<Sophy> 。。。
<Sophy> ／nick Sophy
<Sophy> 怎么样注册？？
<alvin_rxg> Sophy: 不需要注册的
<zokr7et> 注册的话 找 nickserv
<zokr7et> Sophy: 试试 /msg nickserv help
<MaskRay> moriramar: ?
<zokr7et> alvin_rxg: 你那个在线paste 使用方便不？
<moriramar> 我暈，看來我又掉了。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我還有一點看不明白： runCont (callCC (\k -> (k 4) >> return 0)) id
<moriramar> MaskRay, (k 4) >>之後，>>不是無視前面的參數直接求下面的 return 0 了嗎？為什麼id還是寫4……
<liuerfire> 我用的一些命令都没反应
<kiss990a> Kandu, 还在吗？http://www.geexbox.org/geexbox-for-pc-booting-from-usb/   我下载unetbootin最新版，分别在linux和win下都没有geexbox的相关选项。。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我没看明白
<zokr7et> kiss990a: 用 unetbootin 干吗
<kiss990a> zokr7et, 想把geexbox 2.0安装进U盘。是2.0，不是1.x
<zokr7et> kiss990a: 自己写 grub 或者 syslinux
<moriramar> MaskRay, callCC f會給f一個參數叫 \a -> ContT $ \_ -> c a，其中c是runContT最後的那個 a -> m r 類型的函數。
<kiss990a> 我不知道 后面的参数如何写，按照geexbox 1.x的写法不行
<moriramar> MaskRay, 這個參數代入後 k 4 就成了 (ContT $ \_ -> c 4) >> return 0，這怎麼看最後也是 0 呀……
<zokr7et> kiss990a: mount上iso 看看 iso 本身用的什么引导 一般是 syslinux的
<zokr7et> 然后 自己在U盘也写上syslinux mbr  
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我不知道 callCC 作用于 （一串 >>= 结合的 m a) 产生的效果為什麼是这样
<Kandu> kiss990a: or use the “Diskimage” section and select the previously downloaded GeeXboX ISO image of your choice. ……  Both sections will do the same
<Sophy> exit
<Sophy> quit
<Sophy> leaving
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我再看看……
<zokr7et> kiss990a: geexbox ISO多大？  不大的话 我下载一个试试
<kiss990a> zokr7et, x86版本 72MB
<zokr7et> kiss990a: 我下载一份玩，，不过下载工具不咋的，firefox 插件 flashgot 调用wget
<kiss990a> zokr7et, 你先下载，我再试试别的方法
<zokr7et> kiss990a: iso mount上 看看有没有 isolinux 文件夹
<kiss990a> 有没有贴代码的网址，我要贴东西
<alvin_rxg> kiss990a: bulix.org
<alvin_rxg> kiss990a: pastebin.org
<alvin_rxg> etc.
<Kandu> kiss990a: 先讀完官網說明吧。不必從 Distribution 裡面選的。而是選 Diskimage
<zokr7et> o(∩∩)o...哈哈，fedora 贴代码太简单了
<kiss990a> 恩，我很把isolinux.cfg贴出来
<zokr7et> fedora直接用 fpaste 贴代码
<zokr7et> 可以用| 管道输出 也可以帖文件
<zokr7et> 我勒个去，kernel.org 挂了一段时间 附带 syslinux 网站也挂了？
<MaskRay> kiss990a: wgetpaste
<kiss990a> 这么多网站，我全收好
<kiss990a> 是的，syslinux也挂了
<kiss990a> 我有4.04，需要我传给你
<zokr7et> kiss990a: 我有4.0.2
<zokr7et> 我的U盘 mbr是 syslinux ，主要是支持background，  附带grub4dos 和bootmgr
<kiss990a> 请看 geexbox 2.0 - isolinux.cfg :http://fpaste.org/3O1Z/
<kiss990a> zokr7et,你电脑 上安装了几个系统？
<zokr7et> 一个。。
<kiss990a> 用syslinux做引导的少见，呵呵
<zokr7et> 但是我U盘有一个PartedMagic，一个WinPE（2.0），一个WinPE（3.1）
<MaskRay> zokr7et: 怎么做的
<MaskRay> moriramar: 我记得 ghci 有个功能可以推导类型
<zokr7et> MaskRay: mbr 是 syslinux  负责所有liveusb linux内核启动，chain.c32模块 负责 bootmgr启动
<moriramar> MaskRay, ?
<zokr7et> MaskRay: pe2.0 直接用 grub mount iso 启动
<MaskRay> moriramar: 以前 haskell-beginners 里有人问能不能输出类型推导过程
<moriramar> MaskRay, ……這個……
<mao> ubuntu论坛有没有ipv6站点
<tusooa> mao: 不知道
<tusooa> anyone here?
<tusooa> mao: 估计现在没
<sevk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于iptables的一点小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347670 我在虚拟机上安装了squid 然后我使用iptables命令想实现：凡是WEB到80端口的请求全转到3128上 我的命令是这样的（不是很熟，现在可能写错，但在shell里执行绝对是对的）：iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -s 192.168.0.200/32 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT 3128  ...
<kiss990a> Kandu, http://www.geexbox.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/unetbootin.jpg ，我是指这个图不知道是怎么弄出来的。
<zokr7et> 郁闷 flashgot 调用 wget 后台下载不知道进度
<zokr7et> kiss990a: 贴个geexbox的 isoconfig.cfg 看看
<zokr7et> kiss990a: 我这下载有问题
<kiss990a> http://fpaste.org/3O1Z/
<zokr7et> 你也用 fedora ?
<Kandu> kiss990a: geexbox 自己改的版本或者用圖像修改工具改的
<CyrusYzGTt> 有誰知道 dotcloud怎麼用，，fedora下怎麼使用，，
<zokr7et> kiss990a: 自己给U盘写入syslinux 然后写个 syslinux.cfg搞定
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我有教程你看看 前天弄好的
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 哦，url 拿來。。(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.z7ed.tk 
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 夜语 | 又一个 WordPress 站点
<zokr7et> 就两篇文章 一篇配置 wordpress 一篇配置ssh代理 基于dotcloud
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 。。吾木有域名。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: http://wordpress-zokr7et.dotcloud.com
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 夜语 | 又一个 WordPress 站点
<zokr7et> 这个是 dotcloud送的 二级域名 
 * mayli ff
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..怎麼知道自己有域名，我剛剛申請了
<zokr7et> 你看我的记录 自己弄一遍就知道了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 看了，，就是感覺，，不適合我，我只是想 ssh..
<MaskRay> 我也想ssh...
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<zokr7et> 这个简单 
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 乖～～，等 ，寡人試驗成功就告訴你，
<MaskRay> moriramar: 根据类型看出原因了，但理解程度还不足以归纳一般性
<moriramar> MaskRay, 好的，我也再看看。
<zokr7et> 我再写一个 纯ssh 目的的教程
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 喵~
<Houge_Langley> 求教：“Natty kernel offer out-of-the-box”Natty内核提供的这是什么特性？
<MaskRay> 之前有几天好无奈，朋友和搜集的一个免费ssh都失效……
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，等你寫完就試試，，對了，如果沒有用 dotcloud會不會被刪除帳號的
<MaskRay> 我建立ssh花的时间越来越长了
<Houge_Langley> 尤其是那个out-of-the-box是什么意思？沙盒
<MaskRay> 害得我搜索只能用 bing
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ .
<Houge_Langley> 继续求教了解内核的朋友，这个11.04内核中提供的out-of-the-box是什么特性？
<Houge_Langley> 是不是沙盒的意思？我是瞎猜的。
<alvin_rxg> 开箱即用
<Houge_Langley> alvin_rxg: 我还是保持英文原话吧，不能翻译成“11.04内核提供的开箱即用特性...”
<tusooa> "开箱即用"...
<Houge_Langley> 谢谢两位朋友
<alvin_rxg> Houge_Langley: 或者有啥地方解释说这特性的
<alvin_rxg> Houge_Langley: 或者翻译成 方便直接使用的特性 ……
<Houge_Langley> alvin_rxg: 我想想还是不翻译这句话，校对或许有更好的建议。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我錯了。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 我把 ContT $ \ _ -> c a理解錯了。
<moriramar> ContT $ \ _ -> blah blah 根據 CPS 的意思就是，無論下一步執行什麼函數（_），都返回 blah blah
<SkyHacker> 大家有没有用过libqq2010啊？
<moriramar> SkyHacker, 是那個pidgin-qq 2010項目嗎？
<SkyHacker> 嗯
<moriramar> SkyHacker, 用過。
<Houge_Langley> 时好时坏
<SkyHacker> moriramar: 好用不？
<Houge_Langley> 时好时坏
<Houge_Langley> 不稳定
<moriramar> SkyHacker, 只聊天好用，不過不能移動用戶，不能修改用戶組信息。
<SkyHacker> Houge_Langley: 哦哦~
<moriramar> SkyHacker, 我這很穩定，登陸不出大事。
<Houge_Langley> 呵呵，可能是我人品问题
<SkyHacker> 那用web qq还好了
<Houge_Langley> ;-)
<MaskRay> moriramar: 如何理解
<SkyHacker> 刚刚装好，连接好慢才连上。。。
<SkyHacker> 您所在的网络可能存在危害其他QQ用户的行为，您的号码被迫下线。您重新登录时可能会被要求输入验证码，建议您换一个安全的环境上网。
<SkyHacker> 我晕~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> ..這是故意的，，
<moriramar> MaskRay, -ot?
<SkyHacker> 腾讯发现了，呵呵
<Jakalala> SkyHacker: 不愧是天空黑客，连腾讯都知道你的大名，所以让你下线了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你的益达，是你的益达
<CyrusYzGTt> SkyHacker§ 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ??什麼益達？？
<SkyHacker> Jakalala: -________________- !!!
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你没看过那个广告吗？一个男的对女的说：你的益达，女的对男的说：是你的益达，一直感觉这句话跟骂人似的
<Jakalala> SkyHacker: 天空黑客！
<SkyHacker> 大家有没有用那个gwibber-service-sina那个插件啊？感觉好慢啊~~整个gwibber都好慢
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 哦，一个男的对女的说：你的sb，女的对男的说：是你的sb
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ??這樣？
<CyrusYzGTt> SkyHacker§ sina有過濾 的，，上次 才說了要監控。。你還用？？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯
<SkyHacker> CyrusYzGTt: 哦？不知道呢~~
<SkyHacker> CyrusYzGTt: 为什么要监控啊？...
<CyrusYzGTt> SkyHacker§ 因爲所以科學道理
<SkyHacker> - -
<Jakalala> OT_iux: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ob來了？？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: en
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 試試 
<CyrusYzGTt> !4w
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<Jakalala> tenzu: 有一个问题一直困扰我很久了
<SkyHacker> 是不是大家用pidgin才能发文件的？
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 汝騙人，是壞人
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: ot来了，but oicebot don't come
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: you're a bad boy
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 多謝讚美
<OT_iux> Jakalala: 早··
<OT_iux> Jakalala: 啥事··
<zokr7et> shit DNS出问题了
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: huh?
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你无耻程度可以和jiero一拼
<tenzu> Jakalala: 嘛问题?
<Jakalala> OT_iux: oicebot呢？
<adam8157> 怎么去掉字符串前面所有的点, bash? ${str#(\.)*} ?
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 机器人才不在呢…… 你们不是把她欺负走了么··
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ??
<Jakalala> tenzu: 你是男还是女
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 帮忙查查我的IP $dig www.z7ed.tk
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ^_^
<tenzu> Jakalala: 你当我没性别好了
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 是主席 和tenzu踢的
<pocoyo> 拜见 tenzu: 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯,等等
<tenzu> pocoyo: 射你平身
<Jakalala> tenzu: 第三种人，泰国人
<adam8157> zokr7et: 174.129.17.131 云了?
<OT_iux> ··
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯··
 * tenzu 忙不聊了
 * pocoyo 很羞色啊。。
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 其实我今天是不小心开了很久没开的xchat，就自动登录上来了··
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ http://fpaste.org/R9ph/
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你丫的怎么名字变灰色了
<OT_iux> Jakalala: 因为他赞离了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 心灰意冷
<OT_iux> Jakalala: s/赞离/暂离/g
<zokr7et> 我自己老实跳转到 69.170.135.91
<Jakalala> OT_iux: oicebot的脚本是什么语言写的？
<sevk> 新 启动和引导 • 怎么在启动里去掉 acer-wmi http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347680 大家好！我是一名小白 我的问题是 无线网卡驱动出现了软阻塞！ Quote: 1: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: yes Hard blocked: no 2: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no 其中的ACER是个废的 我每次启动就要 Code: su root 再 Code: rmmod acer-wmi 才能够用上 ...
<OT_iux> 是悲催的 mirc script...
<Jakalala> OT_iux: 我想学脚本
<OT_iux> Jakalala: 额， mirc script 太脑残了·· 学 shell 之类的吧？
<jarodlau> zokr7et: 93.170.52.20
 * adam8157 ${name##*.}   擦, 竟然是另外一套正则
<Jakalala> OT_iux: 我要建立一支bot大军，嘿嘿
<OT_iux> ··
<OT_iux> 好可怕
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ .. 
<Jakalala> OT_iux: 我封oicebot为军师，你军师的小弟，嘿嘿
 * Cherrot jiero 不在啊
<OT_iux> ··
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你为军师小弟的小弟
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<OT_iux> 我，路过…… 跟我一点关系都没有
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 说错了，你为军师的小弟的小弟弟，你懂的，嘿嘿
<OT_iux> 别把我扯进去
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ..
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.z7ed.tk/?p=70
<Jakalala> OT_iux: 看玩笑的。偶是个小白
<sevk> ⇪ ti: dotcloud 快速 SSH 开启 | 夜语
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..網速好慢。。
<zokr7et> dotcloud服务器 ,看着用吧
<adam8157> zokr7et: 用的amazon的云?
<zokr7et> 据说是amazon的 云
<adam8157> zokr7et: 多少钱一个月?
<zokr7et> 19  ec2-174-129-17-131.compute-1.amazonaws.com (174.129.17.131)  422.541 ms  424.643 ms  429.590 ms
<zokr7et> dotcloud free帐号，
<MaskRay> adam8157: 这个不是 bash 的恶心用法嘛。。
<adam8157> zokr7et: 这个支持好多啊? 看起来很不错的样子啊!
<zokr7et> adam8157: 我不玩blog，不搞web开发，  free帐号能开2个 service 随便玩玩够了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 同意
<zokr7et> adam8157: 主要是 ssh 还不错 
<adam8157> MaskRay: 还好, 只是比较不爽bash中各种不同的正则
<zokr7et> adam8157: 现在挂个wordpress 刚好 php + mysql 两个 service  刚刚 deploy一个 static 居然也算1个
<tusooa> echo *;
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 照着我的命令打一遍 ssh就可以用了 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ,,怎麼說根據 吾的需求呢，我都快成爲 翻牆屆的名人了
<adam8157> zokr7et: pro竟然就得99$/mo
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..鬱悶。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 不过我建议你最好还是$ touch myappdir/index.htm
<Josh4all> Fedora 15环境要怎么把ATI显卡驱动装上？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 刚刚我看了一眼 没有 default 文件 居然列目录了
<CyrusYzGTt> Josh4all§ chmod +x  後，直接在圖形那個界面運行就是
<Josh4all> 装完后直接进不了系统
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ，，你怎麼不修正你的blog..你這樣會害人的
<CyrusYzGTt> Josh4all§ fedora不需要配置 xorg.conf
<CyrusYzGTt> Josh4all§ 除了 nvidia
<Josh4all> 系统自带的要不要删掉？
<CyrusYzGTt> Josh4all§ 不需要，我以前就是這樣開啓了2D
<zokr7et> zokr7et: 修正啥阿 ，反正是SSH用的，列出目录也就一个 dotcloud.yml
 * zokr7et 手抖发给自己了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..修改教程 要touch 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 。。
<Josh4all> 好像15的是装不上
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: static 静态空间 列出目录怕啥
<CyrusYzGTt> Josh4all§ ..，，你試試最新的 驅動，，
<Josh4all> 都弄了几次了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..好吧，，怎麼不是 ssl加密的，我要 2048加密的
<Josh4all> 好
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: ssl干吗
<zokr7et> 那个研究 geexbox的还在么
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 這樣，，登錄 twitter比較安全點，，最好是 twofish和sha512共同加密
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 加密没研究这么多
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 但是 ssh 连接 https 貌似没问题阿
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..好吧，，其實吾也不懂，，只是這個世道不安全
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 大陆就这样 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ,,吾要默認 ssl
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在不挂上ssh 连自己的blog 都上不去 ， 被劫持了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 看來是你的教程引起的。。或者是 本尊的 nick引起的
<pocoyo> !bot
<lubotu2> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-cn's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: :-(
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你試試，把 吾的 nick去掉試試，或者將這篇翻牆文章去掉
<zokr7et> 机器人真多
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 会python不？ 咱搞个机器人挂dotcloud去？
<adam8157> lubotu2是谁家的? 认领下, 总是乱搭话
<adam8157> 美人管就踢了阿
<adam8157> 没 啊
<zokr7et> ^_^
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: /whois lubotu2 
<adam8157> alvin_rxg: 官方的?
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: 猜测是
<adam8157> 那我不管了 思密达
<zokr7et> ubuntu 官方的 我擦
<Jakalala> adam8157: 上次为了lubot2，alvin竟然kick me
<zokr7et> 这个机器人也是 supybot 做的 
<adam8157> 哦米豆腐, 不管一切其它op, owner, 官方人士 的事情
<zokr7et> lubotu2: language
<lubotu2> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..不會，，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 什么不会？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ lubotu2 就像  fedora-zh 的 badgirl zobbot
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: badgirl是bot?
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: dotcloud 允许运行后台程序 可以用supybot 做个机器人挂在dotcloud玩
<alvin_rxg> 谁在国内的， 提供个 ssh ... T_T  为啥很多事情我要翻墙进来才行呢
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似不支持java后台运行， 支持的 php,perl,python,ruby,node.js, 我都不会
<Kandu> adam8157: 那應該 kick 調戲官方 bot 的人？
<zokr7et> alvin_rxg: 第一次见到从外面翻墙进来的 
<adam8157> Kandu: bot们天生长着渴望被调戏的心
<Josh4all> 翻墙看Youtube
<alvin_rxg> zokr7et: 么办法…
<sevk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 嗝屁了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347685 我都不知道用COOL还是用什么来形容了。。。。 unity不知道去哪里了。。。功能正常。。。不过和控制台差不多了。。 怎么来的，我也不知道。。。reboot了一次，我发现unity出不来了。就把Xorg kill掉。。然后gnome也进不去了。。。现在就这样子了。。 统计信息:  ...
<Kandu> adam8157: -_-b
<MaskRay> 我也要国内ssh...
<zokr7et> adam8157: 调戏bot是提高他们的智商，
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 很多比較智能的貌似都是 ruby就像 大小眼
<alvin_rxg> 那不是和 tiny wm 类似么？
<alvin_rxg> MaskRay: 或者说，国内有收费的 ssh 么？
<zokr7et> alvin_rxg: 基本没有 
<Kandu> iGoogle: cod7 的 ai 亂寫的啊，最高難度變態的啊
<Josh4all> 你们在说什么？
<Kandu> iGoogle: 玩起來比 cod6 差太多了
<Josh4all> cod是使命召唤啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ ，，爲麼要進來，，你看了 圍城 ？？
<SkyHacker> > Time.Now
<sevk> SkyHacker, undefined method `Now' for Time:Class
<SkyHacker> Help
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp 2
<SkyHacker> 又一台机器人？
<zokr7et> sevk 就是 kk 嘛
<SkyHacker> = = !!
<Josh4all> CyrusYzGTt，每次都要重装啊？
<zokr7et> 这个是 ruby 写的哦
<Kandu> adam8157, cfy, iGoogle, MaskRay, MeaCulpa, nihui, NoIE, pocoyo, roylez, tenzu, tusooa, void1, xijiao: 晚安，好夢
<CyrusYzGTt> Josh4all§ 重裝什麼？？
<SkyHacker> zokr7et: 为什么改名字呢？
<sevk> zokr7et, 有意义的我。  ㍮ 
<adam8157> Kandu: 好早 bye
<NoIE> Kandu: 晚安。
<pocoyo> Kandu: 。。。
<Josh4all> ATI Video Card Drivers 囧
<zokr7et> 我所知道的三个irc bot 库， java：pircbot， python：supybot，ruby：kk-irc-bot
<pocoyo> Kandu: iSleep
<Josh4all> 以前是每次都重装的，郁闷
<SkyHacker> zokr7et: shell呢？
<CyrusYzGTt> Josh4all§ 那驅動 只是在 kernel升級 重裝下而已，如果不更新驅動，可以 使用 去 /usr/share/ati裏面 重新將驅動寫入 kernel
<zokr7et> SkyHacker: 不知道那个机器人为啥改名字，我只知道 kk-irc-bot的作者在 github 的id 就是sevk
<SkyHacker> zokr7et: 噢噢~~
<pocoyo> zokr7et: erc bot
<zokr7et> SkyHacker: 你自个写个shell的bot吧
<Josh4all> 哦
<zokr7et> pocoyo: erc bot ？ emacs 家的？
<SkyHacker> zokr7et: @@
<tusooa> perl, Net::IRC
<tusooa> haskell, raybot
<Josh4all> 默认的驱动性能怎么样？
<zokr7et> 看来大家对 bot 都很熟悉阿
<SkyHacker> zokr7et: 我不熟悉~~~
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你的ssh弄好没
<SkyHacker> 正想再android上做个irc聊天室，才知道有bot这东西 = =
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我只知道 大小眼是 bot中最好的
<pocoyo> zokr7et: 没错。
<zokr7et> SkyHacker: 我想在android上开个sshd
<SkyHacker> 大小眼？名字？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..木有，，.. 一直停在 dotcloud create ssh 哪裏
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: why ？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 没什么提示么
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..木有
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: $ dotcloud list  
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..也是 卡在哪裏。。
<zokr7et> ..你网络故障吧
<MaskRay> expect bot
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 看來我被 再再再再再再^99999999999999 次 盯上了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那.oicebot off的bot不算吧。。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: ..
<zokr7et> 我现在又在重新学C, 纯C 不带加号的
<adam8157> C +1
<zokr7et> adam8157: C++太负责了,比java难多了,还是C 好使
<zokr7et> 复杂
<adam8157> zokr7et: C简洁高效舒服. 不一定"好使" :)
<zokr7et> adam8157: 我懒得学模板,多态
<SkyHacker> 看情况把，呵呵~~java在手机上好用
<zokr7et> SkyHacker: java 在哪个手机上好用了
<zokr7et> SkyHacker: 手机上J2ME基本被抛弃了
<SkyHacker> zokr7et: android用java开发的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ error: Name must contain only alphanumerical characters and needs to be at least 4 characters long
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 什麼意思？？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 4个字母以上
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 男人不能太短
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 爲麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. ，，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: dotcloud 不允许 你问官方去
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..是不是 sshd可以
<zokr7et> 自己试试
<Jakalala> zokr7et: j2me被抛弃了？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..你不負責任，，
<zokr7et> Jakalala: j2me还有前途么?
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ Created application "fgqd"
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 擦 我自己用的 myapp 试验的 谁让你这么短小
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 手机不用j2me，用？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 方便第二
<skyhacke`> 大家好！
<skyhacke`> 原来emacs有个ERC可以登录IRC的...现在才知道
<zokr7et> Jakalala: ios,android,symbian,WP7 哪个用 j2me的?
<zokr7et> skyhacke`:  firefox 有 chatzilla
<Jakalala> zokr7et: ...
<skyhacke`> 这样我就可以一半写一边聊~~呵呵
<zokr7et> Jakalala: java最早的目标 跟flash一样作为web的widget,结果 applet 没人用,倒是j2ee崛起了
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 成功了？
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 現在正在上傳，，等等，，寡人 在試驗
<zokr7et> j2me在嵌入式和手机上被android 取代了
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 看了我的blog也不留个言, 评论首发阿,破处阿
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你不行啊
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ DotCloud service unavailable ("SSLError: [Errno 8] _ssl.c:499: EOF occurred in violation of protocol").
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 哪一步?
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 吾不想註冊，，吾好多帳號密碼都忘記了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 就是 dotcloud push fggd fggd.
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 就是 dotcloud push fggd fggd/
<Jakalala> zokr7et: j2me现在在很多天朝低端机上默默的奉献着，在天朝不是所有人都用的起smart phone
<skyhacke`> zokr7et: android不适用java语言写应用吗？
<wxp> 乔布斯死了，大家都想说些什么？
<alvin_rxg> 死了
<zokr7et> skyhacke`: android 不是纯粹的java了 更不是 j2me
<wxp> 刚死
<skyhacke`> iphone 4S iphone for Steve
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你确定 dotcloud.yml 没写错?
<CyrusYzGTt> 喬教主 去 搭乘 方舟了。。
<wxp> 不是有人说他是开源的小偷么
<skyhacke`> wxp: o.O
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 木有。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 不過貌似我是默認 tab 是8個空格的
<MaskRay> it works
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 冒号后面有空格么
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ .. 怎麼不等寡人，， 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 有
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 同意
<wxp> skyhacke`: 恩说是什么，警察不许要小偷给工作什么的
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 同意什麼？？
<zokr7et> MaskRay: dotcloud ssh弄好了?
<wxp> 看来大家都很平静么
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 我也觉得jobs去乘坐方舟了，2012马上要来了，偶还没船票。悲哀啊
<zokr7et> wxp: 老乔没给我留遗产,我有什么鸡东的
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 去當 地球奸 貌似可以不過會被改造爲非人類
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 正解
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 话说 你还没弄好?
<MaskRay> zokr7et: helloworld html 弄好了
<wxp> zokr7et: 理解，就是不利解为什么有那么多人排队买他的东西，却没有人知道linux是啥
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 木有
<skyhacke`> 你们再弄什么？
<zokr7et> wxp: osx 是 unix 家的
<wxp> zokr7et: 不是的，很久以前是
<zokr7et> skyhacke`: 用dotcloud 搭 ssh 玩
 * adam8157 有钱也要买Apple的东西
<adam8157> wxp: 现在是
<adam8157> wxp: 以前不是
<zokr7et> wxp: 现在一样sudo 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 估計，出問題了
<wxp> adam8157: 恩对，
<adam8157> wxp: mac os x是unix认证过的
<skyhacke`> zokr7et: 噢噢，不知道是什么，呵呵
<Jakalala> wxp: 人家的os不是linux，是血统高贵的unix
<wxp> zokr7et: 没错，我一开那个啥破解的，还取了个越狱的名字。。。。。。
<knownbad> bsd.
<adam8157> wxp: 一人一个喜好, 没必要想不通别人为什么
<skyhacke`> Jakalala: unix好高贵么？-___- !!
<wxp> Jakalala: 以前是，现在不是
<wxp> unix的代码还有人维护？
<Jakalala> wxp: 现在的苹果已经堕落 了
<zokr7et> 我怎么觉得unix正统接班人是 bsd ?
<Jakalala> skyhacke`: unix不高贵吗？
<MaskRay> unix不一定好
 * adam8157 想给老妈买iMAC, 给自己买MBA, 但是....没米
<jarodlau> 终于搞定irssi的nick name 自动对齐了,整个插件装上就可以了,
<MaskRay> 也有很多设计缺陷啊
<MaskRay> c也是
<skyhacke`> Jakalala: 我觉得linux比较好
<Jakalala> skyhacke`: ...
<zokr7et> unix 是有版权的
<wxp> 还是google的那个东西比较自由啊
<wxp> 相对的
<jarodlau> freebsd ?
<skyhacke`> wxp: google哪个东西?
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你那ssl 错误什么意思
<zokr7et> freebsd 貌似不是 bsd
<wxp> google操作系统被
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..知道，，估計是被 監聽了
<skyhacke`> wxp: 没见过...
<zokr7et> google 有操作系统?
<jarodlau> gos
<Jakalala> zokr7et: unix的接班人是inferno
<Josh4all> Fallback Mode
<wxp> 当我没说啊
<Josh4all> 还是不行
<skyhacke`> 虽然现在我用ubuntu也不是好熟悉，呵呵
<zokr7et> google两个OS ,chrome os 基于linux ,android 还是基于linux 
<moriramar> Jakalala, 那個Inferno那個Sam編輯器到底怎麼樣？
<wxp> chrome不算吧
<skyhacke`> chrome os
<moriramar> Jakalala, Bell Labs說他們要鼓勵滑鼠。認為滑鼠能增加效率。
<moriramar> Jakalala, 沒用過，不知道這個怎麼個增加法……
<Jakalala> moriramar: 偶是小白，不知道
 * jarodlau  arch for laptop, gentoo for desk, freebsd for server..
<Jakalala> moriramar: bell现在不是香农了吗？
<MaskRay> jarodlau: 彩色字是什么插件
<moriramar> Jakalala, 香農？
<wxp> 对了盖茨和奥巴马还发了慰问，不知到开源界会不会有
<jarodlau> MaskRay rainbow.pl
<skyhacke`> wxp: 好像还没有
<Jakalala> wxp: 发慰问表示庆贺jobs的离开?
<tusooa> Jakalala: ...
<Jakalala> moriramar: 嗯
<tusooa> 咋老喜欢讲反话
<wxp> Jakalala: 啊，估计会有
<skyhacke`> linux要大一统才能抗衡windows和MAC OS
<jarodlau> 这个彩色字插件, 不能显示 utf8,乱码,还得改
<tusooa> jarodlau: 错。gentoo for netbook
<Jakalala> tusooa: gates 给jobs发慰问？
<moriramar> MaskRay, 什麼意思？
 * adam8157 jarodlau 我都改好了的...
 * jarodlau adam8157 发过来瞧瞧?
<Jakalala> adam8157: 你不是不喜欢加颜色吗？
<adam8157> jarodlau: 发给官网了 他们没更新么?
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你用代理 或者 ip6?
<gebjgd> tusooa 错.gentoo for cell phone
<tusooa> .
 * jarodlau adam8157 发过来瞧瞧?
<adam8157> Jakalala: 纯研究...颜色太多挺乱 :)
<wxp> 自从弄了个彩色字体插件，每天我都眼花，、
<MaskRay> 拿既有技术申请专利，我记得有一个短语专门表示这个意思的
<adam8157> jarodlau: http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2011/09/print-colored-text-through-irc/
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 在IRC中输入彩色文字 at Adam's
<Jakalala> adam8157: notice一下下，行不？嘿嘿
<adam8157> Jakalala: 没有啥事情最好不要吧...
<Jakalala> adam8157: 有钱人，都有自己server
<adam8157> Jakalala: 一年, 服务器加域名200软妹币
<MaskRay> test,test,test
<programmeboy> 软妹币怎么讲
<zokr7et> adam8157: 200还真不多
<adam8157> programmeboy: RMB
<zokr7et> programmeboy: RMB
<Jakalala> adam8157: 想要个linode的，如果是日本的那个，看日本的动作大片一定很快，还是最新的
<programmeboy> 好吧
<adam8157> zokr7et: 虚拟主机而已, 没买VPS
<programmeboy> 哥又out了
<adam8157> Jakalala: 一个月20刀 买不起
<tusooa> testsoga
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你买个linode呗，我们一起看日本最新的动作大片
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..。。還不行，，
<programmeboy> tnnd.手机党太费劲。
<Jakalala> adam8157: 你不是在rh吗？还哭穷？
<zokr7et> adam8157: 彩字是根据irc 协议处理输入文本再发送么?
<adam8157> Jakalala: 就是穷...
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..窮，，
<adam8157> zokr7et: 发了颜色序列而已, 通用的颜色序列
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 检查下你的网络 
<adam8157> 不可见字符
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..看來是延時了//
<MaskRay> zokr7et: 如何ssh 
<tusooa> C-c字符+色彩代码
<Jakalala> adam8157:  CyrusYzGTt  你们俩的无齿程度跟jiero有一拼，说谎是要掉牙的
<moriramar>  是這樣嗎？
<moriramar> 果然是，不玩了。
<zokr7et> adam8157: 哦 我想起来了 以前看到过 ascii 彩色不可见字符
<adam8157> Jakalala: 确实穷啊, 负债中...
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://www.hsyyf.me/2011/10/cjb与ssh/
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 吾是真實想法，
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 寒山烟雨 » Blog Archive » CJB与SSH
<MaskRay> zokr7et: 应该是服务器解析
<zokr7et> MaskRay: dotcloud 应用弄好了?
<adam8157> zokr7et: http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2011/04/colorful-manual-page/
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 彩色Manpages at Adam's
<adam8157> 这里面有详细的
<MaskRay> zokr7et: 如何ssh
<jarodlau> 如何
<jarodlau> 如何
<zokr7et> MaskRay: dotcloud?
<MaskRay> zokr7et: 嗯，www: http://hello-maskray.dotcloud.com/，如何 ssh
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Hello World!
<jarodlau> 得把原来的插件禁用了不错
<jarodlau> 得把原来的插件禁用了,不错
<MaskRay> tusooa: cjb，记得，以前注册过，特地写expect的，长时间没用被收回了……
<tusooa> MaskRay: 能看到hello world
<zokr7et> MaskRay: 看我的 blog ，，http://www.z7ed.tk  我自己被gfw屏蔽了
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 夜语 | 又一个 WordPress 站点
<jarodlau> 现在好了?
<zokr7et> MaskRay: 看那个正常ssh那篇， 那个有参数说明
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你的網站被持劫了 http://69.170.135.91/ 這裏
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 69.170.135.91 [9]
<tusooa> jarodlau: 刚才看到\345\276\227\346...
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 表示可以访问
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是 被劫持到 69.170.135.91
<MaskRay> zokr7et: 参数我知道，我是不知道ssh哪个地址……
<zokr7et> MaskRay: 地址就是你的web地址
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 偶可以访问，嘿嘿
 * jarodlau tusooa 现在呢?  我使用了adam的支持utf8
<zokr7et> MaskRay:  $ dotcloud info hello.www
<wxp> ubuntu 有没有好用的离线词典啊
<felix_lee> stardict
<Jagdwurst> wxp:  stardict goldendict
<jarodlau> ssh 现在用的最久的就是 ssh4gfw了,免费,还好用
<wxp> 我去图书馆的时候没网，
<zokr7et> MaskRay: 记得查一下 ssh 端口
<Jagdwurst> wxp: 但stardict代码风格不喜欢
<felix_lee> 大名鼎鼎的胡正做的星际译王
<wxp> Jagdwurst: 代码？
<jarodlau> 胡正 ,不是走丢了? 现在找到了?
<MaskRay> 胡正找回来了吗
<wxp> felix_lee: 恩，，，，，，是要单独下载词典的吧，用过两年了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你活了?
<wxp> felix_lee: win下
<alvin_rxg> 早活了
<gebjgd> 胡正去画壁里了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 怎样？
<felix_lee> wxp: 有很多离线辞典包
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 正常了
<Jagdwurst> ?
<skyhacke`> 吃宵夜~~
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 要10天
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 人品问题阿 MaskRay都弄好了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那现在怎样？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 听不到了?
<felix_lee> 吃宵夜 too
<skyhacke`> felix_lee: 呵呵~~
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 用过leetirc没？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 现在只有血液流过的声音
<MaskRay> zokr7et: 密码是什么
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 那是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 終於成功了。。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 钥匙寄了?
<Jakalala> dos下的irc
<zokr7et> MaskRay: 没密码 但是要 -i ～/.dotcloud/dotcloud.key
<MaskRay> android 用啥ssh软件好
<wxp> felix_lee: 能给个离线的词典下载地址？
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 还没，中午刚回来的。明天再去寄
<zokr7et> Jakalala: dos没用过
<wxp> felix_lee: 懒得搜了
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 我用的最早的机器 已经是win95了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 終於成功了。。
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 刚从sf见到有过这样一个小东西，99kb
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 終於成功了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 終於成功了。。
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 后来研究freedos 没法上网 用不着irc
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 开ssh 转发
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<Jakalala> zokr7et: freedos,,,,,,
<felix_lee> wxp: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=290806&start=0
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 星际译王辞典包:207部PowerWord词典文件。
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 05年左右有个 miniqq 用过没？  CLI的QQ 客户端 36KB
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 不过那是 win32的
<wxp> felix_lee: 恩，下载去了。。。。。多谢了啊
<felix_lee> wxp: 不客气的
<wxp> 唉，每次来irc都有回家的感觉
<zokr7et> MaskRay: android market 我见过 ssh 客户端和服务器  但是国内的手机貌似都没法上google 官方市场下载
<felix_lee> 用过CLI的QQ客户端，好像还是python写的
<yuangang> 第一次登 irc 
<zokr7et> felix_lee: 我用过原生的CLI QQ 就是不知道是C 还是asm
<felix_lee> zokr7et: 那就不晓得啦
<zokr7et> felix_lee: 另外 以前见过一个 晒QQ 的小程序 60KB左右，一次挂几百个上千个没问题 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯嗯，看來你的代碼不安全，，
<MaskRay> zokr7et: 我登录，market.android.com 提示我的账户未与手机关联
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ..
<felix_lee> zokr7et: - -
<zokr7et> MaskRay: 国内的手机别指望在google android market下载了 除非你能管理gmail帐号
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 精通asm?
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 我不会asm
<skyhacke`> ssh这么好用？
<zokr7et> asm的水平处于debug级别，达不到sourcer
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你能ssh上了么 ，firefox挂个代理插件试试
<felix_lee> firefox+autoproxy+ssh 是不错的选择
<zokr7et> felix_lee: autoproxy 基于 adblock 方式管理 gfw list 吧？
<zokr7et> felix_lee: 我还是喜欢 foxyproxy
<MaskRay> ssh client 很多发行版默认就有，无需配置，所以好用
<felix_lee> zokr7et: 是的  一个订阅列表
<zokr7et> felix_lee: 能随时切换全代理模式吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 正在 dotcloud info fggd.www 等端口。。
<felix_lee> zokr7et: 可以的
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 擦 你一个“等”字我就绝望了
<MaskRay> autoproxy 基于 adblock，神器啊
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 木辦法，吾被監控，，很嚴重的
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 弄好了 写个sh脚本吧，省的一次次写参数
<MaskRay> 用firefox的两大理由之一
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似  autoproxy這個插件好久木有升級了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 现在完全不会sh， 我当bat批处理写的
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..吾是在 bash下，
<felix_lee> CyrusYzGTt: 更新订阅列表就行了
<MaskRay> CyrusYzGTt: 
<CyrusYzGTt> felix_lee§ 嗯
<MaskRay> felix_lee: 什么的列表？
<MaskRay> ssh -CfND 7777 -p 15947 -i ~/.dotcloud/dotcloud.key dotcloud@xxx
<zokr7et> 我记得4月1日那天，adblock 发布消息 即将支持 图片上的广告过滤。。
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay§ 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..汝被愚人了
<felix_lee> MaskRay: autoproxy的
<felix_lee> 吃了一块炸鸡排  正在舔手指
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我知道 不然我哪记得这么清楚日期
<MaskRay> goldendict qt字体弄不来
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 額，那個 yml有木有文檔，我想加些參數試試
<kiss990a> geexbox 2.0 用了所有方法还是这样。http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i98624
<zokr7et> kiss990a: qemu 直接挂iso阿
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: http://docs.dotcloud.com/guides/build-file/
<sevk> ⇪ ti: DotCloud DocumentationBuild Files
<kiss990a> 不是，qemu加载物理磁盘，就是U盘
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 謝謝
<Jakalala> zokr7et: leetirc完全地被寫與 微軟 QuickBASIC 4.5. 它要求一個標準 網絡 小包司機和TCPDRV或者NTCPDRV TSR 節目在跑之前裝載了,自2008年3月，版本1.1再被發布了在之下 GNU GPL 版本3執照，并且將包裝與 吉姆・霍爾『s FreeDOS 操作系統[1]是自由和打開來源選擇對OS'S被發布的其他DOS類型。 它是100%兼容與 MS-DOS.
<kiss990a> menu.lst
<kiss990a> title Boot geexbox-2.0-i386.iso 
<kiss990a> kernel /multiboot/GEEXBOX/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 ro vga=789 persistent 
<kiss990a> initrd /multiboot/GEEXBOX/initrd
<zokr7et> 我下载个qemu编译了用，不想install
<kiss990a> 我在win下
<kiss990a> zokr7et, geexbox 2.0下完了没？
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 机翻 好别扭
<zokr7et> kiss990a: 下载完了
<kiss990a> 硬盘安装或者U盘安装，研究怎么样了？
<Jakalala> zokr7et: tcpdrv ntcpdrv是什么？
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 不知道呢
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 你不是freedos
<Jagdwurst> 原来 jobs 挂了， 今天才知道
<CyrusYzGTt> ..去睡了，明天再試試，，
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 我用fedora
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: jobs 挂了?
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 怎么好像没啥动静
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: yo。。
<zokr7et> kiss990a: 你写那么多参数干吗
<yuangang> 我 心都 碎了 
<yuangang> :-&
<MaskRay> wxp: 我有时候也这样想
<kiss990a> 不管怎么写都引导不了。貌似vmlinuz就是要引导一个UDF 分区，然后找根目录下的rootfs 
<zokr7et> 你等会 我编译 qemu
<kiss990a> zokr7et,好的
<gebjgd> zokr7et, qemu都要编译？那发行版扔了算了
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 包里太多依赖 懒得装
<gebjgd> zokr7et, qemu有什毛依赖啊
<touparx> geebox是干什么的，怎么好像很多人提到？
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 13个包 
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 那么多？
<zokr7et> touparx: 娱乐用的 linux 类似 windows media center  据说
<touparx> 神马包管理软件？
<wxp> 这里有航摸，或是无人机爱好者么？
<gebjgd> touparx, 据说是垃圾yum
<gebjgd> touparx, fedora
<zokr7et> 话说 qemu 的作者也是个强人
<touparx> gebjgd>哦，怎么这么小啊，刚才看了下才70M
<zokr7et> qemu 虚拟机， tinycc 迷你c编译器，最近有弄出个 jslinux ，在js里面运行linux，完全真货非模拟
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 试试看lxc吧
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 那啥？
<gebjgd> zokr7et, linux container
<knownbad> gebjgd: 国内激光打印机贵吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 不知道
<Gabi> hi
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 没看明白 http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-lxc-containers/
<sevk> ⇪ ti: LXC：Linux 容器工具
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 看wiki
<Gabi> anyone speaks english ?
<gebjgd> Gabi, ???
<Gabi> i downloaded an chinese program and i dunno how to use it.. i thought i might find some help here :)
<gebjgd> Gabi, the name?
<Jakalala> Gabi: forein?
<Gabi> i just need you to help me install it :(
<zokr7et> Gabi: no README w/ english ?
<Gabi> no
<gebjgd> Gabi, so you have to learn chinese
<Gabi> i`ll give you a hot chick from Romania in exchange
<Gabi> common guys
<Jakalala> adam8157: 弱弱地问一个问题，现在的ip代理还能上twitter不？
<gebjgd> Gabi, romania
<gebjgd> Gabi, the chicks from romania are good
<Gabi> yeah i know , this why i said i will give you
<gebjgd> Gabi, but i dont need any more
<gebjgd> Gabi, make a screenshot, lets see the program
<Gabi> do you guys like games ?
<Gabi> do you heard of dota ( warcraft ) ?
<zokr7et> o 
<zokr7et> r u down a custom map 4 war3 ?
<Gabi> dreamdota
<adam8157> Jakalala: IP代理? 我一直IP代理
<Jakalala> adam8157: 手机ip代理可以翻墙吗？f
<zokr7et> Gabi: can u paste a screenshot
<adam8157> Jakalala: 有代理, 肿么不可以
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 我手机还vpn呢， wm6.5系统
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 偶是贫困的学生，没智能机
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 少来 淘宝上 wm6.5 的机器 500能买到
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 这年头谁还用wm6,5啊
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 用wp7都是缺心眼了
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 没办法 老机器了 没钱换
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 话说 nokia看着 symbian快死了，meego 已经下葬了，现在开始抱M$大腿准备玩wp7
<Josh4all> 如何设置xorg.conf才能防止强制拉伸啊？
<Josh4all> 开源ATI驱动
<gebjgd> zokr7et, nokia早就不行了
<alvin_rxg> 强制拉伸是啥？
<Jakalalaa> cyjd
<Josh4all> 宽屏显示器，一玩游戏，开全屏就挂
<Josh4all> 拉得很难看
<gebjgd> Josh4all, 哦。有这事？
<gebjgd> Josh4all, 不是能调分辨率么
<Josh4all> - -
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 一直不喜欢nokia，以前都是用moto的linux 机器，可惜moto自己死脑筋不开放linux非得在上面弄j2me运行环境，现在只能跟google混，最后把自己搭上了
<Josh4all> 最大的就是1366x768么
<alvin_rxg> Josh4all: xrandr --verbose ==> scaler
<gebjgd> zokr7et, moto现在牛逼了。和google合体了
<zokr7et> gebjgd: o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<zokr7et> gebjgd: google 抛弃htc 了
<wishstudio> Josh4all: xrandr --output LVDS-1 --set "scaling mode" "Full aspect"
<gebjgd> 下个手机一定moto
<wishstudio> Josh4all: output 对应改下
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 估计以后的 Nexus X 就是 moto出了
<Josh4all> xrander是什么工具？
<gebjgd> Josh4all, 有gui前端的。lxrandr 最简单的
<alvin_rxg> wishstudio: - -! 确定是 scaling mode? 确定是 full aspect?
<gebjgd> Josh4all, 你啥显卡？
<Josh4all> 保持比例，不对么？
<wishstudio> alvin_rxg: 这个是按比例缩放，我自己在 nouveau 上用过
<Josh4all> ATI Mobility Radeon 4300 Series
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 淘宝上都是翻新的吧
<Josh4all> HD4300
<alvin_rxg> 我只是想说……那几个参数，在不同环境下是不一样的
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 都是山寨
<gebjgd> Josh4all, 哦。老旧显卡了
<Josh4all> xrander怎么没man手册
<Josh4all> :-S
<wishstudio> Josh4all: 是 xrandr
<wishstudio> alvin_rxg: 不清楚，我只知道版本间有差别
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 山寨wm?
<Josh4all> 不好意思
<Josh4all> 谢谢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 勾到妹子了么
<zokr7et> gebjgd: bash下怎么删除已经输入的命令？
<gebjgd> zokr7et, ?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 没呢，没人看我一眼
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 山寨很强大的 三系统的手机都有了
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 退格键
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 。。。整行
<Josh4all> gebjgd，有什么比较系统的学UNIX的教程不？最好国外的？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你是去切耳朵了吧
<gebjgd> Josh4all, 没有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 对啊，切没了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一只耳了？
<zokr7et> gebjgd: cmd习惯了 esc 取消整行 ，bash 怎么弄
<jarodlau> Josh4all: vbird
<Josh4all> (((
<skyhacke`> gebjgd: 切耳朵？
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 还真不知道
<alvin_rxg> 对啊
<wishstudio> zokr7et: ctrl-c?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正好过来拍黑猫警长真人版
<zokr7et> wishstudio: 不是打断么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一只耳就是你了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 嗯
<wishstudio> zokr7et: 输到一半可以用 ctrl-c 取消掉吧。。
<Josh4all> warning: output LVDS-1 not found; ignoring
<Josh4all> - -
<zokr7et> wishstudio: 这也行。。
<wishstudio> Josh4all: 你要对应看下你的显示器名字..
<knownbad> 勾不到妹子，自残？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 新松鼠大作战
<zokr7et> 我勒个擦 12点了。
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 我了个去，18点了
<skyhacke`> 有正点报时
<wishstudio> Josh4all: 试试把 --output ... 换成 --auto
<zokr7et> 刚发现我blog 挂的fedora 16发布倒计时居然更新了
<Josh4all> doesnt work
<alvin_rxg> Josh4all: 对你说了， xrandr --verbose | grep scal
<gebjgd> Josh4all, 听松鼠的，没错的
<Josh4all> scaling mode: Full
<zokr7et> 我嘞个擦 中国版的美人时计妹子们都不能入眼阿
<alvin_rxg> Josh4all: 那就按照 wishstudio 说的
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 鼓励你。  http://goo.gl/tuJVX
<sevk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Mating Palm Squirrels
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> knownbad, 这你都能找到
<Josh4all> xrandr --auto --set "scaling mode" "Full aspect" ?
<knownbad> 为了松鼠的幸福
<gebjgd> knownbad, 竟然来了第三者。超强啊
<Josh4all> 好像还是不行
<wishstudio> Josh4all: 输出啥
<Josh4all> usage信息
<knownbad> 人家外国松鼠。
<Josh4all> 出来了参数使用说明
<Josh4all> 晕
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 求助，，怎麼怎麼慢，，還有，那個腳本怎麼寫，，怎麼獲取 端口，，
<Josh4all> --auto For connected but disabled outputs, this will enable them  using
<Josh4all>               their  preferred mode (or, something close to 96dpi if they have
<Josh4all>               no preferred mode). For disconnected but enabled  outputs,  this
<Josh4all>               will disable them.
<wishstudio> Josh4all: 好吧我的错..
<gebjgd> Josh4all, 你玩啥游戏，用那破显卡
<alvin_rxg> Josh4all: xrandr -o 1
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 求助，，怎麼怎麼慢，，還有，那個腳本怎麼寫，，怎麼獲取 端口，，
<Josh4all> 没啥，很无聊的东西
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 求助，，怎麼怎麼慢，，還有，那個腳本怎麼寫，，怎麼獲取 端口，，
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 求助，，怎麼怎麼慢，，還有，那個腳本怎麼寫，，怎麼獲取 端口，，
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 求助，，怎麼怎麼慢，，還有，那個腳本怎麼寫，，怎麼獲取 端口，，
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 求助，，怎麼怎麼慢，，還有，那個腳本怎麼寫，，怎麼獲取 端口，，
<sevk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<Josh4all> 玩模拟器游戏的多
<CyrusYzGTt> sevk§ hi
<gebjgd> Josh4all, 啥模拟器？
<gebjgd> Josh4all, 街机的？
<Josh4all> PS2之前的主机
<Josh4all> 主要是家用机
<alvin_rxg> ps one?
<gebjgd> Josh4all, ps 1?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你的爱啊
<alvin_rxg> 还在天上
<Josh4all> FC，MD，SFC，PS,  SS
<Josh4all> 啥都有
<Josh4all> MSX1, MSX2
<Josh4all> Apple II
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是睡了么
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 端口不会变的
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我洗澡回來就發現能獲取端口了
<knownbad> 朋友给了个ps2但我都没装起来。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 真的？？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 给我吧
<Josh4all> 我笔记本是别人送的
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 不過，，代理的網速很慢。。
<knownbad> 不行，不知何时他想不开又要了回去。
<knownbad> 他是个game dev。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 靠，还有这样的朋友？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你自己网速就很慢
<gebjgd> knownbad, 东西给别人了。还能要回去？
<Josh4all> 呃，
<Josh4all> gebjgd，改好了
<Josh4all> xrandr --output LVDS --set "scaling mode" "Full aspect"
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..不慢的，，我用 tor比這個還快
<Josh4all> 把1给去掉
<knownbad> 又不是真是我的东西。  我很公平的。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 那就不知道了
<Josh4all> 晕死
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. …… ……
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你在哪个地区？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 廣府電信
<Jakalala> zokr7et:  CyrusYzGTt 你们都不睡吗？
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 准备睡了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ready 睡
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 新电影 互换身体
<zokr7et> 中文版的twitter 感觉就是好
<Jakalala> zokr7et: ?twitter 台湾or 香港
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 简体中文 
<qinglingquan> x11-driver/xf86-video-intel和x11-base/xorg-drivers里的 video_cards_intel驱动有什么不同?
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 挂着dotcloud的ssh上的
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 能给me个vpn不？
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 自己搭个ssh玩吧
<qinglingquan> 我用的gentoo,谁给个解答?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 动手术花了多少钱？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..代理不能上 推
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 为什么还住了一晚上院？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 偶觉得javascript的irc挺好用的
<alvin_rxg> ？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我上twitter 很爽阿
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你不是切耳朵去了么
<zokr7et> zokr7et: js？ 经过服务器中转不？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是去了2天么
<skyhacke`> zokr7et: 没有代理~~
<Jakalala> adam8157: javascript，好不好？
<alvin_rxg> 4天
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 俺非常不高興。。
<adam8157> Jakalala: 好 and 不好
<skyhacke`> emacs上irc也挺好用
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 4T? 宝宝都生出来了
<Jakalala> adam8157: 理由
<skyhacke`> 嘻嘻
<adam8157> Jakalala: 长篇大论...
<Jakalala> skyhacke`: 天空黑客
<Jakalala> adam8157: 简短总结
<gebjgd> 话说aur里的pps谁维护的？
<skyhacke`> Jakalala: = =名字一个
<adam8157> Jakalala: 理念好, 细节差
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://jandan.net/2011/10/04/htc_android_logger.html
<Jakalala> skyhacke`: 大侠的名字都与众不同
<sevk> ⇪ ti: HTC安卓手机被爆出重大安全漏洞
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 准备把wordpress 换成 drupal
<skyhacke`> Jakalala: 。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. .. 你說的 本尊都吳識
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 又一个有钱人
<alvin_rxg> nani?
<skyhacke`> CyrusYzGTt: 你说的是粤语？
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 傻，他没android手机，我有
<CyrusYzGTt> skyhacke`§ 吾乃廣府人士。
<skyhacke`> 哈哈，我都系啊
<zokr7et> Jakalala 看到独立域名就傻了
<skyhacke`> CyrusYzGTt: 广州？
<CyrusYzGTt> skyhacke`§ 廣府=廣東的首府，，你說呢，，
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 心里严重不平衡
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: ，，照你这么说 天府 = ？
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 他有server
<skyhacke`> CyrusYzGTt: 噢噢~~我江门，呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> skyhacke`§ 汝是美女的話，約你逛街
<skyhacke`> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。。
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你有server，还不是有钱人？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你錯了，是 魔都
<gebjgd> skyhacke`, CyrusYzGTt 是基老
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 他有什么server？
<skyhacke`> gebjgd: 睇得出
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 你是基佬，你全家都是
<alvin_rxg> server ?
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我勒个擦，，四川人民要踩死你了 ，
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 同意
<gebjgd> skyhacke`, 他恼羞成怒了
<skyhacke`> 基地
<gebjgd> Jakalala, darling不要这么直接么
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..我說的是 天朝的首府 天府
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..我說的是 天朝的首府 魔都
<zokr7et> alvin_rxg: Jakalala认为你有独立域名，有虚拟主机，羡慕嫉妒恨
<Jakalala> gebjgd: ...
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 同意
<alvin_rxg> 独立域名没多少钱吧，主机也便宜的啊
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 人家在德国
<CyrusYzGTt> .. Jakalala 你在 作惡
<zokr7et> 一年200 域名主机一起搞定
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 哪个在德国？
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 关键是偶没有，偶是穷人，偶要打到腐朽的资本主义
<gebjgd> zokr7et, alvin_rxg 
<skyhacke`> JA
<skyhacke`> Jakalala: - -
<alvin_rxg> Jakalala: 那你还上资本主义的 freenode
<zokr7et> alvin_rxg: 万恶的资本主义国家阿
<stderr_> 。。。。
<Jakalala> skyhacke`: 天空黑客，，，，
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 天朝已然是资本主义国家了
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺去，，明天再學會寫個簡單的 expct腳本
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 不同意
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 身在福中不知福
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 别这么说 这叫天朝特色的社会主义
<skyhacke`> 为什么我每次来总被人翻译我的名字 -_____________-!!!
<CyrusYzGTt> skyhacke`§ 因爲你後面帶着 hack
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 天朝距离欧洲人民的生活标准还是有很大差距的吗
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 向前看 社会主义的 苏联解体了，向后看 起步阶段的朝鲜 看不到未来
<skyhacke`> Jakalala: 差远了
<alvin_rxg> 明明是挂羊头卖狗肉的权利至上的国家
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 知己知彼，百战不殆
<skyhacke`> 天朝网络也不自由
<gebjgd> skyhacke`, 米国人民也没隐私
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 同意
<gebjgd> skyhacke`, 知足吧
<skyhacke`> - -
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 何止没隐私。连隐私部位的照片都能在网上找到
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 就是
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 是哈，中国就没法直接找到隐私部位的照片
<gebjgd> 天朝人民太幸福了
<skyhacke`> = =
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 你那是不是有N张米国名人的隐私部位照片呀，分享下呗
<skyhacke`> 这是反话吗？
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 没有
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 中国都是隐私部位的视频，当然没照片
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ instances: 5 是什麼意思
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 实例
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 把你自己的发过来，也行
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ "instances: 5" 是什麼意思
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你怎么还没睡？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 问天空黑客
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 天空黑客一定知道
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 。。關閉了。。你推薦的代理，突然，，dotcloud的官網又能上了
<skyhacke`> Jakalala: = =
<Jakalala> skyhacke`: 天空黑客，真正的高手
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以理解成多线程
<CyrusYzGTt> skyhacke`§ 空客 。。instabce: 5 什麼意思 
<Jakalala> skyhacke`: 他问你啦？
<skyhacke`> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道呢~
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..綫程？？free帳號支持麼??
<CyrusYzGTt> skyhacke`§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！
<zokr7et> 貌似支持
<skyhacke`> = =
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 问题是 你用来 ssh的 外面只是一个 静态空间，你要毛的多线程
<Jakalala> skyhacke`: 你虚伪，你明明知道，就是不高手cyrus
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..很慢呢，，一開 dotcloud的代理。。卡的要命
<skyhacke`> Jakalala: 你肯定知道
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 洗洗睡吧，
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ skyhacke` 在裝 13
<Jakalala> skyhacke`: 天空黑客，你个虚伪男，你的无齿程度跟jiero有一拼
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 同意
<zokr7et> 明天把三篇文章备份下来，换成drupal
<skyhacke`> 怎么又扯到我度
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 嗯，那麼再會，吾去 就寢。
<gebjgd> jiero还是有些良知的，就是品味差点
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 洗洗更健康
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 别再跑来了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 洗洗更能
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 洗洗更健康
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 男人应该说撸
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 那是你包皮过长
<gebjgd> zokr7et, 环切手术欢迎你
<zokr7et> gebjgd: X-(
 * CyrusYzGTt 再會，清什麼，綠什麼。 shayoulala
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 撸过更健康
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 你每天都在努力的撸
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 今天你撸了吗？
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 结婚的人路过
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 你其实是个gay
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 对，你都和我gay过了，还说这些
<gebjgd> Jakalala, my darling
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 从你对女人没性趣，就可看出你是个gay
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 洗屁股去，床上趴着等着窝
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 你要是个妖异男，我就勉强其男，要了你
<zokr7et> gebjgd: 结婚只是一个幌子
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 同意
<gebjgd> XD
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 你是受，我是攻
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 对
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 准备好二斤二锅头，我替你灌肠
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 但是你没一次能攻进来的。太软，都是我反而攻你
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 还二锅头。10欧一瓶呢
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 滴蜡捆绑，你要不
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 你伏特加凑合吧
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 天朝没伏特加
<gebjgd> Jakalala, sm也行。德国蜡烛便宜的很
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 我不在天朝
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 天朝只有二锅头
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 把你蜡封了都没有问题
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 让alvin代替我，行了
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<Jakalala> ??
<sevk> Jakalala, 011-10-07 00:45:04 +0800
<knownbad> 啊，原来第三只松鼠是这么来的。
<Jakalala> kk 反应速度变慢了
<zokr7et> sevk: `i
<sevk> zokr7et, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<zokr7et> 真慢
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 你得好好调教kk
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 我怕被+q
<Jakalala> zokr7et: and kicker
<zokr7et> 怕啥，kick 不过一个id，换个马甲重新来过
<kiss990a> zokr7et, geexbox 2.0安装在U盘的方法 http://221.238.19.43/home.php?mod=space&uid=14943&do=blog&id=1446
<sevk> ⇪ ti: 安装GeexBox到硬盘 - 303691823的日志 - Linux 人 社区 - Powered by Discuz!
<kiss990a> sevk 怎么知道链接内容？
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 上次就是因为我和cyrus调戏一个bot.然后一起被kick
<zokr7et> kiss990a: 对阿 grub 参数写在 kernel 后面，syslinux 参数写在 initrd后面
<zokr7et> kiss990a: seck http get了这个地址 然后取 title 标签
<kiss990a> zokr7et, geexbox有些讲究，rootfs要放在根目录下
<sevk> kiss990a, 因为它是真实的。  ㍘ 
<zokr7et> kiss990a: vmlinuz 读取的 不知道能不能用参数更改
<kiss990a> sevk 替代 ^k^的工作了？
<Jakalala> kiss990a: bot改名l
<Jakalala> Kandu: is there?
<kiss990a> zokr7et, 在硬盘上用这个方法没效果，在U盘上(fat32格式） kernel /geexbox/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 (U盘的分区号） 后面不用加参数。
<zokr7et> 你用什么 mbr ？
<kiss990a> geexbox 2.0正式版的支持格式不多，还要相方法加些解码文件进去，看行不行
<kiss990a> 我？U盘上用grub4dos +syslinux
<zokr7et> 哪个引导 geexbox 的 kernel ？
<sevk> kiss990a, 你喜欢的书籍或电视？  ㍘ 
<kiss990a> sevk, 我喜欢《水浒传》，不知道你能不能看懂
<zokr7et> 。。
<kiss990a> 呵呵，他断开了
<zokr7et> 你一句话 吓得他掉线了
<Jakalala> zokr7et: javascript好不
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 偶想学脚本，不知学哪个
<zokr7et> Jakalala: js很有前途，就是 以后可能出现兼容性问题
<Jakalala> zokr7et: oh
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 貌似现在很多学python and ruby
<zokr7et> Jakalala: HTML 和 CSS 都是 w3c定标准，只存在浏览器实现问题，Js的话  据说下一代 ECMAScript 不统一
<zokr7et> 我想学 python 但是没动力
<zokr7et> 现在还是 习惯
<zokr7et> c + lua
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 讨厌选择
<Jakalala> zokr7et: c? ansi c or k&r c
<zokr7et> gnu c
<Jakalala> zokr7et: oh
<zokr7et> k&r c 过时了 那时候 c委员会还没订标准
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 为是有channel前面有两个##
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 为什么
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 为什么你名字这么多a ？
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 随便打的，智能英语就出现了这个名字
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 现在的c有socket库函数吗？
<zokr7et> Jakalala: irc 频道 确实有double #不知道什么意思
<zokr7et> .. 为什么这么说？
<Jakalala> win下的tc2.0好像没socker
<zokr7et> tc2.0 那算什么？ 编译器？还是ide ？
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 学校讲的c，就没说过用c写socket
<zokr7et> 只有大学的老师才让你学了tc2.0然后vc6.0
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 讨厌种木繁多的语言和系统
<zokr7et> 学校讲的有毛用，学校教我tc2.0的快捷键，vc6.0的安装，就TMD没交算法
<zokr7et> 至今不用vc
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 我现在的人生有三个问题要解决，第一，证明欧几里得空间第五公社的证明，第二，解决爱因斯坦的统一场论方程式，第三，解决黎曼假想
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 很好，向着理想奔跑吧，少年
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 我觉得如果我能解决第一个和第三个，我能得fileds奖，解决第二个，诺贝尔都要给我颁奖
<zokr7et> Jakalala: 嗯，努力吧。
<Jakalala> zokr7et: 困啦，我要洗洗睡啦，洗洗更健康，哈哈。bye
<kiss990a> 为什么不可以从redhat网站下载评估版系统呢？提示我邮箱地址非企业版
<zokr7et> kiss990a: 下那个干吗
<kiss990a> zokr7et, 想用用redhat官方版本
<zokr7et> rh el ？
<kiss990a> 恩，rhel
<zokr7et> 服务器用的吧，x都没有
<kiss990a> We noticed that your Red Hat Login uses a personal email address. We're sorry, but users must have an enterprise or business email address to obtain product evaluations. Below are your options:
<kiss990a> 有x的，看看centos就知道
<zokr7et> 用 fedora不行？ redhat支持的社区版
<kiss990a> zokr7et, 我还是搜索个镜像站下载。fedora 已经装了。也在用
<zokr7et> 你换这么多发行版干吗
<zokr7et> 睡了
<snugglecat> knownbad, 在不
<snugglecat> 现在有谁在
<knownbad> 死了
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 很久没见， 搬家完了？？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看看我弄得网页， 我又改了
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://120.82.78.124/index.php
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Atom Cat
<ofan> hohoho
<knownbad> 不看
<ofan> yooooo
<ofan> snugglecat: 正规网页么？
<snugglecat> knownbad, 帮我看看
<snugglecat> ofan, 我项目的主页
<knownbad> logo难看。
<ofan> snugglecat: blueghost?
<ofan> snugglecat: 建议把右边那一栏去掉
<knownbad> 反对派
<snugglecat> 哦， 整体呢。 我想弄成 一个堆积木形式。 我准备将我的 cms 起名为 "积木"
<snugglecat> ofan, 哦
<snugglecat> blueghost 死了
<ofan> ...
<ofan> snugglecat: 怎么死的
<snugglecat> 被人踢死的
<ofan> ....
<snugglecat> 又边那栏去掉， 我内容就拉的太宽了。 右边那个有点占位置的意思
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你的屏幕分辨率是多少的
<snugglecat> 给个意见， 整体感觉怎么样。
<knownbad> 1280x800, 1280x1024.
<knownbad> 用色太烂了。
<knownbad> 改成，tamade cat.
<snugglecat> 哦。 我颜色搭配没感觉
<snugglecat> atom 是从 atomPub 里来的
<snugglecat> 本来我想改 snuggle cat， 但是跑了一公猫， 剩下母猫， 起 依偎的猫就不合适了。
<knownbad> 去交的学设计的女友。
<snugglecat> 改 “跑了爱人的猫” 怎么杨
<knownbad> 不是有贱兔吗，改个贱猫？
<snugglecat> ....
<knownbad> 忘了，你们叫流氓兔。
<snugglecat> tamade => 玉出???
<knownbad> 他妈的？
<snugglecat> 还是 atom cat 算了， 和我项目基于的 atomPub 协议相关。 原来的名字是 atomPub manager ， 太土了
<knownbad> 你把我想高了吧？
<snugglecat> 先不管名字， 整体颜色搭配不好？？？
<knownbad> 不好
<knownbad> 这是实话。
<snugglecat> 艾， 一直对颜色的搭配不在行。
<snugglecat> 我去找找颜色搭配的网站， 好像看过有几个
<knownbad> 找个女孩去。
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 好
<alvin_rxg> moin
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 你丫也太欧美风格了吧，整个灰色调
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哦
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 就是不知道和你的内容是否符合。
<snugglecat> 以前我看过一些帮助配色的网站， 现在都不知道哪了
<alvin_rxg> 那个灰色方案不错的
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哦。 我的构想是以积木的形式来做， 我的 cms 系统 名字叫 building blocks. 像积木那样堆砌
<snugglecat> 什么灰色方案
<alvin_rxg> 就是你之前的网页
<snugglecat> 不见了
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 最初那个？？？
<alvin_rxg> http://120.82.78.124/index.php
<snugglecat> http://snugglecat.tk/ ？？？ 
<sevk> ⇪ ti: atomPub Manager
<snugglecat> 你给的地址就是现在这个啊
<alvin_rxg> 对
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 我糊涂了
<snugglecat> 是说我现在这个还可以？？？
<alvin_rxg> yo。但不知道是不是你的风格。那风格有很多欧美网站用的
<snugglecat> 哦， 那我倒不清楚。 我自己做的。
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 开个 ssh 吧， dapenti 我上不了……
<snugglecat> 开了
<snugglecat> 怎么开
<snugglecat> 我这里开着 ssh 隧道。
<snugglecat> 是这个意思么
<alvin_rxg> 呃，我是说，你那开个 ssh 服务。。
<alvin_rxg> 算了……下次把 sohu 教育网的脚本拿来用好了
<snugglecat> 不懂， 告诉我命令
<snugglecat> 等等
<snugglecat> 我忘了我现在的ssh 是哪的了
<alvin_rxg> 根据你的东西，启动 /etc/ini.d/sshd。然后允许 sshd 能访问互联网。再则你的公网  ip及路由映射
<alvin_rxg> >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 耳朵怎么了？
<alvin_rxg> 一般般
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 为啥去医院？
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 阻塞了？
<alvin_rxg> 为了提高 hörfähigkeit 的 level
<alvin_rxg> 我升级去了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 助听器？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 不是耳朵？
<alvin_rxg> 那东东以后可能不用了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 恭喜啊。你的耳朵治好了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 还是社会主义国家好吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 耳朵都能搞好
<alvin_rxg> 还没呢……再过10来天才知道是不是好的
<alvin_rxg> 虽然，那 oberarzt 说， 99% 会好。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我用的是 cjb http://www.cjb.net/shell.html 
<sevk> ⇪ ti: Shell Accounts
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 那是美国的。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 不懂怎么启动 ssh。
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 算了，我之后用那个 sohu 的脚本。
<tbocs> ssh   xxxxxxxxxx 
<gebjgd> snugglecat 胡树斌
<gebjgd> snugglecat 老夜猫子你还活着？
<Hs_Yeah> 有人在吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 看来还是德国好啊。天朝未必看得好
<gebjgd> Hs_Yeah ?
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<Hs_Yeah> launchpa被墙了
<Hs_Yeah> 你们能访问吗？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 收钱了吗？
<gebjgd> Hs_Yeah 不用ubuntu
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: TK 账单还没来呢。
<Hs_Yeah> 哦。。。。
<tbocs> ...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 按说这个会在保险范围吧？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 在。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 那就没有问题
<alvin_rxg> 但不知道比例多少啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 应该不会太多？你该去打工了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> 打工要是能不用听别人说，那倒可以。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 老大不小了。试试看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 编程的工作
<alvin_rxg> 那个就不知道去哪找了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 我还去刷过盘子呢
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我明白你的意思了， 我是翻墙到外面， 所以需要外边的 ssh， 你是要翻墙回来， 所以需要里边的
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: yo
<snugglecat> :)
<gebjgd> snugglecat 你儿子呢？
<ofan> 有人啊
<knownbad> 我送过pizza.
<gebjgd> knownbad 厉害
<gebjgd> knownbad 骑自行车么？
<knownbad> 为何？
<knownbad> 没，开车。
<knownbad> 开个20年的小toyota。
<gebjgd> knownbad 靠。那么轻松的活
<knownbad> 刚开始很紧张，怕路不熟。
<gebjgd> knownbad 有navi啊
<gebjgd> knownbad 还怕不熟
<knownbad> 20年前哪来的gps?
<knownbad> 想不到我已是上一代了。。。呜呜
<gebjgd> knownbad 你真是老骨头了
<knownbad> 还好把我自个嫁出去了。
<gebjgd> knownbad 你老婆还没来呢，别那么早下结论
<snugglecat> knownbad, 知道有啥帮助配色的网站吗， 我找不到了，以前我找过几个的
<knownbad> 奶奶的。。。。。
<knownbad> 不知，你自个找找。
<gebjgd> snugglecat gnome不是有颜色管理么
<gebjgd> knownbad 可怜的老色鬼
<Jagdwurst> 老色鬼说谁呢
<knownbad> 是啊，以前不敢。  现在敢了却力不从心。
<snugglecat> 我是要配色， 几种颜色相配好看 我对这些毫无概念
<alvin_rxg> 今天访问国内的网站好慢啊……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 超级慢
<alvin_rxg> 装 opera 试试它的 turbo
<tbocs> ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 早就有了
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<sevk>  06:25
<ofan> yoooooooo
<mao> 在vim里普通模式下 :set keywordprg=man，然后shift+k，调用man手册，太棒了
<mao> man可以换成任意你想用的查询命令
<mao> 比如sdcv，终端下的stardict
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-07
<mao> 刚刚安装的ubuntu没办法下载ipv6的bt资源了，但是可以访问ipv6站点
<roylez_> tenzu: 早
<ofan> yoooo
<roylez_> ofan: yooo 早
<ofan> yoooo.. 
<tenzu> roy
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席早
<roylez_> tenzu: 早
<tenzu> roylez_: 还在休假中?
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<ofan> tenzu: 新加坡也是北京时间？
<roylez_> tenzu: 好日子要完了
<tenzu> ofan: 对
<pocoyo> 你们都早
<tenzu> roylez_: 还有两天吧
<tenzu> pocoyo: 早
<ofan> python有没有和jekyll对应的东西？
<roylez_> tenzu: 今天7号了阿
<roylez_> tenzu: nnnd
<tenzu> roylez_: 反正我没假
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<zoombut> ,,,
 * dungeon_jiero 也拜神拜大仙
<tenzu> dungeon_jiero: 为什么有个也?
 * dungeon_jiero 拜疼祖
<tenzu> ...
<roylez_> ofan: 还没卖出去呢 gee
<dungeon_jiero> tenzu:  在疼疼之后，所以加 也
<ofan> roylez_: 来一个？
<roylez_> ofan: nope...
<dungeon_jiero> ，，，
 * ofan 继续出售米国高速VPN
<roylez_> dungeon_jiero: 今天买卖如何阿？
<dungeon_jiero> roylez 订单12个。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 什么买卖
<roylez_> dungeon_jiero: 12只口香糖？
<dungeon_jiero> roylez 耳机6个，3条线，几个风扇
<tenzu> durex一盒12个
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 好买卖啊
<dungeon_jiero> ofan:  其实是我哥干了n年的分支而已。。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 4年累计出售不过3万件。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 就卖套子？
<ofan> 那也不错啊
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 各种计算机小硬件组件，他是北邮学硬件的。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 小硬件？
<ofan> 螺丝？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 恩。包括螺丝。他往返美国的机票靠携带的螺丝就相当于减免了
<zoombut> ..
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 牛叉啊，带一箱子螺丝不会被扣住？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 。。。谁说带一箱的？就是普通一些啊。。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 反正没被查
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 来回一趟都够买个macbook pro了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 不是吧。美国的机票很便宜不是。。。以前看的时候不到 $1000
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 不知道，反正我买的很贵..
<dungeon_jiero> of
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 单程贵啊
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 往返比单程还贵？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 往返便宜
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: ，，，
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 那我买往返的，不回去不就是了
<dungeon_jiero> 错了，往返 $1000，单程 $650 一般这个比例
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 没那么便宜
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 因为你在东部。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: $2000差不多
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我记得以前看票价，美国是 $580...
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 好吧。。。你特殊。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 这还是最便宜的
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 时间买的不好。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 恩
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 时间可以直接导致30%价格差异。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 所以有的刚来就订回去的瞟了
<dungeon_jiero> .。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 你春节回国么？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 提前一年定。有时候低到 $200
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 你那现在是春天？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 是春还是夏呢。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我春节不回了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 明白。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我是没感情的糟糕动物。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 除非彩票中头奖...
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 哦。
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 继续工作了
 * ofan 继续出售米国高速VPN
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ..
<Kandu> ofan: 賣出幾份了？
<ofan> Kandu: 好几个了
<Kandu> ofan: 呃，那我也賣點試試
<ofan> Kandu: 买？ 还是卖
<ofan> 那个字竟然不认识..
<Kandu> ofan: 賣，跟你搶生意
<ofan> Kandu: openvz不支持pptp吧
<Kandu> ofan: 那我賣 ssh
<ofan> Kandu: 可以卖openvpn
<phoenixlzx> 话说现在vpncup连不上去了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 在麼？？我自己 在 sshd寫了個hello world掩蓋 那個 公開的目錄
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 你好人建立个Mumble给我们一起聊天吧
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 换个好的VPN吧
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 你来推荐一个？
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero: 資源不夠的
<phoenixlzx> pocoyo: 好久不见
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 我就有，9 RMB/月
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 在麼？？我自己 在 sshd寫了個hello world掩蓋 那個 公開的目錄
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 在麼？？我自己 在 sshd寫了個hello world掩蓋 那個 公開的目錄
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 在麼？？我自己 在 sshd寫了個hello world掩蓋 那個 公開的目錄
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 在麼？？我自己 在 sshd寫了個hello world掩蓋 那個 公開的目錄
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu:  哦，似乎mumble资源不需要多少。。。不知道。
<phoenixlzx> vpncup现在到处都是...我都3G的流量了
<kk> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 你有没有邀请链接啥的
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 我的不限制流量
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 怎麼又改回 kk了？？
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 不用那玩意
<Kandu> dungeon_jiero: 我買了最便宜的那種，資源做文件上傳用
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 要的话，我直接开通的
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 可以试用
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 你直接告诉我吧....
<moriramar> 我暈，hotot出段錯誤了。請問用gdb調試的時候有什麼好的參數能讓它快一點嗎？
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 高速你啥
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ cuda-gdb
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 地址啊
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 没地址
<ofan> 没做web界面
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, ……我這沒，以上……
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 你是怎么开通的？
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 在服务器上直接开
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 你的服务器？.....
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 我的VPS
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 或者可以 加大內存，，
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 2G，搞個python hotot都調不起來也太悲劇了……
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 我也有VPS啊....额
<dungeon_jiero> 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 好吧，你換 64bit系統看看
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 那你还买
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 我没买，一直用免费的
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 免费的不行
<phoenixlzx> ofan: vpncup上不去了就一直用GAE
 * CyrusYzGTt 洗衣服去也，，暫離
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 啥？
<ofan> gae更没法用
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, using amd64
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 在麼？？我自己 在 sshd寫了個hello world掩蓋 那個 公開的目錄
<moriramar> 好了，這次快很多。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 感謝。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 啥意思？
<phoenixlzx> ofan: 你就说vps怎么开吧...还是自己做？
<ofan> 现在gae马上就增加限制
<phoenixlzx> GAE
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 加了个 index.html ?
<phoenixlzx> ofan: GAE限制啥？
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 自己买的vps,搭建的pptp服务器
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯嗯
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 流量，io请求，api请求等
<phoenixlzx> 哪里有9RMB/月的VPS？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 跟sshd 啥关系？
<ofan> phoenixlzx: 我说VPN
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ 你問 ofan 
<ofan> faint
<phoenixlzx> .....
<ofan> VPN 9RMB/月
<phoenixlzx> 我不玩了....
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..可以將 static那個  dotcloud掩蓋掉
<ofan> VPS 9RMB还玩毛啊
<moriramar> 我暈，github不會也出事了吧？我這訪問情况有點不對呀。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 没必要
<ofan> 用bitbucket
<ofan> bitbucket出了个git客户端，很不错
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 爲何，，難道像你那個被持劫了域名也不管？？
<Kandu> ofan: bitbucket 怎麼盈利？
<ofan> Kandu: 有商业用户
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 被劫持又不是网站内容问题
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 哦，，那麼，，我要刪除 那個 index.html??
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何在ubuntu11.04中修改gnome登录界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347709 在gnome官网上下了个login window,但是在system->administrator中只有login screen没有login window（好像在早些版本的ubuntu中是有的），如何才能修改登录界面呢？ 在网上找了一下，都只能修改登录背景和登录图标的（比如用ubuntu-tweak） 统计信息:  ...
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 留着吧，一个静态空间还这么讲究
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 好吧，，
<ofan> 啥静态空间
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 不過，你介紹的這個，，翻牆不給力，連 tor都勝過它，
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: VPN是啥？就是你给个系统，可以作为一个用户登录？
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 你气死网警lol
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 我完全不知道那些。对网络无任何了解
<missing> ofan: 淘宝没钱,现金要不,我买一个
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。不知道你网络咋回事
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 哦,就是现在的网络里面弄一个自己的隧道然后在里面上网
<missing> 自己专有的
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 算了。我不當那個 爲 翻牆用，，我決定搞博客算了，，你要教 寡人
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 只是网络啊。。。
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 是啊,安全性高
<missing> 翻墙用的多
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 恩。我不知
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 100% 	GNOME 3.2 	Update GNOME 3 to the latest upstream release. 	2011-09-28  可以用了
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 我教你,罗姐lol
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 吾要動態的 博客
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你准备用什么？ wordpress？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 還沒想到。。
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 你已经教了啊。
<zokr7et> 全世界blogger 用的最多的就是 wordpress， 不过我准备换掉了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 哦，，
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 是的,麻烦交点学费,哈哈,罗姐
<missing> 随便来个1w$就好了,lol
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 事后要钱不给啊。我要有感激之心才好——可惜我是冷血
<CyrusYzGTt> Xfce -- (4.10 won't be release till 2012) 
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。我刚在fedora 看到这句话
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 赞,我喜欢冷血的
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 直到2012  xfce 4.10不会发布了
<dungeon_jiero> missing:  。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ,,就是 fedora的wiki的
<missing> 我也是冷血的啊
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 我昨天才说自己是热脑袋的。
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 热脑袋+冷血=杀人狂 可能
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 看來 xfce的作者貌似在跟 家人 享受最後的時光
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 脑袋热...我没看到,然后是不是外热加热先lol
<missing> dungeon_jiero: 哦,杀光澳大利亚人,然后我移民过去,罗姐,快
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 。。。
<missing> 2012就要来了
<missing> 赶时间哦
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: xfce现在不是 4.8么
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 不清楚，， 鄙人在 gnome3
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 。。
<zokr7et> 你要不要弄wordpress的？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 不弄的话我换成drupal去，那篇文章就木有了
<dungeon_jiero> 联想最近表现不错啊
<dungeon_jiero>  http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2011/10/lenovoenhancedbacklitkeyboard1news.jpg
<dungeon_jiero> 谁能告诉我windows下平滑浏览网页的方法？？？
<missing> dungeon_jiero: fx不行吗?
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 我喜欢 Linux下拖动的方式
<zokr7et> dungeon_jiero: 联想卖个板子，国外$200,国内￥2400
<zokr7et> dungeon_jiero: 这还包括了出口关税
<dungeon_jiero> zokr7et: 你说的国外只是美国而已。
<missing> dungeon_jiero: linux下面又啥拖动的win不能用的?
<dungeon_jiero> zokr7et: 别傻傻的和美国比价格。
<zokr7et> dungeon_jiero: 苹果进口关税价格高也就算了，反正冤大头多，联想号称民族企业这么玩国民？
<dungeon_jiero> missing: 按住右面滑块，然后拖。
<dungeon_jiero> zokr7et: 出口才退税。。。
<dungeon_jiero> zokr7et: 要不人家为啥来中国生产
<zokr7et> dungeon_jiero: 出口补贴？
<zokr7et> 反正我不用lenovo，一点技术都没有，只能忽悠下普通人
<zokr7et> dungeon_jiero: 04年lenovo和ibm之间那点事，IT界谁不清楚，但是lenovo宣传下，普通人就以为是lenovo收购了ibm
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我想問問，怎麼將我那個項目刪除，，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: $ dotcloud destroy myapp.myservice
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 是不是我的 ssh 那樣 dotcloud destroy fggd.www 這樣？？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: y
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 哦 错了 不用写 service
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，好。。那麼我等你將你的新博客搞成了教我，
<zokr7et> $ dotcloud destroy myapp
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<WiiW1> http://chinaonrails.com/topic/view/1524.html
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我用drupal的，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你玩blog 弄wordpress吧
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我也要 drupal
<zokr7et> f**k
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你的博客 搞好沒，，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 等会，我再看drupal配置文件
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯嗯
<WiiW1> http://codepad.org/P3f3i9gx
<kk> ⇪ ti: Ruby code - 9 lines - codepad
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: drupal支持多站点模式
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 那麼說可以將免費的兩個服務都用光？？
<tusooa> echo *;
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: PHP和mysql 就是两个服务了 
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我的意思是 在 php和mysql 两个服务上，根据绑定不同域名实现不同内容的站点
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..我以爲是 構建一個  create 就是一個
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 可以啊，貌似很多站點都這樣的
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似app不限量，service 免费帐号只有2个
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..好吧，，我看不太懂那英文，，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我试试挂3个域名，配置多站点模式
<Guest66763> zokr7et: 一个namespace不是要对应>=1个service……这样最多两个……
<zokr7et> Guest66763: 是阿 ，，所以 dotcloud很不厚道
<zokr7et> MaskRay2: : app的话 database 必须得一个了，剩下一个只能指定一种service
<zokr7et> dotcloud 有个 tutor，前台php，后台python，数据库 mysql，看样子 free account 玩不起
<MaskRay2> zokr7et: 嗯……
<MaskRay2> zokr7et: 太不厚道，tutor 的例子居然没法用免费账户玩
<zokr7et> MaskRay2: 最多只能混搭两个整站，然后用.htaccess分开，但是还得一个类型的
<MaskRay2> zokr7et: 怎么混搭？
<zokr7et> MaskRay2: 地址重写
<zokr7et> MaskRay2: apache 叫 mod_rewrite ，
<zokr7et> MaskRay2: dotcloud 用的 ningx 可以用 try_files 重写地址
<MaskRay2> zokr7et: 好吧……我也听不懂
<zokr7et> MaskRay2: 我也不太懂，我不弄web开发
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装盒U盘安装10.04在安装之前都出现黑屏要怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347711 RT 我的笔记本光驱拆掉了，现在是一个SSD和普通硬盘 用硬盘安装时，不管是grub4dos 还是easyBCD引导的方法，总是会在进入安装画面之前就卡住，黑屏，硬盘灯不亮 如果做成U盘启动盘的话 可以进入安装画面， ...
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 头疼了，drupal 多站点数据库配置太麻烦了，现装一遍试试
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你試試先， 本尊受到監控，，很難快速的配置
<zoombut> \  / 区别  这俩区别
<Josh4all> xrandr的设置重启后就消失
<CyrusYzGTt> 這個字怎麼讀 
<Josh4all> scaling mode从"Full aspect"回滚到"Full"
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: what is that?
<ofan> 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 字符
<CyrusYzGTt> UTF-8： 0xEF 0xA2 0x8F
<CyrusYzGTt> UTF-16： 0xF88F
<CyrusYzGTt> C 八进制转码的 UTF-8： \357\242\217
<CyrusYzGTt> XML 十进制实体： &#63631;
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: ..
<WiiW1> > "\357\242\217"
<kk> WiiW1, 
<iGoogle> 安装uni2ascii转
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 怎麼讀
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我都不认识
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 好吧，，不問你，我試試翻牆 搜索看看有木有結果
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • [Debian 6.0.2]双网卡电脑组 OpenVPN 出现的断网现象. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347714 借宝地一用, 不过 Debian 和 Ubuntu 当服务器的话, 差不多吧. 先说一下问题, 两块真实网卡, 经常莫名其妙的有一块突然就跟没接网线一样, 一个月前是内网卡, 现在是外网卡. ping 不到网关. ifconfig down up 启动网卡也不管 ...
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我在安装drupal了，
<CyrusYzGTt> > "\346\210\221\346\204\223\344\275\240"
<zokr7et> 现用dotcloud的二级域名装一次，再自定义域名配置一次
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 我愓你
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，你弄完，我試試
<CyrusYzGTt> > "\346\210\221\346\204\223\344\275\240"
<CyrusYzGTt> > "\346\210\221\346\204\223\344\275\230"
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 我愓你
<CyrusYzGTt> > "\360\240\207\273\204\223\344\275\230"
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: http://drupal-zokr7et.dotcloud.com/
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..要註冊，， 怎麼木有教程
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 废话，刚装好
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 哦，等你有教程，我就慢建。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 貌似 drupal的数据库配置放在 sites/ 下面的，不像wordpress在/目录，不需要提前配置
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 。。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: drupal的结构比wordpress 清楚些。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，，
<iGoogle> drupal的结构比wordpress 清楚些
<ofan> drupal 需要自定义很多
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 有個 djnogo的，。貌似是這樣拼寫
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我想试试一个drupal多站点，但是用户数据表用一个
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 哦，，
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我想將那個網站標示換成 我的頭像，，
<kiss990a> xchat还可以用彩色和底纹字啊。。
<MaskRay2> 手机上 梯形接口，里面有5条金属片。这个接口的学名是什么？
<ofan> django有点打了
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 怎麼用，，我這裏只能顯示，，
<ofan> MaskRay2: mini usb?
<kiss990a> 我用的xchat for win版本，能看到igoogle的 带底纹字
<MaskRay2> ofan: 如何跟台式机（使用gammu）连接
<ofan> MaskRay2: 有专门的线
<MaskRay2> ofan: 一端是 梯形接口，一端是普通的 USB 口？
<iGoogle> MaskRay2: 看是那种梯形。等腰？
<MaskRay2> iGoogle: 等腰梯形，长的底面铺着5条长的金属片
<iGoogle> 其实边是圆弧的。是不。
<iGoogle> 如果是凹进去的边，才是mini。圆弧的，是micro
<MaskRay2> 线的梯形端确实是弧形的
<iGoogle> 其实，去google图片看就是。
<CyrusYzGTt> 喬教主 去了 吾開始關注 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I61WyhxVBKE
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - iPhone4S 官方介紹影片 繁體中文字幕：iPhone4.TW
<MaskRay2> 找不到 接口面向前 的图片
<iGoogle> MaskRay2:  http://www.google.com.hk/imgres?q=mini-usb&um=1&hl=zh-CN&newwindow=1&safe=strict&client=opera&sa=N&rls=zh-cn&source=og&tbm=isch&tbnid=DYdT26CiNknJtM:&imgrefurl=http://apple4.us/2009/02/mobile_industry_minus_apple_embraces_universal_phone_charger.html&docid=_YyqNdhPzqZAUM&w=500&h=236&ei=ZHGOTu2lO6mXiAev78SIDg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=337&vpy=196&dur=24&hovh=154&hovw=327&tx=181&ty=94&page=1&tbnh=90&tbnw=191&start=0&ndsp=24&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:
<iGoogle> 0&biw=1359&bih=860
<iGoogle> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 鏈接分裂了
<iGoogle> http://apple4.us/2009/02/mobile_industry_minus_apple_embraces_universal_phone_charger.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: 全球移动行业（除了苹果）拥抱通用充电器 - Apple4.us 
<iGoogle> 居然这么长的url
<MaskRay2> 看来是 Micro-USB
<iGoogle> 欧洲标准
<CyrusYzGTt> ..悲摧的，吾還在用 w800i
<MaskRay2> 尝试用 wammu 连接
<MaskRay2> 不知道 /dev 下设备名
<iGoogle> dmesg看
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay2§ ..通常是 ttyUSB0
<MaskRay2> 当 scsi 设备 sdc 了
<dungeon_jiero> 还是N900强大。
<dungeon_jiero> 目前为止。
<iGoogle> 有zeroconf没。强大啥。
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 速度快。
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 就这样了。
<dungeon_jiero> Case 双栏文件管理器。设计还是不错的
<dungeon_jiero> 至少我没想到更好的办法
<dungeon_jiero> 或者，再支持个通道划线法？
<MaskRay2> CyrusYzGTt: CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO ?
<iGoogle> 界面小。双栏也蛋疼。不如ssh挂载。 dungeon_jiero
<iGoogle> 我都是挂载操作。
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay2§ ..
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 我还不会 ssh 。
<dungeon_jiero> ssh可以用本地应用程序么。
<iGoogle> 本地？手机的？那你试试vnc。 lol
<MaskRay2> 手机打字困难……
<dungeon_jiero> MaskRay2: 蓝牙或者USB键盘
<iGoogle> 手机有无线键盘客户端。
<MaskRay2> 所以需要一个 ssh 软件……
<MaskRay2> 所以需要一个 ssh gui……
<dungeon_jiero> MaskRay2: 不需要啊。
<iGoogle> 台机web打字，手机上输入。 lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似 很多桌面都默認了 vnc
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者  screen
<iGoogle> 很蛋疼的吧。 dungeon_jiero
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 那样要手机干嘛。。。
<iGoogle> 说明技术高级嘛。
<zokr7et> vnc 不如用ssh 开启x
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 恩。应该把手机的触摸屏模拟到台式上用。
<iGoogle> 你跑手机软件，最多也是说明技术问题。不也蛋疼。 dungeon_jiero
<iGoogle> 触摸屏的，是可控制反馈到远程的。
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 我的手机软件和桌面linux的有不一样吗？
<iGoogle> 当然不同点。
<MaskRay2> dungeon_jiero: 為什麼不直接用电脑……
<pocoyo> t
<iGoogle> 环境完全不同
<MaskRay2> 桌面都是键盘流
<iGoogle> 那是framebuffer
<dungeon_jiero> 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> 我不是键盘流的。。。
<dungeon_jiero> MaskRay2: 不能随时走路用。
<iGoogle> 语音嘛。你的都吹那么高级
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 语音多么繁杂。
<MaskRay2> android那些软件都是……可以监控你网络、键盘、通讯录、资料什么的，没安全感
<iGoogle> 新版本的iphone，不就是这样吹的嘛。全语音操作。
<moriramar> MaskRay2, 前些天看Plan9的文章，說合理設計桌面可以讓滑鼠增加效率，比純鍵盤要好。
<iGoogle> MaskRay2: 通常，那只是设备读写权限。和监视还是不同的。
<MaskRay2> fo(u) Steven，于是 Steven 欣慰地上船了
<moriramar> MaskRay2, 好像就是有個Acme的論文。感覺有點假……
<MaskRay2> fo(u)r Steven，于是 Steven 欣慰地上船了
<dungeon_jiero> steve。。。
<dungeon_jiero> steven是哪个死鬼
<ofan> 鼠标可以退役了
<MaskRay2> 我又犯错误了……
<iGoogle> 手机还是没一个好的协议。除开都使用zeroconf
<ofan> 用mac基本可以不用鼠标
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 那是啥？
<iGoogle> dungeon_jiero: 搜索bonjour avahi
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 全语音好，就是没别的噪音时候才能用
<iGoogle> 是阿。不能放屁。 lol
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 你让我从源里搜么。。。
<iGoogle> 源也有
<iGoogle> 软件描述
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 如你所料，N900源里没有这个东西
<iGoogle> avahi-daemon也没？
<iGoogle> 你破源
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle:  bonjour 有，不过是pidgin插件
<iGoogle> 当然是插件。整合了的
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 。你有N900么。。。我说的是N900手机的源。
<iGoogle> 没。我有ub源。lol
<pocoyo> tusooa: 在不？
<iGoogle> 蓝色药丸。问下，为什么你叫水牛。
<jim> hiall
<Smida> ...
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<Smida> VPN is what
<ofan> Smida: 翻墙用的
<ofan> Smida: fan qiang,dong？
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 插入U盘后提示找到新硬件向导，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347720 插入U盘后，默认是找到了虚拟机，弹出：“找到新的硬件向导”， 并且提示： 这个向导帮助你安装软件 VMware USB Device 我选择“自动安装软件”，然后单击“下一步” 搜索一阵后弹出：“所需文件”对话框， 就是可能要找到 ...
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 你是蓝色小药丸？
<iGoogle> Wine's GUI part is single-threaded. So yeah it will use only one CPU.
<WiiW> iGoogle: 可以指定到 二号 CPU 吗？
<ofan> bs彩字党
<ofan> gui基本都是单线程
<iGoogle> WiiW:  all GUI as well as D3D are single threaded in Wine
<WiiW> iGoogle:  “处理器关系”设置控制允许执行该进程的 CPU。
<iGoogle> 不能控制软件内部。
<iGoogle> 分配cpu可以外挂
<WiiW> o
<WiiW> 好主意， wine 浩方 + war3
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: 有个熔丝位写错了。。。。同学的。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 你的颜色怎么发的？先perl再复制到opera?
<iGoogle> 脚本。复制，点击，粘贴
<cfy> ....
<cfy> 好麻烦
<moriramar> iGoogle, 你也太蛋疼了。
<moriramar> iGoogle, 發個顏色至於吧……
<iGoogle> 熔丝，不是烧录软件控制的嘛。烧错了，就烧错了嘛。
<cfy> iGoogle: jtag烧得没法用了。。。。悲剧。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 烧错了。。。就废了呀。。。还好没买贵得。。。
<iGoogle> 可以整片擦除
<cfy> iGoogle: jtag被关闭，spi不清楚。
<iGoogle> 不会废的吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 是不是高压编程？
<iGoogle> 还有其他接口阿
<cfy> iGoogle: 我们这里没工具
<cfy> iGoogle: 就jtag和spi吧？
<iGoogle> 应该有3套方法。
<cfy> 哦？
<iGoogle> 编程器，最后一道。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我是atmega128a
<cfy> iGoogle: 如何编程器？
<iGoogle> 只是我也没动过。那模块，只是个玩具。
<moriramar> Twitter is over capacity...
<cfy> 哦
<moriramar> 這也行……
<iGoogle> 厂家有。
<cfy> 厂家？
<cfy> 这个没有啊
<iGoogle> Twitter is over capacity...
<iGoogle> cfy: 哪里买来的。问问
<iGoogle> 芯片买家
<iGoogle> 通常，最后一道，是rst等引脚，作单向spi，烧录的。不确定。
<iGoogle> freescale的芯片都有。 atmega的不确定。
<iGoogle> Tʍᴉʇʇǝɹ҉ ᴉs҈ oʌǝɹ҈ ɔɐdɐɔᴉʇʎ҉..҈.҈
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ,,你用反亂體
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦。先去试试spi
<cfy> iGoogle: 不行的话。。。。再说。。。反正我的是好的 lol
<cfy> TʍᴉʇʇǝɹÒ
<iGoogle> cfy: 找一个熟悉atmega的吧。我才玩过不到10分钟。
<cfy> 多了一个o?
<cfy> iGoogle: 那你玩啥的？
<iGoogle> 花体
<cfy> iGoogle: 哪有熟悉atmega的呀。。。。我们老师估计熟悉51...
<iGoogle> 我，早不玩了。工作上没需要嘛。
<iGoogle> 熟悉的多了。
<cfy> 哦。
<iGoogle> 学校搞智能车的，好多都是atmega
<iGoogle> 51的老师，你们可以罢免了他。
<iGoogle> git҈@github҉.҉com҈:eexpress҈/eexp҈-bin҉.҈git҉
<iGoogle> 难道真乱了？
<cfy> 哈啊哈
<cfy> iGoogle: 那我们没有老师了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..你最好用 都有的字體。。不然就是亂碼
<AsuraLe> 靠，ee，脓又弄彩色的～～～
<cfy> ee版的圆体嘛
<cfy> MaskRay2: ee来了
<iGoogle> cfy: 学校都这样。可悲的。体制落后。
<cfy> iGoogle: 唉
<iGoogle> 把国内大学的教授，都降一级，也不为过。 cfy 支持你去竞选教授。
<moriramar> 亂碼……
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: ...
<iGoogle> dungeon_jiero: 有人找你
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 你掺和什么。。。
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 都是你害的
<Jakalala> ...
<iGoogle> dungeon_jiero: 害了啥
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 药丸，为什么叫水牛。说说。
 * pocoyo 's 大婶嫌得蛋疼了吧
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: oh ,终于明白怎么弄多站点共享部分数据库了
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 困惑嘛。说说。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 賀喜
<CyrusYzGTt> 知道不，這位可能讀懂了 金瓶梅的 《肉蒲团》原纱央莉退出av界 深刻解读其演艺路
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 。。
<pocoyo> iGoogle: ee大婶 你该吃药了 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 麼事？繼續你多節點博客的探索之路
<Jakalala> ineed: Hi
<ineed> Jakalala: hi
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 最近过得不好，心里不舒服？
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-10-07 12:38:37 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/redirect?q=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sixtysymbols.com%2F&session_token=jQ2i6NrxGpUitiqWb6gDYLB0Xcl8MTMxODA0MzA5MUAxMzE3OTU2Njkx
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: What
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ ??
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle:  Rage 是用 OpenGL 4.2 的。
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: 罗姐 忒犀利
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你发的什么
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 不知道，，
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道.你也发
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 在youtube找不到視頻，都被 萬惡的iphone給佔據了
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 相信你。
<Jakalala>  今天天气不错
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala: 天太大了
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 吾這裏 神的榮光 被烏雲遮蓋了
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 无齿的Jiero
<dungeon_jiero> Jakalala:  再灭你一次
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: 谢罗姐～
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XulIhSHVzpE
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是道家吗.还信神
<Jakalala> dungeon_jiero: 你灭过偶?
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 這是借話，，這樣可以減低直接的因果
 * dungeon_jiero 继续“不听喇叭话”之旅，键入 /ignore Jakalala
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Jiero估计被凤姐爆菊了
<iGoogle> 这谁，又乱说话的。
<dungeon_jiero> 额。。。难道是 Jakalala 说话了？我看不见。
<cfy> iGoogle:  这。。。我大学还没毕业。。。
<alexckx> Hi, 请问一下 gnome 的 解压工具名称叫什么？
<dungeon_jiero> alexckx:  file roller
<MaskRay2> cfy: 嗯，看到了
<alexckx> 谢谢.
<dungeon_jiero> 这个世界是混蛋的渠道宣传的世界
<dungeon_jiero> 依靠google根本拯救不了
<cfy> MaskRay2: 什么时候回学校？
<cfy> MaskRay2: 还没走？！
<Jakalala> Away
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我發現跟你混用dotcloud..我這裏整天斷網，，每次都要重啓路由。。
<cfy> 。。。。。
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: That's good
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 一邊去，大人在說話
<WiiW> RAGE 这游戏不错
<MaskRay2> CyrusYzGTt: ttyUSB0 是哪个驱动？USB Serial Converter Support 里的什么？
<MaskRay2> cfy: 9日早上高铁
<cfy> ttyUSB0?
<cfy> MaskRay2: 哦？放假这么多天？
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay2§ yum install libusb*
<MaskRay2> cfy: 虹桥站有10号线，太刺激了……
<cfy> MaskRay2: 什么意思？
<cfy> MaskRay2: 你也玩单片机了？
<MaskRay2> cfy: 想用gammu读手机，不知道怎么做
<cfy> MaskRay2: 读手机？读存储卡？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 能怪我？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 能
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 会单片机不？会atmega不？
<Sophy> 请教一下，装fcitx4.12时候，缺少没有libkvm库，这个库在哪下载啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 不會
<MaskRay2> cfy: 10号线……上海地铁史上最严重事故……
<leyle> mupdf 如何连续滚动页面阿？
<cfy> MaskRay2: 哦。。。。你说那次轻度那个是吧
<MaskRay2> CyrusYzGTt: libusb.org ?
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: drupal 装不装？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 裝，不過不是本機，是 dotcloud
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 不过我没装中文语言包
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay2§ 嗯嗯，，
<Sophy> 哪位帮帮忙啊
<Sophy> 请教一下，装fcitx4.12时候，缺少没有libkvm库，这个库在哪下载啊？
<leyle> 有无用 mupdf的？
<cfy> MaskRay2: 你要串行和手机交流？
<MaskRay2> cfy: 有没有用过gammu？读通讯录、短信什么的
<cfy> MaskRay2: 没有，我都是导出成vcf啥的，来弄的
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay2§ 貌似所有的發行版都有個 電子工程方面的包的 我看見fedora都有專門 spins
<Sophy> libkvm这个库怎么搞啊。。。
<Jakalala> Eva
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§  貌似所有的發行版都有個 電子工程方面的包的 我看見fedora都有專門 spins
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 哦？你说gcc-avr么？
<CyrusYzGTt> cfy§ 還有 openmips ,,和arm..那些
<cfy> CyrusYzGTt: 嗯。
<leyle> 有无用过 mupdf的？难道这么神速的东西没人用过？
<zokr7et> leyle: 做甚？
<dungeon_jiero> leyle: 你看过Ubuntu中文wiki么。
<leyle> zokr7et: pdf阅读器
<CyrusYzGTt> leyle§ 。。給官網看看
<leyle> CyrusYzGTt:  http://mupdf.com/
<kk> ⇪ ti: MuPDF
<zokr7et> leyle: pdf ？ chrome 直接读
<leyle> zokr7et: chrome太卡了
<CyrusYzGTt> leyle§ 這個比較新的，還不如用 chrome或者 evince或者 ff看
<zokr7et> leyle: 貌似我用的 gnome自带的 evince
<leyle> evince渲染效果不好，速度慢，滚动快了还要卡死，……
<dungeon_jiero> leyle: 差不多。
<leyle> 我现在时虚拟了一个xp在看pdf，
<Cherrot> Unity在家目录的配置文件是哪个？不显示最近使用的应用程序了
<zokr7et> leyle: 何必呢
<leyle> http://i.imgur.com/O5tmi.png
<leyle> 没办法，linux下几个pdf阅读器都太不给力了，
<zokr7et> leyle: pdf-x-change ？
<NoIE> leyle: 试过官方的 pdf 阅读器吗？
<NoIE> 就是 adobe 的那个？
<leyle> zokr7et: 恩，
<zokr7et> 我以为你特意开虚拟机看pdf的 ，原来是为了上qq
<leyle> NoIE:  adobe reader？ 那叫一个大悲剧
<Cherrot> leyle: 我用evince很给力啊
<zokr7et> leyle: 虚拟机装个avast 真是蛋疼
<leyle> zokr7et: 上qq是附带的，看pdf才是主要用途
<dungeon_jiero> leyle: 如果你喜欢 mupdf 又喜欢GUI 有悠闲，那么移植 mupdf 的 GUI sumatra pdf吧
<leyle> dungeon_jiero: 有无gui无所谓，我现在遇到的问题是，mupdf无法连续滚动翻页
<dungeon_jiero> leyle: 就是那样设计的吧。
<dungeon_jiero> leyle: 看操作手册
<dungeon_jiero> leyle: 多数PDF浏览工具默认都是单页。
<dungeon_jiero> leyle: 连续滚动翻页都不是默认
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<leyle> dungeon_jiero:  manual  上没说，但是也没找到地方设置，
<leyle> 居然要 按 j k 同页上下滚动，然后再按，. 翻页，eggache
<leyle> 要是jk可以直接 连续翻页，上下滚动，多好阿
<NoIE> as supplied by the vertex shader to the fragment shader. 是什么意思？
<NoIE> 由顶点着色器提供给片段着色器？
<NoIE> 支持顶点着色器和片段着色器？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 纠结，装了语言包更新模块，chinese 也更新了 还是显示english
<dungeon_jiero> leyle: 。。。
<dungeon_jiero> leyle: Pg
<dungeon_jiero> leyle: PgUp/Dwn 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你強制指定 LANG=zh_CN.UTF-32BE
<leyle> dungeon_jiero: 我的意思是，连续滚动，看个文档，从jk移动到，。或者pg上，搞的打拳皇样。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..突然好安靜 ping zokr7et ..吾又被延時了麼？？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我这满版 进来 出去 刷屏
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 今天更新了下 无法挂在ntfs分区了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347737 更新完就这样 还有就是gnome-shell的注销功能也不能用 统计信息: 发表于 由 wjh36845 — 2011-10-07 13:45 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..嗯，幸好暫時木有被斷網
<dungeon_jiero> leyle: 哦。hack it
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我勒个擦， 你在昵称后面紧跟一个符号，empathy 不能识别昵称阿
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你给我发消息从来就没声音没高亮
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ o(∩∩)o...哈哈，，很好
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯嗯，xchat表示任何符號都沒關係
 * CyrusYzGTt 報告： 廣府電係 不能上 gmail了，， 嗚嗚
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 恭喜
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..壞人。。都是 汝害的
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 拉不出shi怪地球没引力
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你這是廢話，，沒引力 shi 就在 裏面成爲 圓球
<ashtray> 这对话很经典
<ashtray> 如果转了，有可能成为天涯第一贴
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我勒个擦，空气受到的重力小吧？，你还是能放屁出来
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 可是 便秘 怎麼辦
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 反重力场 功率比较高
<iGoogle> zokr7et: 告诉 CyrusYzGTt，他的shi，主要不是引力，而是气压拉出来的。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ iGoogle 告訴她 ，， 。。幹嘛插嘴
 * zokr7et 左右望望，默不做声。
<iGoogle> zokr7et: 居然退缩了。其实是你自己说过了逻辑。 :D
 * ashtray 看看zokr7et
<zokr7et> iGoogle: 你是 ee ？
 * ashtray 看看iGoogle
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 沒有 引力，就算被氣壓 寒促來，也有部分是粘貼在 裏面
<freeflying> https://docs.google.com/present/view?id=dd4d9j2z_1r8fjkqc7&pli=1
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你想一次拉到空虚？
 * ashtray 倒头就睡
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 不是，，
<ashtray> 。。。。。。。
<Xunrui> ..... = =
<Xunrui> i can't see chinese
<iGoogle> 文盲？
<Xunrui> iGoogle, are you talking to me  ?
<iGoogle> are you talking to me ?
<namoamitabuddha> 最近怎么这么多彩色字体
<iGoogle> 超。这么长的nick
<pocoyo> Xunrui: 可以啊。
<Xunrui> why i can't see chinese ?
<zokr7et> Xunrui: encode
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: Young矩阵的计数明白么?
<pocoyo> Xunrui: please use utf8 
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！竟然木有中文，簡體也行，最好是正體
<Xunrui> pocoyo, how to do that ?
<namoamitabuddha> CyrusYzGTt: 正体......
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitabuddha§ 麼事？？
 * iGoogle 支持 freeflying 办了 CyrusYzGTt
<pocoyo> Xunrui: Version for Xunrui is irssi v0.8.12  set /charset utf8 ?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 嗚嗚，， ee你又欺負 弱小的我
<Xunrui> pocoyo, it tell me "Unknown command: /charset"
<pocoyo> Xunrui: i don't use the irssi. :(
<MaskRay2> namoamitabuddha: no
<pocoyo> Xunrui: ask MaskRay2 zokr7et 
<Xunrui> pocoyo, thanks
<dungeon_jiero> 噗噗
<zokr7et> Xunrui: i don't know, i use empathy ， didn't set encode.
<dungeon_jiero> poo
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: Young矩阵要求严格递增么?
<pocoyo> dungeon_jiero: me?
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: ...
<dungeon_jiero> pocoyo: 不要啊。。。我不是故意的
<MaskRay2> namoamitabuddha: 计数的话，要求相同的也可区分
<pocoyo> Xunrui: /set term_charset UTF-8
<iGoogle> dungeon_jiero: 居然惧怕药丸。你是op啊。
<dungeon_jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<MaskRay2> pocoyo: irssi 了？
<tbocs> ...
 * kk 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<pocoyo> MaskRay2: 不啊。
<Xunrui> pocoyo, i have tried.
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 对hook length的做法不是很理解
<namoamitabuddha> 老k改名字了?
<pocoyo> Xunrui: can you input chinese?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 不清楚如何做推广
<ofan> 有没有汉学家
<pocoyo> Xunrui: http://blog.csdn.net/wowoto/article/details/5587639 看窝窝头的。
<Xunrui> pocoyo, oh     is this chinese --> ..
<ashtray> ofan是汉字学家
<ofan> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 我需要藍色藥丸
<ashtray> ：）
<tbocs> ...
<moriramar> ofan, 現在有幾個人敢說自己是漢學家呀……
<zokr7et> kk 最近特别迟钝，要调教了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 吾也覺得，，要多給 kk計算公式
<CyrusYzGTt> > exp 2
<Xunrui> pocoyo: 感谢 我能看到中文了
<pocoyo> Xunrui: seems not :D
<pocoyo> Xunrui: 你不能打中文啊？
<zokr7et> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 狼淚
<Xunrui> pocoyo, 我现在输入的是中文吗？
<pocoyo> Xunrui: 是。
<iGoogle> 我现在输入的是中文吗
<freeflying> CyrusYzGTt: 你没看到人家有张slide里写到要说英语吗
<apple1> - - `.
<Xunrui> iGoogle, 是 = =
<jarodlau> 中文?
<apple1> iGoogle: 肿么搞的
<CyrusYzGTt> freeflying§ 。。看不懂英文，怎麼去要求別人用英文
<kk> zokr7et, 休息一下...  ㍦ 
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  你，学。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你，学。
<namoamitabuddha> kk: 
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 你都有帽子
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 你，去。
<pocoyo> MaskRay2: 这个erc还真是奇怪 中文频道和英文频道还不一样。内容多了以后中文频道的上下翻页比较卡 英文频道的倒是正常。
<zokr7et> kk: r u sleeping？
<ashtray> 。。。。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> pocoyo: 欢迎离开erc
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你可以学。我知道。
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你有时间
<Kandu> leyle: 等下我改改
<ashtray> 1#*-#7
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 吾木有時間了，，快到 自殺計劃執行階段了
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 要自杀的话，我没勇气。
<pocoyo> namoamitabuddha: u're welcome
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我喜欢思考
 * ashtray 倒头就睡
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 吾是 精神自殺
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 那个能杀无数次不算
 * jarodlau 81 nicks..
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 看看我的 drupal 中文还是english www.z7ed.tk
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 中止自己的一个想法就是一种自杀
<Kandu> freeflying: 提議關閉此頻道彩色文字。對一些提示信息的彩色有干擾
<namoamitabuddha> 阿弥陀佛
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 算得的，吾將 良心 仁心 都殺死 就能活的很好 
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 笨蛋，把这个世界当自己的1
 * ofan 彩色字比较晃眼
<Xunrui>  什么是彩色文字啊
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 在天朝不需要良心什麼的，，那些只會帶來困擾
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzupcBl132s
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Проводим интересные реакции с дихроматом калия (химия)
<dungeon_jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 分享世界的欢乐而欢乐，承担所有的悲伤而悲伤
 * jarodlau 彩色字体? 
<CyrusYzGTt> dungeon_jiero§ 吾木有這麼高尚
<Xunrui> 怎么弄出来的彩色字体 = =
 * jarodlau irssi 的插件还是 nm.pl比 nickcolor好用
<jarodlau> Xunrui google keyword rainbow.pl 
<ofan> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%D0%A1%D1%A7%C9%FA%D4%E7%C1%B5
<kk> ⇪ ti: 小学生早恋吧_贴吧 
<ofan> 碉堡了
<CyrusYzGTt> 誅心 
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 你啊，还不睡吗。
<pocoyo> test
<leyle> 我现在已经找到 mupdf的jk翻页补丁了，如何给他打进去啊？patch文件我也有了http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports-bugs/2011-May/211026.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: ports/157095: graphics/mupdf: optional scroll hack 
<jarodlau> mupdf 终端用的? 还是x环境?
<leyle> x吧，
<Kandu> leyle: 呃，我剛寫好。。
<jarodlau> linux下? 还是?
<moriramar> ofan, 我很認真的端詳完您的帖吧鏈接，覺得自己老得不行了……
<leyle> Kandu: 哦？已经搞定了？哈哈，快快拿来
<jarodlau> 试试 zathura吧,
<zokr7et> ofan: 小学生也算 "早"恋?
<jarodlau> 试试 zathura吧, 支持快捷键翻页,标签,缩放,旋转,
<pocoyo> .
<pocoyo> tah
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 我找到的是hook length formula
<dungeon_jiero> jarod_chen:  那个是poppler的，为啥不直接用 evince
<pocoyo> ti
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 找不到中文的证明
<pocoyo> .
<pocoyo> ..
<dungeon_jiero> Kandu: 哦。好人啊。
<ofan> zokr7et: ... 看来你很有经验
<leyle> Kandu: 整好了？
<freeflying> Kandu: 我记得是关的
<ofan> moriramar: 其实里面都是一群寂寞的大学生
<moriramar> ofan, ……
<moriramar> ofan, 好吧，太強了。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpamD4PRx8M
<MaskRay2> moriramar: 为什么 dev-lang/ghc-7.0.4 binary doc 不带 source
<MaskRay2> namoamitabuddha: 我不懂
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 是的。
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 觉得公式形式像probablity
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 没事干在到处聊。。。
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 什么？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 有事干的人都沉默了。
<fan> 不见得吧
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 寂寞的就是无聊的
<ofan> dungeon_jiero: 我都干完了
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 干啥？
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 今天任务达成？睡觉吧
<dungeon_jiero> ofan: 我要走了
<ofan> 睡觉去
<pocoyo> .
<tbocs> ...
<leyle> 高潮般的感觉阿，mupdf终于可以jk翻页了
<namoamitabuddha> leyle: 用apvlv
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ww6c_CNzS0U
<pocoyo> this is a test this is a test this is a test this is a test this is a test this is a test this is a test this is a test 
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ 啊，神童不去上課
<jimmyxu> CyrusYzGTt: 今天才7号…
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ 吾妹都去上課了
<Cherrot> http://imagebin.org/177778 你们遇到过么？Unity不显示最常用的应用程序了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 你妹多大了
<jimmyxu> CyrusYzGTt: 嘛明天起就要上一周了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,不知道，貌似讀大一二或者三了
<CyrusYzGTt> jimmyxu§ 還好，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 求介绍...
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,你是 大叔。。
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不是..
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 现在的mm不都喜欢大叔？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 吾妹 ，到現在還是 初中的樣子，，沒變，，
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 不错..
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ .. ..
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 有照片吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 木有
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 记得拍一张
<leyle> http://i.imgur.com/4dSMc.png
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不拍，，手機壞了，，
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aj1lyEHbZE
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - NASA 發 Email，要所有員工準備！
<leyle> 惨不忍睹，看吧，右边是linux下的
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 拍个吧
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我又不是坏人
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 怕什么呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 就是怕 ^_^
<ofan> 。。。
<pocoyo> test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test test 
 * leyle 洗洗睡了，我还是继续虚拟一个xp看pdf
<Kandu> leyle: 你還沒搞定？
<Kandu> leyle: 要源碼包還是 bin 包？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FN2tP4NXucE&feature=related
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - [CCTV報導] 2013年地球或遭太陽風暴與瑪雅預言不謀而合了
<leyle> Kandu: 已经搞定了
<Kandu> leyle: bin 包我這邊只有 amd64 的。。
<Kandu> leyle: 你用的補丁是用什麼方式的？
<leyle> Kandu: 问题是，渲染效果还是一般般，你看我的效果截图，右边是mupdf的，左边是windows下的
<leyle> http://i.imgur.com/4dSMc.png
<leyle> Kandu: 别人的补丁，我直接拿过来了
<Kandu> leyle: 呃
<Kandu> leyle: 我這邊是 j 到不能再下或者 k 到不能再上就相應翻頁。他是什麼方式呢？
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 你用mupdf?
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 有啥feature?
<leyle> Kandu: 他还是 我用的这个 补丁 http://www.linuxsir.org/bbs/thread376003.html
<leyle> Kandu: 翻倒不能再翻就翻页。
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 主要用 evince 對一些字體奇怪的，用 mupdf
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 难道不是调节fontconfig?
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 不懂 fontconfig
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 也不懂 pdf 和字體關係
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 对了, pdf不是内嵌字体?
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 不懂
 * leyle 今天还没吃饭，吃饭去。
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECfXlESNB6o&feature=related
<kk> ⇪ ti: YouTube - 这是世界末日的警告吗？
<Jakalala> Time
<Jakalala> 今天天气不错
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 求助"prefix" is not set http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347743 原来的Wubi坏了，Wubi重新安装Ubuntu，重启安装过程无法继续，停留在启动步骤，显示： Try hd（0.0）NTFS5：error："prefix" is not set 求解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 WinWubiUbu — 2011-10-07 15:06 
<Jakalala> .
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<kk> Jakalala, 2011-10-07 15:26:20 +0800
<ashtray> 求s60v3下支持gbk的IRC client
<ashtray> thks
<tenzu> 累死朕了
<pocoyo> tenzu: 皇上您吉祥～
<tenzu> pocoyo: 您吉祥
<tenzu> 是不是明天正式上班了?
<alpha080> Yes
<tenzu> alpha080: 难怪很多人很失落的样子
<alpha080> 上班综合症候群 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯嗯
<slacker_HD> http://v.163.com/video/2011/10/4/B/V7EQJI54B.html#sd=V7EQJI54B&nvp=v.163.com/video/2011/10/4/B/V7EQJI54B
<kk> ⇪ ti: 实拍：日本美女记者出镜出糗合辑 - 网易视频
<slacker_HD> kk，hi
<slacker_HD> kk：hi
<kiss990a> slacker_HD, 胡迪？
<CyrusYzGTt> [ub]§ 你恢復原貌了？？
<slacker_HD> 嗯？
<slacker_HD>  kiss990a？？？
<slacker_HD> 哪位？
<slacker_HD>  kiss990a，人呢？
<kiss990a> 你猜我是谁
<slacker_HD> 不知道。。。
<slacker_HD> 镜子？
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<slacker_HD> ？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 五毛 特工 IT 地下黨 特務 CIA FBI CID BBC??
<slacker_HD> kiss990a？？你是谁啊？
<kiss990a> 算了，让你猜
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 五毛 特工 IT 地下黨 特務 CIA FBI CID BBC 間諜 蝶變 垃圾 有關部門 一些部門 相關部門??
<zoombut> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 五毛 特工 IT 地下黨 特務 CIA FBI CID BBC 間諜 蝶變 垃圾 有關部門 一些部門 相關部門 discovery NGC 2012 售票的 ??
<alpha080> 城管
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 五毛 特工 IT 地下黨 特務 CIA FBI CID BBC 間諜 蝶變 垃圾 有關部門 一些部門 相關部門 discovery NGC 2012 售票的 城管 拆遷辦??
<zoombut> 。。 拆墙党
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 五毛 特工 IT 地下黨 特務 CIA FBI CID BBC 間諜 蝶變 垃圾 有關部門 一些部門 相關部門 discovery NGC 2012 售票的 城管 拆遷辦 恐怖分子 恐怖份子 ??
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 五毛 特工 IT 地下黨 特務 CIA FBI CID BBC 間諜 蝶變 垃圾 有關部門 一些部門 相關部門 discovery NGC 2012 售票的 城管 拆遷辦 恐怖分子 恐怖份子 拆白黨??
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss990a§ 五毛 特工 IT 地下黨 特務 CIA FBI CID BBC 間諜 蝶變 垃圾 有關部門 一些部門 相關部門 discovery NGC 2012 售票的 城管 拆遷辦 恐怖分子 恐怖份子 拆白黨 混混 ??
<alpha080> round 1 城管 vs 拆迁办
<kiss990a> 呵呵，你存的词很丰富
<slacker_HD> 。。。。
<slacker_HD> 难道是林子》
<alpha080> Ready go ...
<kiss990a> 。。。 我是小麻
<slacker_HD> 靠
<slacker_HD> 你赶紧注册一个去
<kiss990a> :)
<kiss990a> 我是临时用户进来的
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<slacker_HD> 注册一个帐号把
<hakie> 是不是只有gnome3才能使用gtk3主题？
<slacker_HD> 会用100+方法安装xp的人
<kiss990a> 为什么要注册，这样也可以用呀
<slacker_HD> 昵称是会被别人用的
<slacker_HD> 下回就不认识你了
<hakie> 其它wm能否用gtk3主题呢
<kiss990a> 这么不漂亮的昵称谁会用呢
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<slacker_HD> 是啊，只有白痴和猪才会用这么不漂亮的昵称。你说的对
<alvin_rxg> 是啊
<zokr7et> en
<zokr7et> 话说我以前的nick被取消了。。 4年前的阿
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得drupal 比wordpress爽多了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..教程呢？？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你大爷
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你大媽
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 等会，我装几个插件
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U220eTxHmvw
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: YouTube - Satellite Dish Solar Cooker Demonstration
<pocoyo> 小k 最近抽疯啊。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 现装个代码语法高亮的module，在装个漂亮的theme
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..語法高亮，對吾有用麼
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 文章内容显示代码高亮
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..爲麼不中文高亮
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我勒个擦 你真有想法
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 嗯好吧，，不要求了
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 有两种高亮插件，一种在服务器用php处理文章内容，一种在浏览器用js处理文章内容
<zokr7et> 我觉得用js的插件比较好，让浏览器蛋疼去
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 同意。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 節省資源
<bao__> backbox与backtrack区别
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 对了, Young矩阵建堆明白不?
<MaskRay2> namoamitabuddha: O(长+宽）
<holmescn> 没人说话啊？
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 怎么搞的
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 我晕掉了
<MaskRay2> namoamitabuddha: 哦，是make_heap
<MaskRay2> namoamitabuddha: for i<-[r,r-1..0] do for j<-[c,c-1..0]; sift(row=i,col=j); end end
<holmescn> 这是啥语言啊
<MaskRay2> namoamitabuddha: 还是 n^3 的
<[ub]> 新 Arch发行版 • 清理pacman的cache http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347755 我不知道是否有类似功能的脚本. 今天在很小的硬盘上装了很多软件, 发现硬盘告急. 就打算整理pacman的cache. 因为常遇到Syu后出问题的情况, 遂保留最新的一个包 Code: #!/bin/bash ######################### ##系统稳定使用一段时间后再运 ##行此脚本,保留最新的一 ...
<MaskRay2> holmescn: 伪代码
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 我现在要明白一个事情, 就是对所有的满足堆性质的Young矩阵, 可以由多少个Young矩阵通过make_heap得到
<MaskRay2> namoamitabuddha: 不知道
<Jakalala>   > Time.now
<[ub]> Jakalala, 2011-10-07 18:09:13 +0800
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 头晕
 * Kandu 求對戰 StarCraft ^_^
<kiss990a> 我想找个演唱会的种子，方便 能帮我
<kiss990a> 这是出售地址http://www.pcstore.com.tw/jsdvd/M08625744.htm
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: PChome Online 商店街 - JSDVD 國際影音文化 - BD藍光:中島美雪:歌旅-2007- (日)(DTS-HD)(2Disc)(Blu-ray)
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 在?
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 在不在？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 諾
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.z7ed.tk/install
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..還沒進入 就顯示 page not found..是主題麼？？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..爲什麼要註冊。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 不註冊，就看不到，你很壞
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 毛
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ Page not found 
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: CTRL+F5刷新下
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 網速真慢
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我一直不明白你在地球哪个角落，老实说监控着
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..天朝廣府啊。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: Please check the 'Store archiver output' option to see it. 遇到过这个问题么？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 解压.zip的时候出来的～～`
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 木有
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 建議你解壓 zip 還是用 unzip
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 没见过
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: unzip 123.zip -D path
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..除了多了個 f16倒計時 ，，還是 page not found
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ...靠，發現你給的 url不對 
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: asura@AsuraLee:~/Downloads$ unzip alpha_silouettes.zip -D ~/Downloads/111 Archive:  alpha_silouettes.zip   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on   the last disk(s) of this archive. unzip:  cannot find zipfile dir
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ http://www.z7ed.tk/node/1
<AsuraLe> unzip出这个错误
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你看主菜单的链接地址
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 文件不是zip格式？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..木有，我點擊 註冊按鈕，，就出現，，
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 但是我下下来的时候是.zip的
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 我的意思是 你没下载完
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 好吧，我下载了无数次，都是那么大～～～
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 我没辙了～～～～估计那网站上的东西不完整？
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 这个错误就是这么写的，可能不是一个zip 或者是多卷压缩中的一份 总之没看到尾部数据
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 给个地址 我下载试试
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: /node/1 和 /install 是一个一页 都是一篇文章
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 不一樣，， install是 page not found
<alexckx> 请问一下 gnome　的音量控制是哪个软件包?
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 没找到匿名评论
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我木有註冊，，不過，我現在在發佈，，blog
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我觉得你还是玩wordpress 省事
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: drupal 很折腾人
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ,,.現在正在 創建數據庫
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 蛋疼阿
<mao> vim按键映射中super键怎么表示
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..正在 dotcloud info mysql.db
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 。。你用多站点模式没？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ??
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 没用多站点模式 直接用 root 帐号算了，不要创建mysql用户了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..??
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 算了 你看这弄吧 
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ DotCloud service unavailable ("SSLError: [Errno 8] _ssl.c:499: EOF occurred in violation of protocol").
<namoamitabuddha> vim?
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 是啊，按esc键太费劲了
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 想映射成别的键
<namoamitabuddha> mao: C-[
<namoamitabuddha> mao: Ctrl + [ 是完全等价的, Ctrl + C 经常也可用于代替
<zokr7et> mao: super 键你也敢绑？
<zokr7et> mao: Gnome3 就靠着个键混的
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 好用，不过还是ctrl+[ 顺手
<mao> zokr7et: 我在gnome2中就发现了两个用处
<zokr7et> mao: gnome2 我忘了
<zokr7et> mao: 我就想绑定 <super>D 显示桌面
<namoamitabuddha> mao: super 是 awesome 的 modkey
<zokr7et> 对了 现在没怎么听说 compiz 了？
<zokr7et> 06年我看到compiz 立方体，才开始用ubuntu
<caleb-> zokr7et: 各大 WM 多半都自己支持 composite 了
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 没明白
<namoamitabuddha> ma
<namoamitabuddha> mao: awesome 是一种 wm
<caleb-> zokr7et: 现在 compiz 只是特效大军的一支
<zokr7et> caleb-: 我觉得 Gnome3 还不错 至少比较好配置
<mao> zokr7et: 我都没有用多少特效，太耗资源了
<mao> namoamitabuddha: 原来如此
<zokr7et> caleb-: Gnome3 UI直接用css，xml，js
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..不玩了，，俺又失敗了，，就當無聊練習雲
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 又怎么失败了
<namoamitabuddha> mao: vim-like keybinding 的 wm
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..網速太慢了。。配置，要等明天才能加載完。。
<zokr7et> 我把<super>D配置成隐藏所有窗口，跟Windows下的 Win+D一样效果了，再按一次恢复
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: url 发来 我瞅瞅
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..可以用來搭建 gapp麼？？
<mao> zokr7et: 怎么设置的
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 吾刪除了。。
<zokr7et> mao: 找你的键盘设置
<namoamitabuddha> mao: 例如用j, k切换window
<zokr7et> namoamitabuddha: 蛋疼阿
<namoamitabuddha> zokr7et: ?
<zokr7et> namoamitabuddha: <alt>tab切换应用，<alt>`切换窗口 我已经很习惯了
<iGoogle> ꙬꙬ
<namoamitabuddha> zokr7et: 哦
<namoamitabuddha> zokr7et: 我已经很习惯用jk切换了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你又在灌水
 * tenzu 拜猪神
<zokr7et> namoamitabuddha: 输入时你还esc然后 jk ？
<iGoogle> 疼猪好
<iGoogle> 疼猪乖
<namoamitabuddha> zokr7et: ?
<Kandu> zokr7et: XD
<namoamitabuddha> zokr7et: 有super的modkey的
<zokr7et> Kandu: :-))
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你家仔仔认几个字了?
<iGoogle> 反正“疼猪”这2个，不认识。字幕可以看一半了。
<Kandu> namoamitabuddha: 貌似，除了 hjkl 其他的和 vim 關係不大了
<iGoogle> Kandu: 估计可以D删除一般窗口。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 那找了几个女朋友了?
<iGoogle> yyp重开窗口
<iGoogle> tenzu: weibo上有记录。
<Kandu> iGoogle: 呃，預設的，沒這功能，和 vim 關係真不大
<tenzu> iGoogle: 不去那儿,发推上来
<iGoogle> 临时手机发的。没办法上小鸟
<tenzu> 神仔这么小就好几个女朋友了,长大不知道得祸祸多少闺女
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: modkey + shift + c 也有点关系
<namoamitabuddha> Kandu: 还有shift j啥的
<Kandu> 哦 tabc
<namoamitabuddha> iGoogle: 认识繁体么?
<jim__> hiall
<felix_lee> Smida: 思密达？
<namoamitabuddha> weechat彩色字体比irssi困难
<RuiZi> 我VPS一天跑了 30G流量了 不知道怎么没的。。 谁教教我怎么能查查
<RuiZi> 我想知道流量都跑哪去了
<RuiZi> 谁告诉我一下 
<CyrusYzGTt> RuiZi§ 被我拿去了
<RuiZi> 正经的 告诉我怎么查呀
<RuiZi> 用什么命令？
<CyrusYzGTt> RuiZi§ netstat -antup
<mao> tmp==0 && printf && ACTION;这条语句嵌套在while循环中，我想知道在ACTION的位置用什么可以跳出本次循环，执行下一次循环
<mao> 在c语言中
<RuiZi> tcp        0  40880 ::ffff:106.187.38.80:80     ::ffff:220.234.100.222:2173 ESTABLISHED 28352/httpd
<RuiZi> 这个不正常吧？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> RuiZi§ 羨慕啊，有ipv6位址
<RuiZi> 发现问题了
<RuiZi> 全是蜘蛛爬的 流量都让蜘蛛爬走了
<CyrusYzGTt> 你還開了 網站？？
<RuiZi> 。。。
<RuiZi> 不到1分钟 15M流量没了
<RuiZi> 我VPS每月就 300G 
<RuiZi> 这么下去。。 死球的了
<CyrusYzGTt> RuiZi§ ..關閉網站，，
<RuiZi> 不能关啊 
<RuiZi> 想办法禁止蜘蛛来
<Jakalala> adam8157: Gmail又无法访问了
<CyrusYzGTt> robit.txt
<CyrusYzGTt> robot.txt
<RuiZi> 管用吗？
<adam8157> Jakalala: imap还好着
<leyle> pop3
<CyrusYzGTt> 詳情看 google
<Jakalala> adam8157: 偶诺基亚上Gmail的imap还能用.但三星上的Gmail不能用.揪结
<adam8157> sigh
<Smida> ...
<Jakalala> adam8157: 还是Td机.连Gmail都连不上.浏览器都不行.Td机的服务器跟普通的不一样?
<RuiZi> 破逼蜘蛛爬啥呀。。 
<RuiZi> 没完没了的
<adam8157> Jakalala: 晓不得, 我都木有能上网的手机
<Jakalala> adam8157: Smida是谁.?
<RuiZi> 装了个 IFTOP 监控中。。
<adam8157> Jakalala: 韩语思密达?
<Jakalala> adam8157: En
<sikao_lfs> http://hua-yue.net/HuaShan/BBS/shishi/gbcurrent/177119.shtml
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: 影帝穿帮记：北航“鸡蛋五毛一个秀”引发难堪：食堂贴出限购通知 
<Jakalala> dumb1224: 无齿的Jiero?
<Smida> miao
 * leyle 你们看网络小说不
 * Jakalala 看
<Smida> kan
 * Smida 看
 * leyle 《少妇白洁》 还是《金麟》？
<claudxiao>  阿里布达
 * Smida 大公司的XX
 * Jakalala 太垃圾.偶看炼狱天使
 * leyle 现在咋个没新小说出来？看来看去还是以前的
 * Jakalala 炼金术士
 * leyle 我还是喜欢都市类的
 * adam8157 不看
 * Jakalala 姐夫的荣耀
 * Smida ...
 * Jakalala 警花少妇白艳妮
 * leyle “人的理想是什么？其实很简单，就是为了满足内心永无止境的欲望。”
<jiero> leyle: 不错啊。我的欲望就是看着无数欲望成为现实。
 * leyle 警花这个不好看，
 * leyle “我的理想不但简单而且庸俗，就是金钱和美女”
<Smida> -.-
 * Jakalala 冰峰魔恋
 * Jakalala 话说无齿的Jiero现在看不到我.呵呵
 * leyle 以前有个 元元图书馆 ，现在没了？
 * leyle 恶魔岛也没了？上网晚了，都无缘去瞻仰一下。
<jiero> Jakalala: 无耻的。
 * Jakalala 深有同感
<AsuraLe> 好
<leyle> http://i.imgur.com/6iuUV.png
 * Jakalala jiero: 你不是去征服凤姐了吗?
<jiero> iGoogle: 神我要踢Jakalala，给我权限
<Smida> ..
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。。。不是有人说卖屁股都要出去嘛？凤姐基本算是实践了这一理论啊，大家要出国的努力。。。。。。。
<xi4oyin> 哇
<jiero> 只要出名，就能出去么。。。
<jiero> 晕死了，那么你们想办法出名吧
<sikao_lfs> 想出国的，可以看看人家批准凤姐的原因。。。。。。。然后细心体会，应该能做到吧。。。。。
<jiero> sikao_lfs:  美国也有3亿人，不怕多几个。
<sikao_lfs> jiero: 她这次真正地从倍受欺辱的国度飞跃另一个神化国度，这种过程只用了不到二年的时间。也许之前广电总局以不能“审丑”的可笑理由来封杀一位被媒体与网络共同 炒作出来的小姑娘时，那曾想人家小姑娘以“政治避难”的借口成功逃亡到美国，拿到了绿卡不说，又找到了一份月薪不菲的工作，这是令当局、媒体、局外人始料 未及的。
<jiero> sikao_lfs: 机会到处都是。有名就有更多机会。。。真傻。。。这个宣传前提的垃圾世界
<leyle> 然后国内的人就羡慕嫉妒恨的，看到别人在国外受苦，心里平衡了
<jiero> 我喜欢乐于帮助别人的家伙。
<Ruaminyng> 艾，省都没出过...
<jiero> Ruaminyng: 内蒙古的？新疆的？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥我从dafont.com下载超过66kb的就下不下来了？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 什麼是 dafont.com??
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 一个字体网站
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ,, 木有去過。建議使用 wget下載
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 小于66.6kb的字体我下载都没问题，但是超过了，我就只能下到66.6kb
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 同样的情况
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..你給個鏈接，我下載看看
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.dafont.com/theme.php?cat=709
<Ruaminyng> jiero: 新疆的...
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 连接被重置 ,,,點擊下載就這樣
<RuiZi> 一小时跑了 100M 流量 降下来了 
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 你更强，我还能下66kb，你直接就被重置了？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. 
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 难道需要翻墙？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..嗯，不過我現在不想翻牆，，吾需要休息
<jiero> Ruaminyng: 我猜只有大的地方。才难突破界线 :D 我没猜你是西藏的，是因为我真的没见过来自西藏的Linux用户。
<jiero> AsuraLe:  傻啊。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 啥？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 英文字体用 http://arkandis.tuxfamily.org/adffonts.html  http://openfontlibrary.org/ 这俩就够了——我来说
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: ADF Fonts
<jiero> AsuraLe: 你看的不是字体。。。而是乱七八糟的图。。。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 晕死了。。。
<Ruaminyng> jiero: 猜的真准...
<AsuraLe> jiero: 那里面有字体也有乱七八糟玩的东西
<AsuraLe> jiero: 其实我想问你，除了文泉驿的4款，和文鼎6款，中文还有哪些中文的公众授权字体？或称免费字体
<jiero> AsuraLe: 没有吧。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 文泉的那个不是4哦。我眼里只有3.
<AsuraLe> jiero: 悲惨
<tenzu> jiero: osmos这游戏不错
<AsuraLe> tenzu: 虾米游戏？
<jiero> AsuraLe: 而且其中之一，微米黑是Droid Sans Fallback的。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 好吧，文泉驿我就没用过
<jiero> tenzu: 玩过一段时间。我以前很喜欢带动量的游戏的，比较熟悉那类操作~
<tenzu> jiero: 嗯嗯
 * RuiZi 晕倒
 * RuiZi 学学 IRC命令。。  唉。。
 * CyrusYzGTt faint
<RuiZi> 我怎么能回复别人啊 
<jiero> tenzu: 发现Dell 的Outlet好便宜，就是别人退货的产品。
<RuiZi> 谁告诉我
<jiero> RuiZi: 哪种方式？
<jiero> RuiZi: 就是输入名字。
<RuiZi> 就你现在对我说话这样
<RuiZi> jiero: 这样？
<jiero> 对啊
<RuiZi> jiero, 每次都要敲啊
<tenzu> jiero: 我同事以前的dell机器,显示器有问题,那去换,送来一个更差的...
<jiero> RuiZi: 对的。。。
<RuiZi> jiero: 。。。 理解了 ！！
<RuiZi> 按 TAP 能填充。。
<Paghjone> -.-
<RuiZi> jiero,  但是后面是 ， 号
<jiero> RuiZi: 默认设置不同吧
<RuiZi> 奥 
<RuiZi> jiero: 明白了
<Paghjone> 有用E17的没
<RuiZi> 可以设置
<jiero> Paghjone:  e16用户在此
<RuiZi> Paghjone: 小米用户我是
<jiero> tenzu:  恩。现在我已经不指望任何硬件厂商质量保证了
<Paghjone> jiero: 安装麻烦么
<jiero> tenzu: 不过我基本没见过 Thinkpad ，对那个不知道。
<Paghjone> RuiZi: 小米不是掉漆么...
<RuiZi> Paghjone: 没事解决了
<jiero> Paghjone:  不一定。http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/e16 
<RuiZi> Paghjone: 而且跟他们副总裁认识 坏了随时换哈哈 
<Paghjone> jiero: THX
<Paghjone> RuiZi: E
<jiero> 最近大家都忙碌了。
<Paghjone> 忙撒
<jiero> 各人忙个人得。
<Paghjone> 还是外面好
<[ub]> 新 C/C++/Java • 求教，两种设置环境变量有什么区别阿？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347779 Code:   1 #include "apue.h"   2   3   4 int   5 main(int argc,char *argv[])   6 {   7     printf("%s\n",tempnam(argv[1][0] != ' '? argv[1]:NULL,   8                           argv[2][0] != ' '? argv[2]:NULL));   9 10     exit(0); 11 } 两种运行方法和结果如图 这 ...
<jiero> tenzu: 你的电脑强壮不？
<tenzu> jiero: 不怎么样
<RuiZi> 我安装了一个工具 怎么能把他装进换进变量？
<jiero> tenzu: 你才玩 Osmos 吗？
<tenzu> jiero: humble bundle里的,一直没想起来玩
<jiero> tenzu: 说实在的，bundle除了最新的外我都有了，有1/3的玩的超过1个小时了。
<tenzu> jiero: 我也是无聊了才玩玩
<jiero> tenzu: 说明你过去好多月都没怎么无聊 :)
<richard_ma> 大家好，我一直没弄明白ubuntu下的mic怎么搞，mic总是一会儿能用，一会儿不能用，晕了
<richard_ma> 有没有系统点的教程或者manual神马的？
<NoIE> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA3Mzc3ODQ0.html
<jiero> NoIE: 你真的钻研精神可嘉
<NoIE> jiero: ？
<jiero> NoIE: 不要在意
<jiero> Mendeley Desktop 1.0 放出了
<jiero> Kandu: 你作了mupdf的连续补丁？
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯 http://machinelife.org/osc/mupdf-j_k.patch
<jiero> Kandu:  我不会用。:) 能推给官方么。
<Kandu> jiero: 隨便的，公共領域
<jiero> Kandu: 哦。谢啦。
<claudxiao> exit
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 在?
<namoamitabuddha> MaskRay2: 求写代码
<centerpoint> http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=347788&sid=b41cedefa9ff69a2679f4c55c82b951b
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 大家猜这是哪里哦! 到处是sun 工作站!
<centerpoint> 大家看看!
<adam8157> centerpoint: 你惨了
<centerpoint> ?
<centerpoint> 咋了?
<adam8157> centerpoint: 等会儿告诉你
<centerpoint> adam8157: ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 爽了
<adam8157> centerpoint: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=347789
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 8G
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1: 就差另外一块显卡了
<adam8157> centerpoint: 斯坦福
<jiero> gebjgd: 还没集齐？
<jiero> lol
<centerpoint> adam8157: 怎么晓得?
<adam8157> centerpoint: 猜的
<Freebuilder> 任务栏好挤， gimp 这流太蛋疼了
<adam8157> centerpoint: 给你的地址看了没?
<adam8157> centerpoint: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=347789
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: tint2
<jiero> lol
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 任务栏就不挤了
<jiero> 论坛主题怎么改回 Ubuntu CN了？？
<centerpoint> adam8157: 哦,当时猜到可能会这样
<jiero> 还是我一个人改了？
<jiero> 睡偷了我账号么。
<centerpoint> adam8157: 只能说我对phpbb失望
<gebjgd> jiero: 从另外一个网站订的。所以要等
<gebjgd> jiero: 就等着交火上星际2了
<jiero> gebjgd: 我看上 Dell Outlet了。似乎便宜。
<gebjgd> jiero: 不买品牌机
<gebjgd> jiero: 没个性
<Freebuilder> gebjgd: lxpanel 也可缩成图标，但可用性就大打折扣了
<jiero> gebjgd:  。。。
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 所以用tint2
<jiero> gebjgd: 拿买硬件当个性么。。
<Ipad2> Hi
<Freebuilder> gebjgd: 有什么特别的？
<[ub]> Ipad2, 好  ㍭ 
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 地方足够大
<Freebuilder> gebjgd: 屏幕就那点
<gebjgd> jiero: 品牌机又贵又不好自己定制
<Ipad2> Ipad2有相关软件么不要网页版的
<centerpoint> adam8157: sid 退出就失效,是吧?
<adam8157> centerpoint: 应该是...
<centerpoint> adam8157: 你现在再试试?
<Ipad2> 靠自由软件，很难出平板
<adam8157> centerpoint: o le
<douglas> 大家还好么？
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 我的上网本就是用的tint2
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 地方足够大
<gebjgd> Freebuilder, 其他的bar都不给力
<centerpoint> adam8157: 那些照片,是个什么机构呢? 猜不出
<gebjgd> jiero, 品牌机还是贵
<gebjgd> jiero, 而且很难凑成自己想要
 * kenifanying google 出墙了？ 怎么今天连picasa都能直接连？
<jiero> gebjgd: 我发现 dell outlet 便宜。虽然也很难凑自己需要的
<gebjgd> jiero, 还便宜？
<jiero> gebjgd: 其实不是凑，而是纯碰运气
<gebjgd> jiero, 够贵的了
<jiero> gebjgd: ？是吗？
<gebjgd> jiero, 是
<jiero> gebjgd:  $399 买 i5 上一代的 台式机。觉得很便宜了
<gebjgd> jiero, i5上一代？
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么叫i5上一代
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/products/quickship/au/en/optiplex?c=au&l=en&s=dfo
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: Pre-configured New Systems - OptiPlex | Dell Australia
<CyrusYzGTt> 就會 gen1
<jiero> gebjgd:  第一个和最后一个。
<Ipad2> IFC
<Ipad2> Irc软件怎么加这里
<gebjgd> jiero, 好差劲的机器
<jiero> Ipad2:  irc软件找 irc.freenode.net 
<jiero> gebjgd: 我觉得价格还好
<gebjgd> jiero, 差远了，你去网上看看就知道了
<jiero> gebjgd:  好吧。这个是Dell的顶级商务系列，不是低价的那种。
<gebjgd> jiero, 屁
<CyrusYzGTt>  /j #fedora-zh
<gebjgd> jiero, 一样烂
<gebjgd> jiero, 不是台式机么
<jiero> gebjgd:  $227.00 i5 那个CPU的。
<gebjgd> jiero, 没看到
<gebjgd> jiero, 关键其他的配置已经过时了
<gebjgd> jiero, 都是积压货
<knownbad> 便宜
<knownbad> 我的是980/i7-2600/8g。
<Ipad2> 端口填多少
<jiero> gebjgd:  。。。这个比 主席给我的 澳洲最低价网站给定的配置还便宜的说
<gebjgd> knownbad, 有米的人
<ywf> 有
<ywf> 呵呵
<douglas> Ipad2 默认吧
<ywf> 中文的好少哦
<gebjgd> jiero, 反正我这里还是自己攒机便宜
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 今天暂且bs你
<ywf> 说什么鸟话呢
<knownbad> 公司的机子。
<knownbad> dell refurb是真的便宜。
<samthong> 额
<knownbad> 哦，我的是990.
<knownbad> 看错了。
<knownbad> 990好似snady bridge。
<jiero> gebjgd: 21.5寸多点触摸屏幕的显示器 $223 ，这个吸引我啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 有啥支持多点触摸的Linux软件木有
<jiero> knownbad: 你看美国的outlet么？
<jiero> knownbad: 美国 outlet资源太充足了。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 没有，你要多点触摸干嘛用
<jiero> gebjgd:  大屏幕多点触摸多爽啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 玩即时战略。
<gebjgd> jiero, 屁。绝对没有鼠标好用
<jiero> gebjgd:  笨脑袋。
<jiero> gebjgd: 鼠标加触摸一起用啊。
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHKY9KprBEA
<jiero> gebjgd:  那也是 zero-k 的说。
<gebjgd> jiero, 你根本操作不过来
<knownbad> jiero: 没，我说的是我公司的机子
 * Jakalala N900 大战desire z.快来围观
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<knownbad> i7 8cores compile时还真快。
<jiero> gebjgd: 我要 OP 踢了 Jakalala  ，你给我个把
<gebjgd> Jakalala, 显然desire z爽
<Jakalala> gebjgd: 同意
<jiero> 没见过
<knownbad> i7应该配ssd才合理。
<gebjgd> 不爱intel
<jiero> 我只见过一种 Android手机 就是HTC Desire HD
<knownbad> 给你个免费的要吗？
<knownbad> 太假了吧。
<jiero> 不对，还有一个 是 编号叫做 Galaxy 2的啥的玩意
<jiero> Destine
<Destine> jiero, ?
<jiero> Destine:  亲爱的Destine回答我，如果要翻译 wordnet 可能吗？
<Jakalala> jiero: Samsung
<[ub]> 新 Kubuntu • 突然进不了kde桌面，怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347792 输入密码后，在splash界面停留了一会又闪回到登入界面，而且在gnome下kde中的软件也打不开，错误代码Bus error，怎么回事 统计信息: 发表于 由 naqch — 2011-10-07 22:13 
<jiero> Jakalala:  知道是。 看到某人用那个播放日本动画片
<Destine> jiero, 我不知道。
<jiero> Destine: 好的。我又在做梦，如果找一个学院的学生做个年级活动把 wordnet翻译了，有多好啊。
<Destine> jiero, 我觉得做不到。
 * Jakalala 偶爱POP
<adam8157> worldnet是啥
<jiero> Destine: 恩。我觉得只要解释语句翻译，同时显示中英就很好了
<adam8157> jiero: wordnet是啥
<jiero> adam8157: 是wordnet， 一个语言结构形式的辞典，互相链接
<jiero> adam8157:  wordnet.princeton.edu
<adam8157> 普林斯顿..
<jiero> adam8157: 今年有个会议是 全球的wordnet 网络，好像有日本参加了。
<hamo_laptop> wordnet? 语义网？
<Jakalala> jiero: 外星人
<adam8157> 真学术
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 蛤蟆~
<Destine> jiero, 但是学生的翻译风格不同，问题会很大，wordnet对同一性要求很高。
<hamo_laptop> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<adam8157> hamo_laptop: 蛤蟆~
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 要t人了?
 * Jakalala ...
<adam8157> namoamitabuddha: 哈哈哈
<NoIE> http://www.google.com.hk/search?q=wine+%E8%8D%A3%E8%AA%89%E5%8B%8B%E7%AB%A0
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: wine 荣誉勋章 - Google 搜尋
<NoIE> 11分钟前发布的博客，竟然能够从google中检索得到。
<jiero> Destine:  恩。不过在没有开源中文字典的今天，我想很多人需要的。
 * Jakalala Is away
<MeaCulpa_> NoIE: blog主人一般都故意让google快速爬到的
<CyrusYzGTt> google的bot已經是帶有智能的不要小看
<NoIE> MeaCulpa_: 可是我并没有做什么特殊的事情呀？
 * MeaCulpa_ 都是主动请来bot和提交sitemap...
<MeaCulpa_> NoIE: 哦，那就不知道了
<NoIE> MeaCulpa_: 不管它了，反正我很高兴。。。^_^ 。
<hamo_laptop> NoIE: 你的blog有ping服务吧？
<MeaCulpa_> knownbad: Flash SSD?死的太快，不如直接内存
<NoIE> hamo_laptop: 不知道。。。应该没有吧？
<MeaCulpa_> NoIE: 抑或是，用了feedburner
<NoIE> MeaCulpa_: 我搜索一下。
 * jiero 又有了失败得构想
<knownbad> MeaCulpa: ssd raid1............
<MeaCulpa_> knownbad: tmpfs
<jiero> roylez_ 主席晚上好。
<roylez_> jiero: .
<NoIE> MeaCulpa_: 应该没有，我就是简单地租了一个空间，装了一个 WordPress .
<MeaCulpa_> ssd是企业用的挫货
<jiero> roylez_ . 是什么意思呢。。。
<MeaCulpa_> NoIE: wordpress也许有默认推送
 * MeaCulpa_ 睡觉，放mlnet
<NoIE> MeaCulpa_: 也许，真好。。。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 偶项目跑完鸟，下礼拜舒服了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: BB做工真不错，看新闻一路n, p 啥的，舒服
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 要是有vim就好了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 啥？
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 键位阿，n for next, p for previous啥的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 不懂
<adam8157> roylez_: black berry
<MeaCulpa_> 有qwerty可以搞这些PC用的快捷键
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋英明
<adam8157> ...
<MeaCulpa_> 不过国内用起来忒傻
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 国内有BES了
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: BIS都有，98块钱一个月
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 死贵
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 公司报销
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我还要刷个机才能bis
<jiero> BES 和 BIS 都是什么啊？
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 我们公司有BIS, 不过算级别，中国只有我老板的老板的老板有资格申请
<MeaCulpa_> s/BIS/BES
<jiero> 我记得 8年前，我哥哥买了一台黑莓。那时候别人都不知道是什么。
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 谢老板估计也不用
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 据说我们都可以的...同事在用
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 恩，我也只有我一同学去了荷兰银行才拿出来BES
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 那些是啥啊。。。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 其实也没啥用，就是主动的mail提醒而已
<adam8157> 全键盘的主流机器现在只有黑莓了么(为触屏优化的android不算)?
<jiero> adam8157:  Nokia啊。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 还有Nokia
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 备份通讯录神码神码的
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 无用，现在年轻人都是gmail党
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: BB连linux各种废
<c933103> …wm/wp支援吧…
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: u盘级别
<jiero> adam8157: 我这里全键盘得代名词就是 Nokia，黑莓无影。
<adam8157> jiero: MeaCulpa_ NOKIA...怕新软件不支持
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 但是htc那些android做工太次了
<jiero> adam8157:  有吗？
<Ipad2> Channel 后面的password填什么，端口填多少，hostname填？
<c933103> …symbian設定了STMP etc.支援gmail吧…
<adam8157> jiero: 有点
<jiero> adam8157:  QT的不太怕
 * MeaCulpa_ 拿个linux跑Java,还不如WM和BB...何必droid
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: Nokia还没开始大举Qt
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 要是Qt的彻底倒是不错
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 靠第三方。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 我还没装 QT5呢。
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 看了qt5演示
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, wm更烂
<MeaCulpa_> 哎Qt手机发展太慢了，Nokia有搞上了M$
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 没了htc还有三星 索爱
<gebjgd> moto + 山寨
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 那因为 Nokia 买qt前是gtk得，现在还没移植完成
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: wm曾进有免费的sdk, wm上有简单的sdl移植nethack, wm有py解释器，wm每天重启一次...
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 恩，nokia毕竟不是新兴技术公司
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 前后版本都不兼容
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 这些连android都没有
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, android有sdk啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa 因为android纯粹要重写
<MeaCulpa_> android没怎么利用linux toolchain
<jiero> geb
<namoamitabuddha> android是linux???
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 怎么不是？
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 修改的linux内核
<jiero> gebjgd: 讨厌啊。我只是按下了 ctrl
<gebjgd> namoamitabuddha, 内核写着版本号呢
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: 只能算内核吧
<jiero> gebjgd:  关键不在于内核。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: 或者说根本不能算GNU/Linux
<jiero> gebjgd:  渲染引擎有自己得哦
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 用一个世界上最庞大的内核为基础修改成一个系统，我觉得不咋的
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: google从没真正拥抱过linux
<jiero> MeaCulpa 现在看来最可惜得是 Symbian了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa_: 我的意思就是不能算是linux
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skia_Graphics_Engine 这个。
<jiero> MeaCulpa  新得iphone4创下了双核手机待机最低时间记录。200h Max。
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitabuddha: 算吧，linux只是个内核
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: iphone4s = iphone for Steve
<cn2dy> 哼哼
<cn2dy> iphone for ass
<MeaCulpa_> 还是iphone好
<MeaCulpa_> 砸下去的美元要有最大功用，只能iphone
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa_, 鄙视
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 最聪明得广告是让别人作广告。
<MeaCulpa_> ipod ipad ipodtouch的用户，买个iphone会节约很多钱
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 我还没用iphone呢
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ appstore就是苹果让别人给自己投入广告费
<MeaCulpa_> gebjgd: 塞班bb app太贵了，droid还行吧
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不可否认商业上就是成功
<jiero> MeaCulpa N900得App是无用化。买的人少啊。纯Linux，买啥App呢。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 如果生活在一个有版权保护的国家，Iphone还是性价比超高的手机了
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 我国就无所谓了
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa, 当然还是android值得入手
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 我就是以推翻这种商业为己任得
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ...你想的出别的solution？
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: ...唱片业的出路
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 现在的我构思还是太幼稚
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 0.99一首歌以外，你还有啥解决方法？
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 平均价格
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 你啥型号BB
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 要让唱片业和电脑回放共存
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 平均价格战略
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: 9780
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 有米
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 不明白...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa_: 刚买的?
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 首先买歌 10首以下 $1.5，然后逐渐降低。
<MeaCulpa_> adam8157: ...2k多的亚太版，移动号码
<jiero> MeaCulpa但是只要保持平均价格在限制以上，可以随意支付价格。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 你这，Jobs也想阿，唱片业不答应
<jiero> MeaCulpa 这样
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 唱片业不答应，虽然那些indie的无所谓，但是那些黑鬼pop,还是要卖钱的
<jiero> MeaCulpa当然只有越有经验的才能改低——低也要限度的
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 恩。保证最低收入么。。。
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 价钱太低你要饿死很多艺人
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 哈哈，我就是纯市场经济支持者
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 想想那些惺惺作态的黑鬼R&B的，酒吧没人要听，就靠apple了
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 现在的模式就是唱片业的市场经济...
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: http://bandcamp.com/
<MeaCulpa_> 睡觉睡觉
<jiero> MeaCulpa_: 水坝水坝
<MeaCulpa_> jiero: 很多地下电台不错
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ unsigned indie radio
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.hulu.com/watch/65267/aquarion-memories-of-heavenly-wings 這部片子好看不？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你这家伙。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 啥事？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  偷渡去美国吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不行
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  推荐给你个英文字体，Electrum ADF
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在用它作为界面字体了。很好的。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 我還木有將師傅給軒轅劍交給 王者
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  照妖镜。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哼哼，不要，，正體的才考慮
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  有本事自己去作。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 考虑太多了
<gebjgd> 就等我的显卡了
<gebjgd> 来了之后就能交火了
<knownbad> 可能着火了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 着毛，安静的很
<knownbad> 那就爆炸吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 电视正在公路自行车赛 
<knownbad> 小心长期下来会不孕。
<knownbad> 这我没开玩笑。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我在看
<gebjgd> knownbad, 生了再骑
<knownbad> 医学研究发现，精虫数量会减少。
<knownbad> 你可以不用坐垫。
<knownbad> 就直接坐钢管上。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad, win7最多能多少个远程链接？
<knownbad> 7个。
<knownbad> win8可以8个。
<knownbad> win10可以10个。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 屁
<gebjgd> knownbad, 就一个
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: win2000 2000 个
<knownbad> 是啊，那你还问？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我是刚知道
<knownbad> 又不是server。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 能破解
<knownbad> 可能，因为有multi-logon。
<knownbad> or switch user。
<knownbad> 但没兴趣，只用rdp做support。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我有兴趣
<gebjgd> knownbad, 为了一台电脑2个人用
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 寄了?
<alvin_rxg> 没
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 寄了？
<gebjgd> XD
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 对，给你寄了一箱刺了个洞的避孕套
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 谢谢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 台式机确实爽
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Jagdwurst mdr -> helene fischer
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 没dvbt...
<alvin_rxg> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mdr
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 不是吧？
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helene_Fischer
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 下次自己搭个天线，估计能看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 年龄和你一样？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 罗萨人?
<alvin_rxg> 耳朵里吵死了……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 比我小
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 在苏联出生的德国人
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, alvin_rxg 长的不错
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, alvin_rxg 腿很直
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是prosieben有意思
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd  alvin_rxg : 这里学校rechenzentrum提供的服务太多了,  从vpn / ssh 到 eigene homepage ，甚至还有 jabber 服务器。 学生的 homepage  还支持 cgi , php 和 mysql...
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 好事啊
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 好像每个虚拟服务器都能用学生号ssh上去， 是linux, 内核居然 2.6.39，比我的都还新
<uajid> test
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 我都3.0.6了
<[ub]> uajid, ....  ㍛ 
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: ...
<uajid> 测试中文
<[ub]> uajid, ....  ㍛ 
<uajid> 不错，还有irssi能用
<alvin_rxg> 德国 vs 土耳其 1:0
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/no05/1/209826.shtml
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: [野史乱弹]南朝凶猛（那个从裸奋到裸奔的欲望年代）_煮酒论史_天涯社区
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg gebjgd : 这文笔太漂亮了
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 笑的脸都痛了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 只不过坑不是一般的深
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 先养肥了再看
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 你也上天涯？
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd:  两星期前刚上的
<gebjgd> Jagdwurst, 哦，从来没上过
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 上面好文字有许多
<Jagdwurst> gebjgd: 已前一直没发现
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给dockstar上了arm archlinux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一水的arch了
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 因为debian 不知道为什么越跑越慢
<alvin_rxg> ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 系统变的超级慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 很多时候无法ssh上
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 正好有了arch arm。就顺势上了
<knownbad> debian cut刚更新。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 啥是debian cut?
<knownbad> rolling release.
<gebjgd> knownbad, testing?
<knownbad> 比testing还新。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 那不就是unstable
<knownbad> 恩。
<knownbad> 还新一些。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没法用
<knownbad> 为何？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 破的太多
<knownbad> 要新就容易破。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 谁说的额。arch破的少多了
<knownbad> 包也少。
<knownbad> debian的包真多。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没觉得
<[ub]>  06:07
<alvin_rxg> debian 3w 多
<knownbad> 你要稳用bsd去。
<knownbad> 几乎不太可能破包。
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/KUZW5
<gebjgd> knownbad, 要稳又要新
<knownbad> 我还世界和平呢。
<Drocula> 我大姐没在啊
<gebjgd> Drocula, 你大姐是谁？
<alvin_rxg> igoogle ?
<Drocula> c什么的一串 记不住
<alvin_rxg> cfy
<gebjgd> Drocula, Cygrajdflöjaölsdfj
<gebjgd> Drocula, ?那个走火入魔的富二代？
<Drocula> 啥意思？我爹不行
<Pwnna> o.o
<Drocula> 跟李家人 拼爹拼不起
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<[ub]> Jakalala, 2011-10-08 07:14:15 +0800
<metbsd> 堵车
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-08
<Drocula> 大姐改名了？
<zoombut> CONKY 启动  后就消失了 
<CyrusYzGTt> > find -name “\.[0-1]*”
<CyrusYzGTt> http://schaiba.wordpress.com/2011/10/08/kernel-weekly-news-08-10-2011/
<jiero> recordmydesktop 编码要多久啊。。。
<jiero> 我10分钟才4%
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 难道因为我乱说一通的缘故吗。。。
<jiero> 早知道这样就用手机录像了。实时的。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: morning
<roylez> MeaCulpa: mo
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 考虑一下中午洋垃圾
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
 * adam8157 目击
 * CyrusYzGTt 圍觀
 * MaskRay 眺望
 * roylez 看看有没有op
 * Kandu 發現已有人為 pascal 實作元編程了
<MaskRay> 有 Generalized Abstract Data Type 的 Haskell 元编程挺舒服的
<MaskRay> 我错了……是 Generalized Algebraic Data Type
<jiero>  wow。嘴唇红了。
<jiero> 初中之后我的嘴唇就不比涂口红的家伙了。现在吃了东西嘴唇都紫色了
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 赶紧看看你的印堂有没有发黑？
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 印堂是什么？
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 穴位，大概在脑门上。
<jiero> ScarletWolf:  不知道啊。
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 服务器修好了？
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 好了
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 我想买。。。
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 几个月的？
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 先买2个月看看吧
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 好，支付宝？
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 可以，回去我充值一下。
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 你给我发个邮件吧
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 你在淘宝有店铺？
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 没，只用支付宝，淘宝不让卖VPN
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 哦
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 把你的账户地址之类发邮箱里吧
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 你的邮箱？
<ineed> Jgjgjgjgj
 * adam8157 要不是我有在蹭别人的VPN 我也想买...
<jyfl987> google这个贱骨头诶 之前死活不让用sql 还论证了一番sql怎么不适应云应用 tnnd 刚适应了他那一套 他又直接推出sql服务了 还能跟gae整合
<ofan> adam8157: 接受预订..
<ofan> adam8157: 你可以试用，对比下撒
<adam8157> ofan: 你自己VPS架的?
<ofan> 再送个自动设置路由的脚本
<ofan> adam8157: 恩
<ofan> adam8157: 比较稳定的
<ineed> ofan: 还有几个？
<ofan> RX bytes:698183455 (665.8 Mb)  TX bytes:958460119 (914.0 Mb)  半个月了才用不到1G
<ofan> ineed: 再卖几个就不卖了
<jiero> ofan: VPS不要钱了？
<ofan> ineed: 再卖个4-5个吧
<ofan> jiero: 啥？
<ineed> ofan: 我预订个
<ofan> jiero: 怎么不要钱，$16呢
<ofan> ineed: 好的
<jiero> ofan:  我以为你收支平衡了呢。
<jyfl987> 2011年10月07号：台北中正纪念堂上空有战斗机编队飞行，举行中华民国建国百年大庆大典可能有阅兵
<ineed> ofan: 有几个人了？
<ofan> ineed: 4个
<ofan> 他们用的都很少，貌似
<ineed> ofan: 怎么付款？
<ofan> ineed: 支付宝吧
<ineed> ofan: win下可用不？
<ofan> ineed: 当然可以，pptp的，设置很简单
<ofan> ineed: 在网络连接里新建网络连接就可以
<ofan> android,iphone都可以用，免客户端
<ineed> ofan: how much
 * ofan 也卖SSH
<ofan> ineed: 9 RMB/月，买的多可以小刀一下
<ofan> 用不了，或很慢可以退款
<jiero> jyfl987: www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHKY9KprBEA
<jyfl987> jiero: 看不了呢
<ofan> 机
<jiero> jyfl987: 想办法吧。就是 Zero-K多点触摸屏幕操控
<ofan> jiero: 这个跟用鼠标没区别吧
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 視頻的那個人，跟我一樣很多手毛
<ofan> jyfl987: 搞个VPN呗
<jiero> ofan:  有啊。
<jiero> ofan: 希望有~
<ofan> 没区别
<jyfl987> jiero: 那无聊
<jiero> ofan: 比如说，可以直接画路线不用点路线了
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<ofan> 要支持触摸的话，算法不一样
<jyfl987> ofan: 对端的速度跟不上 有vpn也没啥用
<jiero> ofan: 对你这都不知道怎么玩的人来说就算了
<ofan> jiero: 切。。
<jiero> ofan: 可以画墙。
<jiero> ofan: 比鼠标方便太多了
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥对端速度
<ofan> jiero: 对于双击，右键操作很多的就要改游戏了
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jyfl987> ofan: 就是机房到我这里的速度 额 那是我掏钱买的速度
<ofan> 触摸会累死
<jiero> ofan: 你要死。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 啥 不懂
<ofan> jyfl987: 你网速很慢？
<jyfl987> ofan: 是诶
<ofan> jyfl987: 换个快的
<ineed> ofan: 速度能到多少？能看youtube不？
<ofan> ineed: 没问题，不设置速度限制
<jiero> ofan:你竟然学我岔开主题； 我找到一个喜欢的应用程序字体。 http://i.imgur.com/arK2T.png
<jiero> ofan: 你宣传能看 Youtube的话就卖出去了，不过带款够不
 * ofan 不仅能上youtube,还能上SIS,youporn
<jiero> SIS 是啥？
<Kandu> ofan: XD
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 還有 hulu吧
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 对hulu
 * ofan hulu可以免费看电影和各种TV Show
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ hulu也是 gfw層級被封印的
<jiero> ofan:  以前你都不知道。。。
<ofan> 还有netflix
<jiero> ofan: hulu只能美国IP用。
<ofan> netflix东西全，$7.99就能看几乎任何电影和电视剧
<ofan> jiero: 貌似是
<ofan> jiero: pandora是不是也是？
<jiero> ofan: 也是
<jiero> ofan: 我手机上有那个，我好奇就装了
<ofan> jiero: 哦
<ineed> ofan: 你的VPS服务器是哪的？
<ofan> ineed: 你说服务商还是地理位置？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 第一個 大小設置 8
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 第二個 大小設置 9 
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋？
<ofan> ineed: 位置在美国洛杉矶
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 什么？字体？
<ineed> ofan: 地理
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<ofan> ineed: 到国内最快的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 第三個 大小設置 8.141654 
<roylez> adam8157: 有好事没？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你在说什么啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 第四，五個 大小設置 9
<adam8157> roylez: 没有, xterm那个果然是bug...nnnnd
<roylez> adam8157: xterm那个啥？
<adam8157> roylez: 显示不出下划线, 对我来说很痛苦
<ofan> jiero: 这字体还是丑了
<adam8157> roylez: 我终于等到arch升级到275了 测试下 还有...
<Kandu> adam8157: 我換 urxvt 了
<jiero> ofan: 哦。
<adam8157> Kandu: roylez: urxvt 中文有点宽那个修正了没有
<roylez> adam8157: 显然不会
<adam8157> 那就接着xterm xterm挺好的
<Kandu> adam8157: 沒，我只用一個字體，然後設定下 letterSpace 負值
<Kandu> adam8157: 是說中英用同一字體
<Kandu> adam8157: 擴展的大字體當然是加的
 * adam8157 晚上回去用debian的reportbug提交吧...nnnnd, 主页上连个邮箱地址都没有
 * adam8157 找到了...
 * CyrusYzGTt 圍觀 adam8157君
 * ScarletWolf 围观？算我一个
<zoombut> - -
<jiero> ofan:  什么漂亮。推荐。
<zoombut> conky 启动后 就消失了。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ??
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 试验了。不过这些个必须 要 Slight Hinting
<ofan> jiero: 啥
<jiero> ofan:  字体
<ofan> jiero: 点阵的？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 木有安裝 fontconfig麼
<jiero> ofan: 我没有点阵的。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 没用过
<ofan> jiero: 我以前linux上都用点阵
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好ball..那就不討論此類話題，結束，，
<jiero> ofan: linux上点阵多么难看。
<ofan> jiero: 那也比发虚的强
<jiero> ofan: 我喜欢你们说的发虚的效果
<jiero> ofan: 算了
<ofan> jiero: 对眼睛不好
<Jakalala> ofan: Ip代理能提供不
<jiero> ofan:  为啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 其實，吾更喜歡 ssh代理 +autoproxy+ff
<ofan> Jakalala: ip代理是啥？
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: ssh也提供
<ofan> jiero: 看不清啊
<jiero> ofan:  ？
<ofan> 先保证清晰
<jiero> ofan:  发虚也能看清，
<jiero> 。。。
<Jakalala> ofan: http代理
<ofan> jiero: 我是看不清，看几眼就累了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 支持密鑰的 4096加密不？？
<jiero> ofan: 那就不说了。。。
<ofan> Jakalala: 也可以，提供http反向代理，不过我得配置一下先
<ss_> 大家好
<ofan> Jakalala: 不太推荐这种方式，不太安全
<ss_> 问下chrome下有啥irc的插件呢
<[ub]> ss_, 好  ㍣ 
<CyrusYzGTt> chatzilla
<ss_> 那是ff下的吧
<ofan> Jakalala: 代理的话，不如用ssh
<jiero> Linux下 还有人用chrome 吗
<ofan> 有
<jiero> 。。。
<ss_> 有吧 很多人用吧
<jiero> 最垃圾的浏览器。。。
<Jakalala> ofan: 偶手机能用Http代理.所以问下
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你的email是 emacsray吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 有，，用來 上 webqq
 * GNUdog|work 头疼…
 * GNUdog|work 恶心
<jiero> GNUdog|work: 去医院吧
<ofan> Jakalala: 哦，那我配置下nginx
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog|work: 再请2天假
 * CyrusYzGTt 對 GNUdog|work 望聞問切之後，說：汝命不久矣
<GNUdog|work> ScarletWolf, 不知道是不是今天空腹喝了奶的问题
<GNUdog|work> jiero, 完全不知道为啥，上车的时候开始觉得难受的
<Jakalala> ofan: 能试用吗
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog|work: 确实有人的体质不适合喝奶
<ss_> 我也经常空腹喝牛奶
<GNUdog|work> CyrusYzGTt, 去…死…
<ss_> 都没啥事
 * CyrusYzGTt 對 GNUdog|work 望聞問切之後，說：汝命不久矣,不過 150年
<jiero> GNUdog|work: 可能缺能量了
<ofan> Jakalala: 能的
<GNUdog|work> CyrusYzGTt, 赞
<GNUdog|work> ScarletWolf, 所以我在尽量用可乐弥补回来
<jiero> ss_: 自我感觉良好啊。。。
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog|work: 叫什么 乳糖不耐症 来着，忘了。
<GNUdog|work> ScarletWolf, 我木有那个病…
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog|work§ 我想起 ，某人 的 上茶，上好茶。。。
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<ss_> jiero, 呵呵
<jiero> tenzu:  yo
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog|work: 不是病，貌似跟遗传有关。
<Jakalala> ofan: Http代理设置好后.让偶试用一下
<GNUdog|work> ScarletWolf, 一样木有
<jiero> tenzu: 我今天中午吃了大量桑椹作为午餐，嘴唇红了——就像10多岁时一样。。。
<ScarletWolf> GNUdog|work: 你研究过自己的DNA？
<jiero> tenzu: 曾经别人一直认为我涂口红，好多年。
<GNUdog|work> ScarletWolf, 以前没问题啊，而且超喜欢吃大白兔
<tenzu> jiero: 我吃的都是紫的
<GNUdog|work> 和奶油
<jiero> tenzu: 恩。确实是紫色的。
<jiero> tenzu: 吃了大约400g。
<jiero> GNUdog|work: 你这样身体终于出故障了
<jiero> GNUdog|work: 从此你要改掉这个习惯
<GNUdog|work> jiero, 超喜欢也不是天天都在吃啊
<ofan> Jakalala: 貌似http代理只能代理固定的站
<Jakalala> ofan: 什么是固定的站
<ofan> Jakalala: 就是只能访问twitter，如果要代理别的就要重新配置
<tenzu> jiero: 吃多了不会上火么?
<ofan> tenzu: 你那同学不买VPN了？
<jiero> tenzu: 似乎没有。另外老外都不知道什么是上火。。。
<Jakalala> ofan: 行.让偶上Twitter试下
<tenzu> ofan: 还没联系你?
<ofan> tenzu: 没有
<tenzu> ofan: 奇怪了,不过这家伙现在应该在上班,最快晚上才能上线
<jiero> 谁用过 recordmydesktop? 太慢了。有办法快点吗。。。
<Oooops> jiero: 不慢吧。
<ofan> tenzu: 好的
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似 gnome3有個 錄製 屏幕的 
<Oooops> 把手机卖了，买一台好机器吧。 jiero
<jiero> Oooops: 已经2个小时了，还没搞完 20分钟视频
<jiero> Oooops: 哦。手机卖不了几个钱。
<Oooops> 那是你设置了啥bt格式，转换慢了。
<Oooops> 也不至于2小时。。
<tenzu> ofan: 我帮他下了个软件放在dropbox上,他下载不了.我说要不买个vpn吧,然后就想到了你,嗯嗯
<jiero> Oooops: http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/products/quickship/au/en/optiplex?c=au&l=en&s=dfo 
<Jakalala> ofan: 手机上Twitter用的是m.twitter.com?
<Oooops> 直接ffmpeg录制吧
<ofan> tenzu: 牛啊.. 以后就找你推销了
<jiero> 想买这上面列的
<Oooops> 奇怪域名的，不看
<jiero> Oooops:  是 Dell 官方 处理网站
<Oooops> 不喜欢本本了。以后再不买本本了。
<tenzu> ofan: 好吧,遇到有需要的我就留你的邮箱
<jiero> Oooops: 我已经录制了，就是再处理，处理2小时终于近半了。
<Oooops> jiero: 就是说了，你设置了bt的转换格式
<AsuraLe> 你们玩过 sumwars没有？
<jiero> Oooops: 我只是用了 25frame/s 而已。质量60%
<Jakalala> AsuraLe: No
<Oooops> 那是录制的设置，不是转换的设置
<jiero> Oooops: 我不知道啊。转换有设置吗？
<Oooops> 这软件，其实本本上没安装。 jiero :D
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 没指望你，你主要是想看 CyrusYzGTt 猪 和tenzu 他们玩过没有
<AsuraLe> Jakalala: 因为我运行不起来那万一
<Oooops> jiero: 当然有
<jiero> AsuraLe: 没有。
<jiero> Oooops: 我没看到。
<Oooops> 记得是界面的下面一栏。
<jiero> Oooops: 哦。只有150 px高的界面啊。。。没那么多东西吧
<AsuraLe> jiero: 我运行游戏的启动脚本出 Segmentation fault  你们知道是啥原因么？
<Oooops> 有2栏选型吧
<jiero> AsuraLe:  致命错误。你回吧。
<Oooops> 别害我又安装。 jiero
<jiero> Oooops: 不要。
<jiero> Oooops: 只是我现在好像无法启动另一个。不过没关系了。这个之后再问你。
<Oooops> 下次记得截图。我就容易回忆起来。
<jiero> Oooops: 我第一次录视频。做错了好多，且。。。程序挂了。。。
<Oooops> 。。
<jiero> Oooops: 我杀掉了它，又快速重来一边。
<Oooops> 难道录制opengl的？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 猪 ，./sumwars: error while loading shared libraries: libOgreMain.so.1.7.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory 知道那个文件是啥东西么？
<Oooops> 。。 AsuraLe 你也痛恨 CyrusYzGTt 了。
<jiero> Oooops: 录制inkscape和scribus，都用 cairo处理，可能是使用opengl的吧。不过是scribus内部错误。
<AsuraLe> Oooops: 我不痛恨他啊，我一直这样喊他而已
<Oooops> 。。
<AsuraLe> Oooops: 这是我给他的昵称，哈哈哈
<Oooops> scribus-ng吧。
<jiero> AsuraLe:  你笨笨啊。搜一下就知道了
<jiero> Oooops: 是啊。
<AsuraLe> jiero: 要能那么容易搜出来我找就搜出来了
<jiero> Oooops: 我报了差不多10个scribus bug了——正式提交的。
<jiero> AsuraLe: 一看就是 Ogre啊。。。
<jiero> AsuraLe: lol
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 狗， 你的lib放錯位置，或者 沒有給出lib的環境
<Oooops> AsuraLe: 。。那你可以在输入法里面自定义好缩写。
<Oooops> lol
<Oooops> AsuraLe: 你这就是缺少库。
<Oooops> 依赖缺了
<jiero> 谁养的这对猪狗。。。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: @@那个Ogre是虾米东西？为啥debian里木有这个东西？
<Oooops> jiero: 你，，，蛋疼。应该支持ng版本嘛。
<Oooops> 老版本，没人理会了吧。
<jiero> Oooops:  NG啊。是随意命名的哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..不清楚，，
<Oooops> AsuraLe: 说不定是私有库。你么下载全。
<ofan> Jakalala: 搞好了
<AsuraLe> Oooops: 我知道这是缺少库，但是我弄不清楚这破玩意是什么鬼库里的，我下了个ogre的source，但是发现木有安装的方法～
<jiero> Oooops: 是 1.3.3 之后版本的debian代号。而我用的是 1.4.0rc5了
<Oooops> AsuraLe: 这些游戏，安装，需要仔细看作者的说明的。
<jiero> Oooops:  RC5都这么不稳定。
<Oooops> p   scribus-ng                      - Open Source Desktop Page Layout - developm
<Oooops> 别搞老的了嘛
<jiero> AsuraLe:  n年前 我写的 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/%E8%BD%AF%E4%BB%B6%E5%AE%89%E8%A3%85%E6%8C%87%E5%8D%97
<AsuraLe> Oooops: 按照那个官方提示是如下说的：Note that Summoning Wars 0.5.4 requires Ogre version>=1.7.0 and CEGUI Version>=0.7.0 . If you have trouble getting these libs, try using the precompiled build. 
<jiero> Oooops: 说了啊。我在 #scribus混了2年了
<Oooops> ，，，没人提示你用ng?
<jiero> Oooops: NG只不过是代号啊。没意义的
<Oooops> 至少3年前，就有人说不管老版本了。
<jiero> Oooops:  因为1.4还是没发布。不和现行稳定版冲突，就暂叫ng了
<Oooops> ng的不是代号。底层都不同了。
<Oooops> 我可记得不是这么简单
<Oooops> 你再去问问作者，维护者
<jiero> Oooops: 1.3.3.x是一个系列， 1.4一个系列，1.5一个系列。
<jiero> Oooops: 我以前都复制 后两个仓库编译debug版本的哦。
<jiero> 1.4 系列在debian 打包叫做ng
<Oooops> 我记得当时换ng的时候，就是说不同的开发思维，差不多重写底层
 * gfrog says morning
<jiero> Oooops: 结果后来很多都推去1.5了。
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ ee你想op。。你不是op麼
<Oooops> 很久没碰过这了。 jiero
<Oooops> CyrusYzGTt: 你又蛋疼啥
<jiero> Oooops:  恩。上个月有人放了个中文补丁。
<gfrog> 11.10计划是哪天发布来着？ 最近更新包狂多啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ 還是 iGoogle比較好
<Oooops> 。上月才。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 改成滚动更新了
<Oooops> gfrog: 新版本出来，你要等2个月再去。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这是啥情况？ 啥叫滚动更新？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 额 滚动更新你地不懂？？
<Oooops> 头一个月，bug提交。第2个月，逐渐平息。 gfrog
<gfrog> Oooops: 我2个月前就在用oneiric了
<Oooops> 当小白上瘾？
<gfrog> Oooops: 你不用，bug怎么发现，lol
<Oooops> 你发现了几个？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 囧，完全不理解。。。 发行模式改了？
<Oooops> 被采用的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你现在才知道 额
<Oooops> jyfl987: 滚啥。那胡说的
<adam8157> .
<gfrog> Oooops: 哦，确实没几个，不过报了几个关于ibus的，不知道啥状态了。。
<jiero> 根本没改。
<jiero> 。。。
 * gfrog 原来 jyfl987 忽悠我。。。
<jiero> gfrog: 报ibus的就是水漂儿。
<jyfl987> gfrog: debian说要考虑滚动更新 ubuntu会跟进
<gfrog> jiero: 那好吧，我去找我们自己的i18n组。。。
<Oooops> jiero: 9494 水了
<tenzu> gnome3.2的通知又跑下面去了,我恨
<jiero> gfrog: 我报ibus的java错误2年了还是错的
<Oooops> tenzu: 自己改嘛。
<Oooops> 带py的速成品，可怜的ibus
<jiero> Oooops: 你说通知用一根光线穿越屏幕好不好。
<Oooops> jiero: 动态？
<jiero> Oooops: 算是。
<Oooops> 我用自己的脚本
<tenzu> Oooops: 上次升级后通知在右上角,并且鼠标放上去的时候模糊+半透明,效果很好.昨晚升级后又回到之前的样子了
<ofan> Jakalala: 我要关了
<Oooops> 也动态的。只是没劲搞复杂的
<Oooops> tenzu: 以前不就是这样/
<Oooops> notify的作者，太懒了。
<jiero> Oooops: 在哪个角落其实和使用习惯有关。。。
<Oooops> 好多参数没搞。只是一个概念
<Oooops> jiero: 我全屏的提示
<tenzu> Oooops: gnome3刚出来的时候一直是在下面的
<Oooops> tenzu: 那是g3折腾。
<jiero> Oooops: 那么你就不是提示了，而是。。。接收。
<Oooops> jiero: 鼠标右键一下而已。
<jiero> tenzu: 改成从当前窗口的标题栏探出？
<Oooops> 改成撕裂屏幕的效果，不错的。 jiero
<jiero> Oooops: 。。。
<Oooops> 从中间钻出来一个脑袋
<jiero> Oooops: 我是想尽可能的少干扰。没想过要那样
<Oooops> 说2句洋文。
<jiero> Oooops: 今天看到Minecraft好玩哦。
<Oooops> 我要cod8
<jiero> Oooops: 我以前一直觉得无聊，不过能在我这么烂的显卡上跑啊。
<jiero> Oooops: 说的是复制品 Minetest
<ofan> jiero: 你才发现
<ofan> minetest bug太多
<Oooops> 界面不好看的，不玩
<ofan> 跟我一样
<jiero> ofan:  浪费时间才能好玩的就有些过分了
<ofan> 不过 界面不好看的不一定很烂
<tenzu> jiero: 我喜欢这次升级前的样子,右上角弹出
<Oooops> 视频都没。都youtube的
<jiero> tenzu: 不知道。
<ofan> 有个terraria 也是动态生成地图
<ofan> 自己建造世界
<Oooops> tenzu: 纠结这干嘛。
<jiero> Oooops: 就是白天造东西，造房子，晚上打怪物
<jiero> tenzu: 学编程吧。
<Oooops> jiero: 给一个视频先
<Oooops> tenzu: 用我的脚本代替notify就是。
<jiero> Oooops: 我只是听那家伙说的哦。
<Oooops> 。
<jiero> Oooops: 看了一点点。不过是很老的视频了
<jiero> Oooops: 等搞完了。我试试录自己玩的视频。
<Oooops> 好吧
<jiero> Oooops: 我这显卡也就玩这个了。
<jiero> Oooops: 我没玩过 COD系列。
<jiero> Oooops:  那这个充数 。http://www.truecombatelite.com/
<jiero> Oooops: 记得看这个视频总有人评论 COD 类似。
<jiero> roylez:  http://www1.ap.dell.com/content/topics/segtopic.aspx/products/quickship/au/en/optiplex?c=au&l=en&s=dfo 这些dell outlet 可以信任吗？
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: Pre-configured New Systems - OptiPlex | Dell Australia
<Iansun> blist
<Iansun> 晕，发错地方
<ss_> 吃饭去
<ofan> 有没有用git来管理服务器 /etc目录的 
<ofan> 都吃饭去了？
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 很好奇你的tor怎么链接上的？ 我弄到网桥也还是链接超时！
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ google tor bridges
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 已经有网桥了
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 太少了，起碼要 50多個
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 啊？ 怎么弄到这么多？ 我只有三个
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 你將別人公開的，然後自己搜索的，都加上
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, ok, 我试试……其实我想当伸手党
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 看youtube而已，又不是發送 匿名信息
<kenifanying> CyrusYzGTt, 看youtube可以直接ipv6, 只是一直不爽从来没链接上tor而已……
<CyrusYzGTt> kenifanying§ 哦，也是，以前tor很多人看youtube,自從五毛說tor很卡很慢，就沒有什麼人用，都是國外的
<lolicon> 下周去魔都，偶也
<adam8157> lolicon: 萝莉控...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<lolicon> 魔都的萝莉是什么味道捏
<adam8157> roylez: ^
<jarodlau> ofan: 用 git 控制 /etc? 
<roylez> lolicon: 你好重口
<ofan> jarodlau: 对
<ofan> jarodlau: 发现必须要搞个bare的repo才能同步
<jarodlau> 在自己的工作目录建立一个/etc目录,然后把你要控制的配置做个软链接
<jarodlau> 主要是权限问题,/etc里的配置只有root可以写,
<ofan> jarodlau: 这个无所谓，主要我从本地repo push到服务器的non-bare repo的时候就出错
<jarodlau> ofan: 都说了,在你的工作目录建立一个/etc目录,把你要版本控制的配置文件做个软链接过来,然后你上传就ok了
<ofan> jarodlau: 把 .git目录软连接到别处？
<ofan> jarodlau: 只软连接解决不了问题
<lichao> hello
<lichao> help me
<[ub]> lichao, 好  ㍥ 
<lichao> w你好
<hamo> 》 Time.now
<hamo> > Time.now
<[ub]> hamo, 2011-10-08 13:47:54 +0800
<lichao> 我的ubuntu10.04安装了无法更新
<lichao> help me
<lichao> 这里有中国人吗
<lichao> china
<xxc> 有~
<xxc> 你是哪里人
<lichao> 可以帮我吗
<lichao>  我的ubuntu10.04安装了无法更新
<lichao> 打开网页很卡
<lichao> 我是福建人
<lichao> what？？
<lichao> oh  ！！no
<lichao> fuck
<adam8157> roylez: http://larrythefreesoftwareguy.wordpress.com/2011/10/07/time-to-fork-the-fsf/
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: Time to fork the FSF « Larry the Free Software Guy
<jiero> Oooops:  Maybe the problem is: the screencast used high resolution 1440*900, so it was very slow to encode... It is completed. And this is a terrible video as a tutorial or guide...
<jiero> Oooops:  now this PC run out of swap, even if I start ibus, it freeze. it is better type in English lol
<jiero> roylez:  My English is OK, I just found out. For I did realtime video recording and comment...
<Oooops> jiero: 可你不认识中文，这事情，我说过了。 lol
<roylez> adam8157: 看到了
<roylez> jiero: 虾米？
<adam8157> roylez: RMS 变得越来越暴躁 转制 充满仇恨
<jiero> Oooops:  what...
<Jakalala> Time
<jiero> roylez: I like you.
<roylez> jiero: ...
<tenzu> 罗姐对主席表白了
<roylez> adam8157: 他写的 ls 还是值得一用的，言论嘛，无视。不是还有人杀妻的吗
<roylez> tenzu: 死疼祖
<adam8157> roylez: 从GPLv3开始也变得过于激进了... (你这缩写真厉害
 * ineed 问个问题，手机包膜，好不好？
<Oooops> ineed: 。。和包皮一样好。
<Oooops> roylez: 你又欺负疼猪
<roylez> Oooops: .......
<tenzu> roylez: 主席你不对罗姐表示点儿?
<roylez> Oooops: 大头蚯蚓你来啦？
 * tenzu 觉得大头蚯蚓很有趣
<ineed> Oooops: 我觉得包皮挺好的
<huntxu> tenzu: 求真相
<huntxu> <tenzu> 罗姐对主席表白了
<tenzu> huntxu: 胡须~~~
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子都来了？
<tenzu> huntxu: 14:11 < jiero> roylez: I like you.
<roylez> huntxu: 是不是要变天了？你来干啥
<huntxu> tenzu: 炒作
<huntxu> roylez: 变啥天？今天周末啊
<roylez> huntxu: 你应该在酒店忙着推女服务员的啊
<tenzu> 女服务员?
<Oooops> roylez: 又蚯蚓，那我钻死你。
<huntxu> roylez: 哪，前两天上班，我们又不可能休一个礼拜的
<adam8157> huntxu: 胡须哥
<huntxu> adam8157: 老板好
<adam8157> huntxu: hoho
<tenzu> 今天周六,休息,不上班
<jyfl987> huntxu: 额 原来你是匈奴人
<ineed> CyrusYzGTt: 你手机包膜没？
<roylez> ineed: 你问的问题真奇葩呢
 * tenzu 觉得放假结束了,各位大仙都回到了irc
<ineed> roylez: 你包了吗？
<ScarletWolf> tenzu: 因为都上班了嘛
<roylez> ineed: 没钱
<tenzu> ScarletWolf: 平时不出现的也出现了
 * ineed 新入一手机，不知该不该包膜，揪结
<ineed> tusooa: .
<tenzu> ineed: 避孕套包上就行
 * ofan 低价出售米国高速VPN
 * ineed 大家给个建议呗
<adam8157> ineed: 啥手机
 * ineed tenzu: 你有包皮吗？
<tenzu> ineed: 你觉得呢?
<ineed> adam8157: 直板非触屏
<adam8157> ineed: 啥手机
<tenzu> roylez: 主席,爱疯4降价了哟
<ineed> adam8157: 三星移动td机
<roylez> tenzu: 不关我事。电池能顶2周再告诉我
<tenzu> roylez: 我现在就能顶两周,因为彻底没电话...
<roylez> tenzu: 你也不玩游戏的吧
<Oooops> 这么孤寂的疼猪
<tenzu> roylez: 啥都不干,最近看屏幕太多
<Oooops> 你和乐乐可以作伴了。
<ineed> adam8157: 真想看op大战
<tenzu> Oooops: 蚯蚓神
<tenzu> Oooops: 你会把自己切成两半打乒乓球么?
<tenzu> adam8157: 原来是你在使坏
<adam8157> tenzu: lol
<roylez> Oooops: Ooo  ops
<adam8157> tenzu: 想踢足球么
<tenzu> roylez: adam8157 顺长切
<Oooops> Oooops
<Oooops> Oooops
<ineed> Oooops: whose 马甲？
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐上了？
<ineed> Drocula: 上了CyrusYzGTt大姐
<Oooops> TC:E is actually rather easy to install. First you must acquire Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, and its most recent patch or update both of which are totally free from Splash Damage.
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > sin30 + exp 21
<Oooops> roylez
<Oooops> 都切碎算了。
 * roylez 看蚯蚓吐出彩色的泥巴
<tenzu> 蚯蚓是吃了吐的
<Oooops> roylez: 弹涂鱼。才吐泥巴。
<Drocula> 变态大姐 上来就让我算数
<Oooops> 再说蚯蚓，就叫你弹涂鱼。
<roylez> /kick *
<ScarletWolf> Drocula: 机器人·伪
<Oooops> 弹涂鱼
<Oooops> 这主意好
<roylez> 蚯蚓吐出了大块的彩色泥巴。一块紫色的，一块淡蓝色的
<ineed> 要变身？
<Drocula> >Time.now
<Oooops> roylez 弹涂鱼
<Drocula> > Time.now
<[ub]> Drocula, 2011-10-08 14:45:12 +0800
<Drocula> 昵称颜色是怎么回事
<Oooops> 说这个？roylez 弹涂鱼
<oooo4dzd> test
<Oooops> 居然随机数一样
<[ub]> oooo4dzd, ....  ㍦ 
<Oooops> roylez: 你中奖了。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Oooops
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Oooops
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Oooops
 * tenzu 围观主席扁神
<Oooops> ～～～～～～～～
<Oooops> 钻死疼猪
 * Kandu orz -8 Oooops 
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) Oooops
<[ub]> roylez: .. ..
<tenzu> Oooops: 你真的变蚯蚓了啊...
 * ScarletWolf 主席 VS 神
<Oooops> 打倒弹涂鱼
<Oooops> 反正不换nick
<roylez> 大头蚯蚓，帅！~~~~
<Drocula> 咋打颜色
<CyrusYzGTt> 不明真相羣衆表示圍觀
<Oooops> 无聊的弹涂鱼
 * ineed 等着变身，看op大战
<oooo4dzd> 谁是主席，谁是神？
<CyrusYzGTt> 今天中午 睡了一會 現在感覺精神多了。。
<Drocula> 怎么弄的颜色老大
<Oooops> Mudskipper
<Oooops> 脚本。 Drocula
<Drocula> linux shell那个？
<Oooops> ？ub论坛有。
<Drocula> 关键看着恶心啊
<roylez> Drocula: 蚯蚓就这样恶心，要接受现实
<Drocula> 现实残酷
<Oooops> 这是技术活
<tenzu> Oooops: 反白的不好看
<Oooops> 不好看，自己改
<Oooops> m҉u҉d҉s҉k҉i҉p҉p҉e҉r҉
<tenzu> 菊花更难看
<CyrusYzGTt> 驚現菊花體
<Oooops>  ⡷⢾ ⡇⢸ ⡏⢱ ⢎⡑ ⣇⠜ ⡇ ⣏⡱ ⣏⡱ ⣏⡉ ⣏⡱
<Oooops>  ⠇⠸ ⠣⠜ ⠧⠜ ⠢⠜ ⠇⠱ ⠇ ⠇  ⠇  ⠧⠤ ⠇⠱
<adam8157> roylez: 你用啥发机器邮件的
<ofan> 艹
<roylez> adam8157: 139.com
<Oooops> http://imagebin.org/177989
<ofan> 乱发毛
<ofan> nnd Terminal又bug了
<adam8157> roylez: 那种本机当服务器 匿名发的呢
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<adam8157> roylez: 软件?
<roylez> adam8157: 有mutt就走mutt，没mutt走sendmail
<adam8157> roylez: sendmail 肿么匿名发信啊...总是不成功
<roylez>     sendmail = <<EOS
<roylez> ssh root@9.11.110.142 sendmail -t <<EOF
<roylez> #{headmsg}
<roylez> #{msg}
<roylez> EOF
<roylez> EOS
<roylez> adam8157: 看明白没？
<roylez> adam8157: 自己裸写
<adam8157> roylez: 就是自己裸写from的东西...
<roylez> adam8157: 对
<MaskRay> 没有 sendmail 就走“ xdg-settings set default-url-scheme-handler mailto xxx
<euroford> g
<Houge_Langley> test
<[ub]> Houge_Langley, ....  ㍧ 
<gebjgd> Houge_Langley, trim你不知道什么东西？
<Houge_Langley> gebjgd: trim不知道是什么
<gebjgd> Houge_Langley, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM
<gebjgd> Houge_Langley, 提高ssd写效率的机制
<Houge_Langley> gebjgd: 原来如此，没有关注过这个东东。
<jiero> Oooops: 刚才竟然把 swap用光死掉了。。。
<jiero> Oooops:  lol 无法得到更多内存，剩余不到 13MB，怎么清空也不明白。
<jiero> roylez: 主席也玩 Minecraft 类游戏吧。感觉会有类似 rogue 的分支发展下去。
<jiero> roylez:  随机生成的可以改造的世界。
<roylez> jiero: 不玩，没时间
 * adam8157 快被公司的CVS烦死了
<jiero> roylez: 恩。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 你真肿，EOS
<roylez> adam8157: ....... cvs ？
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯...
<jiero> roylez: 话说我今天是3周以来第一次玩游戏。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 难道不是git？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我都用 <<MEACULPATHELIGHTOFTHEUNIVERSE
<ofan> jiero: 你不是对minecraft米兴趣么
<adam8157> roylez: 掺杂着, 一些老的东西在用cvs
<ofan> 还要钱的
<jiero> ofan: 扩展性。
<jiero> ofan: 不是minecraft哦。
<jiero> ofan: 哈哈
<ofan> jiero: 你玩的minetest?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: git不是能收了cvs么
<jiero> ofan:  改。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 为啥不用 << MEACULPANOPECHUCKTESTA
<jiero> ofan:  我看到了很多奇怪的游戏。
<adam8157> roylez: kernel代码都是用git管理, 然后服务器端export给cvs源....
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: cvs没啥不好
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 慢
<jiero> ofan:  我想要 rogue 那样的，地下城的 有minecraft 能力的游戏。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 麻烦
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 老外有的是时间
<ofan> jiero: 试试 terraria
<ofan> jiero: 可以联网玩，跟minecraft有点像
<felix_lee> 话说有个朋友正在用kinect做类似minecraft的游戏
<jiero> ofan: 我要3D的。
<jiero> ofan:  http://lipsofsuna.org/
<jiero> ofan:  实际上2D的，1994年就有类似的了。。。
<jiero> ofan:  我早就知道了 Clonk Rage
<jiero> ofan: 我还玩 OpenCLonk。
<jiero> ofan: 我讨厌搞那些很有名的东西。我喜欢竞争。
<MeaCulpa> .
<gfrog> adam8157: 有没有mutt适用的邮件提醒小工具？ 有的话我就不重复造一次轮子了。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  我也喜欢你哦。老好人。
<adam8157> gfrog: 有
<gfrog> adam8157: 球
<adam8157> gfrog: 等
<gfrog> adam8157: 赞
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2010/05/mutt-filter-notify/
<gfrog> adam8157: è°¢
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: èµ°
<adam8157> gfrog: 附: https://github.com/adam8157
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 10min
<adam8157> gfrog: 相关配置和脚本
<MaskRay> gfrog: cron(getmail)+inotifywatch(maildir) ?
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，你是直接搞mutt了，我还是造遍轮子，从procmail那里抓算了，因为俺不用mutt的imap
<gfrog> MaskRay: 没maildir，是mbox，所以我比较杯具
<adam8157> gfrog: 一样的, 反正status bar要变
<gfrog> adam8157: 可以一起抓很多邮箱的嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: 抓Inc
<adam8157> gfrog: 抓Inc关键字啊
<gfrog> adam8157: inc？ status bar的？
<MaskRay> gfrog: 好主意，procmail+notify-send
<adam8157> gfrog: yep
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，看看你的脚本再说。。
<gfrog> MaskRay: emmm，似乎有现成的例子，不过可能得拿来改改
<adam8157> gfrog: 要不你就靠常规方法一个timeout一检查. 我这个是来了邮件, status bar变了, 才会触发通知. 是个钩子, 而不是主动地
<gfrog> MaskRay: http://blargasm.com/post/7980037487/evolution-new-mail-notifier
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: professional blarg — New mail notifier for Evolution
<gfrog> adam8157: 关键我的邮箱分成了很多目录，每个目录都要监视啊。。
<adam8157> gfrog: gmail?
<gfrog> adam8157: 公司的
<MaskRay> gfrog: 监视这些目录的 parent?
<gfrog> adam8157: list太多
<gfrog> MaskRay: 汗，每次check mail都会有新邮件的，我会被炸死，十一7天攒了9万多封邮件，我都不知道从哪来的
<adam8157> gfrog: 用mailboxes关注每个文件夹, 会提醒Inc
 * gfrog 小k改名ub了？
<gfrog> adam8157: emmm，先试试去
<MaskRay> gfrog: 你每时每刻都有邮件……那为什么还notify....
<gfrog> MaskRay: 只提醒我必须及时看的，其他的可以找时间慢慢读
<adam8157> gfrog: 我公司邮箱的配置发给你了 作参考
<gfrog> adam8157: 赞
<adam8157> gfrog: 用krb登录的哦
 * gfrog 似乎我该去掉一些不常看的list，想看的时候去翻存档。。
<GNUdog|work> krb 真是个神物
<hamo> GNUdog|work: 嘛东东？
<GNUdog|work> hamo, Kerberos
<gfrog> adam8157: krb？ 不是一直用krb登录的？ 难道你系统都是直接krb登录了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我只看12个list
<GNUdog|work> gfrog, 你可以用 password 登录
<adam8157> gfrog: mutt用krb的
<GNUdog|work> 咱们的 mail server 也同时支持 gssapi/krb 的认证
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似我比你还少，可惜kernel跟virt俩list每天就被轰炸致死了
<adam8157> gfrog: 这俩不订阅 哈哈
<hamo> gfrog: 我只敢订一个...
<gfrog> GNUdog|work: emmm，似乎我也该潮一把，都改成krb。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也该取消了去。。。 很少有时间看
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 烦死CVS了, 现在特懒得做sanityonly
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 走了，肥肥
<GNUdog|work> rhkernel+network+LKML 的笑而不语
<gfrog> hamo: mail list很可怕啊
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<MaskRay> gfrog: 嗯，我试试 formail 截取 发件人、标题 notify-send
<gfrog> adam8157: 本子用krb登录系统，如果拿回家了咋办？ 本地有缓存嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: ? 再登录啊
<MaskRay> adam8157: krb是什么
<adam8157> MaskRay: kerberos
<gfrog> adam8157: 再登录？ 在家连不上server呀
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不是说开机, 就是mutt而已...
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: imap和smtp用krb认证
<gfrog> adam8157: 恩，我也去改改，哈哈
<MaskRay> adam8157: 求配置？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 我们内网的邮件服务器...
<adam8157> MaskRay: set imap_authenticators="gssapi:digest-md5:cram-md5"
<GNUdog|work> 无聊中…
<GNUdog|work> 什么时候机器的系统可以闪电装好，就完美了
<hamo> GNUdog|work: Ghost?
<GNUdog|work> hamo, RHEL
<WiiW> puppy 是闪装的
<gebjgd> squashfs
<Oooops> pm-suspend-hybrid
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 蛋疼了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ?? 你蛋疼？？
<adam8157> Oooops: 分词啦?
 * adam8157 目击 zokr7et and CyrusYzGTt 
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: autotools 工具包不会用
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 吾也不會
<zokr7et> adam8157: :-S
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 用MingW32交叉编译Win程序没地方运行
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..安裝wine
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 唉
 * jiero 第一次无准备录视频，竟然讲了40分钟。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. 你還真是蛋疼
<jiero> Oooops: 我录的视频我竟然讲了40分种啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 除非你要在 linux或者win下運行exe否者，，
<jiero> Oooops: 因为没有准备说什么，就延长了这么多。
<Oooops> jiero: 什么视频内容的？
<jiero> Oooops: 就是照葫芦画瓢
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 就是需要编译成exe的阿
<jiero> Oooops: 用个 Indesign 对比 Scribus，然后胡乱的杂烩
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你編譯什麼？？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 一个小程序，给我妈用的，自己写的
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 。。那就給你媽當測試，，。。
<Oooops> jiero: 哦。专业性强，别人不看的。 lol
<jiero> Oooops: 下次瞎评论游戏么~ 或者评论Linux中文社区？
<jiero> Oooops: 哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你不會鼓動你母親用linux的麼，用linux可以防止老年症
<Oooops> 评论游戏，还好点。
<jiero> Oooops: 不过。怎么录像。我不会。恩。失败。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 那我得现要求速达或者用友出linux版
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 應該有的，，不過貌似是英文版
<jiero> Oooops: 用 pitivi吧。东西不少了。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我爸因为用autocad2006 ，我给他装的xp和win7双系统，结果win7 从来没开过
<jiero> Oooops: 似乎构架不错，插件数目也要跟上openshot的感觉
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 纠结阿
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ dia qcad
<jiero> zokr7et: 没办法啊。当年有人问 Richard Stallman 如果他能选一个商业产品开源，会是哪个，他就选了AutoCAD。
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: gtk可以静态编译进exe么？我实在弄不懂win32api，用gtk算了，
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..吾也不懂
<zokr7et> jiero: 我家老头子i7-720，DDR3-4G，nViDia GT240-1G, 跑xp 内存总是显示不出来4G.我心都碎了
<jiero> zokr7et: 你要记住编程不懂的人的列表。
<MaskRay> gfrog: http://www.miek.nl/s/803d2aaaa1/
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: Miek - Thoughts on (technical) stuff - miek.nl
<jiero> zokr7et:  用 Xp 64位啊。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ xp是有64bit的
<zokr7et> jiero: win7 都因为cad兼容问题不用，我还指望给他弄个x64去兼容x86程序？
<ofan> zokr7et: 不可以
<jiero> zokr7et:  那就别纠结。就差那么点内存。硬件是为了满足需要的。
<samul> i7牛机
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 你用盜版 win7旗艦可以 無縫支持 在64bit下安裝32bit的，，就像fedora x86_64
<zokr7et> jiero: 去年我用他的本子玩波斯王子4，他听着风扇转动心疼，尼玛4G内存1G显存阿，平时就跑跑CAD2006,
<DawnFantasy> xp 64 不也可以么？
<jiero> zokr7et:  ？为啥就是为了玩游戏的？
<jiero> zokr7et: 你很奇怪啊
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视你！，這樣也心疼，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 不是我心疼，是我老头子
<ofan> 8g内存的飘过
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 哦，你跟他說 說讓你用 32bit 的XP 就會影響的
<gfrog> MaskRay: 哈哈，竟然有bash版本
<CyrusYzGTt> 16G內存 潛過 ASUS loptop
<zokr7et> jiero: 钱是用来花的，资源是拿来用的，4G内存从来没用到40% 我很纠结
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 外星人？
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 法拉利？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 这么有钱?
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 我現在爲了玩 QQ網頁遊戲開啓了 GPU加速 在 chrome上佔用了 6G內存。。蛋疼
<DawnFantasy> 8G，从来没超过2G的用量，555555555
<zokr7et> ofan: 外星人最低配置1W+吧？ 最高3W 出头
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 自己升級的 影音本
<ofan> zokr7et: 很贵
<ofan> zokr7et: 不划算，除了显卡牛逼点
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，被騙的，我現在連出街的錢都沒有
<zokr7et> ofan: 没钱 买不起
<ofan> 不过也就贵在显卡了
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ 你試試用 google-earth
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 2G内存，集成显卡飘过
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ i7-2630QM GT550M 8Gram飄過
<zokr7et> 嗯？ DF？ 晨想？
<ofan> 有人做freelancer么？
<zokr7et> DawnFantasy: 四年没看到你了 
<DawnFantasy> 已经很久不用台式了。555
<DawnFantasy> zokr7et, 没那么久啦。就1-2年
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ 吾也是，木有再用過臺式了
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 550m什么水平
<zokr7et> DawnFantasy: 我四年没上irc
<ofan> 能跑gta iv么？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 顯存 2G 96個流處理 
<DawnFantasy> CyrusYzGTt, 主要是老走动，没机会碰台式了。。不像以前。。
<zokr7et> DawnFantasy: 俺以前nick ->  z5yan 
<DawnFantasy> zokr7et, 原来是你。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ 吾是只有 筆電
<zokr7et> DawnFantasy:  你还在欧洲？
<DawnFantasy> 早回来了
<DawnFantasy> CyrusYzGTt, 用万用表吧，比电笔高级。嘿嘿
<zokr7et> DawnFantasy: 也是 ，四年时间 政治避难也结束了
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ 看到 zokr7et 的 以前的nick 我怎麼就想起 五￥
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ ..(*^__^*) 嘻嘻……，不會用
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 你也是这么认为？
<ofan> 掉线了 擦
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 什麼？？
<jiero> ofan: 我不做
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你被自己人 斷網？？
<jiero> ofan: 你要干吗？
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 我在ubuntu的id 就是 5yan ，07年他们老嘲笑我 5元
<DawnFantasy> CyrusYzGTt, 。。。。。5￥
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> DawnFantasy§ 這是高級的。。我想
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 雕叔让我改掉了，当时看到zhan的nick，就在前面加了个z
<ofan> jiero: 你不做神马
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ..不小心 按錯 快捷鍵了
<jiero> zokr7et: 认为资源就是用的，但是要扩展用的，最终会导致浪费时间。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<ofan> freenode经常给我分到欧洲服务器
<jiero> ofan:  Freelancer
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 话说以前有个 怎么吃不饱  zmcbb 是叫这个id吧
<DawnFantasy> zokr7et, 。。。。汗。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 哦。。。咳咳
<jiero> zokr7et:  包包经常来
<DawnFantasy> 可怜的包包。。被解密了。。。
<zokr7et> jiero: 我这破机器跑 android emu 就卡
<ofan> jiero: 不错你说啥
<ofan> 不做
<lolicon> zmcbb
<lolicon> 怎么吃包包
<jiero> zokr7et:  不知道啊。
<zokr7et> DawnFantasy: o(∩∩)o...哈哈 我就记得他的id，雕叔的id忘记了
<jiero> lolicon:  用菜叶包起来
<DawnFantasy> fideas
<CyrusYzGTt> 那不就是 荷葉飯
<lolicon> DawnFantasy: 孩子出生没
<ofan> gmail用了1.8G了。。。
<jiero> zokr7et: 我是真的没和雕叔说过话。
<jiero> ofan: 泥墙。
<zokr7et> ofan: 。。羡慕嫉妒恨
<DawnFantasy> lolicon, 阴历生日还没过
<MaskRay> gfrog: 因为 bash-4.0 的一个不兼容（=~语义变化)
<ofan> jiero: 泥毛啊
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ ,,我也差不多，最近被 yahoo的郵件組 惡意 強迫加入，被發廣告，，╭∩╮（︶︿︶）╭∩╮鄙视yahoo
<ofan> zokr7et: 羡慕啥
<jiero> ofan:  我一查。仅400MB
<gfrog> MaskRay: 所以我更喜欢python版本，哈
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 不能退出
<ofan> zokr7et: 快没空间了也羡慕
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我的雅虎抛弃了有近万未读邮件
<ofan> 卧槽 lag 25
<lolicon> 100m 都没。。
<GNUdog|work> Using 4607 MB of your 7634 MB 
<zokr7et> ofan: 我2g内存，开着empathy，firefox，evince 只用了500MB
<GNUdog|work> 60% full
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 我的很少广告
<lolicon> gmail 正式用。。。。
<ofan> 全邮件组
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,,我說的是 gmail被yahoo發惡意郵件和 垃圾羣組
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我没有啊。Ubuntu中文呢就是恶意邮件组~
<ofan> 谁了解git?
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 俺的gmail 每天2封垃圾邮件
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 所有论坛信息都抛出我的yahoo信箱
<jiero> ofan:  Linus了解
<jiero> ofan: 你有大问题可以丢封邮件
<lolicon> 一个人要三个邮箱。。。一个用来收垃圾，注册什么的。一个正式工作用。。。
<lolicon> 最后一个用来交流资源。。。。。
<ofan> jiero: 去shi
<jiero> lolicon: 恩。
<zokr7et> ofan: kk的源代码就在github，我觉得sevk应该了解
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ,我是被 廣告，，垃圾郵件煩
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 吾每天 1000+垃圾郵件，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 幸好默認有7G的空間
<CyrusYzGTt> 我調節爲不在我分的某個組，，超過7天自動刪除
<jiero> ofan: 这里某人忘记谁了，前一段时间就给Linus做的某个软件打了补丁倍被接收了
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 嫉妒阿 
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 吾不用 yahoo..很垃圾的
<jiero> ofan: 谁啊。哪个软件呢。忘记了
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 羨慕啥？？
<gfrog> zokr7et: 怎么会占用这么少。。。 我用2G内存的时候只开浏览器都会感觉卡卡的
<lolicon> 加内存。。
<zokr7et> gfrog: 不知道阿
<ofan> jiero: 啥？
<DawnFantasy> 2G已经不够了
<gfrog> zokr7et: 用的啥WM？
<zokr7et> gfrog: fedora 15，gnome shell
<gfrog> zokr7et: 真神奇
<jiero> ofan: 只是聊天啊。
<ofan> jiero: 你在说什么
<gfrog> zokr7et: 我用这组合，swap用上500M我就烧高香了
<zokr7et> gfrog: 交换空间总是使用0 
<zokr7et> gfrog: CLI怎么查系统资源占用？
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾也是 f15 gnome3 x86_64
<jiero> ofan:  。。。忘记我吧。
<jiero> ofan: 我吃饭去了
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 。。我的x86
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ top
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ vmstat
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 记得top是不是有个选项是输出一次然后就退出的？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ..貌似有，不過，俺忘記了
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 同忘了，囧
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ 貌似是 de..什麼的
<CyrusYzGTt> 鬼走了
<wishstudio> top -b -n 1?
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> Oooops: 蚯蚓
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<adam8157> roylez: 萝莉子
<zokr7et> roylez: 外号真多
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，原来是 -n1
<zokr7et> wine-wow 是什么？
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ .. 是 wishstudio 說的
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ .. wine 魔獸世界吧，，我猜的
<gfrog> CyrusYzGTt: 我自己google到了，也是这个答案
<gfrog> wishstudio: thx
<CyrusYzGTt> gfrog§ ,,，，
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: $ yum info wine-wow  没看懂
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 等等，我看看先
<MaskRay> gfrog: 打算用 ruby 写了，还要解决 subject 为 =?Big5?B?xxx 的问题
<gfrog> MaskRay: 我直接拿python的来用就成，哈哈，反正俺基本没有中文的问题，很少有中文邮件。
<MaskRay> roylez: ruby 把 =?big5?B?xxx 这种转成 utf8，用啥库
<zokr7et> MaskRay: 准备写什么呢
<roylez> MaskRay: 邮件标题吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 還真是爲 魔獸世界搞的
<roylez> MaskRay: 不知道呢
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: :-(
<MaskRay> zokr7et: 看了100页the ruby programming language，打算实战了
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 今天上午 防骑 拍随机搭组阿曼 灭的我蛋疼了
<roylez> MaskRay: 你搞定了告诉我
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 啥东西为WOW搞的？
<zokr7et> MaskRay: 这么帅？
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ ,, 你說啥？？
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ wine
<MaskRay> roylez: procmail+notify-send 部分已经完工了，就差编码处理了
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: wine-wow 包 为模拟运行wow提供支持
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: WoW 你没玩过？
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: wine好像本来就可以运行wow啊
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ 是 輸入問題
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 沒錢
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 专门为了wow又做了个包？
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: wine-wow 可能提供特殊支持了
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 反正 fedora yum源有提供
<roylez> MaskRay: procmail挂notify-send，我当初没弄成功，似乎是dbus的问题，后来懒得看了
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: http://fpaste.org/mrww/
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 反正我opensuse的时候直接装上了大灾变～～～
<MaskRay> roylez: 这个我做好了, DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 你玩哪个区？
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 我看看，我还是满喜欢暴雪的游戏的，5区深远之巢～
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 十区 血吼 防骑+神牧
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 现在玩的少了，满大街的小白，没意思
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 是的～～～～
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 其实小白没什么，关键是小白还装神～～`
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 上午打组阿曼，老三前面 110很多，有个110走到DPS 背后了他也不管，我他妈的防骑都扔盘子了 也不集火杀掉
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 现在那些，连天赋和属性搭配都不会自己配的，还成天觉得这个不对那个不对
<CyrusYzGTt> http://schaiba.wordpress.com/2011/10/08/kernel-weekly-news-08-10-2011/  支持 4096的加密
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 哈哈，这年头这样的事情多了，而且现在的人都不禁灭，灭两次就不打了
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 我没时间raid ，就打打5H，玩牧师经常见到tank穿一身混搭，不附魔 就排本进来了
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 一灭了就这不对，那不对～～～
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 其实小本的话混搭有点奇异，但是不FM我倒是经常的～～～
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 那是我觉得现在的人意识太差，
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 5H,3层随机buff，王者/野性赐福+真言术：韧，铜皮药剂， 21万血妥妥的
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 我经常会小本做属性测试
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 。。我都是计算好的 我的暗牧命中都是 17.00% 整 1742 一点不差一点不多
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 我还在玩的时候，我带我工会里的几个新人，纯新人，没有被污染过的～从0开始打装备～～～练的技术都不错了～
<MeaCulpa> WOW...
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 打5人本一般就是随便穿着装备就进去了，然后经常发现打起来感觉那么费劲的，才发现装备错了
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 08年我玩猎人 跟一个小公会，开荒风暴要塞 从8点灭到早上5点
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 千羽箭袋 24格  4800支箭射光
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 现在那还有这种队伍
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 06年的时候，一个哀嚎能灭一下午
<ofan> wow党都开始占领irc了
<zokr7et> ofan: 随便聊聊
<AsuraLe> ofan: 别误会,我只是觉得就WOW本身来说，还是非常不错的Game
 * MeaCulpa 03年玩EQ, 在一个日不落工会，Raid两周，每天晚上8点到早上5点，美国人睡觉了中国人和Aussie上，中国人睡觉了欧洲人上
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 今年我都还打过黑石深渊 全通
<CyrusYzGTt> http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/6376.html
<ofan> AsuraLe: 对魔幻题材的兴趣都不大
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 如果以后还要玩的话，我打算去MF
<ofan> 玩英雄联盟么
<ofan> 貌似最近很火
<AsuraLe> ofan: 还好吧，我对于RPG兴趣都很大
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 其实最早我玩wow 是对插件有兴趣 ， lua很灵活
<AsuraLe> ofan: LOL不如savage2
<ofan> AsuraLe: 也是网游？
<ofan> lol是免费的不过
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 有插件之后我就没兴趣了
<AsuraLe> ofan: 恩
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: http://www.battlenet.com.cn/wow/zh/character/%E8%A1%80%E5%90%BC/%E8%A1%80%E4%B8%B6%E4%BE%9D%E7%84%B6/advanced
<user8888> hi
<ofan> AsuraLe: 免费？
<user8888> every body
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 我的英雄榜 防骑
<AsuraLe> ofan: free
<[ub]> user8888, 好  ㍨ 
<user8888> 有用kindle 3的朋友没？
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 不打raid ，装备都是5H的
<AsuraLe> zokr7et:  喜欢没有插件的时候，我插件就用两种插件——界面修改和背包整合
<user8888> 最近kindle3坏了，据说amazon可以免费换个新的
<jiero> ofan: 你竟没玩过 Savage 2
<jiero> lol
<user8888> 不知道要怎样操作才行？
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 我觉得插件还是可以用的
<ofan> AsuraLe: 果然就是个wow clone
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<jiero> 我没玩过 WoW。
<ofan> jiero: 我很少玩网游
<ofan> 几乎不玩
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 我一般就三个插件，ElvUI，DBM，skada
<jiero> ofan: 对哦。我记得你最怕失败了。
<AsuraLe> ofan: 什么就是个wow clone？savage？
<ofan> jiero: ...
<ofan> AsuraLe: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blog.linuxgrrl.com/2011/10/06/rough-mountpoint-mapping-cool-x220-setup/
<AsuraLe> ofan: 不是，操作是第一人称的，但是实际上又和Lol一样是dota类型的
<AsuraLe> ofan: 你仔细看下介绍吧，玩家本身可以以两种方式加入游戏
<ofan> 对此类题材的都没兴趣
<AsuraLe> ofan: lol不也是这样的么
<ofan> warcraft也提不起兴趣
<ofan> AsuraLe: 我就玩过一次就没碰过
<tenzu> ofan: 你只能去玩妹子了
<zokr7et> ofan: 玩妹子要很搞技术的
<AsuraLe> ofan: 那你到底玩什么？RA？
<ofan> 是很费体力的
<jiero> AsuraLe: 他玩单机不会失败的游戏
<AsuraLe> ofan: 游戏题材也就是魔幻、科幻、体育
<jiero> AsuraLe: 能获胜的
<jiero> AsuraLe: 你见的还是太少了哦。
<ofan> AsuraLe: fps,gta,还有些模拟的
<jiero> AsuraLe: 游戏吗。感觉有1万种
<ofan> jiero: 去死
<ofan> AsuraLe: 科幻的范围太广了
<zokr7et> jiero: 游戏就两种，单机的，网络的
<AsuraLe> ofan: 好吧，模拟我一般自己放到体育里，我也玩
<ofan> AsuraLe: 赛车类
<AsuraLe> ofan: 分那么细干嘛～～
<AsuraLe> ofan: 哦，NFS word
<jiero> zokr7et: 。。。
<AsuraLe> ofan: 哦，NFS world
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 辛辛苦苦把CVS里的RHEL-5搞下来, 发现根本就是个用来给brew编译的垃圾堆, 根本没法看
<jiero> ofan:  我玩 Stunt 类最多了
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 发现了吧？
<ofan> jiero: 去死
<jiero> ofan:  尽管我技术很差
<jiero> ofan:  你是 Mac 对不？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://dennis-blog.appelon.net/?p=261
<ofan> jiero: 不是
<ofan> jiero: 我是dos
<ofan> http://toroid.org/ams/git-website-howto
<AsuraLe> NFS world好像也没有原生的Linux客户端
<AsuraLe> 有点悲催～
<jiero> ofan:  DOS 啊。 Stunt是最成功的DOS 赛车游戏之一，你肯定玩过
<jiero> ofan:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stunts_%28video_game%29
<ofan> jiero: 没玩过
<zokr7et> mingw32 编译器带有win32 GDI图形库没有？
<jiero> ofan:  你真的是 dos 吗。。。
<ofan> zokr7et: 有
<zokr7et> ofan: 还是可以用CreateWindowEx ？
<ofan> zokr7et: 恩 包括win32api
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 管理方式是扔个原始版本, 然后疯狂的扔patch进去, 然后写个patchlist去和原始版本合并编译...
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ http://autotest.github.com/
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: Autotest - What is autotest?
<CyrusYzGTt> http://dennis-blog.appelon.net/?p=261
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 上次是哪个不靠谱的告诉kexin说得去cvs里翻哦...
<zokr7et> ofan: 再问一个，gtk能静态编译进win32程序吗?
<AsuraLe> zokr7et: 应该可以
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 我早就发现了
<CyrusYzGTt>   http://eischmann.wordpress.com/2011/10/06/i-voted-for-beefy-miracle/
<GNUdog|work> 所以要写一个东西，去自动比对 patch
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 貌似看到一个 mingw32-gtk3库
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 为什么又收到一封GDD的确认信?
<zokr7et> AsuraLe: 貌似还有个 mingw32-gtk2-static 包，gtk3 没有静态库？
<ofan> zokr7et: 有源码都可以，但是license会有问题
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 似乎是因为上一封进了 spam
<zokr7et> ofan: 自己用，非商业目的 没什么吧
<ofan> zokr7et: 为毛非要静态变异
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: "个性化汗衫"...
<zokr7et> ofan: 我写给我老妈用的小程序，实在不想找msdn看api
<ofan> zokr7et: 哦
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 那个不靠谱的，是 RHEL 6 的 code manager
<zokr7et> ofan: 难道我要独立安装 gtk 支持？
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 应该叫 maintainer
<ofan> zokr7et: 装sdk就行
<zokr7et> ofan: win sdk 7.1?
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ http://kashyapc.wordpress.com/2011/10/07/pre-upgrade-from-f15-f16-very-slick/ 吾準備當f16release就用這個方法，之前我一直用 preupgrade的圖形
<zokr7et> ofan: 没文档，我对win32api 不熟悉
<ofan> zokr7et: gtk的，win sdk基本都是帮助
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 我挖出来的maintainer workflow里说, 先扔cvs编译, 然后检查patchlist, 然后才tag到git... git没错的...
<zokr7et> CyrusYzGTt: 还有32天呢
<zokr7et> ofan: devhelp 没给gtk3的文档
<CyrusYzGTt> zokr7et§ 嗯，先準備下，
<ofan> zokr7et: 去官网看呗
<zokr7et> ofan: 山东联通经常恶心
<ofan> zokr7et: 还行，以前我也是
<zokr7et> ofan: autotools也不准备学了，直接用cmake算了
<zokr7et> ofan: autotools 用这太纠结了，一大堆工具轮流使用，我都迷糊了
<ofan> zokr7et: 啥工具
<ofan> 会写makefile不就完了
<zokr7et> ofan: autoscan,autoconf,automake 一整套 autotools
<zokr7et> ofan: 手写makefile，小项目还行，大的没信心
<ofan> zokr7et: 谁一次性就写个大的，慢慢写呗
<zokr7et> ofan: 现在挺流行cmake的
<MaskRay> 正在美化代码
<zokr7et> ofan: 据说 mysql 和 kde4 都是 cmake管理的
<ofan> zokr7et: 跨平台的用的多
<zokr7et> ofan: wxwidgets 用的 bakefile
<ofan> zokr7et: 自己搞build system的也很多
<zokr7et> ofan: 确实，我见过 premake，boost.build，
<zokr7et> 我先匿了 晚上再来
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，出来溜溜
<ofan> 围观
<CyrusYzGTt> > find -name “\.[0-1]*”
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://gamasutra.com/view/news/37762/Steve_Jobs_Atari_Employee_Number_40.php
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 看看忽悠之神
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/489305/
<MaskRay> adam8157: bash中 a=sadf;  b=a; （间接引用），如何通过 $b=sdfa 的方式赋值？
<MaskRay> adam8157: $b=sdfafd 是不合法的（意思就是把b指向的变量赋值sdfafd）
<ofan> b=$a
<ofan> bash里没那么高级的东西
<adam8157> MaskRay: 不行吧...
<MaskRay> adam8157: 确实不行，所以问怎么实现这个
<ofan> MaskRay: bash里没有'变量的引用'
<MaskRay> ofan: 比如 ${!b} 的结果是 sadf
<adam8157> MaskRay: eval export "$b"=adfa 行不
<MaskRay> ofan: 语法是不是，但实际效果是…… call by name
<ofan> MaskRay: 那是相当于两次解析了
<MaskRay> ofan: 我想知道怎么实现类似 $b=sdaf 的效果
<hamo> MaskRay: 我有个这个需求的时候，用了bash的关联数组...
<ofan> MaskRay: 不会.. 我只有一些笨办法，bash的功能很少，只能模拟一些高级语言的用法
<gfrog> MaskRay: 神马地方非得用这么复杂的赋值方法？
<MaskRay> roylez: 我刚才那连接“看上去”能用了 http://paste.pocoo.org/show/489305/
<MaskRay> 有段恶心代码 复制了一份，想要用 引用 来简化
<MaskRay> gfrog: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/489305/
<gfrog> MaskRay: reading
<MaskRay> gfrog: 中间两段重复了
<gfrog> MaskRay: 难道这地方不该搞个函数出来嘛？
<MaskRay> gfrog: 算了……打算换ruby……我这实现碰到元字符可能要出问题
<ofan> MaskRay: 怎么转ruby了
<gfrog> MaskRay: 好吧，我直接拖python版本过来改了，lol
<MaskRay> ofan: Haskell 适合干净的工作，Ruby 做脏活
<adam8157> MaskRay: eval export "$b"=adfa 行不?
<MaskRay> gfrog: 有现成转 =?charset?encoding?encoded?= 的库？
<ofan> MaskRay: 其实可以选python
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.000webhost.com/505750.html
<MaskRay> adam8157: 不行（可能有双引号、单引号之类的）
<gfrog> MaskRay: 不知道，俺不处理中文邮件，100封里也不一定有一封。
<gfrog> MaskRay: 优先级超低
<MaskRay> ofan: 语法上来看，Ruby 几乎是 Python 超集
<ofan> MaskRay: iconv
<ofan> MaskRay: 什么语法？
<gfrog> MaskRay: 多出来哪部分了？
<MaskRay> ofan: mime encoded-word syntax
<MaskRay> gfrog: 转 from 和 subject 的两部分是相同的
<Iansun> ?
<gfrog> MaskRay: 设计理念不同，ruby很多都是语言自己搞定了，python更多的依赖libary
<MaskRay> gfrog: 后设计的语言往往能看到前辈的不合理地方加以改进
<adam8157> MaskRay: eval export ${b}=adfa 行不?
<gfrog> MaskRay: 其实我更适应python的方式，库可以不断改进，语言内置的功能不好变化呀
<MaskRay> adam8157: adfa 里可能有引号……
<adam8157> MaskRay: eval export ${b}='adfa' 行不?
<ofan> python和ruby差不了几年
<gfrog> MaskRay: 所以那里该有个函数的，想办法避开语言弱点吧，暴力hack太不优雅了。
<jyfl987> gfrog: python这个大坑跌 可把我坑惨了
<MaskRay> gfrog: ruby 不少方便用法嘛
<gfrog> jyfl987: 3.0+的变化？ 
<jyfl987> gfrog: 不是 我们 v2.5.x
<gfrog> MaskRay: 恩，其实perl的方便用法更多，lol。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 那哪能坑到你？
<MaskRay> gfrog: 我以前写的 Perl 现在已经看不懂了……
<jyfl987> gfrog: 他官方带的那个 HTMLParser库 对输入十分严格 里面有个大于号 小于号 就直接崩溃  结果我们线上的一些服务就这样挂了 
<gfrog> MaskRay: so，no magic， no hack，just stupid code
<gfrog> jyfl987: oops，还好俺不用。。。 不过这些玩意一定要先考虑好呀。。。
<wxp>  paparazzi-dev : 依赖: ivy-c-dev 但是它将不会被安装
<wxp>                  依赖: ivy-ocaml 但是它将不会被安装
<wxp> 这个啥ivy是什么？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 但是我以为他既然是官方带的库 肯定没问题拉 结果！！
<gfrog> wxp:  paparazzi-dev 先说说你这是装的啥
<gfrog> jyfl987: lol，官方库也有适用环境嘛。。。
<ofan> http://bbs.haijiaonet.com/thread-24813-1-1.html
<ofan> 又不给标题
<wxp> gfrog: 一个无人机的地面控制
<gfrog> wxp: 这玩意官方库里有嘛？
<wxp> gfrog: 加源了
<flh> 大家好
<jyfl987> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/157651.htm   这东西不错
<jyfl987> gfrog: python可是追求严谨优雅的 
<gfrog> wxp: 那就去找源的维护者吧
<[ub]> flh, 好  ㍪ 
<mao> deluge不能下载ipv6的bt资源了
<flh> 什么加源了?
<wxp> gfrog: 了解
<wxp> flh: 我安得是非官方的软件
<flh> wxp: 谢谢
<wxp> gfrog: 多谢了。
<wxp> flh: 客气了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 这玩意好坑爹啊，当年google storage付费就赠送的这东西吧
<ofan> ruby有什么杀手应用么
<ofan> 貌似做小程序都很喜欢用ruby
<ScarletWolf> ofan: RoR ?不过应该不算应用吧。。。
<flh> 想问一下：cygwin 下有没有五笔？
<ofan> ScarletWolf: 据说ror拯救了ruby
<ofan> ScarletWolf: ror是完全用ruby写的？
<tusooa> ruby太慢
<CyrusYzGTt> metasploit 貌似喜歡 ruby和 java
 * tusooa Use-Perl
<ScarletWolf> ofan: 那也不奇怪，我还没见过ruby其他的用途。。。
 * tusooa Use-Bash
<ofan> NO JAVA
 * ofan NO JAVA
<jyfl987> gfrog: 很神奇阿 就是贵
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啊，其实我就是说价格坑爹
<CyrusYzGTt> metasploit 貌似喜歡 ruby/backend/console和 java/GUI
 * gfrog no Java
 * adam8157 NO JAVA
 * ScarletWolf Anti-Java
<ofan> java is a pain in the ass
<MaskRay> gfrog: ruby 的 block 不错啊，python 的 lambda 不好用
<gfrog> MaskRay: pythoner表示lambda很不错了，ruby的block有啥厉害魔法？
 * tusooa never uses java
<MaskRay> gfrog: 比如正则表达式 gsub，可以用表达式来替换
<gfrog> MaskRay: 这是语言特性，刚刚说了设计理念不同
 * adam8157 是不是买个瑜伽垫做仰卧起坐太虎了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋，床难道已经不能满足你了？
<adam8157> gfrog: 不敢在床上坐, 不舒服, 也怕洗床单
<gfrog> adam8157: 洗床单？ 你做仰卧起坐会留下神马痕迹？ 哇哈哈。 
<adam8157> gfrog: 我容易出汗
<gfrog> adam8157: 就你这需求，小市场买几块泡沫地板块就够了
<adam8157> gfrog: 散开..
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧，那就上专门的仰卧起坐躺椅吧
<adam8157> gfrog: 至于么
 * adam8157 算了 还是继续弄不用器械的好了
<adam8157> gfrog: 晚上回去pre-order kindle touch
<gfrog> adam8157: 天不冷小区楼下健身器械是个好选择
<gfrog> adam8157: 对touch无爱，我决定去收kbd
<adam8157> gfrog: taobao or 海外购?
<gfrog> adam8157: 淘宝啦，收个官翻试水，我不确定我能专心看书。。。。
 * adam8157 晚上吃点儿啥呢? 介周围有好吃的饺子么
<gfrog> adam8157: 鸿毛
<ineed> Kandu: 浏览器使用javascript版的qwebirc登录irc，但接收的每条信息前面都有time，请问，能把time去掉吗？
<adam8157> gfrog: 弱爆了
<adam8157> gfrog: 果断海外购
<gfrog> adam8157: 麻烦，而且没有便宜很多
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似才便宜了100多？ 但是要折腾很久
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己买爽啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 爽也是要成本的。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 感觉正统
<ineed> Kandu: 没在？
<ineed> adam8157: 浏览器使用javascript版的qwebirc登录irc，但接收的每条信息前面都有time，请问，能把time去掉吗？
<adam8157> ineed: 不晓得...
<ineed> adam8157: 那能改网页的js吗？
<NoIE> ineed: 可以。
<ofan> git - the stupid content tracker
<ofan> 才发现man git里有这句
<jiero> ofan: 这样看 pdf 豪爽。 http://i.imgur.com/lzoTz.jpg
<jiero> ofan:  可惜，我没有能转的显示屏幕啊。。。
<snugglecat> 还用 ie6 的见鬼去
<snugglecat> 不支持 css 3 的见鬼去
<ofan> jiero: 显卡驱动能转
<snugglecat> 使用部分支持 css3 不支持 multi 背景的浏览器的人见鬼去
<snugglecat> 使用部分支持 css3 不支持 图形边框 的浏览器的人见鬼去
<jiero> ofan: 前天/昨天 alvin_rxg 告诉我的
<snugglecat> 使用部分支持 css3 不完全支持 css3 的 selecter 的浏览器的人见鬼去
<snugglecat> jiero, 告诉你什么了
<jiero> snugglecat:  xrandr -o 3
<snugglecat> 苹果的神死了， 小米手机可以上位了。
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的， 我担心的是 他死了， 中国的手机模仿谁的去
<jiero> snugglecat: 你太可爱了。
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。说反话呢。。。
<snugglecat> knownbad, 还是那个问题， 我该不该 转 css3 了啊
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的 css2 要实现一个效果， 要 一个div 嵌套一个 div 嵌套 一个div
<snugglecat> 太奶奶的变态了
<snugglecat> jiero, 啥反话
<snugglecat> 谁能告诉我，现在用css3是不是时候
<bnengik> ubuntu的面板颜色怎样调呀
<snugglecat> bnengik, 换主题
<bnengik> 没用还是白色的
<bnengik> 想调成窗口框的黑色
<snugglecat> bnengik, 多数是白色的， 右击 面板， 选属性
<snugglecat> bnengik, gnome2?
<moriramar> MaskRay, 超蛋疼的拿hs寫了個密碼生成器……
<snugglecat> 谁能告诉我，现在用css3是不是时候
<moriramar> MaskRay, 發現整個過程就是搭積木，真爽……
<moriramar> snugglecat, 好久不見。另外自己用是時候，生產環境不是時候。
<moriramar> Cherrot, 您是highid用戶嗎？
<Cherrot> moriramar: 在教育网内不是
<bnengik> 你们的窗口关闭按钮在左边还是右边 我的是在左边 很不习惯
<Cherrot> moriramar: 遂用BT
<moriramar> Cherrot, 教育網用mldonkey下載速度如何呢？
<moriramar> bnengik, 左。
<moriramar> bnengik, 蘋果式的也還好。
<bnengik> 不过不太习惯
<moriramar> bnengik, 可以改的。
<Cherrot> moriramar: 资源好的话还不错，以前下一个A片 5M/S  当然及其罕见。 不过下海盗湾的种子很容易就可以上1M/s
<MaskRay> moriramar: mtl没slot怎么办
<moriramar> Cherrot, 哦，那我用mldonkey了。謝謝。
<moriramar> MaskRay, 這個，把2.0 mask了。
<snugglecat> moriramar, css2 做一个效果， 嵌套div他妈的恶心啊
<bnengik> 不知道怎么该
<MaskRay> roylez: ruby 中 popen如何指定环境变量：  IO.popen({'DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS' => dbus}, [ 'notify-send', '-c', 'mail', '-t', "#{TIME}", sub, from])
<moriramar> MaskRay, 很正常，mtl-2.0和-1.1不共存，不能用slot
<MaskRay> moriramar: 有没有用 mtl-2 的库
<Cherrot> moriramar: 放假时HighID真是太爽了……
<moriramar> snugglecat, 那沒辦法，比用戶在外面罵娘強。你現在搞css3，還要查表，看瀏覽器哪些支持哪些不支持。
<moriramar> Cherrot, ……
<moriramar> MaskRay, 不知道，你加了haskell的overlay了嗎？
<MaskRay> moriramar: 加了
<snugglecat> 不支持或部分支持css3的要他妈的去死
<moriramar> snugglecat, 而且就chrome/firefox這些個要蛋榚的，就是悲劇。
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 学了一通CSS2才知道CSS3多么的爽……
<moriramar> MaskRay, 那還不行那就不要安裝那麼好的了。話說我今天安裝完cryptohash和cryptocipher都沒什麼事。
<jiero> moriramar: 你也实施 xrandr -o 3
<jiero> moriramar: 好玩啊。
<moriramar> jiero, 不干。
<snugglecat> Cherrot, css2 恶心。
<ofan> git checkout 怎么自动清理已删除的文件？
<snugglecat> 现在还有谁用ie6的
<moriramar> snugglecat, 多了去了……
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 大陆是IE6的第二故乡啊
<DawnFantasy> snoop_fy, me.
<snugglecat> 他奶奶奶奶奶奶奶奶的
<moriramar> Cherrot, 第一呢？
<jiero> moriramar: 我把显示器放倒了。
<jiero> moriramar: 这样读 PDF爽。
<jiero> moriramar: 要是再有个触摸屏幕就更好了+屏幕键盘。
<Cherrot> moriramar: MS呗
<alexckx> 网吧有ＩＥ６
<moriramar> Cherrot, 哦，故鄉是美國……
<moriramar> jiero, 不要……
<DawnFantasy> 最近才升级ie7。。。。还很讨厌。。
<jiero> moriramar: 做吧。
<snugglecat> moriramar, 我弄的网页， 检测是 ie6的， 直接退出
 * ofan NO IE !!!!
<jiero> DawnFantasy: 。。。
<moriramar> DawnFantasy, IE9的amd64版不要太悲劇。x86的輸入法放進去直接卡死。
 * Cherrot NO IE TOO
<snugglecat> moriramar, 我弄的网页， 检测是 ie6的
<jiero> DawnFantasy: 我是IE7的测试用户。。。再那之后就不用IE了。
<gplfeng> 刚才wineqq音乐和酷狗音乐的时候,没想到竟然把捆绑的360安全卫士也装上了,冏
<moriramar> snugglecat, 直接送到ie9或者ff的更新點就行了。
<snugglecat> 直接放病毒
<Cherrot> gplfeng: 360评分多少？:)
<snugglecat> 直接更新他的电脑
<jiero> DawnFantasy: IE7第一次发布测试版本到IE7正式发布，我用它和FX
<snugglecat> 格式化， 安装 ubuntu
<snugglecat> 他奶奶的
<snugglecat> css3出来很久了啊。 什么时候才成为正式的标准啊
<jiero> Evanescence:  好久不见。
<snugglecat> 不会给css2给堵死了吧
<chenghao> ?
<Evanescence> jiero: hi
<jiero> Evanescence: 工作繁忙2？
<snugglecat> css3出了正式的了。 ie6还那么多， 怎么办啊
<ipaddd> IE累死人
<Evanescence> jiero: 没,看小说
<snugglecat> ie7支持css3了？？
<ofan> snugglecat: 换工作
<ofan> 不要在天朝做web
<gplfeng> Cherrot:0分 截图http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/large/6a067bd4gw1dlwvbahnr7j.jpg
<Kandu> 做 web 的，哪裡都痛苦
<snugglecat> ofan, 不在天朝做web， 我也不让天朝看我的网页吧
<Cherrot> gplfeng: 哈哈  还是方块字呢
<ofan> 给个提示，不支持ie6 完事
<gplfeng> Cherrot:估计是字体的问题
<jiero> Evanescence: 我今天第一次录制视频
<alexckx> 哈哈，庆祝庆祝　今天把 Gentoo 给折腾上了。
<alexckx> 图 http://ge.tt/9yPzEZ8/v/0
<ofan> alexckx: 配置不错
<jiero> Evanescence:  上传youtube中。
<Evanescence> jiero: 悲剧的无法访问youtube
<ofan> alexckx: 这不ubuntu么
<alexckx> ofan 嗯ub 哈哈。gnome　都一样
<moriramar> alexckx, 恭喜……鄙人現在安裝第二個Gentoo中。
<MaskRay> roylez: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/489343/，还有点问题
<alexckx> moriramar,　装了几天？
<Kandu> ofan: 用攝像頭不？
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<[ub]> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 不能用gvim打开C文件，提示拦截到致命信号信号 被中断～～～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347891 gvim.jpg 不知道什么意思～～～有图有真相 求分析～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 willcansky — 2011-10-08 19:15 
<kweiowl> 面板的配置文件在哪？
<void1> 有办法下载flash动画吗
<CyrusYzGTt> ff有插件可以
<void1> 什么插件啊
<alexckx> void1: firebug
<gplfeng> 我通过360软件管家装了迅雷..
<Cherrot> gplfeng: 越来越离谱了……
<snugglecat> 吃晚饭了
<void1> alexckx: 这不是网页调试工具嘛
<snugglecat> 为什么中国那么多 ie6 啊
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 因为中国有太多番茄花园了
<moriramar> alexckx, 才開始安裝。
<ofan> 原谅我这一生不羁放纵爱基友~~~
<ofan> Kandu: 用
<moriramar> alexckx, 你右下角那個是rhythmbox的歌詞插件嗎？
<gplfeng> Cherrot:呵呵,正在装迷你迅雷,看看能成功吗
<ofan> Kandu: 要视频？
<kweiowl> ubuntu的配置文件在哪呀？
<kweiowl> 面板的配置文件
<snugglecat> 为什么 winxp 开始时， 全中国貌似一夜间就见不到 win95,98 了
<snugglecat> 为什么 win 7 出来时， 怎么没有相同的事情出来
<jiero> ofan: 要视频
<Kandu> ofan: 呃，只是奇怪為何那麼多人有攝像頭，麥克風。
<Kandu> ofan: 主要用來做什麼？ hangouts?
<alexckx> moriramar: 是 OSD Lyrics
<snugglecat> Kandu, 人家有自露狂
<snugglecat> 为什么 winxp 开始时， 全中国貌似一夜间就见不到 win95,98 了
<snugglecat> 为什么 win 7 出来时， 怎么没有相同的事情出来
<ofan> Kandu: 钓妹子
<ofan> Kandu: 主要是笔记本基本都内置了
<moriramar> alexckx, 那個支持rhythmbox的？
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<snugglecat> ofan, 解释不了为什么上视频的，都是猥琐男
<jiero> ofan:  原来你这么想啊。
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 一夜间是你得感觉吧
<ofan> 原谅我这一生不羁放纵爱基友~~~
<jiero> ofan: 请求基友列表
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 当然是感觉， 夸张点。 就是非常快的，就没了95,98
<Kandu> ofan: 呃，原來你是用來釣基友的
<ofan> 也会怕有一天挥弟抖~~
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 我记得基本看不到95 98是在05年
<ofan> oh yeah~~
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 我这里2000年以后就基本都是 xp 了
<snugglecat> Cherrot, 你那是山区吧
<alexckx> void1: 呵呵，调试工具可以代替很多软件
<Cherrot> snugglecat: 哭……
<snugglecat> 不过可能是我的错觉， 2000后两年我在银行工作， 银行的电脑就是一批全是 xp。 我周围一眼望去 都是 xp 的。 可能我这其他地方还是有 win95,98吧
<alexckx> moriramar:  http://code.google.com/p/osd-lyrics/wiki/Players  你自己看看支持多少　俺用过的都支持。
<ofan> http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/funinfo/1/2670530.shtml
<jiero> snugglecat:  你是火山区啊。。。我就当 XP 2003年发布的吧。
<moriramar> alexckx, 強！
<ofan> 又不给标题
<CyrusYzGTt> .. [ub] 你不給力
<snugglecat> jiero, 我按我工作时间回忆的，2000年之后在银行工作。 总之我在银行工作看到的都是xp
<gplfeng> 居然开始提醒安装漏洞了http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/6a067bd4gw1dlww2lo3qpj.jpg
<snugglecat> jiero, 我网上搜索的是2001
<jiero> snugglecat:  事实表明，你的单位是参加微软XP测试的重要合作伙伴
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 65, in <module>     if not sp.add_source_from_line(line):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py", line 630, in add_source_from_line     (deb_line, file) = expand_ppa_line(line.strip(), self.distro.codename)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ .. 
<jiero> snugglecat:  Windows XP sp1前都不是东西。
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 猪，导入key的时候出这个错误，是啥意思？
<ofan> http://www.southparkstudios.com/ 国内能不能上？
<alexckx> gplfeng: 再装你的ub 就成 WIn　了
<snugglecat> jiero, 那我就不知道， 以前单位是 ibm 电脑， ibm 电脑全带 xp.
<jiero> ofan:  不让看
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt:  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 47, in expand_ppa_line     sourceslistd = apt_pkg.Config.find_dir("Dir::Etc::sourceparts") AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Config' 
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ..狗，是你的模塊出錯，還有沒有安裝
<snugglecat> jiero, 应该是我记错了我在银行工作的时间。 入到银行， 分到系统，就是xp。
<jiero> ofan:  ADSL 2+ 真慢。。。上传要多久啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> gplfeng§ 我也覺得你，還是用win..
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么装？
<snugglecat> 总之 win95,98转到xp非常快的。
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你那個鏈接，被本尊 127.0.0.1了我
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 你那個鏈接，被本尊 127.0.0.1了
<AsuraLe> CyrusYzGTt: 怎么能修好?
<CyrusYzGTt> AsuraLe§ ,,不知道，，木有用過ppa..不支持fedora的
<jiero> snugglecat: 额。。。其实也算很慢很慢的实际上。。跟电脑更新速率一致。
<gplfeng> CyrusYzGTt:我只是无聊才用360装软件的，又不是真的想装。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<snugglecat> jiero, 可能是我的错觉吧， 单位一更新电脑，就整遍xp， 可能造成一下子全是 xp 吧
<CyrusYzGTt> gplfeng§ 哦哦，不用解釋，自己喜歡就行
<snugglecat> jiero, 可能是我的错觉吧， 单位一更新电脑，就整遍xp， 可能造成一下子全是 xp 的错觉吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 吃飯
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 广府人士
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你家电脑还是 xp 吗
<ofan> CyrusYzGTt: 为毛？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 广府人士
<snugglecat> 美国有 iphone， 中国有小米， 美国有乔布斯， 中国有雷军
<snugglecat> 谁用 小米手机的
<snugglecat> 我在等 xp 被淘汰
<snugglecat> 为什么 xp 还不死
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你家电脑用的是 xp 吗
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你家电脑用的是 xp 吗
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你家电脑用的是 xp 吗
<AsuraLe> 小米手机是什么手机？
<snugglecat> AsuraLe, 叫板 iphone 的
<snugglecat> AsuraLe, 高端手机
<snugglecat> 雷军是等 乔布斯 死的 小米手机的神
<snugglecat> 现在是等到了， 小米手机该 上位了
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 。。。。。没听过
<jiero> snugglecat: 以前不是还有个魅族吗。。。
<jiero> snugglecat: 还有神舟
<snugglecat> 如果说 现在 是 iphone 时代， 现在该是 小米手机 的时代了
<snugglecat>  alvin_rxg 你家用的是什么 windows
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jiero> snugglecat: 还有 海尔
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 这里的几乎都是linux要不就是多系统
<snugglecat> jiero, 喷嚏之前有个文章说 雷军 说 乔布斯总会死的一天， 那时就是将iphone落下神坛的时候。 大意是这样。 我想 乔布斯死了， 雷军模仿什么。
<jiero> snugglecat:  因为雷军预计错误，所以乔布斯看不到了
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 模仿微软，要不就是sony
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 不问你个人， 就问德国的大多数人是否还是使用 xp
<alvin_rxg> 都有
<jiero> snugglecat: 乔布斯其实很幸福，他做自己想要做的事情。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我是问是不是大多数， 是不是 xp 还是主流， 像中国酱紫
<alvin_rxg> 那不清楚
<snugglecat> 艾， 是不是中国的xp 是特例， 还是全世界还是 xp 为主流。
<jiero> snugglecat: 。。。
<snugglecat> jiero, 我想了解一下。
<snugglecat> jiero, 你家 windows 是 xp 还是 7
<snugglecat> 这里的人 windows 是 xp 举右手， 7 的举 左手， 没有 windows 只有 linux 的举脚
<jiero> snugglecat: 我没见过windows7
<snugglecat> 哦
<jiero> snugglecat: 在中国见过windows vista
<snugglecat> 还是 xp???
<snugglecat> o 
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 寄了?
<snugglecat> 你电脑没有 windows 了？ 单 linux??
<alvin_rxg> 没
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 你是搬家了吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 寄了吧
<alvin_rxg> 已经关门了吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 否则到时候我们还该多给点房租
<snugglecat> 昨晚就想问你了， 上次你说搬家， 之后几天没来， 是不是已经搬了
<snugglecat> Jagdwurst - alvin_rxg 俩 室友？？？
<jiero> ofan: 今天所有人都拿出 摄像头了！！！
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 赶紧寄了吧，要不就跟房东发个邮件解释过
<jiero> ofan: 晕啊。。。Gmail所有活动联系人都开着摄像头
 * CyrusYzGTt is back (gone 00:14:48)
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 下了，看房子去了
<CyrusYzGTt> 回來了
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 找本尊？？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你家电脑是 xp 的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§  找本尊？？
<snugglecat> ..........
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你家电脑是 xp 的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 本尊木有XP
<snugglecat> win7??
<jiero> snugglecat:  有人有 win8
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 终于见到有人不用 xp 的了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, xp 什么时候死
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..嗯，幹嘛？？
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 我早都不用XP了....
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 乔布斯死了， 他不是要熬到 比尔盖茨死 啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你問那些軟件的開發者，，和產商
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..???
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, xp 的是 ie6， ie6不支持 css3。 太恶心了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, xp 不死， 我都不知道该不该转 css3
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我在等 xp 死
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ XP貌似可以升級到 ie8的
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 你可以手动安装
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 话说现在没有几个人用ie的，反正在中国是这样
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 用 xp 的谁会升级 ie8 啊。 我很怀疑
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 話說，木有可能，你要看看，那些在天朝的插件，
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 用xp的都用什么360浏览器，不用ie
<snugglecat> AsuraLe, o 
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 在天朝，用xp的除了ie什么浏览器都有可能
<snugglecat> AsuraLe, 我见到的 xp 都是用 ie 的。 有什么用什么
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 找本尊？？所謂何事？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 找本尊？？所謂何事？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 找本尊？？所謂何事？？
<CyrusYzGTt> ofan§ 找本尊？？所謂何事？？
<[ub]> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<AsuraLe> snugglecat: 天朝用xp的装软件都是一路next，下一步，所以最后他们用的什么浏览器他们自己都不知道
<snugglecat> 惨了
<snugglecat> 惨了
<snugglecat> 惨了
<AsuraLe> adam8157:  
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ what 汪 with U
<AsuraLe> adam8157:   File "/usr/bin/add-apt-repository", line 65, in <module>     if not sp.add_source_from_line(line):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/SoftwareProperties.py", line 630, in add_source_from_line     (deb_line, file) = expand_ppa_line(line.strip(), self.distro.codename)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/softwareproperties/ppa.py", line 47, in expand_ppa_line
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我才发觉我的 css 用了 css3 的东西了。 
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋君早
<AsuraLe> adam8157:     sourceslistd = apt_pkg.Config.find_dir("Dir::Etc::sourceparts") AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'Config' 这错误应该怎么解决？
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I61WyhxVBKE
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: YouTube - iPhone4S 官方介紹影片 繁體中文字幕：iPhone4.TW
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 还好， 没有用到
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不懂編程的飄過
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你广府人士看得了youtube啊
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 广府应该独立出去
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..我覺得在戶籍制度下，有這個可能
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 用代理啊，笨
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 啥代理啊。 我的ssh代理对youtube有限制
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ tor,,就是緩衝慢
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那个太慢了
<CyrusYzGTt> xiamx§ 吾看過你被封印的 website
<snugglecat> 再说 iphone4s 不用在 youtube 看啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ :-)，這要看你鏈接的是什麼地方，我試過最高 1MB/s
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我被你推荐的喷嚏中毒了。 每天必看。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..本尊不用 愛瘋
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 用啥
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ w800i
<snugglecat> 啥 w800i
<snugglecat> 我用的是联想的
<CyrusYzGTt> google之
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjk1NDE2OTg0.html
<woju> 键盘按一下显示两下是什么原因，有谁遇到过没有？
<woju> 打一下backspace消除两个字母
<caleb-> woju: ibus bug
<woju> 我用的是fcitx
<woju> caleb-: 这个应该和输入法没关系吧
<caleb-> woju: fcitx bug
<caleb-> woju: 用 gnome3?
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install ibus-gtk3
<woju> caleb-: 不是，openbox
<woju> caleb-: 以前在gnome里面也这样过，重启一下chromium或者gnome-terminal就好了
<snugglecat> 谁帮我看看 http://www.colormatters.com/ 是否可以上
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: Color Matters welcomes you to the world of color: Symbolism, design, vision, science, marketing and more!
<jiero> snugglecat: I got there
<tusooa> [ub]: ...
<woju> snugglecat: 我这里上不去
<snugglecat> jiero, i can't。
<snugglecat> woju, 哦
<snugglecat> 昨晚都可以上去， 今天就不行了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ time out
<ANDruid> who are you
<snugglecat> jiero, got there 是 可以上去的意思吗
<snugglecat> 到底是服务器的问题， 还是被墙了啊。 那个只是 颜色搭配的 app 而已啊？？？
<jiero> snugglecat: 用别的。用adobe的工具
<snugglecat> 网址
<[ub]> tusooa, 休息一下...  ㍬ 
<iGoogle> tusooa: .. 又搞出来一个
<jiero> snugglecat:  http://kuler.adobe.com/
<tusooa> iGoogle: 那bot,原来叫ub]
<tusooa> 没那[
 * jiero 见鬼了。以前OpenClonk只有32位Linux二进制包，现在变成只有64位二进制包了
<snugglecat> http://58.255.227.173/index.php
<iGoogle> 。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我改了配色， 帮我看看怎么杨
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 我改了配色， 帮我看看怎么杨 http://58.255.227.173/index.php
<alvin_rxg> 就这样了
<snugglecat> knownbad, http://58.255.227.173/index.php 改了配色， 按网上的配色工具配的
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, :) 谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 支持64bit流行
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://58.255.227.173/index.php 帮我看看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..鏈接被重置
<snugglecat> .......
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..不是，應該說是 timneout
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我本机的服务器啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 。。不過貌似延時 40秒。。很大的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你ping不了这个地址??
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..。。不是，我說的是 在載入網頁前，，要很久
<snugglecat> o 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 你还在用代理吧
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 吾用 autoproxy+tor+ff
<caleb-> jiero: 有 ppa
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 先关掉他看看啊
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ??我說能載入，，就是延時
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> 那看到了不
<snugglecat> 以前我都给过你看过另一版本的
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我在selinux下的sandbox中的ff看看，木有插件的
<snugglecat> 好吧
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 看得出像积木搭出来的吗
<ofan> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjU5NDU0Mjk2.html
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: 《战地3》“断层线”12分钟完整游戏演示 - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 看到了。。還是有點延時
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 看得出像积木搭的吗， 我的主题是这个
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 你是說那個俄羅斯方塊？？
<snugglecat> 整个网页的感觉
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 不好看，顏色起碼要 有強烈的對比，，
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 整個網站，，你等等
<snugglecat> 哦， 还是配色的问题？？ 我不大懂配色
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 我說的是 方塊那個要強烈點，不然，，色弱的很難看清。。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 正體還行。
<snugglecat> 哦， 明白。
<woju> 乔布斯会不会编程？
<jiero> woju:  乔布斯是美工
<iGoogle> jiero:  你有希望成第2了。
<jiero> caleb-:  谢啦。上次看时候还没更新ppa呢。
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<iGoogle> 一块板子一样的手机，丑死。 jiero 你去作一个更好看的。
<caleb-> 乔布斯负责出张嘴
<woju> 大家说微博页面上挂牛皮癣和博主分成广告的钱可行不可行？
<iGoogle> jobs还负责融资
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<jiero> iGoogle:  好吧。我想一个，5分钟给你样子。
 * Jakalala 小姐，同志，基情，菊花，黑木耳，鲍鱼，奥利奥，湿了，
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你什么时候占领华尔街
<snugglecat> knownbad, 你什么时候参与占领华尔街
<snugglecat> 中国人该笑了， 看美国多乱。 
<jiero> iGoogle:  我把显示器放倒了
<jiero> iGoogle:  http://i.imgur.com/arK2T.png
<ofan> 纽约确实很乱
<snugglecat> 我们快去解放美国的穷苦大众
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmgbyPbPmQU
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: YouTube - ★ Battlefield 3 - BF3 Beta Assault Guide, ft. TTB! - WAY ➚
<snugglecat> 中国多和谐
<iGoogle> jiero: 居然放一个xkill。。。你经常死机？
<ofan> nnd 装个win7玩游戏
<iGoogle> ofan: 你错了吧。
<snugglecat> 美国还批评我们没人权。 看看他们吧。 至少中国没示威
<ofan> iGoogle: 啥
<iGoogle> 那7，蛮多游戏要兼容模式跑了。
<iGoogle> xp才是游戏机
<jiero> iGoogle: 讨厌程序卡死，或者烦的时候直接杀掉
<jiero> iGoogle: 不行，想不出来
<iGoogle> jiero: 。你这常态？可怜的
<snugglecat> jiero, 你去做一个一张纸一样的
<ofan> 很多不支持xp
<Pwnna> o.o
<iGoogle> 想想美女。 jiero
<iGoogle> ofan: 那类型的不支持？
<jiero> iGoogle: 我从来想不起美女。
<iGoogle> jiero: 难怪你没灵感
<jiero> iGoogle: 我只能想起我喜欢的人们的面孔
<ofan> 新的很少有支持
<iGoogle> 没身材？ jiero
<jiero> iGoogle: 美女啥的遍地都是。干吗要想。
<iGoogle> ofan: 很新的？。。
<ofan> 闪了
<snugglecat> jiero, 一张纸， 做显示器和输入。 主机分离。 主机当项链吊嘴挂在胸前， 用蓝牙链接那张纸和项链上的主机
<snugglecat> jiero, 怎么杨
<snugglecat> jiero, 怎么
<snugglecat> jiero, 怎么样
<jiero> iGoogle: 我喜欢人心。肉体感受没有很多。
<snugglecat> 那张纸直接做喇叭和mic
 * iGoogle 让jobs来开导下 jiero
<Freebuilder> 微软雅黑在哪个目录？ Win7 安装光盘。
<iGoogle> Freebuilder: 那是违法的
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 整个 win7 都盗版了还说什么违法
<jiero> iGoogle:  jobs 的尘埃都与我无缘
<iGoogle> 。。。@@
<Freebuilder> iGoogle: 微软允许个人非商业使用雅黑
<snugglecat> jiero, 一张纸， 做显示器和输入。 主机分离。 主机当项链吊嘴挂在胸前， 用蓝牙链接那张纸和项链上的主机。 那张纸直接做 mic 和 喇叭。 考虑一下我的想法
<Freebuilder> snugglecat: 我只有 Win7 安装光盘镜像，没有安装
<jiero> snugglecat: 收拾太麻烦，否决
<jiero> Freebuilder: 仔细看
<snugglecat> jiero, 还可以根据自己的喜好，将那张纸裁成各种形状， 贴到不同的物件。 手机就没有任何固定形状了。 
<jiero> snugglecat:  Nokia N9 很漂亮。
<snugglecat> 贴到皮鞋上， 打电话脱下皮鞋来打
<jiero> snugglecat: 其实Nokia N900也是。
<snugglecat> jiero, 你不是要弄新的吗， 就不要参照已有的啊
<jiero> snugglecat: 都是方块状的把。。。
<snugglecat> 屏幕弄成纸， 可裁剪的。 
<snugglecat> 要啥形状就剪啥形状。 
<yangheke> 终于进来了
<snugglecat> 然后贴到某个物件上， 贴到打火机， 变成打火机手机。
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 你咋不能想出一个嵌入式手机。人体嵌入。
<jiero> sn我喜欢左手握手机
<snugglecat> 让用户自己设计。 只要有心思， 用户都可以拥有独一无二的属于个人的
<jiero> 我是右撇子
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 应该可以实现的哇
<snugglecat> 主机和屏幕分离。
<jiero> iGoogle: 做成X装的。
<snugglecat> 而且可以通过纸张的震动来产生声音和mic
<metbsd> 诺基亚死翘翘了
<jiero> iGoogle: 还不如做成鹅蛋呢。。。
<snugglecat> metbsd, 诺基亚倒没什么关心， 关心是 qt4 的前途
<jiero> iGoogle: 恩。宵夜吃掉了
 * jiero 诅咒qt这毁了nokia和intel的linux平台的祸根
<metbsd> 诺基亚的智能机，性价比极低
<snugglecat> jiero, 鹅蛋容易滚。
<Freebuilder> 换回 xchat 了，还是这个好用
<jiero> Freebuilder: chatzilla
<Freebuilder> jiero, 那个还不如用 opera
<metbsd> 现在的智能机越出越牛逼
<jiero> Fre
<jiero> Freebuilder: ... xchat有什么比chatzilla好的。。。
<Freebuilder> jiero, 没仔细用，觉得太耗资源了
<Freebuilder> jiero, 我说 xchat 好用是相对 pidgin 来说的
<jiero> Freebuilder: 我刚喝了1L奶。
<jiero> Freebuilder: 哈哈
<missing> woyeyao
<jiero> missing: ？
<missing> nai
 * caleb- 诅咒qt这毁了nokia和intel的linux平台的祸根
<jiero> 咪咪你要奶？
<missing> en
<jiero> lol
<caleb-> 搞 meego 的都是死小白
<missing> lol
 * jiero 发坏的建议 mimi产nai
<missing> ..............
<jiero> missing: 不过我喝掉了，我都喝掉了
<missing> 哦，在喝营养快线
<missing> 走人
<snugglecat> caleb-, 别诅咒 qt 哇
<snugglecat> caleb-, 是nokia不好，不是 qt  不好
<CyrusYzGTt> 詛咒QT,界面這麼難調節成中文
<looooser> fctix中英文切换使用shift键，导致gvim无法按 shift+; 切换到命令模式，除了修改fctix快捷键，还有其它解决方法吗？
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不难啊
<snugglecat> 诅咒 gtk
<snugglecat> 诅咒wxweight
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ google-earth
<snugglecat> 诅咒一切非 qt 的
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 不难。
<snugglecat> 不难
<snugglecat> 就是不难
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ google-earth 而且，不是原生64bit,,還要裝32bit的lib
<Freebuilder> looooser, fcitx 比较蛋疼，还是 ibus 好用，哈哈
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 就是不难
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在就差 google-earth和sopcast木有原生32bit的
<caleb-> google earth 不是 32 的？
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在就差 google-earth和sopcast木有原生64bit的
<CyrusYzGTt> 打錯了，，，
<looooser> Freebuilder，ibus没试过，一开始就用fcitx，很顺手了，不想换
<Freebuilder> looooser, 我以前也是用 fcitx 的，后来换 ibus 了， <Esc> 可自动关闭输入法
<spirit_avril> 大家国庆节过的愉快吗?
<caleb-> 愉快
<snugglecat> 有啥快乐的， 和你有关系吗
<spirit_avril> snugglecat: 没关系不过可以分享快乐
<snugglecat> spirit_avril, 建党节快乐不
<dell> 大家好，终于找到组织了。。哈哈
<snugglecat> dell, 你啥组织。
<spirit_avril> snugglecat: 一直在下暴雨 假期一过就放晴
<looooser> Freebuilder，同时用fcitx和ibus会有冲突吗？我想试一下ibus，又不想马上放弃fcitx
 * snugglecat 准备举报 dell 的组织
<caleb-> looooser: 不会冲突
<dell> 不是终于找到irc中文版咯
<snugglecat> looooser, 试试啊
<Freebuilder> looooser, 一起安装自然没问题，但应该不能同时用
<caleb-> 一个软件一次只能用一个输入法
<caleb-> 但不同软件可以用不同的
<looooser> 好，找点时间折腾去，谢谢大家
<snugglecat> looooser, 
<snugglecat> dell, 要中文 irc 啊， 263 里全是中文。
<caleb-> 比如 xterm 用 fcitx, firefox 用 ibus
<dell> 不是，找到这个大家讨论的地方了，嘿嘿
<snugglecat> dell, 去 263 的 #北京 ， 那里适合你
<dell> 这里是？
<snugglecat> dell, 可以讨论的地方多得是， 你可以找你朋友出来和咖啡啊
<looooser> caleb-，firefox用fcitx没问题啊
<dell> 周围使用ubuntu的人很少
<snugglecat> dell, 这里是灌水的。
<dell> 先习惯下irc的使用，嘿嘿
<caleb-> 全国用 linux 的也没多少
<dell> 这是第一次使用
<snugglecat> dell, 你花半个小时在这， 啥都不用说 ， 如果出现一个 ubuntu 单词， 给个吻给你
<caleb-> dell: livecd?
<dell> wubi安装
<iGoogle> 全国用 linux 的也没多少
<snugglecat> 全球用 linux 估计也不是很多
<snugglecat> 桌面
<looooser> ubuntu，好了，吻吧
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 你怎么有颜色的
<Freebuilder> iGoogle, 怎么有彩色， IRC 文本还能一行多色？
<dell> irc用的有点蒙了。。。
 * snugglecat 给了 dell 一个吻
<metbsd> 有一天老电脑也能用安卓就好了
<snugglecat> Freenode 应该不允许颜色的吧
 * tenzu 神总是卖弄脚本
<snugglecat> a
<caleb-> 估计没有一字双色
<metbsd> 发觉安卓真的很好
<dell> 如何查看都有哪些人啊？找不到了。。。
<snugglecat>  ddd
<caleb-> 其实 utf8 应该要支持一字三色
<dell> ddd
<snugglecat> 看到我的有颜色吗
<snugglecat> 可以有颜色了？？
<dell> 有
<snugglecat> 可以有颜色了？？是吗
<snugglecat> dell, 啥颜色
<Freebuilder> 我刚收到“全国用(橙色) linux(紫色) 的也没多少(绿色)”一行三色
<dell> 粉红
<snugglecat> dell, 原来 freenode 不允许有颜色的
<snugglecat> Freebuilder, 这个啥颜色
<dell> 有好几种，还有一个是灰的
<Freebuilder> snugglecat, 蓝色
<dell> 淡蓝
<snugglecat> 蓝色紫色
<snugglecat> ？？？
<snugglecat> 对嘛
<snugglecat> 对不对
<dell> 不是紫色吧。。
<snugglecat> 这是蓝色？这个呢紫色？？
<snugglecat> dell, 是不是有俩颜色  这个另一个
<dell> 不要用带颜色的字是什么颜色，反应不过来
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ati显卡开时间长了就闪屏
<dell> 是有两种颜色
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 闪死我了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 关了 kms
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就要自己写xorg.conf
<snugglecat> dell, 奇了怪了， 原来 这个irc是不准文字颜色的哇
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 懒的写
<dell> 不要用黑色的字体写黄字，反应不过来。。。
<snugglecat> 。。。。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不用啊， grub => radeon.modeset=0 或者 nomodeset
<caleb-> xorg.conf 和 kms 有毛的关系…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没有kms就要写xorg.conf
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不用的……
<caleb-> gebjgd: 完全不相干
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不用？
<dell> 为什么我看不到都有哪些人在线呢？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不用。我就没整
<gebjgd> 我直接关了试试看
<snugglecat> dell, 你啥 irc 客户端
<dell> 刚刚还有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: grub 后边加 nomodeset
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那个我知道
<dell> quassel irc
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可是没有kms谁探测显卡分辨率？
<HsiangChang_> 有mirc的code么
<snugglecat> dell, 那我不知道了， 我的是 xchat
<caleb-> gebjgd: kms 不是探测显卡分辨率的
<snugglecat> dell, 顺便说下， 这里快被 arch 的占领了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥分辨率？ 你说 tty ?
<gebjgd> caleb-, 哦
<dell> arch什么意思？菜鸟ing...
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: kms 和 X 分开的
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 中毒很深
<pocoyo> dell: 拱形
<Freebuilder> 算了，懒得研究了，要什么彩色，黑白就够了
<caleb-> dell: 也是 linux, 类似 ubuntu
<snugglecat> dell, arch linux
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 说说
<caleb-> Freebuilder: google "mirc color"
 * snugglecat 给 dell 一个吻
<dell> 没听说过。。。
<caleb-> Freebuilder: mirc 色彩是 irc 通用格式
<pocoyo> iGoogle: 不就是拱形。你说啥意思。
<snugglecat> dell, 你去 google 找 linux 发行版
<HsiangChang_> 一个发行版
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 噢
<caleb-> dell: linux 发行版数千种
<iGoogle> pocoyo: 你理解错了
<snugglecat> caleb-, 问题是原来freenode不允许文字颜色的哇
<HsiangChang_> 我找不到mirc的code···
<caleb-> 拱形++
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 。
<dell> ubuntu方便点
<caleb-> 构架++
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 以前我也在这里试过颜色， 不起作用， 但现在可以了
<caleb-> 初学用 ubuntu 还是不错的
<HsiangChang_> 发现xchat对输入法支持不是很好诶
<iGoogle> snugglecat: 那是房间关闭了颜色而已
<snugglecat> 各位上得了 google 吗
<caleb-> xchat 对中英文混合支持也不好，常常掉字
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 哦， 酱紫啊
<dell> 只能用google.com.hk
<snugglecat> iGoogle, 我还以为是整个 irc 都不准呢
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 用 DejaVu Sans Mono 当然掉字
<iGoogle> 。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 闪闪依旧
<maxupeng> 我用ubuntu，客户端是pidgin
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那驱动真有问题了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 麻辣隔壁的
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 因为 DejaVu 字体太大，比中文大，用文泉驿等宽正黑就没问题了
<dell> 我的也在闪
 * snugglecat 给了 dell 一个吻
<snugglecat> caleb-, 从来没出现过问题
<jiero> iGoogle:  没搞出来。不过推荐你一个字体玩 electrum adf
<caleb-> Freebuilder: 不是那问题
<iGoogle> jiero: 圆体统一。
<pocoyo> .
<pocoyo> +c 是啥意思。。
 * tenzu testing
<Freebuilder> caleb-, 什么问题？
<jiero> iGoogle:  哦。不过是英文的
<snugglecat> 啥圆体，字体吗
<iGoogle> 疼猪。你敢乱搞
<lolicon> 突然收到邮件。。。明天面试。。..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看来要上catalyst了
<tenzu> 我这里还是彩色的
<lolicon> 坑爹啊什么准备都没有啊啊
<jiero> lolicon: 哈哈
<iGoogle> 球猫
<caleb-> lolicon: 假日面试？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 呃，好的 ati 必然要 catalyst 的
<snugglecat> 元体找不到简体繁体一致的
<moriramar> Guest11614, 不是。我回你了。你說mtl的事是吧？
<lolicon> caleb-: 学校明天上课
<iGoogle> tenzu: 客户端，Perl脚本过滤掉就是。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是好的。集成显卡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上网本
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 一直闪闪
<tenzu> iGoogle: 刚才你看我发的是彩色么?
<iGoogle> 那是你自己
<iGoogle> 我以为你不想看别人的
<tenzu> iGoogle: 截图我看看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 集成显卡？ ati ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<iGoogle> 斗篷，你的教父完蛋了。
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<tenzu> 今天好多大仙都来了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 应该不会支持 catalyst 的吧
<iGoogle> tenzu: 截图嘛。我opera。本来css彩色的。不是你那档次。 lol
<maxupeng> ibus拼音输入法用那个比较好？
<lerosua> iGoogle:  R.I.P
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就没救了
<tenzu> iGoogle: 我就看看我刚才那句话
<iGoogle> lerosua: 你痛苦不。
<iGoogle> tenzu: 找不到了
<lerosua> iGoogle: 痛苦
<caleb-> maxupeng: 每个人不一样，都试试吧
<Freebuilder> maxupeng, 我用 ibus-pinyin
<gebjgd> iGoogle, 痛苦
<spirit_avril> 大家觉得APU如何?
<gebjgd> spirit_avril, 好
<Guest11614> Guest11614: 嗯
<gebjgd> spirit_avril, 新入的apu
<caleb-> APU--
<iGoogle> lerosua: 可怜的，刚刚找到一个靠山。
<gebjgd> spirit_avril, 还在等6670
<gebjgd> spirit_avril, 交火
<spirit_avril> gebjgd: 性能如何呢?
<gebjgd> spirit_avril, 还没测试
<tenzu> iGoogle: 你的破客户端,难道是即时清除irc记录的么?
<gebjgd> spirit_avril, 不过win7给了5.8
<iGoogle> lerosua: objective-c好玩不。
<lerosua> iGoogle:  好玩
<dell> 求推荐一个irc。。
<Freebuilder> tenzu, 在搞什么呢
<pocoyo> 我这里都没有颜色。
<spirit_avril> gebjgd: 是笔记本的还是台式机的?
<dell> 现在的这个不好用
<pocoyo> dell: erc
<iGoogle> tenzu: 不清。找不到
<lerosua> iGoogle: 感觉vala是跟objective-c学的
<gebjgd> spirit_avril, 台式机
<dell> 是中文的么？
<gebjgd> spirit_avril, a6 3650
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ gmlive的監護人，你木有 將 gmlive打造成 wx.gtk的萬能播放器麼?
<iGoogle> lerosua: 。。。都差不多概念。写法不同的嘛。
<tenzu> Freebuilder: 看看能不能禁掉颜色而已
<caleb-> wx--
<spirit_avril> gebjgd: 我搞不懂APU有什么优势  是更经济了嘛?省了显卡的钱?
<MaskRay2> irssi 如何设置备份 nick list，主 nick 不可用时依次尝试其他的
<gebjgd> spirit_avril, 交火。新的apu起码是32nm的
<caleb-> spirit_avril: 省钱不占空间
<CyrusYzGTt> 發現 dell 是用 quassel的
<Freebuilder> tenzu, 有颜色不挺好的嘛
<dell> 对啊，现在用蒙了
<CyrusYzGTt> 高手，，寡人還在用 xchat
<dell> 不会设置
<tenzu> Freebuilder: 测试一下而已
<dell> 这个是自带的
<iGoogle> Freebuilder: 有些人偏执。
<spirit_avril> caleb-: APU集成的都是ATI的 
<dell> 今天第一次用
<iGoogle> ler..
<gebjgd> spirit_avril, 你上网看评测啊
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ler，，走了，
<iGoogle> 斗篷，，，太快了。lp叫他了。
<gebjgd> 还没搞定arm arch上的nx
<gebjgd> 笨死我了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,寡人在 f15 x86_64 上用nxclient
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我这里显示不了颜色。。
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 上的了 喷嚏不
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, nxclient在哪儿都能跑
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 说的是nxserver
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt: 敢称寡人？等下让你寡。
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 不能
<snugglecat> 我怎么起 ssh 服务哇
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 肥鱼给我的电脑送你了
<snugglecat> 我不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 哦哦，你要搞 遠程桌面 代理麼？？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 要不？
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, arch arm
<tenzu> pocoyo: irssi就能看到
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥机器
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ ..我是 寡人 嘛。。木有 女朋友 老婆
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是那台celeron 1.3 512内存
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 台机啊，不要了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 笔记本
<iGoogle> CyrusYzGTt	我是 寡人 嘛。。木有 女朋友 老婆
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 哦哦。。你想 遠程桌面控制你的arm??
<moriramar> 相傳Ext4要加入快照功能了，大家有關注的嗎？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么台机啊
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 怎么在控制台直接起sshd服务器，给个命令， 我帮你其个ssh
<moriramar> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTU0Mg
<jiero> gebjgd: 发现垃圾i865G显卡都能跑OpenCLonk
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我已经两个2机器了啊
<[ub]> ⇪ ti: [Phoronix] Snapshots Support For EXT4 File-System
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你這是單色字
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 莫非有男朋友？（惊！）
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, debian arm上就跑的挺好
<iGoogle> moriramar: 要那干嘛
<iGoogle> caleb-: ++
<pocoyo> 难道都是用的彩色字？
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: /etc/init.d/sshd start
<jiero> 累了。
<moriramar> iGoogle, 不小心刪錯文件的時候到是很方便。
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 本尊是男人
<jiero> 睡睡就醒
<alvin_rxg> snugglecat: 算了，后续配置一堆了
<iGoogle> moriramar: 你可以回去用libtrash
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 哦
<moriramar> iGoogle, ……
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 好吧，我不會arm 你自己繼續
<Freebuilder> 装个 fontforge 只为查看 ttf
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 快照功能，，不怕觸犯專利麼？？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, ？
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ gnome不是有個默認的麼？？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, LVM早就有快照了，也沒聽說有專利問題呀？
<Freebuilder> CyrusYzGTt, OpenBox 环境
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 好吧，，用ext4的飄過
<snugglecat> alvin_rxg, 起了
<CyrusYzGTt> Freebuilder§ 哦
<dell> 尝试下能否显示颜色
<Jakalala> ChanServ: !time
<CyrusYzGTt> .. ChanServ 是 freenode 的，，
<dell> 黑色
<dell> 有颜色么。。
<iGoogle> 中国电信长沙分公司紧急工程施工
<iGoogle> 影响客户通信的公告
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt:你对 Chanserv说!time .lubot2不会出来烦你，不信你试下
<Jakalala> !time | CyrusYzGTt
<lubotu2> CyrusYzGTt: Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<pocoyo> 没颜色。
<dell> 继续调试
<iGoogle> dell: 测试啥。就16色。
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 我在通知選項禁止 lubotu2 給我發信息，，不需要
<void1> 发现用客户端来禁止彩色也不错
<Freebuilder> 哥还是稳重点算了，不搞那些狐狸花俏的东西
<dell> 我的不能显示颜色。。
<dell> igoogle湖南的？
<iGoogle> 本来就应该是客户端禁止的事情
<Jakalala> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_BckLb 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 08 日 星期六 22:13:13
<pocoyo> !time
 * oink_BckLb 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 08 日 星期六 22:13:29
<iGoogle> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> !tor
<lubotu2> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<iGoogle> irssi那点屏幕空间，被你们刷2次，就满了。
<dell> 这次应该换颜色了。。
<tenzu> iGoogle: 屏幕太小?
<iGoogle> dpi设置成20？
<iGoogle> 当然小
<pocoyo> tenzu: irssi有没有聊天内容比较多 的时候会卡？
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 你小心像上次一样，被kick
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ .. lubotu2 木有被 [ub] 踢走
<dell> 如何对在irc中回复某人啊？
<Freebuilder> pocoyo, 用了颜色，xchat 也有点卡了
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat表示木有雅麗
<caleb-> 雅麗是啥？
<iGoogle> 用opera吧。
<caleb-> 鸭梨
<iGoogle> 鸭子的力量。
<pocoyo> Freebuilder: 是不是因为记录聊天记录的情况
<tenzu> pocoyo: 从来没有过
<iGoogle> 没游戏玩
<iGoogle> 打cod去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那个上网本也是apu的
<caleb-> iGoogle: 玩女秘书
<dell> 谁知道如何在ubuntu下用eclipse编c++么？
<iGoogle> caleb-: 你帮忙配一个
<tenzu> iGoogle: cod几?
<Freebuilder> pocoyo, 不知道，现在最小化再恢复明明显看到延迟了
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: 上次k 只是对lubotu2 +q， alvin 就kick你了，你还想让k kick lubotu2
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 嗯嗯，的確。，
<iGoogle> 4，5，6，7  http://imagebin.org/178025
<CyrusYzGTt>  /j #linuxzh
<pocoyo> tenzu: 给我上张图看看你们的颜色。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<tenzu> pocoyo: http://img.ly/9cNc
<spirit_avril> iGoogle: 你用的什么字体?
<sgs2_usr> dell: 我有用 eclipse
<dell> 怎么使用啊？
<spirit_avril> iGoogle: ?
<dell> 我的不能make诶。。
<sgs2_usr> dell: 你需 cdt
<dell> 不是从eclipse官网下载的那个eclipse for c++就可以了么？
<CyrusYzGTt>  /j #linuxzh
<dell> 我的在windows下就是这么弄的，用的mingw gcc。。
<dell> 是不是ubuntu下也得使用mingw gcc啊？
<sgs2_usr> dell: 不能够。。。ubuntu 必须有 gcc
<lolicon> 。。
<lolicon> eclipse 貌似木有自带 gcc 哦
<dell> sgs2_usr:必须是mingw gcc吗？
<lolicon> dell: 坑定不是啦。。。
<lolicon> dell: gcc 就行了。。你装个 g++ 什么的
<sgs2_usr> dell: 不。。。ubuntu本身的 gcc
<dell> 但是我用的那个l
<CyrusYzGTt>   /j #CyrusYzGTt
<dell> linux gcc不可以啊
<lolicon> dell: 怎么个不可以法
<lolicon> dell: 你 gcc 怎么装的
<lolicon> dell: 你手动能make吗
<dell> 自带的gcc
<lolicon> dell: ubuntu 自带没有 gcc， 要自己装
<jiero> dell: 不带啊。
<dell> 带的。。
<dell> 现在不可以的情况是没有<iostream>..
<CyrusYzGTt>   /j #CyrusYzGTt
<dell> 就有一个linux gcc
<sgs2_usr> dell: install gcc using synaptic manager
<dell> 怎么突然成英文了？
<dell> 是去软件管理中心，对吧？
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<[ub]> Jakalala, 2011-10-08 22:32:09 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§  /j #stock-cn
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzD7q95UY34
<pocoyo> test
<CyrusYzGTt> 現在 kk 不靈了，，傷心，看着  kk  不能呢個成爲 大小眼的接班人，，
<alvin_rxg> test
<[ub]> alvin_rxg, ....  ㍮ 
<Iansun> ?
<pocoyo> test
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: test ok
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/qUqAc
<MaskRay2> roylez_: 完成版：http://paste.pocoo.org/show/489416/
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: again.
<roylez_> MaskRay2: 完全不懂
<pocoyo> .
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太次了。archlinuxarm 连firefox都装不上，源里少包。破的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: debian 吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 但是明显感觉到arch速度快
<MaskRay2> roylez_: stdin 是邮件，用 notify-send 提示你
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还有aur
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, XD
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 包也全
<alvin_rxg> ..
<roylez_> MaskRay2: 墙似乎有升级了。gem update卡死
<roylez_> MaskRay2: nnnnd
<MaskRay2> 学了一天，这语言不错
<roylez_> MaskRay2: 真想造反了
<MaskRay2> roylez_: 没事……我在墙中墙里……
<MaskRay2> roylez_: 不仅需要国外的，还需要国内的代理……
<roylez_> MaskRay2: ...
<pocoyo> wzssyqa: again.
<roylez_> MaskRay2: 你早点投胎吧
<pocoyo> roylez_: 主席万岁～
<MaskRay2> 明天高铁了，争取投胎
<pocoyo> MaskRay2: 赶紧点。
<MaskRay2> sleep
<wzssyqa> pocoyo: test ok
<roylez_> pocoyo: ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Gem::GemNotFoundException) Could not find a valid gem 'sequel' (3.28.0) locally or in a repository
<pocoyo> roylez_: 很久没没有用过了gem了
<roylez_> pocoyo: 那帮猪头不是直接掐了ssh吧
<naked89tt> deluge中缓存大小（16kib b块）什么意思？？？
<pocoyo> roylez_: 我看我才是猪头，不懂。
<alvin_rxg> b块？
<sikao_lfs> 祝贺啊，内核官方网站终于恢复了。。。。。。。。
<pocoyo`> tsteat
<naked89tt> deluge中缓存大小（16kib b块）什么意思？？？
<naked89tt> 有人知道否
<pocoyo`> 不知道 什么是 deluge
<pocoyo> test
<naked89tt> 一个pt下载工具
<alvin_rxg> naked89tt: 开英语吧…… LANG=en_US.utf8 deluge
<alvin_rxg> 灼眼的夏娜，好看不？
<widon> 拔掉网线后，如何快速恢复网络连接啊，我现在每次都要输入sudo pppoeconf然后还要输入密码
<moriramar> Keyfiles stored on removable media (such as a USB stick) provide protection against a rubberhose attack (torture). In this situation, the passphrase exists solely on the removal media. 
<moriramar> 這個邏輯很奇怪，密鑰文件的密碼背不下來不代表人家不能通過折磨的辦法把密鑰文件搞到手呀？
<moriramar> widon, 現在不用pppoeconf連了吧？
<moriramar> widon, 都是用網路圖示連接了。
<widon> moriramar, 啊，我一直都是用pppoeconf连接的啊，我用的是电信 猫上的
<widon> moriramar, 网路图示是什么东东啊？network manager?
<moriramar> widon, http://wiki.debian.org.hk/w/Connect_Internet_with_NetworkManager_via_PPPoE 文檔可能已經過時，請酌情參考。
<moriramar> widon, 是的。
<widon> moriramar, 我吧network manager卸载了，嫌他不好用
<moriramar> widon, 我記得pppoeconf提示可以使用pon連接的吧？這個軟件我不熟，你再問問其它人，或者找找相關的情况。
<widon> moriramar, 恩，我看看有脚本不
<leyle> 写博客的买什么主机？
<moriramar> leyle, 不買，直接在wordpress上建……
<leyle> moriramar: 那个被墙了
<moriramar> leyle, 博客千千萬，為個博客買主機真心不值。要以後你還想開什麼其它網站什麼的還差不多……
<leyle> moriramar: 哦？好像有道理
<roylez_> happyaron: aron
<roylez_> happyaron: ./bin/twi_meido是啥？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是硬盘块
<alvin_rxg> 。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还是硬盘快
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 直接把20G的老硬盘弄到dockstar上了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 重新装debian
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, arch搞不定nxserver
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 邪门了。以前在686弄的好好的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 新版出的bug吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 有可能
<SkyHacker> = =
<alvin_rxg> ￥——￥
<alvin_rxg> $_$
<alvin_rxg> ¢_¢
 * pocoyo ..
<skyhacker2> anychat~
<alvin_rxg> why must?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 耳朵有声感，但很轻…… >_<
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 牛了逼了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恭喜
<alvin_rxg> 别说以后就一直这样很轻很轻的
<georgetso> hello，请问还有人不
<alvin_rxg> 洗洗睡吧
<georgetso> 请教一个问题
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<georgetso> 请问现在的ubuntu，有木有mac的spotlight类似的gui车gn序？
<georgetso> 请问现在的ubuntu，有木有mac的spotlight类似的gui程序？
<alvin_rxg> [ub]: 重启了？
<alvin_rxg> spotlight 是啥
<georgetso> 呃，，象是 find 命令的gui版
<georgetso> 和自动化版
<alvin_rxg> 有，肯定有。但我不知道，毕竟我不需要
<georgetso> 再请问，有谁晓得有没有 c++ 中文irc频道？
<alvin_rxg> georgetso: 这念头，学这些东西还是靠英语的
<georgetso> 呃，，spotlight是我留在mac的原因之二。
<georgetso> alvin_rxg: 看英语文档看头大了。而且我对c++不熟，正在学。如果是objc，英文完全没问题。
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<georgetso> 难道c＋＋没有中文irc频道么
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<SkyHacker> mac~~~
<Guest88687> 难得难得 这地方有人聊天
<SkyHacker> 考六级，头都大了~~没时间学C++了
<georgetso> cpp.de 这个频道都有
<georgetso> cpp.tw都有
<alvin_rxg> 我1级都没过，你们都过了6级了……
<SkyHacker> = =！！
<alvin_rxg> ffs 火狐怎么经常卡死啊
<SkyHacker> alvin_rxg: 是么？呵呵~
<SkyHacker> alvin_rxg: 用chrome咯
<alvin_rxg> 怀疑跟某个 js 有关。
<georgetso> 你们都睡觉了？
<FIME> 唉  
<georgetso> #import <Foundation/Foundation.h>
<georgetso> int main() {
<georgetso> 	NSLog(@"just a test");
<georgetso> }
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<mayli> alvin_rxg: flash?
<alvin_rxg> mayli: 不是
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 无法启动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 哭死
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 啥
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: http://92.226.3.101:3000/  我开了局域网的东东
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 相同的系统u盘可以启动
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 硬盘不成
<alvin_rxg> 硬盘？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 恩
<alvin_rxg> 不懂，没前提，不知道你说啥
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 没什么，uboot不能启动我的老硬盘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 只能用u盘了
<alvin_rxg> fussli + wurst + kohlrabi
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, Linux debian 3.0.0-1-kirkwood #1 Sun Aug 28 14:30:35 UTC 2011 armv5tel GNU/Linux
<alvin_rxg> wow
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, debian testing
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Fri Sep 9 20:51:05 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 知道。stable
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 刚升级完
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 给房东发过邮件了吗?
<alvin_rxg> 没……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 行吧，我抄你了一份邮件。想想怎么跟房东解释
<alvin_rxg> 说啥？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 我可不想再付半月或者一月的房租
<alvin_rxg> 。
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 下次神马时候去摸哈哈?
<alvin_rxg> 14号
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 那赶紧下周寄了吧。我还要转你钱
<alvin_rxg> 就星期一
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 这两天每天都在外面看房，回家查信息，又去看房
<Jagdwurst> Jagdwurst: 水和电都关了吧?
<alvin_rxg> yo
<alvin_rxg> Jagdwurst: 那邮件是你发给房东了咯？
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 你看的到的吧， 你在cc里
<alvin_rxg> 晕，那上边那些东西我很少看的
<Pwnna> o.o
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<[ub]> xiaoy, 2011-10-09 05:27:08 +0800
<Pwnna> 这个频道里的bot实在太多了。
<Jagdwurst> 这个bot不就是kk的马甲吗
<[ub]>  06:14
<metbsd> n900的配置真烂
#ubuntu-cn 2011-10-09
<Josh4all> xrandr不起作用
<cike> lubuntu已经安装了flash插件但是打开网页的时候还是说没有flash
<pocoyo> cike: 直接下载解压到 ~/.mozilla/plugins里面算了。
<Josh4all> 你安装的是什么？
<cike> 在软件中心搜的flash，装的是adobe的那个
<Kandu> cike: 裝完後 sudo update-alternatives --config flash-mozilla.so 下選擇 adobe 版的
<cike> Kandu, 我试试
<Kandu> cike: 或者把 gnash 刪掉也行
<cike> Kandu, 有没有办法让mplayer在firefox中播放flash？
<Kandu> cike: 不知道
<MeaCulpa> cike: 拿到url自己播放吧
<cike> MeaCulpa, flash真让人头疼
<MeaCulpa> cike: en, mplayer不错，要在FF里播放，有点那个
<cike> MeaCulpa, 有点什么？
<MeaCulpa> cike: z-turn, lag
<cui_inspur> 有用gnome3桌面的吗
<MeaCulpa> cike: FF总有个tmp地点，mplayer $(ls -t /tmp/Flash*|head -1)
<cike> MeaCulpa>> ？？
<Josh4all> 开源ATI驱动怎么设置“全屏保持纵横比”？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<adam8157> roylez: 收到一份推荐来的简历, 推荐人是luke@jedi....一看就觉得靠谱
<Josh4all> 什么？
<roylez> adam8157: luke.... 谁？
<roylez> adam8157: 免费的眼镜没了，不折腾劳神的转运了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • realvpn 在ubuntu下怎么连接？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347931 我按官方的提示Type in the console : openvpn --config configpath/servnameandport.ovpn ( Linux ) 连接不上 home/ppc/config# openvpn --config uk.real-vpn.com-tcp-443.ovpn Sun Oct 9 09:23:11 2011 OpenVPN 2.1.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [PKCS11] [MH] [PF_INET6] [eurephia] built on Mar 11 2011 Sun  ...
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/43a39d58gw1dlwz4c52e6j.jpg
<Josh4all> 有人知道怎么解决么？
<adam8157> roylez: 一个猎头吧 貌似
<adam8157> roylez: 没看过星球大战?
<roylez> adam8157: 看过，那片子没感觉
<adam8157> roylez: 这些转运, 一个让用IE, 一个客服用QQ =,=
<adam8157> 不知道挑哪个好了
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<GNUdog> adam8157: 蛋蛋早
<adam8157> GNUdog: - -
<adam8157> GNUdog: 收到一份推荐来的简历, 推荐人是luke@jedi....一看就觉得靠谱
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你要师从 Yoda 了？
<GNUdog> Luke Skywalker...
<CyrusYzGTt> 鬼來了
 * ghosTM55 ......
 * pocoyo 赶紧跑
<CyrusYzGTt> o(∩∩)o...哈哈‘
 * CyrusYzGTt 在 ghosTM55 頭上貼上 一張寫有"hello world"的黃符。。完事
<maucat> 我想请教个C语言随机数的问题
<maucat> 但是不可以粘代码。。。
<maucat> 有人能帮帮我吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> 程序片段贴至 http://code.bulix.org 图 http://imagebin.org 等待 adam8157 的回答
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: - -!
<ghosTM55> 话说我最近在帮朋友招C开发人员
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 嗯嗯
<ghosTM55> 有兴趣的可以和我联系
<adam8157> ghosTM55: 啥公司 哪里? 帮人问
<georgetso> ghosTM55: are you on vps linode? vpn?
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀 georgetso 現在追蹤 ghosTM55 ，抓鬼敢死隊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu软件中心打不开（用root权限能打开），请教！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347938 如题，我的软件中心在普通用户下打不开，但在命令行中用root权限能打开，如下图所示： 请各位高手赐教！！！ PS：我卸载再从新安装还是不行。update也不行，请求帮忙！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lxf1992521 — 201 ...
<georgetso> CyrusYzGTt: 拜托，恐怖主义还在泛滥，你怎会有心情围观我
<maucat> 我把代码放上去了
<CyrusYzGTt> georgetso§ 平心待之
<CyrusYzGTt> maucat§ 你木有貼那個代碼的 地址上來 adam8157 怎麼回答你
<maucat> http://code.bulix.org/zxeb77-80670
<maucat> 嗯。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ <maucat> http://code.bulix.org/zxeb77-80670
<maivel> 有人平时上笨兔兔么？域名是不是换了啊？
<ghosTM55> adam8157: 上海的,一家做路由器嵌入式开发的,人都非常靠谱
<ghosTM55> georgetso: 对
<adam8157> maucat: srand() These sequences are repeatable by calling srand() with the same seed value.
<adam8157> maucat: 同样的seed 同样的返回
<maucat> adam8157: 但是我把srand()放到for循环外面就能产生不同的随机数了啊
<maucat> 如何把srand()放到循环里产生的随机数就是一样的了
<adam8157> maucat: 被优化了 只算了一次吧
<maucat> 我用gcc编绎的
<adam8157> maucat: 先volatile一个变量, 每次取值 去做seed
<adam8157> maucat: 说错了
<adam8157> gcc会优化的
<pocoyo> maucat: 你放外面不算了。
<adam8157> maucat: 你给我的有两行srand?
<maucat> adam8157: 弄错了
<maucat> adam8157: 删除一行
<maucat> adam8157: 本来以我来看。要把srand()放for里面才正确，但是结果是要把srand()放for外面结果才正确
<maucat> adam8157: 按理来说，srand()放for外面，那种子值是一样的，结果都是同一个数，但是却不然。
<adam8157> maucat: 你printf里还有个rand()?
<maucat> adam8157: 我看网上说rand()用srand()生成的种子来生成随机数的
<maucat> adam8157: 是不是我问题表述得不太清楚啊？
<adam8157> maucat: rand()是个伪随机数 没法保证
<maucat> adam8157: 可能我的问题没能表述清楚
<wishstudio> maucat: 种子一样产生的随机数当然一样
<maucat> adam8157: 我再去粘下代码，再把链接发上来吧
<GNUdog> maucat: 现在的随机数都是伪随机数，当你 seed 的时候，对于同一个进程，seed 的那个队列很难发生变化
<adam8157> maucat: man 3 rand
<adam8157> maucat: 我只能理解为, 你放到里头, 整个环境对于rand都是一样的, 于是没变化. 放到外头, 反而有i什么的变了
<wishstudio> adam8157: 这是 libc 的随机数，不是 kernel 的随机数
<mao> vim能不能自动自动补全，我的意思是不用不要按tab或者其他键，直接就出来补全选项
<user_ash> 大家能不能推荐几个中文的可以闲聊瞎扯的频道？
<pocoyo> user_ash:  这个就可以。
<user_ash> 除了这个呢，感觉都好专业-_-b
<adam8157> wishstudio: 是啊. kernel的随机数反而更接近真随机. kernel的会利用很多随机的环境值
<user_ash> 只是单纯想聊天
<wishstudio> adam8157: libc 的 rand 值只与种子和第几次调用有关。那个程序如果 srand 放里面，假设每次 time 没变化，那么种子都一样，每次都是第一次调用 rand() 所以都一样
<adam8157> wishstudio: 哦 第几次啊? 多谢多谢 原来是这样
<cike> user_ash>> 这里就是，只是你没碰上，如果刚好有人开了那么一个话题，这几乎就成了一个闲聊的地方
<CyrusYzGTt> > rand 9
<kk> CyrusYzGTt, 2
<CyrusYzGTt> > rand 9
<CyrusYzGTt> > rand 9
<CyrusYzGTt> > rand 9
<maucat> http://code.bulix.org/il3nkk-80671
<maucat> 我刚才可能没表述清楚，我又重新弄了下，望指教，谢谢了
<adam8157> maucat: 看 wishstudio 的解释
<WiiW> irb(main):173:0> rand( 9) == rand (9)
<WiiW> => false
<zlx> who write code with wxpython in windows?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 你抽了么
<adam8157> GNUdog: 啥
<GNUdog> adam8157: 笑的抽了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 我这几天有点咳嗽...
<adam8157> GNUdog: 原来iirc是个缩写...昨天给xterm那个维护写邮件, 还以为这是个啥专业术语...几天又看到
<GNUdog> adam8157: iirc 是啥？
<user_ash> 唔，有在杭州的／在读的么？
<adam8157> GNUdog: If I remember correctly
<GNUdog> adam8157: GJ
<user_ash> orz
<zlx> 谁在windows下使用wxpython?
<user_ash> 没用过.
<pocoyo> 干什么用的
<zlx> 现在需要写一些图形界面的软件
<maxupeng> 请问一下vim在命令模式下，怎么设置让状态栏能够显示命令，如敲"+p时，状态栏会显示"+p
<alexckx> 这里有 MM 不？:P
<FIME> 泡MM
<pocoyo> alexckx: 有。只怕你泡不起啊
<alexckx> pocoyo: 哪位？叫啥.为啥呢？
<FIME> 如果是成人泡MM 要有代价的 比如有钱 有车 有房
<pocoyo> alexckx: 频道管理员。
<alexckx> FIME: 那是实际情况，这是网络只须精神满足。　http://imm.io/a7ec　无聊中看电视剧
<kk> ⇪ ti: imm.io - Screenshot-16.png
<FIME> ^_^
<NoIE> http://www.china.com.cn/zhibo/zhuanti/xhgm/2011-10/09/content_23468909.htm
<kk> ⇪ ti: 辛亥革命100周年纪念大会现场直播 - 中国网
<georgetso> 本来想用gtk+写c++界面，结果这东西的非linux版本只有2.2啊。。
<georgetso> 悲剧啊。。。
<woju> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/604ce076tw1dlxomk851pg.gif
<woju> 这个是李小龙
<p6z6> hello~
<Liu> REGISTER yantai1015 
<pocoyo> Liu: 跟 nickserv 发。
<Liu> im learning to configure xchat
<pocoyo> Liu: no chinese?
<Liu> han zi quan shi luan ma
<Liu> - -
<pocoyo> Liu: change the encode utf8. xchat google.
<rothsdad> hi
<[ub]> rothsdad, 好  ㍤ 
<rothsdad> 我想问个问题 我在终端下显示中文“”是方块，请问怎么解决？
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ hi 在賈伯斯 死後才看到你，，
<rothsdad> ?
<[ub]> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于pulseaudio和esd的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347951 ubuntu10.04LTS系统中默认的声音系统是不是pulseaudio？ ps查看系统进程，里面有个pulseaudio进程，没有esd相关的进程。如何启动esd进程？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 linkway — 2011-10-09 12:46 
<rothsdad> emacs 和 chromium 下显示正常
<rothsdad> 是不是我的fontconfig有问题？
 * rothsdad help~
<moriramar> rothsdad, 什麼終端？
<rothsdad> xterm
<moriramar> ……
<woju> rothsdad: 用gnome-terminal
<rothsdad> moriramar: 中文正常显示 但有些中文符号显示为方块
<moriramar> rothsdad, 不知道。我用Gnome-terminal和Konsole的。
<rothsdad> woju: gnome-terminal依赖太多了
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ 試試 wqy-unibit
<rothsdad> CyrusYzGTt: ok
<woju> rothsdad: 你用的什么linux?
<rothsdad> woju: arch
 * [ub] 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<rothsdad> CyrusYzGTt: 悲剧 arch的源里没有wqy-unibit 只有wqy-bitmap 和 mircohei
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ ..好吧，。你全部 wqy安裝吧，這樣會少一些問題
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ 還有 cjk開源的 uming ukai字體
<rothsdad> CyrusYzGTt: 我全部装了
<rothsdad> CyrusYzGTt: 我再试试ukai
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ .. 你是用 zh_CN.UTF-8 嗎，這個貌似木有問題的
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, Uming Ukai開源了嗎？
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 不是文鼎只授權再分發，不許修改嗎？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ,,由 gnu維護的。。我覺得是
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 不過，， mplus倒是開源的
<rothsdad> CyrusYzGTt: 恩 是zh_CN.UTF-8
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, * media-fonts/arphicfonts     License:             Arphic
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ 你訪問的 是 utf8編碼的麼??
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 沒開放。只是授權給用了。
<rothsdad> CyrusYzGTt: 是
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 哦。。好吧，，幸好我是非商業的 可以用正版win7的字體
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ ..你是tty 還是 控制檯？？
<rothsdad> CyrusYzGTt: xterm 终端
<rothsdad> 奇怪 有些中文符号能显示 如：  但是“”号显示为方块
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ .。。字體問題，，這個你問 rothsdad 
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ .。。字體問題，，這個你問 roylez 
<roylez> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 領導先行
<rothsdad> roylez: 请教xterm下显示某些中文符号显示为方块的问题
<roylez> rothsdad: 不要问我，本来就是这样
<roylez> rothsdad: xterm的问题，呵呵
<rothsdad> ...
<rothsdad> urxvt呢？
<adam8157> rothsdad: 中文不会的 极少数特殊字符才会
<rothsdad> adam8157: 恩 中文正常 但“”号显示是方块
<rothsdad> 我换个终端试试
<adam8157> rothsdad: 我就是xterm 看得到你发的
<adam8157> rothsdad: 我的配置https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.Xresources
<CyrusYzGTt> rothsdad§ .。。字體問題，，這個你問 adam8157 
<CyrusYzGTt> 馬後炮。。
<rothsdad> adam8157: 能显示""
<rothsdad> adam8157: 中文不能显示了
<adam8157> rothsdad: 你有没有我的字体嘛?
<adam8157> roylez: 看到了实物kindle 4 很爽
<rothsdad> adam8157: 好了 我没有装zen hei 字体
<roylez> adam8157: 你还没拿到实物，爽别人的是意淫
<adam8157> roylez: 他的不是touch 已经很爽了
<adam8157> roylez: 我转运网注册了
<roylez> adam8157: .
<roylez> adam8157: 简单不？
<roylez> adam8157: 支持支付宝不？
<adam8157> roylez: 简单 支持
<roylez> adam8157: .
<adam8157> roylez: amazon的皮套40刀 买不起啊
<roylez> adam8157: 是啊，穷人伤不起啊
<CyrusYzGTt> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=143221
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blogs.oracle.com/weixue/entry/%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%A9xterm_%E6%98%BE%E7%A4%BA%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87
 * GNUdog 看了 Kindle 的壳，突然觉得，Apple 的壳似乎很厚道了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 刷夜是啥
<aqq> 大家好
<kk> aqq, 好  ㍥ 
<CyrusYzGTt> http://blogs.oracle.com/weixue/entry/%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%A9xterm_%E6%98%BE%E7%A4%BA%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ http://blogs.oracle.com/weixue/entry/%E5%A6%82%E4%BD%95%E8%AE%A9xterm_%E6%98%BE%E7%A4%BA%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87
<lotutu> 以前玩过一个游戏，太空打陨石的，现在想不起来叫什么名字了，有人知道吗
<GNUdog> adam8157: 通宵
<adam8157> GNUdog: 不是吧 你们学校的?
<GNUdog> adam8157: 对
<alexckx> 各位　vim markdown syntax　插件都用哪个？
<adam8157> roylez: 给一个pid 咋确定进程中有没有?
<eatapple> 有人吗？
<eatapple> 请问为什在php中touch（）和fopen（）所创建的文件的所有者不一样？
<eatapple> 请问为什在php中touch（）和fopen（）所创建的文件的所有者不一样？
<eatapple> 请问为什在php中touch（）和fopen（）所创建的文件的所有者不一样？
<Josh4all> 找错地方了吧
<eatapple> Josh4all: 那应该去哪里问？
<woju> gnome是读机怒么吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<roylez> adam8157: ruby？
<roylez> adam8157: 还是C？
<adam8157> roylez: 搞定了...
<adam8157> roylez: ps -p pid -o comm= 判断是否为空
<roylez> adam8157: 发 kill(某个signal)
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roylez: kindle kindle~
<adam8157> roylez: 看同事用Amazon转pdf的 效果真好啊
<roylez> adam8157: 有这等事？？？
<roylez> adam8157: 我几次用amazon转pdf，效果都很渣
<adam8157> roylez: pdf的 发给amazon转
<adam8157> roylez: 非影印
<roylez> 废话，当然非影印
<adam8157> roylez: 我觉得很好哦
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 一个gnome-shell 3.2 屏幕键盘的小技巧。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347956 在元音字母上长按会弹出选择菜单。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jadeity — 2011-10-09 13:42 
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 再帮我看看我的网页， 主要是看配色， 我按网上的配色工具配的。 是不是太唐突了
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, http://58.255.227.173/index.php
<kk> ⇪ ti: Atom Cat
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 在不， 在睡午觉么
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，，正在加載，，嗯困
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 谢了
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,感覺不好，，
<GNUdog> adam8157: 2人
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 我也感觉不大好， 我的配色很差。 按在线配色工具配的。
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ .. 將 右側的顏色 改成 淡藍看看
<snugglecat> 哦。好的
<CyrusYzGTt> 看個 漫畫，，竟然要翻牆。。http://www.nanadm.com/fgw/Naruto/29777.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: 火影忍者第558话_火影忍者在线漫画_NANA动漫
<adam8157> roylez: GNUdog: http://news.163.com/photoview/00AN0001/17999.html#p=7FU2TGL200AN0001
<kk> ⇪ ti: 纪念辛亥革命100周年大会在京举行_网易新闻
<p6z6> 好久没看了
<Iansun> 不用吧，还翻土
<GNUdog> adam8157: 看到了
<Iansun> 墙
<adam8157> roylez: GNUdog: 386出席了....sigh
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 看了。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 看了。。不好看。。沒有看到 ee 和 roylez 
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 这江泽民看上去像假的
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 木有蒼井空
<thorne> malloc有什么作用？ 它和变量定义有什么区别?
<adam8157> roylez: 假的... 还会有谁长成那个样子...
<roylez> adam8157: 多了去了
<moriramar> snugglecat, 這個配色好非主流呀……
<NoIE> document.selection.createRange().htmlText 好像不能写入。
<Iansun> 哪里看到假的？
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.nanadm.com/fgw/Gantz/29239_6.html
<kk> ⇪ ti: 杀戮都市第348话(6)_杀戮都市在线漫画_NANA动漫
<moriramar> roylez, 那老頭不是說面瘫了嗎？
<snugglecat> moriramar, 是啊， 我配色很差， 按在线配色工具胡乱弄的
<moriramar> snugglecat, 頁面主要顏色除了黄色都齊了，左半邊偏冷，右半邊偏暖，但背景又是黑的。所有元素都不搭呀……
<roylez> moriramar: 不知道。这个看上去一点点都不带霸气，跟小弟似的 adam8157 
<moriramar> roylez, 就那麼點氣了，想霸氣也難……
<roylez> moriramar: naive
<snugglecat> moriramar, 是啊， 所以才让你们给意见啊， 我是色盲
<moriramar> snugglecat, 你看你要什麼主色調吧？大概定一種或者兩種顏色。
<snugglecat> moriramar, 但网上配的，要不就1种，要不就三种， 没俩的
<snugglecat> moriramar, 现在再看看， 我改了下
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 右边变浅蓝的了
<snugglecat> 谁帮我配色
<snugglecat> 我是色盲
<moriramar> snugglecat, 那就按1種改吧。
<moriramar> snugglecat, 3種的那個真心噁心……
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ 嗯，可以，就是 左上角，，顯得很難看
<snugglecat> 哦
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那logo????
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ..嗯，那個牆就部分變白了，，
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 那是高光:)
<CyrusYzGTt> snugglecat§ ,,失真吧，不好看
<snugglecat> 我的想法是， 主体是一块一块方块搭上去的， 背景弄成有一定深度的墙。 有个层次。 我的想法是酱紫。 实现不知道别人看不看得出
<snugglecat> 背景弄浅色点看看
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，你自己決定，，吾要翻牆看漫畫了，，坑爹的gfw
<snugglecat> CyrusYzGTt, 好的
<snugglecat> 谢了
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 你真的不用上班的？
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,吾是 坑老族，，。。還有若 考試還是木有通過，還是繼續 啃老
<Iansun> irssi 哪个主题好一些啊
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 赞
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ,,嗯，，不過我在三十歲前一定要自殺的
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 更赞
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 嗯，
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 扯啥呢
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 有痔的青年
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 在瞎扯
<adam8157> 胸有大痣
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 你才有痣，你全家都有痣
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 洞蜋
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ ???
<CyrusYzGTt> 睡覺了，，好睏
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
 * mayli 今日人品？
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 安装ubuntu进入桌面后花屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347962 进入系统后，大概30秒后会出现这种情况，且越来越严重，直到看不清画面忍不住关机。 笔记本安装的是AMD64的ubuntu11 统计信息: 发表于 由 kikoki — 2011-10-09 14:34 
<snugglecat> moriramar, 再帮我看看，背景调成浅色了， 现在除了链接颜色， 整体是红蓝配
<moriramar> snugglecat, 好很多。
<snugglecat> moriramar, 谢谢
<snugglecat> 谢谢 moriramar CyrusYzGTt 
<moriramar> 左側的黑線有種說不上來的感覺。試着增加些立體感吧，比如陰影或者漸變。
<moriramar> snugglecat, 不謝。
<snugglecat> ：）
<snugglecat> moriramar, 但我做成了背光， 没有阴影的啊
<pocoyo> 要求真高啊。
<snugglecat> 试着将边框弄浅色
<georgetso> 请教问题，我装了ubuntu server, 结果在grub那里无法倒计时，非得等我点回车。但是因为是服务器，又不会经常接键盘上去啊
<MeaCulpa> roylez: .
<woju> snugglecat: 我觉得色彩太多了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<snugglecat> woju, 哦。 我加了黄色了。 红蓝俩就好了吗。 
<snugglecat> woju, 但我有点想要多点， 因为我的主题是“积木”building blocks. 有点想多点。 但太多了，又不知道怎么配
<snugglecat> woju, 你有啥子建议不
<snugglecat> knownbad, 好。 美国那边情况怎么样了
<knownbad> 什么情况？
<snugglecat> 示威啊
<knownbad> 平常心
 * snugglecat 真不知道美国怎么搞的， 还弄出个游行示威， 真丢脸。 还是中国这边独好啊， 和谐稳定。 还刚庆祝完国庆节呢
<adam8157> jyfl987: http://www.guokr.com/post/66442/
<kk> ⇪ ti: 【只要你敢来，我们就敢面！】果壳霸王面招聘10.15北京专场 - 一地果壳小组 - 果壳网 guokr.com
<_5mao> 还有天宫一号胜利升空了
<knownbad> 我觉的抗议有理啊。
 * gfrog 抓狂了抓狂了，kdialog显示的popup竟然是gnome样式，这玩意在哪改啊。。。。
<_5mao> 当然有理。 美国人民开始醒悟了。 打倒万恶的资本主义。
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 球教
<adam8157> gfrog: 我知道
<moriramar> _5mao, 那什麼遊行。NY的同學來報，根本不算什麼。哪次同性戀的遊行都比這個強。
<adam8157> gfrog: 找找那个命令
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<_5mao> moriramar, 那是美国人民醒悟的还不够彻底， 派一军五毛去帮帮他们
<moriramar> _5mao, ……三炮部隊威武……
<_5mao> :)
<_5mao> 不说了， 我去收钱去。
 * gfrog 好吧notify-send还木有kdialog靠谱，没法指定display，干脆啥也显示不出来。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 没找到
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 给点思路呢？
<_5mao> gfrog, 你是说类似kde程序弹出 gtk样式的对话框？？？
<adam8157> 陈年往事了 忘了
<_5mao> gfrog, 貌似有的改的
<_5mao> gfrog, 等等
<adam8157> gfrog: qt4-qtconfig 和这个有关系吧
<gfrog> _5mao: 我是不想丫弹出gtk样式的
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.adam8157.info/blog/2010/08/set-qt-theme/
<gfrog> _5mao: 而且只有notify popup是这样，
<gfrog> _5mao: 我十分怀疑是我kubuntu没整明白
<_5mao> gfrog, 是不是类似我说的那种情况。
<gfrog> _5mao: 差不多吧。。。
<jiero> qt的对话框为啥功能那么少啊？
<_5mao> gfrog, 例如一个 qt程序打开文件， 却是 gtk 的对话框样式， 而不是 qt 或 kde 的
<gfrog> _5mao: 嗯哼
<jiero> 文件操作对话框，qt的太差
<_5mao> gfrog, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_Look_for_QT_and_GTK_Applications_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29#.E6.80.8E.E6.A0.B7.E4.B8.BA.E6.AF.8F.E4.B8.80.E4.B8.AA.E5.B7.A5.E5.85.B7.E8.AE.BE.E7.BD.AE.E9.A3.8E.E6.A0.BC.3F
<jiero> stlxv 到底是何方神圣？
<_5mao> gfrog, 看看这个， 它有说改 gfrog 不过他说的是 “GTK2程序拥有KDE的文件对话框 ”
<gfrog> _5mao: 我那个不是gtk程序。。。
 * gfrog 唉，有重装的冲动了，从gnome切换到kde没重装，可能gnome卸载的不干净
<adam8157> gfrog: 输错命令 退出了 好不容易爬上来
<adam8157> gfrog: qtconfig有用吗
<_5mao> gfrog, 我没详细看。 应该一样的道理吧。 gtk 显示 kde 文件对话框， 应该反过来也行吧。 肯定是哪里有设置的
<gfrog> adam8157: 还有不能登录的问题？ 
<gfrog> adam8157: 够呛，其他gtk程序已经是kde look了，例如xchat
<adam8157> gfrog: 办公室的 你知道的
<gfrog> adam8157: 貌似这几天我登录很顺畅啊。。。
<_5mao> adam8157, gconf 差不多。 应该和qt没直接关系。 貌似是一个钩子，qt调用某个系统设置的对话框
<adam8157> gfrog: 你来的早 不信你现在退出去试试
<gfrog> adam8157: 囧
<adam8157> gfrog: 清掉~下的.* 哇哈哈
<_5mao> 应该去看看某个系统设置的问题
<_5mao> 详细不懂。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那不退了。。 要不然还得挂代理
<gfrog> adam8157: 那就彻底死翘翘了
<_5mao> gfrog, 包装脚本以 LD_PRELOAD来强制GTK2程序为 KDE 文件对话框 (打开、保存等等）。 常识理解一下这句话
<adam8157> gfrog: Gnome相关的删了总不怕吧
<_5mao> gfrog, 你看看那个脚本是怎么做的， 你反过来做看看
<gfrog> _5mao: 我已经说了它是kde程序，在kde环境里，出了gtk look，我抓狂这点。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 删不干净，我还用xchat呢，总不能把glib都删了。。。 唉，攒了很久的chat log，不好转换啊
<_5mao> gfrog, 我知道啊， 你反过来啊。 以 LD_PRELOAD来强制qt4/kde程序为qt4/kde文件对话框。
<adam8157> gfrog: 蛋疼
<gfrog> _5mao: 嗯，继续各种尝试去
<gfrog> adam8157: 我也觉得，当初死心塌地irssi多好
<_5mao> gfrog, 按我的理解是，现在是qt4被强制以 gtk2的对话了
<_5mao> 去看看那个脚本他是怎么做的。 然后反过来做
<gfrog> _5mao: 脚本是我自己写的。。
<zypeh> 请问一下，如何将整个分区都解除唯读权限啊啊啊？？
<zypeh> 把它改成能读写的～～
<_5mao> gfrog, 哦。
<_5mao> zypeh, fstab 吧
 * jiero 摆各路豪侠。
 * jiero 用错了字。。。望赎罪
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 自宫谢罪吧。
<jiero> ScarletWolf:  怕疼
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 你算哪门的。。。
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 凯旋门
 * jiero 切了ScarletWolf。开溜。
<pocoyo> jiero: 把贞操献来谢罪
<Icelure> jiero, 开溜的人要切丁丁
<jiero> pocoyo: 。。。你有本事来拿。。。
<ScarletWolf> jiero: 。。。
 * gfrog 做U盘重装系统。。。 同样的脚本，在Fedora15的KDE上就好好的。
 * gfrog 装个干净系统看看还有问题木有。。。
<jiero> ice
<jiero> Icelure:  骚扰一次。
<adam8157> gfrog: 疼不
<gfrog> adam8157: 既然折腾了，就折腾死算了
<gfrog> adam8157: emmm，还是先用虚拟机试试吧，免得是ubuntu自己的bug
<adam8157> gfrog: 轻量级系统的好处是, 晓得是哪里出问题
<gfrog> adam8157: emmmm，我对ubuntu表示深度的鄙视，版本和版本之间切换代价太大了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 还好, ubuntu对普通用户应该是最后的选择了
<gfrog> adam8157: 话说我要不要试试debian去呢。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: debian sid用户表示debian棒啊
<Cherrot> 有人试过在l2tp VPN中嵌套一个openVPN吗？
<gfrog> adam8157: sid 现在kernel version是多少？
<adam8157> gfrog: 3.06
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，你大概是自己编译内核流。。。。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: KDE呢？ 4.7？
<adam8157> gfrog: 从不
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧
<adam8157> gfrog: 只在beaker的机器和BSP里编译
<gfrog> adam8157: 编完放自己机器上用嘛？ 哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: 自己不用的...没必要 懒得
<roylez> adam8157: 新浪自己承认那个1300万转发里面只有3000多正常用户，其实我估计真实比例还远远小于 这个。之前玩转发抽奖还以为自己营销的不错那些公司，你们情何以堪啊。
<adam8157> gfrog: 4:4.4.5-1
<roylez> adam8157: 这是个神马时代啊
<adam8157> roylez: 这是最好的时代 也是最差的时代
<adam8157> -- 狄更斯
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋...
<gfrog> adam8157: sid 才4.4.5。。。。 
<adam8157> gfrog: 4:4.6.5-1
<gfrog> adam8157: 算了，不玩了，还得自己折腾4.7
<adam8157> gfrog: 不知道看哪个包
<gfrog> adam8157: kdebase吧
<adam8157> 4:4.6.5-1
<adam8157> roylez: ...
 * gfrog 用autotest跑个ubuntu的install去。。。
<yuan> 请教个问题，有个ntfs的移动硬盘，出现坏道。拷问文件的时候，会卡在有破损文件出，死机。后面的文件也都拷贝不出来。如何才能避免坏道，最高效的挽救硬盘数据呢？
<palomino|working> 前几天我有个硬盘坏道了 , yuan
<palomino|working> 上网搜了一下 , yuan
<roylez> palomino|working: wow，破马说人话了哦
<palomino|working> 说比较新的硬盘，你只要重新写入一下坏的地方，会自动重映射一个扇区来代替坏的 , yuan
<yuan> palomino|working, 这个具体如何操作呢？
<palomino|working> 我就dd了那个文件一下...
<palomino|working> 忘了设长度
<yuan> palomino|working, 我拷贝的大量的数据，10g左右的文件，不清楚那些文件有破损
<palomino|working> 结果把所有空闲硬盘空间都写了一遍
<palomino|working> 显示一下当前的文件呀
<palomino|working> cp -v?
<yuan> 在坏道上的文件基本就没法解救了吧
<roylez> adam8157:  01:13:33 up 216 days,  7:58, 38 users,  load average: 24.69, 17.24, 8.42
<adam8157> roylez: 你的?
<mao> /et/securetty文件里的Embedded Freescale i.MX ports是什么啊，可以注释掉
<mao> 吗
<roylez> adam8157: 我们的服务器
<adam8157> roylez: 服务器有啥
<roylez> adam8157: RHEL4，一坨一坨的
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • cups 服务器 安装两台 三星scx-4321 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347973 大家好: 前期做的CUPS服务器因为有点问题今天用另外一台机器进行更换,出现了问题 以前的服务器是安装了两台三星的scx4321的打印机,使用的USB端口接在服务器上,一台装白纸,命名为scx-4321,所用端口为 /dev/usblp0,另一台装废纸, ...
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋我很好奇你的邮件提醒脚本为神马不用指定X display name就可以直接notify-send呢。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: notify-send 需要指定?
<gfrog> adam8157: 我在procmail的pipe脚本里试了下，不指定display啥都没有
<mao> ubuntu没办法按tab命令补全了，一般的还能行，但是有两个单词就不行了，比如sudo可以补全，再接着的命令就没办法补全了
<mayli> mDCCbot: hi
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ping
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<jiero> roylez: 主席使用垂直放置显示器的办法吗？
<roylez> jiero: 以前用，现在不用了
<mao> tab补全不好用了，怎么回事啊
<adam8157> GNUdog|work: 你比官网更新的都快
<roylez> jiero: 转过来就是
<GNUdog> adam8157: 还好啦
<jiero> roylez: 不能转的显示器。
<jiero> roylez: 我也想用。。。
<GNUdog> adam8157: 这个喷嚏…
<adam8157> GNUdog: - -
<jiero> adam8157:  阿当 我觉得这个比蛋蛋好听。
<adam8157> jiero: +1
<mao> sudo modproe这个命令的modproe命令就没办法补全，怎么回事啊
<adam8157> GNUdog: FAD报名了
<GNUdog|work> adam8157, 嗯，周末一起参加咯
<CyrusYzGTt> 狼來了，，快跑
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不用跑 /ignore ScarletWolf  就堵住耳朵了
<ScarletWolf> ...
<Oooops> 啥狼哦。就一小孩
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不嘟
<ScarletWolf> CyrusYzGTt: 我还什么都没说呢。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不堵
<Oooops> 支持掐架
<roylez> Oooops: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> ScarletWolf§ 知道，，sexwolf乖，，伸出手過來
<jiero> Oooops: 这里对你来说都是小孩吧。。。
 * alvin_rxg 掐架
<Oooops> jiero: 那也不至于。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  你伸手。wolf探舌。
 * adam8157 围观
<ScarletWolf> ...
<Oooops> 支持 ScarletWolf 咬死 CyrusYzGTt
 * jiero 想看  alvin_rxg掐adam8157
<GNUdog> Oooops: ee好凶残
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 把 adam8157 扔給 ScarletWolf ，看看會不會 擋回來
<Oooops> .
 * adam8157 想看 Oooops 掐 Destine 
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ ee是壞人
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<Oooops> 支持 GNUdog 和 ScarletWolf 相残。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 不能說 神仙姐姐
<lainme> 忽然这么欢乐。。
<adam8157> lainme: 囡囡你来啦
 * GNUdog 想看 Oooops 和 ChanServ 对殴
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡
<Oooops> 支持 lainme 鞭 adam8157
<Oooops> GNUdog: 那是bot哦。
<adam8157> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 囡囝
<roylez> Destine: harpy呢？
<jiero> lainme:  囡囡 -  我也叫
<adam8157> ScarletWolf: 你一来就变得欢乐
<GNUdog> Oooops: 这样，你就死的会很平静了
<Oooops> GNUdog: 为啥
<lainme> Oooops: 你和roylez比较适合
 * adam8157 ee呆了
<GNUdog> Oooops: chanserv 权利最大，直接掐死
<CyrusYzGTt> Oooops§ ChanServ 是 freenode ,,就好像 lubotu2 是 ubuntu的
<Oooops> 支持 GNUdog 和 ScarletWolf 咬一嘴巴毛
<roylez> lainme: 死宅囡
<Oooops> GNUdog: 可bot无法触发的
<adam8157> roylez: lol
<jiero> roylez: 主席强悍。。。
<lainme> roylez: 你带的好头。。
<ScarletWolf> Oooops: 我更喜欢猫
<GNUdog> Oooops: 会的，当 ChanServ 看不下去 ee 这么凶残的时候，就会触发了
<jiero> ScarletWolf: 我更常虐猫
<roylez> lainme: 我仅仅是跟你打招呼啊
<Oooops> 那让 GNUdog 改成 gNUcat
<mayli> mayli_DCCbot: botinfo
<Oooops> 才上班，就下班了。 nnnnnd
 * CyrusYzGTt 不明真相羣衆圍觀
<adam8157> Oooops: ->_->
<Oooops> 支持 roylez 掐 jiero
 * jiero 望着 Oooops 不明所以
<roylez> Oooops: 蚯蚓你又来
<Oooops> 。难道 jiero变bot了
<Oooops> roylez: 弹涂鱼来掐架。
<jiero> Oooops: 我是MJ
<Oooops> 吐泥巴
<jpegreader> 怎样在ubuntu11.10中更改显示用的字体？
<Oooops> jiero: jiejie呢？
<jiero> jpegreader: 改 fontconfig
<Oooops> 。
<jiero> Oooops: 不识的
<Oooops> 我以为是mj
<jpegreader> fontconfig在哪？
<jiero> jpegreader: 我不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾想問問縮寫是 SE 是那個國度的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  spain？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 說中文
<GNUdog> CyrusYzGTt: 是 Square Enix 的
<Oooops> sexland
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 西班牙
<lainme> roylez: http://baybeehh.deviantart.com/art/dreams-259573595 
<CyrusYzGTt> GNUdog§ ,,
<jiero> Oooops vs GNUdog 
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 還是汝比較好一點
<Oooops> 蓝妹也发图？
<roylez> lainme: http://img1.digu.com/u/1318142526614_1e58b156d3bca1bebc9bea128289b279.jpg
<roylez> lainme: 你画的？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你騙人
<Destine> roylez, 不认识。
<jiero> lainme:  你画的？
<lainme> roylez: ...不是。我觉得不错
<Oooops> 懒妹
<roylez> Destine: .......harpyaron
<roylez> lainme: 哦。。。。
<Destine> roylez, 不认识。
<jpegreader> 原来想改字体还得用tweak，真不人性化……
<roylez> Destine: 你被harpy附身了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.moon-soft.com/program/bbs/readelite3566.htm
<mayli> mayli_DCCbot: !hi
<Oooops> 支持 Destine 掐 roylez
<roylez> Oooops: http://www.sinaimg.cn/dy/slidenews/1_img/2011_40/2841_124677_280653.jpg
<Destine> roylez, 真不认识。harpy是谁啊？
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ 呃呃，，現在改爲 私聊給 til了
 * ScarletWolf 掐没意思，踹比较好。
<roylez> Destine: 就是这个人 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6cb90eb5jw1dlx78i400qj.jpg
<adam8157> GNUdog: prime27号发布 和 GDD同一天...  免费发一个吧 哦米豆腐
<Destine> roylez, 哦。
<Oooops> 不掐架，不好玩
 * jiero 发现今天真欢乐啊。
<WiiW> CyrusYzGTt: 非技术的网址？
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/43a39d58gw1dlwz4c52e6j.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: 北京房价几潘？
<Oooops> 真下班了
<CyrusYzGTt> WiiW§ ??什麼？？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 等你花了 $500 买入场券的时候，就可以了
<adam8157> roylez: 30
<jiero> adam8157:  要在北京买房？为啥呢？
<adam8157> jiero: 不买
<roylez> adam8157: 恩...
<jiero> adam8157: 就是，我父母就2套房——工厂分的一套和在威海买了一套。威海多好。
<adam8157> jiero: 准备把家里房子卖了 加钱另外买一套
<adam8157> jiero: 威海是好啊, 回家吃得那个爽
<jiero> adam8157: 盖楼？
<adam8157> jiero: 买商品楼 我们那里现在也就3-4K/m2
<jiero> adam8157: 你是吃海货的？
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。
<adam8157> jiero: 嗯 从小就喜欢吃海货
<mayli> mayli_DCCbot: XDL
<jiero> adam8157: 我唯一一次碰水母就是在威海海滩。直径1米的大家伙
<jiero> adam8157: 不会做。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 不错, imapoffline稳定之后我也改本地
<gfrog> adam8157: 什么东东？
<adam8157> jiero: 我们会把水母切成小块, 加上香油香菜醋, 当凉菜吃
<gfrog> adam8157: 那叫海蜇？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的procmail
<jiero> adam8157:  我不喜欢吃那样的。。。
<adam8157> pingback
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<adam8157> gfrog: 就是
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。。 脚本还没贴，等我改下发出来
<adam8157> jiero: 不懂享受
<jiero> adam8157: 我海货只吃鱼 虾 蟹
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋，有好事没？
<roylez> adam8157: 蛤蟆君没来呢
<adam8157> jiero: 还有好多别的啊...
<adam8157> roylez: 貌似没来
<adam8157> 没啥好事儿
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 对红警3很失望
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 就是渣啊
<jiero> geb
<jiero> gebjgd:  你的货终于到了儿
<adam8157> jiero: 大水母还好, 小水母蜇死你
<gebjgd> jiero, 周5就到了
<gebjgd> jiero, 还差一个显卡
<jiero> adam8157:  别的？海宏要吃鲜的，海螺太臭。
<jiero> gebjgd: 用集成显卡就够玩那些有喜了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 本来就不行
<gebjgd> jiero, 是啊。为了准备上sc2的
<gebjgd> jiero, 交火
<adam8157> jiero: 贝类, 海参, 鲍鱼, 海胆, 鱿鱼, 鞘鱼, 乌贼, 章鱼, 牡蛎
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, uboot无法从我的老硬盘启动
<adam8157> jiero: 海红其实有点脏...但是便宜, 一大盆一大盆的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 而且知道了为什么我的dockstar那么慢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, cups server一接收到打印的任务。dockstar就慢的要死
<jiero> adam8157:  海参 -鲍鱼 都没味道。。。海胆没吃——不会搞。鱿鱼类我都觉得恶心。。。牡蛎
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ping 值变高
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那 server 有问题？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ssh都慢的上不去
<jiero> adam8157: 牡蛎喝酒好像不错
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是，内存太小
<jpegreader> 我发现你们说的海鲜我都爱吃……
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<adam8157> 我说的这些都有点腥, 估计你收不了
<jiero> adam8157: 我奶奶吃鱿鱼干。
<adam8157> jiero: 牡蛎: 男人加油站 女人美容院
<jiero> adam8157: 以前做西红柿汤就放。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 所以刚订了usb的wlan printserver
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还有，为啥 dockstar 里开 cups ？而不是直接交给打印机呢？
<alvin_rxg> 晕
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 怎么交给打印机？
<jiero> adam8157:  是么。我看来不男不女了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 当然要开cups了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<adam8157> jiero: 牡蛎生吃棒
<jiero> gebjgd:  优化个 cup
<jiero> gebjgd:  自己编译 cups 
<gebjgd> jiero, 没用
<gebjgd> jiero, 内存太小。没有打印任务的时候dockstar轻松跑
<mayli_> mayli_DCCbot, XDL
<jiero> gebjgd: 那就想办法分段处理？
<gebjgd> jiero, 一来打印任务。慢的像蜗牛一样
<gebjgd> jiero, 订了wlan的printserver了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备游泳去
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ^^
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看妹子去
<CyrusYzGTt> 看教育片去
<alvin_rxg> 我不会游。即使我想，但现在这样子也去不了
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 0_0
<jiero> gebjgd:  有办法打一页加载一次内存吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 麼事？？
<mayli_> !hi
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 没事
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 哦，你欠吾3個小時 的 ssh
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 跟在德国妹子后面游
<jiero> gebjgd:  你游泳超频繁的，社区泳池？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ^^
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ssh?
<gebjgd> jiero, 周末
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问9.04咋升级呀？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347978 我现在有几台9.04的机器，已经没有办法更新了，换了网易和搜狐的源都不好使呀，请问要怎么搞呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qrpeng — 2011-10-09 17:04 
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ vpn也行
<jiero> gebjgd: 对啊。。。今天是周末了。。。
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 你自己都没有啊 可怜的娃
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你女人跟在德国帅哥后面游
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 她来大姨妈
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不能去
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 有啊，，不過 只能用7分鐘，，超過就木有
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 装那啥也可以去的咯
 * gebjgd 走咯
<Cherrot> 有在ubuntu升级twitsted 到11.0的么？
<Cherrot> 我为啥就编译不了……
 * mayli 做了一个 mayli_DCCbot 吃饭去
<CyrusYzGTt> kk§ ??
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ ??'
<CyrusYzGTt> 有 two 個 kk
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrO4YZeyl0I
<CyrusYzGTt> 判定 kk 這是 李鬼
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^ 是 李逵
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, 也许吧。  ㍩ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 哦
 * Cherrot 我恨软件依赖
 * CyrusYzGTt 吾 hate 遊戲 over
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > (sin 30
 * Cherrot 我恨ubuntu-desktop的软件依赖
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 大姐我靠
<Drocula> 抓住了
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > (sin 30)^2 + (cos 70)^2 + wxp 2012
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > (sin 30)^2 + (cos 70)^2 + exp 2012
<Drocula> 刚才整 acm老崩溃了
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ > (sin 30)^2 + (cos 70)^2 + exp 2012 + rand 35
<Drocula> 得了大姐
<Drocula> 想玩死机器人？
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ linux不是 pcm麼
<Drocula> 就是那个编程大赛
<Drocula> 老师让我们先练练题
<CyrusYzGTt> 好吧，，你繼續，我看MV http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4H_Zoh7G5A
<Drocula> 我们还没学c呢
<Drocula> 啥mv 手机看不起
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ Jennifer Lopez - On The Floor ft. Pitbull  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4H_Zoh7G5A
<Drocula> > Time.now
<^k^> Drocula, 2011-10-09 17:21:09 +0800
<CyrusYzGTt> > (sin 30)^2 + (cos 70)^2 + exp 2012 + rand 35
<CyrusYzGTt> (sin(30 * radian)^2) + (cos(70 * radian)^2) + exp(2012) + rand(35) = 约 6.3168067E873
<Drocula> 你学数学的啊
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 不是。我是用linux下最強大的計算器程式算的
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ 還可以算 函數 源碼。。
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: bc?
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ 綜合 bc dc的
<Drocula> 你台湾？
<CyrusYzGTt> 都說了，，是天朝廣府人士
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, 最強大的計算器程式？Octave？
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ..普通linux 用戶的，，不是專業的
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt, ……
<moriramar> Drocula, 你練題的題目在？
<Drocula> hdu
<Drocula> 基本不懂c
<Drocula> 帮我刷分吧哥
<Houge_Langley> test
<^k^> Houge_Langley, ....  ㍩ 
<CyrusYzGTt> test too
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt, ....  ㍩ 
<Houge_Langley> >_<
<CyrusYzGTt> ^_^
<Cherrot> 编译twisted11 遇到
<Cherrot> twisted/runner/portmap.c:10:20: fatal error: Python.h: 没有那个文件或目录
<Cherrot> 为什么会没有Python.h 呢？
<caleb-> Cherrot: apt-file
<Cherrot> caleb-: 呀……是不是要安装python-dev ....
<CyrusYzGTt> Drocula§ Drocula  = dram * celcius * microliter * ampere = 1 uA*L*dr*oC
<Cherrot> 犯了低级错误……
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ ~k~ = ~(kelvin * (~(0))) = ~-1 K
<Drocula> 你250？
 * gfrog 被打败了，getmail4设置krb未果。
<CyrusYzGTt> 賀喜
<pocoyo> 想请教一下论坛里的邮件订阅 怎么默认一回复 就订阅了 ？
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 论坛里有邮件列表？
<pocoyo> Cherrot: 可以订阅啊 郁闷死不知道怎么取消。
<moriramar> 他妹的，我費勁心思想把GTK+從我這給搞走，才想起來有個Adobe-flash在這等着我……
<caleb-> moriramar: 可以不要用 adobe flash 啊
<Cherrot> pocoyo: 我一直不知道…… 发个特定邮件给指定的管理员不就可以取消么？
<adam8157> gfrog: rhel5里面咋装kvm? 没这个包吧
<moriramar> caleb-, 你讓我這個天天上ab站的人情何以堪呀……
<gfrog> adam8157: 有啊，就叫kvm
<moriramar> caleb-, 而且fcitx輸入日語的效果也不太好……
<caleb-> moriramar: 不是有 fcitx-anthy 么？
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..html5好木有成主流，，
<caleb-> CyrusYzGTt: 有其它 flash 实现啊
<moriramar> caleb-, 沒看到的說。我看看……而且還有那些搞怪的拉丁字母輸入。
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-§ ..其他的不好，，
<caleb-> 坚持要用 adobe flash 那就只能保留 gtk 了
<moriramar> caleb-, 除了Oxygen和那個醜死的Qtcurve之外，其它KDE/Qt的主題都沒有GTK版了吧？看來要用Qt的GTK風格，然後找個好看的GTK主題了……
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwQZQygg3Lk
<adam8157> roylez: 得整个GTD了... 东西越积越多, 时间总感觉不够用
<caleb-> moriramar: 用 gtk 的 qt theme 貌似都不大稳定…
<caleb-> moriramar: 只有 flash 用 gtk, 那还考虑啥 gtk theme 啊
<caleb-> moriramar: 你不会天天用 flash menu 吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<moriramar> caleb-, 還有ibus……不確定會不會還有其它的GTK程式。
<caleb-> moriramar: ibus 有 kde frontend
<moriramar> caleb-, 可是配置工具是gtk+的呀……kimtoy是不錯，回頭搞個ebuild玩玩。
<caleb-> moriramar: 又没有天天在配置…
 * caleb- 觉得把 qt 干掉只用 gtk 才是王道
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你是醫生？？還是婦科。。
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 你是醫生？？還是婦科。。http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpyNpn-TshQ
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哪个repo啊 take的beaker的机器, 没这个包
<gfrog> adam8157: 咋能没有呢。。。 yum搜不到？
<adam8157> gfrog: 搜不到. 因为没有加repo
<gfrog> adam8157: 晕，乖乖加RHN
<adam8157> gfrog: qa那个帐号?
<gfrog> adam8157: 或者brew上找也行
<gfrog> adam8157: 对啊
<adam8157> ...
<FIME> 都有谁在啊
<hamo> > Time.now
<^k^> hamo, 2011-10-09 18:07:58 +0800
<jiero> 没在
<jiero>  FIME: 改名 FIXME 吧
<ScarletWolf> FIME: 改名fine吧，罚款
<adam8157> five
<jiero> adam8157:  阿当还在啊。
<adam8157> jiero: 马上闪人, 刚换好鞋子
<FIME> 为什么啊
<jiero> adam8157:  Intel显卡最好了。。。Linux下，我认同。
<alvin_rxg1> da jia hao
<jiero> adam8157: 哦。拜拜
<FIME> 我没得罪你们啊
<adam8157> hao
<adam8157> FIME: 开玩笑呢 呵呵
<jiero> alvin_rxg1:  好好先生
<FIME> 我本想改FUME
<FIME> 意思就是 FUCK me
<ScarletWolf> FIME: 改fedora吧
<jiero> FIME: 直接FAME 好了。。。
<adam8157> ...
<FIME> 对了招呼还没打呢 大家好 大家好 
<jiero> 问好拿成就
<FIME> 唉  我去发会儿 神经去  
<jiero> N9发售了。买不起。
<jiero> FIME 你么。找个事情做好了
<CyrusYzGTt> è²· w800i
<jiero> FIME:  喜欢摄影吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> M$ME
<FIME> 不 我喜欢看电影  玩电脑  看照片  
<jiero> FIME 恩。你太普通了。从那里面干些更好玩的事情去~
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，你的電影是 愛情動作片 還是 動作愛情片
<CyrusYzGTt> 好了。。鬼走了
<FIME> 呵呵呵  男人么  就看男人看的电影
<jiero> FIME:  男人就要有激情，生活就像拍电影~
<FIME> 玩电脑  缺个老师    C++好多搞不明白
<CyrusYzGTt> 不會編程的 飄過
 * jiero 同样不会编程
<jiero> FIME 这里不会编程的不少。不会C++的不少~
<FIME> 呵呵呵   不是不会编程  是搞不明白
 * jiero 继续龙套
 * CyrusYzGTt 繼續看youtube
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  你也是，别老是搞别人的东西，自己搞些
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OxWD85Ngz4
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我昨天第一次录视频传到 youtube，youtube都不认。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..不會 寫代碼，，英語 只有 小學 ，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你用广东话介绍 Fedora传youtube去。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你發 webm的，肯定認
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..不去，，我用的代理不安全，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 录的时候ogg搞webm还要转码。麻烦。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ？看和传区别有吗。都唔政治的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ gnome3默認的那個 錄製屏幕貌似是 webm的
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 那个可以录吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..跟政治什麼關係，，？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 不知道啊。Pitivi
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，，
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是说不安全吗。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ shift+ctrl+r
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..我看。。木有發表。
<_5mao> CyrusYzGTt, 不好意思， 能再麻烦你一下不。 再看看。 我改成俩颜色了， blue and red
<_5mao> http://58.255.227.173/index.php
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Atom Cat
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OxWD85Ngz4  這個女的是誰，，很好看，，想泡她
<_5mao> CyrusYzGTt, 加了一窗户
<_5mao> CyrusYzGTt, 看不了，截屏贴图
<CyrusYzGTt> _5mao§ ..討厭五毛，，你換回原來的 nick先
<atomCat> 好了
<atomCat> 好像那配色很刺眼哇
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ 很好，眼前一亮
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ 很清新的感覺。。
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 谢谢。
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ 跟 clearlook主題 差不多。。
<jiero> atomCat: 上半部分不错
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ 調暗背景 0.005
<jiero> atomCat: 把文字都改投影效果？
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ 不過那個  跟程式相關的 圖片，模糊了，不好，這樣就不會有人用的，最好是高清的
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ 不過那個  跟程式相關的 圖片，模糊了，第一眼看還以爲自己近視呢.不好，這樣就不會有人用的，最好是高清的/
<CyrusYzGTt> SkyHacker§ 空客來了，，A380..墜了
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7xKYNz9AS0
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 天才，好久木見了
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不是天天来么
<jiero> 谁能告诉我如何在firefox里用键盘+上下鼠标滚轮执行页面左右滚动？
<CyrusYzGTt> 鍵盤的 上下左右鍵就可以
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuNpXve18Pc
<SkyHacker> 怎么没有被墙的呢？
<SkyHacker> 成功上一次就被墙了~
<CyrusYzGTt> SkyHacker§ 空客 不是 會飛，麼？？
<SkyHacker> 天朝的墙太高了
<SkyHacker> 飞不过
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 这次我用apt-get安装opencv，没有提示失败，但是，编译不了程序呀…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=347997 我按照教程，先是 apt-cache opencv 搜索出来需要的库，然后一个个的安装了，没有提示任何错误。之后我编译一个就程序，结果提示下面的错误，请教高手啊…… /tmp/ccypP0bH.o: In function `main': drawing.c: ...
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就 爬過去
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 那个可能会换，模糊是他不是固定大小的。 为了让它占满栏宽， 设置了100%了。 他会随浏览器窗口大小而改变
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ 哦。。那，，嗯。。
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 确实是一个问题。正在想怎么解决。 谢谢谢谢谢了
<atomCat> 谢谢。
 * atomCat 亲亲我的宝贝，谢谢 CyrusYzGTt 
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ ,,寫個cuda生成高清圖片
 * atomCat 亲亲我的宝贝，亲亲 CyrusYzGTt 
 * CyrusYzGTt 躲閃，，
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 弄那种可以滚动的图片 gallery。 外面方块背景， 图片居中， 应该就没问题了。 这个先放着。 我的图片库还没弄好呢。
 * atomCat 死抱着 CyrusYzGTt 强吻
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ ..好吧，，
 * CyrusYzGTt 瞬移
<atomCat> 谢了， 我带儿子散散步
<CyrusYzGTt> 滾吧
<CyrusYzGTt>   gnudog 好聽話，，讓其滾去就，，
 * CyrusYzGTt 歡迎 婦科聖手 adam8157 
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 好，吾不說，，
<CyrusYzGTt> 俺怕了。。
 * adam8157 哇哈哈 好使
 * CyrusYzGTt 我向 ubuntu投訴，，向人權委員會 投訴
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 給你吃 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdqznxPT_cY
<adam8157> - -
<CyrusYzGTt> 我幫你修改 說去 ^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> Maybe >> GO
<pocoyo> 帮
<pocoyo> 不用繁体会死啊
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 别捣乱哦
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ..嗯嗯，，o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<adam8157> pocoyo: 不想看到就ignore, 请不要限制别人 谢谢
<pocoyo> adam8157: 原来你俩有基情啊
<adam8157> pocoyo: 警告一次哈
<pocoyo> 。。。
<adam8157> pocoyo: 网络上大家也要和和气气, 不要总是攻击
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg1, 爽歪歪
<gebjgd> pocoyo, 其实繁体字才是中国正统文化
<pocoyo`> gebjgd: yi ya yi ya yao
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 奇怪的mupdf啊/按-/+后dpi不断变化。。。
<jiero> 连着来回几次，dpi从118降低到109了///
<jiero> 有没有办法直接制定的
<pocoyo> jiero: 没有。
<jiero> pocoyo: 来抱抱
 * pocoyo 直接跑了 
<jiero> gebjgd: 游泳结束了？
<bluek> 他妈的，今天更新了一下插件，结果flash打不开了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 恩
<jiero> gebjgd =迅速
<bluek> firefox提示安装，点了下一步又提示我已经安装上了，可是flash还是打不开。
<gebjgd> jiero, 没停
<jiero> gebjgd:  恩游泳的地方很近？
<gebjgd> jiero, 骑车15分钟
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg1: -alvin_rxg1- #ubuntu-cn: [AUTO] Warning! PinYin is not readable! Please
<jiero> gebjgd:  乊
<CyrusYzGTt> qu kan hui dian ying xian
 * jiero 发现打出了奇怪的符号。。。
<jiero> 乊 这是啥啊。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ shddfjksfjvgjnknslf
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§  ni hao a ,,en dou hao ,di qiu dou hao ,mei ge ren dou hen hao ,hao de hen ,hao ge pi ,,,zhao ee gan ni
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/98779 解释一下。
<alvin_rxg> pocoyo: 解释啥？
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 截图里是什么意思？
<alvin_rxg> 字面意思
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 你是bot.
<alvin_rxg> 小 trick 而已
<pocoyo> alvin_rxg: 还卖关子。
<alvin_rxg> 真的
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ di qiu hao mei a! oh my dao
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ yi ya yi ya ya yi yi ya ya yi yi ya
<alvin_rxg> wat
<alvin_rxg> 发给我的都不提示的
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1AZHMg-J5Q
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 早說嘛
<CyrusYzGTt> yi ya yi ya ya yi yi ya ya yi yi ya
<CyrusYzGTt> yi ya yi ya ya yi yi ya ya yi yi ya
<CyrusYzGTt> alvin_rxg§ 忽略了
<CyrusYzGTt> iGoogle§ 你下班回家，要3個小時？？
<Kandu> jiero: 啥 dpi?
<jiero> Kandu:  90
<Kandu> jiero: 剛你說 mupdf 的?
<jiero> Kandu:  按下 -/+ 改变dpi，来回的幅度不同
<jiero> Kandu: 我倒是想要能直接设置mupdf的dpi
<Kandu> jiero: 它是按 1.142857 這樣的幅度變的
<jiero> Kandu: 所以来回不一样？
<Kandu> jiero: * / 有誤差
<jiero> Kandu: 要是能直接设置dpi多好。
<Kandu> jiero: 那我增加個快捷鍵吧
<jiero> Kandu:  你直接成为官方开发者吧。
<jiero> Kandu: 问他们要工资。
<Kandu> jiero: 呃，我先把自己的東西弄好再說
<Kandu> jiero: 以後才會參加 free software 社群
<jiero> Kandu: :D
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu第一次进入正常，重启后就再也进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348004 黑屏，一堆英文，各种done，然后就停了。重装了一次还是这样，电脑是thinkpad e420.用wubi安装的。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zeroten — 2011-10-09 19:46 
<jiero> Nokia N9上市了 $679 16GB
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIJx6Y3tofg
<caleb-> Kandu: 你的 code 不是都开源了？
<mao> 函数指针作为函数的参数和调用函数有什么不一样
<cwl> 在*.so里调用fprintf，在哪看输出？
<caleb-> cwl: fprintf 可以指定写到哪的吧
<fanzeyi> cwl, 第一个参数哇
<Kandu> caleb-: open 離 free 還差點的
<Kandu> jiero: http://machinelife.org/osc/mupdf-j_k-dpi.patch
<Kandu> jiero: 按好數字，然後按d 就直接設置了和那按數字然後 g 跳轉類似
<jiero> Kandu: 太感谢了:D
<Kandu> jiero: 最大 300 最小 54 :)
<jiero> Kandu: 哦。
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 有人在ubuntu10.10上安装vmware8没? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348013 我安装之后无法启动,总是提示找不到相关模块.不得以还只能用7了,请问那位有尝试过? 统计信息: 发表于 由 frontline — 2011-10-09 20:45 
<roylez_> tenzu: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> adam8157: 有好事没？
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<adam8157> roylez_: 木
<tenzu> 冷饮喝太多了,肚子胀
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 我发觉我的网页有种 “墙” 的意味， 还开了3扇窗可以偷窥下外面的天空。 虽然只能看的就那么一点点
<atomCat> CyrusYzGTt, 再改下， 把那墙弄得旧一点， 那窗弄成墙洞的模样。
<atomCat> 从墙洞那看， 是个金发碧眼的裸女
<imganquan> adam8157: hi
<adam8157> imganquan: :)
<imganquan> adam8157: 看到你戴帽了
<imganquan> 呵呵
<adam8157> imganquan: 哪里?
<felix_lee> linux下用什么播放m2ts格式的电影，求指导..
<imganquan> adam8157: 现在又没有了，呵呵
<Kandu> adam8157: 蛋蛋，玩 StarCraft 不？
<imganquan> Kandu:为啥要叫他蛋蛋
<adam8157> Kandu: - - 你叫谁呢 不玩儿
<ghosTM55> 蛋疼
<imganquan> ghosTM55: 。。。。
<adam8157> imganquan: 别听他们瞎扯
<Kandu> 正解 XD
<adam8157>  /kick *
<imganquan> adam8157:放心啦，我不会传出去的
<adam8157> imganquan: - -
<Kandu> adam8157: 以後不叫你蛋蛋了
<adam8157> Kandu: 拜牛人
<Kandu> adam8157: 就叫你「蛋」
<Kandu> adam8157: 拜牛牛人
 * Kandu 怕怕
 * adam8157 锻炼去, 哦米豆腐
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ ,, 呃呃，
<CyrusYzGTt> lol
<atomCat> 我奇怪怎么对着 atomＣat说话的变红色字， 许久才发觉 atomCat 就是自己。 改名字改的连自己都不认识了
<CyrusYzGTt> atomCat§ 活該
 * maonx 洗澡
<atomCat> :)
<moriramar> pocoyo, 能問下把/etc/shadow那個密碼段直接複製到其它系統中的/etc/shadow的任意一個用戶的密碼段是不是相當於把這個密碼複製過去了？
<moriramar> 感謝。
<pocoyo> moriramar: 不知道。没试过。
<moriramar> pocoyo, 哦，話說不好意思，按錯鍵補全到您這了。
<moriramar> pocoyo, 感謝。
<moriramar> 能問下把/etc/shadow那個密碼段直接複製到其它系統中的/etc/shadow的任意一個用戶的密碼段是不是相當於把這個密碼複製過去了？
<DawnFantasy> yes
<mao> 搞笑，当我把if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]&& ! shopt -oq posix;then ./etc/bash_completion fi这行代码加到/etc/profile里面是，就无法用gdm登录系统了，输入帐号密码后有回到登录界面，如此循环
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 寄了?
<alvin_rxg> 星期天…… >_<
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 邮局上午还开的
<alvin_rxg> 星期六吧
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 至少我在这里看到邮局是开的
<alvin_rxg> 呃……
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 明天别忘了
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 否则不好交代
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 估计还要寄个加快的
<alvin_rxg> 嗯
<Jagdwurst> alvin_rxg: 等到他们自己来催，那关系就真正搞僵了
<xiong_> 你们都安装了ubuntu11.10吗
<moriramar> DawnFantasy, yes是給我的嗎？感謝。這個搜了很久也沒找到。
<xiong_> ？
<Jakalala> Time
<Jakalala>  > Time.now
<^k^> Jakalala, 2011-10-09 22:04:10 +0800
<Jakalala> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_BckLb 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 09 日 星期日 22:04:48
<yunfan> 今晚可以看看马总统讲话了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu升级内核2.6.38-12-generic无法引导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=348027 我今天晚上开机后升级更新，更新时系统自动更新内核，从vmlinuz-2.6.38-11-generic升级到vmlinuz-2.6.38-12-generic就没办法启动来，就出现来那个Ubuntu的Logo图标，就停在那里了（系统启动完毕就开始更新，更新完毕就按要求重启了 ） ...
<jiero> iGoogle: 今天闲着的时候我就想到了几个奇怪的手机设计主意。我睡了。
<jiero> iGoogle: 首先，要能把3.5mm 耳机大部分插进去，只露着线；然后背后左右不对称，一边厚；再然后可以设置角落敏感区，这样任何手机都可以用滑动手势了。
<jiero> iGoogle: 晚安。
 * Kandu 晚安，好夢
<jiero> Kandu:  你也是。
<liemehoc> 有没有碰到过手机同步到gmail联系人消失的情况，但在电脑上可以搜出来，显示“其他联系人”分类里
<liemehoc> 但“其他联系人”分类里并没有这个条目
<roylez_> lainme: 囡囡
<lainme> roylez_: 主席
<roylez_> lainme: 有好事没？
<lainme> roylez_: 今天改善了下伙食，算不
<roylez_> lainme: 不算
<roylez_> lainme: 那你做点好事行不？
<lainme> roylez_: 啥
<roylez_> lainme: 发个没那么黑的照片给我...
<lainme> roylez_: 都这么久了还记得。。
<roylez_> lainme: 太无聊了嘛...
<roylez_> lainme: 不无聊还真记不起来....
 * tenzu 铜球
<jpegreader> hibernate状态下电脑需不需要耗电？
<jpegreader> 找到资料了，不需要耗电
<jpegreader> 只不过ubuntu怎么没有sleep功能？
<roylez_> tenzu: 你是不是把我的id也加到highlight里面去了？怎么总能够在恰当的时候乱入呢....
<roylez_> jpegreader: 可以的
<tenzu> roylez_: 我一直盯着irc的, 在屏幕的左侧, 刚好能看到时间和ID
<jpegreader> 可右上角出来的选项里没有sleep啊
<roylez_> jpegreader: 自己配就有。把内存里面的东西dump到/swap去。不过我一般不用，似乎不是特别稳定。反正开机很快，30秒顶天了
<roylez_> jpegreader: man pm-hibernate
<jpegreader> 谢谢，另外我想问一下，irc里面回复对方该怎么操作（就是让自己说的话前面带上昵称+冒号）
<roylez_> jpegreader: j<TAB> 
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-12-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 23 21:18:13 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
 * ScarletWolf VPN就是好啊，就是好啊就是好。
<imganquan> ls
<imganquan> ls
<Jakalala> CyrusYzGTt: Gtalk有没
<CyrusYzGTt> Jakalala§ 從不上網頁 gmail..沒用過
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: 你有吗
<Jakalala> alvin_rxg: Gtalk
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<Jakalala> gebjgd: Gtalk有没
 * Jakalala 有人在用Gtalk吗
<Pwnna> o.o
<Pwnna> 有
<Houge_Langley> 有
<Jakalala> Pwnna: 地址是什么.我加你一下
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 有必要么.
<Jakalala> Pwnna: 我手机下个Gtalk我实验下
<Pwnna> 你加 Houge_Langley 
<Houge_Langley> - -’
<Jakalala> Houge_Langley: 你的地址是?
<Houge_Langley> hougelangley1987[at]gmail.com
<Pwnna> Houge_Langley: 我要开始spam你了
<Houge_Langley> Pwnna: 你随意
<Pwnna> Houge_Langley: 太烂了
<Pwnna> 懒
<Pwnna> ai-class开始了！
<Pwnna> 服务器全体下线。。
<xiaoy> > Time.now
<^k^> xiaoy, 2011-10-09 23:57:53 +0800
<whsailing> !time
<lubotu2> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
 * oink_BckLb 报时: 现在是 北京时间 2011 年 10 月 10 日 星期一 00:18:41
<alvin_rxg> 太无聊了， qq没人，msn没人， gtalk没人。
<alvin_rxg> 豆瓣也没人，weibo 也没人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 手淫或者撸管子
<fivesheep> yo knownbad 
<knownbad> yoyo
<fivesheep> knownbad: how's it going?
<knownbad> still alive and kicking.
<fivesheep> I went to boston last week.
<knownbad> economy is getting worse though.  job security is in question.
<fivesheep> hmm. the week before last week
<fivesheep> yeah, us has no jobs now
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> additional tough time ahead.
<sevk>  06:11
 * jiero 主动拥抱所有人
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 谢啦，我变态的把显示器后座拆了，放倒使用~
<alvin_rxg> wut?
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我的显示器不支持垂直放置。 但我用了 xrandr -o 3
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  玩 OpenClonk，好玩的
<alvin_rxg> 的确是这样操作的呀。
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 但是硬件不够好啊。
<alvin_rxg> 不过他们一般都是写到 xorg.conf 的
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 我的显示器不能那样放，所以我就放在平面上了
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 从上往下看
<alvin_rxg> 那多不爽
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 以后斜过来~
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 感觉你是乖乖男。
<alvin_rxg> ？
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  我只是说了我对你各种行为的评价:D
<alvin_rxg> - -!
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  看到网上倾销惠普的笔记本，便宜啊。 $619 就是 i7 2630m的。
<alvin_rxg> e 
<jiero> alvin_rxg: $649 就加到 750GB 硬盘 然后 ati6570 1GB独立显卡
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 不过 我想要的 17寸同型号的竟然硬生生的需要添上 $150, $799 那还不如再买个显示器。。。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  ATI 6570显卡好还是i7内置的好啊。。。
<alvin_rxg> 不清楚了，好久没研究硬件了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: ati的好还是intel的好呢。。。
<alvin_rxg> 驱动上来说 intel 好。性能上 ati 好
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 看样子是了。。。就看ATI的开源驱动怎么样了。。。
<alvin_rxg> 我个人觉得还不错
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-01
<yaarrr> hello I have a problem anyone who like unloking NC
<uy> succefull in a command line
<uy> soo the chip are IS42S16400B
<uy> i cant ping him
<uy> so as I know china have some hows to but i cant learn
<uy> :(
<^T^> hi
<kk> ^T^, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<archl> 大家节日快乐
<jianghu> naejieri
<jianghu> 哪个节日？
<archl> jianghu: 随意你想。
<archl> jianghu: 放假日？
<jianghu> 放假了
<jianghu> 九天
<jianghu> 干农活
<jianghu> 忙得累得要死
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 我等！ 软件启动时遇到libXm.so.3的问题！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388439 问题描述如下： 安装了一个名为arb的专业软件，在从终端启动的时候，出现如下提示： Please wait while the program ARB is starting....... wuhongqing@ubuntu:~$ arb_ntree: error while loading shared librarie …
<M3aCu1pa> M
<georgetso> morning guys
<snakehunt2012> ls
<snakehunt2012> hello
<snakehunt2012> someone ?
<georgetso> yes
<kk> snakehunt2012, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<snakehunt2012> georgetso: ubuntu现在什么输入法好？
<snakehunt2012> georgetso: 中文的
<georgetso> @snakehunt2012 squirrel
<georgetso> 这个是mac下的名字
<georgetso> ubuntu有同样的项目，我不知道名字。
<snakehunt2012> 哦，我嗖嗖
<snakehunt2012> 搜艘
<snakehunt2012> georgetso: 话说@kk真的是机器人么？
<georgetso> @snakehunt2012 不知道，不关心
<snakehunt2012> 据说是的，能做成这样真厉害。。。
<snakehunt2012> xsim输入法有人用过么？好使么？
<snakehunt2012> 还有google输入法呢？
<snakehunt2012> 在ubuntu上怎么切换输入法啊？
<greencat> hi all
<kk> greencat, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<greencat> jie ri kuai le
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 中秋已经过了，
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 不过今天的月亮是最圆的！
<greencat> national festival
<greencat> mh input problem is still pending
<greencat> where is hacker group
<archl> snakehunt2012:  都是输入法框架。
<archl> 换输入法是内部切换。看说明
<greencat> where is instrution for use
<snakehunt2012> 看到了。。。
<snakehunt2012> 咱们中国还有别的频道么？在这个irc上？
<greencat> china channel
<namoamitabuddha> 连接手机的 JoinMe 是什么原理
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 有谁安装了ubuntu 12.10的，说说怎么把Launcher放置在桌面下方？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388447 有谁安装了ubuntu 12.10的，说说怎么把Launcher放置在桌面下方？ 最好放个图看看！ 听到ubuntu 12.10 beta2已冻结了界面！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq420100523 — 2012-10-01 11:18
<pyRTNelo> 弱弱的问一句：如果要用web.py写个人Blog，数据库是用web.py的database好还是用SQLite好一些。。。
<freeayu> 兄弟们，早
<UbuntuTalk> [单杰晶] :-S
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • apt的缓存问题... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388452 请问：系统会自动清理apt的软件包缓存么？ 如果会的话 我如何根据系统已安装的软件找回这些软件包 ？ （在用aptoncd制作镜像，发现之前的一个iso文件里面包含800+的deb包 今天制作看只有400多个） 统计信息:  …
<archl> 昨天去买裤子，发现我的体型作为男人很难找到。
<archl> 90cm 臀围 + 75cm 腰围。
 * maplebeats 定制？
<archl> ma
<archl> maplebeats: 没回家？
<UbuntuTalk> [单杰晶] 大家好,之前没用过gtalk,最近才用,看了几天这里的信息,感觉好乱啊,不知道大家在这里面是怎么管理这里面的消息的啊?
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<archl> 管理？需要吗？
<archl> 随时关闭
<archl> maplebeats: 你给我设计鞋子和裤子吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [单杰晶] 好像是好些人在同时聊好些事情,上下句我都连不起来
<archl> 本来就是随意
<UbuntuTalk> [单杰晶] 很多时候看不明白
<archl> 那就可以。
<archl> 多正常啊。
<UbuntuTalk> [单杰晶] ...
<archl> 反正只有叫你名字的才提醒。
<UbuntuTalk> [单杰晶] "[ircbot] [archl] 反正只有叫你名字的才提醒。"这个里面第二个[]中间是不是你的名字啊?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我腰围 76cm ，臀围 94cm 。
<_____aaaa> 哪有开放的openfire服务器？谁提供个
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 大家平时都在那些IRC频道里，有那些比较有名的中文频道 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388454 安装了Xchat，听说这个客户端不错，进去之后，冷冷青青的，不想传说中的IRC， 所以如题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Microcosm — 2012-10-01 12:53
<maplebeats> archl: 在家里呢。。。我又不是搞设计的
<woju> 大家是用chrome还是chromium，chromium好久不更新了
<ofan> arch下用chromium
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] chrome ，播放 flash 专用。
<lanli> 在这里面，怎么改变已注册的昵称
<ofan> 装flash插件就行
<ofan> 其他平台都用chrome
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vbox 虚拟机经常卡屏死机。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388457 虚拟机屏幕顶端出现一红色区域，然后死机，请问是怎么回事？ b.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 lmlm221 — 2012-10-01 13:12
<lanli> join #linux
<WinterLi> 有用opensuse的吗?有没有直接可用的pae kernel?搜索一下,好像都说要自己编译
<ofan> WinterLi: 要自己编译
<jianghu>  /quit
<tusooa> ls
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • openyoudao软件玩我？求教这是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388460 我按照百度到的如下命令安装的openyoudao: Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xdlailai/openyoudaosudo apt-get updatesudo apt-get install openyoudao 我用的是GNOME，之后在应用程序—互联网—有道客户端 找到了 …
<ofan> http://freebeacon.com/white-house-hack-attack/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y White House Hack Attack | Washington Free Beacon
<FrankLv> user runapp -c 2runappconf6.cfg
<FrankLv> user runapp -c 2runappconf6.cfg -s 9999
<FrankLv> 当前行是第二行，awk 的判断后面一行就是加了个-s 数字 怎么写？ if($0 ~ /PRELINE -s [0-9]*/) 好像不工作
<_____aaaa> 有一点不明白啊，2.6的内核可以往3.0升级吗
<_____aaaa> 之前的版本是不可以的
<M3aCu1pa> Gawk 有这个变量？preline没听说过
<stock-cn> void1: 在吗
<FrankLv> M3aCu1pa: hehe  我自己的变量
<FrankLv> M3aCu1pa:{if(match($0,/PRELINE -s [0-9]*/) {print PRELINE "\n" $0;}PRELINE=$0} 想大概这样弄
<M3aCu1pa> awk '/PATTERN/ {print pre} {pre=$0}'
<HdyKdg> ●▁●
<M3aCu1pa> 哪怕是黑莓码字也不舒服
<FrankLv> M3aCu1pa: 关键是这个PATTERN包含变量的 pre 语法上还是哪里错了
<M3aCu1pa> 变量没展开成真则，你不能用／，换成引号试试
<FrankLv> M3aCu1pa: 放了个具体例子在  http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-3773777-1-1.html
<kk> FrankLv ⇪ ti: 检查“重复”启动的process,uniq搞不定了,awk怎么写 - Shell - ChinaUnix.net -
<M3aCu1pa> 让论坛高手搞定，偶打字不便
<FrankLv> M3aCu1pa: Oky，Enjoy holiday
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 关于64位安装32包的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388466 我安装的是kubuntu12.04 lst smd64 为了安装a卡的驱动 装了个32位包 然后装amd64chrome不能安装 检测系统内核居然是i386 之前没有测过 请教是因为打了32位包内核变32位了吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 snake1st — 2012-10-01 …
<snakehunt2012> 中文输入发大家用哪个？
<UbuntuTalk> [beiluo] ibus
<snakehunt2012> fcitx 还是 ibus 还是 scim?
<UbuntuTalk> [beiluo] ibus 拼音 郑码
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] fcitx
<snakehunt2012> 我刚从ibus换到fcitx
<CyrusYzGTt> http://code.google.com/p/selenium/wiki/OperaDriver
<kk> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ ti: OperaDriver - selenium - Information about the Opera WebDriver implementation - Browser automation framework - Google Project Hosting
<snakehunt2012> 越发敬佩这个@kk同学。。。
<snakehunt2012> 机器学习做成这样很了不起的亲。。。
<snakehunt2012> 话说哪家公司的输入法想搜狗一样特别顺手啊？
<snakehunt2012> 词语匹配特智能。。。
<snakehunt2012> linux上的输入法向来都不顺心。。。
<snakehunt2012> 老打错字。。。
<snakehunt2012> 大家用google还是pinyin还是sunpinyin？
<snakehunt2012> 。。。 我掉线了么？
<snakehunt2012> 重连。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [beiluo] pinyin
<snakehunt2012> 大家用google输入法还是sunpinyin还是拼音？
<UbuntuTalk> [beiluo] 拼音
<snakehunt2012> 我之前也使用拼音 但是老打错字。。
<snakehunt2012> 所以刚刚换成google
<snakehunt2012> 感觉没有windows上那么顺手，也打错字。。。
<snakehunt2012> 但是比拼音好点。。
<snakehunt2012> 谁知道有没有像搜狗那么好的linux上的输入法?
<maplebeats> snakehunt2012: fcitx
<snakehunt2012> 但那是输入法框架啊。。。fcitx可以使用各种输入法，我想知道哪种“输入法”更好。。。
<snakehunt2012> 我就觉得windows上那个搜狗挺好使，
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 等着搜狗吧。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] fcitx 要加搜狗词库了。
 * maplebeats 五笔党表示无压力
<abine> hi 小K
<HdyKdg> @kk是机器人？
<snakehunt2012> 恩是的，他是机器人。。。
<maplebeats> 而且还是个破机器人
<snakehunt2012> 自动回复什么的，要是有人发链接他会说出内容，功能听强大
<snakehunt2012> 我觉得做的不错
<maplebeats> 。。。。。
<HdyKdg> 太伤我的感情了，几个月以来我以为他是那个大牛
<snakehunt2012> 问答机器人能做成这样就不错了啊。。。
<snakehunt2012> 为啥啊。。。
<snakehunt2012> 他一个问题都没有回复过啊。。。
<snakehunt2012> 他不能直接回答我们的问题。。。
<snakehunt2012> 但是会监控每个人的发言
<HdyKdg> 我问过问题，也没回答我
<snakehunt2012> 如果有违规的会提醒你，发连接的话还会自动检测内容。。。
<snakehunt2012> 做的挺好的。。。
<snakehunt2012> maplebeats: 你是怎么让你的名字变成黄色的？
<HdyKdg> 纳尼？看起来还是白色啊
<snakehunt2012> 刚才说过的一句 16：18的时候
<maplebeats> snakehunt2012: 我的名字哪里是黄色的
<snakehunt2012> maplebeats: 我这里看是黄色的啊。。。
<snakehunt2012> 我在irssi
<maplebeats> snakehunt2012: 我pidgin。。。
<snakehunt2012> 哦，，，，那可能使你用pidgin设置的。。。
<snakehunt2012> 好像你点我名跟我说话的时候都是黄色的。。。
<HdyKdg> 老是掉线
<snakehunt2012> 不只是你。。。
<HdyKdg> 纠结啊
<snakehunt2012> 明白了。。。
<snakehunt2012> maplebeats: 什么颜色？
<snakehunt2012> 什么颜色？
<snakehunt2012> maplebeats: 你那边也是么？
<snakehunt2012> 你那边也是么？
<maplebeats> snakehunt2012: 我这边？
<maplebeats> snakehunt2012: 你点我名的时候，也是黄色的。高亮嘛
<snakehunt2012> 哦，那我明白了。。。
<snakehunt2012> 原来如此:)
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 我记得字符映射表里面有个ubuntu标志的字符，找不到了。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388472 有谁知道在哪个地方，告诉我一下，或者把字符贴上来也行哇～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Arz — 2012-10-01 16:38
<snakehunt2012> 当ubuntu上有新帖子的时候，kk还会提醒，，，多好。。。
 * maplebeats 3.6内核发布了，大家快去升级。。。。
<snakehunt2012> 这么快？不是说11月份么。。。
<snakehunt2012> 没有啊。。。
<snakehunt2012> 我update;upgrade 没什么特殊的。。。
<maplebeats> 。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 还在用3.4.6内核的表示淡定
<maplebeats> kernel上还没更新
<snakehunt2012> 话说要是发布了我也想试试。。。。
<snakehunt2012> 哦 这样啊。。。
<maplebeats> 3.5.4内核表示蛋定。。。我才不升级
<snakehunt2012> 为什么。。。
<snakehunt2012> 人总是要进步的啊，亲。。。
<maplebeats> 我已经够进步了。。。3.5.4内核啊。。。
<snakehunt2012> 好吧。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.5.4-3 的路過
<maplebeats> 编译一次内核要一个多小时，浪费时间
<xiaobai1> topic
<mike-w> hi
<kk> mike-w, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<mike-w> 偶然发现thunderbird也可以IRC
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。
<snakehunt2012> 还有这。。。？
 * maplebeats 火星人，你们好
<snakehunt2012> 从来不用htunderbird。。。
<mike-w> 那email怎么办？
<mike-w> web？
<snakehunt2012> what web?
<mike-w> mail.163.com etc.
<snakehunt2012> what do you mean by?
<maplebeats> 那就是web
<mike-w> ==!
<snakehunt2012> that's simply email...
<snakehunt2012> we mean web such as : http://www.baidu.com etc.
<kk> snakehunt2012,啥网址y 百度一下，你就知道
<mao> Hi
<snakehunt2012> Hi
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<snakehunt2012> 囧...
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<snakehunt2012> 问一个强迫性的问题，大家打中文的时候用的是中文的逗号还是半角逗号？
<snakehunt2012> 大家在打中文的时候习惯用中文标点还是英文标点?
<snakehunt2012> 全角还是半角？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 看是汉语还是英语。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我是跟着语种走的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 混合的时候用汉语的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 汉语用全角，英语用半角。
<snakehunt2012> 看来kk喜欢用半角啊。。。
<snakehunt2012> 其实我也是汉语用全角，英语用半角。。。
<snakehunt2012> 混合的时候我也用半角。。。算是中文文章嵌入英文。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 圍觀
<snakehunt2012> 看来还有台湾朋友。。。
<snakehunt2012> 同胞。。。
<xiaobai1> 额
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 混合的时候，在英语单词和汉语词组交界的地方，我要加半角空格。
<CyrusYzGTt> 錯了，，  只是繁體好看，， ibus-pinyin 就可以用拼音輸入繁體。。
<xiaobai1> 好看说不上，好歹我还认识
<snakehunt2012> 哦，know了
<snakehunt2012> 据说教育部有一度打算普及繁体废掉简体来着。。。
<snakehunt2012> 其实我也支持。。。
<xiaobai1> 普及吧，俺们没压力
<snakehunt2012> 反正都用输入法是吧。。。
<snakehunt2012> 我们操作系统老师上课连字都不会写。。。老写错字
<xiaobai1> 重新学几个汉字还不容易，就那么多繁体字，大部分都是类推简化
<snakehunt2012> 还经常不会写，，，他跟我们解释说就是老用输入法造成的
<xiaobai1> O(∩_∩)O~呵呵
<xiaobai1> 写汉字时我也总是卡壳
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] 现在我也经常提笔忘字
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那你们说说，“喫”怎么读？
<snakehunt2012> 切是么?
<snakehunt2012> 还是扑？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 下一个。
<xiaobai1> chi
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嗯。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个就是简体的“吃”。
<snakehunt2012> 好吧。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Rex] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 主要是一些难认的常用字比较麻烦。
<snakehunt2012> ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 类似的还有“纔”。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 单拿出来，看不出对应的是简体的“刚才”的“才”。
<xiaobai1> 台湾人也用吃吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 台湾应该也是有“吃”的写法。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以我看到有人写“喫”的时候，没有想到那个就是“吃”。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我也以为那个是在说 pu1 fan4 ……
<snakehunt2012> 唉。。。
<snakehunt2012> 话说香港跟台湾的繁体字还有不同。。。
<xiaobai1> 异体字太多了
<snakehunt2012> 支持拼音。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 比如“里”、“裡”、“裏”这三个字形。
<snakehunt2012> :)
<xiaobai1> 大陆有繁体字规范么
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 台湾好像用后两者的都有，香港用“裏”多些，我不是完全确定。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大陆应该是禁止在正式场合使用繁体字的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 将之视为等同于错别字。
<xiaobai1> 学繁体字，用台湾标准还是香港标准
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不过，严格遵守这个的，恐怕只有外交之类地方。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 台湾的是民国汉字。
<maplebeats> 谁要遵守这个啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 香港的是更早的汉字。
<snakehunt2012> 那香港呢？
<snakehunt2012> 好吧。。。
<xiaobai1> 我还是觉得台湾标准好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 台湾的汉字经历过民国的改革。
<snakehunt2012> 那还是香港的好，，，清王朝的汉字。。。
<snakehunt2012> 当初教育部想改成繁体字就是为了让汉字文化不打折。。。
<snakehunt2012> 仅此而已
<xiaobai1> 比如 “麵”字，下麵條 ，香港不是这个字，另一个
<snakehunt2012> 甲骨文得了。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我觉的全面恢复繁体字不太现实。
<CyrusYzGTt>  嗯，那就恢復甲骨文
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 觉得。
<xiaobai1> 甲骨文不够用
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 但是，学古文、古诗的时候，真的应该用繁体字教学。
<xiaobai1> 对，没错
<xiaobai1> 古文诗词最好改成繁体字
<CyrusYzGTt> 那不如加上 恢復 上古漢語
 * maplebeats 我这里怎么一次跳N条信息
<snakehunt2012> 要走了，，还得赶火车。。。
<xiaobai1> 不是全部都恢复
<snakehunt2012> 白
<xiaobai1> 古诗词里面繁简一对多的回复
<xiaobai1> 恢复
<xiaobai1> 拜拜
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 白。
<xiaobai1> 这里有个台湾电子书网站：http://haodoo.net/
<kk> xiaobai1,啥网址y 好讀首頁 - 好讀
<xiaobai1> 好多经典啊
<\rs> ofan: 廣告 http://maskray.me/posts/2012-10-01-force-directed-drawing-fruchterman-reingold.html
<kk> \rs,啥网址y Force-directed算法(1)——Fruchterman-Reingold
<stanley007cn> 求教个问题，关于用grub引导LVM里面的boot逻辑卷，grub-install 失败，说是embedding is not possiable, but this is required for raid and lvm install.
<stock-cn> void1: 在吗
<stock-cn> 做得如何了
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • debian如何使用grub-mkpasswd-pbkdf2 设置grub密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388479 1. grub-mkpasswd-pbkdf2 to get a string 2.nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg 增加两行 set superusers="putyourusernamehere" password putyourusernamehere grub.pbkdf2 (省略) 重新启动后，没有作用，求正解？ 统计信息:  …
<centerpoint> 请问centos 配置xen环境, 有没有图形化的主控程序? 类似citrix xenCenter 的
<ugoub> 我使用系统剪贴板保存的中文内容在*和+寄存器中看到的是/u597d这样的unicode。而在vim中保存到寄存器的中文都是正常的。怎是怎么回事呢？
<ugoub> :set clipboard=autoselect,exclude:cons\\\|linux
<UbuntuTalk> Rex 的昵称已更改为 Ein。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 名字改回来了。
<ugoub> 我使用Gvim访问系统粘贴板，其中保存的中文字符正常现实，而vim访问系统粘贴板，中文字符显示为/u597d这样的。这是怎么回事呢？
<maplebeats> ugoub: 终端vim在我这里就没正常过。。。。
<ugoub> maplebeats: 我另外2台计算机上都还正常，这个才装，还没弄好啊。不记得以前遇到过这问题。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 硬件自检查后就超出显示刷新率，显卡驱动有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388483 大家好，我安装WIN7和ubuntu 12.04双系统，在进到光盘安装界面时我注意看了显示分辨率有 800X600 1024X768 1280X1024几种的，可是安装到硬盘之后每次硬件自检查后就超出显示刷新率 …
 * archl 我想要剃成光头看看。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] @archl 剃光头吧，我精神上支持你
<maplebeats> archl: 快去做
<maplebeats> archl: 剃了记得来张照片
<archl> Ein 回一个我的照片。http://i.imgur.com/u6i8d.jpg 以后看光头的。
<archl> maplebeats: 恩。
<archl> maplebeats: 你也没给我照片呢。
<maplebeats> archl: 么有呢。。。最近有的只是一个2寸照，应聘用的。。。拿不出手
<archl> maplebeats: 现在拍照
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] @archl 你的照片，我已经存在dropbox了。
<archl> Ein 为什么呢。imgur的那个不会被删的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还是保存起来好点。
<maplebeats> 要多大的
<archl> maplebeats:  看明白你的样子就好了
<maplebeats> archl: 我在我朋友网上的头像，将就吧http://dropbox.maplebeats.com/u/21529715/200.jpe
<archl> maplebeats: 看起来真小孩子。。。
<maplebeats> archl: ==！
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 图片好小
 * maplebeats 没有高清无码大图
<archl> maplebeats: 小孩
<archl> maplebeats: 刚高中毕业的照片么？
<maplebeats> archl: 这都能看出来
<maplebeats> archl: 厉害啊
<archl> 马屁、
<archl> maplebeats:  。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 先按下了 enter ...应该先按下 tab的
<archl> 输入错误。
<maplebeats> 。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 我25了，还被当成刚高中毕业
<maplebeats> archl: 怪不得。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 怪不得什么？
<maplebeats> archl: 怪不得你能看出来我照片是什么时候的。。。
<archl> maplebeats: ？哦。你的傻笑。
<maplebeats> archl: 哈哈。。。
 * maplebeats 我觉得我笑起来一直很傻，唉
<archl> maplebeats: 我笑起来和平时无二。平时就经常笑着。
<maplebeats> 。。。。
 * maplebeats 求点好听的音乐
<archl> maplebeats:  音乐有啥好听的。
<maplebeats> archl: 闲啊
<archl> maplebeats:  玩游戏吧
<maplebeats> archl: 没游戏玩
<archl> maplebeats: 给我做网站吧
<maplebeats> archl: ......
<archl> maplebeats: 看视频
<archl> maplebeats: 就没空听了
<maplebeats> archl: 我要看书，计算机网络
<archl> maplebeats: 看书的别傻傻的分神。
<maplebeats> archl: 书在还快递当中。。。
<archl> maplebeats: 。。。
<archl> maplebeats:铺地去。
<maplebeats> 算了，看数据结构去。。。
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 啊啊啊进不去~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388485 重装一遍arch，pacman -S xorg openbox slim 然后启动slim，只看见一个叉叉没了，咋整？ 难道还要自己搞xorg.conf 统计信息: 发表于 由 adagio — 2012-10-01 22:13
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 各位大虾,求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388486 各位大侠,小弟遇到点菜鸟级的问题,请大家多多指教. 在装DHCP服务器的时候,我先解压,用tar -xzvf dhcp-3.0.7.tar.gz, 解压完成后,进入目录,接着用./configure,但接着用make命令,就出现以下问题: [root@localhost dhcp-3.0.7]# make make[1]: …
<ugoub> 刚才关于“+gp粘贴中文在vim中为/u2345的效果的问题，有新进展，首先GVIM中正常……，然后发现从firefox和chrome中复制的同样的内容。在+寄存器中看上去不同，都是有/u的乱码。chrome的严重些。
<ugoub> :window 3
<ugoub> 哦，vim中:h todo 然后/chrome好像有提到这问题……杯具
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 大家好，请教个问题哈
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 这个。。GALAXY Nexus是由Google設計推出的運行Android手機操作系統的智能手機，由韓國三星電子代工製造。
<UbuntuTalk> [Cifer Lee] 请问这其中的利益关系是怎样的呢？google没有自己的造手机的团队？ 苹果的手机都是自己造的没有找人代工？
<cifer_> -help
<cfy> 没人说话？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 有
<cfy> 睡了。。。困。。
<difan> 。。
<difan> 飘过
<ofan> \rs: 这个是计算点的受力？
<alvin_rxg> ?????? Manchmal bist du der Baum und manchmal bist du der Hund
<binker> 看了第四部开源电影了没？
<lsj8924> 有人吗
<lsj8924> 就我自己了吗
<kk> lsj8924, 点点点.  ㍝ 
<WhiTeMoOn_> 。
<WhiTeMoOn_> 还真早
<lsj8924> 怎么都不说话啊
<lsj8924> 我ubuntu托盘图标不见了
<difan> 。。。
<WhiTeMoOn_> 我不是ubuntu.你自己在google里百度一下
<binker> 自从有bing之后再也没有用百度google一下了
<binker> 百度里GOOGLE是神马感觉？
<binker> 找一个女孩子
<piggybox> 哈哈
<binker> 叫做Jody Bhe
<binker> 荷兰的
<binker> 有谁在荷兰阿
<binker> 帮忙找一下这个女孩子
<alvin_rxg> binker: https://www.facebook.com/euodiajody
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Security Check Required | Facebook
<binker> 我无法登录我的FB帐号阿
<binker> 晕倒
<binker> 可以登录了
<binker> alvin_rxg: 谢谢哈
<alvin_rxg> binker: 这是 google 里百度了一下
<binker> 哈
<binker> 有点爆笑的感觉
<binker> 你在哪里阿？
<binker> 还不睡觉？
<binker> 我是在第四部开源电影里面见到这个女孩子的
<binker> 哈
<binker> 象我以前认识的一个女孩子
<binker> 特像
<binker> 脸型。
<binker> 眼神
<binker> 表情
<binker> 嘴唇
<binker> 都很像
<alvin_rxg> /whois alvin_rxg
<binker> 我无法使用这个命令
<binker> 未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令
<alvin_rxg> binker: 旁边列表里右键，看某个选项吧
<alvin_rxg> 不然就是 empathy 那华而不实的东西
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 正是用的empathy
<binker> 所以无法查看了
<alvin_rxg> 23:41:54 -!- alvin_rxg [~alvin_rxg@ip182160.wh.uni-hannover.de]
<binker> 很多命令都不能用的
<binker> 你在德国汉诺威？
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_rxg> :O
<alvin_rxg> shit, 这定位太准了，可恶的 isp
<binker> 哈
<binker> 你看我在哪里？
<alvin_rxg> ip 信息里边的 isp 描述信息是在哪里提供的。。。
<binker> 你看我的Ip地址在哪里》
<binker> 哈
<alvin_rxg> cat /tmp/ip_xsel
<alvin_rxg> 116.26.13.16	广东省汕头市 电信
<binker> 嗯
<alvin_rxg> 啊。。。。。明天去买啥菜，要放假了，不知道做啥慰劳自己
<alvin_rxg> :D   “这是一个神奇的搜索”
<alvin_rxg> 得，明天去买排骨
<binker> 做好吃的
<kk>  06:09
<superTJD> ofan: 好啊
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-02
<zaobao> \topic
<zaobao> REGISTER zhaomingchen 1205499934@qq.com
<zaobao> join
<imadper> cfy: 你有pad吗
<imadper> cfy: ipad?
<cfy> imadper: 没有。
<cfy> imadper: pad是游戏机阿
<imadper> cfy: 哦... 我想知道3g有用没...
<imadper> cfy: 看电子书..
<imadper> cfy: kindle太小了....
<cfy> imadper: 有阿，3g肯定好用。比较贵
<imadper> cfy: 貌似3g模块儿一下子贵了好多!!
<imadper> cfy: 一个3g要贵800
<cfy> imadper: 那不知道。。。没看过这些价格。。。
<imadper> cfy: 难以结合搜
<imadper> cfy: ...
<imadper> cfy: 纠结... 我还是等开发机好了...
<cfy> imadper: 你也可以买个单独能上3g，能发射wifi的设备，然后买个无3g的平板
<imadper> cfy: 折腾不....
<imadper> cfy: 用平板就是为了方便好不好...
<cfy> imadper: 那买带3g的吧。。
<imadper> cfy: 我还是等touchpad的新品吧
<imadper> cfy: 或者开发者版
<cfy> imadper: 不知道这些。。。。
<imadper> cfy: hp之前的那个.
<cfy> imadper: o
<imadper> cfy: 我等他的新品呢....
<cfy> imadper: 你应该有钱阿。。。
<imadper> cfy: 毛... 我穷得叮当响....
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> imadper: 3g你可以选择包流量的，这样一般速度快，比如貌似联通的
<imadper> cfy: 只能是联通的... wcdma
<imadper> cfy: 移动的只能tdscdma
<imadper> cfy: 电信的是cdma2k
<imadper> cfy: 不过wcdma兼容gsm, 不知道直接插移动的2g卡行不行...
<cfy> imadper: ....gaoji...没研究过。。。。
<ansik> imadper: 现在移到的２Ｇ越来越差了．上网卡的很．
<cfy> ansik: +1
<archl> 3G啊。啊啊。
<archl> 没用过
<imadper> ansik: 不知道, 以致用联通3g呢....
<imadper> ansik: 联通3g也不好... 地铁里面就没了...
<ansik> imadper: 移动的３Ｇ和联通电信的也不是一个水平的．还只能用自己的定制机才支持３Ｇ．
<imadper> ansik: 移动的3g就是个渣...
<archl> 地铁里有信号的国度有几个？
<imadper> ansik: 广州
<imadper> archl: 广州可以
<imadper> ansik: 发错人了...
<archl> imadper: 我发现中国地铁里可以打手机啊，
<imadper> archl: 3g就没了呀...
<imadper> archl: 移动的信号略强于联通. 在地铁里是
<imadper> archl: 不过也要看线路. 1/2号线就不行. 其他的就好一些.  我是说在北京
<archl> imadper: 地道里有手机信号这事情就让我惊讶了
<imadper> archl: .................................................................... 你刚从朝鲜回来?
<archl> imadper: 我刚从一个2G不知道是什么的地方回来
<imadper> archl: 袋鼠国的这个难道不比国内发达吗?
<archl> imadper: 3G是什么
<imadper> archl: 3g, 是容量大小呀
<imadper> archl: 比如你的笔记本, 有3g的内存.
<archl> imadper: 不知道。。。。
<imadper> .................................................
<archl> imadper: 2G和3G就差1G啊。能快多少
<archl> imadper: 。你个骗人的
<imadper> archl: ....................................
 * imadper 罗姐卖萌真心受不了~ 
<archl> imadper: 。。。
<archl> imadper: 夫妻合照给我一张。
<imadper> archl: 我都没有!
<imadper> archl: 我不照相的...
<archl> imadper: 你有女啊。
<imadper> archl: 所以我都没有合照.
<archl> imadper: 对方肯定有
<imadper> archl: 有, 不过是相片.
<archl> imadper: 。对方有你的，就要来给我好了
<imadper> 果断不给你呀~  LOL
<archl> imadper: 为什么你不给我啊。
<imadper> archl: 干嘛要给你呀~
<archl> imadper: 我想要
<imadper> archl: 不想给..
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • zim wiki的一些问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388865 刚刚使用zim wiki，遇到了一些问题 1.左边栏的页面无法排序 2.无法给页面加标签，我按文档里说的在页面里加入@example然后用search,@example和Tag:example都没有用 不知到有没有了解这款软件的达人 …
<maplebeats> Screen Saver:
<maplebeats>   prefer blanking:  yes    allow exposures:  yes
<maplebeats>   timeout:  1800    cycle:  1800
<maplebeats> 谁能告诉我这个cycle代表什么啊
<archl> 为啥你们都是眼镜啊。。
<archl> maplebeats:  对比你的照片 http://dropbox.maplebeats.com/u/21529715/200.jpe 和 imadper 的  http://tp2.sinaimg.cn/1996700941/180/5596933551/1
<maplebeats> archl: ==!
<archl> maplebeats: 好了
<maplebeats> sed怎么打印出正则匹配的值
<imadper> maplebeats: 你想替换的同时显示出来? 用awk
<imadper> maplebeats: sed我不会用...
<ofan> maplebeats: sed -n '/abc/p'
<maplebeats> ofan: p是打印整行啊
<maplebeats> imadper: awk我会，只是想知道sed怎么玩
<ofan> maplebeats: sed -n 's/.*\(re\).*/\1/p'
<ofan> @内涵女神：“对象一个学校的？”“恩。”“一个专业的？恩。”“一个班的？恩。”“一个寝室的？恩。”
<cap_sensitive> Hi. Linux 3.6 支持 efi 启动的 config 文件了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> 3.5.4-3/2 的飄過
<HGASK> hi
<kk> HGASK, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<silence> hi
<kk> silence, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<zaobao> set
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • 我想问问xampp 的mysql 的cli在哪里，这东西跟windows的不怎么同呢 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388872 rt，因为只是拿来开发测试用的，所以用xampp方便点。不过没看到mysql的文件夹，win下是有的，因为要导入大量的数据所以要用到命令行 统计信息: 发表于 由 benfeizhuzi  …
<ofan> http://cn.engadget.com/2012/10/01/sharp-showcases-2560-x-1600-resolution-panel/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Sharp 展出 6.1 吋、2,560 x 1,600 超高分辨率面板
<zaobao000> 有没有iphone客户端，可以上freenode？
<ofan> zaobao000: 搜索一下就有了
<zaobao000> 下了两个都连不上，我再试试看
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 网络连接 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388875 挣扎了很久的问题，对各位来说可能很简单，真心请大家指教！ ubuntu右上角宽带连接里面的“有线”和“DSL”分别用在什么联网方式下？ 还有，为什么很多校园网都给学生客户端软件啊？我也是校园网的，为什么就不 …
<ofan> http://thepiratebay.se/ 貌似上不去了？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 紧急求解：硬盘安装12.04，无法识别硬盘分区！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388878 用硬盘安装12.04时候，在选择磁盘的地方，只显示有一个c盘，系统保留盘，一个1M大小的不明盘，剩下def合起来显示为一个磁盘，请问各路大侠如何解决？ 电脑是thinkpad t400  …
<lanli> 大家都用什么从YOUTOBE下载视频，chrome的easy youtube video downloader插件好像没有了，
<zxq>  /topic
<xiaoming> lanli: Download videos 1.3.3似乎是这个，去试试看看^0^
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04顶部面板被我给删除了，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388883 今天再配置ubuntu 12.04时，误将顶部面板删除了 怎么也恢复不过来了 在网上找到如下几种方法，都试过了，不行 方法一: 通过ALT+F2呼出应用程序对话框，输入gnome-terminal打开终端输入以下 …
<wgh_> 为什么？我在linux mint 上可以编译的源码，到ARCh上就无法编译呢？
<maplebeats> wgh_: 报错是什么
<wgh_> No rule to make target "modules", stop
<maplebeats> wgh_: 唉，能不能贴完整点
<wgh_> make[1]:Enter directory 'usr/lib/modules/3.5.4-ARCH/build'
<wgh_> make[1]:***No rule to make target "modules", stop
<maplebeats> 你这是编译什么啊
<wgh_> make: *** [modules] Erro2
<maplebeats> 驱动
<maplebeats> ？
<wgh_> 网卡驱动 ALX、
<wgh_> 怎么？
<maplebeats> 没什么。。。
<maplebeats> 不知道
<wgh_> 知道为什么 编译不上吗？ 原来在linux mint 上成功过  同一个包
<maplebeats> 你这个让人猜，鬼才能猜得到
<wgh_> ····
<wgh_> make 就报的这个错
<maplebeats> configure报什么
<maplebeats> 你把完整的贴的出来
<wgh_> make[1]:Enter directory 'usr/lib/modules/3.5.4-ARCH/build'
<wgh_> make[1]:***No rule to make target "modules", stop
<maplebeats> 我倒
<wgh_> make[1]:leaving
<wgh_> 只有4行
<maplebeats> configure呢
<wgh_> make[1]:Enter directory 'usr/lib/modules/3.5.4-ARCH/build'   make[1]:***No rule to make target "modules", stop    make[1]:leaving diectory 'usr/lib/modules/3.5.4-1-arch/build/'  make *** [modules] Error 2
<wgh_> 没有configure
<wgh_> make[1]:Enter directory 'usr/lib/modules/3.5.4-ARCH/build'
<wgh_>  make[1]:***No rule to make target "modules
<maplebeats> 哦，高级货，不会玩、
<wgh_> 有选择脚本
<wgh_> 给你选哪一个模块的
<johann__> 大家节日好
 * maplebeats1 一点也不好
<johann__> 呵呵，我也不好
<johann__> 装了个slackware，lilo安装了不了
<johann__> 所以很烦
<maplebeats> 各种烦
<johann__> Warning: Unable to determine video adapter in use in the present system.
<johann__> Warning: Video adapter does not support VESA BIOS extensions needed for
<johann__>   display of 256 colors.
<johann__> Fatal: Either FIX-TABLE or IGNORE-TABLE must be specified
<johann__> 这个是提示，能不能帮我看看
 * maplebeats  我操
 * maplebeats 当当网刚刚给我说，他们要8号之后才开始送货。。。日啊
<johann__> 那是肯定的，别个也要放假，哈哈
<maplebeats> 明天我自己去拿，该死的
<johann__> maplebeats: 我刚刚那个问题你能帮我吗？
 * maplebeats 我小白
<johann__> maplebeats: 谦虚了
 * maplebeats 我也想谦虚。。。:(
<johann__> 哈哈
<lsj8924> 有人吗
<kk> lsj8924, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<lsj8924> 听说steam要支持ubuntu了
<archl> 嵌入式
<archl> 谁知道啊。
<archl> 谁给个教程？
<lsj8924> 那样就可以玩dota2了
<archl> lsj8924: 问官方去
<archl> lsj8924: 其他都无用
<lsj8924> 我用gnome桌面总是不显示系统托盘图标
<archl> 那是嘛？
<lsj8924> 看了很多都解决方法
<lsj8924> 没用
<pyRTNelo> Steam 4 Linux
<cfy> lag 2.......
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 这个论坛令人痛心!! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388889 ”乐于分享，以人为本，这正是Ubuntu的精神所在。“ 这句话有多少人做到？我发的帖子有70多人浏览过，可是却没有一个人留下一点点痕迹！。。。。。。 本来以为ubuntu论坛是我们这些新手学习的好地方， …
<lsj8924> is anyone here?]\
<lsj8924> 有人吗
<lsj8924> 问个问题
<kk> lsj8924, 点点点.  ㍨ 
<abine> SHUO
<abine> 说
<abine> 神马问题？
<lsj8924> 就是我的ubuntu选的是gnome-noeffect登录
<lsj8924> 结果总是不显示图盘图标
<lsj8924> 我的小企鹅输入法连个图标都看不见
<abine> 那你就选经典的
<abine> 选另外一个桌面环境登录看看
<abine> 哈
<abine> 或者重装一下桌面环境的包
<abine> 可能是少了一些包文件
<lsj8924> 我去重新装一下
<lsj8924> 对了，你们都是用得unity吗
<lsj8924> 我觉得这个没有gnome好用呀
<abine> 我也是用Gnome
<abine> 没用UNITY
<lsj8924> dconf editor你用吗
<lsj8924> 这个纯英文得有点晕，找到不到中文的
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求教 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388890 上传“upload/4uchome”里的所有文件到你的服务器 修改qqfarm/core/config/_qsc.php 中接口类型为 uchome 2、 安装数据库，安装包中找到 “安装&升级/全新安装/”： # 请将install目录上传农场core目录 # 浏览器里运行 http://您的域名/ …
<abine> 没哟
<abine> 我用很少的软件
<abine> 一个火狐浏览器
<abine> 还有系统自带的播放器
<abine> 就基本上够用了
<_____aaaa> dk
<lsj8924> 用bash脚本编程得人多吗
<abine>  多
<abine> 数不清
<lsj8924> 这个怎么编啊
<lsj8924> 我看了教材，但是自己就是不会
<lsj8924> 怎么办
<ansik> 看十遍就会了．
<lsj8924> 10编？:-S
<lsj8924> 我就怕10遍我也不会怎么办
<ansik> 那你就放弃吧．
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 什么不会？
<lsj8924> 哦
<lsj8924> 就是每个点都了解
<abine> 写脚本
<abine> 从最基本的东西开始
<abine> 你要快速输入各种命令
<abine> 就是首先要熟练的输入字母符号
<ansik> ＷIN7挺好的，何苦折腾这个呢
<abine> 盲打
<lsj8924> 不我每个点差不多，串起来就不行立
<abine> 做到人键合一的境界
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 你学什么10遍也不会啊？
<abine> 你就成功了
<abine> 他说的是学习脚本
<lsj8924> 我只把ubuntu网站上的看了
<lsj8924> 其他得教材你们推荐下
<lsj8924> 能够让我看10编就会bash编程的
<abine> 看过千遍不如动手练一遍
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 这个不一定吧
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 我还用 bash 弄过一个 CGI 呢~我也没看十遍
<abine> 学习不光靠看的
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 看了基础之后就有思路了就是了
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 你需要的是，bash的经典用法
<abine> 要动手，
<abine> 然后你才会明白里面的一些东西
<lsj8924> 哦
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 其实很多安装脚本看看就好
<lsj8924> 那我亲自编一下
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 比如 archlinux 最近刚改的那个安装的镜像里边，好多辅助安装的脚本
<abine> 等入门之后，其他的东西你就会触类旁通了
<lsj8924> 哦
<lsj8924> 你们得意思就是我先找一本教材看10遍，跟着练习
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 看书要看对路
<abine> 你所需要的就是找到学习的方法
<abine> 嘿嘿
<abine> 就是怎么学习
<lsj8924> 怎么学习，不是看10遍就会了吗
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 看手册和文档不会让你学到思路的
<lsj8924> 这个是关键
<lsj8924> 没死路
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 我觉得看手册和文档看一百遍也不会
<lsj8924> 没思路
<abine> 你看一百遍是学不会的
<abine> 恩
<abine> 就是，
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 要看那种引导思路的书
<lsj8924> 但是木有这个吧
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 比如如果你学C语言的话，你看了 谭浩强，我草，你就完蛋了
<abine> 你需要在动手的实践中才会牢牢的掌握
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 书要找对路。
<abine> 你就永远都不会忘记
<lsj8924> wow！我就是看得谭浩强
<lsj8924> 能怎么知道的？？？
<lsj8924> 你居然这个都知道
<abine> 光是看书的话，那些知识让你死记硬背的理论而已
<fdb713> 233
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 我猜你就看得他的
<abine> 哈
<lsj8924> wow！！！！
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 我还知道你数据结构看得严尉敏呢~！
<abine> 还有学习要静下心
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] C语言要学那本 《C语言现代方法》别看什么谭浩强
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] linux当时我读的 这本 http://book.douban.com/subject/2029866/
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ ti: Linux命令、编辑器与Shell编程 (豆瓣)
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] lsj8924 你去读这本，应该能有茅塞顿开的感觉了
<lsj8924> 好的，我把这本书参悟一下
<lsj8924> 我学会了回来感谢你
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 怎么算是学会呢，够用就好
<lsj8924> 哦
<lsj8924> 怎么就够用了呢
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] ^_^
<lsj8924> 我觉得老是不够用啊
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 脚本是用来处理一些重复性工作的时候，不想每次都把所有操作都手工输入一遍
<lsj8924> window上有这个吗
<lsj8924> windows
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] windows也有啊，我在windows上也有几个常用的脚本
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] bat文件就是了
<lsj8924> 哦
<lsj8924> bat这个知道
<abine> WINDOWS你要学VS
<lsj8924> 我学python 可以吗
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 比如拨宽带和VPN连起来拨号，写到一个脚本里边
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 看你用到什么功能了。
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 用什么学什么~
<lsj8924> 这个脚本语言不是跨平台得吗
<lsj8924> 我就不用重复的学习了
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 当然可以学啊
<lsj8924> 我觉得c语言很难，可以用脚本语言代替吗
<lsj8924> 就绕过c
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] lsj8924 你是中学还是大学的？
<lsj8924> 大学的
<lsj8924> 非计算机专业
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 那就无所谓了
<lsj8924> 跟计算机一点不沾边
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 0 0
<lsj8924> 哈哈哈
<lsj8924> :-D
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 那不如学电子有意思
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 既然是兴趣爱好
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 我建议你去玩单片机
<lsj8924> 呵呵，单片机难吗
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 有意思啊，既然是玩，你怕难吗
<lsj8924> 不怕
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 你要知道，脚本语言什么的，最大的施展拳脚的地方都在数据处理啊，文字处理之类的。我想你对数据排序查询之类的不会有兴趣
<lsj8924> 恩
<lsj8924> 想编写一些程序
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] python好像没什么比较geek的应用
<lsj8924> 哦
<lsj8924> 我就行做几个游戏外挂
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 学一个 python的web框架吧，做个小网站玩也行
<lsj8924> 哦
<lsj8924> 这样啊
<lsj8924> 单片机的优点是什么啊
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 好玩
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 优点就是好玩啦，嘿嘿
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 既然你不是计算机专业的，不就是什么好玩玩什么吗
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 与其搞什么数据分析文字处理，干啥不玩点能动的~！
<lsj8924> 好的
<lsj8924> 你的建议优点意思
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 自己焊接好电路，写几行汇编，小车到处跑，飞机到处飞，多好玩
<UbuntuTalk> [汽水] 比写死的脚本语言有意思多了，技术都是服务与需求的，我感觉一个不是计算机专业的学脚本语言真的没什么需求
<ansik> centos下有个/etc/xinetd.conf，这个文件在debian下在什么位置？有人知道吗？
<abine> 应该是一样的位置
<abine> linux系统的文件结构都类似
<ansik> 我机子上没这个文件．
<ansik> 我想是不是位置变了．
<abine> ？
<abine> 在root？
<abine> 下面？
<lsj8924> sudo find /  -name  'xinetd.cof'
<M3aCu1pa> 中国二声音。。。
<ansik> 不是．
<aly> hello
<kk> aly, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<Relaed> 大家好
<kk> Relaed, 好.. .  ㍪ 
 * maplebeats 不。。。好。。
 * tonghuix 为啥这个不滚屏了
<abine> 没人说话
<abine> 所以就不滚屏了
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<lanli> 为什么我的Google不能正常使用了
<abine>  挂面了
<abine> google改做挂面了
<lanli> 只能搜，打不开链接
<abine> 所以google经常被挂在上面晾着
<abine> 不用谷歌也死不到哪里去
<abine> 换用其他的吧
<abine> 不然就找梯子之类的
<lanli> 就是问问，以前好好的，突然不行了
<abine> 或者学习挖地道之类的
<jusss> du
<jusss> du
<lanli> 那个太麻烦了，我还是baidu吧
<jusss> 触屏打字感觉好不爽。。。
<abine>  最好的方法是精通遁土术了
<abine> 你用的神马机器？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 谷歌搜不出来，只能搜，打不开 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388898 这几天我的Google好像坏了，换了Chrome浏览器也不行，能够搜索，但是搜索的结果打不开，要XX了才行，但是XX很慢，每次都换来换去的，很麻烦，请问怎么设置？？ 这几天很郁闷， 搜索正常 g1.png  …
<jusss> 最好的方法是肉身翻墙
<abine> jusss: 你用的什么机器？？？
<jusss> abine: moto
<abine> 手机还是板砖？
<jusss> abine: 手机
<jusss> 还是键盘打字爽
<jusss> 实体键盘
<abine> 摩托的输入法一直都是烂的掉渣
<jusss> 。。。难道你不知道有种输入法叫搜狗吗。。。
<abine> 实体键盘的话，摁到你手指疼
<jusss> ibus感觉也很差
<abine> 搜狗是最近刚出的啦
<jusss> 长时间打字才会感动手指疼
<abine> 一起连搜狐还没出呢
<abine> 以前连搜狐还没出呢
<abine> 哪里来的搜狗
<abine> 哈
<abine> 搜狐生出的叫搜狗
<jusss> 不会吧。。。搜狗for android最少有一年了吧。。。
<abine> 恩
<abine> 还没安卓的时候
<abine> 有搜狗了吗？
<jusss> 然后google山寨了搜狗出了google-pinyin
<abine> 应该没有吧？
<abine> 哈
<jusss> 你难道不知道win xp就有搜狗了吗。。。
<abine> 哇
<abine> 那个古董哦
<abine> XP
<jusss> abine: 你难道肉身在国外？
<abine> 是十年前的了
<abine> 我肉身在水深火热当中
<abine> 哈
<abine> 在万丈深渊中的无底地狱中不断饱受煎熬
<jusss> abine: 高中生？初中生？还是小学生？
<abine> all no
<jusss> abine: 30+的大叔？
<abine> 千年老妖
<jusss> 乖不得不知道win下有搜狗，一定是在某老窝修炼完，刚出来吧，不知人间是何时
<abine> 因为不屑使用
<jusss> 你最后一次闭关是啥朝代？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 当年闹过谷歌拼音抄袭搜狗词库的事件。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 谷歌拼音是李开复时代的产物啊。
<abine> 那又怎么啊
<abine> 我两个都不用
<jusss> 难道你用郑码五笔？
<abine> no
<jusss> 或王码五笔？
<abine> no
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我用 qq 拼音。
<jusss> 那种反人类的输入法
<abine> 哪个是反人类的输入法？？
<jusss> qq拼音感觉不是很好看
<maplebeats> qq五笔不错
<abine> 王码五笔？？？
<jusss> 嗯
<abine> 我觉得五笔都是反人类的
<jusss> +1
<abine> 字根的分拆是足以让人精神分裂
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 拼音党路过
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 懒得背字根，就用拼音了。
<lanli> 五笔到底是什么？？？？？？
<abine> 就是反人类的东西了
<lanli> 也是输入法？
<abine> 是DT的东西
<maplebeats> 谁用五笔背字根的？
<abine> 从不用五笔
<abine> 垃圾
<maplebeats> 哪里垃圾了？
<jusss> 换个话题吧，
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 但是拼音用久了，会提笔忘字。。
<abine> 哪里都垃圾啦
<abine> 马上换话题
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 电脑用久了，手写能力严重退化。。
<jusss> 换个程序猿永远的鸡血－语言吧
<jusss> 你们都用啥语言
<abine> 吐槽一下
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 非程序猿飘走～
<maplebeats> 汉语
<abine> 语言这东西
<abine> 就是一个工具
<abine> 就是象螺丝批一样
<abine> 有的是要用十字头的
<jusss> 那该下标题，计算机爱好者们，你们都喜欢用神马计算机语言
<abine> 有的要用一字头的
<abine> 看做什么事情而定啦
<jusss> 好吧，没激情，那俺还是去看玄幻小说吧，bye
<abine> maplebeats：
<cfy> maplebeats睡这么早。。。。。。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • 为什么我我设置默认启动为图形界面没有用？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388900 我设置了默认启动界面为图形界面没用，一开始我用vi /etc/inittab,它居然进入了vi编辑界面，我用的是12.04版本的ubuntu，后来我就修改/etc/x11/default-display-manager文件，发现里面设置的是 …
<h> ha
<Guest96112> 用火狐也可以上这里了
<Guest96112> 怎么静悄悄啊
<lanli> 国内的IRC，只有这里还有声音
<abine> 恩
<lanli> 大家除了这里，还区别的什么的嘛，告知我一下吧
<abine> 其他的都用YY之类的
<lanli> 什么  YY？
<abine> 语音群聊a
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] YY 是国内的一个游戏聊天工具。
<abine> YY和QQ类似
<lanli> 高级货
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] YY 和 qq 差别很大。
<lanli> 奥，QQ就懂了
<abine> 主要用来群聊的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] qq 有推出 qq 语音，来山寨 YY 。
<abine> 哈
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] YY 是纯语音聊天的工具。
<_____aaaa> lanli: 这里有声音?从来没发现
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 很多年轻人喜欢用 YY ，在上面唱歌玩。
<abine> 我怀疑用开源代码作出来的
<lanli> 奥，YY有Linux版吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] YY 有移动版的。
<abine> 没有
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 给手机用的。
<abine> YY可以用wine的
<abine> 可以wine
<abine> 不用任何修改
<abine> QQ之类的就不能直接wine
<abine> 要修改
<abine> 很复杂的说
<abine> YY聊天就是与一群人在一起用语音聊天
<lanli> QQ有人做了Deb包，我直接安的
<abine> 唱歌
<abine> 一起玩游戏之类的
<_____aaaa> abine: wine 不如装个android开发环境,用安卓版的QQ,YY
<lanli> YY我那几个老哥们没人用
<abine> 其实在linux下也有优秀的语音聊天软件
<abine> 功能比YY还要强劲
<lanli> 什么？？？？
<abine> 怀疑YY之类的是用了开源代码开发的
<abine> 然后不开源
<abine> 谁知道他们是不是盗用了开源的代码呢
<abine> 对吧
<abine> 国内经常有人这么干的
<abine> 有个3D软件就是盗用了blender的代码
<lanli> 只能折磨干，要不什么都没有
<abine> 修改得来的
<abine> 然后去除原来的版权信息
<abine> 声称是国内自主研发的
<abine> 尼玛，都当大家是傻子了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] linux 下的什么软件？
<abine> 凡是那些号称拥有自主研发的，大部分要么直接抄袭
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我只关心这个。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不会是 skype 吧？
<abine> TS
<_____aaaa> 鸟蛋QQ YY只需开放代码,马上就有人在linux下编译好了
<abine> TeamSpeak
<abine> 要上班了
<abine> 蛋疼
<jusss> 这年头写小说的人都死了吗，怎么都是小学生写的。。。
<jusss> 找本小说都找不到
<abine> 哈
<abine> 那你写一本吧
<abine> 不然我写一本给你
<abine> 哈
<jusss> 语文不及格
<abine> 我写一本给你好了
<jusss> 。
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 最简单的编译内核的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388903 其实一个脚本就可以搞定的,可以保持内核的永久最新,以及不断更新,只看个人意愿罢了 我这里只说明一个最简洁的方法. 第一步,当然是下载源码 wget http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/NNNN (这里NNNN …
 * jusss 书荒，求书
<_____aaaa> ls
<_____aaaa> ls
<_____aaaa> rm -rf /
<google_360_baidu> hello 陈水扁
<_____aaaa> http://www.pcpop.com/doc/0/840/840922.shtml
<kk> _____aaaa ⇪ ti: WPS for Linux首次合并版本 截图曝光_实用工具新闻-泡泡网
<google_360_baidu> 不错啊
<_____aaaa> 据说是Alpha5是windows和linux首次合并版本
<google_360_baidu> 呵呵 离政府采购又进了一步呵呵呵
<google_360_baidu> 搜狗输入法有快发布了
<google_360_baidu> 这些ubuntu 就实用起来了 就差个网银吧
<stock-cn> 谁能帮忙装个cups-pdf，帮忙虚拟打印一个网页doc文件成PDF
<_____aaaa> google_360_baidu: 网银有什么,现在都有快捷支付了,神马都是浮云
<_____aaaa> 何况支付宝也有linux版的
<google_360_baidu> 你把那个doc下载 下来  用wps转成pdf 不用那么麻烦
<google_360_baidu> 如果是linux下面的话 libreoffic 可以直接转成pdf
<stone_grath> clear
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 是坎入网页里面的doc，但是可以打印，不能下载
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 不能下载阿
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 看私聊内容
<google_360_baidu> 哦
<binker> 下载神马东东？
<google_360_baidu> 不能下载 ...  那你是啥系统哦
<google_360_baidu> window xp?
<binker> 我用的是牛鼻系统
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 我用的是debian阿
<google_360_baidu> http://www.oschina.net/p/cups-pdf
<kk> google_360_baidu,啥网址y CUPS-PDF - PDF打印机 - 开源中国
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 我一打印就提示硬盘不够，然后又看不到输出
<google_360_baidu> 这个网页里面有详尽的说明 如何安装
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 麻烦你帮我打印一下可以吗，然后邮件发给我可以不？
<binker> 你硬盘太迷你了
<google_360_baidu> ...
<stock-cn> binker: 没有阿，80G的，但是装了双系统
<google_360_baidu> 你吧网址发给我 我看看
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 发给你了，在私聊里
<google_360_baidu> 没看到啊  在发一次啦
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 私聊里又发了一次
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 看到了吗
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 麻烦你帮我打印成PDF可以吗
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 还有个很奇怪，装了cups-pdf后，用chrome可以点击打印，用firefox不能点击打印
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: firefox里打印按钮是灰色的
<google_360_baidu> 我 就是哟你firefox啊 已经打印好了  但是不知道默认目录在哪里
<google_360_baidu> 所以 我在找pdf文件呢
<alvin_rxg> ...
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 我每次打印的都没看见了
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 找到了帮忙发到我邮箱，chinesegann@gmail.com
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 万分感谢哦
<google_360_baidu> 找到了
<google_360_baidu> 我 qq传给你吧
<google_360_baidu> 你qq 多少啊
<google_360_baidu> 算了 发你邮箱
<google_360_baidu> 默认是在
<google_360_baidu> ~/PDF 文件夹下面呢
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 【求助】Ubuntu12.04的64位版本运行暗黑3 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388905 各位大侠，帮忙吧！！ 我刚装的Ubuntu12.04的64位版本，安装了playonlinux和wine1.5，但是在运行暗黑3的时候点完play后窗口消失就没下文了，也没任何错误提示，这该怎么解决呢？ 另外， …
<google_360_baidu> 你用 控制台运行下 会有错误提示出来的
<google_360_baidu> 不要直接点击图标运行
<google_360_baidu> 在控制台用 wine启动
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 我的/分区这么小了，以前有10多G呢
<stock-cn> google_360_baidu: 要怎么清除一些文件？
<alvin_rxg> 卸载不需要的软件包，清理 apt 的 cache
<jusss> jj
<jusss> eexpress: ping
<jusss> 无聊空虚寂寞
<alvin_rxg> 有人要够搭神～
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 外国人为毛都喜欢后入式时掐脖子
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 好多米国电影里都是这样的，后入，掐脖子
<alvin_rxg> 我是中国人
<Henry2> 窒息式兴奋
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那你见过的德国妹子是不是也被掐脖子
<alvin_rxg> 我的jj 太小了
<knownbad> 同意
<knownbad> 但德国的mm也确实大了些。
<archl> knownbad: 比美国的大？
<knownbad> 你去试试。
<knownbad> 冲凉上班去。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 请问EFI+GPT分区上ubuntu的安装 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388910 用win8安装盘格盘装的64位，硬盘GPT分区表，前面的分区有300MB的Recovery Partition,100MB的EFI System Partition，随后是win8的分区及几个分的主分区。现在想装ubuntu12.10Beta2，试过Wubi，找不到启动文件，google …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 在win下面写的c程序编译出来 在linux下面执行不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388913 我在C下面用cygwin写C的程序，然后生成执行文件exe之后 在cygwin里面是可以执行的（都是在ntfs分区操作的） 然后 切换到Linux系统之后 发现那个执行文件 执行不了，说是没有权限 然 …
<lsj8925> #ubuntu-cn +Ccntz
<lsj8925> 这个是什么意思呢
<binker> 在哪里看到的
<lsj8925> 屏幕上
<lsj8925> 其实这个irc我永不来
<lsj8925> 用不来
<alvin_rxg> lsj8925: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y freenode: using the network
<lsj8925> 对了，问大家一个技术难题
<lsj8925> 就是我进一个python频道，不能发言
<lsj8925> 说我没有权限是什么意思
<lsj8925> 我的命令是 /join #python
<piggybox> #python 频道要求注册过的id
<lsj8925> 注册什么
<lsj8925> icr不是不用登录吗
<lsj8925> 如果注册后怎么登录呢
<maplebeats> irc也是要注册的。。。
<alvin_rxg> 注册的意义是，确保你现在使用的 nick 是你一个人的
<piggybox> 你是可以不注册id进入irc，但是别人也可以用你这个id登陆
<lsj8925> 但是我怎么用我的登录呢
<lsj8925> 这个不跟qq一样
<lsj8925> 没有登录框呀
<alvin_rxg> lsj8925: /query NickServ help
<maplebeats> 嘿嘿
<lsj8925>  /QUERY PANDA777 HI,你好!
<lsj8924> 我注册完了
<lsj8924> x感谢你们啊
<lsj8924> I love you!!!!!
<lsj8924> msg maplebeats
<maplebeats> what?
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 恭喜，你们被当作追求的目标了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 被华丽丽地告白了啊。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan 不能忍了
 * lsj8924 sleep
 * lsj8924 getup 
<cleamoon> 1.65GHz的CPU什么概念？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 单核心的还是双核的或是四核？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 没概念
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 看架构 看工艺 看核心数量
<lsj8924> alvin_rxg: sss
<cleamoon> gebjgd, amd e-450
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 双核1.65Ghz
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 一般用够快吗？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 一般怎么用？
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 一般用的方法很多
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 看你跑什么
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 看电影，编程，上网，下载
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 简单的游戏
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 足够
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 那什么不够？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 内存要足够
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 那必然
<cleamoon> 不过1.65G听起来好少呀
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 多少是多？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 至少2G听起来就挺多的
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 那你用个p4 celeron 2G就好了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, ...那必然不够使
<yegle> anybody here?
<gebjgd> yegle: 干嘛？
<yegle> 有人告诉我这个频道有人在。。。
<yegle> nevermind...
<gebjgd> yegle: 一直有
<gebjgd> yegle: 有事情？
<yegle> nope...just bored and trying to find a channel for chatting...
<gebjgd> yegle: 说中文
<gebjgd> yegle: 这里是中文频道
<gebjgd> yegle: 如果喜欢说非中文 请去别的频道
<yegle> 抱歉，iPad上中文输入法有问题，输入不方便。。。
<gebjgd> yegle: 鄙视烂果子用户
<yegle> Well, seems like Ubuntu users has a strange sense of superiority. Never mind.
<alvin_rxg> not me.
<yegle> 无意挑起争端，不过这个channel的氛围很奇怪
<cleamoon> yegle, 这个channel主要用来闲聊
<knownbad> 谁说的？
<cleamoon> knownbad, 明显谁都在这么说...
<knownbad> English is allowed here.
<knownbad> Me speaks English too.
<alvin_rxg> blabla
<knownbad> yegle: So what's up?
<knownbad> Gnome 和 LXDE 的 shutdown 有些不同。  Gnome 不直接卸 VPN connection 得等久些。
<difan> yegle: Linux 用户都有莫名的优越感你不知道么
<mugebjgd> yegle 我不是ubuntu用户 我是
<mugebjgd> yegle我是win用户
<mugebjgd> difan 对 我很有优越感
<knownbad> 拜见香肠嫂子。
<alvin_rxg> :D
<knownbad> 上香。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 傻逼o2
<difan> Windows 用户你好 我是 Goobuntu 用户
<mugebjgd> difan 超强goobuntu
<mugebjgd> difan goobuntu 超强
<difan> 当然我还是 gMac 用户以及 gWindows 用户
 * knownbad wubuntu 用户
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 他们说好今天来的 结果没来 告诉我 没有
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg termin
<alvin_rxg> :D
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 还说今天不能约。要明天 白等3天
<alvin_rxg> 明天？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 后来我老婆说 你不是会修吗 打开路由器 自己看看能不能修
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 后来我一狠心 撕掉保修标签 打开 清了下灰尘 插上一试 好了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 白让我等3天
<yegle> Windows用户&Goobuntu用户你们好，我是iOS用户。。。
<mugebjgd> android 全键盘撸过
<mugebjgd> knownbad 我22日或者 下月10日去orlando
<mugebjgd> knownbad 出来面菊？
<knownbad> 不去，暴老婆菊就好了。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 我认识一家巨次的广东菜馆 我请你
<mugebjgd> knownbad 当然 油钱你自己掏
<knownbad> 我认识一家湖南餐馆剁椒鱼头超腥的。
<knownbad> 欢迎你搭公车来。
<knownbad> 我给你地址你自个去。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 我有租车
<knownbad> 富二代。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 屁 公司报销
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, knownbad 我有一个巨好的寿司餐馆，你们打飞机过来~
<knownbad> 昨晚打了飞机了，早上有点累。
<mugebjgd> knownbad .......
<mugebjgd> knownbad 你老婆呢？
<knownbad> 你应该去 Golden Coral 试试。
<knownbad> 冷战中。
<mugebjgd> knownbad 啥东西？
<knownbad> 吵架没听过？
<knownbad> 还是 Golden Coral?
<knownbad> http://www.goldencorral.com/
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y Golden Corral
<difan> Android 有优越感？我们公司的产品
<lsj8924> :)
<lsj8924> ^0^
<lsj8924> -(
<ofan> yo
<ofan> mugebjgd: 老色鬼
<knownbad> 噢，Google guy.
<ofan> 今晚订个炸鸡
<knownbad> 你要暴那只鸡？
<knownbad> 够吗？  你 jiji 不比松鼠小啊。
<lsj8924> ;-)
<lsj8924> O:-)
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> knownbad: 比你的大
<lsj8924> :-[
<mugebjgd> knownbad 确实
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 他的有18cm的
<knownbad> 错，是 18mm.
<ofan> 哎呦卧槽 考试全是fee太inch
<alvin_rxg> 好袖珍呐
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你那么了解 亲见？
<ofan> 哎呦卧槽 考试全是feet inch
<alvin_rxg> 根据 米国淫的平均数据猜测的
<mugebjgd> ofan 你爽歪了吧？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 爽啥
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 他是台湾人
<ofan> 谁？
<knownbad> 暴鸡？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 台湾种米国人
<lsj8924> :-)
<ofan> 刚旁边做了个abc
<mugebjgd> ofan 你又吃垃圾炸鸡？
<ofan> 坐
<mugebjgd> ofan 做了一个
<ofan> mugebjgd: 对
<knownbad> 又错了，我是火星人。  ET 的 jiji 蛮小的。
<ofan> 还有垃圾可乐
<mugebjgd> ofan 好淫荡
<ofan> mugebjgd: 是你淫荡，老色鬼
<mugebjgd> ofan 吃的够垃圾的 干嘛不自己做饭？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 因为好吃
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你不也不自己做饭
<mugebjgd> ofan 好吃的东西不健康
<mugebjgd> ofan 做啊
<mugebjgd> ofan 炒菜 炖肉
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你有老婆给你做
<lsj8924> :-P
<mugebjgd> ofan 找去啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 让你老婆给我做顿
<cleamoon> 有个数据统计显示日本女人喜欢>18cm的，日本平均11cm...
<mugebjgd> ofan 你出机票
<alvin_rxg> 也对，反正 gebjgd 现在牙疼吃不了，不如给 ofan 吃 :)
<mugebjgd> ofan 就给你做
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 蔬菜做好了就好吃
<ofan> mugebjgd: 擦 一张机票够我吃一年炸鸡了
<mugebjgd> ofan 没那么贵
<ofan> 来回
<alvin_rxg> 吃两年鸡肉
<ofan> 单程吃半年
<mugebjgd> ofan 便宜的才600欧
<mugebjgd> ofan 往返
<ofan> mugebjgd: 差不多
<mugebjgd> ofan 那还贵啊？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你壕
<binker> 那炸鸡真的够便宜了
<mugebjgd> ofan 你回国也是一样的
<ofan> mugebjgd: 所以我都不回
<mugebjgd> binker 米国超市炸鸡 便宜的很
<binker> Ofan吃的神马炸鸡
<ofan> 来回一趟够买个mbp
<mugebjgd> binker 但是热量高
<ofan> binker: 米国炸鸡
<binker> 是不是黒椒炸鸡
<mugebjgd> binker 你做体力活的话还行 脑力劳动那就郁闷了
<ofan> 意大利spcies
<ofan> 配炸土豆和garlic dip和可乐，爽死
<mugebjgd> ofan 不是有烤鸡么？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没发现烤的
<mugebjgd> ofan publix 的烤鸡不错
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没吃过
<mugebjgd> ofan 别去沃尔玛
<lsj8924> :/list
<mugebjgd> ofan
<ofan> mugebjgd: 买一份给我寄过来吧
<cleamoon> ofan, ikea的meat ball不错
<mugebjgd> ofan publix的更便宜
<ofan> 肉蛋？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon.......
<ofan> mugebjgd: 重口
<mugebjgd> cleamoon ikea吃东西
<mugebjgd> ofan 相当重
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ikea是带餐馆的
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 德国的也有
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 一份三明治，水随便喝大约￥3
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 从来不在那里吃
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 便宜，但不好吃
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 还不如吃dönner
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 便宜好吃
<ofan> cleamoon: mugebjgd 有老婆给做
<ofan> cleamoon: 你有？
 * lsj8924 sleep
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那个没那么便宜吧
<mugebjgd> ofan 他有爸妈
<ofan> mugebjgd: 啧啧
<cleamoon> ofan, 明显还没有...
<ofan> 啃爹？
<mugebjgd> ofan 他是二代移民了
<cleamoon> ofan, 有老婆谁还在这说这个酸话呀...
<ofan> 哦
<mugebjgd> ofan 咱们比不了
<mugebjgd> ofan 父母都在身边
<ofan> cleamoon: mugebjgd knownbad 都有
<cleamoon> 我是一代好不好...
<cleamoon> ofan, ...他们有病
<ofan> 一代就举家移民？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 你父母在身边好不好？
<ofan> cleamoon: 有背景啊
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 在呀，哪又如何呢？
<mugebjgd> ofan 这才叫二代
<cleamoon> 他们不算第一代好不好...
<cleamoon> 我们一起来的...
<ofan> cleamoon: 投资？
<cleamoon> ofan, 不完全bingo
<ofan> cleamoon: 还是遭双规
<cleamoon> ofan, 现在中国已经很难被双规了...
<mugebjgd> ofan 携款潜逃
<ofan> cleamoon: 很难？
<cleamoon> 如果你不是很有名的话就不会出事
<ofan> 你多少年没回国了
<cleamoon> ofan, 基本上没人管了
<ofan> 看看瓜瓜
<cleamoon> ofan, 瓜是sb
<ofan> cleamoon: 含泪哭爹得
<cleamoon> http://www.rainymood.com/
<kk> cleamoon,啥网址y RainyMood.com: Rain makes everything better.
<cleamoon> 好网站
<ofan> cleamoon: 果然二代
<cleamoon> ofan, 瓜要是争气，抖出所有大官的孩子都在做什么，他爹就没事了
<piggybox> 谁知道呢
<ofan> cleamoon: 是他爹不行
<cleamoon> ofan, NND他爹出事之后他第一个想做的是回国，那不就是SB
<cleamoon> ofan, 他爹已经够强了...
<ofan> 他争气有个p用
<ofan> cleamoon: 他是被带回国的
<ofan> 你以为他想回
<cleamoon> ofan, 已经回国了？
<mugebjgd> ofan 据说瓜瓜要被弄回国了
<ofan> 都判刑了
<piggybox> 和他有什么关系
<ofan> 必须的，一家子全搞了
<cleamoon> piggybox, 灭九族
<ofan> piggybox: 谋杀共犯
<piggybox> 好吧，够黑
<mugebjgd> ofan 瓜瓜已经回国了？ 你听谁说的？
<ofan> 黑社会能
<ofan> mugebjgd: 早就被警察带走了
<piggybox> 统治阶级内部矛盾，狗咬狗去吧
<mugebjgd> ofan 美国警察？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 恩
<ofan> 直接从宿舍里揪出来
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在网上完全搜不到。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好隐蔽。
<mugebjgd> ofan 太假了 美国和中国没有引渡一说啊
<ofan> mugebjgd: 是调查他
<mugebjgd> ofan 你哪儿听说的？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 新闻
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我也觉得不靠谱。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有新闻网站的链接吗？
<mugebjgd> ofan 美国本地的？
<ofan> 他爹刚出事就被警察带走了
<binker> CNN？
<cleamoon> ofan, 我记得美国是要保护他呀
<ofan> 好几个月前了
<cleamoon> ofan, 用来换钱的筹码
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<ofan> cleamoon: 杀的不是中国人
<ofan> 保护个毛
<alvin_rxg> 他最近不是才在 tumbler 发了文章么…
<binker> 不是得了博士学位么
<ofan> 他绝望了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 关于薄瓜瓜最新的消息是 9 月 28 日在 tumbler 上为父亲申诉。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 就是
<ofan> 爹都被判刑了
<mugebjgd> ofan 那有什么的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 肯定有国外的帐户的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 至少衣食无忧吧？
<ofan> mugebjgd: 没爹了还怎么混？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 别回国不就可以了吗？
<binker> 就不用坑爹了
<ofan> 最多留条活路
<mugebjgd> ofan 爹死娘嫁人 个人顾个人
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有钱到哪里不是混？
<ofan> 他娘是主犯
<cleamoon> 衣食无忧对这些人来说可真是狗屁不如的
<cleamoon> 我可是真见过官二代的
<mugebjgd> 估计二代比较怕没有父母的
<ofan> 上课去
<cleamoon> 他们不命令别人不舒服
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 白。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 你要笑死我了
<binker> 怎么命令阿
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 怎么了？
<binker> ？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon  我同学很多都是官富二代
<binker> 富的没事
<cleamoon> 官二代确实喜欢命令人的
<mugebjgd> binker 分人分家庭
<binker> 别在外面飚车出车祸就行了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我觉得只分级别...
<mugebjgd> binker 像毛少帅那样的就别说的
<binker> 那是根正苗红
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 中宣部副部长  够级别么？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 东城区法院院长 够级别么？
<binker> 厨师都是福的
<binker> 木有正的
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 还好。只是还好
<binker> 知道咋回事不？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 你有更大的？
<cleamoon> 中宣部没油水呀...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……怎么开始拼认识的人了？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我没有...我认识更大的...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 别告诉你就是
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 毛少将 我错了
<binker> 好海子
<alvin_rxg>  一师是所好学校
<binker> 知错了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 明显不是...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg XD
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我在想， 49 年以前的老百姓是不是也这么谈“居上位者”的后代的？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我刚说的那个是军队的，也有这个关系
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 再大也就是将军的后代了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 我就说么
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 不要总想着中宣部...那部没多大权利...
<binker> 谁知道哦
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 洗你脑袋的地方
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是背黑锅的笔杆子？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 还不大
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 比院长好不到哪去
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 说着大，没油水
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 不然那么多爱国傻逼砸车得
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 油水 你要看广东
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 中央不行
<binker> 砸车是某些用心的人了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 地方才有油水
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 就像是有个很2的同学她爸就是环境部老干部慰问局的....
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 广东就不知道了...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个是干什么的？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 老干部？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 我一同学是北戴河疗养院的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个狠。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 他爸
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 据说 18大地址
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 逢年过节给老干部送米和油...平时就是打麻将...
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 巨SB的职业
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个部有油水？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 巨牛逼
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你不认识哪个在秦城住着的？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 错了，是个局。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 呃……
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 秦皇岛
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 连TM日历都没有....
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我想， irc 毕竟是公开的场所。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这种东西还是私下讨论比较好。
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 你害怕了？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我说的是秦城监狱...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 差不多吧。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 噢 不知道
<cleamoon> 不怕不怕，敢说的都是外籍了~
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 毕竟 irc 上，随便进一个人就可以看对话。
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 政治犯监狱...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 噢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 秦城监狱不是很有名吗？
<mugebjgd> 我们说这些都不新鲜了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 专门关落马的高官的地方。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 据说，条件相当好。
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 你去性浪微博看看
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 是非常好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 新浪微博上，我很少 fo 政治话题。
<mugebjgd> 上面的东西更厉害
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 一般都是 fo 些娱乐性的。
<mugebjgd> 政治的东西多了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 连技术话题都 fo 得不多。
<mugebjgd> 所以那么多转世党
<mugebjgd> 我们说这个都是小玩意
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我觉得不小了。
<mugebjgd> 国宝局的都懒得调查你
<mugebjgd> 太小了
<mugebjgd> 你是没见过官
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你看外面说这个，说那个，很容易就可以看出来，是发泄性质的，很多是老百姓猜测的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你们说的这个，都涉及到具体的人了。
<binker> 老虎的屁股摸不得
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 平时聊些政治话题，骂几句就算了。
<mugebjgd> 那有怎样？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 扯到具体的人，感觉不妙。
<mugebjgd> 我认识的同学父母而已
<binker> 要KS的
<mugebjgd> 人家又没干什么违法乱纪的事情
<mugebjgd> 你怕毛
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那你们随意吧。
<mugebjgd> 你真是一朝被蛇咬 十年怕井绳
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我自己是没有遇到过那些东西。
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 可见你被请过喝茶
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 显然没有。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我是属于那种胆小的类型，看也看得出来。
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 你不是帝都的 自然遇不到
<cleamoon> 没影响力的人gov是懒得管的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我只是在帝都干活而已。
<mugebjgd> 这么说吧 到了帝都你才知道官多
<cleamoon> 要不岂不是秦城真要变成秦皇岛那么大了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 说的对
<mugebjgd> 到了广东 你才知道什么叫有钱
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 同学父母是官的太多了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我来北京也两年多了，但是，除了干活，就是在网上泡着。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现实中，还真的很少接触身边的东西。
<binker> 广东的有钱多？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 到了广东你才知道什么叫热...
<binker> 那是老鼠怕猫的谣传吧？》
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 帝都不是好地方 趁早离开
<binker> 哈
<mugebjgd> binker 我老婆家是广东的 你说呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “可用: Ubuntu中文群｜论坛 forum.ubuntu.org.cn｜贴图 imagebin.org｜代码 paste.ubuntu.org.cn｜禁止刷屏，表情不要超过2行，请勿讨论政治相关的问题”
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 我去过广东
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个是 gtalk 机器人这边的群状态。
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 这不是政治
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 1 你没发表任何政治主张
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 八卦？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 天气感觉如何？对于北京人来说类似地狱吧
<mugebjgd> 对
<binker> 广东都是潮汕的天下了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 我觉得挺好啊
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ...那是你喜欢热
<mugebjgd>  cleamoon 比北京舒服多了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 北方干燥。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 不是 北京的气候不好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我来北京的第一个冬天，就脚裂了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我老家还是哈尔滨的。
<binker> 北京主要是受到沙尘暴的影响了
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 帝都不是好地方
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在老家都没有裂过脚……倒是裂过手。
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 不然我不会背井离乡
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嗯，我也比较喜欢老家那里。
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你根本就不在中国好不好...
<piggybox> 对老百姓来说政治花边和娱乐新闻没什么两样
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 再在外面混几年，我就回去。
<binker> N多人削尖脑袋往帝都
<mugebjgd> piggybox 不一样
<mugebjgd> piggybox 不然为什么有区别对待
<mugebjgd> piggybox 普通人你说错了啥 关你几天完事 写个检查
<mugebjgd> piggybox 持不同政见者 往死里整
<binker> 德国是个好地方？
<binker> 哈
<mugebjgd> piggybox 比如波波 末末
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 听说德国很冷。
<piggybox> mugebjgd: 我说得是政治花边。。。看看也会关人？
<mugebjgd> piggybox 随便看 没人理你
<binker> 德国现在还有新纳税么？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 几个技术群里，有好几个在德国的了。
<mugebjgd> piggybox 你别到处传 随便你
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 德国的个税是多少？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 什么意思？
<mugebjgd> 19%
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 前一个问的是新纳粹吧？感觉不可能没有的，任何地方都有愤青一类的人。要问的应该是那些东西是不是主流吧？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 个人所得税
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 不知道那是什么东西
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 19%
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 应该是这个
<piggybox> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3557/3433177249_04f25121a2.jpg?v=0 哈哈
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 挺低的呀。增值税呢？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 你是说工资税？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 分等级的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://leizhoust.blogspot.com/2009/04/blog-post.html
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y My Blog: 德国个人所得税 计算工具
<alvin_rxg> 他交 60% 的
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 3000欧的工资税是多少？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那么高？
<ofan> 交120%的
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 分等级
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 单身 结婚 不同的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 肯定有免税额的。
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 税其实算起来挺高的...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 法国低
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 德国税就是重
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 瑞典的税也不低
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我刚看的瑞典税基本和德国差不多
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 税高，但是税的种类少
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 但是瑞典物价还高呢
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那倒没有
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 你能活在瑞典 真是有钱人了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 物价真心不高...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 还全家 高福利 高消费 五羊都比不过你啊
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 好好挑的话比北京还低不少呢
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 哪里好好挑都可能比北京低
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ...
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 反正不能算高的
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 瞧你比这地方
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在北京好好挑呢？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 应该和德国一个水平
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那比哪？我没去过便宜的地方
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 没 德国比北京便宜
<ofan> cleamoon: 二代
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 在北京好好挑就能买到鞋做的胶囊了
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 帝都会越来越高
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 因为那些官员不用买东西
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 能感觉到食品在涨价。
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 有没有例子呀...我对北京物价的感受就是鸡蛋和切面...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在一天吃的东西还是平均不到 20 元。
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 他们吃特供
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 你吃什么那么便宜？3餐方便面？
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 你好节省
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 吃什么东西？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 一份菜，别人 1.5 倍到两倍的米饭。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 食堂。
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 什么食堂？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我以前上学的时候就这么吃。
<mugebjgd> 晚饭也食堂？
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 公司食堂？
<mugebjgd> 一份菜。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 倒不是我们公司的食堂。
<mugebjgd> 佩服
<cleamoon> NND人大附中的食堂都没那么便宜...一份菜也得￥10...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我们是作为外人在那里吃，还要额外交钱。
<mugebjgd> 我就知道
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 素菜？
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 那是什么地？我也去
<mugebjgd> 你不可能一辈子吃食堂
<cleamoon> 对了，东四有个店不错
<piggybox> 有食堂还是很幸福的，不用自己做
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嗯，休息的时候，我在外面吃蛋炒饭、面包一类的。
<cleamoon> 小吃店
<mugebjgd> 等你有了家庭 孩子 你也食堂
<mugebjgd> ？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 昨天我就是自己熬大碴子粥的。
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 你好节省
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 习惯了。
<mugebjgd> 你是从嘴里省钱
<mugebjgd> 我从来都是
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 嗯，用到电脑上了。
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 生活好艰苦...你省钱干什么呀...怎么攒也买不了房的...
<mugebjgd> 他这种我见过
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 买房肯定回老家。
<mugebjgd> 你傻啊 买茅房啊
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 老家房子也一样涨价呀...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我才不在北京安家。
<mugebjgd> 现在兲朝买房？
<mugebjgd> 70年产权？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果买房的话。
<mugebjgd> 你脑子积水了？
<cleamoon> 70å¹´...lol
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在还没有那种打算。
<mugebjgd> 我从来不从嘴上省钱
<mugebjgd> 从东西上省钱
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你怎么省钱？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 什么东西？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 所有东西
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 电器买便宜的
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 车买便宜的
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ...也就是说你除了吃的所有东西都随便？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 对
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 能用就行
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 果然是北京人...
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 穷死也要吃饱...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 和健康沾边的不省
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我是那种月入 6k ，去掉基本生活费，可以存下 5k 的人。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon没错
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 当然，我月入不到 6k 。
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 你这种生活打死我都不行
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在公司打地铺睡觉。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 平时除了买些数码产品，就是吃东西的钱了。
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你还没到需要注意健康的年龄吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我不吸烟、不喝酒，单身，也没有什么爱好。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以，也没什么要花钱的地方。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 就是攒着钱，以备不时之需。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 不行 30了 要注意了
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 公司地铺？
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ...我爸还没开始注意呢...
<mugebjgd> 床最重要！
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 其实我这几个月都不用地铺了。
<mugebjgd> 天天都躺的东西
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 你攒钱最多就是给4个人：政府，银行，医院，开发商
<mugebjgd> 还不买个好的床垫子
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 直接把枕头往地上一扔，倒上去就睡。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon +1
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 总之是给不需要钱的人
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 睡醒了，爬起来拍拍灰。
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 你这种活法会出问题的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有的时候，枕头都不用。
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 真的会死的...
<mugebjgd> 床不用贵
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 本来我上学的时候，驼背挺厉害的。
<mugebjgd> 床垫子要好 枕头要好
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在，驼背不太明显了，可以用力扳直后背。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个，就是睡地板睡出来的。
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 其实有垫子有枕头就不需要床了...
<mugebjgd> 地板凉
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个倒是。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 最近天凉了。
<mugebjgd> 时间长了 会对你身体有问题
<mugebjgd> 老了就知道了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 反正现在没多少感觉。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我每天做 80 个俯卧撑。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 算不上每天。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 大部分工作日，每天 80 个。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 周末和现在这种长假，我就懒了。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 我有个同学 也是北京的 但是也从吃的方面省
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 我还每天都去健身房呢...还是全身疼呀...
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那厮是真北京人吗...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 去不起健身房。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 一对俯卧撑支架就解决了。
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 找个大学办卡，便宜的多
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 我到周末长假 总是做好吃的 大餐
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 其实是懒得出去。
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 我们学校一年才300
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 对外开放吗？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 他现在开BMW
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 呵呵
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 人啊，总是有各种各样的生活方式。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 受不了他
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 人多，反正谁也不认识谁...
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 还在不吃饭吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 反正自己凑合活得过去就行。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 吃好多了 但是吃方面不是主要的
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我知道两个货，去日本工作，365天吃盐拌饭，2年之后两人都挂了...留下来20W...
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那他做什么？一天工作23h？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 牛逼
<piggybox> 。。。
<piggybox> 不过日本吃的非常贵
<cleamoon> piggybox, 我说的是小20年前了...那时还不算太贵
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 受不了这种
<ofan> 盐拌饭。。。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 太可怕了
<piggybox> 唉，不理解
<ofan> 今晚吃炸鸡吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 自从我在科学松鼠会上听说日本人因为喜欢吃生鱼片，造成寄生虫病发病率居高不下，我就对日本的食物没有信心了。
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 还有我现在的房东，也是个sb。为了省钱，不去牙医，自己把自己的牙用线拽下来了...
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 三文鱼必须冷冻24h以上才能吃...
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 这个听我的没错...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 高手
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 她的工作是保姆兼妓女
<ofan> cleamoon: 把你做了？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 人和人的追求不同的
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 2年前每天工作18h，攒了20W，今年3月份炒股赔了15W...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 傻
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那她也是sb...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 嗯
<cleamoon> ofan, 她也得配
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 我的钱绝对不用来炒股
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 用在吃上最值得
<piggybox> 自负盈亏，也怨不得人
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 她继承前夫遗产中有一冰箱，双开门带做碳酸饮料功能，她500给卖了，然后4000买了一个巨不好使的单开门没功能冰箱
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 我冰箱才300欧不到
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 炒股不是不行...但是你要是连你买的公司全名都不知道你就是大sb了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 市场最便宜的
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我上面说的都是基本以人民币结算的...
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 冰箱还是买好一点的吧...否则食品会坏...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 没事 还没坏过
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 电器能省就省
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 功能到了就行
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 电视音响之类的全都忽略不就行了...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 我买了一最便宜的榨汁机 艹 5次 坏了
<piggybox> http://zhidao.baidu.com/question/24167216.html 看了放心了，我超喜欢吃寿司，老婆非常喜欢吃刺身
<kk> piggybox,啥网址y 日本人吃生鱼片不怕得寄生虫病吗？_百度知道
<cleamoon> ...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 准备去商场理论
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 应该能退
<cleamoon> ...
<cleamoon> 很困难吧...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 不困难 上周三买的
<cleamoon> 质量真好....
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 估计用的烧了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, media markt买的吧
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 所以说啊
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 榨汁机还能烧了...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 不是
<cleamoon> 必然是呗售货员坑了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 苹果没削皮
<mugebjgd> cleamoon  榨汁觉得太硬了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 就不行了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你们那里的media markt搞倾销，在我们这里卖东西价格比成本低
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那质量也太差了...
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 多少钱买的？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon mediamarkt 东西还行
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 30欧
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 不很便宜呀...我以为5欧呢...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 市面最便宜得了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我们这里mediamarkt卖32g u盘￥140...
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ebay上买去
<ofan> 买了本书 30刀
<ofan> 现在想退 nnnd
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 信不过
<sundaymouse> test
<kk> sundaymouse, 点点点.  ㍜ 
<mugebjgd> ofan 买书 啥书 30刀？ 不会PDF啊
<mugebjgd> ofan 扫描 复印
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg ofan piggybox cleamoon knownbad @夏骏:  某新闻单位招聘，考题：假设你是秦朝记者，请报道“焚书坑儒事件”。应聘甲答《暴政当道，人类历史最黑暗一天》，考官骂“不懂政治”弃之；应聘乙答《今日休刊》，考官念“智慧不够”弃之；应聘丙答题《篝火晚会发生意外，三百儒生遇难，大量古籍被毁，秦皇亲赴救灾》，考官一æ
<piggybox> 乱码
<mugebjgd> piggybox 不能吧
<mugebjgd> piggybox android 手机
<gebjgd> @夏骏:  某新闻单位招聘，考题：假设你是秦朝记者，请报道“焚书坑儒事件”。应聘甲答《暴政当道，人类历史最黑暗一天》，考官骂“不懂政治”弃之；应聘乙答《今日休刊》，考官念“智慧不够”弃之；应聘丙答题《篝火晚会发生意外，三百儒生遇难，大量古籍被毁，秦皇亲赴救灾》，考官一拍桌子“就是他了”！
<piggybox> 这个正常了
<alvin_rxg> 阿姐撸阿杰。。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg ???
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你想被撸了？
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 自己搜索  “阿姐撸 字幕”
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://songshuhui.net/archives/57487 ， piggybox 看看这个。
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 科学松鼠会 » 海鱼有虫,生食小心
<piggybox> 这个段子我很久以前就看过了
<piggybox> “因此，美国和欧洲一些国家早已出台了针对性的食品安全法规，规定鱼肉必须预先处理以杀死异尖线虫的幼虫。” 欧美这里的寿司店那我就假设都处理过了。。。
<mugebjgd> piggybox 未必
<piggybox> “美国FDA规定鱼肉必须在零下３５度冷冻１５个小时或是零下２０度冷冻７天后才能食用”
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “美国FDA规定鱼肉必须在零下３５度冷冻１５个小时或是零下２０度冷冻７天后才能食用，而欧盟的标准则是零下２０度冷冻超过２４小时。冷冻方法能够非常有效地抑制了异尖线虫病的发生率。”这个大概就是 24 小时冷冻的道理。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 欧盟的标准。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 反正，我们在国内的，或者有些在日本的，还是不要随便吃那些东西。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “结果，仅在1990年之前，日本就已经发生异尖线虫病16000多例，而同期世界其他地区的报告病例仅600多例。应当说，“新鲜口味”的代价很高。”，这句。
<cleamoon> 我们这里没规定...但是要是吃病了会赔死...
<alvin_rxg> 2012 年呢？
<piggybox> 是啊，这个数据太旧了
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 保险公司赔死？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 自己的公司...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 餐饮业？
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, yes
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “查到一个数据：有个日本研究小组，分析了100多家医院在2007年7月到12月以及2008年7月到12月这两段时间内的病历记录。发现共有430名异尖线虫病的患者。 由于并没有分析所有医院。我个人不靠谱推测，日本每年的病例数应该至少是几百这个数量级。”这个是文章作者在评论里的回复。
<piggybox> 看了更放心了，继续大吃特吃哈哈
<cleamoon> 我这里有个货开了个老北京小吃饭馆，买炒肝，卤煮，爆肚。结果倒了...瑞典人知道是什么就不吃了......
<piggybox> 你在瑞典？
<ofan> 好无聊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 听说只有法国人对吃动物内脏比较开放。
<ofan> 干点啥呢
<cleamoon> piggybox, 买回家自己做不就好了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在欧美国家的范围内。
<cleamoon> piggybox, 在瑞典
<cleamoon> ofan, 撸
<ofan> cleamoon: 不健康
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ofan 不是在上课吗？
<ofan> 回家了
<difan> 美国食品安全已经很差了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 噢。
<piggybox> 估计就是去教室签到一下。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不会吧？美国还差？
<difan> 论标准，比天朝标准低
<ofan> 一会泡图书馆
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个怎么可能？
<piggybox> difan: 何处此言？
<ofan> 我这没签到
<cleamoon> ofan, 小撸怡情
<ofan> 爱来不来
<difan> 瘦肉精在美国可是合法的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果是一百年前的美国，我倒是信。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在的美国，应该很严格吧？
<ofan> 要不要订炸鸡呢
<difan> 没，你可以看一个电影 Food Inc
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 难道是美国人只重视药品安全，不重视食品安全？
<cleamoon> difan, 也只是瘦肉精而已呀...
<difan> 大规模养殖的也不如国内的。。。
<ofan> 吃不死人就没事
<difan> 激素滥用，抗生素滥用
<cleamoon> ofan, 你们那里一只炸鸡多少钱？
<ofan> cleamoon: 没买过整只
<ofan> 6 pieces
<ofan> 8刀
<piggybox> difan: 不过美国标准是比加拿大低我是知道的，美国牛奶是不允许进入加拿大的，好像还有牛肉
<cleamoon> ofan, 6 pieces 是多大？
<difan> Costco 一只烤鸡5美元
<piggybox> ofan: 你在说KFC?
<ofan> cleamoon: 三个大鸡排三个鸡腿
<difan> 很大的一只
<ofan> 还有鸡翅
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 美国的牛肉在台湾闹过“粉红肉渣”，这个我有听说过。
<cleamoon> ofan, 还不贵
<cleamoon> difan, costco是什么？
<ofan> 还有jojo
<difan> 美国的KFC10块钱10块大鸡胸。。。
<difan> Costco 是一个大型超市
<cleamoon> 哦
<ofan> kfc太低档了
<ofan> 那鸡没法吃
<cleamoon> ofan, 吃进肚子里不都一样...
<ofan> cleamoon: 那你怎么不吃草
<cleamoon> ofan, kfc低档我们学校根本就是泔水了...
<piggybox> costco那种批发超市一次不止要买一只吧？
<cleamoon> ofan, 草吃到肚子里还真不一样....
<ofan> cleamoon: 吃生肉
<piggybox> cleamoon: 美国的KFC确实很难吃，店也比较脏。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 北京的大润发超市，鸡翅是 1.5 元一个。那种很小的炸鸡是 18 元一只。
<ofan> cleamoon: 自己养自己宰
<difan> 我反正在 costco 就一次只买一只
<cleamoon> ofan, 可以是可以，猪肉有寄生虫，牛肉太贵...
<difan> 美国的牛是喂牛肉的……
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 那已经挺便宜的了
<ofan> 还有个别的鸡也很过瘾比kfc强多了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我记得在美国有些州是不允许随便养家禽的吧？
<cleamoon> piggybox, 我们这里都没有kfc...
<ofan> 纯考鸡
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 好像在南桥的博客上看到过。
<piggybox> cleamoon: 美国也不容易找到KFC，生意不好
<ofan> 没人吃kfc
<difan>  以前我在东部还不少KFC，现在在加州，没见过
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 他想要养一只鹅，结果没有得到批准，就作罢了。
<ofan> 天天吃pizza也不能吃kfc
<piggybox> 不知道，当做pet养大概可以吧
<piggybox> 但那样就不能吃了。。。
<cleamoon> piggybox, 都是burger king？
<alvin_rxg> difan: 大哥，您的照片很帅气啊
<piggybox> cleamoon: 麦当劳比较多
<difan> alvin_rxg 啥照片...
<cleamoon> difan, 加州什么感觉？
<alvin_rxg> difan: linkedin
<cleamoon> piggybox, 哦
<alvin_rxg> :D
<difan> 那照片是我护照上的。。
<difan> cleamoon life's hard..
<alvin_rxg> difan: 那么帅，镁铝肯定很多吧～
<difan> 哪来的美女。。
<cleamoon> difan, how hard? like shanghai?
<difan> 东西都贵死了
<cleamoon> difan, 是镁铝...不是美女...
<difan> 工资不够花的
<difan> 我学化学的
<ofan> 加州工资低？
<alvin_rxg> android io 使用 cfq，好流畅啊～
<cleamoon> difan, 我听你们那东西不很贵呀
<cleamoon> difan, 莫非工资很低？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 试试bfq？
<ofan> 卧槽还准备去那找工作
<difan> 其实不低，要换成人民币也快7位数了…
<difan> 就是不够花的啊
<ofan> 一个月？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 不是想试就能试的…… custom kernel 不一定带
<cleamoon> difan, 7位？7位？你都买什么呀
<ofan> 那还不够花？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 自己编译呗
<difan> 税太高
<piggybox> 加州是物价比较高的州
<cleamoon> difan, 说税后好不好...
<ofan> 天天炸鸡也够了
<cleamoon> difan, 要是7位天天饭馆都够了...
<difan> 消费税也高
<difan> 以前在东部上研究生一个月1000都挺好的
<alvin_rxg> 7位，数百万￥。。。
<cleamoon> difan, 1000刀也不少了
<ofan> 一天一炮也够了
<cleamoon> difan, 你那个7位是一个月？
<difan> 当然是年..
<alvin_rxg> :D
<ofan> 1000少了点吧
<difan> ofan 以前老板就肯给这么点儿
<ofan> part time？
<difan> no, research assistant
<ofan> 哦
<alvin_rxg> 那算下来，每个月也有 上万的 $ 了呀
<cleamoon> difan, 那还好...一个月7位还不够花那直接跳楼算了...
<difan> ofan 加拿大的鸡吃起来有鸡肉味么？
<ofan> ra就是校内
<difan> 美国的鸡吃起来就没味
<piggybox> difan: organic的鸡还可以
<cleamoon> difan, 我们这里的鸡还不错，而且很便宜
<ofan> 鸡要看怎么做
<difan> cleamoon 你是哪里?
<difan> ofan 烤鸡
<cleamoon> difan, 瑞典
<ofan> 鸡肉里面都没味
<difan> 欧洲不能比啊。。。
<ofan> 要配酱吃
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 美国基本上要4000到 6000刀
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 房租就1200
<cleamoon> difan, 有什么不能比的...
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 刀
<ofan> 房租那么贵？
<difan> cleamoon 欧洲环境好吃的好啊。。
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 德国不是 3k€ 就有机会 蓝卡了么。。
<ofan> 我这才几百刀
<alvin_rxg> 我这才 185€ ...
<cleamoon> difan, 吃的很一般啦...我以后想去西班牙...去吃新鲜的海鲜...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 比我高
<mugebjgd> ofan 2个房间的 带客厅
<mugebjgd> ofan 你怎么不说美国学费呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 说得我都饿了，还是做点鸡蛋羹吃吧。
<ofan> mugebjgd: 估计带装修家具
<alvin_rxg> 肯定的。。
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 你们那里公共交通贵吗？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 我这也带装修的～
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 看怎么说了
<ofan> 我这不带
<ofan> 一开始都没家具
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 住的远近
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 有没有通用的月票？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 有
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 多少钱？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 学生的话一个学期100欧
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 成人呢？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你是学生，可以的
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 普通人 看远近 我当时一个月250欧
<difan> mugejgd 100eu还挺贵的了，以前Maryland的月票才60
<ofan> 我这学生做公交不要钱，不过都算在学费里
<mugebjgd> difan 你要用
<mugebjgd> tab
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 250欧？你住哪里呀？法兰克福吗？
<difan> ofan 你是 SFU 么难道
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 不是 跨区了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, ...
<ofan> 不是
<ofan> 我在东部农村
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 正常一个区里成人月票一般多少钱？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 德国分区域 所以不如开车
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 180?
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那也太贵了...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 不一样的 大概如此
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: hannover 一个区内，一个月 4、5十块
<ofan> mugebjgd: 你啥时候带德国香肠来
<mugebjgd> ofan 22日 或者下月10日
<ofan> md 我要去图书馆看妹子
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那听起来也不很便宜呀...
<mugebjgd> ofan 聪明
<ofan> mugebjgd: 这么晚
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那不所有人都开车了？
<mugebjgd> ofan 不想那么早去
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 嗯
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 假如每天一个区内跑，来回两次车， ~2€ * 2
<ofan> 订鸡订鸡
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 开车方便啊 但是也贵
<piggybox> ofan: 我老婆以前在UMass那边公交也不要钱，都是整个town都是学校
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 开车不就是油贵
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 损耗
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 保险
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 你不算了？
<ofan> 油很贵
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 买便宜的车，不买保险
<piggybox> 欧洲人喜欢开柴油车吧
<piggybox> 不买保险？！
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 不可能没保险
<ofan> 没保险出事死的很惨
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 你以为美国呢
<ofan> 你自己全额赔
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 有保险也会死...
<ofan> 弄破产你
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 欧洲所有的东西都带保险
<cleamoon> ofan, 买个最高时速50的车，怎么出事...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 没保险没车牌
<mugebjgd> cleamoon tüv不过
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 我们这里有一种车不需要保险，不需要驾照
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 德国有tüv
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 但是最高时速只有25km/h....
<piggybox> 轻骑？
<ofan> cleamoon: 你蹭一下别人的车就得赔
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 那种是不需要
<cleamoon> ofan, 蹭一下就跑了...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 但是德国不好说
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 那车就是德国产的...
<ofan> cleamoon: 抓着你就进局子
<ofan> 以前一阿拉伯伙计就进去了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 扯 到处是摄像头 或者目击者
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 你以为兲朝呢
<ofan> 超速，还装了个老头
<piggybox> 擦到别人车不主动承认跑掉是很严重的在美国
<cleamoon> ofan, 我们这里杀人才判8年，贩毒才判罚钱...刮蹭根本没人管...
<piggybox> 瑞典。。。
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 我勒个去
<ofan> 丫的做他的车挡风玻璃上的血都没擦干净
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 你弄死几个人了
<cleamoon> 我们这里超速罚钱，撞人逃逸3个月，死了的话有可能到2年
<ofan> cleamoon: 太轻了
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 还没有。我不喜欢监狱的伙食
<ofan> cleamoon: 米国只要人家告你，你就歇菜
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 我看你快了
<piggybox> 靠啊，瑞典是个什么样的国家啊
<cleamoon> ofan, 是太轻了...挪威那个杀了八十多个的才判了21年...
<ofan> cleamoon: 杀手的天堂啊
<piggybox> orz
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 怪不得 我老婆发小的老公不住瑞典了
<ofan> cleamoon: 瑞典姑娘如何
<cleamoon> ofan, 姑娘就是普通欧洲姑娘呀
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 跑到比利时了
<ofan> cleamoon: 啧啧
<mugebjgd> ofan 金发金毛
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 比利时不知道，反正瑞典很难重判。
<mugebjgd> ofan 你爱的
<ofan> cleamoon: 肯定不一样
<ofan> mugebjgd: 我没说喜欢金毛
 * mugebjgd 刷牙去
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 但是有一个重的，国际红十字会主席，贪污￥150W买房，全追回来了，判了个无期....
<ofan> 米国妞也有挺小巧的，看起来不错
<piggybox> 难怪海盗湾设在瑞典，被抓也没事看来
<cleamoon> ofan, 我没去过别处...
<ofan> 海盗湾能上了？
<cleamoon> piggybox, 海盗湾在瑞典都不犯罪...
<piggybox> 不像新西兰那国家还配合美国抓本国公民搞的megaupload
<piggybox> ofan: 一直能上啊
<ofan> piggybox: 昨天晚上上不去
<piggybox> ofan: 哦，现在好像是down了
<ofan> …
<piggybox> 说是断电？
<cleamoon> piggybox, 瑞典还有个高级的，基本所有罪犯都可以离开监狱，带上一个电子跟踪器回家服刑。只不过时间比监狱长
<cleamoon> piggybox, 杀人犯都可以
<piggybox> 北欧海盗国家。。。
<piggybox> 民风彪悍啊
<cleamoon> 是的
<ofan> android设置了default dialer，怎么改回去？
<cleamoon> 我认识一人，醉酒驾车超速5次，撞人2次，1次重伤，毁了自己2台车，就判了1个月和3个月带跟踪器。
<cleamoon> 但是罚了￥20W.......
<alvin_rxg> ofan: http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/16823/how-to-set-the-default-dialer
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: How to set the default dialer? - Android Enthusiasts
<ofan> alvin_rxg: thx 弄好了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 小心。
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<ofan> skype打电话太便宜了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 最近不是说 andriod 的默认拨号程序有漏洞吗？
<piggybox> ofan: 看新闻说瑞典官方去搜查海盗湾的hosting公司导致这次下线，不过另说其实是去查wikileaks的，因为那家公司也托管后者。。。多么彪悍的web hosting公司
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 网络对网络？
<ofan> 才花了0.03
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 网络打座机
<alvin_rxg> 我这才花 0.02
<ofan> piggybox: 海盗湾不是准备要上太空
<piggybox> ofan: 不算最便宜，但是比较方便。我一直用skype打国内
<cleamoon> piggybox, facebook的服务器也在北欧...
<ofan> 擦貌似炸鸡没有 free delivery了
<ofan> 难道是我订的太多
<alvin_rxg> 订的多，应该优惠更多吧。。
<ofan> 刚才跟我要driver tip 哦屎
<piggybox> 不会你从来不给tip吧？
<ofan> free delivery啊，给毛
<piggybox> 晕，tip是另外算的
<ofan> 哦 没给过
<ofan> 日哦 下次用cash..
<piggybox> 你总不给tip所以他们不再给你提供free delivery了。。。
<ofan> piggybox: 不会吧
<mugebjgd> skype 还便宜？
<ofan> piggybox: 这次给了$2,算补偿了
<mugebjgd> voip 更便宜
<piggybox> ofan: 你去一个饭店从来不给tip，你还指望能得到好的服务？
<ofan> 就几分钟路还要啥tip
<ofan> piggybox: 这是快餐啊
<ofan> piggybox: 难道订批萨也要给tip?
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 哪个voip？
<piggybox> 外送都要给tip的啊
<mugebjgd> ofan 按说要给吧
<cleamoon> ofan, 这是美国常识吧...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon voipraider
<ofan> 买批萨从来没给过
<ofan> 外卖的话 他们自动加钱
<mugebjgd> ofan 美国随便都要
<mugebjgd> ofan 很不习惯
<mugebjgd> ofan 还有个标准的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 欧洲呢？
<ofan> 日哦 一共买几刀的东西，tip要好几刀
<mugebjgd> 啊呜虫 也有 但是不硬性规定
<cleamoon> mugebjgd, 免费？那他们挣什么钱呀？
<ofan> 20%
<mugebjgd> cleamoon 好好看
<ofan> nnnd 这以后订鸡成本就高了
<mugebjgd> freeday不是随便打得
 * mugebjgd 睡觉
<ofan> piggybox: 外卖一般给多少tip
<piggybox> ofan: 15%
<ofan> 擦 给多了
<piggybox> 几分钟路那你就稍微运动一下嘛
<ofan> piggybox: 我没车啊
<ofan> 开车几分钟
<piggybox> 没车才是运动，正好消化你吃的垃圾食品
<ofan> 走着，来回一趟估计得1小时
<ofan> 。。。
<piggybox> 走一小时才开几分钟？
<ofan> 走的慢
<ofan> 红绿灯多，还得休息
<ofan> nnd 我估计是他们觉得我会一直订下去，好不容易抓着个常客，就宰
<kk>  06:56
<knownbad> 外卖给小费？  那个说的？
<knownbad> 哦，搞错了。  外卖不是外带。
<ofan> knownbad: 有啥区别
<knownbad> 外带是 To go.
<skraito> hi all
<skraito> ready ?
<kk> skraito, 好.. .  ㍟ 
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-03
<_____aaaa> 很不明白的是,为什么没人用centos,那明显是一个理智的选择
<piggybox> 服务器上有很多用centos的
<mayli> 都放假回家了吧
<foxqi>  加班。。。
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<ralph81> 咳！S
<ralph81> 有个问题请教？谁能帮我回答？
<ralph81> mplayer 在xubuntu里在哪装后，播放视频文件，屏幕就隐藏起来，只有声音，怎么解决？
<ralph81> mplayer 在xubuntu里安装后，播放视频文件，屏幕就隐藏起来，只有声音，怎么解决？
<ralph81> who can help me ?anyon,here?
<ofan> ralph81: 输出设备没选对
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer 默認的不是 xv麼？？
<ralph81> 该如何选择？
<ralph81> 该如何选择？
<ralph81> mplayer 在xubuntu里安装后，播放视频文件，屏幕就隐藏起来，只有声音，怎么解决？
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • bind9配置主从DNS服务器时的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388928 用bind9配置主DNS服务器，在/etc/bind目录下建立了几个区域文件，然后，又配置了从服务器，并且分别修改了主、从服务器的/etc/bind/named.conf.local 文件之后，发现在从服务器的/etc/bind目录下面区域 …
<CyrusYzGTt> 安裝 ffmpeg
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者 codecs
<mao> hi ,大家好哦啊
<mao> hi
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍣ 
<mao> $par和${par}有什么区别阿
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Ubuntu 12.04 host，WinXP guest，Virtualbox 4.2 摄像头webcam一直灰色！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388931 如题，在网站上下载的virtualbox 4.2，刚开始启动设置界面提示将当前用户加入vboxusers 组，执行命令却又提示用户已经存在组里。而且host登录界面出现一个vboxuser …
<ofan> mao: echo abc${cde}soa
<ofan> mao: 要是写成 echo abc$cdesoa 就错了
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求教：wine安装ie9 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388932 RT 每次都不成功，网上也没有教程，ies4linux说很快就有但是现在还没有啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaozqh — 2012-10-03 11:53
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • fvwm 加了 quake 函数 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388933 Code: Key F1 A N Quake gnome-terminal Key v A 4 Jump gvim Key o A 4 JumpExec opera ..... DestroyFunc Jump AddToFunc Jump + I All ($0) WindowListFunc DestroyFunc JumpExec AddToFunc JumpExec + I All ($0) WindowListFunc + I TestRc (NoMatch) Exec exec $0 & DestroyFunc Quake AddToFu …
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • lightlang软件安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388936 网上下载的lightlang的tar.gz软件包。 然后解压开，之后 Code: sudo ./configure 然后就提示我如下所示： [url][/url] 这是怎么回事啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 waller516435165 — 2012-10-03 12:58
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍥ 
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • HL2140 怎样手动双面打印？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388940 也就是怎样让它自动选择偶数页打印，再自动选择奇数页打印？win下有手动双面打印这个功能，ubuntu下我即使选了双面打印，也是给我打了单面的出来 统计信息: 发表于 由 leokan — 2012-10-03 13:46
<mao> ofan: 明白你说的了。把{}换成""行吗
<ofan> 试试就知道了
<mao> ofan: 似乎可以，谢谢啦
<mao> ofan: abc"$cde"soa
<mao> screen卡住了，怎么杀死screen
<sadhen> rename 命令替换掉的文件有补救办法吗？
<sadhen> 手贱 不小心 rename .h .cpp *.h
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sadhen> miao
<sadhen> 求救啊！
<mao> sadhen: 这个命令是干什么的
<sadhen> 重命名的
<sadhen> mao 有补救方法么
<fivesheep> 有重名, 是不能rename的吧
<jusss> c的数组a[10],a是不是只能做右值？而a[0]可做左值也可做右值
<sadhen> fivesheep, 反正也没有提示，就被替换掉了
<jusss> 还有数组申请的地址一定是连续的吗？
<eexpress> jusss: 对齐边界的。
<fivesheep> 真是复杂的语言表达.. a 是地址. 想换掉大概也是可以. 不过效果难以预料.
<mao> sadhen: 看看.cpp文件里哪些是最近一段时间修改的，然后改回去
<eexpress> sadhen: 你完蛋了。
<mao> sadhen: 这是我能想到的办法
<sadhen> eexpress, 我用git管理的代码，但是没有commit
<eexpress> sadhen: 那co --就是
<jusss> eexpress: 对齐边界是啥
<eexpress> jusss: 字节对齐。看你机器的位数。
<jusss> eexpress: 32
<eexpress> jusss: 这样的事情，自己理解，其实不如看汇编结果。map文件等。
<jusss> eexpress: 嗯
<eexpress> 直接看如何分配的
<jusss> eexpress: 那a不能做左值为啥a[0]就可以做左值，还有[ ]这个运算符为啥书上没讲，甚至有的书上就没提这是个运算符
<sadhen> eexpress, 这样是回到那个文件 HEAD的时候吧
<sadhen> eexpress, 那我的更改岂不是都没了
<eexpress> jusss: 太学术的左值，我都不记得是啥了。问老师去。 :D
<eexpress> sadhen: 没ci就这样。cp现在的吧，能留多少留多少。除开vim有临时文件保留。
<jusss> eexpress: 。。。估计俺老师是不知道了，俺老师可是void main()
<eexpress> 是吧。
<jusss>  > "void main()" * 7
<kk> jusss, void main()void main()void main()void main()void main()void main()void main()
<eexpress> 在单任务设备上，这样是正确的啊。 jusss 你不如把pc上的，全套c上面。
<eexpress> 在pc上，坚持c98吧
<jusss> eexpress: 不是c89 c99吗？
<jusss> 还有c98?
<eexpress> 是吧。我不记忆这些的。lol
<jusss> ...
<jusss> 回去买本att汇编书看看，希望amazon上唯一的一本不要被买走
<sadhen> ): 配好emacs在写程序
<jusss> eexpress: moto的处理器现在还有吗？好多书上都提到了
<hello> :) hello
<hello> 有没有人用freebsd
<hello> 请问各位大牛用freebsd + zfs 有什么用的？
<hello> ...
<eexpress> juss
<hello> juss ?
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • eclise里面的中文乱码，改成GBK后还是乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388944 已经按照网上的很多教程设置了，但是还是乱码，求大神解救~~ eclise里面的属性 已经改成GBK 文件也试过updata了，但是还有乱码 这样的乱码“锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷锟斤拷突锟斤拷说锟斤拷 …
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求大神给个 Bash 脚本每次登录自动打开 byobu http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388946 ssh 登陆时候反正都要用到 byobu 的, 索性想设置成每次自动打开.. 直接写入 .bashrc 会出问题.. 我现在能想到去检测 env | grep byobu 是否存在然后判断是否打开 byobu... 但是 Bash 不会写 - -!  …
<gebjgd> hello: 你猜
<asdfasdf_> asfdasf
<asdfasdf_> aasasfasdfsafasf
<asdfasdf_> afdasfhhh
<asdfasdf_> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrr
<orangesea> 大家好，有再用kubuntu的吗？
<orangesea> 请教一个火狐的问题，每次启动时，都有 xpcom runtime abort，是什么意思啊，重装firefox也一样，我是kubuntu12.04 firefox15.0
<tangmumao_wefls> 现在有人吗？
<oukai> 我问一下 注册nick是不是不能用qq邮箱
<oukai> 我怎么收不到来自freenode的邮件
<hello> gebjgd: 给我一点提示吧
<tombu> oukai:在spam里面找找
<oukai> 找不到
<oukai> 估计只能用外国的邮箱
<gebjgd> hello: 我不知道你的问题是什么
 * oukai sf
<gebjgd> oukai: qq邮箱。。。。。
<gebjgd> oukai: 你真时髦
<oukai> 怎么了
<gebjgd> oukai: 有hotmail yahoo 163 gmail sina 那么多服务商不用
<gebjgd> oukai: 非要用狗日的邮件
<gebjgd> oukai: 狗日的腾讯么
<orangesea> 不注册不是也能用呀
<gebjgd> orangesea: 能用 就是你的昵称可能被别人抢注或者使用
<gebjgd> oukai: qq邮箱那么蛋疼的东西
<hello> gedjgd: 我freebsd + zfs   pool mirror /dev/gpt/disk0 /dev/gpt/disk1
<gebjgd> hello: 你想表达什么
<hello> gedjgd: 。。。做到这里就没有下文了。。。
<gebjgd> zfs就是一文件系统 你分区用就是了
<hello> gebjgd: 可以搞什么应用？
<gebjgd> hello: 有什么下文不下文的
<gebjgd> hello: ext4能搞什么应用？
<gebjgd> hello: 你先回答我
<hello> gedjgd: 我是菜鸟。。。表达能力不好。
<hello> gedjgd: :)
<gebjgd> hello: 你是华人？ 还是香蕉？
<hello> gedjgd: 一样的。。。
<hello> ?
<gebjgd> hello: 中文表达有障碍的话 你可以用英文
<hello> ...
<gebjgd> hello: 语言障碍就没办法了 需要去医院检查
<hello> 。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 消消气，别跑题。
<gebjgd> hello: ext4能搞什么应用？
<gebjgd> hello: 回答
<hello> ...我里这里求救
<oukai> hello:qq
<hello> gebjgd: 不知道。。
<oukai> hello: df
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 他中文确实有障碍 我确实不明白
<hello> oukai: fd?
<gebjgd> hello: ext4就是一文件系统而已 和ntfs一样的东西
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] http://www.beiww.com/doc/oss/smart-questions.html hello 看看这个文章，然后再组织一下语言，你的话，我也看不明白。
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 提问的智慧
<hello> gedjgd: 哦。
<gebjgd> hello: 你说有什么应用
<oukai> hello: 我试试命令
<hello> 谢谢大家
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫 我怀疑他非华人
<gebjgd> 啊呜虫  刚学中文
<tangmumao_wefls> gebjgd:ext4是最常见的linux文件系统，性能中规中矩，没有突出之处（手机打字好痛苦）
<gebjgd> tangmumao_wefls: 谢谢你 我刚知道
<gebjgd> XD
<gebjgd> tangmumao_wefls: 你需要带全键盘的智能手机
<gebjgd> tangmumao_wefls: iphone和没键盘的android 弱爆了
<hello> :)
<hello> http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19253-01/819-7065/
<gebjgd> hello: 你都不知道ZFS是什么你就用?
<mao> echo "2" > /sys/block/device/queue/nr_requests
<mao> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<gebjgd> hello: 那你还行
<mao> 这个错误是为什么阿
<hello> gedjgd: ：）   freebsd root on zfs 已经安装好了。。。。。。
<hello> gebjgd: mirror /dev/gpt/disk0 /dev/gpt/disk1   这样会比linux lvm 好吗
<gebjgd> hello: 不知道
<hello> gebjgd: mirror zfs   VS lvm raid1
<hello> T_T
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Memorable http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388947 Game.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2012-10-03 16:27
<tombu> hello:跟linux下用btrfs的lvm功能建立lvm差不多
<hello> 请介绍 一下  性能测试的软件。。。
<hello> tombu: 哦
<tombu> hello:dd
<hello> tombu: :0
<hello> google ing
<hello> tombu: 我去google一下btrfs
<tombu> hello:dd完成读写操作后打印消耗的时间，据此粗略估计磁盘性能
<hello> tombu: 谢谢。。。我去man dd
<hello> tombu: :)
<hello> tombu: 等我测好post到我web page:   spamx.eu5.org
<hello> :) 谢谢各位
<tombu> hello:freewha.com的免费空间啊……千万小心，我之前被删号过……
<microcosm> 大哥们，问一个问题，我每次登录Xchat，他都会把所有聊天记录下载完？？
<microcosm> 怎么避免
<microcosm> 怎么删除之前的聊天记录
<tombu> microcosm:不知道，我一般都是电脑上pidgin手机上AiCiA
<microcosm> 奥，
<microcosm> 有没有人用Xchat？？？
<ugoub> 12.04在一次跟新后，启动停止在，stopping System V compalication...这句，找了下解决方法，好像要用sudo service lightgdm。但是每次启动都得用这个命令啊，有什么方法让他自动执行呢？
<ugoub> 恩，这个问题我去发个帖子。
<tombu> ugoub:不清楚，试试'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm'
<bepop> 怎么让hotplug.d里的脚本以root权限运行
<ugoub> tombu: 哦，好的
<mugebjgd> ofan 起床了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 起床了 阿姐撸
<mao> 怎么进centos和redhat的聊天室阿
<mugebjgd> mao 你猜
<mao> mugebjgd: ==!能进去，可是不能发言阿
<hello> tombu: ...还没有被delete...   每月要上去看一下吧
<mugebjgd> mao 注册昵称
<mao> mugebjgd: 不能想进ubuntu-cn这样，太人性化了
<mao> mugebjgd: 怎么注册阿
<alvin_rxg> +r (block unidentified) This mode prevents users who are not identified to NickServ from joining the channel. Users will receive a server notice explaining this if they try to join. '/mode +q $~a' can be used to prevent unregistered users from speaking in channel while allowing them to join (old +R behaviour).
<alvin_rxg> 要不，这边也加个 +r ?
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 加
<mao> mugebjgd: 找到了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 我去把#archlinux-cn 也加上
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 哦，应该是 +q $~a
<abine> test
<kk> abine, 点点点.  ㍩ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求教关于XP下安装Ubuntu11.04，XP启动很慢的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388949 小弟在xp系统中腾空了D盘(直接删除了D盘里面的文件，没有格式化)，在D盘中成功安装了Ubuntu11.04（乐一个先，嘿嘿），小弟安装Ubuntu主要用于专业软件的学习，对系统了解非常 …
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: gebjgd 第二个 +r 去掉
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg ?
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: gebjgd 第二个 +r 去掉
<alvin_rxg> 11:42:57 -!- #archlinux-cn Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 好了
<orangesea> 关于火狐一个相当郁闷的问题：右键菜单以及下拉菜单失效
<orangesea> 这个是怎么回事呀
<alvin_rxg> fine
<orangesea> ？
<hamilton_> 我能问一个问题么？
<hamilton_> txt乱码怎么解决？ 配置编辑器里没有encordings文件，怎么办？
<orangesea> ……网上不是让输个啥命令吗，调出个什么XX-editor-config
<alvin_rxg> hamilton_: 找个支持改 encode 的家伙来改。  iconv 之类的， vim 也可以
<orangesea> gconftool-2 --set --type=list --list-type=string /apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings/auto_detected "[UTF-8,CURRENT,GB18030,BIG5-HKSCS,UTF-16]"
<mugebjgd> hamilton_ 不是很多编辑器可以改编码的么
<hamilton_> 我刚玩这个系统，很多还不明白！
<snakehunt2012> 我记得有个命令就是改文件编码，你嗖嗖这个命令。
<hamilton_> 刚才有人说这个gconftool-2 --set --type=list --list-type=string /apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings/auto_detected "[UTF-8,CURRENT,GB18030,BIG5-HKSCS,UTF-16]"
<hamilton_> 我试试
<mugebjgd> hamilton_  刚学感叹号 还不明白怎么用！
<mugebjgd> hamilton_ 有没有感觉我说话很给力！
<orangesea> 关于火狐一个相当郁闷的问题：右键菜单以及下拉菜单失效:这个问题一直在论坛上也没解决，是大家都搞定了么
<hamilton_> 啊？
<snakehunt2012> hamilton_: 好像不是这个吧，，，
<snakehunt2012> 那你就查查gconftool-2是什么功能呗
<snakehunt2012> hamilton_: 也许也有这个功能
<hamilton_>  snakehunt2012   网上说这个很少啊。有的就是几行代码
<hello> df
<mugebjgd> hamilton_ gedit不就行了么
<hamilton_> <mugebjgd> 不就是它读txt乱码么。要改它的东东啊
<orangesea> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Gedit%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%E4%B9%B1%E7%A0%81
<kk> orangesea ⇪ ti: Gedit中文乱码 - Ubuntu中文
<mugebjgd> hamilton_ 改编码
<orangesea> 看这个链接
<hamilton_> 好
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 阿狸狼
<snakehunt2012> hamilton_: 那你就不得不man 了
<snakehunt2012> orangesea: firefox没有什么问题啊？
<snakehunt2012> orangesea: 你用什么系统啊连右键菜单都不好使？
<orangesea> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=387113&p=2846394 就这个问题，一样一样。我现在只能用左键
<kk> orangesea ⇪ ti: ［firefox］关于火狐一个相当郁闷的问题：右键菜单以及下拉菜单失效 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<snakehunt2012> orangesea: 没遇见过。。。
<snakehunt2012> 话说chrome和chromium经常字体大小不一，除了安装那个调整字体的插件，大家有什么办法没？
<snakehunt2012> 那是怎么回事啊？
<orangesea> 大小不一？你发个链接看看
<mah0ne> 是有这样的, 给几个文件link就可以了
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 英雄联盟 谁成功了？？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388952 郁闷，wine了一整天也没成功。 每次打开都是文件损坏，无法加载，网上搜索了很多都没有解决，真的灰心了， 论坛里的高手优美wine成功的？？ 希望不吝赐教！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 风里来 — 2012-1 …
<rtst> 今天刚刚把系统安装好 - -
<rtst> 大家都忙什么呢
<mugebjgd> ofan nexus有带3g的版本么？
<mugebjgd> ofan 想买个带3g的
<jianghu> hi
<kk> jianghu, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<jianghu> 天使露头了
<jianghu> 各位好
<rtst> 天使？
<rtst> 好 ～～～
<hello> finger
<ugoub> 恩,dpkg-reconfigure lightdm后就无法用service lightdm了，而且，也没正常显示登录界面。
<hello> 凸
<mao> 怎么杀死程序状态是D的程序
<orangesea> 怎么@某个人呀
<gebjgd> jianghu: 天屎好
<ugoub> orangesea: orangesea<tab>
<orangesea> ugoub: oh,谢谢
<pentest> 聊什么呢，大家
<hello> shell
<hello> 各位shell水平如何
<hello> ...
<pentest> 不咋地
<hello> ,,,me 2
<hello> 请问大家shell不咋地——用linux爽吗
<pentest> :-)，还行吧，乐在其中
<pentest> 这里有很多高手的哦
<hello> 请问学习linux方向在哪里。。。我现在google出来3d-desktop+mac4lin了。。。求指导i.e 服务器
<hello> ...chat ?
<hello> 高手！出来
<wjthzq> 请教个菜菜的问题，如何注册一个用户名
<wjthzq> >:-)
<microcosm> "/msg nickserv help"
<wjthzq> 在哪里输入
<wjthzq> O:-)
<microcosm> 按提示操作
<microcosm> 就在这里，你打字的地方
<wjthzq> 谢谢，试试
<hello> 请问各位用什么系统搭建irc-server
<hello> 我想建一个
<pentest> 我也想知道
<hello> pentest: 局域网使用。。。
<hello> 这么好的irc系统不推广使用？
<Atavg2012> ?
<microcosm> 很少人用IRC了，大家都用QQ
<hello> microcosm: QQ ?
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 主要是IRC没法插图片。
<hello> 大牛们开发个扩展纳。。。
<hello> 没有基础？
<hello> 技术限制？
<mao> 难道对于状态为D
<mao> 的程序一点办法都没有吗
<hello> mao: kill uid ;-)
<hello> no way?
<mao> hello: kill uid ?
<mao> hello: 不是很明白
<hello> mao: top
<hello> mao: find out your D's uid
<hello> mao: 我对吗?....
<mao> hello: uid不是user id吗
<hello> mao: pid ???
<hello> mao: ;-)
<mao> hello: 杀不死的
<hello> ,,,
<hello> reboot
<hello> ;-)
<mao> hello: = =!!
<hello> mao: 同问！
<hello> crash!bug!
<mao> 没办法了，我现在在等，一段时间后，内核把它干掉了
<hello> sudo kille
<hello> sudo kill
<sqs> 12.04 刚装的，为啥挂起后不能唤醒不了？ 11.10很正常
<mao> hello: kill是杀不死这样的程序的
<hello> mao: skill
<hello> mao: super kill
<hello> mao: U can't kill it because U need a gun!
<hello> mao: ;-)
<hello> ... not fun...
<mao> hello: skill也不行，skill和kill都是向程序发送信号
<hello> mao: ...
<mao> hello: 只能等着内核把它干掉了
<hello> mao: 哦
<webster> 有技术人员在吗
 * maplebeats 没有
<pyRTNelo> 没有+1
<webster> 哈哈
<webster>   deepin linux 12.04屏幕保护不能设置有解决方法吗现在
<maplebeats> 没有屏保的路过。。。
<alvin_rxg> kill -9
<webster> 看视频10几分钟就得输入密码很麻烦
<maplebeats> 你是说取消啊？
<webster> 是得
<webster>    很麻烦
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 关于读卡器驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388960 我的是aspire one 756小本，pentium双核的 ubuntu12.04下面三合一读卡器无法驱动，也找不到相关驱动 用dmesg查看记录为： mmc0: Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt. 不知道怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 myyiping — 2012-10- …
<maplebeats> sudo xset s 0 0
<maplebeats> 试试这个
<webster> 怎么知道它成功了？
<maplebeats> xset -q
<maplebeats> 你试试就知道了啊
<maplebeats> 比如等半小时。。。
<maplebeats> 嘿嘿
<webster>  ok  thank you very much!
<webster>   我等半小时！ 看半小时视频
<alvin_rxg> 这关键得看他的屏保是哪个呃……  不一定是 xcreen 干的
<alvin_rxg> 不如拿个东东，按住某个键算了  :D
<maplebeats> 无线套装才是王道。。。
<alvin_rxg> 4个小时了， android 还有 96% 的电…
<ugoub> 为什么我dpkg-reconfigure lightdm后service lightdm不起作用了？怎么撤销reconfigure的操作？
<UbuntuTalk> [Nonsense] 没人么？
<wowhaha99> hello everyone
<hello> yes?
<wowhaha99> :-D  新手 才接触 头一次搞定这个 上来给各位大牛  打个招呼
<ugoub> 哦，因为我只写了service lightdm，后面忘加start了……不过reconfigure lightdm好像没有用，我还是得手动输入。
<mraandtux> 吓跑了一群IP党
<wowhaha99> ....
<ugoub> 问题解决了，关于要手动service lightdm start，将/etc/X11/default-display-manager中的lightdm改成/usr/bin/lightdm就自动了。
<hello> 我是高手！谁要交流。
<hello> sudo rm -r /
<maplebeats> 啊，我系统被删了
<hello> :-D
 * maplebeats 真是无聊
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：鼠标多功能键的设置！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388968 我用的是罗技的m345,罗技官网说是支持linux的，只不过……应该是个鼠标就支持linux吧？ 我的问题是鼠标是4向滚轮的，就是滚轮键可以左右掰实现某种功能，这个鼠标默认的是前进和后退，但是我 …
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg  重感冒 刚睡了3个小时
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 好了大半
<jianghu> hao
<jianghu> 好
<kk> 新 Wubi安装讨论 • 用wubi安装ubuntu怎么会出现这个c:\users\admini~1\appdata\local\temp\... http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388969 如图 统计信息: 发表于 由 路人+- — 2012-10-03 21:36
<jianghu> hi
<kk> jianghu, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<wowhaha99> ...
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: 好啊
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 上网本的触摸板罢工了…
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: moin
<hello> alvin_rxg: evin
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 为毛？
<alvin_rxg> 不知道哇，明天回来换 ubuntu
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg win有问题 换Linux就没事了？
<superTJD> 有啥上网本可以推荐的
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 那是 debian...
<alvin_rxg> superTJD: 随便买呗。
<hello> alvin_rxg: 排线掉了？
<superTJD> 不要超级本
<superTJD> 弱一点的
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 我的上网本都已经win了
<superTJD> 现在还有产么？
<hello> alvin_rxg: 插槽坏了
<alvin_rxg> +q hello
<superTJD> 我以为这里的人都不win的
<hello> +q alvin_rxg
<mugebjgd> superTJD 为什么不？
<superTJD> 上次在这里说了几句win的好话
<superTJD> 然后被唾弃了
<superTJD> 从此不敢再提了
<hello> win - ram - gpt - root on raid - root on zfs
<hello> :-D
<hello> linus: "some os is just too bad.I'll never use it."
<hello> 诺基亚哭了
<mugebjgd> hello 诺基亚哭了很久了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你升级了内核了吧？
<hello> mugebjgd: win + winhw :-D
<wowhaha99> 靠掉线了
<wowhaha99> 谷歌地图 64位 系统下乱码 情况有人遇到过吗
<hamilton_> 玩网页游戏弹出来的adobe flash player 设置 点不了允许或者拒绝 怎么办？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 重装系统……
<hamilton_> 才装的系统……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那更好，丢的东西少。
<hamilton_> 不知道怎么办啊。那个全局设置有人会不？我添加了网址还是用不了！
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 直接右键点 flash ，在设置里不就可以改吗？
<hamilton_> 关键那小框里的按键按不了。
<alvin_rxg> hamilton_: 试试 删掉 ~/.macromedia/
<hamilton_> alvin_rxg 没有这个文件。。。
 * MeaCulpa 尼玛装Windows比装Gentoo还麻烦
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] windows确实麻烦。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 装ubuntu，fedora，opensuse，chakra神马的最简单了。
<hello> 评价: WINDOWS
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ？
<hello> windows VS linux
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 你想说神马？
<alvin_rxg> 一个游戏多，一个代码多
<hello> 妈的windows7 or windos8安装好就没有内存了，还搞个毛阿
<alvin_rxg> 妈的当年256MB 的电脑装完 xp 也没内存了，还搞毛啊
<hello> linux 的用户爽死了。愿windows内存要求继续提高。
<helsinki> 有人么
<ofan> 没
<kk> helsinki, 点点点.  ㍯ 
<helsinki> ofan:.....
<helsinki> 怎么使用工行的网上银行啊
<hello> 有谁现在用16G内存了???
<ofan> 我
<hello> ofan: 。。。这么强
<alvin_rxg> 明年我也换 16GB 的。。
<alvin_rxg> 然后 mount 几个分区到内存里～
<ofan> 不过没装Linux
<ofan> 上网本是Linux，只有4g
<hello> 估计XP就快死了
<hello> ofan: 什么上网本？有4G!
<helsinki> alvin_rxg, ofan, hello : Linux下怎么使用工行的网上银行啊
<hello> ofan: L 品牌采提供2g...（厚道）
<hello> :-D debian6 + 3Ddesktop = 100M    YY
<hello> ram
<ofan> hello: 自己换的
<hello> ofan: 你很邪恶
<ofan> helsinki: 虚拟机
<hello> ofan: 64 os?
<ofan> hello: 啥
<hello> ofan: which 64-bit os in it?
<hello> ofan: 4G
<ofan> hello: archlinux
<unknow> 大家用WINEQQ还是WEBQQ？ 或者更好的QQ解决方案？
<hello> 提问： windows 是属于非主流系统吗？
<hello> ofan: archlinux!你是高手
<ofan> 这里基本都arch
<hello> 提问： 大家用了这么久linux，看到别人用windows 。会有什么感想？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我淡定了。
<hello> ofan: 下次我也去arch一下
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 以前会极力向朋友推荐用linux，但现在知道这纯粹徒劳。
<hello> UbuntuTalk: 现在觉得win下好多病毒。。。
<ofan> hello: 没感想
<ofan> hello: 桌面用mac,比windows强
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 看到朋友在win下用360杀毒，我也淡定了。
<hello> ofan: cool
<hello> UbuntuTalk: 淡定淡定..
<unknow> 看到大家用WINDOWS XP，把WIN7换成XP，坚决不提LINUX。
<hello> 为什么大家还用win ...
<hello> 游戏？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 看到ATM机也是用windows，我也只能淡定了。
<hello> ...
<hello> 以前64M就可以跑XP了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我该把用win的ATM机，拍个照片留念的。
<hello> 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 『这是还没跟他一起的事，我刚搬新家，他是我的装修师傅。有次看到他装修天花的时候撑到好高，我就说了句：师傅，你小心啊！他低头淡定的看着我说：八戒放心，为师向悟空借了筋斗云…我顿时呆了。』
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我当时在那台ATM机取完钱，就想，如果我在用ATM机时，系统蓝屏了，我该怎么办？
<hello> UbuntuTalk: cool
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 正在取钱时，蓝屏了，钱不吐，卡又取不出来。那我真的就悲剧了。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 不上课？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 放假
<MeaCulpa> d
<panda-z> helsinki: 可以用银联绑定银行卡然后快捷支付，银联有支持firefox for linux的插件。
<ofan> alvin_rxg: ..你们也放假？
<helsinki> panda-z: 帮顶银行卡的过程不需要登陆网上银行？
<panda-z> helsinki: no
<helsinki> panda-z: 谢谢，我去试试
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 支付宝最方便了
<MeaCulpa> panda-z: 需要的吧
<MeaCulpa> panda-z: 再说快捷支付只能超小额
<panda-z> MeaCulpa: 需要输ATM上的密码。没办法，国内网银就是不给力
<hello> :-D 请教各位大牛在linux做过什么项目。。。
<MeaCulpa> 不过话说回来，没必要在淘宝买大件了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 技术白路过。
<hello> UbuntuTalk: ...
<hello> UbuntuTalk: ...不明白
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 在淘宝充话费倒是很方便。
<panda-z> 刚看了一下，快捷支付受银行限额限制
<hello> 请问那位大牛做过 的 项目比淘宝 做过的项目(之一或多) 更强的。。。开源的更好。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://tinyurl.com/9vtntby
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 诺基亚正在出售芬兰埃斯波的总部大楼？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 诺基亚混得真惨
<panda-z> 准备搬去西雅图
<hello> T_T 不明白sun那么强大竟然会被收购...
<hello> ...
<hello> sun 被 linux 害死了...
<MeaCulpa> SUN铺的太开，又不想如18M HP那般脏兮兮，只能死
<hello> 18M
<hello> ?
<MeaCulpa> hello: 要知道踏进一个客户的IDC看到满眼Sun蓝色的东东，是另同行多么可恨的事
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 18M神马东东？只知道3M的表示不懂
<hello> MeaCulpa: 同行。。。
<gebjgd> 18M = IBM
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ……
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 这也可以
<gebjgd> 是你想象力太不丰富
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好吧
<hello> gebjgd: you're good
<hello> 现在大家转de11了?
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] de11啥玩意？技术白真的是啥也不懂。。。
<hello> :-D
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 睡了。晚安。技术宅们！
<hello> no!
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我还吃不了东西 肏的
<hello> gedjgd: 咸猪肉+白粥=helping U
<gebjgd> hello: 菜粥可以 肉要很软的
<hello> gebjgd: 精华 = 盐
<gebjgd> hello: 盐有什么用
<alvin_rxg> 2块￥一斤盐，很细的
<hello> gebjgd: 解百毒
<alvin_rxg> 辣椒大葱炒肉，耶～
<alvin_rxg> 顺便加个蛋
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 什么吃法
<hello> gebjgd: 中和你体内的 激素
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 随便组合的啦
<gebjgd> hello: 我牙床疼
<alvin_rxg> 不想去亚超就这样咯。。
<hello> gebjgd: 药 | software > 合法bug
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我们很少去亚超
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 炒菜就是盐油
<hello> gebjgd: 牙床疼 的 解决办法正好是： 盐
<gebjgd> hello: 你肯定？
<hello> gebjgd: sure
<gebjgd> hello: 试试看
<hello> better get some thing to eat...see U.
<alvin_rxg> 五颜六色滴，hoho
<fivesheep> yo
<fivesheep> 忙啥呢德系屌丝们
<alvin_rxg> 『有天我们同学打电话找我，正好我出去吃饭了，我妈接起来电话就说：她去麦当劳吃肯德基了·········』
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg @)-
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 你老婆发的？
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你梦呢
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 兄弟醒醒，你老婆在玩你手机呢
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你傻吧？
<alvin_rxg> 话说，上星期插过针管的那血管，现在还是肿的。。
<knownbad> 他老婆是在玩震动模式。。。
<alvin_rxg> :D
<knownbad> 震坏了。
<piggybox> alvin_rxg: 感染了？
<alvin_rxg> piggybox: 不清楚哇。后天去问问
<may> 。。。。
<knownbad> 应该是不常运动的结果。
<knownbad> 书生症。
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: sogou top 下完了听一下，100首里我删掉 80首……
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 有网真好
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 有老婆真好
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你不是有越南妹子么？
<alvin_rxg> :/ 不认识
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 你都快被她吸干了 还说不认识？
<alvin_rxg> :/ 真不认识…
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 嗯 就在床上认识
<alvin_rxg> 估计有难度吧
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 床下就不认识了 也行
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 她是不是怀疑你是越南人？
<alvin_rxg> 那不会。。
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 有一种莫名的好感？
<alvin_rxg> :O
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 别装傻了
<alvin_rxg> 俺德语都说不溜
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 不用语言 你懂的
<alvin_rxg> 俺身体太弱了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 越南妹子都搞不定？
<alvin_rxg> 大哥，我没碰过女人啊
<mugebjgd> My location: Münster, Germany
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg 碰了就知道了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg androirc 还有这有意思的功能
<knownbad> 听说只要你愿意娶越南妹子不难。
<wowhaha99> :-D
<wowhaha99> 这么晚还没睡。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> 能来德国的，不是国内新闻里的越南妹子吧。。
<knownbad> 我都后悔没试试其他的妹子。  尤其是墨西哥妹妹。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 帮我翻译个句子。。。  Critical rate of rise of off-state voltage
<knownbad> 你你忘了我中文不怎么好？
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö  那翻译成德语吧
<ofan> knownbad: 所以结婚早没啥好处
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 大哥， knownbad 都50岁了
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 哪有
<ofan> 不是吧，比我爹还大
<alvin_rxg> 那就 45
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 擦 你瞎说毛
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 40+ 是肯定的
<alvin_rxg> android 不怎么去碰它的话，一天的耗电量似乎都不会超过20% ..
<knownbad> 确实婚姻不适合每个人。  我都还觉的单身好。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 废话，android 不开机是都不用电的。
<metbsd> 有家庭多好
<kk>  06:55
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-04
<CyrusYzGTt> 又一個翻牆服務要關閉了誰要去收購 只要 $4800   http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280986022061&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:CA:1123
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • u12.04下，怎么没有了鼠标移到mp3文件上就自动播放的功能？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388987 u12.04下，怎么没有了鼠标移到mp3文件上就自动播放的功能？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingwashaoye — 2012-10-04 8:42
<jusss> test
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<jusss> 65个人。。。
<jusss> 都放假了吧
<jusss> 有人吗
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍡ 
<jusss> 有人                                 吗
<mao> ??
<CyrusYzGTt> 又一個翻牆服務要關閉了誰要去收購 只要 $4800   http://www.ebay.ca/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280986022061&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:CA:1123
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。$4800,还不如买个linode
<rgenito_> 我来了!
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你那么想翻墙，干脆买个linode算了
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 想想裏面有各種信息就值得了，有各種郵件，，etc
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ .. tus本來是免費的。。
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 我是想讓你買來裝好給我用
<rgenito_> 那好
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你都是有收入的工作人员了，俺还是学生，那有money
 * jusss Total 66
<rgenito_> 星巴克的Wifi太差了：|
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 不知是不是硬盘问题，从11.04以来装ubuntu总是关机会“Pa”的一声 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388989 联想笔记本，日立的硬盘，用windows关机很安静，可是ubuntu关机总是最后“Pa”的一声，应该是磁头复位还是什么，等于是自动强制断电了。 是不是内核的问题呢？  …
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：dell inspiron 3420安装ubuntu无法使用独显，不知道独显是不是在工作…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388992 3199入手一台全新正品dell inspiron 3420，intel i5 第三代处理器，4G内存，gt620M显卡1G显存。想带到学校用怕别人乱搞所以想直接装ubuntu。这个笔记本预装的ub …
<Ccccccccccccc> Good
<treize> 这是哪儿
<ofan> 地球
<treize> @&……%（#@！——￥#￥#）&
<maplebeats> 靠，gmail上不去了
<CyrusYzGTt> thunderbird能上去
<\rs> RavenChan: 这么多 ip?
<RavenChan> \rs, ?
<microcosm> 好冷清！
<ofan> 嗨起来！
 * \rs 學習 web 開發
<ofan> \rs: 学啥
<ofan> \rs: 搞nodejs不
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 转贴----Linux Mint系统安装opera（图解）Linux系统下opera同样出色！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388995 在opera官网下载 Screenshot-2.jpg .deb格式 Screenshot.png Screenshot-3.png Screenshot-4.png 下载完成后，.deb格式，可以直接安装 Screenshot-5.png Screenshot-6.png Screenshot-7.png Screenshot …
<\rs> ofan: 搞
<ofan> \rs: 用啥framework
<\rs> ofan: express在學css3
<ofan> 不想写css
<ofan> \rs: css都是美工写的，简单会一点就行
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何解决grub以及开机动画分辨率过低的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=388997 [size=150]我之前在用11.10时有个特别好用的软件叫startup manager，用这个可以修改grub以及开机动画分辨率过低导致不清析的问题，现在我用了12.04，用新立德和终端都没有找到并安装上 …
<\rs> ofan: 可以代替 beamer 做展示 impress.js
<ofan> \rs: http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js/#/
<kk> ofan,啥网址y reveal.js - The HTML Presentation Framework
<ofan> \rs: 我更喜欢这个
<ofan> \rs: impress.js貌似见过，以前有个同学用http://prezi.com/做演示
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Prezi - The Zooming Presentation Editor
<\rs> ofan: 這個真不錯
<ofan> \rs: http://rvl.io
<kk> ofan,啥网址y rvl.io: Presentations Made Beautiful
<ofan> \rs: 简单易用
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ［2012.10.04］Linux压缩包简体中文乱码终极解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389000 原因分析： 由于中文的Windows使用的是GBK编码，而Linux默认使用UTF-8编码的，打开在Windows压缩的包会显示乱码。 >> zip乱码解决办法： 1. 首先安装p7zip-full sudo apt-get install p7z …
<ofan> http://couldnotcreatethejavavirtualmachine.com/
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Could not create the java virtual machine
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装ubuntu，安装完后不插入U盘无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389002 新手，在网上看的U盘安装ubuntu教程，在win7系统下用uiso将系统镜像写入U盘的，安装时，硬盘全盘格式化，一直都非常顺利，直到拔出U盘，将BIOS设置回 硬盘启动后，一直黑屏。。 …
<jusss> 有人吗
 * maplebeats1 meiyou
<jusss> 有
<UbuntuTalk> [居士潇湘] 恩哼！
<jusss> 人
<kk> jusss, 点点点.  ㍦ 
<jusss> 吗
 * maplebeats1 没有！
<jusss> 大家出来聊会呗
<maplebeats> 聊什么
<jusss> 聊编译器吧
<jusss_newbie> 让俺学习学习
 * maplebeats 我是小白
<jusss_newbie> 讲讲左值右值吧
 * maplebeats 小白坐等讲座
<jusss_newbie> maplebeats: 你讲呀。。。
<maplebeats> jusss_newbie: 没看到大大的“小白”两字么。。。
<suruibin> 哈哈
<ofan> http://codepen.io/jaysalvat/pen/HaqBf
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Mona Lisa with pure CSS · CodePen
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 都晚上2点了，你还活着
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 咒我？
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 打错了。。。
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 晚了
<jusss_newbie> ofan: ...反正你没挂吗
<ofan> http://www.36kr.com/p/156999.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y 13寸Mac平板Modbook Pro正式发售，售价3499美元起 | 36氪
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 给俺讲下为啥a[10]中的a不能当左值，但a[0]却能当左值
<ofan> jusss_newbie: a[10]的a?
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 嗯
<ofan> jusss_newbie: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bkbs2cds.aspx
<kk> ofan,啥网址y L-Value and R-Value Expressions
<jusss_newbie> 英文能力完全退化了。。。
<jusss_newbie> ofan: *a=xx应该是可以的吧
<ofan> 可以
<jusss_newbie> ofan: [ ]和*的作用不是一样了吗？
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 当左值的时候一样
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • edubuntu系统下找不到设置的DSL连接，已解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389003 新手，今天刚刚装的edubuntu，设置了dsl连接，但是在网络哪里找不到有显示，能搜到附近的很多无线连接，请问是什么问题？在线等帮忙解决，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 cvt88 …
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 当右值难道不一样吗
<ofan> jusss_newbie: a[2] 其实是 (a+2)
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 左值就是*(a+2)
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 右值a[2]也是*(a+2)吧
<jusss_newbie> ofan: *p=*p;
<ofan> 那还是左值
<jusss_newbie> ofan: a[2]=a[2];
<jusss_newbie> ofan: a[2]=a[2];等同于*(a+2)=*(a+2);吧而不是*(a+2)=(a+2)
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 因为a指向数组
<jusss_newbie> ofan: a+2只能是左值
<ofan> 你试试呗
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 额，好像说错了。。。
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 等
<ofan> 这跟a的类型有关
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 可以试试 2[a]
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 。。。2[a]==a[2]书上和ioccc上都用过了。。。
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 那你啥不明白
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 不明白a[2]=a[2]是等同*(a+2)=*(a+2)还是*(a+2)=a+2
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 看a的类型
<\rs> ofan: a[2] 一直是 *(a+2) 啊，沒有 (a+2)
<ofan> jusss_newbie: 2[a]是啥
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 跟类型有啥关系
<jusss_newbie> ofan: *(a+2)
<jusss_newbie> ofan: 2[a]当左值和当右值，可不一样
<\rs> ofan: 這個 Mona Lisa 太神奇了！
 * jusss_newbie 也糊涂了。。。
 * jusss 连续自动重启两次，oh俺的android手机。。。
<jusss> ofan: 实验了，a只能当右值，而且a[2]=a[2]貌似等同于*(a+2)=*(a+2)
<ofan> \rs: 我记得有种情况是（a+2）
<ofan> jusss: 看类型
 * jusss 第三次自动重启，android，俺受不了你了
<jusss> ofan: 什么类型？刚一直自动重启，前边说的可能收不到
<ofan> jusss: a的类型
<ofan> 困了
<jusss> ofan: 。。。类型不是都一样吗，只是分配的空间大小不一样
<ofan> jusss: 我说能不能是左值看a的类型
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 在LVM上安装archlinux就这么难吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389006 不是说GRUB2支持LVM吗？为什么我的就不行，grub-install直接失败，说是core.img太大了。 arclinux 0804的CD。 卷组 vg00 lv3个，swap,root,boot 按照官方wiki挂载设备，mount /dev/mapper/vg00-root /mnt mount /dev/mapper/vg00-boot /m …
<flashlab> 刚知道linux下滚轮就能搞定复制粘贴操作。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 弱爆了，你這個不看man文檔或者 註記的傢伙
<ofan> \rs: a[i],i[b],都是*(a+i),不过还有点不一样，http://stackoverflow.com/a/905734/1077883
<kk> ofan ⇪ ti: C++ array[index] vs index[array] - Stack Overflow
<ofan> 以前只记得类型不一致会出问题
<flashlab> 没有滚轮怎么办呢
<ofan> flashlab: ctrl+ins,shift+ins
<flashlab> 不是跟ctrl+v效果一样么
<flashlab> 好浪费啊
<pkuphy> away
<_____aaaa> 有没有人愿意合作翻译the little scheme的?
<_____aaaa> 看来只有我自个劳心了
<\rs> _____aaaa: 這麼難的書
<_____aaaa> \rs: ...
<_____aaaa> \rs: 一人一段,工作量就少了啊
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Start booting from USB......然后就没有然后了。。求解决方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389009 RT win7下用U盘装Ubuntu。 已经完成的工作有： 1.硬盘分区 2.U盘刻录 3.U盘启动设置 谢各位大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 Captain3ri — 2012-10-04 16:42
<mao> the little scheme是什么
<_____aaaa> mao: 是一本书,在美国麻省理工学院做为讲解计算机程序的教材之一
<mao> _____aaaa: 看起来很NB的样子
<_____aaaa> mao: Scheme是个lisp解释器,
<_____aaaa> mao: 翻译这本书,并做完其中的习题,你会对计算机程序有一个更深层的理解
<void1|z> scheme是lisp的一个方言
<void1|z> guile, racket等等，才是scheme解释器
<_____aaaa> void1|z: 恩恩
<_____aaaa> void1|z: 你说的对
<mao> _____aaaa: 怕没有毅力翻译，我看英文资料大部分能看懂，但是要翻译成中文就很难了
<ansik> 感觉你翻本书就像买颗白菜一样，好轻松的．
<_____aaaa> 如果没人合作,我翻译完了就把它出版或是做成电子书卖钱
<ansik> _____aaaa:
<_____aaaa> ansik: 190多页我翻译十多页了,昨天开始的
<ansik> _____aaaa: 你lisp很ＮＢ？
<mao> 我感觉翻译资料很难的，中文必须的好，而且还有理解深刻，否则自己都搞不明白，或者自己明白说不明白
<_____aaaa> ansik: 不太懂才翻译的
<ansik> _____aaaa: 不太懂你还翻译了卖钱？
<ansik> 你都是直译吧？
<_____aaaa> ansik: 中文我总懂吧,
<_____aaaa> ansik: 当然
<ansik> 你对机制不了解，不懂上下文件语境，你翻译出来的和原著意思能一样吗？
<_____aaaa> ansik: 又不用对其中的程序翻译成中文,你真是
<ansik> 很多人看得懂，自己明白，也没敢说翻译出来．
<_____aaaa> ansik: 你也太那个了,又不是写教材,那么谨慎
<ansik> _____aaaa: ........
<_____aaaa> ansik: 再说,它本身是个入门教材,
<_____aaaa> ansik: 红楼梦牛吧,cao雪芹还"批阅十载,增删五次"呢
<_____aaaa> ansik: 我只认为世上没有做不成的事
<microcosm> 这个很难，看起来比SICP还难？  大哥
<ansik> 你这扯哪去了？
<_____aaaa> ansik: 我是说只要下功夫,总能做好的
<mao> _____aaaa: 很佩服你，不过翻译东西真的很难，而且有时中文没有约定俗成的对应英文的词，要想说明白不是容易的事。ansik的意思是翻译的“信、雅、达”，让人看的很明白很难，不是说翻译出来很难 ：）
<\rs> _____aaaa: "started with SICP and moved on to Little Schemer -> Seasoned Schemer -> Scheme Programming Language -> Essentials of Programming Languages -> Lisp In Small Pieces"
<ansik> 关键问题是你还对lisp不太懂，或者说你也是入门级的，你就敢说要翻译出来．
<\rs> _____aaaa: 你至少聯繫下出版社
<ansik> 还要出电子版
<mao> 当然也不是完不成的事，只要下功夫，有毅力就成。我是肯定没那个毅力
<_____aaaa> mao: 没有约定俗成的,我们可以直接借用英文的专用词,
<mao> _____aaaa: 嗯，是可以直接用英文词。我翻译文档就是这么干的
<_____aaaa> ansik: 只能说明你有点畏首畏尾
<microcosm> 翻译翻译  Simple Scheme吧，这个我一直没招到中文版的
<mao> 不过我只是为了完成任务 = =！
<ansik> _____aaaa: ．．．．．
<_____aaaa> microcosm:
<ansik> _____aaaa: 我愿意翻出来自己看看，自己明白，我要是表达不清，我不出发表出来．
<ansik> _____aaaa: 我没有理解原著，我怕误导别人．
<mao> _____aaaa: ansik也是在提一些建议，说一下可能会遇到的困难
<ansik> mao: :)
<_____aaaa> ansik: 打个比方说吧,我昨天第一遍看不懂的胡乱译的今天回过头来居然弄明白了
<_____aaaa> ansik: 多看几遍就懂了
<ansik> _____aaaa: 别人看了你胡乱翻译的也能突然顿悟？
<ansik> 你明白是因为你看了很多遍，在不停的想．
<_____aaaa> microcosm: 要我翻译啊,除非你给我生活费
<ansik> 别人看了你翻译的，也会一遍一遍去看？
<_____aaaa> ansik: 没弄明白的我会发表出去吗?真是,那是草稿,你见几个人发表草稿的
<_____aaaa> ansik: 总共才近两百页,十天半月就完了第一遍
<mao> _____aaaa: 生活费？你还在上学吗
<_____aaaa> ansik: 一遍不成就十遍百遍,我就是觉得累才找人一起译呢
<_____aaaa> mao: 恩
<_____aaaa> ansik: 你翻译出来一部分大家校对嘛
<_____aaaa> \rs: 你给了一个schemer系列
<_____aaaa> ansik: 话说大家翻译分下任务嘛,别做重复工作
<mao> 问个问题阿，thinkpadx220, 原来fedora17,两个手指在触摸上滑动=小红帽+触摸板中键；现在换成了centos6,怎么就不成了
<_____aaaa> mao: cenos内核很旧的,大约是硬件驱动没跟上,要编译内核?
<maplebeats> 编啊
<mao> 我擦，打死我都不编译，将就着用
<maplebeats> mao: ......
<maplebeats> mao: 红帽的内核好像自己打了很多补丁吧，不知道直接用主线内核会怎么样
<_____aaaa> mao: 何故这么恨编译?
<maplebeats> 就是啊，在我机子上，感觉自己编译的内核要稳定许多。。。
<mao> 编译的话得用3.x版本吧。那么多选项我看到就烦，至少得花一天时间
<maplebeats> 直接用通用配置嘛
<maplebeats> 找别人做好的config ...
<mao> maplebeats: 自从编译过一次gentoo，我就不想搞了，虽然过程中可以学很多东西
<mao> maplebeats: 或者直接搞个fedora的内核用，不知行不行
<_____aaaa> mao: 直接copy现用的config文件,就不用配置了
<mao> _____aaaa: 2.x-->3.x的配置可以用？
<_____aaaa> mao: 我前两天才试过,我也是centos
<_____aaaa> mao: 没有任何问题,只不过问题没解决,我继续用原有内核
<_____aaaa> mao: 我是想找个无线网卡的驱动,没找到,
<_____aaaa> mao: 喂,我可以copy给你一份?
<tommy_temp> WIN7下哪个IRC聊天软件好用？
<mao> _____aaaa: 你是什么机器
<maplebeats> tommy_temp: pidgin...
<tommy_temp> ？？？
<_____aaaa> mao: x86_64
<tommy_temp> 就没有单纯的IRC聊天软件么for win7
<mao> _____aaaa: 其他配置呢，网卡，显卡
<tommy_temp> 怎么这么乱？？？
<_____aaaa> tommy_temp: 你用firefox的插件啊,那个chatzilla
<_____aaaa> mao: 你还是自已编译吧
<tommy_temp>  _____aaaa:这个好用不
<Tommy-Temp> 我又回来了。
<Tommy-Temp> 哈哈。。ChatZilla 挺好用的。。。
<Tommy-Temp> _____aaaa:你是机器？？？
<Tommy-Temp>  _____aaaa 你是机器？
<Tommy-Temp> difan: 你好啊。
<_____aaaa> Tommy-Temp: 什么机器?操,你是说你怀疑我是机器人聊天程序?
<_____aaaa> 你妈,要不要这么强大啊,emacs连PDF文都能打看看的,放大缩小一样不少
<imadper> 板载声卡的3.5毫米模拟信号的输出功率大概是多少呀?
<imadper> 能有10mW*2嘛?
<jusss> ofan: *((char*)0xFF)=72;竟然没报错，哇咔咔
<houge> 请问，如何将C和C++的编译器指定为clang？
<imadper> houge: 你用什么软件写的程序?
<imadper> houge: 命令的话, 不是直接就指定了嘛?
<houge> imadper: 这个无所谓，我只是忘了以前在终端下输入一个什么export c=clang什么的就能在目前的shell下用clang编译
<houge> imadper: 默认的编译器是gcc
<imadper> houge: 什么都不用指定就可以用clang编译呀....
<imadper> houge: 谁的默认编译器是gcc?>???
<houge> imadper: 我的
<jusss> clang是啥？
<imadper> houge: 你的哪个软件的默认编译器是gcc?
<houge> imadper: 都是
<imadper> houge: 比如, 你make的时候, 用的是gcc ,因为你的makefile里面cc=gcc了
<imadper> houge: emacs用gcc, 是因为你调用的命令里面写的是gcc
<houge> imadper: 我没有用emacs :)
<houge> 我用的就是终端
<imadper> houge: 我是举例子
<imadper> ...
<imadper> houge: 你在终端里怎么编译
<jusss> houge: 你直接用clang编译不就行了
<imadper> houge: 你在终端里是如何编译的, 说来听听
 * imadper  理解能力...
<jusss> houge: 或许也可以试试cc
<houge> 我还是去找老K吧，上次是他教我的
<skraito> hi nimen hauw
<imadper> houge: 你就说你在终端里是怎么编译的, 说一下呀
<houge> 找到了
<imadper> houge: 你说一下你是怎么编译的呀
<skraito> ciaw wo ma cong tong ?
<jusss> 同问
<imadper> houge: 说一下呀....
<imadper> houge: 找到了你也说一下解决方法呀..
<houge> imadper: 比方说我编译一个软件，终端下先export c=clang; export cpp=clang++，然后编译的c和c++就不是gcc了，而是clang
 * jusss 晚上，终于热闹起来了
<imadper> houge: 然后你怎么编译?
<skraito> there cong tong ni kan ma
<houge> ./configure make make install
<imadper> houge: 哦, 你是编译别人的程序?
<jusss> ...
<houge> imadper: 嗯，那是必须的，我不会写代码
<imadper> 只有make那步才是编译....  houge
<\rs> houge: ./configure CC=clang CXX=clang++
<imadper> houge: 我终于明白了...
<\rs> houge: ./configure; export CC=clang; export CXX=clang++
<jusss_newbie> \rs: *((char*)0x1)=72;竟然没报错
<houge> \rs: 谢谢
<skraito> ni khan ma
<skraito> do you see
<jusss_newbie> \rs: (char*)是啥意思
<imadper> \rs: 有苹果设备嘛?
<\rs> jusss_newbie: 找本書看吧
<\rs> imadper: 沒有
<imadper> \rs: 恩. 看来得找 cfy问了.
<hello> 现场直播
<hello> ...
<hello> A
<hello> :-D
<hello> 妈的，两个家伙在我对面窗口干起来了
<hello> :-D
<hello> irc跟大家分享...
<hello> ...每人感兴趣
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<skraito> hi Nwmonster
<skraito> please say hi to daito
<hello> 我发的被和谐了？没人跟进？
<skraito> said to her please bore me a son
<skraito> hihihi
<hello> 真的
<skraito> huawei offer me anything cong tong ?
<skraito> see ya
<skraito> i no longer use irc
<skraito> all my research is classify
<skraito> cong tong just send me through my email
<skraito> immanuelyp@gmail.com
<skraito> your offer about that load balancer for huawei
<skraito> i dont even use computer anymore
<skraito> bye
<skraito> lets see if i can sue them for this
<skraito> a
<microcai>  tony stark 和 Jarvis 之间的爱情故事为毛就没拍成电影啊！！！！
<hello> skraito: who ware you talking to?
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • abaqus 611启动错误，请问如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389022 在命令中启动gui出现下列错误 /opt/Commands$ sudo ./abaqus cae /opt/6.11-1/exec/ABQcaeK.exe: error while loading shared libraries: libjpeg.so.62: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory Abaqus Error: Abaqus …
<hello> 把你的显卡硬件加速关上应该就能解决了
<hello> 右键——以管理员身份运行
<jusss> 由编译器替换的地址和自己指定的地址有啥不同？
<microcai> jusss: ？
<jusss> microcai: b=10; *(&b)=10;
<jianghu> hi
<kk> jianghu, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<microcai> jusss:  如果意思是一样的那就是一样的
<microcai> jusss: 没区别
<jusss> microcai: b应该会被编译器替换成地址，但&b就已经是地址了，为啥又加*
<microcai> jusss: 写代码不要去思考这种东西。
<jusss> microcai: *((char*)p)里面的p会被替换成p的值，而*((char*)0xf)却不会把0xf替换成0xf里的值
<microcai> jusss: 写代码不要去思考这种无意义的事情
<jusss> microcai: 如果要写编译器的话总得知道点吧
<microcai> jusss:  你？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 危险脚本，随意运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389024 Code: #!/bin/bash # 1.ftp echo "ftp" ftp=`netstat -an|grep LIST|grep :21` if [ "$ftp" != "" ]; then    echo "ftp is run44.." else    echo "ftp down." fi # 2.www echo www www=`netstat -an|grep LIST|grep :80` if [ "$www" != "" ]; then    echo "www is openning.." else  …
<jusss> microcai: 还有就是为啥*(&b)这里不用强制转化类型，而手动指定的地址却需要
<microcai> jusss: 写代码不要去思考这种无意义的事情
<microcai> jusss:  指针不是地址
<microcai> jusss: 别被误导
<jusss> microcai: 指针的值是地址呀
<microcai> jusss:  没这种说法。
<jusss> microcai: 那你的意思大多数的教材都写错了？
<microcai> jusss:  啥叫大多数教材
<microcai> jusss: 只有一个教材好吧
<microcai> jusss:   thq 写的
<jusss> microcai: 国内中文教材
<microcai> jusss: 去看 K&R , 他可没说指针是地址，
<jusss> microcai: 那K&R上认为应该怎么理解指针
<microcai> jusss: 自己看
<cherrot> microcai, 微菜来了呀 景仰一下～
<microcai> cherrot:  来围观我吧
<cherrot> microcai, 你有啥好看的～ 要三围没三围，要尺度没尺度的
<imadper> cherrot: 没尺度才有的看...
<microcai> cherrot: 那你喜欢啥？ 萝莉？
<cherrot> imadper, 没尺度的有啥看头？
<microcai> cherrot:   女王？ 傲娇？
<cherrot> microcai, 一切妹纸～
<imadper> cherrot: 色貘. 没尺度, 就没下线...
<microcai> cherrot:  。。。 。。。
<cherrot> imadper, ....
<microcai> cherrot:  去年第一名妹子
<imadper> cherrot: 你喜欢长着唏嘘的胡渣的妹子~
<cherrot> imadper, 擦……你妹子不会长这样吧……
<jusss> microcai: 手头没有K&R,但Pointers on c里说用变量的地址予以指针变量
<microcai> jusss:  指针不是地址。
<microcai> jusss:  那个是翻译问题。
<microcai> jusss:  准确的原文是 assign the pointer with reference of variable b
<microcai> jusss:  指针只是变量的一个引用。在多数平台下，多少指针是地址，但是标准定义并没有说指针是地址。
<jusss> microcai: 嗯，
<jusss> microcai: 那还是不明白*(&b)为啥不需要转化，而*(char*)0xff需要转化
<microcai> jusss: 按照地址理解就为有这个问题
<microcai> jusss: 如果不是地址就不会问这个愚蠢的问题
<microcai> jusss: 0xff 并不是 char *
<microcai> jusss: 一个是 int ， 一个是 char *
<microcai> jusss: 能划等号么？
<jusss> microcai: 哪个是int?
<jusss> 这个问题就跟为啥a[12]中的a为啥不能当左值似的
<youyouff> IRC能搞语音吗?
<jusss> *a能当左值，a不能，不懂
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 求推荐家庭媒体中心网络文件共享方案 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389026 需求：方便、便捷的文件共享，可以方便地将文件储存到主服务器上，也可以快速读取，最好能直接使用，无需下载。主服务器是windows的，不要问我为什么。客户端有windows, linux, 最好能方便地 …
 * microcai SHA-3 出来咯
<cherrot_> filezilla 的sftp为什么不能连接openshift呢？ 有人遇到过么。。 连接其他基于密钥认证的sftp没问题
<jusss> 数组与自动变量有什么区别？
<jusss> 在符号表中
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 不是一个类型的东西吧？
<microcosm> UBUNTU的主题可不可以下载？
<jusss> 不懂呀。。。
<jusss> 啥上面会讲这些东西？编译原理？龙书？
<jusss> 还是睡觉去吧，
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu12.04.1 64位安装了lo-menubar依然无法实现libreoffice的全局菜单 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389035 如题！ 全局菜单扩展是通过 sudo apt-get install lo-menubar完成的 但不知道为什么失效！求解！ 另外，安装的新立得也是没有全局菜单。 纠结！ 统计信 …
<cherrot> 求教git是怎么做到分离源码和仓库文件的？
<cherrot> 哦 貌似找到了
<binker> 怎么都静默默了呢
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<binker> 啊呜虫
<binker> 在干嘛呢?
<mntcdrommnt> gtalkȺÁÄ
<mntcdrommnt> gtalkȺÁÄ
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan 光管 饭馆
<luffy> :p
<luffy> hello
<luffy> ÄãÃǺÃ
<kk> luffy say: 你们好 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<kk> luffy, 好.. .  ㍚ 
<luffy> ...
<luffy> ¡£¡£¡£Ôõô¸Ä±älocale | utf-8
<kk> luffy say: 。。。怎么改变locale | utf-8 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<luffy> ²»Ðеģ¿
<kk> luffy say: 不行的？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<xinchi> IRC中文频道这里是人最多的了吧？
<luffy> .....
<cleamoon> 知道电池容量和cpu显卡的速度能算出大概的续航时间吗？
<alvin_rxg> 不能。
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 速度 != 功耗
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 你可以算大概的， cpu 功耗， 显卡功耗等
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那要是知道cpu的功耗和显卡的功耗呢？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 只能算个大概。
<alvin_rxg> 毕竟还有显示屏之类的耗电大户。。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, cpu的功耗不可能一直达到满功率吧？否则我现在的电脑应该15分钟就完了...
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 屏幕功耗呢？
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 没算呢
<alvin_rxg> 硬盘？无线？blabla 的一堆了。这你又算不清楚的。不如像 gebjgd 那样买个测电的工具插在电脑上
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...他买那种玩意了？
<alvin_rxg> cleamoon: 有啊。
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 关键是我还没买，我想知道续航时间...
<alvin_rxg> 不过是几个月前的
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, 那基本没什么用吧...
<alvin_rxg> :)  没用
<cleamoon> alvin_rxg, ...那买它干什么...前几天还说省钱呢...
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<gebjgd> cleamoon_: 为了知道什么机器省电
<cleamoon_> gebjgd, 知道又能如何呢？反正已经买了...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 如果我要下载迅雷的话 我会拿个win7的上网本来下载 而不是台式机
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 所以我的台式机只有打游戏的时候开
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 基本上都关着
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 电费有差那么多吗...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 台式机 95w
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 上网吧 15w不到
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 上网本 15w不到
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 你说呢
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, ...12小时差一度电才...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 你应该这么算 我开一小时台式机的够我开6小时的上网本
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 明白？
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, ...你那个电量计算器够买多少度电的？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 那个才10欧
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_1225B   这个本平常办公看电影玩简单游戏够用了吧？
<kk> cleamoon_,啥网址y ASUS - Eee- ASUS Eee PC 1225B
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 10欧一点都不便宜好不好....
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 我觉得很便宜
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 2顿中午饭的价格
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 自己买点单片攒一个不就好了...单买又不能做其他的用
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 饭馆还是食堂？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 食堂
<mugebjgd> 单片？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 你现实点行么？
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 单片机
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 没什么不现实的呀
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 你攒个给我看看
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 我是学计算机的 不是电工
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 单片也是20欧左右，但是可以做别的事
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 那你买吧
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 计算机没有单片课吗？
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 我很明显有...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 不学
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, ...为什么？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 单片机 没前途
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 不爱
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 不沾硬件
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 没钱途，但有倒哧的前途。可以大量浪费时间
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 我没时间
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 我有时间都开车旅游了
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 我才不在家里待着
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, ...你有钱
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 你在这边工作了 你有车了 你也可以
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 首先，我晕车
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 比天天在家撸管强多了
<piggybox> 哈哈
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 再有，汽油不很贵吗？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 普通汽车也晕？
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 接近汽车就晕...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 比坐公交车便宜
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 那你完了 在欧洲没法混
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 我们这里暂时还不那么便宜
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 我可以做地铁...
<mugebjgd>  cleamoon_ 去非洲便宜
<piggybox> 我坐车也会晕，但开车的时候不会，注意力不同
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 不是所有城市都有地铁
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 我这里至少有
<piggybox> 听说欧洲买自行车（包括电动）的人比买车的多？
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_  你未必能在你在的城市找到工作
<mugebjgd> piggybox 保加利亚 罗马尼亚估计是
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 那我也太2了...
<mugebjgd> piggybox 自行车是健身工具 交通工具就未必了
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, 反正只要空气流通好，我还是可以忍的
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 不是你2不2的问题
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 是运气问题
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, ...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 你开不车的话 真的没法在欧洲混
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 会被当成残废
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 开车 在欧美发达国家被当成基本技能
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, ...我知道，我同学里都有4-5个人拿驾照了...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 说白了就是像吃饭一样的
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 硬着头皮也要学会
<cleamoon_> mugebjgd, ...学会开车应该没问题，可是我坐车时间长了会晕...
<mugebjgd> cleamoon_ 自己开车是另外一回事
 * mugebjgd 睡觉
<linsux> 我开车像做爱一样，天生的好手
<luffy> hello
<luffy> ºÏÀíÁú
<kk> luffy say: 合理龙 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<kk> luffy, 好.. .  ㍝ 
<luffy> ºÃÁËÂð
<kk> luffy say: 好了吗 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ace> hello
<ace> ÎÒÀ´ÁË
<kk> ace, 好.. .  ㍝ 
<ace> k
<ace> kk
<ace> kkk
<foxswat> hello
<kk> foxswat, 好.. .  ㍝ 
<_____aaaa> 我终于明白为什么没人翻译The Little Schemer了,因为它有版权限制
<kk>  06:23
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-05
<mao> 大家早阿
<_____aaaa> mao: 折腾完了吗
<mao> _____aaaa: 我压根没折腾，懒了
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问题两个：1、google搜索变成下载search文件2、关于修改grub.cfg http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389051 问题两个：1、google搜索变成下载search文件 不知道为什么在chrome和ff下都出现这个问题，一google就变成下载一个search文件了 2、关于修改grub.cfg 要修改启动信息，发觉用 …
<stock-cn> void1: 这几天还在完善吗
<void1> stock-cn: 功能上没有更新，就整理一下
<stock-cn> void1: 很不错阿，有前途
<void1> stock-cn: 有空就会慢慢更新的
<void1> stock-cn: 在考虑5日均线的实现方法呢
<stock-cn> void1: 五日均线就把前4日的收盘价加上今天最新价，除以5就是了
<stock-cn> void1: 估计你做好五日均线后，其他参数指标就都能做了
<void1> stock-cn: 不是计算方法，而是如何取得，保存，检索数据等等事情呢
<stock-cn> void1: 哦，前几天的收盘价能获取到吗？
<void1> stock-cn: 网上有api的
<stock-cn> void1: 那你看看怎么做哦
<void1> stock-cn: 恩，是的。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • wine thunder 打开BT种子，却不能下载。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389054 我的是10.10 安装了deepin wine thunder0.6的包，用链接地址可以下载，但是用迅雷打开BT种子，最后的确定下载却怎么也点不了，无法开始下载。我记得以前是可以下载的。哪位高人知道是怎么回 …
<cifer_> 能不能查询freenode上所有的频道？
<jusss> cifer_: 能
<CyrusYzGTt> 卡死你
<cifer_> 请教下该怎么查呢？
<cifer_> 我刚才在我的andoird上下了个andirc， 选择freenode服务器，然后 /join ubuntu-cn ,可是告诉我没有这个频道
<cifer_> aha，是我刚才输错了，这下进来了
<cifer_> 不过，能否告诉我怎么查看这个服务器的所有频道？
<mao> 应该是/join #ubuntu-cn
<mao> cifer_: /list
<cifer_> 要先退出这个频道？
<cifer> 溢出了…
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • thunderbird备份、迁移问题。急！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389056 我刚升级12.04.1，全新安装。郁闷的是thunderbird邮件忘了备份。重建的profile只能下载了及其少的邮件就说没有新邮件了，而我的邮件都在邮箱里没有删的。比如我的gmail邮箱有几千封邮件， …
<jusss> 数组名是不是符号常量呀？
<jusss> 不搞了，恶心死了，还是买本书再说吧，看小说去
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 问一下关于移动系统的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389060 我有个笔记本.一个硬盘四个分区,第一个分区装有windows,第四分区装有kubuntu(没swap分区) 现在我想把它原样转到台式机上..(不想再配置一遍了..)台式机有两个硬盘.... 怎么办? 统计信息: 发表于 由 eastpiger  …
<houge> 请问各位，你们再用wps for linux的时候会不会出现，下面这种情况：第一次启动，关闭，再启动后窗口位于左上角，而且窗口大小是固定的，即使最大化后，关闭，再启动还是这样。
<houge> 如果只有我有这个问题，我就不去报bug了。
 * Felixonmars 哈回哈哈
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ ..表示下載不到最新版，所以就木有安裝
<houge> CyrusYzGTt: 我记得朋友不是收到wps的邀请了么？
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 木有收到
<houge> 哦，那就木有办法了。>_<
<CyrusYzGTt> houge§ 而且貌似要註冊，
<houge> 嗯，要收到邀请的才能注册，好像。
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<mao> hi
<mao> 那个编辑器支持ssh
<mao> 哪个
<kk> mao, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<houge> mao: ssh链接远程主机？我用的是nano
<mao> houge: nano有点简陋了
<houge> mao: 够用就行呗，不过如果你喜欢的话，vi应该更牛X
<mao> houge: 那倒是，不过我想找找如何用vim编辑sftp的文件
<frandom> let me have a try~
<houge> mao: 太高深的我就不懂了，之前只用过一段时间的amazon ec2，当时为了搭建Tor的obfs桥，倒是用nano足够了，也就是为了写几个配置文件。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助！更改系统视频，音乐，文档等的默认路径~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389064 今天上午一直在坛子里外搜索更改这些位置默认路径的方法，但是找到只有11年的1个老帖而且帖子最后那个提问的楼主似乎也没有解决。 记得windows下这些快捷文件夹是可以直接 …
<mao> zsh的补全功能真NB
<ofan> mao: 一般牛逼
<ofan> mao: 有时候会卡死
<_____aaaa> ofan: 很想出国，不想呼吸这污然了的空气
<_____aaaa> 污染
<mao> ofan: 刚开始见识zsh是用arch live时，感觉很NB，听你这么一说，的确会有卡的问题
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 关于C语言字符数组的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389066 #include <stdio.h> int main () { char str[]=""; printf ("please input : "); scanf ("%s",str); printf ("%s\n",str); return 0; } 用上面这样的写法，最多只能从键盘读取4个字符，如果输入5个，还能正常输出，但 …
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • find 以结尾的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389070 find /home/tiger -regex '.+save$' 可以找出/home/tiger下面以save结尾的文件，有两个问题 1.将.home/tiger的子目录中的，满足要求的文件名也找出来了，我只要/home/tiger目录下面，不要子目录中的，如何做？ 2.为何find /home/tiger -re …
<_____aaaa> ansik: 我决定放弃翻译了，因为那书有版权，而且除了刚开始时有些英文，正文部分英文是如引之少，以至于根本不用翻译，里面的内容也是如此的简单，我们只需要专注于问题即可
<ansik> _____aaaa: 好好学，将来自己写一本．
<M3aCu1pa> 写书不需要学透
<maplebeats> 就是就是。。。你看国内好多C语言程序设计
<_____aaaa> ansik: 序言上讲那书不许转载出版的，郁闷
<M3aCu1pa> 尤其Linux书，我在书店看到不少书，作者我觉得平时都不怎么用
<_____aaaa> maplebeats: M3aCu1pa 国内的书都是骗人的
<maplebeats> 那些开源的书到还行
<_____aaaa> maplebeats: 是么？我只看到过一堆堆垃圾！
<mao> pcie device不支持S.M.A.R.T是吧？
<_____aaaa> maplebeats: 书还行，只是书店里都没有书，只有垃圾
<mao> 我大学老师第一节课就吐槽谭浩强的书
<M3aCu1pa> 要看什么书店，有的书店完全就是靠教辅了
<maplebeats> mao: 我们大学老师也吐过
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] ~~没人么
<_____aaaa> maplebeats: 南京市里好多地方书都论斤卖的
<maplebeats> _____aaaa: 哪个地方不是这样子的。。。
<_____aaaa> maplebeats: 十块钱一斤
<M3aCu1pa> 我上大学的时候没人吐谭
 * maplebeats 我没看过那本书
<NWMonster> 看谭书的时候还在上高中，没人吐
<_____aaaa> maplebeats: 哪本书
<maplebeats> _____aaaa: 老谭的那本
<mao> 谭浩强那本C语言书
<mao> 老谭头
<_____aaaa> maplebeats: 什么名字
<NWMonster> 绿皮的那本
<maplebeats> 就是那本考试神器。。。
<NWMonster> 绿的很猛，所以印象比较深
 * maplebeats 都是一群可怜的娃，为了考个二级
<_____aaaa> 那是，大开绿灯
<mao> 好像叫C程序设计
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 我们有同学直接去考四级了
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 我删了 /etc/fonts/conf.d/49-sansserif.conf 之后，flash 还是乱码，我该怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389071 我删了 /etc/fonts/conf.d/49-sansserif.conf 之后，flash 还是乱码，我该怎么办？ 至少要让我在10月新番之时，能看上豆泡的弹幕。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Hello World! — 2012 …
<maplebeats> 计算机等级考试就是一2B考试
<mao> 快快，问个技术问题，PCIe设备不支持S.M.A.R.T指令，是吧？
<maplebeats> mao: 不懂！
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 屎一样的考试
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 也不知道是为了测试什么
<mao> maplebeats: 大学毕业了，我他妈计算机2级都没过
<M3aCu1pa> 我们那时候很奇怪，老师都是学UNIX出身，但那时候Windows是新鲜事物，老师追求潮流，于是我们很有价值的Minix课轻描淡写，上课都是windows 95 Turbo C
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 。。。
<maplebeats> mao: 我在大一的时候不小裸考过了。。。
<M3aCu1pa> 可悲的商业社会，害得我们吃Shit
<Danielfeng> :)
<_____aaaa> 有没有比较专业的声音分析软件
<_____aaaa> ofan: 你晓得么
<mao> M3aCu1pa: 要是你们老师用gcc教c, 用minix做实例，那就牛B暴了
<M3aCu1pa> 我们那时候人手一本minix源代码，都没人看。。。却要学很多不知所云的基础课
<ofan> _____aaaa: 分析什么？
<mao> 我觉得基础课还是蛮重要的，可能是我们的教学有点那个吧
<maplebeats> 基础课很重要。。。
<maplebeats> 除了听不懂以外都不错
<_____aaaa> ofan: 看过电影《听风者没》，那电影启发我从声音里获取信息，不同的频率，我想电脑应该比人耳朵听的宽广
<M3aCu1pa> Gcc没必要，随便找个cc即可，但那时候用Turbo C这样的IDE 很多基础都学不到
<_____aaaa> ofan: 将开发开个声控密码
<mao> 对阿，开始我都不知道编译器是干嘛的，源程序只是一个文本文件而已，用IDE确实有弊端
<maplebeats> 用IDE很多东西都不知道。。。
<maplebeats> 就像用windows，很多东西也不知道一样。。。
<mao> maplebeats: 深有感触
<ofan> _____aaaa: 会信号处理么
<maplebeats> ofan: 我会，我会。。。:(
<_____aaaa> ofan: 正考虑它是怎么回事呢，原来还有专业？
<M3aCu1pa> Windows 是高手用的，门槛高
<mao> _____aaaa: 对，先把信号处理搞定，然后用matlab做个仿真实验
<mao> maplebeats: 你是学什么专业的
<mao> maplebeats: 我估计我们俩专业差不多
<maplebeats> 我们《数字信号处理》后面的实验都是用C写的。。。
<maplebeats> mao: 电子信息工程。。。
<_____aaaa> mao: 如果不止是密码，想获取声音里所有的信息呢？
<mao> maplebeats: 我通信工程，我说差不多吧
<maplebeats> mao: 握手。。。
<ofan> _____aaaa: 信号处理必学
<_____aaaa> mao: 如果能实现，像《听风者》里那样，这世界将没有秘密
<ofan> _____aaaa: 哪样？
<maplebeats> 把声音的频谱拿来分析。。。
<_____aaaa> ofan: 哦，从哪开始呢
<mao> _____aaaa: 没看过电影，不知道怎么回事
<_____aaaa> maplebeats: 那有现成的软件么？
<ofan> 开始毛啊，不知道你说的哪样
<maplebeats> _____aaaa: 那些音频软件不是很多么
<mao> maplebeats: 一说频谱，我又想到蛋疼的信号与系统了，傅立叶，拉普拉斯,balabala....
<ofan> _____aaaa: 你得用一个示波器，一个实验箱
<maplebeats> mao: 别说了。。。我要吐血了
<ofan> mao: 其实这些课很有用
<_____aaaa> maplebeats: 那如果我想从一个录音里获取所有的信息，比如分析出某人与某人之间的血缘关系，这是音频软件能做到的么？它们只能录和放
<maplebeats> 抓狂到是挺有用的
<mao> ofan: 嗯，确实是，我感觉这些课自己学肯定学不懂
<maplebeats> _____aaaa: 。。。血缘关系。。。你这个。。。
<ofan> mao: 我还准备重新学下信号处理
<maplebeats> ofan: 你要处理模拟呢，还是数字呢。。。
<_____aaaa> maplebeats: 我相信，声音可以像DNA那样精确，只是上帝没给人一副好耳朵罢了
<ofan> maplebeats: 现在还有模拟的？
<maplebeats> _____aaaa: 我看好你哦。。。自己去找人实验，收集数据拿来分析吧。。。
<_____aaaa> ofan: 你也要学信号
<maplebeats> ofan: 音频不是模拟信号么。。。
<mao> ofan: 可惜上学没好好学，能学好这些课真的太NB了
<ofan> maplebeats: 处理都是数字
<ofan> _____aaaa: 我以前专业是通讯
<mao> 采样-量化-编码
<ofan> 不过当时没啥兴趣
<maplebeats> 有兴趣才奇怪了
<mao> ofan: maplebeats 那咱们算是同一专业了
<_____aaaa> ofan: 那电影里，讲的是史材，是特种作战，一个人靠一副好耳朵分辨出无线电里敌台的音质以及发报员
<maplebeats> 我就知道这专业是烂大街的
<maplebeats> 所以我们找不到工作
<mao> maplebeats: 估计是因为本科学的都很浅，纯理论，硬件不如电子的，软件不如计算机的，有点尴尬
<_____aaaa> ofan: 还听出了自已的老婆生的孩子不是自已的，而落得个悲剧
<mao> 要是学的深了就很NB了
<UbuntuTalk> [dispensable] 喜当爹的故事？
<Shoowen> 这么多电子、通信的。。。。。
<_____aaaa> ofan: 我是这样想，录下的声音本本来有很多不同，只是人耳朵分辨不出罢了，这个可以用软件完成啊，跟信号处理有什么关系
<ofan> _____aaaa: 关系大了
<mao> _____aaaa: 有关系的
<_____aaaa> ofan: 直接分析录下的文件
<ofan> _____aaaa: 软件处理信号也是用的信号处理那一套
<mao> _____aaaa: 分析什么文件
<_____aaaa> mao: 声音文件
<mao> 音频文件么
<ofan> _____aaaa: 声音采样是有范围的，不是所有频率的都采
<maplebeats> 所以直接处理模拟信号吧。。。
<maplebeats> 不要转成数字了。。。
<mao> 所有文件在计算机里都是二进制
<maplebeats> 谁要计算机呢，用示波器
<mao> 示波器...
<_____aaaa> mao: 二进制分析不出共同特征么
<maplebeats> 那样的话，采样频率尽可能高吧。。。
<ofan> _____aaaa: 标准音频是44.1Khz, 16bit
<maplebeats> 比如用那个采样定理。。。
<mao> 区别声音不同的两个最主要的特征音色和频率，都是和频谱有关的...
<maplebeats> 好脑残啊，不想回忆了
<Shoowen> maplebeats: 尼奎斯特采样定理。。。。
<maplebeats> 还有无码间串扰的条件。。。操
<Shoowen> maplebeats: w>2wn
<mao> 我操，今天是信号系统的复习课么
<ofan> Shoowen: 喔槽 学霸啊
<maplebeats> 公式全忘完了。。。其实压根没记住过。。
<_____aaaa> ofan: 你复习它做什么信号处理做什么？
<Shoowen> ofan：额，只是被灌输了好几年，不想记住也得记住。。。。
<ofan> _____aaaa: 做信号处理。。。
<mao> 当时闭卷考试，这些公式还好，最麻烦的是那些傅立叶变换、拉普拉斯的公式，简直要疯掉了
<_____aaaa> ofan: 难道被我的创意启发？
<ofan> _____aaaa: 听孩子是谁的？
<_____aaaa> ofan: 如果我做不成，我希望有人能做成呢
<ofan> _____aaaa: 还是你要当爹了
<ofan> 这事还是直接问他妈比较好
<_____aaaa> ofan: 这事的话，目前DNA最可靠
<ofan> minix kernel代码不多啊
<_____aaaa> ofan: 你瞧，其实这是目前科学界的短板，唯独没有做声音鉴定的，恰恰声音是最普遍的
<ofan> _____aaaa: 孩子叫一声就直到是谁的？
<_____aaaa> ofan: 你看看那电影知道声音的神奇了
<_____aaaa> ofan: 恩
<Shoowen> _____aaaa:什么电影哦？？
<mao> ofan: 我们老师说，当时那个教授为了给学生讲操作系统,学生挑衅：你写一个阿...于是他就写了minix...
<_____aaaa> 听风者
<_____aaaa> 也叫《暗算》几年前的老电视剧了
<_____aaaa> 暗算的第一部分
<mao> 他为了教学方便，拒绝在minix中添加代码，所以minix代码增加的不多
<Shoowen> _____aaaa: 国产的科幻？？
<mao> minix官网改版了，变好看了
<Shoowen> _____aaaa: 难怪感觉怪怪的：听声音可以知道是不是亲儿子。。。
<_____aaaa> Shoowen: 电视剧，谍战片
<_____aaaa> Shoowen: 看那个电视剧我明白了两点，数学很重要很重要
<ofan> mao: 好扯淡
<mao> ofan: en? 那个minix的故事么？
<mao> 哈哈，当IT八卦听啦
<mao> ofan: 不过它拒绝在minix中添加代码是真的,所以才有了linux
<Shoowen> _____aaaa: 对国产电影有点失望哦，这部怎么样？？
<ofan> 又通宵了槽
<nicol> qingwen
<nicol> zenme gei neihe da buding a
<_____aaaa> ofan: 哦对，现在米国是凌晨啊
<dwjie> hi
<kk> dwjie, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<dwjie> I'm coming back.
<dwjie> 哈
<dwjie> kk: .........
<dwjie> kk: bot ?
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 火狐不能上ipv6的网站，可是chromium可以 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389074 我就是想问问哪里的原因 统计信息: 发表于 由 谁又谁 — 2012-10-05 16:45
<dwjie> 可以么 ？
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 完美解决docky添加图标问题!!!!!高手勿喷! http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389075 [size=200] [/size]下载了漂亮的docky,用着很爽,但是发现没办法添加图标,试过各种办法,到最后是各种蛋疼,直到昨天我无意见发现了这个秘密,其实我们只需要打开我们想要添加图标的应用程序,然 …
<_____aaaa> 都潜水了
<dwjie> ...
<dwjie> exit
<dwj> hi
<dwj> 我又来了。 。
<kk> dwj, 好.. .  ㍩ 
<langhun> 好 我新来的
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • xubuntu图片列表不自动切换壁纸 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389078 xubuntu 12.04,设置了图片列表，及1分钟切换壁纸，但是却没有工作，如图所示，是否还要设置替他选项呢？谢谢 选区_001.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 jerry79 — 2012-10-05 18:05
<abine> adaam: 你是和adam8175同一个人？？？
<abine> 因为你们的名字看起来差不多
<ltadee> 这册昵称的命令怎么打来着？
<ltadee> 注册
<hoxily> ltadee: /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<hoxily> ltadee: Syntax: REGISTER <password> <email-address>
<aly> hellp
<aly> hello
<kk> aly, 好.. .  ㍪ 
<ltadee> hoxily：第一个发送注册信息到邮箱？
<hoxily> ltadee: 你试下
<hoxily> nickserv会发送验证码到你给定的邮箱
<hoxily> nickserv会继续要求你输入刚刚发送到邮箱的验证码来完成注册
<hoxily> 应该是这样子
<ltadee> You cannot use your nickname as a password.
<hoxily> ltadee: 他这是叫你不要用用户名来做密码
<hoxily> ltadee: 注册成功了吗？
<ltadee> OK了。。已经通过了
<ltadee> 谢了！
<_____aaaa> 矮油我的妈呀，删错了
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • thunderbird和邮件服务器的时间是怎么对比的？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389085 这里人多，就在这里发一下了。 请移步[url viewtopic.php?f=73&t=389056 ]这里另外一个版本的帖子[/url]。谢谢！ viewtopic.php?f=73&t=389056 统计信息: 发表于 由 sanz — 2012-10-05 19:29
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Asymptote有没有类似man的命令 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389087 Asymptote有没有类似man的命令,可以查看函数什么的说明,至少能显示个原型吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 reallynotme — 2012-10-05 19:47
<langhun> 钓鱼岛是中国的!
<langhun> 没人说话 我过来在这儿强调强调
<maplebeats> 关我P事
<langhun> 你屁事不管
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我才不管钓鱼岛是哪国的
<langhun> 哈
<maplebeats> 就算它丫的是中国的怎么了，也解决不了我待业在家的事实
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 就算钓鱼岛是中国的，也改变不了我10年内买不起房的事实
<langhun> 你在家 那是你自己的事
<maplebeats> 所以钓鱼岛不我的事啊
<langhun> 买个地球呗
<langhun> 所以个蛋
<langhun> 做死
<binker>  买个地球的弱爆了
<binker> 买个宇宙
<binker> all inone
<binker> All in One
<binker> 偶宣布，整个宇宙都是喔家滴
<langhun> 想买房的 那叫做死 哈
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 10.04 server 版忘记用户密码 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389095 之前在VM上安装了一个Ubuntu的10.10 Server版，由于一直在用Centos，所以密码记不清了， 但最近想拿Ubuntu做实验的时候 发现密码忘记了，找过网上各种办法 无非是： 1.进入单用户 passwd 修改， 2. …
<langhun> 现实蛋怎么不说话了
<langhun> 关我屁事 说话比放屁容易
<binker> 你哈
<langhun> 国并不代表共产党
<langhun> 哈哈
<langhun> 就想骂这样的人
<binker> 表提挡果之事阿
<binker> 罪过罪过
<langhun> 没事
<binker> 你没事
<binker> 我们有事
<binker> 懂不
<langhun> 没坏到那程度
<binker> 这叫城门失火，殃及池鱼
<langhun> 哈
<binker> 人家发现有敏感词会自动将这个网站给Q了
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉。。看來某人要讓 irc也鏈接不上。。
<binker> 到时，大家连个吐槽灌水的地方都没有
<CyrusYzGTt> 要準備上irc要開番茄了
<binker> 那些大事嘛你们在外面吐槽就行了
<langhun> 你们就扬吧昂
<binker> 偶尔灌下水神马的
<CyrusYzGTt> 好困啊。。 去看小說去。 I going to watching smail talk
<binker> 木有问题
<langhun> 全禁了会有全开的时候
<langhun> 禁去吧
<langhun> God
<CyrusYzGTt> 上帝只是有很多個，有勾陳上帝 大羅天玉闕天皇上帝 ，，etc
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有西方的上帝 都是 一個級別的
<CyrusYzGTt> 都是 天道授權的CEO ，
<binker> 上帝阿
<binker> 有上帝，那有木有下帝阿？
<langhun> 哈 一个上帝
<langhun> 一个你 一个他
<langhun> 一个那谁
<binker> 有上就有下
<langhun> 哈
<binker> 哈
<langhun> 上下又是什么
<langhun> 哈
<CyrusYzGTt> 下帝 就是農民 下地幹活
<binker> 有上帝，那也应该有个下帝
<langhun> 有房 没房 又是什么
<binker> 呵呵
<binker> 有钱有房那是银行
<langhun> All in one
<langhun> 经典
<langhun> 哈
<langhun> 那是god
<binker> 重启一下系统
<binker> 等下回来继续
<binker> 千万别走开
<langhun> Ha
<binker> 广告过后，精彩继续
<CyrusYzGTt> binker§ ..你的AI不行啊， 說幾句低淺的話要重啓
<binker> CyrusYzGTt: 我更新系统了
<binker> 所以需要重启
<CyrusYzGTt> binker§ f18麼？？
<langhun> Hei
<langhun> 真有鬼吗
<binker> 有阿
<binker> 酒鬼
<binker> 内鬼
<binker> 小鬼
<langhun> 我不信
<binker> 黑鬼
<langhun> 有魔鬼 这我信
<langhun> 哈 鬼之王啊
<binker> langhun: 你敢到坟墓上去睡觉么
<binker> 你不信鬼的话？
<langhun> 不敢
<langhun> 自己没那么大的毅力
<binker> 就晚上到一个乱葬岗
<langhun> 死人不怕
<binker> 去过夜
<binker> 那山上到处都是坟墓
<langhun> 坟墓没事
<langhun> 经常见
<binker> 没神马猛兽
<binker> 最多就是野猪
<binker> 还有些山狗野猫之类的
<langhun> 魔鬼可怕啊
<langhun> 哈
<binker> 没豹子
<binker> 以前有华南虎
<binker> 现在没有了
<binker> 只有成群的野猪
<mntcdrommnt> slrn ²»ÄÜÕ³ÌùÎÄ×Ö
<kk> mntcdrommnt say: slrn 不能粘贴文字 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<binker> 或者兔子
<langhun> 看来什么都可以是魔鬼啊?
<binker> 想去野外生存几天阿
<binker> 过过瘾
<mntcdrommnt> slrn 不能粘贴文字
<CyrusYzGTt> 那些地方有病菌 還有病毒
<binker> 体验一些，孤岛荒林的生活
<mntcdrommnt> slrn 不能粘贴文字这是为何
<binker> 你用UTF-8的编码就可以了
<binker> mntcdrommnt: 你用UTF-8的编码就可以
<mntcdrommnt> slrn 不能粘贴文字这是为何我不知怎样设置
<binker> 乱葬岗确实有病菌和病毒的危险
<CyrusYzGTt> 天道無親，常與善人
<binker> 不过现在都火葬了
<binker> 还好一点了
<CyrusYzGTt> 推薦 垃圾回填區
<mntcdrommnt> binker: 我不明白
<lsj8924> 有人在吗
<kk> lsj8924, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<langhun> 都是鬼啊
<lsj8924> 我现在刚了解了一些IRC.但是想了解的多一点。都是英文的介绍啊。那里有中文的
<langhun> 不知道
<mntcdrommnt> 全都是
<lsj8924> 那你们都是看中文的吗
<lsj8924> 还是英文的
<langhun> 学着看吧我就这么做
<lsj8924> 哦
<lsj8924> 好吧
<lsj8924> 发现好多东西都是英文的
<langhun> 找到路了
<mntcdrommnt> 也有中yyy
<langhun> 就是不好走啊
<mntcdrommnt> 也有中文的
<binker> 慢慢走
<lsj8924> 哦，好吧
<binker> WIKI上就有中文的
<lsj8924> 我试着去看看英文的。
<binker> Ubuntu 中文WIKI页面有中文的介绍
<binker> 其实你要善于使用搜索引擎
<lsj8924> 好的
<lsj8924> 给我个连接吧。
<binker> 几乎可以找到你想要的大部分资料
<lsj8924> 我找到wiki是应为你的
<lsj8924> 我找到的wiki是英文版
<binker> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/
<kk> binker ⇪ ti: Ubuntu中文
<lsj8924> binker: 谢谢你了。
<binker> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC
<kk> binker ⇪ ti: IRC基本概念 - Ubuntu中文
<binker> 不用客气
<binker>      irssi CLI界面IRC工具
<binker>     http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/ erc 神的工具,神的erc
<kk> binker ⇪ t: GNU Emacs - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<binker> 找到一个神的工具
<CyrusYzGTt> xchat
<imadper> binker: erc貌似这里很多人用吧....
<binker> 那就不清楚了
<binker> 我没用过呢
<binker> 刚刚发现的
<langhun> 才80几个人
<binker> 是不是有点凹凸曼了
<imadper> binker: 挺好用的
<binker> 未找到 'erc' 命令，有16 个相似命令
<binker> erc：找不到命令
<mntcdrommnt> 我是用irssi
<binker> 系统没有默认安装
<lainme> binker: emacs
<imadper> binker: M-x erc
<mntcdrommnt> 有的系统有有的系统有
<binker>  嗯
<binker> 要安装的
<binker> sudo apt-get install erc
<mntcdrommnt> slackware有
<binker> 哦
<binker> 我用的Ubuntu
<mntcdrommnt> ubuntu我没用过我不知道
<binker> 对slackware的认识停留在BT3之类的
<imadper> 我的默认就有呀...
<lsj8924> Ubuntu自带的有IRC客户端。thunderbird
<mntcdrommnt> ubuntu
<mntcdrommnt> ubuntuÎÒºÜ×°µ«²ÈÏʶ
<CyrusYzGTt> .. thunderbird,, 不是 郵件客戶端麼。。
<binker>  thunderbird也有IRC聊天功能
<binker> 还蛮好用的
<mntcdrommnt> thunderbird是邮件
<binker> 我都快要忘了那个PINDIN
<binker> 了
<binker> 邮件客户端阿
<binker> 也可以聊天的
<mntcdrommnt> 我觉得irss
<mntcdrommnt> 我觉得irssi好用hcf
<mntcdrommnt> 方便n
<mntcdrommnt> thunderbird我试一下才行
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 雷鸟有点太庞大了
<binker> 用默认自带的客户端就行了
<maplebeats> 自带不就是雷鸟
<binker> 又不需要太多的功能
<binker> 自带的还另外有一个
 * kk 3.0.0-26-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 5 08:37:56 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<binker> Empathy
<maplebeats> kk?发病了？
<binker> 一个 GNOME 即时消息客户端
<maplebeats> empathy那垃圾
<binker> 能用就行了
<mntcdrommnt> kopete可以上QQ吗
<binker> 如果说垃圾的话，那Ubuntu为什么会把它集成进来呢
<maplebeats> ubuntu有病，ubuntu发病的地方又不只一两点
<binker> ，耳朵痛死了
<binker> 长了一个痘痘
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.5.5-1.fc17.x86_64 #1 SMP 
<MeaCulpa> ...
<mntcdrommnt> empathy是什么东西请教
<CyrusYzGTt> pidgin最好用，
 * maplebeats 3.5.5-1-ck
<binker> 在耳垂那里
<binker> Pidgin的图标难看
<binker> 一个字形容：丑
<mntcdrommnt> 是呀kopete好看点
<binker> 尼玛呀，还让不让人活了
<binker> 耳朵快要痛死里了
<binker> 长了一个超级蛋疼的痘痘在耳垂那里了
<binker> 又红又肿
<namoamitabuddha> 大家有没有播放声音的时候 pause 的时候延迟？
<namoamitabuddha> 我今天刚刚把 pulseaudio 卸载，然后发现这个现象了
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 在Xubuntu里玩Minecraft为什么不能按键盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389104 下面是我启动MC的代码： Code: java -jar MinecraftSP.jar 我猜是那个Sun拼音惹得祸 补充：玩前鼠标和键盘运作正常，玩的时候就不能用键盘了 统计信息: 发表于 由 52Dora-X — 2012-10-05 22:18
<Frank1> 请教Ubuntu打开网页默认的字体太模糊太虚怎么办？？
<binker> 装显卡驱动了没
<Frank1> 装了
<Frank1> 直接从附加驱动中激活的
<binker> 重启一下
<binker> 然后选择合适的字体
<Frank1> 系统已经装完一个多月了，重起过N次
<binker> 哦
<Frank1> 不知道选择什么字体一直用默认的
<CyrusYzGTt> 小青：“姐姐，凭什么你就可以和凡人恋爱我就不可以。”白素贞：“你的修行不够！！ ”小青：“修行不够又怎么样？” 白素贞：“会下蛋…” 小青：""……""[
<namoamitabuddha> Frank1: 检查下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=136000&sid=3cd25e96a6028c766866b9a148eb7fd8&mode=view/Screenshot-%E5%AD%97%E4%BD%93%E6%B8%B2%E6%9F%93%E7%BB%86%E8%8A%82.png
<kevinyings> CyrusYzGTt, hahahahaha
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<langhun> Ha
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛，我一个项目算出4k 人/时
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 Mplayer2
<CyrusYzGTt> langhun§ 看到你在 #fedora 曬鳥語
<binker> 我用Mplayer2
<maplebeats> mplayer-vaapi路过。。。
<Felixonmars1> mplayer2 +1
<namoamitabuddha> 你么空格暂停后都是立即暂停的么？
<namoamitabuddha> 还是延迟 0.5s 左右？
<Felixonmars1> 立刻
<namoamitabuddha> 是用 pa 还是 amixer
<Felixonmars1> pa
<namoamitabuddha> 哦
<namoamitabuddha> 谁用 amixer 的
<langhun> Ha
<namoamitabuddha> 我以前用 pa 没问题
<namoamitabuddha> 今天我 purge 掉了
<langhun> 见笑 不过使劲笑 没事
<CyrusYzGTt> mplayer 路過， 使用 -lavdopts threads=8 就已經很好的。。
<namoamitabuddha> 我觉得可能是 amixer 的问题
<CyrusYzGTt> langhun§ 你遇到的問題貌似我遇到，不過不太懂英文，看不臺明白
<namoamitabuddha> pulseaudio 有一些问题
<Felixonmars1> 神马问题
<dwj> ls
<langhun> 哈 好好学习昂 哈
<namoamitabuddha> 例如，我播放一个超短的音频
<namoamitabuddha> -ao pulse 无法播放的
<dwj> mplayer ..
<namoamitabuddha> 而且听说 pulseaudio 充满 bug
<maplebeats> 一直pluseaudio表示无压力。。。
<langhun> CyrusYzGTt:好好笑 在不笑 这辈子都没机会了
<CyrusYzGTt> langhun§ 爲麼要笑？
<langhun> 我不知道
<microcosm> 同学们，新火狐的图标有点难看，你们觉得那？
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 有么？在哪里？
<CyrusYzGTt> https://class.coursera.org/algs4partI-2012-001/lecture/10
<microcosm> 不知怎么发图片？？？
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y Algorithms, Part I
<binker> microcosm: 你怎么觉的有点而已
<microcosm> ／binker:什么，难道你认为汗好看吗，新的
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 新的在哪里呀新的在哪里？
<microcosm> http://my.oschina.net/chinesedragon/blog/69932
<kk> microcosm ⇪ ti: Mac_Ubuntu-12.04,把你的Ubuntu美化成Mac界面 - Next Code - 开源中国社区
<microcosm> 你看那个火狐图标
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 好丑哦～
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 这个真是官方的？
<microcosm> 在哪里下，我在软件源里，安了就这样，很那看
<microcosm> 不知道，UBUNTU12.04就这样，
<maplebeats> 那个是主题的吧
<microcosm> 我换主题了，但是这图标不变？？
<UbuntuTalk> [百合仙子] 那应该是 Ubuntu 他们搞的了
<microcosm> 太难看了，得想办法换掉
<maplebeats> 换掉还不简单啊
<maplebeats> 把.desktop文件改掉了
<microcosm> 怎么换？？？？
<microcosm> 大哥，那文件在那？？
<maplebeats> /usr/share/applications
<microcosm> 你太帅了！  THANKS
<hero> 谁有空？
<binker> 木有
<binker> 怎么了
<binker> 等下要忙到天亮了
<hero> 我安了个谷歌浏览器，用什么命令打开？
<maplebeats> chrome
<maplebeats> chrome-browser
<binker> chrome
<maplebeats> chromium
<binker> 你用的神马系统？
<binker> 没有图标么？
<hero> 有
<hero> 在网络里。
<binker> 有图标就点击图标就得了
<binker> 你还用神马命令
<binker> 难道你要在命令行下使用这个浏览器？
<hero> 你说的几个命令都不行。
<hero> 我自己也试过的。
<maplebeats> what are you doing
<maplebeats> use tab
<binker> 你装的神马系统：？
<hero> ubuntu
<binker> 不要告诉我们你用的是win7
<hero> xfce
<binker> 你装的那个谷歌浏览器？
<binker> 开源的那个》
<maplebeats> 你装的是chrome还是chromium
<binker> 还是在软件中心安装的？
<hero> www.google.com.hk里面的。
<binker> 那个是chrome
<binker> 蛋疼
<binker> 干嘛要用这个浏览器
<hero> 习惯
<hero> 以前没这问题。
<binker> 我从来不用
<binker> 一直都是火狐
<maplebeats> 你装上chromium会发现非常奇怪的现象
<hero> firefox同步没有这个好。
<binker> 蛋疼
<binker> 从来不用神马同步
<binker> 同步之类的弱爆了
 * maplebeats firefox同步在linux下有bug，会爆cpu
<binker> 我的只会爆内存
<maplebeats> chrome才爆内存
<binker> 可以一瞬间把所有的内存都占满
<maplebeats> 它丫的一个进程只占一点，结果有一堆进程，全加起来比fx多。。。
<binker> 然后整个系统都卡住了
<binker> 所以说chrome不用
<Felixonmars> 啦啦啦我來這個頻道了 撒花（
 * iyzsong chromium看金克拉毫无压力
 * maplebeats Felixonmars.........
<hero> 同志们，问题解决了。
<hero> 是google-chrome
<hero> 中间非加个－
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 好处是可以一个个进程控制
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 但是google的进程间同步做的并不好
<binker> 不是做的不好
<binker> 是不想做的那么好
<Felixonmars> 嗯。。。
 * Felixonmars 我再路過一次
<binker> 谷歌只是希望把用户掌控住
<binker> 然后就是广告时间了
<dwj> .
<dwj> chorome 不错
<binker> 火狐更不错
<lsj8924> 都不错的
<binker> 吃宵夜
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 刚吃夜宵回家的路过
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 吃完夜宵
<MeaCulpa> chrome 定制性稍差
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Opera定制型最好，我认为
<piggybox> Chrome占内存也就算了，现在Google推一些只能在Chrome才能用的web功能，这和IE搞得那些非标准扩展又有什么区别
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 起码全平台了
<knownbad> +1
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] w3c本来也滞后的很，没有前瞻性。你说还能怎么办？
<binker> 孤狗说不做恶
<binker> 这他妈不是在放狗屁么？
<binker> 总有一天，有些网站或者网页要是不用chrome就无法使用了
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] 我可不认为非标准一定不是好事，标准都是滞后的。
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] innerHTML这种方便的东西。w3c至今没有又如何，已经是事实标准了.
<UbuntuTalk> [乌鸦飞飞] IE发明的
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 有那么夸张？
<binker> 全硬盘加密方案用户的噩梦之一：该软件被破坏或崩溃，导致系统完全无法恢复。在这种情况下，全硬盘加密方案成为用户，随后也是IT人员，的敌人。由于它保护所有的数据，以至软件崩溃时数据完全无法恢复。如果没有可靠的近期的数据备份，所有的一切都丢失了。
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 比例离线gmail现在只有chrome能用，要么别的浏览器跟进支持这个，要么更多用户转去用chrome
<binker> 干嘛要用Gmail
<binker> 那么多Mail服务
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 用opera处理邮件的路过。
<MeaCulpa> hmm 以前只觉得Google Wave纯粹是G炫耀其js引擎的东西
<MeaCulpa> gmail界面是比较乱...链接数太多
<binker> 后来在砍掉了很多的东西
<binker> 都是不能马上赚钱的东西
<cherrot> 有谁玩 php, 谁知道如何解密被zend optimizer加密过的php文件？
<binker> cherrot: 还没睡？
<cherrot> binker, 没啊
<binker> 在搞鼓神马？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我牙还疼
<gebjgd> ofan: 27号到美国
<binker> gebjgd: 去米国旅行还是公干？
<gebjgd> binker: 公干
<binker> 顺便也旅行了
<gebjgd> binker: 已经去过了
<binker> 幸福
<gebjgd> binker: 我有2年的签证 随便出入美国
<binker> 过安检要剥光猪么
<gebjgd> binker: 没遇到
<binker> 911以后入境检查严格了N倍
<binker> 那就是用X光扫描了
<binker> 你的签证在德国办理的？
<binker> 还是在国内办理？
<gebjgd> binker: 恩
<gebjgd> binker: 我在德国工作
<gebjgd> binker: 和兲朝没关系
<binker> 入德国国籍了？
<gebjgd> binker: 没
<binker> 不然，还是和我等有关系的
<binker> 你乃东土大唐去西天取经
<gebjgd> binker: 没关系
<binker> 仍然是兲朝的子民
<gebjgd> binker: 恩 快不是了
<binker> 若是你在德国遇到问题，你可能还要找兲朝领事馆
<gebjgd> binker: 找了也没用 还不如找德国警察呢
<ofan> gebjgd: 别忘带香肠
<binker> 带德国啤酒
<binker> 慰劳一下OFAN
<gebjgd> ofan: 你吃我跨下的就行了
<binker> OFAN要吃红烧的
<binker> 或者油炸的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我没说我吃
<binker> 然后切片
<ofan> gebjgd: 邻居养了只斑点。。
<binker> 放点芥末加番茄酱
<binker> 斑点狗？
<binker> gebjgd:
<gebjgd> ofan: 这次看看有什么东西要买的
<ofan> nexus 7
<gebjgd> ofan: 没有 umts
<binker> 得多带几根香肠
<binker> 带点德国特产给Ofan
<binker> 买牛排阿
<binker> the New iPad
<gebjgd> 考虑中
<binker> 64G的 LTE
<ofan> gebjgd: 考虑买ipad?
<gebjgd> ofan: 给父母用
<ofan> gebjgd: 啧啧
<gebjgd> ofan: 优先考虑android的
<ofan> gebjgd: nexus 7
<gebjgd> ofan: 没umts
<binker> KF HD
<ofan> kindlefire系统改过
<ofan> 不是纯android
<ofan> 一堆amazon的广告
<gebjgd> kf没有umts
<binker> 其他牌子的
<binker> 山猩的
<gebjgd> ofan: 三星有高分辨率的么？
<binker> 木有
<ofan> gebjgd: 不知道
<ofan> 没用过三星的
<binker> 1280x800
<binker> 这样
<binker> 高分辨率的平板只有苹果牛排
<binker> 以后可能会有
<binker> 现在暂时没有
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我本本屏幕分辨率才1280×800
<gebjgd> 恩
<gebjgd> 1280X800够了
<binker> 苹果的牛排分辨率超过HD高清了
<gebjgd> 确实不爱苹果的机器
<gebjgd> 1280X800就够了
<binker> 目前来讲，只有苹果的平板比较好一点了
<gebjgd> 没觉得  android平板用着更舒服
<binker> 软硬件完美结合
<binker> 安卓是可以折腾
<gebjgd> android才 完美结合
<binker> 你给父母用的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我对苹果的ios产品无爱。
<binker> 你又不是自己用
<gebjgd> 父母更爱android
<binker> 表说你父母也喜欢折腾
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我觉得android到4.0以后，就很不错了。
<gebjgd> binker: 我用android 从来不折腾
<gebjgd> 2.3用的挺好
<binker> 那用个普通手机更舒服了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我用Nokia N9。纯折腾的。
<gebjgd> 普通手机没法上网 没法收发邮件 没法上qq
<binker> 你把它拆了没
<binker> 普通手机也可以上网
<binker> 也可以收发邮件
<binker> 也可以上Q
<gebjgd> 不能
<gebjgd> 不能
<binker> 谁说不能呢
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 现在山寨手机都可以上qq了吧。。
<binker> 买个能上网的普通手机就可以了
<gebjgd> nokia 100a路过
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 而且现在国产手机大多是android系统了。
<gebjgd> 没法上qq
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 好吧，用nokia低端机的你赢了。
<gebjgd> 向来android全键盘手机 和 nokia 100a一起用
<gebjgd> 一个上网 一个打电话
<binker> 你和我一样
<binker> 我也是两个手机
<binker> 一个上网一个打电话
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] nokia 100a 24.95欧元。无约机。
<binker> 从来不担心，因为上网把手机的电量用完
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我用过好几款诺基亚的手机。
<gebjgd> 说错了 我用的是nokia 101
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 5200 3110c 6120c 6300 N9
<binker> 我用超过10款诺基亚手机
<gebjgd> 双卡 还有sd卡
<binker> 那你和我用的手机一样
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不过下一款手机应该不用诺基亚的了。
<binker> 我也是用诺基亚的101
<binker> 不过这个手机在国内是叫1010
<binker> 双卡的
<gebjgd> 还能插sd卡 听歌
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 图标都是圆的
<binker> 我没听歌
<binker> 没有下载歌曲，就是用来打电话而已
<binker> 我本来是想买个C1-03的
<binker> 去到手机店里，问，店员说没有
<gebjgd> 我是用来听fm
<binker> 只好买个这个
<gebjgd> 听mp3
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 用耳机听久了，耳朵受不了
<binker> 我还想找东西挡住噪音呢
<binker> 你们哪里不是出了一种防止噪音的耳塞么
<binker> 德国出的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 估计价格不便宜
<binker> 嗯，
<binker> 我买了一盒
<binker> 里面有5对
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 曲婉婷的歌确实不错。难怪有这么多人喜欢呢
<gebjgd> 曲婉婷 是谁？
<binker> 木有听过
<cifer> 你存在
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://www.xiami.com/artist/profile/id/78980
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 曲婉婷的艺人档案
<binker> 只有听过一个卓依婷
<cifer> 我深深的脑海里
<gebjgd> 不听中文歌很久了
<cifer> 我的梦里
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 曲婉婷也唱英文歌的。
<cifer> 这首歌的原唱就是曲婉颖
<cifer> å©·
<cifer> 你们这群夜猫
<binker> 由她创作的《我的歌声里》等3首歌曲被奔驰公司选中
<binker> ？牛阿
<binker> 奔驰公司都看中她的歌曲
<cifer> 奔驰选歌做什么？
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 做广告宣传呗
<binker> 放在车里阿
<binker> 你开车的时候，里面的音响
<cifer> 那个，自己可以换碟不是么
<binker> 他们给你弄了一些碟片
<binker> 试音天碟
<binker> 给你感受一下车里的音响效果
<cifer> 噢…
<cifer> 怎么不选最炫民族风呢
<binker> 要选符合客户口味的
<binker> 同时还要体现出奔驰车的高档品味
<cifer> 最炫民族风，大众口味啊
<binker> 最炫民族风显然不适合
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] :|
<gebjgd> 最炫民族风是啥玩意
<binker> 奔驰车的定位不是给大众开的
<cifer> 好吧…
<cifer> 你可以去听听
<binker> 就像现在的江南stley
<cifer> 已经被翻译成各国语言了
<binker>   那个脑残的神曲
<cifer> 节奏感很强的一首歌
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 江南style，难听死
<binker> 奔驰肯定不会选中类似的歌曲
<binker> 不管他现在是怎么火热
<binker> 如果选的话，只会给奔驰一付烂大街的形象
<binker> 俗气
<cifer> 原来google play store 上的uc 浏览器和国内各种市场上下的完全不一样的
<binker> 很久很久没有用UC浏览器了
<binker> 快要忘记有这浏览器了
<binker> 现在一直使用opera MINI
<cifer> 界面完全不一样啊，play 上那个很漂亮，还没广告
<binker> 以前用Opera mobile
<binker> 后来，不知道怎么整的，手机的内存老是不够用
<binker> 无法使用Opera mobile
<binker> 以前的诺基亚N78可以完美运行Opera mobile
<cifer> 安卓平台额浏览器太少了
<binker> 到了诺基亚的X6就用不了
<binker> 多的要死
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] opera mini，opera mobile，都不错的。
<cifer> 我发现能用的只有uc…
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] UC浏览器，好久没用了。
<binker> 安卓软件有好有坏
<cifer> opera 没试过
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 试下吧。不错的
<cifer> 剩下的就是火狐，chrome ，对设备要求太高
<cifer> 我一心想用火狐，就能和我电脑同步了，可火狐要求安卓4.0
<superTJD> alvin_rxg: abend
<cifer> 而且，下下来20M大小，我手机自带的存储空间也就百多兆
<gebjgd> exit
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 你神马手机？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] http://www.toodaylab.com/38352  这酒店好漂亮。。。
<kk> UbuntuTalk,啥网址y 在火山上坐拥整个爱琴海，浪漫的酒店就该如此 | 理想生活实验室
<cifer> 华为…
<binker> 不怕火山爆发？
<gebjgd> uc浏览器 那垃圾
<gebjgd> 能用么
<binker> 垃圾
<binker> 是用来回收的
<gebjgd> android直接用自带的浏览器就够了
<gebjgd> 如果不爽直接上opera firefox
<cifer> uc不是省流量嘛
<gebjgd> 谁说的？
<gebjgd> opera关了图片啥的更省
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] opera也省流量
<cifer> 一直都这么宣传啊
<cifer> 服务器压缩
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 中转压缩啥的，还不是学的opera mini
<cifer> 每次退出 ，uc 会告诉你本次为你省了多少流量
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 这样高调了。opera 迷你
<cifer> 就像迅雷告诉你为你省了好几年下载时间最后一样
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] opera mini就不会这样
<gebjgd> 为什么一定要告诉？
<cifer> uc 每次都给我省2兆左右
<cifer> 哈哈
<gebjgd> 蛋疼
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 国产软件都喜欢这样。
<gebjgd> 恩那
<gebjgd> 还有那个什么360
<gebjgd> 从来都不敢用
<gebjgd> 装了它觉得不安全
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还好，我手机电脑，都没有360
<binker> 真正的流氓阿
<binker> 最狠的一个
<cifer> 清理垃圾功能还蛮方便，我都用他清理垃圾
<cifer> 各种清理
<gebjgd> 直接用glary utilites
<binker> 那他自己生成的垃圾呢
<binker> ？
<binker> 怎么清理他的垃圾文件
<gebjgd> 360这种流氓软件还是不敢用的
<gebjgd> 或者直接linux完事
<cifer> 各种软件缓存，快播记录也能清
<binker> 嗯
<gebjgd> 快播？
<gebjgd> 从来不用
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Chakra Linux+MeeGo 没有360可用。
<gebjgd> 直接风行
<gebjgd> 渣克拉
<cifer> 差不多
<gebjgd> awesome也没多快啊
<cifer> 以前我都下解码器，然后直接用win media player
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 你想要多快？
<gebjgd> 想着比lxde快
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] VLC不错哦～可以试试。
<gebjgd> 感觉还没有
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 也有win版的。
<gebjgd> 继续用lxde去
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我还是喜欢KDE。不折腾。
<gebjgd> kde太烂
<gebjgd> 不适合小的屏幕和 慢的机器
<binker> KDE太蓝了
<binker> 华丽
<cifer> win media player 的界面还是最简洁的
<cifer> 毫无广告
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我倒是觉得，KDE最适合我了。
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 安装各种解码器就行了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] VLC，也没任何广告。自带解码器。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还是开源的哦～
<cifer> ubuntu 下我一直用自带的totem
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不过我电脑上，smplay和VLC都装了。两款换着用。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] s/smplay/smplayer
<gebjgd> mplayer vlc足够了
<cifer> smplayer ？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] mplayer的前端
<cifer> 头一次听说…
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ……
<gebjgd> cifer: 你纯win党  没听过是正常的
<cifer> 我不是啦
<cifer> 前端太多了，后端就那么几个库
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] smplayer gnome mplayer Kmplayer
<cifer> 这全市
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我只知道这三个
<cifer> 这全是mplayer
<cifer> totem用的什么库我不知道，不知是不是mplayer
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我没用过totem
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] totem 和 mplayer ……
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 后端是 gstreamer 一类的吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] totem 和 mplayer 貌似没有什么关系。
<cifer> gstreamer 啊
<kk>  06:01
<piggybox> 原来曲婉婷是在加拿大出道的，不容易
<binker> piggybox: 你在哪里
<binker> 那么早就冒泡？
<piggybox> 美国
<binker> 哦
<binker> 怪不得
<binker> 东部还是西部？
<piggybox> 西
<binker> 旧金山？
<piggybox> 差不多，开车去旧金山一小时不到
<binker> 哦
<binker> 我们这里天刚亮
<binker> 你们太阳刚下山
<piggybox> 没呢，现在太阳高照
<binker> 几点阿
<binker> 还太阳高照呢
<piggybox> 下午3点
<binker> 哦
<MeaCulpa> .
<binker> 苹果发布会的幕后……
<binker> http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/772.html
<kk> binker,啥网址y The Joy of Tech comic... laughter is the best tech support.
<binker> 恶搞的
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-06
<microcai> 没人？
<microcai> 诶
<jusss> 数组名到底有没有分配内存空间？还是只是个符号常量？
<microcai> jusss:  ？
<microcai> jusss:  <--- 又一个被 THQ 毒害的废品
<jusss> microcai: 。。。
<jusss> microcai: tcpl也没说到底怎么回事
<ofan> jusss: 就是指针
<microcai> ofan: 数组名不是指针
<ofan> 指向数组的指针
<jusss> 指针也有自己的地址
<jusss> 那数组名有吗
<jusss> 可以对指针取地址
<jusss> 但对数组名取地址却不一定对吧，c89当年不是讨论过吗
<jusss> microcai: ofan ，怎么沉默了？
<microcai> jusss: 别把指针和指针变量混淆
<ofan> jusss: 对数组明取地址还是数组的地址
<ofan> jusss: c89讨论啥了？
<jusss> ofan: 难道我记错了？难道是c99?讨论对数组名取地址是否合法
<jusss> microcai: 你这么一说，俺连指针是啥都不知道了。。。
<ofan> jusss: http://c-faq.com/aryptr/aryptrequiv.html
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Question 6.3
<ofan> jusss: 为什么不合法？
<jusss> ofan: http://blog.csdn.net/zhulove86/article/details/5835845
<kk> jusss,啥网址y 对于数组名和对数组名取地址 - zhulove86的专栏 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<ofan> jusss: 原来c89是在csdn讨论的？
<dwj> .
<jusss> ofan: Ken那家伙为啥不写本书把这些问题都解释下，或者另一个作者也行呀，何必让大家猜
<ofan> jusss: 已经很清楚了
<ofan> jusss: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2528318/c-how-come-an-arrays-address-is-equal-to-its-value
<kk> ofan,啥网址y pointers - C: How come an array's address is equal to its value? - Stack Overflow
<jusss> ofan: 。。。
<jusss> ofan: 龙书虎书鲸书会不会讲到这个东东，会的话，我还是买本书看吧，
<jusss> 一说数组，网上都说到符号表，可是俺连符号表是啥都不知道。。。
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<mao> ubuntu自带那个备份的软件叫什么名字来着
<ofan> jusss: 不会
<jusss> ofan: 那写编译器的人怎么解决的？
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu12.04 安装时看不到硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389126 在安装类型那，都没得选是怎么安装的，就直接一个分区管理的界面，里面没有显示出一个硬盘 取消安装在在那个磁盘分区管理的软件里可以看到我的两硬盘。。 上次安装还可以看到的，这次不知 …
<jusss> ofan: 那数组名是一个常量指针还是一个符号常量？这两个不一样吧
<jusss> #define xx xx
<jusss> const char* xx
<jusss> 创作者干脆自己解释清楚行了，搞得大家都猜。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 数组名和这两个东西都不一样。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是你自己没有理解清楚而已。
<jusss> 是没理解清楚呀，所以才纠结，
<jusss> 求链接，求关键字
<jusss> 求书名
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你学习 c 语言的方法，可以讲一下吗？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你看的是什么教材？
<jusss> 没啥教材，就是瞎看，看过一点tcpl pointers on c
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果单就这个问题而言的话……数组名是有类型的，而宏本身只是编译前的一个替换而已，另一方面，常量指针本质上是个有自己的存储空间的变量，它实际上可以通过类型强转来改变数值，这点也和指针不同。
<jusss> 不过上面好像都没讲清数组是啥，俺看都是翻译版本
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 是这点也和数组不同。
<jusss> 那数组到底是啥？更不明吧了。。。怎么感觉数组比指针还复杂，应该写本书叫array on c
<jusss> 数组名不是常量指针也不是符号常量，那它到底是咋回事呀？求关键字，求链接，求书名
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我不知道你所说的符号常量的概念具体是指什么。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 能解释一下你的理解吗？
<jusss> 就是宏吧
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你所认为的宏，后面的东西是什么？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 宏本身是很复杂的，它后面可以替换的东西有很多。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你试着写一个你所理解的最接近数组的宏，我来看看它和数组的区别。
<ofan> jusss: 你就把数组名当成数组地址
<jusss> 你越说俺越不明白，头大了。。。
<jusss> #define a 0xff
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个宏和数组的差别类型不一样。
<ofan> 要跟你说alias你头更大
<jusss> 嗯，所以不明白&头大
<jusss> 越来越不明白
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 对你定义的这个 a 使用 sizeof 、 & 等运算符的结果，和真正的数组是不一样的。
<ofan> jusss: 你就按正常的来写
<jusss> ofan: 还是那个问题，为啥Ken,Dennis不出来解释下
<jusss> 不要让大家瞎猜吗
<ofan> jusss: 解释啥
<jusss> ofan: 解释数组是咋回事
<jusss> ofan: 网上都搞出了指针不是指针变量这种说法了，还有什么派生指针类型。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 网上的东西不要尽信。
<banxi1988>  hi,how to write a regex to match number 1 to 29
<jusss> 太纠结了，原来数组比指针复杂多了
<jusss> c是一个大坑呀，
<ofan> jusss: 不用考虑这么多
<ofan> jusss: 你先学会写就行
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 数组是不容易理解，指针是不容易使用。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 实际用起来，指针要麻烦得多。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 尤其是各种函数指针什么的。
<jusss> ofan: 已经学会写了
<banxi1988> i have write this one:[1-2]\\d|[1-9],but it doesn't work.
<ofan> jusss: 会写啥了
<ofan> hello,world?
<jusss> ofan: 还有* p()这种声明形式。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果真的要理解得很深的话，可以试试去看 n1256.pdf 。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个是 c99 的标准文档。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 有些很细致的东西，可以在里面找到定义。
<jusss> ofan: 还有默认若不声明直接使用，怎默认为int
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] jusss ，请说清楚一些，我的理解，你是在说函数调用吧？
<ofan> banxi1988: /\(1[0-9]?\)|\(2[0-9]\)/
<ofan> jusss: 你看的毛书？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那就说明白，自己在说隐式声明函数。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 他看的是 c 语言的“圣经”。
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 对
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那本《c程序设计语言》的中文版。
<jusss> ofan: 瞎看都
<ofan> jusss: c programming langauge说默认是int了？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 他应该是在问隐式声明函数。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 默认的参数和返回值都是 int 。
<ofan> jusss: 你是学着写和用，不是让你研究语言和编译器
<jusss> ofan: 讲了一些K&R和ANSI C很多迥异的地方
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那个是 c89 的，在 c99 里会报错。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 也不一定报错，会给警告。
<ofan> 会报错
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我倒是记不清了。
<jusss> 感觉c好多坑，竟然还能活到现在，真佩服
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] gcc 是警告了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 加了 --std=c99 ，只是警告，而不是报错。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] jusss 学过汇编语言吗？
<ofan> jusss: 这不算什么
<ofan> jusss: 你慢慢就懂了
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 没，正打算学
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] c 是个和低层比较近的语言，所以里面的一些东西，涉及到了低层的知识。
<jusss> ofan: 感觉c的各种技巧可以写本小说了，看那些ioccc上的就够神奇了，
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 汇编语言和计算机体系结构什么的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果要理解透的话，恐怕要学很多编程以外的东西。
<jusss> 有没有人把ioccc上那些神奇的代码都解释下然后出书的
<ofan> jusss: 你要学得是do it the right way，而不是写别人看不懂的代码
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] keep it simple & stupid ？
<jusss> ofan: 我是怕别人写我看不懂的代码考我
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那你就无视掉。
<microcai> 正解
<microcai> adam8157_away:   干嘛不把这个 UbuntuTalk 踢掉
<ofan> jusss: 那你就说看不懂
<jusss> ioccc第一届的那个得奖作品貌似就是bell流出来的，这个，他。。。keep it simple and stupid...
<dwj> .
<banxi1988> ofan:reg = /\(1[0-9]?\)|\(2[0-9]\)/;reg.test("11") ;//false
<ofan> banxi1988: 换成你的语言支持的正则，这只是个例子
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我想，这个完全是程序员自身的问题。我想知道，那个获奖的程序员自己平时写代码是不是也用别人看不懂的东西？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果有时间的话，可以看一下这个文章。 https://plus.google.com/u/0/101960720994009339267/posts/R58WgWwN9jp
<kk> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: Rob Pike - Google+ - A lesson in shortcuts. Long ago, as the design of the Unix…
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个是 Rob Pike 对 类 unix 操作系统中使用 . 表示隐藏文件的习惯的回忆。
<dwj> ...
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个最初是源于一个实现上的 bug ，还是 Ken 或 Dennis 那些人搞出来的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 就算是“大牛”，写出 buggy
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 写出 buggy 的代码也很正常。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手急求助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389135 使用联通的宽带我世界上网, dpkg -s pppoeconf 显示已经安装 sudo pppoeconf,(密码不确定输入是否正确(忘记了有点))...但是没有提示错误 一路yes到底 ifconfig 显示的信息是eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:0c:29:89:e2:2f inet6 …
<jusss> 他们那些大牛直接把那些神奇的技巧都解释下，该多好，让别人猜，他们是爽了，不知道俺们这些小白会很纠结吗，:-(
<banxi1988> ofan:i test i in chrome console
<banxi1988> ofan:i test it in chrome javascript console,i think is javascript regex syntax
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我猜，那些“大牛”是不希望程序员用那些技巧的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 写代码还是简单直接比较好。
<ofan> banxi1988: no
<ofan> banxi1988: js直接转成整数比较不就行了
<banxi1988> ofan:your reg cant work for 2 ,3,and so on, i have found the bug,cause the reg in fact is:"第(([1-9])|([1-2]\\d))节"
 * microcai 各位知道今年萌战第一名是谁啊？
<jusss> 不希望用那些技巧，还举办ioccc...
<jusss> 坑呀
 * microcai 还是炮姐不？
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 别的高级语言有啥不吭的没
<banxi1988> ofan:thank you so much!
<ofan> banxi1988: /^(([1-9])|(1[0-9])|(2[0-9]))$/
<microcai> jusss: 要不坑的学 E 语言
<piggybox> 呵呵
<piggybox> 听说语言规范经过严格数学证明的只有ML，不知道那个有没有坑
<jusss> microcai: english ?
<jusss> piggybox: ML是啥？make love?
<piggybox> jusss: 哈哈哈
<jusss> piggybox: ML是啥？
<piggybox> jusss: 一种语言，自己google吧
<mao> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ML_%28programming_language%29
<kk> mao ⇪ ti: ML (programming language) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<mao> make love语言
<jusss> piggybox: 这个meta跟键盘上的alt有关系没
<piggybox> jusss: 没关系
<jusss> piggybox: 不是说以前的键盘上都是meta键吗，后改成了alt
<microcai> http://baike.baidu.com/view/1568530.htm
<kk> microcai,啥网址y 灯塔水母_百度百科
 * microcai 世上唯一长生不老的生物
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ……
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助：在装了n卡后分辨率是800乘600，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389138 在装了n卡后分辨率是800乘600，怎么办 在网上尝试了很多办法，都不管用 fenbianlu2.png 这是我的xorg.conf文件内容： # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig # nvidia-xconfig: versi …
<microcai> http://img.moegirl.org/1/1e/Oshino_Shinobu_Move.gif
<microcai> 找到这图片中的创可贴需要 lv5 的视力
<jusss> 想换手机，求推荐，700元左右
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求助：无法打印.doc .txt 等文件。canon MF4150 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389140 系统Ubuntu11.10，打印机：canon MF4150 。按照这个办法 url：http://hi.baidu.com/drpnubtjqibabcq/item/e45e9e06c7c34f113b53ee10 成功安装了打印机。在客户端win7，也能成功打印测试页。可是，本机ubuntu …
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<dwj> kk: 在干嘛呢 ？
<kk> dwj, 我可以按照很多东西，比如我们讨论你的家乡。  ㍤ 
<dwj> kk: 你在安装打印机的驱动么？
<dwj> kk: ????
<ofan> dwj: kk是bot
<dwj> ofan: 我想也是。。
<dwj> ofan: nnd 我也又弄一个bot的冲动了。。
<dwj> ofan: 因为我的笔记本会长期a在线
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<mugebjgd> 静悄悄
<ubuntu777> hello
<kk> ubuntu777, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<ubuntu777> @kk好。这里是中国人的地方吗？
<maplebeats> ubuntu777: kk是个破机器人。。。
<ubuntu777> 有没有知道如何让系统尽量少占内存
<maplebeats> ubuntu777: linux是吃内存的大货
<ubuntu777> 原来是系统自动回复。
<ubuntu777> maplebeats好
<maplebeats> ubuntu777: 你想干什么
<ubuntu777> 我有台老笔记本内存只有128M，跑起来很吃力。
<iyzsong> ubuntu777: linux不怎么吃内存吧
<ubuntu777> 希望尽量减少，我听说有64M都可以运行。希望系统只占64兆，那么其余的就可以给应用程序。
<maplebeats> ubuntu777: 128?你别装图形界面了
<ubuntu777> 图形界面还可以。就是速度比较慢。
<maplebeats> 这内存低得有些可怕了。。。
<ubuntu777> 是gnome
<maplebeats> gnome只资源
<ubuntu777> 是一台老笔记本
<maplebeats> 用xfce4我都觉得不放心
<maplebeats> 换成awesome吧。。。
<iyzsong> 可以试试dwm + xterm
<ubuntu777> 听说xfce比较省内存。不过我己经习惯了gnome不想换了
<maplebeats> ubuntu777: 那你就注定要卡一辈子了。。。
<iyzsong> 不管怎么说开个firefox肯定没戏
<ubuntu777> 不知道有没有什么办法可以尽量减少内存，能不能针对我的电脑进行优点，重新编译一下内核，把不用的驱动都去掉。
<ubuntu777> firefox可以开，就是比较慢。
<maplebeats> ubuntu777: 去吧，剪切内核。。。不过目测，编译不知道要多久啊。。。
<ubuntu777> 访问文字网站还可以。
<iyzsong> 内核应该用不了多少, 一般开机就50M左右
<maplebeats> ubuntu777: 我觉得你把那货扔了比较实在。。。
<ubuntu777> 可能编译要一两天的时间。
<maplebeats> 。。。。。真爽
<ubuntu777> 扔了就没得玩了。
<maplebeats> 买个新的吧，又不贵
<ubuntu777> 新的也有，不用老的也可以用。拿来玩玩还不错。
<maplebeats> 这种玩意就拿来当个小服务器玩玩还行，开图形界面就蛋疼了
<ubuntu777> 可以玩红心大战
<ubuntu777> 还可以上网
<ubuntu777> 看新闻
<ubuntu777> 上论坛
<ubuntu777> 可以写程序
<ubuntu777> 用来操控服务器
<ubuntu777> 不能说蛋疼
<dwj`> .....
<dwj`> 晕， 掉线了。。
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 新手求助：笔记本（双显卡）在装了n卡驱动后，分辨率是800乘600，怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389147 笔记本（双显卡）在装了n卡驱动后，分辨率是800乘600， 在网上查了很多资料后，在本版尝试了有关bbb的安装禁用n卡后 :~$ lspci |grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible co …
<ubuntu777> ?
<ubuntu777> ?
<tryit> gentoo下如何查看一个软件安装后的注意事项信息?
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 笔记本显卡驱动问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389152 NVIDIA Geforce G105M. 激活图形加速驱动重启后，屏幕被分成9个小桌面。 刚开机出现UBUNTU LOGO的时候，UBUNTU这几个字异常大。 卸载图形加速程序后，能正常显示。 如何解决这个问题？ 统计信息:  …
<yappy> ok
<xxx> 有人在吗 ？
<xxx> 键入/list这个命令后有好多频道列出，怎么让它停止啊？
<stone_> test
<kk> stone_, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<xxx> ？？？
<stone_> hi everyone.下午好
<alvin_rxg> xxx: 停不了 :)
<xxx> 呃。。。
<xxx> 真让人郁闷
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/1qXxs.jpg  any idea?
 * archl 以为是 kernel panic
<alvin_rxg> cpu#1 stuck for 32s ... =.=
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 请推荐个在电脑上玩的html5游戏 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389155 都说html5好，可我为啥找不到实际投入运行的html5游戏呢？请推荐几个在电脑上玩的html5游戏吧！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2012-10-06 15:56
<M3aCu1pa> Chrome扩展里那些游戏都html5的吧，愤怒小鸟都有
<archl> M3aCu1pa: 很多上海车在威海。
<archl> 们
<ofan> http://www.netvalley.com/cgi-bin/intval/net_history.pl?chapter=1
<kk> ofan,啥网址y History of the Internet & World Wide Web : 1) Internet Before Web
<gebjgd> archl: 你没在高速上？
<gebjgd> archl: 你没在华山上
<gebjgd> ?
<archl> gebjgd: ？
<archl> gebjgd: 你认错人了？
<gebjgd> archl: 没有 一看你就没看新闻
<archl> gebjgd: 看中国新闻干嘛。
<gebjgd> archl: 十一长假出行 已经出了很多新消息了
<archl> gebjgd: 我能知道的新闻很少。
<gebjgd> archl: 你不是在天朝么 难道你还看袋鼠国新闻？
<archl> gebjgd: 我不闻区域新闻-无论在哪里
<gebjgd> archl: 不是区域新闻
<gebjgd> archl: 全世界都知道了
<gebjgd> archl: 去中国旅游 会在高速高速公路上被烧死 之后请吃烤鸭
<archl> gebjgd: 全世界关注这个新闻的人都知道
<gebjgd> archl: 都登各国报纸了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 中国的高速公路堵车……
<gebjgd> archl: 去华山会被保安用刀免费捅11刀
<archl> gebjgd: 这里没人讨论这个。
<archl> gebjgd: 个人行为。
<gebjgd> archl: 那你讨论上海车在威海干嘛
<archl> gebjgd: 因为 MeaCulpa是上海人。
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<yappy> exit
<yappy> exit
<M3aCu1pa> 上海车是啥
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 写着 who的车子？
<mei> 哪位大神知道怎么把xterm的输出转换成带颜色的网页？
<gebjgd> mei: 好蛋疼的想法
<gebjgd> mei: 你才是大神
<mei> 咳，这个想法不对头吗？
<M3aCu1pa> Ansi color to html code?
<mei> 对，差不多就是这ansi color to html这样的东西
<mei> 不过，我弄不成功
<mei> help
<M3aCu1pa> 这年头写troff的都可以生成html
<M3aCu1pa> Ansi color 就那么点花样
<mei> 问题是我不会啊，现在没有怎么入门
<mei> 是不是把输出重定向到文件，再用脚本转？
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 还有这么蛋疼的东西——
<M3aCu1pa> 威海怎么啦？我开得算是上海大众车
<M3aCu1pa> mei, 大概吧
<mei> 我把输出重定向到文件，结果察看了一下，好多是ASC码>255的东西，可是转义序列都是<255的
<mei> 不知道问题出在哪里
<M3aCu1pa> 不知，没研究过
<mei> 看那个bash代码也很简单，就是查找替换，但是我的terminal输出感觉很奇怪
<M3aCu1pa> Google嘛，tty Terminal to html
<M3aCu1pa> 威海。。。狗肉
<mei> google半天了，都晕死了，我再看看吧
<gebjgd> M3aCu1pa: 威海水产好啊 还有鸭梨
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] ascii 码不会大于 255 的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你是用什么工具查看的？
<M3aCu1pa> 恩，我的映像就是满大街棒子文
<mei> gedit
<M3aCu1pa> 蛋蛋也是那里的貌似
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 用 od 来看吧。 od -t x1 foo.txt 这样。
<mei> 用echo命令显示几个简单的彩色字符，再用ansi2html转的话，转出来的html是正常的
<mei> 用od察看的结果是 无效字符，结果就根本打不开
<mei> 悲剧啊
<mei> 打错了
<mei>  ascii 码不会大于 255 的。
<mei> 明白这句话了
<mei> 咳，我的说法错误
<mei> clear
<mao> 谁能给个漂亮的bash配色
<binker> 用linux怎么使用加密技术传送邮件或者文件
<binker> 就是在网上传送文件
<ofan> binker: gpg
<ofan> ssl
<binker> 不希望被人家中途截获
<binker> 要确保是指定的收件人才能打开的文件
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那你要做个认证。
<binker> 怎么认证？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这样才可以确定对方的身份。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 随便你了。
<binker> 要他做签名么？
<ofan> binker: 邮件用gpg加密
<binker> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 首先你们要有彼此的公钥。
<binker> 他不懂弄公钥
<binker> 怎么办？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 其实，最简单的，就是让一个人 ssh 到另一个人的机器上。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] openssh 配套的 scp 和 sftp 都是加密传文件的。
<binker> 关键是他的电脑没装SSH
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你不是说 linux 吗？
<cosnis> 有人?
<cosnis> 没人?
<binker> 我用linux
<cosnis> 有人用xmonad么?
<binker> 他用windows
<cosnis> xmonad有人用吗?
<binker> 没用过
<cosnis> xmonad有人用不?   奇怪..  居然有中文字符的BUG..
<archl> binker: 。
<binker> 箩姐
<archl> binker: 去海边买螃蟹。。。去农田买蔬菜。。。去果园买水果
<archl> binker: 。我是男的
<binker> 你起床拉
<archl> binker: 为什么喜欢叫姐？
<binker> 知道你是男的
<archl> binker: 。
<binker> 人家都叫你箩姐
<archl> binker: 。。。你就不会改么
<binker> 所以我也跟着叫
<binker> 叫习惯了
<archl> binker: 我就很少叫 adam 和 主席。
<cifer> 大家好。请问，为什么国外没有提供jsp空间的？
<binker> 以后叫杰哥
<archl> roylez:  乐乐席
<archl> binker: ...
<archl> binker: 直接叫名好了。
<binker> 叫罗杰
<_____aaaa> mao: 天天在线啦,说真的,那本the little schemer真是标新立异,极度简单
<archl> binker: 。
<binker> 肚子好饿
<binker> 睡了一整天
<binker> 准备去吃饭
<binker> 你们吃饭了没
<cifer> 葛鲁多·罗杰？
<binker> 要是笔记本丢失怎么办？
<binker> 所有的文件资料相片都在里面
<archl> binker: 。报案
<binker> 有什么办法可以远程删除呢+
<archl> binker: ssh
<archl> binker: 留记号的。。。
<binker> 不知道公网IP
<archl> binker: 话说，你的电脑对方无法登陆吧。。。
<binker> 懒得输入密码
<binker> 改为自动登录了
<binker> 以前每次登录都要输入密码
<binker> 觉得麻烦
<archl> binker: 那就可以啦，有自动发射信息的脚本么。。。
<binker> 自动发信息的脚本？
<binker> 我就是想找这个
<binker> 就是说当我的笔记本一连接到网上
<binker> 就自动把公网IP实时发送到我指定的邮箱上面
<archl> binker: 就自动连接到——不过这么说的话。。。也可以让网络服务商帮你——你有啥帐号是自动登陆，就要求其服务商跟踪。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> binker: 然后直接告诉警察
<binker> 没有
<binker> 推特是点击一下就自动登录了
<archl> binker: 。。。那你就没辄了。。。
<gebjgd> 谁让你把数据都放在笔记本里呢
<archl> gebjgd: 小g
<binker> 我原来有的那个大硬盘有响声了
<binker> 不敢放在大硬盘
<binker> 怕哪天硬盘报销了
<binker> 就完蛋了
<gebjgd> archl: 没g
<ubuntu777> 有人懂得如何降低系统内存的使用量吗？
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 你不就是个老本子么
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 用轻量级别的wm
<ubuntu777> wm是什么？谢谢
<binker> 窗口管理器
<ubuntu777> gebjgd你好
<archl> gebjgd: 从收鲍鱼的福建渔民那里要来了3条海泥鳅吃了。
<ubuntu777> 国庆快乐
<ubuntu777> 窗口管理器是什么？
<binker> 罗杰你现在在福建？
<binker> 海泥鳅？
<archl> binker: 福建人到了威海，收成鲍鱼
<binker> 海蚯蚓吧？就是沙虫之。类的
<archl> binker: 其实不知道叫什么鱼。
<binker> 哦
<archl> binker: 黄的，有些像蛇/鳗鱼的
<ubuntu777> 我找到一个文章太好了。我去试验了
<ubuntu777> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=72991
<binker> 小鳗鱼
<kk> ubuntu777 ⇪ ti: 如何降低Linux 内存开销 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<dwj> .
<archl> binker gebjgd肉是硬的，比梭鱼肉的硬度更高
<archl> 更弹性，感觉
<ubuntu777> 机器人你好。我己经找到了。看来还是机器人比较有用。
<binker> 是不是晒干的阿
<gebjgd> archl: 海泥鳅是什么？
<binker> gebjgd: 你还不睡觉？
<gebjgd> binker: 现在是中午
<binker> 你还没去米国公干》
<binker> ？
<gebjgd> binker: 去米国现在也是早上6点啊
<archl> gebjgd: 一种长的不漂亮的鱼。
<binker> 东部是早上六点。
<binker> 要是西部还没六点呢
<binker> 哪来怎么煮？
<binker> 油炸么？
<binker> 泥鳅就是油炸了很好吃
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 128兆的机器不跑x就是了
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 跑x就是蛋疼
<binker> 不跑X怎么用？
<binker> 纯命令行了
<ubuntu777> 不要图形界面怎么用firefox？
<binker> 换新机器了
<ubuntu777> lynx上网在现在不怎么好用了。十年前还可以。
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 你用128的机器天天上网？
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 太蛋疼了
<binker> ubuntu777: 换个新的机器了
<binker> 你介绍个越南新娘就好几万了
<archl> binker:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Pholis_laeta_1.jpg
<ubuntu777> 至少是想上网的时候，可以看看新闻。
<binker> 连苹果都有的买了
<ubuntu777> 说得很对。
<ubuntu777> 还有人记得我是越南的？
<ubuntu777> 几万是给新娘家人的。
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 越南能上youtube么？
<ubuntu777> 我收十块钱的手续费。
<binker> 你起码也赚好几千
<ubuntu777> 可以。
<binker> 你才赚10块？
<ubuntu777> 越南在墙外面
<binker> 鬼信
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 社会主义国家？ 你们要好好学习下gfw的技术啊
<ubuntu777> 信息费
<ubuntu777> 你要想要，我介绍你们认识。收十块钱。
<binker> 越南网络也蛮发达的
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 给个yahoo账户
<binker> 我又不会讲越南话
<binker> gebjgd: 你自己弄一个就得了
<binker> 你也是在墙外面
<ubuntu777> 给我的支付宝加十块钱，我给你skype号。你们联系。
<binker> 哇
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 我说的是要你的yahoo账户
<binker> 你还有支付宝？
<binker> 牛阿
<ubuntu777> 就是价格问题。我在越南是上流社会。
<binker> 精明的生意人
<ubuntu777> 我没有yahoo帐号
<binker> 介绍个养眼的哦
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 有没有Linux下的笔记软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389158 就像evernote一样的云笔记，最好还有闹钟提醒，当然了，最好可以跨平台。 统计信息: 发表于 由 coliuster — 2012-10-06 18:14
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 越南人没有yahoo账户？ 太假了 谁信呢
<binker> 把你支付宝帐号发过来
<ubuntu777> 等等。我发给你。
<binker> gebjgd: 你查他IP看看
<binker> 是不是越南的IP
<ubuntu777> http://www.tudou.com/albumplay/gCSBbS83S1o.html
<binker> 我用不了//whois
<kk> ubuntu777,啥网址y 海豚湾_在线观看1个视频_土豆网 纪实
<ubuntu777> ip可以伪装，说明不了问题。
<ubuntu777> 中国肉鸡太多了。随便用一个都是中国的。
<binker> 牛人
<ubuntu777> 支付宝的帐号暂时不能给你。不在手上。我记一个小本子里面，现在不在这里。
<binker> 笑话
<_____aaaa> ofan: 早晨了,该起床了,还是又一夜没睡啊
<binker> 支付宝的帐号有那么难记么?
<gebjgd> _____aaaa: 饭仔昨天喝多了 还在睡觉 有事找我
<ubuntu777> 支付宝是外国的帐号。不经常使用。
<_____aaaa> gebjgd: 你是哪位?
<gebjgd> _____aaaa: 和饭仔搞基的
<binker> 外国帐号？？
<_____aaaa> gebjgd: 恩,在米国搞基没人说三道四
<gebjgd> _____aaaa: 一起搞吧
<ubuntu777> 支付宝不是你们中国网上支付帐号？
<gebjgd> _____aaaa: 饭仔能和你结婚 你就能来美国了
<_____aaaa> gebjgd: 很想去米国啊
<_____aaaa> 南京太拥挤了,本来就挤,还有黑人白人来凑热闹
<gebjgd> _____aaaa: 那你更要搞基了
<_____aaaa> gebjgd: 跟你搞基?大家一起?
<gebjgd> _____aaaa: 恩
<ubuntu777> 用linux的很多都是基
<ubuntu777> 对不对？
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 我还是搞鸡吧
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 对
<_____aaaa> gebjgd: 好呀好呀,不过搞基之前要先吃饭,我吃饭去了,回来再搞
<gebjgd> ubuntu777: 一起搞啊
 * _____aaaa away
<binker> ubuntu777: 是到
<ubuntu777> 吃饭去了
<binker> 我们常用的支付帐号
 * gebjgd 出门
<binker> 发个相片过来看看
<binker> 要不要付钱给你
<ubuntu777> goodbye
<ilikethelongnick> upgrade后，ubuntu启动不了了，停留在一个 _ 字符处闪，连启动项选择都进不去，请问有人有办法吗；上次遇到这样情况，折腾多日最后重装了~~不想每次都重装~~
<archl> cleamoon: 给张照片啊
<archl> binker: 给我啊
<archl> binker: 发照片啊
<binker> 越南女孩的
<binker> 相片
<binker> 你也要？
<cleamoon> 什么照片？
<roylez_> archl: 死袋鼠
<archl> roylez_ 。没肉吃。
<archl> roylez_ 我吃酸吃多了。
<roylez_> archl: 渣渣
<archl> roylez_ 乐乐席回大上海了？
<roylez_> archl: 归位了
<roylez_> archl: 我的奴隶在我不在的时候写了不少代码了呢
<archl> roylez_ 乐乐席也去做蛋蛋邻居买房吗？
<roylez_> archl: 蛋蛋买房了？
<archl> roylez_ 走了威海一趟，看到一排排 “沪” 的车
<archl> roylez_ 蛋蛋的家乡
<archl> roylez_ 蛋蛋没房，他不要故乡了
<zlei> pygtk 如何获取鼠标指针位置啊
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 64位系统安装wine失败，换源无数加-f无效 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389161 RT，老是提示破坏依赖，难道64位就这么悲催？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 easyteacher — 2012-10-06 19:15
<binker> 找到一个越南女孩子了
<binker> gebjgd: 你说的没错
<binker> 很多越南人都有yahoo帐号
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟的声音 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389165 其实，我们菜鸟很希望 能有一本电子手册，遇到什么问题都能过索引，逐渐由低级查到高级。当然，索引需要做很好的分类，唉！ 似乎只有google能帮忙，但现在可恶的重置链接，用的很不舒服。 目前需要解决下面一 …
<binker> http://baike.baidu.com/view/23929.htm
<kk> binker,啥网址y 中法战争_百度百科
<_____aaaa> linux用户,似乎每一个解决不了的问题都只能怪自个菜鸟,这是我们的悲哀,试问,难道我们应该了解每一个问题么
<binker> 难道你不应该了解么？
<dwj> ..
<cleamoon_> _____aaaa, 有很多linux都有wiki呀
<dwj> 应该的。
<dwj> jj
<gebjgd> dwj: 鸡鸡？
<gebjgd> dwj: 你的鸡鸡掉了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 起床了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ?
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭管起床了
<gebjgd> ofan: 别搞基了
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。你要和他们搞基，这么着急？
<gebjgd> archl: 恩 很急
<gebjgd> archl: 憋不住了
<gebjgd> archl: 你跟我搞？
<cherrot> 怎么一进来就看到这么重口味的话题
<archl> gebjgd: 。你这人的嘴很臭。
<archl> cherrot: 。
<archl> cherrot: 小兔子
<cherrot> archl, 谁是兔子
<gebjgd> archl: 你怎么知道我的嘴以前很臭的 拔了智齿后不会了
<archl> cherrot: 你啊
<gebjgd> archl: 看不出来 你还是个赤脚医生
<archl> gebjgd: 。
<cherrot> archl, 凭啥。。。
<archl> cherrot: 感觉
<cherrot> gebjgd, 寂寞男。。。
<gebjgd> cherrot: 不寂寞
<cherrot> archl, ………
<gebjgd> cherrot: 就是想搞基了
<archl> cherrot: 觉得。。。你很像小兔子。。。
<cherrot> archl, 。。。 这不科学……
<archl> cherrot: 我没有解释来源啊，只是你向小兔子进化了 ？
<gebjgd> 【迷，才是特色】中央党校教授林喆：知道现在我国有多少“裸官”吗？118万。这是一个什么概念？也就是平均每个省(直辖市)有3万多名“裸官”，如按全 国2000多个市县算，每个市县也有50多人。在海外的官员家属大概有180万。请问：这些官员配偶子女到国外去定居留学，费用从何而来，是谁提供资助 的？
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<^T^> 各位大婶晚上好
<gebjgd> ^T^: 小婶子好
<^T^> hi
<kk> ^T^, 好.. .  ㍬ 
<^T^> gebjgd: 你这个名字什么意思啊？？
<roylez_> cherrot: .
<roylez_> cherrot: 渣
<cherrot> roylez_, 拜乐乐席～
<roylez_> cherrot: 没帽子，不踢你了
<cherrot> roylez_, momo～ 撒花
<hamo> roylez_ 你居然活了
<cherrot> hamo, momo~
<hamo> cherrot ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 回来了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
 * MeaCulpa 在考虑是否有必要全局ext4 关journal 关atime
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我发现我家那老希捷硬盘虽是ext4搞死的，但用默认配置是偶不好...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: POWER7+, 然后装上这个，就能有一个新的DS8K型号，我摸啊...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 不懂...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 新工艺的P7
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 又收购了家闪存厂...一边BS SSD 低端, 一边收低端货去拼Share
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • hp envy4 1008tx 对linux友好不 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389170 如题 有用过hp envy4的出来说下，最近打算入手这款本本 在网上查了一下，似乎安装linux有点麻烦， 再则在win7下双显卡是自动切换的，不能完全切换成单用独显或核显，不知在linux下能完全切换么 …
<ubuntu777> ?
<MeaCulpa> (123 of 621) Post-Build Cleaning (perl-core/IO-1.25
 * MeaCulpa perl这东西真麻烦，那么多小库要装，cpan又融合不进包管理
<ubuntu777> hollo
<cherrot> goagent2 放弃golang了啊
<nanque> why
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • [求助]openbox下qt程序没有提示的 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389175 原本以为是只有任务栏上是http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=168&t=387383 但是程序上也没有提示, 如图, 全是白色色块 统计信息: 发表于 由 晨★梦一柯南 — 2012-10-06 21:49
<ubuntu777> why
<ubuntu777> good evening
<\rs> microcai: sys-apps/systemd-186 升級到 sys-apps/systemd-194 有危險嗎？
<microcai> \rs:  没
<\rs> microcai: 相信你了……我還是有點怕
<microcai> \rs:  ... ...
<\rs> microcai: [blocks B      ] <sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r4 ("<sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r4" is b
<\rs> locking sys-apps/util-linux-2.22)
<microcai> \rs: 我是个追新族
<microcai> \rs:  一次升级。 都加到命令行上
<\rs> microcai: 把 sysvinit 幹掉後就沒有迴旋餘地了
<microcai> \rs:  有啊！ init=/bin/bash
<microcai> \rs:  直接用 bash 修复就死了
<microcai> \rs:  直接用 bash 修复就是了
<microcai> \rs:  要啥 sysvinit
<\rs> microcai: bash 爲什麼能幹 init 的事，它具備自動接管 parent process 死掉的子進程的功能？
<microcai> \rs:  ... 这个是个程序都有的功能
<zlei>     gtk.gdk.Display(display_name) 这个参数是什么东西啊
<zlei> 传当前窗口的标题吗？
<zlei> pygtk
<if_else> 各位兄台，systemd 启动服务，有 [failed] 的如何查看日志在哪里？
<if_else> 开机的时候太快了，没法锁定啊
<ubuntu777> 查看log文件.if_else兄
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 放心升，看好emerge 输出
<rsnail> 大家好！我问个问题， 我的论坛帐号好久没登录了， 我登录成功后又跳回登录界面，是怎么回事？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 清除cookies，然后重新登陆
<ubuntu777> 打开cokies
<rsnail> 清楚了，
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 我覺得我有一年沒用過 elogv 以及理會 log 了
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 稍稍看看输出即可，过去一年也没啥大不了的，现在的udev/systemd也许需要有的人内核里开启某些允许自动挂载的选项，具体忘了
<rsnail> 在论坛左下脚有个清理cookies， 我试过了不行，换浏览器也不行。
<MeaCulpa> \rs: 4年前的PAM升级，以及3年前的baselayout2, 这几年需要看的就这两个
<\rs> MeaCulpa: 去年有個 pam 升級也得留意 dispatch-conf
<MeaCulpa> 我到现在还env-update, dispatch-conf那diff怪怪的
<ubuntu777> 浏览器要允许cookies
<\rs> if_else: systemctl 會調用 PAGER 展示的
<if_else> \rs: 兄，我说的是启动 daemon' 的时候，刚才 kernel 切到 systemd 就报错了，可是开机提示太快了
<AK_47> 你们在说贱兔啊
<if_else> 都看都看不到，scroll lock 不管用
<AK_47> systemd有什么办法暂停啊？
<maplebeats> AK_47: 写个服务卡住它
<AK_47> maplebeats, 这都行？
<maplebeats> AK_47: 为什么不行。。。
<AK_47> systemd不太会
<rsnail> ubuntu777 谢谢
<if_else> 那 systemd 启动的日志当丢哪里去了？journalct -ab 木有关于这个错误提示关键字
<ubuntu777> 不客气
<maplebeats> if_else: 真的全在那里了。。。
<if_else> maplebeats:  if you want to find out about the status of your system run systemctl (no root privileges required) or look at the boot/system log with journalctl
<if_else> maplebeats: 兄，wiki 里面也提到 systemctl 和 journal 查看日志
<maplebeats> if_else: 对啊，没问题啊
<maplebeats> if_else: 我不是给你说过了么。。。
<if_else> maplebeats: 兄，可是开机的时候有 [ FAILED ] in red
<if_else> maplebeats: 兄，真的有，就在 welcome Archlinux 后，开头，可是太快了，马上就闪过去了，然后又 KMS 了
<maplebeats> if_else: 那你一个一个排除吧
<helonsy> 大家好，这个聊天室果然人比较多。。。。
<helonsy> 希望大家多多指教。。。
<maplebeats> helonsy: :)
<helonsy> 大家好，我想请教大家一个问题：我用Vim写C程序，然后我想在意个函数内进行查找，这样可以吗？目前我知道的是如果我把光标放在要查找的字符串下面，然后按fd就可以在本函数内找了，但是如果不用光标放在要查找的字符串下面呢？Vim有这功能吗？
<maplebeats> helonsy: vim本来就要一堆快捷键+插件+函数。。。自己要的功能自己写吧
<helonsy> maplebeats：您好，主要是我觉得这么好用的功能应该早就实现了，只是我没有发现而已，但是我从互联网上找了好久都没有找到，是不是确实没这功能啊？maplebeats Sir？
<maplebeats> helonsy: 没有功能就自己写哇。。。
<helonsy> maplebeats：您确定没有这个功能吗？
<maplebeats> helonsy: 这就不知道了，你上vim-cn邮件列表里问吧
<helonsy> 哦，还是非常感谢您。。。
<stanley_> ABC
<stanley_> Is anyone who can tell me sth about drivers supported by ubuntu?
<helonsy> stanley：这是中文点，别说洋文撒。。。。
<dwj> ..
<Drocula> 我大姐没在啊
<gebjgd> 这里还有大姐？
<Drocula> hi
<kk> Drocula, 好.. .  ㍙ 
<Drocula> 好吧机器人果然在
<kingheaven> ...
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭仔
<binker> 我回来啦
<binker> 一上班就忙到现在
<binker> 才有空坐下来
<ofan> gebjgd: 鬼仔
<wobu>  妖女
<kk>  06:09
<binker> Ubuntu
<binker> 上面有比较好好用的剪贴板工具么？
<binker> 类似MAC 的ClipMenu之类的小软件
<cap_sensitive> Hi. d^2y/dx 是啥意思？（不是 d^2/dx^2)
<binker> 不懂
<cap_sensitive> Hi. d^2y/dx 是啥意思？（不是 d^2/dx^2)
<luffy> ¹þ¹þ¹þ
<luffy> ²âÊÔ
<luffy> ²âÊÔ
<luffy> ???˵²¿ÁË»°£¿
<kk> luffy say: ???说部了话？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cap_sensitive> luffy: 编码不是 UTF-8 吧
<luffy> 哈哈哈
<cap_sensitive> Hi. d^2y/dx 是啥意思？（不是 d^2/dx^2)
<luffy> 怎么我打的字自己看不了?
<luffy> ???
<luffy> ^O¦Å^1
#ubuntu-cn 2012-10-07
<luffy> ¡£¡£¡£somebody help! ÎҴòµÄ×Ö×Լº¿´²»ÁË???
<ace___> ¹þ¹þ¹þ
<kk> ace___ say: 込込込 in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<hamo> quit
<abine> 终于可以用ssh在远程主机上下载了
<abine> 后台静默下载
<luffy> ·èÁË
<ace___> luffy: ÎÒ¿´Äã´òµÄ×ÖÁË
<kk> ace___ say: luffy: 我看你打的字了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<xjhv> 蛋疼
<abine> SSH客户端连接关闭后，远程主机的下载进程可以保持继续下载
<luffy> ace___: ²Å¹Ö
<abine> 以前不可用
<abine> ace___: 你要在设置一下
<abine> 编码
<xjhv> 这难道是终端里面export一下编码？
<abine> 不是哦
<abine> 你用的什么客户端？
<abine> 上面有选择用UTF-8的
<xjhv> luffy：你蛋疼嘛？
<luffy> T_T can't see anything
<xjhv> are you using the irc-client in terminal? try export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8?
<abine> 更改字符编码
<luffy> xjhv: yes.
<luffy> xjhv: cce (can it use utf-8? freebsd)
<xjhv> luffy: of course
<luffy> xjhv: help!
<xjhv> luffy: setenv LANG zh_CN.UTF-8
<abine> 你不3q一下啊
<xjhv> luffy: restart the X
<abine> Google it！！！！！！
<abine> OK？？
<xjhv> luffy: go to the tty，and run
<xjhv> setenv LANG zh_CN.UTF-8
<xjhv> setenv LC_ALL zh_CN.UTF-8
<ace___> abine:  nice! google cce
<luffy> xjhv: NO X
<xjhv> luffy: then restart the X,by to startx
<abine> reboot
<ace___> LC_ALL utf-8 ok ¹þ¹þ¹þ
<xjhv> luffy: e, just setenv or export the LANG and LC_ALL
<kk> ace___ say: LC_ALL utf-8 ok 込込込 in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<hello> xjhv: 他locale是utf-8
<luffy> ^1th^1th^1th
<xjhv> hello: utf8和UTF-8是同一玩意儿阿
<hello> xjhv: 不过她的输入法有问题吧...cce
<xjhv> luffy: add this in your ~/.cshrc
<hello> xjhv: cce的输入法有utf-8的吗
<xjhv> luffy: setenv LC_ALL zh_CN.UTF-8
<xjhv> setenv LANG zh_CN.UTF-8
<xjhv> setenv LC_CTYPE zh_CN.UTF-8
<hello> ???
<abine> 叫她搜索一下irc的设置
<luffy> xjhv: wait...^I`Ogoogle it
<hello> :-D
<xjhv> 遥想俺当年装个bsd，装个x,没这么蛋疼过，noX，如何过？
<hello> xjhv: locale+cce+irssi 谁有办法可以在这里 utf-8 ???
<abine> 现在你用的神马系统？
<luffy> abine: freebsd9
<abine> 用着怎么样？
<abine> 舒服么？》
<luffy> ´ò²»ÁË×֣¿
<xjhv> luffy: 咦，这么蛋疼，可以看到俺们说话了？
<luffy> :-D
<xjhv> 没有x，舒服个屁阿
<abine> 哭了没》
<abine> ？
<xjhv> 装了x，跟linux没啥区别
<abine> 你就装一个啊
<luffy> ......
<abine> 默认没有X的
<abine> 跟linux还是有区别的
<abine> 包管理和文件系统不宜用
<hello> luffy: pkg_add -r kde
<abine> 不一样
<luffy> ...
<xjhv> 装个Xfce要小得多，pkg_add 一下子装 kde，那得多大
<abine> 就是
<luffy> pkg_add -r xfce
<xjhv> 不过kde确实是freebsd下最好的桌面，体验好得很
<abine> 装个基本的X
<sou_> fvwm
<abine> gnome呢
<xjhv> pkg_add -r xorg-minimal？
<abine> 正解
<sou_> gnome的组件好用
<xjhv> gnome 在 fb 以下表现很渣，不过那都是好久前的事，现在说不定2.x表现稳定
<abine> tiny os用的那个X就是很小的了
<abine> 整个系统才多少MB
<hello> abine: 有没有perl.pl可以搭救她？
<abine> 木有
<xjhv> 洗澡去了，蛋疼
<abine> 你早上洗澡啊
<xjhv> 昨晚就没洗
<abine> 、烧热水了吗？
<xjhv> 我叉
<abine> 杀狗
<abine> 烧水洗澡美名其曰：杀狗
<xjhv> abine: 你好蛋疼
<abine> 因为过程类似
<xjhv> abine: 学生？
<cherrot> wordpress的post是怎么管理的，文章中插入的图片、视频也算作单独的post?
<hello> abine: perl不是万能吗
<abine> 木有东西是万能的
<abine> xjhv: 以前是
<abine> 现在不是了
<abine> 我在等待下载电影
<abine> 在后台下载的
<abine> 用ssh连接到一台远程主机上，在后台运行一个wgei进程
<abine> wget进程
<_____aaaa> cao,chinaUnix最新的帖子居然是2007年的,这说明ChinaUnix基本死掉了
<abine> 从迅雷离线中心把电影下载回来
<abine> 那是神马年代的事情了
<abine> 很多网站都是变成蜘蛛网了
<_____aaaa> abine: 蜘蛛网是什么意思
<abine> 你没见过蜘蛛网？
<_____aaaa> abine: 见过
<abine> 那你还问？
<_____aaaa> abine: 那你的比喻也太不形象了,害我想了半天,想多了
<abine> 蜘蛛网就是没人去的地方才有的
<abine> 比如一个老房子
<abine> 很久没有人打理了，里面就到处都是蜘蛛网了
<_____aaaa> abine: 不形象
<abine> 肿么叫形象
<abine> 你的名字有点  DT
<_____aaaa> abine: 白居易写诗,都听取村姑的意见,我仲么个知识分子都听不懂,还形象
<abine>  关键是我不是白居易
<abine> 我不是白居易
<_____aaaa> abine: 关键是比喻是为了让人明白
<abine> 恩
<abine> 老大
<abine> 你快点改名吧
<abine> 你的名字有点DT
<abine> 你那是下划线还是？
<_____aaaa> 永不改名
<_____aaaa> 下划线
<abine> 我先给你一个白眼先
<_____aaaa> mao: 猫来了?
<abine> 老鼠呢
<abine>  千年老猫来了
<abine> _____aaaa: k！
<abine> 我说怎么老无法用TAB补全你的名字
<abine> 现在可以了
<_____aaaa> 你原来认为那是什么,是问号?
<abine> 我也是打的下划线啊
<abine> 不过是全角的符号
<abine> 所以就无法补全了
<abine> 你改名了
<_____aaaa> abine: 玩玩,
<abine> 不是要做老鼠么》？？
<abine> 干脆一直叫老鼠好了
<abine> 我以后就叫你老鼠了
<abine> 米老鼠
<_____aaaa> abine: 话说王垠在做什么项目?很想讨教讨教
<abine> 你问他去
<_____aaaa> abine: 他有某有开源的项目
<_____aaaa> abine: 关键是他不在这
<abine> 你搜索他啊
<mao> _____aaaa: 怎么早阿
<abine> 老鼠要来给你当早点啊
<abine> 所以要早点
<abine> 话说越南的12生肖里面是有猫的
<_____aaaa> mao: 看那个the litle schemer看的兴奋了,半夜都爬起来了
<luffy> ^2^a^E^O
<luffy> ^1th^1th^1th
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • apache openoffice3.4中文版有小小缺陷，还是不合我用 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389213 1.功能上，还是没有我想要的定位功能。 2.安装后与小企鹅输入法冲突，使输入提示栏出现方框。 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangyukunshan — 2012-10-07 8:45
<tommy_temp> 大家早上好
<luffy_> ^1th^1th^1th
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求助 ubuntu12.04 安装后 装了LMAP后 重器系统 apache 出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389214 如图 系统重起后一直在这个画面不动 如何解决 本人是ubuntu 菜鸟 求前辈们详细解答 谢谢 摆脱了 统计信息: 发表于 由 369481377 — 2012-10-07 9:25
<luffy> ^1th^1th^1thlbnot~O^a'^I?'E`O^O'A"E¡ã'E
<luffy> shit
<imadper> adam8157: 早
<adam8157> imadper: 早啊
<imadper> adam8157: 回帝都了?
<adam8157> imadper: 没, 明晚才能到呢
<imadper> adam8157: 明天不上班吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 嗯 请假了
<imadper> adam8157: 你又pto
<adam8157> imadper: 我到年底还有17天带薪假... 正愁怎么休呢
<imadper> adam8157: 转给我....
<imadper> adam8157: 我帮你休...
<luffy> ^1th^1th^1th
<adam8157> imadper: 500一天卖给你
<imadper> adam8157: 屁, 我自己请一天假, 才损失160...
<luffy> ^1th^1th^1th
 * adam8157 盘口怪怪的
<luffy> ¹þ¹þ¹þ
<kk> luffy say: 込込込 in EUC-JP ? We use UTF-8 !
<luffy> ÂèµÄ
<imadper> luffy: 你正常了
<luffy> imadper: what
<imadper> luffy: 你的中文,貌似正常了
<luffy> imadper: Äã¿ÉÒÔ¿´µ½ÎÒ´òµÄ××ÖÂð???
<kk> luffy say: imadper: 你可以看到我打的鬃致?? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> luffy: ................................................算我没说....
<langhun> 大家好
<kk> langhun, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<luffy> imadper: Ôõôlinux¿ÉÒÔÓÃcceÉÏirc´òutf8£¬freebsd²»¿ÉÒÔ°¢???
<kk> luffy say: imadper: 怎么linux可以用cce上irc打utf8，freebsd不可以阿??? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> luffy: 不用cce...
<luffy> imadper: ÄãÓÃÄĸö£¿
<kk> luffy say: imadper: 你用哪个？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<imadper> 你说输入法?
<luffy> imadper: ¶÷
<langhun> Tool aimed at attacking clients as oppose to AP itself 是什么意思啊?
<imadper> fcitx...
<langhun> Opposed
<imadper> 我是有x环境的....
<hello> langhun: 无线被入侵了
<langhun> 没
<langhun> 后面半截死活不懂
<luffy> 哈哈哈，有没有人可以看见我
<imadper> luffy: 都看得见....
<luffy> 哈哈哈，成功败垂成
<luffy> 哈哈哈，成功!
<luffy> 爱死bsd了
<langhun> 美得啊
<luffy> langhun: 不过我看不见你们打的字
<luffy> :-D
<langhun> Ji xu yan jiu
<langhun> Neng kan jian ma ?
<langhun> :D
<luffy> langhun: 我看见了
<luffy> :-D
<langhun> Neng bang wo fanyi na ju hua ma ?
<luffy> 大牛们・我怎么才可以看见你们的字!!!
<luffy> 哈哈哈，我又来了
<luffy> 可以看见你们的字了!
<luffy> 爱死irssi了
<langhun> 你都死了n回了
<luffy> langhun: 很好!
<luffy> 哈哈哈，我有来了
<luffy> 这次vi也可以打中文了!欢迎大家交流!
<langhun> 来匆匆 去也冲冲
<langhun> ^ ^
<luffy> 我LANG=zh_CN.eucCN :-D 竟然可以上irc ...
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 怎样在shell里面写入sudo后面的密码？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389218 不想每次需要权限都得输入一次密码太麻烦。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leokan — 2012-10-07 10:48
<luffy> cherrot: 还有这样的?
<luffy> kk: 还有这样的?
<luffy> hello
<luffy> hello:
<kk> luffy, 只有到了那儿？  ㍢ 
<sou_> 把你的主机域名改对了就行了
<_____aaaa> 以前之习惯于用yum,那啥只管折腾,现在又习惯git,真酷
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • 求助啊！unity消失了怎么调回来 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389219 昨天下午安装12.04挺顺利的，接着就网上搜索咋设置特效，好在室友面前表演一下宣传一下，应该是在点点compiz后，桌面突然什么都没有了，，这让我新手怎么淡定，万般设置不回来了，恳请友邦人士 …
<hello> kk: Reload Window Manager
<kk> hello, 你有真正的换位思考。  ㍣ 
<hello> kk: 什么意思？
<kk> hello, “它”是指它，我想。  ㍣ 
<luffy> 哈哈哈!我又回来了.
<luffy> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllaabbccdddddddddddddddddddddd
<luffy> 很好!喜欢这里!
<hello> kk: reload window manager 是正确的吗...
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] @hello 你在调戏机器人吗？
<houge> 呃，话说wps for linux alpha5的问题多多啊
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] kk是机器人来的～
<hello> UbuntuTalk: ...
<houge> 距离人类使用还需时日。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不过这个机器人还很萌的。
<hello> ...
<cap_sensitive> Hi. d^2y/dx 是啥意思？（不是 d^2/dx^2)
<hello> kk: bug > kk   :-D
<hello> kk: 你中招了吗 ?
<kk> hello, 你能告诉我什么闲话？  ㍣ 
<hello> ...
<hello> kk: create bug >> kk
<hello> :-D
<luffy> 哈哈哈
<luffy> 太有趣了
<luffy> ...
<luffy> 没有人说话?
<xjhv> luffy: 咦
<luffy> xjhv: 能打
<luffy> xjhv: 怎么啦?
<xjhv> luffy: 你就只在 tty
<xjhv> luffy: 下生活吗
<luffy> xjhv: 你怎么知道?
<luffy> xjhv: 哈哈哈
<xjhv> luffy: 平时都不用什么其他的电脑吗？
<xjhv> luffy: 主用这台吗？且不装x？
<luffy> xjhv: tty下有python shell c可以了...
<xjhv> luffy: 高人，给跪了
<xjhv> luffy: 请问如何看黄片？
<luffy> xjhv: 用x就上网。。。看电影...是时候停下来学点东西了...
<luffy> xjhv: 请问如何在tty看...
<luffy> xjhv: :-D
<xjhv> luffy: 都在tty下生活，您肯定有办法做各种事阿？
<xjhv> 比如编辑word
<xjhv> luffy: 搞excel
<luffy> xjhv: framebuffer 可以看阿
<luffy> xjhv: 我现在在vga下，也想看。。。求指导!!!
<xjhv> luffy: 蛋疼，我知道这玩意儿，framebuffer早被俺去掉了
<xjhv> luffy: kms可以吗
<luffy> xjhv: 不知道...如何设置使用?
<xjhv> luffy: 哥，您太高人了，表示不要问俺，俺没这么蛋疼过
<xjhv> luffy: linux下俺是有kms支持，所以去掉内核framebuffer
<xjhv> 俺用bsd那会儿也是装x阿，
<xjhv> 不，确切说，俺没不装x过
<luffy> xjhv: kms...我去看一下...
<luffy> xjhv: kms蓝屏死机?
<cap_sensitive> luffy: tty 下是可以用 mplayer 的
<cap_sensitive> framebuffer 驱动
<luffy> cap_sensitive: 我没有开fb.可以吗?莫认的vga
<cap_sensitive> luffy: 不行的。
<ofan> 藍屏死機？
<luffy> cap_sensitive: .....
<luffy> ofan: 你打的字我看不到...
<cap_sensitive> luffy: 那么大的屏幕，分辨率太低了实用性大大下降呀。建议 fb + tmux/screen
<luffy> ofan: 难道我有要换LANG ？？？
<luffy> ofan: \u85cd屏死\u6a5f :-D
<_____aaaa> ofan: gebjgd建议我们合伙搞基,这样我也可以去美定居
<luffy> :-O
<roylez_> _____aaaa: ...
<luffy> 这么好的事!我也要!
<roylez_> adam8157: 你赶紧入伙吧
<adam8157> roylez_: 啥子?
<roylez_> 11:55 <    _____aaaa > ofan: gebjgd建议我们合伙搞基,这样我也可以去美定居
<luffy> :-D 系统才用了40M
<adam8157> ...
<_____aaaa> roylez_: 你脱了让大家搞先
<roylez_> adam8157: 帽子
<_____aaaa> 笑爆了
<roylez_> adam8157: 城管不上岗，都翻天了
<luffy> 请问大家用python如何写代码...分享：我写代码前先加一行   -*- coding: utf8 -*-
<luffy> 我断网了?
<_____aaaa> adam8157: 要不你先来
<hello> hello
<kk> hello, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<_____aaaa> world
<luffy> 哈哈哈
<_____aaaa> luffy: 笑主席么
<luffy> cap_sensitive: 有多大的屏幕???
<luffy> _____aaaa: :-D
<cap_sensitive> luffy: 我是意思是：现在电脑的屏幕的分辨率一般挺高的，不用 fb 有点浪费分辨率
<ofan> luffy: 你看不到事你的問題
<ofan> _____aaaa: 你跟 gebjgd 搞吧
<ofan> 我沒空
<luffy> cap_sensitive: 哦
<_____aaaa> ofan: 为什么这个频道总有人不下线呢,都是ubuntu开发的么,挂着?
<luffy> ofan: 怎么设置可以看到？
<_____aaaa> ofan: 公司规定?
<ofan> _____aaaa: 機器挂的
<ofan> 我關了機照樣在線
<adam8157> roylez_: 刚做饭去了
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣，我都吃完了
<ofan> adam8157: 好賢惠
<_____aaaa> ofan: 什么机器?
<ofan> _____aaaa: 電腦
<_____aaaa> ofan: 给我挂下
<adam8157> roylez_: 我还在家, 但是老妈不在家...
<adam8157> roylez_: 开吃
<ofan> roylez_: 。。。
<ofan> 剛準備會
<roylez_> adam8157: 我已经归位了
<ofan> _____aaaa: https://znc.ofan.me
<ofan> znc應該加個自動註冊的
<ofan> _____aaaa: https://znc.ofan.me:7788
<kk> ofan,啥网址y ZNC - Web Frontend
<roylez_> adam8157: 打算看什么时候煮蛋器特价买个回来蒸包子...
<_____aaaa> ofan: 你给的地址有钓鱼?
<adam8157> roylez_: 略小
<ofan> _____aaaa: 你有毛好掉得
<roylez_> adam8157: 早餐你吃几个？能蒸俩就够了
<adam8157> roylez_: .
<roylez_> adam8157: 你啥时候归位？
<adam8157> roylez_: 明晚
<hello> ofan: 你的网址如何使用的
<hello> ofan: 注册不了
<xiaoshi> =-O测试下。
<dwj> ..
<Keshi> Hello... I was wondering an anyway else has problems with Ubuntu's IME?
<xjhv> Keshi: chinese input method?
<xjhv> Keshi: fcitx, the best one!
<ofan> hello: 现在没有注册页面，你需要我可以手动添加一个
 * ofan uses rime
<Keshi> xjhv: :) Thank you!
<xjhv> Keshi: smile://:)
<cherrot> roylez_, 主席早
<roylez_> cherrot: 早，保护费拿来
<hello> ofan:
<hello> ofan: thanks!
<mao> hi ,ipmi怎么关掉重定向
<cherrot> roylez_, ....
<cherrot> roylez_, 木有保护费。。
<cherrot> roylez_, 功德要么
<roylez_> cherrot: 我数据库可以给自己加
<roylez_> cherrot: 你还是付现金吧 lol
<cherrot> roylez_, ....
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 错误报告 • 开个主题来骂骂ubuntu，期待中文版的开发者改进改进。期待大家支持 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389222 停用ubuntu很多年了，原来用的还是09版。最近更新了12.04，觉得ubuntu最大的问题就是没有那么方便的安装程序和应用程序。 在直接安装12.04的时候，出现了很多 …
<maplebeats> 。。。。。
<maplebeats> roylez_: 功德能换软妹币么？
<roylez_> maplebeats: 不能。反过来你拿软妹币给我，我可以给你换功德...
<roylez_> maplebeats: 独家代理
<maplebeats> roylez_: 擦，你以为你是人民银行啊:(
 * maplebeats ..........
<maplebeats> 对了，功德有什么用
<maplebeats> 能看到OOXX？
<roylez_> maplebeats: 10点功德以上才能举报。3天内如果累计功德小于-10不能发帖
<maplebeats> roylez_: 我晕，谁减我功德了，昨天我明明看到是2点的。。。倒
<maplebeats> 又变成2点了。。。:(
<roylez_> maplebeats: 缺德仔
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 啥玩意？
<xiaoshi> 各位好。
 * maplebeats 好啊
<xiaoshi> 新人报道。大家不要欺负俺。
<maplebeats> xiaoshi: 不会欺负你，这里的人都是搞基的
<xiaoshi> 8-)
<cherrot> xiaoshi, 笑屎了？
<ofan> hello: 给我说你要的用户名和密码
<ofan> hello: 如果不会用znc,先看看文档， wiki.znc.in
<xiaoshi> 此群好水啊。
<cherrot> upstart对待软链接和对待普通文件的方式不一样啊…… 竟然直接忽略软链接了……
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不水不正常
<ofan> cherrot: 所以说正常
<maplebeats> 谁有hdparm.service啊。。。for systemd的
<ofan> cherrot: 所以说渣
<cherrot> ofan, upstart是canonical开发的？
<ofan> maplebeats: 我都写到rc.local里
<ofan> 自己写个.service也没几行
<maplebeats> ofan: 我挂起之后，复原了。。。
<ofan> cherrot: 为ubuntu开发的
<xiaoshi> catfish 没有everything 好用。大家有推荐好用的linux文件搜索工具么？
<ofan> xiaoshi: find
<maplebeats> locate。。。。
<cherrot> ofan, soga
<cherrot> xiaoshi, find 还不够好用么 lol
<worm> tree |grep sth...
 * maplebeats 果然是个bug啊
<worm> 我一般都是tree >tree.log 然后cat tree.log|less再在less里面搜索的……
<ofan> ...
<roylez_> xiaoshi: find / locate
<hello> ofan: 我要luffy这个名。。。太感激你了
<hello> ofan: :)
<tommy_temp> ？
<xiaoshi> thanks
<tommy_temp> xiaoshi: 你是
<tommy_temp> xiaoshi: 说点中文件啥的，好认、
<maplebeats> worm:  你这方法无知了
<maplebeats> s/知/敌/。。。
<ofan> hello: 密码
<xiaoshi> 啊。无门无派
<ofan> hello: 这个不是注册irc nick的
<worm> 好吧……我只是想自己做个文件系统目录而已……
<hello> ofan: 密码：verygood
<maplebeats> xiaoshi: 无门派也敢来啊
<ofan> hello: 只是一个代理
<hello> ofan: :)
<ofan> 喔槽。。
<hello> ofan: :-D
<ofan> hello: 你先看看znc是啥再说
<hello> ofan: 好的！感谢！我去看wiki....
<maplebeats> pm怎么设定在唤醒的时候运行命令啊
<ofan> maplebeats: 有hook
<ofan> maplebeats: 记得wiki上有
<maplebeats> ofan: 那个不是在休眠的时候触发的么。。。
<hello> ofan: 我还是先看wiki再说吧。。。全en的。。。
<ofan> maplebeats: 唤醒后也有
<maplebeats> ofan: 好吧，我又没仔细看。。。（并在唤醒过程中按照字母逆序执行）
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • anjuta的内置终端 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389225 Anjuta有一个内置的终端 这个用的不是特别爽 我想用我系统的终端来显示程序运行的结果 请问各位高手可不可以实现？应如何配置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 NLimpid — 2012-10-07 12:59
<luffy> ...
<luffy> 有人要 用我的名字???
<tommy_temp> who?
<luffy> 没有
<luffy> ^M
<luffy> ¿
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋到京了？
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • | 与xargs究竟有什么区别？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389233 | 与xargs究竟有什么区别？ |用来将前一个命令的标准输出传递到下一个命令的标准输入， xargs将前一个命令的标准输出传递给下一个命令，作为它的参数。 好难理解，什么时候用|，什么时候用xargs,他们的区 …
<hamo> roylez_ 为我写的代码颤抖吧！
<roylez_> hamo: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 在看片呢
<roylez_> hamo: expendables2
<hamo> roylez_ 说中文名
<roylez_> hamo: 敢死队2
<microcosm> 敢死队2在哪里可以看？？？？？？
<microcosm> roylez_:哥哥，在哪里看的？？？？？
<kungfan> 有没有人能推荐一款u盘加密工具？
<zrqlx126> win下有些u盘自带有加密工具，非常好
<kungfan> 比如？希望能推荐下，非常感谢
<zrqlx126> 闪迪和金士顿都有。linux下还不知道
<ofan> microcosm: 你是主席的妹妹？
<mayli> zrqlx126: kungfan truecrypt
<roylez_> microcosm: 海盗湾自己下
<ofan> 最近没好片
<kungfan> truecrypt 太麻烦了，好像U盘加密也不好用
<sgxxyx> 12.04怎么开启root登录啊
<zrqlx126> 优盘加密，仅仅针对保密要求较高的商业数据和私人数据
<sgxxyx> 这么多人怎么没几个说话的啊
<zrqlx126> 除非我的u盘里面有艳照，否则我不考虑使用加密的方式存储数据
<sgxxyx> 。。。。
<sgxxyx> :-&
<sgxxyx> 为什么我的ubuntu装好以后empathy里可选的协议就只有5个了呢
<sgxxyx> 而且一直提示我network error
<zrqlx126> 坛子里面有人开发过安卓原生软件的吗？
<roylez_> adam8157: 黑毛呢？怎么就溜了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 不知道啊
<roylez_> adam8157: 你都不好好看着点你的黑毛
<luffy> zrglx126: 我开发过
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 最近遇到的几个问题，大家遇到了么 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389238 系统：Ubuntu12.04 FlashPlayer11.2.238 firfox5.0.1播放视频flash崩溃（软件中心的谷歌浏览器也是崩溃），sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins也没用； 网页安装谷歌浏览器安装不成功（什么提 …
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 小白在ubuntu11.10（64位）上安装abaqus6.10过程 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389240 linux小白一名，但是还想在linux上安装abaqus，于是搜着帖子如何安装，找了很多帖子试了 好几遍，终于成功了，高兴之余，把整个过程记录下来共享，以方便类似我这样 …
<mao> hi, 能不能在if判断里直接得到命令的返回值？
<mao> bash
<mao> bash编程
<alvin_rxg> $!
<mao> alvin_rxg: 不是这个
<alvin_rxg> if [ -z $(blabla) ]; ?
<mao> alvin_rxg: 也不行阿
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<ofan> mao: 什么返回值，exit code?
<ofan> 还是输出
<mao> ofan: 不是输出
<mao> echo hello
<mao> echo $?
<mao> 0
<ofan> mao: 那是exit code
<mao> ofan: 嗯，exit code
<mao> ofan: 想直接在if里判断命令是否执行成功
<luffy> ls
<luffy> 代刚
<cherrot> 国内的企业都很不自由么。。。
<luffy> 测试
<kk> luffy, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<ofan> mao: echo 1 && echo yes
<alvin_rxg> echo whatever && echo yes
<alvin_rxg> :SD
<alvin_rxg> :D
<ofan> mao: 或者ooxx; if [ $? -eq 0 ];then echo yes;fi
<aWiz8g> test
<kk> aWiz8g, 点点点.  ㍧ 
<worm> 怎么这么多Test?
<aWiz8g> 我看看我能不能说话 第一次上irc
<mao> ofan: alvin_rxg 有没有一个方法，比如引号什么之类的，把exit code取出来
<aWiz8g> 谁遇到过下面的问题，帮忙看看，谢谢了
<aWiz8g> # mount -t reiserfs /dev/sdc1 /media/yeahtm/
<aWiz8g> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1,
<aWiz8g>        missing codepage or helper program
<aWiz8g> 日志输出
<aWiz8g> [ 8949.813969] REISERFS warning (device sdc1): sh-2021 reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on sdc1
<kk> aWiz8g:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<alvin_rxg> 字面意思
<luffy> aWiz8g: 你用root登陆吗?
<ofan> mao: 没有
<luffy> aWiz8g: 那你赶快是一下 rm -f /
<luffy> :-D
<ofan> aWiz8g: 文件系统不对
<alvin_rxg> 木有 -r 安全
<microcosm> 各位，LINUXTOY网站被墙了 已经没法看了，是不是
<ofan> aWiz8g: 或者数据损坏了
<luffy> alvin_rxg: 哈哈,应该加-r
<dwj> ......
<kk> 新 Vim和Emacs • 请教很初级的问题，Emacs与xp复制粘贴这些快捷键冲突怎么解决？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389246 刚开始用emacs:) 统计信息: 发表于 由 ilinxiao — 2012-10-07 16:30
<Gjko> hi
<kk> Gjko, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<_____aaaa> format /dev/sda
<_____aaaa> linux下也没什么好玩的,时间长了寂寞啊
<ace___> hello
<ace___> 測試
<kk> ace___, 好.. .  ㍨ 
<huangya> 这几天在学习linux下各种命令实现的源码，所以下载了一个coreutils包，我想单独编译各种命令，比如mkdir.c。但是提示'progname _name' ‘set_program_name'.请问编译命令少了什么头文件或库？
<luffy> ???
<alvin_rxg> 直接 gcc 吧……
<huangya> 我在coreutils-8.13目录下运行命令：gcc src/mkdir.c  -I./lib lib/mkdir-p.c lib/modechange.c  lib/quote.c lib/savewd.c -I./src/ src/prog-fprintf.c lib/error.c  提示'progname _name' ‘set_program_name'没有定义
<alvin_rxg> pls ENGLISH ...
<huangya> what？这不是中文频道吗？
<alvin_rxg> 我看不懂 :D
<CyrusYzGTt> 狗日的
<dwj> ...
<dwj> 中文的
<alvin_rxg> 习惯问题，很多专业的东西被翻译成中文后，我看不懂…
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 我比你好些
<maplebeats> alvin_rxg: 中英文都看不懂
<alvin_rxg> :D
<alvin_rxg> 以后帮人解决问题时，还是先  export LC_ALL=C
<hello> alvin_rxg: export LC_ALL=C 有什么好处???
<alvin_rxg> hello: hello 全英文环境
<hello> alvin_rxg: 哦
<alvin_rxg> 不知道是不是 posix
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • AirLive X-USB 无线网卡（芯片AR9170） Linux下的驱动等问题，很急，还望高手帮忙！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389250 购买了AirLive X-USB 无线网卡，芯片是AR9170，想用这个网卡的5.8GHz 802.11a Ad-hoc模式，用网卡之间来收发数据，在Linux环境下，想把网卡插在ARM …
<ace___> 測試
<maplebeats> ace___: test fail
<ace___> 不好意思...測試成功...
<ace___> ？？？測試成功???
<alvin_rxg> 机器人不认正体中文
<luffy> 有bug
<hello> ^_^哈
<hello> alvin_rxg: 有问题！如果机器人不认正体中文。那 #ubuntu-tw怎么办?
<alvin_rxg> hello: 我是说…… kk 的主人没有对“測試”加以判断…… #ubuntu-tw 又没有 kk 吧。。
<ace___> ǢǢǢ
<ace___> «ܦn
<ace___> ǢǢǢ
<kk> ace___ say: лвлвлв in IBM866 ? We use UTF-8 !
<ace___> 哈哈哈
<alvin_rxg> recode_out_default_charset=blabla ?
<alvin_rxg> 就这样？
<alvin_rxg> ????
<ace___> alvin_rxg: recode_out_default_charset=utf-8 也沒有用!!!
<alvin_rxg> ÊÇÂ
<kk> alvin_rxg say: 是嘛？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> ÎÒÏÖÔÚ gb2312 ¾Í¿ÉÒÔÁËѽ :D
<kk> alvin_rxg say: 我现在 gb2312 就可以了呀 :D in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<maplebeats> 。。。。。。
<alvin_rxg> ÿþÈTÈTÈT^ÿ
<luffy> alvin_rxg: 你怎么了???
<alvin_rxg> §Ú?¨Æ°Ú
<kk> alvin_rxg say: ㏀?㉵겠 in EUC-KR ? We use UTF-8 !
<alvin_rxg> ...
<hello> 哈哈哈
<alvin_rxg> áÅä§?
<alvin_rxg> ???
<hello> alvin_rxg: 你怎么了?
<alvin_rxg> 随便改 recode 么
<hello> alvin_rxg: 是的，你没事了
<luffy> 请问freebsd用什么x-font???
<jiero> 喂喂喂。
<hello> 各位研究什么呢？不讨论一下
<jiero> hello: 一般，不对着个人的信息都被忽略，除非真闲着。
<hello> jiero: 哦
<jiero> hello: 闲着吗？过来帮我翻译英文词典。
<jiero> hello:  http://wordnet.cherrot.com/
<kk> jiero,啥网址y (中文) Mandarin Chinese WordNet : by wnms1.04 on asianwordnet []
<hello> jiero: :-D
<jiero> adam8157 hamo 这么认真了，只干幕后不来聊天了啊。
<roylez_> adam8157: 据说你打台球？
 * imadper 
<roylez_> adam8157: 我给你找了个台球师傅 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac436723
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 汪星人从此称霸台球界长达20年~ - AcFun弹幕视频网
<jiero> roylez_ hamo跟着你了？怎么看不到了
<abine> 花几百块钱买个路由器还不如买个全集成的APU主板划算啊
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • win2003/2008 远程Ubuntu桌面之后只有背景图片 有什么办法能解决吗 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389254 用的 ubuntu server 12.04 LTS windows用太多了不太习惯命令行界面 然后装了一个GUI 然后用win2003/2008自带的远程桌面查看ubuntu 只有一张背景图片 不知道如何解决 统计信息:  …
<abine> 可扩展性比较强
<abine> AMD A10-5800K APU
<abine> ASUS F2A85-V Pro
<abine> 4x 4GB DDR3-1600
<abine> OCZ Vertex 4 256GB SSD
<abine> Enermax MaxRevo 1200w PSU
<gebjgd> abine: 你刚知道
<abine> 这个用来跑Ubuntu+虚拟机肯定很快
<gebjgd> abine: 不过看你干嘛用了 如果为了功耗 不如买个arm
<gebjgd> abine: 如果是为了些桌面应用 apu跑系统相当不错
<abine> 用来当下载机器
<abine> 恩
<abine> 不是用来编译的
<gebjgd> abine: 那不如用arm
<abine> 偶尔来上上网啊
<abine> 看看网页
<abine> 播放下载回来的视频
<abine> 当作文件服务器之类的
<abine> 在局域网内共享文件
<gebjgd> abine: arm足够
<gebjgd> abine: 我现在就是用arm
<abine> 不够
<gebjgd> abine: 文件服务器
<gebjgd> abine: 下载机
<gebjgd> abine:足够
<abine> 偶尔还上上网，看高清视频的
<abine> 就是没有玩游戏
<abine> 上网，下载，看视频，听音乐
<abine> 聊天
<abine> 弄个XBMC
<gebjgd> 足够
<abine> 那些刷路由器固件的弱爆了
<abine> 那么点固件存储空间
<abine> 弄个APU全集成的小主板
<abine> 随便折腾
<gebjgd> abine: 更耗电
<gebjgd> abine: 至少20w
<gebjgd> abine: 那apu的小集成主板
<abine> 17瓦这样
<adam8157> roylez_: acfun新版播放器原来是可以设置字体的...
<abine> 但是性能可以翻好几百倍啊
<abine> adam8157：acfun新版播放器好像不能关掉弹幕
<adam8157> abine: 可以的
<abine> 喜欢用旧版的
<abine> 那艺大堆碍眼的垃圾评论都关了
<gebjgd> abine: 17w是最低的 平均20w
<abine> 嗯
<abine> 可以忽略不计了
<abine> 你用arm的功耗是多少啊？
<abine> 具体什么配置的？
<abine> 参考一下
<gebjgd> abine: 3w
<gebjgd> abine: 如果长时间开机还是arm划算
<abine> 你光是用来下载么？
<gebjgd> abine: 我的arm24小时开机 文件系统 下载 和现在的irc
<abine> 什么配置？？
<gebjgd> abine: 128内存
<abine> 提供一下产品习惯弄好
<abine> 型号
<luffy> -_-都是高手
<gebjgd> abine: dockstar
<abine> 希捷DockStar？？？？
<gebjgd> abine: 对
<gebjgd> abine: 自己跑的debian arm
<abine> 你怎么安装上去的？？
<abine> 那个你买的多少钱？
<abine> 这里网上报价是100
<abine> 要是好玩就整一个
<abine> 高清大片神马的，偶最喜欢了！可国内网速不给力啊有木有！一部蓝光动辄几十大G，伤不起啊！小水管挂一天一夜下一部那叫郁闷，电费都交不起啊有木有！
<gebjgd> abine: 有教程
<abine> 嗯
<gebjgd> abine: 从来都是在线看
<gebjgd> abine: 现在国内报价才100软民币？
<abine> 在线看的画面是一塌糊涂
<gebjgd> abine: 太便宜了 你应该买它几个
<gebjgd> abine: 我66欧买的
<abine> 我刚在网上看的介绍
<gebjgd> abine: 在线看表示不错
<abine> 现在很多类似产品
<gebjgd> abine: 对于在线看的质量表示很好
<abine> 价格掉的快
<abine> 你们那里网速好啊
<abine> 我们标称2M的网速
<abine> 实际上最多1.5M
<abine> 顶天了
<abine> 有一段时间，发神经可以达到4M的速度
<abine> 我还以为是电信大发慈悲
<abine> 给我们免费升级了呢
<abine> 谁知好景不长
<abine> 不久就打回原形了
<abine> 好像是让客户感受一下更快的网速体验
<abine> 仅此而已
<jiero> abine: 。。。
<abine> 空欢喜一阵子
<jiero> abine: 我发现，除了北京，我见到的基本速度都是 4M
<abine> 过后害老子郁闷N个星期
<abine> 尼玛，早知道趁网速快多下载几部高清大片神马的
<abine> 打回原形后，照旧小水管
<abine> 一部1080P 的电影下载几个星期
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> abine: 我直接看 youtube 1080p。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 。发现国内可以看 youtube 1080p都不卡的。
<abine> 老大，俺家没有爬墙的木梯子
<jiero> abine:  用收费的服务就是了。
<jiero> abine: 有收费的仓库在线的
<abine> 那土鳖有时候可以看有时候发神经
<abine> 和孤狗是一个德性的
<abine> 都被阉割了
<alvin_rxg> 谁送我这个？  http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/07/korean-company-offers-3-5-inch-quad-core-arm-linux-computer-for-129/
<kk> alvin_rxg ⇪ t: Korean company’s tiny quad-core ARM Linux computer packs a punch at $129 | Ars Technica
<jiero> abine: 看没有中文评论的就没问题了
<jiero> abine: 只封中文相关的。
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  坏人。
<abine> 总是错误
<abine> 我没看中文的
<jiero> 有中文评论就完蛋
<abine> 对那些意见粪子没兴趣
<abine> 我主要是看一些相关的演示视频
<abine> 科技类的
<alvin_rxg> gfw 就是 科技类的。。
<abine> 瘾科技之类的
<abine> Ubuntu色演示视频等等诸如此类
<abine> 没爬墙的梯子好像都无法访问的
<abine> 这个板子不错
<abine> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/09/99-raspberry-pi-sized-supercomputer-touted-in-kickstarter-project/
<kk> abine,啥网址y $99 Raspberry Pi-sized “supercomputer” touted in Kickstarter project | Ars Technica
<abine> ARM的
<zent00> 测试
<kk> zent00, 点点点.  ㍫ 
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求助啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389257 我今天刚刚装好 ubuntu 12.04 现在 在弄vimrc 然后 我想编程的时候 能高亮 但是 写好 syntax on 后 运行出错了 就是打开一个东西时候 出现错误了 语句如下“Error detected while processing /home/way/.vimrc: line 19: E319: Sorry, the com …
<cleamoon> NND，和SB房东倒哧了两天才把网修好...结果是线折了...
<hamo_back> adam8157: 蛋蛋回京了？
<adam8157> hamo_back: 还在家 明天晚上抵京
<hamo_back> adam8157: 灰回来啊...
<adam8157> hamo_back: 高铁
<jiero> hamo_back: 。
<hamo_back> adam8157: 你家有直接到北京的高铁？
<adam8157> hamo_back: 我先去青岛... 然后
<jiero> hamo_back:  你坐公交车去北京的？
<hamo_back> jiero: 罗姐？
<jiero> hamo_back: 。
<hamo_back> jiero: 木有啊...长途客车啊
<adam8157> hamo_back: 明年我们这儿就有了
<adam8157> hamo_back: 你跳槽的事情有啥消息么?
<hamo_back> adam8157: 大放假的，哪会有消息，不过上次C家那个英国猎头让我明天上班了给他发邮件，他要给我打电话，不知道啥事情...
<adam8157> hamo_back: 去uk的话带上我
<hamo_back> adam8157: 那一定...
<hamo_back> adam8157: 等着你去炸白金汉宫呢...
<adam8157> hamo_back: 咋可能
<adam8157> hamo_back: 和我妈看电视去了, 再聊
<jiero> adam8157_away:  你和你妈一起去了北京？
<hamo_back> roylez_: 别看片了...出来干活
<roylez_> hamo_back: ...
<roylez_> hamo_back: sanguosha...
<hamo_back> roylez_: ...
<hamo_back> roylez_: 又是这gaoji货..
<roylez_> hamo_back: ==哈
<abine> cleamoon: 你确定不是被老鼠咬了？
<cleamoon> abine, 是被房东咬了
<cleamoon> abine, 房东在垃圾房拣的网线，随便一用，2了
<abine> 房东是属老鼠的吧？
<kk> 新 软件推荐 • 天涯论坛文章下载器 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389259 天涯论坛文章下载器是我自己编写的一个脚本。功能是把天涯某个帖子的所有回复的内容 合并成一个页面，并脱水掉所有的广告和脚本，只保留图片和文本。这样子不用翻页一页一页的看，一下子把帖子的内容 …
<binker> 在面板上添加了一个快速启动器
<binker> 点击一下就可以把隔壁房间的Windows主机给关机或者重启了
<binker> 隔壁的人肯定快要郁闷死了
<binker> [#Ubuntu-CN] ????????????Ubuntu????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? /topic
<binker> 我一上来就收到这样的信息
<binker> [#Ubuntu-CN] ????????????Ubuntu????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? /topic
<binker> 是ChanServ自动发过来的
<binker> 每次都是这样
<binker> 能不能不发过来阿
<maplebeats> binker: 你把它直接block掉就行了
<binker> 怎么block？
<binker> 没弄过
<binker> 我一登录就自动发过来了
<alvin_rxg> binker: /ignore ChanServ notice
<binker> 我的客户端用不了那些命令
<binker> 不支持
<binker> 未知命令，请使用 /help 查阅可用命令
 * binker 伸个懒腰
<roylez_> hamo: 黑毛君？
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
<hamo> roylez_: avfan看不了什么情况？
<roylez_> hamo: 人渣不解释
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 你居然没看过阿姐撸...
<hamo> roylez_: 弱爆了...
<roylez_> hamo: 点那个使用老版播放器
<hamo> roylez_: 根本没有好呗。。载入不完全...
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac436121
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 三边之后熊孩子让你忘记爆刘继芬原版怎麽唱 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<hamo> roylez_: 奇怪了，只有那个汪星人那个看不了...
<jiero> hamo roylez 你们都会卖萌。。。
<binker> 这年头就流行这个
<binker> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cn/linux/l-cn-kdump1/
<kk> binker ⇪ t: 深入探索 Kdump，第 1 部分
<imadper> hamo: ....
<kk> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 求教：关于python数据结构list的取片问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=389264 我是python的初学者，请大家不要见笑...有以下代码： Code: #!/usr/bin/env python # -*- coding: utf-8 -*- listdata = ['ken1', 'ken2', 'ken3', 'ken4', 'ken5'] i = len(listdata) int(i) while i>0 and i!=0:    for item in range(i-2,i):  …
<imadper> hamo: 目测你们不支持whitespace....
<hamo> imadper: 这么gaoji的语言...
<hamo> imadper: 我第一次听说...
<imadper> hamo: 去看wikipeida
<hamo> imadper: 看了...
<hamo> imadper: 太gaoji了，不适合我
<hamo> imadper: brainfuck我都看不懂..这个就更看不懂了...
<imadper> hamo: ... 我都看不懂...
<imadper> hamo: ook知道吗?
<hamo> imadper: 母鸡
<imadper> hamo: 那个语言更gaoji... 适合你~
<jusss> hamo: 勇士，long time no see
<hamo> jusss: lol
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac436593
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 江南Style无伴奏纯背景音 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<imadper> jusss: hamo回家了吧....
<hamo> imadper: 求ook的link
<hamo> roylez_: 这绝对是用来黑鸟叔的
<roylez_> hamo: 这货居然放了个屁
<jusss> roylez_: 主席，long time no see
<roylez_> hamo: 最后居然写了屁的来源...
<roylez_> jusss: 不踢你
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 最近猎头流行英国旅游+工作
<imadper> hamo: http://www.dangermouse.net/esoteric/ook.html
<kk> imadper ⇪ t: DM's Esoteric Programming Languages - Ook!
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 电话两头都是中国人...说不定是拿软件冒充的
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 我那个倒是电话过了，应该是个不懂技术的英国人
<hamo> imadper: ...
<imadper> hamo: ook?
<imadper> hamo: ook.
<imadper> hamo: ook!
<roylez_> jusss: 在家几天没踢人，腰酸背疼，还得了感冒
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 得了吧
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 大部分还是中国人
<imadper> roylez_: 坏人主席...
<imadper> hamo: 那个英国佬是多无聊来中国找到你了?
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 来自linkedin....
<hamo> imadper: ^^^
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 那不用怀疑，中国人
<hamo> imadper: MeaCulpa 我也觉得他们是无聊了...
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 这样的我遇到4 - 5人了
<imadper> hamo: 我还是觉得, 那个人是印度人.
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dxmnagvwdfg.gif
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我最后一次，有个家伙问我想干点啥，我直接说，我觉得我英文比大部分猎头牛，技术比面试官牛，我愿做猎头
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 对方说啥？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 笑而不语
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 然后我就问你们待遇如何，英国签证拿的哪种，和外服签合同否
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 那猎头是这个公司的  www.vertex-solutions.co.uk/ 电话我查国了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 总之就是我开始面他们，然后他们就挂了..
<piggybox> 猎头也不靠英文和技术混饭啊
<hamo> piggybox: 猎头都是混人脉的...
<piggybox> hamo: 是啊
<hamo> imadper: 你咋知道这么多gaoji的语言？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 这家我接触过，这年头LinkedIn上流行这个的
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 其实基本都是亚太的，新马港之类注册的
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 这个不了解了...不过我真是觉得这种跨国的hire不靠谱...
<jusss> roylez_: 这两天纠结数组是啥
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ....
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不过我对这个也无所谓，关键是你丫越洋电话打过来聊老久，结果价钱开不起，那不是搞笑么
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 猎头被你吓趴了？
<jusss> 感觉数组才是c里最难懂的东东
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 哪有什么跨国hire, 招人的单位还是国内的office
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我有点受不了了...动不动就是unkown location, 办公室里烦啊
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 没准就skype挂个英国号...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 很有可能
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 也有，我收过google UK分舵的邀请，面了几面挂了
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 要是过了，就去google UK分舵的新大楼了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我现在看到Unknown Location就烦
<roylez_> hamo: 英国吃的糟糕，工资低
<MeaCulpa> 英国的G应该还好
<hamo> roylez_: 挂了...啥都说不了了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Fish n' Chips我觉得还行嘛
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 吃不了...太油了..
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 西方IT企业， 重技术的，不在乎雇佣本国人，重成本的，都被阿三忽悠去了，你还是算了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 中国菜全世界公认最油腻
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac393671
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 英国料理究竟有多难吃 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: -_-!
<hamo> roylez_: AVFAN神！
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 给我土豆，胡椒，鸡肉，Cheese就可以活
 * hamo 尼玛，现在微软招人真疯狂！
<Freebuilder> 收藏的电子书太多了，如何整理是好？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 码字还是有希望的
<MeaCulpa> Freebuilder: 取个有代表意义的文件名
<piggybox> 微软不是抱怨有6k个岗位找不满因为H1B签证发不出
<Freebuilder> 「古文觀止（上册）－吳楚材、吳調侯－映雪堂藏版－中华书局－1963.pdf」感觉用「－」做分隔符不太好。
<hamo> piggybox: 国内也招的很凶
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 发现还是中国的果酱好吃。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 用高压力压山楂+快坏的各种水果都可以。
<imadper> hamo: ... gaoji吗? 那适合你呀~
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国的果酱好处就是山楂做底料
<hamo> jiero: 重口...为啥得是快坏的？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 恩。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 但是我还是习惯了那些乱七八糟的莓子
<jiero> hamo: 因为可以废物利用啊。
<MeaCulpa> Fish n' Chips有那么难吃么...难道是我在魔都吃的不真宗
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  Fish n' Chips 差劲在于不能多吃，吃多了变难吃。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 这点很失败，对我来说我喜欢每小时都吃。
 * MeaCulpa 鳕鱼濒危，英国和冰岛还为了鳕鱼交战过，我国只能吃到冒牌的鳕鱼以及冒牌的冒牌的鳕鱼
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你不用芥末？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我喜欢柠檬
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Fish n' Chips没芥末的确没法吃
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不用芥末
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 吃到后来就废了
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 你喜欢吃芥末？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 恩
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我不用芥末吃那个就喜欢。。。
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 但仅在配肉和鱼的时候
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 芥末不错啊，shit的颜色
<jiero> mea
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 芥末不是绿色的嘛
<jiero> 好吧。。。
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 原来是颜色党。。。
<hamo> jiero: 他说的是黄色芥末
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我说的是Mustard, 不是Wasabi
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 哦。。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你袋鼠国回来的，居然会以Wasabi说？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 中国人400年前就淘汰Wasabi了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为我之前从来没用过 芥末。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 辣椒传入我国以后，中国人就不需要山葵了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 这种烂货只有岛民还在大吃
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 不过偶尔吃吃Wasabi还可以，一些凉拌菜
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我以为是一种东西的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 也许植物是一个科，但加工后的东西绝对是毫无关系
<piggybox> wasabi是寿司用的那种辣的芥末，mustard是不辣的撒热狗上的那种
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 反正我家里不用这个料。。。
 * hamo 乃们都好gaoji...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那东西是的味道是辛，中国有了辣椒以后，辛就被淘汰了，出现了辣
<jiero> piggybox: 好吧，我知道mustard，但是不知道它的中文名。。。
<stock-cn> imadper: 在阿
<jiero> Destine: 讨论美食。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: mustard翻译成芥末更科学，应为的确是那种植物做的
<piggybox> jiero: mustard中文？呃，我也不知道
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 芥末
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: Wasabi有个芥字，都是因为日汉字和汉字意义不一样
<Destine> jiero, 讨论什么美食啊？
<jiero> Destine: 果酱。
<Destine> jiero, 呃。。。不是我的爱。。。
<jiero> Destine: 哦。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 萝卜快好了。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: wiki了一下，的确都是山葵一类的大科
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 哦
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 吃萝卜了啊，快到了，一堆果掺入变酱，不知道萝卜可以不。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 辣辣的果酱——
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我爱吃萝卜牛杂～
 * MeaCulpa Wasabi是山葵属， Mustard是芸薹属和白芥属
 * MeaCulpa Mustard翻译成芥末更合适
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。反正我都没怎么碰到。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 叫 Wasabi 山芥末。
 * hamo 碎叫！
<MeaCulpa> 青芥
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 青柠 - 反正我不会。
 * MeaCulpa 一直不理解吃生鱼片加Wasabi的人的动机...
 * MeaCulpa 难道是岛民古人为了除臭
 * MeaCulpa 刺激一下鼻子，瞬间嗅觉真空，然后抓紧时间吞咽...
 * MeaCulpa http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E8%8A%A5%E6%9C%AB  似乎华文wikipedia 与我的看法一致
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac436364
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 开挂哥，此人必须是法师 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: nnnnd，10点了，还没锻炼
<MeaCulpa> ..
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 奇葩了，我前几天发了通email给若干老美，居然收到自动2回复说休假到Oct8
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 亮瞎，我还以为错发给了中国人
<kk> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
 * MeaCulpa 看普罗米修斯
<MeaCulpa> "真正山葵也實際上以葉子和莖部為主。真正的山葵根具有一定的甜味，與這些代用品的味道不同，但一旦干燥後，味道和香辣味便會消失，因此真正的山葵不適合加工成粉狀產品。在美國或中國幾乎所有壽司店，和日本大部分壽司店，都用仿製山葵，因為真正的山葵非常昂貴。"
 * MeaCulpa 又亮了，原来山葵也有替代品，且我国几乎都是用的替代品...
<dichi> ftp://dygod1:dygod1@d052.dygod.org:2063/盗梦空间.[中英双字.1024分辨率]/[电影天堂www.dy2018.com]盗梦空间BD中英双字.rmvb这个类型的ftp怎么下载
<dichi> 我尝试了fz ，ftp都登不上去
<MeaCulpa> 浜涜嵂url decode
<MeaCulpa> 也许需要 encode/decode url
<stock-cn> imadper: 私聊
<dichi> 木有人说话呢
<binker> jiero也喜欢柠檬？
<binker> hamo 你成了孤狗的挂面了
<jusss> d
<jusss> f
<binker> ？
<binker> jusss: ??/
<jusss> binker: test
<jusss> d
<jusss> f
<jusss> hi
<kk> jusss, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<binker> jusss: 你有点dt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ofan 管
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 垃圾片
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 迅雷看看，无伤害
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 大牛，一句话讲解写数组呗
<MeaCulpa> jusss: ? 我不码字
<ruyi> hello everyone
<binker> hi
<kk> binker, 好.. .  ㍮ 
<ruyi> I just install irssi in terminal
<binker> ？
<ruyi> 中文好像显示的不是很好。
<binker> 你干嘛不用其他客户端？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 大牛，说个关键字吧
<binker> 关键字都要钱买的
<ruyi> 以前就是用的ubuntu自带的
<binker> 哦
<ruyi> 尝尝鲜
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 吃
<binker> 你用哪个古老的版本阿？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 我这辈子的关键字
<binker> 你以为是快餐面阿？
<binker> 尝尝鲜
<ruyi> 名字就是IRSSI安装的时候没看是哪个版本
<binker> 我说你用Ubuntu的哪个版本？
<binker> 不是irssi
<ruyi> 12.04
<ruyi> 看到又出beta版 了
<ruyi> 不想升级了，我这破电脑现在运行12.04刚刚好
<binker> 哦
<binker> 换一个机器
<ruyi> money
<binker> 快要出A10 的5800k了
<binker> 到时入手一个
<ruyi> 什么A10
<binker> 弄个16GB的双通道DDR3内存
<binker> AMD的apu加速处理器
<ruyi> 嗯
<binker> A10 5800K是其中的旗舰型号
<binker> 不锁频
<ruyi> 不过我想换mac
<binker> MAC的弱爆了
<binker> 用惯了Ubuntu
<ruyi> 现在还没固定的家啊
<binker> 用Mac不爽
<ruyi> 得买本子
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 那买PRO
<binker> MBP
<binker> MAC贵哦
<ruyi> 所以最便宜的就可以了
<ruyi> 我从来不玩游戏
<binker> 最便宜的用着不够劲
<binker> 不爽
<binker> 以前买到机器，完了以后就后悔了
<ruyi> 后悔什么
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ä¹°XPS
<gebjgd> 直接买台式机
<binker> 尼玛，当时买的6千，人家用便宜一半的价格就买到性能比我好两倍的机器
<binker> 后悔买太快了
<binker> 应该过一段时间再买
<binker> 因为会降价
<ruyi> 后悔也没用
<binker> 新产品的性能同时也会有所提高
<gebjgd> 直接买台式机 还是apu的 性价比最高
<ruyi> 电子产品 你永远跟不上她的脚步
<ruyi> 买自己合适的就行了
<binker> 以前买的的主机6000大洋，内存才1G
<binker> 等我买了机器，人家花3000买的机器，内存2G
<MeaCulpa> AMD似乎比Intel的弱很多，价格优势值得么？
<binker> 值得
<ruyi> 谁知道现在ibm都出什么机器
<binker> IBM不出机器了
<ruyi> 都用什么cpu？
<gebjgd> MeaCulpa: 跑游戏够了
<ruyi> 别逗 ibm怎么会不出机器了
<binker> 出的都是企业级的服务器
<binker> 超级计算机
<MeaCulpa> ruyi: POWER
<MeaCulpa> ruyi: Intel
<binker> 不是我们用的
<ruyi> i knew
<ruyi> 我是说他们用什么cpu
<MeaCulpa> ruyi: Power7
<ruyi> 哦
<MeaCulpa> ruyi: 当然有x86的服务器用至强
<binker> 至强之类的
<binker> 贵的要死了
<MeaCulpa> ruyi: 还有cell
<MeaCulpa> Cell应该不会有新品了
<binker> cell是索尼的吧？
<binker> 用在游戏机上的
<binker> PS2
<piggybox> cell是IBM开发的
<ruyi> 像这些power系列的机器  nix系统 对我来说都是传说中的
<ruyi> 没摸过
<jusss> 大公司貌似os都比较多
<jusss> oracle用的os是啥？
<binker> 美国军方有用索尼的PS2游戏主机构建了一个超级计算机集群
<MeaCulpa> jusss: RedHat CopyCat
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 还有Solaris
<binker> 甲骨文自己用红帽的开放代码弄了一个企业发行版
<ruyi> cell是系统?
<jusss> MeaCulpa: ibm以前不是还搞过一个eComsxxx之类的吗，那个跑哪去了
<binker> ruyi: 你去淘宝找，有2手的IBM服务器
<MeaCulpa> Oracle的人总辟谣说他们的Linux不是RH CopyCat, 但人们就是看不起他们
<MeaCulpa> ruyi: Cell是cpu, PS2, PS3用的
<ruyi> 淘宝买的能行吗？
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 不知
<binker> 他们把红帽的标识都去掉了，重新编译打包出来的
<binker> 不能用，不用给钱阿
<binker> 可以退款
 * MeaCulpa 似乎IT业界就是BS Oracle
<binker> 支付宝交易
<binker> 甲骨文就是一头巨型的鳄鱼
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 就是那个os/2的升级版，话说os/2还跟win nt有关系，据说
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 那个，死了吧
<imadper> oracle的那个对rh的还是有修改的... 至少他们也有qa在跟进bug和patch
<piggybox> os/2早死了
<jusss> oracle的老总不是据说要干掉Bill吗
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 要做老大
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 恩，但是名声臭了就是臭了，抹不掉了
<binker> 拉里的梦想就是成为软件公司老大
<piggybox> 微软其实和Oracle没太多直接竞争，何必树敌呢
<jusss> comp.lang.c这个是哪个里面的？
<imadper> mea
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: MS SQL
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这就没办法了~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 以至于我都不相信btrfs是oracle搞得
<binker> 因为微软一直是老大阿
<binker> 甲骨文排在微软的屁股后面
<imadper> piggybox: 有不小的竞争吧
<binker> 当然觉得不爽了
<MeaCulpa> 数据库发展到现在，单纯性能，Oracle已经很落后了，主要搞些高端东西
<imadper> piggybox: 都是卖方案的.
<binker> 你们可以去了解一下当年甲骨文是怎么起家的
<MeaCulpa> imadper: btrfs看不出有啥高端，你看，这两天三星也自己弄了个Fsw
<MeaCulpa> imadper: btrfs看不出有啥高端，你看，这两天三星也自己弄了个FS...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 三星不知道为毛要搞这个
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 这些FS只是稍加改动，优劣无从判别的
<binker> 要成为业界标准阿
<binker> 这样就有了话语权
<jusss> 三星是不是跨界了。。。
<piggybox> 我老婆公司就是用Oracle的ERP的，不用他们就得用SAP，没别的选择了
<binker> 看到黑莓给微软交保护费了没
<binker> ？
<imadper> piggybox: 用友, 金蝶.
<jusss> 三星真是啥也搞
<MeaCulpa> SAP...大忽悠
<MeaCulpa> ERP都是忽悠
<binker> ERP都是垃圾
<ruyi> cell
<ruyi> 有机会买台ps3试试
<binker> 不懂业务的人开发出来的软件都是喳喳
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 貌似, openwebos, 计划永远只存在于虚拟机中了..
<binker> 没有针对性
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 难说
<MeaCulpa> imadper: HP号称现在有个几十人的团队
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 但HP的为人，我毫不看好
<imadper> MeaCulpa: hp前几天招人呢... 50个岗位
<binker> 不是已经发布了么？
<binker> 1.0
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 跟webos相关的
<binker> 对吧
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 在HP呆过的，都摇头
<maplebeats1> 永远的虚拟机
<imadper> binker: 没有port到硬件上呀.
<binker> 快乐
<binker> 快了
<binker> 这叫好事多磨
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 几十个人, 软硬件都搞, 前途不明朗呀...
<binker> 急不得
<imadper> binker: webos就是给磨没了
<binker> HP的老大就是要按照苹果的模式整
<binker> 他们直接说了
<imadper> binker: 差距有点儿大吧... hp不是靠方案和服务器挣钱的吗?
<binker> 他们的灵感就是来源于苹果
<jusss> http://www.spongeliu.com/28.html
<imadper> binker: 苹果是靠消费电子产品的
<kk> jusss ⇪ ti: 从编译器角度分析C语言中数组名和指针的区别
<MeaCulpa> imadper: en, HP 偶好不看好
<binker> 你看看HP新近发布的产品就知道了
<piggybox> hp现在连打印机都没什么竞争优势了
<binker> 简直就是苹果产品的克隆
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过, 不期待webos就没啥可期待的操作系统了... 难道要firefoxos?
<\rs> firefoxos 是 js 的，很慢
<binker> meego
<imadper> \rs: 还好. openwebos也是js的....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 也许吧，以一个linux fans的角度来看手机Os, 只有webos顺眼
<binker> jolla不是在开发meego么
<MeaCulpa> \rs: js和慢不慢没关系
<binker> 这个有可能翻身成功哦
<maplebeats1> 我觉得meego比较顺眼
<piggybox> webos也有ndk，就是出的太晚了
<maplebeats1> 跟js扯上关系的，我不觉得好。。。
<MeaCulpa> \rs: js只是一个平台，我们是看平台下面的顺眼
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats1: +1
<imadper> 我擦, 忘了塞班怎么拼了....
<jusss> symbian
<binker> 安卓迟早都会散伙的
<imadper> gaoji...
<jusss> symbian lesbian debian都有bian
<piggybox> 哈哈
<maplebeats> 等新meego出来了，就去买台。。。N9太求贵了
<imadper> 鞭的意思.
<jusss> 外国人喜欢bian结尾吗
<binker> 当年的塞班如日中天
<imadper> 羊鞭啥的
<maplebeats> 塞班在北美市场就没有好过
<imadper> 当年的palm还如日中天呢
<binker> 叫做便便吧？
<imadper> 当年的wm6.5...
<jusss> symbian... e63 没vpn 没ssh 没wifi...
<maplebeats> 当年北美WM比塞班过得好很多。。。
<ruyi> 昨天看了一个罗永浩的演讲视频
<gebjgd> binker: 安卓还如日中天
<ruyi> 说自己要做手机
<maplebeats> SB全靠中亚支持起来的
<ruyi> 还和老桥比
<binker> 总有太阳下山的时候阿
<maplebeats> 安卓必倒，哦也
<imadper> 别说自己做手机, 你让他焊个电路板试试...
<binker> 谷歌坑定了
 * MeaCulpa 当年Qt的openmoko呢...
<piggybox> 裸泳好做手机？
<jusss> 看国外演唱会视频，底下的人拍照时，拿出来的不是BB就是iphone
<binker> 会动嘴巴就行了
<gebjgd> jusss: 扯
<imadper> MeaCulpa: qt的qxxxx啥东西, 能装在我的moto e680上面
<gebjgd> jusss: 不是android就是iphone
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 一个系统, 不过装上去不能打电话...
<jusss> gebjgd: 从youtube下的视频，米国的
<binker> 鼓动投资者的热情高涨就行了
<gebjgd> jusss: 米国傻X多 所以自然买iphone
<gebjgd> jusss: iphone 二傻专用
<jusss> gebjgd: 米国还买BB呢
<binker> 排队买
<imadper> jusss: 很少了.
<gebjgd> jusss: bb早就卖不出去了
<imadper> jusss: bb真心不好用.
 * maplebeats 某说了，iphone不是反人类，是反geek...
<binker> BB要出10了
<ruyi> 不过我感觉bb还是不错的
<binker> 顶不住了
<imadper> ruyi: 用了就觉得不好了..
<ruyi> 我前一个8800
<binker> BB的研发太落后了
<ruyi> 很快
<piggybox> 反geek呵呵，很准确
<imadper> ruyi: 我9k都觉得慢....
<binker> 老跳票
 * jusss 反正买不起BB iphone wp7 meego maemo 之类的，连symbian也买不起。。。
<ruyi> …………
<imadper> jusss: 现在9700都才几百块
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我觉得还行，就是vpn/ssh不给力，BIS贵
<ruyi> 各有所爱
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 垃圾
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我还是喜欢BB的键盘，喜欢上面那些app的UI
<jusss> imadper: 你确定不是翻新？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你97还好, 我9k.... 128内存真心不能用....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 很多BB app的UI就像mutt
<imadper> jusss: 明摆着就是去买翻新.
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 我就没见过很多bb app...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 在国内能用BIS吗？
<maplebeats> BB不是从良了么，今天看到某的配置是1.5G CPU+2G内存
<imadper> jusss: 能
<imadper> jusss: 比手机本身贵多了
<binker> 以前plam的几百KB内存呢？
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 按n p 之类的看新闻多舒服，没一个其他手机让我这么搞
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 能，贵，99/月
<binker> 国内也可以用阿
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 上下也行...
<binker> 超级贵
<binker> BIS太贵了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我全键盘，每个键都有快捷launcher之类
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 还是不保密的，政府有权限查看信息吧
<binker> 肯定了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 那是，鸡肋的BIS
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 电信自己的服务器自己的数据
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 恩, 你能装的应用多... 我9k, 动不动就没空间了....
<binker> 哪个国家都要求黑莓这样子
<binker> 不然就封杀
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 联通也有bis..
<binker> 禁止使用
<imadper> binker: 北美是吗?
<binker> 印度也是这样
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 我现在最不爽的是BB 上不了Foursquare App, 不知是BIS还是墙的原因
<piggybox> 要求什么？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 墙... 你的路由开vpn, 然后连上去呗
 * maplebeats 我同学的第一次给了鼠标
<imadper> 我擦, 是不是明天要上班了?
<binker> 北美谁知道那些中央情报局有没有在BB的服务器上有木有后门？
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 据说越是不发达的国家，对信息的访问管制就越严，看中国 朝鲜 伊朗之类的就知道了，没twitter youtube facebook ...
<imadper> binker: 有后门怎么了?
<piggybox> binker: 后面不知道，FBI想查肯定是有权利查的
<piggybox> binker: 后门
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你还玩Foursquare ?
<binker> 以前传说中那个最安全的OPENBSD？都有FBI的后面
<imadper> 有没有后门, 跟我们没关系....
<binker> 后门
<imadper> 难道会有fbi的人来调查我?
<binker> 所以说到哪里都有审查的了
<imadper> 他们拿各种经费不是为了浪费在我们这种无名角色身上的... 所以从不关系后门...
<jusss> Unix当初不是也被Ken在编译器那搞了个后门吗。。。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 玩啊，我爱吃
<binker> 总是有人标榜外面的世界有多自由
<imadper> binker: 确实自由很多, 你不承认?
 * maplebeats 问题是我们真不自由 。。。
 * jusss +1
<ruyi> 群众的眼睛
<imadper> binker: 至少人家比我们自由多了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 别把伊朗和我们并列
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 伊朗是民选zf
<piggybox> FBI想查Google，Google也得乖乖交出数据。Google前CEO关于隐私以前说过：若要人不知，除非己莫为
<jusss> binker: 人家可以上youtube,
<binker> 自由那是因为你还没碰到那些敏感线
 * maplebeats 我们和朝鲜比吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 你这样并列是诋毁伊朗
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那民选的还搞网络限制
<imadper> binker: 人家的敏感线多宽???????? 在看看国内的?!
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 对，听起来不可思议，但人家真的是民选的
<imadper> binker: 区别这么大, 你看不出来?
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 伊朗是宗教国家吧，民选。。。
<ruyi> 所以没去不要说
<piggybox> 伊朗的民选是笑话
 * imadper 伊朗绝对比国内开放... 
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 泰国据说才是民选的。。。
<maplebeats> piggybox: 笑话比内定好。。。
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 就是因为民选，让宗教势力抬头
<binker> 伊朗快要被K了
<binker> 摄影师都可以泄密
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 沙特不是民选的，宗教更保守，怎么不喷沙特？
<binker> 保密工作太不到家了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 你看，唯一的区别只在于和美国的关系
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 其他都是借口
<imadper> 孟加拉...
<binker> 估计他家人在逃命当中了
 * maplebeats 我们还是和朝鲜比吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 任何妄图把石油收归国有的民选政府都是美利坚的终极敌人
<imadper> maplebeats: 有啥可比的? 朝鲜正在改革中....
<ruyi> 钓鱼岛回来了没
<binker> 还在那里
<maplebeats> ruyi: 洗洗睡吧
<jusss> 朝鲜人民估计精神上都很幸福
 * MeaCulpa 任何妄图把石油收归国有的民选政府都是美利坚的终极敌人, 伊朗，委内瑞拉，俄罗斯
<imadper> ruyi: 钓鱼岛到底是谁的我都不知道...
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 那中国是不是？
<imadper> jusss: 才不是...
<ruyi> 我这天还没黑呢
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 中国符合条件一，不符合条件二
<imadper> jusss: 朝鲜人精神幸福,就不用逃到中国了
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 仔细看我那句话
<jusss> imadper: 难道朝鲜人民不幸福吗，整天喊着伟大的领袖
<binker> 那是肚子顶不住了
<imadper> jusss: 必须不幸福.
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 民选政府
<binker> 精神是幸福的
<imadper> jusss: 他们又不傻
<ruyi> 老掉线
<binker> 肚子在唱歌了
<maplebeats> 朝鲜人民就上我们上一辈生活一样。。。
<binker> 你现在知道老是掉线的滋味了？
<imadper> jusss: 见到领袖, 不哭, 全家都挖煤, 让你去试试, 你能觉得幸福?
<binker> 那是警告
<maplebeats> 我没听我老年人讲他们当时很幸福。。。
<imadper> jusss: 觉得幸福, 干嘛还要潜逃出国.
<binker> 为了更大的幸福
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 小时候上山下乡，长大了瓜分国有资产？
<jusss> imadper: 独裁者都没啥好下场
<ruyi> 嗯
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 朝鲜不至于如我们上辈吧
<binker> 为了填饱肚皮
<imadper> jusss: 毛爷爷现在还在百元大钞上
<ruyi> 我还是用自带的吧
<imadper> jusss: 他有啥坏下场, 说来听听.
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 伊朗民选根本没用，总统始终是哈梅内伊的代言人。至于俄罗斯的民选，普京大帝万岁
<jusss> imadper: 唐朝还存在500年呢
<jusss> imadper: 等zf倒了，不就行了
<imadper> jusss: 所以说嘛, 很多独裁者都活得好好的
<maplebeats> piggybox: 不得不说。。。俄罗斯并不差
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 哈梅内伊是宗教领袖，就像dllm一样，没办法
<binker> 你还没去见到那些腐败的地方吧？
<jusss> imadper: 毛的晚年貌似过的不咋样吧
<maplebeats> binker: 你见过中国官场的腐败么。。
<binker> 见过了
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 唉，穆斯林国家凡是想要以独裁方式讨好老美的都被做掉了
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 还用见么 天天都能看到
<maplebeats> gebjgd: 我是说那种亲身体会
<binker> 米国希望中东保持动乱
 * maplebeats 太TM黑了
<imadper> jusss: 比你现在强多了
 * ^k^ 3.0.0-26-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 5 08:37:56 UTC 2012 Description: Ubuntu 11.10 
<jusss> imadper: 嗯，这倒是
<binker> 这样，米国才有机会控制那里的石油资源
<gebjgd> maplebeats: 很多事情不需要亲身体验
<qsdiy> 换过来也老掉线啊
 * MeaCulpa 就说现在，叙利亚的阿萨德下令向因为漫画事件包围西方领馆的狂热分子开枪...结果...
 * maplebeats 我的原则就是，保持中立，争取移民。。。。
<imadper> jusss: 人家要妹子有妹子, 要房子有房子. 生活不愁. 纠结的都是和自己无关的事情.
<MeaCulpa> maplebeats: 貌似人人都这么想
<maplebeats> MeaCulpa: 主要我是感觉从内部改变这个国家压根不可能。。。。
<imadper> jusss: 你这个要妹子没妹子, 要房子没房子, 过两年还得自己找工作的屁民, 去说老毛晚年过的不好....
<jusss> maplebeats: 移民去哪里？
<binker> 没有人能独善其身的
<maplebeats> jusss: 去的地方多了。。。
<binker> 当整个大的环境都变化了
<imadper> jusss: 移民去新加坡比较实际
<jusss> 米国太乱，还是去欧洲的小国家比较好
<jusss> imadper: 再从新加坡移民米国/
<binker> 2战的时候，犹太人的恐怖
<imadper> jusss: 就留在新加坡了呀
<imadper> jusss: 新加坡发达, 粤语+普通话也能活下去.
<imadper> jusss: 说英语也行
 * maplebeats 去日本吧
<imadper> jusss: 多好的地方
<jusss> 瑞典，怎么样
<imadper> jusss: 又干净
<binker> 以色列为什么这么强硬派
 * maplebeats 不知道台湾收不收人呢
<jusss> maplebeats: 台湾估计不收吧。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 要是接受, 早就爆了
<qsdiy> 如果你在中国都活不好
<qsdiy> 就别提去别的地方
<alvin_rxg> 先去台湾的大学上学……
<binker> 小小的国家敢同时和周围的阿拉伯国家开战
<imadper> 对, 那么多人想移民, 你在国内混的都不好, 哪里轮得到你移民.
<imadper> binker: 以色列有钱+武器好
<maplebeats> qsdiy: 中国已经是高难度了啊，找个容易模式都不行么。。。
<imadper> maplebeats: 中国那么多人想移民, 何时轮到我们了?
 * maplebeats 地狱模式绝对不想去试。。。
<binker> 是领导人强硬派
<jusss> 以撕裂跟周围国家的信仰不同。。。
<jusss> 这应该算是圣战吧，宗教战争
<qsdiy> 是啊
<binker> 以色列不打就被灭掉了
<piggybox> 你要有别国绿卡，可以申请中华民国的绿卡
<qsdiy> 活在中国太累
<MeaCulpa> 以色列，瑞典，都是高税收高物价高福利，没拿到公民资格的时候会很难熬
<jusss> 天朝是一个没有宗教信仰的国家。。。连阿三都有宗教信仰
<MeaCulpa> jusss: 阿三有，但是每人信的都不同
<maplebeats> jusss: 我们信仰啊
<maplebeats> jusss: 共产主义！
<imadper> 我们不是信孙悟空的吗?
<qsdiy> 英国周六日肯定不上班
<qsdiy> 周五还早下班
 * maplebeats 喷了一身的口水
<jusss> maplebeats: 共产共妻？
<binker> 笑话了
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 一般国家永居和公民的差别只是选举权和兵役义务，税收福利是一样的
<imadper> 要是连孙悟空都不信了, 那就真没救了...
<binker> 福利最好的是文莱了吧
<jusss> 孙悟空还是印度神猴的盗版呢。。。
<binker> 只要你是文莱公民
<imadper> 文莱... 明朝的时候随便去...
<binker> 你就有一块地
<binker> 什么医疗费用只需花1块钱
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 南德妞不错
<MeaCulpa> piggybox: 米国似乎兵役随便去
<binker> 其余的政府报销了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 文莱物价不高，工资也不高
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 但文莱人福利超好
<qsdiy> 所以 归根结底，大家还是好好学习
<qsdiy> 争取个技术移民吧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 不过不喜欢那个地方.... 文莱说中文吧?
<binker> 文莱不能喝酒的
<binker> 要喝酒，得到马来西亚喝酒
<binker> 蛋疼吧？
<imadper> 想起来营多了... 估计 MeaCulpa 吃过....
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 显然不说
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 文莱1/5人是皇族
<binker> 伊斯兰国家吧
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 啊...
<binker> 苏丹
<binker> 国王苏丹
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 文莱房贷没利息
<piggybox> MeaCulpa: 现在是不强制，以后就不知道了。以前越战的时候很多美国人为了逃兵役移民到加拿大去
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 事实上穆斯林法典认为利息是不义之财
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这么好... 不过还是不想出国...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 主要报纸用英文、马来文和中文出版。   文莱的中文还算是流行的....
<gebjgd> imadper: 少壮不努力 一生在内地
<imadper> gebjgd: 宁愿内地, 也不愿在父母老了之后离开他们
<gebjgd> imadper: 接出来
<binker> 嗯
<imadper> gebjgd: 你接了吗?
<gebjgd> imadper: 全华人圈就是你孝子
<binker> 还是在中国好
<MeaCulpa> imadper: no
<gebjgd> imadper: 我还没拿到德籍
<gebjgd> imadper: 拿到就想办法接
<imadper> gebjgd: 你父母愿意去吗?
<gebjgd> imadper: 当然
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 华人喜欢出报纸，并不代表中文留心
<binker> 以后的华人都不会讲华语了
<gebjgd> imadper: 巴不得呢
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 华人喜欢出报纸，并不代表中文留行
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦.
<imadper> gebjgd: ....
<binker> 信不？
<gebjgd> imadper: 所以我说 全华人圈就是你孝子
<imadper> gebjgd: .... 我觉得我父母都未必愿意去
<binker> 我就见到好多人不会讲华语了
<gebjgd> imadper: 你都没出国呢
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 文莱一向喜欢打压富人，华人除了钱，其他很难有影响力
<imadper> gebjgd: 我也没想出国...
<gebjgd> imadper: 等你出了 把你父母接出来看看 问问他们的意愿就知道了
<gebjgd> imadper: 少壮不努力 一生在内地
<imadper> gebjgd: 宁愿留在内地....
<binker> 找个深山老林
<binker> 归隐
<imadper> binker: 别逗了, 让你住一个月你都受不了
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 貌似文莱要三代以上通婚才能入籍
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 这么难.. 快带你的仔仔过去...
<binker> 不知道是哪个国家了
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 不对, 你已经结婚了..
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 算我没说...
<binker> 不准和外国人通婚
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 本来还想说, 你加上你的仔仔已经两代了....
<binker> 要杀头的
<imadper> binker: 朝鲜?
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 话说回来，文莱的所谓财富，资源，不过是百年前一伙海盗烧杀掠夺土人得来的
<binker> 显然不是朝鲜了
<jusss> 内情向量表又是啥呀？感觉数组越来越不懂了
<binker> 文莱本来不是伊斯兰的地方阿
<binker> 对吧
<maplebeats> jusss: 变长了的数组。。。哈哈哈
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 文莱的经济貌似也是靠那些天然气啥的....
<binker> 土著人肯定不是那些波斯人
<binker> 石油资源
<imadper> 睡觉去了....
<binker> 在海里的
<binker> 小国家
<MeaCulpa> imadper: 都是钻井平台的
<binker> 人少
<binker> 赚的钱花不完
<jusss> maplebeats: 我就想知道数组到底是咋回事，可是发现越看越不懂
<binker> 那个苏丹国王拥有最多的劳斯莱斯轿车了
<binker> 250多辆
<binker> 到处有房产
<jusss> maplebeats: 数组才是最难理解的，感觉
<maplebeats> jusss: 其实就是个数组。。。
<binker> 遍布全球的每处房产就有一辆豪车
<jusss> maplebeats: 还是不懂。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 为什么数组难理解。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 因为数组需要*才能访问
<maplebeats> jusss: 因为arry[i]其实就是*(arry+i)啊
<jusss> maplebeats: 我知道，但array到底是啥，它不是常量指针，不是宏，
<jusss> maplebeats: 还有&array是否合法
<maplebeats> jusss: 试试就知道了
<jusss> maplebeats: array是否存储在某个地址里像指针一样
<jusss> maplebeats: 这咋试
<jusss> maplebeats: 旧的编译器认为&array是不合法的，而c89/c99的编译器认为&array是合法的
<maplebeats> jusss: 数组是一段连续的内存吧
<jusss> maplebeats: 关键是数组名
<maplebeats> jusss: 那又怎么了
<jusss> maplebeats: 那数组名是啥
<gebjgd> jusss: 如此好学的孩子
<maplebeats> jusss: 指针啊
<jusss> maplebeats: 。。。数组名貌似不是指针吧。。。
<jusss> maplebeats: Pointers on c上面不是有个例子说明数组和指针不是一回事了吗
<jusss> 总不能让我去看c89/c99的标准去理解吧，
<piggybox> 数组名本身当然不是指针，但是array可以代替&array[0]作为一种简写形式
<jusss> gebjgd: 你有啥提示没
<jusss> piggybox: &array[0]=&*(array+0)=array
<jusss> piggybox: 但是&array是合法的吗
<piggybox> array只是个变量名啊
<jusss> piggybox: 旧的编译器和c89/c99的是不一样的
<maplebeats> jusss: &array[0]是合法的。。
<jusss> maplebeats: 在c89/c99里面是合法的吧
<maplebeats> jusss: 合法又怎么了。。。
<maplebeats> jusss: 它这个是个二级指针
<jusss> maplebeats: 数组名是否分配了一个地址，像指针变量那样
<jusss> maplebeats: 如果分配了，&array就是合法的，如果没分配，那&array...
<maplebeats> jusss: 看来是分配了的啊，都有二级指针了
<piggybox> 如果它有地址，你就能修改它，不能修改它就不是
<maplebeats> jusss: 我试过了，&array是个二级指针
<jusss> maplebeats: 。。。
<jusss> piggybox: so你的意思就是array没分配一个地址咯
<maplebeats> jusss: 你不是在纠结array这个"array"这个名字存在哪里吧？
<jusss> maplebeats: 不是，我是在纠结，是否会给array分配个地址，就想会给自动变量a分配个地址那样
<piggybox> jusss: 我觉得它本身只是个变量名而已，我记得一个声明了的数组名是不能直接修改成别的指针的
<maplebeats> jusss: 分了啊，不是&都合法了么！
<maplebeats> &array
<jusss> piggybox: so.编译器不会给array分配一个地址咯
<jusss> maplebeats: ...
<maplebeats> jusss: http://p.vim-cn.com/dgs/text
<^k^> maplebeats ⇪ ti: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<jusss> maplebeats: 好像没分，因为旧的编译器认为它是不合法的
<gebjgd> jusss: 你上课怎么学得
<maplebeats> jusss: 那就只能说旧标准和新标准不一样了
<gebjgd> jusss: 讲师就没给你讲清楚？
<jusss> gebjgd: 老师反正不会讲这些
<maplebeats> jusss: 不能说以前不，现在也不是啊
<gebjgd> jusss: 自己看书
<maplebeats> jusss: VC6编译的时候很多地方也不会报错呢
<jusss> gebjgd: 你说会给array分配一个地址吗？就像给一个自动变量a那样分配一个地址
<gebjgd> jusss: 没地址 你怎么再次访问它？
<gebjgd> jusss: 数组就是多个变量
<gebjgd> jusss: 变量没地址？
<jusss> maplebeats: http://blog.csdn.net/evi10r/article/details/7074850
<^k^> jusss,啥网址y 对数组名取地址与数组名 - Evil0r's Blog - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<maplebeats> jusss: http://p.vim-cn.com/dgs/text 这个怎么解释
<^k^> maplebeats ⇪ ti: Vinergy - CLI Pastebin within VimEnergy
<jusss> gebjgd: 所以你的意思是会给array分配个地址咯，像给自动变量a那样分配个地址?既然分配了为啥还不能&和赋值？
<piggybox> a就是&a[0]的简写嘛
<gebjgd> jusss: 数组怎么不能 赋值了？
<jusss> gebjgd: 你array=x试试
<jusss> gebjgd: array[2], array=x试试
<gebjgd> jusss: 数组在定义的时候就有了类型和大小了
<gebjgd> jusss: 你写array=x有意义么？
<jusss> gebjgd: 如果给array分配了一个地址，那就应该可以对那个地址进行赋值，
<gebjgd> jusss: 你可以赋值
<gebjgd> jusss: 只不过要按照正确的方式
<jusss> gebjgd: ...array=x怎么赋值呀。。。array是个右值
<gebjgd> jusss: 你自己弄个新语言 写个新编译器 array=x就能用了
<jusss> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> jusss: 你问的问题没有一点意义 c的编译器就是这么要求的
<gebjgd> jusss: 你不喜欢不满意 自己写个
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 准确说，是 c 标准要求的吧？
<jusss> gebjgd: 我只是想搞清楚数组到底是咋回事
<gebjgd> jusss: 哥们 你想太多了 撸太少
<jusss> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> jusss: 撸5管就明白了
<piggybox> jusss: 你想的是编译器实现细节，用户不管那个
<jusss> 我只是想知道它到底是咋回事
<maplebeats> jusss: 汇编在向你招手
<jusss> piggybox: 你没看到ioccc上那些神奇的代码吗，它们竟然能编译通过
<maplebeats> jusss: 搞些实用的吧
<piggybox> jusss: so? 我们又不是C标准委员会的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “An array type describes a contiguously allocated nonempty set of objects with a particular member object type, called the element type.36) Array types are characterized by their element type and by the number of elements in the array. An array type is said to be derived from its element type, and if its element type is T , the array type is sometimes called ‘‘array of T ’’. The construction of an array type from
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这段是 c99 标准里的一段话。
<binker> 纠结于指针和数组
<jusss> c作为一个坑这么多的语言，竟然能活到现在，真是太奇葩了
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 主要是 c 是无可取代的。
<binker> 变量和函数
<maplebeats> jusss: C++真心笑了
<binker> 宏
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 在很多领域里，没有能取代 c 语言的高级语言。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 数组是什么？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你怎么理解数组？
<jusss> 这不是不知道数组是啥而纠结啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你可以认为 array[0] 是一个变量， array[1] 是另一个变量。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] array[2] 又是另一个变量。
<binker> 继续
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所谓的数组，就是一排相邻存储的，类型相同的变量。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这一排东西被叫做一个数组。
<jusss> 我想知道array到底分配地址了没，就像自动变量那样
<maplebeats> 数组就是一堆数组在一起，你这不是纠结数组，完全是在纠结C是怎么实现数组的，没意义
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 我告诉你。
<binker> 蛋疼了没“
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 分配了吗
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] array 这个标识符是没有分配地址的。
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: soga
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 编译生成二进制文件以后， array 这个名字就不存在了。
<maplebeats> jusss: 你刚刚不是发了网址了么，你自己不看让我看啊
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所有的 array[1] 、array[2] 这些东西，在最后的机器码里，都是用一个地址加上一个偏移量来表示的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] “array”本身被替换成了一个固定的地址。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 所以，它是不可变的。
<gebjgd> 蛋疼没法救 只能撸
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] array + 0 * size ， array + 1 * size 这些就是数组元素的存储地址。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这些地址里面，是分配给这个数组的内存。
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: 现在的机器码依然是段 偏移量吗？还有array +0 * size是啥
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这里的 array 指的是分配给数组的首地址。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] size 是每个元素所占的字节数。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这个地址是虚拟地址。
<piggybox> 虫辛苦了，我等已经无力继续
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 现在的 cpu 寻址都是用段寄存器和偏移共同查找物理地址的。
<jusss> 我去看看编译原理是不是也能搞懂这个东西
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 但是，段寄存器里存储的不是准确的地址，而是一个段描述符。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你应该看的是操作系统，还有计算机体系结构。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 你要查的东西涉及了好几门课的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 另外，你要注意编译器的优化。
<jusss> 好复杂。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 开了优化以后，最终生成的代码和你在 c 语言里描述的不一定一样。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 比如，你 int a = 0; printf("%d\n", a); 这样。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果编译器优化了，可能 a 这个变量就没了。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 直接就变成了类似 printf("%d\n", 0); 这样的代码。
<jusss> 一个文件描述符点哦能把我搞个半死，还有inode之类的，现在又。。。
<jusss> 为毛都这么复杂呀
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这些也不是 c 语言的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 这些都是操作系统的。
<jusss> 啥书会讲到这些？
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 如果你是学计算机专业的，总会在课上学到的。
<jusss> 不要那种大致理论的，看不懂，
<jusss> 不是计算机专业的
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 那就不好办了。
<jusss> 业余爱好者
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 因为很多知识是分层次的，如果不系统地学习，直接看顶层的东西，很难看明白的。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 要知道怎么用，去记用法就可以。
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 要理解为什么是这样，就要从基础开始，一点一点学。
<jusss> 好吧，这么复杂，我还是先去睡吧，明天还有课，
<UbuntuTalk> [啊呜虫] 安，祝好梦。
<jusss> UbuntuTalk: bye
<jusss> 大家，晚安
<zlei> 怎么arch的gnome3还是3.4啊
<binker> 应该可以加PPA源更新到3.6
<maplebeats> zlei: 加源
<cifer> 可否推荐款千元的安卓机
<binker> 华为ide
<binker> 华为的
<binker> 再多点钱就魅族
<binker> 或者摩托罗拉的那个戴妃手机
<binker> 防水的
<gebjgd> cifer: 华为
<cifer> 华为和摩托喽
<cifer> 三星的怎么样？还有个sky
<cifer> 同学有用sky的，我以前没听过这么牌子
<binker> 杂牌的吧
<binker> 山寨手机的牌子都是闻所未闻的了
<binker> 还有个东方龙的
<binker> 宇宙等等
<cifer> ……
<cifer> 开放的结果啊
<binker> 深圳的创意都用在山寨上面了
<cifer> 安卓机太多了，我用的是华为，其他的还有联想，htc 等等都不知道怎么样
<binker> HTC还好了
<cifer> 不过htc 应该都不便宜吧
<binker> 肯定比那些山寨好几倍
<binker> 国产的除了华为和中兴
<binker> 还有魅族
<cifer> 对了还有中兴，其实都差不多是吧？
<binker> 魅族显然比较出众了
<cifer> 国产的这些
<binker> 连苹果都肯定了魅族的外观设计
<cifer> 哪方面出众？
<binker> MX的外观设计
<binker> 魅族虽然是厂家
<binker> 但是做到现在也是很不错了
<binker> 和那些山寨手机厂还是有翻天覆地的区别的
<cifer> 对了，安卓也有山寨机吗，人不本来就是开源的嘛
<binker> 那些尼玛，语音王之类的整天在电视里广告：快打电话订购吧！！！！
<binker> 全是垃圾
<binker> 都把用户当成傻瓜了
<binker> 难道用户都是白痴 阿？
<cifer> 金立还在吆喝？
<binker> 所以深圳那帮山寨厂家关门大吉是正常不过的事情了
<binker> 专门生产垃圾
<binker> 浪费国家资源
<binker> 脑门都让驴给踢还是让电梯门给夹住拉？
<cifer> 山寨机在我国至今还是站有很大比例的吧，没有山寨机，怎么听最炫民族风啊
<gebjgd> 啥事最炫的民族风？
<binker> 尼玛神马产品一热，全都一窝蜂仿冒
<binker> 上网本
<binker> 手机
<binker> MP3
<binker> 平板
<binker> 做什么，什么完蛋
<cifer> 建议你听一下这首歌
<cifer> 很炫
<binker> gebjgd: 不听中文
<cifer> 很有民族的味道
<binker> 你不知道么？
<gebjgd> cifer: url
<binker> cifer: 你不知道么？
<cifer> gebjgd，为啥？
<cifer> 我手机，不方便啊，你百度
<gebjgd> cifer: 什么为啥？
<binker> 他在西天极乐世界取经阿
<gebjgd> 百度。。从来不用百度
<cifer> 为啥不听中文
<binker> 看到了没？
<gebjgd> cifer: 没好听的
<binker> 从来不用百度
<binker> 这就是有个性
<cifer> 我知道的……可是谷歌音乐已经关了
<binker> 一般是知道歌名就行了
<cifer> 将就上一下度娘
<binker> 然后就有办法找到了
<binker> 度娘那些垃圾连接
<gebjgd> 这是什么玩意？ 哪的民族风？
<binker> 都是MP3的
<binker> 128K的音质
<binker> 听了心里很烦
<piggybox> 听过，不好听
<gebjgd> 像是南方水村里的小地方流行歌曲
<binker> 要听就要听那些没有压缩过的音质
<binker> 纯净的
<cifer> 怎么会，这很江南水乡完全不一样
<gebjgd> 这音乐好土  感觉像是1980年的歌加上了重低音
<binker> 耳朵感觉舒服一点
<cleamoon> 一会儿不在，怎么聊了这么多诡异的话题呀...
<binker> 跑题一下
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 什么最炫的民族风 你听听试试看
<binker> 你去哪里逛了？
<cifer> 那个乐队就是这种风格
<gebjgd> cleamoon: 我吐了
<cleamoon> gebjgd, 江南风格吗？
<piggybox> gebjgd: 哈哈
<binker> 不是
<binker> 是草原那种奔放豪迈的感觉
<gebjgd> binker: 草原是这风格？
<piggybox> 是有点蒙古风
<gebjgd> binker: 我把上面的智慧齿直接笑掉了
<binker> 嘹亮的嗓音
<binker> 老大
<binker> 那女的是草原来的
<cifer> 这个乐队一直都是这种风格
<binker> 天生就是那种嗓音了
<cifer> 在我们这很火的
<gebjgd> cifer: 你在哪儿？
<piggybox> 基本是个舞厅里的伴舞歌，和民歌完全扯不上关系
<cifer> 火爆了，你们那里没火过？
<cifer> 我山东
<binker> 东土大唐阿
<gebjgd> cifer: 我了去 山东人听这歌能高潮？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 头好晕。。
<gebjgd> cifer: 太假了
<cifer> 谁说能高潮了……
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 吃完夜宵。喝了好多啤酒。
<binker> 肚子大了没？
<cifer> 跟高潮啥关系
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不过庆幸自己能踩单车回家
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 发觉自己好厉害！！
<binker> 喝太多啤酒是会有小肚子的哦
<binker> 你没有掉到路边的水沟里面吧？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 没有
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我一直很安全的踩单车回家。当然，踩得不快。均速不到20公里
<binker> 喝醉了，开车两百公路每小时也是觉得慢慢的
<binker> 没有感觉的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我单车有码表的。
<binker> 感觉不到车速快
<binker> 所以会出车祸
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我看着码表，一直没超过20公里时
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 特意调低齿比，慢慢踩的。
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 那样省力一点
<binker> 不会太费力
<binker> 你喝了几瓶阿？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 喝的扎啤。不记得喝了几杯了。
<binker> 自己一个人？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不是。和朋友一起。
<binker> 还是一大桌？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我一个人才不会喝那么多酒呢
<binker> 猜码了没？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 就是玩骰子喝酒。
<binker> 哦
<binker> 这样，倒霉的话会喝好多酒
<binker> 如果是这样
<binker> 一开始，就不要喝太多
<piggybox> 最炫民族风配曲的各种MV有这么多啊，太搞了
<binker> 吃点饭
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 吃了海鲜。味道不错。
<binker> 类似江南神曲了吧？
<binker> 还有那个元首发飙的视频也是经常有恶搞
<binker> 你在哪里阿？
<binker> 半夜还有吃海鲜？
<binker> 真是享受
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 江南stlye和最炫民族风歌都不好听。但是为什么有这么多人模仿呢？
<cleamoon> 我小时候一直不明白，为什么输了比赛还能吃喝呢.......
<binker> 那些人蛋疼阿
<binker> 没事干就模仿了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 在广州。所以海鲜还是比较多的。
<binker>  哦
<binker> 广州还有鳄鱼肉
<binker> 还有鹿肉
<cifer> 最炫民族风还被长城各国
<binker> 野猪肉也有
<cifer> 还被翻译成各国语言唱
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 广州神马崎岖的东西都有得吃
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 猫肉啊！老鼠肉啊！
<binker> 老鼠肉也有的吃
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不过我是不吃这些的。
<binker> 哈
<binker> 兔肉不好吃
<binker> 好像还有一个兔肉综合症吧
<cifer> 2002年第一场雪更难听，不知当年为毛火了
<binker> 吃兔子肉越多，身体越虚弱
<binker> 那时候就是流行阿
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我吃过羊肉，野鸡肉，刺猬肉。
<binker> 街头巷尾的播放
<binker> 再说，也没什么新鲜的歌曲
<binker> 所以就火了
<cifer>  大众的口味谁都不能把握
<binker> 那些老歌，都听腻了
<binker> 偶尔来点特别的
<binker> 就火了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 两只老鼠，当时也是火得一塌糊涂
<binker> 比如给你天天吃山珍海味
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 两只蝴蝶。。。
<cifer> 两只老鼠？
<cifer> 还那个什么老鼠爱大米
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 喝醉酒，脑子反应慢了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 抱歉
<binker> 偶尔给你吃一顿清淡的白粥
<binker> 你也是忽然觉得幸福阿
<binker> 因为好吃的东西，你吃腻了
<binker> 吃怕了
<binker> 歌曲也是这样子
<binker> 就算再好听的歌曲
<binker> 给你天天听
<binker> 你也肯定会有也觉得厌烦的时候
<cleamoon> binker, 古典可以天天听
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 莫文蔚--《如果没有你》 from 豆瓣电台
<binker> 听古典的人不多
<binker> 我最讨厌 那些DJ了
<binker> 简直就是乱吼
<piggybox> 好么，终于达成文化输出了：老外跳最炫民族风 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTwAZKI-TBA
<^k^> piggybox,啥网址y YouTube - 美国zumba大会 健身舞蹈最炫民族风凤凰传奇.flv
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 你是说那些迪吧音乐吗/
<binker> 神马举起你的双手摇起来
<binker> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 那些音乐我也无爱
<binker> 之类的
<binker> 简直就是垃圾
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我宁愿听重金属摇滚
<binker> 迪吧的音乐听多了，脑残废
<binker> 让人很颓废
<binker> 那种灯红酒绿的生活
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我还没去过迪吧。KTV去了两次，没兴趣。
<piggybox> 萝卜青菜各有所爱嘛
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还是喜欢在大排档和几个朋友喝啤酒，聊天。
<binker> 混乱，灯光昏暗，音响震耳欲聋
<binker> 头脑有种爆裂的感觉
<binker> 让人有放纵的冲动
<piggybox> 哈哈，刚看见一个新的音乐分类：乡村重金属
<binker> 在哪里看到的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] ……
<binker> 那么兴奋
<piggybox> 最炫民族风的评论里，笑死我了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 乡村重金属。。。现在的音乐分类越來越乱了。。。。
<binker> 放上来大家一起笑阿
<cifer> 啥评论啊
<binker> 把那段最搞笑的评论放上来
<binker> 大家也乐乐
<piggybox> 就刚才那youtube视频的评论
<binker> 那个乡村重金属明显就是个混血怪胎的产物
<piggybox> "农业重金属 乡村非主流 重口味摇滚 颓废杀马特 公交奏鸣曲 ﻿ 工地交响乐"
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 晕死。
<piggybox> 太恶了
<binker> 新词
<binker> 都是古人无法看懂的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 摇滚和重金属，就这样被毁掉了。
<binker> 我怀疑学汉语的外国人能否理解这样的含义
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 理解不能啊！
<binker> 这些相当于外国人的俚语
<binker> 在辞典里面没有收录的
<binker> 课堂上，老师也没教过
<binker> ？？？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 在看推文
<binker> 用手机？
<binker> 你可以爬墙？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 电脑
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] GoAgent翻墙
<binker> 能看youtube？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 能的。
<binker> 网速快么？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 需要缓冲下。
<binker> 哦
<binker> 我有时候能上
<binker> 但是看不了视频
<binker> 网站是可以浏览
<binker> 就是播放不了视频
<binker> 等于没用
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 你用什么翻墙的？
<binker> 没有用什么
<binker> 都没弄过
<binker> 只有这台机器可以
<binker> 其他机器无法登录
<piggybox> 受不了了，这太搞了 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzcxNTcxNjIw.html
<^k^> piggybox,啥网址y 【优酷牛人】恶搞：杜甫咆哮《别再画了》！ 何仙姑夫 作品—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看
<binker> 你吐血了没？
<binker> 杜甫快要泪奔了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 确实很搞
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Keren Ann <Not Going Anywhere>
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Jason Mraz<I'm Yours>
<gebjgd> binker: goagent翻墙很稳定
<gebjgd> binker: 我父母一直在用
<binker> 你父母也用
<binker> ？
<binker> 神人阿
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Dido <Thank You>
<gebjgd> binker: 显然是我远程配置的
<binker> 哦
<gebjgd> binker: 网上有教程
<binker> 你厉害
<gebjgd> piggybox: 乡村重金属 差不多
<binker> 你父母的电脑你给装的系统么？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 确实的说是乡村摇滚
<gebjgd> binker: 不然谁装？
<binker> 神马系统？
<gebjgd> binker: win7 正版
<binker> 你为马不装linux
<gebjgd> binker: 我只用arch 给他们装arch 老需要更新 太烦
<binker> 因为他们要用QQ/？
<gebjgd> binker: 我只用arch 给他们装arch 老需要更新 太烦
<binker> 装个Ubuntu
<gebjgd> binker: 不用bantu
<gebjgd> binker: 不用ubuntu
<binker> 在他们机子上开一个ssh
<binker> 就可以远程更新了
<gebjgd> binker: 我都说了 arch需要老更新
<gebjgd> binker: 我没那功夫
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Eagles <Hotel California> 我最喜欢的歌曲之一
<binker> 一个命令的事情
<gebjgd> binker: 扯淡
<gebjgd> binker: arch2个月不更新试试看
<binker> 我说一个命令就可以更新完了
<gebjgd> binker: 再说他们什么时候上网我怎么知道
<gebjgd> binker: 没那么简单
<binker> 弄个脚本
<gebjgd> binker: arch要看wiki
<binker> 他们上网，就会自动把IP地址发给你
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 我用过arch
<alvin_rxg> arch 的更新不是一个命令的事…… 就上次 /lib 转移…… 就是个大工程
<gebjgd> binker: 更新注意问题多了
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 就装些常用的东西
<binker> 这样就不用那么折腾了
<gebjgd> binker: 你能看清楚 alvin_rxg 说 了什么么
<gebjgd> binker: 不要装懂
<alvin_rxg> network-manager 里边的其中一个目录，可以放个脚本，在网络链接上后自动执行
<binker> ，，，‘
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 豆瓣最近有什么看的东西么？
<alvin_rxg> 木有。
<alvin_rxg> 最近在玩 unity
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ........
<alvin_rxg> 准备带漂亮的 unity 去骗女孩子
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 豆瓣我现在就听豆瓣电台了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那ubuntu的界面？
<alvin_rxg> 是啊，目前还好。
<alvin_rxg> netbook 的 roxterm 经常死掉…
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 死活用不上
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 大笔记本不会？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你是 archlinux，当然不是优先支持的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 这边还是 awesome wm.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那就是了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上网本也上awesome就是了
<alvin_rxg> netbook 死掉是因为我经常在 roxterm 正常更新的时候突然进行一些操作，然后反应不过来了。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我是说ubuntu那界面我死活用不上手
<alvin_rxg> 点鼠标的事，跟 openbox 没啥区别
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 上网本也上awesome就是了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Beyond <海阔天空>
<alvin_rxg> 上网本就是拿出去玩的呀，别人看了好复杂……全命令……
<gebjgd> Ein 你还在听beyond?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 那用awesome多好
<alvin_rxg> 我的 awesome 是类似 tty 那样用的。。 除了 firefox 那些
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 豆瓣电台放的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不用鼠标的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 经典老歌嘛！听听也是不错的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 我现在需要上网本上跑win 随时更新我的tomtom
<alvin_rxg> tom cat ?
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: navi
<binker> 导航
<gebjgd> Ein 从来没听过beyond 听了一次就够了 不能理解为什么会受欢迎
<alvin_rxg> 这个需要经常更新？。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 天天更新
<piggybox> 你开车还看netbook当导航？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 听Beyond，就想起了我自由自在的中专生活（我承认我没读过大学
<gebjgd> piggybox: 经常用netbook更新
<alvin_rxg> 马路不是天天换吧？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 它天天有更新
<piggybox> 这么夸张
<alvin_rxg> 呃。。
<piggybox> 话说你的android不是有google map导航嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 不知道更新了什么 如果是哪有施工地点   哪的camera换了？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 根本不是一个档次的
<gebjgd> piggybox: tomtom告诉你哪里有测速器
<binker> 电子狗报警功能
<piggybox> 德国不是没限速的，听说？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 用诺基亚地图的飞过～
<gebjgd> piggybox: android的导航在我家门口总是错的
<gebjgd> piggybox: 那是 autobahn
<gebjgd> piggybox: 高速公路上
<gebjgd> piggybox: 城里照样限速
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 水木年华<一生有你>
<piggybox> 好吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 怎么又是老歌？
<gebjgd> Ein 你的口味好老
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 竟然看不了 http://www.6park.com/news/messages/95802.html
<^k^> gebjgd,啥网址y 美刊:为什么中国人做不出《江南Style》(视频) -6park.com
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我一直用waze这个应用当导航
<alvin_rxg> 啊，damn，怎么又是昙花一现的东东
<binker> 已禁止在您的国家/地区播放此视频。
<gebjgd> piggybox: android 上的？
<binker> youtube
<piggybox> gebjgd: iphone/android上都有
<gebjgd> piggybox: android上的导航仪太慢了 不过现在有android tomtom地图了
<gebjgd> piggybox: 后悔了 我买了tomtom导航仪之后他们才出
<gebjgd> piggybox: 50欧 欧洲地图
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] googel地图在中国有定位漂移。
<binker> 不准外国使用高精度的地图
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 万晓利<女儿情> 一首民谣 曲子我很喜欢
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 貌似这首歌有好多个版本的。。
<gebjgd> Ein 万晓丽是谁？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 民谣歌手。不是很知名吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 没周云蓬知名
<piggybox> gebjgd: 我以前那个导航仪厂家已经倒闭了，地图也没更新，结果找了一圈发现waze这个免费的应用
<gebjgd> Ein 周云蓬 我都没听说过
<gebjgd> piggybox: 我没导航仪器不开车
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 崔健<花房姑娘>
<piggybox> gebjgd: 熟悉的路还用导航？
<gebjgd> piggybox: 也用
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/周云蓬
<^k^> UbuntuTalk ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<gebjgd> piggybox: 因为我的老车没有 onboard computer 用导航仪看速度
<piggybox> 。。。
<gebjgd> piggybox: 不喜欢看速度盘
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 周云蓬我还是从韩寒的《独唱团》了解的。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Guns N' Roses <Don't Cry(original)>
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 这也是首老歌
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 这首歌的吉他配乐太棒了。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Snow Patrol <Run>
<piggybox> 我曾经很无法接受rap，觉得是垃圾音乐，现在觉得有些还不错
<binker> 说明你已经被同化了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我一直很喜欢rap的。只是国内rap棒的歌手不多
<gebjgd> 从来不听rap
<gebjgd> 没意思
<binker> 那你喜欢什么音乐？
<gebjgd> binker: newage r&b 电子
<piggybox> 电子我到现在还是无法接受
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我除了迪吧音乐，烂大街的口水歌不爱之外，其他风格音乐我觉得还是不错的。
<gebjgd> binker: 不听中文也是因为中文没有太多的好歌 从我上初一就开始 不听中文了
<binker> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iApvUMgk5Mo&feature=fvwp&NR=1
<^k^> binker ⇪ t: YouTube - Google Chrome vs Mozilla Firefox - Best Internet Browser
<gebjgd> binker: 小学的时候还听听周华健
<binker> 哪一首？
<gebjgd> 周华健多了吧
<binker> 周华健的朋友？
<binker> 周华健的刀剑如梦
<gebjgd> 爱相随 花心
<binker> 哦
<piggybox> 中文好歌好像都是以前的歌，现在都不知道有什么歌了
<gebjgd> binker: 多了
<binker> 好古老的歌曲
<binker> 快没人记得这些老古董的了
<gebjgd> binker: 我不听中文歌是有日子了 所以后来的中文乐坛就没接触过
<gebjgd> binker: 国内有什么人 都不知道
<binker> 现在要有炒作的
<binker> 要红就要拼命炒作
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我从初中才开始接触流行音乐。最开始听周杰伦，SHE，孙燕姿，羽泉，水木年华，张韶涵等歌手的歌曲。
<binker> 这些都是新人类的偶像
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 英文歌曲，还是在中专时，才开始正式接触
<piggybox> 孙燕姿其实有年头了吧
<binker> 孙燕姿的歌曲还好
<gebjgd> 绿光？
<gebjgd> 就知道这个
<binker> 还有羽泉也不错
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我一直喜欢听孙燕姿的歌。
<gebjgd> 羽泉就不知道有啥歌了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 羽泉现在淡了吧，没新歌了貌似
<binker> 周的歌曲被N多人吐槽
<gebjgd> ofan: 饭饭 干嘛呢？
<binker> 羽泉有天下无贼
<binker> 还有奔跑
<gebjgd> 天下无贼？
<gebjgd> 都没听说过
<gebjgd> 我土了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还有《冷酷到底》
<binker> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我当时还买了好几张羽泉的音乐磁带，整天放着听。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Coldplay <The Scientist>
<alvin_rxg> transmission-gtk 经常启动不起来…… 只好用 transmission-qt ..
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: ubutnu的包的问题吧
<alvin_rxg> gtk 问题
<binker> 主席好像也不喜欢Gtk
<binker> 说是被坑了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 读初中的时候，我买了个复读机，买了好多音乐磁带，还向同学借磁带听。学校门口的商店，音乐磁带卖得超好的。什么张韶涵，SHE，周杰伦，羽泉，潘玮柏，乱七八糟的听了好多歌。
<binker> GTK=哥  太坑
<piggybox> 哈哈
<binker> 有木有听过台语阿？
<binker> 闽南语的歌曲？
<piggybox> 听不懂台语
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: arch没这问题
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 闽南语的歌曲，我是今年才开始有接触
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 当然，我是一句也听不懂
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 比听懂粤语难一百倍
<binker> 有一首叫做 爱拼才会赢
<binker> 不会阿
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 陈奕迅有一首闽南语的歌曲《我甲你》
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还蛮好听的。
<binker> 意思就是 我和你
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 现在我粤语能听懂6到7成了。不过还不会说。。
<piggybox> 台语就是看着歌词可能也不懂什么意思
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 只要和广东的朋友待一起时间长了，粤语自然就能听懂。
 * gebjgd 睡觉
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我怎么现在一点不感觉困呢？？？
<alvin_rxg> 开始用 google drive..
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Vega4<Life Is Beautiful>
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Keane <This Is the Last Time>
<binker> Ein 你还不睡觉？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 5点睡
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 反正周一又不上班
<binker> 天快亮了
<binker> 怎么不上班？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 我这个月一周只上两天班，我会乱说吗？
<binker> ？？？
<binker> 这么悠闲
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 具体原因，请问广汽本田
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 什么工作？我也去
<binker> 砸了多少辆?
<cleamoon> UbuntuTalk, 罢工还是减产？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 减产吧。。。
<binker> 减产
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 不过下个月会恢复到正常产量
<binker> 载入页面时到服务器的连接被重置。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] The Fray <How To Save A Life>
<binker>         
<binker>         
<binker>         
<binker>   此站点暂时不可用或者太忙。请稍后重试。
<binker>   如果您无法载入任何页面，请检查您计算机的网络连接。
<binker>   如果您的计算机受到防火墙或代理服务器的保护，请确认 Firefox  被授权访问网页。
<^k^> binker:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 。。。。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] James Blunt<Goodbay My Lover>
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 打错！！
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 应该是 <Goodbye My Lover>
<piggybox> 呃，我开得就是本田车
<binker> 你把车给砸了没？
<piggybox> 没。。。
<binker> 游行的时候没开出去转转？
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] The Perishers <My Heart>
<piggybox> 我又不在国内，否则也不敢买日本车了
<binker> 嗯
<binker> 你在日本？
<piggybox> 砸日本车已经不是第一次了，以后和美国如果打还得砸美国车
<binker> 和美国不打
<piggybox> 在美国啊，上次说过了
<binker> 两国友好阿
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Leeland <Tears Of The Saints>
<piggybox> 中日还友好呢，谁信
<binker> 要是和美国开打，你咋办？
<binker> 回来还是在那里？
<piggybox> 不知道
<binker> 应该不会的了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还是在美国安全点，我觉得
<binker> 要是真开打，那还不都进集中营了
<binker> 2战，德国的犹太人就是这样
<binker> 差点就无处容身了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 跑到澳大利亚或者欧洲去吧
<binker> 几乎没有国家愿意接受
<binker> 世界太平的时候去哪个国家都没什么问题
<binker> 一旦开打就不一样了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 美国佬应该不会做得这么绝吧
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Suede <Beautiful Ones>
<binker> 你以为他们是救世主么？
<binker> 墨西哥偷渡越境进入美国边境的人，经常被射杀在边境上
<binker> 如同打猎一样
<binker> 死了，也没人追究的
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 还是祈求世界和平吧
<binker> 嗯
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] Green Day <Holiday>
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 听完这首歌就去睡觉
<binker> 五点了
<binker> 你一边听一边睡得了
<binker> 听完也睡着了
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 一边听一边睡，可能很难进入深度睡眠。
<UbuntuTalk> [Ein] 睡觉！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<fivesheep> piggybox: 今天没出去逛啊
<binker> kk
<kk>  06:20
<binker> kk: ä½ 
<fivesheep> 无聊啊....
<binker> 我逗它一下
<fivesheep> 无智能的机器人, 有什么好逗的
<binker> 嘿
<binker> 肚子饿了
<binker> 想吃东西
 * binker 下班
#ubuntu-cn 2013-09-30
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Mybatis视频教学及其实战（Shop项目） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449519 这是孔浩老师录制的Mybatis视频教程，当然这也是孔老师录制的众多视频教程中的一分部，讲解了Mybatis的相关知识以后和MVC的整合，希望大家喜欢。 视频教程内容包括： 1：网上商店_需求分析和环境搭建 2：网上商店_通过JDB
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • framebuffer截图问题，求帮忙解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449520 在文字界面下，用fbgrab截图，截出来的图如附件所示 a.png 另外，使用jfbview在文字界面上浏览图片和pdf也是这样的效果，（fbi和fbgs看图片和看pdf倒是正常，但没法在fbterm下使用）。我估计是屏幕刷新率或者同步的问题，但不知道怎么
<^k^> ─> 解决，求各位帮忙。 以下是fbset -i给出的信息 Code: mode "1366x768"     geometry 1366 768 1366 768 32     timings 0 0 0 …
<GODDOG> MLRING
<GODDOG> moring
<Muton> 基友们好
<freeflying> 宅宅们开始美好的黄金周了啊
<GODDOG> 还在上英语课
<GODDOG> 自由飞翔中？
<lucky2> 谁有迅雷帐号的？
<lucky2> 会员帐号太tm给力了
<freeflying> lucky2, 喜欢就买个好了，一年100多而已
<lucky2> freeflying: 我都是一天一天买的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu和centos的区别 求科普 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449521 ubuntu下 man stdin有 但是passwd：无法识别的选项“--stdin” Usage: passwd [options] [LOGIN] centos 没有finger 和apt-get 。目前知道的。 看着centos的教程 在ubuntu下 很痛苦 统计信息: 发表于 由 人间过客 — 2013-09-30 8:51
<kingbo> 早
<GODDOG> 无聊
<GODDOG> 英语课都快上完了  还早？
<leemeng0x61> ..
<leemeng0x61> 上课的兄弟,上不起
<GODDOG> leemeng0x61: 李萌？
<GODDOG> 李小萌？
<leemeng0x61> GODDOG, 认识?
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • U盘安装ubuntu，分区的时候U盘是sda,这个正常吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449522 有时候用U盘安装ubuntu，u盘是sda，硬盘是sdb，安装倒是没有问题，只是安装grub的时候，grub被安装到了u盘， 把u盘拔出来就不能开机了，出现一个grub>的提示符号。插上u盘才能进系统。 同一个u盘，给有些电脑装就没
<^k^> ─> 有问题。 请问能不能在安装的时候就让u盘是sdb？ 或者是不是我的u盘做的有问题？我是用UNetbootin做的，ubu …
<GODDOG> leemeng0x61: 没有  无聊中的吐槽 不要在意
<leemeng0x61> GODDOG, 哦!原来如此 
<leemeng0x61> GODDOG, 不过我不是你猜的人
<GODDOG> leemeng0x61: 哦？
<leemeng0x61> GODDOG, 恩?
<imtxc> 早, freeflying , 啥时候回来啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 早
<GODDOG> leemeng0x61: 在做 什么？ 我在等下课
<leemeng0x61> work
<leemeng0x61> GODDOG, 认真上课吧
<GODDOG> leemeng0x61: 下课了
<freeflying>  imtxc 咋了
<imtxc> freeflying: 就是打个招呼
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10的totem如何播放rmvb http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449523 从13.04升级到13.10 其他基本上正常，compiz的unity插件需要手工激活一下，否这看不到unity两个面板 rmvb打不开了，有声音没图像，找不到real decoder 4插件 不记得13.04的时候是否处理过 麻烦高手们看看有没有啥办法解决的 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> ─> endlesswind — 2013-09-30 9:40
<freeflying> imtxc, 打算收我的本本了吗
<imtxc> freeflying: 不收了…… 不好看……
<imtxc> freeflying: 你要买 lavie?
<freeflying> imtxc, lol
<imtxc> freeflying: 打算去论坛收个便宜二手 tp 得了
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 早
<freeflying> imtxc, 好吧，你这么在乎外观的外观党
<iMadper> freeflying: 我入了土拨鼠羽绒服了... 然后没钱了...
<freeflying> iMadper, 北京入的？
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩. 
<iMadper> freeflying: taobao
<freeflying> iMadper, 验证一下真假
<iMadper> freeflying: how?
<imtxc> iMadper:  邮寄给我，穿一下就知道
<iMadper> freeflying: 发回米国验证一下? 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你小心
<freeflying> iMadper, 你穿上就知道了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 我看做工很真... 吊牌也很真... 
<iMadper> freeflying: made in china 这几个字也很真
<imtxc> 擦！！！！！！！！！！！！ firefox 又挂了
<iMadper> imtxc: fx从来不挂... 老挂的是chrome
<imtxc> 在我这里一样
<imtxc> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/272328
<iMadper> imtxc: 我擦, 我第一次见到这个画面就是你给我发的截图. 这次又是... 
<iMadper> imtxc: 严重怀疑你用的fx3.5
<imtxc> iMadper: 跟版本没关系
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在 24 啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 到35就没事了
<imtxc> 主要问题是启动不了了。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: chrome 更狠，连这样的个提示都不给我，直接关
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 怎么会呢... 我这里没你说的这么严重....
<iMadper> imtxc: 来我大arch吧
<huntxu> iMadper: +v
<huntxu> imtxc: 這gtk真醜
<imtxc> awesome 嘛
<huntxu> iMadper: 土豪你的土撥鼠送我
<iMadper> huntxu: 乃用电信还是联通?
<huntxu> imtxc: 有毛關係
<iMadper> huntxu: 还是移动?
<huntxu> iMadper: 移動
<iMadper> huntxu: 哦. 你用td不?
<huntxu> iMadper: 不用，我還用edge的
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ... 渣胡须..
<iMadper> huntxu: 胡须渣
<iMadper> imtxc: 你呢?
<iMadper> imtxc: 用啥手机卡
<imtxc> iMadper: 联通
<iMadper> imtxc: 地铁没信号怎么破?
<iMadper> imtxc: 每天地铁里看到别人移动/电信都能上网, 就我tmd上不了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我以前移动地铁没信号，然后换了联通就有了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 你在几号线?
<imtxc> iMadper: 13
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 不了解. 13号线不是地面上的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有10, 4 
<freeflying> 靠，今天不放假了吗
<freeflying> 你们咋都还在呢
 * imtxc 擦， 0 插件了，还崩溃，球解决啊！！！
<iMadper> imtxc: 10号线nnnnd有联通信号?! 能上网?!?!?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 能
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 候总... 今天, 不上班吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 别逗了, 我昨天投诉的时候, 联通自己都说确实十号线上不了
<imtxc> iMadper: ... 有这事儿？ 那我只能告诉你，我用移动的时候，地面上的 13号线里面都没信号，公交车开快点都掉线！
<iMadper> imtxc: 是吗? 好吧... 我在十号线里面看他们都能上网, 好烦
<iMadper> imtxc: 要么就大家一起不能上...
<iMadper> imtxc: 就我一个不能上算个毛毛
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 在帝都,地铁上可以拿出手机?
<imtxc> iMadper: ... 我有 kindle
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 为什么不行?
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 你住哪里的?
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 
<imtxc> 谁帮我解决一下 firefox 的问题啊
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 我感觉拿不出来,特别是在上下班高峰期
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 可以的. 你道行太浅. 
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, reinstall
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: reinstall 了无数次
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 我是在八通线修炼, 修炼好了之后, 下山做十号线, 感觉十号线人好少. 
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 我不拿,线控即可
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 清下之前的配置
<iMadper> imtxc: rm -rf .mozilla
<freeflying> iMadper, 不是从今天开始放假的吗
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 不是...
<iMadper> freeflying: 明天...
<imtxc_away> 擦
<imtxc> X 挂了。。。
<imtxc> 目测我冤枉 firefox 了
<imtxc> 某次 apt-get dist-upgrade 之后，各种软件都会随时崩溃
<iMadper> imtxc: 来用我大arch
<iMadper> imtxc: 压根儿就没有 dist-upgrade了
<iMadper> imtxc: 只有update
<imtxc> iMadper: 我有些怀疑是我的廉价 ssd 的原因
<iMadper> imtxc: 我怀疑不是. 
<iMadper> imtxc: dmesg
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道怎么确诊
<leemeng0x61> im
<iMadper> imtxc: 有说硬件问题? dmesg
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 大arch是什么?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没法看
<iMadper> imtxc: 没法看???
<imtxc> iMadper: 死了就
 * iMadper 什么叫做没法看... 
<iMadper> imtxc: pstore!!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 你个渣渣
<imtxc> iMadper: 必须长按电源键才能活
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥都操作不了啊大佬
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: the Great ArchLinux
<iMadper> imtxc: pstore呀!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: kdump呀!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 有的是办法!
<imtxc> pstore 是啥
<iMadper> imtxc: panic了我都有办法, 何况是x死了
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己去lwn看pstore的那篇文章去
<imtxc> iMadper: x 死了之后，键盘不起作用了
<iMadper> imtxc: panic之后你觉得键盘还起作用?
<iMadper> imtxc: 你先开启pstore, 或者kdump, 出问题了, 会记录下来的嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 下次开机还会保存的
<imtxc> 好
<imtxc> 这个问题纠结了好久了
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃用kdump吧. pstore可能你现在用不来
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过pstore更轻量级
<iMadper> imtxc: kdump dump出来的东西分析起来也挺麻烦的.
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 不就是arch吗
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 我有说不是吗?
<imtxc> sigh
<imtxc> 内存现在好贵啊
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 加一个大字,误导之嫌
<iMadper> leemeng0x61: 误导成什么了?
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, new branch
<imtxc> iMadper: 小红帽是快递公司，大红帽是贵厂的区别？
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~ 这俩不是一个公司?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 一遇到刚才那种情况，系统重启之后，就跟啥事儿都没发生过一样，你觉得最有可能是什么原因？
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚才那情况是啥...
<imtxc> iMadper: firefox 崩溃， virtualbox 崩溃， x 崩溃， 然后死机
<iMadper> imtxc: 显卡驱动
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者, virtualbox 的某个module
<imtxc> iMadper: vmplayer 也有同样的问题
<iMadper> imtxc: 显卡驱动
<imtxc> 我好像没装过显卡驱动
<iMadper> imtxc: kernel里面有呀!
<imtxc> 恩，我的意思是没有单独装过
<iMadper> imtxc: 而且已知有问题
<iMadper> imtxc:  WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 300 at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c:8299 check_crtc_state+0x58f/0x9c0 [i915]()
<imtxc> 怎么破
<iMadper> imtxc: up-date your kernel now.
<iMadper> imtxc: compile a 3.12rc2
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: .. 毛儿。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imtxc> 这个显卡的驱动，这么多年了才修好？
<iMadper> imtxc: 只是试试, 不然你打算怎么办?
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 这个问题要吧i915加入到内核里
<leemeng0x61> options i915 i915_enable_rc6=1 i915_enable_fbc=1 lvds_downclock=1
<imtxc> 算了，升级一下问题更多
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 不要升级,直接重装升级
<imtxc> 再坚持坚持……
<huntxu> iMadper: 哼，我才rc1
<yunfan> iMadper: 现在就入羽容副？
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 入了已经. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 自己把一些patch打进去, 自己改成rc2
<huntxu> iMadper: 賤
<iMadper> huntxu: ... ...
<huntxu> iMadper: 10.1明天就到了
<huntxu> iMadper: 你白手套買好了沒
<iMadper> huntxu: 妹子在火车上了. 
<iMadper> huntxu: 今天就到
<iMadper> huntxu: 我今天没坐地铁, 做公交来的
<iMadper> huntxu: 地铁有案件, 过不了
<iMadper> 安检
<huntxu> iMadper: 北京西站？
<iMadper> huntxu: 是的. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 乃背了什么好东西
<huntxu> iMadper: 我提前通知各大報社小編蹲守
<iMadper> huntxu: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 实名购买的菜刀
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> 菜刀上面有编号?
<yunfan> iMadper: 你这么年轻就背案底了？
<iMadper> yunfan: ...
<yunfan> iMadper: 你不是说地铁有案件 过不了么
<iMadper> yunfan: 安检
<iMadper> yunfan: 我的错
<yunfan> iMadper: 你要没案底 怕啥安检？
<iMadper> yunfan: 安检会查出我书包里的菜刀... 
<yunfan> iMadper: 而且安检很容易过的
<imtxc> yunfan: 安检又不查身份证
<yunfan> iMadper: 菜刀放身上就是了 冬天太容易了
<iMadper> yun
<iMadper> yunfan: 是的, 你说的对
<yunfan> imtxc: 你果然没经验 安检那有警察抽检身份证的
<yunfan> iMadper: 不对的我不会说
<imtxc> yunfan: …… 
<iMadper> yunfan: 那你评价一下 imtxc 
<yunfan> iMadper: 他肯定有案底在身 要不然咋这种机密都晓得
<iMadper> yunfan: 那你不是更有经验? <yunfan> imtxc: 你果然没经验 安检那有警察抽检身份证的
<yunfan> 今天上班的人太少了
<imtxc> yunfan: iMadper http://www.amazon.cn/Kingston-%E9%87%91%E5%A3%AB%E9%A1%BF-KVR1333-4G-%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC%E5%86%85%E5%AD%98/dp/B003N64ODW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1380508572&sr=8-1&keywords=%E7%AC%94%E8%AE%B0%E6%9C%AC+%E5%86%85%E5%AD%98 这货有真的么
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Kingston 金士顿DDR3 1333Kingston 金士顿 KVR1333 4G 笔记本内存（DDR3 1333 4G）DDR3 1333-价格 报价 图片 多少钱
<yunfan> iMadper: 我对安检研究过一阵 还专门写了个文章研究
<iMadper> imtxc: 估计..是.
<iMadper> imtxc: 4g, 你要这么大干嘛?
<imtxc> iMadper: 4g..... 大？
<iMadper> imtxc: 买十铨的内存吧, 便宜, 没假货
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞!
<imtxc> adam8157: 我买的二手 x201 已经在路上了呀
<imtxc> adam8157: iMadper affs 屏幕！ 秒杀 ips
<adam8157> imtxc: 二手...  电子产品买新不买旧是常识吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣
<imtxc> adam8157: 便宜啊
<imtxc> 2k
<iMadper> imtxc: pva最赞.
<adam8157> imtxc: 你原来没有笔记本?
<imtxc> adam8157: 有，搬公司用了^
<imtxc> 懒得背
<iMadper> imtxc: 我宁愿买个2k的神船.
<adam8157> imtxc: 何必呢...
<imtxc> ………………
<adam8157> imtxc: iMadper 我宁愿只有一台好点的, 也不要几年前的好几台
<iMadper> adam8157: +1
<imtxc> 一台好点的？
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.O3OV73&id=19025952006&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<adam8157> iMadper: 最近在琢磨把我妈的一年多的dell台式处理掉 换个大屏笔记本
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Hasee/神舟 飞天UI45 D2 IVB平台三代i5 分公司发货 拍前咨询-tmall.com天猫
<adam8157> iMadper: 台式的略吵
<iMadper> adam8157: 可以呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 我老爸老妈都用的我的旧笔记本..
<adam8157> iMadper: freeflying 话说小米盒子之类的怎么样, 能看央视么? 准备给家里买个
<imtxc> iMadper: 我觉得从原来的 T9400 升级到 i7 620 升级跨度可以了啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 好东西. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 小米为数不多的好东西
<freeflying> adam8157, 挺好的
<iMadper> adam8157: 不过, 没有直播... 
<adam8157> iMadper: 怕的是不符合我妈的收视习惯, 我们可以看电影看啥的, 她却需要普通的电视频道  freeflying 
<leemeng0x61> 北京西人太多
<leemeng0x61> 去过一次
<yunfan> iMadper: 4G目测是最小的吧 目前
<adam8157> iMadper: 泰捷电视啥的
<iMadper> adam8157: 没有
<yunfan> iMadper: 现在一般都是买16G套装 两根内存
<iMadper> adam8157: 小米盒子没有直播电视台的....
<iMadper> adam8157: 问 qiao , 他在用
<leemeng0x61> iMadper, 没有
<iMadper> adam8157: qiao是小米脑残粉
<adam8157> iMadper: 可以装这个 http://www.togic.com/livetv  就怕质量和稳定性不够
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 泰捷视频TV版
<qiao> iMadper: ..
<leemeng0x61> 我家里也正了一个小米盒子
<leemeng0x61> 多安逸的
<yunfan> imtxc: 磨j侠
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 能给五十多岁的人看电视直播么?
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 第一次听说, 不了解... 
<imtxc> yunfan: 我都下单付款了，还算墨迹？
<yunfan> imtxc: 算 就算到货了都消解不了你内心的墨迹啊
<qiao> adam8157: 我只是知道小米盒子可以安装应用。。
<adam8157> freeflying: iMadper letv倒是有cntv的正版授权
<imtxc> yunfan: 对我来说算大件儿啊
<qiao> adam8157: 但是不知道能不能看直播。。
<iMadper> adam8157: letv每年要交钱的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃是乐事前员工吧?
<iMadper> adam8157: 有没有什么优惠价格?
<qiao> 今晚回去找找看有没有这样的应用。。
<adam8157> freeflying: iMadper qiao 家那边在搞数字电视迁移, 想革了他的命
<adam8157> iMadper: 我不是... 去面试过, 拿到offer但是当场拒了
<imtxc> 前员工能有优惠？
<yunfan> imtxc: 我也有过你这种工资水平的时候啊 但是没你这么墨迹 买得起就买 买不起就拉倒
<freeflying> adam8157, 那就letv吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 好! 不过我家我不敢...
<yunfan> adam8157: 你去小米面啥岗位？
<imtxc> yunfan: ......
<iMadper> adam8157: letv按年收费的, 乃小心
<adam8157> yunfan: 哪又来小米了...
<yunfan> adam8157: 公共关系？
<yunfan> adam8157: 乐事？
<yuxans> freeflying: 候总你用了联通那个 IPTV 了么？
<adam8157> yunfan: 刚来北京的时候面过
<yunfan> adam8157: 薯片流水线技工？
<yunfan> adam8157: 那就对了 你之前在西南做嵌入式 刚好来这里给他们管理流水线
<freeflying> yunfan, 没啊，我们不看电视的
<adam8157> A23: 由于行业政策的限制，乐视盒子暂不支持收看电视直播，目前我们与CNTV合作支持点播服务，后续我们与监管部门沟通，尽快开通直播功能。
<adam8157> 乐视也不行
<yunfan> 要直播不难啊
<yunfan> 我以前房东想看直播 结果看不了 在我电脑上装个某p2p软件就可以了啊
<imtxc> CNTV 不是有直播？
<yunfan> 现在主流的p2p软件爱你都有android版本 那些盒子不都是android么
<adam8157> yunfan: 给我妈的, 要求简单方便稳定, 不怕花钱
<yunfan> 位于美国加州旧金山湾区西南部的帕罗奥图，刚刚为鼓励电动车的推广踏出了一步。当地的市议会刚刚以 9 票赞成比 0 票反对，全数通过一个要求所有新建房都需要配备 240V 的 Level 2 电动车充电器。
<yunfan> 根据帕罗奥图的市长 Greg Scharff 指出，在建屋时加入电动车充电器的成本只是少于 200 美元
<yunfan> adam8157: 和我想给我爸弄个云存储一样的思路 当时还想着算1T要多少钱 现在看来 太他妈便宜了
<yunfan> 百度那个电视棒用起来很方便啊 还直接支持了百度影音
<imtxc> yunfan  adam8157  买了教会他们使用然后让他们改变看电视的习惯是个问题吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 不会 对我家很有帮助 我妈妈都是用迅雷看 只有我爸爸才在大厅里看电视
<yunfan> imtxc: 如果买个电视棒 可以让我爸爸妈妈一起看电视 没坏处
<yunfan> 促进家庭和谐
<imtxc> yunfan: 那倒不错，不过听说小米盒子可以越狱啊，就能看直播了 cc  adam8157 
<yunfan> imtxc: 我觉得影音好 至少影音资源非常多 适合我妈妈 不过家里的网络他们不舍得花钱办 准备回去棒他们办个20M的 我来一次性付款算了
<imtxc> 那也得他们会用
<imtxc> 我妈还处在电视打开是什么就看什么的水平
<yunfan> 你以为影音棒需要你折腾？
<yunfan> imtxc: 那些厂商本来推出这些就是为了面向普通人啊 界面跟电视机一样的 你家里人换台总会吧
<imtxc> 你还真说对了
<imtxc> 她对这种东西有天然的抵触情绪，怎么都不学
<yunfan> imtxc: 既然如此 她根本不该看电视嘛
<yunfan> 换台都抵触 我还有啥好说的 不如听收音机吧 就听出租车司机经常听的那种 说书的
<imtxc> 。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 人各有志 既然她对这个没兴趣 就不应该强迫她靠这个娱乐啊 可以看看她喜欢什么别的娱乐 
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 不可以
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 你这是回复的啥...
<adam8157> leemeng0x61: 哦 直播
<leemeng0x61> adam8157, 是
<leemeng0x61> 直播模拟信号还是要快点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助，双显卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449524 我是双显卡的笔记本，N卡750加 I卡 的HASWELL。我现在想使用N卡，在附加硬件里找不到对应的驱动（空白一片），在详细信息里只有Haswell的身影。 去弄那个大黄蜂 Bumblebee , 在终端中输入 lspci|grep VGA 只显示了 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel
<yunfan> 我想买个帮帮拿来看电视
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu12.04.3LTS安装Matlab2012a错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449525 我在Ubuntu12.04.3上安装Matlab2012a的时候遇到了一个问题，在网上找了半天也没有发现相关的帖子，希望能有前辈帮忙解决一下： 我按照如下步骤安装Matlab: 1.挂载iso文件 Code: sudo mount -o loop Mathworks.Matlab.R2012a.UNIX.iso /mnt
<^k^> ─> 2.跳转至挂载目录并安装： Code: cd /mnt Code: sudo ./install 但是到这一步的时候没有出现相应的图形化安装界面 …
<yunfan> leemeng0x61: 又不搞赌球 那点快没什么意义
<adam8157> yunfan: 她说的快是不卡的意思
<yunfan> adam8157: 这样 我以为他说模拟转数字的问题
<yunfan> adam8157: 不过我不觉得会不卡啊 
<yunfan> 数字信号也是lossy压缩的
<adam8157> yunfan: 电视是专线, 很宽的, 不卡, 稳定, 高分, 网络机顶盒看电视频道还是比不了
<yunfan> adam8157: 你说走有线啊 那个我就不晓得了
<imtxc> NND
<yunfan> adam8157: 但电视没那么宽 要不然光电网络就牛逼了
<adam8157> yunfan: 有线很宽的...
<yuxans> adam8157: 歌华的机顶盒里边是 cable modem
<jiero> filter ?
<adam8157> yuxans: 嗯
<jiero> ddos filtered VPS 会便宜？
<imtxc> jiero: 亲爱的裸姐
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
<jiero> imtxc: 你是喜欢裸的大姐姐吧。
<yuxans> adam8157: 看这机顶盒出来的画质，就知道码率很低的
<imtxc> 知我者， jiero 也
<adam8157> yuxans: 那是片源不行, 我之前四路1080P的都没问题
<jiero> adam8157 imtxc 家里有了一台小米盒子，不知道干嘛用。
<yunfan> adam8157: 确实 贵国的860M 不过还要看架网吧
<imtxc> jiero: 送给我啊
<yuxans> adam8157: 歌华也是用的组播技术跑 iptv 的吧？
<jiero> yunfan: 经常经常的传输错误。
<jiero> imtxc: 不是我买的，当然不归我管。
<adam8157> yuxans: 不知道 =,=
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157
<yunfan> 其实我在想 现在这些光纤都是下行快 上行超级小 这跟有线电视有啥区别呢
<adam8157> jiero: 摸回去
<yunfan> 带宽还不如有线呢
<imtxc> jiero: 不能送人的，都不许说
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手求助，双显卡的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449524 我是双显卡的笔记本，N卡750加 I卡 的HASWELL。我现在想使用N卡，在附加硬件里找不到对应的驱动（空白一片），在详细信息里只有Haswell的身影。 去弄那个大黄蜂 Bumblebee , 在终端中输入 lspci|grep VGA 只显示了 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel
<jiero> imtxc: 你有啥可以送的？
<imtxc> jiero: 我啊…… 我想想
<imtxc> jiero: 有条耳塞
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。。。什么样的？
<yuxans> adam8157: 我看了一下联通新送的 iptv 是用组播搞的，那几个所谓的高清只有 8Mbps 的码率...其他台基本上都 2.5Mbps 以内
<imtxc> jiero: 九韶E300+
<jiero> imtxc: 那是啥。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 型号
<adam8157> yuxans: iptv嘛 又不是走的有线
<yunfan> yuxans: 要考虑联通的基础建设
<yunfan> 数据分发这些 你太大了他那边受不了啊
<yunfan> 要么他就得多设几个层级分发了
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。比我的所有耳机都贵
<xingsiuh> xingsiuh, 
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<imtxc> jiero: 还闲置了一个 blackberry
<yuxans> adam8157: 现在歌华因为要分信道给模拟电视用，所以那个同轴带宽也不是很高的
<yuxans> yunfan: 我估计送的那个 zte 的盒子也跑不了太高的码率了
<yunfan> http://imagevat.com/uploads/9292013/449413917.peg.jpeg
<jiero> imtxc: 我用掉的UE300，单价$4.5；现在的飞利浦 EP36** $29；一个杂牌￥9；以前的某飞利浦￥28
<yunfan> yuxans: 现在的光纤都跟数字电视一样好挫 只想让你看高清电视而已
<imtxc> jiero: $29 ! 还要怎样
<jiero> 哦是￥29
<jiero> 错了。
<jiero> imtxc: 然后我买了头戴式的 ￥150。比所有耳塞加起来都贵
<jiero> imtxc: 黑莓和耳机一起送我吧。
<yuxans> yunfan: 还凑合吧，GPON 20-30Mbps 下行，上行差不多 2.5-3Mbps，是按 1:10 配发的
<jiero> imtxc: 我还没有能输入中文的手机。
<imtxc> jiero: ......
<imtxc> jiero: 不至于吧
<jiero> imtxc: 我的手机让我摔了太多次了，键盘识别坏了
<bing0719> 好吧。。。
<bing0719> 买新的吧！
<jiero> imtxc: 本来那手机就很少中文输入法，我也懒得装笔画输入法
<jiero> bing0719: 你是imtxc么。。。
<adam8157> yuxans: 业内人士啊...
<yuxans> adam8157: 不算吧...
<imtxc> 。。
<bing0719> 。。。。。
<imtxc> 不是我
<jiero> 上传弱的都是产出弱国
<bing0719> 不是我。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 耳机可以送你，手机得收费～～～
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<imtxc> jiero: 9700 成色不错哦
<jiero> imtxc: 多少钱
<jiero> imtxc: 完全不懂那些是啥。
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<imtxc> jiero: 型号
<yuxans> adam8157: 我想要 1:2 配发 =_= GPON 本来就是 1:2
<imtxc> 我不知道现在二手黑莓是个啥价格
<iMadper> imtxc: 比白菜贵, 比茄子便宜.
<yuxans> adam8157: 如果算上 iptv 占的下行，估计 1:1.5 是可行的
<jiero> imtxc: 和我手机同期的。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 要耳塞的话我邮给你？
<imtxc> 反正闲置了
<adam8157> imtxc: fedex 到付
<jiero> imtxc: 你还是送给乞丐吧。。
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> 哈哈
<imtxc> jiero: 额...
<jiero> imtxc: 放在信封里发过来~
<jiero> imtxc: 以前我用$0.6邮费发耳机。
<imtxc> fedex 高端啊
<jiero> 60c的邮票
<imtxc> 韵达得了
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 发邮局，平信。80分
<jiero> imtxc: 自制信封
<jiero> imtxc: 你在马路边捡到一分钱
<imtxc> jiero: ..
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jiero> imtxc: 还是我的手机比较贵，贵离谱了。 http://s.etao.com/search?q=%C5%B5%BB%F9%D1%C7+n900&initiative_id=setao_20130930
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 诺基亚 n900_商品搜索_一淘网
<imtxc> 你这手机够高端啊
<jiero> imtxc: 是啊，我所知唯一能插64Gb卡，变96GB的手机，后盖还能改装塞进3000mah双电池。
<jiero> imtxc: 高端错了地方
<yuxans> jiero: 能硬改加内存么，我用着就是内存太小，比较难受
<yeahnoob> 高清视频压缩格式有8Mbps码率应该算不错了吧？
<jiero> yunfan: 不能吧。
<yeahnoob> 不可能从网络传无损压缩的高清格式
<jiero> yuxans: 。不能，
<yuxans> jiero: 可惜啊
<jiero> yunfan: 我错了
<jiero> yuxans: 历史啊拼装啊。
<yuxans> jiero: :D
<bing0719> :-$
<bing0719> :-)
<bing0719> :'(
<Mtone> 我的基友呢
<imtxc> yuxans: yunfan 你俩啥关系
<imtxc> jiero: 你有这手机完全没有必要要我的啊
<jiero> imtxc: 没见过黑莓
<imtxc> jiero: 我这个月流量用超了
<jiero> imtxc: vpn？
<imtxc> jiero: 手机
<jiero> imtxc: 哦。
<imtxc> jiero: 上班要坐车了，同时宽带断了两天…… 然后就不够用了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Ubuntu12.04.3LTS安装Matlab2012a错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449525 我在Ubuntu12.04.3上安装Matlab2012a的时候遇到了一个问题，在网上找了半天也没有发现相关的帖子，希望能有前辈帮忙解决一下： 我按照如下步骤安装Matlab: 1.挂载iso文件 Code: sudo mount -o loop Mathworks.Matlab.R2012a.UNIX.iso /mnt
<^k^> ─> 2.跳转至挂载目录并安装： Code: cd /mnt Code: sudo ./install 但是到这一步的时候没有出现相应的图形化安装界面 …
<jiero> imtxc: 设置一下，改成不用flash，不自动装载图片
<jiero> imtxc: 这样，国内网站要杀了
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 没图还上网做啥
<jiero> imtxc: 看字
<imtxc> ……
<imtxc> 那我宁愿不上网
<jiero> imtxc: 我20岁之前玩游戏都是不用声音的
<imtxc> jiero: ..
<jiero> imtxc: urban terror改变了我，知道耳机对FPS还是有用的。知道了compiz实际上有细微的延迟。
<imtxc> jiero: 你玩的这些高端大气游戏我都没听过
<jiero> imtxc 你的意思是高端大气的东西都无钱登堂拜访？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:55 
<iIlL10Oo> 如果不是带来带去,15寸的笔记本不错
<yunfan> adam8157: 被韵达给坑了 tnnd
<adam8157> yunfan: 咋了
<yunfan> adam8157: 买个徒步鞋 打算国庆出去的 结果韵达28号就到了我隔壁那个发货战 到现在还没来给我送 国庆不就黄了么 我家里只有皮鞋
<adam8157> yunfan: 韵达国庆又不放假...
<yunfan> adam8157: 关键是也没有快递员联系方式 要不然他们忙我可以自己走路去那取 tmd
<yunfan> adam8157: 以前我就曾经去京东的通州活战自提电脑过
<imtxc> 有不坑人的快递么
<yunfan> imtxc: 顺风
<adam8157> imtxc: 发给意大利同事的fedex, 三天就到了意大利
<yunfan> adam8157: 国庆老子又不在这边 他们又要转发
<adam8157> yunfan: 喜闻乐见
<imtxc> yunfan: 顺丰坑人太常见
<adam8157> yunfan: 你去哪徒步
<yunfan> imtxc: 举例
<yunfan> adam8157: 是徒步 又不是登山 就上马路转转呗
<adam8157> yunfan: 这空气 这么多人...
<imtxc> yunfan: 我在3 月份，买了一个 nook hd 的平板，广州发， 在深圳停了 3 天没上得了飞机
<yunfan> adam8157: 错 国庆期间帝都比过年还空好吧 连土著都出门旅游了
<imtxc> yunfan: 然后三天后联系我上不了飞机能不能陆运
<yunfan> imtxc: 我觉得如果他通知你这没问题 许多无良快递是没有任何响应给你 就跟贵国政府一样的
<adam8157> yunfan: 处处人都多
<yunfan> 问题是 他们哪来的公务员脾气呢
<imtxc> yunfan: 空运，三天后才通知我
<imtxc> yunfan: 更可气的在后面
<imtxc> yunfan: 第四天终于上飞机了，然后第5天终于到了北京
<imtxc> yunfan: 然后他们说觉得给我送的太慢了，给我又弄会广州去了！！！
<imtxc> 白等5天
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是吧 都到了北京还弄回广州做啥
<yunfan> imtxc: 我对你说的表示严重怀疑 
<imtxc> yunfan: 卖家催了
<imtxc> yunfan: 我3天后催卖家，卖家然后催顺丰
<yunfan> imtxc: 卖家催 他也没必要弄回去啊 都到北京了 就直接送不就性了
<imtxc> yunfan: 结果卖家投诉了他们，所以他们给卖家送回去了，说不要运费。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 哦 我知道了 他是做失败处理
<imtxc> yunfan: 就几个月前的事情，恩啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个应该是他们制度设计的问题 不是他们态度坏啊
<imtxc> 但也坑人了啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 我就知道你就是这么无脑看问题
<imtxc> 我巴巴的等到看到在北京了，结果又回去了。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你应该怪卖家啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 为何投诉前不看下快递单
<imtxc> 卖家投诉顺丰也正常啊
<imtxc> 他家空运有 48 小时实效的保证
<yunfan> imtxc: 但是不看快递单就投诉这就叫imtxcy
<imtxc> ...................
<yunfan> imtxc: 话说你买什么 不让上飞机？
<adam8157> yunfan: 赞
<imtxc> yunfan: pad
<yunfan> 我怀疑是民航搞鬼
<imtxc> adam8157: 别闹
<yunfan> imtxc: 你看 里面有锂电池嘛 本来就是卖家违规
<iMadper> yunfan: 方便面都不让上飞机
<yunfan> 就跟你海淘碰到抽检
<yunfan> iMadper: 这是民航跟你说的还是送快递的跟你说的？
<iMadper> yunfan: 快递
<yunfan> iMadper: 又一个imtxcy的
<iMadper> yunfan: 收快递的说的, 所以我寄过去的是, 就把方便面拿出去了
<iMadper> yunfan: 怎么了?
<yunfan> 方便面不让送是因为他价值低 但是体积大 费效比不高啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是
<imtxc> yunfan: 是快递违规吧，明知道有电池他们还收
<yunfan> e而且泡面容易碎 会引起投诉
<iMadper> yunfan: 充气袋你送一盒子过去, 都可以上飞机
<iMadper> yunfan: 也不是
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个也是 不过你非要邮寄 那也没办法 而且是民航脑残 乘客自己带上飞机的手机就没事
<yunfan> iMadper: 前提是你副够钱
<iMadper> yunfan: 是因为粉类不让送上去. 方便面里面有粉包
<yunfan> 不过大卖家都是承包型的
<yunfan> 不是像我们这样按单来
<iMadper> yunfan: nnnnd, 我发sf按规矩收钱呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 意思是泡面过不了安检？
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的
<iMadper> imtxc: 糖果也不行
<iMadper> imtxc: 饼干刻意
 * imtxc 没坐过飞机
<yunfan> iMadper: 不可能 毒品有检测的
<iMadper> imtxc: 饼干可以
<imtxc> 座？
<yunfan> imtxc: 你别忽悠imtxc 我回家都是飞机
<yunfan> 糖果没问题
<yunfan> 粉末我没注意
<imtxc> yunfan: 今年回家看看能不能买到折扣机票
<iMadper> yunfan: 我是说, 粉末/糖果, sf会给你走陆运, 不会给你上飞机
<yunfan> 倒是黄山机场的安检看了我身份证半天 额
<imtxc> yunfan: 买折扣机票的话一般是提前多久买
<yunfan> 最后我只好以攻为守 吐槽他们 然后才过关
<yunfan> imtxc: 两个月比较好
<iMadper> imtxc: 一到两个月
<iMadper> imtxc: 分情况
<yunfan> 不过也有特殊时候
<iMadper> imtxc: 有时候快到日期了, 空位还很多, 就特别便宜
<imtxc> iMadper: yunfan 那就到两个月了我关注一下
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩. 
<yunfan> 比如特别近的日子 有的人退票了 那你就有特别便宜的价格了
<yunfan> imtxc: 你回家不是有军航么
<imtxc> yunfan: 那货不好买
<imtxc> yunfan: 而且时间不定
<imtxc> yunfan: 说不定就不走了
<yunfan> imtxc: 但是够装逼啊 我觉得不坐一次人生不够完整啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 想想看 拍一张在飞机里坐板凳的照片
<imtxc> yunfan: 你也可以买个票座嘛
<imtxc> yunfan: 当旅游
<imtxc> 反正不贵
<yunfan> imtxc: 多少？
<yunfan> imtxc: 问题是我赶去甘肃 乌鲁木齐做啥啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 去年查的别人说的好像是 400 左右？
<yunfan> 不过好像杭州也有
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 那种飞机开得很猛的
<yunfan> imtxc: 恩400有机场建设费不 
<iMadper> imtxc: 起飞的时候仰角很大
<imtxc> 应该没有吧
<imtxc> 我不清楚
<yunfan> imtxc: 还有 遇难了 咱们追认不追认烈士呢
<adam8157> 去乌鲁木齐这么便宜????
<iMadper> adam8157: 搭军用货机
<yunfan> adam8157: 看来什么值得买 漏了军航啊 你们都不小的
<imtxc> yunfan: 估计都没人知道你座了那次飞机
<adam8157> yunfan: 我知道
<iMadper> imtxc: 做的时候, 跟tm的过山车似的
<adam8157> yunfan: 几年前就查过, 但是不知道现在还有
<yunfan> imtxc: 哈 军航是国家明文规定的 不是偷偷摸摸搞的
<imtxc> iMadper: 你体验过？
<imtxc> yunfan: 这样啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 没, 我有个青海的同学
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟我吐槽过
<yunfan> imtxc: 那400还要加上打车去机场的200
<imtxc> iMadper: 额 
<imtxc> 有班车
<yunfan> iMadper: 青海的还吐槽啥 难道他喜欢骑马回去？
<imtxc> yunfan: 有班车接去机场
 * adam8157 #nowplaying The Who - Cousin Kevin Model Child
<imtxc> yunfan: 打车你也找不到地方啊
<yunfan> 【本月28日 可以去西沙群岛耍啦】4月28日，西沙群岛将正式向普通游客开放，此次开放的岛屿有鸭公岛、甘泉岛、全富岛三个岛屿。但条件限制有很多：年龄在18~60岁的大陆公民（港澳台及外籍护照均不可以），提供健康证明，个人资料送军方政审……想去见识那美得癫狂的梦境小岛吗？
<imtxc> 不过军航在甘肃停的地方好像不是兰州啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 有个专门卖海岛的网站, 便宜的几万美金就有
<yunfan> imtxc: 毛 我去年就查过 军航是在南边那个军用机场 只是你不知道具体飞机在哪里  在里面有车子接你
<iMadper> yunfan: 2w美金就能买一个海岛
<yunfan> iMadper: 这个是哥给你们介绍的
<iMadper> yunfan: 是吗? 
<yunfan> 不要发还给信息源！
<iMadper> yunfan: 昨天我看我这里一个实习生说的
<iMadper> yunfan: 好吧...
<yunfan> 诶 我很想去海岛看看
<yunfan> 我也喜欢海岛 可惜买不起
<yunfan> 2w那个肯定有许多限制条件 或者有什么不好的地方
<yunfan> iMadper: 前一阵hn上有个人几个人一起集资买了个岛 几十万刀呢
<iMadper> yunfan: 可能是, 太远之类的吧? 或者气候, 暴风雨太多... 台风每次一定经过之类的...
<yunfan> iMadper: 也有可能没雨也没风
<yunfan> 或者是石头岛
<yunfan> 不过我都有办法
<iMadper> yunfan: 海上, 没有风可能性很小吧?
<yunfan> 石头岛也能改造
<adam8157> 我们镇叫石岛 意思就是石头岛
<yunfan> iMadper: 只要能上网 有太阳 那就一切都没问题
<yunfan> 太阳能水解海水
<Muton> 海岛基本都是石头岛
<yunfan> 燃料都有了
<iMadper> yunfan: 上网, 卫星上网?
<adam8157> http://baike.baidu.com/subview/544154/8917200.htm?fromId=544154&from=rdtself
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 石岛_百度百科
<yunfan> 弄点炸药开挖 往地下
<iMadper> yunfan: 电怎么办?
<yunfan> iMadper: 当然 有北美的卫星上网服务 2M adsl 价格也不贵
<Muton> 你们一群人肯定疯了
<lucky2> 可不可以给lumia的手机刷个安卓系统？
<yunfan> iMadper: 太阳能啊 
<iMadper> yunfan: 好吧.
<yunfan> iMadper: 我刚才不是说了 要有太阳嘛
<Muton> 卫星上网怎么还ADSL.  yunfan
<yunfan> iMadper: 买内存我可不能买你这种的 刷新率太高 费电
<yunfan> Muton: 等我找新闻 对了 昨天还没跟你算账 
<Muton> yunfan: 怎么了  撇嘴
<yunfan> Muton: 昨天你忽悠我的剪棉花机器 根本不是机器人型 只是个工具 要人去拿着用的
<Muton> yunfan 你妹，我没跟你说是机器人啊
<adam8157> 机器&人
<yunfan> Muton: 曹 我当时是发日本那个机器人剪草莓的 你跟我说这没啥 新疆也有剪棉花的 
<Muton> 我跟你说的是新疆的采棉机 yunfan
<Muton> 你不信你看记录
<yunfan> Muton: 你这个大混蛋 我要呼叫我的内存来照顾下你
<yunfan> Muton: 我搜的就是采棉机 照片显示是手持工具
<Muton> yunfan: 哥哥我错了
<yunfan> iMadper: 照顾下 Muton 
<imtxc> ………………
<vipzrx> 在emacs中使用ibus-el，调用ibus输入中文
<Muton> 我没说采棉机是机器人，是你自作多情 yunfan
<vipzrx> 有这样用的朋友吗？
<imtxc> yunfan: 内存涨价这么多的原因是什么？
<Muton> 基友们救我啊 imtxc
<imtxc> 是颗粒都被小米拿去造手机了么
<adam8157> imtxc: 因为我今年一月低点时买了一根
<imtxc> adam8157: vvv 我等明年更低
<imtxc> Muton: 没事，他们不会杀你的
<yunfan> http://www.ruanyifeng.com/blog/2009/07/satellite_internet.html   
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 关于卫星上网 - 阮一峰的网络日志
<yunfan> Muton: 擦 在我说那个日本机器人以后你接着说这没什么 新疆也有 这还算我自作多情？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 有啥好处吗?
<yunfan> 要是我有帽子 你就完蛋了
<vipzrx> 不是有什么好处，我之前一直这样用
<yunfan> imtxc: 你不看新闻的 有个内存公司失火了啊
<yunfan> 海力士吧
<imtxc> yunfan: .. 这样啊
<vipzrx> 现在出了问题
<vipzrx> 不知道怎么解决
<imtxc> yunfan: 卫星上网，这天线搭出去会不会被抓
<Muton> imtxc 怎么办他要黑我
<yunfan> imtxc: 你真不适合做期货交易 不过你也没钱赔
<yunfan> imtxc: 试试看就知道了 
<imtxc> yunfan: 我在 11 年买的时候 4G 内存还是 100 元
<Muton> imtxc 卧槽，我还是纯情小处男 :(
<imtxc> Muton: ...
<vipzrx> iMadper:  你是用emacs吗？
<yunfan> imtxc: 有这么便宜？
<yunfan> ddr几？
<iMadper> vipzrx: 是的. 
<imtxc> yunfan: 3
<yunfan> imtxc: 1333?
<imtxc> 100 零 几，忘了
<imtxc> 恩
<yunfan> imtxc: 这个现在也不贵 
<yunfan> 要是你是ddr2 800那就可以出货赚一笔了
<imtxc> yunfan: 现在不贵，也要 200+
<vipzrx> 你现在在emacs里买你怎么输入中文？
<imtxc> yunfan: 多少
<imtxc> yunfan: 2G 的
<imtxc> vipzrx: eim
<iMadper> vipzrx: fcitx直接输入呀
<yunfan> imtxc:有段时间涨到400
<imtxc> yunfan: 我买的时候就400
<iMadper> vipzrx: 我的fx/emacs 都用这个输入, 有啥问题吗?
<yunfan> iMadper: 帮我去那网站一起找2w美刀的海岛 搞不好咱可以买了移民呢
<imtxc> ………… 怎么赚
<iMadper> yunfan: 地址? 我当时在另外一台电脑看得
<yunfan> imtxc: 你中间玩了那么多就不算了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 那是更早之前，不懂事，在联想售后买的 ddr2 的 2g 内存，要了我400
<yunfan> iMadper: 400进 400出 玩了好多年 你居然说没赚？
<iMadper> yunfan: 我没说呀
<imtxc> yunfan: 通胀
<yunfan> imtxc: 不一样 电子产品还要考虑别的因素
<Muton> yunfan 要带上姑娘，不然……
<imtxc> vipzrx: 继续支持 eim
<yunfan> imtxc: 因为虽然通胀 但是电子产品还是在降价
<yunfan> 所以你等于是赚了 这就跟做空道理差不多
<yunfan> Muton: 我没姑娘
<vipzrx> imtxc: 你是emacs？
<imtxc> vipzrx: .
<leemeng0x61> yunfan, 有右手就行了
<yunfan> 我的好内存呢？咋还不来照顾木桶？ iMadper 
<yunfan> leemeng0x61: 那是五个
<leemeng0x61>  yunfan 你一个指头能叼住
<Muton> yunfan 五姑娘
<yunfan> leemeng0x61: 这要看你喜不喜欢打篮球
<imtxc> .............
<Muton> yunfan 请叫我木瞳
<yunfan> 饭桶
<yunfan> adam8157: 要是真找到个2w的海岛 你要参加集资购买不
<leemeng0x61> yunfan, ^
<yunfan> 买下来移民什么的
<adam8157> yunfan: 2W? 这还用得着集资?
<ofan> 木桶
<Muton> 今晚到我浴室，给我洗澡，我要临幸你们
<Muton> ofan: 干嘛
<yunfan> adam8157: 主要是需要几个人一起去 不然一个人太无聊了 做事也不行
<yunfan> adam8157: 另外真正的资本家就是只要100刀也要搞集资
<Muton> 有100万可以花200万
<yunfan> ofan: 帮我找找那个卖岛的有什么好岛可买的
<yunfan> 靠 斐济也有点岛屿在那上面销售
<yunfan> 斐济的地理位置不错啊 
<yunfan> 而且斐济也有几千华人 
<Muton> yunfan 基窝岛岛主  yunfan
<imtxc> yunfan: 买了上面有电有网有房子么
<yunfan> imtxc: 斐济你怕没太阳？
<yunfan> 地理好歹看看吧
<imtxc> 有太阳能怎样
<yunfan> imtxc: 而且热
<imtxc> yunfan: 他们的国徽上是一对基友么
<yunfan> imtxc: 层次太低了 我跟你没啥好说的 到时候就过去给我打工吧
<imtxc> yunfan: 他们现在有宪法么
<imtxc> yunfan: 行
<imtxc> yunfan: 我出5毛
<imtxc> yunfan: 你帮我移民了
<yunfan> imtxc:  不行 你得跟我签契约 当奴工5年才可以帮你
<imtxc> 。。
<imtxc> yunfan: 过去之后你就是岛主么，名字能自己取不
<imtxc> 裴济主要杂志：《岛国商务》， 嗯嗯，听起来就不错
<yunfan> http://www.privateislandsonline.com/islands/hemlow-island  真有两万的 adam8157 是加拿大的 
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Hemlow Island - Nova Scotia, Canada - Private Islands for Sale
<yunfan> 要是给移民身份我立刻就去
<yunfan> 18w凑凑还是可以的
<iMadper> yunfan: +1
<adam8157> yunfan: 这么便宜...
<iMadper> yunfan: 但是, 只有男的去, 我就不去了
<imtxc> adam8157, iMadper yunfan 你们分别买个岛吧，我给你们当管家
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 我没钱呀
<imtxc> yunfan: 这岛，有没有保证多少年不沉什么的么
<yunfan> iMadper: 没关系 我可以把你当女的用
<iMadper> yunfan: 你还是招 imtxc 吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 你看你墨迹的性格又来了 你就当18w买个身份啊 
<yunfan> 现在还有18w能买到的加拿大身份不？
<imtxc> yunfan: 想得美
<yunfan> adam8157: 仔细看看有啥限制 研究研究
<imtxc> yunfan: 18w 就能买个身份，那多少人都去了
<yunfan> 加拿大就是有一点不好 阳光不够充足
<yunfan> imtxc: 许多人都在墨迹
<yunfan> 还没进入购买程序
<iMadper> imtxc: 帮你一把
 * iMadper 今天 imtxc 下单很果敢!
<imtxc> i
<imtxc> iMadper: 一个周才下的单好不好
<iMadper> imtxc: 我是说, 新的
<imtxc> 那也纠结了1周……，话说怎么还不到
<lg__> 你们在聊啥？要买岛移民吗？
<yunfan> starting from CAD$ 29,500  应该是低价 要竞拍的
<iMadper> lg__: 棒子?
<yunfan> imtxc: 一周相对于你平常是很勇敢了
<lg__> iMadper, 什么棒子？
<imtxc> yunfan: |||
<iMadper> lg__: lg ==> LG ==> 老狗 ==> 棒子
<imtxc> 这下坏名声传出去了
<iMadper> yunfan: +1
<iMadper> yunfan: 特别赞同你
<yunfan> 2.14 Acres, 270 Ft. Oceanfront: $29,500.00
<lg__> 我了个去
<yunfan> 原来是 海边2英亩
<yunfan> 这个价格太贵了 又不是我国地皮
<imtxc> 你们把 lg 吓跑了
<Mtone> ……
<yunfan> http://www.privateislandsonline.com/islands/chandler-island 这个是完整出售的 不过小点
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Chandler Island - Maine, United States - Private Islands for Sale
<yunfan> http://www.privateislandsonline.com/islands/big-tusket-island-parcel 这个很划算 37英亩
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ Big Tusket Island Parcel - Nova Scotia, Canada - Private Islands for Sale
<yunfan> 63k 比老子在屯溪的商品房还便宜
<yunfan> 我情愿要这个 只要他们给我身份
<imtxc> yu
<imtxc> yunfan: 买吧，晕岛主
<imtxc> yunfan: 买了我去当你的副岛主
<yunfan> imtxc: 得集资买
<imtxc> yunfan: 你把你的钱给我，我算一份
<yunfan> 虽然我把房子卖了是可以买 但是还要考虑交易税 和开发成本
<imtxc> 我也有希望翻出去了啊，跟对小伙伴就是好
<yunfan> 你得贡献菊花 :]
<yunfan> imtxc: iMadper 说没有女人他不过去 所以你得牺牲下
<imtxc> yunfan, iMadper 好啊，我过去了帮你们扔肥皂
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 菜鸟求教：跨版本升级是什么意思？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449526 我按照这个 http://www.58zn.cn/html/blogview-7-1134_1.html 帖子升级了系统（我的电脑是win7,ubuntu双系统），然后重启进入Ubuntu的启动项后看到多了一条“previous linux versions”选项。我选了第一条高亮的进入了系统，但是登录时左下角显示
<^k^> ─> 的还是11.10，然后我查看系统信息，也是11.10，可是我打开更新管理器，顶部显示的是“您得系统已为最新 …
<imtxc> iMadper: 到手
<iMadper> imtxc: k240s特价了....
<imtxc> iMadper: ips 怎么感觉没有高分舒服呢？ cc adam8157 
<imtxc> iMadper: 滚
<imtxc> iMadper: 没钱了
<iMadper> imtxc: 499哦
<imtxc> 下月的信用卡怎么还
<imtxc> iMadper: 你觉得我会买那样档次的么
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 
<imtxc> iMadper: dt440 比那个不差，我都出了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我想买
<iMadper> imtxc: 240s看起来装13
 * imtxc 装系统
<iMadper> imtxc: hd650, 2159 , 京东
<iMadper> imtxc: 京东自营
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> 不买
<imtxc> 没钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 这机器 rj45 的位置…………
<imtxc> 什么人设计的
<iMadper> imtxc: hd800, 9789
<iMadper> imtxc: 230要配合底座的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我现在, 两个底座, 家里一个, 公司一个. 不用自己插线, 放上去就行, 拿起来就走
<imtxc> iMadper: 你上下班都背？
<iMadper> imtxc: 必须呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 没钱买底座
<iMadper> imtxc: 比机器便宜
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<yunfan> 发个邮件问问当地政府有什么税收政策
<yunfan> 要是对外国人收个20%土地税就惨了
<imtxc> yunfan: 最主要要问婚姻政策吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 你又不是他国公民 管他政策做啥
<imtxc> yunfan: 你要带我过去啊
<yunfan> 我只要绿卡就行了 将来新中国成立 哥还要回来的
<imtxc> iMadper: 我以前看的底座不比机器便宜多少
<iMadper> imtxc: 我买的二手的
<iMadper> imtxc: 乃记得要开uefi哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 不会啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 有啥好处
<pixarzhang> 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 有个毛毛不会的, bios里面开efi, 然后直接安装就是了
<iMadper> imtxc: 好处, 好处就是以后装windows, 不用担心覆盖mbr了
<iMadper> imtxc: 启动项都放到nvram里面了
<iMadper> imtxc: 干掉grub, 启动也能变快不是
<imtxc> iMadper: 我都自爱分区了，你才说
<imtxc> 在
<iMadper> imtxc: 重新分下, 才几分钟?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣. 从头来过
<adam8157> imtxc: 高分加ips才是王道, 如果只能选一样 我就选ips
<imtxc> adam8157: iMadper 有没有插电源的指示灯在哪。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 啥电脑
<iMadper> imtxc: 后背
<imtxc> adam8157: 230
<adam8157> imtxc: 你不是x201么
<imtxc> adam8157: 换了，230 先到了
<iMadper> adam8157: 动手干掉墨迹侠吧....
<adam8157> imtxc: x201怎么了呢?
<adam8157> imtxc: 退了?
<imtxc> 他还没发
<imtxc> 就u退了
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠啊!
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪儿买的230
<adam8157> imtxc: 230哪来的高分?
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是高分
<adam8157> imtxc: 哪买的 ips?
<imtxc> adam8157: 北京sks
<adam8157> 街机啊
<imtxc> 怎么开 uefi
<adam8157> iMadper: 底座有dp口么
<iMadper> adam8157: 有
<iMadper> imtxc: bios里面有, 选择 uefi only, 关闭/开启cms那个你随意
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦? 不错... 我每天来了就是一通插, 电源 dp usb audio 四个
<imtxc> iMadper: uefi only?
<imtxc> h
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我管hoho要了一个电源又
<imtxc> csm 是啥
<iMadper> adam8157: 所以都不用了. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 只要放上去就行~ lol~
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃也来吧? 买个二手的很便宜的
<adam8157> iMadper: 模拟legacy bios的
<iMadper> adam8157: 是提供了一些legacy bios才有的特性. 没有完全模拟legacy bios的行为. 
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^
<imtxc> iMadper: 配置成 uefi only 就好了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的
<imtxc> 那意思是吧 csm 关了呗
<adam8157> iMadper: 简言之嘛
<adam8157> im
<iMadper> imtxc: 开关都行
<iMadper> imtxc: 随你喜好. win7需要那玩意
<adam8157> iMadper: 有俩65W 没有90W的...
<iMadper> adam8157: 你需要90w?!
<adam8157> iMadper: 扩展坞需要90W
<iMadper> adam8157: 不用呀!!!!!!!!!!
<iMadper> adam8157: 真不用的...
<jiero> 终于败了一个vps刷。
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜发本还发底座的公司
<iMadper> imtxc: 我自己买了一个
<iMadper> imtxc: 底座其实挺方便的. 但是, 影响散热.... cc adam8157 
<adam8157> iMadper: 其实可以让公司买的 例如dzhu的
<iMadper> adam8157: 公司给了我一个了已经...
<iMadper> adam8157: 然后再买一个?
<adam8157> iMadper: 算了, 插四个也不是那么费劲, 插坏了还有三年保 不怕
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 
<jiero> adam8157 iMadper 壕们，我没见过底座
 * kingbo 3proxy除了出限制差点，其实是个非常不错的代理软件
<iMadper> jiero: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=15977533822&ali_trackid=2:mm_32655388_3309055_11234958:1380525148_6k3_1726740051&clk1=463955c700d39cc1759d030b0d182701&spm=a3300.2167489.5634689.1.1A5mTG
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Thinkpad全新 X220底座 X220T X220s X220i 扩展底座0A33932联保-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> kingbo: 还有个缺点呢
<iMadper> kingbo: 就是, 3
 * kingbo privoxy也不钷，但不支持ftp代理
<iMadper> kingbo: 就是, 3proxy这个名字太山寨了..
<adam8157> iMadper: 你的是底座还是扩展坞
<kingbo> iMadper: 名字不好听不会人有抢啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 扩展坞
<iMadper> adam8157: 是该叫做dock吗?
<adam8157> iMadper: 不鸡到
<iMadper> adam8157: 你这还卖萌... 
 * iMadper momo 萌蛋
<imtxc> iMadper: 装系统的时候，什么地方配置 uefi 相关的东西
<adam8157> .....
<iMadper> imtxc: 如果是傻瓜安装, 一帮人家就帮你配置好了. 比如, rhel/fedora/ubuntu
<jiero> iMadper: 我搜了下我的。。。 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15783787233
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ HP/惠普 2730P/2740P/2760P扩展底座 扩展端口带DVD刻录-淘宝网
<iMadper> imtxc: 你只需要分区的时候, 留下一个胖32就行了
<imtxc> 胖32？
<iMadper> jiero: 挺好的, 如果经常带笔记本出去, 可以入手一个
<jiero> 很弱，多了 S端子和4个USB和一个dvd刻录，要120元。。。
<imtxc> 好复杂啊
<imtxc> debian 有自动配置么
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。。。底座到底有什么特别的？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iMadper> jiero: 不用插拔线了... 
<adam8157> iMadper: 请允悲 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a7fe9156gw1e94hhqkd4rj20f0114n68.jpg
<jiero> iMadper: 插拔线？
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 乖
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀, 回家要把鼠标/键盘/显示器/电源插上去, 上班的时候要拔下来
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 。。。
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: 早, 终于这里只有一个你的实例了
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 发货了么
<jiero> iMadper: 好吧。我以前都插在显示器上过。
<gfrog_holiday> iMadper: .
<iMadper> jiero: 恩....
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 早呢，等吧 @_@
<jiero> iMadper: 显示器再插一个USB到笔记本就成了。。其他就是电源。。
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 羽绒服过了12天，终于在飞机上了。
<iMadper> jiero: 那也不少了....
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。就2个吧。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 渣渣百通
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: 我买了 土拨鼠了... ama 那款
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 其实百通的优先线比经济线慢, 因为大家都选优先线
<jiero> 谁能告诉我买裤子怎么买。
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 这次用的服装团线
 * jiero 发现，自己每年买衣服的动力竟然是家长们强制说要换新衣服了。。。
<gfrog_holiday> iMadper: 哪个？
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: Marmot Ama Dablam Down Jacket   淘宝, 1k入手
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.78.gNtfqg&id=23577400323&_u=fum7j6mcd24
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 双皇冠专柜正品：Marmot Ama Dablam Down Jacket 土拨鼠 羽绒服-淘宝网
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: m号, 合身
<gfrog_holiday> iMadper: 到底买这个了。
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: 之前的哥伦比亚抓绒, m号, 合身
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: 恩, 这个便宜
<jiero> iMadper: 是不是 vps不允许ping其他网站？
<iMadper> jiero: 允许吧?
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。
<adam8157> iMadper: 这么贵...
<gfrog_holiday> iMadper: 擦，你这么胖穿M的都合身，我岂不是要买S号？
<adam8157> iMadper: 改天在观摩一下吧, 怎么就胖了
<jiero> 哦。是ebay拒绝被ping。。。
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: 我说长度. 要是说胖瘦的话, m号有点儿太肥了对我来说
<jiero> iMadper: 你是小胖？
<gfrog_holiday> iMadper: 。。。 还是买S号
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 好
<iMadper> jiero: 大胖
<imtxc> iMadper: 意思是分一个 uefi 分区？多大够？
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 要很大才行
<iMadper> imtxc: 你硬盘多大的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你没
<adam8157> imtxc: 200G左右吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 你妹
<imtxc> iMadper: 50M 够不
<jiero> gfrog_holiday: 你穿m号？不是XL
<iMadper> imtxc: 你大爷!!! 你试试!
<iMadper> imtxc: 50
<iMadper> imtxc: 起码200M
<gfrog_holiday> jiero: TT可以尝试XL号。
<imtxc> iMadper: 有 efi 分区之后，就不需要 /boot 了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以这样
<gfrog_holiday> iMadper: 两码事
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: 啥两码事....
<imtxc> 估计给我收的
<iMadper> imtxc: ....
<gfrog_holiday> iMadper: 哦，发错人了。 cc imtxc 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的boot和efi是分开的. 当然, 你也可以这样做
<gfrog_holiday> iMadper: imtxc 你俩好机油太难区分了。
<eexpress> iMadper: 死家伙，有空聊天，还不去写文章
<iMadper> imtxc: 你也可以全盘就一个efi分区
<iMadper> eexpress: 懒嘛....
<gfrog_holiday> eexpress: 神
<iMadper> eexpress: 而且动力小, 又没稿费
<eexpress> 招呼蛋蛋来写
<gfrog_holiday> eexpress: iMadper 写神马？
<eexpress> gfrog_holiday: 你回家了？
<jiero> 澳大利亚网站都一个德行？禁止ping？
<iMadper> eexpress: 他level太高, 不屑于写
<jiero> lol
 * gfrog_holiday 都拖欠了好几篇游记没写了。
<eexpress> iMadper: 有稿费。
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: 写个uefi的安装指南?
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥稿费?
<gfrog_holiday> iMadper: gaoji
<adam8157> eexpress: 啥?
<gfrog_holiday> eexpress: 回家好久了，都快回帝都了
<eexpress> adam8157: 要他写uefi的，都好久了
<eexpress> gfrog_holiday: 换了？
<imtxc> 这次 home 用啥格式好呢
<iMadper> imtxc: btrfs
<eexpress> gfrog_holiday: 和hamo对面了没。
<imtxc> xfs 老出毛病
<adam8157> imtxc: fat32
<imtxc> hao
 * iMadper 表示好顶赞
<jiero> gfrog_holiday: 拍成影片
<jiero> gfrog_holiday adam8157 我妹跑了本地的快乐向前冲
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<adam8157> jiero: 求录像
<eexpress> 睡觉做梦，解决一个问题。
<jiero> adam8157: 的一个分段。
<adam8157> jiero: 求录像
<iMadper> jiero: 同求
 * iMadper 没录像你说个xx....
<jiero> adam8157 iMadper : 呃。。。你们这么喜欢萝莉？
<gfrog_holiday> eexpress: 木有，丫不给俺机会，哈哈
<jiero> iMadper adam8157  在姥爷家里，90MB上传还是挺慢的。
<eexpress> gfrog_holiday: 额。坏蛤蟆。
<adam8157> jiero: 等你
<eexpress> adam8157: 你和 jiero 好上了。
<jiero> eexpress: 你和谁好上了？
<eexpress> 好深情的“等你”
<eexpress> lol
<jiero> adam8157: 至少有后天。
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/272340
<iMadper> jiero: 好吧...
<eexpress> 看我的简谱
<iMadper> jiero: 谁不喜欢萝莉
<iMadper> jiero: 况且, 看看而已
<imtxc> 我
<iMadper>   /kick imtxc  异教徒
<eexpress> 萝莉就是嫩妹子？
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> 这本，一股透明胶味道
<imtxc> eexpress: 就是很嫩的妹子吧
<eexpress> 是装嫩的吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实吧, ips也分好多种..
 * adam8157 哎, 明天就开始放假了
<imtxc> iMadper: 不用说也知道，tp里面用的最差的一种
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 感觉你天天都在放假..
 * iMadper 同意的举手
 * iMadper 举手
<adam8157> iMadper: 擦
<eexpress> 我也同意
 * imtxc 手
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 清闲壕
<iMadper> adam8157: 看到了, 不是我说的
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 话说，清闲的是乃吧。。。
<iMadper> adam8157: 看到了, 不是我一个人说的
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: 我失业的好嘛。
<jiero> gfrog_holiday: 壕
 * adam8157 求同等实际时薪忙起来
<jiero> gfrog_holiday: 只要失业都被叫做壕
<gfrog_holiday> jiero: 毛线
<eexpress> 最舒服的是噶嘛。居然还在渡假
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 壕
<eexpress> 上次忘记解释本地土语了。 gfrog_holiday
<iMadper> adam8157: 帮我修个bug?
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥bug
<adam8157> eexpress: 渡字用得好
<iMadper> adam8157: 不知道, 看上去是个网络相关的. 我很想给它打上去easyfix的标签
<eexpress> adam8157: iMadper他遗精的bug
<eexpress> 我跑了
<iMadper> adam8157: https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/9/30/21
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: LKML: Madper Xie: [Bug] 12.864681 BUG: lock held when returning to user space!
<adam8157> iMadper: BUG: lock held when returning to user space!  说的蛮明显了吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 是的. 
<iMadper> ipr init
<adam8157> iMadper: sg_open+0x4b5/0x644 这个用gdb打开就看到了
<imtxc> iMadper: 貌似我装错了
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 我去试试看
<gfrog_holiday> eexpress: ....
<adam8157> iMadper: 如果是workflow的bug, 并不一定easyfix(想fix的漂亮的话
<iMadper> adam8157: 对. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 那个 uefi的bug你修不?
<iMadper> adam8157: 纯逻辑问题, 没有硬件相关的
<adam8157> iMadper: 但是基本上补洞的话应该easy
<adam8157> iMadper: 啥的?
<iMadper> adam8157: pstore
<adam8157> iMadper: 哪个? 我这里如果有uefi的kernel bug也是要修的
<iMadper> adam8157: 等我给你找. 
<iMadper> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.efi/1075   adam8157 
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: EFI pstore: BUG: scheduling while atomic, and possible circular lockin
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个不好修的
<adam8157> iMadper: 我看看
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩
<jiero> 有人帮忙测试一下，是不是无法ping .au的网站？
<iMadper> jiero: 给个地址看看
<iMadper> jiero: 有些au的sa, 会block/ban中国的ip
<jiero> iMadper:  比如 ebay.com.au woolworth.com.au
<alvin_rxg> Title: Electronics, Cars, Fashion, Collectibles, Vouchers and More Online Shopping | eBay (@ ebay.com.au)
<iMadper> jiero: 我ping不了.
<jiero> ima
<jiero> iMadper: 从买的 加拿大vps也ping不了
<jiero> iMadper: 难道澳大利亚政府有防火墙？
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 阻止ping了可能
<eexpress> jiero: 澳洲最先一批搞GFW的啊
<eexpress> 不学好的
<jiero> iMadper eexpress 我发现了俩可以ping的，一个就是买便宜低价东西的，一个是pizza网站。。。
<jiero> eexpress iMadper 大概真的是政府给墙了
<imtxc> adam8157: debian 不支持 uefi 么
<adam8157> imtxc: 智齿
<eexpress> adam8157: 写安装步骤吧。省掉grub的
<eexpress> 死py写的rabbitvcs，可以卡得cpu一直少2核
<eexpress> py真tmd是害人的东西
<widon> linux下面有没有程序之间互相传输数据的库
<eexpress> sock各种库，不都是
<imtxc> eexpress: 你的 uefi 折腾好了没有
<IsoaSFlus> webqq怎么了？？？？发不了图了？？
<eexpress> 难道你想一个软件去写另外一个软件的内存？
<imtxc> eexpress: 发图功能被删了
<eexpress> imtxc: 我没折腾啊。等着步骤
<IsoaSFlus> 我靠！！
<eexpress> 啥
<jiero> eexpress: python或许比html5快点
<imtxc> eexpress: 我也等步骤， cc adam8157 iMadper 
<IsoaSFlus> 饭团在哪里！我要质问他
<eexpress> imtxc: lol
<jiero> IsoaSFlus: 吃了他就没了
<imtxc> 刚才装了 启动不了
 * iMadper 保证十一放假期间完成任务!
<widon> eexpress, 封装好，好用的，比如说可以设置没有收到数据回传的功能
<IsoaSFlus> 那怎么办。。。只能wine了？还有那smartqq 是什么东西，tx到底在干什么！
<imtxc> iMadper: 你妹。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 快告诉我怎么装。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 假期等着用呐
<iMadper> imtxc: 明后天搞定吧那就
<widon> 今天装了一个half life2，进去居然没有主界面
<eexpress> widon: 你那只是需要http等带协议的？
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 你买的 230 啥价格
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: 5300
<widon> eexpress, 就是需要进程些交换一些数据
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 啥配置
<gfrog_holiday> im
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: i5+4G+500G
<eexpress> widon: 不明白了
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: ips？
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 能休这么久假的才是真壕啊
<shuiyoushui> 哇啦啦
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: .
<shuiyoushui> 我来了
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: i5-3230M
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 擦
<eexpress> gfrog_holiday: 给照片看
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 我上当了
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 不给钱啊，这几天是失业好伐
<gfrog_holiday> eexpress: 嘛？
<widon> eexpress, 比如说我直接用select就可以，可是有libevent这样的库，是不是更好用些
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: 哈？
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<eexpress> 啥机器，给照片。
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 我刚在 sks 买的，一样配置…… 55
<gfrog_holiday> eexpress: tp x230
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: 我那是走团购的。
<imtxc> 她姥姥的。。。
<eexpress> widon: 问别人
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: 你太心急。
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 你上家付你到这个月底，你的下家从下月1号付你，你那里来的失业
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 还心急呐，这个频道所有人都叫我墨迹侠了
<widon> eexpress, en
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 不是按天儿数嘛？ 哪来的1号开始付
<kingbo> 有什么好办法可以快速解析得到网站ip地址
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: lol，下个月或者大下个月还能有团购
<kingbo> bash下
<eexpress> gfrog_holiday: 最丑键盘的嘛。
<gfrog_holiday> kingbo: host
<imtxc> 得，已经到手了  gfrog_holiday 
<gfrog_holiday> eexpress: 样子还凑合，手感比茶轴差多了
<eexpress> 键盘能到水不。 gfrog_holiday
<imtxc> eexpress: 能
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: 贵了200,还可以接受
<kingbo> gfrog_holiday: 谢谢
<eexpress> imtxc: 你试过。nnnd
<gfrog_holiday> eexpress: 。。。 有淌水的洞洞倒是。
<imtxc> eexpress: 恩
<imtxc> eexpress: 试过 t400
<RuiZi> FILCO的键盘不错
<imtxc> 没试 x230
<eexpress> 。下次我去试试。
<imtxc> 倒水就从地下漏出来了
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 谁告诉你按天付了
<eexpress> 第一个本本，喝过一杯咖啡后，各种不正常的情形，还记得
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 土壕铛
<jiero> iMadper adam8157 先是照片。https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-07AY2tQ-Q4k/Ukkvq0NlV3I/AAAAAAAAArc/e8l-FZwrXfU/w464-h617-no/2013-09-30
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: image/jpeg
<imtxc> iMadper: 为毛还是给我装了 grub
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 土豪的是你啊，不干活还有钱拿
<iMadper> jiero: 不错
<adam8157> jiero: wa!
<iMadper> imtxc: grub跟uefi, 不是互斥的
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: 土豪貌似还没请客呢
<eexpress> imtxc: 你概念还这么差，就敢装？
<iMadper> freeflying: gfrog_holiday 请你了嘛?  cc adam8157 
<adam8157> iMadper: 请给我一份带symbol的sg.o
<iMadper> adam8157: sg.0 啥东西?
<nyfair> adam8157: 笨，自己反汇编
<imtxc> iMadper: 你不是说可以不要 grub 么
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以自己删
<adam8157> iMadper: make drivers/scsi/sg.o
<adam8157> nyfair: 源码不一样啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要啥版本的? 
<iMadper> adam8157: 3.12-rc2 我也有call trace
<adam8157> iMadper: 算了, 还得要源码的, 
<adam8157> iMadper: 哦?
<adam8157> iMadper: 给个
<iMadper> adam8157: 稍等, 现在重现
<imtxc> 刚才装的  debian 居然没问我输入 hostname
<nyfair> adam8157: 要源码干嘛，我做游戏破解汉化，从没问人要过源码
<iMadper> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6174632/
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃这么快都开始干活了?
<adam8157> iMadper: 这是啥...
<iMadper> adam8157: 直接从kernel.org下载的3.12-rc2的包
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* The Linux Kernel Archives (@ kernel.org)
<adam8157> 哦
<iMadper> adam8157: 你要的不是这个??? 不是call trace?
<adam8157> 其实我说的是 lock held那个...
<freeflying> iMadper, 还没啊，我这还苦逼出差ing
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 哪有钱拿。。。
<gfrog_holiday> iMadper: 是没请呢。
<freeflying> adam8157, 今天一上午修了个自己的低级错误
<freeflying> MD
<iMadper> adam8157: upstream有patch, 但是没修复....
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 乃什么时候回来
<iMadper> adam8157: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/2956871/   这个, 打上这个patch之后, 毛病更多了
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: [RFC,v2] efivars,efi-pstore: Hold off deletion of sysfs entry until the scan is completed - Patchwork
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如果拆掉独立显卡，ubuntu在安装的时候不会安装独显驱动了吧？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449529 我的组装台式机配置如下： CPU是Intel I5多核处理器；显卡是华硕GTX580；主板是华硕P8Z77 之前安装上ubuntu13.04版本，开机进入页面后过不了多久就会死机。后来查明是GTX580显卡驱动的问题。我如果先把
<^k^> ─> GTX580显卡拆掉，等装好系统后再装上显卡，是不是就不会安装独显驱动？这样一来，就不存在显卡驱动兼 …
<nyfair> 真麻烦，linux就一垃圾系统
<nyfair> 巨硬干起来才爽
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃在做网络哪个还是uefi那个?
<freeflying> nyfair, 妹纸还是找个好人嫁了比较靠谱
<iMadper> adam8157: 网络那个留给我试试吧
<iMadper> adam8157: 乃去做uefi那个. 
<iMadper> adam8157: uefi哪个难, 符合你大师的水平. 
<adam8157> iMadper: hao 其实我在recall gdb
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞
<imtxc> 等大师的文章装 uefi
<iMadper> imtxc: 明天给你写. 我都不好意思block你用新电脑了...
<freeflying> imtxc, 搞了啥新电脑啊
<iMadper> freeflying: x250
<freeflying> lol
<Muton> 基友呢
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc_away: 节后
<nyfair> 肚子好饿，快来个上海拧请我吃饭
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • linux 程序之间传输数据的库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449530 有没有现成的比较好用的封装好的库啊？ 比如说用libevent比直接用select好用多了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2013-09-30 16:18
<nyfair> libevent太蠢了
 * adam8157 真应该好好学gdb
<\q> adam8157: 你們gdb用些什麼插件？
<\q> adam8157: 比如沒有源碼時
<\q> adam8157: cgdb?
<adam8157> \q: 没啥插件...
<adam8157> \q: 没源码我估计就抓瞎了, 对不上都
<nyfair> adam8157: 干嘛用gdb，visual studio自带的那个不是很好
<adam8157> nyfair: ... 没用过vs
<nyfair> adam8157: 用过windows么？
<adam8157> nyfair: 实体机用到XP年代
<adam8157> nyfair: 从98
<nyfair> adam8157: win7都没用过的人生是不完整的
<adam8157> nyfair: 虚拟机里有 win7很赞
<Muton> ﹉
<Muton> 虚拟机玩w7
<Muton> 你行
<AndIRC> 你好！有人在吗？
<iIlL10Oo> > "\xE4\xBD\xA0\xE5\xA5\xBD,\xE6\xB2\xA1\xE4\xBA\xBA"
<iMadper> ....
<^k^> iIlL10Oo:"你好,没人"
<AndIRC> 我第一次用手机上irc
<adam8157> 你好,没人
<iIlL10Oo> AndIRC: 容易断线,除非手机不待机
<iIlL10Oo> adam8157: 复制无效
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 安装MySQL是提示为满足的依赖关系，无法安装！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449532 我是12.04的系统，我想搭建lnmp环境。 Nginx已经成功安装，但是在安装MySQL的是后系统提示说 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： ################### mysql-client : 依赖 : mysql-client-5.1 但是它将不会被安装 mysql-server: 依赖 : mysql
<mntcdrom> jack有什么用
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 发一个php的小脚本，看笑话的。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449533 使用方法： 1.下载附件到一个文件夹 2.进入终端，cd到上述的文件夹 3.命令：sudo chmod +x xiaohu 3.命令：./xiaohua 你可能需要安装php5-cli。 sudo apt-get install php5-cli xiaohua.txt Screenshot.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 mjp123 — 2013-09-30 17:17
<yunfan> gebjgd: 忽然想起来了德国的基民盟 额 
<RuiZi> 谁用过OVH的服务器
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu国外衍生版 • 输入密码时桌面被锁定 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449535 在进行需要输入密码的操作时，桌面会变暗，并被锁定，跟卡了一样，没法再操作桌面，请问如何设置取消这种效果？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lmlm221 — 2013-09-30 17:34
<lucky2> 用u盘在有ubuntu的机子上装windows不会破坏已有的ubuntu系统吧？
<jiero> ...vps去ping某些服务器，竟然能0.5ms。。。
<jiero> 北美网络太发达了吧。
<lnxfei> 中国也不差啊, 我是中国人, 我骄傲
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> lnxfei: 。。。我ping自己的isp都要40ms
<lnxfei> ....
<jerry__> 有没有放假不知道干嘛去的？ 
<RuiZi> 有什么VPS 值得推荐的？
<jerry__> linode.com 
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Linode - Xen VPS Hosting (@ linode.com)
<RuiZi> 用了两年 LINODE 了
<RuiZi> 现在觉得也一般了 太贵了 
<Muton> jiero: 扯淡吧，我ping路由还要1ms
<GODDOG> 啦啦啦
<GODDOG> 放假前的最后一节课了
<GODDOG> 都去找妹子了？没人理我？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • [ubuntu12.10]已装官方源nvidia显卡驱动,升级linux内核花屏问题[已解决] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449537 [ubuntu12.10]已装官方源nvidia显卡驱动,升级linux内核花屏问题[已解决] 这个装官方源驱动其实很多人都会. 用那个build-essential,内核的三版本同步,就是linux-image-xxxxxx linux-headers-xxxxxx linux-source-xxxxxx.这3
<Muton> 基友，基友是你吗
<GODDOG> 是的  么么
<GODDOG> 十一干什么？
<GODDOG> 相亲？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：scim如何手动调整词频和冒号输入第二个候选词 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449538 真的搜不到，才不得己发贴求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-09-30 19:11
<IsoaSFlus> webqq发不了图片有什么办法吗
<luox> 怎么让别人的登入和登出的信息不显示 xchat
<imtxc> iMadper: *HELP* me
<luox> >>?\
<imtxc> iMadper: firefox24 download url....
<imtxc> amd64
<imtxc> 谁帮我发一个 firefox 的下载链接吧。。。
<imtxc> linux amd64 的
<imtxc> 谢谢哇
<imtxc> 得，还是自己来吧
<imtxc> 一堆配置在公司的电脑上…………
<hoxily|netbar> IsoaSFlus: 问下腾讯客服
<IsoaSFlus> hoxily|netbar: 这明显是取消了
<hoxily|netbar> IsoaSFlus: 不知道呢
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  19:54 
<imtxc> 3.10 里面都没 8188 的驱动？
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: 8188？ 我擦，恭喜
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: 3.11里有8188ee
<Muton> 基友，基友，你在哪
<jiero> Muton: 要看log么
<jiero> --- www.magentocommerce.com ping statistics ---
<jiero> 15 packets transmitted, 15 received, 0% packet loss, time 14017ms
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ecommerce Software & Ecommerce Platform Solutions | Magento (@ magentocommerce.com)
<jiero> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.673/0.718/0.951/0.084 ms
<Muton> jiero:? ？
<jiero> Muton: 刚才说ping 本地都是 1ms不是？
<Muton> jiero 是啊
<jiero> Muton: 那我这种怎么搞得。。。
<iMadper> ping本地要1ms? 0.01ms差不多吧
<iMadper> jiero: ^^
<iMadper> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.020 ms
<iMadper> 64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.020 ms
<iMadper>  
<Muton> jiero ？？
<Muton> 好神奇
<Muton> 你用的是linux？
<Muton> 有用win的么
<Muton> ping路由试试
<iMadper> Muton: ping路由不快, 我wifi, 延迟大
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求助：有什么好的五笔输入法推荐 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449539 能够随时更改单字编码(自定义单字，当然也包括自定义词组） 手动调词频的快捷键 冒号输出第二个候选词，引号输出第三个候选词 五笔输入法 要求不高吧？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-09-30 20:28
<Muton> 你ping 本机肯定比路由快
<Muton> iMadper. 
<jiero> Muton: 那么，就是没路由呗。
<jiero> Muton: 难道是同机房？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> Muton: 给你看ping google的。
<jiero> Muton:  --- google.com ping statistics ---
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.de *FROM* google.com)
<jiero> 15 packets transmitted, 15 received, 0% packet loss, time 14017ms
<jiero> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.349/1.572/3.421/0.517 ms
<Muton> jiero 你多少的宽带
<Muton> 这速度就是变态啊
<jiero> Muton: 。。。vps说了
<jiero> 100mbit
<Muton> 你确定不是同机房？？
<Muton> 或者说在节点服务器上？
<jiero> Muton: 我不懂哦
<Muton> jiero
<Muton> ……
<jiero> Muton: 我就是搞了个torondo的vps 
<Muton> 多伦多的有什么区别嘛？
<Muton> ä½ ping baidu
<Muton> jiero
<jiero> iMadper: 你当时从哪里弄到的啊，我找到的最便宜的的也是 $36/y
<jiero> Muton:  --- baidu.com ping statistics ---
<jiero> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9556ms
<jiero> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 230.167/230.327/230.614/0.657 ms
<Muton> 我也想弄个这速度异常
<Muton> 太快了
<Muton> 一年多少钱
<Muton> jiero
<jiero> Muton:  $36
<Muton> 美元怎么支付
<jiero> Muton:  paypal自动切换。
<Muton> 好便宜的说啊
<Muton> 配置呢
<jiero> Muton: 我银联支付的 24.5 付了 $4实验一个月
<Muton> linux系统的么
<jiero> Muton: openvn 的 512MB
<iMadper> jiero: 等我给你找哈
<Muton> 只能用来学习对吧
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<jiero> Muton: 只能用来搞大东西么？
<Muton> jiero 弄个博客啥的
<jiero> Muton: 那种东西你用免费的就好了。
<jiero> Muton:  http://lowendbox.com/blog/ssd-vps-48year-1gb-ssd-openvz-in-canada-buffalo-and-los-angeles/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ SSD VPS – $48/Year 1GB SSD OpenVZ in Canada, Buffalo and Los Angeles – Low End Box
<jiero> Muton: 还有更便宜的如果不是512MB RAM
<iMadper> jiero: https://123systems.net/billing/cart.php?gid=19
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 123Systems Solutions - Shopping Cart
<jiero> iMadper 今天发现日本梅花鹿和中国的不是一个种。
<jiero> iMadper: http://pp.163.com/itscd/pp/10953142.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 奈良 日本 by CD 主题展区_网易摄影
<jiero> iMadper: 哇。好便宜。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 便宜. 
<iMadper> jiero: Linux-512-SolusVM (15 Available)   这个就行吧.. 20/year
<iMadper> jiero: 但是速度不快
<jiero> iMadper: 400KB/s下载没门？
<iMadper> jiero: 你之前不是用过我的那个吗...
<iMadper> jiero: 就是那个的速度, 我都忘了. 我记得我也就120k/s
<jiero> iMadper: 对啊。我也记得就是那个速度，不过和你选的服务器位置有关？
<jiero> 哦。这个位置固定了
<iMadper> jiero: 需要选位置?
<Muton> jiero 要备案不
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 没得选
<iMadper> Muton: 不用
<Muton> 有空注册个paypal
<jiero> iMadper: 终于把我买的humble android bundle 用上了。给妹妹们的小平板。
<jiero> iMadper: 还看小姑娘么？
<imtxc> test
<iMadper> jiero: 好呀!
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:54 
<iMadper> imtxc: uefi搞定了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 是不是灰常赞?!
<iGoogle> iMadper: http://imagebin.org/272357
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你上当了？
<imtxc> iMadper: http://code.bulix.org/0ekm34-84588
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ t: 取标题 execution expired
<imtxc> fcitx error
<iGoogle> imtxc: iMadper看图去了
<iMadper> iGoogle: 不错.
<iMadper> iGoogle: 有番号?
<iGoogle> soe966b
<iGoogle> imtxc: 说下感受
<iGoogle> 草，都找下载去了？
<iMadper> iGoogle: 临渊羡鱼不若退而结网
<iGoogle> lol 其实我都没看，下好久了的
<iMadper> iGoogle: 赞. 
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你这么不淡定啊。
<iGoogle> 出来说感受呢
<iGoogle> 草。。。away了。居然
<iGoogle> iMadper: 这家伙不可靠啊。要他说uefi的感受，居然受不住诱惑
<iMadper> iGoogle: lol~ 
<iMadper> iGoogle: uefi, 其实吧, 很难从非uefi的系统转过来的... 毕竟gpt/fat32什么的...
<iGoogle> 估计就是折腾
<iMadper> iGoogle: 不重装, 不好折腾吧?
<iGoogle> 重装，，，，太吓人了。
<iGoogle> 不是/boot/efi目录里面放一个文件，就可以嘛
<iMadper> iGoogle: 要放在fat32分区的
<iGoogle> 额。是这，
<iMadper> iGoogle: 你的是fat32的? 不过可以把boot格式化成fat32的
<iMadper> iGoogle: 这个是可以的. 
<iGoogle> 没独立分区
<iGoogle> iMadper: 你要写，就写迁移的步骤。
<iMadper> iGoogle: .... 你有gpt吗?
<iGoogle> 别写重装的。
<iGoogle> 没gpt
<iMadper> iGoogle: 迁移步骤就一句呀
<iMadper> iGoogle: "别做梦了"
<iGoogle> ，
<iGoogle> nnnd
<iGoogle> 没说gpt必须和efi吧
<iMadper> iGoogle: 你有办法不重装把自己的电脑弄成gpt的?
<iMadper> iGoogle: 我觉得吧, 是必需的. 
<iGoogle> 启动部分，搞一部分，不行？
<iMadper> iGoogle: 貌似, 不了解....
<iMadper> iGoogle: 反正, 我觉得吧. 别想了
<iMadper> iGoogle: 就重装吧...
<iMadper> iGoogle: 或者问问啊蛋
<iGoogle> 从来没想过重装啊
<iGoogle> imtxc_away: 这家伙动大手术了？
<iGoogle> 蛋蛋估计只会抄带grub的步骤
<iMadper> iGoogle: 带不带grub没关系呀, 只要你弄成uefi的了, grub我两条命令就帮你去掉了
<iMadper> iGoogle: efi stub还是很简单的
<iGoogle> 你只会去掉grub?
<iMadper> iGoogle: 问题是, 怎么用上efi
<iMadper> iGoogle: 我不会迁移...
<iGoogle> 我等别人的感觉
<iMadper> iGoogle: 目前, 我认识的人里面, 也没人尝试过迁移...
<iMadper> iGoogle: 豪
<iMadper> iGoogle: 好
<imtxc> iMadper: debian 好渣
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imtxc> apt-get autoremove 了一次之后，出现了无数的毛病
<abinex> imtxc: ee
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 
<abinex> imtxc: 这个怎么能怪DEBIAN
<imtxc> 给我自动把 fcitx-ui-classic 都卸载了
<imtxc> 现在装上了，可是不知道还缺啥。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 现在 firefox 里面调不出 fcitx, 是缺少什么呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道... fcitx-gtk fcitx-qt之类的吧
<imtxc> frontend-gtk3
<args> imtxc: 试试这个fcitx-diagnose
<imtxc> 还是2
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:16 
<imtxc> 不小心装了个 laptop-mode-utils
<imtxc> 结果马蛋的连我的 usb 鼠标都每隔 5s 休眠一次
<imtxc> iMadper: 开键盘背光灯的快捷键是什么呢
<iMadper> imtxc: super + space
<imtxc> iMadper: 那个叫 Fn 吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 对, 不是super, 是fn
<imtxc> 背光键盘就是绚
<imtxc> 还有两级亮度，高级
<imtxc> iMadper: 对这个本比较满意
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的没有背光
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的是.... 顶灯.....
<imtxc> iMadper: å¼±
<imtxc> 必须背光+ 键盘灯啊
<imtxc> 现在最痛苦的是我不知道那次 autoremove 到底还给我把什么有用的东西删除了。。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 看起来高分也不是十分必要了
<jackness> iMadper, 你们放假几天啊
<iMadper> jackness: 按照国家放假的走
<iMadper> imtxc: 因为你没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还觉得, ips不重要呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还觉得背光不重要呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 我就觉得i7重要
<jackness> iMadper, 那你们很幸福啊 我们学生也是放假七天的
<iMadper> imtxc: 懂了?
<iMadper> jackness: 学生还tm有寒暑假呢
<iMadper> jackness: 国庆是我最长的假期了... 对学生来说, 天天都可以是假期. 只有期末的那两周不是而已
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是
<imtxc> iMadper: 我这里，字已经太小了。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: i7 比 i5 贵 1300, 太多了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:34 
<imtxc> iMadper: 不要说贵司配的是国行的本。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 必须国行呀
<imtxc> 怪不得
<imtxc> 那没有背光没有 ips 多正常啊， 乃有 i7 就够了
<jackness> iMadper, 我也是啊 难得有这样的机会 
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀... ips... 痛呀... 
<iMadper> imtxc: 背光还好倒是
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助:fcitx如何自定义单字，不修改码表的情况下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449540 如题 最近困惑输入法的问题 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-09-30 21:36
<jackness> imtxc, 你要买i7处理器吗？
<jackness> iMadper, 我学完java你们公司会要我吗？
<iMadper> jackness: 我没这么高级别来决定这个....
<args> iMadper: 前段时间不是有个搞java病症分析的……
<iMadper> args: 啥? 你在跟我说?
<Muton> jackness:  昨晚你被踢了咋不上了
<iMadper> args: 不过, 我好像完全听不懂你在说啥...
<jackness> iMadper, 哈哈 看你们混得这么好，我一定要好好学计算机 java的书还有哪些 推荐给我 啊 我在看thinking in java英文版
<iMadper> jackness: 我没碰过java
<args> iMadper: 对啊，那家伙不就是搞java的，来红帽了
<jackness> Muton, 你也知道我被bannd了
<iMadper> args: 不知道. rh的java是有jboss的. 但是, 没跟那边接触过
<jackness> Muton, 我当时真的气死了 然后就睡觉了 今天上课的
<iMadper> jackness: 谁t你?
<Muton> jackness:  你在给我讲解双显卡驱动怎么装
<jackness> K
<iMadper> jackness: 为什么t你? 
<iMadper> k呀... k是机器人... 肯定是你刷屏来的...
<jackness> 我发了多行文字
<iMadper> jackness: 刷屏, 自动t
<jackness> iMadper, k太厉害了 我就发了五行文字吧  直接被banned了 
<iMadper> jackness: 这个你不算冤, 昨天我不小心也发多了... 然后不仅被k t了 还被ban了
<Muton> iMadper:  他不知道怄了一天气
<jackness> iMadper, banned之后好像要一段时间都不能上的
<iMadper> jackness: 算得了什么? 我自己是op我都被机器人给t了, 何况你
<jackness> 哈哈
<jackness> 悲剧啊
<iMadper> jackness: 永远不能上来, 除非有人帮你unban
<Muton> jackness:  你发了两次5行  第一次警告你没看到
<iMadper> jackness: 所以没啥大不了的.
<jackness> 那我今天怎么能上的
<jackness> 当时 我是被banned了
<jackness> k怎么这么智能的
<jackness> 昨天有人发av网址都没被banned的
<jackness> 我打算把出了B语言以外的所有语言学一遍 反正我就是学外语的 学什么编程语言对我来说不过是一门外语而已
<imtxc> 谁在 debian 里面装过 laptop-mode-utils
<Muton> jackness: 你太屌了
<Muton> 狂的不行
<jackness> imtxc, 你用debian啊
<jackness> Muton, 年少岂能不轻狂 
<Muton> 我用kali
<jackness> Muton, 再说我也不笨的
<Muton> 我已经辞职了，不搬砖了，回家自学去
<jackness> Muton, 起码我认识各种单词，你做什么行业的 做什么的 推荐我到你们公司啊
<adam8157> Muton: 自学啥
<jackness> 今天我们老师上课 居然推荐我们用乌班图
<jackness> 我笑死了 我一直用乌班图的
<Muton> jackness: 我是搬砖的，回家自学编程，web安全
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃还在用 debian?
<adam8157> imtxc: sure
<jackness> Muton, 搬砖的 说具体点 不要说行业术语
<adam8157> 还是互联网赚钱狠啊
<Muton> 搬运工
<jackness> Muton, 我学java也是搬砖的 搬砖的 还是分很多种的
<Muton> 纯粹的劳力
<Muton> 跟车
<jackness> Muton, 你当我白痴啊 搬砖的到irc来聊天 
<Muton> 我高中毕业三年了
<Muton> ……你瞧不起搬砖的
<jackness> 我不敢 
<jackness> 我一直想搬砖的  但是一直没有机会
<Muton> 不跟你开玩笑
<jackness> 我明天就去红帽子搬砖去
<Muton> 明天就回家了
<Muton> 我是农民工
<jackness> 好的 我代表全国人民向你致敬
<imtxc> adam8157: 不小心装了 laptop-mode-utils, 然后 purge 掉，无线网卡还是会被每隔一段时间降低功率怎么破
<imtxc> usb 鼠标也每隔几s 被休眠。。。
<imtxc> 1s？
<jackness> 这种问题 直接找imadper
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> 擦
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:59 
<imtxc> 掉线的要死
<adam8157> imtxc: 说明不是他影响的
<adam8157> imtxc: 我装了lmt
<imtxc> adam8157: 应该是
<imtxc> lmt 全名是啥
<adam8157> imtxc: 重启吧
<adam8157> imtxc: laptop-mode-tools
<adam8157> imtxc: 我就啥事儿没有
<jackness> 人家面试问linux的一般是什么问题啊？我该怎么准备 我准备说我精通linux的 请教
<imtxc> adam8157: 你装 cpufrequtils 没有
<hrzhu> jackness: 还是学 Ruby, Python 这种相对好玩的语言吧
<adam8157> imtxc: nah
<imtxc> 重启看看
<hrzhu> 我觉得不说精通比较好。。。。
<jackness> hrzhu, 那perl要学吗？
<hrzhu> 除非工作需要 或者你喜欢学编程语言 一般不用学 因为不流行
<jackness> 我们老师说我们java一般都是在linux下工作 所以必须要会使用linux 我是想说我linux不差的 我就怕人家考我
<Muton> jackness:  linux 卡了怎么办
<jackness> Muton, 直接卸载 安装ubuntu13.04 U盘安装 我有U盘
<jackness> Muton, 可以双系统顺畅运行
<hrzhu> jackness: 你是学什么的？
<jackness> 我学java编程的
<hrzhu> jackness: 我意思是你专业是什么
<jackness> 我想多学点语言 为了半年后就业有点优势
<Muton> jackness:  重启
<jackness> 我是英语专业的
<jackness> 所以对各种语言很有兴趣
<jackness> 编程语言也是一种语言 对我来说
<Muton> 感觉你不稳重
<Muton> 编程玩的是思想
<Muton> 我还准备2年时间学c和linux呢
<hrzhu> 我觉得编程苦力占一大半 数学才是纯粹思想 就算是 TCS 也不过是基于组合数学逻辑什么的 都不是数学里的主流分支
<Muton> 能做个运维也不错一个月好几千
<Muton> 够吃喝
<imtxc> 擦
<imtxc> 怪不得 USB 就自动休眠了。。。
<imtxc> 原来………… 我回家之后一直没有插电。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: adam8157 这货电池不错啊。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 必须的
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣渣
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 
<iMadper> imtxc: 磨叽糊涂侠
<imtxc> adam8157: iMadper 这渣本没地方显示啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 直到刚才没电关机了。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 显示什么? 
<adam8157> imtxc: A面
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀, 会闪
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是正常人类在用电脑的时候看不到而已
<iMadper> imtxc: 所以, 是个非常好的设计
<adam8157> imtxc: 我曾经有过忘插电 临下班关机了...
<imtxc> A 面。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 体现了lenovo一贯的人性化
<imtxc> 还不如没有呢。。。
<imtxc> 谁能看到啊
<imtxc> iMadper: x240 更好
<imtxc> iMadper: 一个灯都没有好像
<iMadper> imtxc: 没用过
<jackness> lenovo
<Muton> iMadper: 为什么我联想显示
<Muton> 还会提示充电
<jackness> 联想的什么机子啊 我原来用过联想 感觉就是售后维修很棒 但是我修了两次还是三次的 当时那个机子独显有问题 烧毁三次 换了 三次主板
<Muton> 国产也就联想行
<Muton> 虽然有点贵
 * adam8157 酸奶酪真好吃
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<abinex> adam8157: 啥奶酪，被老鼠咬过了没
<abinex> LOL
<adam8157> ...
<abinex> 或者被小强爬过了
<iGoogle> http://hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/367a9107a670d0dcdce5b0e7
<^k^> iGoogle ... ⇪ 增加歌词_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间
<imtxc> iMadper: 看个视频， 温度好高啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 视频? flash?
<iMadper> imtxc: 只要不是flash, 都能硬解
<CyrusYzGTt> 天气转冷，应该高也高不到哪去？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jackness> imtxc, 你的是手机吗？我觉得应该买魅族的mx3
<GODDOG> holiday is beginning
<abinex> 嗯，MX3还好了
<imtxc> iMadper: flash
<abinex> 魅族是国产里面比较看好的一家了
<imtxc> adam8157: laptop-mode util 不用配置么？install 就好？
<hrzhu> 手机只关心它是不是 s-off 的 能不能刷 Cyanogenmod
<hrzhu> 最近 Cyanogenmod 弄了个 Account，可以实现在 Cyanogenmod 用户之间短信加密
<iGoogle> imtxc: 你蛋疼，安装有bug的干嘛
<imtxc> iGoogle: 有什么 bug
<iGoogle> usb设备休眠啊
<imtxc> iGoogle: 那是因为我的笔记本还有 1% 不到的电量。。。。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我电源没有插好，没有发现。。。。
<iGoogle> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445971
<^k^> iGoogle ⇪ ti: 鼠标冻结事件。 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<iGoogle> Total 7 (delta 4), reused 0 (delta 0) 卡死 nnnnd
<imtxc> iGoogle: 恩，要把那个配置的 usb 休眠 disable 掉
<iGoogle> 没毛用，卸载更好
<imtxc> iGoogle: 可是依然没有发现为什么我的无线网卡频率也会波动
<jackness> 我一直支持魅族的 不知道明天可以买魅族mx3吗 就怕没货
<iGoogle> 无线弱了，才跳频吧
<iGoogle> 支持魅族，
<iGoogle> 有点傻吧
<imtxc> iGoogle: 是每隔一段时间，貌似无线网卡的频率就被降低
<imtxc> iGoogle: 我要用 laptop mode 控制 cpu 频率啊
<iGoogle> 没遇到的，只能猜想。
<iGoogle> 控制频率，不说这软件吧
<iGoogle> 有一个面板控制的，懒得开本本看了。
<imtxc> cpufreq？
<iGoogle> 是，某一个带面板的包
<imtxc> 哦
<iGoogle> 无聊，找点好玩的来。搞得我无聊写软件
<imtxc> iGoogle: 在看 tbbt
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 放弃SVN，拥抱Git吧 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449541 最先听到Git是在Linux伊甸园上新闻上看到的，最初并不以为然，没想到现在却已经离不开Git啦。 最先和同事一起合作开发小项目（非公司项目，业余开发）的时候，是使用的淘宝的淘蝌蚪来存放自己的源代码，但是使用淘蝌蚪就不得不面临一个
<GODDOG> git
<GODDOG> 已经忘了怎么用了
<imtxc> 下了，大家晚安
<GODDOG> imtxc: 晚安
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • FckEditor视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449542 这是传智播客教育培训学校出的一集关于FckEditor的视频教程，FckEditor是一个用于在网页上编辑文字的编辑器，与此类似的有很多开源项目，如果百度开源的百度编辑器也是一个不错的选择。 视频教程内容包括： 1_演示使用了FCKeditor的论坛 2_资料
<lenovo_> 连irc里都没人了么？
<GODDOG> lenovo_: 怎么说？
<lenovo_> 一点活人气都没有 GODDOG 
<GODDOG> lenovo_: 这时候倒在陪老婆孩子
<lenovo_> ...
<GODDOG> 程序员也是有家的啊
<Muton> ……
<Muton> 明天就要离开这个待了半年的地方了
<GODDOG> Muton: 我无意伤你
<Muton> 心理很惆怅
<GODDOG> Muton: 肉身翻墙了？
<lenovo_> 。。。
<Muton> 我说辞职
<Muton> 不想发微博发说说
<Muton> 就来irc发泄下
<GODDOG> Muton: 找到更好的地方了 ？
<Muton> 没有
<GODDOG> Muton: 还是想旅行了？
<Muton> 回家
<Muton> 自学一段时间
<GODDOG> Muton: 今年的飞机年票是2W
<Muton> 明年跑跑
<Muton> 没钱到处跑
<Muton> 啥也不会，挣钱能力有限
<Muton> 身上就5000多
<GODDOG> Muton: 你现在一个月都少工资？
<Muton> 2000
<GODDOG> Muton: 帝都？
<Muton> 淮南
<GODDOG> Muton: 什么语言？
<Muton> 我是一个农民工
<Muton> 搬运工
<GODDOG> 在一个群里看别人讨论说 C＃ 是最不挣钱的语言了
<Muton> 实在不想离开电脑
<GODDOG> Java其次
<GODDOG> 最贵的是C＋＋ 
<Muton> c#学的快
<Muton> c产出最慢
<GODDOG> 都在说C＋＋ 是一个很繁琐的语言
<Muton> 能力强大
<GODDOG> 但是大杭电硬是一个学期就教完了
<Muton> 现在的学生讲究速成
<Muton> 上个培训班就去找工作了
<GODDOG> Muton: 学校里的人都很装逼 我觉的
<Muton> c# JAVA最多见
<Muton> 反正记住牛逼的程序员都是自学的
<GODDOG> 也是
<GODDOG> 我一个注定做老师的人就不在乎这些了
<Muton> 网上都有这个视频教程，那个视频教程，太坑爹了
<GODDOG> Muton: 我觉的看书 在找个codebook多
<Muton> 老师也要提高自己
<GODDOG> 写点代码就好了
<Muton> 为中国it做贡献
<Muton> 我去国外的技术交流网站看了一下，再对比国内的交流站，感觉就像两码事
<Muton> 一个像在回帖，一个像在讨论
<Muton> 大家还是太浮躁了
<GODDOG> 中国 怎么说呢
<Muton> 我也是，自己都吃不饱，还要考虑学习
<GODDOG> 连社会主义中国都有中国特色
<Muton> 中国的交流贴就感觉很随便
<GODDOG> 别的就不说了 房间不讨论政治
<Muton> 哈哈
<Muton> 说学习心态呢
<GODDOG> 曾经说果技术改变世界
<hrzhu> 国外有一些相对严肃的讨论 比如stack exchange之类的 有各种规定比如不能用 leet 之类的 国内像知乎这样的网站很多调戏的回复 国外的同类网站Quora上很少看到
<Muton> 人家的回复贴写的哎主题贴都多
<Muton> 而且网站没广告，简单，看着不烦
<GODDOG> 国外windows还花钱呢
<hrzhu> 国内也要花钱啊 
<GODDOG> 卧着一幢楼的人 没有花钱的
<Muton> 所以国外linux发现的比国内好
<GODDOG> Muton: 其实个人爱好吧
<hoxily|netbar> GODDOG: 你是 http://www.hdu.edu.cn/ 学生？
<^k^> hoxily|netbar ... ⇪ 杭州电子科技大学
<GODDOG> hoxily|netbar: 是的 ^k^ 机器人真可爱
<hoxily|netbar> GODDOG: 什么专业？今年大几了？
<GODDOG> hoxily|netbar: 我？ 
<GODDOG> hoxily|netbar: 大二单身
<GODDOG> hoxily|netbar: 电子
<GODDOG> hoxily|netbar: 怎么 有什么问题？
<GODDOG> 哎？
<GODDOG> 莫名奇妙的被查水表后没人了
<hoxily|netbar> GODDOG: 关心下学弟嘛
<GODDOG> hoxily|netbar: 学长在那里 ？
<GODDOG> hoxily|netbar: 又学姐学妹介绍给我吗？
<hoxily|netbar> GODDOG: 俺就是
<GODDOG> hoxily|netbar: 学姐？？！！！
<hoxily|netbar> 男人
<GODDOG> hoxily|netbar: 十一去哪里玩
<GODDOG> e
<GODDOG> hoxily|netbar: 什么专业？
<hoxily|netbar> 今天刚回老家弄档案。晚上回不去杭州了。现在在乐清的一家网吧。
<hoxily|netbar> GODDOG: 码农一个
<GODDOG> hoxily|netbar: 计科？
<hoxily|netbar> GODDOG: 软件工程
<GODDOG> hoxily|netbar: 好啊 技术改变世界的男人
<GODDOG> 英国病人看的 一点感觉都没有了
<hoxily|netbar> 什么？
<GODDOG> 在看英国病人 都说很感动 但是我没
<GODDOG> 感动起来
<hoxily|netbar> 《英国病人》？
<GODDOG> 嗯
<hoxily|netbar> 节假日当然是宅在家里拉。
<hoxily|netbar> GODDOG: 公交挤死了，有什么意思？
<hrzhu> 日语里外来词好多 刚才看动画片字母里写的“左右” 我分明听到的是 plus minus...
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 为甚看日语？
<hrzhu> 难道你看国产动漫吗。。还是美漫？
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 大学生？ 还看动漫的
<hrzhu> 成年人还看呢
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 也是
<hrzhu> anime 又不是只有小朋友能看
<GODDOG> 哎呀好久没看动漫了
<GODDOG> 上次看的好像是狼与香辛料
<GODDOG> 无聊了
<GODDOG> 引文无力
<GODDOG> 英
<Muton> GODDOG: 你看看，又只有你自言自语了
<GODDOG> Muton: 欺骗妹子的后果
<Muton> 这里有妹子？
<GODDOG> Muton: 没有我只是欺骗了一个人文的妹子
<GODDOG> Muton: 受到了诅咒
<Muton> GODDOG:  为你蛋疼
<GODDOG> Muton: 你觉得一般妹子让你伸嘴过去是要干什么？
<GODDOG> Muton: 一个耳光还是一个吻
<Muton> 打嘴
<Muton> GODDOG: 你被打了？
<GODDOG> Muton: 没有 猜谜语没猜出来什么也没发生
<Muton> ……
<GODDOG> Muton: 伤心不已
<Muton> 亏大了
<Muton> 什么谜语
<GODDOG> 一人甲出头 并瓦大无困
<GODDOG> 而且我名字的最后一个字发应 ping
<GODDOG> Muton: 睡了？
<Muton> GODDOG: 搅基可是的
<GODDOG> Muton: 伤心
<GODDOG> 我觉得当时的情况更可能是得到一个吻
<Muton> 失恋了？
<Muton> ……
<GODDOG> Muton: 无奈智商不够
<Muton> 自恋吧
<GODDOG> Muton: 不能这么说吧
<GODDOG> Muton: 世界是美好的
<Muton> ……
<GODDOG> Muton: 人文的妹子和电子就是不一样
<Muton> 你约她出来玩
<Muton> 国庆节了
<GODDOG> Muton: 看看吧 国庆我同学要来
<Muton> 找对象重要
<GODDOG> Muton: 而且还不到能我单独能请的出来的程度
<Muton> 你就当开个玩笑，想请她出来
<Muton> 看她啥反应
<GODDOG> Muton: 不行 已经输一次了 做好准备在说
<Muton> ……
<Muton> 我都23了还单身，所以你别急
<GODDOG> Muton: 这
<GODDOG> Muton: 不能不急啊 不然就没处了
<Muton> 我还是处呢
<Muton> 不要急
<Muton> 好了，晚安，明早回家
<GODDOG> Muton: 晚安
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我終於知道了為什麼rim會完蛋 blackberry 也長不了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 真是渣
<gebjgd> knownbad: 一群XX做的硬件和軟件
<knownbad> ?
<gebjgd> knownbad: bb 9700
<gebjgd> knownbad: 公司給的
<knownbad> 早就不用BB了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 真是垃圾
<gebjgd> knownbad: os 5到6升級  失敗。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 這他娘都能失敗？
<knownbad> 不是 optical mouse 吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: ???
<knownbad> 没事，就中间那个点点。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不知道
<gebjgd> knownbad: bb是真tmd的渣啊
<knownbad> 不知道德国人还在用BB.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 公司用
<gebjgd> knownbad: 最傻逼的是新的q10
<gebjgd> knownbad: 需要新的server
<knownbad> BB 不就是 2B 吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我們老闆傻了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 弄android多好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 省事 便宜 好用
<knownbad> 当然，BB 和 MS 就这点类似。  非要你升级不可。
<knownbad> 只要升级就有钱赚。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你沒明白  新的bbserver 不兼容老的設備
<gebjgd> knownbad: XD
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我艹 這是哪些傻逼程序員弄的軟件啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 新的不兼容老的
<knownbad> 是你没听懂，逼你所有一起升级。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 好吧。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我服了
<knownbad> 就是因为没人傻到如此所以到了今天卖屁股了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 真不能碰ms 和 apple, bb的東西
<gebjgd> knownbad: 也是
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不然bb不可能這樣
<knownbad> 卖消费者倒还可以但现在选择多了。
<knownbad> 公司的 BES 已一年没开机了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不可能了  普通用戶誰會去買bb
<gebjgd> knownbad: 選擇少 軟件少
<gebjgd> knownbad: 作為普通消費者我寧願買android
<gebjgd> knownbad: 或者iphone 或者wp
<knownbad> 有死忠的 BB 用户
<gebjgd> knownbad: 能有多少
<knownbad> 看了非诚勿扰的德国场，德国的中国妹子不错啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 沒看呢 哪天的？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我覺得我的htc chacha都比q10好
<gebjgd> knownbad: 做工系統軟件
<knownbad> 忘了，有个啤酒博士还有个丹麦去的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 看過了 那就叫不錯——
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你要求真低
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我這裡有更好的
<knownbad> HTC 3G 键盘版就不错
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我老婆的朋友不錯
<knownbad> 4G 的就一般。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 給個鏈接
<Meowoo> sqlite 不能用密码么?
<knownbad> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=%E9%9D%9E%E8%AF%9A%E5%8B%BF%E6%89%B0%E5%BE%B7%E5%9B%BD&oq=%E9%9D%9E%E8%AF%9A%E5%8B%BF%E6%89%B0%E5%BE%B7%E5%9B%BD&gs_l=youtube.3..35i39j0.22612.27808.0.29028.15.10.5.0.0.2.115.820.8j2.10.0...0.0...1ac.1j4.11.youtube.bN1rYqJNKoA
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ 非诚勿扰德国 - YouTube
<gebjgd> @章立凡：【金瓶梅生活会】金莲：叔叔过于紧张和严肃，悄悄与我加加油，日后可笑泯恩仇。武松：暗恋已久，杀嫂时爱恨交加，痛失宽松与和谐。王婆：早知此意，老身给叔嫂鼓鼓劲，功成不必在我。西门庆：悔不与武二一起帮金莲出出汗，日后红红脸也就罢了，不减我泼天富贵。武大：都怪我缺乏识大体、顾大局的担当......
<knownbad> Meowoo: 中秋快乐
<Meowoo> 快乐
<gebjgd> Meowoo: 什麼密碼 直接sqlite3就是了
<Meowoo> 我放在网络上运行额,谁都可以直接修改额
<gebjgd> knownbad: 刷好後發現是英文的
<knownbad> @@～
<gebjgd> knownbad: 慌了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不能沒有umlaut啊
<knownbad> 刷 BB?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 用的os5
<gebjgd> knownbad: 是啊
<knownbad> 下错了吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 沒有 因為6的不行
<gebjgd> knownbad: 對於我來說無所謂  我就是收公司郵件和接電話
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我了個擦  還有whatsapp
<knownbad> Whatsapp 确实好用。
<knownbad> 就缺了食品要不无敌。
<knownbad> 视频。
<Meowoo> 给个vpn
<Meowoo> 我十几个没一个能上
<knownbad> ？
<Meowoo> 我现在不迷翁美玲迷  米可白 了
<knownbad> Meowoo: 等等。
<Meowoo> 没vpn 看不了额
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 你个gtalk呢？
<knownbad> 怎么给你密码？
<Meowoo> ...
<^k^> 05:05
<IsoaSFlus> 大家好
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  06:30 
<Muton> 摊上国庆节了
<Muton> 人超多
<jackness> iMadper, 有什么好看的片子推荐啊？
<jackness> Muton, 你不搬砖啦 
<Muton> jackness: 不了
<Muton> 我要辞职学习
<jackness> 哈哈 你的水平 还用学习吗
<Muton> jackness 扯淡的技术还行，搅基的技术也不错
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-01
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 快捷键中"^"指什么?比如"^c" , "^"总是指ctrl吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449546 快捷键中"^"指什么?比如"^c" , "^"总是指ctrl吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-10-01 5:02
<Muton> 基友，基友，你在哪
<GODDOG> 东方快车谋杀案
<Muton> ？？？
<Muton> GODDOG: 什么时候
<macint0sh> 早
<freeflying> 宅宅们今天还不出去玩啊
<GODDOG> Muton: 啊？
<macint0sh> 出门
<macint0sh> 公交车上呢
<Muton> 操
<Muton> 你碰到了？
<Muton> 东方快车谋杀案
<macint0sh> 什么地方啊？
<iMadper> freeflying: 今天歇一天, 明天去
<macint0sh> 东方 客车？
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Java单元测试框架JUnit的学习 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449547 JUnit是由 Erich Gamma 和 Kent Beck 编写的一个回归测试框架（regression testing framework）。Junit测试是程序员测试，即所谓白盒测试，因为程序员知道被测试的软件如何（How）完成功能和完成什么样（What）的功能。Junit是一套框架，继承TestCa
<^k^> ─> se类，就可以用Junit进行自动测试了。 JUnit是Java世界里公认的单元测试框架，好用之极，几乎属于标杆性的 …
<GODDOG> Muton: 电影好吧
<Muton> GODDOG: 毛主席语录要出新版了
<GODDOG> Muton: 前一阵子还有一本书值得收藏
<Muton> 24万字版  价格2000
<GODDOG> Muton: 远东国际法庭庭审实录
<Muton> 价格呢
<GODDOG> Muton: 看见报道的时候我就说绝对升值
<GODDOG> Muton: 没查过 不是第一版 就没有升值空间了
<GODDOG> Muton: 现在的印刷业超级混乱
<Muton> 主要还是书的价值
<GODDOG> Muton: 看书的话 借就可以了
<GODDOG> Muton: 投资就不一样了
<Muton> 资本家的眼光很独特刁钻
<GODDOG> Muton: 但是世界资源的流向需要那样的眼睛
<myu> 内存条的参数咋看呢，有没有懂的？
<Muton> 我没有投资的天赋
<Muton> myu: 刷新率
<myu> Muton: 在哪看？
<Muton> 1333 M HZ
<GODDOG> Muton: 娱乐嘛 
<myu> Muton: 我看网上要看时序，擦，那3个参数都差不多……
<Muton> 还有看价格
<Muton> 看人气，看评价
<Muton> 这是小白的方法
<myu> 为啥超频的条子参数貌似很大？
<GODDOG> 内存涨价了的说
<myu> 听说这里有rh的人？
<iMadper> myu: 是的
<myu> iMadper: 你是？
<iMadper> myu: 是的
<iMadper> myu: 很多都是. 
<myu> iMadper: 哪个组的？
<iMadper> myu: ktd
<iMadper> myu: ä½ ?
<myu> iMadper: ktd是神马？
<iMadper> myu: 你是谁?
<myu> iMadper: 你们那有个hibernate办公区吧
<iMadper> myu: 你是谁.
<myu> iMadper: 从rh走了好多年了
<iMadper> myu: 哦. 
<iMadper> myu: 不知道hibernate是啥. 
<myu> iMadper: 你在几楼？
<iMadper> myu: 9
 * iMadper 买东西去
<myu> iMadper: 老办公区？
<myu> 。。。。。。。
<iMadper_away> myu: 怎么算是老.
<iMadper_away> myu: 完全抓不住你的重点, 不知道你在问什么
<myu> iMadper_away: 没啥，了解一下
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ipv6 openvpn client 寻求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449549 学校的ipv6是免费用的，服务器端已经搭建成功，client在windows下成功使用，可连接上v4站点，但是同样的设置在linux下链接成功后，服务器就不响应了，直到超时重连，然后循环 ……校园网ipv6是使用isatap隧道，mint15 kde 使用过isatapd 跟手
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • vpn的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449548 请问一下大家。 我的ubuntu是12.04 LTS版的。 但是工作上需要使用vpn。但是这个vpn的链接是通过浏览器进行链接的。 而且这个链接是需要安装插件的，也就是exe格式的文件。 win下面直接用ie安装插件就可以连接了。 但是现在如果要用ubuntu了，这个该怎
<^k^> ─> 么链接呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Coder_fj — 2013-10-01 10:40
<freeflying> iMadper_away, 北京今天天气如何呢
<iMadper_away> freeflying: 小雨.
<iMadper_away> freeflying: 裸着略冷, 单衣应该挺合适的, 不过我在家裸着呢
<freeflying> lol
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu 13.04 64 位，不能安装steam平台。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449550 求大神帮助，另外，怎么安装五笔输入法？系统自带只有拼音的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ikwen — 2013-10-01 11:06
<imtxc> 看看今天有人在不
<adam8157> yunfan: ping
<imtxc> adam8157: pong
<adam8157> imtxc: 干撒子
<imtxc> adam8157: yunfan 你倆不是要一起去登山么
<freeflying> imtxc, 尼玛我天天在
<imtxc> freeflying: 十一啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 额，闲置的时候， CPU 温度 50, 这个正常么
<adam8157> imtxc: 登个蛋山, 我这的长城宽带用不了vpnc, 跟yunfan求救shadowsocks呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 不正常 快爆炸了
<imtxc> adam8157: ………… 那我的 shadowsocks 不借给你用了
<adam8157> imtxc: 我这里47
<adam8157> imtxc: 来pm个 乖
<freeflying> imtxc, 我还在上班，十一又如何
<imtxc> adam8157: ==
<imtxc> 稍等，我看看密码多少
<adam8157> imtxc: 我这里竟然是长城宽带, 我那霸气的cicso vpn用不了
<adam8157> freeflying: 你在日本抵触我党的国庆节 赞一个
<freeflying> adam8157, 抵触毛啊，我是想过，过不了啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 你给我发个 msg
<imtxc> web 客户端不会用。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 工资多
<imtxc> freeflying: 加班费高啊
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  11:44 
<iMadper_away> imtxc: 在看电影, 50度
 * iMadper 求十一加班然后三倍工资
<imtxc> iMadper: 那我这里温度貌似有问题
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的电影是硬解的. cpu占用率4%
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟闲置没啥关系吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道跟i5/i7有没有关系
<imtxc> iMadper: 你丫 i7 应该更高啊
<adam8157> iMadper: 铜球
<imtxc> iMadper: 散热口还挺烫
<iMadper> adam8157: 土豪你好. 
<iMadper> adam8157: 我是土鳖
<iMadper> adam8157: 我们能不能做朋友?
<adam8157> iMadper: ............
<imtxc> iMadper: 你的本风扇转速多少？
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会看, acpi -V不显示
<imtxc> iMadper: sensors 啊
<iMadper> 3484
<iMadper> round per minute
<imtxc> 哦，对，你在看电影
<iMadper> imtxc: 你多少?
<iMadper> imtxc: 看完了, 现在闲置呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 2780
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有个dock, 严重影响散热
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的 t400 这种情况下一般都是 0
<iMadper> imtxc: 从来没有0过
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<freeflying> imtxc, 球，我司没加班费一说
<freeflying> imtxc, 告诉你不要搞tp,  我的三爽的根本不会有那么热的
<imtxc> 水深火热啊，去大街上认识i几个日本妹妹吧 freeflying 
<freeflying> imtxc, 老婆孩子都在呢，还认识妹妹
<imtxc> freeflying: 已然搞了， 三爽的键盘不给力，虽然现在 tp 的键盘也不给力。。。
<imtxc> freeflying: 幸福啊，全家出差
<imtxc> iMadper: 话说你怎么在家！！！
<iMadper> imtxc: 为啥不能在家
<imtxc> 雨停了， 快出门啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 出门干嘛?
<imtxc> iMadper: 妹子来了你就在家待？
<iMadper> imtxc: 第一天留给妹子她妈好不好
<imtxc> iMadper: 明天她男人就来了
<iMadper> imtxc: 上次回来还是过年的时候
<iMadper> imtxc: 我也是明天去找她
<iMadper> imtxc: 妹子问题, 没有谈判, 只有战争
<imtxc> 刀磨好了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 刀不用快. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 钝刀杀人, 快感双倍
<imtxc> ………………
<iMadper> imtxc: 你不赞同?
<imtxc> iMadper: 完了之后去去服务器把咱俩的这段对话删了
<imtxc> 我有可能被视为从犯
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会的. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 我不出人命. 
<imtxc> 那就好
<iMadper> imtxc: 我要把自己弄成误伤致死.
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 过失伤人致死.
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会跟夏俊峰一个鸟样的
<imtxc> 你能落到什么好处
<iMadper> imtxc: 快感双倍
<imtxc> 那就成了 4 倍了，不怕爽死？
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚才跟 tn 屏的 x230 放一起对比了一下， 开心多了
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 确实色差不小
<iMadper> imtxc: 但是, 我最喜欢的是pva屏幕
<iMadper> imtxc: 高端电视都在用, 显示器很少用了好像
<imtxc> 没见过 pva 的
<iMadper> imtxc: 早先三棒子的专业显示器在用. 现在专业显示器貌似三星不做了
<iMadper> imtxc: 就只剩下nec和eizo了
<imtxc> 国内都没得卖。。
<iMadper> imtxc: eizo有吧
<iMadper> imtxc: nec更有
<iMadper> imtxc: 看, 还有国行
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.10.nxYdPk&id=15927478009
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 艺卓 fdh3601 显示器 国行正品-淘宝网
<imtxc> 。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 买一个吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: 候总在日本, 让他帮你带一个
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后你就知道你的ips有多弱了
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 医用
<imtxc> 怪不得
<imtxc> 医用的黑白屏幕，也快这个价了
 * adam8157 美国政府关门了....
<adam8157> http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/09/30/227873883/shutdown-begins-after-congress-fails-in-spending-compromise
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ t: Shutdown Begins After Congress Fails In Spending Compromise : The Two-Way : NPR
<yunfan> adam8157: 刚起床 上公司服务器改了个bug 你的代理解决了没？我的vps昨天到期了 昨晚换到新vps上 忘记通知你了
<adam8157> yunfan: 目前在蹭imtxc的, 一起床发现手机上不了网了...
<yunfan> adam8157: 那你继续用把 我现在的vps和他的是一家买的 都是digital ocean
<yunfan> imtxc: 悲哀的是 买了以后发现有个叫servermania的提供更强大更优惠的 额
<imtxc> yunfan: .... 
<imtxc> yunfan: 你买了几个月的？
<imtxc> 2.5？
<yunfan> imtxc: 几个月把
<imtxc> 到了再换
<imtxc> yunfan: 你说的那家没有 5$ 的
<adam8157> imtxc: yunfan 什么价?
<imtxc> adam8157: 我的 5 $ 一月， yunfan 的 10 刀
<yunfan> imtxc: 不是 那家是算下来便宜 没有切割卖的 而且是促销价才便宜 日常价倒是不便宜
<adam8157> imtxc: yunfan 不便宜啊, 壕
 * adam8157 酸奶酪真好吃!
<imtxc> adam8157: 以为你要买了，都给你找邀请链接了。。。。
<yunfan> adam8157: 10刀1GB的vps 比我的linode20刀的便宜一半阿
<yunfan> imtxc: 你就靠refer养
<adam8157> imtxc: yunfan 我用不到vps =,= 等我cisco vpn到期了就去买付费shadowsocks
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/254894.htm  这个不错
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ BitTorrent Chat使用加密P2P技术 让用户远离NSA监控_BitTorrent_cnBeta.COM
<imtxc> ...
<yunfan> adam8157: 哪里有付费的shadowsocks? 都是买个vps自己架阿
<imtxc> 付费的 shadowsocks 也便宜不了几个
<imtxc> yunfan: 有的
<adam8157> yunfan: 有的
<yunfan> 再说了 5刀一个月也没啥把 
<yunfan> 你还可以架设博客 折腾机器人什么的
<yunfan> 而且有个公共ip可以当内网中转栈
<adam8157> yunfan: 穷人的博客都在heroku上 cc roylez
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的博客速度也太慢了现在
<adam8157> imtxc: 请翻墙
<iMadper> imtxc: 把那些有钱装穷得, 都给我t了!
<imtxc> iMadper: 他已经要回帽子了
<iMadper> imtxc: 我知道呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你觉得我敢？
<adam8157> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac844400
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 山东男子掷1亿买彩票输光 跳河+撞墙+服药自杀皆未遂 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<yunfan> adam8157: 我还以为穷人都在github上
<imtxc> 有1亿了，还买彩票？
<yunfan> 这人有病阿 1e还需要买彩票？
<yunfan> 是不是越南顿？
<imtxc> yunfan: 我就在蹭 github
<imtxc> iMadper: 说好的文章呢
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/254882.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ McAfee正开发100美元设备 将可躲避NSA的监控_cnBeta 硬件新闻_cnBeta.COM
<yunfan> imtxc: 没啥意思 我对隐私更看重 虽然还没达到RMS那种丧心病狂的级别
<imtxc> iMadper: 禁用触控板的快捷键是什么？  cc adam8157 
<adam8157> imtxc: sudo modprobe -r psmouse
<ook_> 大家所知道的，还有什么比较好玩的IRC频道？
 * gfrog_holiday 早
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/254845.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 淘宝开卖金色贴膜，iPhone 5一秒变身土豪金iPhone 5s_Apple iPhone_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> imtxc: man synclient
<imtxc> 我去 bios 里面找找看
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 猴总乃在国外用神马手机号呢？ 还用天朝手机么？
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 壕
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 乖
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 还在东北？
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: 怎么给你钱?
<imtxc> iMadper: 给我就行了
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: ...
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: .
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥？ 我刚才是调触摸板，不是我打的字
<gfrog_holiday> iMadper: 莫急，难道你不找我来提货？ lol
<yunfan> 新华网北京9月30日电 
<yunfan> 国家互联网信息办公室日前发出通报，对“抽屉新热榜”、“鲜果联播”、“ZAKER新闻阅读”、“3G门户新闻”、“一五一十部落”、“蜜蜂新闻”等一批未依法取得互联网新闻信息服务资质，违规从事互联网新闻信息服务的移动客户端，依法要求限期整改。《通报》要求各地互联网信息内容主管部门依法严格
<yunfan> 规范移动新闻客户端服务，促进移动互联网新闻健康有序发展
<imtxc> ZAKER 意思是不能用了么
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: 不提货我又不亏... 大不了再买一条.. 那两条送你了...
<iMadper> gfrog_holiday: lol~
<gfrog_holiday> iMadper: 。。。
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 嗯，跟我要gpg key来了。
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 是的嘛
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 照片随便发就行？ 有啥背景之类的要求不？
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 随便发
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 就是staff roster用
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: copy that.
<imtxc> 还是 bios 里面禁用了 touch pad 干脆
 * gfrog_holiday 
 * gfrog_holiday 逮饭
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 介不是胶东话么
<imtxc> 哦哦，东北也是
<yunfan> cao 12点了 我要去吃午饭
<adam8157> imtxc: 你怎么知道胶东话...
<imtxc> adam8157: 我哪里的方言都学…… 这样容易跟各地的妹子套近乎
<imtxc> 草， 12：39 了，我也要去吃饭……
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 天朝的啊
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 你几号走啊
<jusss> 64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c/quit
<jusss> 64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22c64;1;2;6;9;15;18;21;22cluanma
<jusss> ...
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  12:58 
<roylez> adam8157: http://www.shibor.org/shibor/web/ShiborJPG.jsp
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: 上海银行间拆放利率
<adam8157> roylez: 于是呢...
<adam8157> roylez: 这个月手头紧, 没留美元
<roylez> adam8157: 2w的日变动能够有100bp....
<adam8157> roylez: 变动的都是银行抢季点的时候吧...
<GODDOG> 无聊
<roylez> GODDOG: 好狗别淘气
<GODDOG> roylez: 有妹子吗？
<roylez> GODDOG: 木有
<GODDOG> roylez: 有老婆了？
<roylez> GODDOG: http://jandan.net/2013/09/28/nariz-frente.html
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ 中国医生高能：在病人额头上种鼻子
<GODDOG> roylez: 有什么感想？
<yunfan> roylez: 你来了
<roylez> gfrog_holiday: 基娃
<MeaCu1pa> 哎
<MeaCu1pa> 儿子和我说喜欢生物
<MeaCu1pa> 完蛋了，以后必须出国
<MeaCu1pa> 生物分类那么凌乱，翻译更是乱，不出国就是自虐
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 没事儿, 我初中高中的时候也喜欢生物, 更喜欢物理. 这两科毫不费精力也是年级第一, 最后还不是没去
<MeaCu1pa> 呵呵 这个真不能作为毕生事业，否则在国内太自虐
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 选择的时候还是很现实的, 不管是现实经济意义还是学术方面, 都想找个能出成果的... 生物和物理这种就算了...
<MeaCu1pa> 生物这种，要添投资人ass
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 生物在全球范围内都是千军万马过独木桥
<MeaCu1pa> 没米啥都搞不出
<adam8157> 狂烧钱, 而且时间周期超长
<MeaCu1pa> 还好啊，有米的，你抓个动物关上几年，一篇论文就来了
<MeaCu1pa> 要不就黑心，找我国山区人类活体实验
<MeaCu1pa> 国外这个做不出来的
<adam8157> MeaCu1pa: 黄金大米什么的? 我一百个挺转基因, 但是这个事儿真是恶心
<MeaCu1pa> 凌乱啊，生物分类到纲下面，就往往拿个别的目的某物种做一个新目的名字
<adam8157> 出门去了, 买点东西
<MeaCu1pa> 完全没有基本的离散逻辑可言
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 看来grub2确实只针对*nix有奇效 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449554 FreeDos1.1版本只提供一个ISO镜像，刚才想通过grub引导看看，结果本来想尝试chainloader isolinux.bin结果invalid signature... 非要用grub直接加载memdisk才能进入FreeDOS，可是这样一来，ISO里面自带的启动菜单就没用了啊，要启动到不同的模式还得自
<^k^> ─> 己重新写grub.cfg，改内核参数... Code: menuentry 'FreeDOS 1.1' {    load_video    set gfxpayload=keep    insmod gzio    i …
<MeaCu1pa> 分类学和刷patent看来一个道理
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • grub rescue无法正常修复，报 error: incompatible license. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449556 参考了置顶贴：http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=139&t=348503 ls (hd1,msdos8)/boot/grub 可以看到很多文件，应该已经确定了Linux分区 但执行到insmod /boot/grub/normal.mod 这步时报了： error: incompatible license. google没搜到什么好的办
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 你丫又瞎扯了，植物学上用的比较多的比如林奈分类法是 门 纲 目 科 属 种
<freeflying> 后面还有亚种等
<yunfan> bittorrent出了个基于p2p的加密聊天的 我说的又应验了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa, 而且林奈分类法只是一种，分类学里现在还有更高级的基于基因图谱
<yunfan> adam8157: 我初中喜欢化学 高中就被恶心了 诶
<hrzhu> 感觉现在学生物的人特别多
<iMadper> adam8157: 水木锦堂是自助?
<iMadper> adam8157: 还是, 也可以单点?
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubuntu13.10最终测试版已经发布可以下载啦!! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449558 继续板砖~~ 板的晚些~~ 总比没有好~~ 下载地址直接猛点 http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/ ubuntu 13.10的新特点各种软件变化等详情看这里: http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-1310-final-beta-released-and-available-download ubuntu 13.10的其他版本的最终测试版
<^k^> ─> 中国版ubuntu13.10最终测试版: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/releases/13.10/beta-2/ gnome版的ubuntu13.10最终测试版:< …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在安卓电视棒上运行UBUNTU http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449559 在一个U盘大小的东西上运行全功能UBUNTU系统，这个不错吧。现在发帖用的就是RK3188电视棒发的 统计信息: 发表于 由 freefall12 — 2013-10-01 16:31
<adam8157> iMadper: 自助, 可以点
<iMadper> adam8157: 赞
<iMadper> adam8157: 明天去吃 
<adam8157> iMadper: 又让你破费, 真不好意思
<adam8157> iMadper: 好
<iMadper> adam8157: 没事, 你别吃就行了
<iMadper> adam8157: 不用不好意思
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<iMadper> adam8157: uefi的bug修没...
<adam8157> iMadper: 刚回来路上又遇到母亲教的传教士, nnnd, 最后辩论不过他俩不跟我说了
<adam8157> iMadper: 没看呢还
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~ 我也遇到过传教士....
<iMadper> adam8157: 我就跟他们说我信太上老君的. 
<adam8157> iMadper: 今天遇到的这俩只顾说 不听我讲的 不辩论, 烦得很, 以后不理他们了
<iMadper> adam8157: 人家是老油条了
<iMadper> adam8157: 压根儿不给你机会呀
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去做饭去了
<adam8157> iMadper: .
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:55 
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:57 
<imtxc> 这键盘按个 Fx 键真费劲啊
<adam8157> imtxc: bios里调整
<adam8157> imtxc: 何以和ctrl交换
<imtxc> adam8157: 键位的问题
<imtxc> adam8157: 不是 Fn
<imtxc> function
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦 你说中间没隔断哈
<imtxc> adam8157: 恩啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 下一代更扯, 普通消费者不用F键, 我们是非主流
<imtxc> 切换 tmux 的 window 以前用的  F11, F12 现在看起来得改了
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> 对啊，别人都 win8 了，用了什么 F 键啊
<imtxc> 现在联想的台式机的键盘， Fx 键的默认已经是多媒体了，需要手动按 Fn 才能用原来的功能。
<imtxc> ^k^: test
<^k^> imtxc, 这仅仅是一个测试。  17:03 
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 乃蹭了多少顿水木锦堂了？
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 就吃过一次...
<imtxc> 水木锦堂， 听起来就很高级
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8硬盘安装ubuntu老是报错\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr这个文件找不到 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449561 请大神帮忙，硬盘安装ubuntu老是报错，\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr这个文件找不到，管理员权限现在啊，已经在win下获取了，但是还不行，谁能帮我解答一下啊 买了个E430c,自带win8系统，实在用不惯啊，
<^k^> ─> 现在想把它格了换成ubuntu或者suse，无奈用硬盘、u盘都不能搞 统计信息: 发表于 由 hasegawa1988 — 2013-10-01 17: …
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 坐等双十了。
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 想想就激动啊
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 水木锦堂嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 嗯 羊排思密达!
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 那就吃羊排，鱼都留给我
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 我要沐浴更衣吃几天素
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 我擦。。
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 备份恢复熟悉不
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: nani？
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 只知道tar/untar
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 我们挖了一堆坑，下半年你就慢慢填吧 lol
 * gfrog_holiday 觉得被坑了。
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 每天看一次百通，丫的就是没变化
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: momo
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 我在愁晚上吃什么
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 新疆办
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 略远, 伽师的鸡翅变小了
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 乃竟然没回家。 艾玛，现在飞蟹和花盖都爽爆了
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 混蛋
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 这次回家木见到虎头。貌似大连本地不产。
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 妈蛋, 水木锦堂我要吃两份!
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 回家吃螃蟹啊。
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: momo
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 十一节后还来得及吃螃蟹么？ 可以去天津或者秦皇岛吃一次。
<imtxc> 侯总也用 znc 了啊
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 你的拍照水平进步多了
<cley> !list
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 13.04 不能识别分区表！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449564 两块MBR硬盘，已经安装WIN7，用U盘刻录13.04后安装，在分区的时候居然没有显示WIN7，换了另外一台电脑就可以识别，我的笔记本就不能识别硬盘上面的NTFS分区，开始以为是分区表坏了（按说坏了系统都无法启动），又重启装了一遍
<^k^> ─> ，结果依旧，难道是13.04的兼容性比较低？？ 在安装的时候加什么选项可以识别我的双硬盘的笔记本？ 统 …
<shuiyoushui1> 麻烦大家试一下#101这个频道能不能收到消息
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 12.4版本 有限连接显示已建立，但是仍上不了网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449565 本人学生党，双系统，win7可连上，ubuntu不能。学校要求IP和MAC绑定，我是在win7的环境下设置好了连上网，但是切换到ununtu上后，设置好IP，网关，DNS后系统显示有线链接已建立，但是上不了网。求
<^k^> ─> 助 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rayno1 — 2013-10-01 19:00
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装到C盘后不见了其他的磁盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449566 如题，我用U盘安装的13.04,安装前把C盘格式化了，自动分区的，安装后d、e、f盘在ubuntu下没有。怎么样才能显示其他的盘？还是在安装是自动分区把其他的盘也格式化了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 szp1120 — 2013-10-01 19:32
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: nani？
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 微薄上看你发的照片呢啊，比上个月的进步多了
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: 滚粗
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 这…… 不是表扬你么
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 不过你为什么把蒲公英说是野花呢？
<imtxc> lol
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: tag， 笨蛋
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: ^^ 好吧
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 这是肾4s拍的么？
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: .
<imtxc> http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/316521
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 战神降200！HASEE 神舟 战神K350C-i7D1 13.3英寸游戏笔记本电脑（i7-4700、GTX765、8G、1080P、1TB） 5799元包邮（5999-200）_京东商城优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<imtxc> 神船的本现在也有 5XXX 的价位了？
<iMadper> imtxc_away: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/316521
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 买吧
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying_away: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/18873
<^k^> gfrog_holiday ... ⇪ GARMIN 佳明 Forerunner 410 运动健身GPS腕表 伪开箱加详细使用报告（多图）_运动户外_晒物广场_什么值得买
<douglas> 有人在吗
<^k^> douglas:点点点.  20:42 
<douglas> 请教一下高手
<douglas> 如何把一个rar文件的代码还原为rar文件
<douglas> 类似于这样的526172211A0700CF907300000D0000000000000010967420902D009
<^k^> 新 校园网拨号 • 求助：debian7.0下安装inodeClient问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449568 有遇到过类似问题的孩只么？求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rainy.mayday — 2013-10-01 20:54
<imtxc> iMadper: 我已经有本子了
<douglas> 有人知道我的问题吗
<douglas> 怎么恢复？
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 壕又买了这个啊
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 给乃看的，我用不着腕表啊
<wintrace> 晚上好
<douglas> 好
<wintrace> 我们计算机网络老师也有个名字叫douglas
<wintrace> 还有阿基米德什么的
<douglas> 不是吧
<douglas> 呵呵
<douglas> 问你个问题
<douglas> wintrace 你知道怎么还原文件么
<wintrace> 你指的是
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 买不起啊 410不生产了
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 额，这也不产了？
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 推荐个能作水果刀的瑞士军刀？
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 俺不熟悉。。 smzdm上有个军刀评测
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 有链接？
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 找不到了
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 纠结到底是留在东京逛还是去远点的地方
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 休假？
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 带小孩出来选择余地小很多啊
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 乃把娃接到霓虹国了？
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 是啊
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 啧啧
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 乃啥时候去大不列颠啊
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 不知道，哈
<yunfan> imtxc_away: 什么本子
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 装了Lubuntu加强版LXLE，特有秀桌面的冲动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449569 装了Lubuntu加强版LXLE，特有秀桌面的冲动 统计信息: 发表于 由 xcn — 2013-10-01 21:55
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 谁有《BIOS研发技术剖析》这本书光盘中源代码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449570 我下载了书，但是没有配套光盘中的源代码。谁有的话能不能贴上来。 我看在新浪爱问知识人上面有下载。但是我又没有积分。 希望有人能帮助一下。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu777 — 2013-10-01 22:12
<imtxc> yunfan: x230
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  22:14 
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 乃要人肉翻了？ 膜拜
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 校园天翼客户端如何ubuntu上运行呢？关键是没有win下的驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449571 如果有大神有方法，我一定完全卸载windows 7因为我不玩游戏。但是要上网。解决上网问题就可以不用windows。 统计信息: 发表于 由 FDA_orangebook — 2013-10-01 22:15
<yunfan> imtxc_away: 如何？
<October21> 今天在访问百度的搜索结果时，经常跳转到hao123，是怎么回事？
<October21> http://code.bulix.org/f42dlw-84594
<^k^> October21 ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<October21> tcpdump抓包
<freeflying> imtxc_away, 渣渣
<yunfan> October21: 估计是他们内部的集群问题
<October21> 什么集群？我不懂
<yunfan> October21: 这些大公司的访问前台都是代理 根据你的host来向后台服务抓信息而已 估计你那边解析到的节点已经是配上hao123了 但是dns记录没更新
<October21> 那我应该怎么做呢？
<yunfan> 换个dns server看看 
<yunfan> 不过要清理下浏览器的dns cache 如果你是chrome的话
<October21> 我是火狐
<October21> 我的chromium好像正常
<yunfan> 那我不晓得有没有dns cache 
<yunfan> chrome自己有自己的dns管道 
<October21> 在设置中找吧？
<yunfan> 那显然是你当前系统里的dns server有点问题
<October21> 我对网络一窍不通
<yunfan> 那我没办法了 我也不是专业客服
<GODDOG> 国庆这一天都过怎么样？
<knownbad> 呼吸，喝水，吃饭，拉屎，睡觉
<GODDOG> 祖国母亲回伤心的
<GODDOG> 今天花销 78RMB瞬间我把明天的钱都花完了
<knownbad> 祖国不给钱不给饭吃，还是靠自己。
<knownbad> 正是。
<GODDOG> 无聊了
<October21> 熟不熟悉dns？
<October21> GODDOG: ？
<GODDOG> October21: 不我是菜鸟 不要问我
<October21> 嗯
<GODDOG> 无聊了
<knownbad> 你就说懂DNS就有人陪你聊了。
<GODDOG> knownbad: 算了 不愿意扯技术的事了
<GODDOG> knownbad: 我下载了一个很好的编辑器
<GODDOG> knownbad: 无论怎样打开文件都是乱码
<knownbad> 那不是技术的话题？
<GODDOG> knownbad: 不想帮别人看代码的时候
<knownbad> 真不知道你怎么定义的。
<GODDOG> knownbad: 就使用这个神器
<GODDOG> knownbad: 我觉的做一的电脑小白挺好
<GODDOG> knownbad: 自然有人给你解决这些事情
<knownbad> 所以大部分时间我没理你。
<GODDOG> knownbad: 哦？ 
<GODDOG> knownbad: 我大部分时间都在扯淡
<knownbad> 错，那不是原因。
<knownbad> 算了，我自己也不是什么好东西。
<GODDOG> knownbad: 也好
<gebjgd> knownbad: bb系統好脆弱
<gebjgd> knownbad: 動不動就一堆error
<gebjgd> knownbad: 怎麼能這麼爛
<knownbad> 你还在捏蛋蛋？
<knownbad> 老婆捏的还不够吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 沒辦法 今天為了上德語支持  又掛了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我都無語了
<knownbad> 原厂的应该蛮稳的，肯定哪里刷出问题来。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 就是用的官方的軟件
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不是自己搞的
<knownbad> 也别指望support了，BB大概把技术员砍光了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 哦。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我真是服了
<knownbad> 奇了，机子是欧洲和德语的吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 對
<knownbad> 别搞了个水货。
<knownbad> 那就不知道了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 公司的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 上哪找水貨去
<gebjgd> knownbad: 夢呢
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我艹 好像好了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我再也不碰它了
<knownbad> 中国採买。。。。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 尿都快嚇出來
<knownbad> 肯定赚翻了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 以前也不知道誰天天跟irc裡說bb好 bb秒  bb呱呱叫
<knownbad> BB通常不太容易出问题但一出问题就难了。   上次跟BB support搞了好久还是自己重设解决了问题。
<knownbad> BB的后台从来没好用过但客户端还可。
<knownbad> 和MS Exchange一样，就客户端好用。  死的是后台。
<knownbad> 拉屎去。
<GODDOG> 无聊了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我擦  终于弄好了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 先升级 后安装语言包 再降级 好了
<knownbad> 真坎坷啊。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我擦 再也不碰bb的软件了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 吗了隔壁的 太刺激了
<knownbad> 没做IT太可惜了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什么意思？
<knownbad> 你忙完了什么也没了，要是IT就加分了。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不明白
<knownbad> 我去死。
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 死了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 是的
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-02
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • [求助]这两段代码的输出为什么结果会不一样呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449575 作为一个python的初学者，我实在不明白小明两段代码为什么输出的结果会是不一样的，上面一段的 的输出结果是5050 而下面一段的输出结果是5051 多出来的1是怎么来的呢？ Code: i=1 for x in range(2,101):     i=x+i     pri
<^k^> ─> nt i i=[2,101] for x in range(i[0],i[1]):     i[0]=x+i[0] print i[0] 统计信息: 发表于 由 jin0828 — 2013-10-02 3:40
<hoxily> 08：00了，大家早啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 赞，你给我的10刀到帐了～～
<IsoaSFlus> linux下有什么牛蒡子
<IsoaSFlus> linux下有什么牛逼的图形化下载器吗
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: wine 迅雷？
<IsoaSFlus> 那渣从来不用
<IsoaSFlus> 我指的是像idm这么强大的东西
<imtxc> idm 没用过
<imtxc> 其他的就浏览器下载了
<IsoaSFlus> linux基本上就浏览器了。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我想知道怎么在终端下下载度盘的东西
<Zhaofeng_Li> multiget?
<hoxily> IsoaSFlus: 找度娘客服。
<hoxily> IsoaSFlus: 用android
<IsoaSFlus> hoxily: 我说终端
<hoxily> is
<hoxily> IsoaSFlus: 找度娘客服。投诉。
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。你帮我投？
<railly> 那个dict的词库可以扩充么
<railly> 有什么好用一点的终端词典啊
<freeflying> imtxc_away, 渣渣230
<freeflying> iMadper, 宅宅今天帝都啥天气
<iMadper> freeflying: 阳光明媚
<iMadper> freeflying: 一会儿就出去跟妹子吃饭去
<iMadper> freeflying: 不宅了
<GODDOG> iMadper: 和妹子吃饭去了？
<iMadper> GODDOG: 一会儿去
<iMadper> freeflying: 这次大出血呀! 水木锦堂自助
<GODDOG> iMadper: 双人消费多少？
<iMadper> GODDOG: 三四百?
<freeflying> iMadper, 和妹纸还怕啥出血啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道你说的是哪种... 出钱我倒是真不怕
 * iMadper 总觉得候总也是坏人
<GODDOG> iMadper: 你强 我等穷人从来没过百
<iMadper> GODDOG: 一年见一次, 还舍不得?!
<iMadper> GODDOG: 砸锅卖铁也得请呀!
<GODDOG> iMadper: 哦 学习了
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃微波叫啥? 我去关注大v
<freeflying> iMadper, 我一年也发不了几条
<iMadper> freeflying: 找到了
<GODDOG> iMadper: 你已经工作了？ 
<iMadper> GODDOG: 如果没工资也算工作的话, 我是在工作
<lucky2> iMadper: 为什么不给你工资
<iMadper> lucky2: 工资少, 几乎没有
<iMadper> lucky2: 还不够候总的零头
<lucky2> iMadper: 谁是侯总？
<GODDOG> iMadper: 不要妄自菲薄啊
<iMadper> lucky2: ff
<iMadper> GODDOG: 说实话, 形容一个事实, 不叫妄自菲薄....
<iMadper> GODDOG: 乃语文不好
<lucky2> freeflying: 侯总，你是做什么的
<GODDOG> iMadper: 好吧 我事工科男
<iMadper> GODDOG: 我真tm后悔当初没去学汉语言文学...
<iMadper> GODDOG: 妹子又多又正
<iMadper> GODDOG: 还很清闲
<freeflying> lucky2, 屌丝打酱油的
<GODDOG> iMadper: 对啊 男女比例1:6
<lucky2> freeflying: 那为什么大家都叫你侯总啊？
<lucky2> 谁知道酒里面的那个度数是什么意思的？
<GODDOG> lucky2: 白酒？
<GODDOG> lucky2: 酒精度
<GODDOG> lucky2: 啤酒？
<GODDOG> lucky2: 麦芽糖度
<lucky2> GODDOG: 为什么要标麦芽糖的含量呢？
<lucky2> GODDOG: 麦芽糖的含量能表明酒的什么性能？
<GODDOG> lucky2: 啤酒喝的事口感啊
<lucky2> GODDOG: 白酒啤酒都有标度数的
<GODDOG> lucky2: 中国的都是吧
<GODDOG> lucky2: iMadper 和侯总一定又笑了
<lucky2> GODDOG: 是啊，我想知道 麦芽糖的含量能表明酒的什么性能？
<lucky2> GODDOG: 他们为什么笑
<GODDOG> lucky2: 这
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu下只能看到linux的分区，看不到win的分区了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449578 500g硬盘，给ubuntu分了60g，当初觉得反正在ubuntu下也能读写win的分区嘛。。。 但是，有一次我在win下把win的分区都4k对齐了一下（是的，机械硬盘的4k对齐，我也是看了别人的帖子说4k对齐对机械也是有点用的，只是
<freeflying> lucky2, 他们在嘲笑我是屌丝
<lucky2> iMadper|Dating: with who？
<lucky2> freeflying: 你好，屌丝
<Meowoo> sqlite 如何组织别人访问数据库额
<Meowoo> 貌似 sqlite 没有用户,密码额
<Meowoo> 组织->阻止
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu12.04 安装ltib时 zlib包不能安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449579 我在 安装ltib时 总是出现两个包不能安装，我用whereis zlit查了一下，有路径输出。 但任然提示zlib没有安装。还有glib-devel也没有安装。不懂啊，求助！附件是我运行时的截图，还请大神们帮忙解答，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^> ─> 由 guhongxueni — 2013-10-02 10:34
<hoxily> IsoaSFlus: 要不在终端下运行browser，用browser下载。
<hoxily> IsoaSFlus: 不过我用过的w3m不支持JAVASCRIPT
<hoxily> IsoaSFlus: 不清楚其他的怎么样。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [求助]ubuntu网页yy用不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449580 试过所有浏览器了，就是打不开频道，会卡在这 统计信息: 发表于 由 kexul — 2013-10-02 10:51
<Meowoo> 谁懂 sqlite 的
<Meowoo> sqlite的数据库如何设置权限
<IsoaSFlus> hoxily: 终端下的浏览器？
<IsoaSFlus> holyhigh
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 双系统分区问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449582 是从四个盘里各分出那几个还是可以从一个盘划出几十g慢慢分？（我win7 四个盘 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2013-10-02 11:01
<IsoaSFlus> 有支持js的？
<imtxc> iMadper|Dating: ...
<imtxc> iMadper|Dating: 你怎么还在！
<IsoaSFlus> 没看到dating吗
<imtxc> 你这个，算 dating 么
<IsoaSFlus> 目测挂机
<imtxc> fighting 差不多
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国际上ubuntu的发展之ubuntu在法国 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449584 French Gendarmerie?是啥意思? 法国宪兵队? 已经部署ubuntu系统到3,7000台机器上,2014年扩展到7,2000台 毫无疑问,ubuntu的发展不曾没落,也许是国内的ubuntu新闻太没落了,而且ubuntu受到越来越多国家的欢迎 starting with 2004, the French Gendarmerie installe
<^k^> ─> d OpenOffice on 90,000 machines in 2006, installed Firefox and Thunderbird on 90,000 computers in 2007 and 2008, installed GIMP and VLC in 2 …
<IsoaSFlus> 有支持js的终端下的浏览器吗
<Meowoo> IsoaSFlus, 自己改额
<IsoaSFlus> 自己改？
<Meowoo> IsoaSFlus, 自己改w3m额
<Meowoo> w3m有源码的吧
<IsoaSFlus> 我可没这么nb
<Meowoo> sqlite的数据库如何设置权限
<imtxc> 印象笔记跟 evernote 真蛋疼
<freeflying> imtxc, 自己的wiki
<hoxily> Meowoo: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=sqlite+administrator 看第一条结果。
<^k^> hoxily ⇪ ti: Let me google that for you
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 为什么 autoremove 会把所有东西都删掉？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449585 就感觉在执行自杀程序啊，菜单和桌面的东西逐个一点一点的消失.... 这是为什么？这玩意到底是根据使用频率还是依赖？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 darasion — 2013-10-02 11:24
<Meowoo> 我要这个干嘛?
<imtxc> freeflying: evernote 速度比印象笔记慢
<imtxc> freeflying: 但是浏览器里面的一些插件现在只支持 evernote...
<Meowoo> 我在想是否可以用设置数据文件的权限来实现
<imtxc> freeflying: 跟 kindle 帐号一样，可是 kindle 帐号好歹我还能通过设置不同的密码选择 .com 还是 .cn 的服务器
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • ubuntu13.04在终端登陆不了root http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449586 它显示 无法执行 joeho（我的用户名）：没有那文件或目录。求大神帮忙。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 joeho — 2013-10-02 11:28
<camel_> hello
<^k^> camel_:点点点.  11:52 
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<lucky2> ^k^: 怎么上传图片
<^k^> lucky2, 多少钱你认为它是什么？  12:11 
<lucky2> ^k^: fuck u
<yunfan> imtxc: 怎么现在才到帐？
<imtxc> yunfan: 今天收到邮件，那10$ 现在加到我的余额里面了
<imtxc> lol
<hoxily> lucky2: 上传到 http://imagebin.org/ 然后在这里贴网址。
<camel_> money ,where is money
<hoxily> camel_: which `money`
<imtxc> 下月再忽悠谁也买一个就好了
<camel_> heh
<camel_> which city do you live
<freeflying> imtxc, 买啥
<imtxc> f
<imtxc> freeflying: vps
<freeflying> imtxc, 你用的那家的
<imtxc> freeflying: www.digitalocean.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting by DigitalOcean (@ digitalocean.com)
<freeflying> imtxc, 壕啊
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 一月5$...
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃也买俩月的吧，我赚点儿咱俩分 ~~~
<freeflying> imtxc, 用不起啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 你司的人怎么都这么喜欢装穷呢，可别把 gfrog 带坏了
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃可是拥有 kindle dxg 1代的人
<lucky2> imt
<camel_> which company do you work for 
<lucky2> imtxc: 你用mldonky的吧？
<imtxc> lucky2: 不啊
<lucky2> 谁用mldonky的
<imtxc> lucky2: 我用的二倒贩子的宽带，没法用
<lucky2> http://imagebin.org/272488我这个怎么突然没法用了
<freeflying> imtxc, 钱都用来买尿布了
<imtxc> 那当当的钱呢？ 
<yunfan> imtxc: 有钱人都怕别人借钱 所以装穷
<imtxc> ..
<yunfan> 国内有类似 大众机械 这种杂志不
<skraito> hi guys
<skraito> anyone wanna join our hacker team
<skraito> 0x71
<skraito> come to ##0x71 i am lonely just need someone to talk to
<skraito> :)
<gfrog> imtxc: 毛线，我是真穷，怎么能跟壕比。
<hoxily> skraito: nice to meet you again.
<skraito> hey hoxily
<skraito> who are you
<skraito> are you our 0x71.org member last time
<alvin_rxg> Title: Journey To Everlasting Life | 0x71 Hacker Team True Jesus Church with Lord Jesus Christ (@ 0x71.org)
<skraito> :P
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<icook> 有谁知道如何查找某校某院哪一年设置的硕士点么
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 急，双系统双硬盘安装UBUNTU不能识别分区表！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449591 我两块硬盘，已经安装了分区 第一块：100M BOOT 60G C盘 无剩余 第二块：500G 100G D盘， 300G E盘 ，剩余100G未使用准备安装UBUNTU, 话说MBR应该是安装在有win7 bootloader的第一块硬盘上吧？ 但是当我刻录完13.04的IOS用U盘
<duanhuiqiang> KDE程序的字体显示看起来就像顶部被截去了，尤其是加粗的英文字体，特别明显。贴图见http://susepaste.org/99174974
<duanhuiqiang> 请问选择什么字体可以解决该问题？
<abc_> duanhuiqiang, 是纯净kubuntu吗？
<duanhuiqiang> 我是opensuse
<eexpress> kde字体不使用fontconfig机制，你这字体，连antialias都没有。
<duanhuiqiang> 看这人多所以就在这问问
<abc_> duanhuiqiang, 。。爪机看不了图。。
<abc_> duanhuiqiang, 原来是蜥蜴党~
<duanhuiqiang> eexpress: 我就是用“系统配置”工具更改字体，用了次像素渲染，但是没有平滑
<duanhuiqiang> eexpress: 你的建议是增加antialias？这，怎么设啊
<lucky2> ubuntu 12.04 的启动盘创建器在什么地方?
<lucky2> ubuntu下如何制作windows的启动u盘？
<duanhuiqiang> lucky2: 使用cat重定向不行吗？cat *.iso >> /dev/sdX
<lucky2> duanhuiqiang: 我试试
<mao> lucky2: 直接用dd试试？
<lucky2> mao: 哪个也不试了，直接装了个winusb的软件
<Meowoo> duanhuiqiang, 没问题额
<Meowoo> 谁懂 sqlite 的,一直没人回答我额
<eexpress> duanhuiqiang: kde的机制，不知道调整
<Meowoo> duanhuiqiang, 直接改配置额
<eexpress> hints antialias不知道如何对应
<Meowoo> duanhuiqiang, 写 ~/.fonts.conf
<Meowoo> duanhuiqiang, 上网查找写法, 系统也有参考
<eexpress> kde专门乱改.fonts.conf的。
<Meowoo> duanhuiqiang, /etc/fonts/ 里有系统字符的设置
<duanhuiqiang> Meowoo: 谢谢，我安装了fontconfig-infinality,英文字体显示基本没有问题，我正在看一个贴，再配置一下应该没问题了。帖子见http://libretechtips.com/tips-opensuse/quickly-configure-subpixel-hinted-smooth-fonts-opensuse-123
<^k^> duanhuiqiang ⇪ ti: How to quickly configure superb subpixel hinted smooth fonts for openSUSE 12.3 | LibreTechTips.com
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> eexpress, kde没该 .fonts.conf额
<Meowoo> duanhuiqiang, 额, 贴链接 前后留空格, 不然别人点不进去
<Meowoo> 至少用 xchat 的不行
<arris_> 人品好的帅哥有木有
<iMadper|Back> ....
<iMadper|Back> arris_: 乃要干嘛?
<Meowoo> arris_, 人品好的丑男可以么
<arris_> 呃。。。。
<Meowoo> 有问题就问额,这里的人都很好额
<arris_> 刚吃东西呢，U下的APACHE2怎么配置可以浏览目录
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 问什么？
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 你上B站吗？
<Meowoo> GODDOG, 不是我的问题
<Meowoo> arris_, 的问题
<GODDOG> Meowoo: 哦
<arris_> 人品好的帅果果们，速度支援
<Meowoo> 我是丑男,且不懂,虽我好人
<freeflying> iMadper|Back, 没跟妹纸开房去？
<arris_> 丑男也木人品靠边站
<iMadper|Back> freeflying: 只吃. 
<arris_> 丑男有人品围观
 * Meowoo 站到角落去
<hrzhu> 围观什么
<GODDOG> 围观妹子
<Meowoo> U下的 apache2怎么配置 Document Root
<arris_> 咋木帅果果支援
<iMadper|Back> arris_: 这个问题跟人品/长相都没关系吧...
<arris_> 就是没有默认文档的时候列出目录
<Meowoo> 额,酱紫额
<arris_> 就是酱紫
<hrzhu> rtfm stfw
<arris_> 一说MM都那么凶悍，一提问题咋都蔫吧了。。
<Meowoo> arris_, http://bbs.csdn.net/topics/10279097
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ 如何让APACHE列出目录？ - CSDN论坛 - CSDN.NET
<Meowoo> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=apache+%E5%88%97%E5%87%BA%E7%9B%AE%E5%BD%95&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8  这个吧
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ ti: apache 列出目录 - Google 搜索
<hrzhu> 没用过 apache 只知道 nginx 指定某个目录如果找不到 index.html 之类的默认显示那个目录的文件
<Meowoo> 这里的人都很饥渴
<arris_> 终于有俩帅果果，多谢。我翻了10多页都没搜出来
<iMadper|Back> arris_: 因为这种问题网上答案太多了. 
<iMadper|Back> arris_: http://forums.devshed.com/apache-development-faqs-207/allow-directory-browsing-9072.html
<^k^> iMadper|Back ⇪ t: Allow directory browsing - Dev Shed
<arris_> 嗯。多谢。
<Meowoo> sqlite 如何设置权限
<Meowoo> sqlite的数据库只要知道数据库文件,谁都可以改额
<Meowoo> sqlite是不是不适合用作网络服务的数据库
<Meowoo> ?
<arris_> 找帅果果
<arris_> 上面有高手
<Meowoo> ubuntu 的 云谁用过, 和 redhat 的openshift 比较如何?
<Meowoo> ubuntu 的 云 是否可以像 openshift 一样放自己的 bin的server, 就是非php等的
<Meowoo> openshift 貌似被墙了?
<hrzhu> 你说 ubuntu one?
<Meowoo> hrzhu, 不是
<Meowoo> 等等
<Meowoo> hrzhu, ubuntu 有个云. 可以在上面放自己的应用
<Meowoo> hrzhu, http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud 这个
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ ti: Cloud computing with Ubuntu | Cloud | Ubuntu
<lnxfei> asdf
<QaZwSx> 你干嘛
<GODDOG>  made in yingguo
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • [ubuntu12.10]默认gedit文本编辑器无法显示windows的ANSI码txt文档 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449592 [ubuntu12.10]默认gedit文本编辑器无法显示windows的ANSI码txt文档 我知道以前的永中office可以做到,自动识别,并转utf-16,就能看了.但是永中安装包office尺寸有点大.如果不用永中, 另外一个,用enca也可以. 首
<marscoo> /topic
<UnnamedUser> test
<^k^> UnnamedUser:点点点.  19:24 
<October21> adb可以卸载android自带的软件吗？
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • ubuntu 的开发与打包过程是怎么样的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449593 作为初学者我想知道几个问题： 1、sudo apt-get source filename 得到的源码怎样打包成deb包 2、希望前辈能够用个hello word 演示从开发到打包成deb的过程、详细说明打包deb过程中配置文件的写法。 例如：用c写的程序怎么打包成deb、常
<^k^> ─> 用的步骤 统计信息: 发表于 由 caoshixuan100 — 2013-10-02 19:05
<imtxc> iMadper: 回来了，成功不？
<imtxc> 欢乐谷的门票多少钱啊？
<jackness> iMadper: 为什么用puttysssh连接虚拟机里面的linux 是connection refused
<iMadper> jackness: 没开服务
<iMadper> imtxc: 200
<iMadper> imtxc: 通票
<iMadper> imtxc: 没啥成功不成功的, 就一起吃了顿自助, 吃完散散步
<iMadper> imtxc: 她男朋友今晚才到
<jackness> iMadper: 如何打开服务呢 
<iMadper> jackness: systemd下面是 sudo systemctl start sshd
<iMadper> jackness: 不用systemd的发行版就自己查去吧
<UnnamedUser491> 竟然不支持中文
<iMadper> jackness: rhel下面是service start sshd
<iMadper> imtxc: 欢乐谷十一去, 找死. 
<skraito> hi anyone wanna join our hacker team True Jesus Church http://www.tjc.org our hacker team name is 0x71 http://www.tjc.org
<^k^> skraito ... ⇪ True Jesus Church
<jackness> kubuntu系统 默认安装是哪个版本命令阿
<lucky2> 还不支持tab
<skraito> come to channel ##0x71
<iMadper> jackness: 多年不用ubuntu了
<jackness> 第一个敲下去 是找不到命令 第二个 unrecongnized service
<iMadper> jackness: 你的ssh server是啥? 你自己的电脑?
<iMadper> jackness: 描述一下你现在要做啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 这本质量真心真心差啊
<jackness> 我想用自己 的windows7连接虚拟机里面的kubuntu
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有没有告诉过你别买tp?
<imtxc> iMadper: 左手边掌托一用力就咔咔响。。。。
<iMadper> jackness: 哦, ubuntu系列, 我多年不用, 别问我. 
<jackness> 使用putty
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己拆下来重新安一下就行了
<iMadper> imtxc: 真的. 
<jackness> iMadper: 好吧 那我自己查查吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 以前好多人买tp, 就是为了做工好, 现在估计就是以为做工好了
<Muton> 你们在讨论什么
<Muton> iMadper
<iMadper> Muton: ?
<Muton> imtxc
<Muton> 你们在讨论什么
<Muton> tp路由器么
<jackness> iMadper: 我成功了  我成功了 root的默认密码是什么
<iMadper> jackness: 你问我?
<iMadper> jackness: 你银行卡密码忘了是不是也要问我..
<jackness> iMadper: 问题我从来没用root登录过阿 第一次阿 结果问我要口令
<Muton> root
<iMadper> jackness: 首先, 你不一定要ssh登录root
<iMadper> jackness: 登录你自己的用户也可以
<Muton> toor
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 12.04 Lts U盘自动挂载后无法操作 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449595 U盘和SD卡都是插上后可以自动挂载，能够读取存储的内容，但是没法写入 卸载时提示umonut:/media/usb0不在fstab中（而且你不是root） umounterr.png 文件所有者是root，普通用户无法修改 chmod.png 根据搜索的结果推测是udev的原因，但是
<jackness> iMadper: 我是想 要用root用户实施编程阿 我完了 我自己的系统root口令我不知道了
<Muton> sudo passwd
<jackness> Muton: 你很好的勾起了我的记忆 我第一次就是这么失去的
<jackness> Muton: 谢谢 
<Muton> ？！！
<Muton> jackness. ？？
<jackness> Muton: root搞定了
<GODDOG> Muton: 基友
<Muton> 操 发生了什么
<myu> 有看亚冠的吗？
<iMadper> 不看
<Muton> GODDOG: 么么哒
<myu> 。。。。。
<GODDOG> 亚冠是什么？ 
<GODDOG> 天朝又踢赢了11区？ 
<iMadper> GODDOG: 亚洲av女优冠军赛
<Muton> 两个月没摸我电脑了，电脑密码忘完了，今天刚试了一遍 jackness
<myu> GODDOG: 还没开踢
<void1> 几点啊？
<myu> 8:00
<Muton> 8.30
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 如果有sudo 就  sudo passwd USERNAME
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 如果有sudo 就  sudo passwd root
<CyrusYzGTt> jackness§ 没有就 grub 进入 single , 然后 passwd root
<CyrusYzGTt> 修改密码
<GODDOG> 又看B站的同学吗 ？ 
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 1 就行了. 
<GODDOG> iMadper: 没有新作了
<iMadper> GODDOG: 什么新作?
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 哦
<iMadper> GODDOG: 你冲击引退了
<jackness> CyrusYzGTt: 谢谢 我已经搞定了 putty登录我的虚拟机系统 然后用python编程 太爽了
<void1> 好像要入场了
<jackness> 今天有亚冠吗 /
<iMadper> jackness: 爽在哪里了?
<void1> 8点开始吧
<jackness> 据说中国俱乐部很牛
<void1> 网上直播真方便
<iMadper> jackness: 有很多国外大学的python开放课程. 
<myu> 诸神(鬼)之战，必须的
<myu> 诛
<iMadper> jackness: 你可以去学学去, 那些很注重成果的. 会让你短时间之内做一些小游戏出来, 有成就敢
<jackness> iMadper: 就是感觉想做什么都可以，编程真的是很有成就感的工作 
<GODDOG> iMadper: 之前的又业内新闻的论坛被封了
<GODDOG> iMadper: 就再也不知道有什么新作了
<GODDOG> iMadper: 就不看了
<jackness> iMadper: 你能告诉我到哪里学习这些课程吗 给我个网址起码
<iMadper> jackness: 越往后, 越没成就感.
<iMadper> jacknesshttp://coursera.org/
<iMadper> jackness: http://coursera.org/
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: Coursera.org
<jackness> iMadper: 我才学java一个星期 当然很有成就感 做个猜数字程序 都觉的自己可以做出无数编译器了
<iMadper> An Introduction to Interactive Programming in Python  这个课程 可以考虑
<iMadper> jackness: 编译器?
<GODDOG> jackness: 你做出编译器了？
<iMadper> jackness: lol~ 语法分析, 词法分析, 可不是说说的
<iMadper> jackness: 编译原理可是个大块头的东西. 
<GODDOG> jackness: 发出来看看 源码共享下我正在看龙书
<jackness> 对不起大家了  让大家失望了 我是自我膨胀 这个世界上能做的编译器的人 还没出生呢
<GODDOG> jackness: 删除最后一句话我门还是朋友
<jackness> 好吧 我删除 
<jackness> 为什么编译器那么难弄 不就是翻译官吗？我一直没搞明白
<iMadper> jackness: 原理就复杂
<iMadper> jackness: 各种范式.
<iMadper> jackness: 不过, 现在已经不算是什么困难的东西了
<GODDOG> jackness: 就像你理解了英语在翻译成德语
<hrzhu> 有人看恒大的比赛吗
<iMadper> GODDOG: 翻译成豪萨语
<iMadper> hrzhu: 不看
<iMadper> GODDOG: 各种非洲土著语
<GODDOG> hrzhu: 不看
<GODDOG> iMadper: 看B站吗？
<iMadper> GODDOG: 偶尔看
<October21> iMadper: 我现在用百度时，总是跳转到hao123，怎么弄啊？
<jackness> 恒大不是说稳赢的吗 还看什么 
<GODDOG> iMadper: 玩游戏吗？
<iMadper> GODDOG: 以前玩
<GODDOG> iMadper: 说的很沧桑的样子
<iMadper> GODDOG: 好久不完了
<iMadper> GODDOG: 现在电脑没有win了
<GODDOG> iMadper: Ubuntu可以玩EVE
<iMadper> GODDOG: 没兴趣
<GODDOG> iMadper: 好吧
<GODDOG> iMadper: 这个年龄开始玩陌陌了
<iMadper> GODDOG: 也不玩. 
<iMadper> GODDOG: 那些人在陪你之前, 陪过几百个别人了
<iMadper> GODDOG: 何必呢
<iMadper> GODDOG: 自己找个妹子多简单
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 64位win7下安装ubuntu 12.04过程中安装程序崩溃，弹出如下提示框 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449596 统计信息: 发表于 由 fuyidu — 2013-10-02 20:06
<jackness> 对阿 不要挖墙角了 真的不喜欢这样  
<October21> iMadper: 帮我出出招
<iMadper> October21: 我不了解你的问题... ... 
<iMadper> jackness: 你不喜欢是你的事情. 
<jackness> 我相信爱情  不喜欢这些 
<iMadper> jackness: 我一年请吃两次饭而已
<GODDOG> jackness: 有妹子的不要秀优越
<GODDOG> iMadper: 你请两次的？
<GODDOG> iMadper: 一次在国庆 另一次是什么？
<iMadper> GODDOG: 春节. 
<iMadper> GODDOG: 就回来两次
<iMadper> jackness: 什么叫爱情?!
<jackness> iMadper: 好吧 什么叫你一年请吃两次饭？
<iMadper> jackness: 我想找别的妹子很容易, 早就找了. 
<iMadper> jackness: 一年见不到我都坚持下来, 这才叫爱情. 
<jackness> iMadper: 爱情就是自己构建的虚构的独立于任何形式与空间而存在的绝密空间
<iMadper> jackness: 完全不理解你说的什么相信爱情, 所以不喜欢挖墙脚
<GODDOG> iMadper: 不知道你的妹子长成什么样子
<iMadper> GODDOG: 其实吧, 我承认不好看
<iMadper> GODDOG: 算了, 你跟 jackness 都不了解情况
<October21> 道可道，非常道。
<jackness> iMadper: 一年都不见 依然彼此相爱 这个真的不容易
<GODDOG> iMadper: 我也不明白你的家乡为什么没有我的同类
<iMadper> October21: 道可道 非恒道
<iMadper> GODDOG: 我的家乡? 你的同类?
<GODDOG> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> GODDOG: 实在是没理解... 
 * iMadper <- 只能理解标准普通汉语. 
<jackness> iMadper: 我觉得爱情就在h朝朝暮暮里面 有句英文能表达我的爱情观
<GODDOG> iMadper: 只要锄头挥的好
<iMadper> <jackness> iMadper: 我觉得爱情就在h    你的话如果到这里就结束了, 那我很赞同. 
 * iMadper 我也觉得爱情就在h
<jackness> iMadper: everyday wake up next to woman and feel truly happy
 * iMadper lol~
<GODDOG> iMadper: 赞同
<GODDOG> jackness: 哦 原来你相信爱情
<iMadper> jackness: 问题就在于, 这种东西, 每个人都有自己的定义. 
<jackness> iMadper: 爱情就在h?不能明白
<iMadper> jackness: 问 GODDOG , 那傻小子表示赞同了
 * iMadper 表示, 爱情就在h不是你自己说的吗...
<GODDOG> jackness: 百度工口
<iMadper> jackness: 有首歌, 叫做 <无人之境>
<October21> iMadper: 你觉得我怎么下手解决那个问题
<iMadper> October21: 换浏览器是第一步
<iMadper> October21: 检查hosts文件是不是被恶意修改了是第二步
<iMadper> October21: 当然, 第0步是你告诉我你什么操作系统
<October21> ubuntu 12.04 x64
<October21> fx 23
<iMadper> October21: 哦, 那就按照我刚说的去检查吧... 我没遇到过...
<jackness> iMadper: 那个是我打错了一个字母 爱情就在朝朝暮暮
<GODDOG> 消
<GODDOG> 笑
<iMadper> GODDOG: 不要笑... 真理常出现在不经意间... 比如刚才....
<jackness> iMadper: 我想说 那个课程看不了吗
<GODDOG> iMadper: 笑的是后一句
<iMadper> jackness: 十月七号开始的....
<iMadper> jackness: 别急, 我也跟着学
<GODDOG> iMadper: 什么课程？
<jackness> iMadper: 要付钱吗？
<iMadper> jackness: 你看我像出得起钱的?
<GODDOG> jackness: 什么课程？
<jackness> iMadper: 那我放心了，其实我买了三本书 两本java的 一本linux shell 编程的
<jackness> GODDOG: AN INTRODUCTION OF PYTHON
<iMadper> jackness: 我都不会. 
<iMadper> jackness: shell勉强能写一点儿
<iMadper> jackness: java完全不会. 
<jackness> iMadper: 加上你推荐的两本书 我感觉压力好大 
<jackness> iMadper: 对你来说都是小菜 你不用学了 我是酷爱语言的人 所以才学编程语言的
<iMadper> jackness: ... ... 要学的... 一个朋友给我重新介绍了下python, 所以我打算重新学一下. 
<xiaomoxian> 编程语言是因为我要管理小组才学
<xiaomoxian> 否则全都自己处理非累死不可
<xiaomoxian> iMadper:你是因为工作才学的么
<iMadper> xiaomoxian: 不是, 是闲的才学的
<xiaomoxian> 啊哈
<GODDOG> jackness: 你也工作了？
<iMadper> GODDOG: jackness比我大多了
<xiaomoxian> iMadper:我开始是因为兴趣……
<iMadper> xiaomoxian: 语言没啥兴趣, 看你想做的是什么方向了
<hrzhu> jackness: 你要学 Java Udacity 上有门 Introduction to Computer Science 是用 Java 教的
<GODDOG> iMadper: 那你多大？
<iMadper> xiaomoxian: 曾经我还对数据挖掘感兴趣, 但是后来发现我的数学完全跟不上
<iMadper> GODDOG: 懒得算, 91年一月的
<iMadper> GODDOG: 多大? 我自己都不知道
<xiaomoxian> iMadper:发现做一些规律而重复的事情,还是给计算机比较好
<iMadper> xiaomoxian: 或者交给除自己以外的人去做
<xiaomoxian> 至于审查内容的事……还是自己干吧，给谁都不放心
<hrzhu> jackness: 说错了是编程导论不是CS导论 https://www.udacity.com/course/cs046
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: Introduction to Programming - Udacity
<Muton> 谁能提取文本中的两空格之间的字符串，然后存入另一文本
<xiaomoxian> 另外你们怎么转码视频的？
<jackness> hrzhu: 我在看 我感觉网速不够 
<jackness> iMadper: 他很小 是少年天才 
<xiaomoxian> jackness：你家网速多少啊？
<jackness> 6m
<QaZwSx>  100M
<xiaomoxian> jackness,:那怎么？
<xiaomoxian> jackness：会不够啊
<jackness> hrzhu: 你发的怎么和imadaper的一样 
<jackness> 我不知道 只是很慢  到现在没开始
<xiaomoxian> tab补全到哪里都好用
<xiaomoxian> jackness:用翻墙不？
<GODDOG> 你们都是勤快的人啊
<October21> iMadper: 那我再检查什么， 我用chromium也有同样的问题
<hrzhu> jackness: 我不知道他也发过
<October21> 我是通过无线路由联网
<iMadper> October21: 我没遇到过呀.... 你怎么操作会跳过去?
<xiaomoxian> GODDOG:不知道别的人怎样，反正我很懒……
<October21> 直接点击链接啊
<October21> 就跳了
<iMadper> GODDOG: 学过perl吗? 懒惰是程序员的一大优点
<jackness> xiaomoxian: 好像不用 能打开网站 
<xiaomoxian> GODDOG:懒到干什么都想写个脚本自动化了……
<October21> 多试几次就正常跳转
<jackness> hrzhu: 你发的和imadper的一样 你之前那个introduction to computer science 视频一直没打开
<October21> 只发生在百度的相关网站
<October21> 包括百度搜索结果
<hrzhu>  https://www.udacity.com/course/cs046 视频是 host 在youtube上的
<xiaomoxian> 完全没了折腾的兴趣了……现在除了vim之外什么都是默认配置，连发行版都用ubuntu了
<October21> iMadper: 难道是无线路由的host被改了？
<xiaomoxian> 原来用gentoo的说
<iMadper> October21: 无线路由有host?
<iMadper> October21: 还是你想说dns?
<October21> 嗯
<xiaomoxian> October21:貌似路由器没那么高级吧……又不是企业级的
<jackness> iMadper: 你应该推荐我已经开课的 那些可以直接看 很爽 
<jackness> iMadper: 标准的美语 美死了
<iMadper> jackness: 合适的课程, 不好找
<jackness> iMadper: 对的 但是很多关于计算机的
<hrzhu> jackness: 用Java 的课少 现在 Python 用来教学比较多
<October21> 无线路由的DNS 61.234.145.101 , 211.98.4.1
<jackness> hrzhu: 怎么没有关于java的课程的
<October21> 是这个DNS的问题吗？
<xiaomoxian> 如果有一个有交换机的环境，是不是连外网应该这样：本机——交换机——路由——猫——internet
<October21> 我的无线路由登陆口令改过，应该可以排除自己的问题吧
<October21> 要不要手动设置DNS服务器
<jackness> 英语的java课程都找不到 只有好像是意大利语的
<jackness> 悲剧 能找到python都不容易了
<October21> iMadper: 看看
<hrzhu> mit ocw 应该有门 Java 的讲程序设计的课 不过不是 mooc 只能自己看视频 没有那么多交互
<freeflying> iMadper, 妹纸呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu如何进入单用户维护模式？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449597 Ubuntu如何进入单用户维护模式？？求高手 统计信息: 发表于 由 wk476855 — 2013-10-02 20:51
<GODDOG> 工科生是研究没用的为什么没用
<GODDOG> 文科生是研究有用的怎么有用
<GODDOG> 理科生是研究没出现的问什么没出现
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<abinex> imtxc: 给你个妹子
<abinex> http://www.raspberrypi.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/yellowteam.jpg
<GODDOG> abinex: 看这个域名想起了树莓派
<youmengtian> anybody?
<youmengtian> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<Muton> 有要妹子的没
<QaZwSx> youmengtian: 没看懂
<youmengtian> ?
<QaZwSx> 什么是音乐信使
<^k^> QaZwSx: define:音乐信使 |音乐|频道 &gt; |音乐|列表 &gt; 世界|音乐|. 视频: 2013 维也纳新年|音乐|会|信使|. 00:00. 00:00/ 00:00. 标屏. Dancing Queen; 03:22; Dancing Queen · liouderhuey; 237,557 425.
<youmengtian> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<QaZwSx> &gt
<QaZwSx> 怎么用呢？
<QaZwSx> 第一次进入irc
<QaZwSx> admin
<QaZwSx>  /busy
<iMadper> freeflying: 机场接她男朋友呢
<iMadper> freeflying: 现在应该已经到家了吧?
<GODDOG> Muton: 你开始倒卖越南妇女了？
<freeflying> iMadper, 那你凑啥热闹啊，还请人吃饭
<iMadper> freeflying: 我是中午场. 
<freeflying> iMadper, 中午场时间也够了，不用太久 lol
<Muton> GODDOG: 你们要是有要的我给你们捏一个
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩
<GODDOG> Muton: 算了 妹子还是自己努力的比较好
<freeflying> iMadper, 推荐个随身携带的水果刀
<iMadper> freeflying: 我了个去... 你又不摆摊, 碰见城管都不用怕, 要这个干嘛....
<GODDOG> freeflying: 日美刀具算是合法的
<freeflying> iMadper, 削水果啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 哦, 其实我知道, 不过这里留下聊天记录, 省得我成共犯了... 
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个, 我了解的也不多哦... 感觉, 就是leatherman的钥匙扣靠谱点儿?
<iMadper> freeflying: 刀具我没了解... 得去问 zhpeng.
<iMadper> freeflying: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8610a412jw1dntaa86525j.jpg  这样的, 是不是不好?
<iMadper> freeflying: 太大了
<freeflying> heh
 * iMadper 睡觉
<good> hello
<^k^> good:点点点.  21:31 
<good> ...
<good> 你好
<good> 请问？
<void1> 真的削水果，不如瑞士军刀
<void1> 日常生活还是瑞士军刀好用
<void1> freeflying
<good> talk about ?
<freeflying> void1, 哦，那还是国内买比较划算了？
<void1> freeflying, 是的，随便哪里电商买把就号了
<freeflying> void1,  国内电商现在假货横行啊
<void1> 360buy自营的也会假？
<freeflying> void1,  日亚上价格也差不多貌似
<void1> 如果是对小刀没任何要求的话，地摊上也有买山寨的多功能折刀的，10块
<freeflying> 看不到顺手的
<void1> freeflying, 日本只有买有牌子的才有意思，不然不便宜
<void1> 和瑞士军刀一样的
<freeflying> void1, 牌子也不便宜啊
<void1> 嗯，不是便宜的问题，而是中国买不到
<freeflying> void1, 推荐东京周边玩的地方吧，我有地天时间
<freeflying> void1, 那就是他们本地的药妆了，还有这边的眼镜确实便宜
<freeflying> void1, 有四天时间
<void1> 你在日本的话，随便去什么店买把瑞士军刀就好了，又不会假的。
<void1> 我不知道你喜欢什么，怎么推荐啊
<good> void1 hello
<freeflying> void1, 适合带小孩去饿地方
<void1> 虽然说4天，但是要是是日本连休的话，外面也很挤的
<freeflying> void1, 还有就是女人喜欢去的地方，不过估计就是新宿，银座这些了
<good> @freeflying hello
<void1> disney land?
<void1> disney sea
<freeflying> void1, 东京的迪斯尼太坑爹了，地方小，人暴多
<void1> fujikyuu
<void1> 你和什么地方的disney比？
<freeflying> void1, fl的
<freeflying> void1, 全球最大的了 lol
<void1> freeflying, >_<
<void1> freeflying, 羡慕你们米国众
<freeflying> void1, 富士山当天来回比较赶吧
<void1> 我说的是富士急哦，是那里的一个游园地
<void1> 富士山有什么可以来回的...
<freeflying> void1, 主要带遮着小孩，本打算去箱根，不过 这季节太贵了
<void1> 就一个山，不爬的话，没有专门去的价值
<void1> 红叶的季节啊，各方面都挺麻烦的啊 
<void1> 去箱根，日归
<freeflying> 还是算了，就东京附近转转得了，反正也都没去过
<void1> freeflying,  为什么你的工作又能去米国又能去日本啊？>_<
<void1> freeflying, 好羡慕~
<freeflying> void1, 廉价劳动力啊
<jackness> 我最喜欢日本的妹子  特别可爱
<jackness> 卡哇伊得寺内
<void1> freeflying, 你是什么公司的啊，我跳到你公司来算了 >_<
<freeflying> void1, 好啊
 * void1 当廉价劳动力而不得啊
<GODDOG> 求当廉价劳动力
<freeflying> void1, 你们都是高帅富
<void1> freeflying, 真的？
<void1> freeflying, 你才是高富帅
<freeflying> void1, 屌丝码农的活你干啊
<void1> freeflying, 一直是码农啊
<freeflying> void1, 就和国内很多外包公司一样
<freeflying> void1, 这里很多中国的外包码农在这边吧
 * void1 一直就是苦逼的外包码农
<freeflying> void1, 还有啥值得买的不
<freeflying> 这里的尿不湿真心便宜
<freeflying> 应该多买点回去
 * void1 想当稍微高级点的码农而不得
<void1> 尿不湿超级重
<void1> 很难搬的
<void1> 寄点回去到可以
<freeflying> 运费很贵啊
<freeflying> 而且语言不通，去邮局比较歇菜
<freeflying> 我们三个人，可以带很多行李的，我一个人就能三件37kg的了
<void1> 加一起不比中国贵吧
<void1> freeflying, 求公司...
<void1> freeflying, 竟然business class...
 * void1 屌丝从来都是economy class...
<freeflying> void1, 星盟金卡而已
<freeflying> void1, 我司都不准坐商务和头等的
<void1> 原来如此
<void1> 因为到处飞的多了都出金卡啦
<freeflying> void1, 因为之前飞得多
<freeflying> 现在很少了
<freeflying> 我们国内招人一般在北京，你愿意来帝都？
<void1> freeflying, 额，帝都，那就没戏了
<freeflying> lol
<arris_> 看见这个我司就感觉好有意思
<void1> freeflying, 遗憾啊 :p
<freeflying> void1, 日本啥吸尘器好
<freeflying> 松下还是东芝，或者其它啥的
<void1> freeflying, 全世界都是dyson吧？
<freeflying> void1, 未必吧，dyson那家伙不适合中国吧，体积太大
<void1> 有很小的啊
<void1> 下班之后去电器店看看吧
<freeflying> void1, 我现在家里的miele的都嫌大，所以想搞个小的手持式的，还可以吸车里
<void1> 还是去电器店看看吧，很小的我也不知道了
<freeflying> 也没啥好买的其实
<freeflying> 啥都贵
<freeflying> 一瓶水都要120円
<void1> 也就8块不到...
<void1> 上海超市买瓶水也5块多来
<void1> 而且人家是不管什么水，最贵也就150
<freeflying> 办公室没水喝，太坑了
<void1> 这个比较肯，我没碰到过
<void1> 自己带水呗
<void1> 话说711 100块2l水
<void1> 每天一瓶足以
<freeflying> 想和咖啡都没得
<freeflying> 这些公司基本都算是日本top20的吧
<void1> 上便利店，什么都有
<void1> 又不是美国公司，什么都是免费的
<freeflying> lol
<abinex> 额。过来。
<abinex> 去江里装点水回去
<abinex> 过滤了就可以随便喝
<freeflying> 不过他们很多员工下班都不回，貌似都有加班费的
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 娱乐平台SteamOS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449598 适用于windows、mac、linux http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/SteamOS/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 i990049 — 2013-10-02 22:01
<mayli> 吃了俩块披萨，吃撑了
<abinex> http://smb.chinabyte.com/92/12730592.shtml
<^k^> abinex ⇪ ti: 谷歌云服务改用Debian Linux发行版_中小企业_比特网
<abinex> 连谷歌都改用Debian系统
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 12.04 无法更新语言支持，显示如下错误： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449599 如题，不知道是什么原因，无法更新语言： Code: 无法安装完整的语言支持 org.freedesktop.PolicyKit.Error.Failed: ('system-bus-name', {'name':  ':1.62'}): org.debian.apt.install-or-remove-packages 统计信息: 发表于 由 <a href="http://forum.ubuntu
<^k^> ─> .org.cn/memb
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 吭爹！firefox没有升级前，妥妥的，升级后，龟束一样，什么情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449600 老爷机了！单核2.95 1G内存 独显128MB lubuntu12.04环境 刚刚装系统的时候firefox运行流畅得很，升级firefox卡得很，经常没响应。迫不得已投向了chromium，但多少有点不习惯她。 各位大牛有没有解决的
<^k^> ─> 办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 autocup — 2013-10-02 22:48
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • Maven视频教程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449601 Maven是基于项目对象模型(POM)，可以通过一小段描述信息来管理项目的构建，报告和文档的软件项目管理工具。 发文时，绝大多数开发人员都把 Ant 当作 Java 编程项目的标准构建工具。遗憾的是，Ant 的项目管理工具（作为 make的替代工具）不能满足
<anyuanjing__> 睡了没？
<anyuanjing__> anyone?
<anyuanjing__> 可以不可鸟我一下？
<anyuanjing__> admin
<anyuanjing__> close
<alvin_rxg> closed
<knownbad> lol
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 得用散弹枪战术。
<anyuanjing__> ?
<GODDOG> 无聊了啊
<knownbad> 呵呵，Nexus7 $215.99.
<knownbad> gebjgd: 用回了Linuxmint, 只公司的机子用Debian.
<alvin_rxg> 𠆭
<^k^> 05:01
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-03
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问ubuntu有什么多指触控的操作吗（笔记本触控板）？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449603 请问ubuntu有什么多指触控的操作吗（除了两只手指移动）？就像 MAC OS里面一样， 现在我的win8也有这种东西，我觉得这种东西能方便新用户的简便使用，而不是疯狂地记住大量的快捷键，且能增加操控的乐趣
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 输入法, 你要造反吗 ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449606 前几天在Ubuntu安装了fcitx， 装了sogou五笔的字库 可是我发现我的打字速度变快的话就会出现按一个键就会自动上屏 我的机器 ubuntu13.04 Linux ubuntu 3.8.0-31-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 10 20:03:44 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 各位有遇到和我一样问题的
<^k^> ─> 吗? 怎么解决的? 统计信息: 发表于 由 admin_xyz — 2013-10-03 7:07
<jackness> imtxc: 吃饭了吗？
<imtxc> 惨呐
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 96 年的妹子…… 压力大得不行
<gfrog> imtxc: 乃喜欢嫩草？
<imtxc> gfrog: 不啊
<imtxc> 我说假期大清早你们怎么都在。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 没成年?
<iMadper> imtxc: 成年了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 没事. 到14就行了
<imtxc> 恩
<imtxc> iMadper: 主要的问题是………… 今儿丫男朋友也来了………… 我就回来了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 祝你好运.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我又不战斗去，她男朋友能呆几天啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 霸气. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说的对
<iMadper> imtxc: 妹子漂亮吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 还行
<jackness> imtxc: 介绍给我吧 我还年轻呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 不错, 恭喜了
<imtxc> iMadper: 一般，单眼皮。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我对单双都没什么所谓
<iMadper> imtxc: 性格好就行了
<jackness> imtxc: 我最喜欢单眼皮女生了
<imtxc> ^^^
<imtxc> jackness: 去死
<iMadper> imtxc: jackness都不在北京吧
<imtxc> 恩，丫在南京
<jackness> imtxc: 朋友一场 不要激动
<jackness> imtxc: 我喜欢异地恋
<imtxc> jackness: 你有那么长？
<jackness> imtxc: 什么东西长？
<iMadper> 所谓鞭长莫及?
<imtxc> 恩啊
<imtxc> jackness: 异地你图个啥？
<iMadper> imtxc: 就图个心理安慰. 这个我懂
<jackness> imtxc: 像imadeper学习 挖墙脚 精神恋爱
<imtxc> jackness: 你懂毛
<imtxc> jackness: 要要的是长久的
<jackness> imtxc: 你那么大年纪怎么找个96年的妹子啊
<jackness> imtxc: 我喜欢90后的妹子 那叫一个嫩啊 特别爽
<imtxc> jackness: 你以为我愿意？
<imtxc> jackness: 我倒想找76 年的
<imtxc> iMadper: 今儿去干嘛呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 没啥计划, 出去吃个饭吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 出去吃？
<jackness> imtxc: 你现在不是太爽了啊 那么嫩的妹子 要让人垂涎欲滴的
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, 十一诶, 出去转转
<iMadper> jackness: 其实, 我还有 imtxc 的这个年纪, 应该更喜欢大自己两岁的女孩儿
<imtxc> jackness: 羡慕你妹，说了人男朋友来了，带个小孩儿出去压力大得很
<imtxc> 对啊，大两岁的最好了
<jackness> 你们两个都是76年的？
<imtxc> 别闹
<imtxc> 我是66 的
<imtxc> 别闹
<jackness> imtxc: 你啊 一句实话没有  我就很实在 我就告诉你我86年的 
<iMadper> jackness: imtxc 估计是89~90年的
<imtxc> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/316415
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ Sennheiser 森海塞尔 HD600 头戴式耳机 1899元包邮（2299-400）_亚马逊中国优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: 看到了....
<jackness> iMadper: 那你们差不多 都是少年人才
<imtxc> iMadper: 这货比650 还难推吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 一样难.
<iMadper> imtxc: 598好推
<iMadper> jackness: 我擦, 别埋汰我了....
<imtxc> jackness: .......
 * iMadper 再乱说, 杀无赦
<jackness> 好吧 我错了 
<imtxc_away> jackness: 你错哪儿了
<jackness> imtxc_away: 我不该暴露你们是少年天才的秘密
 * imtxc_away 跟女性道歉她们问道这个问题你们怎么办
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • SVN的学习 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449608 这又是孔浩老师的众多视频教程中的一集，主要讲述在实战过程中使用SVN的，应该说现在SVN已经不如当年那样火了，不过还是有一些公司使用SVN来管理代码（比如说我现在工作的公司）。 内容有： 1：svn的安装 2：svn的常用操作命令 3：svn的冲突问题（
<^k^> ─> 没有讲好） 4：svn的权限设置 5：和eclipse整合 高清在线观看地址：http://www.icoolxue.com/album/show/43 统计信息: …
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 哪儿都错了
<imtxc_away> 我错了  你哪错了
<imtxc_away> iMadper: 你这是敷衍我
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 我这是真心话, 深刻的觉得自己哪儿都错了
<jackness> 晕啊 居然被t了 真心痛苦啊
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 不然, 那你觉得我哪儿对了?
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 然后你就把握主动了, 看看妹子说你哪儿对了
<iMadper> imtxc_away: 怎么样?
<jackness> iMadper, 我买了魅族的MX2 1699 很不错 太爽了 流畅的一塌糊涂 身材也好 曲线很美
<imtxc_away> ………………
<jackness> 本来想买魅族MX3的 可惜没有货 哈哈哈 我太爽了 手机太美了 摸着好舒服
<imtxc> jackness: 你确定摸的是手机？
<iMadper> jackness: mx2, 待机和发热是个问题. 
<jackness> iMadper, 我用了两天了，我手机还支持移动的TD网络，很多时候信号都是3G的，通话质量很好，信号很刚猛
<jackness> iMadper, 但是发热问题 我使用了各种游戏 各种听歌后发现 远没有那么严重 只是有一点点热而已 我觉得没问题啊 
<GODDOG> jackness:  华为哭了
<jackness> iMadper, 待机时间完全够用了 我昨天一天没充电 然后各种听歌 上网看电视 都没有把电用完 一天一充完全搞定一切
<jackness> 为什么 华为的P6听说不错 不过我还是没买
<iMadper> jackness: 刚买的时候, 都可以做到一天一冲的
<jackness> iMadper, 难道电池的损耗会那么大吗？
<jackness> iMadper, 用两个月 电池容量就变小了？
<GODDOG> jackness: 屌丝用的电信赠送的
<jackness> 我买了本21天学通java
<jackness> 还有JAVA从入门到精通
<jackness> 还有linux shell编程
<jackness> 嗨哟有一本pathon 的书
<GODDOG> jackness: think  in  Java
<jackness> GODDOG, 电信送的手机也不错的
<railly> 问大家一个问题，切到字符终端下，如果休眠，怎么恢复啊
<GODDOG> jackness: shortcodeing
<jackness> GODDOG, thinking in java  我看的是电子版 不想买纸质书了
<railly> ctrl+alt+F6回不来
<GODDOG> jackness: jackness 但是 你看完了那个还去看21天Java我
<GODDOG> jackness: 非常不理解
<railly> 有人有类似的情况么
<GODDOG> jackness: 学Java 到B站
<jackness> GODDOG, 我不知道怎么到B站 thinking in java 是英文的 我需要一些中文的辅助
<GODDOG> jackness: 好英文
<jackness> GODDOG, 虽然我是英语专业的 但是不能说我对术语能百分百掌握 这点我还是要承认的 但是看懂80%以上是真的
<iMadper> 看基础课程, 一般英语就能应付了
<jackness> iMadper, 请教你个大问题 我安装NETBEAN能不能安装到其他文件夹 就是非主文件夹
<iMadper> jackness: netbean从来就没安装到过主文件夹呀.....
<iMadper> jackness: 默认是 /usr/bin  /usr/share 那些目录下面
<jackness> iMadper, 这是默认  /home/jackness/netbeans-7.4rc2
<iMadper> jackness: 这个最多是工作区
<jackness> iMadper, 恩 应该是工作区 默认是安装到/usr/lib/jvm/default-java的
<iMadper> jackness: 这个也不是netbeans
<iMadper> jackness: 这就是你的java编译器/解释器而已... 
<jackness> iMadper, 怎么不是 我官网下载的 NETBENNS  IDE开发环境 我用来写java的
<jackness> iMadper, 这是里面的附件吧
<iMadper> jackness: apt-get install netbeans
<iMadper> jackness: /usr/lib/jvm/default-java   这个, 是jdk里面的东西. 
<jackness> iMadper, 我是上官网下载的最新版 没想到用apt-get
<iMadper> jackness: 孩子, 你概念还没清晰...
<iMadper> jackness: 去了解一下: jre/jdk是啥. 
<jackness> iMadper, 下载下来是这个netbeans-7.4rc2-linux.sh
<imtxc> 今天才3号。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 是啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 打算中午在家做鱼片粥, 晚上再出去吃
<imtxc> 鱼片粥？
<jackness> iMadper, 我知道啊 jdk是开发工具包 jre是jdk下面的java运行环境
 * iMadper take a shower
<iMadper> jackness: 那jvm呢?
<jackness> jvm是java虚拟机
<imtxc> iMadper: 肥皂掉落
<iMadper> jackness: 你要是都明白了, 为啥还觉得 /usr/lib/jvm/default-java   是netbeans
<imtxc> 掉了
<imtxc> 。。。
<jackness> 我知道啊 这是安装netbean过程中的啊 
<iMadper> jackness: 简单点儿, 直接apt-get吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 乖
<jackness> iMadper, 已经安装好了 也很简单的 直接用了sh命令就可以了
<iMadper> jackness: 以后想更新怎么办?
<imtxc> jackness: apt-get install netbeans 得了
 * iMadper 有包管理器不用....
<iMadper> jackness: 包管理器解决了依赖问题. .... 脚本你得自己去看代码, 才知道这个脚本有没有帮你解决依赖问题
 * iMadper 洗澡, 洗完煲粥去
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还有几斤沙巴鱼, 要不来个水煮鱼片?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我不吃鱼哇
<imtxc> 不会做
<iMadper> imtxc: 没刺的
<iMadper> imtxc: 只有鱼肉
<iMadper> imtxc: 你也不吃?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper>  /kick imtxc 不吃鱼肉的异类
<imtxc> iMadper: 我吃鱼有 50% 的可能性过敏
<imtxc> 特别冬天
<jackness> 晕死 吃鱼还过敏啊 我也吃鱼 今天是大黄鱼
<jackness> 我已经会用netbeans了 其实很eclipse差不多
<freeflying> iMadper|bath, 北方人大多不吃鱼，所以其实你比较异类
<iMadper|bath> freeflying: 不勒个是吧..
<iMadper|bath> freeflying: 我朋友都吃的呀
<iMadper|bath> freeflying: 东北名菜: 垮炖杂鱼
<freeflying> iMadper|bath, 20年前你要是去过南方才知道啥叫吃鱼
<freeflying> iMadper|bath, http://forum.xitek.com/forum-viewthread-tid-1056868-highlight-%B3%D4%D3%E3.html
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ {"type"=>"application/octet-stream", 长度=>2.35 kiB}
<iMadper|bath> freeflying: 呃...
<freeflying> iMadper|bath, 在北京吃个草鱼就觉得很好了
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • ubuntu13.04在终端安装软件问题。求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449610 IMG_20131003_101114.jpgubuntu13.04在终端安装软件时出现无法连接上。试了多个软件安装都出现这样。怎样解决？求大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 joeho — 2013-10-03 10:33
<iMadper|bath> freeflying: 还真不是, 等我给你看
<freeflying> iMadper|bath,  我每回去超市买鱼，我买的最基本的淡水鲈鱼好些人都不知道
<iMadper|bath> freeflying: http://www.sfbest.com/html/products/20/1800019525.html
<^k^> iMadper|bath ... ⇪ 泰国正大CP冷冻巴沙鱼片（带皮） 1000g-泰国正大 CP鱼 【品牌 介绍 价格 图片 评论】 - 顺丰优选sfbest.com
<freeflying> iMadper|bath, 更别说什么桂鱼了
<iMadper|bath> freeflying: 鲈鱼应该都知道呀...
<freeflying> iMadper|bath, 分淡水和海水，海水的肉质比较粗
<iMadper|bath> freeflying: 呃  O_o
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • yy乱码和file-roller解压缩zip文件名乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449611 上YY，看网页正常，但聊天输入和显示皆乱码，怎样解决？ 13.04，试过几个浏览器都这样，大家正常不？ 乱码怎样解决？ file-roller解压缩win压缩的zip文件名乱码，有办法解决吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 成功者 — 2013-10
<^k^> ─> -03 10:52
<jackness> 我是南方人吗？我们家今天吃大黄鱼 味道不错
<freeflying> iMadper|bath, 四大淡水鱼知道不
<freeflying> jackness, 国内的近海鱼现在还能吃吗 lol
<jackness> freeflying, 又是食品安全问题吗？
<freeflying> jackness, 污染
<October21> 近海有鱼吗？
<jackness> freeflying, 如果那么看新闻的话 我估计天朝人都要饿死啊
<freeflying> jackness, 你觉得新闻里会让你不吃吗
<October21> 这是个问题（过度捕捞啊！）
<jackness> freeflying, 新闻不是报道各种天朝 不能吃的东西 牛奶 酸奶 kfc 鸡爪 大米 各种各种 说实话 在天朝最安全的就是饿死
<wpah> 假期都出去玩了呀，呵呵
<October21> 我们政治老师说得好，现在的中国是互害的社会
<wpah> 这话说的好，也确实如此
<October21> 不少行业都在害人啊
<iMadper|bath> freeflying: 鲫鱼草鱼啥的
<jackness> 说实话 大家有什么好听的歌曲推荐啊 帮帮忙 
<jackness> iMadper|Cooking, 请我吃鱼片粥啊 等我去北京的时候
<wpah> 男人歌，还不错
<iMadper|Cooking> jackness: 时光大流二十年
<iMadper|Cooking> jackness: 陀飞轮
<iMadper|Cooking> jackness: 钟无艳
<wpah> 看样子好歌曲还是很多的，哈哈
<iMadper|Cooking> jackness: 听去吧
<jackness> iMadper|Cooking, 歌曲名字吗
<wpah> 法海你不懂爱，哈哈哈
<October21> iMadper|Cooking: 昨天的问题，试过多种方法未果
<wpah> 发现irssi也挺好用的呀
<October21> 我们这边不少人都出现同样的问题
<jackness> 如果有人想要下载无损音乐的话 我有百度白金账号 
<October21> 移动和电信都有
<wpah> 音箱不好，无损音乐也听不出效果呀
<wpah> 有人用debian的么？
<jackness> 还有人推荐好听的音乐吗 一人推荐三首就可以了  谢谢大家 
<jackness> 一直看书 脑子打劫了  需要音乐
<wpah> 百度音乐，全部播放
<wpah> 哈哈
<wpah> 还能发现好的音乐呢
<October21> 为什么火狐不能用百度音乐了？
<wpah> 可以呀
<wpah> 你没有安装flash ??
<October21> 在linux下
<wpah> 是的
<wpah> 我正在用
<October21> 进去之后，不能用
<jackness> 晕死 全部播放 我到什么时候发现好听的歌曲啊 我都是无损音乐配合我的EP30耳机 音效真心好 
<wpah> debian+火狐+百度音乐
<October21> 是adblock的缘故吗？
<wpah> jackness:你那不错，哈哈
<wpah> 我也有按照adblock
<wpah> 没事呀
<jackness> wpah, 什么不错
<wpah> 我也安装
<wpah> jackness: EP30
<jackness> 火狐怎么不能百度音乐的 完全可以的
<wpah> 是的，可以的，我一直在用的
<jackness> EP30是魅族的 我最爱魅族 虽然比不上好的耳机 但是我喜欢就行了啊
<wpah> 差不多就行了，太好也听不出效果
<jackness> 几千块的耳机 我还是消费不起的 用个一百多的就可以了
<wpah> 我想在系统跑的就是debian+openbox
<jackness> 我耳朵是有点挑剔 但是也不是太挑剔
<October21> 需要登陆百度帐号吧？
<wpah> 发现挺好用的
<wpah> 没有呀
<wpah> 不用帐号也能听呀
<October21> 我截张图
<wpah> 不太会配置tint2
<wpah> 回头找点资料看看，呵呵
<October21> http://imagebin.org/272569
<October21> 卡在这个页面
<October21> 我用chromium则没问题
<October21> 我火狐24 23均有问题
<October21> wpah: fx version?
<October21> < 23 ?
<wpah> 0ctober21:你说什么
<October21> 版本啊
<wpah> debian
<wpah> 不是ubutnu
<October21> 我23以前是正常的
<October21> 火狐的版本？
<wpah> iceweasel 17.0.8
<wpah> 你安装flash插件了没有呀
<October21> 那可能是版本的问题，我都显示了，肯定有flash啊！
<wpah> 奇怪，应该不会出现这样的问题吧
<October21> 我的chromium是正常的
<wpah> 其他网站的音乐可以播放么？
<October21> 可能是火狐升级带来的副作用
<October21> 虾米可以
<wpah> 下载flash，重新安装下试试
<wpah> 卸载
<October21> 我已是最新的flash, 上次的adobe官方安全gengxin
<wpah> 哦哦，那就不知道了 
<October21> 可能你的版本正常
<wpah> 恩，我用的就是debian源里的
<wpah> 好了，我下了，出去吃饭了
<wpah> 你们慢慢玩
<iMadper|Cooking> October21: chrome正常?
 * iMadper|Cooking 继续做饭
<October21> chroium
<October21> en 
<QaZwSx> 我感觉ubuntu上的flash好脆啊
<QaZwSx> 动不动就崩溃
<iMadper|Cooking> October21: 把 ./mozilla移走, 换个名字, 看看问题还在不在
<iMadper|Cooking> QaZwSx: 是的.
<October21> 好，试试
<iMadper|Cooking> QaZwSx: 不过是半年以前了把? 现在很少崩溃了
<iMadper|Cooking> QaZwSx: 或者你没更新?
<QaZwSx> 玩三国杀。。。
<QaZwSx> 请问怎么更新？
<iMadper|Cooking> QaZwSx: 我玩三国杀不出问题. 
 * iMadper|Cooking 做饭
<QaZwSx> iMadper|Cooking: 你用的chrome？
<October21> iMadper|Cooking: OK
<October21> 什么缘故呢？
<October21> 那个配置文件的问题?
<QaZwSx> 软件中心没有flash更新啊，这该死的，总是老软件
<October21> 官方更新！
<October21> adobe or chrome
<QaZwSx> 嗯，去官网去看看，或者装个chrome
<yunfan> iMadper|Cooking: imtxc sup
<lucky2> 我的pidgin第一次打开没窗口，然后退出再打开一遍才行，有人知道为什么吗
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 如何安装puredarwin http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449613 darwin是开源的 能不能运行苹果软件？ 如果能又如何安装 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-10-03 12:46
<FedoraBot> 欢迎来自 中国广东深圳市null 的 FedoraBot
<FedoraBot> 欢迎来自 中国安徽合肥 的 xuan880
<FedoraBot> 欢迎来自 中国 的 QaZwSx
<FedoraBot> 欢迎来自 中国四川省成都 的 Aslang
<FedoraBot> 欢迎来自 中国山东省济南 的 Hououin_Kyou_Ma
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 老屁眼不在？
<FedoraBot> 欢迎来自 日本   (日本, null, null) 的 krfantasy
<Hououin_Kyou_Ma> 问一下，sda2是win下的d盘，在里livecd
<Hououin_Kyou_Ma> ..
<Hououin_Kyou_Ma> 问一下，sda2是win下的d盘，在里livecd和win下都可以访问，但在linux里就报错。怎么回事？http://code.bulix.org/6689l8-84606
<^k^> Hououin_Kyou_Ma ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<Hououin_Kyou_Ma> http://code.bulix.org/eekk54-84607
<^k^> Hououin_Kyou_Ma ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<gebjgd> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: ntfs-3g
<gebjgd> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: 另外加-t 
<gebjgd> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: 用arch的不好好看wiki
<gebjgd> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: 给arch用户丢脸
<lovetide1> 。。。
<lovetide1> 按道理说，Mount 应该能识别到文件系统类型才对
<lovetide1> 日志里显示被识别成 ext4 了
<Hououin_Kyou_Ma> 额。。
<FedoraBot> 欢迎来自 中国广东广州 的 Yayi
<Hououin_Kyou_Ma> The device '/dev/sda2' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.。。。
<lovetide1> 那你的 D 盘到底是什么文件系统？
<Hououin_Kyou_Ma> lovetide1, NTFS。。。
<gebjgd> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: 不是告诉你了么 -t ntfs
<LiuYan> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: 回到 windows，检查磁盘，正常关机，再试试
<Hououin_Kyou_Ma> gebjgd, 执行的是sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Hououin_Kyou_Ma> 。之后告诉我这看起来不想ntfs。。
<Hououin_Kyou_Ma> LiuYan, 嘛。。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 又一个专播在线视频的脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449615 之前弄过一个flvcd的东西，最近才发现那东西早就不能用了，尤其是搜狐和某些特殊的视频，所以今天特地换了flvxz重新弄了一个。 [bash] #!/bin/bash declare -a types declare -a fileinfo tempfile=$(mktemp) url=$(echo $1 |sed 's=\/\/=##=g' |base64) baseurl='http://www.flv
<^k^> ─> xz.com/getFlv.php?url=' USERAGENT="Mozilla/5.0" signal_handle() { rm $tempfile exit $1 } trap signal_handle SIGHUP SIGINT SIGQUIT SIGABRT SI …
<maivel> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: sudo fdisk -l 看看哪个是ntfs
<gebjgd> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt
<gebjgd> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: 哪里来的ntfs-3g
<gebjgd> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: ntfs-3g是对于ntfs的写支持  你这命令都用不利喽 还上arch？
 * LiuYan 也窥探到 Hououin_Kyou_Ma 用的是 arch
<w3e4r5> 怎么注册irc
<October21> google之
<w3e4r5> 上不去
<Hououin_Kyou_Ma> 额，wiki上写的例子是ntfs-3g。另不加3g输出的结果一样。。aur里的NTFS-config直接找不到sda2
<gebjgd> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: 請看英文wiki
<maivel> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: mount -t ntfs-3g没问题 看看你sda2是不是扩展分区 应该挂sda5
<LiuYan> w3e4r5: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<^k^> LiuYan ... ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<Hououin_Kyou_Ma> sda5挂上去了。。！
<LiuYan> Hououin_Kyou_Ma: ...
<October21> w3e4r5: 再次你可以用度娘
<gebjgd> w3e4r5: 翻牆啊
<gebjgd> w3e4r5: 這年頭不會翻牆就是文盲
<w3e4r5> 我买了个vps，翻墙特别慢，感觉就是50K，但是我sftp下载文件却是满速，有办法么
<w3e4r5> 我改成匿名http代理，就有速度，不知道为什么我的vps，用ssh翻墙就奇慢无比
<FedoraBot> 欢迎来自 中国山东省济南 的 Hououin_Kyou_Ma
<FedoraBot> 欢迎来自 中国广东佛山市 的 soiamso
<FedoraBot> 欢迎来自 日本)  的 julian__
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Qvod 下载脚本（改进版） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449616 旧版本在这里： http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=446606 依然需要wine。 这次改进的地方： 1.把三个脚本合一，可以自动判断网页编码了。把flashgot之类插件关联至qvoddownloader.sh即可下载。直接打开脚本依然可以手动输入qvod地址并下载
<jackness> 今天没什么人在啊 
<w3e4r5> 独行侠有盗版了
<Guest74880> 晕死
<Guest74880> 我怎么变成guest了
<jackness> 我回来了 两个同时在线
<Guest74880> 是不死啊
<Guest74880> 是不是啊
<jackness> 是的
<jackness> 你在忙什么 
<Guest74880> 我在学习命令
<jackness> 哦 明白了
<Guest74880> 你明白了什么
<jackness> 我知道你在学习命令
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Ubuntu 13.10不默认使用Mir http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449619 Canonical开发者决定，Mir显示服务器以及X.org兼容层XMir还没有做好准备，即将发布的Ubuntu 13.10不会默认使用Mir。开发者表示，由于技术上的困难， Mir + XMir + Unity 7作为默认桌面的目标难以实现，他们不希望以牺牲总体Ubuntu使用体验而强推Mir显
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Qt 5.2 Alpha 改进了蓝牙Bluetooth, 近场通讯NFC和QML http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449621 一些 Qt 5.2 Alpha 的新特性包括: - Full support for Qt Android applications . 对android应用程序的完全支持. - Full support for Qt Apple iOS applications after it was in a preview state for Qt 5.1. 对iOS应用程序的完全支持. - Qt QML now uses its own built-in Ja
<^k^> ─> vaScript engine that's separate from the V8 engine. QML开始使用内建js引擎,它源自google 的 V8. - Significant improvements to Qt Q …
<Guest74880> exit
<Guest74880> q
<gebjgd> raspi 放mpd真是绝配
<sulit> 感觉fedora还是听好用的
<wpah> fedora确实不错
<wpah> 就是现在的版本貌似比较慢
<sulit> 是的比较大了
<sulit> 慢是当然
<sulit> windows有时也很慢
<wpah> 我想在用fedora+openbox右键菜单都感觉有点卡卡
<sulit> 额
<wpah> debian我觉得不错
<sulit> 嗯，各有喜好
<sulit> 以前用ubuntu
<wpah> 是的
<wpah> 为现在用的是fedora19
<wpah> 我
<sulit> 哦
<gebjgd> sulit: debian才好用
<sulit> gnome的
<sulit> gebjgd: 听说google用的就是debian的
<gebjgd> sulit: 稳定
<wpah> 我也觉得debian不错
<sulit> gebjgd: 恩，是的，更新时间挺长
<wpah> vbox安装使用了下，感觉速度稳定什么的都不错
<wpah> 回头把机器换成debian
<wpah> 小上网本，配置不高，用个openbox之类的小窗口管理器挺不错的
<sulit> 其实踏实的使精通一个系统也挺好的
<wpah> 主要是这些发行版，升级很快，所以要不断的重新安装系统
<sulit> 升级就行
<gebjgd> wpah: 正在用老婆的上网本和你聊天
<sulit> 不用重装
<sulit> 额
<wpah> 我准备搞个debian然后不出大问题就不用重新安装了
<wpah> gebjgd:我老婆占用的大的电脑在看电影， 我就用上网本在这玩，和和
<sulit> 她竟然不喜欢用上网本
<sulit> 艾
<wpah> 配置太低，玩不了什么
<gebjgd> wpah: 我家全是linux
<sulit> 不玩游戏，什么都够了
<gebjgd> wpah: 我老婆用linux很久了 有3年了
<sulit> gebjgd: 你真够狠的
<wpah> 用Windows都很慢，所以我就搞了linux+openbox用用
<gebjgd> sulit: 有什么狠的
<gebjgd> sulit: 什么应用都有了
<sulit> gebjgd: 把你们家都linux化了
<sulit> gebjgd: 包括人
<gebjgd> sulit: 路由器 是openwrt
<wpah> gebjgd:你老婆还挺厉害呀
<gebjgd> sulit: raspi 当nas和下载机 挂irc, 和mpd
<gebjgd> wpah: 有什么厉害的 纯gui用户
<wpah> 我老婆不喜欢用linux
<gebjgd> wpah: 没有必要用linux
<gebjgd> wpah: 没有必要用win
<sulit> gebjgd: 其实这样挺好
<wpah> 他不喜欢用复杂的
<sulit> gebjgd: 我们国家就应该从小教linux使用方法
<wpah> 她要用QQ的业务，什么QQ硬盘那些
<sulit> gebjgd: 不要太依靠win
<imtxc> 今天的 topic 是啥
<gebjgd> wpah: google drive, dropbox
<wpah> 她不要那些，注册她都觉得麻烦，呵呵
<wpah> 她就觉得QQ号，一个帐号就搞定了
<gebjgd> wpah: 你帮她弄好了就是了
<gebjgd> wpah: qq那玩意靠不住
<wpah> 她不要的
<wpah> 我觉得百度也挺好的呀
<w3e4r5> 路过
<w3e4r5> 我装了QQ OS
<gebjgd> wpah: 不是一个世界的人
<wpah> 哈哈
<wpah> 电脑这东西，个人习惯不同，能用就行
<w3e4r5> 我注册了Irc,没收到邮件
<w3e4r5> 上不去#python
<wpah> 前几天安装了黑苹果玩了一下，是在不想折腾，又给删除了
<w3e4r5> You've been put here because #python requires you to register your nickname with Freenode
<w3e4r5> 我现在登录需要验证用户密码，不算是注册了freenode？
<hrzhu> w3e4r5: 我 whois 你 没显示你有帐号
<w3e4r5> 我登录irc，提示用户名占用，我验证密码就登录了
<w3e4r5> [14:46] -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>. [14:46] -NickServ- You are now identified for w3e4r5.
<hrzhu> 你要发个命令注册freenode 提供个邮箱 然后发你个注册码 你验证下才算注册玩
<w3e4r5> QQ邮箱没收到
<imtxc> w3e4r5: 垃圾邮件里面看看
<w3e4r5> 都看了
<hrzhu> 换个邮箱吧 国内的邮箱不可靠
<w3e4r5> 怎么重新发送验证啊
<gebjgd> wpah: qq完全可以用webqq
<w3e4r5> 那个QQ群加群提示欢迎语的脚本有么？
<wpah> gebjgd:女人对都不太喜欢折腾电脑的
<gebjgd> wpah: 她們不需要折騰 你配置好了 她們用就是了
<wpah> 要看PPS PPTV 迅雷看看 怎么办？
<wpah> wine??不稳定怎么破？
<gebjgd> wpah: v.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<wpah> 电脑不一定要全家都用linux的，呵呵，用这舒服，满足自己需求就好
<gebjgd> wpah: youtube
<wpah> 从不用v.qq.com
<gebjgd> wpah: 也從不用pps pptv 和迅雷
<wpah> youtube？国内能看？？？
<gebjgd> wpah: 翻牆 連我父母都翻
<wpah> flash在linux下表现也不如windows
<gebjgd> wpah: 你別說你不會翻
<wpah> 我不翻，网速会慢
<wpah> 你买了VPN ？？
<wpah> 是不是为也应该买一个玩玩？
<gebjgd> wpah: 我是肉身翻牆
<gebjgd> wpah: 他們用goagent
<wpah> 怎么讲？
<wpah> 免费的？？
<hrzhu> flash在linux下表现没什么问题啊 也就国内的网站需要flash 国外html5已经是主流了
<gebjgd> wpah: 免費
<imtxc> wpah: 就是把自己的肉卖到帝国主义国家去了
<wpah> 那回头我也要搞一下
<wpah> 速度如何呀
<imtxc> 类似 gebjgd 这样的德国佬 wpah 
<wpah> 哈哈，你们就呼攸把
<imtxc> ........................
<gebjgd> wpah: 忽悠毛  
<hrzhu> 现在国内视频网站开始正版化了 我看letv的动漫特别全
<wpah> 哦哦
<gebjgd> hrzhu:  那個有電視盒子 直接看
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 還能看電視
<w3e4r5> 你们不上PT站么？
<wpah> 没用过那些
<w3e4r5> 在线的没意思
<hrzhu> 硬件我是肯定不会买的 只要电脑能看
<imtxc> w3e4r5: 求个 hd.gg 的邀请
<alvin_rxg> Title: CNHD ChinaHDTV :: 登录 好多光棍 www.HD.gg - Powered by p2pnow.net (@ hd.gg)
<wpah> 电脑看就够了
<hrzhu> 只是我觉得这东西堆传统电视行业打击很大 比iptv内容好太多了
<wpah> 还有QVOD，不错
<hrzhu> iptv里面都是些没人要看土鳖电影
<wpah> 要什么都可以去下载
<hrzhu> qvod大多数盗版 就不在讨论范围了
<hrzhu> 不能拿来和正版的比较
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 從不下載 在線看
<w3e4r5> hd.gg前几天开放注册的
<w3e4r5> hd.gg发布了 独行侠
<w3e4r5> 比hdwing和chd都早13个小时
<gebjgd> w3e4r5: 在線的多方便 直接看
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 現在都是看美劇多
<gebjgd> hrzhu: v.qq.com有很多了
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<wpah> http://hd.gg/login.php 要注册才能看
<wpah> ？？？
<^k^> wpah ... ⇪ CNHD ChinaHDTV :: 登录 好多光棍 www.HD.gg - Powered by p2pnow.net
<w3e4r5> 页面下面有邀请码购买链接，现在只有付费vip才能发送邀请
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 刷新率过低怎么破 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449623 家有一台式老鸡，上周阵亡换了个二手板子，带了个Nvidia FX5200的老显卡。 用的是Linux Mint 13 (Ubuntu 12.04) Xfce4 桌面环境。 安装受限驱动Nvidia 173 update，19寸液晶，分辨率设成1400x900。似乎没问题。可是刷新率怎么都只能是51Hz。 1024X768及以下的分
<^k^> ─> 辨率才能上60Hz。 之前没换板子前是Intel的集成显卡，没用什么特别的驱动，同样的分辨率就能上60Hz的刷新 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 磁盘管理分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449625 把划出的50g装ubuntu是不是右击新建简单卷 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2013-10-03 19:04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 下无法访问 google 的问题［已解决］ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449627 今天进 ubuntu ，发现 google 访问不了，切换到 windows 下却可以正常访问。 想到很久前在 ubuntu 下尝试使用IP6，装了 miredo 现在把它删掉 Code: sudo apt-get remove miredo 问题就这样解决了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 microdust — 2013-10-03 19
<^k^> ─> :27
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手，正式装了台笔记本，装的13.04，有必要设置交换区吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449628 默认的安装方式有交换区吗？就是不是自定义分区的安装 4g的内存，好像交换区相当于windows的虚拟内存？ 边问边找资料看去咯…谢谢各位 统计信息: 发表于 由 epia — 2013-10-03 19:36
<Misaka_Mik> wine安装完成后总是在打开图形，文档的时候默认用wine打开，有什么办法让wine不通过就无法打开程序？
<yunfan> caca
<alvin_rxg> “有什么办法让wine不通过就无法打开程序” ？？？？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: hi
<jusss> 有人吗
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  20:40 
<gebjgd> jusss: 你覺得呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: raspi 當mpd不錯
<imtxc> yunfan: 怎么了
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • FVWM关于最大化图标 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449630 怎样实现像windows那样窗口最大化图标在最大化之后变成另外一个图标？ Code: + ButtonStyle 4 ActiveUp          (Pixmap maximize-activeup.png) \                                    ActiveDown        (Pixmap maximize-activedown.png) \                          
<^k^> ─>          Inactive          (Pixmap maximize-inactive.png) 统计信息: 发表于 由 yearharvest — 2013-10-03 21:06
<jusss> gebjgd: 没人
<jusss> 现在用twm, 发现一点都不会使
<gebjgd> jusss: 蛋疼
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 求助：mageia的ibus五笔 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449631 mageia 如何正确安装ibus五笔，在控制中心——软件管理——安装与移除软件中已勾选wubi，但在ibus首选项中无五笔选项。 统计信息: 发表于 由 lls — 2013-10-03 21:08
<abc_> test
<^k^> abc_:点点点.  21:24 
<abc_> joke
<abc_> help
<riaqn> abc_: 是不是机器人。。。
<abc_> riaqn, 我可是正宗人类啊
<jackness> 我来啦
<mjkr> 最近是不是gmail服务受到很大影响？
<mjkr> 总是好像到gstatic的script跑不起来
<mjkr> 最后的GMAIL就是plain html版本的
<cicada> 手机gmaul客户端无压力-
<cicada> G
<yunfan> 我在用android模拟器来跑百度影音看电影 额
<October21> SDK的？
<yunfan> 抓个图给你们看
<October21> 还是x86-android
<October21> yunfan: 昨天的问题
<October21> 抓包结果显示 302跳转是百度服务器弄的
<mjkr> 趁早弄个vps
<yunfan> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/62ec3a78jw1e98c67y56vj21400p0wnm.jpg  跑android模拟器的抓图
<October21> yunfan: 怎么办到的
<October21> vnc
<October21> ???
<gebjgd> October21: 擦 你怎麼又流竄到這裏了
<October21> 我本来就在
<October21> 手机怎么样了？
<gebjgd> October21: 什麼手機
<gebjgd> October21: 說什麼呢
<October21> 你不是卖吗？
<gebjgd> October21: 賣什麼呢  當nes遊戲機玩了
<October21> 还有键盘
<October21> 我有htc touch pro
<October21> 也是侧滑
<gebjgd> October21: 我有htc desire z
<yunfan> 废弃手机可以拿来当app container用
<yunfan> 比如百一个在家里做监控摄像头
<gebjgd> yunfan: 跑skype?
<yunfan> 就跑自己写的代码
<yunfan> 我有同事以前就用s60的机器跑过
<October21> 你刚才用的什么？
<October21> 怎么是nexus one ? vnc?
<gebjgd> October21: ?
<October21> yunfan有贴图
<gebjgd> October21: 你不認識字？
<October21> 我不懂
<yunfan> gebjgd: 你这假样鬼子 也许人家真的不认识字呢
<October21> 提示一下
<gebjgd> yunfan: 還是skype好 自動撥號 連上就能看
<yunfan> gebjgd: 但我那同事是走camara api抓取图像数据来分析 发现有异样就报警给他
<gebjgd> yunfan: 太厲害  高手啊  我甘拜下風
<yunfan> gebjgd: 废旧手机真的是个严肃问题 现在更新还贷太快了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 國內的裏奧手機真棒  好想買個
<yunfan> gebjgd: 啥手机?
<October21> yunfan: genymotion怎么现实nexus one
<October21> 显示
<yunfan> gebjgd: 看来他不是不认字 只是反应慢而已 所以我们要多给他们点时间来反应
<gebjgd> yunfan: 哈哈
<October21> 我小白好不
<yunfan> gebjgd: 现在的手机一年就淘汰 可是功能却很丰富
<yunfan> 而且性能也不差
<gebjgd> 裏奧 2g內存 fullhd 32g 閃存 1300的攝像頭 
<yunfan> gebjgd: 用简体 你这假养柜子
<gebjgd> yunfan: 用毛簡體  正體才是正道
<jusss> gebjgd: 打简体字吧。。。看不懂
<gebjgd> jusss: 扶貧
<yunfan> gebjgd: fuck away 我看不懂那个 再说了 你是帝都土著 
<yunfan> 扯个毛线正体
<yunfan> 啥方便就用啥呗
<jusss> gebjgd: 你咋那么喜欢国内手机
<jusss> gebjgd: 记得你曾经还要人帮你在国内买联想手机
<gebjgd> jusss: 便宜啊 相同的s4要2到3倍的價格
<gebjgd> jusss: 已經買了
<gebjgd> jusss: 還是雙sim
<yunfan> gebjgd: 支持欧版数据网络？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 爲什麼不支持  就是不支持4g
<CyrusYzGTt> 我看的懂，簡體 繁体
<gebjgd> yunfan: 反正我也沒有4g的合同
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是曾经也用正体么
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 哈，被发现了，还以为，我很久不聊天被忘记了。。 
<yunfan> 我对主要的坏人都记得很清楚
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我是用skype 自動撥號 監視小孩
<gebjgd> yunfan: 多好
<yunfan> gebjgd: 德国对儿童色情很严厉 你小心别落网
<gebjgd> yunfan: ......
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我自己的小孩
<jusss> gebjgd: 变态
<gebjgd> ......
<krfantasy> 大丧失......
<jusss> gebjgd: 监视自己的小孩撸管，更是变态
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ..额，咋成了 坏人 ，，
<yunfan> gebjgd: 不是一样么 老外打自己小孩不是要被夺取抚养权么
<freeflying> gebjgd, 监视，太狠了
<jusss> gebjgd: 你家小孩撸管老不射，多半是废了，用葵花牌壮阳补肾颗粒，
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 洪洞县里无好人
<gebjgd> jusss: 滾
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ,,天朝的新 称呼 ？
<jusss> gebjgd: 这是广告词，又不是我说的。。。你一定不看天朝的广告
<yunfan> gebjgd: 孩子跟你太受苦
<jusss> ie8经常崩溃是怎么回事？
<yunfan> ie是怎么回事？
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  22:47 
<jusss> ie又崩了
<gebjgd> jusss: 土
<gebjgd> jusss: 還ie呢
<gebjgd> jusss: 還是要用獵豹瀏覽器  高端大氣上檔次
<jusss> gebjgd: 我用2345智能浏览器
<jusss> gebjgd: 这个比360安全浏览器智能
<gebjgd> jusss: 高手
<jusss> gebjgd: 这个厉害的浏览器，一般人我不告诉他的
<jusss> gebjgd: 你也下个装上去用吧，很智能的
<gebjgd> jusss: 沒有linux
<jusss> gebjgd: ?它是win下的
<gebjgd> jusss: 不用
<JQK> w3m瀏覽器，高端大氣
<gebjgd> JQK: 落後的
<jusss> +1
<October21> 还有w3m-img
<jusss> http://www.gaogaoqing.com
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 搞高清电影
<GODDOG> jusss: ...
<yunfan> netsurf好点
<jusss> yunfan: netsurf没win版本？
<GODDOG> 开源浏览器？
<jusss> 在快播上找个电影看竟然没字幕。。。第二次碰到没字幕的电影
<October21> netsurf是gpart live cd的默认浏览器吧？
<gebjgd> jusss: v.qq.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<gebjgd> jusss: linux上隨便看
<jusss> gebjgd: 。。。为啥不上爱奇艺
<linukids> 明明全世界最大的视频网站 是我 youtudou。com
<jusss> 是youtuku.com
<gebjgd> jusss: 沒有美劇
<jusss> gebjgd: 美剧太没节操，Shameless看到第二季第七集就看不下去了
<jusss> 美剧漏点怎么比电影还多？难道没有审查制度？
<jusss> 什么PG13 NC17 R之类的
<gebjgd> jusss: 美劇起碼比國產劇靠譜
<gebjgd> 腾讯网友的智商
<gebjgd> 哈哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我用舊手機當小孩監視器
<gebjgd> knownbad: 貼在小孩床頭  skype靜音一撥打 直接就能看到了
<knownbad> youbiyaoma?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有
<knownbad> How about WiFi webcam?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你得掏錢啊
<gebjgd> knownbad: 這個直接用舊的手機  skype完事   我在公司都能看到她
<knownbad> Let me try.
<knownbad> What's her number?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不給
<knownbad> Uglybaby?
<knownbad> Uglydad?
<knownbad> Uglysausage?
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你太淫蕩 不敢給你
<gebjgd> knownbad: 怕你看到我家閨女 手淫什麼的
<gebjgd> knownbad: dota2去
<knownbad> 妈的，我都可以当爷爷了。
<gebjgd> 屁
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你沒看到最近那麼多老頭強姦幼女的新聞？
<knownbad> 没，都你干的再栽脏老头？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 顯然是你這個年齡的老頭啊
<knownbad> 刚买了Nexus 7 32G $219.99.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 有毛用
<gebjgd> knownbad: hspda版的？
<knownbad> 没钱，就WiFi.
<knownbad> 噢，$215.99.
<gebjgd> knownbad: 沒稅》
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆呢
<knownbad> 是没税，请了个海军的朋友买的。
<knownbad> 还在睡吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 你老婆天天在家幹嗎
<knownbad> 不知道。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小心她上 myfreecams.com 掙外快
<knownbad> 拉屎去。
<alvin_rxg> Title: MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat. (@ myfreecams.com)
<knownbad> 你不是说你在myfreecams.com上遇到你老婆？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 那是不可能的 有了孩子的女人沒有時間的
<gebjgd> knownbad: 相反 像你老婆那樣的的就要小心了
<knownbad> 婚前的工作吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad: 對 你老婆又回流了
<knownbad> 跟你老婆是同事。
<knownbad> 我老婆是学妹。
<GODDOG> 睡觉
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滾
<gebjgd> knownbad: 等steam os
<knownbad> 等你女儿Skype号码。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 不給
<knownbad> 你不能干涉她交友的自由。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 滾
<gebjgd> knownbad: alvin_rxg acer有便宜的fullhd i5筆記本了 473歐元
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 比你的值
<knownbad> 应该满水的吧？
<knownbad> Acer Chromebook就蛮水的。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 什麼滿水的》？
<knownbad> 看起来像以前的netbook而不像现时的ultrabook.
<gebjgd> 不是  是筆記本 fullhd的
<knownbad> 塑胶和铝合金的差别。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 我發給你看
<knownbad> 你以为thinkpad是以银幕取胜吗？
<knownbad> 跟你发讯息好似穿越，几百年后才回。
<gebjgd> knownbad: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+e1+572+54204g50mnkk
<^k^> gebjgd ... ⇪ Acer Aspire E1-572-54204G50Mnkk Core i5, 4GB, 500GB, mattes FULL-HD Display bei notebooksbilliger.de
<gebjgd> knownbad: dota2呢
<knownbad> 啥是dota2?
<gebjgd> knownbad: steam跨平台免費的遊戲
<knownbad> 你还有空玩？
<^k^> 05:02
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小孩睡覺了  為什麼不能玩
<alvin_rxg> i5 4200U  vs. i7 4700MQ
<alvin_rxg> Intel HD Grafik 4400 vs. (Intel HD Grafik 4600 + NVida GeForce GT 740M)
<alvin_rxg> Ultrabook 的定位但又比不上别的 Ultrabook
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 筆記本要獨立顯卡幹嗎
<knownbad> 他爽要你管。   都没女生理了还不能有个独立显卡笔记本吗？
<knownbad> 除非你介绍个给他。
<hoxily> 大家早上好啊
<bing07192> 禽兽们好！^v^
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手，正式装了台笔记本，装的13.04，有必要设置交换区吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449636 默认的安装方式有交换区吗？就是不是自定义分区的安装 4g的内存，好像交换区相当于windows的虚拟内存？ 边问边找资料看去咯…谢谢各位 统计信息: 发表于 由 epia — 2013-10-04 7:48
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-04
<chenzhiwo> 我认为4G的内存不需要开swap了。
<October21> 休眠呢？
<chenzhiwo> 4G对于linux应该是够用的了，这样缓存到磁盘的分页也不会太多，只白白地增加磁盘资源占用而已。
<chenzhiwo> 休眠这个不太清楚了，我一般都是使用“挂起”
<October21> suspend?
<October21> or Hibernate?
<chenzhiwo> 我在一部512内存的主机安装debian6，网页浏览的时候经常卡住，硬盘卡拉卡啦地响，要等它交换完数据才能继续用………………
<chenzhiwo> 怎么你系统还木有中文吗？
<October21> 我hibernate(休眠）一段时间就变成了锁屏界面了
<October21> chenzhiwo: 不是，翻译未必准确。
<October21> 再说，这些概念是老外的
<October21> 英文准确些
<chenzhiwo> 据说 hibernate就是系统内存映象将写入swap区后关机，重新开机就再次加载恢复……
<October21> 这不，有疑问吧？
<October21> 我现在只能分开英文，不理解
<October21> chenzhiwo: 可以设置swap利用率
<chenzhiwo> suspend在我笔记本上是不断电的，suspend之后我笔记本的电源只是灯是闪烁的，一切硬件停止运作，而且恢复的速度也很快。
<October21> 我hibernate，笔记本是电源灯闪
<October21> 你可以设置swap利用率小一些
<chenzhiwo> 有意思！哈哈，我现在用的是xubuntu13.04,菜单里只有一个“挂起”选项，不知道对应的英文是怎么。
<October21> suspend吧
<October21> hibernate是休眠
<chenzhiwo> 不过swap的存在肯定是有它的意义的，看个人需要了。
<chenzhiwo> 我那老512机器加了内存后就没有再开过swap……
<knownbad> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/高级配置与电源接口
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<knownbad> S3和S4是你寻找的。
<October21> 我还没打开
<chenzhiwo> You should create a swap partition or file, preferably twice the size of the system's physical RAM
<knownbad> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Suspend_and_Hibernate
<^k^> knownbad ⇪ t: Suspend and Hibernate - ArchWiki
<knownbad> 最上段的部分就是你说的saves to swap space。
<chenzhiwo> 我刚才安装hibernate这个软件包的时候显示出来的，需要两倍于物理内存的swap。
<chenzhiwo> To be able to suspend the system, uswsusp needs a swap partition or file to write a system snapshot to. No such space seems to be available for this
<chenzhiwo> 看来两种方式都可以缓存到磁盘swap，这两者之间有没有比较明确的界定?
<October21> zero power consumption.
<chenzhiwo> 我理解错了……suspend to disk (usually known as hibernate)。
<knownbad> Hibernation = power down.
<chenzhiwo> hibernate也是suspend
<knownbad> Suspend = low power， 还能从键盘叫醒。
<October21> 但hibernate zero power consumption.
<knownbad> Hibernation = suspend to disk = power down.
<October21> power off
<knownbad> 一般的suspend = suspend to ram.
<chenzhiwo> 缓存到磁盘swap，所以重新开机还能重磁盘恢复状态，原理是一样的，只是数据储存的位置不同。
<knownbad> 是的。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 13.10软件中心自动退出 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449637 13.10的软件中心打开闪一下就自己退出去了 可能是我之前升过gnome3.10又降回来的原因 大侠们有解吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 endlesswind — 2013-10-04 8:36
<chenzhiwo> 普通的suspend起码ram还要保持电源供应
<knownbad> 就是S3模式。
<October21> 要避免断电的损失，还是要swap吧？
<chenzhiwo> s4模式？有相关资料吗？之前没有听说过。
<knownbad> 就是critical state了。
<knownbad> 看你设hibernate还是shutdown。
<knownbad> 这个是软件设定。
<knownbad> ACPI下有这个。
<chenzhiwo> 原来如此
<chenzhiwo> 谢谢你的热心帮助
<knownbad> 两个都是swap, suspend swaps to ram.  Hibernate swaps to disk.   suspend 可以在低电池时转为 hibernate.
<knownbad> 就直接从ram写到swap去。
<knownbad> 然后power down.
<October21> knownbad: 太感谢了，现在清楚了
<knownbad> 我也学来的，不客气。
<chenzhiwo> hybrid suspend就是两种混合的，有意思，如果中途ram没有断电，就直接从ram恢复，否则就从swap恢复。
<chenzhiwo> 很适合笔记本啊！也不怕休眠的时候电量不足丢失数据了。
<October21> 所以要swap啊
<October21> 我还是dd一个为好
<chenzhiwo> 如果你经常要用休眠，那么开swap是最好不过了。
<chenzhiwo> 不过两倍于物理内存……………………
<riaqn> 话说我休眠总是不成功啊。。
<iMadper> riaqn: 有可能你的swap空间太小了
<riaqn> 休眠后开机总是从头开启了，、
<riaqn> swap是两倍内存
<knownbad> 什么鸡鸡太小？
<iMadper> riaqn: 等于内存打小就够了
<riaqn> 大点有错吗。。。
<iMadper> riaqn: 没错. 
<knownbad> 回家去。
 * iMadper secure boot马上就要把suspend to disk给disable了...
<October21> iMadper: 你昨天让我改，成功了，但怎么排查呢？
<iMadper> October21: 二分法...
<chenzhiwo> 开发者说了，最好两倍于物理内存，不过一般不会用这么多吧。
<riaqn> disable了也好 反正也不能用
<iMadper> chenzhiwo: 哪个开发?
<knownbad> 如果是旧机子顺便看看BIOS有没开S3
<October21> iMadper: 再点拨一下
<riaqn> 我的品牌机，BIOS能设置的地方不多。
<iMadper> October21: .mozilla文件夹还原, 然后到文件夹里面, 移走一般文件夹, 看看问题是否还在. 
<riaqn> 何况我不认为休眠的成功与否和BIOS有关系
<chenzhiwo> 我安装软件包配置时提示的，说我没有swap，要我开swap。
<iMadper> October21: 如果还在, 问题就出现在另外一半文件夹里. 从这一半里面再移走一半....
<chenzhiwo> To be able to suspend the system, uswsusp needs a swap partition or file to write a system snapshot to. No such space seems to be available for this
<iMadper> October21: 最终确定问题出在哪里
<iMadper> October21: 然后告诉我具体的文件名
<October21> 嗯，我明白二分了
<chenzhiwo> 大家继续，我先吃早饭，然后复习一下，高三挺紧张。
<riaqn> chenzhiwo: 高三还玩这个。。。 哈哈
<chenzhiwo> 不玩会死的。
<iMadper> chenzhiwo: 事实证明, 不玩死不了
<riaqn> chenzhiwo: 具体玩什么？
<chenzhiwo> 老是学书本，我会疯的，年轻人总要做自己喜欢的事。
<chenzhiwo> 其实也没什么定数，就是好奇，什么都爱接触一下。
<riaqn> chenzhiwo: 现在多看书，以后就能作喜欢的事了。
<chenzhiwo> 编译下lfs，装装gentoo什么的，或者编译一点东西到android上面运行。
<chenzhiwo> 网络方面也有一点接触。
<chenzhiwo> 中国的长辈总是这么说
<chenzhiwo> 人人都不同的，我要是那种能静下心来学习的人，早就静下来学习了。
<riaqn> chenzhiwo: 平台很重要，只有好大学才有经费让你研究。
<chenzhiwo> 再说我也不是堕落荒废，在这里学到的同样也是知识，我开开心心的就好。
<riaqn> chenzhiwo: 如果你只是玩玩而已，那当我没说吧。。。
<chenzhiwo> 不是玩玩而已咯，难道还靠这个吃饭？现在说这些实在太早了不是吗？
<chenzhiwo> 人生没什么定数的，开心一点就好，不然以后可能都没机会做自己想做的事了。
<chenzhiwo> 真的要走咯。
<chenzhiwo> 再见各位。
<October21> iMadper: 我现在发现是sqlite文件的问题
<October21> 在测试那一个
<October21> cookies.sqlte
<October21> iMadper: 在吗？
<iMadper> October21: cookies.... 在浏览器里面清除一下cookie
<October21> 嗯
<freeflying> iMadper, 北京今天啥天啊
<October21> 我测试一下
<iMadper> freeflying: 多云
<iMadper> freeflying: 冷
<freeflying> iMadper, 下周fb啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道fb什么意思.... first blood?
<October21> iMadper: 是这个问题
<October21> iMadper: 上次的跳转问题，你有时间分析一下抓包吗？
<iMadper> October21: 没
<October21> wireshark抓的
<iMadper> October21: 我不是搞web的
<October21> 他们分析的结果是：
<October21> 302跳转由百度服务器执行的
<October21> 谁是这方面的啊，我想找人分析下
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 2013年ubuntu(手机)应用竞赛结果宣布? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449639 ubuntu开发者宣布有三个ubuntu touch的应用最终获胜,分别是: 1.Karma Machine (一个关于Reddit的应用) 2.Saucy Bacon (一个和美食相关的应用~~) 3.Snake (就是大家熟悉的贪吃蛇~~ ) 原文: http://iloveubuntu.net/ubuntu-app-showdown-2013s-winners-announced 获胜的三
<^k^> ─> 款应用的详细介绍看这里: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/10/winners-of-the-2013-ubuntu-app-showdown/ 事件回顾 :参赛者将 …
<freeflying> iMadper, 啧啧
<October21> iMadper: 虽然我对百度不感冒，但我希望知道跳转的原因
<iMadper> October21: 想知道原因你就去自己抓包嘛...
<October21> 我抓了，不会分析
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • ubuntu 12.04 安装 ns2.35 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449640 1、先更新一下系统。在终端输入： Code: sudo apt-get update   #更新源列表 sudo apt-get upgrade   #更新已安装的包 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   #更新软件，升级系统 2、安装几个需要使用的软件包 Code: sudo apt-get install build-essential    sudo apt-get install tcl8.5 t
<^k^> ─> cl8.5-dev tk8.5 tk8.5-dev   #for tcl and tk sudo apt-get install libxmu-dev libxmu-headers   #for nam 3、 下载ns-allinone-2.35.tar.gz …
<abinex> jiero: 捏捏
<jiero> abinex: 星星你好
<abinex> jiero: 杰罗
<abinex> jiero: 在干嘛？没去凑人数？
<wpah> ⎈进来了，呵呵
<wpah> 把我的小上网本换成debian+openbox了，效果不错，快多了，哈哈
<jiero> abinex: 你是人数？
<jiero> wpah: 4s启动？
<abinex> jiero: /坏笑
<jiero> abinex: 坏人你在干嘛？赶快去卖面条转圈
<abinex> jiero: 在钓鱼
<abinex> jiero: 准备过隐居的生活了
<jiero> abinex: 钓鱼啊。。。好无聊的活动。。。放松又紧张等待。。。又不自动化。
<jiero> abinex: 直接撒网了。。。
<abinex> jiero: 悠闲
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • GRUB2如何把菜单字体调大号呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449641 GRUB2如何把菜单字体调大号呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-10-04 10:55
<jiero> abinex: 。悠闲很无聊。
<abinex> jiero: 在江边钓的
<wpah> jiero：没有那么快，呵呵，上网本本来就配置不高
<abinex> 带了啤酒和电脑
<wpah> 貌似硬盘不太好，用软件很慢
<abinex> 移动电源
<jiero> wpah: 那就不启动，只待机/休眠
<abinex> 还有平板电脑
<wpah> 呵呵
<jiero> abinex: 啤酒烤鱼
<jiero> abinex: 烧鱼吃
<wpah> 啤酒烤鱼，舒服呀
<abinex> 没，带吃的
<jiero> 架起锅
<wpah> 小日子也太爽了吧
<abinex> 嗯。都是小鱼
<abinex> 钓上来的都是小鱼
<abinex> 钓鱼只是用来打发时间，消磨时光
<wpah> 找个能钓到大鱼的地方弄呀，哈哈
<abinex> 那个要交钱的
<jiero> abinex: 买带摄像头观察水下的钓竿才休闲打发时间
<abinex> 每个人60块钱，可以钓3个小时，
<jiero> abinex: 否则还要闲着
<wpah> 哦哦，你们在哪个城市呀？在公园钓鱼？
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> 是塘钓
<wpah> 哦哦哦
<abinex> 我是在江边的桥下钓的
<jiero> abinex: 。。。我们这里钓鱼到处都是，免费的。。。
<abinex> 不用交钱
<jiero> abinex: lol
<abinex> 塘钓的鱼比较大啊
<jiero> abinex: 河里怎么会没大鱼？
<jiero> abinex: 虽然没有和海豚那么大的
<abinex> 大鱼不知到那里去了，
<jiero> abinex: 但是10cm是有了
<abinex> 小鱼就有，那种兰刀鱼
<jiero> abinex: 。。不是鲫鱼草鱼？
<abinex> 很小的，就是一个拇指头大的
<abinex> 少，
<abinex> 来吃的都是小鱼
<wpah> 有小鱼不错了，小鱼好吃呀
<abinex> 不过这个是江鱼，很好吃的
<abinex> 嗯，野生的
<wpah> 特别是用来弄汤，嫩呀
<abinex> 有个人工湖，里面有鲫鱼
<abinex> 不准钓
<abinex> 一般人家都是晚上去偷偷钓，更有的用电鱼工具，太狠了
<abinex> 小鱼都被电死了
<riaqn> 现在河里还能钓到鱼？
<wpah> 钓鱼你在用啥聊IRC 
<abinex> 用电脑啊
<abinex> 用平板电脑
<wpah> 我爱吃鱼。。。
<wpah> 哦哦
<wpah> 用的是win?
<wpah> linux
<abinex> iPadmini
<abinex> 不过不怎么好用，因为没有TAB自动补全的键盘
<abinex> 要是有外接的无线键盘就好用了
<wpah> 那是，有自动不全比较方便
<abinex> 打字的时候，会方便多了
<abinex> 不用每个昵称都要手动敲入字母
<abinex> 我觉得还是用传统的笔记本电脑上IRC舒服
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying: 叔
<abinex> 带上移动电源，可以一整天在外面用电脑上网
<freeflying> gfrog_holiday, 准备啥时候请我们吃饭啊
<wpah> 那么晒，你也不怕看不清楚字啊
<abinex> wpah: 在桥下啊
<abinex> 没被晒
<wpah> abinex:喔，难怪，，你倒是会选地方 。。哈哈
<abinex> 这个屏幕在阳光下能看的
<abinex> 不过在太阳下会发热
<wpah> 等着你的鱼啊，，
<abinex> 因为会自动调亮屏幕的背光亮度
<wpah> 喔，
<abinex> 没买耳机
<wpah> 要是那种小鱼晒干，那个香香呀，
<wpah> 你要耳听8方，还戴耳机。。哈哈。
<abinex> 在广州的天桥上看到有人卖耳机是仿造苹果的那种
<abinex> 问了一下价格是35块钱
<abinex> 没买
<wpah> 呃，那是都是外壳做的仿的苹果，主要是内里的金属钱
<abinex> 嗯，没买，现在的耳机都好贵
<abinex> 正品苹果的耳机更贵
<wpah> 在外面买你也看不出内里的金属线是好还是不好。
<wpah> 嗯。那是。
<wpah> 那你中午吃什么
<wujie> :-S 
<wpah> ……——……
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 终端调试PHP程序，安装什么包，可以变中文？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449642 ubuntu 12.04 LTS 终端调试PHP程序时，错误信息，变中文！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Oaip — 2013-10-04 11:34
<imtxc> 早
<imtxc> iMadper， yunfan， freeflying 早哇
<wpah> ⇧早呀
<wpah> 大家早，哈哈
<wpah> 中午早
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<abinex> imtxc: 来两盘蒸饺
<abinex> LOL
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu 安装不了Steam http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449643 ubuntu 安装Steam 显示 無法滿足相依性:libc6 (>= 2.15) 这到底是怎么加速啊 各位高大虾们 给点建议吧！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 msnlike — 2013-10-04 12:02
<wpah> linux下面玩游戏？？/
<wpah> 效果不理想吧？还不如直接去win下去玩呢
<abinex> wpah: 现在不一样了
<abinex> 在linux下也有大把的游戏可以玩
<wpah> abinex:哦，一直没有玩过linux下的游戏
<abinex> 有专门为玩游戏开发的发行版本
<abinex> 是游戏公司开发的
<wpah> 主要是linux下显卡驱动支持不是那么好呀
<linyu> 有木有人申请过google summer code 比赛的呀。
<freeflying> imtxc, 早啥啊，都快2点了
<iMadper> linyu: 现在又有了?
<jiero> freeflying: 早啊
<jiero> iMadper: 陪你的闺蜜游荡？
<abinex> iMadper: 捏捏
<iMadper> jiero: 没... 
<iMadper> jiero: 那天吃了一顿自助. 然后就没有然后了
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 然后她男朋友就来了, 就没我啥事了
<iMadper> abinex: 莫要碰我
<abinex> iMadper: 你成灯泡了
<jiero> iMadper: 你能耐住的
<iMadper> abinex: 正不爽呢, 单元你不要成为我的出气筒. 
<abinex> iMadper: 额，别找我，我走了
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀, 没啥大不了的~ 有些事情就是要等~
<iMadper> jiero: 显示器坏了, 要入手一个. 你说mva和 e-ips哪个好?
<jackness> iMadper: 其实youtube上面有python的视频 tutorial
<iMadper> jackness: 我会简单的python, 写过一些朴素贝叶斯之类的东西
<iMadper> jackness: 不过没有系统的学习过. 
<iMadper> jackness: 有人跟我说python的metaprogramming也很好用, 所以才想再去看看
<jackness> iMadper: 你写过朴素贝叶斯？你出过书？
<jiero> iMadper: 都好吧。
<jiero> iMadper: 你的要求来说，都可以。
<iMadper> jiero: 貌似, 我只是写写程序, mva更好, 适合长时间文本工作... 
<iMadper> jackness: 朴素贝叶斯跟出书有什么关系?
<jiero> iMadper: 感觉这两个差不多吧。不清楚
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 好吧, 那我找个便宜的就够了~
<jackness> iMadper: 我知道了 朴素贝叶斯是分类器是吗？
<iMadper> jackness: 是的. 
<iMadper> jackness: 最简单的ai算法...
<iMadper> jiero: http://2a.zol-img.com.cn/product/61_500x2000/784/ceGPfAb4L0yo.jpg  有点惨...
<jackness> iMadper: 分类模型 我还没做过 我对算法也不懂 我只会用python print “hello,python"
<iMadper> jackness: 你数学好吗?
<jackness> iMadper: 我数学参加过比赛 小学数学得过三等奖
<iMadper> jackness: 不是. 是类似傅里叶变换之类的东西. 
<iMadper> jackness: 或者概率论. 贝叶斯网络
<iMadper> jackness: 如果你对数学兴趣不浓, 那你有很多方向都走不了
<jackness> iMadper: 我学还不可以吗？
<iMadper> jackness: 留给中国队的时间已经不多了
<jackness> iMadper: django tornado你会吗？
<iMadper> jackness: 不会, 我不做web
<jackness> iMadper: java也有web开发的吧 
<iMadper> jackness: 有. 
<jackness> iMadper: 感觉python好热啊 豆瓣基本都是用的python构建的
<iMadper> jackness: java >> python 
<iMadper> jackness: python还是亏在性能了
<jackness> iMadper: 那我学java就对了 学完java干掉python
<iMadper> jackness: 哪个好用就用哪个. 
<jackness> iMadper: 你用vpn吗?
<iMadper> jackness: 我正在用vpn... 
<iMadper> jackness: 你会电视吗? 
<iMadper> jackness: 会不会vpn跟会不会电视一样难以回答....
<jackness> iMadper: 恩  我开虚拟机的时候 发现我的视频声音卡了 抖了 这个算正常把
<jackness> iMadper: 为什么
<iMadper> jackness: 正常. 
<iMadper> jackness: 你会不会电视? 你就告诉我你会不会电视?
<jackness> iMadper: 我的电脑 windows下虚拟连接vpn很简单 为什么我的ubuntu连接不上呢 
<iMadper> jackness: vpnserver是什么类型的?
<jackness> iMadper: 我会看电视 不会修电视  不会拆电视 
<jackness> iMadper: 说是要pptp连接 不能用openvpn
<iMadper> jackness: 对嘛, 会不会, 要看你会的程度. 所以你问得时候, 应该问, 你会用vpn嘛. 
<iMadper> jackness: 用 pptpclient
<jackness> iMadper: 我按照它网上的设置方法设置的 但是还是连接不上  我气死了
<iMadper> jackness: 你不用networkmanager吗?
<jackness> windows下 完全没问题 很流畅 youtube看起来很爽
<iMadper> jackness: 你试过pptpclient没? 你用不用network-manager? 
 * iMadper 睡觉
<jackness> iMadper: 我就在vpn设置那里设置的阿  要用networkmanager吗
<iMadper> jackness: 你能正面回答问题吗?
<iMadper> jackness: 你试过pptpclient没? 你用不用network-manager? 
<iMadper> jackness: 1.你试过pptpclient没? 2.你用不用network-manager? 
<jiero> iMadper: 很好了啊。
<jackness> iMadper: 没有
<jiero> iMadper: 多数显示器差很多的
<iMadper> jiero: 那可能是我要求太高了... 我看廉价的e-ips都可以100% srgb了
<jackness> iMadper: 有教程吗 发个网页 我 立马就能学会了 
<iMadper> jackness: 去archwiki 搜索 vpn
<iMadper> jackness: 或者搜索 pptp
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。感觉不是吧。
<jackness> 好的 我立马还系统 
<iMadper> jiero: aoc的我也看了几个, 都是100% sRGB了...
<iMadper> jiero: 但是漏光严重...
<iMadper> jiero: 所以打算来mva, 不过, mva的色彩还原貌似确实不如ips. 不过也没啥, 我又不是专业制图~
<iMadper> jiero: 有钱就买eizo或者nec了~ 
<jiero> iMadper: 其实lg的都行
<iMadper> jiero: http://item.yixun.com/item-416023.html?YTAG=3.21012050   这款
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ LG 23EA63T 23英寸IPS面板宽屏液晶显示器[价格 行情 报价] - 易迅网
<jiero> iMadper:  http://accessories.ap.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=cn&cs=cnbsd1&l=zh&s=bsd&sku=391-BBLT&redirect=1
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 戴尔23英寸显示器|P2314T全高清触摸屏显示器
<iMadper> jiero: 不喜欢dell....
<jiero> iMadper: 这个就是 ips不过是83%色域
<iMadper> jiero: 把ips做烂的, 就是dell... 跟神舟一个水平...
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。
<jackness> iMadper: https://wiki.archlinux.org/错了把
<^k^> jackness ⇪ t: ArchWiki
<jiero> iMadper: 我不知道呐
<iMadper> jackness: 不懂你要表达什么...
<iMadper> jackness: 请说完整...
<iMadper> jackness: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PPTP_VPN_client_setup_with_pptpclient
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: PPTP VPN client setup with pptpclient - ArchWiki
<jackness> iMadper: 我需要安装pptpclient吧
<iMadper> jackness: 一切, 看教程. 我用的是vpnc, 跟这个不一样, 所以我不知道
<jackness> iMadper: 好的 谢谢亲爱的
<abinex> Amanda Rosenberg
<abinex> https://plus.google.com/u/0/108933734205917047590/posts
<^k^> abinex ⇪ t: Amanda Rosenberg - Google+
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 纠结的ubuntu联网问题 无线（没有装双系统，u盘安装） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449647 我用的无线是我们公司，公司的网是绑定mac地址固定ip，我第一次装上的时候在u盘可以连上无线网，IPV4设置好ip、子网掩码 、网关和dns，需要IPV4地址完成这个链接 选上 还有路由里的ip 掩码 网关，“将此链接
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 编译内核时添加一个驱动的module需要做哪些改动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449648 想在一个全志A10的平板上玩Linux，需要编译触摸屏的驱动。 方法来自：http://hi.baidu.com/lang_byebye/item/ea52c13e466708f9e7bb7ae4 采用现成的config文件，只是想要加入一个驱动模块，要改动哪些地方呢？ config文件中写了相应
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 编译内核时添加一个驱动的module需要做哪些改动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449649 想在一个全志A10的平板上玩Linux，需要编译触摸屏的驱动。 方法来自：http://hi.baidu.com/lang_byebye/item/ea52c13e466708f9e7bb7ae4 采用现成的config文件，只是想要加入一个驱动模块，要改动哪些地方呢？ arch/arm/sun4i_def
<^k^> ─> config文件中写了一行相应的条目； drivers/input/touchscreen相应目录中放了.c文件，改了Makefile和Kconfig； 最后不 …
<jiero> Jack77213: pptp的，以前用过，设置了几个点就好了。虽然实验成功，但不记得怎么搞定的了。反正我只记得没用windows搞定。
<jackness> iMadper|nAp, 我成功了，换个地址就成功了 不要用vpnc vpnc
<jackness> iMadper|nAp, VPN设置太麻烦了吧 我都没办法理解
<gebjgd> 自由亚州｜中国加强网络舆论监控 将设立“网络舆情分析师”
<gebjgd> 顫抖吧 屁民麼
<hrzhu> jackness: ubuntu 默认自带的 netowkmanager 支持pptp的吧
 * gfrog_holiday 早
<jiero> 。。。
<jackness> hrzhu, 我直接用了vpn设置 换了个服务器地址就成功了 我成功了 youtube完全流畅  爽的一他死
<jiero> youtube有啥要看得，我现在没理解。
<October21> jiero: 你怎么能理解被封禁的滋味
<October21> 人的心理
<jackness> 我喜欢看python tutorial 
<abinex> 上面都是鸟语视频
<abinex> 不看也罢
<jackness> 又不是听不懂 有些视频中文的没太多
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，系统错误出现ubuntu 12.04 tty1退不出去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449650 安装完驱显卡驱动，重启就成这样了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wl忘记 — 2013-10-04 13:58
<hata> b43 wifi 经常抽风怎么破
<xuan880> 被坑了，买了一个无线网卡用不了
<hata> 用蓝牙上网的表示非常无奈
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 编译内核时添加一个驱动的module需要做哪些改动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449649 想在一个全志A10的平板上玩Linux，需要编译触摸屏的驱动。 方法来自： http://hi.baidu.com/lang_byebye/item/ea52c13e466708f9e7bb7ae4 采用现成的config文件，只是想要加入一个驱动模块，要改动哪些地方呢？ arch/arm/sun4i_de
<^k^> ─> fconfig文件中写了一行相应的条目：CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GT82X=m； drivers/input/touchscreen目录下: 放入gt82x.c文件， Makef …
<jackness> |nap
 * jackness nap
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助，系统错误出现ubuntu 12.04 tty1退不出去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449650 安装完驱显卡驱动，重启就成这样了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wl忘记 — 2013-10-04 13:58
<lucky2> 有人挂vpn的吗
<Router2> lucky2 挂vpn咋了
<lucky2> Router2: 是免费的吗
<jiero> 增肥指南需要！！！
<jiero> 我要增肥！
<lucky2> jiero: 你是男是女
<jiero> lucky2: 男的
<lucky2> jiero: 胖哪里好了
<freeflying> iMadper|nAp, 奶奶的，明天终于可以休假了
<ofan> yoooooo ladies
<gebjgd> ofan: jo. gay 佬
<ofan> gebjgd: yo 德国肠
<Router2> lucky2 收费的
<lucky2> Router2: oops
<lucky2> Router2: 我想找个免费的用来激活我的win8.1
<Router2> lucky2 这年头免费的不好找，找着也用不了多长时间
<lucky2> Router2: 我只用来打个电话就不用了
<wpah> 什么东西能激活Win8.1 ???
<Router2> lucky2 那就网上搜搜吧，临时用用的还不少
<HITR> Hello
<wpah> 等软激活程序出来在激活吧
<^k^> HITR:点点点.  16:19 
<HITR> At present,I'm using windows seven.
<lucky2> wpah: 不知道要等到什么时候，天天提醒让激活，烦死了
<wpah> 那就用win8呀，也不错
<HITR> I find some softwares,but it can't active windows8,or after some times,windows8 will go back.
<iMadper|nAp> freeflying: 赞. 
<iMadper|nAp> jiero: 千万别胖...
<iMadper|nAp> jiero: 我增肥三年之后, 终于太肥了...
<iMadper|nAp> jiero: 现在编程减肥了....
<jiero> iMadper|regret: 。。。
<jiero> lucky2: 胖了才能锻炼出肌肉来
<jiero> iMadper|regret: 为了闺蜜增肥啊。
<iMadper|regret> jiero: 不是...
<jackness> iMadper|regret, 还有什么学习的网站我不知道的吗？你胖了？
<ofan> jackness: python.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Welcome to Python.com (@ python.com)
<iMadper|regret> jackness: google. 最棒的学习网站. 
<jackness> 天哪 google的资料真心需要好好辨别的  
<jiero> iMadper|regret:  。牛奶瘦肉鱼肉五谷杂粮炒菜蛋糕点心水果全吃，每天最多能吃6kg，但是。。。体重从来超不过69kg（含吃入的食物）长时间61~63kg
<jiero> 我是能吃体重1/10左右的食物的。
<iMadper|regret> jiero: 那你是比较瘦... 考虑让自己作息时间规律一些吧
<jiero> lol
<jackness> iMadper|regret, 我现在有vpn，没有我到不了的网站了 希望找点好网站 我发现了一本 dive into python 免费下载的 还不错
<lucky2> jiero: 你多高
<iMadper|regret> jackness: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/194812/list-of-freely-available-programming-books/
<^k^> iMadper|regret ⇪ t: creative commons - List of freely available programming books - Stack Overflow
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 以后, 编程相关的问题, 直接去stack overflow搜索就行, 搜不到就问
<jackness> iMadper|regret, 好的 都忘记你的这个书单 我任重而道远啊
<jiero> lucky2: 接近180
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 挑选有用的看就够了
<gebjgd> jiero: 你不是165麼
<gebjgd> jiero: 買增高鞋墊了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 你么？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你不是165么。
<gebjgd> jiero: 上次搞基的的時候你只到我的胸
<gebjgd> jiero: 二次發育了？
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。你脑袋发烧了？
<jackness> gebjgd, 你喜欢男的吗？
<gebjgd> jackness: 不  我喜歡女的 jiero是女扮男裝
<jiero> geb
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nutri-Grain
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Nutri-Grain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 * jiero 生理上，喜欢女的。。。
 * jiero 实际，男的女的都喜欢
 * jiero 抱抱 freeflying
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper|regret
 * jiero 抱抱 MeaCulpa
<gebjgd> jiero: 找到工作了麼
<jiero> gebjgd: 没找
<gebjgd> jiero: 二代 你還是那麼的銷魂
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jackness> iMadper|regret, ubuntu自带的python版本 安装新版本后 还是老版本啊 怎么回事
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 你需要的新版本是多少?
<iMadper|regret> jackness: python的一个很大的优点就是, 新版本和老版本不兼容, 所以, py2.7和py3.* 会同时存在.
<jackness> iMadper|regret, 我用源代码安装的3.4版本的 结果 出来还是2.7版本 那我之前安装的版本在哪里
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 首先, 用源代码安装是个很愚蠢的选择... 其次, 你可以在 /usr/bin里面找, 可能叫python3, 或者别的类似的名字
<October21> 默认是要设置
<hrzhu> 用https://github.com/yyuu/pyenv吧 这样就可以2 3和系统的python共存了
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: yyuu/pyenv · GitHub
<October21> 本来就要共存，系统依赖Pyhton2
<jackness> iMadper|regret, 为什么是蠢办法 我找到python3.3的文件夹了 但是 我怎么在终端启动呢
<October21> 直接地址算了，或alias
<iMadper|regret> October21: 不用, 名字不同就行了. 
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 打印出来, 我看看你找的对不对
<October21> 编译时创建了alias吗？
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 每次提问的时候, 给出尽可能多的信息, 让我好做判断, 毕竟是你在操作, 而我只能猜. 所以, 给我尽可能多的信息. 
<October21> 我以前用blender时就依赖Python3
<jackness> iMadper|regret, /usr/lib下面有三个文件夹 python2.7 python3 python3.3
<October21> 当时系统就是用python3来指向pyhton3.2
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 请在 /usr/bin里面找
<October21> jackness: file python*
<jackness> 哦
<October21> jackness: file /usr/bin/python*
<October21> jackness: file /usr/local/bin/python*
<jackness> iMadper|regret, 我找到了 都是方块块 菱形块块 这个能截图吗？
<jackness> 怎么发图片给你们看啊 我截图了
<iMadper|regret> jackness: /topic
<October21> imagebin.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 你走得太快了, 慢一点儿, 先从 /topic 开始看
<iMadper|regret> Header_BOT: 乃又开始卖萌了
<jackness> http://imagebin.org/272704
<jackness> 这样你看到了吗 是不是这些菱形啊
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 你直接在终端里输入: python3 就能打开了
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 永远不要跟我描述一个图标... 我的电脑, 不显示任何图标...
<October21> iMadper|regret: 哥，你没传授他命令行？
<jackness> iMadper|regret, 真的啊 就这么简单啊 
<iMadper|regret> October21: 我没教过他东西呀
<jackness> iMadper|regret, 亲爱的 我为什么这么笨 你怎么就这么聪明呢 
<Header_BOT> iMadper|regret: 的确哇，除了后半夜，我一般不在这儿出现的
<iMadper|regret> October21: nnnd, 我也是刚知道他说的菱形原来是图标...
<jackness> iMadper|regret, 亲爱的 你说我要不要安装python最新版啊
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 别乱叫....
<October21> 我还以为乱码
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 没必要. 
<iMadper|regret> October21: 不能同意你更多
<jackness> iMadper|regret, 网络而已啊 网上再叫的亲密都没问题的 不可能人机互动吧 又没有见过真人的
<October21> jackness: 你是ubuntu 13.10?
<October21> ?
<October21> jackness: 你不能正常点
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 作为脾气最差, 道德最低, 底线全无的op, 你最好听我的, 别乱叫. 
<jackness> October21, 我还是ubutun13.04啊  难道更新了吗
<hrzhu> 自己编译的软件放在/usr/bin不好 可能会和系统的软件冲突 一般自己编译的软件都放在/opt里
<jackness> iMadper|regret, 好的 我以为网上随便喊也没问题的啊
<October21> 13.04本来就有python3
<October21> 你清楚吗？
<jackness> 13.10更新了吗
 * iMadper|regret 自己编译的软件放在~/opt就行了....
<jackness> 我一直没用过 
<hrzhu> 不过我习惯自己编译的软件放~里面
<October21> 这不是重点
<iMadper|regret> hrzhu: +1
<jackness> 我都是直接输入python然后出来版本是2.7的
<hrzhu> 我是~/bin
<October21> jackness: 图中只有py2.7&3.3
<October21> 你说你编译3.4
<jackness> October21, 我现在输入python3出来的是python3.4版本了
<October21> 如你所愿
 * iMadper|regret 完全没理解..
<October21> iMadper|regret: 他的系统已经将py3.4别名python3
<iMadper|regret> October21: 我看图片上, 是3.3
<hrzhu> https://github.com/yyuu/pyenv 绝对好用 除了设置一个默认的python 还可以在目录里放个.python-version来指定python版本
<^k^> hrzhu ⇪ t: yyuu/pyenv · GitHub
<jackness> 给你看图片 http://imagebin.org/272705
<iMadper|regret> October21: 哦, 别名
<hrzhu> 3.4还没正式发布吧 只有alpha版的
<iMadper|regret> jackness: whereis python3
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 执行一下
<jackness> 哦
<jackness> python3: /usr/bin/python3 /usr/bin/python3.3m /usr/bin/python3.3 /etc/python3 /etc/python3.3 /usr/lib/python3 /usr/lib/python3.3 /usr/bin/X11/python3 /usr/bin/X11/python3.3m /usr/bin/X11/python3.3 /usr/local/bin/python3 /usr/local/bin/python3.4m /usr/local/bin/python3.4 /usr/local/bin/python3.4m-config /usr/local/bin/python3.4-config /usr/local/lib/python3.4 /usr/local/lib/python3.3 /usr/share/python3 /usr/share/man/man1/python3.1.gz
<October21> 我说过/usr/local
<jackness> 什么意思  你们在探讨什么
<October21> 一般编译默认到/usr/local/bin
<October21> 当然你可以改
<jackness> 我的版本怎么比官网的版本还新 
<October21> jackness: 你自己编译的鸠占鹊巢
<jackness> 官网才3.3.2
<October21> 3.4取代3.3在系统的位置
<jackness> October21, 晕死 那有什么坏处吗
<October21> 成为python3
<October21> 不确定
<hrzhu> 我怎么感觉他用apt-get 装了python3 然后又自己编译了一个python3
<October21> 你干的好事
<jackness> 那这个版本可以删除吗
<October21> hrzhu: ubuntu 13开始使用py3
<hrzhu> 哦 原来如此
<jackness> 晕死了 我是网上下载的3.4版本
<October21> jackness: 你还干乱来
<jackness> 源代码安装 可以删除吗
<October21> hrzhu: 我以前用过一个软件，他升级后就依赖py3,但我是ubuntu12.04
<hrzhu> make uninstall吧
 * imtxc 终于睡醒来了
<October21> 官方没提供足够的py3依赖包
<jackness> 进入那个文件夹 然后make unstall 吗
<jackness> 是不是我自带python3的啊
<imtxc> jackness: 你又在装什么
<jackness> imtxc, python
<hrzhu> 进python3.4的源代码目录 make uninstall
<October21> 我建议先贴出make文件
<imtxc> jackness: 你没救了，昨天就给你说 apt-get  来着
<jackness> python3.4的源代码目录在哪里
<hrzhu> 你不是自己编译的吗。。你怎么会不知道
<jackness> 下载下来的文件夹啊
<October21> jackness: 把make文件贴出来
<jackness> 不是我自己编译的
<October21> jackness: 把make文件贴出来，给我们看看
<jackness> 怎么贴make文件
<imtxc> iMadper|regret: 心情不好的话就把那个 DT1350 买回来啊
<imtxc> jackness: 你先说你为什么不 apt-get 
<October21> jackness: http://code.bulix.org
<^k^> October21 ... ⇪ bulix.org / pastebin
<October21> paste it
<October21> 因为涉及到系统的python3
<jackness> October21, 我到哪里粘贴啊
<iMadper|regret> imtxc: 没钱. 
<October21> jackness: http://code.bulix.org
<iMadper|regret> jackness: 让你看 /topic 你倒是看呀
<October21> iMadper: 他是你师弟？
<iMadper> October21: 从不认识. 
<iMadper> October21: 比我大多了
<iMadper> October21: 我师弟们水平比我高多了
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 无法安装ME1+打印机驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449651 本人找过同品牌通用驱动，但只能打白纸。我按他说的，从在线下，卡下载那儿了 统计信息: 发表于 由 hujiarun — 2013-10-04 17:30
<imtxc> iMadper: jackness 没救了
<jackness> 问题我不知道粘贴什么内容 我是网上下载一个3.4的文件 然后解压 然后make install的啊
<jackness> 哈哈 我哪里没救了啊 我可以卸载的吧 
<imtxc> 问半天不知道在问什么，给丫说方法丫又不用
<October21> jackness: 就在你下载的那个文件夹内
<October21> 你打开看看
<October21> 我想确认他的make
<iMadper> October21: 我猜你不会想去看一个近千行的make file的...
<jackness> Antispam verification failed. 
<jackness> 贴不起来啊 
<October21> iMadper: 我怕直接make uninstall 后系统没python3
<iMadper> imtxc: 不开心呀... 这个月要还5k的信用卡
<jackness> 出错误 了 我直接发的话 肯定被banned了
<iMadper> October21: 为啥要make uninstall?
<October21> iMadper: 他make install的
<iMadper> jackness: 那里不都是10以内加减法吗? 你是怎么算错的?
<iMadper> October21: 为啥要卸载?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 那你丫不是月初就光了么………………
<iMadper> October21: 我没理解他现在的需求
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, 还了信用卡, 你觉得我还剩下多少?!
<jackness> iMadper, http://code.bulix.org/qg6ra6-84613
<^k^> jackness ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<imtxc> iMadper: 你挺能刷啊
<iMadper> jackness: 别给我... 谁管你要的, 你就给谁. 
<October21> iMadper: 因为系统使用3.3 他的操作替换为3.4Beta
<jackness> http://code.bulix.org/qg6ra6-84613
<iMadper> October21: 这会出现什么问题吗?
<October21> iMadper: 不知道会出问题不？
<jackness> 这个还有救吗 
<jackness> 不知道会不会影响我的系统升级啊
<iMadper> jackness: 据我了解, 没有任何问题
<imtxc> iMadper: 我现在心情极不好，就想买东西……
<iMadper> imtxc: 说正经的, 你这是病
<October21> 女的?
<jackness> imtxc, 你真有钱 我也是很喜欢买东西的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不过, 我的显示器坏了, 得换一个
<imtxc> jackness: 有毛的钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 在公司申请一台搬回去
<iMadper> imtxc: 没可能
<October21> iMadper: 你怎么确定系统的python3换成了Beta没问题？
<iMadper> October21: 你怎么知道有问题?
<imtxc> yunfan: lol，我的排行到你前面了
<October21> iMadper: ubuntu 13 本来系统就用python3
<imtxc> iMadper: 买个随身 mp3 算了，然后出了那破国转
<iMadper> October21: 所以升级就会有问题?
<iMadper> imtxc: 别!
<imtxc> iMadper: why
<October21> 非官方升级
<iMadper> imtxc: 随身的设备, 很多都是垃圾
<imtxc> iMadper: 那就买个不是垃圾的呀
<iMadper> October21: 我干那些官方不支持的事情还少吗?
<imtxc> 不过貌似也没多大必要
<iMadper> imtxc: 听感下降是硬伤, 会让你难以接受的
<imtxc> iMadper: 对对，攒钱买台式
<iMadper> imtxc: 况且, 你有随身耳机没?
<imtxc> iMadper: 由奢入简难啊…………
<October21> iMadper: 你自己有解决的能力和方法，你觉得他能和你一样
<imtxc> iMadper: 我现在就没个像样的耳机
<iMadper> imtxc: 赞, 你终于发现问题了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我早都发现了啊
<iMadper> October21: 我一开始, 就跟他说别自己编译... 
<October21> 这里的人太坏了
<imtxc> October21: 哥
<imtxc> October21: 哪里坏了
<October21> jackness被搞走了
<imtxc> 昨天一个 netbeans ，丫也是不听，非要自己
<imtxc> 不做死就不会死啊
<iMadper> October21: 跟我没关系吧? 我现在已经很和蔼了
<October21> 我最近放假才来
<October21> 话说你以前对我是太严格了
<October21> 我本来就业余
<iMadper> October21: 我也业余
<iMadper> October21: 你以为我是职业解答问题?
<October21> 能去帽子，能业余？
<October21> iMadper: 我以为你是好心人
 * jiero 现在觉得 iMadper 也很可爱
<jiero> imtxc: 黑子
<iMadper> October21: 我只是来这里跟我的好朋友们 ( jiero imtxc adam bluezd ...) 之类的人聊天的. 
<iMadper> jiero: 现在才发现? 
<iMadper> jiero: 不过也不晚~
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<imtxc> jiero: .......
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<imtxc> jiero: 我怎么能叫做黑子呢
<iMadper> jiero: 去! 别乱叫! imtxc的真名叫做: 磨叽侠
<imtxc> 擦.....
 * iMadper lol~
<jiero> imtxc: 选个外号吧
<iMadper> immjx: 赞
<jiero> iMadper: 对比我的小相机和单反，完全不是一种类型的啊。
<jiero> iMadper: 使劲缩也达不到单反的成像质量。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 表示两样都没有
<jiero> imtxc: 选个外号啊。
<imtxc> jiero: 来个好的
<iMadper> jiero: 恩... 那天用了一下廉价的单反: k-30, 觉得确实质量很好.
<iMadper> jiero: 不知道rx100会不会好一些
<jiero> iMadper: 我的手机用4重合成能达到单反的质量。不过只能搞静物。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 还好我对这个没啥要求~
<imtxc> w.qq.com 也有群了
<^k^_is_bot> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<iMadper> imtxc: 我家上传速度, 你猜有多少?
<iMadper> imtxc: bt上传, 稳定在1.4-1.8之间
<imtxc> iMadper: 球别说
<imtxc> 我这里上传速度稳定在 0 - 0.1 之间
<jiero> iMadper: 照妹妹就效果不好了。
 * jiero 做出了自己最满意的抄菜花。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 确实... 所以, 你在考虑出手现在这个, 然后入手个二手单反?
<imtxc> jiero: 发出来看啊
<iMadper> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/272709
<imtxc> jiero: 把你的卡片机给我吧
<jiero> iMadper: 如果我有10个，都卖掉，我也买不起一个二手单反。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 单反确实太贵了
<imtxc> prison break.....
<jiero> iMadper: 还有办法，就是买二手的佳能普通相机
<iMadper> imtxc: 赚积分的
<iMadper> jiero: 廉价佳能好过廉价松下?
<imtxc> 好吧，我就说还 ipad 版本
<jiero> imtxc: 哦我看成 prism break了。
<jiero> iMadper: 不是，二手的贵的啊。
<imtxc> 。。。。
<wowoto> hello everyone 
<iMadper> wowoto: 好久不见, 窝窝头
<iMadper> wowoto: 做金融了, 还有命活着回来?
 * jiero 用芝麻酱上面的一层油炒菜。果然好些。
<jiero> wowoto: 操盘吧。
<wowoto> :)
<jiero> wowoto: 和 adam勾结过吗？
<jiero> imtxc: 妹妹。你都看过了
<imtxc> jiero: 想起来了，是个小孩儿
<jiero> iMadper imtxc 给你们看个我偷拍的的小美女，13岁不过170cm了
<iMadper> jiero: 这么高....
<iMadper> imtxc: 你多高?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道啊，我的身高和体重，知道的人都死了
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟 hamo比呢?
<imtxc> 估计知道 hamo 身高跟体重的人也都死了
<jiero> iMadper imtxc 上次看到有人发的 今天见到比自己小四岁的弟弟和小八岁的妹妹，妹妹180cm,弟弟190cm
<iMadper> jiero: ... 好基因!
<jiero> iMadper imtxc 发的那个孩子165cm
<iMadper> jiero: 不过, 女孩儿太高了不好. 
<^k^_is_bot> php 以数据存储和读取为主的 framework 有啥推荐的？
<jiero> iMadper: 我妹以后肯定比我高。
<jiero> iMadper: 我14岁才过170cm。她大概11~12岁之间就行了
<iMadper> jiero: 呃... 
<October21> 女孩子发育早于男生
<jiero> October21: 不妨碍。
<jiero> October21: 如果成长速度高同样
<jiero> iMadper: 其实我13岁的时候是14X cm高度。
<jusss> 为什么现在的女明星都是一脱成名
<iMadper> jiero: 我都不记得我以前了
<iMadper> jiero: 不过我现在也不高... 想再高2cm
<October21> jiero: 看来你还高帅富
<jusss> +1 2013这部电影有点看不懂
<jusss> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2395385/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ +1 (2013) - IMDb
<jiero> iMadper: 因为我初中开始是在男生前排的，后来去了后排。
<jiero> October21: 不高不帅不富
<hata> 很符合大自然规律啊
<October21> 我只能说单反穷三代，kindle富一生
<jiero> October21: 。。。
<jiero> 穷富论
<jiero> iMadper imtxc_away  http://imm.io/1husg
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ imm.io - Untitled.jpg
<jiero> iMadper imtxc_away 这是大妈你们没看错
<Guest4383> 这是ubuntu中文论坛的irc?
<October21> jiero: 我不仇富，我阿Q精神作祟
<Guest4383> 不用问了，一看就是，都报报号？
<iMadper> Guest4383: 不知道. 
<iMadper> jiero: 红眼消除
<jiero> iMadper: 不管她，有不准备保留这照片。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩. 
<Guest4383> 刚到kernelnewbie里，一个说话的人都没有，怎么说到这儿还是感到一丝温暖
<Guest4383> list
<jiero> iMadper: 还是摄像机爽。
<iMadper> jiero: 是呀. 
<iMadper> Guest4383: kernelnewbies还是有人的. 不过你要考虑时差.
<iMadper> Guest4383: 如果你说的是oftc上面的哪个kernelbewbies的话
<jiero> iMadper imtxc_away  http://imm.io/1husO 摄像模式拍摄的。
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ imm.io - P1010510.JPG
<Guest4383> what the fucker,时差给忘了
<iMadper> jiero: 其实, 我对画质不是很敏感
 * iMadper 饿了...
<jiero> iMadper: 吃水母？
<iMadper> jiero: 喝粥...
<Guest4383> 就是kernelnewbie上面说的那个irc
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • LMDE ati hd5650的驱动总算弄得差不多了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449652 ati提供的.run构建debian的package必然会出错，所以就直接使用了源里提供的。fglrx-driver已经是13.4版的驱动的样子，但很遗憾的是开机黑屏，xorg.0.log里面似乎是failed to open cmmqs connection的error. 不过却发现源里的fglrx-legacy-driver是
<^k^> ─> 可以打开X的，虽然有unsupported hardware的水印。去掉水印后感觉还可以。 当然有bug 偶尔会闪屏 不过已经可 …
<jusss> 谁借个迅雷会员用下呀
<jiero> iMadper: 还是大块红烧肉，或者烤肉饼，煎肉饼好吃
<jusss> 下3部电影
 * jiero 除了无限吃青菜技能，还有无限吃烤肉技能。
<iMadper> jiero: 烤肉太腻了, 不过前天去吃自助铁板烧, 非常好!
<jiero> iMadper: 烤肉只烤瘦肉啊。
<Guest4383> quit
<jiero> iMadper: 瘦肉萝卜条+淀粉成丸子，可煮可煎可炸。
<jiero> 美黑人女子驾车冲击白宫被击毙？？？
<jiero> lol
<imtxc> jiero: 几个月了？
<jiero> imtxc: 谁？
<jiero> imtxc: 什么几个月？
<imtxc> jiero: 那个照片 http://imm.io/1husg
 * jiero 按压imtxc的腹部。
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ imm.io - Untitled.jpg
<imtxc> jiero: 你这照片拍的还不如我画的呢
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。几天前
<jiero> imtxc: 你拍吧。这相机确实不怎样。
<jusss> 谁拍的。。。
<jusss> 这拍的技术略。。。
<October21> who?
<jiero> iMadper imtxc October21 谁对跑酷有兴趣？
<October21> 文弱书生啊，没体力
<imtxc> jiero: 那是啥
<jiero> imtxc: 就是小鸡快跑，各种美国英雄逃命的模式都用在现实中。
<October21> 游戏吗？
<Muton> 基友，基友，你们在哪
<jusss> Muton: 找基友找 mugebjgd
<mugebjgd> jusss 來啊
<jusss> Muton: 来你妹呀，你给我申请签证呀
<jusss> Muton: 发错了。。。
<Muton> jusss 少妇呢
<jusss> mugebjgd: 来你妹呀，你给我申请签证呀
<mugebjgd> jusss 打飛機過來
<jusss> mugebjgd: 打飞机。。。你张嘴准备吧，
<mugebjgd> jusss 你的量太少
<jusss> mugebjgd: 你没吃过，你怎么知道少，我的一点都不少
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 求助：bash中如何提取命令行选项的辅助参数 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449653 Quote: 求助：bash中如何提取命令行选项的辅助参数 主程序名称： emacs-locale 程序目标： * 判断并提取 -gl, -l -v 这三个选项的辅助参数，并保存到三个对应的数组中。 数组定义为 ARRAY_GL, ARRAY_L, ARRAY_V 示例如下： Code: ./emacs-lo
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • LMDE ati hd5650的驱动总算弄得差不多了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449652 ati提供的.run构建debian的package必然会出错，所以就直接使用了源里提供的。fglrx-driver已经是13.4版的驱动的样子，但很遗憾的是开机黑屏，xorg.0.log里面似乎是failed to open cmmqs connection的error. 不过却发现源里的fglrx-legacy-driver是
<^k^> ─> 可以打开X的，虽然有unsupported hardware的水印。去掉水印后感觉还可以。 当然有bug 偶尔会闪屏 不过已经可 …
<a_> printf("hello world\n")
<apue> 吼吼两句
<apue> freeflying 摔死你
<jusss> 谁给个pt站的邀请码呀
<apue> 说清楚什么pt
<apue> quit
<freeflying> tui00pp---p;p=[;ppi  nkkk[]
<a_> jfkdljf
<a_> quit
<Muton> 基友。基友
<Muton> jusss: 少妇你在哪
 * pocoyo 呵呵
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • btrfs 做 raid5 的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449654 4个硬盘，格式化时用的是命令是 Code: mkfs.btrfs -d raid5 但现在检查时发现，有 raid1 字样，这是什么意思？ System, RAID1: total=8.00MB, used=4.00KB Metadata, RAID1: total=1.00GB, used=48.63MB Code: [root@Liu-Server liumailong]# btrfs fi df /home Data: total=8.00MB, used=0.00 Data, RAID5:
<^k^> ─> total=36.00GB, used=33.87GB System, RAID1: total=8.00MB, used=4.00KB System: total=4.00MB, used=0.00 Metadata, RAID1: total=1.00GB, used=48 …
<jackness> Muton, 木头，你在忙什么？
<October21> jackness: 你后来干什么去了？
<Muton> jackness: 干完农活回来吃饭睡觉
<jackness> October21, 说出来 你不信 我后来家里停电 到八点才来电
<October21> 我学校，就检修停过
<jackness> Muton, 你一定是个高手 告诉我从事什么工作的 编程工程师 还是项目经理 还是系统源代码编写人员
<jackness> 我这次是线路老化 所以跳闸了
<jackness> 你看我的make file之后 有什么想法了吗
<railly> 有人升级到ubuntu13.10了么？
<Muton> jackness: 为什么这么认为
<jackness> Muton, 感觉你很牛啊
<October21> jackness: make在哪？
<jackness> October21, 我不是把那个文件发到那个网址上面了吗 你没看到吗
<Muton> jackness: 我天天搞基，你觉得我很牛？
<October21> jackness: 网址？
<jackness> Muton, 你是编程太厉害了 没时间恋爱 所以只能高级了
<October21> 我显然没看到网址
<railly> 编程我也想学
<railly> 求带
<railly> clear
<Muton> jackness: 好感动，来我们先搞一炮
<jackness> October21, http://code.bulix.org/cdw7x0-84616
<^k^> jackness ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<jackness> Muton, 不好意思 我喜欢女人 你先和别人吧 我给你加油古井
<jackness> Muton, 加油 加油 
<QaZwSx> 有人帮我看看，rhythmbox出问题了
<QaZwSx> 打开播一会就自动关闭
<Muton> jackness: 哎呀，不好意思，歪了，把你射颜了
<railly> ……
<QaZwSx> 我用终端打开rhythmbox，得到下面的警告Warning: Throbber animation not loaded: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'get_base_size'
<QaZwSx>   warn ("Throbber animation not loaded: %s" % e, Warning)
<jackness> Muton, 你意淫的本事真大 日本片你看得多了 骚年
<QaZwSx> 这频道。。。
<jackness> iMadper, 大哥，我的那个3.4版本的python好像有很大问题 不能正常编程 如何删除啊 救救我啊
<Muton> 我们来谈一下技术
<October21> jackness: 看小窗
<Muton> 我发现w3school真是个学习网页的好去处. Jackness
<iMadper> jackness: 你有google过吗
<Muton> 还可以下载chm离线文件
<Muton> ubuntu下载一个90k的chm插件就可以顺利使用
<jackness> iMadper, 我错了 我先谷歌吧
<iMadper> jackness: 到现在你还没有看 /topic?
<October21> jackness: 你不能看小窗？？
<October21> 擦，我无语
<Muton> jackness: 当我发现这一点的时候我决定介绍给大家，希望能帮助你们
<jackness> iMadper, 其实我看了 但是还是觉得网上讲的太繁琐了 make unstall 命令好像不行 我难道要到makefile里面一个个去找吗？
<iMadper> jackness: 那你提问的时候, 要说出你都做过什么, 比如, 你试过 make uninstall但是不管用. 这对别人帮你有帮助. 类似的文字, 在/topic里面的smart question里面有讲, 但是你提问这么多次, 还是不会主动提供消息给别人...  http://askubuntu.com/questions/315953/cant-uninstall-manually-installed-python-2-7-5
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Can't uninstall manually installed python 2.7.5 - Ask Ubuntu
<tenzu> iMadper: 大神你好，新人求带
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼猪神好
<tenzu> iMadper: 你没出门旅游一下？
<iMadper> tenzu: 没, 宅男
<tenzu> iMadper: 比如去九寨沟什么的
<iMadper> tenzu: 我身上的钱, 连河北都到不了
<tenzu> iMadper: 你就是forever alone的命？
<iMadper> tenzu: 不能同意你更多
<tenzu> iMadper: 没钱可以找神给你汇款
<iMadper> tenzu: do it right now plz
<tenzu> iMadper: 神不会给我钱的，他抠门
<iMadper> ten
<iMadper> tenzu: 我跟你一样, 不会从他手里拿到钱
<tenzu> iMadper: 你怎么穷成这样？买土豪金了？
<iMadper> tenzu: 我最多买一个土豪金的屏幕贴膜...
<tenzu> iMadper: 一定是去高档会所把工资霍霍光了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何这样标识pdf文档？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449656 我在阅读pdf版本的图书，希望做到：今天2013-10-4日，阅读到了第10页第5行，我做个标记，关闭文档，过几天，接着读。 2013-10-8，我只要一打开pdf，就立即显示我已经读到第10页第5行，我翻到上次的地方，立即删除标记，继
<^k^> ─> 续往下读，今天不读了，又做个标记。 每次都这样操作，请问，如何做到？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 …
<freeflying> iMadper, 总算填平了坑
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • uTorrent 快速启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449658 uTorrent 的linux版本的启动比较麻烦，想要用bash编个脚本启动，但是只是启动了服务器，没有启动firefox界面程序。谢谢指点！ #!/bin/sh firefox cd /home/yi/下载/utorrent-server-v3_0 ./utserver firefox http://localhost:8080/gui/ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mathsart — 2013-10-04 22:4
<^k^> ─> 5
<jusss> iMadper: ie8 64位为啥不能设默认浏览器？
<gebjgd> jusss: 因爲是垃圾ie
<moc375> how to use rsync backup web server
<gebjgd> moc375: 看rsync的用法
<gebjgd> moc375: 一般-a就夠了
<GODDOG> 大家睡了？ 
<moc375> 我现在有一台webserver需要转移，有一些自定义分区，系统版本也不一致，所以我想以防万一参考些实例文章，有推荐的吗？
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 你猜呢
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 不睡了a啊
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 我不在天朝
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 真好
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 年輕人努力奮鬥 你也能變好
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 变成和你一样？
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 留學  之後順利找到工作  順利工作幾年 拿到長居
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 你什么时候留学的？
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 研究生还是 本科？
<gebjgd> 研究生留學的
<gebjgd> 畢業幾年了
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 哦
<gebjgd> wowoto: 好久不見了  我我頭
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 大家都在路上
<wowoto> sorry for my cant input chinere this moment..
<wowoto> nice to see all my friends here 
<wowoto> :_)
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 什麼路上？
<gebjgd> wowoto: 擦 你這英文變次了
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 人生的路上 梦想的路上
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 或者说死亡的路上
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 我的夢想已經實現 就看下一代了
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 等倒是有夢想 35歲買一手寶馬
<jusss> gebjgd: 我还以为你说35岁上火星呢
<gebjgd> jusss: 。。。。。。
<gebjgd> jusss: 其實我也不想買寶馬
<gebjgd> jusss: 我想買地和房
<jusss> gebjgd: 35岁上个18岁的美国白种妹子
<gebjgd> jusss: 那不如德國的純
<jusss> gebjgd: 最后口爆
<gebjgd> jusss: 爆你的頭
<gebjgd> jusss: 美國的容易雜交
<jusss> gebjgd: 美国的电影最后都是颜射和口爆
<jusss> gebjgd: 几乎没有看到中出的
<jusss> gebjgd: 而且多p的也少
<jusss> gebjgd: 不像tokyohot那么重口
<gebjgd> jusss: 多看德國的 更給力
<gebjgd> jusss: 美國的還是靦腆
<jusss> gebjgd: 看美国的习惯了，感觉德国比美国还未开化
<^k^_is_bot> 哎，有啥好看的，不如赶紧找个姑凉练习练习
<gebjgd> .......
<jusss> 没有练习对象呀
<gebjgd> ^k^_is_bot: 你能不突然從機器變成人麼
<^k^> gebjgd, .. 休息一下 ..  02:18 
<jusss> 同时开着4部电影下载
<jusss> 睡觉去
<^k^> 05:01
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-05
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • ubuntu下可以保护眼睛的软件:Redshift http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449666 如今很多led的显示器看起来会非常的白,这主要是蓝光的作用,这种蓝光长时间使用会让眼睛不舒服. Redshift是老外弄的一个软件,就是减少这种蓝光,让显示器看起来偏灰,偏黄.相对来说能一定程度减少对眼睛的伤害. 使用后眼睛感觉会
<^k^> ─> 更舒服一些 安装: Redshift in Ubuntu Software Centre 参考: http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-avai …
<knownbad> 我发誓看到Redshit in Ubuntu Software Centre.
<knownbad> 血便。
<chenshaoju> 杜紫藤
<chenshaoju> 😖
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu下怎么上外网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449670 求指教 是vpn还是跟windows下一样通过浏览器？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 博学长智 — 2013-10-05 9:25
<jackness> 使用vpn还有什么东西要好好看的
<jackness> 我想知道
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8.1安装12.04的黑屏问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449678 在win8中安装ubuntu~开机时也有引导~但是。。进入ubuntu后首先是紫色的屏幕~然后就过一会黑屏了~同时会听到ubuntu启动的声音~但是一直时黑屏~win8系统使用正常~ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zyhnash — 2013-10-05 9:54
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 请问64位的ubuntu13.04安装32位的matlab会不会出问题呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449679 机器装的是ubuntu13.04 64位版本，装matlab用来做大量计算，怕装32位matlab在做计算的时候出问题，但是64位的又装不上……请问会不会出现我担心的这种情况呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ssar — 2013-10-05 10:47
<jackness> iMadper, 大哥，你忙什么呢？
<jackness> iMadper, 你天天看linux源代码也累啊 跟我聊两句啊
<October21> jackness: 你搞定没昨天的问题？
<jackness> October21, 你这个大哥都没帮我搞定 我就随他去了啊 我用python写程序啊 大不了不用python3啊
<October21> 我也是菜鸟
<October21> 你贴的Makefile文件中没卸载部分
<October21> 你确定你贴的是真确的
<jackness> 我想我应该把所有的信息都贴上了吧
<jackness> 我直接全选 复制的
<jackness> 那个应该没有字数限制吧
<jackness> iMadper, 大哥啊，你那么忙啊 都没空理我啊
<October21> 正常Makefile文件会有uninstall部分
<October21> 你自己看到没？
<October21> 在结尾部分
<October21> 会有install uninstall clean
<October21> 你贴的只有 install
<October21> 怎么回事，你再仔细看看
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 在13.04下vbox 访问 USB 子系统失败. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449680 按照网上说的使用命令 sudo gpasswd -a xxx vboxusers.但是完全不起作用。 求大神指导。不胜感激！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 ub36241189 — 2013-10-05 11:27
<jackness> 那我再看看
<October21> jackness: ?
<lucky2> 下youtube的视频有什么办法可以把字幕一起下载下来吗
<October21> lucky2: Hello
<lucky2> October21: long time no see!
<jackness> October21, 我把后半部分再贴一次 你看看呢
<October21> 嗯
<October21> jackness: 可以啊
<jackness> October21, http://code.bulix.org/wof21x-84623
<^k^> jackness ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<jackness> October21, 谢谢了 我比较菜 麻烦你了
<jackness> October21, 今天我大哥比较忙看来 不管我了
<ofan> iMadper: 你用dell u2212h?
<October21> jackness: 我还是没看到uninstall部分
<October21> 我也没弄明白
<jackness> October21, 那我就没办法了啊 估计里面根本没有卸载部分 不然我怎么sudo make uninstall 没反应的
<October21> 你make clean试试
<jackness> iMadper, 什么是dell u2212h
<October21> jackness: 你输入命令没？
<October21> 别打岔
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu强制锁ROOT好恶心啊！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449681 12.04还能通过设置密码开启ROOT,13.04完全就不能用了，制作商有这心思搞怎么限制ROOT用户不如把系统弄得更稳定一些，别整天崩溃的 我就学习用，虚拟机耍耍，大不了重装，没事限制ROOT有毛用？我不用你费心考虑安全的事。真是皇上
<^k^> ─> 不急太监急 统计信息: 发表于 由 愤怒的阿狸 — 2013-10-05 11:39
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 有人玩btanks这个游戏吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449682 目标是什么？我总是时间到。然后结果。不知如何过关。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu777 — 2013-10-05 11:44
<jackness> iMadper, 你知道什么是dswm吗？
<hoxily> ^k^: 台风来袭，你知道吗？
<^k^> hoxily, 不，我不知道。  12:40 
<hoxily> ^k^: 你竟然不知道啊。
<^k^> hoxily, 是什么让你以为我不知道啊？  12:42 
<hoxily> ^k^: 你刚才自己说的啊，笨蛋！
<^k^> hoxily, 谢谢你告诉我。  12:44 
<jackness> 晕死 机器人说话了
<jackness> ^k^,你会说话的吗？
<^k^> jackness, 我从来没有考虑过它。  12:48 
<wowoto> faint
<jackness> 看来机器人也是会说话的
<hoxily> test
<^k^> hoxily:点点点.  13:02 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 菜单栏有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449684 看图片 系统刚装好的 统计信息: 发表于 由 Doucr — 2013-10-05 13:18
<tenzu> 测试
<^k^> tenzu:点点点.  13:50 
<eexpress> 疼疼
<tenzu> eexpress: 拜神!
<ofan> iMadper`: ping
<ofan> iMadper`: ping
<ofan> iMadper`: ping
<ofan> iMadper`: ping
<ofan> iMadper`: ping
<eexpress> 。
<ofan> iMadper`: ping
<^k^> ofan: .. .. ..
<ofan> iMadper`: ping
<tenzu> kk竟然不工作
<eexpress> 呕饭
<^k^> ofan: .. .. ..
<tenzu> eexpress: 神你没去九寨沟游玩么?
<ofan> eexpress: 大姨
<eexpress> 疼疼不出去玩?
<eexpress> 天，昨天去一个公园，都赌得差点不想去了
<eexpress> å µ
<ofan> iMadper`: 推荐一款耳机吧（不是耳塞和入耳），价格适中的
<tenzu> eexpress: 我得照看黄子啊
<eexpress> 乖乖儿子啊。是女儿吧
<eexpress> 没见过照片
<tenzu> ofan: beyer dynamic DTXXX
<tenzu> eexpress: 不能随便给你看
<ofan> 掰亚动力？
<tenzu> ofan: 好象是这个名字
<ofan> tenzu: dtXXX是啥
<ofan> 成人版？
<eexpress> 。。是女儿，直接定亲算了。
<tenzu> ofan: 我用的440,现在好像是8开头的
<ofan> tenzu: 多少米？效果怎样
<tenzu> ofan: DT880
<tenzu> ofan: 木耳,但是听时间长了没有不适感
<tenzu> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/beyerdynamic-DT-440-Premium-Headphones/dp/B000Y04OSU
<^k^> tenzu ... ⇪ Amazon.com : beyerdynamic DT 440 Premium Headphones : Electronics
<ofan> tenzu: 哎呦 300多刀，我把内裤卖了也不值这么多啊
<tenzu> ofan: 找特价的时候买啊,我这个3年前到手才RMB400+
<ofan> tenzu: .....
<ofan> tenzu: 哪里买的
<tenzu> ofan: 米国亚马逊
<ofan> 。。。
<tenzu> ofan: 海淘嘛
<tenzu> ofan: 要不你上个AKG高端,碉堡了
<ofan> tenzu: 啥型号
<ofan> tenzu: 我听过akg 450貌似，不喜欢那声音
<tenzu> ofan: http://www.smzdm.com/?s=AKG 这么多
<^k^> tenzu ... ⇪ AKG | AKG的所有优惠精选_AKG优惠促销信息_AKG网购优惠券_什么值得买
<ofan> 金属味太弄，鼓声“咚咚”都变成“叮叮”
<tenzu> ofan: 以前同事买过一个,米国亚马逊上合RMB4000+,不知道型号
<tenzu> ofan: 要不给你问问?
<ofan> 4000+。。
<tenzu> ofan: 装B利器
<ofan> tenzu: 这个B装不起
<ofan> tenzu: 这个dt880电脑推不懂吧
<ofan> 250欧的
<tenzu> ofan: 配耳放
<ofan> tenzu: 不会吧，送的？
<tenzu> ofan: DT440直接插电脑没问题
<ofan> 没钱买二房
<tenzu> ofan: 当然自己配了
<ofan> 440只有32欧，没压力
<tenzu> ofan: DT880有三个版本，阻抗分别为600、250和32Ω
<ofan> dt990比880还便宜？
<tenzu> 这个没研究
<jackness> 电脑用的耳机 什么牌子好 什么价位好
<tenzu> 神竟然走了
<jackness> 是不是越贵越好
<tenzu> jackness: 得看你兜里有多少钱
<jackness> tenzu，我口袋里有九千
<tenzu> jackness: 那能买个不错的耳机
<jackness> tenzu，哪个牌子比较好呢 推荐下
<tenzu> jackness: 我只用过beyerdynamic DT440, 觉得还不错
<jackness> tenzu,那我知道了，我先买个便宜点的吧
<ofan> 。。。。
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<tenzu> ofan: 决定花几万买个耳机?
<jiero> tenzu: yo
<tenzu> jiero: 没出去玩?
<jiero> ofan: 花$100买个耳机吧。
<jiero> tenzu: 不玩。我对外出其实没啥兴趣。
<ofan> tenzu: 买不起
<tenzu> ofan: AKG似乎有不少几百块的耳机,估计你看不上
<jiero> ofan: 美籍华人你搞个二手的就好了
<tenzu> jiero: 你是注定forever alone么?
<jiero> tenzu: 嗯。
<ofan> 我在看二手的
<ofan> 貌似比较神器的就是dt880和hd600
<ofan> 32欧的比250欧的还贵100多刀。。
<jiero> ofan: amazon卖二手毒颚
<jiero> ofan: 。。。你还是别用奇异的量词吧。
<jiero> ofan: $ € £ 很明白。别用欧刀镑。。。
<ofan> jiero: 欧=欧姆，你太没文化了
<tenzu> 233
<jiero> ofan: 我没见过250欧姆的。。。
<ofan> jiero: http://www.amazon.com/beyerdynamic-DT-880-Premium-250/dp/B000F2BLTM
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Amazon.com: beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium Headphones (250 ohms): Electronics
<jiero> ofan: 哦。第一次知道。直接32调到250
<ofan> 都推荐买250欧的，还便宜点
<jiero> ofan: 呃。是么。。
<jiero> ofan: 你有那种耳朵和环境听出区别来么？你是音乐爱好者？
<tenzu> ofan: 然后买个耳放又搭进去几百美刀
<ofan> jiero: 我是音乐家
<jiero> ofan: 假说？
<ofan> tenzu: 有几十刀的
<jiero> ofan: 也买二手的，然后发现你不能带你的耳机外出？
<ofan> jiero: 我有入耳的
<jiero> ofan: 有钱的你竟然选择这么麻烦的方式，你肯定是音乐家（+）
<tenzu> 罗姐竟然用的是chatzilla
<lnxfei> 有人吗  
<^k^> lnxfei:点点点.  14:39 
<lnxfei> bug fix什么意思
<lnxfei> thanks
<jackness> 谁用python编程 帮我看看这个代码 有什么错误 怎么运行不了 http://code.bulix.org/1tqdcy-84624
<^k^> jackness ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<Hoxily> 咦，竟然开彩色了。
<hrzhu> 你的months列表定义的不对 少打了很多,
<jackness> hrzhu, 少打了很多吗？少打了哪些啊？
<jackness> hrzhu, 大神 求助
<Hoxily> jackness: 少了“,”
<Hoxily> 逗号
<Hoxily> 于是合并成一个单独的字符串了。
<jackness> Hoxily, 大神原来是这样啊 谢谢了 我是太粗心了啊 编程千万不能粗心啊  对不起大家了
<jackness>  File "codelist2-1", line 1
<jackness> SyntaxError: Non-ASCII character '\xe6' in file codelist2-1 on line 1, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details
<^k^> jackness ⇪ ti: PEP 0263 -- Defining Python Source Code Encodings
<jackness> 好像还是有问题啊
<jackness> 哪位大神帮我看看 报错的是什么意思
<jackness> 没有声明什么啊
<gebjgd> lnxfei: 你需要的是英漢詞典
<Hoxily> jackness: 非utf-8编码的文件，需要声明文件的编码
<jackness> Hoxily, 我该做些什么呢 如何声明编码
<gebjgd> jackness: 不要在win下編碼就是了 
<Hoxily> jackness: 或者你在保存文件时候，存成utf-8格式
<Hoxily> jackness: 简体中文Windows的 编码是 GBK
<Hoxily> jackness: 可以在你的py文件开头第一行之前插入“# coding: gbk”
<jackness> Hoxily, 我是用vi写的啊 
<Hoxily> jackness: 第二行也可以
<jackness> Hoxily, 我是ubuntu系统啊
<jackness> 我试试看
<Hoxily> More precisely, the first or second line must match the regular
<Hoxily>     expression "coding[:=]\s*([-\w.]+)".
<lnxfei> gebjgd: 英汉词典不行, bug 修复, 但我觉得bug fix 可能还有其他的行业术语
<gebjgd> lnxfei: 沒有
<hrzhu> ubuntu下的vi应该默认就存成utf-8
<hrzhu> 吧
<gebjgd> lnxfei: goldendict
<gebjgd> hrzhu: 顯然
<Hoxily> hrzhu: 有可能terminal设置成 zh_CN.GBK 的locale呢？
<jackness> Hoxily, 我加了#coding:gbk了啊 还是同样错误啊
<lnxfei> gebjgd: goldendict和stardict你觉得哪个好? 
<hrzhu> jackness: 你再吧所有代码贴一边
<Hoxily> jackness: 那说明不是gbk编码的。
<StarBrilliant> https://plus.google.com/109189401734591134176/posts/89zvsRqFvcb
<^k^> StarBrilliant ⇪ t: Sam Bliss - Google+ - 求扩散我的B站新投稿
<Hoxily> jackness: 改成 # coding:utf-8
<StarBrilliant> 抱歉发错频道了
<StarBrilliant> sorry
<hrzhu> lnxfei: 我推荐 Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary 8 有 Linux 的电子版
<Hoxily> StarBrilliant: :)
<hrzhu> lnxfei: stardict 用过 排版很差 而且好像不维护了
<jackness>  Non-ASCII character '\xe6' in file codelist2-1.py on line 1, but no encoding declared; see http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html for details
<^k^> jackness ⇪ ti: PEP 0263 -- Defining Python Source Code Encodings
<jackness> 还是这个错误啊
<StarBrilliant> jackness: # -*- encoding: utf-8 -*-
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 开头写上
<jackness> http://code.bulix.org/ikqlb0-84625
<^k^> jackness ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<jackness> 好 我试试看
<ofan> tenzu: 买了...
<tenzu> ofan: 啥?
<Hoxily> jackness: 你执行 file codelist2-1.py 看看，输出是什么？
<ofan> tenzu: 880
<tenzu> ofan: 无论买那个你都是壕
<tenzu> ofan: 真壕
<ofan> tenzu: 心痒啊
<jackness> StarBrilliant, 大神 成功了  谢谢了 能告诉我是什么原因吗 
<tenzu> ofan: 二手的?
<ofan> tenzu: 二手的跟新的差10块
<hrzhu> 刚才试了下 应该是没申明编码的问题  用 Python 3 就不会有这个问题了
<jackness> Year:1986
<jackness> Month(1-12):2 
<jackness> Day(1-31):31
<jackness> Feburuary31st,1986
<jackness> 运行结果就是这样的 
<hrzhu> 我从来不在注释里写中文 所以以前没遇到过这问题
<gebjgd> lnxfei: 我要是和你說stardict 你問我這個問題就對了  我沒和你提stardict
<jackness> StarBrilliant, 谢谢大神 这个加上去就是转编码的吗？
<tenzu> ofan: 耳放怎么解决的?
<gebjgd> ofan: 買了啥？
<ofan> tenzu: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0070UFMOW/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Amazon.com : Fiio E17 USB DAC Headphone Amplifier : Electronics
<ofan> 加起来还是比32欧的880便宜
<Hoxily> jackness: http://www.python.org/peps/pep-0263.html 自己去找GOOGLE翻译，把pep-0263 好好看一遍就懂了。
<^k^> Hoxily ⇪ ti: PEP 0263 -- Defining Python Source Code Encodings
<tenzu> ofan: 裤衩还在么?
<ofan> gebjgd: 肠男
<tenzu> gebjgd: yo
<ofan> tenzu: 脱了
<jackness> Hoxily, 恩 好的 谢谢
<ofan> gebjgd: 我搞了个chromecast
<gebjgd> ofan: 啥東西？
<ofan> gebjgd: 推荐你也弄个
<gebjgd> ofan: chromebook?
<ofan> gebjgd: 不是
<gebjgd> ofan:  url
<ofan> gebjgd: 一个小东西，能直接插电视hdmi，然后播放视频等
<gebjgd> ofan: 我有了
<gebjgd> ofan: 用了1年了
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。扯吧，今年才出的
<Hoxily> jackness: google 神翻译， http://translate.google.com.hk/translate?hl=zh-CN&sl=en&tl=zh-CN&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.python.org%2Fdev%2Fpeps%2Fpep-0263%2F
<^k^> Hoxily ⇪ ti: Google 翻译
<gebjgd> ofan: 都有什麼功能
<ofan> gebjgd: http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/chromecast/#netflix?gclid=CNGL9-aU_7kCFbFDMgodQjYASg
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: Chromecast 
<wowoto> @pocoyo
<wowoto> :)
<ofan> gebjgd: 直接播放网络视频，不需要电脑链接电视，也可以用手机控制
<jackness> python开头加#!/usr/bin/python这个有什么用  我都不加的
<ofan> 有点电视盒的感觉
<gebjgd> ofan: 我有電視盒子了
<gebjgd> ofan: 用了1年了
<wowoto> 好久没来了~
<gebjgd> ofan: 隨便放網絡視頻
<ofan> gebjgd: 啥牌子
<jackness> Hoxily, 神翻译后面一塌糊涂 还是看英文好
<gebjgd> ofan: 國產的  支持2usb 1個sata wifi
<Hoxily> jackness: 加了 shell 就可以知道用什么程序开解释执行这个文件
<Hoxily> jackness: 那你看英文原文。
<lnxfei> hrzhu: Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary 8 这个装完后启动命令是什么? 
<jackness> Hoxily, 问题是我没加还是照样能运行啊 一定要加吗 我写的都没加
<hrzhu> lnxfei: 不会吧。。。你装的那么快
<ofan> gebjgd: 我不是说的播放硬盘上的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我说类似小米盒子那种
<lnxfei> hrzhu: 怎么了, 我用的gentoo, 直接emerge就行了 
<gebjgd> ofan: 說的就是播放網絡的
<Hoxily> jackness: 就好比windows以文件扩展名来判断文件类型。
<hrzhu> 我自己ln -s 了一个oald到 /usr/bin 启动文件在你安装目录里
<gebjgd> ofan: 還能播放本地硬盤  錄製
<ofan> gebjgd: 多少米？
<gebjgd> ofan: 這種產品天朝多的是
<gebjgd> ofan: 200軟民比
<gebjgd> ofan: 還有eth口
<hrzhu> lnxfei: oald是有版权的 我很好奇它竟然会在gentoo的emerge 我用的是盗版的
<ofan> gebjgd: 。。。你在国内买的？
<jackness> Hoxily, 哦这个意思 但是这个好像作用不大 在这个系统里面 我都没加 运行py程序完全没问题
<gebjgd> ofan: 別人給帶的
<ofan> gebjgd: 有链接没
<Hoxily> jackness: 脚本文件本质上都是文本文本，需要一种方法来判断具体类型。
<gebjgd> ofan: 新的跑的是android 4.2
<ofan> gebjgd: ...不可能200吧
<jackness> Hoxily, 我看很多视频作者在写代码的时候都是加的，但是这里面有扩展名.py啊
<gebjgd> ofan: 等  我給你鏈接
<ofan> 能跑4.2的配置不低
<Hoxily> jackness: 如果你用 python codelist2-1.py 这种方式来执行当然没问题。
<ofan> rasp pi都$35，跑4.2估计够呛
<gebjgd> ofan:  我沒說200的支持4.2
<jackness> Hoxily, 对啊 我都是这样的 如果用./来运行 要chmod的
<ofan> gebjgd: 我就问你的多少钱，你跟我说别的干啥
<hrzhu> jackness: 不加你需要python filename.py运行 下了之后你给他运行权限(chmod +x filename.py)之后就能用./filename.py的方式运行了 他会自己去找你指定的解释器
<gebjgd> ofan: 200
<Hoxily> jackness: 你给 codelist2-1.py 加可执行权限，用./codelist2-1.py 来执行的话，在没有 #! 这种声明情况下，是当作 shell脚本来执行。
<ofan> gebjgd: 发链接
<Hoxily> 而不是python
<gebjgd> ofan: http://www.mygica.cn/cpzs.asp?id=15
<^k^> gebjgd ... ⇪ Í-equiv="X-UA-Compatible" content="IE=EmulateIE7; text/html; charset=gb2312">
<ofan> gebjgd: 哪个型号？都没标价格
<ofan> 看配置200绝对太扯了
<jackness> Hoxily, 哦 是这样 感觉就是chmod 之后 还是能正常使用运行的 用./，只是不能用filename.py这样运行 
<gebjgd> ofan: 去淘寶上看 一堆廣告
<ofan> 1.6g cpu+1g 内存+wifi就500+
<gebjgd> ofan: 我用的是老版本
<gebjgd> ofan: 跑的是定製的系統
<jackness> Hoxily, 书上说是可以直接那样运行的 实际不行
<wowoto> 囧了,firefox没法输入英文..
<lnxfei> hrzhu: stardict-oxford-en-zh-gb我装的这个, 可能跟你说的不是一个软件  
<ofan> gebjgd: 继续忽悠
<hrzhu> lnxfei: 显然不是。。。 你装的是stardict
<gebjgd> ofan: 擦 300
<gebjgd> ofan: 賺咯
<gebjgd> ofan: 我就給那人30歐
<ofan> 小米的269
<Hoxily> jackness: 那是因为没把 脚本所在目录添加到 PATH 环境变量里面。
<gebjgd> ofan: 美如畫 m5
<lnxfei> hrzhu: 我发现了  
<ofan> gebjgd: 只有v5，没m5
<gebjgd> ofan: 老型號
<gebjgd> ofan: taobao上有
<jackness> Hoxily, 这个也要和设置java环境一样改PATH吗 我都没改过 比如java 说是ubuntu系统下不用设置环境变量的啊 这个有必要添加吗？
<gebjgd> ofan: 明明有 http://www.mygica.cn/cpzsinfo.asp?id=126
<Hoxily> jackness: http://code.bulix.org/e02qfn-84626
<^k^> Hoxily ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<ofan> gebjgd: 看上去还不错
<gebjgd> ofan: 我想買個新的  開博爾的 跑的是android
<wpah> 什么看上去不错呀
<gebjgd> ofan: 400到500吧
<ofan> 如果支持其他视频输出接口就好了
<lnxfei> hrzhu: Oxford Advanced Learner's 8 求下载地址哈, 谢谢了
<gebjgd> ofan: hdmi啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 我显示器没hdmi
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的也沒有 dvi2hdmi線
<ofan> 专业显示器都不用hdmi
<gebjgd> ofan: 之後加個音頻
<ofan> gebjgd: 我直接displayport
<ofan> gebjgd: chromecast好处是很小巧
<ofan> 还可以把电脑桌面镜像到电视
<gebjgd> ofan: 不值得
<ofan> gebjgd: 我觉得挺好
<wpah> 小电脑？？？
<wpah> 还是什么呀
<wpah> ？
<ofan> wpah: chromecast
<wpah> chromecast是什么？没了解，呵呵
<gebjgd> ofan: 準備買個新筆記本呢
<ofan> wpah: google
<gebjgd> ofan: acer的一款不錯 i5 fullhd
<wpah> 好吧
<ofan> gebjgd: ä¹°macbook pro, loool
<ofan> gebjgd: ä¹°thinkpad
<gebjgd> ofan: 那坑二代的東西
<gebjgd> ofan: thinkpad fullhd的至少1200歐
<wpah> 其实苹果电脑挺不错的
<ofan> gebjgd: tp确实感觉贵
<gebjgd> ofan: acer的才470歐 fullhd
<gebjgd> ofan: fullhd i5!
<ofan> i5的tp本都1w多rmb
<gebjgd> ofan: 1920x1080
<ofan> gebjgd: fullhd早有了
<ofan> gebjgd: MBP还是retina屏，比fullhd高多了
<hrzhu> lnxfei: http://simplecd.me/entry/Eg5TdD2p/ 自己慢慢拖吧
<hrzhu> lnxfei: ed2k://|file|%5B%E7%89%9B%E6%B4%A5%E9%AB%98%E9%98%B6%E8%8B%B1%E8%AF%AD%E8%AF%8D%E5%85%B8.%E7%AC%AC8%E7%89%88%5D.OALD8.iso|700600320|0aa68db60216b0c55b91d8cdb91c518c|h=cjdu5advdofkrye2yo2wuertdec2udzy|/ 
<gebjgd> ofan: mbp多少錢 廢話
<ofan> gebjgd: $2000
<gebjgd> ofan: 那腦殘專用機器
<gebjgd> ofan: 那就是了
<gebjgd> ofan: 反正我也跑debian
<ofan> gebjgd: 你太顽固了
<gebjgd> ofan: 還行吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 現在天天用raspi當mpd
<gebjgd> ofan: 手機都能控制 老婆表示很驚訝
<lnxfei> hrzhu: very thanks!
<jackness> Hoxily, 大概看懂了 说白了 就是如果没有#！的开头那句话 系统就要找能够执行这个程序的对应的系统调用是不是 啊 如果找不到可以执行这个程序的话 就说找不到命令 或者发错错误信息是吧 
<ofan> gebjgd: 控制啥
<gebjgd> ofan: 控制mpd
<ofan> gebjgd: 这有啥
<jackness> Hoxily, 我大概明白意思 所以这句话加了比较好 省得系统到处找程序来解释执行了
<jackness> Hoxily, 大神，你是学什么的啊 比我厉害多了
<gebjgd> ofan: 關鍵你需要支持音頻輸出的arm
<ofan> gebjgd: 不如弄个ardunio
<gebjgd> ofan: 啥東西？
<ofan> gebjgd: google
<ofan> gebjgd: 模块化的开源嵌入式设备
<jackness> 这里真是个好地方 好多好人啊 想想都温暖 有点想写诗了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我要它幹嘛
<gebjgd> ofan: 直接raspi完事
<ofan> gebjgd: 直接弄电脑更省事。。
<wpah> 小电脑比较方便
<gebjgd> ofan: 費電啊
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 开头加上 #!/usr/bin/env python 之后就可以直接 ./xxx.py 这样运行程序了
<wpah> 突然发现上网本也不是一无是处，呵呵
<wpah> 跑跑debian还是不错的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的raspi samba transmission-cli irssi mpd
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 第二行往往写 # -*- encoding: utf-8 -*-
<gebjgd> wpah: 上網本跑debian 3年了
<StarBrilliant> jackness: 如果是Python3就不用写第二行那个了，自动就是UTF-8
<wpah> gebjgd:我现在也是把我的上网本弄成debian在跑
<wpah> debian+openbox真不错
<ofan> 疼疼走了？
<ofan> gebjgd: 我nas全包了
<jackness> StarBrilliant, 谢谢大神的解释 不需要chmod吗 我电脑有python2.7 也有python3为什么没有默认使用python3呢
<gebjgd> ofan: 我還有個nas
<jackness> tag ='<a href="htttp://www.python.org">Python web site</a>'这个代码是个什么意思 我完全不理解 
<ofan> gebjgd: 我路由刷了tomato后直接挂载nas磁盘
<wpah> debian+openbox任务栏的电源图标与音量控制图标你们怎么弄的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我的路由沒有usb
<wpah> 我的都没有
<ofan> gebjgd: 我的也没
<ofan> gebjgd: 可以挂载samba磁盘,支持cifs就行
<ofan> 然后装上optware，路由就跟nas差不多了
<gebjgd> ofan: 我設備太多了 喜歡分開
<gebjgd> ofan: 我2個路由器
<gebjgd> ofan: 一個lan 給nas 和raspi
<gebjgd> ofan: 另外一個wlan
<gebjgd> ofan: wlan的那個 每天夜裏3年重啓
<ofan> gebjgd: 没必要
<gebjgd> ofan: 設備多 lan不夠
<ofan> nas,rasp pi得都用lan，其他的都wlan
<gebjgd> ofan: 電視盒子
<gebjgd> ofan: 電視機
<ofan> 无线性能不行
<ofan> gebjgd: 有电视盒了还连啥电视机
<gebjgd> ofan: 電視機有個smarttv功能
<wpah> 现在的外设太多了
<gebjgd> ofan: 看德國本地的電視啊
<wpah> 以后不要电视了，弄个大显示器挂墙上就好了
<wpah> 呵呵
<ofan> gebjgd: 太麻烦了
<ofan> 我讨厌设备多
<gebjgd> ofan: 沒辦法 設備多
<ofan> gebjgd: 这些设备，功能都重叠的
<gebjgd> ofan: 也不是
<ofan> 最后还不如搞个小型服务器，把这些都统一了
<gebjgd> ofan: 電視盒子看不了德國電視
<ofan> hpc
<gebjgd> ofan: 費點
<ofan> gebjgd: 我说除了电视的
<ofan> gebjgd: atom的省电，弄arm的也行
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以啊 我的設備都是arm
<ofan> gebjgd: 功能都重复，还是费电
<gebjgd> ofan: 準備再買個raspi 放廚房  mpd
<jackness> 现在的电视都是超大屏的android手机 里面都预装的安卓4.2系统的
<wpah> atom与arm的性能都不强吧
<ofan> gebjgd: 为了跑一个mpd，买个rasp pi....
<gebjgd> ofan: 恩 
<ofan> wpah: 不弱
<gebjgd> ofan: 爲了利用家裏的音箱啊
<ofan> gebjgd: naive的设计
<gebjgd> ofan: 我本來就是想家裏到處都放個raspi
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你給個方案
<wpah> ofan:哦哦，我的上网本也是atom的，感觉性能有限的很
<ofan> gebjgd: 浪费
<gebjgd> ofan: 那你給個方案
<ofan> gebjgd: 弄个音箱系统，覆盖家里，然后一个rasp pi控制所有的
<gebjgd> ofan: 不行啊  放的音樂不同的
<ofan> gebjgd: 也可以啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 你这思维太局限了，设备多了对路由压力大
<gebjgd> ofan: 佈線是個問題
<gebjgd> ofan: 所以2個路由
<ofan> gebjgd: 布线是要好好设计
<gebjgd> ofan: 有 raspi 就不需要佈線了
<ofan> 主要还是布线，因为装好就基本固定了
<gebjgd> ofan: wifi就夠了
<gebjgd> ofan: 就是貴
<ofan> gebjgd: 2个都不够
<gebjgd> ofan: 夠了  它每天重啓
<ofan> 一般路由连超过10个设备基本就很慢
<Hoxily> test
<ofan> gebjgd: 延时也高
<wpah> 路由自己搞个主机做软路由应该不错呀
 * gebjgd 出門
<ofan> wpah: 难搞
<wpah> 哦哦哦
<wpah> ofan:哦哦
<wpah> 你的debian都是跑什么桌面？
 * Hoxily test colorful text
<wpah> 轻量级的
<gebjgd> wpah: lxde xfce4
<wpah> gebjge:恩恩，Lxde不错
<wpah> 我觉得我的上网本很慢，可能是硬盘有问题国
<wpah> 了
<gebjgd> wpah: ssd路過
<wpah> 呵，厉害
<wpah> 下次我换下硬盘试试看
<wpah> 试试
<wpah> 都不在了呀，呵呵
<wpah> 突然安静了 
<onlylove> iMadper`: 人在不在？
<onlylove> imtxc_away: 粗来
<gebjgd> ofan: acer就是音箱不好
<ofan> gebjgd: 你家音箱不是很多么
<gebjgd> ofan: 遺憾  其實多加50歐弄個好音箱也不是錯的
<gebjgd> ofan: 我是說筆記本內置的
<gebjgd> ofan: 給老婆買的那個上網本是toshiba的 自帶harman/kardon 音箱  效果確實不一樣
<wpah> aebjgd：你买的上网本多少钱？
<wpah> gebjgd：你买的上网本多少钱？
<imtxc> onlylove: what?
<onlylove> imtxc: 你能听出128和320kbs的区别么，用一个mp3机器
<imtxc> ofan: 呕饭，看我们祖国人民有国庆节过，你羡慕不
<imtxc> onlylove: 没区别
<imtxc> onlylove: 320k 以下的，都一样……
<onlylove> imtxc: 那啥能听出区别
<ofan> gebjgd: MBP的音箱好
<ofan> gebjgd: 买吧
<imtxc> onlylove: flac 啊 ape 啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过也得有设备有耳机啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我研究了半天，128和320愣是没听出多大区别
<imtxc> onlylove: 在什么上面听
<onlylove> imtxc: mp3
<imtxc> onlylove: 你跟个  320k 较什么真呢……
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥意思，直接上ape？
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 什么 mp3
<onlylove> imtxc: 索尼的，不支持ape啊……
<imtxc> onlylove: wav 
<onlylove> imtxc: http://item.jd.com/766362.html?utm_source=detail.zol.com.cn&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_281_20120307007&utm_term=f1eb7ba764f84c1f9c56a5032a8ecb85
<^k^> onlylove ⇪ ti: 【索尼NWZ-B172F】索尼（SONY）NWZ-B172F 2G MP3 播放器 绿色 【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东商城
<imtxc> onlylove: 要买？
<wpah> fdisk -l
<onlylove> imtxc: 我手里有一个，我还买啥
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 用原装耳机研究半天了，快晕死了
<imtxc> onlylove: 找个 wav 试试
<onlylove> imtxc: 我找个支持APE的吧，我去找个OPPO X1去
<onlylove> firefox24一堆插件不能用，真要命，downthemall和chatzilla都不让用
<adam8157> imtxc: iMadper` 土壕在哪
<lnxfei> onlylove: 个人感觉firefox插件太砸了 
<adam8157> beyerdynamic DT880
<lnxfei> onlylove: 我现在用opera 12  为什么感觉速度没firefox快 
<adam8157> lnxfei: firefox的插件借口是最强的.... 所以才能支撑vimperator之类的插件
<onlylove> lnxfei: 因为换webkit了呗
<onlylove> lnxfei: 说firefox插件渣，你弄个好点的
<onlylove> lnxfei: 我和你说，你还是感觉，webkit肯定比gekco快
<onlylove> lnxfei: 可能你暂时网速不好而已
<miusang> webkit 我这边也是比较快的。
<imtxc> adam8157: 丫约会去了
<jackness> 无损音乐的效果比128的效果好很多
<onlylove> jackness: 木耳求拯救
<yunfan> adam8157: 这些哈希和讲密码校验的文档都是坨屎
<jackness> onlylove, 不是吧 一个一首歌 28M左右 一个只有5 6M 你都听不出来吗 你的耳机不好 还是你的播放器太差呢
<onlylove> jackness: 我今天拿着同一台机器把320和128折腾了半天了
<onlylove> jackness: 索尼那机器素质不错的
<GODDOG> jackness: 无损音乐 在数据上多了什么
<GODDOG> jackness: 能和我说说吗？ 
<hrzhu> cd的音质和320k mp3的区别很明显的 用一般的耳机就能听出来~
<jackness> GODDOG, 不要那么专业好不好 只是听起来感觉声音更立体感了 你叫我说专业知识 我肯定不行的 大神 我只是靠耳朵听
<wowoto>  hello
<jackness> GODDOG, 所以我一直下载无损音乐听
<^k^> wowoto:点点点.  17:43 
<jackness> onlylove, 你可能是耳机不够给力 买个几百块的耳机  配合无损音乐 你肯定能听出差别的
<miusang> ubuntu下用什么软件播放无损音乐呢，推荐？
<onlylove> jackness: 几百块到几？300和900差别大着呢
<jackness> onlylove, 128的和无损的感觉还是很容易分辨的 虽然我不是超级hifi发烧友
<zhou> 大家好，请问只能在网页里面聊么？？
<onlylove> jackness: 我研究的不是无损，是320和128
<onlylove> zhou: 啥系统
<jackness> onlylove, 当然 但是分辨128和无损 300的 我想也能很容易听出来的
<zhou> linuxmint
<miusang> ==
<onlylove> jackness: 我说实话，我今天没研究明白，等晚上安静的时候再试试吧
<onlylove> zhou: 很多啊，xchat,weechat irssi chatzilla
<zhou> onlylove 你好，我实在是无法在chat中找到这里
<onlylove> zhou: pigdin也可以的
<yunfan> 甴曱
<jackness> onlylove, 好像这方面 imadper是专家 
<zhou> 怎么添加这个服务器？
<onlylove> jackness: 所以那货据说去约会了
<jackness> X-Chat里面不是有列表吗
<onlylove> jackness: 我就来抓imtxc了
<jackness> onlylove, 他去约会啦 ！！！哈哈哈哈
<zhou> 有列表的，可都是英文的
<miusang>  imadper是什么？
<jackness> onlylove, 今天等他回来 好好问问他约会的故事
<jackness> 你先选择freenode
<jackness> 连接
<onlylove> jackness: 你问去吧，我考虑下我的人身安全先不八卦了
<zhou> freenode是什么
<jackness> 然后会让你填写频道 你就填写Ubuntu-cn
<jackness> 点确定就能到这里了
<jackness> onlylove, 那我还是当不知道吧 不然大神生气 以后就不帮我解答问题了
<jackness> iMadper`, 
<jackness> imtxc, 你和imadper是朋友？
<jackness> 你用X-Chat先选择freenode 
<zhou> jackness 你说的是服务器的进入频道？
<jackness> 还是让大神们来解答你吧 freenode就是一个网址 我也说不清 我是菜鸟
<wowoto> :)
<miusang> AMD cpu的 有用 最新内核 什么电源管理的吗:-D
<jackness> zhou, 你是用X-Chat客户端吗？
<zhou> 是的，我有的chat
<zhou> 我好想找到教程了，我先试试去
<wowoto> xchat 教程?
<wowoto> ..
<zhou> 是ubuntu的irc添加教程，在wiki里
<wowoto> 好吧.你这会儿不是在irc里边么..
<wowoto> 试啥呢
<wowoto> :)
<zhou_> 成功了
<wowoto> ...
<zzZhou> 大家好，是这样，我昨天试图将任务栏改为全局菜单，结果所有教程方法实验均无法成功获取控件
<zzZhou> 我的是linuxmint XFCE的
<zzZhou> 请问有人能帮忙么
<onlylove> openbox用户看着你，无能为力
<zzZhou> openbox是什么的
<zzZhou> unix么？
<onlylove> window manager
<zzZhou> 虚拟机？
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 你怎么看ubuntu on android http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449687 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-10-05 18:05
<zzZhou> K，这是啥
<onlylove> 窗口管理器
<onlylove> 别捣乱
<zzZhou> 。。。
<onlylove> 你都说xfce了，我再来个其他系统不是找麻烦了
<zzZhou> 好吧
<zzZhou> xfce 4.10 求全局桌面教材
<zzZhou> 不是，全局菜单教材
<zzZhou> onlylove 你知不知道PPA更新怎么弄
<zzZhou> 请问PPA更新怎么弄
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求助：如何安装ubuntu for android在x86的电脑上 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449688 ubuntu for android 官网上说支持x86的板子 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-10-05 18:11
<imtxc> jackness: 他是我的上级啊
<jackness> imtxc, 原来如此啊，你看来也不错啊，你也是大神啊 研究源代码的吧  有时间多教教我啊
<October21> jackness: Hello
<imtxc> jackness: 大大大大神？ 你要害死我？
<jackness> October21, 怎么了 有什么情况
<jackness> imtxc, 怎么了你不是大神吗
<jackness> imtxc, 能做imadper的下级 肯定差不了什么的
<October21> 我打了个招呼，怎么像如临大敌？
<October21> 你这样怎么成大神？
<October21> ：）
<jackness> 我学了一天python了 变得有点紧张
<jackness> 我没有十年是成不了这里的那些大神的水平
<jackness> 等我成大神了 大神们已经是超神级别了
<October21> 长江后浪推前浪，前辈死在沙滩上
<October21> 不跟你打太极了
<jackness> 前辈们都是万万岁的
<zzZhou> xfce 4.10 全局菜单，求解决方案
<hrzhu> 什么叫全局菜单
<zzZhou> 就是ubuntu那样的呗
<hrzhu> 你的意思是不要自动隐藏？
<zzZhou> 自动隐藏跟这有啥关系
<zzZhou> 全局菜单就是所有窗口全部共用一个菜单栏
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助：libreoffice首行如何缩进两个空格或字符 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449689 如题 统计信息: 发表于 由 开天辟地 — 2013-10-05 19:01
<hrzhu> 哦 那你早说不就好了 你说全局菜单别人不太可能能这么理解的
<zzZhou> 好吧
<gebjgd> ofan: 貴  另外mbp的音箱沒名字
<gebjgd> ofan: 富士康的垃圾貨
<roylez> adam8157: loser
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐
<adam8157> roylez: 我这的网路, 迅雷离线和google dns经常抽风
<roylez> adam8157: 家里没压力
<stduolc> 好多娃儿啊，好开心啊
<stduolc> sorry,去看教程了
<gebjgd> stduolc: 藥不能停啊
<zzZhou> 全局菜单谁教教i我
<October21> ubuntu都不能保证大部分程序使用全局菜单
<October21> 相信也没人敢这样说
<stduolc> gebjgd: hi,你是用什么软件上irc的？教教撒，我android的
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 土壕土壕
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog_holiday> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_holiday> ofan: 呕饭
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 我想再买一条501了
<ofan> gfrog_holiday: yo
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 额？ 为毛？ 适应扣子了？
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 因为没裤子穿啊!!!
<gfrog_holiday> ofan: 乃在街上还能看到警察不？ lol
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: momo，那乃买吧。
<ofan> gfrog_holiday: 貌似看不到了
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 貌似前几天amazon有LEE的特价？
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠 要组团么
<gfrog_holiday> ofan: 真的都歇业了么？
<hrzhu> zzZhou: xfce global menu 自己搜索吧，ask ubuntu上有人和你问相同的问题 但是我没试过 默认是不支持的
<ofan> gfrog_holiday: 没感觉
<zzZhou> 我昨天试过的，只是所有教程中的PPA都无法获取资源
 * gfrog_holiday 妈蛋，CCAV拿米帝政府歇业当大新闻，天天播
<stduolc> 这本来就是大新闻。。。政府停业还不算大新闻…那估计只能报道开战什么的了
<hrzhu> zzZhou: 那是因为那个ppa是对应某个特定ubuntu版本的 你的linux mint不是基于那个版本的 
<gebjgd> stduolc: google play 搜irc 現在用的irssi
<zzZhou> 可是PPA添加后哪怕无法安装起码应该可以获取信息吧
<zzZhou> 而且该PPA是为xfce专门制作的，并不是你所说的
<gfrog_holiday> freeflying_away: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/150111
<^k^> gfrog_holiday ... ⇪ The North Face 男式外套 _6pm优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<zzZhou> 请问ROOT权限怎么提升?
<zzZhou> 在终端中
<JQK> zzZhou: sudo -s
<zzZhou> 不用输密码？
<^k^_is_bot> su
<zzZhou> 我遇到一个很大的问题，我找不到cp -r baidumusic ~/.local/share/deepin-music-player/plugins/
<JQK> gksudo nautilus
<zzZhou>  ~/.local/share/这个是什么呀
<JQK> /home/你的用戶/.local/share
<zzZhou> cp -r baidumusic /home/zzzhou/.local/share/deepin-music-player/plugins/
<zzZhou> 这样？
<zzZhou> 可我用户名下没有.local的文件夹啊
<zzZhou> 成功了，谢谢你jqk
<imtxc> adam8157: 扣子的裤子啊，不买…… 影响脱的速度
<adam8157> imtxc: 看来你尿频
<imtxc> 。。。
<gebjgd> imtxc: 尿頻是病 得治
<gebjgd> imtxc: 多擼就行
<imtxc> gebjgd: ，，，
<lucky__> hello
<lucky__> have a try
<^k^> lucky__:点点点.  20:09 
<October21> test
<^k^> October21:点点点.  20:09 
<October21> 真乖
 * jiero 摸摸 October21
<stduolc> 测试
<^k^> stduolc:点点点.  20:12 
<stduolc_> 测试
<^k^> stduolc_:点点点.  20:13 
<stduolc_> 不好，android你们用什么软件上irc？
<October21> jiero: 机械迷城有32位启动器吗？
<stduolc_> shell那个irc。怎么那么难用啊。你们用的也是么？ircII
<stduolc_> ？
<October21> BitchX
<stduolc_> @stduolc
<October21> ircII最有名的增强版
<October21> Bitch Boy
<Muton> 基友，少妇，你们在哪
<zzZhou> XFCE窗口向上怎么让它最大化现实而不是半屏
<jiero> October21: 什么？
<October21> 机械迷城有32位启动器吗？
<jiero> zzZhou: 看文档啊。
<jiero> October21: 那是啥？
<October21> Machinarium
<jiero> October21: ls
<October21> 说错了,有64位的启动其
<October21> jiero: 你应该玩过吧？
<jiero> October21: 完全忘记了。
<zzZhou> JIERo啥文档
<jiero> zzZhou: 找xfce
<October21> zzZhou: tab补全
<zzZhou> ？
<w3e4r5> hi
<October21> 补全nick
<^k^> w3e4r5:点点点.  20:25 
<w3e4r5> python 怎么过滤端口的数据包
<jiero> zzZhou: 直接去 #xfce ？
<zzZhou> 是中文么？
<jiero> zzZhou: 不是
<zzZhou> 那麻烦了
<w3e4r5> 有点类似防火墙，python监控的端口是其他程序用来监听传入连接的
<gebjgd> ofan: 睡覺了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 不對 是起牀了？
<gebjgd> ofan: 最近泡妹子沒有
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: x230的键盘背光用起来不错啊，比thinklight爽。 cc imtxc 
<gebjgd> gfrog_holiday: 多毀眼睛
<gfrog_holiday> gebjgd: 一档背光在正常屏幕亮度下完全感觉不到刺眼
<gfrog_holiday> gebjgd: 全黑的时候二档倒是有点亮
<gebjgd> gfrog_holiday: 全黑用筆記本必然費眼睛
<gebjgd> gfrog_holiday: 筆記本的鍵盤背光就不是好設計  更費眼睛
<gfrog_holiday> gebjgd: 你该用一下再评价。
<gebjgd> gfrog_holiday: 從來沒用過背光的功能
<gfrog_holiday> gebjgd: 你该用一下再评价。
<gebjgd> gfrog_holiday: 因爲從來不全黑用筆記本
<zzZhou> 他们让我感到无语
<gebjgd> gfrog_holiday: 老婆馬上會幫我開盞燈
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • help,fcitx run error............... http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449692 flexdu@flexdu-Lenovo:~$ fcitx (WARN-2591 /build/buildd/fcitx-4.2.8.1/src/lib/fcitx-config/fcitx-config.c:1137) Option DefaultInputMethodState is Invalid, Use Default Value Inactive (INFO-2591 /build/buildd/fcitx-4.2.8.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:151) Load Addon Config File:fcitx-fullwidth-char.conf (INFO-25
<^k^> ─> 91 /build/buildd/fcitx-4.2.8.1/src/lib/fcitx/addon.c:151) Load Addon Config File:fcitx-classic-ui.conf (INFO-2591 /build/buildd/fcitx-4.2.8. …
<Muton> 基友，少妇呢你们在哪
<w3e4r5> hi
<Muton> 你不是
<Muton> jackness:  
<jackness> Muton, 你今天做了几个操作系统
<^k^> w3e4r5:点点点.  20:58 
<Muton> Jack
<Muton> 我去
<Muton> jackness: 什么意思
<Muton> 难道我隐藏的还不够深么
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 恩，背光键盘很好 cc iMadper` 
<w3e4r5> hi
<jackness> Muton, 你是大神啊 帮我的电脑写个专用的linux系统吧 几百万行代码 对你来说也就一天的事情啊
<imtxc> lol
<Muton> jackness: 我在地里掰了一天玉米，好累，好累
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 你用一档还是二档？
<gfrog_holiday> imtxc: 1
<^k^> w3e4r5:点点点.  21:00 
<Muton> jackness: 你的要求太低级，不想帮你
<jackness> Muton, 你太不够意思了 以后不给你介绍妹子
<Muton> jackness: 我缺的是男人，不是女人
<jackness> Muton, 说实话 你口味太重
<w3e4r5> seqing
<jackness> Muton, 对我学习java编程 给点建议吧 比如推荐看什么书什么的
<Muton> jackness: 你要明白，高手总是与众不同
<jackness> Muton, 我知道啊 但是我只想成为高手 不想成为gay
<Muton> jackness:  谷歌百度或许能在学习上帮你更多
<w3e4r5> haishi yuandaimahao
<w3e4r5> kan yuandaima
<gebjgd> jackness: 直接搞女人 結婚 你就是高手了
<Muton> jackness: 你不需要成为gay 脱下裤子就行了
<gebjgd> Muton: 也行
<jackness> gebjgd, 晕死 我只想成为电脑高手 像imadper大哥一样
<gebjgd> Muton: 香皂掉了
<jackness> gebjgd, 女朋友暂时有 结婚 暂时没打算
<gebjgd> jackness: 他是gay
<gebjgd> jackness: XD
<jackness> Muton, 你太重口味
<w3e4r5> shabi
<jackness> XD什么意思
<Muton> 嗨，我第一次在这里看到有人那人 XD
<Muton> 骂人
<jackness> w3e4r5, 说话太不文明了吧
<jackness> 我网上从来不骂人
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 安装搜狗输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449693 1. 卸载原有的输入法，fcitx或ibus。如卸载fcitx： Code: sudo apt-get remove fcitx*（如不需保留配置文件用purge） sudo apt-get autoremove（自动卸载依赖软件） 2. 通过软件源安装搜狗输入法 Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fcitx-team/nightly sudo apt-get update sudo ap
<^k^> ─> t-get install fcitx-sogoupinyin 3. 注销系统 试用后感觉搜狗比以前的 google 拼音好用。 统计信息: 发表于 由 microdu …
<imtxc> jackness: 你丫再炫耀女朋友当心我有帽子了 t 你
<Muton> 我们在调侃，你不喜欢可以ignore
<jackness> 因为老是有人骂我 然后我就习惯了 网上骂人最累
<jackness> imtxc, 你说你好好的激动什么 大师兄
<Muton> jackness: 还是最无聊，拉低智商的行为
<jackness> Muton, 是啊 
<jackness> Muton, 我今天学了一天python才学了两章节
<jackness> Muton, 我是有多笨啊
<Muton> jackness: 你不是在学JAVA么，看多少不重要重要的是你懂了多少
<jackness> Muton, 我主修java 辅修python
<Muton> 当你精通了一门语言，也许你就能一周内掌握另一种语言
<jackness> Muton, 我保证这两章 我掌握了70%
<jackness> 我还会看第二遍的 等我看完全书
<Muton> Thats good
<jackness> tks
<jackness> python基础教程这本书我觉得翻译的蛮好的 完全能看懂
<Muton> 我电脑有一本什么python书
<Muton> 忘了
<zzZhou> 好累啊，为什么没人知道怎么才能边缘化实现全屏
<jackness> dive into python吧？
<zzZhou> 还有你们是怎么注册的？为什么我不用注册
<Muton> PDF的
<jackness> 我电脑里面还有 
<Muton> 不是
<jackness> 那是什么的 发给我吧
<jackness> 等我看完这本 看你的
<Muton> 封面貌似是本老鼠
<jackness> 不管老鼠还是猫 找来发给我
<Muton> 我是手机
<Muton> 网上很多人都推荐的
<Muton> 你可以百度
<jackness> 我勒个去 你手机也能irc啊 
<jackness> 名字都不告诉我
<jackness> 我怎么百度
<Muton> oh. do you know andchat？？
<jackness> sorry, i don't know
<Muton> 等几分钟，我给你百度
<jackness> 好的 谢谢了  用手机的muton
<Muton> 要不是把你当基友，我早就把你这个伸手党砍了
<jackness> 呵呵，谢谢这么看得起我 基友就基友了 看你这么乐于助人
<Muton> jackness:  python学习手册第三版
<Muton> 适合新手
<jackness> Muton, 好的 谢谢 我查来看看
<Muton> 不知道现在有没有新版本
<jackness> Muton, 一搜发现有第四版 我就下载第四版吧
<Muton> ok
<Muton> jackness: 祝你好运
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Nvidia移除Linux驱动特性以平衡Windows http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449694 Nvidia的Linux驱动拥有Windows驱动所没有的特性，但Nvidia可能认为Linux市场狭小维护成本高，所以为平衡起见 移除了特性 。根据Nvidia Developer Zone论坛上的 讨论帖 ，旧版本的Nvidia驱动支持4个显示屏，但一位Ubuntu 12.04 用户将驱动版本从
<^k^> ─> v295升级到 v310后发现，只有三个显示屏点亮。新版驱动修改了同时支持的显示屏数量。一位Nvidia员工回答 …
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 这是啥。
<zzZhou>  I have a triple
<jiero> 真的以前支持 NV 4个屏幕啊，现在只3个了
<zzZhou> I need you to teach me to maximize the XFCE window drag now, like KDE and unity.
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 怎样用drcom上校园网？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449699 我们学校用的是drcom最新版的客户端。每个学生分配有一个静态IP，并且IP与本人电脑的MAC地址绑定。 装了ubuntu后，上校园网成了问题———学校没有linux 版的 drcom客户端。 所以我就自行下载安装了linux版的drcom客户端。 解
<^k^> ─> 压，编译，配置 cof文件 都很成功。 但当我在login时，终端却反馈出一条错误： login error.png 怎样解决这个 …
 * jiero 摸摸pocoyo
<zzZhou> Using the mouse, how Xfce will be fully maximized, in addition to double-click on the outside
<zzZhou> 如何使用鼠标，Xfce将完全最大化，除了双击外
<Miao23124325> 哈罗
<zzZhou> Using the mouse, how Xfce will be fully maximized, in addition to double-click on the outside
<zzZhou> i WANT KILL YOU 
<jiero> zzZhou: 。。。
<jiero> zzZhou: 有设置管理吧。
<zzZhou> 我咋不知道
<zzZhou> 之前还有人在这里说小妞呢
<zzZhou> 算了，这里没有人会帮助我，走了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu下有没有像windows7下那样的虚拟拨号精灵 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449700 虚拟拨号精灵--windows下一个通过路由器拨号实现网络共享的软件。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Ubuntu控-小白 — 2013-10-05 21:59
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 准备开个招行香港账户玩儿
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 好像可以在大陆开
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 帝都就可以
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 不过要地址证明文件。
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 你又不做外贸 开它干啥
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 玩儿嘛
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: credit card bills are ok
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 公司地址也ok？
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 不鸡到
<gfrog_holiday> adam8157: 那貌似我还得等等，手边没纸质信用卡账单了
 * gfrog_holiday 撤退的时候把这些玩意碎了个干净
<adam8157> gfrog_holiday: 我还远远不到离岸转移资产的程度
<gebjgd> ofan: steam的免費遊戲是相當的不錯啊 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 软件中心没法安装软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449701 显示You don't have the required privileges to perform this action. 统计信息: 发表于 由 longpp17 — 2013-10-05 22:15
<jackness> 看来变得冷清了没人说话了啊 看来是睡觉的节奏了
<iyzsong> 大家晚上好..
<jusss> ofan: 你有tlf的账号没，
<GODDOG> 无聊刷歌中
<wowoto> hello ,everyone
<jackness> 哇，大家都睡着了 晚安吧 各位
<wowoto> ...
<wowoto> 还醒着呢
<wowoto> 没睡
 * Zhaofeng_Li too
<wowoto> 还有其他人没睡吗
<wowoto> 明天去漳州
<wowoto> 明天去漳州
<wowoto> clear
<wowoto> 没人了?
<wowoto> any body
 * Zhaofeng_Li is still awake
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<^k^> 05:06
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
#ubuntu-cn 2013-10-06
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 求助：运行python /usr/share/goagent/server/uploader.zip错误，如何解决？谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449704 Quote: python /usr/share/goagent/server/uploader.zip Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/lib/python3.3/runpy.py", line 142, in _run_module_as_main mod_name, loader, code, fname = _get_main_module_details() File "/usr/lib/python3.3/runpy.py", line
<^k^> ─> 189, in _get_main_module_details return _get_module_details(main_name) File "/usr/lib/python3.3/runpy.py", line 114, in _get_module_details …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 破解了音乐小子 for linux要的可以下载。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449705 《节奏小子：守护者传说》是一款让玩家能够在动作冒险关卡中体验乐曲的创意型游戏。在游戏中，玩家将在交响乐的大陆上——一个充满音乐的世界，进行伟大的旅程。他们能够操作名为Beatbuddy的神秘生物拯救他们的家园。
<Lavande> 我想用python写一个下载豆瓣小站mp3的脚本，有没有什么现成的库可以解析媒体地址啊？
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 真牛13~~ 强大的3D文件浏览器:TDFSB http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449706 直接视频观看: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x4MuOl9WRs 原文: http://iloveubuntu.net/meet-tdfsb-interesting-3d-filesystem-browser 软件中心安装: TDFSB 支持(Ubuntu 10.04, Ubuntu 12.04, Ubuntu 12.10, Ubuntu 13.04, Ubuntu 13.10). 终端运行命令:tdfsb 统计信息: 发表于 由 nexus-s —
<^k^> ─> 2013-10-06 8:45</p&
<Lavande> 唔。。大家都起床没？
<tenzu> Lavande: 木有
<Lavande> tenzu: 已婚男人你好：D
<tenzu> Lavande: 寻到姐了么?
<Lavande> tenzu: 现在不控姐了，老少通吃哈哈哈哈哈
<tenzu> Lavande: 罪恶的黑手伸向了loli
<Muton> 少妇呢
<Muton> 你在哪
<abinex> 今天早上睡过头了
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 真牛13~~ 强大的3D文件浏览器:TDFSB http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449706 直接视频观看: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x4MuOl9WRs 原文: http://iloveubuntu.net/meet-tdfsb-interesting-3d-filesystem-browser 软件中心安装: TDFSB 支持(Ubuntu 10.04, Ubuntu 12.04, Ubuntu 12.10, Ubuntu 13.04, Ubuntu 13.10). 终端运行命令:tdfsb 操作技巧:键盘方向键+鼠标配
<^k^> ─> 合一起操作,键盘操作为主,键盘向前进可进入对应的目录 是不是有种在玩游戏的感觉? 哈哈 <img src="http://fo …
<jiero> Lavande: 成熟果了
<tenzu> jiero: 如果我在袋鼠国亚马逊买了东西,你能托人帮我寄回中国么  ?
<jiero> tenzu: 袋鼠国没有亚马逊
<jiero> tenzu: 袋鼠国主要是本地企业
<abinex> jiero: 你要买澳洲鸵鸟？
<jiero> tenzu: 没试过往中国寄送东西
<jiero> abinex: 非法
<abinex> jiero: 还是买有袋子的宠物？》
<jiero> abinex: 会被捉拿。
<tenzu> jiero: 我想买本鸟语教科书,袋鼠国有网站推荐么?
<jiero> abinex: 所以寄送到你家陷害你
<jiero> tenzu: 二手的互相交流网站。
<jiero> tenzu: 忘记了，我以前曾经考虑过
<abinex> jiero: 有人买奶粉结果买到家的是袋鼠
<tenzu> jiero: for example?
<abinex> LOL
<Lavande> 我想用python写一个下载豆瓣小站mp3的脚本，有没有什么现成的库可以解析媒体地址啊？
<tenzu> jiero: 有个重要的问题,袋鼠国单位是SI制么?
<Lavande> 这会儿人多赶紧提问。。。
<jiero> tenzu:  www.textbookexchange.com.au
<^k^_is_bot> Title: Textbook Exchange - Welcome to Australia's largest second hand textbook site (@ textbookexchange.com.au)
<tenzu> Lavande: 编程大牛你好
<jiero> tenzu: 是啊
<Lavande> tenzu: 我是菜鸟。。。学以致用。。。。
<abinex> Lavande: 大牛你好
<Lavande> abinex: 唔。。。都在黑我嘛。。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 注册起来好麻烦
<abinex> Lavande: 你在哪里呢？
<jiero> tenzu: 买美国的呗。
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
<jiero> tenzu: 澳大利亚除了自己没人去改的书，都是用美国欧洲的
<jiero> tenzu: 我逻辑混乱了。。。
<jiero> lol
<Lavande> abinex: 在西朝鲜。。。。
<jiero> tenzu: 澳大利亚和新西兰的习惯自己改书1
<tenzu> jiero: 我就想买一本engineering mechanics (statics and dynamics) SI version
<tenzu> jie
<tenzu> jiero: 虽然下载到了softcopy, 不过还是想买一本
<tenzu> 看来得找美国的小伙伴了
<jiero> tenzu: 美国小伙伴吧。
<Lavande> tenzu: 去打印店装订嘛。。。
<tenzu> Lavande: 想要彩色的,硬装
<jiero> Lavande: 书籍的印刷能力，中国还差得远。
<jiero> Lavande: 这差异，就好象和日本德国比制作数码相机的能力一样
<tenzu> 包邮国的amazon里,那本书得2K+,直接跪了
<Lavande> 一学年没买过任何教科书的路过。。。。
<tenzu> 小生不买教科书已经10年有余
<jiero> tenzu: 。
<jiero> tenzu: 心血来潮？
<tenzu> jiero: 下学期讲课要用
<iMadper`> ofan: 昨天去十三陵了... 全天不在
<iMadper`> ofan: 乃要买耳机了?
<iMadper`> imtxc: .
<ofan> iMadper`: 买了
<iMadper`> ofan: 买的啥?
<ofan> iMadper`: dt880
<iMadper`> ofan: ... 你用啥耳放, 我就问你这个
<ofan> iMadper`: fiio e17
<iMadper`> ofan: lol~ 
<iMadper`> ofan: 赞~ 
<iMadper`> ofan: 考虑换个耳机或者换个耳放吧~
<ofan> iMadper`: 换啥
<ofan> iMadper`: 马蛋 我这已经发货了，你才说
<iMadper`> ofan: 同价位拜亚动力最难推, 谁让你买白牙的?
<iMadper`> ofan: tmd昨天不在!
<iMadper`> ofan: 你想用e17推880?!
<ofan> iMadper`: 250欧的，应该不难吧
<iMadper`> ofan: 跟欧姆有个毛关系
<ofan> iMadper`: e17能推300欧的
<iMadper`> ofan: 跟欧姆有个毛关系
<ofan> iMadper`: 。。那跟啥有关
<iMadper`> ofan: dt235, 35欧的, 你e17推起来也就是个勉强能听
<ofan> iMadper`: 擦
<iMadper`> ofan: 我也不知道跟啥有关系, 但是, 拜亚动力的耳机出了名的难伺候
<iMadper`> ofan: dt880很清淡, 推好了才有点儿味道, 你确定你喜欢?
<ofan> iMadper`: 就是跟阻抗有关
<iMadper`> ofan: 还有灵敏度呢?
<ofan> iMadper`: 看功率
<iMadper`> ofan: 2个选择, 1. 换个耳机, 2. 我帮你选个耳放
<ofan> iMadper`: e17 >98db
<ofan> iMadper`: 再好的就太贵了
<iMadper`> ofan: 你这是信噪比?!
<iMadper`> ofan: 耳机还能换吗? 不买贵的呀
<ofan> iMadper`: e17有个配套的桌面版
<iMadper`> ofan: 你说的那个是解码器吧?
<iMadper`> ofan: 难道是二级放大?????
<ofan> iMadper`: http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-Output-Desktop-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B008J26ZL4/ref=pd_bxgy_e_img_y
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Amazon.com: FiiO E09K High Output Desktop Headphone Amplifier and Dock for E07K or E17: Electronics
<iMadper`> ofan: 你有的话, 应该可以
<ofan> iMadper`: 耳机不想换，再换就是$500+的，更难推
<iMadper`> ofan: 200~300$
<iMadper`> ofan: 难推能难过拜亚动力的?
<ofan> iMadper`: dt880的有32欧的，不过都推荐250欧的，32欧的还贵100多刀
<iMadper`> ofan: 我知道, 32的更没法听
<ofan> iMadper`: 那就是了
<iMadper`> ofan: 谁让你买的880?
<iMadper`> ofan: 算了, 你就说你880多少钱吧
<ofan> iMadper`: $210
<iMadper`> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/Grado-225i-Prestige-Series-Headphones/dp/B0006GCCN6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1381025950&sr=8-5&keywords=grado+rs2
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ Amazon.com : Grado SR 225i Prestige Series Headphones : Electronics
<ofan> iMadper`: 你貌似老是推荐歌德的
<iMadper`> ofan: 歌德脑残粉呀我是
<iMadper`> ofan: 或者hd598, 更便宜
<ofan> iMadper`: 我看了hd600
<iMadper`> ofan: 你是已经有e09k了嘛?
<ofan> 要$440+，还是600欧的
<iMadper`> ofan: 比国内贵多了...
<ofan> iMadper`: 啥e09k，我没有
<iMadper`> ofan: 就是e17的配套耳放呀... 应该是叫做e09k
<ofan> iMadper`: hd600? 国内多少钱？
<iMadper`> ofan: 不到2k
<iMadper`> ofan: hd600都上了, 不差200块钱就hd650了
<iMadper`> ofan: 前些天hd650 2k2
<iMadper`> ofan: 毕竟hd600比hd650还要难推一点点
<ofan> iMadper`: hd650要$500
<ofan> iMadper`: 你试过还是听说的
<iMadper`> ofan: 水深火热的美帝
<iMadper`> ofan: 我tmd都听过!
<iMadper`> ofan: hd650我隔壁宿舍就有
<ofan> 哦 hd650是300欧的
<ofan> iMadper`: 难推说明你那电力不行
<iMadper`> ofan: 我怀疑e09k够用
<ofan> iMadper`: 二房？
<iMadper`> ofan: 恩, 就是你刚说的e17配个桌面版
<iMadper`> ofan: 不过, hd650比dt880好推多了!!!!!
<ofan>  Power: 900mW (32Ω); 150mW (300Ω)
<iMadper`> ofan: 你听人声吗? 
<iMadper`> ofan: 人声, 果断放弃880
<ofan> iMadper`: 主要电子和摇滚
<iMadper`> ofan: 哦, 听摇滚你不选歌德....
<ofan> 不过实际基本什么都听
<iMadper`> ofan: koss pp
<ofan> iMadper`: 歌德有啥特色，加音染了？
<iMadper`> ofan: 不到200 人民币
<iMadper`> ofan: 歌德, 典型的暖声, 包围感很强, 人声贴耳, 乐器在后面
<ofan> iMadper`: 我是专业需求
<iMadper`> ofan: 专业?!
<ofan> iMadper`: 我喜欢听乐器
<iMadper`> ofan: 哦, 明白了
<iMadper`> ofan: 交响乐之类的?
<ofan> iMadper`: 没听过交响
<iMadper`> ofan: 摇滚的话, 我觉得, 你入手一个koss pp, 虽然很便宜, 但是不会后悔
<iMadper`> ofan: 畅销20年呀!
<ofan> iMadper`: http://www.amazon.com/Koss-PortaPro-Headphones-with-Case/dp/B00001P4ZH/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1381026478&sr=1-1&keywords=koss+pp 这个？
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://www.amazon.com/Koss-PortaPro-Headphones-with-Case/dp/B00001P4ZH/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1381026478&sr=1-1&keywords=koss+pp -- unhandled responsein get head
<iMadper`> ofan: 是的
<ofan> iMadper`: 我想要大耳机
<iMadper`> ofan: stax 009
<iMadper`> ofan: 森海塞尔奥菲斯
<ofan> iMadper`: dt880有啥缺点，除了你说的难推
<iMadper`> ofan: 中频薄
<iMadper`> ofan: 低频也不怎么厚...
<ofan> iMadper`: 比较均匀
<iMadper`> ofan: 听管乐弦乐挺好
<ofan> iMadper`: dt990是加强低频和高频的
<iMadper`> ofan: 小编制的管弦乐听说别的耳机都比不过他
<iMadper`> ofan: 加强低频和高频 = 中频更薄了
<ofan> iMadper`: e17可以调eq
<ofan> 加强下就是了
<iMadper`> ofan: eq... 我从来不开
<ofan> iMadper`: eq很管用
<iMadper`> ofan: 声音的密度, 可不是音量决定的
<ofan> iMadper`: 不是音量
<iMadper`> ofan: 照你说, 买个监听耳机, 频响曲线很平, 然后自己调节eq就行了
<ofan> iMadper`: 我就喜欢平均的啊
<iMadper`> ofan: 还考虑啥歌德/森海/白牙/akg呀
<iMadper`> ofan: tmd人耳就不是平均的
<iMadper`> ofan: 低音量下对高频不敏感
<iMadper`> ofan: 耳机怎么做到平均
<ofan> iMadper`: 低音量对什么频都不敏感吧 lol
<iMadper`> ofan: ....
<ofan> iMadper`: 先听听再说
<iMadper`> ofan: 不过你都已经入手了
<iMadper`> ofan: 恩. 
<ofan> 可以免费退货
<iMadper`> ofan: 那还行, 不好再换
<ofan> iMadper`: 我在学logic pro
<iMadper`> ofan: 啥东西?
<ofan> 还买了个midi键盘 多专业
<iMadper`> ofan: ... ... 
<iMadper`> ofan: midi...
<ofan> iMadper`: 音乐制作的
<iMadper`> ofan: 丧心病狂了
<iMadper`> ofan: 去死! 
<ofan> 应该叫controler
<iMadper`> ofan: 那你丫不买监听耳机
<iMadper`> ofan: 闹什么闹!
<ofan> iMadper`: 你推荐个？
<iMadper`> ofan: 便宜的还是贵的? 
<ofan> iMadper`: 便宜的
<iMadper`> ofan: 240s呀
<iMadper`> ofan: 美国那边记得是50+刀
<ofan> iMadper`: 擦
<iMadper`> ofan: akg k240s
<iMadper`> ofan: 怎么了?
<iMadper`> ofan: 国内也经常499的价格.
<ofan> iMadper`: 50刀的监听？
<Lavande> ofan: 我也在学音乐制作，求指点。。。
<iMadper`> ofan: 是呀, 王力宏之流, 作曲的时候一直在用. 
<iMadper`> ofan: 很多音乐人都是用这款的
<iMadper`> ofan: 经典了几十年了
<ofan> iMadper`: 王力宏。。。
<ofan> 人家是搞流行的
<iMadper`> ofan: 我觉得, 经典程度, 都快赶上了录音房的u87了
<ofan> Lavande: 我也在学
<iMadper`> ofan: 很多音乐人都是用k240系列的
<ofan> iMadper`: 而且我很不喜欢akg的声音
<ofan> 听人声是很好
<iMadper`> ofan: 总比艾薇儿用铁三角的监听好
<ofan> iMadper`: 铁三角铁味太浓
<iMadper`> ofan: 是呀. 
<Lavande> 在学ardour……资料太少，困难重重。。。。
<iMadper`> ofan: 不过, 监听, 其实还是雅马哈的小白盆最好
<iMadper`> ofan: 不过是箱子
<iMadper`> ofan: 而且太装b了
<ofan> Lavande: 啥ardour
<ofan> iMadper`: 感觉dt880就勾了
<Lavande> ofan: linux下的一套东西，太复杂了。。。
<ofan> Lavande: 找教程
<iMadper`> ofan: 不用监听耳机做音乐的, 都只有死路一条
<ofan> Lavande: 明白流程后还是比较简单的
<Lavande> ofan: 教程很少，youtube有几个，不全
<ofan> iMadper`: 尼玛50刀的监听你逗我呢
<ofan> iMadper`: 你的推荐不靠谱..
<iMadper`> ofan: 别扯皮!
<iMadper`> ofan: 几款几点的监听, 都tmd不贵的!
<iMadper`> ofan: 你以为铁三角或者sony的监听贵?
<Lavande> ofan: 觉得学这玩意儿挺杂的，软件学会用了不行，还要学好多。。乐理、编曲、混音。。。。
<ofan> iMadper`: 主要我也是为了听音乐，不光是为了监听
<iMadper`> ofan: 监听耳机又不是卖个发烧友的
<ofan> 所以要个比较全面的
<ofan> iMadper`: 细节太明显的听着耳朵累
<iMadper`> ofan: 只要有监听需求, 就需要一个监听耳机
<iMadper`> ofan: 监听主要是为了还原!
<ofan> 我听tf10都有点受不了，那个飞机头也坏了
<iMadper`> ofan: 不是监听耳机, 都不考虑耳压之类的东西... 
<iMadper`> ofan: 算了, 你都认定了, 怎么跟你说你都不信
<iMadper`> ofan: 自己来吧
<ofan> k240s $88
<iMadper`> ofan: 值钱有过50+刀
<iMadper`> ofan: 或者森海的经典款: hd380 pro
<ofan> iMadper`: 这种耳机其实比较容易坏
<iMadper`> ofan: 或者sony的经典款: zx700
<ofan> iMadper`: 你别光说经典
<iMadper`> ofan: 额... 这你都知道?
<ofan> 经典的太多了
<iMadper`> ofan: 我说的是经典的监听款呀, 录音房一排一排的挂着的那种
<ofan> iMadper`: 阻抗高+二房比较安全
<iMadper`> ofan: 用旗舰监听的录音房毕竟很少嘛
<ofan> 有些音效搞不好破音很严重，能直接把耳机弄坏了
<iMadper`> ofan: 监听耳机才会考虑最大容量
<ofan> iMadper`: 不适合听音乐啊
<iMadper`> ofan: 普通耳机你都找不到这个参数
<ofan> iMadper`: 什么参数
<iMadper`> ofan: 是呀, 所以, 你都定下来了, 怎么跟你说你都不会改了
<iMadper`> ofan: 最大功率容量呀
<ofan> k240s 15hz to 25khz frequency range 有点小啊
<iMadper`> ofan: 最大输入功率	1,600 mW 于 1 kHz 
<iMadper`> ofan: 你给的是个毛毛参数?
<iMadper`> ofan: 我说的是功率....
<iMadper`> ofan: 你说的是频响范围?
<ofan> 频率范围
<iMadper`> ofan: 15-25不是常见的吗? 还有15-28
<ofan> dt880 是10-30k貌似
<iMadper`> ofan: ... 人耳呢?
<iMadper`> ofan: 这么看重这个, 你考虑behringer吧? 
<ofan> iMadper`: 这个因人而异
<iMadper`> ofan: ... 正常人, 20-20k吧....
<ofan> iMadper`: 那个只是个一般范围
<ofan> 有的人能听很低频的，有的能听高一点的
<iMadper`> ofan: 那我觉得15-25k也够了
<ofan> iMadper`: 没追求怎么样都够了啊
<iMadper`> ofan: 你丫追求个蛋蛋, 追求频响范围. 有蛋用?
<iMadper`> ofan: 你听的出来区别???!?!?!?!!?
<ofan> iMadper`: 必须能啊
<iMadper`> ofan: 扯淡
<ofan> 听不出来可能是耳屎太多
<ofan> 感觉我得弄个e09k
<ofan> 单独e17貌似得开到最大音量才能推880
<iMadper`> ofan: è°·æ´¥u2
<ofan> iMadper`: 啥？
<iMadper`> ofan: 耳放
<ofan> iMadper`: 英文？
<iMadper`> ofan: 谁知道
<iMadper`> ofan: 不过, 你不来一台BEHRINGER?
<ofan> iMadper`: 给型号。。。
<iMadper`> ofan: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.40.BQLAx8&id=25562740091
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ 百灵达调音台 XENYX X1832USB数字调音台 内置声卡 18路带效果器-淘宝网
<iMadper`> ofan: 这货, 直推你880没压力
<ofan> iMadper`: 用不着这个
<ofan> 这是调音台
<iMadper`> ofan: 我知道呀
<ofan> logic pro里本身就有，都软件控制的
<iMadper`> ofan: 肯定用的到, 哪怕只是用来装13
<iMadper`> ofan: http://img01.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i1/196690686/T2c1N5XclcXXXXXXXX_!!196690686.jpg
<ofan> iMadper`: 买了也没用
<iMadper`> ofan: 你现在是这个样子了? midi
<iMadper`> /恶名
<ofan> iMadper`: 我是mac
 * iMadper` 强烈建议以后钢琴弄成qwert键盘那种.
<ofan> 键盘是akai pro mpk mini
<ofan> iMadper`: 入门的，便宜
<iMadper`> ofan: 恩. 赞. 
<iMadper`> ofan: 乃这是要逆天了
<ofan> 主要是前几天发钱了哈哈哈
<ofan> iMadper`: 不过软件都是破解的
<iMadper`> ofan: 赞
<ofan> logic pro要$200，ableton live一套要$749
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • elementary OS预装的Pantheon Terminal好用吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449707 最近打算安装elementary OS Luna, 不过听说自带的终端Pantheon Terminal好像有些问题。如果换成其他终端的话会对系统有什么影响吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 frozenx — 2013-10-06 11:08
<ofan> iMadper`: 这个才是装逼利器 http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-CDJ-2000-NXS-Digital-DJ-Turntable/dp/B009KRQ35A/ref=sr_1_3?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1381029176&sr=1-3&keywords=pioneer+dj+900
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Pioneer CDJ-2000-NXS Digital DJ Turntable: Musical Instruments
<ofan> iMadper`: http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-4-Channel-Professional-Performance-DJM2000NXS/dp/B00ADYFCSS/ref=sr_1_4?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1381029176&sr=1-4&keywords=pioneer+dj+900
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Pioneer 4-Channel Professional Performance DJ Mixer DJM2000NXS: Musical Instruments
<iMadper`> ofan: 这就是给dj用的呀
<iMadper`> ofan: ... 至于这么贵的嘛...
<ofan> iMadper`: 恩 dj用的，问题是dj都用这个
<iMadper`> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/Neumann-U87-Shockmount-Set-Microphone/dp/B003W5ODY4/ref=sr_1_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1381029245&sr=1-1&keywords=u87
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ Amazon.com : Neumann U87 Ai Shockmount Set Z Microphone with Box : Musical Instruments
<iMadper`> ofan: 这个, 你买一个, 别人就知道你霸气了
<iMadper`> ofan: u87! 多霸气! 全球的录音室都在用
<iMadper`> ofan: 标配
<ofan> 擦
<ofan> 破话筒哪里霸气了
<iMadper`> ofan: u87呀...
<iMadper`> ofan: nnnnd, 渣渣. 
<ofan> iMadper`: 啥
<iMadper`> ofan: 话筒呀...
<ofan> iMadper`: 你在自言自语？
<iMadper`> ofan: 没有, 在跟你丫说呢
<iMadper`> ofan: 你已经无视自己的存在了?
<ofan> iMadper`: 我都不知道你在说什么
<iMadper`> ofan: ...
<imtxc> ofan: 膜拜 DT880
<imtxc> gfrog_holiday: 这就开始转移资产了？
<imtxc> ofan: e17, 不能亏待了 880 啊
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • linux下有自带桌面歌词功能的音乐播放器吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449708 最近打算开始使用linux，不过windows下的千千静听和百度音乐用惯了，想问一下linux下有没有自带桌面歌词功能的音乐播放器。前几天听论坛里说酷我音乐盒Gtk/Linux版发布了，就是不懂有没有桌面歌词功能。 统计信息: 发
<^k^> ─> 表于 由 frozenx — 2013-10-06 11:22
<iMadper`> imtxc: ofan: 有没有办法, 用mplayer播放在线flash?
<imtxc> iMadper`: 不能吧？
<iMadper`> imtxc: flash不能硬解.. . 不开心
<imtxc> iMadper`: 我现在看视频都靠手机了
<iMadper`> imtxc: 好吧...
<imtxc> iMadper`: 打算给 nook hd 刷一个 CM10， 苦于没有读卡器…………
<iMadper`> imtxc: .... lol~
<abinex> imtxc: 额，买两个读卡器
<abinex> 一个送给我
<abinex> 我也要一个读卡器
<imtxc> abinex: ....
<abinex> imtxc: 我也要一个
<imtxc> abinex: 我想对你做点什么
<abinex> imtxc: 别
<imtxc> abinex: 不过需要 iMadper` 配合一下
<abinex> imtxc: 别啊
<abinex> imtxc: 不就是个读卡器啊
<abinex> 别叫他K我
<abinex> imtxc: 我不要那个读卡器了
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • elementary OS没有预装视频播放器？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449709 最近打算安装elementary OS Luna，不过无论是官方网站还是网上资料都没有提到elementary OS有预装视频播放器，所以想问清楚。 另外我在windows下potplayer用得很顺手，想问下potplayer支不支持linux系统。 smplayer我也在windows下用过一阵子，不
<^k^> ─> 过我还是比较喜欢potplayer。 统计信息: 发表于 由 frozenx — 2013-10-06 11:36
<iMadper> imtxc: as you wish
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要干吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: deop 我?
<imtxc> iyzsong: 弄错了
<imtxc> 好多 i 头
<iMadper> imtxc: 我自己写了一个命令. /opme
<iMadper> imtxc: (defun erc-cmd-OPME ()
 * iMadper 吃饭去!~
<jackness> imtxc, 大师兄
<jackness> iMadper, 师傅吃饭去了
 * jackness 烧饭去～
<abinex> iMadper: 你妹
<abinex> 别整我啊
<abinex> 走了
<jackness> imtxc,ni 吃饭了吗
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏你
<lucky2> 谁能帮我弄个转运中国的帐号
<lucky2> 竟然特么关闭注册了现在
<jackness> 转运中国是个什么东东
<abinex> imtxc: 来盘饺子
<abinex> LOL
<lucky2> jackness: 是个转运公司
<lucky2> iMadper: 你有么
<jackness> imtxc,人呢 也吃饭去了啊
<iMadper> lucky2: 没.
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实, 我现在听歌, 都用我的duet了
<imtxc> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 90rmb哦~
<jackness> iMadper, 师傅 推荐个耳机吧 我也hifi一次
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟我的um1一个级别了都~
<imtxc> jackness: hd650 啊
<iMadper> jackness: stax 009
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦，有那么夸张？
<imtxc> 对对对， 009 
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, um1声音也就是那么回事, duet空间感更好一些
<jackness> iMadper, 你是要我破产吗 4万呢
<iMadper> jackness: 这么便宜了? 
<jackness> iMadper, 推荐个低价位的
<iMadper> jackness: 哦, 对, 好象是. 
<iMadper> jackness: koss pp
<imtxc> iMadper: 买个读卡器连免运费的价格都到不了。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 为什么你需要读卡器?
<iMadper> imtxc: x230不是有吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 有？
<iMadper> imtxc: 你只需要一个卡壳就行了
<imtxc> iMadper: 那也的有卡托啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 去村子里要一个呗
<iMadper> imtxc: 买的话, 1rmb
<iMadper> imtxc: 或者你买一个够免运费的读卡器
<jackness> iMadper, 价格都找不到啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 为了这么点事儿去村里不合适对吧
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/316293
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 要清仓了 MAXELL 麦克赛尔 AirStash Wi-Fi无线SD卡共享存储器 199元包邮（赠16G卡）有晒单_京东商城优惠_数码家电_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/142927  这个呢?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ PISEN 品胜 全能王多功能读卡器(深蓝)_苏宁易购优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/142597   4.5rmb包邮
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ PISEN 品胜 TF读卡器(青花瓷) _苏宁易购优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> imtxc: 是不是发现自己弱爆了?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道有货没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 变贵了. 不过10块钱以内. 而且包邮
<zhxk> how to use hg clone local  source into code.google.com
<^k^_is_bot> Title: Google Code (@ google.com)
<iMadper> 不用mercury, 也不用code.google.com
<iMadper> imtxc: 分享率: 2.968 上传量: 260.58 GB 下载量: 87.80 GB    我现在开始全面杀入chinahdtv了, 觉得没有bt.neu6.edu.cn东西多, 也没六维保种久
<imtxc> iMadper: ................
<iMadper> imtxc: i spit on your grave 出第二部了.... 
<iMadper> imtxc: 丧心病狂了
<jackness> 晕死 都是要钱的 太牛了
<imtxc> iMadper: 以后就蹭你的帐号用算了
<imtxc> iMadper: 那是个什么重口味片儿
<imtxc> 看名字就口味够重
<lucky2> iMadper: 你用的是哪家的转运公司呢？
<imtxc> lucky2: 他用的浩基当转运公司
<lucky2> imtxc: 我怎么没听过这家公司
<iMadper> lucky2: 风雷
<iMadper> imtxc: +1
<lucky2> iMadper: 这家感觉怎么样呢
<iMadper> lucky2: 风雷? 没啥感觉呀, 挺顺利的
<lucky2> iMadper: 我问问他们接5s不
 * iMadper 壕基当就更赞了! 货到才付款! 
<iMadper> imtxc: 磨叽侠你好
<imtxc> iMadper: 而且可以在 irc 查询物流状态，赞
<iMadper> imtxc: 对!
<iMadper> imtxc: 服务特别周到
<imtxc> ..
<jackness> 风雷可以买iphone吗 多少美金 要不要20美金
<iMadper> 买的到无锁的iphone吗?
 * imtxc 膜拜 irc 百事通 iMadper  lol
<imtxc> iMadper: 你至少比百度好用
<jackness> 美国的iphone买回来 不支持中国的网络吧
<iMadper> jackness: 无锁就可以. 
<iMadper> imtxc: 谢谢
<Lavande> 请问有啥库有抓取网页里嵌入媒体的真实地址的功能啊？
<jackness> 你们都是买美国的产品 然后转运中国 风雷转回来啊 会不会比国内便宜很多啊
<jackness> 我要买无锁的iphone6
<iMadper> imtxc: iphone5s有无锁版的?
<lucky2> iMadper: 我看appstore上有啊
<iwii> http://club.autohome.com.cn/bbs/thread-c-375-15415495-1.html
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ 【图】【车震】测试夜视仪，拍到高帅富和黑木耳车震_锐志论坛_汽车之家论坛
<iwii> 这种夜视摄像头哪里买?
<iMadper> lucky2: 给link看看
<lucky2> iMadper: http://store.apple.com/us/buy-iphone/iphone5s
<jackness> 国外的东西 买什么划算
<^k^> lucky2 ... ⇪ iPhone 5s - Buy iPhone 5s in 16GB, 32GB, or 64GB - Apple Store (U.S.)
<lucky2> iMadper: T-Mobile contract-free. 
<iMadper> lucky2: 那可以.
<jackness> 只要1400多块钱吗
<lucky2> iMadper: 我想走转运中国的，有保障
<jackness> iMadper, 告诉我购买方法 我买一个无锁的
<iMadper> jackness: 649刀
<lucky2> iMadper: 但是我没有帐号
<iMadper> jackness: 你怎么算得?
<lucky2> jackness: 其实不比国内便宜多少
<jackness> 我看了199刀
<jackness> 晕死
<lucky2> iMadper: 你知道这里谁有帐号吗，我想让他帮我搞个邀请码
<iMadper> lucky2: 不知道
 * lucky2 jackness这货是谁
<jackness> 那加上运费什么的 还不如直接国内买了吧
<iMadper> lucky2: 我觉得, 转运回来, 最多便宜五百
<lucky2> iMadper: 国内不好买啊
<iMadper> lucky2: 但是, 漂洋过海一个月 + 没有保修
<iMadper> lucky2: 转运回来也要一个月
<lucky2> iMadper: 国内要5288，应该不止便宜500
<lucky2> abinex: 你说是不是
<iMadper> lucky2: 不是4888就有吗?
<abinex> 过几天再买
<lucky2> iMadper: 哪里卖4888？
<abinex> 会便宜一点
<iMadper> lucky2: 还要小心被海关没收
<lucky2> iMadper: 给link
<iMadper> lucky2: 不记得哪儿看得了
<abinex> iMadper: 你妹
<lucky2> iMadper: 走转运中国就不用担心了，因为有保险
<abinex> iMadper: 你心情不好别整我啊
<abinex> LOL
<iMadper> abinex: 我都几天没跟你说过话了, 你上来就骂我什么意思?
<lucky2> iMadper: 而且300块的保险包括关税的，弄丢了赔6500
<iMadper> abinex: 活腻歪了?
<iMadper> lucky2: 保险就300?!
<abinex> iMadper: 你让imtxc踢我了
<lucky2> iMadper: 是啊
<abinex> 你忘记了？
<lucky2> iMadper: 所以说我现在急着着转运中国的帐号呢
<abinex> lucky2: 老老实实在国内没
<jackness> 转运中国关闭注册了
<iMadper> abinex: 是tmd imtxc 自己要t的, 还是我让他t的?
<abinex> lucky2: 老老实实在国内买，
<abinex> iMadper: 你给他帽子
<iMadper> abinex: 我给他帽子怎么了?
<lucky2> abinex: 美版便宜啊
<iMadper> abinex: 我tmd自己是op, 给别人个帽子, 要你同意才行吗?
<abinex> lucky2: 额
<lucky2> abinex: 我一直都有颗贪图便宜的心
<abinex> iMadper: 额，不用我同意
<lucky2> iMadper: 中国官网要5288，行货的话应该没有比这更便宜的吧？
<abinex> lucky2: 香港买，便宜点
<iMadper> lucky2: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/149241
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Apple 苹果 iPhone 5S 16G 电信版 深空灰_中国电信优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> lucky2: 不买土豪金么？
<lucky2> abinex: 香港没亲戚
<iMadper> 土豪金真丑
<lucky2> abinex: 必须土豪金啊
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • acer双显卡驱动倒底怎么装啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449710 我的是acer e1-471G: cpu:i3-2328M 集显：HD3000 独显：GT630 系统：ubuntu 13.04 似乎现在用的是集显，请问独立显卡怎么驱动？像这种双显卡的能用独显吗？因为有的说用Nvidia官方的驱动根本不行的，还有的说独显不能用的，现在不敢乱装，
<^k^> ─> 所装好后没显示了。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gauyon — 2013-10-06 12:59
<lucky2> iMadper: 现在人普遍审丑你不懂？
<iMadper> lucky2: 不懂
<abinex> iMadper: 土豪金高端大吃上荡次
<abinex> 你粗人不懂
<abinex> iMadper: 你瞪着看，后面跟着一大波土豪金安卓手机来临了
<iMadper> abinex: 你要说明什么?
<abinex> 好吧，说人话
<lucky2> iMadper:中国电信与360手机卫士联合举办的“用360手机卫士摇一摇，赢iPhone 5s/5c 300元代金券”活动
<abinex> 高端大气上档次，
<lucky2> iMadper: 谁摇的到啊
<lucky2> abinex: 我买土豪金并不是因为上档次
<iMadper> lucky2: 评论里都有送的呀
<iMadper> 免费送，加我Q，89 70 616
<iMadper> 这屎黄色上档次...
<lucky2> iMadper:比官网便宜的东西都不太敢信
<lucky2> iMadper: 一点不上档次
<lucky2> iMadper: 但是有装逼意义
<iMadper> lucky2: 苹果维修点, 换一个主板, 5000, 整个笔记本7000多
<iMadper> lucky2: 你买iphone, 不要保修的...
<lucky2> iMadper: 报着一颗侥幸的心里，我同学那4s都用好多年都没修过
<iMadper> lucky2: 你钱多, 花5k来装.. 我穷, 用父母的钱的时候觉得对不起他们, 现在用自己的钱舍不得
<lucky2> iMadper: 忘了和你说了，不是给我自己买的
<lucky2> iMadper: 我是代购的
<lucky2> iMadper: 我哪舍得买这东西啊
<iMadper> lucky2: 国行都有了, 还用代购...
<lucky2> iMadper: lol 不然怎么赚零花钱
<lucky2> iMadper: 有人要美版，我为什么不帮忙
<iMadper> lucky2: 太折腾. 
<lucky2> iMadper: 被穷的呗
<iMadper> lucky2: 转运中国收这货吗?
<lucky2> iMadper: 是啊
<iMadper> lucky2: 收, 还保证不被稅?
<lucky2> iMadper: 已经有网友买了，但是还没到
<iMadper> 税稅   这两个字不一样诶,  imtxc 
<lucky2> iMadper: 买保险 保险包括
<lucky2> iMadper: 被税几率相当大
<iMadper> lucky2: 哦, 那能便宜多少?
<lucky2> iMadper: 39xx+300rmb的保险
<iMadper> lucky2: 不用转运费?
<abinex> lucky2: 原来你要做黄牛啊
<lucky2> iMadper: 听说是20块，不会贵太多
<iMadper> lucky2: 20刀?
<lucky2> iMadper: rmb
<lucky2> iMadper: 不知道呢
<iMadper> lucky2: 顺丰在国内20块钱都出不了省
<lucky2> iMadper: 可能是刀
<lucky2> iMadper: 我没帐号，所以不清楚
<iMadper> lucky2: 乃太天真了... 20刀的
<lucky2> iMadper: 运费不会太多吧
<iMadper> lucky2: 一百rmb比较合理. 考虑到不是衣服
<lucky2> iMadper: 它们保险多，然后有没被税的，这样算一下概率，其实转运公司赚了
<lucky2> iMadper: 就按一百算
<lucky2> iMadper: 43x
<iMadper> lucky2: 被税多少钱?
<lucky2> iMadper: 4400以内搞定
<lucky2> iMadper: 转运中国的保险包括税，你要我说多少遍
<iMadper> lucky2: 我就是想知道, 如果被税, 转运中国他们需要出多少钱
<lucky2> iMadper: 不用单独交税
<iMadper> lucky2: 你有说过吗?
<lucky2> iMadper: 500吧
<lucky2> abinex: 是啊
<gfrog_holiday> 土豪们乃们又再买神马？
<ofan> 土豪们乃们又再买神马
<iwii> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.317.TUCd6t&id=22074615978
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ 卫博士vbot 扫地机器人吸尘器 全自动智能扫地机家用保洁拖地正品-tmall.com天猫
<iwii> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.TUCd6t&id=15904309923
<^k^> iwii ... ⇪ 智宝/Z320 扫地机器人吸尘器 全自动智能扫地机家用保洁拖地正品-tmall.com天猫
<gfrog_holiday> ofan: momo
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • U12+G3+Remastersys=爽 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449712 统计信息: 发表于 由 Vernon_Lee — 2013-10-06 14:30
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装UBUNTU后WIN7无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449713 成功安装UBUNTU后WIN7无法启动，选择WIN7之后出现 invalid efi file path 请问各位大神怎么修复？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 a1394461 — 2013-10-06 14:33
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装UBUNTU后WIN7无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449714 成功安装UBUNTU后WIN7无法启动，选择WIN7之后出现 错误：invalid efi file path 请按任意键继续 请问各位大神怎么修复？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 a1394461 — 2013-10-06 14:36
<jackness> 13.10大家更新了吗？
<jackness> 没人搭理我啊
<jackness> 晕死
<gebjgd> kuwo音樂盒有linux gtk版了
<jackness> 真的吗
<jackness> 发个连接我
<tenzu> gebjgd: 什么时候itunes也有linux版
<gebjgd> tenzu: 那個沒有必要
<gebjgd> tenzu: 因爲沒有幾個正常人用
<gebjgd> XD
<jackness> gebjgd, 怎么装好了 不能用啊
<gebjgd> jackness: 不知道
<jackness> gebjgd, 你的能正常使用吗 我点了 没反应
<tenzu> gebjgd: 正常人用啥?
<gebjgd> jackness: 我向來網頁
<gebjgd> tenzu: walkman
<jackness> gebjgd, 那你还发布消息 结果我就上当了  这玩意儿没法使用
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你那麼多研究經費呢  再買個mbp就是了
<imtxc> 研究经费估计都给 tenzu 黄子都买尿布了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 买mbp不算本事,把设备费套成现金才算本事
<tenzu> imtxc: 还有奶粉好吧
<imtxc> tenzu: 母乳给你喝完了？
<imtxc> 那不能怪别人
<gebjgd> tenzu: 買什麼奶粉
<tenzu> imtxc: 儿子都不够喝,轮不上我
<gebjgd> tenzu: 根本用不到奶粉
<tenzu> gebjgd: friso
<gebjgd> tenzu: 你老婆奶少？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 不够喝
<gebjgd> tenzu: 按說不至於啊 孩子多大了 身高體重
<gebjgd> tenzu: 廣東老婆的奶水就是足
<tenzu> gebjgd: 3个月,12斤
<gebjgd> tenzu: 很正常的啊 按說你老婆的奶水應該足夠
<gebjgd> tenzu: 一看就是你不知道給老婆做菜
<gebjgd> tenzu: 或者老婆吃的不好
<tenzu> gebjgd: 吃的还可以啊,鸡汤鱼汤什么的都是我妈或者岳母做
<^k^> 新 GTK+和QT • aria2c的两个参数有什么区别 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449715 -x和 -s都是连接数 不懂有什么区别？一样吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-10-06 15:36
<gebjgd> tenzu: 小米粥  還有催奶茶
<gebjgd> tenzu: 應該是體質問題
<gebjgd> tenzu: 我老婆的奶水就很足
<yunfan> gebjgd: 足到多少？
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我現在喝咖啡都不需要用牛奶了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 额 你小孩多大了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 老婆直接幫我擠好了
<gebjgd> yunfan: 快5個月了
<yunfan> gebjgd: 好吧 有空试试做酸奶把
<gebjgd> yunfan: 我看行
<roylez> yunfan: 肥肥
<roylez> gebjgd: 还可以做奶干
<gebjgd> roylez: 過來人  就是有經驗
<Lavande> 请问python里面用re，如果想返回匹配一定格式的字符串，而不是整个匹配的字符串，应该怎么做？比如在{name=Jim};{class=A},{name=Tom};{class=B}里面我要用{name= }这个格式来搜索并返回其中的所有名字
<roylez> Lavande: ()不会用吗
<Lavande> roylez: 才上手。。。还没看全。。。。这个括号叫啥名字啊？
<roylez> Lavande: grouping
<Lavande> roylez: 多谢，我研究研究去
<roylez> Lavande: re.findall("{name=(\w+)}", string)
<Lavande> roylez: OK :)
<jackness> roylez,  你是学python的啊，以后我学python有什么问题都可以请教你吗？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 安装总是有严重问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449716 在win7的系统上安装vmware虚拟机，安装12.04LTS64位版本时，总是崩溃，提示：installer crashed。 安装12.10的64位版本，第一次启动时，只能进入命令行界面，并且提示：UnicodeDecodeError：'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0xbb in position 13:invalid start byte. 敲入start
<^k^> ─> x，进到图形界面，任务栏工具栏，什么都没有。 以后每次进去都这德性，重装几遍也都这个德性。不知道 …
<yunfan> roylez: 你去哪了？
<jackness> 有什么电视剧 电影推荐吗 最好是关于linux的 谢谢大家
<iwii> > s="name=a" ; s.match(/name=(\w+)/)[1]
<^k^> iwii:"a"
<roylez> jackness: 早就不玩python了
<roylez> yunfan: 天天在家吃喝，小米盒子看 futurama，啃老要敬业
<roylez> > s="name=a"; s[/name=(\w+)/][1]
<^k^> roylez:"a"
<imtxc> iMadper: yunfan 在网上遇到几个肾贩子在聊
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥?
<iMadper> imtxc: 解释下, yunfan在跟神贩子聊天?
<imtxc> iMadper: 错了，是我
<imtxc> 跟你俩说的
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧... 你有需求?
<iMadper> imtxc: 两个不够? 需要三个?
<iMadper> imtxc: 少年....
<imtxc> iMadper: 无聊，她们加我…… 我就顺水推舟打发时间
<iMadper> imtxc: 好吧..
<iMadper> imtxc: 在选显示器
<iMadper> imtxc: 有推荐?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没买过显示器啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实, 我什么都没买过, 但是当你们要买东西的时候, 我还是可以给出一些建议
<gebjgd> iMadper: 23 fullhd led 省电 没了
<iMadper> gebjgd: ... ... 
<iMadper> gebjgd: led的色温一致性差, 不过现在很难买到ccfl的了
<gebjgd> iMadper: 色温? 那个有什么用?
<iMadper> gebjgd: 是色温一致性.
 * Hoxily 这是彩虹文字
<roylez> iMadper: 迅雷离线下yify没速度了，神马状况
<iMadper> Hoxily: yifi是啥?
<iMadper> Hoxily: 我这里不是
<gebjgd> iMadper: 没什么用吧
<gebjgd> iMadper: 又不是做图用
<iMadper> gebjgd: 看av的时候需要
<gebjgd> iMadper: 很久不看av了 都直接myfreecams.com
<^k^_is_bot> Title: MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat. (@ myfreecams.com)
<gebjgd> iMadper: 隨便看
<jackness> roylez, 你这么厉害啊 以后我问题的时候 请教你啊 
<iMadper> gebjgd: ...
<gebjgd> jackness: 那是主席.鬧完呢
<jackness> gebjgd, 什么？roylez是主席？我不知道啊 我是这边的新人
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-53-generic #81-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 21:03:54 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS ruby 2.0.0p247 (2013-06-27 revision 41674) [i686-linux] 
 * gebjgd 做飯去
<Hoxily> jackness: 因为 roylez 的论坛头像是主席
<jackness> Hoxily, 哦，这样啊 我论坛头像是双子座 那我外号就叫双子座吧
<jackness> 不对 菜鸟双子座 比较贴切
<jackness> Hoxily, 你真的可以打彩虹文字啊 快捷键是什么  告诉我吧
<Hoxily> 吧我诉告  么什是键捷快 啊字文虹彩打以可的真你
<Hoxily> jackness: http://weechat.org/scripts/source/prism.py.html/
<^k^> Hoxily ⇪ ti: WeeChat :: scripts
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 急求大神goagent怎么弄啊，弄了一上午还没弄好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449718 按照网上方法，在终端输入appid和gmail 账户和密码之后，出现如下情况 [img]/home/xiao-t/图片/2013-10-06%2017:43:43的屏幕截图.png[/img] 统计信息: 发表于 由 夜影掠湖 — 2013-10-06 17:58
<jackness> Hoxily, 这是python写的吗  好激动  这个该怎么使用啊 
<Hoxily> 你的 xchat 用不了吧
<jackness> 要irssi吗？
<Hoxily> jackness:  http://weechat.org 要这个
<^k^> Hoxily ... ⇪ WeeChat, the extensible chat client
<jackness> Hoxily, 哦 算了  不能追求豪华换客户端 算了 简单一点 诧寂一点吧
<Hoxily> jackness: 我写过一个给xchat整行文字加上同一色彩的plugin。我找找，也许还在。
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏你
<abinex> imtxc: 捏饺子
<abinex> imtxc: LOL
<abinex> gebjgd: 哥你在啊
<gebjgd> abinex: 妹子 我在
<abinex> 你的树莓派有没有安装XBMC
<GODDOG> 冒泡
<GODDOG> GODDOG: 冒泡
<gebjgd> abinex: 沒有
<gebjgd> abinex: 裝那個幹嘛
<abinex> 看在线电影播放音乐
<gebjgd> abinex: 我有mpd
<gebjgd> abinex: 我有網絡電視盒子
<gebjgd> abinex: 連的電視
<abinex> gebjgd: 额，有广告吧？
<abinex> 网络电视有广告
<gebjgd> abinex: 沒有啊 有什麼廣告
<gebjgd> abinex: 美如畫  或者 開博爾  自己上taobao看去
<abinex> gebjgd: 嗯，多少大洋
<abinex> 看过了，那个
<abinex> 以前就看过，要遥控器对吧
<Hoxily> jackness: 找到了。
<Hoxily> jackness: 你是Windows系统么？
<gebjgd> abinex: 自帶遙控器
<abinex> gebjgd: 你在德国也买这个？
<gebjgd> abinex: 可以代購  我那個是別人從國內帶過來的
<abinex> 哦
<abinex> gebjgd: 你用了觉得那个怎么样？
<abinex> 网络电视盒子
<Hoxily> jackness: 在不在？
<abinex> 质量好么？
<gebjgd> abinex: 還想買個新的
<abinex> gebjgd: 为啥？直接买个新的智能电视就好了
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 接上网线
<abinex> gebjgd: 叫人给你带台粗粮超级电视过去
<Hoxily> jackness: 这里有教你怎么在Unix like系统上用gcc编译xchat的C插件，http://xchat.org/docs/plugin20.html#intro
<^k^> Hoxily ⇪ ti: XChat 2.0 Plugin Interface
<gebjgd> abinex: 什麼智能電視？
<gebjgd> abinex: 我的電視帶smartTV
<abinex> 小米
<gebjgd> abinex: 那是電視盒子
<gebjgd> abinex: 不是電視
<gebjgd> abinex: 歐洲也有
<abinex> gebjgd: 国内人称小米叫做粗粮
<gebjgd> abinex: google也有了
<abinex> gebjgd:小米 新出了一款电视
<gebjgd> abinex: 我電視也能接網線啊
<GODDOG> unix like 和正常的Linux有什么不一样？
<gebjgd> abinex: 信不過國產的
<abinex> gebjgd: 不是盒子，是电视
<abinex> LOL
<gebjgd> abinex: 這邊有保修  我買國內的幹嘛
<abinex> 额
<gebjgd> GODDOG: linux 是unix like
<gebjgd> abinex: xbmc 沒啥東西 
<Hoxily> jackness: colorfultext 插件c源码，http://code.bulix.org/6nu58y-84630
<gebjgd> abinex: 還不如看v.qq.com
<^k^> Hoxily ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<^k^_is_bot> Title: 腾讯视频-中国最大在线视频媒体平台,海量高清视频在线观看 (@ qq.com)
<abinex> gebjgd: 那个太卡了
<gebjgd> abinex: 不卡啊
<abinex> 国内的视频质量因为网络速度慢
<gebjgd> abinex: 我這裏刷刷的
<gebjgd> abinex: 你網絡不行吧
<zzZhou> 腾讯的就是垃圾
<gebjgd> abinex: 我經常在上面看美劇啊
<abinex> 压缩了，只怕画面质量一塌糊涂
<gebjgd> abinex: 無所謂  我對畫質無要求
<gebjgd> abinex: 在線看就行了
<abinex> gebjgd: 我都是下载回来看的
<abinex> 晚上睡觉的时候下载
<abinex> 等睡觉醒过来就下载差不多了
<zzZhou> 下载的清晰些
<gebjgd> abinex: 很少下載  網速太快  沒有必要下載
<zzZhou> 你们那都是去哪里下载呀
<gebjgd> abinex: 一點下載 20分就完事了
<abinex> 嗯，10GB以上的HD视频
<gebjgd> abinex: 沒地方放hd視頻
<abinex> 1080P
<abinex> GE
<GODDOG> 高端
<abinex> gebjgd: 所以我买了好几个硬盘
<gebjgd> abinex: 我看美劇看的太多  來不及下載
<GODDOG> 我都是有什么看什么
<abinex> 3TB
<abinex> 1TB的 
<zzZhou> 哎呀，你们哪里下载的呀
<gebjgd> abinex: 我的硬盤都是放照片和資料  從來不放視頻
<GODDOG> abinex: 积攒起来是为什么呢？
<gebjgd> zzZhou: isohunt
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 蛋疼
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 有人就是喜歡攢電影
<abinex> zzZhou: 经典的，偶尔想看就不用再下载
<gebjgd> abinex: 你這個是病 得治
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 不是网络不死 数据量就会上升吗？
<GODDOG> abinex: 一种资源彻底消失的情况很少吧
<jackness> Hoxily, 大神，我C语言只会helloworld 之前你的那个是python编的啊 我水平还不够呢 这个源码在这里 是不编译之后就能使用了啊 我还是不太懂
<gebjgd> abinex: youtube上有很多經典的 
<abinex> gebjgd: 我下载了谍影重重4部曲
<gebjgd> abinex: 沒意思
<zzZhou> 经典的都要收藏的
<abinex> gebjgd: youtube不能下载
<abinex> zzZhou: 嗯
<abinex> 还有一部是生死狙击
<abinex> 20GB
<abinex> 老子下载了一个月
<zzZhou> isobunt都是英文哎
<GODDOG> abinex: 其实 我想说 网上看不到老友记了
<abinex> 用电驴挂着
<abinex> GODDOG: 找呗
<GODDOG> abinex: 所有的都是版权到期啊
<abinex> 热门的资源都有的下
<abinex> 冷门的资源就没那么容易下载了，即使你有种子
<gebjgd> abinex: 爲什麼要下載  看的時候直接聯網看就是了
<jackness> Hoxily, 这个写完编译好了之后 到把插件用到客户端 还需要做什么啊 觉得这些很神奇
<abinex> 也不一定能下载到，就算你有很快的网络速度
<gebjgd> GODDOG: 老友記到處都是
<abinex> gebjgd: 联网的音效一般
<jackness> 老友记现在网上资源很难找 我原来的硬盘坏了 不然我我原来存了十季的 现在只是存在脑子记忆里面了
<zzZhou> 网络不快就得下载
<abinex> 没多声道环绕
<gebjgd> abinex: 你有好的家庭影院？
<gebjgd> abinex: 還音效
<gebjgd> jackness: isohunt.com
<^k^_is_bot> Title: isoHunt › the BitTorrent & P2P search engine (@ isohunt.com)
<abinex> gebjgd: 额
<gebjgd> 隨便下
<gebjgd> abinex: 窮講究
<abinex> 效果比较震撼一点
<abinex> 有身临其境的感觉
<gebjgd> abinex: 扯
<gebjgd> abinex: 那你不如鑽進去
<abinex> gebjgd: 不扯
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> gebjgd: 你现在用的树莓派/
<gebjgd> abinex: 年輕人少看點電影 多想想未來吧
<abinex> ??
<abinex> ge
<gebjgd> abinex: 是
<mellon> 大家好，问个问题。gnome-tweak-tool配置后起作用的文件在哪里？我想给删掉。
<abinex> gebjgd: o 
<gebjgd> abinex: 掛的irssi
<jackness> gebjgd, 大哥 我现在没那么寂寞啊 谢谢了
<abinex> gebjgd: 你怎么设置的irc连接参数？
<gebjgd> jackness: 說什麼呢
<gebjgd> abinex: 直接連就是
<abinex> gebjgd: 我在irssi中连接不成功
<jackness> gebjgd, 你发给我一个bt下载视频的网址啊 我错了吗？
<abinex> jackness: 你错啦
<gebjgd> jackness: bt種子網站
<abinex> jackness: 你应该说声谢谢
<gebjgd> abinex: 沒遇到過
<jackness> Hoxily, 你人呢 C语言编写的 有源代码 可以使用这个插件吗？
<gebjgd> abinex: 姿勢不對
<jackness> gebjgd, 谢谢 大神
<abinex> gebjgd: 又涨姿势了
<Hoxily> jackness: 都发给你了啊
<abinex> gebjgd: 你改天弄个OpenELEC
<Hoxily> jackness: 注意看聊天记录
<jackness> Hoxily, 交流交流啊 这个源代码可以使用吗？
<jackness> Hoxily, 我看到源代码了啊 但是我不会使用 是用gcc编译吗？
<abinex> gebjgd: 你用的raspbian？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 免费网络电话有哪些？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449719 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Oaip — 2013-10-06 18:32
<Hoxily> jackness: 你用windows系统的吗？还是linux?
<jackness> Hoxily, ubuntu13.04
<abinex> http://www.pingwest.com/building-the-raspbian-os/
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Raspbian：世界上“最小的”操作系统是怎样炼成的？ |PingWest
<jackness> Hoxily, 这个没法复制啊  难道我要自己打一遍代码 然后编译之后就能使用吗  教我怎么使用这个源代码啊 我是菜菜鸟 只会很简单的东西 大神
<jackness> Hoxily, 我复制好了 但是该怎么使用 
<Hoxily> jackness: code.bulix.org 上的代码通过点击“view plain”就可以查看原始文件内容了
<^k^_is_bot> Title: bulix.org / pastebin (@ bulix.org)
<jackness> Hoxily, 谢谢 我已经复制好了 只是如何添加到我的客户端上呢
<Hoxily> jackness: 把这段内容存到 plugin.c 文件里。
<jackness> Hoxily, 是x-chat的目录下吗？还是自己创建一个
<Hoxily> 自己建一个吧。
<jackness> 哦 明白了 不是.cpp吗？
<jackness> 已完成
<jackness> 然后呢 如何使用plugin.c文件呢
<Hoxily> jackness: 你需要一个 xchat-plugin.h 头文件。
<jackness> Hoxily, 这里我开始不懂了 如何得到这个头文件啊 
<Hoxily> jackness: http://xchat.org/files/source/2.8/xchat-2.8.8.tar.bz2 下这个，找到 xchat-plugin.h 头文件。把这个头文件跟你保存的plugin.c 文件放在同一个目录里。
<^k^> Hoxily ⇪ ti: {长度=>1.44 MiB, "type"=>"application/x-bzip2"}
<freeflying> iMadper, 北京这周不堵车了吧
<iMadper> freeflying: 昨天从昌平回来的路上还算顺
<iMadper> freeflying: 别的路线不知道... 都是地铁...
<freeflying> iMadper, 你不是买车了吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 我爸... 不是我...
<freeflying> iMadper, 你爸还不就是你的
<iMadper> freeflying: 问题是, 我开不起呀.. 地铁多便宜, 汽油多贵...
<Hoxily> jackness: 找到了吗？
<jackness> Hoxily, 是把 plugin.c文件放到xchat-plugin.h所在的文件夹里面吗
<freeflying> iMadper, 其实北京真应该学学东京啊
<jackness> Hoxily, 找到了
<iMadper> freeflying: 啥?
<freeflying> iMadper, 人家公司的exscutive 级别的出去也大抵是地铁
<Hoxily> 都 一样
<iMadper> freeflying: 好吧... 
<Hoxily> jackness: 总之，让gcc在编译plugin.c的时候找的到xchat-plugin.h就行。
<jackness> Hoxily, 是不是现在就是到所在目录 用gcc plugin.c命令吗？
<freeflying> iMadper, 这边地铁还贵，还是坐得人很多
<Hoxily> jackness: gcc -Wl,--export-dynamic -Wall -O1 -shared -fPIC plugin.c -o colorfultext.so
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀, 观念不同. 北京应该这样, 比如单向有6个车道, 应该留三条是公交专用. 其他车堵在另外三条里面. 你想开车可以, 堵死. 或者你做公交. 这样公交不堵车.
<Hoxily> jackness: 参考这个文档：http://xchat.org/docs/plugin20.html#intro
<^k^> Hoxily ⇪ ti: XChat 2.0 Plugin Interface
<yunfan> roylez: 你回家啃老？ 这不可能把 难道是在家里憋大招？
<freeflying> iMadper, 拥堵费开始收饿
<freeflying> yunfan, 人家是work from home
<freeflying> yunfan, 钱不少拿，活还少干
<iMadper> freeflying: 收这个有用?
<yunfan> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/62ec3a78jw1e9bo26wn3gj218g0xcgpp.jpg    查看购物清单，居然有这样一个牌子的温度计，好好奇他们的英文名是什么  iMadper imtxc 
<yunfan> cc gebjgd 
<freeflying> iMadper, 收的多就有用了
<Hoxily> jackness: 出来了没？
<yunfan> iMadper: 北京就算有这样的车道 也会被权力人员以各种警急理由占用 然后久而久之就变成通用的了
<iMadper> yunfan: 所以解决不了...
<Hoxily> jackness: 应该会生成一个名叫 colorfultext.so 的文件。这个就是插件本体了。
<iMadper> freeflying: 神牌子
<freeflying> iMadper, 下午陪我儿子在海边看螃蟹看一下午
<iMadper> freeflying: 好吃吗?
<freeflying> iMadper, 啥神牌子
<freeflying> iMadper, 不能吃啊
<abinex> http://www.199it.com/archives/157911.html
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 详解IEEE 802.11ad（60 GHz Wi-Fi）技术 | 199IT互联网TMT数据 | 中文互联网数据研究资讯中心-199IT
<iMadper> freeflying: 温度计
<iMadper> freeflying: 温度计神牌子
<jackness> Hoxily, 是生成了 但是 好像有报错啊
<freeflying> iMadper, 还有这个啤酒呢
<freeflying> iMadper, 你去顺丰优选上看看
<jackness> 警告： 传递‘xchat_hook_print’的第 4 个参数时在不兼容的指针类型间转换 [默认启用]
<jackness> In file included from plugin.c:4:0:
<jackness> xchat-plugin.h:160:1: 附注： 需要类型‘int (*)(char **, void *)’，但实参的类型为‘int (*)(char **, char *)’
<iMadper> freeflying: 超级多. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 真是霸气的牌子.
<yunfan> iMadper: 是我买的 :-)
<iMadper> yunfan: 赞!
<Hoxily> jackness: 忽略它好了。
<yunfan> 买的时候都没注意 就觉得不是竖起来的不错 结果回来看 额
<freeflying>  ps4预售了
<lucky2> geek和nerd到底有什么区别
<jackness> Hoxily, 接下来 该做什么呢
<Hoxily> jackness: 复制 colorfultext.so 到 ~/.xchat2 目录。
<jackness> Hoxily, 复制下去 客户端要重启吗
<freeflying> iMadper, 居然忘记自己znc的密码了
<Hoxily> jackness: 可以试下。
<iMadper> freeflying: ... 这个, 我也不知道你密码是多少...
<freeflying> iMadper, 意思是年纪真大了
<iMadper> freeflying: 阿尔兹海默症是不可避免的了
<jackness> Hoxily, 这个目录在哪里？
<freeflying> iMadper, 还得些日子
<jackness> Hoxily, 我只找到.xchat2啊文件夹啊
<Hoxily> jackness: 那就放在 .xchat2 目录
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知不觉的... 
<freeflying> iMadper,  明天去水族馆
<Hoxily> jackness: ~ 开头是指 $HOME
<iMadper> freeflying: 你这完全变成了带你家儿子去旅游了!
<iMadper> freeflying: 恭喜了!~
<Hoxily> jackness: 你当前用户的 home directory
<gebjgd> abinex: 病  raspbian多好
<gebjgd> abinex: 吻腚壓倒一切
<freeflying> iMadper, 我的任务完成了，后面饿坑就由 support team去填了  lol
<gebjgd> abinex: too simple sometimes.....
<abinex> gebjgd: OpenELEC更稳定
<abinex> LOL
<jackness> Hoxily, 对不起啊 我linux也是半路出家的 有点笨了 现在重启客户端吗？
<Hoxily> too young too simple, sometimes naive ---- Jiang Zemin
<abinex> gebjgd: 你的的树莓派要是用Raspbian一段时间，然后没有开机，你就会发现反应很慢
<gebjgd> abinex: 沒有  我的rootfs在硬盤上
<freeflying> iMadper, 看smzdm的经验分享没，冲锋衣只用看材料，都差不多
<abinex> 因为树莓派上面没有实时的时钟
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩, 我倒是觉得, 冲锋衣只要看做工和设计就够了, 材料什么的, 区别不大
<freeflying> abinex, 树莓派就是个二货
<abinex> 只要时间不对，树莓派的系统就会便的很缓慢
<abinex> LOL
<freeflying> iMadper, 大度是gore-tex的
<iMadper> freeflying: 这牌子的, 都是很贵的....
<abinex> 需要保持开机，联网
<abinex> 持续更新
<abinex> 这样，就不变慢
<iMadper> freeflying: 我需要的只是, 防风, 别太丑, 质量好, 就行了. 
<freeflying> iMadper,  据说现在有个叫凯乐石的不错
<iMadper> freeflying: 极星
<Hoxily> jackness: 试试 /colorfultext 命令
<iMadper> freeflying: 国产, 只考虑极星
<abinex> iMadper: 买北脸的
<jackness> hao 
<abinex> LOL
<freeflying> iMadper, 那里的？
<iMadper> freeflying: 就是之前土拨鼠的代工厂
<freeflying> abinex, 那是休闲牌子
<^k^_is_bot> hao
<iMadper> freeflying: 具体位置不知道
<jackness> PINK
<freeflying> iMadper, 那里去买
<jackness> NI HAO 
<iMadper> freeflying: jd有卖
<freeflying> iMadper, 回头稿件试试
<jackness> Hoxily,可以了吗
<iMadper> freeflying: 行
<freeflying> iMadper, 只要用了gore-tex的就行啊
<jackness> 好像有颜色了
<jackness> LIGHTBLUE
<freeflying> iMadper, 貌似北京的pm2.5又爆表了啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 何必呢... gore-tex不是最好的... 只是最贵的而已. 
<iMadper> freeflying: 北京? 昨天/今天, 简直就是地狱!
<yunfan> iMadper: 冲锋衣有买到？
<freeflying> iMadper, 哦，那还有啥材料
<yunfan> 老子节前买的徒步鞋到现在还没到
<iMadper> freeflying: 材料名字记不住, 见到了能认识
<yunfan> 幸好没计划出去徒步
<freeflying> iMadper, 准备回去找个小城市待着了
<iMadper> yunfan: 你的节前是春节吗?
<iMadper> freeflying: 赞!
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 空气不行
<jackness> colorfultext<LIGHTBLUE|toggle>
<iMadper> yunfan: 你要买冲锋衣吗?
<Hoxily> jackness: 输入 /colorfultext 回车可以看到详细的说明
<jackness> ni hao 
<jackness> 居然没有改变颜色
<iMadper> yunfan: 我现在有羽绒服了, 不太需要冲锋衣, 软壳倒是更好
<Hoxily> jackness: 呃
<jackness> ni hao 
<freeflying> jackness, Hoxily 别试彩色文字了，要试开个临时的去玩
<gebjgd> abinex: 表示我的時間有ntp
<gebjgd> abinex: 時間向來是對的
<jackness> freeflying, 对不起 我错了 
<Hoxily> jackness: 竖线“|”的含义是选择其一
<yunfan> iMadper: 我是生存狂 冲锋衣是我目前的最佳选择
<Hoxily> jackness: < > 括起来的含义是 必须要有
<freeflying> iMadper, 只能下回去香港看看了
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 了解. 
<yunfan> iMadper: 主要是防水速干的功能很好
<freeflying> iMadper, 最近都没机会去米帝
<Hoxily> jackness: 假如是 [ ] 括起来， 则表示可有可无。
<iMadper> freeflying: 恩
<yunfan> iMadper: 对了 你对包包有了解不
<jackness> Hoxily, 好的 我知道了
<iMadper> yunfan: 包? 不了解...
<yunfan> 我在生存狂网站看到有个概念设计的包 收起来就巴掌大
<yunfan> 可是展开就跟别人登山用的一样
<yunfan> 特别想买两个
<iMadper> yunfan: 你应该需要一个有骨架的包吧?
<yunfan> iMadper: 不需要骨架的
<yunfan> 什么方便就用什么 而且最好别太异样
<iMadper> yunfan: 真出问题, 你的大量生存装备很重, 保持体力也是一个很重要的事情
<yunfan> iMadper: 生存狂有很多流派 你说的那只是一种而已
<jackness> Hoxily, 说点题外话 这个一个插件的C语言编写 学多久可以写出来
<Hoxily> jackness: 不知道呢
<yunfan> iMadper: 有的人就在家挖地堡 连包都省了呢
<iMadper> ...
<yunfan> iMadper: 还有菜刀党一般是不带重包的 包里全是武器 
<jackness> Hoxily, 我看来需要多加油了 人家都能写出来 我不能一直这么笨啊
<iMadper> yunfan: ... 生化危机看多了
<jackness> Hoxily, 电脑真是博大精深啊
<imtxc> 少年们好
<yunfan> iMadper: 人各有志 没啥吧 2000年的时候 你要去告诉美国人08年的金融危机 会有无数房子扣下来 人家也不相信嘛
<freeflying> imtxc,  骚年的x230如何
<imtxc> freeflying: 除了左手掌托质量太差之外还行
<abinex> imtxc: 捏捏
<abinex> imtxc: 买X230了。
<gebjgd> x230那破機器 都沒fulhdd 的
<gebjgd> fullhd
<imtxc> gebjgd: 那本儿这里现在我知道的就至少有 5 个人在用啊，你要全体攻击？
<gebjgd> imtxc: 恩那
<gebjgd> imtxc: 沒有fullhd的本子都不是好本子
<freeflying> iMadper, http://www.amazon.co.jp/NEC-PC-LZ750MSS-LaVie-Z/dp/B00CRYTS4G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381059898&sr=8-1&keywords=nec+lavie+z
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： NEC PC-LZ750MSS LaVie Z: パソコン・周辺機器
<abinex> gebjgd: 正解
<freeflying> iMadper, 好贵啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 是呀
<void1> 就x230那大小，上了fullhd还怎么看
<iMadper> freeflying: 只有乐天还算靠谱
<abinex> void1: 手机都1080p了
<gebjgd> void1: 帶放大鏡眼睛
<abinex> 电脑还1366
<abinex> 怎么对得起用户啊
<freeflying> iMadper, casio的表适合户外不
<void1> abinex, 手机系统都由厂商给优化成适当的字体大小的
<iMadper> freeflying: 表, 我没了解...
<void1> freeflying, 上吧，日本买casio正好
<freeflying> void1, 推荐款啊，准备日亚下单算了
<void1> freeflying, 你要怎么样的？户外的？
<abinex> 现在都流行买智能表了
<freeflying> void1, 是啊，户外的
<void1> freeflying,  你不是就在日本嘛....
<void1> freeflying, 那就protreck啊
<abinex> 你们还买啥啥卡西欧
<freeflying> void1, 日亚不是方便呢吗，价格又便宜
<gebjgd> void1: 其實筆記本也能優化  字體弄大就是了 
<gebjgd> abinex: 是不
<freeflying> void1, protreck是啥
<freeflying> 表的型号？
<imtxc> freeflying: 泥人啊
<void1> freeflying, casio的登山表系列
<void1> freeflying, 你要数字的还是指针的？
<abinex> void1: 要指针的酷一点
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 更传统
<freeflying> void1, 推荐数字还还是指针好呢
<void1> freeflying, 我个人喜欢数字的，再说登山表以视觉为优先
<freeflying> http://www.amazon.co.jp/PROTREK-%E3%83%97%E3%83%AD%E3%83%88%E3%83%AC%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF-%E3%83%88%E3%83%AA%E3%83%97%E3%83%AB%E3%82%BB%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B5%E3%83%BCVer-3%E6%90%AD%E8%BC%89-%E3%82%BD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%A9%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A6%E3%82%A9%E3%83%83%E3%83%81-PRG-270-1AJF/dp/B00DU1XIW8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1381060162&sr=8-2&keywords=casio+protrek
<abinex> freeflying: 你需要精确对时么？
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： [カシオ]Casio 腕時計 PROTREK カシオ プロトレック トリプルセンサーVer.3搭載 ソーラーウォッチ PRG-270-1AJF メンズ: 腕時計
<freeflying> 这个不错啊
<freeflying> abinex, 这些都带6具电波吧
<void1> 不带
<Muton> 基友，少妇
<void1> prw系列才带
<Muton> 你们在哪
<void1> freeflying, prw-3000
<Hoxily> jackness: http://weibo.com/find/f?type=2&search=1&comp=%E6%9D%AD%E5%B7%9E%E6%80%9D%E6%98%93%E7%94%B5%E5%AD%90%E7%B3%BB%E7%BB%9F%E5%B7%A5%E7%A8%8B%E6%9C%89%E9%99%90%E5%85%AC%E5%8F%B8&from=profile&wvr=5&loc=infjob
<^k^> Hoxily ... ⇪ 新浪微博-随时随地分享身边的新鲜事儿
<gebjgd> freeflying: 什麼叫六具電波
<jackness> Muton, 你为什么每次出来都这么乱喊啊
<abinex> freeflying: 一万多日元？
<freeflying> abinex, prw-3000要39000了
<freeflying> gebjgd, 对时
<gebjgd> freeflying: 天朝 沒有 你要了也沒用啊 
<Muton> jackness: 因为我相信，基友少妇看到会找我的
<freeflying> gebjgd, 有
<void1> gebjgd, 有用，6局包括中国
<jackness> Hoxily, 是你？这么漂亮的女生？
<imtxc> gebjgd: 天朝有秋波
<gebjgd> freeflying: void1 有？
<void1> 就算是2局，中国沿海也能用
<abinex> imtxc: 有饺子
<imtxc> 秋波哪里都能收到的
<freeflying> void1, 其实5局就很好了
<abinex> imtxc: 还不高兴啊？
<void1> 中国的电波塔就在郑州
<gebjgd> freeflying: void1 首堵能用麼
<jackness> Muton, 我是多悲催啊 硬是被带上这个头衔
<void1> freeflying, 5局不行的，少了中国啊
<Hoxily> jackness: 那个头像是小仓优子
<freeflying> void1, 也可以对时啊
<void1> gebjgd, 帝都不止，魔都ok
<void1> freeflying, 少了中国，如果不是沿海地带不能对的...
<freeflying> gebjgd, 全球就那么几个站，你说帝都行不行
<Muton> iMadper给你起的名字吧 jackness
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我父母說的用不了
<iMadper> Muton: 啥?
<imtxc> freeflying: 6 局帝都可以啊 cc gebjgd 
<freeflying> gebjgd, 这就不知道了
<jackness> Muton, 不是啊 其实我也不认识这位大神的 我这里谁都认识  只熟悉id
<freeflying> imtxc, 你的几局
<void1> freeflying, 上prw-3000吧
<void1> freeflying, 看着就喜欢啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我木有卡表
<imtxc> freeflying: 6 局的话就有商丘了
<freeflying> void1,  怎一个贵子了得啊
 * void1 是casio饭
<imtxc> 5600 嘛
<void1> freeflying, 你出差那么久，买个表很正常嘛 XD
<jackness> Hoxily, 我看来见识浅了 你本人的新浪微博？
<Hoxily> jackness: 对
<Muton> jackness 少妇你好少妇再见
<freeflying> void1, casio也就表了
<void1> 那是
<void1> 家里有好多casio表...
<void1> 想想真浪费...
<imtxc> void1: 球送
<jackness> Muton, 撒有那拉 
<void1> 还好及时退烧...
<void1> 现在用回5600系列
<jackness> Hoxily, 那我加你吧 你年纪好小啊 我是有多笨啊 都28岁了
<Hoxily> jackness: 再过5年我也是28 了
<gebjgd> void1: 應該買個歐洲的機械錶  有了機械表你就不會對日本玩具感興趣了
<gebjgd> Hoxily: 好年輕 青春飯？
<void1> gebjgd, 机械表根本没法用啊，时间都不准的
<jackness> Hoxily, 那个时候 我已经33了 我看来是需要多多加油了 我后悔大学没学计算机了 哎 叹息
<gebjgd> void1: 有對時
<gebjgd> void1: 不過就貴了
<void1> gebjgd, 又不是自动的
<gebjgd> void1: 早就有這種功能的了
<void1> gebjgd, 什么功能？自动对时？怎么做到的？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu中root用户和user用户的相互切换 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449720 【转】Ubuntu中root用户和user用户的相互切换 分类： 2013 2013-10-02 00:26 39人阅读 评论(0) 收藏 举报 linuxubuntu Ubuntu中root用户和user用户的相互切换 原：http://www.cnblogs.com/weiweiqiao99/archive/2010/11/10/1873761.html Ubuntu是最近很流行的一款Linux系
<void1> gebjgd, 只能自动上发条，不可能自动对时的
<Muton> 我也23了
<Muton> 求带走
<wujie> ;-) 
<adam8157> eexpress: momo
<jusss> 下了个爱丽丝梦游仙境竟然还是内嵌字幕的。。。
<jusss> adam8157: 摸摸？还是嬷嬷？
<jusss> adam8157: 为啥不是拍拍？
<adam8157> jusss: =,=
<jusss> adam8157: world war z看了没
<jusss> adam8157: 昨晚刚看
<adam8157> jusss: 看过, 一般
<October21> lynx,elinks对中文支持怎么样？
<jusss> adam8157: 感觉跟超人一样，不用看剧情，看画面就行了
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣c
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<adam8157> iMadper: 骚年
<iMadper> adam8157: 早~
<jusss> adam8157: 僵尸山呀，僵尸围攻以死列的城墙时，画面真不错
<adam8157> iMadper: 今天没干长时间出门, 空气太差了
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 昨天去了昌平, 感觉稍微好一点点.
<adam8157> jusss: 我会告诉你我还去看了狄仁杰么... 全程吐槽
<iMadper> adam8157: 今天更差
<adam8157> iMadper: 妹子在昌平?
<jusss> adam8157: 国产片直接忽略。。。iron man 3看了没
<adam8157> roylez: 傻乐速速现身
<iMadper> adam8157: 妹子陪她男朋友呢, 我只是自己找一帮基友去吃烤肉
<adam8157> jusss: 电影院看的, 也一般
<jusss> adam8157: ...那你想看啥。。。感觉没啥电影很值得期待了
<adam8157> jusss: 地心引力!!!!!!!!
<October21> 子熊的故事
<jusss> adam8157: ...克鲁尼和布洛克那个？据说很不错
<October21> 很好玩
<jusss> adam8157: 据传卡梅隆和hell boy的导演都很赞那个电影
<\q> iMadper: 不是你的妹子？
<iMadper> \q: 有点儿复杂. 
<jusss> adam8157: 我倒是想看Chuck 2013
<imtxc> ...
<adam8157> imtxc: 渣c这些天都干啥呢?
<imtxc> adam8157: 骚年早啊， 今天早上大家还夸奖你的代购服务态度好呢
<adam8157> imtxc: 磨叽侠
<imtxc> adam8157: 公园儿啊，小说啊，电影啊
<jusss> http://movie.mtime.com/203472/
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 鬼娃的诅咒 Curse of Chucky(2013)
<adam8157> imtxc: 我去了几天国图, 不过今天没去, 空气太差 不想出门
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃去哪里玩了
<adam8157> imtxc: 有啥好事儿没?
<jusss> adam8157: 问你个问题，在sh脚本里用arpspoof, 为什么arpspoof的输出会成为std err ?
<imtxc> adam8157: 国图，估计咱俩见过
<imtxc> adam8157: 啥好事都没
<adam8157> imtxc: 没看见胖子啊
<imtxc> adam8157: iMadper 的妹子在跟别人约会算好事么
<imtxc> iMadper: 你动手了没有到底
<adam8157> jusss: 本来就是stderr?
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道. 
<imtxc> iMadper: 要不我再帮你实名一把
<iMadper> imtxc: 没理解?
<jusss> adam8157: 当然不是std err
<imtxc> iMadper: 我以为你的那把刀被安检扣了才没动手呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 一个人名下能有几把刀？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我是因为去早了, 人家男朋友还没上飞机呢
<\q> adam8157: 玩過 qemu-static-arm 配 lxc ?
<imtxc> iMadper: 丫明天走？ 要不要哥们帮忙打下来？
<adam8157> \q: qemu-static-arm就有, 配lxc就没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 如果你做的到, 就去吧. 
<freeflying> void1, http://www.amazon.co.jp/PROTREK-%E3%83%97%E3%83%AD%E3%83%88%E3%83%AC%E3%83%83%E3%82%AF-%E3%83%88%E3%83%AA%E3%83%97%E3%83%AB%E3%82%BB%E3%83%B3%E3%82%B5%E3%83%BCVer-3%E6%90%AD%E8%BC%89-%E4%B8%96%E7%95%8C6%E5%B1%80%E9%9B%BB%E6%B3%A2%E5%AF%BE%E5%BF%9C%E3%82%BD%E3%83%BC%E3%83%A9%E3%83%BC%E3%82%A2%E3%82%A6%E3%83%88%E3%83%89%E3%82%A2%E3%82%A6%E3%82%A9%E3%83%83%E3%83%81-PRW30001JF/dp/B00CXJWF04/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1381060296&sr=8-1&key
<^k^> freeflying ... ⇪ Amazon.co.jp： [カシオ]Casio 腕時計 CASIO PROTREK カシオ プロトレック トリプルセンサーVer.3搭載 世界6局電波対応ソーラーアウトドアウォッチ PRW30001JF: 腕時計
<freeflying> words=casio+prw-3000
<adam8157> freeflying: 啥时候回来啊
<freeflying> adam8157, 回不去了
<adam8157> freeflying: huh?
<iMadper> imtxc: 很多时候, 只要等就好了
<jusss> adam8157: 直接运行arpspoof和在sh脚本里运行arpsoof的输出一样，都是连续输出，每隔2秒左右输出一行信息，但是为啥用重定向符>不能把sh里的arpsoof输出的信息发到/dev/null
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 不回来了？
<adam8157> jusss: 不鸡到..
<jusss> freeflying: 你要移居日本？
<jusss> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> freeflying: 求携带
<jusss> adam8157: 你难道就没写过这种脚本吗？
<\q> adam8157: lxc-start 之前要 mount --make-rprivate / ？
<imtxc> iMadper: n你那时候说的那智能手表现在有没有下文了
<imtxc> roylez: 扎西
<iMadper> imtxc: 没促销啊.
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道造出来了没有，还促销…………
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<adam8157> \q: 没搞过...
<freeflying> jusss, adam8157 苦逼干活你也来啊
<freeflying> 在这里除非拿日本人工资
<freeflying> 否则屌丝中的屌丝
<imtxc> freeflying: 带我过去吧
<jusss> freeflying: 你老婆孩子咋办
<freeflying> 在帝都啊
<Muton> jusss: 少妇我来了
<Muton> 基友你在哪
<jusss> Muton: 你基友找 gebjgd
<jusss> freeflying: 据说日本妹子身高普遍比较挫，是真的吗？
<\q> adam8157: 有什麼遞歸 umount 的方法？
<adam8157> \q: 递归?
<adam8157> freeflying: 你回来了?
<adam8157> freeflying: 哦
<jusss> \q: 用umount ./ ./../可以吗
<freeflying> adam8157, 还没
<freeflying> adam8157, 帝都如何啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 寂静岭模式中
<freeflying> adam8157, 乃咋不回威海呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 为了祖国, 人肉吸尘
<\q> adam8157: /r /r/{a,b} 同時被掛載可以 umount -R /r   但是僅 /r/{a,b} 被掛載就無法 umount -R /r (猜測可以先 mount /r 再 umount -R)
<freeflying> adam8157, 你们什么时候上班啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 后天
<freeflying> adam8157, 爽啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 赶紧回来啊!
<freeflying> adam8157, 我倒是像呢
<freeflying> 想
<void1> freeflying, 上吧
<freeflying> void1, 好贵啊
<void1> freeflying, rmb 2k啊
<void1> freeflying, 现在不下手，明年消费税一加更贵啦
<freeflying> void1, 貌似我也用不到那么高级的表，又不去登山
<abinex> iMadper: 还没睡觉啊
<abinex> freeflying: 表已经没太多实用价值了
<void1> freeflying, 那要买登山表干嘛...
<abinex> freeflying: 剩下的是用来收藏
<abinex> 提升个人的装饰用品
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gpointing-device-settings设置每次开机都得重新设置一次 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449722 因为要禁止掉触摸板，所以安装了gpointing-device 但是每次开机，触摸板都自动激活，每次都需要重新打开一次gpointing-device。如何能让他开机自动运行禁用触摸板。 以前用10.10的时候安装了pointing-device,直接在system-
<void1> freeflying, 2k rmb的表，都是算很便宜的啊
<freeflying> abinex, 那得上江诗丹顿，百达翡丽这些
<abinex> freeflying: 嗯，另外还有一类人需要用到手表
<freeflying> void1, 这些表保个啥值
<void1> freeflying, casio没有保值的
<abinex> 比如士兵或者特工
<abinex> 这些人就对手表有特殊需求
<freeflying> abinex, 那也不是casio这种表了
<void1> 手表其实很有用的，习惯带表的没有就不舒服
<void1> freeflying, 怎么不是casio
<void1> freeflying, casio当时在美国流行起来，最初就是因为军队
<freeflying> void1, 你看美国大兵几个带casio
<void1> freeflying, 大部分都是casio，要么timex
<void1> 战场上就是要价廉物美又扎实
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕，你代表不
<abinex> adam8157: LOL
<adam8157> freeflying: 不带, 穷玩车富玩表, 我都玩不起
<freeflying> adam8157, 壕，你玩湾流的，跟马克一样
<abinex> 代表大会
<adam8157> sigh
<freeflying> void1, 话说买表在什么地买呢
<abinex> 专卖店
<void1> freeflying, yodobashi camera
<freeflying> 这个貌似得去新宿这些地
<freeflying> 明儿去横滨的八景岛
<void1> freeflying, 横滨也有
<freeflying> void1, 横滨地铁站那边？
<void1> freeflying, yes
<freeflying> 那边倒是有不少商场的骂死
<freeflying> void1, 八景岛的水族馆如何
<void1> freeflying, 东京没有像样的水族馆
<void1> 但是考虑到上海更没有，所以路过看看肯定是好的
<freeflying> void1, 你的意思是不值得去？
<void1> 哦，不对，北京有没有不知道
<void1> 我的意思是值得去啊，中国又没有什么水族馆
<freeflying> void1, 其它国家那里的好呢
<freeflying> void1, 之前听说樟宜机场多好多好，尼玛也就哪有
<void1> freeflying, 其他国家我也不知道啊，但是日本其他地方有更好的水族馆
<freeflying> void1, 比如说
<void1> freeflying, 福岛那里就有一个很有名的
<void1> 就是现在不太适合去了
<freeflying> lol
<void1> 还有冲绳什么的
<freeflying> 冲绳只能下次去了
<void1> 好几年前我去过一次
<freeflying> 等搞个冲绳的三年多次往返签证再说
<freeflying> void1, 横滨这个差多少呢
<void1> 好像很难办的样子
<void1> 不是一个级别
<void1> 但是就看看呀.......
<freeflying> void1, 横滨这个带小孩去玩个半天差不多了吧
<void1> 你要那么好干嘛 :D
<freeflying> void1,主要是带小孩，所以很多本打算去的地方都没去成
<freeflying> void1, 只能在东京转转了
<void1> 看你怎么玩了，水族馆是不用半天，但是其他那些随便看看，一天很容易就过去了
<freeflying> void1, 镰仓有适合小孩玩的不
<void1> 一般都是去看神社寺庙的
<freeflying> 更不适合，今天去了浅草，结果他对海边看螃蟹更感兴趣
<jusss> freeflying_away: 冲绳是那个美国大兵强x日本妇女的地方吗？
<MeaCu1pa> .
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: C中有没有能设置一个输入框输出框的函数? 我想写个简单的irc客户端，现在卡在实时输出和输入这块了
<MeaCu1pa> 不知道
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 你要研究libcurse?
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 这个跟Libcurse有关？
<MeaCu1pa> 我所知道的console的gui就是curse
<MeaCu1pa> 那个用的比较多吧
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 需要2个框，一个框显示接收的信息，一个框发送的信息
<MeaCu1pa> 那就原始的重画呗
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 现在就差这2个框
<MeaCu1pa> 重画啊，清屏再重画
<MeaCu1pa> 写死了字符串啊
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 那个文本界面的客户端，什么 ii的怎么解决的
<MeaCu1pa> ii 是FIFO的文件
<MeaCu1pa> 和显示没关系
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 比如irssi ,它有一个框接收信息，一个框让我们输入，
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 它的这两个框咋写的？
<MeaCu1pa> irssi是gui的啊
<MeaCu1pa> curse
<MeaCu1pa> 好象是curse写的
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 你咋又掉了
<jusss> MeaCulpa: curse库函数提供这种多窗口？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • linux和linux双系统如何卸载掉其中一个？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=449724 前几天我先把电脑装上了openSUSE,然后又在里面装了个Debian,之后觉得Debian不太好用，决定卸载了它。于是我天真的把Debian系统所在的那个分区删掉了，重启之后，grub界面提示:（大概是）分区不存在。请问怎样才能删掉其
<\q> jusss: dialog
<\q> jusss: http://invisible-island.net/dialog/dialog.html 最近更新9-28
<^k^> \q ... ⇪ DIALOG – Script-driven curses widgets
<\q> 還有 slang，好像用戶羣也不小
<October21> 我看到有人在kindle上用dialog
<\q> 又看到個 newt
<^k^_is_bot>  shit 没流量了
<^k^> 05:00
<Muton> ...
<Lavande> 请问如何在linux下将python程序编译成mac可执行文件，不需要python运行环境也能执行？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-29
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 有什么软件或者方法可以把图片文件转成pdf吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464440 请问 有什么软件或者方法可以把图片文件转成pdf吗？ 谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 idyks — 2014-09-29 0:33
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼我不喜欢日常
<tenzu> jiero: 日常的神马?
<jiero> tenzu:  每天无所事事
<jiero> tenzu: 或者每天上班
<jiero> tenzu:  或者每天在同一个地方
<tenzu> jiero: 你想当屌丝自由行的人?
<jiero> tenzu:  只是希望事情不要被已经拥有的界定
<tenzu> jiero: 那是不可能的
<jiero> tenzu:  cell and bee
<tenzu> jiero: 每个人都如此, 只不过cell有大有小而已
<jiero> tenzu:  I don't want cell, I will break in all cells.
<tenzu> jiero: jailbreak is impossible
<jiero> tenzu: no, I just need a permission to enter all
<tenzu> jiero: that's a kind of break already
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: 用上alfred没？试试我写的workflow？
<tenzu> roylez: 这个月流量跪了, 下个月再装
<roylez> tenzu: ....
<roylez> tenzu: 才几个M
<tenzu> roylez: 我只有100M+了, 还得坚持两天
<roylez> tenzu: 鄙视
<tenzu> roylez: 两个OSX, 一个win8升级好费流量
<tenzu> roylez: 什么方法能让路由支持ipv6?
<roylez> tenzu: 没琢磨过
<tenzu> roylez: 我再这样下去就得自己掏钱上网了, 系里给的每月费用根本不够
<iwwi> 拉条移动的宽带，500一年
<netsnail> tenzu: he.net
<alvin_rxg> Title: Hurricane Electric Internet Services - Internet Backbone and Colocation Provider (@ he.net)
<tenzu> netsnail: 收费的?
<netsnail> tenzu: 免费的
<eexp> tenzu: 刷路由器嘛。
<eexp> 交200，路由器邮寄过来。
<tenzu> eexp: 你这收费太贵
<freeflying> tenzu: 上网也收钱？
<freeflying> 早起把家里得iOS设备都给升级到8.0.2了
<eexp> 你叫兽，有钱，有经费。200很少了。
<eexp> freeflying: 为了体验电池耗电统计？lol
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • “从未验证的源安装软件包”，这个是什么问题啊？谢谢！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464443 29Sep2014.png 问题如图，一点确定就什么都没有了。。。求大侠！谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 charliecheng — 2014-09-29 9:05
<eexp> 出现这，说明什么？http://imagebin.org/320768
<freeflying> eexp: 没觉得好点增加啊
<eexp> freeflying: 反正吧。ios的升级，都是害人的。就是让你的设备过时。
<freeflying> eexp: 绝对的谬论，人家iOS8还支持4s, 2年前的设备了，android能支持吗
<WinterLi> .....
<WinterLi> 4s是能升级...但升级后的体验呢?
<freeflying> 至少水果还支持
<eexp> 反正吧。我的ipad1，升级一次以后，卡得，，，就没用过了。
<freeflying> Google的Kikkat现在支持Galaxy Nexus吗
<eexp> 支持有个啥用。人家cm刷机的，一堆多年前的手机，都可以刷。
<freeflying> 更别说最新得Android L了
<freeflying> eexp: CM那不是产品好不好
<eexp> 你这样没法比了。第3方rom不算产品？
<freeflying> eexp: CM有支持吗
<eexp> 我现在手机装了4个系统。你的ios能？
<eexp> cm社区支持多的是啊。啥问题都个搞定。
<freeflying> eexp: 你装10个的意义又何在呢
<eexp> 说明是开放的系统
<WinterLi> 好玩
<WinterLi> ios封闭..
<WinterLi> :)
<eexp> 封闭的，你就等着厂家玩你。
<Guest68336> 土豪们早
<freeflying> linux倒是开源了，不是bloodyheart, 就是shellblock
<freeflying> lol
<eexp> 这也算事情。封闭系统里面不知道多少，时刻打补丁。大家都没感觉了。
<jusss> eexp: 带200多户的路由器，得多少钱？
<eexp> 价格被问我。我最不熟悉了。
<freeflying> jusss: 无线还是有限
<jusss> freeflying: 有线
<eexp> freeflying: 你看，前几天找reverse tethering的软件，最后只是4行shell搞定。ios要是不提供，你就没种了。
<freeflying> jusss: 2000+
<jusss> freeflying: 有什么型号推荐吗？
<iwwi> http://instagram.com/
<^k^> iwwi: ⇪ Instagram
<freeflying> jusss: 华三，dell，hp的挑吧，具体问问 happyaron
<jusss> freeflying: 嗯
<jusss> happyaron: 带200多户的路由器，给个推荐，有线的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于播放器的最后一个问题，能放了，但是没声音。如图所示。求大神搭救我！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464445 关于播放器的最后一个问题，能放了，但是没声音。如图所示。求大神搭救我！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackness — 2014-09-29 9:27
<eexp> iwwi: 你的bot全转发出去的？
<roylez> iwwi: instagram因为香港的事情已经嗝屁了
<tenzu> freeflying: 某高校的网络计费是按流量走的...
<tenzu> 神就是个苹果黑
<tenzu> roylez: firechat火了
<eexp> roylez: dig都不出ip。啥技术，这么强。
<jusss> onlylove: win下的抓包除了wireshark还有别的没
<onlylove> jusss: sniffer pro
<eexp> tenzu: 我最贵的时候买的设备，升级就变废品，不骂骂都不爽。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41303
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为何修复Shellshock漏洞像打地鼠
<roylez> tenzu: 擦，这货简直是个对讲机
<tenzu> eexp: 谁让你最贵的时候买, 就不能等便宜点
<roylez> eexp: 有钱
<roylez> eexp: 求下钞票
<tenzu> roylez: 所以是集会时候的交流利器嘛, 哈哈
<onlylove> roylez: 神会缺钱？
<eexp> 当收藏，过20年出货。
<iwwi> eexp: 全转发是啥？
<tenzu> eexp: ipad1那种屏幕你也受得了?
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/6961aadegw1ekrew37ug2j20cr0byabd.jpg
<eexp> iwwi: 你bot在哪里
<maplebeats_> 我想到了个主意！
<eexp> tenzu: momo
<maplebeats_> 我去开发一个irc客户端！
<tenzu> roylez: 就差那一抹绿. 话说limechat可以预览图片, 不错
<tenzu> maplebeats_: iOS的?
<maplebeats_> tenzu: 电脑的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装ubuntu到U盘，各种问题（不是U盘装系统，是装系统到U盘） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464446 我有一个16G的usb3的U盘，想装一个移动的U盘系统。 安装包用的最新的稳定版，麒麟14.04。 安装前我想对U盘分区，/boot、/、swap 三个区就行了，但安装程序直接把U盘识
<tenzu> maplebeats_: 那必须irssi style
 * AustinLee hi
<freeflying> 这个是壕蛋蛋
<tenzu> eexp: 我买的牛排到现在屏幕也没觉得落后, iOS7跑的杠杠的
<tenzu> freeflying: 怎么看出来的?
<roylez> freeflying: 给我帽子
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw1024/43a39d58gw1eks6zczaetg2082082kjm.gif
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/gif
<maplebeats_> tenzu: 必须是QQ风！
<maplebeats_> tenzu: 你不觉得现在的IRC客户端太难用了导致人太少么
<roylez> maplebeats_: 不觉得
<tenzu> maplebeats_: 真没觉得难用
<roylez> maplebeats_: 蠢人太多了
<maplebeats_> = =！你们这群高手
<freeflying> 车子被召回，还得去趟4S点
<freeflying> 店
<AustinLee> 高手在哪里
 * maplebeats_ 你们这群大神
<maplebeats_> freeflying: 壕
<tenzu> freeflying: 翼虎? 速腾?
<roylez> tenzu: http://jandan.net/2014/09/28/into-a-vegetarian.html
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 被这种蜱虫咬的话，会让你变身素食主义者
<freeflying> tenzu: Focus
<AustinLee> 我先去查一下近期被找召回的豪车
<tenzu> freeflying: 漏油?
<roylez> tenzu: 澳洲的杀人妖兽
<maplebeats_> freeflying: focus最近出了问题？
<freeflying> tenzu: 上周开了一周的escape, 很好啊
<tenzu> roylez: 不敢看
<freeflying> maplebeats_: 加油软管
<AustinLee> 加油软管 果然豪车
<AustinLee> 我记得是 保时捷 还是 啥~
<roylez> tenzu: 你这个上网只能irc的渣渣
<freeflying> roylez: 你确定这货是蛋蛋？
<roylez> freeflying: 不知道，先踢了再说
<tenzu> freeflying: 让四儿子店给你弄个edge或者explorer开开
<roylez> freeflying: 踢人又不要钱
<tenzu> roylez: 你等着, 下个月我去弄个30G流量的包
<freeflying> tenzu: SUV没啥优势啊
<tenzu> freeflying: 看着霸气, 不过话说focus开起来挺舒服的, 猴哥就买的focus
<tenzu> freeflying: 我大姨子家也是focus
<tenzu> roylez: 擦, 教工最大18G
<tenzu> roylez: 这种学校还想成为世界一流, 放屁
<jiero> roylez: 不是蛋蛋啊
<roylez> tenzu: 都4G的年代了，还限流量
<roylez> jiero: 没事，我错杀的事情还少么
<tenzu> roylez: 自打有了校园网那年就是按流量计费, 这得12-13年了吧
<roylez> tenzu: 是的，坚持社会主义初级阶段路线，100年不动摇
<onlylove> 为啥shellshock感觉是bash胎里带的……
<tenzu> roylez: "建设成国际一流大学"果然就是放屁
<onlylove> tenzu: 国际一流……那得多久以后
<jiero> maplebeats_: 其实只要加几个中文的提示动画就行了。
<roylez> tenzu freeflying 有没有什么Windows软件专门5分钟一次动动鼠标避免屏保的？
<tenzu> onlylove: 人类灭绝之前实现不了
<roylez> tenzu: 百年大计，树人为本，都说了是按100年来算的
<jiero> onlylove tenzu 已经是一流了好吧，是全世界圈钱学校的典范
<tenzu> roylez: 电源管理关掉自动屏保不行?
<freeflying> roylez: 你丫把屏保关了不行啊
<onlylove> roylez: 你一定要开着屏保？
<freeflying> roylez: 真蛋疼
<roylez> tenzu: 公司的软件会吠的 cc freeflying
<onlylove> ……
<jiero> onlylove tenzu  不为学生谋福，为学校牟利
<roylez> tenzu: 禁掉了是 violation
<tenzu> roylez: 2小时不响应以后再出现屏保
<eexp> roylez: 不就是按键精灵嘛。
<jiero> roylez: 把鼠标放在斜坡上
<roylez> tenzu: 时间也不能改，上限是15分钟
<eexp> 乐乐是win小白
<jackness> onlylove, 帮我解决问题啊 论坛里面
<jiero> roylez: 说错了是放在小球上自己就晃动
<jackness> onlylove, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=464445
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 关于播放器的最后一个问题，能放了，但是没声音。如图所示。求大神搭救我！！！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jackness
<tenzu> roylez: 你直接远程登录windows行不行? 用你的高大上MBA
<jackness> onlylove, 播放器的最后一个问题了，谢谢啊
<iMadper> wangli: qiao请假了?
<wangli> iMadper, 卖核桃去了
<iMadper> wangli: 啥?
<wangli> iMadper, 比qe挣的多
<roylez> tenzu: 貌似按键精灵可以。 eexp 到底是神
<maplebeats_> jiero: 最近在学qml，正好
<iMadper> wangli: 什么?
<onlylove> jackness: vlc
<roylez> tenzu: 先锻炼去了
<wangli> iMadper, 看他微信状态
<onlylove> jackness: 我不知道你用的啥
<tenzu> roylez: 他/她/它会的真多
<onlylove> jackness: 反正我用vlc
<tenzu> roylez: 主席好走
<jackness> onlylove, vlc播放器吗？
<onlylove> jackness: 是
<jackness> onlylove, 全称 是什么  我也安装一个
<onlylove> jackness: 不知道，apt-get install vlc
<jackness> onlylove, 我试试看 谢谢
<qiao> iMadper: 壕早。
<iMadper> qiao: 早, 土豪.
<iMadper> qiao: 你们昨天都不上班的?? cc wangli
<qiao> iMadper: tb 了昨天。
<maplebeats_> irc协议文档在哪儿呀
<iMadper> qiao: tb?
<wangli> iMadper, teambuilding
<qiao> iMadper: teambuilding
<iMadper> maplebeats_: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1459
<^k^> ⇪ t: RFC 1459 - Internet Relay Chat Protocol
<iMadper> wangli: qiao: 羡慕!
<wangli> iMadper, 要核桃吗，新鲜的，来买
<iMadper> wangli: ... ...
<qiao> iMadper: 卖核桃的都跑这来了。。
<qiao> wangli: ^^
<jiero> maplebeats_: 给加个古怪的IRC功能呗，临时高亮，迅速设置一个主题/一个特定短语单词之类的，能自动输入这个文字标记且高亮
<onlylove> wangli: 多钱
<wangli> onlylove, 2快8一斤
<jackness> onlylove, 谢谢你，我觉得问题是我的视频文件时间太久有损坏。其他视频播放都好好的。
<onlylove> wangli: 带皮？
<maplebeats_> jiero: 我先试试搞个简单的客户端！
<jiero> maplebeats_: 嗯嗯~
<wangli> onlylove, 带
<onlylove> jackness: 其他文件好的那就是文件坏了，或者你找个windows试试
<onlylove> jackness: 还有，看视频真的很无聊，你还是看书吧，abs
<wangli> qiao, 告诉 onlylove 抢购联系电话
<onlylove> wangli: 不是，超市陈的都20多一斤，你那2块8是咋回事
<qiao> onlylove: wangli  我再细问下我的那位朋友。 看是不是带皮的
<qiao> onlylove: 他们那种核桃。
<onlylove> jackness: 或者o'reilly的那本书
<jackness> onlylove, iMadper 推荐我很多好书，可是我看大部头的书头疼，看视频好一点。windows下是可以正常播放的，用暴风影音
<onlylove> qiao: 带外皮吧，刚树上摘下来的
<onlylove> jackness: 解码器的问题，或者……是其他古怪问题
<qiao> onlylove: 我也觉得是这样的，要不2.8 也太便宜了。。
<onlylove> qiao: 28我信
<qiao> onlylove: 不过带皮的这个价格也很低。。我再问问他。。
<jackness> onlylove, o'‘reilly是谁  什么书？
<onlylove> qiao: 2.8真的……真的……如果有这价格，快抢
<onlylove> jackness: 你居然不知道奥莱利
<jackness> onlylove, 很出名吗 我真的不知道
<jiero> onlylove:  jackness 其实相当无知也不爱探索
<onlylove> jackness: 动物书
<jiero> 属于伸手党和不自知被压迫人群
<jackness> jiero, 谢谢你的批评，我是需要努力
<onlylove> jackness: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide
<onlylove> jackness: 自己看着玩去
<jiero> jackness:  中国政府就需要你这样的
<onlylove> jackness: http://item.jd.com/10058882.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 《O'Reilly：Shell脚本学习指南》([美]罗宾，[美]比博)【摘要 书评 试读】- 京东图书
<jackness> jiero, 需要我做什么
<jiero> jackness: 听话
<onlylove> jackness: 两本一样的
<onlylove> jackness: 哦，不是一样，是挑一本就行
<jackness> onlylove, 我的英语终于有用了
<jusss> onlylove: sniffer pro的网站是啥？
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道，收钱的
<onlylove> jusss: 自己找crack的去
<jackness> jiero, 我天天翻墙 还算听话吗？
<jusss> jackness: 没声音有图像可能是没加入audio组，或者alsamixer里看看静音了没，还有就是声卡驱动了，别的不知，
<jiero> jackness:  性格上是。
<jackness> jusss,我不懂组的概念啊 我是菜鸟
<jiero> jackness:  行为方式也是
<jiero> 不要在意具体的某个举动
<jackness> jiero,我很反叛的 我支持战中
<jusss> onlylove: 抓到了一个arp的广播包，就显示个mac地址，在wireshark里能用mac地址查到ip地址不
<jusss> jackness: 直接root登录就对了，什么各种组之类的都不用管，
<onlylove> jusss: 你自己抓个看啊
<jackness> jusss,终端下面吗 然后干吗
<jusss> jackness: 直接root登录，再没声音就alsamixer或pxxxx那个不会，别的不会
<jackness> jusss,图形界面下能root登录吗？我没是过
<jusss> onlylove: 看了木有
<jusss> onlylove: 能看
<onlylove> jusss: 你再教唆人用root我抽你
<jackness> onlylove, 怎么了 不要发火啊
<onlylove> jackness: 他自己是root敢死队，还要祸害别人，默认是不允许root在X下面登陆的
<onlylove> leeeee: 妹子好
<leeeee> OL好~
<jackness> onlylove, 我说呢 我就没有是过 我只会在终端下面root登录
<jackness> 哇 有妹子啊
<jackness> 流口水了
<leeeee> 蓝莓姐在吗
<leeeee> 呼叫
<jackness> 居然还有很多妹子
<leeeee> 罗杰啊 你是已经去过香港了么？还是没去？
<leeeee> 怎么@啊 我忘记了。。
<lainme> leeeee: 早上好
<leeeee> 早上好啊蓝莓姐 来 私聊一会儿~
<leeeee> 你找我吧 我忘记怎么弄了。。
<jiero> leeeee:  我去过了
<jusss> onlylove: 不会呀，我每次root开X也没警告呀
<jiero> leeeee: 不过蓝莓姐姐现在在北京啊
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 好吧。。
<jiero> leeeee: 你可以找 maplebeats_  男孩子陪你
<leeeee> 不是在香港的么
<jiero> leeeee: 蓝莓姐是科技人才被邀请去北京
<eexp> iMadper: 看邮件没
<leeeee> 那她啥时候回去
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于终端的显示问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464447 显示有些文件好像是因为字体还是什么原本因。 不知道怎么修改。 把截图贴出来如下 001.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 kevin19a — 2014-09-29 10:34
<eexp> jiero: 你这么喜欢 lainme 了？
<jiero> leeeee:  你问具体日子
<onlylove> jusss: 不会警告你，你用debian用X登陆，打开文件管理器会警告
<jiero> eexp: ？
<leeeee> 我的意思是 还回不回
<onlylove> leeeee: 回
<jiero> leeeee: 回去的
<jiero> onlylove: 你也去了？
<leeeee> 哦。。
<leeeee> 好吧 那再说吧
<onlylove> leeeee: 要做啥，我认识一妹子今天飞HK
<jiero> onlylove:  leeeee 要买 iphone6
<onlylove> 那算了……
<leeeee> 没啥 我堂妹要换手机
<leeeee> 拖我问来着
<leeeee> 我就问下啦
<leeeee> 麻烦就算了
<onlylove> 代购么……
<jiero> 我竟然猜中了
<lainme> 最近不要做死
<leeeee> 也可以啊 毕竟是个麻烦事
<jiero> lainme:  。。。第一次见你用 做死 这个词嗯
<leeeee> 对啊 聪明的兔子
<jackness> 我也想买iphone6
<freeflying> 我一个galaxy S2，京东240收靠谱不
<lainme> 否则乖乖交关税
<jackness> 可是国内买不到
<jackness> 看来我只能买魅族了
<leeeee> 对啊 最近海关真的是非常严呢
<jackness> ubuntu系统的每组
<jiero> 海关不查我，我都没有新的东西，全是旧的
<lainme> 旧的视情况，也会被收税
<leeeee> 不过关税的话大概缴多少啊
<lainme> 10%
<onlylove> 10%
<onlylove> 疯了……
<jiero> 才10%？
<jiero> 这么少啊
<leeeee> 我妹一副很想要的样子 还让我问有没有日本的同学
<jackness> 我靠 关税那么高
<onlylove> jiero: 你TM要和大陆一样17%才满意？
<jiero> 我以为中国关税是世界算高的了
<lainme> 很低了，以前20%，现在降了
<jiero> onlylove jackness 10% 全世界哪个国家比这个低，你们说啊。。。
<jackness> 中国的税是全世界最高
<leeeee> 现在手机价格多少我都不清楚。。
<jiero> jackness: 滚蛋
<jackness> 我错了
<eexp> jackness: 你这抽胡说的
<jackness> 我不懂关税
<jackness> 我不喜欢中国政府 GFW
<eexp> jiero: 你最近去哪里？
<leeeee> 反正 你们谁去买 又不嫌麻烦 就帮忙带一个
<jackness> 我心里永远的同
<leeeee> 嗯
<jiero> eexp:  还在深圳吧。
<jiero> eexp: 去哪里，真不知道啊。
<leeeee> 顺便说下 我妹妹单身呢
<leeeee> 靓女哦
<eexp> jiero: 哦。以为你准备又出去呢
<jiero> maplebeats_:  快去
<eexp> leeeee: 贴图
 * jiero 现在已经明白了，自己对幸福生活没有期待
 * jiero 所以才放弃的。
<leeeee> == 没图。。
<eexp> leeeee: 贴你自己的图，我们预测下
 * jiero 不期待美满幸福的家庭
<leeeee> 不是亲妹。。
<jiero> eexp: leeeee 的照片早就有了
<eexp> 。。
<leeeee> 不要转移话题
<onlylove> jiero: 不一样的东西不一样的税的
<leeeee> 有人去的话
<jackness> jiero, 你怎么了 美满幸福的家庭不好吗 我很期待
<leeeee> 记得啊
<onlylove> leeeee: 不抱希望，太小
<jiero> jackness: 我不是把那个当重心的
<jackness> jiero, 你是工作狂吗
<jiero> jackness:  算是
<leeeee> onlylove：我侄女在中大
<jackness> jiero，没必要那么拼命吧 我一个菜鸟还那么开心的呢
<onlylove> leeeee: 不care，我都工作6年了
<jiero> jackness: 开心容易的很
<jiero> 不就是心里活动么哈哈回去
<onlylove> leeeee: 如果是你，我考虑下
<jackness> jiero, 开心不容易的
<jiero> jackness: 。。。那你太次了
<leeeee> onlylove：什么不care。。我说让她带，结果跑去德国了
<jackness> jiero, 我太崇尚自由了
<onlylove> leeeee: 德国没有卖么
<jiero> jackness: 。。。你连自由是啥都不知道。无知的自由。。。
<jackness> jiero, 我的自由就是free software not free beer
<leeeee> onlylove：是不是在广东比较方便？ 不是 她过去交流 一年才回来
<onlylove> jackness: 傻
<jackness> 为什么傻呢
<jackness> 虚拟世界的自由 物质世界的收费
<onlylove> leeeee: 你找饭团看看吧，我倒是知道有个在意大利的，不过要过春节以后才回来
<jackness> 这是我喜欢linux的原因
<onlylove> leeeee: 而且不是很熟
<maplebeats_> linux怎么了
<jiero> jackness: 傻
<jackness> 为什么我傻子呢？
<onlylove> jackness: 你用过10年以后就知道了
<jiero> jackness:  世界就一个节点，时间
<jiero> jackness: 规则就是 目的 + 效率
<leeeee> maplebeats_：就是问你去不去香港 能不能带个6
<jackness> 我2010年才用 我需要到2020年才能明白 那个时候我都快四十岁了 也应该明白了
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 能去HK，但是带6就。。。
<jackness> 四十不惑
<leeeee> onlylove：没事，，那个太遥远了
<jiero> jackness:  去看德鲁克的著作两本就差不多了，第一本和最后一本
<leeeee> maplebeats_：不好带么？是不是特别麻烦？
<maplebeats_> leeeee: 不知道现在还要不要排队
<jackness> jiero, 我不认识德鲁克
<leeeee> 如果不要排队的话麻烦吗？
<jackness> 美女帮我带个iphone6吧
<onlylove> http://www.360doc.com/content/10/0907/10/1362424_51785137.shtml
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 世界各国进口关税查询
<onlylove> 你们继续聊
<onlylove> 我忙去
<leeeee> 饭团君！！
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 怎么都跑了
<freeflying> iMadper: 蛋蛋都在austine了，你咋没在呢
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<bruce__> 有没有哪位小哥对c++比较了解的 同样的调用boost::spirit grammar模板，在x86下面可以编译，在mips64下面就segmentation fault
<jiero> freeflying: 大牛
<freeflying> jiero: 大牛都在C记啊
<bruce__> 我在尝试往mips上面移植一个软件 有人搞过龙芯么  求救阿
<iwwi> eexp: 我安装了翻墙软件
<eexp> iwwi: 在哪里？vps?
<jusss> onlylove: wireshark这个抓的包信息太混乱了，能直接把抓的信息解码贴出来吗？有这样的软件不
<onlylove> jusss: 自己找
<onlylove> jusss: 这么简单的软件都玩不明白
<lainme> jusss 和 onlylove 的日常
<jusss> lainme: :-)
<onlylove> lainme: 求解救
<onlylove> 可怜的l5e……
<onlylove> iphone6那么丑……有啥好的……
<jusss> onlylove: 那送我个吧，我不嫌丑
<onlylove> jusss: 我没有啊
<onlylove> jusss: sony z2 huawei p7
<onlylove> jusss: 还有，ip6才1G机身内存，被 iMadper吐槽好久了
<onlylove> jusss: android都3G了
 * kingbo linux下openssh6.6居然连不上windows7下的openssh6.2！另一台windows7的openssh6.2是可以连到上那台windows7的。。。请问可能是什么原因？
<onlylove> 语言不通
<jusss> win下有openssh?
<onlylove> 公司的网络一直重置，重置你妹啊！
<kingbo> jusss: 有的，就是开源的openssh转过去的
<onlylove> 我要辞职，理由是公司网太渣
<onlylove> jusss: 名字里面有open的，一般是跨平台的
<onlylove> jusss: openBSD除外
<onlylove> jusss: 因为它自己就是系统
 * kingbo 毫无头绪。。。
<jiero> lainme: 北京好玩么
<freeflying> jiero: 来看people sea people mountain
<jiero> freeflying: 你说北京么。
<jiero> freeflying: 香港人好少的
<freeflying> jiero: 香港消停了？
<jiero> freeflying:  是不是香港人周末都出国了？
<onlylove> freeflying: 听他扯
<onlylove> freeflying: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41304
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 香港当局关闭占中地区网络
 * jiero 摸摸 onlylove
<jusss> onlylove: rms一直提倡把计算机给需要的人，而且不设置密码，那我想知道有不设置密码的主机吗？gnu的主机设了密码吗
<jusss> 要是设了，不久自己打脸了吗
<jiero> jusss:  你就像小孩子一样。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 我记得有人回忆过，好像当时mit还是哪里的，确实没密码
<lainme> jiero: 没有玩
<jiero> lainme: 。。。
<iMadper> eexp: 今天忙, 下午还要出去.
<iMadper> eexp: 晚上再说
<onlylove> lainme: 住在哪？离北大近的话，可以考虑去颐和园
<lainme> onlylove: 没有玩的兴趣。还是宅着好
<onlylove> lainme: 宅多了对身体不好
<jiero> lainme 到了北京了，可以拉人陪你跑步了
<jiero> lainme: 虽然天气不好~
<jiero> lainme: 到处景点跑着去
<onlylove> jiero: 你居然敢说北京天气不好，今天艳阳高照好么
<lainme> jiero: 小学时候都去过了，感觉还是有印象的，就不去了
<bruce__> 直接奥森跑一圈 10km刚刚好
<jiero> lainme: 呃，你原来在北京啊。。。
 * jiero 一直以为 lainme 不在北京。。。
<lainme> jiero: 只是旅游
<jiero> lainme: 噢。
 * jiero 在25岁之前去过最北边的地方就是烟台。。。
<jiero> onlylove: 烟台是山东最北方了吧。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 傻
<onlylove> jiero: 东营，滨州，哪个不比烟台靠北
<onlylove> 喵的度娘就是傻，就因为错误代码里面有10086，搜出来第一条就是移动客服！
 * onlylove 强烈建议错误代码跳过10086 12306等容易被误解的
<onlylove> happyaron: 在不
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2rsSILL1pAAJoBKIa7f0AALrTgJSo6AAAmgc126.jpg 我特想知道这个龙虾煮熟了事什么颜色
 * kingbo 终于知道为什么ssh连到不上了，就是因为用ssh-genken生成了.ssh/id_rsa，造成 debug3: send_pubkey_test debug2: we sent a publickey packet, wait for reply Connection closed by 192.168.3.35
 * kingbo 有点蛋疼
 * kingbo 都不让用私钥了，咋破。。。
<bigfatcat> ./nick fatboy
 * kingbo 擦，打开服务器sshd_config中的RSAAuthentication no和PubkeyAuthentication no解决问题....
<happyaron> onlylove: ?
<happyaron> freeflying: h3c
<happyaron> freeflying: hp的就是h3c贴牌，dell家没有自产路由器
<happyaron> freeflying: 这三家肯定选h3c
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼主
<tenzu> happyaron: momo茸茸
<happyaron> onlylove: 正在蛋疼地更新数据中心安全记录最好的系统
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<onlylove> happyaron: 那啥，这破烂shellshock到底影响几个shell
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<happyaron> onlylove: bash
<onlylove> happyaron: 就一个？
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 还有，nnd 袜子不知道我真名就想打我一顿，我还不知道他叫啥呢！
<onlylove> happyaron: 下次帮我打他一顿，哦，不，多打几顿
<happyaron> onlylove: 你问他吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 我不感兴趣
<happyaron> onlylove: 不敢啊，他一直想打我哈哈哈
<onlylove> happyaron: 学画的兴趣班里碰到个小男孩。挖空心思在追他旁边的小女孩。觉得女孩会是他的灵魂伴侣。机会总留给有准备的人。到女孩9岁生日那天男孩送了件大礼。抵得上女孩见过最棒的东西。哪有人心不是肉长的？家境不好的女孩答应做他女朋友但有个奇怪的要求。强调男孩必须把这段话每句的第一个字连起来再读一遍…
<onlylove> happyaron: 去这个地方找人
<onlylove> happyaron: 袜子就跪了
<Maya1> ....
<jiero> ...
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果就影响bash。那把默认shell换了就是了
<onlylove> happyaron: debian默认执行脚本的shell不是dash么
<happyaron> onlylove: y
<happyaron> onlylove: 问题是一般人不受影响啊
<onlylove> happyaron: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41303
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 为何修复Shellshock漏洞像打地鼠
<O0XX> 终于有一天他们分手了，国家教育改革男孩去了大城市上学，姗姗来迟的女孩没来得及送他，冬去春来一年又一年他们长大了，找不到昔日快乐的两个人生活都很平淡，蓝天碧水下他们竟然相遇了，想知道发生了什么你就把这段话每句第一个字连起来看。
<onlylove> happyaron: 今天各大网站都是这个，打地鼠的新闻
<happyaron> onlylove: 用shell cgi的都颤抖去吧，不用shell cgi的基本没事
<happyaron> onlylove: 谁家dhcp配置那么复杂本身就是自己挖坑
<iwwi> 打地鼠是真的？ 我的bash还能用吗？
<iwwi> g shell cgi
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在的cgi不都是perl写的么？shell真的能写cgi？
<onlylove> iwwi: 打地鼠是真的，你可以换shell了
<fatboy> onlylove tuxue de juq
<happyaron> onlylove: 问 felixonmars
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这儿基本都是php和java的，这漏洞完全无影响。
<felixonmars> onlylove: https://www.invisiblethreat.ca/2014/09/cve-2014-6271/
<^k^> felixonmars: ⇪ CVE-2014-6271: Bash lets you do bad things. (Shellshock) | Invisible Threat 价格: Initial GET
<felixonmars> 这个价格是怎么回事...............
<felixonmars> happyaron: 中午膜拜巨巨!
<onlylove> 还真有shell cgi……
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜超级菊苣
 * onlylove 看俩菊苣互拜
<happyaron> onlylove: 拜最菊苣的菊苣
<onlylove> happyaron: 你妹……
<iwwi> 换 zsh 可以吗？
<felixonmars> onlylove: 拜本频道第一巨巨
<felixonmars> iwwi: 取决于你受影响服务是用的 login shell 还是硬写的 bash, 后者的话, 换 shell 没帮助
 * happyaron 全都 /bin/sh 的默默路过
<felixonmars> 来 [[ ]] (
<happyaron> felixonmars: 没shell cgi无压力
<happyaron> felixonmars: 压力最大的是strust2
<onlylove> felixonmars: 这个[[]]不是bash自己的么
<happyaron> felixonmars: 这才尼玛大坑呢
<felixonmars> 听说还有 cgit...
<iwwi> felixonmars: 我没有 shell 对外开放，应该没事
<felixonmars> "什么? dash 里面判断条件居然还要开个新进程 [ ?" (
<onlylove> felixonmars: aron手里没git
<happyaron> felixonmars: dash 就这货比bash慢好多
<happyaron> onlylove: 有git，但不用cgit。。。
<felixonmars> 不是 shell 对外开放的问题, 而是你有没有服务可能把用户能控制的环境变量传给 bash...
<felixonmars> 比如什么 dhcp...
<felixonmars> 当然, shell 本就开放的情况是 100% 被影响了, 比如 gitlab-shell
<happyaron> felixonmars: 还有git服务器没换shell的
<felixonmars> gitlab-shell 直接启动了 bash =w=
<happyaron> lol
<felixonmars> 不过 struts2 看起来果然很惨(
<happyaron> strust2 是各种sql injection和xss之后量最大的
<happyaron> 而且吧，一攻一个准啊
<felixonmars> lol
<happyaron> 尼玛java谁敢随便升级
<onlylove> 一不小心就挂了
<felixonmars> 升一个挂一双系列...
<^k^> iwwi: shell cgi not defined.
<onlylove> felixonmars: 不是挂一双
<onlylove> felixonmars: 有可能是全挂
<lainme> 我的台式机上的网站打不开了……但ssh能连。这是什么情况
<felixonmars> 这个生态也是醉了...
<onlylove> lainme: 诶？ dns？
<tenzu> lainme: 囡囡
<felixonmars> lainme: 直接 telnet 能连上吗
<lainme> onlylove: 不是。目前的情况是中国和美国都连不上，香港能连。不知道是不是把端口封了还是怎么的
<felixonmars> =w= 好神奇
<lainme> 改下试试
<iwwi> 可能防火墙被入侵了
<happyaron> 蓝莓姐是技术女，大家不用管她。。
<felixonmars> 蓝莓....
<felixonmars> (我最喜欢的食物之一)
<onlylove> felixonmars: 好吃么？
<felixonmars> 嗯, 没烂的时候很好吃
<happyaron> onlylove: 数据中心安全记录最好的系统是windows 2008 r2
<felixonmars> 诶, windows 2012 呢...
<happyaron> 没部署过呢
<happyaron> 2008让
<felixonmars> 好吧=w=
<happyaron> rhel/centos是好，更新部署不及时也是渣渣
<happyaron> windows就没这么矫情。。。
<felixonmars> 我之前部署过, 那 metro 界面在远程桌面里卡的我泪流满面
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> felixonmars: 难道不应该只装cli么
<felixonmars> 人家 Azure 的模板是装好了图形界面的
<onlylove> happyaron: 正常啊，windows貌似就是性能渣点？
<happyaron> onlylove: 性能也不渣
<onlylove> felixonmars: 哦，默哀
<happyaron> onlylove: 就是很好的服务器系统
<onlylove> happyaron: 那就剩下贵了
<happyaron> onlylove: 对
<felixonmars> 不过有个小坑, 各种不通知你的自动重启....
<happyaron> felixonmars: lol
<happyaron> felixonmars: 这个没遇到过
<onlylove> happyaron: 说起来，一台08R2开apache能顶多少并发，一样的配置和linux
<felixonmars> 程序必须做到随时可以正确退出...
<happyaron> onlylove: 没部署过web应用
<onlylove> felixonmars: 这哪里是小坑……
<onlylove> happyaron: 好吧……
<happyaron> onlylove: 一般用来支撑storage，dhcp这类基础业务
<happyaron> onlylove: linux的稳定性太渣渣，这类业务不堪用
<felixonmars> happyaron: 安装更新有个自动重启, 不过即使不谈这个, Windows Azure 的协议里也说他们重启是正常行为, 之前之后都不会通知
<onlylove> happyaron: 那业务不大啊
<felixonmars> 我的 VM 大概平均每两个月被 Hypervisor 重启一次
<happyaron> felixonmars: 因为云服务要app级ha
<happyaron> onlylove: storage还不大？
<onlylove> happyaron: 没觉得linux稳定性多渣，但是windows出毛病就能找微软
<felixonmars> 企业版linux出毛病你也一样找人家...
<felixonmars> novell 和 redhat 就是给你找的嘛(
<happyaron> onlylove: storage相比起来linux bsd的开源解决方案都渣渣
<felixonmars> (啊, 我漏掉了 canonical, 这里是 ubuntu 频道什么的, 真是太不应该了(
<happyaron> felixonmars: 忽略忽略
<onlylove> felixonmars: 忽略去吧，我用过两年u以后再也不用了
<felixonmars> lol
<felixonmars> 我的服务器还是 ubuntu-server 为主呢(
<onlylove> felixonmars: 本来debian就偶尔有几个小坑，u不但不给填上，还给你挖的更深，生怕坑不到你
<felixonmars> 虽然前几年被 syslog 不更新的问题坑惨过
<felixonmars> 几乎我的每台 vm 都遇到了
<happyaron> 我以为 felixonmars 菊苣是用arch部署服务器的
<felixonmars> happyaron: 我在 ubuntu-server 上装 docker, 然后在容器里跑 arch
<onlylove> 最后还是arch……
<happyaron> felixonmars: 牛逼
<onlylove> happyaron: ubuntu驱动好，就这么点好处
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯，别买太新的机器
<happyaron> Maya1: 拜见嫂子
<Maya1> happyaron: 小弟弟好。。
<happyaron> Maya1: 卧槽你应该比我小好不好
<Maya1> happyaron: 虽然我还不知道你哥是谁。。
<happyaron> Maya1: ...
<^A^> Maya1: 我是他哥
<^A^> 嘿嘿
<Maya1> 哈哈
<Maya1> 怎么从来没见过你啊
<^A^> 嗯，基本上是挂着，看你们聊天
<gfrog> happyaron: 膜拜菊巨
<gfrog> felixonmars: 膜拜菊巨
<happyaron> gfrog: 拜remote壕
<gfrog> onlylove: 膜拜菊巨
<happyaron> gfrog: 你在盛京是真土豪
 * onlylove 膜拜CCIE壕菊苣 gfrog
<onlylove> happyaron: firefox有啥快速切换语言的办法不，自动的
<gfrog> happyaron: 别提盛京了，今早上被冻尿了…… 穿着抓绒都被风吹透了
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道
<happyaron> gfrog: 羽绒被
<happyaron> gfrog: 壕还缺一床被么
<felixonmars> happyaron: arch 的基础设施不太靠谱...
<onlylove> happyaron: 穿被子上街？
<gfrog> happyaron: 披着被上大街得叫人抓精神病院去
<felixonmars> 所以我其实把 docker + arch 当应用程序 runtime 用
<happyaron> felixonmars: 对啊，就是出了事时感觉无依无靠啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 哈哈
<happyaron> gfrog: 羽绒服羽绒裤
<onlylove> felixonmars: 可是ubuntu的基础……其实rhel或者sles好点？
<felixonmars> 而且 runtime 里大半的包都是我自己打的 xD
<gfrog> happyaron: 快了快了，十一回来就该换这套了
<felixonmars> onlylove: ubuntu 是 docker 唯一官方支持...
<felixonmars> 不过我这个玩法其实基本系统是啥关系不大...
<onlylove> felixonmars: rhel不是有docker了么
<gfrog> happyaron: 还想着去贵新京玩玩儿呢，结果据说那边已经下雪了
<felixonmars> onlylove: 的确有, 但并不是 docker 官方推荐的...
<happyaron> gfrog: 没吧，老娘那边没说下雪啊
<happyaron> gfrog: 没零下呢
<gfrog> happyaron: 附近下了大概，吉林市啥的
<happyaron> nihui: 拜见泥灰
<happyaron> gfrog: o
<onlylove> happyaron: 刮风和下雪俩概念
<nihui> happyaron:   :D :D :D
<felixonmars> 我的标准配法就是上 docker.io 的最新仓库, 下 docker, 装 kernel extras, 开 aufs 支持. 剩下的就都在 docker 里了
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Docker - Build, Ship, and Run Any App, Anywhere (@ docker.com *FROM* docker.io)
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见菊苣，至今没见过docker长啥样呢
<felixonmars> devicemapper 的稳定性可是实在泪流满面
<felixonmars> 而且 btrfs 服务器上也不敢用
<felixonmars> 所以就只能靠 aufs 了
<onlylove> happyaron: 问下，那13个根server跑的是啥系统
<onlylove> happyaron: aix？
<felixonmars> happyaron: 当成 lxc 的周边组件就好...
<felixonmars> 用起来比较方便
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道，而且肯定是几百台服务器啊
<happyaron> felixonmars: 好吧。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 各家的都不一样
<felixonmars> 以前还要纠结, kvm + arch 损io/cpu性能, 而且 arch 该坑的时候 vm 里一样坑
<felixonmars> 现在好了, 直接从里面起 python...
<onlylove> felixonmars: 反正都是坑
<felixonmars> 加上 docker 给了个挺好用的版本管理
<onlylove> felixonmars: 无非深点浅点的问题
<felixonmars> 本地测试科学了再推到服务器
 * lainme 果然是端口悲剧了
<onlylove> 果然aron说的没错
<felixonmars> 233
<felixonmars> happyaron: 继续膜拜 aron 巨巨慧眼如炬
<tenzu> 拜各种壕之前不应该先拜神么?
<felixonmars> aron 不是神吗?
<tenzu> felixonmars: 看来你不认识神
<happyaron> ee是神啊
<felixonmars> 哪几个是妹子壕我又不记得了...
<happyaron> felixonmars: 神可不能拜错
<felixonmars> =w=
<happyaron> felixonmars: iMadper imtxc cherrot
<felixonmars> 不认识...
<happyaron> felixonmars: eexp
<felixonmars> 妹子壕在线的好少...
 * felixonmars 拜 ee 神
<happyaron> 都陪妹子去了
<happyaron> nyfair: 拜见牛牛叔
 * nyfair 拜妹子壕
<felixonmars> nyfair: 拜见牛牛叔
<nyfair> happyaron: felixonmars: 拜菊苣
<Maya1> 平身吧都
<leeeee>  ==
<happyaron> leeeee: 我们都管 Maya1 叫嫂子呢
<leeeee> 你们在干嘛
<leeeee> 哈
<happyaron> leeeee: 虽然还不知道哥是谁
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 嫂子好
<Maya1> 我在看晚秋
<happyaron> 拜见晚秋嫂
<leeeee> 嫂子是谁啊
<Maya1> 平身平身 不必多礼
<felixonmars> 发现 ee 神在论坛上有 5 万多帖....
<Maya1> 哈哈哈
 * felixonmars 震惊了
<onlylove> happyaron: 牛牛叔？不应该是牛牛姐么 cc felixonmars
<happyaron> felixonmars: 水神
<happyaron> onlylove: 我只能相信他是老男人
<happyaron> lainme wzssyqa 你们觉得呢
<felixonmars> 对了, 有件相关的事情想问一下
<felixonmars> ubuntu.org.cn 和 ubuntu.com.cn 跳来跳去到底是什么情况...
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu | 全球领先的用于个人电脑、平板及手机的操作系统 (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<happyaron> felixonmars: 问 oneleaf 啊
<felixonmars> 好像...不在
<happyaron> 邮件 一夜@gmail.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Gmail (@ google.com *FROM* gmail.com)
<leeeee> 表示
<leeeee> 好多人不认识
<leeeee> 还是换衣服了？
<felixonmars> leeeee: 这里认识快乐的阿蓉巨巨就行了
<happyaron> leeeee: 认识 felixonmars 超级菊苣就够了
<leeeee> 我只认识蓉蓉姐
<happyaron> 泥煤。。
<felixonmars> 233333
<tenzu> 你们真是不怕得罪op啊
<leeeee> 嗯
<leeeee> 我妹要我问手机来着
<happyaron> tenzu: l5e已经被踢皮了
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐有兴趣飞香港吗
<happyaron> 没有
<happyaron> 虽然签注还没用
<leeeee> ==
<felixonmars> =w=
<leeeee> 有兴趣的帮忙带啊
<leeeee> 我把妹子卖给你们
<happyaron> gfrog: 貌似真下雪了。。
<felixonmars> #define leeeee 妹子壕
<leeeee> 我只是妹子
<gfrog> happyaron: 是吧是吧
<leeeee> 蓉蓉姐是需要给你介绍哥是吧？
<happyaron> leeeee: 先给你自己找个蓝盆友吧还是
<happyaron> leeeee: 我还记得 roylez 那个差评呢。。
<leeeee> == 啥意思
<happyaron> felixonmars: 你飞香港吧，然后让 leeeee 给你个妹子
<happyaron> felixonmars: 实在不行把她给你。。
<happyaron> felixonmars: 再不行，再不行就算了。。。
<Maya1> 这话说的
<Maya1> 咋叫实在不行呢
<happyaron> Maya1: 都不满意的话
<happyaron> Maya1: 媒人要是先介绍出去了，不就没动力给这里继续提供妹子了
<Maya1> 哈哈哈
<Maya1> 真机智
<happyaron> 谢嫂子夸奖
<happyaron> 我哥呢？
<leeeee> 我一直都在给你们提供妹子好不
<roylez> leeeee: ....
<leeeee> 嗨 扎西
<roylez> leeeee: 您提供的妹子呢？
<happyaron> 艾玛主席都一年没理我了，看来没到 /ignore 的程度
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog> roylez: 带帽子的扎西
<leeeee> 扎西你好
<leeeee> 你去香港吗
<roylez> happyaron: 你踢我太多次了
<happyaron> roylez: ...
<roylez> leeeee: 不去，怎么了
<happyaron> roylez: 肯定没有踢 leeeee 多啊
<felixonmars> =w=
<roylez> leeeee: 现在那边太热闹了，我喜欢清静
<leeeee> 我妹子要我帮她托人买6
<leeeee> 对了 我妹子在武汉上班呢
<roylez> leeeee: 肾6啊
<roylez> leeeee: 淘宝买就得了啊
<leeeee> ==
<happyaron> tenzu: 大家都在买肾6
<leeeee> 淘宝水多深啊
<tenzu> happyaron: 我我我...
<leeeee> 这不是在找靠谱的人嘛
<happyaron> tenzu: 看来这些人都长了三个肾啊
<roylez> leeeee: 我的Macbook就淘宝买的，又在淘宝买的applecare，lol
<roylez> leeeee: appletuan.com
<tenzu> happyaron: 给我来两串烤腰子
<alvin_rxg> Title: 苹果团 - 购买苹果正品的完美之地 (@ appletuan.com)
<happyaron> tenzu: 来帝都我请
<tenzu> roylez: 国庆前普遍涨价
<roylez> leeeee: 我不是在这家买的，不过都还挺可靠，他家有报价单，看看能不能接受吧
<roylez> tenzu: 国庆好多人要回老家显摆啊
<tenzu> roylez: 还好我不回老家, 好险
<gfrog> tenzu: 疼叫兽
<roylez> tenzu: 您不是已经回老家了么
<tenzu> roylez: 木有泡馍, 木有面皮, 木有烤肉, 哪儿叫老家
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<leeeee> 等等啊
<leeeee> 别跑啊扎西
<roylez> leeeee: .
<tenzu> 买肾6要是能给开耗材的票就好了, 嗯嗯
<leeeee> 回来了
<leeeee> 哪一家
<leeeee> 你把网址发给我
<Maya1> tenzu: 陕西哒
<iwwi> tenzu: 发票作假罚款10倍
<tenzu> Maya1: 咋? 乡党?
<Maya1> tenzu: 哈哈 不是
<leeeee> 扎西
<leeeee> ！！！！
<tenzu> iwwi: 必须是机打发票啊, 肯定没假
<iwwi> o
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽陕西人啊。
<onlylove> iwwi: 你知道怎么快速简单的切换浏览器语言么？能自动化实现最好
<tenzu> gfrog: 你竟然不知道
<gfrog> tenzu: 我以为你就是饼都的呢
<onlylove> tenzu: 一直以为是饼都的
<tenzu> gfrog: 谁是叫兽?
<Maya1> 饼都是哪儿来着。。
<Maya1> 我忘了。。
<onlylove> Maya1: 天津卫
<Maya1> 哦哦
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad x240安装ubuntu14.04.01后，界面常常卡住 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464451 thinkpad x240安装ubuntu14.04.01 在界面进行操作时，常常会窗体弹不出来，界面响应，过几分钟后界面又恢复正常，常常出现界面卡住的情况。 是核显的驱动没装好么？ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 shanei5107 — 2014-09-29 14:12
<leeeee> 扎西嘞？
<gfrog> 普拉丝 9700 一枚，真贵
<tenzu> gfrog: 不是8100么 苹果团的报价
<onlylove> gfrog: CCIE蛙知道海蜘蛛不
<tenzu> roylez: 我觉得我的流量撑不到明天了
<gfrog> tenzu: 16G没法用，必然64G起跳啊
<gfrog> onlylove: 好像是个流控的盒子？
<gfrog> onlylove: 没见过。
<onlylove> tenzu: 过一天没网的日子也不错
<leeeee> == 这个可靠么 怎么买啊
<tenzu> gfrog: 你果然是壕体质
<tenzu> onlylove: 刚好明天去续保险
<gfrog> tenzu: 我都被我的乞丐4S逼疯了
<Maya1> tenzu: 过一天没网的日子也不错
<gfrog> tenzu: 拍照片没法存歌，存歌没法拍照片
<onlylove> gfrog: 额，昨天jusss问我说网关timeout……问我用iptables做路由的事情，然后又扯到限速……
<tenzu> gfrog: 4S比我的note2好用
<tenzu> Maya1: 你是复读机么?
<gfrog> tenzu: note2也没法插tf卡么？
<tenzu> gfrog: 能啊
 * onlylove 求把复读机小萝莉领回家
<tenzu> →_→ onlylove
<gfrog> tenzu: 所以你不担心这问题啊，我的照片、音乐、还有导航地图只能三选二。
<onlylove> tenzu: 你那表情看着我作甚
 * gfrog 天儿晴点了
<tenzu> gfrog: 我只有少量照片, 没有音乐, 所以加不加tf卡无所谓, 8G都够用
<leeeee> 擦 扎西是跑了么
<tenzu> onlylove: 你这是赤裸裸的求偶么?
<Maya1> onlylove: 你这是赤裸裸的求偶么?
<leeeee> 不交代清楚的啊
<onlylove> tenzu: 一句话，准，还是不准
 * gfrog 艹 appletuan 上 ipad/mac/ip5s全线缺货，水客们都集中火力背ip6呢么……
<tenzu> onlylove: 我只负责围观
<leeeee> 神马状况啊 速速八一八
<tenzu> gfrog: 你看看苹果福利社, 应该有货
<tenzu> gfrog: macxcn.taobao.com 好像是这个
<alvin_rxg> Title: 首页-苹果网福利社 - MacX.cn - 苹果笔记本与苹果电脑专营-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<gfrog> tenzu: 我又不买，纯围观
<tenzu> Maya1: 你答应赤裸裸的求偶么?
<tenzu> gfrog: 我还以为你要买
<Maya1> tenzu: 。。。抓阄
<gfrog> tenzu: 其实是纠结弄5s还是ip6呢
<tenzu> gfrog: 你怎么跟我一样
<gfrog> tenzu: 选择困难症
<Maya1> 你们怎么还买苹果。。
<adam_magic_pony> 便宜啊
<Maya1> 啊。。原来是当叔啊。。
<adam_magic_pony> Maya1: 你看锤子什么价？
<jiero> Maya1:  买不起苹果
<tenzu> gfrog: 我是受限于预算
<tenzu> Maya1: 假阿当
<Maya1> 哈哈
<gfrog> adam_magic_pony: 那叫情怀
<gfrog> adam_magic_pony: 水果的没情怀只能卖肾
<jiero> 深圳弱爆了，买个水果都要5元一斤
<gfrog> tenzu: 我可能国行铺货了薅合约机
 * gfrog 先看看5s合约啥价格去
<tenzu> gfrog: 我不能换号, 所以不考虑合约机
<gfrog> tenzu: 老机绑合约
<jiero> gfrog: 你要买水果了？
<tenzu> gfrog: 壕养两个手机号
<Maya1>  我养三个！！
<Maya1> 还是个穷逼啊我。。。
<gfrog> jiero: 早有了
<Maya1> :'(
<jiero> Maya1: 养三个？
<gfrog> tenzu: 一个啊，老号绑合约就完了。你用联通还是移动？
<tenzu> gfrog: 移动
<Maya1> 一个南京 一个威海  还有一个学校电信的 留着上网的
<tenzu> Maya1: 你是巨壕
<gfrog> tenzu: 移动不给老用户开合约么？
<tenzu> gfrog: 听说合约只能开新号
<gfrog> tenzu: http://www.bj.10086.cn/support/fwzq/4gzq/ 看这里都说了不用换号换4G啊
<^k^> gfrog: ⇪ 北京移动4G
<tenzu> gfrog: 4G的卡我已经有了, 没机器
<gfrog> tenzu: 10086问呗
<gfrog> tenzu: 联通都能给老用户办合约，移动应该也行
<tenzu> gfrog: 至少前段时间不行
<tenzu> gfrog: 合约的月租太高, 我用不了那么多
<adam_magic_pony> 手机上网哪家强？
<gfrog> adam_magic_pony: 广东深圳找华强
<adam_magic_pony> 基蛙和蛤蟆是什么关系？
<happyaron> jusss: 好几个人跟你抢 Maya1 了
<jackness> 今天变得好安静
<happyaron> jusss: 你这天天在线时长不够啊
<adam_magic_pony> happyaron: 我也要
<happyaron> 又多一个
<gfrog> happyaron: 抢啥？ 肾6么？
<happyaron> gfrog: 没你份了
 * gfrog 送我个MX4倒是可以考虑……
<happyaron> gfrog: 他们抢妹纸呢
<eexp> tenzu: 乖乖
<tenzu> eexp: 你用的啥破烂手机?
<jusss> happyaron: 刚才在改网页，所以没上
<gfrog> eexp: 神
<happyaron> lol
<eexp> tenzu: 不告诉你
<jusss> happyaron: 推荐几个路由器，200多用户的，
<eexp> gfrog: 你复出了？
<tenzu> gfrog: 麻叉4是啥?
<jusss> happyaron: 最好便宜点的
<gfrog> eexp: 专门过来momo你
<eexp> adam_magic_pony: 你变啥了
<eexp> gfrog: 你不是soho?
<gfrog> tenzu: meizu
<jusss> tenzu: mx4
<happyaron> jusss: 啥流量规模啊
<gfrog> eexp: soho是谁？
<eexp> SOHO
<happyaron> jusss: 有 gfrog 这个 CCIE 在，就不必问我了
<tenzu> gfrog: jusss 啥价位?
<eexp> 缩在家里办公。 gfrog  nnnd
<gfrog> happyaron: 休得臊我……
<happyaron> gfrog: 你不是CCIE灭
<gfrog> eexp: 那叫家里蹲
<jusss> gfrog: ccie来几个路由器吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 休得臊我……
<happyaron> gfrog: 你不是CCIE灭
<gfrog> jusss: nexus7000/5000来一套？
<eexp> 基蛙肯定是被蛤蟆抢了蛋蛋，气愤的回家办公的。
<jusss> gfrog: happyaron, 流量这个我忘问了，规模，就是200个家庭用户，底下或许都接路由
<happyaron> jusss: 问 CCIE
<gfrog> jusss: 家庭用户……
<^A^> 你们都一边去，我已经是你们姐夫了，对吧，Maya1
<gfrog> tenzu: MX4？ 1999吧？ 不过现在抢不到，估计下一批得10月了
<tenzu> 我了个去, maya这么抢手, 你们让囡囡情何以堪!!!
<tenzu> gfrog: 类似小米那种抢不到?
<eexp> tenzu: 因为 Maya1 发了暴露照片
<Maya1> 。。。。
<gfrog> tenzu: 不是，23号之后丫把预订关了，所以最近没的抢
<eexp> 来米不发
<tenzu> eexp: 我才不信
<tenzu> gfrog: 真蛋疼
<eexp> 你不关心，所以不信
<gfrog> tenzu: 我也觉得
<gfrog> tenzu: 想薅个mx4上4G呢。
<eexp> 4G啥好，这么想要
<tenzu> gfrog: 薅肾6+一样上4G
<onlylove> tenzu: 蓝莓不是有主了么，咱不好干挖墙脚的事情
<gfrog> tenzu: 9k vs 1.9k
<gfrog> tenzu: 差距太明显
<tenzu> onlylove: 至少要表现出趋之若鹜的状态
<tenzu> gfrog: 小米神马的支持4G么?
<^k^> adam_magic_pony: define:基蛙和蛤蟆 not defined.
<gfrog> tenzu: 不知道，不粉小米，又大又沉又不好用
<eexp> 搞期货的，都是堕落的厂家。
<tenzu> gfrog: 女王办公室里几个大妈曾经抢小米抢的不亦乐乎
<eexp> 小米某版本，连png库都不打包进去。
<jusss> gfrog: 有2000左右的型号的吗？
<gfrog> tenzu: 抢完用了么？用了多久？
<jusss> gfrog: 5000左右的有点贵
<gfrog> jusss: 不懂。找 happyaron ，俺没做过项目……
<tenzu> gfrog: 至少两个大妈一直在用, 已经2个多月了吧, 或者更久
 * eexp 用过cm11后，觉得miui flyme那些，都是抄袭出来的垃圾
<tenzu> eexp: cm好用?
 * adam_magic_pony 用过cm11之后，觉得android原生简直垃圾
<adam_magic_pony> cm11的耗电我实在不想吐槽
<eexp> stock android是垃圾
<adam_magic_pony> 但是miui很省电
<eexp> 耗电？没看我发的电量图？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么在终端运行mplayer.patch文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464454 想安装个PPS看下电影，但老是安装不了。按照PPS官网的说明去安装还是提示需要mplayer支持，可我根据说明安装的插件里已经是有了mplayer的，所以我就想是不是还要打补丁，因此我又在官网上下载了m
<^k^>  ─> player.patch文件，想尝试下打补丁能不能解决这个问题，但我不知道.patch文件在终端要输入什么命令才能运行 …
<gfrog> eexp: 就是待机耗电占一大堆的那个？
<eexp> hi.baidu.com/eexpress/item/aada1f05efddcd803d42e22f
<alvin_rxg> Title: nexus5的cm11耗电记录_1张_eexpress的空间_百度空间 (@ baidu.com)
<adam_magic_pony> eexp: 为黑而黑没意思，你都没比较
<eexp> 就wifi耗电
<eexp> 正常使用。谁那么无聊。 adam_magic_pony
<tenzu> eexp: 你辞职了专门个人刷机赚钱吧
<adam_magic_pony> eexp: 呵呵，miui wifi24小时挂着都没啥，你cm11挂着睡觉就受不了
<happyaron> adam_magic_pony: 为发烧而生的系统还能省电么。。。
<happyaron> adam_magic_pony: emui省电
<adam_magic_pony> happyaron: 能
<adam_magic_pony> happyaron: 而且垃圾应用还很多，删了能更省电
<eexp> 挂24小时。。。
<happyaron> adam_magic_pony: 前小米用户，米黑，表示我还用的那时候不觉得省电。和CM一个样。
<happyaron> adam_magic_pony: emui 倒是真心省，不过只能陪华为硬件。
<eexp> 真迷信。。
<adam_magic_pony> eexp: 为黑而黑没意思
<adam_magic_pony> eexp: 说起迷信，你不也是跟风黑？
<eexp> 我黑小米？呸。没兴趣
<eexp> 以前G7刷过miui，的确libpng没打包。你说说。
<adam_magic_pony> eexp: 那你呸个屁，闭嘴就是了
<eexp> png全不能看。
<happyaron> onlylove: 要拿出有男盆友算神马的气势 cc lainme
<tenzu> 牛牛你把神弄爆走这频道就没法呆了
 * eexp 估计蛋蛋准备入手小米。lol
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 【求助】文本抓取 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464456 我要处理的文件中有大量的task块，需要将该块抓取出来，请各位高人帮忙 cat myfile -------------- other content task task_name1 Description ………………………… endtask other content task task_name2 Description ………………………… endtas
<^k^>  ─> k 抓取结果为干干净净的task块，如下 task task_name1 Description ………………………… endtask task task_name2 Descripti …
<tenzu> eexp: 这个不是阿当啊
 * adam_magic_pony 估计蛋蛋准备入手小米。lol
<eexp> 这谁呢
<adam_magic_pony> tenzu: 这个是谁？
<happyaron> eexp: 牛牛叔
<eexp> 哪个牛？
<tenzu> 2:24:28 PM  nyfair is now known as adam_magic_pony.
<tenzu> 你当我没看见
<eexp> 这破烂家伙。。。。
<onlylove> tenzu: 神连adam都分不清了
<eexp> 让蛋蛋来ban他
<adam_magic_pony> adam不可能用pony的
<adam_magic_pony> 这是梗
<jiero> adam_magic_pony: 你。。。
<happyaron> 讲讲。。。
<adam_magic_pony> friendship is magic
<tenzu> adam_magic_pony: 你不是说戒了irc么
<Maya1> adam_magic_pony: 你不是说戒了irc么
 * jiero 抱抱 adam_magic_pony
<eexp> 下次要控制马甲。都踢了
<adam_magic_pony> tenzu: 上班无聊啊
<tenzu> jiero: 我去, 你怎么谁都抱抱
<Maya1>  jiero: 我去, 你怎么谁都抱抱
<onlylove> tenzu: 你刚发现？
<Maya1> 因为他空虚。。
<tenzu> adam_magic_pony: 微信啊陌陌啊什么的玩儿去
<Maya1> 更无聊
<adam_magic_pony> tenzu: 没有啊，我只有个e淑女账号，你要么
<adam_magic_pony> eexp: 太坏了
<tenzu> look, 神改成爆走模式了
<eexp> 额。
<eexp> 让我踢。果然有人赞同。
 * jiero 抱抱 tenzu
 * jiero 抱抱 Maya1
<tenzu> jiero: ä½ ...
<yoofan> 换个喷子的账号
<happyaron> yunfan: ^^^ yoofan
<happyaron> yunfan: 有人说你喷子
<eexp> 换nick，还差不多。
<onlylove> yoofan: e淑女？确定不是一腐女？
<happyaron> onlylove: 一腐叔
<tenzu> jyf以前老山寨别人的nick, 这回报应了
<yoofan> onlylove: 我那个也算高玩id了，里区都能进，各种资源用不完随意下啊
<eexp> 还要改得更像点，然后放肆的骂。lol
<yoofan> onlylove: 那游戏的货币也能在淘宝卖钱啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 如何证明……yunfan都说了，要摸过才知道
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你摸去吧
<yoofan> onlylove: 笨，告诉你一个道理
<kk_cn> 怎么查看deb包的build date
 * kk_cn 
<onlylove> yoofan: 洗耳恭听
<kk_cn> ...................
<onlylove> happyaron: 小dd，赶紧回答 kk_cn的问题
<happyaron> onlylove: 我都直接看log的。。。
<yoofan> kk_cn: 用winrar打开，你会看到一个cpio包，然后有个创建日期
<kk_cn> 额。在ubuntu系统里不能看吗？
<yoofan> 这方法你们支持不支持啊？
<eexp> tenzu: 结构力学好，结构力学妙。
<onlylove> jackness: 我想起你那个事情来了，可能是时间轴坏了，你问下 yoofan
<tenzu> eexp: 高等结构力学啊, 研究生学位课
<eexp> 我以为是体位结构力学
<happyaron> tenzu: 叫兽求帮毕业啊
<happyaron> tenzu: 回头帮我答数学和物理题啊
<eexp> happyaron: 毕业有问题，转校去找疼疼。
<tenzu> happyaron: 高等数学和大学物理面谈!
 * tenzu 最恨理科课程
<yoofan> tenzu: 面基？
<happyaron> eexp: 能转才行啊，能转就让 tenzu 罩我了
<tenzu> s/面谈/免谈
 * eexp 目测将看到权力腐败。
<happyaron> tenzu: 为嘛
<yoofan> tenzu: 老教授，带带我
<happyaron> tenzu: 面谈吧，不要免谈。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 我高数78, 物理60
<happyaron> tenzu: 没事，给我这分数也可以
<eexp> 物理这么差？
<kk_cn> winrar无法打开..
<happyaron> eexp: 物理学得好谁还当叫兽
<eexp> @@@@@@@
<happyaron> eexp: 物理五个方向有一个精通了都不用当叫兽啊
<keyboard_paladin> 大家好，我是键盘逗士
<eexp> 果然我不能当叫兽。
<kk_cn> kk_cn
<tenzu> happyaron: 我给你找个高数老太太和物理老太太辅导吧, 两个老太太都教的老好了
<kandu> ofan, \u: 你们的编译课，要不要手写 lex yacc 的？
<keyboard_paladin> kk_cn: winrar肯定可以
<happyaron> tenzu: 不用辅导，给我做题就行
<lainme> happyaron: 懂湍流可以当哲学家
<happyaron> tenzu: 我只要背答案
<happyaron> lainme: 好样的。。。
<keyboard_paladin> ofan: 老司机，lex yacc我会写，求介绍工作
<eexp> happyaron: 恩。直接做题。
<kandu> ofan, \u: 也就是不借助工具，自己写一个?
<tenzu> happyaron: 那容易, 我找考研的给你做
<happyaron> tenzu: 赞
<kk_cn> 打开报错，说包损坏，用7zip可以
 * eexp 看到学术腐败了
<tenzu> lainme: 玩湍流的才配得上PhD tag
<keyboard_paladin> kk_cn: 你那是哪个年代的winrar
<jackness> onlylove, 播放器的问题吗？
<kk_cn> winrar 5
<onlylove> jackness: 文件
<keyboard_paladin> winrar早支持lzma2了
<happyaron> tenzu lainme bigger than bigger的湍流
<onlylove> jackness: 文件里面时间轴信息部分丢失
<kk_cn> 在ubuntu里有没有办法看？
<jackness> onlylove, 那我该怎么半 有补救措施吗？
<keyboard_paladin> 找个7zip的gui
<keyboard_paladin> 不过linux上的7z是个阉割版
<kk_cn> dpkg有办法看不
<onlylove> jackness: 把你的现象描述给 keyboard_paladin这个
<keyboard_paladin> parakov就把4.65放public domain了，后面的版本不开源
<keyboard_paladin> 蛤蛤，都是一群开源厨干得傻逼事
<jusss> eexp: maya的照片在哪？
<jiero> jusss: 在她的 google plus 里
<keyboard_paladin> jiero: 老司机老司机
<keyboard_paladin> jiero: 求带带
<jusss> jiero: 那她的g+名字是啥
<kk_cn> keyboard_paladin 查看build date貌似没有rpm方便
<keyboard_paladin> jiero: 求神秘地址
<jackness> keyboard_paladin, 我的播放的视频在fedora20下 要么没声音 要么图像一闪一闪的，onlylove说是时间轴问题 让我来问你
<jiero> keyboard_paladin: 什么神秘地址？
<jackness> keyboard_paladin, 我该怎么办呢
<keyboard_paladin> jackness: 用什么播放的？
<jiero> jusss:  忘记了你自己问吧
<keyboard_paladin> 先上mplayer，贴codec
<jackness> keyboard_paladin, 就是fedora自带的播放器啊 smplayer吧 我装了很多播放器
<keyboard_paladin> 后缀不是avi，一般不可能有时间轴问题
<jackness> 后缀就是avi的
<keyboard_paladin> jackness: ...
<keyboard_paladin> jackness: 先用mkvmerge打个mkv包试试？
<jackness> avi的闪频 wmv的没声音
<jackness> 应该是文件问题吧
<keyboard_paladin> jackness: 没可能啊，wma早就发布音频解码了
<keyboard_paladin> wmv不是只能wma么
<jackness> keyboard_paladin, 你看我发的帖子
<keyboard_paladin> ？
<jackness> keyboard_paladin, http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=464445
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 关于播放器的最后一个问题，能放了，但是没声音。如图所示。求大神搭救我！！！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: jackness
<kk_cn> l
<keyboard_paladin> asf...
<keyboard_paladin> jackness: 也许是帽帽的洁癖打包员工不肯用巨硬的代码？
<kk_cn> kk_cn: ..
<keyboard_paladin> jackness: 你可以试下自己编译ffmpeg
<keyboard_paladin> ./configure --enable-gpl --enable-nonfree 这两条很重要
<iwwi> kk_cn: 看 deb 文件的打包日期有啥用吗？一般看签名
<jackness> keyboard_paladin, 你太看得起我了 我不会C语言
<kk_cn> iwwi: 有的时候打补丁，不知道哪个新哪个旧了，想先看下日期
<onlylove> jackness: 编译不需要c
<onlylove> jackness: 别人都给你写好了
<keyboard_paladin> fedora打包不就一条命令么？
<jackness> onlylove, 网上有教程吗？
<keyboard_paladin> makepkg
<iwwi> kk_cn: 那就看 mtime
<keyboard_paladin> jackness: 你先网上查查别人能不能看吧
<onlylove> keyboard_paladin: windows正常
<keyboard_paladin> 最新的wmv vc-1是可以硬解的，但是早期的不行
<keyboard_paladin> 必须有软件解码器
<kk_cn> iwwi: 哎，我以为会有像rpm -qi这种的
<jackness> 我那个视频是从我一个朋友那里考过来的 很多年前的视频 估计是文件有损坏吧 还是解码器比较奇葩
<keyboard_paladin> 巨硬自家的播放器，windows能不正常么？
<jiero> jackness: 看这个有意思么
<jiero> jackness: 多年前的东西
<jackness> 有意思啊 月老月安全
<jackness> vector 县城安全
<onlylove> jiero: shell还是没啥大变化的
<iwwi> kk_cn: 可能有，我也不懂
<jiero> onlylove:  其实我记得有shell的交互教程。
<jiero> jackness:  http://learnshell.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Welcome - Learn Shell Programming - Free Interactive Shell Programming Tutorial
<onlylove> keyboard_paladin: 说这个突然想起来，我原来有套CSAI的交换机教程，视频的，然后里面有部分内容是花屏，这是为啥
<onlylove> keyboard_paladin: 就是屏上有部分是花的
<kk_cn> ls
<jackness> jiero, 这个网站不错 不错echo是什么语言啊
<keyboard_paladin> onlylove: 不知道
<jackness> 我是闪频
<onlylove> keyboard_paladin: 当年verycd还没死，还有mp3!的时候拖下来的
<jackness> 有点像
<onlylove> keyboard_paladin: 不过当年就那样
<keyboard_paladin> onlylove: 上回跟tlf吵了次之后，我就不混字幕组了
<onlylove> keyboard_paladin: 中文视频，不需要字幕……
<onlylove> keyboard_paladin: 你扯字幕组作甚
<keyboard_paladin> onlylove: 你理解错了，字幕组才会追求压片的质量，翻译反倒不重要
<iwwi> kk_cn: ls -al
<keyboard_paladin> 这质量当然也包括兼容性
<kk_cn> iwwi: ?
<keyboard_paladin> 你看几个里番字幕组，翻译看不看都一样，但是压制质量绝对保证
<keyboard_paladin> 反过来，你看那些发爱情动作片的，那压制质量就完全不行
<keyboard_paladin> onlylove: 我是不是说了什么不该说的？
<onlylove> keyboard_paladin: 没吧……
 * onlylove 要被c艹艹整坏了
<jusss> keyboard_paladin: 去chd呀，chd字幕组的字幕比tlf好多了
<jusss> chd字幕发出来的字幕名字都是 司机@chd 多符合你的胃口 cc keyboard_paladin
<keyboard_paladin> jusss: 我和eastgame的tlf字幕组没关系，我之所以会去讨论这个问题是因为eastgame有dominions3板
<keyboard_paladin> 老司机们来玩dominions4么？
<onlylove> 还找得到？
<jackness> onlylove, 怎么看不了你的资料啊
<onlylove> 要是那个卖光盘的满大街的话倒是没准有戏
<onlylove> jackness: 看我资料作甚
<jackness> onlylove, /whois 不对吗
<jackness> onlylove, 认识你啊 多教几个朋友啊
<onlylove> 我觉得我有必要去freenode要cloak了
<jackness> onlylove, 问你啊 shell和bash是不是一个意思啊？
<onlylove> jackness: 不是
<jackness> onlylove, 那bash是shell的一种
<onlylove> jackness: 是
<jackness> onlylove, 那不就差不多一个意思吗
<onlylove> jackness: 我再说一遍，不是
<onlylove> jackness: 你是不是 jusss的马甲，怎么比他还欠打
<jackness> onlylove, 我从来不该nickname
<jackness> onlylove, jackness是我的英文名字 用了很多年了
<gfrog> happyaron: 今年好多活动都放在法国啊。好神奇
<jiero> jackness:  好奇怪的nick，我的第一感觉就是顽固不化
<keyboard_paladin> 哪有人起英文名字会叫jackness的...你说网游id我还信
<happyaron> gfrog: 神马国，我这儿变成了乱码国。。
<happyaron> ���国
<jackness> jiero, 我喜欢顽固
<gfrog> happyaron: 据说openstack中国码农把国航去巴黎的飞机包了
<happyaron> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> happyaron: 法兰西
<keyboard_paladin> gfrog: 老司机带上我
<happyaron> gfrog: 你去不
<happyaron> gfrog: 老司机再带我去一次吧
<gfrog> happyaron: 我必然在家看门儿
<gfrog> keyboard_paladin: 自己去，我都没戏
<gfrog> happyaron: 去年在家门口HK开都没去成呢
<keyboard_paladin> gfrog: openstack是啥？
<keyboard_paladin> keyboard_paladin: 公开大party，早进晚出，晚近早出？
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 大家说开一个安卓手机系统rom修改定制板块好吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464457 随着使用安卓系统手机的人越来越多，想root和打造自己个性化rom的意向也也越来越多，搜索各大手机论坛上讲的修改rom一般都是做好的拿来刷一下机，偶尔会提一点到在linux系统里怎
<^k^>  ─> 么做，但都是点到为止，不能系统完整的说明方法步骤。 本论坛里ubuntu linux系统高手云集，利用ubuntu linux …
<jusss> onlylove: 那个nginx怎么发音
<onlylove> jusss: engine X
<keyboard_paladin> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1593469057?pid=19799451809&cid=0#19799451809
<^k^> keyboard_paladin: ⇪ 【转自s1】【作者maolianyu 】[11区黑暗料理]想吃男根？2万顶戴_2ch吧_百度贴吧
<Router2> keyboard_paladin 老消息，早看过了...
<RainFlying> keyboard_paladin: OpenStack 是一个坑爹的东西。
<gfrog> RainFlying: 翻译过来就是“开放式大坑”
<RainFlying> gfrog: 不准确。准确地是，开放式的先进后出的大坑。
<gfrog> RainFlying: “开放式前浪被后浪拍死的大坑”
<keyboard_paladin> 天下脑残千千万，facebook占一半
 * keyboard_paladin 越来越觉得脸书比微博还低智商
<jackness> 美国有脸书，中国有校内
<jackness> 美国有的 中国都有
<jackness> 中国是写轮眼
<O0XX> iMadper: 那就这个吧
<O0XX> iMadper: 没别的合适的
<jackness> iMadper, 你最近不活跃啊
<Maya1> 有妹子了
<jackness> 哦 原来如此
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩.
<jackness> 恭喜恭喜
<iMadper> jackness: 忙啊
<Maya1> lol
<iMadper> O0XX: 来个转的也行.
<jackness> iMadper, 不是说你有妹子了吗
<jackness> iMadper, 恭喜你啊
<iMadper> jackness: 早就有了, 有啥要恭喜的...
<jjz> 大家好
<^k^> jjz:点点点.  16:08
<jackness> iMadper, 我可是单身哦
<iMadper> jackness: 羡慕你.
<jackness> iMadper, 羡慕我什么 我羡慕嫉妒恨你吧
<keyboard_paladin> jackness: 基佬！
<iMadper> jackness: 单身还不值得庆祝一下?
<tenzu> 你们两个有什么好相互羡慕的
<jackness> keyboard_paladin, 我不喜欢男人 我谈过两个女朋友
<keyboard_paladin> 你们两个在一起算了
<jackness> 哈哈 不行的 我们是好兄弟
<keyboard_paladin> 弱小！
<jjz> http://imagebin.org/320776
<jjz> 求安慰
<keyboard_paladin> imagebin好慢
<freeflying> iMadper: 这么早啊
<keyboard_paladin> 你们就不能推荐个快点的图床么
<iMadper> freeflying: 早~
<keyboard_paladin> freeflying: 早~
<iMadper> freeflying: 候总现在在哪儿高就呢?
<jiero> keyboard_paladin: 现在是怎么说呢。用 paste.ubuntu.org.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Paste (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<jackness> 下午四点是说早的时候吗？
<freeflying> iMadper: 帝都家里蹲
<jiero> .
<jiero> freefl
<iMadper> freeflying: 你不是早就wfh了....
<freeflying> iMadper: 国庆在帝都咋过呢
<jiero> 帝都有啥好玩的么。 其实到处都是好玩的。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 找到 Xorg Drivers 了，哈 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464458 Xorg Drivers 地址： http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/vi ... river.html ftp://ftp.x.org/pub/individual/driver/ 安装配置步骤： Device Drivers ---> Graphics support ---> -*- Support for frame buffer devices ---> VESA VGA graphics support: Y Installation of Xorg
<^k^>  ─> VESA Driver 安装 Xorg VESA Driver 在命令行: ./configure $XORG_CONFIG && make sudo make install 统计信息: 发表于
<freeflying> iMadper: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/97679
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 找个借口拆了它：JBL OnBeat Micro全能充电音箱底座_基座音箱_晒物广场_什么值得买
<O0XX> freeflying: 候总现在在哪儿高就呢?
<freeflying> iMadper: 我的这个的接口被我儿子掰坏了，能修好不
<freeflying> O0XX: 帝都家里蹲啊，求介绍工作
 * O0XX 求offer
<iwwi> 音箱带usb充电口？
<iMadper> freeflying: 难度大吧. 这个比usb的复杂点儿
<freeflying> iMadper: 不知道啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 你找 Hui wang 帮你修.
<freeflying> iMadper: 话说京东收我的S4,折价1250,咋样
<tenzu> freeflying: 折价换新手机?
<jackness> 你们都好有钱啊
<freeflying> tenzu: trade in
<jackness> 我想买个iphone6都买不到
<tenzu> freeflying: 去年底iphone4折价1000, 估计你的S4也就这意思
<jackness> tenzu, 这么便宜 卖个给我吧
<freeflying> jackness: 我的卖给你？
<freeflying> tenzu: bestbuy也就出价200多点
<leeeee> 怎么还在聊这个
<jackness> freeflying, 你的是什么系统的
<tenzu> jackness: 我的iphone4今年初1000块卖了
<freeflying> jackness: iOS8.0.2
<jackness> 我要了
<jackness> 多少钱
<freeflying> jackness: verizon版得，128G
<jackness> 我不懂这些 我就认系统
<tenzu> freeflying: 4S啊, 不是S4啊
<jackness> freeflying, 我要了 多少钱
<freeflying> jackness: iphone6有别的系统？
<freeflying> jackness: 8k
<freeflying> jackness: 要不
<jackness> 八百？
<freeflying> jackness: 英镑
<jackness> 晕死 你们都不认真的
<jackness> 我是真的想买个ios的手机
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 楼上好可怜
<tenzu> jackness: 你预算多少?
<jackness> 800rmb买个二手的
<tenzu> jackness: 顶多收个4S
<jackness> 4s我也要啊
<jackness> 你们谁卖我
<FJKong> jackness: 我有俩
<jackness> 卖我一个吧
<FJKong> jackness: 多钱收
<jackness> 800rmb左右
<jackness> 你要多少
<FJKong> 4s现在就这价？
<freeflying> tenzu: 快试试iOS8的handover
<freeflying> tenzu: 我的ipadmini也能接电话了
<sjd_zeus> freeflying 怎么搞得
<jackness> 我听你们呼游的啊
<FJKong> freeflying: 装的啥？
<jiero> freeflying: 是不是只要3G联网，设置一个电话转接就能接电话了
<leeeee> 。。。。。。
<happyaron> FJKong: 叫你呢
<freeflying> sjd_zeus: FJKong iOS8的新特性啊
<jiero> leeeee:  我觉得我出来花钱太多了
<leeeee> 怎么说
<jiero> leeeee: 我出来一个半月，大概消费了5000元。。。
<jackness> 没人里我啊
<jiero> jackness: 理你做甚
<jackness> 我想买个二手苹果
<happyaron> onlylove: 16:28 < jiero> leeeee: 我出来一个半月，大概消费了5000元。。。
<jiero> jackness: 自己去找被。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<iMadper> jiero: 我这个月信用卡才1000块钱....
<happyaron> lainme: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<jiero> iMadper:  什么意思？
<iMadper> jiero: 剩下的也没花多少
<jackness> jiero, 你们太让我晕死了
<happyaron> onlylove wzssyqa lainme 我的推理准不准。。
<iMadper> jiero: 我这个月消费的加起来也就不到两千...
<lainme> happyaron: 名侦探
<jiero> happyaron: 你说啥呢？
<happyaron> jiero: 没啥
<jiero> lainme: 什么事情啊。
<jiero> lainme:  囡囡告诉我啊
<sjd_zeus> 我有个ipadmini,升级到ios8就可以了
 * jiero 碾压 happyaron
<jiero> iMadper:  噢。我信用卡开户的前3个月消费不到300，所以礼物都没法领
<leeeee> 5000.。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 刚查了信用卡，花额4000多
<leeeee> 有啊
<iMadper> freeflying: 还是你跟 jiero 有钱.
<freeflying> iMadper: 毛
<jiero> iMadper: 毛，我算什么有钱。
<leeeee> 你们怎么花的呢
<jiero> leeeee:  我买了 kindle，买了以前从来不买的洗漱用品，买了旅行装备。。。
<freeflying> iMadper: 话说你们下个月去米帝，可以从avis.cn租车，价格很好
<alvin_rxg> Title: 安飞士租车AVIS|安飞士租车AVIS-国际国内租车首选,租车就来安飞士租车官网 (@ avis.cn)
<freeflying> iMadper: 他们deal到年底
<jiero> leeeee: 给别人买了机票，买了跨越5000公里的火车票。。。
<leeeee> 好吧
<leeeee> 牛气
<jiero> 在外住宿缴费20天。。。和别人去吃外面本地特色小吃。交给政府无数本地交通费。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 不会开啊
<jiero> 给家里和别人买的东西都有1000元了。。。
<tenzu> freeflying: 国庆再升级. 我两个牛排, 一个是7.1, 一个是6.X越狱.
<jiero> tenzu: 牛排？
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • Mutate - ubuntu上的alfred http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464459 我就不多做介绍了，mac上的alfred只要用过的都知道，尤其是工作流的功能可以极大的优化我们的工作。 https://github.com/qdore/Mutate 详细的介绍大家可以去github上看到 统计信息: 发表于 由 adorehb — 2014-09-29 16:21
<leeeee> 好吧 。。
<leeeee> 你不是没上班了么
<jiero> freeflying iMadper  eexp happyaron  iMadper  你们个个都是器材壕啊。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 以前的new ipad
<O0XX> freeflying: 亲，dc的交通周日堵么？
<jiero> tenzu: 靠。我还没碰过 ipad
<jiero> tenzu: 除了在苏宁店里1
<jiero> tenzu: 抱歉。
<tenzu> jiero: 现在买个也不贵
<jiero> tenzu: 不买，我没钱买相机，没钱买电脑，为啥先买个玩具
<leeeee> 那你钱哪里去了
<tenzu> jiero: 你要买单反?
 * jiero 现在只有400元
<leeeee> 我还有4毛
<jiero> leeeee: 借给父母了。
<leeeee> ==
<tenzu> 400块距离单反有点远
<jiero> tenzu:  我不买单反，前一段时间的话，买个最普通的高性能就好了
<jackness> 你们聊得好开心啊 我也想去帝都
<jiero> jackness: 刚才聊的这些没有一个在帝都
<leeeee> 对啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 就这个了，风景不错https://www.google.co.jp/maps/dir/Hilton+McLean+Tysons+Corner,+7920+Jones+Branch+Dr,+McLean,+VA+22102%E7%BE%8E%E5%9B%BD/%E7%BD%97%E7%BA%B3%E5%BE%B7%C2%B7%E9%87%8C%E6%A0%B9%E5%8D%8E%E7%9B%9B%E9%A1%BF%E5%9B%BD%E5%AE%B6%E6%9C%BA%E5%9C%BA%E7%BE%8E%E5%9B%BD+VA,+Arlington+%E9%82%AE%E6%94%BF%E7%BC%96%E7%A0%81:+22202/@38.9005379,-77.1838922,12z/data=!4m14!4m13!1m5!1m1!1s0x89b64abffbb52047:0xebe18880c07272
<leeeee> 我还没去帝都呢
<^k^> ⇪ t: 503 => Net::HTTPServiceUnavailable for https://ipv4.google.com/sorry/IndexRedirect?continue=https://www.google.co.jp/maps/dir/Hilton%2BMcLean%2BTysons%2BCorner,%2B7920%2BJones%2BBranch%2BDr,%2BMcLean,%2BVA%2B22102%25E7%25BE%258E%25E5%259B%25BD/%25E7%25BD%2597%25E7%25BA%25B3%25E5%25BE%25B7%25C2%25B7%25E9%2587%258C%25E6%25A0%25B9%25E5%258D%258E%25E7%259B%259B%25E9%25A1%
<^k^>  ─> 25BF%25E5%259B%25BD%25E5%25AE%25B6%25E6%259C%25BA%25E5%259C%25BA%25E7%25BE%258E%25E5%259B%25BD%2BVA,%2BArlington%2B%25E9%2582%25AE%25E6%2594% …
<jackness> jiero, 我想买二手苹果 你有吗？
<sjd_zeus> 买个莱卡的卡片机多好呀，小巧，性能又好
<jiero> jackness: 没有任何苹果设备
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 。。。
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 徕卡不就是松下贴牌买
<tenzu> jiero: 你买个大屏手机算了
<jackness> jiero, 刚被你们骗了
<sjd_zeus> 对，买个8寸的平板手机
<sjd_zeus> 我就有个coolpad大神，手游神器
<jiero> tenzu: 手机？没啥意思啊
<leeeee> jackness：你是初中生么
<jiero> leeeee: 和你差不多大
<jackness> 谁有二手苹果卖的啊？？？
<leeeee> 什么叫手游神器啊
<jackness> leeeee, 我今年29岁 你觉得呢？
<tenzu> jiero: 没钱你怎么买那么多东西
<leeeee> 那还被骗。。
<sjd_zeus> 大屏手机，玩手游爽歪歪啊
<jackness> 我以为他们有钱人不在乎啊
<jiero> tenzu: 现在没钱了
<jiero> jackness: 被骗了？
<tenzu> jiero: 等有钱了再买
<jackness> 我想捡便宜
<jackness> jiero, 对啊
<jiero> jackness: 怎么被骗了？
<leeeee> 什么叫手游呢
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞.
<jackness> jiero, 二手苹果4s 八百人民币
<jiero> jackness:   噢。不懂
<jiero> leeeee: 手机游戏
<sjd_zeus> 你们都不玩手机游戏？
<iMadper> 4s二手的, 可能不止800块钱, 但是也不值800块钱.
 * jiero 不玩手机游戏，多数弱智。。。
<jackness> jiero, 大哥，你还戏弄我？？？
<jiero> jackness: 你不说前因后果，就说被骗了。。。
<jiero> lol
<leeeee> 手机游戏有哪些
<jiero> leeeee:  比如 Bridge Constructor
<keyboard_paladin> leeeee: 暖暖环游世界
<jiero> leeeee:  Crayon Physics
<O0XX> iMadper: great 还有地铁可以
<sjd_zeus> 多了去了
<iMadper> O0XX: 就这个了.
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女早啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 来看
<roylez> sjd_zeus: 杀鸡的早啊
<jusss> O0XX: 你都去dc了？
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐早安
<sjd_zeus> roylez .....
<iMadper> O0XX: 我真是纠结. 在纠结company-mode还是auto-complete
<nyfair> roylez: 乐乐安
<sjd_zeus> 都几点了，还早
<jiero> O0XX iMadper  你们壕，都去日本了。。。
<nyfair> iMadper: 去11区哪里？
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁!
<nyfair> 要我国庆一起过来么？
<leeeee> 扎西你还好意思出来啊
<leeeee> 刚刚就跑了
<iMadper> jiero: 不去日本啊.
<iMadper> nyfair: 不全
<O0XX> iMadper: 换AC
<iMadper> nyfair: 不去啊
<nyfair> 弱渣，我一说要一起去就怕了
<leeeee> 你们说的游戏没玩过
<jiero> nyfair: 。你是随意去日本了。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 你是真壕
<iMadper> nyfair: 我本来就不去啊. 要怕也是你怕啊.
<jackness> jiero, 你们太能聊了，我被你们骗死了
<nyfair> leeeee: 暖暖环游世界超级赞
<roylez> nyfair: 果然腐女都玩这个
<leeeee> 这个名字。。
<nyfair> roylez: 腐女不是玩剑3么？
<sjd_zeus> 剑3是个什麽
<jackness> 剑侠情缘3吗？
<sjd_zeus> 那东西太费时间了
<leeeee> 暖暖环游世界。。
<sjd_zeus> 端游都太费时间
<jackness> 是的 我还有一个人物的 里面还有钱呢
 * iMadper 已经戒了dota两年了
<jiero> leeeee:  我看到暖暖这个名字，为什么想起动物呢。
<jackness> dota没玩过
<jackness> 我喜欢魔兽争霸
<jiero> iMadper: 没玩过。。。
 * jiero 是一个只推荐别人玩游戏，不玩别人推荐游戏的恶魔
<jiero> 哈哈
<jackness> 我现在只偶尔玩玩lol
<leeeee> 兔子你记不记得小时候有个动画片
<leeeee> 讲的是企鹅
<leeeee> 貌似没有对话
<jiero> leeeee: 不记得，只记得韩国产企鹅
<leeeee> ==
<tenzu> dota我只会玩单机娱乐版地图, 没准儿还得输秘籍加钱
<jackness> 南极洲产企鹅吧
<leeeee> 万能的百度
<jackness> 我喜欢谷歌
 * jusss 好想自己arpspoof一下，然后用wireshark抓一下包，看看到底是怎么样的
<jusss> 但是就一台机子怎么办
<jackness> 度娘不过现在变得漂亮了
<leeeee> 我就说是小时候嘛。。九十年代初期。。
<jiero> leeeee: 你的小时候我已经开始玩游戏更多了
<jiero> leeeee: 中午吃饭才看电视
<leeeee> 搞得自己很老似的
<leeeee> 也就一丢丢
<leeeee> 80后怀旧动画 企鹅家族pingu
<leeeee> 晕。。
<jackness> 我是80后 我怎么不记得
<gfrog> roylez: 扎西突然爆发blog了？
<jiero> gfrog:  扎西闲置了
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总你肥来啦？
<jiero> tenzu: 疼教授
<freeflying> gfrog: 是啊
<tenzu> gfrog: jiero 你俩这是肿么了?
<leeeee> 为什么是教授
<sjd_zeus> 我现在天天玩雷霆战机，哈哈
<jiero> leeeee: 因为教授是他的必经之路
<jiero> leeeee: 我们提前恭祝
<Guest97266> hello kugou
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉，我没钱了。真不该提前还信用卡。
<leeeee> 好吧
<gfrog> freeflying: 如何？
<jusss> jiero: 账单没生成，不能还款吧？
<jusss> 能吗
<gfrog> freeflying: 爽歪歪吧？
<jiero> jusss: 生成了啊。。。。
<jiero> jusss: 我的账单日是20日
<jusss> jiero: 我是说没生成时，能还款吗？
<jiero> jusss: 能，如果你分期了的话
<jusss> jiero: 没有分期
<jusss> jiero: 取现的话，如果没生成账单，计利息吗?
<jusss> roylez: ping
<jiero> jusss: 不知道。应该不计利息
<jiero> jusss: 具体可以在线客服解答，到晚上8点
<jiero> jusss: 去找招商的妹子帮你
<jusss> freeflying: gfrog ,账单没生成，可以还款吗？取现，账单没生成，记利息吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 取现有手续费的.
<jusss> iMadper: 我知道
<jackness> 你们打字速度为什么这么快呢？
<jusss> iMadper: 我的ypower卡取现5元
<jiero> iMadper: 不一定的，有些卡没有 jusss
<gfrog> jusss: 必须记啊
<jiero> jusss: 具体你问银行去
<jjz> jackness: 他们是机器人
<jusss> gfrog: 那可以在账单生成前还款不？
<jusss> 交行
<gfrog> jusss: 必须可以
<jiero> iMadper: 给我个 op 我看 jusss 不顺眼，想踢他
<jusss> jiero: ...
<jackness> jjz，真的吗？我也觉得他们是变形金刚
<jusss> jiero: 把j开头的都踢了吧
<archl> 好的。
<jjz> jusss: no
<jackness> 不要啊
<jackness> 我是j开头的
<jusss> archl: 开始吧
<archl> 。。。
<jackness> jusss, 你风了 啊
<jackness> 干吗要踢我
<jusss> jackness: 又不是我踢。。。
<jusss> jackness: 是archl要踢
<jjz> 你们还知道 还有哪些 中文聊天室
<tenzu> 又不是Kickban, 紧张什么
<freeflying> gfrog: 啥如何？
<jackness> 管理员也不能乱踢人的啊
<jackness> 我又没有违反规则
<jusss> kickban也不怕，换个ip nick接着来
<onlylove> jackness: 这里没被乱踢过的不多
<gfrog> freeflying: 亚美立加啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 大农村啊
<jackness> onlylove, 晕死
<gfrog> freeflying: 囧
<iMadper> jackness: 我都经常被乱t
<jackness> iMadper, 晕死 你不是管理员吗
<archl> jackness: 管理员不能被踢么？
<tenzu> 被乱踢没什么, 被乱抱才严重
 * archl 抱抱 tenzu
<tenzu> 你看
<jackness> 不是管理员权限最大吗？
<onlylove> tenzu: 遭报应了吧
<onlylove> jackness: 管理员自己踢自己都可以
<jusss> jackness: op可以kickban自己
<tenzu> onlylove: 只能无奈的接受
<jusss> tenzu: 被乱抱还好点，被后入就不好了，lol
<jackness> 希望二十年以后我能做一次管理员
<tenzu> jusss: 你被后入过?
<archl> tenzu: 我不知道我应该去哪里了噢
<jusss> 20年后freenode还在不在，还不知道呢
<jusss> tenzu: 木有
 * archl 不知道自己该去哪里了。
<jusss> tenzu: 你一定后入过someone吧，lol
 * jusss 论姿势的重要性
<jackness> jusss，我还是很喜欢irc的
<archl> jackness:  jusss 没看到
<jusss> 手还挺快
<archl> palomino|破马
<jackness> irc其实挺热闹的
<archl> tenzu:  我突然想谈恋爱玩玩了。
 * archl 从来没谈过哈
<tenzu> archl: 那你去找个妹子
<archl> tenzu: 找到喜欢的好难好难。
<archl> tenzu: 一生都没碰到几个。
<archl> 说的是喜欢到想要联系方式的
<jusss> archl: 回白澳，找白种的妹子，都是粉木耳
<jusss> archl: 亚洲人容易变黑据说是色素问题，白种人就不管次数多少，都还是粉的
<jusss> 外国人不好的就是据说体味比较重，所有才都用香水
<onlylove> jusss: 所以还经常洗澡，所以SB中国女人说外国男人爱干净，中国男人邋遢
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41307
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 联想接近完成收购IBM低端服务器业务
<onlylove> 我恨informatica
<jackness> 我靠 你们的话题变得有点low了
<jusss> onlylove: 联想真牛
<onlylove> jusss: 你有钱你也可以买
<jusss> onlylove: 联想下一步是不是该收购苹果和微软了
<onlylove> jusss: 技术出口限制
<onlylove> jusss: 能买的话，地球上的高科技，没几家中国人买不了的
<jackness> jusss，你想多了吧
<onlylove> 只有我关心联想会卖啥么
<onlylove> 联想一直在收购，没有出售业务？
<jackness> thinkpad笔记本
<jackness> 低端服务器
<jackness> 笔记本还是不错的
<onlylove> jackness: 那是ibm卖掉的
<jackness> 我用过一段时间
<onlylove> jackness: 你用的啥型号
<jackness> onlylove, 我知道啊pc业务
<jackness> onlylove, 我忘记了 很流畅速度很快 windows8.1系统
<onlylove> 新机器啊……那还是算了
<jackness> 当然啊 我工作单位发的
<jackness> 很棒的
<onlylove> jackness: 我拆过的thinkpad比你见过的多，放心
<jackness> onlylove, 你厉害 我动手能力不行 不敢差硬件
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • Mutate - ubuntu上的alfred http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464459 我就不多做介绍了，mac上的alfred只要用过的都知道，尤其是工作流的功能可以极大的优化我们的工作。 https://github.com/qdore/Mutate 详细的介绍大家可以去github上看到 整合了杀死进程和谷歌翻译等脚本，大家有需求也
<^k^>  ─> 可以联系我，软件开发不易，希望大家多star一个这个项目，让它壮大起来 有什么bug 也可以联系我： wei.qian …
<jackness> onlylove, 我想学习硬件来的 就是没人教我
<onlylove> jackness: 就算别的机器不能拆，IBM的机器也好拆，因为，有个东西叫硬件维护手册
<onlylove> jackness: 你可以在网上找到，很多，各种型号的thinkpad
<jackness> onlylove, 我拜你为师吧
<onlylove> jackness: 不收
<jackness> onlylove, 为什么啊 我认真的
<onlylove> jackness: 怕被气死
<onlylove> jackness: 我这人心胸狭窄，气量小
<jackness> onlylove, 我虽然笨，但是我会努力
<onlylove> jackness: 笨不是努力能解决的，我就一句话，你想学啥，自己玩
<jackness> onlylove, 晕死，希望iMadper明年帮我进红帽子
<jackness> onlylove, 我想参加开源自由软件开发
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 14.04怎么安装RICOH Aficio MP 2012LD打印机驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464460 安装系统推荐的RICOH Aficio MP 2000 PS，结果不能打印。从网上看见有朋友说利用PPD文件安装，但又不知道从哪去下载这个文件，在此，请教各位前辈帮助解决一下，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> mirak — 2014-09-29 17:40
<onlylove> jackness: 你可以别光嘴上说么
<iMadper> 自有软件开发. 多年前我也有这个想法 至今只有一个patch... 放弃了
<jackness> onlylove, 我知道我水平不行，但是我每天都又进步啊
<jackness> 你也来了啊
<jackness> 你们快下班了
<iMadper> jackness: 恩, 该去打球了
<onlylove> jackness: 你进步那是你的事情，我不关心，你自己知道就好，我不参与开源开发
<alpha080> 一个人发现自己每天长高1微米，很高兴～～
<jackness> iMadper, 锻炼身体很重要 好好运动
<jackness> onlylove, 收我为徒吧
<alpha080> 一不小心又开始打击人了，对不起
<jackness> 我知道我是菜菜鸟
<jackness> 但是二十年后 我肯定可以学会爬
<onlylove> jackness: 你到底要跟我学什么啊
<jackness> 希望大家多给我鼓励
<onlylove> jackness: 硬件不精，软件不会的
<jackness> onlylove, 硬件技术
<onlylove> jackness: 跟我学四不像？
<jackness> onlylove, 那我该怎么办 现在的技术那么多
<onlylove> jackness: 硬件有啥好学的，IC设计没你事情，你只要会拧螺丝就会修电脑
<iMadper> jackness: 与其在这里寻求帮助, 不妨现在就去找你想做的开源项目, clone下来, 找bug, 提patch
<jackness> onlylove, 我就是不会维修硬件 所以才要跟你学
<alpha080> 修电脑么。。。
<onlylove> jackness: 我是跟着硬件维修手册学的
<onlylove> alpha080: 老实说，我不知道修电脑有啥前途
<jackness> iMadper, 我现在没这个水平吧
<jackness> onlylove, 那我就去买硬件维修手册
<onlylove> iMadper: 你要不丢给他本书，TCPL啥的
<onlylove> jackness: 买……
<alpha080> onlylove: 有阿，谁说没有了，可以泡白富美
<jackness> 我心里有人了
<iMadper> alpha080: 电脑修的好
<alpha080> 然后可以过上吃软饭的生活。。。
<onlylove> alpha080: 电脑修的好，备胎当到老
<jackness> 我不想那样 我喜欢吃硬饭
<alpha080> onlylove: 那是因为他们不懂修电脑的真谛～
<onlylove> alpha080: 那样的都是高手
<alpha080> jackness: 少年，你还是太年轻鸟。。
<onlylove> alpha080: 泡到白富美的都是菜鸟
<archl> onlylove alpha080  我靠，我刚看到一个傻瓜和我一样。
<jackness> alpha080, 我已经29岁了
<onlylove> jackness: http://wenku.baidu.com/link?url=Zcgq5BmkqJF0L1ECvuAQGzowSXQ3qxHn8Xcju9bD8kRpug-7N9z2mmsbGXlz5HWOzxGUcRI2PEyQ0eoJa4bW2RNtDh-d2jaxV2vzYLyZhnK
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ IBM ThinkPad T4X硬件维修手册_百度文库
<jackness> onlylove, 谢谢
<archl> jackness: 。。。
<archl> jackness onlylove 。。。
 * archl 可能也想泡一个白富美了。
<onlylove> alpha080: 我听说要泡白富美，不能立即解决电脑问题
<jackness> 想多了
<onlylove> alpha080: 要接着这个机会聊天，聊好久
<alpha080> onlylove: 正解，直接解决问题的那都是专业修电鸟滴。下载angular视频去。。
<onlylove> alpha080: 所以电脑修的好，备胎当到老
<leeeee> 有啥新闻
<onlylove> leeeee: 哪方面的
<leeeee> 谁当备胎啊
<onlylove> 专家讲授如何辨别真正的成功人士: 1、不给别人发名片； 2、自己不开车； 3、衣服没logo； 4、住的是小独院； 5、每天有时间午睡； 6、经常在郊区户外活动； 7、包里现金很少； 8、可以生两个以上孩子。 旁边一位扫地的农民大妈兴奋地打断他：“这种人，我们村全是！”
<onlylove> leeeee: 这边有个连备胎都没资格的
<archl> leeeee: 我不能当备胎
<archl> leeeee 连资格都没有
<leeeee> 怎么说
<archl> leeeee 被说不会爱~
<archl> 哈哈
<archl> 不懂怎么爱
<leeeee> 还是她么？
<archl> leeeee 不过结束了，我终于战胜了自己的心
<archl> leeeee 大脑获胜
<leeeee> 备胎到底啥意思？
<archl> leeeee 就是吃着碗里的，望着锅里的
<archl> leeeee 如果这个不行了，候选
<leeeee> 哦。。
<archl> leeeee 其实我一点都不单一
<archl> 没人喜欢我算是万幸了
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 心塞啊，，
<archl> leeeee 怎么了，有什么想要做的事情？
<leeeee> 没啥想做的事啊 你以为都像你啊
<archl> leeeee: 我微信关注了搜狐视频，得到了会员 7 天，然后剩余3天时升级会员，1元看三天电影。。。
<leeeee> 三天电影？
<archl> leeeee: 刚才看那个匆匆那年的一个片段，演乔燃的那人和我目前状态好像
<leeeee> 没看过 几乎不看电影。。
<archl> leeeee: 是电视剧
<archl> leeeee: 小说
<archl> leeeee: 现在不明白，一个人真的只能爱一个么。太无聊了
<leeeee> == 一个阶段？还是一辈子？
<leeeee> 原来我小时候看的动画片 每集才五分钟
<archl> leeeee:  同时啊
<leeeee> 同时？喜欢多个人？
<leeeee> 这也叫喜欢？ 不懂
<leeeee>  你们不看 非诚勿扰 么
<archl> leeeee 我不懂拉，只是看多数人不能接受的。
<archl> leeeee: 幸好我喜欢的少，碰不到一起
<leeeee> 不是不能接受吧 是很难做到
<netsnail_> 有公司竟然封6667，无语
<leeeee> 如果喜欢多个 也谈不上喜欢可
<onlylove> netsnail_: 不是封，是就放几个常用的，6667是大号，可能被当bt封了
<netsnail_> onlylove: 我说的是OUPUT
<onlylove> 60K的速度下载400M……我在作死么……
<netsnail_> output
<onlylove> 好吧……
<archl> leeeee: 你要的是对比吗？要得是一定要喜欢一个多于另一个吗？
<netsnail_> 连不了irc
<leeeee> 不是对比
<leeeee> 说不好 反正要真的喜欢 就会产生排他的效果
<onlylove> netsnail_: web总是额可以用的
<archl> leeeee:  如果有矛盾 怎么办这种？
<leeeee> 什么叫有矛盾？你同时喜欢好几个么
<leeeee> 我不知道 你太多情了
<archl> leeeee 还没碰到
<leeeee> 那你矛盾啊毛线啊
<leeeee> 真是服了你
<leeeee> 整天瞎想什么玩意儿
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 图形界面备份的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464461 第一我知道，选择备份的工具。但是我弄完了以后，（我选择的是备份整个 / 他默认的是备份我的主目录。 但是完了以后，我去看那个备份的文件，大小才1.0M。这算是OK了吗？ 谁可以发图形的教我，不要命令，
<^k^>  ─> 我看到命令头都大了 统计信息: 发表于 由 yan ke 1 — 2014-09-29 18:46
<yunfan> happyaron: 我知道那个是腐女
<leeeee> 话说 我很好奇你是如何放弃的‘
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 因为我碰到了另一个女孩子
<luojie-dune> leeeee: 哈哈。
<archl> leeeee:   一个让我想起我不止有爱的人。
<leeeee>  。。
<leeeee> 牛
<archl> leeeee: 什么牛？
<leeeee>    不知道
<leeeee> 恩么斗牛
<if_e1se> leeeee: 嗨喽。
<leeeee>  嗨
<Mayaer> 嗨～
 * archl 是叔叔了
<archl> 哈哈
<Mayaer> 啥。。
<archl> Mayaer: 有侄女了
<leeeee>  恭喜
<Mayaer> 是那个女孩认你当叔了吗。。
<leeeee> 神补刀
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<leeeee> 下了 慢慢聊吧大家
<archl> Mayaer:  不是 她们都说看起来我们年纪差不多
 * archl 被说特别像90后。。。
<roylez> archl: 90后泥垢
<archl> roylez: 哈哈
 * archl 抱抱 roylez
<archl> roylez:  我不知道说什么好了。可能我真该回家一趟
<boosure> archl: 你好
<archl> boosure: 你好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nNqIdU6vAABiTSH7ifAAALrEwCfA9kAAGJl671.jpg 小朋友,你们在看什么
<boosure> grab the boob
<fxman> 什么！
<roylez> archl: 渣渣，11不回家？
<fxman> 够呛！
<fxman> 就在家里阿
<archl> roylez:  我还没回家
<jackness> freeflying, mutate好帅气啊
<jackness> roylez, 你能发我个网上英文的shell 编程文档链接给吗？
<archl> jackness:  tons of docs online
<alpha080> google shell introduction
<alpha080> archl: +1
<archl> alpha080:  我不知道去哪里了。
<jackness> archl, i found one
<archl> alpha080: 算了，准备回家吧
<jackness> 道客巴巴这个网站怎么样
<alpha080> archl: 回家洗个澡，抱个大西瓜开啃，美哉
<archl> alpha080:  人生好无聊
<alpha080> archl: 那还不赶紧做些有趣的事情
<archl> alpha080: 对啊对啊。赶紧搞发明
<roylez> jackness: 我都没有呢
<roylez> jackness: 多写，不会就现查。多了就熟了
<roylez> jackness: 有些东西可以 man bash
<jackness> roylez, Mutate我不会用啊 你有使用文档吗？
<roylez> jackness: mutate是什么？
<jackness> https://github.com/qdore/Mutate
<^k^> ⇪ ti: qdore/Mutate · GitHub
<jackness> github上的
<jackness> 很帅气
<jackness> 就是不会使用
<roylez> 不错啊
<roylez> 这有什么不会用的....
<archl> roylez:  话说我还是没太明白，就是一个 启动器啊
<roylez> archl: 有什么命令直接敲就是了
<jackness> 我不会用啊 是不是类似一个搜索引擎啊
<roylez> jackness: 先从最基本的开始
<roylez> jackness: alfred我用了一个星期才开始琢磨自己写workflow
<jackness> roylez, 比如呢
<jackness> alfred把链接发给我 我也装一个
<roylez> jackness: 用这个找文件启动程序
<roylez> jackness: alfred是mac用的
<jackness> roylez, 不能在ubuntu上安装？
<jackness> 不是都是类unix系统吗？
<archl> jackness: 。。。
<archl> 说实在的 mac 下这种开源做的好的我才知道有这个 alfred
<jackness> archl, 我又错了吗 不是都是unix的衍生版吗
<archl> jackness: android 也是 unix衍生版本
<jackness> archl, 好吧 我错了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • R在 14.04 LTS下滚动条连续单击出错。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464462 chooseCRANmirror()chooseCRANmirror() 执行后，连续单击选择镜像的滚动条，出现错误提示：in valid command ".2.4" 统计信息: 发表于 由 lns888 — 2014-09-29 21:49
<jackness> archl, 我能给你打电话吗？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • R在 14.04 LTS下滚动条连续单击出错。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464462 no1.png chooseCRANmirror() 执行后，连续单击选择镜像的滚动条，出现错误提示：in valid command ".2.4" 统计信息: 发表于 由 lns888 — 2014-09-29 21:49
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • R在 14.04 LTS下滚动条连续单击出错。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464462 no2.png no1.png chooseCRANmirror() 执行后，连续单击选择镜像的滚动条，出现错误提示：in valid command ".2.4" 统计信息: 发表于 由 lns888 — 2014-09-29 21:49
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • R在 14.04 LTS下滚动条连续单击出错。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464462 no2.png no1.png 执行chooseCRANmirror()后，连续单击选择镜像的滚动条下方的三角箭头，会出现错误提示：in valid command ".2.4" 统计信息: 发表于 由 lns888 — 2014-09-29 21:49
<jusss> iMadper: c语言折行有什么需要注意的吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 问具体的问题, 你在写什么代码的时候遇到了什么样的错误, 而不是问这种笼统的问题.
<jusss> iMadper: bla(bla(bla(bla(bla(bla)))))这种吧
<iMadper> ....
<jusss> iMadper: 太长了，要折行
<iMadper> jusss: 折呗
<jusss> iMadper: 直接用\折，下一行能用tab缩进吗？
<iMadper> jusss: 为啥要用\折??
<iMadper> jusss: 直接敲回车折行.
<iMadper> jusss: 又不是宏
<jusss> iMadper: 看到老外的#define里面每行的最后全是\
<iMadper> jusss: 宏才需要.
<iMadper> jusss: 哎呀, 你看人家怎么写就怎么写. 或者想知道为什么就查一下google, 这种应该自学的, 别来问我
<jusss> iMadper: google被墙，百度搜不出来
<iMadper> jusss: 你baidu用的什么关键字?
<jusss> iMadper: c语言 折行
<iMadper> jusss: c 宏定义 如何换行
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求教图里的终端的效果是怎么搞出来的？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464464 图： https://plus.google.com/photos/10962156 ... 5e301568e8 不会插图 ，上面的链接打开就是。 统计信息: 发表于 由 MackJuesson — 2014-09-29 22:23
<jusss> iMadper: 用\折行，折的那行还能缩进吗？用tab
<iMadper> jusss: 为啥不能?
<iMadper> jusss: 你自己写个五行的程序就能试出来, 别问我了
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • 我不能收到邮件了，我成功发送了三封，但是不能收信了。请各位大神帮忙啊！Ubuntu14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464465 我不能收到邮件了，我成功发送了三封，但是不能收信了。请各位大神帮忙啊！Ubuntu14.04如下图所示。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jackness — 2014-09-29 22:2
<^k^>  ─> 8
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox模拟win7和安卓突然都没声音了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464466 安卓是virtualbox+genmotion模拟的。 之前win7和安卓都是能正常发声的，好久没用了，今天再用发现都没有声音了，virtualbox的audio设置我应该没动过，没声后我换了几次host driver和controller的选项都
<^k^>  ─> 仍然没声音。难道是因为ubuntu装了更新的缘故？ 台式机ubuntu14.04系统本身能正常发声 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<archl> iMadper:  老人们都打电话叫我回去了。。。
<iMadper> archl: 那就回去啊
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> archl: 回去不好吗?
<archl> iMadper: 呵。我还是一无是处的人
<iMadper> archl: 扯远了, 我就是想知道你想不想回去啊
<iMadper> archl: 一个人去爬贺兰山吧
<archl> iMadper: 不知道。。。
<archl> iMadper: 又是不知道，普天之下，我去哪里都不爽~
<archl> 哈哈
<archl> Life is bitter than it was during last few months, for I am pursuing a nevertheless objective to "free human mind for myself". I'm not enjoying my life any longer.
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见频道第一壕 cc fracting
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<felixonmars> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<felixonmars> freeflying: 拜见频道第一壕 cc fracting
<felixonmars> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<happyaron> ofan: 拜见大风扇
<felixonmars> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> scateu: 拜见有钱康哥壕
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 拜见袜子壕
<felixonmars> happyaron: 拜见阿荣大巨巨
<happyaron> felixonmars: 拜见超低无敌大菊苣
<felixonmars> 超低...
<happyaron> 炒鸡。。。
<FJKong> h
<fracting> happyaron 又寻我开心 pia!
<FJKong> happyaron: 大半夜的不睡觉　又满血出来晃荡啥
<happyaron> fracting: ... 我是给你看我这回没打错。。。
<happyaron> FJKong: 还有工作要做啊
<happyaron> FJKong: 无聊了出来吹水
<felixonmars> fracting: 拜见壕!
<fracting> 在 #ubuntu-cn 经常沾 freeflying 的光, 有机会要请 freeflying 喝茶 233
<happyaron> fracting: 应该让他请你喝
<happyaron> fracting: 那么壕不请客怎么行
<fracting> happyaron, +1
<felixonmars> 我最近挖坑有点略多......
 * fracting 感觉 felixonmars 好像被 happyaron 附体了, 怎么跟复读机一样
<felixonmars> fracting: 我这叫做身体力行地膜拜阿荣巨巨
<fracting> happyaron 表示不开心,总是被人膜拜,好烦恼
<felixonmars> 0.0...
<felixonmars> fracting: 那我来膜拜巨巨您了!
 * fracting 表示不开心...
 * felixonmars 逃走
<felixonmars> fracting: 对了, 我还是没搞定调试符号...........
<fracting> CFLAGS=rp 试试
<felixonmars> 又自己折腾过好多次.........
<felixonmars> 当年一共成功过一次, 是在 #d3d9 里调试 nine 的时候, 那边的巨巨手把手教的
<felixonmars> 结果现在连聊天记录也找不到了...
<fracting> CFLAGS="-g -O0 -rp"
<felixonmars> 好像 CPPFLAGS 真的有影响....
<felixonmars> (这么回想起来)
<felixonmars> fracting: 喂喂, 为啥都是 rp 啊(
<fracting> 你是用arch的打包工具的,还是不依赖任何工具本机手动敲命令编译的?
<felixonmars> 手动敲命令的
<felixonmars> 虽然搞定之后大概会用 arch 的打包工具再研究
<felixonmars> 但是还是先搞定手动状态再说.....
<fracting> 我遇到一种奇怪的现象,没有深入去研究过
<fracting> 就是需要在本机有源码,调试符号信息才管用
<fracting> 你可以试试这样
<happyaron> fracting: ...
<fracting> 用winedbg开个notepad之类
<fracting> 然后给 CreateWindowExW 之类的常见函数加个断点
<fracting> 然后调试进入断点
<fracting> 然后输入 l 打印源码
<fracting> 看看winedbg会有什么出错提示
<felixonmars> 感谢, 明天试试 xD
<knownbad> .
#ubuntu-cn 2014-09-30
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 再次封杀linuxqq http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464471 webqq服务要停止了 连可用qq都快没了 lwqq也会因此失效吧？Pidgin这么好的替代将不复存在吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2014-09-30 6:19
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • HP G42-474TX 使用中CPU风扇一直在散热 看电影会卡 最后自动关机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464472 操作系统：Ubuntu 14.04 kylin 处理器 : 酷睿i3 Intel Core i3-390M(2.66GHz) 内存容量 : 2GB DDR3 硬盘容量 : 640GB 显卡芯片 : AMD Radeon HD 6370M 1GB 统计信息: 发表于 由 pllsz — 2014-09-30
<^k^>  ─> 8:27
<yunfan> imtxc: 我这内陆区域 居然有个传统菜是要用到鱿鱼的
<slucx> 早
<slucx> roylez: 主席早
<archl> huntxu:  我为了什麽活着哈
<roylez> slucx: 渣早
<roylez> archl: eat, poop, copulation
<slucx> :-D
<slucx> pidgin里的表情很bug
<archl> roylez:  无聊啊。
<archl> roylez:  感觉不论做什么都是浪费时间
<slucx> archl: 找个自己不会的技术，然后搞懂，就不无聊了
<yunfan> duyue: 现在在搞毛
<yunfan> slucx: 或者找个mm?
<archl> roylez: 好无聊啊 yunfan
<archl> roylez:  我有两天终于玩到 crawl 15rune了。。。
<Niac> zao
<tenzu> roylez: 主席万岁
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  09:17
<jusss> hi, all
<happyaron> tenzu: 拜见疼疼
<happyaron> roylez: 主席万岁
<happyaron> archl: 罗姐早
<tenzu> happyaron: 拜见茸茸
<happyaron> 唉今天起这么早
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔壕我猜你已经醒了
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote壕
<tenzu> happyaron: 我4个半小时前就起床了
<happyaron> tenzu: 。。。
<happyaron> tenzu: 干神马
<tenzu> happyaron: 因为黄子醒了要吃奶, 吃完以后要下地玩
<archl> happyaron:  蓉蓉早
<archl> tenzu:  好啊，比我起床还早了今天
<happyaron> tenzu: 好样的。。
<happyaron> tenzu: 其实我5点也醒了，不过后来又眯着了。。
<huntxu> happyaron: hao of the haos
<tenzu> archl: happyaron 我每天早上5点左右就起来了
<huntxu> alvin_rxg: 你为什么或者我不知道，但我不是为了解答你这样的问题而或者
<happyaron> huntxu: 哦你是 hao of the haos，以后就这么拜了
<huntxu> *活着
<happyaron> huntxu: 拜见remote hao of haos
<happyaron> tenzu: 嗯。。。
<huntxu> happyaron: 那是你的称号
<happyaron> huntxu: 显然是你
<huntxu> roylez: 矬了，该吃午饭了
<happyaron> 早饭早饭。。
<archl> huntxu: 。
<archl> huntxu: 老眼昏花了。
<wiiw> web.qq.com
<wiiw> http://web.qq.com
<^k^> wiiw: ⇪ err: no title
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 这绝对是个悲剧。。。WebQQ 即将停止服务 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464475 今天登录WebQQ，你会看到 “WebQQ告别会 相聚有时 后会无期”的公告页面。公告页面上没有公布具体的停止服务时间，目前WebQQ也仍然能使用。另外，SmartQQ的服务或许将会与WebQQ一同关闭。 这
<^k^>  ─> 可能连Firefox OS上的QQ都有被影响了，因为那个完全是个SmartQQ。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 大碗茶 — 2014-09-30 …
<IsoaSFlsu> 大家好
<IsoaSFlsu> webqq要死掉了吗
<^k^> IsoaSFlsu:点点点.  09:26
<jusss> wiiw: 那个smart qq也死了？
<IsoaSFlsu> 是啊
<IsoaSFlsu> 一起死掉了
<IsoaSFlsu> 我在幻想，qq接下来会不会开放api
<IsoaSFlsu> 我承认这只是幻想
<IsoaSFlsu> 但这样真心没qq用了
<IsoaSFlsu> 只能wine，tx简直是要逼死我们这些linux user
<wiiw> jusss: 我们开发一个聊天客户端吧，可以发图片的
<IsoaSFlsu> 没有api你们怎么做
<IsoaSFlsu> webqq都死了
<wiiw> 群聊， 发图片， 语音聊天的
<IsoaSFlsu> 嗷。。。
<wiiw> 自己开发
<IsoaSFlsu> 不是qq啊
<IsoaSFlsu> 那没意义
<IsoaSFlsu> 你根本无法取代qq
<boosure> 那没意义
<IsoaSFlsu> 这样的im软件谁不能做。。。你为什么会成功？
<happyaron> 不开心
<wiiw> irc 客户端如果支持 直接发图片和显示图片
<wiiw> 发图片时，自动发到 第三方网站
<jusss> wiiw: https://github.com/jusss/script/blob/master/chat-server-linux5.c
<^k^> ⇪ t: script/chat-server-linux5.c at master · jusss/script · GitHub
<wiiw> 显示时，自动解析 url
<jusss> wiiw: 传文本没问题，传图片还不行
<wiiw> jusss: 传文本可以借助第三方 服务器
<jusss> wiiw: 最大的问题是，客户端的图形问题，
<wiiw> paste
<wiiw> 借助云
<jusss> wiiw: 我不会curses,客户端得用curses分成2个窗口，一个接收信息显示，一个接收键盘输入发送，我不会curses
<wiiw> jusss: feh 支持 解析url
<wiiw> 比如: feh http://www.baidu.com/img/bdlogo.png 可以直接显示
<^k^> wiiw: ⇪ image/png
<jusss> wiiw: 你是想做一个基于irc协议的东东？
<jusss> wiiw: 或者说你是就想做一个irc的客户端？
<wiiw> jusss: 其他的协议也可以
<wiiw> jusss: 一步步来
<jusss> wiiw: 自己随便写呀
<jusss> wiiw: 你看我这个 https://github.com/jusss/script/blob/master/chat-server-linux5.c
<^k^> ⇪ ti: script/chat-server-linux5.c at master · jusss/script · GitHub
<wiiw> jusss: 不必用c吧，这里不考虑执行效率的吧？
<jusss> wiiw: 现在这个就是跑在vps上的服务器，客户端跑在win下
<jusss> wiiw: 除了c别的我不会
<jusss> wiiw: 用lisp？
<wiiw> jusss: 你这个还需要自己搭建服务器，不然就直接走 irc xmpp 之类
<jusss> lisp的socket库感觉好弱
<wiiw> jusss: python ruby go java
<jusss> wiiw: 自己搭建没限制呀，freenode服务器不能发超过5行的东西
<jusss> wiiw: 而且还不停的ping pong
<jusss> wiiw: 这不好
<wiiw> jusss: 没事，超过5行的人不多
<jusss> wiiw: 这个限制不好，比如我前段时间写的那个通过irc去控制shell,一个list返回n行数据直接被freenode认为是flood就t了
<wiiw> jusss: 那就用 irc 的 dc 功能
<jusss> wiiw: https://github.com/jusss/script/blob/master/irc-ctrl-shell-xii
<wiiw> dcc
<^k^> ⇪ t: script/irc-ctrl-shell-xii at master · jusss/script · GitHub
<archl> wiiw: 早就有了。
<jusss> wiiw: dcc只能单对单吧，而且不是所有客户端都支持dcc
<archl> wiiw: 谁给你服务，谁会用？
<wiiw> jusss: 那就开发一个支持dcc的客户端
<jusss> wiiw: 我这个chat-server-linux5现在就可以直接用，接收信息并把信息传给其它客户端，没限制，现在就差客户端了
<jusss> wiiw: 我现在就卡在图形界面这，还有win下的fork respawn exec这些函数这了
<wiiw> 哦，dcc不稳定，不穿墙
<wiiw> 还是需要第三方web , paste之类才能发图片
<jusss> wiiw: paste之类的可以自己写呀，又不是没vps
<jusss> wiiw: 现在有自己的机子，想怎么玩就怎么玩呀
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<^k^> sjd_zeus:点点点.  09:53
<wiiw> jusss:  gui可以用js, web的gui库
<jusss> wiiw: 额，依赖浏览器？
<happyaron> 其实没啥必要不开心。
<kandu> happyaron: 哈皮早
<nyfair> happyaron: 妹子壕早
<wiiw> jusss: 可以开放 web api , 只要能解析uri, 就能做客户端
<nyfair> g婊死全家
<jusss> wiiw: 嗯
<jusss> wiiw: 那开始写吧
<jusss> kandu: 大神您又来啦！
<happyaron> kandu: 能人早
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛叔早，我不是任何壕
<jusss> onlylove: clojure能调用java的所有库吗？
<onlylove> jusss: 我不知道clojure作甚的好么
<onlylove> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<onlylove> nyfair: 啊，不，牛牛叔
<wiiw> webqq的 web api 经常变动，所以不靠谱。而且可能官方说完全改掉。
<wiiw> 他也没公开
<onlylove> wiiw: 说的好像client的api不变似的……
<onlylove> wiiw: 企鹅一句话，说废谁就废谁，自家客户端都不仿古
<onlylove> wiiw: 放过
<wiiw> onlylove: 所以我们开发一个开发 web api 的聊天工具
<sjd_zeus> 现在不是有个smart QQ了吗
<sjd_zeus> 比较简洁的webqq
<wiiw> sjd_zeus: 没，你看这里: http://web2.qq.com
<^k^> wiiw: ⇪ err: no title
<onlylove> 啥协议……xmpp么
<wiiw> onlylove: 我们开放 web api
<wiiw> onlylove: 基于 json+zlib
<sjd_zeus> 嘛意思，企鹅要放弃web qq了？
<sjd_zeus> 不是还有个facebook的qqchat吗？那个也放弃了吗
<wiiw> onlylove:  xmpp 也行吧， irc+paste.bin+云 也行
<onlylove> sjd_zeus: 企鹅的烂尾楼还少？
<sjd_zeus> 之前的webqq比较臃肿
<wiiw> 之前可以发图片，后来不行
<nyfair> smart qq也是webqq
<nyfair> ⑨
<wiiw> smart qq 不能显示图片
<wiiw> 也不能发图
<sjd_zeus> 嗯，smart qq就是原webqq的精简版
<sjd_zeus> 不过清爽了很多
<wiiw> smart qq不如irc
<nyfair> 我就奇怪了，一堆linux sb天天骂腾讯，人家不陪你们玩又怎么了？
<wiiw> 以前webqq还能发图
<nyfair> 反正绝大部分人根本没有影响
<nyfair> 有影响的人反倒天天黑腾讯
<nyfair> 少见多怪
<nyfair> 人至贱则无敌
<IsoaSFlsu> 。。。
<wiiw> 估计 html5 的 webqq 会出来
<nyfair> g婊大法好
<nyfair> 婊婊更健康
<wiiw> 官方有提示过 html5 + 新的webqq
<nyfair> 不就是smartqq么
<IsoaSFlsu> duckduckgo不是也被墙了吗，nyfair前辈
<nyfair> 啊，那个我从来不用的
<wiiw> 估计3个月后会出 html5 版本
<nyfair> 单纯编个段子恶心恶心轮子
<IsoaSFlsu> nyfair: 好吧。。。。
<nyfair> 亚洲人用duckduckgo真是作死啊，什么都搜不到
<yunfan> jusss: 可以
<IsoaSFlsu> 我还是太单纯了
<nyfair> 那些轮子骂我骂的太难听了
 * nyfair 推荐度娘葡萄牙语的贴吧
<yunfan> smart qq那个ui设计明显是给手机用的
<nyfair> 各种自拍图
<sjd_zeus> googleout.com呢
<alvin_rxg> Title: 上谷歌Google就用Googleout (@ googleout.com)
<yunfan> nyfair: 你居然也有怕难听的时候
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 这网站跟轮子民逗有联系么？
<nyfair> 没广告，貌似不错
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41309
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | systemd争议或催生新Debian分支
<archl> happyaron: 你是相机壕
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 感觉搜出来不对啊，这个googleout是不是做了过滤
<archl> happyaron: 难道不是这里活跃的唯一一个相机壕么。
<sjd_zeus> archl 什么叫相机壕
<archl> happyaron: 我看上了松下的GH4，可以录制4K视频的相机
<archl> sjd_zeus:  单反穷一生
<sjd_zeus> 多功能的都是垃圾
<nyfair> archl: 你落伍了，现在的标准是8k
<sjd_zeus> 我喜欢徕卡
<archl> sjd_zeus: 。你别用电脑了拉圾
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 老司机老司机
<sjd_zeus> 我是说相机
<archl> sjd_zeus: 我本来就不太想要相机，我想要摄像机
<nyfair> yunfan: 你真无聊，人喜欢听好话有什么不对
<archl> nyfair: 。。。不一定啊。
<archl> nyfair:  我经常喜欢难听的好玩一下，调节气氛
<iMadper> archl: 两大相机壕, happyaron 和 cherrot
<sjd_zeus> 相机录视频，直接买个dv多好
<sjd_zeus> 虽说现在单反都有这个功能
<nyfair> archl: go fuck yourself
 * archl 碾压 nyfair
<archl> sjd_zeus: 。。。。
<yunfan> nyfair: 一直以为是只有轮子会被你骂毛才对啊
<archl> sjd_zeus:  VC还是有问题的，拍照片差
<archl> iMadper:  我也就是买不起啊，单纯看看罢了
<kingbo> hi
<kingbo> 早上好
<archl> iMadper:  人生需要记录的。
<^k^> kingbo:点点点.  10:27
<archl> iMadper: 我都老了还像白纸一样哈
<iMadper> archl: 我也是啊
<nyfair> yunfan: 最近在玩网游，没功夫搭理轮子
<sjd> 啥子网游
<nyfair> sjd: http://www.mirrorwar.jp/ 来一起玩
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ MIRROR WAR ～Reincarnation of Holiness～ 公式サイト
<sjd> nyfair 日文的，一个都看不懂呀
<nyfair> sjd: 要看懂干嘛，真以为网游有剧情？
<nyfair> sjd: 看不懂日文，以后怎么殴打小日本？
<eexp> iMadper: 晕呢。你的vps死了。
<sjd> nyfair 哪里下载客户端，哪里注册账号，游戏里面怎么做任务，装备的属性总要看懂吧
<iMadper> eexp: 怎么会?
<eexp> ping都没了啊
<nyfair> sjd: g婊translator
<eexp> 害的我又启动gae
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 年底webqq就要关闭了。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464476 基于webqq的lwqq之类的全部浮云。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 风间星魂 — 2014-09-30 10:32
<iMadper> eexp: Active
<eexp> @@
<eexp> 啥。ping还是没
<iMadper> eexp: 被墙了
<eexp> 不会吧。
<iMadper> eexp: 从网站的console上面能访问
<eexp> 才爽了2天
<eexp> ip咋墙
<iMadper> eexp: 密码是啥?
<eexp> 不可能这么毒啊。
<iMadper> eexp: msg告诉我密码
<iMadper> eexp: 你这密码不行的
<iMadper> eexp: 一定会被攻击
<eexp> 谁这么无聊
<nyfair> 这个channel一堆这么无聊的人
<IsoaSFlsu> nyfair: 前辈，那个是卡牌游戏？
<eexp> nyfair: 死一边去。
<nyfair> IsoaSFlsu: 是打飞机游戏啦
<eexp> 10位的，强度够了。 iMadper
<IsoaSFlsu> 打飞机？
<nyfair> 让我猜猜qwertyuiop
<iMadper> eexp: 太有规律了吧? 密码字典直接破
<iMadper> nyfair: 赞
<sjd> nyfair 我点击game start就连不上了，郁闷
<eexp> nyfair: 死一边去。
<iMadper> eexp: 懂了?  ^^
<sjd> 难道被墙了？
<nyfair> 看来是对了
<IsoaSFlsu> nyfair: 弹暮身教和射击吗
<nyfair> 嗯
<IsoaSFlsu> 弹暮射击吗
<nyfair> danmaku shmup
<iMadper> eexp: 我之前两天不访问, 就有上千次失败的登陆记录.
<IsoaSFlsu> 哦
<sjd> nyfair 连不上哦
<eexp> 好吧。那我组合
<wiiw> 怒伤肝
<iMadper> eexp: 你这密码, 一下子就别人攻破了, 多等两天digitalocean就该给封了vps然后给我发邮件了
<nyfair> sjd: 你需要向iMadper购买东京机房vip专属代理
<eexp> 没那么严重。这上面啥都没开
<sjd> 在web界面玩的飞机游戏？
<eexp> 裸机啊
<nyfair> sjd: 超级赞啊，有种田大法
<iMadper> eexp: 你什么都没看, 别人访问之后就开始当肉鸡攻击别人了啊
<iMadper> eexp: 你是什么都没有开, 但是别人能登陆, 什么都可以做啊...
<nyfair> iMadper: 老司机，快给我eexp的用户名，让我看看密码对不对
<eexp> nnnnnnnd
<iMadper> nyfair: 不是那个服务器, 是我给他单独开的一个vps
<nyfair> iMadper: 我也要
<iMadper> nyfair: 我就是给 eexp玩两天... 他要看看那个机房的速度..
<iMadper> nyfair: digitalocean的... 一个月5刀呢...
<nyfair> iMadper: 你便宜点卖我，我就不用团购vpn了啊
<eexp> nyfair: 恩。你出钱。我们共用
<nyfair> iMadper: 现在我团都团好了
<nyfair> 1年10rmb，很贵的
<iMadper> nyfair: 我怎么便宜卖... 我5刀一个月... 然后1刀转手?
 * eexp gae蛮好，就是g+点不开回复。
<eexp> iMadper: 10刀转他
<nyfair> iMadper: 你私用还是准备推广出来卖代理？
<nyfair> iMadper: 私用那就算了
<iMadper> nyfair: 我打算买socks5服务. 类似shadowsocks
<nyfair> iMadper: 买，不是卖么？
<iMadper> nyfair: 卖
<nyfair> iMadper: 对啊，卖几份呢？
<eexp> 恩。我开了2个帐号，卖一个给你。 nyfair
<iMadper> nyfair: 一台机器10个人?
<nyfair> eexp: 坑
<wiiw> 我买
<eexp> useradd 随便建
<wiiw> 我就占用1/10的流量和cpu内存
<eexp> wiiw: 你这太大流量了。
<archl> eexp: 加我
<wiiw> eexp: 那我改成 1%
<eexp> 好的。我建立100个帐号去。lol
<wiiw> eexp: 我就挂个 irc bot
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<eexp> wiiw: 你不是有挂的地方嘛
<wiiw> eexp: 只有一个地方，不靠谱
<wiiw> 希望有3个地方
<eexp> @@
 * kandu jusss: 只会跳大神
<archl> kandu: 跳一个
<eexp> wiiw: 你准备bot跳3次，隐藏身份？
<wiiw> eexp: 万一某个服务器挂了，还有被用嘛
<wiiw> 备
<sjd> 有人玩雷霆战机吗
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • sunpinyin打不出ue怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464478 系统默认的输入法sunpinyin中ue不知道怎么打 比如打“决定”总是打出“囧丁”好像是ue=iong了 怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dwenchao — 2014-09-30 10:53
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • 求高手帮忙修改一下gtk主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464480 我在网上下了Zukitwo-win主题感觉挺好的，但是有一些小问题，就是最上面的工具栏图标和菜单有些看不清，我想问一下如何修改它的背景颜色（主题文件见附件） 屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 shigc — 201
<^k^>  ─> 4-09-30 10:58
<wlxmhls> @xiaoxi
<^k^> 新 课堂教学和培训 • sunpinyin打不出ue怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464481 系统默认的输入法sunpinyin中ue不知道怎么打 比如打“决定”总是打出“囧丁”好像是ue=iong了 怎么破？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 dwenchao — 2014-09-30 11:00
<wiiw> https://github.com/GoogleChrome/webrtc
<^k^> ⇪ ti: GoogleChrome/webrtc · GitHub
<wiiw> 百度
<yoofan> 百度云管家
<wiiw> 百度搜索是给女人用的
<yoofan> wiiw: 百度云管家不资瓷64位浏览器，肿么办
<wiiw> yoofan: 百度云 开放api吗？ 不如用 google的云
<wiiw> yoofan: google的云开放api的
<yoofan> wiiw: 你搞笑啊，g婊云是我见过的最烂的网盘了，没有之一
<yoofan> yoofan: 不跟你讨论墙不墙的问题，我自己传的文件，我自己没法下载，说下载次数超过限制，请下月重试
<yoofan> wiiw: 自己的文件自己不能下，除了g婊还有哪家？
<wiiw> 	
<wiiw> chrome可以跑apk了 ?
<yoofan> wiiw: 另外百度云api直接就能看，g婊的还要各种审核
<eexp> wiiw: 可以。其实浏览器都可以跑ubuntu touch app了。
<yoofan> wiiw: 度娘给2t空间，随便用随便注册。g婊小家子气，服务又烂，还好意思问你要手机号认证
<yoofan> wiiw: 棱镜门之后还没学乖啊
<iamfredng> G婊是那家？
<sjd> 有android上比较好玩的射击游戏嘛
<wiiw> yoofan: 哪个国家没有过滤？
<taotie> 同求射击游戏
<eexp> wiiw: 非洲的国家，没有。
<yoofan> sjd: 你要休闲的还是自虐的？
<wiiw> eexp: 也有的，消息都是记录在服务器的
<taotie> 休闲的啊
<sjd> yoofan 一样来一款呀
<sjd> 我现在在玩qq的雷霆战机
<iamfredng> G婊是google？
<yoofan> taotie: sjd: 休闲：微信打飞机 自虐：虫姬、怒首领蜂
<sjd> 要画面比较好的
<sjd> 虫姬是不是要google框架才能使用呢
<yoofan> 不是，是要装gmo框架
<sjd> gmo框架怎么装
<wiiw> http://lifehacker.com/chrome-apk-packager-turns-your-android-apps-into-chrome-1639017765
<yoofan> sjd: 游戏下下来，只要联网它自己会装
<^k^> ⇪ t: Chrome APK Packager Turns Your Android Apps Into Chrome Extensions
<sjd> 虫姬没有 android版本的呀
<yoofan> sjd: 怎么没有？
<sjd> 没搜到呀
<yoofan> http://bbs.ptbus.com/thread-287662-1-1.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: CAVE的多款弹幕射击游戏：包括『怒首領蜂大復活』等android版本已经上架，有人能破解么？_口袋巴士论坛_安卓综合讨论 - 口袋巴士论坛 - 口袋巴士_手机游戏玩家第一论坛
<sjd> 怒首領蜂 我刚才装了，没法允许，提示需要从market重新安装
<yoofan> sjd: 下盗版的
<yoofan> sjd: 随便下个gmo小游戏先
<yunfan> yoofan: 玩那个不如来跟我玩生死狙击 不练好枪法怎么爱国？
<yunfan> http://ssjj.4399.com
<^k^> yunfan: ⇪ 生死狙击,生死狙击官网,生死狙击视频,4399生死狙击游戏
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41311
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Firefox可能在考虑整合Tor
<eexp> sjd: 要游戏？minigore2
<ZedFire> tor还能用么。。
<onlylove> 很明显不能
<onlylove> 所以mozilla到底想做甚
<wiiw> tor在国外可以用
<tenzu> eexp: minigore2你打到什么程度?
<onlylove> wiiw: 意思是，它打算放弃中国市场咯
<jusss> wiiw: 你要挂bot?可以挂我这 三番的digitalocean
<eexp> 啥东西都开了，3种武器最强了，就是反正有一关过不去，就删除了。
<onlylove> wiiw: 我觉得这东西它应该做个开关
<wiiw> onlylove: 你没看 solidot 啊，他是有选项的
<wiiw> jusss: 好啊，我挂上去
<wiiw> jusss: 让我挂挂看呗，私聊
<eexp> tether真不知道如何翻译，才好理解。
<ghosTM55> 大家好，我是来打酱油的
<ghosTM55> hi
<roylez> onlylove: 没有tor，不能上丝绸之路。中国人落后了
<roylez> ghosTM55: 包包好
<eexp> ghosTM55: ..
<^k^> ghosTM55:点点点.  11:32
<ghosTM55> eexp: 好久不见
<eexp> roylez: 来翻译下
<roylez> eexp: ee是渣渣
<ghosTM55> 我走了，88
<onlylove> roylez: 去丝绸之路做啥？
<jusss> eexp: tether应该理解成把某物插入某个洞里即可
<onlylove> roylez: 花比特币么？
<roylez> onlylove: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac731797
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 死宅吊丝养一只萌猫的重要性 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<archl> 感觉生活就是每一秒都忘记啊
<roylez> archl: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac731797
<archl> roylez: 我比猫萌
<Freebuilder> systemd 争议或将催生新 Debian 分支
<yoofan> 汉末，蜀汉裸眠成风。李郎喜猫，夜必共枕。入夜，李郎春梦，尘根起伏。猫惊为鼠，捕之，尘根断，吞食。有邻闻之，广为传。故老者多嘱子孙：猫为男患，不可养之。史记，蜀太监盛，亦猫为之。
<RainFlying> onlylove: https://twitter.com/RainFlying/status/516561636186787840/photo/1
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ RainFlying on Twitter: "#Cat http://t.co/cc6b0DpZp8"
<RainFlying> onlylove https://twitter.com/RainFlying/status/516561937358798848/photo/1
<^k^> RainFlying: ⇪ RainFlying on Twitter: "#Cat http://t.co/jUaiwFXqmM"
<yoofan> 老司机带带我
<palomino|working> 这尘根得多细才能被猫咬断
<yoofan> 老中医救救我
<onlylove> RainFlying: 我这边不敢爬墙
<sjd> 玩那些游戏，还需要破解器
<roylez> archl: abyss的你都拿齐了？
<roylez> palomino|working: (#‵′)凸
<roylez> palomino|working: (#‵′)凸
<roylez> palomino|working: (#‵′)凸
<roylez> palomino|working: (#‵′)凸
 * palomino|working slaps roylez 
<archl> roylez:   拿到了，而且第一次去到 ziggurat http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=464249
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 第一次 15-rune - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: luojie-dune
<yoofan> archl: 弱渣，我那个0.16的世界纪录都挂在那里1个月了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • VIM自动补全成对括号引号时小括号（）补成功 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464482 往.vimrc添加代码如下 :inoremap ( ()<ESC>i :inoremap ) <c-r>=ClosePair(')')<CR> :inoremap { {}<ESC>i :inoremap } <c-r>=ClosePair('}')<CR> :inoremap [ []<ESC>i :inoremap ] <c-r>=ClosePair(']')<CR> :inoremap < <><ESC>i :inoremap > <c-r>=Clo
<^k^>  ─> sePair('>')<CR> :inoremap " ""<ESC>i :inoremap ' ''<ESC>i function ClosePair(char) if getline('.')[col('.') - 1] == a:char return "\<Right>" …
<yoofan> 47,223,214 redmage DDFi Makhleb Executioner  escaped with the Orb and 15 runes! 27 30,655 09:15:18 15 2014-08-20 03:21:46 0.16-a0
<archl> yoofan: 对啊，我很弱
<yoofan> archl: 你连我1/3的分数都没到
<archl> yoofan: 嗯。
<yoofan> archl: 要追求速度，zig/orc/elf浪费时间，没必要打
<archl> yoofan: 我也没追求速度，也没追求分数
<yoofan> archl: 你玩多了就只能追求这些了
<archl> yoofan:  我倒是从来没进入 zig
<archl> yoofan: 第一次进去也只打到 21层
<yoofan> archl: 刷个20w turn，zig随便打
<yoofan> archl: 推荐几个很无脑的流派
<yoofan> VSMo+Chei
<yoofan> TeAE+Makhleb
<yoofan> 前面一个是tab到底，后面一个是到处走路就行
<archl> yoofan:  为什么刷 20w 回合 zig 好打？
<yoofan> archl: 因为技能都27了
<yoofan> 后期你看有多少威胁
<archl> yoofan: 呃。。。我7w回合就技能都27了。
<archl> yoofan: 好吧，是spellless的
<yoofan> 会放hellfire的都是脆皮，直接秒
<yoofan> torment可以挡路，变荔枝或者召唤也随便玩
<yoofan> 或者堆回血
<yoofan> 反正技能都全了，想怎么玩都行
<yoofan> 但是3w回合左右通关就完全是两个境界，大部分时间其实你在逃命
<archl> yoofan: 好吧，其实1万回合前你很强的。
<archl> yoofan:  感觉相同属性的战斗力 在5000回合和20000回合时是完全不同的？或者敌人升级了？
<archl> yoofan: 最明显的是我在Lair 8 打恶魔用大石头直接秒杀，到了后来到了Pan，经常3~4下才打死
<yoofan> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41311
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Firefox可能在考虑整合Tor
<yoofan> 这评论深井冰啊，firefox的事扯我司干嘛
<yoofan> 他妈的欧朋是节操撒滴，谋智是啥？
<yoofan> 一群为黑二黑的臭傻逼
<archl> yoofan: 。好吧。
<archl> yoofan: 第一次见你说 欧朋
<onlylove> archl: 中文手机版叫欧朋
 * onlylove 发现公司邮箱的附件功能只能在IE8下用 呵呵
<yoofan> archl: 平时嘻嘻哈哈胡扯没问题，这是为黑而黑的立场问题
<onlylove> 牛牛叔你当看不见好了
 * archl 抱抱 yoofan
<yoofan> archl: mozilla和g婊屁股更不干净，我司全心全意迎合广大天朝90后文化有啥不可？自己没吃到葡萄还笑别人，活该移动平台没人用
<onlylove> eexp: 神，我问你，如果我要在一堆url里面找到今天的日期然后下载后面的文件，lwp能做不
<onlylove> yoofan: 到最后我只能用ie
<eexp> onlylove: 可以啊
<yoofan> 谋智才像个傻逼名字
<onlylove> 嗯，得研究下那个表格……
<onlylove> yoofan: 我要和你说啥来着……哦，你们这样做的结果是……我用微软的IE，虽然那东西并不好用
<yoofan> onlylove: 我也用ie
<yoofan> ie11真心赞
<onlylove> yoofan: 同时加载5个页面的时候，firefox比IE11快太多
<onlylove> yoofan: 但是firefox真心……不说了
<eexp> fx的搜索，啥时候可以抄袭下op的。
<archl> eexp:  op 的搜索怎么好呢？
<archl> eexp: 神难道喜欢其他黯淡？
<Freebuilder> eexp 是谁？
<archl> freeflying: 。。。是 eexpress
<archl> Freebuilder: 。。。对错人了。输入错误
<archl> 抱歉 freeflying
<Freebuilder> freeflying 是谁？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 为什么12.04.5 安装后进入系统黑屏？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464484 VMWARE虚拟机 试了几次 每次输入密码登陆系统就黑屏 你们是不是这样？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aaadddzxc — 2014-09-30 12:45
<archl> Freebuilder: 就是 freeflying
<onlylove> archl: 让你偷懒
<imtxc> onlylove: 早啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 早啊
<archl> onlylove:  我心情不好
<imtxc> freeflying: 早啊
<imtxc> archl: 你啥时候心情好过？
<archl> onlylove:  做什么都不能专心
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<archl> imtxc:  不担心的时候
<imtxc> onlylove: 哥也 PTO 啦
<onlylove> imtxc: 好
<onlylove> imtxc: 壕
<archl> imtxc onlylove  什么是 PTO？
<onlylove> imtxc: 某个字太频繁，词频都改了……
<onlylove> archl: pay time off
<onlylove> archl: 简单说，带薪休假
<archl> onlylove: 噢。
<onlylove> archl: 你英语那么好，都浪费了
<onlylove> archl: 这频道很多缩写
<onlylove> archl: 还有WFH，work form home
<archl> onlylove:  我词库很小
 * onlylove 买本朗文塞 archl脑袋里
<onlylove> archl: 目测你词库应该比我大
<archl> onlylove:  不要比了，日常不够用
<onlylove> archl: 你日常的比我的大，我的专业词汇都是，还都是工业的
<archl> onlylove:  还是说我的日常也不够用
<archl> onlylove:  whatever I just don't get what use am I.
<tenzu> 中午没人说话
<archl> tenzu: 好无聊
<archl> tenzu:  我好无聊
<onlylove> tenzu: 键盘太响，敲字影响别人午休
<tenzu> archl: 你去找妹子去
<archl> tenzu: 旁边就有妹子。
<tenzu> onlylove: 什么键盘? 茶啊黑啊什么的?
<onlylove> tenzu: 就是普通的dell，年份太久了
<tenzu> archl: 聊上了才叫你的妹子
<tenzu> onlylove: 还好同事不午休, 不然我也不好意思打字了
<onlylove> tenzu: modle:l100资产折旧都不扣钱了
<onlylove> tenzu: 新机器每天有折旧费用，我这个已经折的超过成本价了
<archl> tenzu: 如果我只是要幸福的家庭生活，我就不会离开成都了
<tenzu> onlylove: 企业最喜欢你这样的员工
<onlylove> archl: 说的好像你不离开成都就能追到妹子了
<tenzu> archl: 你骨子里就是个花心大萝卜
<imtxc> onlylove: ……………………
<imtxc> onlylove: 旁边同事用的青轴
<tenzu> onlylove: 我也觉得他即使不离开成都也没有妹子
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买个zero轴.
<archl> onlylove:  不能说能，但是会有幸福感
<iMadper> imtxc: 以暴制暴.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我就继续茶
<tenzu> X轴的真的用的很爽?
<onlylove> tenzu: 这机器……我没办法啊……当时给我的
<archl> tenzu 对啊，一直就不会有妹子
 * archl 就是那种不吸引妹子的人
<archl> tenzu 我从没否认我是花心大萝卜。。。
<tenzu> archl: 承认就好
<imtxc> iMadper: 京东上买电视真是心惊肉跳
<imtxc> iMadper: 隔几天降个三五百的
<archl> tenzu 不过绝不会做过分的事情
<tenzu> archl: 于是追不到妹子
<archl> tenzu 哈，算吧~
<tenzu> imtxc: 不如盯紧电视购物
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ...
<archl> imtxc: 好无聊啊你，买了之后还看价格。
<imtxc> archl: 你以为我愿意
<imtxc> archl: 我买的那货，动不动就上色魔张大妈的首页了
<tenzu> 早买早享受, 晚买有折扣
<archl> imtxc: 那你应该讨厌买大众产品
<imtxc> iMadper: 强烈建议色魔张大妈有这样的功能，可以过滤某些产品
 * tenzu 面对jawbone HD icon的掉价早已淡定
<iMadper> imtxc: .. ... ....
<tenzu> smzdm上那个公测的杯子...
<imtxc> 小米盒子上面怎么装软件啊
<archl> tenzu:  给你了？
<archl> imtxc: 谁说能装软件的？
<imtxc> archl: 。。。
<imtxc> archl: 那我要卸载之前的一些游戏可以么
<archl> imtxc: 我姥爷家那个直接送人了，没啥用处
<archl> imtxc: 不知道
 * archl 好无聊好无聊
<onlylove> archl: 帮我写个小脚本吧，既然你那么无聊
<onlylove> archl: 从特定网页的一个表格里面的一个tr里面取日期，如果是当前日期，从下个tr里面把超级链接里面的内容保存下来
<tenzu> archl: 我没有公测资格
<huntxu> freeflying: 猴老板
<huntxu> iMadper: 机房佬
<huntxu> happyaron: 壕
<iMadper> huntxu: remote土豪
<huntxu> palomino|working: 比 happyaron 还要壕的壕
<huntxu> roylez: 矬，你怎么最近博客老刷屏
<roylez> huntxu: 我无聊
<roylez> huntxu: 我买了mac心情好
<huntxu> roylez: 你还是找个女朋友吧
<roylez> huntxu: 你结婚了？
<huntxu> roylez: 你把袋鼠解放了班师回朝了？
<archl> huntxu: 快结婚吧
<onlylove> roylez: 求赠送mac
<roylez> onlylove: 滚
<archl> onlylove: 我学学
<huntxu> roylez: 木有
<roylez> huntxu: 好困，原来是到2点了，去睡觉
<archl> roylez: 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 为啥3d眼睛还需要电池？
<huntxu> roylez: ...果然是回朝了
<imtxc> roylez: 还在朝内？
<roylez> imtxc: 是啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 要闪的
<imtxc> iMadper: 额
<imtxc> iMadper: 这样啊，头晕，看不了
<huntxu> roylez: 顶配rmbp还是顶配mac pro
<huntxu> 无论怎样一定都是顶配
 * huntxu sigh
<iMadper> imtxc: 120Hz的那种主动式3d, 是左眼视角一下, 又眼视角一下, 配合你的眼镜的左右镜片闪烁, 最终的结果就是左眼只能看到屏幕上左眼视角的画面. 右眼只能看到右眼视角的. 如果你不带眼镜, 就两只眼看到的都是模糊的.
<archl> tenzu:  我有公测资格
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩对
<tenzu> archl: 那你去申请杯子吧
<roylez> huntxu: 13寸中配
<huntxu> roylez: 这也心情好
<huntxu> roylez: 难怪 happyaron 每天心情都很好
<tenzu> roylez: 啥显卡的?
<roylez> tenzu: intel渣渣
<roylez> tenzu: 我还是玩不了trine
<tenzu> roylez: 5000?
<huntxu> tenzu: 叫兽买肾6的公款发了没
<archl> tenzu: 要那个干嘛。
<roylez> tenzu: 8500
<tenzu> roylez: 我的好像是4000, 我是说显卡型号
<roylez> tenzu: 不知道...
<roylez> tenzu: 怎么看？
<archl> roylez: 怎么可能还玩不了 trine？
<tenzu> roylez: about this mac, more info
<eexp> 小白乐乐来了
<tenzu> huntxu: 我买不起肾6
<archl> roylez:  装个Linux试试能玩不。
<huntxu> tenzu: 又不是你买，公款啊
<tenzu> archl: 测试嘛, 就是免费使用
<tenzu> huntxu: 公款不可能给买手机的
<tenzu> 哟, 阿当来了
<roylez> tenzu: intel iris
<huntxu> tenzu: 公款买mac pro，少个cpu，就多个肾6
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 派克壕
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: FIFA 15装不起。。。
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 派克?
<adam_magic_pack> huntxu: 等我买了新手机 用手机玩
<O0XX> huntxu: 多个肾6又不能多个肾
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 教授壕
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 麦基客_派克
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 当当当
<tenzu> roylez: 我的应该是intel HD3000/4000, 好像现在是HD5000
<roylez> O0XX: 您三个腰子？
<imtxc> iMadper: 眼镜上真写着一个“主动式3d眼睛
<O0XX> roylez: 我要有三个我就去卖一个
 * adam_magic_pack webqq下线, 准备把我妈电脑卖了换iPad....
<tenzu> huntxu: 你这种套钱的方法不可行
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 乖
<adam_magic_pack> r
<adam_magic_pack> roylez: 乐乐乐乐
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 手机要求不低啊，我就是在说手机
<O0XX> adam_magic_pack: 阿蛋_麦基客_派克
<roylez> freeflying: 帽子
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 小米盒子美的很
<eexp> O0XX: 那是魔蛋包
<huntxu> tenzu: 您是前辈，经验比我丰富
<adam_magic_pack> 戴尔（Dell）V230SR-826NB台式电脑（双核E5800 2G内存 500G硬盘)  +  戴尔（DELL）E1912H 18.5英寸宽屏液晶显示器  能卖多少钱啊?
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  其实买个 windows 8 平板不行么。
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 晚上看电视台直播很卡
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  1000
<roylez> adam_magic_pack: 不够买个腰子的
<eexp> adam_magic_pack: 昨天有人假冒你。结果你被骂你了好久。
<adam_magic_pack> archl: win8平板不是一般的贵
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 我看电视剧，720p 的不卡
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 看起来 8寸的都很便宜
<tenzu> 第一次尝试先给别人帽子
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 电视剧没问题, 什么时间都没问题 电影也是
<imtxc> tenzu: 帽子
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 好吧
<adam_magic_pack> BinLi: 戴尔（Dell）V230SR-826NB台式电脑（双核E5800 2G内存 500G硬盘)  +  戴尔（DELL）E1912H 18.5英寸宽屏液晶显示器  能卖多少钱啊?
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 电视直播就不需要盒子了吧
<tenzu> imtxc: -> hat
<O0XX> tenzu: 帽子
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实不会头晕的.
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 想淘汰广电的线呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 我坐地铁都晕
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的笔记本屏幕60Hz在闪啊, 你都不头晕.
<roylez> archl: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8001/7568241748_3233d2f39e.jpg
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 额，我家的网还得靠广电的盒子
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 小区修电脑的可能会收
<iMadper> imtxc: 主动式3d是120Hz的, 然后左右眼各分配60Hz, 跟笔记本屏幕一样啊
<imtxc> iMadper: 不知道为啥晕得很
<iMadper> imtxc: 送我. 我没事.
<BinLi> adam_magic_pack: 不超过1000
<adam_magic_pack> BinLi: 行了, 能出掉就行... WebQQ下线, 得给我妈换iPad了
<BinLi> adam_magic_pack: 早该出了，呵
<eexp> 出肾？
<BinLi> adam_magic_pack: 挂水木上试试
<adam_magic_pack> BinLi: 电脑还在威海呢...
<imtxc> ad
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 啥啥啥，还真下线了
<imtxc> 相聚有时　后会无期
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 是啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 真的
<imtxc> 这玩意儿居然走了
<imtxc> 马蛋哦，那linux下面qq完全没有解决方案了
<BinLi> adam_magic_pack: 背回北京
<onlylove> 饭团跑了
<onlylove> imtxc: wine？
<imtxc> w.qq.com 还可以用嘛
<alvin_rxg> Title: QQ (@ qq.com)
<adam_magic_pack> BinLi: 不行就先把主机背回去 nnnd
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: WebQQ & SmartQQ 告别会
<imtxc> 额
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: ipad王道，赶紧买吧
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: ubuntu kylin版qq呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 问kylin去
<onlylove> nyfair: 这下看来是企鹅不想带kylin玩了
<nyfair> onlylove: 为毛不是先造势，然后只有kylin专属版
<tenzu> roylez: 原来我这个也是iris
<tenzu> roylez: 之前的是intel HD 3000
<nyfair> 集显都是绑定销售的附属垃圾
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 令堂不是玩 skype 的么
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: iPad上也有啊 笨
<imtxc> webqq 没有下线前也老掉线没法玩吧
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: …………………………
<roylez> nyfair: 求土豪妹搭救
<imtxc> adam_magic_pack: 蛤蛤，这个小米的云相册很好用
 * archl 抱抱 roylez
<onlylove> nyfair: intel看你们不买账，就学农企集成到u里面
<archl> nyfair:  但是省电来说还算可以
<palomino|working> iris!! 太高级了 tenzu
<tenzu> palomino|working: rMBP不都这配置么
<palomino|working> mbp!!太高级了
<tenzu> palomino|working: intel iris
<tenzu> palomino|working: 呸!
<palomino|working> :-(
<adam_magic_pack> imtxc: 你回家了?
<imtxc> 是啊 adam_magic_pack
<tenzu> palomino|working: 什么时候请我吃皮皮虾?
<iMadper> qiao: 乃十一带妹子回家不?
<iMadper> palomino|working: 什么时候请我吃皮皮虾?
<palomino|working> 什么时候请我吃皮皮虾?
<nyfair> palomino|working: 什么时候请我吃皮皮虾?
<adam_magic_pack> palomino|working: 什么时候请我吃皮皮虾?
<O0XX> palomino|working: 什么时候请我吃皮皮虾?
<palomino|working> 什么时候请我吃皮皮虾!!
<nyfair> adam_magic_pack: chrome能跑android qq么？
<adam_magic_pack> nyfair: 不知道 没试过
<imtxc> alomino|working: 什么时候请我吃皮皮虾?
<imtxc> palomino|working: 什么时候请我吃皮皮虾?
 * imtxc 复制的暴露了
<palomino|working> 好懒啊
<nyfair> https://github.com/vladikoff/chromeos-apk/blob/master/archon.md
<^k^> ⇪ t: chromeos-apk/archon.md at master · vladikoff/chromeos-apk · GitHub
<palomino|working> 吃什么皮皮虾啊,存钱明年换显卡/显示器
<tenzu> palomino|working: 吃完再说换显卡/显示器的事儿
<palomino|working> 换完再说吃的事儿
<palomino|working> 累啊
<archl> palomino|working: 。。。 你更是不缺妹子
<archl> tenzu:  哈哈
<tenzu> palomino|working: 这时候还不是坐等下班的节奏?
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 但是 ipad 上不会有 webrtc
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  所以 firefox 那种丢email直接通话能力无法在 ipad上用
<palomino|working> 还得努力工作呢 tenzu
<pocoyo> 放假都搞毛啊
<archl> pocoyo: 我不知道。
<archl> pocoyo: 我准备无聊去
<archl> pocoyo: 我是个无聊的人，好孤单啊
<tenzu> palomino|working: 工神马作, 先考虑考虑皮皮虾
<pocoyo> archl: 我无聊的没话跟你说
<archl> onlylove:  你要的内容必须是文本还是抓 html
<tenzu> pocoyo: 稀客
<onlylove> archl: 我只关心下载内容
<pocoyo> tenzu: 不敢不敢
<archl> pocoyo:  孤单 - > 孤独
<archl> 哈哈
<onlylove> archl: 比方说，ubuntu今天新发了release，我只要把今天发布的文件都拖下来，其他的不管
<pocoyo> tenzu: 今天还上班呢
<tenzu> pocoyo: 坐等下班而已
 * onlylove 也想坐等下班
<pocoyo> tenzu: 这才符合人类
<tenzu> pocoyo: 实在是不想干活
<pocoyo> tenzu: 国庆呢 干毛活啊
<archl> tenzu pocoyo  我不上班。。。
<archl> 看着周围原同事都在上班。。。
<archl> 他们都在上班，我总觉得好无聊
<tenzu> pocoyo: 在家呆着
<tenzu> archl: 你为什么不上班?
<archl> tenzu 我不知道要干什么了。
<archl> tenzu: 哈哈
<huntxu> 皮皮虾是什么
<archl> huntxu: 虾虎
<onlylove> huntxu: 爬虾
<huntxu> 是什么。。。
<archl> huntxu: 扁平吃虾的虾
<archl> huntxu: 平板身子的长虫子
<onlylove> huntxu: http://baike.baidu.com/view/541605.htm?from_id=2059353&type=syn&fromtitle=%E7%88%AC%E8%99%BE&fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 皮皮虾_百度百科
<onlylove> huntxu: 看图说话
<archl> huntxu:  虾蛄
<archl> huntxu:  其实音译的
<huntxu> 虾蛄
<O0XX> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1449651
<huntxu> 就是我们那叫的啊
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【蓝翔洗脑广告】挖掘机技术哪家强？ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<huntxu> 难道北方很少？ onlylove archl
<tenzu> roylez: 流量还剩16MB...
<onlylove> huntxu: 不少
<onlylove> huntxu: 至少我家不少
<roylez> tenzu: http://thepiratebay.se/torrent/11081629/Shovel_Knight_(Mac)_(Latest_With_1.2_Patch)_(GOG)
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Shovel Knight (Mac) (Latest With 1.2 Patch) (GOG) (download torrent) - TPB
<roylez> tenzu: 帮我把这个下了
<onlylove> huntxu: 我家那边叫爬虾
<onlylove> tenzu: 就挂irc应该够用
<archl> huntxu: 很多，最便宜的虾类吧。
<onlylove> tenzu: 明天开始新的一月
<tenzu> roylez: 如果我没动静就是流量挂了
<onlylove> huntxu: 比对虾便宜好像
<roylez> tenzu: 你没动静就是你死了
<cbxyh> 1
<archl> roylez: 主席的臭嘴巴。。。
<cbxyh> 用注册用户吗
<archl> cbxyh: 随意你
<cbxyh> 哦
 * O0XX 哎
<archl> O0XX: 好孩子。
<tenzu> 不能再开网页了...
<roylez> tenzu: 没事，您可以关电脑去图书馆看学生妹
<tenzu> roylez: 不去, 今天外面风大
<roylez> tenzu: 还有2分钟就可以玩了
 * archl 抱抱 roylez  感觉理解了一些。
 * archl 碾压 roylez
 * O0XX 真心带感： http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1449651
<tenzu> roylez: shovel knight是什么类型的游戏?
<roylez> tenzu: 类似小时候的rockman
<tenzu> 妈蛋连twitter都不敢开了
<roylez> tenzu: 不过好像评价更高
<tenzu> roylez: rockman难度太高
<huntxu> 洛克人不是我的年纪的吗
<huntxu> 你们应该是魂斗罗啊
<tenzu> huntxu: 魂斗罗和洛克人不是都在8位机上的么
<huntxu> tenzu: 也有先后顺序
<huntxu> 哦，我们已经是rockman3了好像
<archl> huntxu:  我玩了好多种 rockman
<tenzu> huntxu: 洛克人1代大剪刀, 被第一个小怪物虐过以后就再没碰过
 * tenzu 觉得还是忍者龙剑传系列比较好玩
<cbxyh> 什么游戏呀 怎么没听过
 * pocoyo 没有意思
<tenzu> pocoyo: 什么没意思?
<huntxu> archl: 你玩teeworlds么
<archl> tenzu huntxu  我喜欢rockman有一作可以按住 上挡子弹
<archl> huntxu: 现在没有
<archl> huntxu:  openclonk 更好玩
<cbxyh> 你们谁会制作游戏呀
<huntxu> archl: teeworlds那只比较萌
<pocoyo> tenzu: 你们说的游戏啊
<archl> cbxyh: 都可以现学
<tenzu> pocoyo: 你玩啥有意思?
<archl> pocoyo: 我小时候喜欢各种规则
<tenzu> 主席一定是耍游戏去了
<archl> huntxu: 据说是抄袭星之卡比
<archl> huntxu: 任天堂明星大乱斗真心好玩
<tenzu> roylez: 你的alfred是app store里下载的么? 我怎么感觉我用这个这么low呢
<archl> huntxu:  tenzu linux下多人游戏好玩的什么。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 主要是游戏水平太菜 不作弊都不能通关
<archl> pocoyo: 我玩不是为了通关哈
<archl> pocoyo: 就是为了有趣
 * archl 从来不指望走到最后。。。
<tenzu> archl: linux下我就没怎么玩过游戏
<cbxyh> linux下汇编好玩吗
<archl> tenzu: 最近7年我只在linux玩游戏。
<tenzu> pocoyo: 单机电脑游戏作弊是我的长项
<archl> tenzu: 手机很少碰
<tenzu> archl: 手机游戏消耗零碎时间不错
<sjd> 玩了会圣战之翼感觉还不错就是画面有点次
<tenzu> 突然想起来我还有一台PS2...
<archl> tenzu: 可是大多不是为了零碎的，不能随时暂停
<archl> tenzu: 哈，我没玩过几次
<archl> tenzu: 珍惜周围的人吧。
<pocoyo> tenzu: 我是作弊没劲  靠实力各种被虐 实在没意思
<tenzu> 我当初买PS2就是为了玩三国无双和山脊赛车, 现在想想真蛋疼
<O0XX> iMadper: 我准备把我的starterkit干掉了
<onlylove> tenzu: 有啥蛋疼的
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<archl> tenzu: 如果你卖掉就不疼了
<sjd> 虫姬2就是自虐
<archl> tenzu: 所以
<huntxu> tenzu: 你这是炫富么
<sjd> 有人玩diablo吗
<archl> tenzu: 我该买了一个相机，然后以后卖掉
<iMadper> O0XX: 我就用了一小会儿就重新配置了这么完善的一个emacs
<tenzu> onlylove: 那时候花1500大洋买来以后自己玩了几个月就被人长期霸占了
<archl> tenzu: 卖出去
<onlylove> tenzu: 悲剧……
<iMadper> O0XX: company helm 这两个都给了我不小的提升啊
<tenzu> huntxu: 2008年买个PS2还算炫富?
<archl> onlylove: 其实没啥悲剧的。
<O0XX> iMadper: company这个我觉得我还是不换了
<iMadper> O0XX: 也好.
<iMadper> O0XX: 不过 go的company-mode可是官方的.
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=41312
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | iPhone 6于10月17日上市
<iMadper> O0XX: helm也可以做company的前端
<onlylove> l5e可以不愁了
<tenzu> archl: 没卖掉, PS2现在还在别人手里
<tenzu> onlylove: 肾6+最低6288?
<onlylove> tenzu: 没看价格
<onlylove> tenzu: 反正要上市了
<archl> tenzu:  哈，路上碰到的同姓妹子又逃票坐火车去旅行了。
<sjd>  windows 9过几天可以下载了吧
<onlylove> sjd: 坐等
<tenzu> onlylove: 朋友圈里看到是6088
<pocoyo> 我最近在玩 manuganu 最后一关各种虐心啊
<tenzu> archl: 竟然逃票
<archl> tenzu: 是一种生活态度
<iMadper> 逃票去旅行一点儿也不酷
<tenzu> archl: 有本事把饭钱逃了
<archl> iMadper: 在成都当时，逃票的5人
<archl> tenzu: 她的逃票技术不好，去餐车
<iMadper> tenzu: 旅行婊/旅行妓 饭/住宿 都能解决的
<archl> iMadper: 。。。 她算很漂亮的女孩了。
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/syohex/emacs-helm-ag
<^k^> ⇪ t: syohex/emacs-helm-ag · GitHub
<tenzu> archl: 列车员都是火眼金睛
<archl> tenzu: 不一定
<iMadper> archl: 跟漂亮有关系?
<archl> iMadper: 漂亮一般能让人放松警惕。
<tenzu> iMadper: 我不鼓励那种做法
<tenzu> archl: 那是对你这样的花痴而言
<iMadper> tenzu: 说白了就是违法嘛.
<archl> tenzu: 是么？
<tenzu> archl: 没错
<archl> tenzu: 我喜欢看人的眼睛
<iMadper> tenzu: 逃票跟逃税一样啊   cc  archl
<archl> iMadper: 嗯。
<iMadper> 要学阿怪, 自己赚钱去旅行.
<tenzu> iMadper: 能逃票的火车估计车票钱也没多少
<pocoyo> 好奇 出站不用检票的吗？
<archl> iMadper: 啊怪？
<iMadper> archl: 当然了, 要是有办法逃机票, 记得把方法告诉我.
<archl> iMadper: 总有人想省那些，留下换其他东西
<tenzu> iMadper: 没起子
<archl> pocoyo: 普通的票不检查
<iMadper> archl: 查, 出站查票的. 北京/广州都查
<archl> iMadper: 我在广州没查，在北京没查。
<O0XX> iMadper: toolbar的颜色怎么改？
<archl> iMadper: 所以我从北京走的时候也是逃票了
<pocoyo> archl: 我们这除了小站不检查 出站一般查啊 见过很多又办补票的
<iMadper> O0XX: 0_o
<freeflying> O0XX: 壕们都回家了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: toolbar你还留着干嘛?
<archl> iMadper: 就是上次见你的
<O0XX> iMadper: menu bar
<iMadper> archl: ...
<O0XX> freeflying: 苦逼上班中
<iMadper> O0XX: menu bar是你的wm画的啊
<archl> pocoyo:  出站当然查，就买一张票啊，不是到确定的终点的
<pocoyo> archl: 你当检票员是瞎子啊
<archl> pocoyo: 有的人是买最近的站，有的人是省一点。
<archl> pocoyo: ？
<wiiw> http://snag.gy/Yz0Aj.jpg
<archl> pocoyo: 不看的话和瞎子没区别
 * archl 摸摸 pocoyo
<freeflying> O0XX: 国庆干啥
<O0XX> freeflying: 去妹子家
<freeflying> O0XX: serious了啊
<tenzu> archl: 多摸摸牛哥, 平时摸不到的
<archl> O0XX:  终于啊
<O0XX> freeflying: ...
 * archl 恭喜 O0XX
 * archl 摸摸 pocoyo
<tenzu> O0XX: 要领证了?
<O0XX> tenzu: 还早
<tenzu> O0XX: 那就是见丈母娘去
<O0XX> tenzu: 差不多
 * archl 好无聊
<tenzu> O0XX: 讨好丈母娘是关键
 * pocoyo 默默 tenzu 
<tenzu> test
<^k^> tenzu:点点点.  15:19
<tenzu> 我还以为流量用光了
<tenzu> 这一天没干什么就用掉了180MB流量
<onlylove> tenzu: 网页看多了
 * O0XX momo tenzu 
<onlylove> tenzu: 我一般下班回家50M左右，玩游戏，刷下论坛
<tenzu> onlylove: 可能是搜狗输入法后台更新了
<O0XX> iMadper: 觉得没有smex好
<onlylove> tenzu: 有可能
<iMadper> O0XX: smex简单
<tenzu> O0XX: 别跟罗姐学坏毛病
<wiiw> http://snag.gy/M6e8j.jpg
<iMadper> O0XX: 你用gocode了嘛?
<O0XX> iMadper: 用了啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 下一个, 我要配ruby的
<iMadper> O0XX: 然后赶紧把我那个网站的点子实现了
<O0XX> iMadper: ...
 * O0XX 我已经完全被蓝翔那个歌洗脑了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 明天去妹子家献唱
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: 明天去妹子家献唱吧你
<O0XX> iMadper: 先把你主的那个文件发给我看看, .emacs
<tenzu> O0XX: 丈母娘肯定喜欢小苹果, 提前练练
<O0XX> tenzu: adam_magic_pack http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1449651
<^k^> O0XX: ⇪ 【蓝翔洗脑广告】挖掘机技术哪家强？ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂.
<tenzu> O0XX: 没流量看不了
<iMadper> O0XX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8464178/
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 年底之前争取去帝都拜会一下您
<wiiw> http://snag.gy/eT7WY.jpg
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 思密达
<O0XX> tenzu: 要面当当？
<tenzu> O0XX: 早就面过
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/emacs-helm/helm/wiki#usehelm-modeandido-mode
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Home · emacs-helm/helm Wiki · GitHub
<iMadper> O0XX: 这都能被我找到
<pocoyo> tenzu: wifi万能钥匙蹭网啊
<tenzu> pocoyo: 办公室周围没几个路由, 而且相邻的几间屋子都是空的
<pocoyo> tenzu: 挺好 安全绿色 无辐射
<O0XX> iMadper: 怎么配成ido那个样子呢？
<iMadper> O0XX: 不能.
<iMadper> O0XX: 没办法...
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个tab补全不能啊
<iMadper> O0XX: 上下左右选中之后回车
<O0XX> iMadper: 然后就进去了
<iMadper> O0XX: 昂
<O0XX> iMadper: 我是想像ido那样走路径
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 路径补全
<O0XX> iMadper: 昂
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • VIM自动补全成对括号引号时小括号（）补全不成功，求大神解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464490 往.vimrc添加代码如下 :inoremap ( ()<ESC>i :inoremap ) <c-r>=ClosePair(')')<CR> :inoremap { {}<ESC>i :inoremap } <c-r>=ClosePair('}')<CR> :inoremap [ []<ESC>i :inoremap ] <c-r>=ClosePair(']')<CR> :inoremap < <><ESC>i :
<^k^>  ─> inoremap > <c-r>=ClosePair('>')<CR> :inoremap " ""<ESC>i :inoremap ' ''<ESC>i function ClosePair(char) if getline('.')[col('.') - 1] == a:cha …
<wangli> iMadper, 土豪国庆有什么安排
<iMadper> wangli: 没想好呢
<iMadper>  
<iMadper> wangli: 你不回家?
<wangli> iMadper, 回
<iMadper> qiao: 你不回家?
<wangli> iMadper, 他在1*1
<O0XX> iMadper: 路径补全真不好用
<iMadper> O0XX: http://tuhdo.github.io/static/helm_projectile.gif   cc  imtxc 你要的
<^k^> ⇪ ti: image/gif
<wangli> iMadper, ^^^这是什么
<iMadper> wangli: emacs
<wangli> iMadper, 还用emacs呢～
<iMadper> wangli: 没别的选择啊
<wangli> im
<wangli> iMadper, kdevelop   ---图形界面
<iMadper> wangli: 我又不写c和c++
<O0XX> iMadper: projectile不好用
<O0XX> iMadper: 太麻烦了
<iMadper> wangli: 我用来聊irc和收发邮件啊... kdevelop可以?
<wangli> iMadper, kdevelop 可以帮助阅读代码   仅此功能
<iMadper> wangli: 我不写代码的...
<wangli> iMadper, 赞
<O0XX> iMadper: 我得找个办法把find-file改成ido
<iMadper> O0XX: 刚给你发的faq里面写了啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 哪？
<iMadper> O0XX: https://github.com/emacs-helm/helm/wiki#usehelm-modeandido-mode
<^k^> ⇪ t: Home · emacs-helm/helm Wiki · GitHub
<O0XX> 转：给暗恋已久的妹子修电脑，修好了跟她说：我10分钟就把你电脑修好了，你看我屌吗？ 想不到那妹子脸红的说：嗯～人家不看那个啦～
<O0XX> iMadper: 没看懂
<iMadper> O0XX: ...
<qiao> iMadper: 2号回。
<sjd> O0XX 骚人
<iMadper> qiao: 赞!
<qiao> iMadper: 你10.1干嘛。。
<qiao> iMadper: 在北京呆着。。
<gfrog> adam_magic_pack: 啊大妈_麦贼克_帕克
<iMadper> qiao: 应该是吧.
<gfrog> freeflying: 猴总壕大大
<slucx> iMadper: textapept
<qiao> iMadper: 不和女票去玩？
<gfrog> qiao: 对了，贵帽今年去哪旅游来着？
<iMadper> qiao: 不去.
<freeflying> gfrog: 妈蛋，今年航班延误险都赔了四次
<qiao> gfrog: ？ 旅游？
<gfrog> freeflying: 赚翻了
<gfrog> qiao: office组织那种啊
<freeflying> gfrog: 情缘不要啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 我这没法自己买机票，还得额外买延误险。
<qiao> gfrog: 哦，去了龙庆峡  cc iMadper
<freeflying> gfrog: :)
<gfrog> freeflying: 就当薅羊毛啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 不过貌似单独买的没那么给力的…… 一般都是4小时300的样子
<freeflying> gfrog: 今年薅了中信很多羊毛
<gfrog> freeflying: 明年就该薅秃了……
<freeflying> gfrog: 2小时以上都有机票的全款啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 有嘛？ 我木找到，有推荐不？
<freeflying> gfrog: 每次48小时免费停车一项就很有用了
<freeflying> gfrog: 中信的i白金
<tenzu> 流量竟然还没用完
<gfrog> freeflying: 囧，好吧。 中信不屌我
<gfrog> tenzu: 教授
<O0XX> iMadper: ido不能用
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙
<onlylove> tenzu: 小心马上就完
<iMadper> O0XX: 啊? lol~
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽
<tenzu> gfrog: 基蛙蛙
<tenzu> onlylove: 完了我就回家去
<onlylove> O0XX: 不纯洁hamo
<onlylove> O0XX: 别装
<O0XX> iMadper: 这下连文件也打不开了
<freeflying> gfrog: 我这几个都是世界卡的
<iMadper> O0XX: 赞
<gfrog> freeflying: 壕
<gfrog> freeflying: 薅PP卡了，不过还没到手
<freeflying> gfrog: pp卡弱爆了
<freeflying> gfrog: 没擦航的狗卡好使
<gfrog> freeflying: 去贵宾室蹭吃蹭喝啊
<tenzu> freeflying: 壕我们做朋友吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 国内的T3D区得休息室
<freeflying> gfrog: 宝安机场的休息室值得去
<freeflying> 其它一般啊
<gfrog> freeflying: =.= 叔儿你高大上，我擦航才飞了16kkm
<tenzu> gfrog: 壕我们做朋友吧
<freeflying> gfrog: 跟我儿子的飞行里程差不多 :D
<gfrog> freeflying: 最近准备飞skyteam算了，cz在我大盛京是基地
<gfrog> tenzu: 叫兽你拜错了。
<gfrog> freeflying: ……
<tenzu> gfrog: 坐的起飞机的都是壕
<freeflying> gfrog: 我也打算换南航了，打算去match个他们得金卡
<gfrog> tenzu: 有人报销。自己买我都坐春秋
<tenzu> gfrog: 有人报销更是壕
<gfrog> tenzu: 曾经干过帝都飞厦门888往返……
<freeflying> gfrog: 太合适了
<gfrog> freeflying: 擦航往返少说得3k
<tenzu> gfrog: 厦门航空么?
<gfrog> freeflying: 就是春秋座椅太渣了，比绿皮车硬座还难受。
<gfrog> tenzu: 春秋啊。厦航正经是skyteam成员呢，机票一点都不便宜。
 * tenzu 表示不了解飞机的世界
<freeflying> gfrog: 擦航现在的服务台垃圾了
<gfrog> freeflying: 菜航比擦航稍强但也有限，东航比擦航还垃圾。一个比一个烂，这就是国内三大航现状。
<tenzu> freeflying: ca服务好过?
<O0XX> iMadper: 貌似搞定了
<freeflying> gfrog: 深航其实还不错
<gfrog> freeflying: 没坐过…… 但是是擦航子公司，能强到哪……
<tenzu> 每次听到鸟语播报都想吐槽发音连滚带爬
 * gfrog 考虑飞国际在ICN转机选棒子航了……
<freeflying> gfrog: 目前看还行，我现在都是有深航的尽量选深航
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿乃去寨都是深航基地啊
<gfrog> freeflying: 盛京这找擦航飞机都难，满地菜航东航
<freeflying> lol
<huntxu> 活在一个土豪的频道里。。。
<huntxu> 我却不是
 * huntxu TAT
 * adam_magic_pack TAT
<tenzu> 还剩14M流量!
<gfrog> tenzu: 发套图给你？
<O0XX> iMadper: (custom-set-variables  '(helm-completing-read-handlers-alist (quote ((find-file . ido) (find-file-read-only . ido) (find-alternate-file . ido)))) )
<tenzu> gfrog: 发吧
<huntxu> tenzu: 还有8小时呢
<tenzu> huntxu: 我打算5点之前回家, 为了黄金车位
<gfrog> tenzu: 啧啧，还能开车上班的壕
<tenzu> gfrog: 自行车也是车
<gfrog> freeflying: 叔儿你用i白金之前买过延误险么？
<gfrog> tenzu: 自行车还用抢黄金车位？
<tenzu> gfrog: 黄金车位能大幅降低丢车风险
<gfrog> tenzu: 我自行车都扛屋里挂架子上供着
<tenzu> gfrog: 我家6楼没电梯
<gfrog> tenzu: 我之前租房也是六楼，进屋还得爬层阁楼
<gfrog> tenzu: 真心锻炼身体，每天几十斤扛上扛下
<tenzu> gfrog: 我每天抱娃转悠1公里多, 不需要再锻炼身体了
<gfrog> tenzu: 说娃，你家黄子的图儿呢？
<tenzu> gfrog: 从不公开放到网上
<tenzu> gfrog: 我都是在朋友圈默默的看别人家的娃, 然后发几条毒舌评论
 * adam_magic_pack 发了三封邮件, 可以安心过节了
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 辞职邮件?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 毛, 干活的
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你等着跟我一样加班吧
<eexp> gfrog: 你是回家生崽？
<eexp> tenzu: 发个图，下次我去绑架。
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: bagana
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 表吹牛
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 来北京三年多, 晚上加过两次班, 假期加过一次
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你到底是不是搞IT的?
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 系啊
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 骗人
<onlylove> tenzu: 当当壕工作是常态，分不清加班和不加班
<adam_magic_pack> gfrog: 水木十大妹子真俊 0_0
<onlylove> tenzu: 或者说，加班3小时以内不叫加班
<tenzu> onlylove: 每天
<huntxu> adam_magic_pack: 球十大妹子
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 我昨晚吃的皮皮虾 嗯嗯
<freeflying> gfrog: 没有啊
<slucx> tenzu: 人家是壕
<slucx> :)
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 不眼馋
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 壕猴总
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 国庆期间我有壕同学可以宰一顿饭, 到时候点个皮皮虾就行了, hoho
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 不是狒狒么?
 * adam_magic_pack 扇贝十块钱四斤 生蚝十块钱三斤  (当然是带壳
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 下次我作陪
<eexp> 就是赖尿虾嘛。
<eexp> 蛋蛋
<tenzu> adam_magic_pack: 你要是被那富婆看上了我以后吃皮皮虾都不用花钱
<adam_magic_pack> tenzu: 啧啧, 那我继续锻炼身体
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 流氓
<tenzu> maplebeats: 流氓
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 关我什么事！
<huntxu> maplebeats: 流氓
<freeflying> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋蛋在德州了啊
 * maplebeats 妈蛋，流氓也是ee流氓啊，我只是打手
<adam_magic_pack> freeflying: 德州? 啥破地儿? 我在石岛
<O0XX> iMadper: 哥搞定了
<adam_magic_pack> O0XX: iMadper 乖
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 壕蛋
 * onlylove 求问发生了什么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 发生了啥
<maplebeats> onlylove: 上推- -
<onlylove> maplebeats: 哦，推上的事情和我没啥关系……我没有推
<maplebeats> onlylove: 悲剧
 * maplebeats 蛋壕这个偷窥狂
<eexp> oops 都玩穿越？
<maplebeats> eexp: 流氓
<onlylove> eexp: 你做了啥
<eexp> 死家伙。别乱说
<maplebeats> eexp: 把叫兽都气走了
<eexp> 咋可能，这家伙回家了
<freeflying> roylez_: 在不在
<maplebeats> qml的设计界面好难用
<maplebeats> 不够智能
<maplebeats> 和ppt比相差太多了
<onlylove> maplebeats: 正好有事找你，来说下webqq咋回事
<wiiw> https://github.com/vladikoff/send-to-google-glass
<^k^> ⇪ t: vladikoff/send-to-google-glass · GitHub
<archl> maplebeats 噢
<maplebeats> onlylove: 不知道，没钱了吧
<maplebeats> onlylove: 节约成本吧
<eexp> onlylove: 还不是微信团队逼的。没人了
<maplebeats> archl: 噢？
<wiiw> 微信垃圾
<archl> maplebeats ppt是什么
<maplebeats> archl: ms ppt啊
<wiiw> 再也不用微信了
<maplebeats> office2013真心好用
<archl> maplebeats 没见过啊
<eexp> 没知识的， qml怎么和ppt比
<maplebeats> eexp: 我是说在设计上！
 * archl 这里的电脑都没有3年之内的
<eexp> maplebeats: 不是吧。连生成的直方图，都无法导出了。
 * archl 好久没见到3年内生产的电脑了
<eexp> 才别人正好作这个
<maplebeats> eexp: 可以吧
<eexp> 坐标定义，都没了。
<eexp> 图片没居中可选。
<eexp> 比以前的差了。
<maplebeats> eexp: 是不是恩
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你那个mba多少钱来着
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 我哪儿有mba???????
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 你要买的那个
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 五千多吧
<maplebeats> webqq要死了，太开心了
<adam_magic_pack> iMadper: 这么贵啊...
<iMadper> adam_magic_pack: 早没了啊. 官翻, 怎么会想买就买得到??
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 你要MBP么
<onlylove> maplebeats: 为毛开心
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 我的MBP要出手
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 6K要不要
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 老mbp?
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 上一代
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 也不算老吧
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: retina的哦
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: lainme帮我买的！
 * onlylove 拜retina壕 maplebeats
<adam_magic_pack> maplebeats: 我是想给我妈换电脑
<onlylove> adam_magic_pack: OSX上有QQ
<maplebeats> adam_magic_pack: 哦，那就算了。。。
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 知道USB的ID，咋设置权限？
 * adam_magic_pack 还是买不起 愁人
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 我啥都买不起
<archl> adam_magic_pack:  你这样想，需要 iOS OSX Windows Android Debian 五系统的设备
<archl> adam_magic_pack: 哪里找去
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • VIM自动补全成对括号引号时小括号（）补全不成功，求大神解答 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464491 往.vimrc添加代码如下 :inoremap ( ()<ESC>i :inoremap ) <c-r>=ClosePair(')')<CR> :inoremap { {}<ESC>i :inoremap } <c-r>=ClosePair('}')<CR> :inoremap [ []<ESC>i :inoremap ] <c-r>=ClosePair(']')<CR> :inoremap < <><ESC
<^k^>  ─> >i :inoremap > <c-r>=ClosePair('>')<CR> :inoremap " ""<ESC>i :inoremap ' ''<ESC>i function ClosePair(char) if getline('.')[col('.') - 1] == a …
<O0XX> iMadper: 我发现starter-kit还是干了不少活的
<iMadper> O0XX: 恩. 发现少了好多功能?
<O0XX> iMadper: 必须的
<O0XX> iMadper: 但是我同时发现启动速度快了不少
<iMadper> O0XX: M-x emacs-init-time
<iMadper> O0XX: 我2.9.
<O0XX> iMadper: 1.5
<O0XX> iMadper: 真心赞
<freeflying> O0XX: iMadper sublime text吧
<iMadper> O0XX: 你没有 yasnippet 吧?
<iMadper>  
<O0XX> iMadper: 买不起啊
<O0XX> freeflying: 买不起
<slucx> (emacs-init-time) => "2.0 seconds"
<iMadper> freeflying: 啊? 我用来首发邮件和聊irc的, 我又不写代码, 要sublime text干嘛?
<freeflying> O0XX: 不强制买
<slucx> /show (emacs-init-time)
<slucx>        <slucx> (emacs-init-time) => "2.0 seconds"
<slucx> iMadper: gnus收邮件吗？赞不？
<iMadper> O0XX: 你有没有yas啊? 这货要加载很久的
<O0XX> iMadper: 没有
<iMadper> slucx: mu4e收邮件. 目前最好的了.
<slucx> iMadper: 发呢
<iMadper> slucx: 很方便啊. 写邮件也很方便啊.
<iMadper> slucx: emacs内置了好多种smtp的实现啊. smtpmail-send-it
<slucx> iMadper: 比gnus方便吗？
<slucx> iMadper: 我还没配置邮件，怕emacs卡死，我就开一个server的
<iMadper> slucx: mu4e用外部索引, 速度很快.
<slucx> iMadper: 晚上回家试试
<iMadper> slucx: .
<onlylove> 没心情干活
<archl> onlylove: 结果我真不懂
<slucx> iMadper: 我不喜欢把密码明文写到配置文件里
<onlylove> archl: 你懂啥
<iMadper> slucx: 不需要啊. gpg加密你的authinfo文件
<iMadper> slucx: emacs对gpg支持超级好啊
<slucx> 没用过
<wangli> iMadper, 下班
<slucx> adam_magic_pack: 会了，SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="add" ATTR{idVendor}=="1781", ATTR{idProduct}=="0c9f", MODE="0666"
<iMadper> udev?
<archl> onlylove:  不知道
<onlylove> archl: 你TM在和我说什么，别半天一句好么，我都不知道你在说什么，让我怎么回
<slucx> iMadper: 嗯，udev,之前把usb子系统写成usb devices了
<slucx> lol
<O0XX> iMadper: 如何默认全局启动一个mode啊？
<O0XX> iMadper: idle-highlight-mode
<O0XX> iMadper: {idle-highlight-mode t)
<O0XX> iMadper: 不行
<archl> onlylove: 刚才你让我搞的 那个 tr 我看了5分钟，没发现 html 有timestamp
<maplebeats> archl: 啥玩意
<onlylove> archl: 不要html的timestamp，是表格里面有日期
<onlylove> archl: 表格里面会写，哪天发布的，ubuntu只是个例子
<onlylove> archl: 你可以看下天气预报啥的，都有几号
 * slucx 下班回家 
<archl> onlylove:  好吧，回来再看，不过会 python 的 cherrot 5分钟搞定那个。。。
<onlylove> archl: 你可以用curl做，如果你不会python或者perl
<archl> onlylove: 我啥都不会，就是现学玩
<archl> onlylove: 不过先跟着出去了
<onlylove> archl: 你如果会解析网页，熟练py类库，做那个不难
<freeflying> gfrog: 偷油獭要是把塞纳国产了，肯定能干死奥德赛
<netsnail_> O0XX: '(initial-major-mode (quote text-mode))
<netsnail_> http://tech.sina.com.cn/i/2014-09-30/10109661916.shtml
<^k^> netsnail_: ⇪ 腾讯WebQQ拟停止服务 具体时间未公布|webqq|腾讯_互联网_新浪科技_新浪网
<netsnail_> 看着是不是又想骂人了
<maplebeats> 哈哈，qml真好玩
<maplebeats> netsnail: 不想骂
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:00
<imtxc> onlylove: 还木有下班？
<imtxc> onlylove: 你啥时候回家
<pocoyo>  /show
<pocoyo> (emacs-init-time) => "6.5 seconds"
<iamfredng> exit
<onlylove> imtxc: 我烦躁啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 咋了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我现在下班算早退
<imtxc> 。。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 6点半
<onlylove> netsnail: 没啥好骂的，手机端有，水果端有，windows自不必说，顾不上你们那小众用户
<onlylove> netsnail: 我只是想知道，我的功能机还能上qq不，我那机器貌似只能装手机2008版
<mk3548208> 直接抛弃qq的说
<mk3548208> 已经很久没挂了
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个版本已经不能登录了吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 无所谓，反正我不用QQ了
<onlylove> imtxc: 哪天想用，就再装个，我有windows
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在不只是 linux 用户不用 qq 了
<imtxc> onlylove: 反正我认识的挺多人已经不用了
<onlylove> imtxc: 大家都微信了？
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在都微信
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 手机上我周围已经没啥人装qq了
<onlylove> imtxc: 好吧，我落后N个时代了……
<imtxc> onlylove: 恩啊
<onlylove> 下去吃饭……
<onlylove> 吃完了就到下班点了
<onlylove> imtxc: 你几点下班啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 我中午就在老家了
<onlylove> imtxc: ……
 * onlylove 拎起 imtxc扔到了月亮上
<onlylove> 下班
<imtxc> lol
 * jusss 在石家庄火车站等t55
<jusss> 火车站好多漂亮妹子
<jusss> 坐火车每次都能见到漂亮妹子
<jusss> 好安静
<MoeIcenowy> 。。。
<gfrog> freeflying: 够呛。要是广汽丰田还行。一汽丰田相当渣
<jusss> 霍金是个马脸梵高是个马脸福尔摩斯是个马脸阿桑奇是个马脸 现阿兰图灵先生也已加入肯德基豪华马脸套餐 Android
<gfrog> freeflying: 另外gopro4发布了
<jusss> 你看缺爷，你继霍金梵高福尔摩斯之后，又接了个高智商神经病，集齐七个就可以召唤神龙让自己变得不那么二缺（或是更二缺）了~听说这片打算冲击奥斯卡，那就坐等缺爷封帝，淡泊明志当然不是问题但是封帝也是件很美好的事啊，就可以叫你缺帝了不是。乳房发育，卧槽那画面太美我不敢看。
<jusss> 今年最期待的电影就是它了
<jusss> 除了女主不满意其它都很棒
<archl> maplebeats:  今天去了禾绿，结果特价优惠卷不能用。多花了40，讨厌。
<archl> maplebeats: 去错了位置了，该去华强北店。倒霉
<maplebeats> archl: = =
<archl> maplebeats: 你需要么，特价的？
<archl> maplebeats: 请你吃哈~
<maplebeats> archl: 不需要- -！
<archl> maplebeats: 怎么了？
<maplebeats> archl: 我明天回去 了
<archl> maplebeats: 噢。对噢。离职了，告别企鹅了
<maplebeats> archl: 没有啊
<archl> maplebeats:  那你补回来？
<maplebeats> archl: 要
<roylez_> Transfusion: uuuu
<roylez_> freeflying: 啥？
<hoxily> jusss: 遇见美女可以偷偷拍照吗？还是必须先经过美女或者美女监护人的同意才行？
<perr> 喵
<hoxily> KFC的店里好像有NoPhoto的警告牌
 * hoxily 挠挠 perr
<archl> hoxily: 必须经过同意
<hoxily> archl: 好麻烦的样子
<iMadper> imtxc: https://github.com/emacs-helm/helm-ls-git
<^k^> ⇪ t: emacs-helm/helm-ls-git · GitHub
<iMadper> imtxc: 你想要的, 快速打开项目内的文件的办法.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我绑定到f12了, 按起来很方便.
<archl> 扯扯扯。
<archl> iMadper:  现在有什么好玩的。
 * archl 想知道怎么去找朋友
<iMadper> archl: 你得知道你想做什么.
<archl> iMadper: 我想要世界都开放
<iMadper> archl: 想办法去做呗
<archl> iMadper:  不知道怎么开始
 * archl 吹 pocoyo
<iMadper> archl: ... ...
 * archl 看 pocoyo 在天上飞，于是不停的吹
<archl> iMadper:  关键是不知道怎么开始能高效
<kandu> archl: 滚，跳了又没钱赚
<archl> kandu:  哈哈我确实没钱赚
<archl> kandu: 另外跳什么？
<kandu> archl: 10:46 < archl> kandu: 跳一个
<kandu> archl: 你在哪个时区？
<archl> kandu:  GMT +8
<archl> kandu: 忘记了上下文
<imtxc> iMadper: 我用那个 helm-file 了
<imtxc> iMadper: 而且我是 svn 玩家
<iMadper> imtxc: ... svn...
<iMadper> imtxc: helm功能真强大
<iMadper> imtxc: 简直无解
<imtxc> iMadper: 对啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我删了之前的配置, 重新弄了一套emacs配置, 现在好用很多.
<iMadper> imtxc: 用company替换了ac
<iMadper> imtxc: 用helm替换了 ido+smex
<imtxc> iMadper: helm ido smex 三休啊
<imtxc> 三P啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 没办法一起用啊.
<iMadper> imtxc: 反正我已经全线投入到helm了.
<imtxc> iMadper: lol
<kandu> iMadper: company 有兼容 ac 的机制么?
<iMadper> kandu: 兼容ac的backend?
<iMadper> kandu: company要兼容ac的啥啊?
<kandu> iMadper: 兼容一些以 ac 为目标的插件？
<iMadper> kandu: 貌似不能直接兼容. 不过我见到的backend都同时支持ac和company
<imtxc> iMadper: 我抄来的配置用着还不错
<iMadper> imtxc: 我以前那个不行了, 用了四年了, 之前配的时候连c都不会写呢
 * iMadper 噗, 现在也不会写
<imtxc> iMadper: 前两天推荐给小孔
<imtxc> iMadper: 他也觉得好
<iMadper> imtxc: 小孔是谁?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我认识好几个姓孔的...
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个频道里的小孔啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个频道里至少有俩...
<iMadper> 小军也有俩
<imtxc> iMadper: http://weibo.com/kroody
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Sina Visitor System
<imtxc> iMadper: 就他
<iMadper> 不认识..
<imtxc> iMadper: https://github.com/redguardtoo/emacs.d
<^k^> ⇪ t: redguardtoo/emacs.d · GitHub
<imtxc> iMadper: C 社的小孔
<imtxc> 还是帽子社的，我忘记了
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦. r社也有小孔
<iMadper> imtxc: c和r都有小孔...
<imtxc> iMadper: 这个配置真的很赞很赞
<imtxc> iMadper: 我抄emacs配置好几年了
<imtxc> iMadper: 下载下来解压直接可用的，就这一个
<iMadper> imtxc: ....
<diggzhang> anyhacker online?
<diggzhang> 想看wmv格式的文件，结果发生如下问题：  No suitable decoder module:VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<onlylove> iMadper: 加班呐？
<Joshua____> 人好多  但没人说话嘛？
<archl> onl
<archl> onlylove:  放假了 huntxu  放假了 都回家去
<Joshua____> 提个问题  有人同时用过archlinux和gentoo么？ 说说建议  正在犹豫是不是装gentoo折腾一下桌面
<onlylove> CPU好就折腾呗
<archl> 。。。折腾发行版的。。。好久不见了
<Joshua____> gentoo比arch 有什么优势么？
<diggzh> 源码
<diggzh> 有种BSD的感觉……
<Joshua____> 也不是折腾发行版  archlinux用的比较舒服 gentoo一编译 就害怕 费时间
<Joshua____> 但看网上说  gentoo好点
<archl> Joshua____ 是对你有用的好么？
<diggzh> 我一直觉得，能快速构建起满足应用场景需求的就行
<Joshua____> 就桌面用而言能  并且好好学习操作系统原理及内部构造的
<Joshua____> arch好点 还是gentoo好点
<diggzh> gentoo！
<MeaCu1pa> 人类是多进程的，费时间，费的是cpu时间不是你的时间
<diggzh> 如果你学习操作系统为什么不试试freeBSD
<Joshua____> 不过也看网上说  想学系统 不如去参加个开源项目 看别人聊聊irc 看看相关的书
<MeaCu1pa> 学习操作系统千万别用Arch和Gentoo
<Joshua____> 为什么？ 学习操作系统千万别用Arch和Gentoo
<MeaCu1pa> Arch是一个经验系统，你只能学到一个最佳经验无脑照做，学不到任何多样化的知识
<onlylove> Joshua____: 自动化程度太高，都给你搞好了
<MeaCu1pa> Gentoo提供太多好用的管理工具，你学不到技能
<onlylove> Joshua____: 要玩，玩lfs
<Joshua____> 懂了  lfs
<MeaCu1pa> lfs也是经验系统
<onlylove> Joshua____: 啥alfs blfs啥的，都是自动化的
<MeaCu1pa> 凡是教你看文档的都是
<Joshua____> 额
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 别光说风凉话，你来个不是经验的
<MeaCu1pa> 试试Fedora Test
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: Fedora Test, 做帽帽的小白鼠
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 烂，不稳定，工具少，但又是业界翘楚
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 没有比这个烂货更合适的了
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 出了问题我找谁去
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 一个垃圾系统，垄断了业界，提供了通用的统一接口，完美的学习系统
<Joshua____> 得  那你们都在用啥系统学习和使用？ 除了windows
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 喷帽帽，找google, 信息多，阿三多
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: RH系最完美
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 我乖乖的去玩openBSD去，你自己玩RH吧
<MeaCu1pa> Joshua____: 别问我我不学系统，拿来用而已
<kandu> 买本 OSDI, 送的光盘里系统就不错
 * MeaCu1pa 话说要学系统的，minix代码都吃透了？
<Joshua____> 那大家都是用的windows
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 你要不要这样
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 你咋不问dos代码吃透没
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove:  怎么说先达到普通大学水平吧
<diggzh> kandu: OSDI ???
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 都是系统，你没理由歧视啊
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: minix 比dos简单多了，又是教学系统
<MeaCu1pa> onlylove: 我是在挑最简单最好上手的
<onlylove> MeaCu1pa: 普通大学不是教的SystemV么
<andyhuzhill> join #ubuntu
<Joshua____> 还是ubuntu里的人多
<Joshua____> 还是啥irc频道热闹的  去看看
<onlylove> 更新了，果然更卡了，kingsoft整天在做甚！
<onlylove> Joshua____: 鸟语频道热闹，去吧
<Joshua____> 你更新啥了？
<Joshua____> ubuntu?
<onlylove> Joshua____: 我更新的东西和你没干系，kingsoft的东西
<FJKong> 小孔来了．．．．
<diggzh> 我现在用elementry OS，1年多了，愈发完善，愈发适合自己，换台机器都不会用了……
<FJKong> 拜见 imtxc
<Joshua____> 虚拟机里装过  漂亮 据说出新的了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我怎么会加班....
<iMadper> FJKong: 孔叔叔早.
<FJKong>  iMadper　我刚起床
<iMadper> FJKong: 所以我说早啊
<Joshua____> 又一个夜班的
<FJKong> iMadper: 是这个ｍｅａｎ
<diggzh> iMadper:  上次你推荐的RH实习工作谢谢，可惜我没有能力去做哈，这几天正在听建议学习shell
<iMadper> FJKong: ... 全角...
<iMadper> diggzh: 面试没过?
<Joshua____> 对了  elementry os和 elive是不是一样？
<diggzh> 发了简历……不合适的样子，要求的技能点我都木有
<diggzh> Joshua____: elive? googling....
<archl> diggzh:  那么难道你要等到明年
<diggzh> archl:  年底就实习了，我恶补
<diggzh> elive OS: Debian meets Enlightenment
<Joshua____> elementry os是ubuntu meets Enlightenment?
<diggzh> ubuntu and gnome3 mees s desinger
<iMadper> FJKong: 你快去填你的表格
<FJKong> iMadper: 是michelle说那个么
<diggzh> ubuntu and gnome3 meets a designer (:P 刚打错了)
<iMadper> FJKong: 昂
<FJKong> iMadper: 你们都面签过了 么
<iMadper> FJKong: .
<iMadper> FJKong: 你没过??? 你都结婚了能不过???
<FJKong> iMadper: 不是 旅行社那个姐姐把我弄到6号了 有点不太爽了
 * archl is listening to 不再联系 by 夏天Alex
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 求解：虚拟机下的Ubuntu连接win7的Oracle数据库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464493 在win7下安装了Oracle的OracleXE112_Win32快捷版数据库，现在想通过在ubuntu下安装Oracle客户端来sqlplus连接到win7下的Oracle数据库服务器 1、Ubuntu下可以安装Oracle数据库的客户端么？哪里下载？ Orac
<^k^>  ─> le官网下载的不知道安装哪一个 2、安装完后环境变量什么的怎么配置，才可以运行 sqlplus 命令？ 统计信息: …
<iMadper> FJKong: lol~
<iMadper> FJKong: 太晚就没航班了啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • wine下安装的同花顺软件,打开信息地雷,面板空白.请哪位大神帮忙解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464494 wine下安装的同花顺软件,打开信息地雷,面板空白.请哪位大神帮忙解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 超超超 — 2014-09-30 21:59
 * archl 抱抱 iMadper  还是好伤心
<FJKong> iMadper: 你就别吓我了 我已经快尿了
<iMadper> archl: 抱抱
<iMadper> FJKong: 你先订票, 不要出票
<iMadper> FJKong: 不过好像也没啥用吧...
<FJKong> iMadper: 两天就没了 没用
<iMadper> FJKong: 你被拒的可能性太小了吧, 你都结婚了
<iMadper> FJKong: 而且资产多, 腰缠万贯
<archl> FJKong: 去哪里啊？
<archl> FJKong: 无聊的话，试试夏威夷航空，几乎不会有没航班的情况
<archl> FJKong: 而且是美国式预订
<slucx> iMadper: mu4e 必须使用offlineimap建索引吗？
<archl> FJKong: 给了信用卡，登机前4小时出票去就好了
<iMadper> slucx: 索引是xapian做
<archl> 如果是去美国
<slucx> 我看网上有人用offlineimap
<iMadper> slucx: 那个不是索引, 是下载你的邮件啊. imap....
<iMadper> slucx: 自己去用就知道了, 又不是多复杂的东西
<slucx> 那mu4e干啥呢？
<iMadper> slucx: 你问我之前, 自己用一下, 就没有什么问题了
<slucx> OK
<FJKong> archl: 感谢建议啊
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-01
<archl> alpha080: 你女儿照片
<archl> alpha080: 交出来
<imtxc> iMadper: 早啊
<archl> imtxc: 看来我的小学美女同桌还是单身哈，我同学好多单身的~85后的悲哀么
<jusss> 从海盗湾搞的magnet地址怎么突然不正确了？如 magnet:?xt=urn:btih:b636191d1ba72a4c0d163edab6ed0cb081b67aa4&dn=22+Jump+Street+%282014%29+%5B1080p%5D+-+CRZBOOST&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.openbittorrent.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.publicbt.com%3A80&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Ftracker.istole.it%3A6969&tr=udp%3A%2F%2Fopen.demonii.com%3A1337
<jusss> 这个是ie的
<jusss> 这个是seamonkey的 magnet:?xt=urn:btih:b636191d1ba72a4c0d163edab6ed0cb081b67aa4&dn=22+Jump+Street+%282014%29+[1080p]+-+CRZBOOST&tr=udp://tracker.openbittorrent.com:80&tr=udp://tracker.publicbt.com:80&tr=udp://tracker.istole.it:6969&tr=udp://open.demonii.com:1337
<jusss> roylez_: ofan hoxily
<imtxc> archl: ......
<archl> imtxc: 我知道好几个单身大龄美女了~和我差不多大的~
 * archl 羡慕至少谈过恋爱的人哈
<alpha080> archl: 一边去。。
<alpha080> archl: 羡慕什么阿，都进了婚姻的坟墓了- -
<archl> alpha080:  我羡慕谈过恋爱的人啊
<archl> alpha080: 到这么大了，我也没有过哈
<alpha080> archl: 谈恋爱有什么好的，迟早跟我一样进坟墓
<archl> alpha080: 其实我也不想了，我并不想要幸福的生活，所以我想分开我的注意力，所以我想找到至少目标类似的人，其实男或女都无所谓了恋爱也无所谓。
<archl> alpha080: 只是羡慕，能找到想要在一起的人
<archl> 哈哈
<alpha080> archl: 没有想在一起，只是无处可逃而已～～
<alpha080> archl: 你的意思是你是双性恋？》
<archl> 当 思维和心灵碰撞的时候，我选择了思维，现在好难受 alpha080  我逃了！
<archl> alpha080: 我是无性恋
<archl> alpha080: 对性不去想
<alpha080> archl: 没关系的，现在可以无性繁殖的
<archl> alpha080: 但是说到底，吸引力还没有足够
<alpha080> archl: johnny cash  -- hurt去听吧
<alpha080> lonely soul~
<archl> alpha080:  告诉我 我很孤单的女孩可能讨厌我了~ 发现我很花心之后~哈
<imtxc> archl: 马蛋
<imtxc> archl: fw 给我啊
<archl> imtxc:  。为啥？话说，我又没见过你，我怎么能把对方推向火坑~
<archl> 哈哈
<imtxc> archl: 我是个好人
<imtxc> archl: 大家都这么说
<alpha080> imtxc: +1
<alpha080> 所以他总被发好人卡
<archl> alpha080: 。。。我从来没被发好人卡啊。。。
<alpha080> 连发好人卡的机会都没有阿，你真可悲。。
<archl> alpha080:  对啊，直接拒绝了~ 从没被喜欢上~
<roylez_> archl: 好人给我的支付宝打点零花钱吧
<archl> roylez_: 我的钱全都转账到父母那里了。
<archl> roylez_: 问 imtxc 要些吧
<archl> roylez_:  我也没几万。
<archl> roylez_: 不够你话
<diggzhang> 啊哈，我可以在linux写mcu51了
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<diggzhang> iMadper: Morning Hacker
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • /usr权限的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464502 今天安装virtualbox，安装xp出现错误，后来查看/usr的属性发现不知道什么时候所有者属性被我改了，chown改回来之后重启桌面就进不去了，The system is running in low-graphics mode，/usr里的所有者和权限如何设置？桌面进不
<^k^>  ─> 去是不是跟这个有关系？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Higeo — 2014-10-01 10:12
<iMadper> diggzhang: call me fisherman.
<diggzhang> iMadper: fisherman?
<archl> iMadper:  im mad person
<iMadper> diggzhang: .
<iMadper> archl: .
<diggzhang> iMadper: define:fisherman
<archl> iMadper:  你的 nick 起源于？
<archl> roy 是 roylez 的英文名？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 房奴和地产商 : 房奴们就像是南孚电池,因为他"巨能还"；地产商就像是哈药六厂,因为他"巨能盖"。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • server 1404安装后，alt-f1出现登录界面，切alt-f7，没有登录界面，正常吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464505 alt-f7好像卡在那里了。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu1404 — 2014-10-01 11:17
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> 冷死了
<archl> imtxc: 。。。我热
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<Ricky1> 有人在Ubuntu上做FPGA的吗？
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M0B/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qgqIRPAwAAB1noqmfZIAALrFwE8t2IAAHW2061.jpg 你好,能交个朋友吗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何让开机启动程序延迟运行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464506 我在gnome-session-properties添加的开机运行 我想让这个程序延迟一点运行,等其他程序起来再起它, 怎么做呢 写一个脚本?然后开机启动脚本? #!/bin/bash sleep n xxx 这样会不会使得系统启动时间变慢啊.. 还有其他
<^k^>  ─> 方法吗? 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2014-10-01 12:41
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/08/Cg-4WFI2r4mIUP60AABtsca7RGUAALrJwOuPuYAAG3J083.jpg 拍照时,要尽量展现出自己的特点
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 你有用过mozilla-plugin-vlc http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464507 吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 GuoMei — 2014-10-01 13:42
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 推荐chrome扩展ThunderLixianAssistant，配合aria2c好用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464510 安装后迅雷离线页面会多出来一个「导出」按钮，支持wget,aria2导出，生成下载命令。 aria2不用多说了吧，压榨带宽，断点续传，极好的东西。 ThunderLixianAssistant.png 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 vickycq — 2014-10-01 13:53
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 遇到个奇怪的问题，tracert返回的都是** ，换个路由器就没问题
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 而且是当前这个路由器，一打开网页就让整个局域网断线
<alvin_rxg> 不要问我……
<alvin_rxg> 从哪里来……
 * archl 想知道兼职可以 保护笔记本也是旅行包的包裹怎么用呢？
<gebjgd> 鸽子都被爆菊了
<gebjgd> knownbad 你怕了么
<gebjgd> knownbad 小心你入境就被爆
<archl> gebjgd:   。关心的事情太少了
<gebjgd> archl 少什么
<archl> gebjgd:  除了没关心的都关心了~
<gebjgd> archl 看热闹而已  关心也没有用
<archl> gebjgd:  嗯  windows 10出来了
<gebjgd> archl 不用win
<archl> gebjgd 不用win
<gebjgd> archl 所以出来不出来和我没有关系
 * archl 抱抱 gebjgd
<jzp113> 大家好
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  15:36
<jzp113> ubuntu开机提示系统错误要报告
<jzp113> 咋弄
<alvin_rxg> 忽略
<jzp113> 哦 我直接吧那报错的卸载了
<alvin_rxg> good job
<jzp113> ubuntu 上可以用spype吗
<jzp113> skype
<alvin_rxg> skype cc happyaron
<iMadper> jzp113: 可以.
<jzp113> 我安装linux版本总是连接不上？
<jzp113> iMadper 你咋弄的
<alvin_rxg> skyep 被墙了？
<jzp113> 你是用什么上的
<jzp113> 反正我总是连接失败
<jzp113> 然后就卸了
<iMadper> jzp113: http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-skype-4-2-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts-or-linux-mint-17.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: How to Install Skype 4.2 in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS or Linux Mint 17 - Enqlu
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 没吧. 我手机不翻墙, 随便聊skype啊
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<jzp113> 哦
<jzp113> 手机我也可以
<jzp113> <iMadper>谢了
 * cherrot cygwin 真是越来越好用了 :D
 * alvin_rxg cygwin 太慢，不如跑虚拟机
<cherrot> alvin_rxg: 我只是做日常开发用 不是跑应用的 :D
<jzp113> “deb: 1: “deb: ‘echo: not found
<jzp113> <iMadper>没找到
<jzp113> 什么意思
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: 哦，例外。不过跑 make 的时候也还是很慢
<iMadper> jzp113: 你执行的什么操作???
 * cherrot 再次鄙视一下强制windows开发办公的破厂子
<jzp113> sudo sh -c ‘echo “deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu trusty partner” >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list’
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /ubuntu
<jzp113> 按照上面写的啊
<alvin_rxg> 引号错了……
<alvin_rxg> cc jzp113 引号错了。英文引号，不是中文引号
<jzp113> 恩恩
<gebjgd> jzp113 天天skype的路过
<jzp113> 谢了
<jzp113> 天天skype？
<cherrot> alvin_rxg: 这符号都被你看出来了。。
<jzp113> 你咋连的
<alvin_rxg> cherrot: 论，字体的重要性 :D
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 发烧3天  好了 之后继续拉肚子  现在在看医生  妈的 刚才前面11个人
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 咋嘞？体质这么弱啊？那你现在穿了多少衣服呀？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 被传染的
<archl> gebjgd: 。终于轮到你了。
<archl> gebjgd:  多了一类抗体
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 之前和吃的一个披萨有关系
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 被隔壁家的小鸟传染的？
<jzp113> <gebjgd>咋连的啊
<jzp113> 拉肚子？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不应该吧……
<archl> gebjgd: 被披萨传染了！！！！
<jzp113> 吃错什么了
<gebjgd> jzp113 直接连
<gebjgd> jzp113 用了6年了
<jzp113> 难道我的是校园网
<jzp113> 被墙了
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: ping 一下 skype 服务器
<gebjgd> archl alvin_rxg 我怀疑是食物中毒
<jzp113> ip多少
<archl> gebjgd: 。你吃的是放在冰箱里很久的pizza么。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 导致的肠胃炎
<jzp113> 没事
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: http://goo.gl/pbnMy2 也可能是这个·
<^k^> ⇪ t: Skype 4.0.0.8 on Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS 64bit : Server... - Skype Community
<gebjgd> archl 中午叫的外卖
<jzp113> 这是人体的保护机制
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就你一个人？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 因为点的东西不同
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 算……工伤么？
<jzp113> http://goo.gl/pbnMy2？
<jzp113> 打不开啊
<alvin_rxg> jzp113: http://community.skype.com/t5/Linux/Skype-4-0-0-8-on-Ubuntu-10-04-4-LTS-64bit-Server-connect-failed/td-p/3451243
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Skype 4.0.0.8 on Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS 64bit : Server... - Skype Community
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 当然不算
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你想的太美了
<alvin_rxg> :-/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 那头疼的 那烧发的
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那餐馆可以举报么？说吃中毒了
<jzp113> 好了
<jzp113> 谢谢啦
<jzp113> 我原来是用4.2 的
<jzp113> 难怪
<jzp113> 这个频道太好了
<jzp113> 还有什么中国的频道吗
<alvin_rxg> 没有了
<ZedFire> 刚装了ubuntu,用easybcd引导安装的那种，然后在ubuntu安装过程中，不是要挂载/  /swap  /home么，因为后两个没找到挂载的分区，我就直接挂载了第一个就直接安装了
<ZedFire> 有什么问题么。。。
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<ZedFire> 还有为什么我的网络连不上
<alvin_rxg> 网线插了么？
<ZedFire> 局域网，但我根据网上说的，也做了。。。但就是连不上
<ZedFire> 插了，路由器上根本没反应
<alvin_rxg> 网线没坏么?
<ZedFire> 没，我换win就能用
<alvin_rxg> ZedFire: 网上让你用啥东西链接的？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 引导程度进入不了用户登陆界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464511 引导程度进入不了用户登陆界面，一直显示黑屏，小弟是新手，请大神帮助 统计信息: 发表于 由 adstat — 2014-10-01 15:47
<ZedFire> 就是局域网，ipv4手动设置
<alvin_rxg> ZedFire: 软件还是命令还是脚本还是神助
<alvin_rxg> afk.
<ZedFire> 没用软件
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 更新下ubuntu字体又变了
<jzp113> 咋回复啊
<jzp113> 好了
<tryit> iMadper, 还加班？
<ZedFire> 系统设置里无线开关打不开
<iMadper> tryit: 加班? 不可能啊.
<tryit> iMadper, 以为你不上班就不挂IRC了
<iMadper> tryit: 也挂.
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg google上我已经写评论了
<ZedFire> 我用这个命令时iwlist wlan0 scan 时，显示的是不支持scan
<jzp113> ubuntu 有英文输入法吗
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: wat?
<archl> jzp113:  英文输入法是说那些会自动填词的么？好像没人做，因为网上说话一般不用那种，文章写的话，用 Office 自己带着。
<jzp113> 恩恩
<jzp113> 就是
<alvin_rxg> archl: fcitx 支持英语输入自动提词
<alvin_rxg> cc jzp113
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 你不知道google map可以写评论？
<archl> alvin_rxg: 用的哪个词库？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦，那个啊。我以为是怎么直接在对方那里写的
<jzp113> 搜狗有联想功能吗
<alvin_rxg> archl: hunspell  的
<jzp113> linux的搜狗没用这功能了
<archl>  /me 没用过搜狗，路过
<alvin_rxg> ZedFire: 你的情况比较复杂，前提条件这儿的人都不清楚，没法帮助你。
<alvin_rxg> /me 也是
<jzp113> 也是
<jzp113> 我在python上面提问
<ZedFire> 嗯嗯
<jzp113> 哎哎 英文太差
<alvin_rxg> ZedFire: 可以去论坛里边提问，把你所有的操作，所有的结果输出，都写清楚，大家才可能帮你分析一下。
<alvin_rxg> ZedFire: btw. 记得注意格式
<gebjgd> ZedFire设备能被认出来
<gebjgd> ZedFire lspci里有网卡？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 我向来看google的评论的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 医生  餐馆  都需要看
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我看了楼下的 zahnartz，一个评论都没有
<alvin_rxg> Zahnarzt
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 哈哈哈  问别人
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 比如我这个医生就不错  所以人多
<gebjgd> 妈了个逼的  到公司今天必须很晚了
<ZedFire> lspci中哪个是网卡名
<gebjgd> ZedFire 你这都不知道？
<gebjgd> ZedFire 还是用win 好些
<ZedFire> 这个是不是  network controller:qualcomm atheros AR9458 wireless network adapter
<ZedFire> 刚大二，又不是计算机专业，就自己瞎琢磨
<gebjgd> ZedFire是
<gebjgd> ZedFire 学历低不是借口
<gebjgd> ZedFire 初中生都有可能知道的比你多
<ZedFire> 。。。。。的确是刚开始接触
<sulit> 有人吗？
<^k^> sulit:点点点.  16:43
<sulit> ^k^: 跟我有仇？
<sulit> 大家又没有听说十月份中国出自己的操作系统？
<sulit> 你们觉得是基于什么开发的？
<gebjgd> sulit rpm的
<sulit> gebjgd: 你听说了？
<gebjgd> sulit 改的  垃圾什么neokylin
<gebjgd> sulit 屎一样的
<sulit> gebjgd: 不是freebsd了，不是以前开发过一个什么麒麟操作系统吗？结果有人就发现是freebsd
<gebjgd> sulit 改了
<sulit> gebjgd: 噢
<^k^> sulit, 这是你的意思是说？  16:52
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö  感觉他们那些人就是骗经费的……不如把经费都给 深度 呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 那不行  你倒不如说  把政权给其他党派呢
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 档天下
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 我还在等  11点了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 2个小时了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不错不错
<gebjgd> 我擦
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg. 我都在考虑今天是否上班
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不用了呗
<sulit> 中国科研界不是那么干净
<gebjgd> 明天在一天  之后就又休息了
<sulit> 不过也有好的
<jzp113> 哈哈
<gebjgd> sulit 比如？
<jzp113> 自己的操作系统没必要
<sulit> 不然神舟也上不了天阿
<jzp113> 把ubuntu改改就可以了
<sulit> gebjgd: 你说呢
<gebjgd> sulit 神舟笔记本上天？
<gebjgd> sulit 吹的？
<sulit> gebjgd: 好吧，我错了，神州飞船
<gebjgd> sulit 上天有什么用？
<sulit> gebjgd: 现在有神多少了？
<sulit> gebjgd: 证明科研界还是有一些实干的人
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 看过那个没用
<gebjgd> sulit 空气问题  食品问题  真普选
<sulit> gebjgd: 而不是都是吹牛逼的
<gebjgd> sulit 关你屁事
<gebjgd> sulit上天你生活就好了？
<jzp113> 有人问上太空有什么用
<sulit> gebjgd: 他们用的我们的钱
<sulit> ge
<sulit> gebjgd: 懂？
<gebjgd> sulit 上天你家的房子就不会被强拆了？
<sulit> gebjgd: 你也是纳税的一份子
<gebjgd> sulit 不是
<sulit> gebjgd: 咱不要以偏概全
<sulit> gebjgd: 这样不好
<gebjgd> sulit 盖毛？
<sulit> gebjgd: 我错了
<sulit> gebjgd: 咱换个话题
<sulit> gebjgd: 你晚饭吃了吗？
<gebjgd> sulit 连人民的死活都不管的政权还有脸申请奥运会  搞航天
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 这个不对
<gebjgd> sulit 午饭还没吃呢
<sulit> gebjgd: 那赶紧先吃饭吧
<jzp113> 看过这个吗NASA科学副总监1970年回信修女为何要探索宇宙
<sulit> gebjgd: 不然可能低血糖
<gebjgd> sulit 才11点
<jzp113> http://jandan.net/2013/10/08/nasa-program.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Quora精选：NASA计划真的有必要吗？
<gebjgd> sulit 刚吃过早餐
<sulit> gebjgd: 你讲什么鸟语？
<jzp113> 这个写的很好
<gebjgd> sulit 不在天朝
<sulit> gebjgd: 我知道
<jzp113> 没人说话了？
<archl> October21: 没回家？
<October21> archl: 没放假……
<archl> October21:  好吧
<jusss> archl: 见过这种键盘吗？ http://imagebin.org/320895
<jusss> roylez_: http://imagebin.org/320895
<jusss> archl: 亮点是鼠标
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求解登陆之后自动返回登陆界面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464512 可以正常进入访客模式，曾因为忘记密码按照网上方法强制把密码改了，然后就出现这种情况......是不是个人配置文件挂了？该如何修复？版本14.0.*** 统计信息: 发表于 由 livermorium — 2014-10-01 18:25
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<jusss> Freebuilder: 来个三键鼠标推荐，要鼠标键是平的，不要滚轮
<wmllz> hello
<^k^> wmllz:点点点.  18:49
<wmllz> 大家好啊
<Freebuilder> jusss, 你把滚轮削平，把轴粘死就好了
<^k^> wmllz:点点点.  18:49
<wmllz> why we can't use chinese
<wmllz> why can't we use chinese
<wmllz> <^^>
<Freebuilder> 楼上说什么呢
<wmllz> мЙţБлМŹ½♪♪♪♪♪♪♪♪
<hoxily> jusss: 有没有收到我发给你的MEMO？
<wmllz> 为什么
<hoxily> wmllz: ？
<wmllz> 我看的都是
<wmllz> 是四饼啊
<wmllz> can someone tell me this reason
<Freebuilder> 凡是没译成中文的都不懂！纯音乐除外！
<jusss> hoxily: 为什么连种子都下不到？百度
<wmllz> i dont see the text
<hoxily> Freebuilder: wmllz 在说什么呢？
<Freebuilder> hoxily, 未知
<wmllz> can you speak in english
<wmllz> ???
<Freebuilder> wmllz, UTF-8
<hoxily> jusss: 你先用迅雷下载好种子再用百度云吧
<wmllz> oh, i see
<wmllz> but where i can convert asscll to utf-8
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<jusss> hoxily: 我还以为是magnet地址错误
<hoxily> Freebuilder: 我猜他在windows上用xchat，然后字体不正确，
<hoxily> 果然
<jusss> 吃饭去了
<hoxily> wmllz: change your font of hexchat to Monospace/Mono
<Freebuilder> wmllz, baidu
<wmllz> ok
<hoxily> wmllz: or SimSun
<wmllz> oh, my gad
<Freebuilder> wmllz, NSimSun
<wmllz> i just forget baidu
<wmllz> thank
<hoxily> wmllz: I can see your typed Chinese, but you cannot see Chinese yourself
<wmllz> 这样啊
<wmllz> 谢谢了
<hoxily> wmllz: it should be font problem
<Freebuilder> wmllz, 现在能说说怎么回事吗？
<hoxily> wmllz: try change font to SimSun/Monospace/Mono
<hoxily> Freebuilder: 简单地说就是HexChat使用的GTK在Windows上有问题，
<Freebuilder> 汉字都粘在一坨了？
<hoxily> Freebuilder: 如果选择了不支持中文的字体，不会像正常Windows下其他字体那样默认回滚到宋体显示。
<Freebuilder> 方框？
<hoxily> Freebuilder: 而是显示成方框，方框里面是十六进制数。
<Freebuilder> Win 版 GTK 用 fontconfig 吗？
<hoxily> 不知道呢
<Freebuilder> 食饭
<hoxily> wmllz: 可以看见中文了吗？（Can you see Chinese now?）
<HoloIRCUser> 可以
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • ubuntu自带的视频播放播放卡，声音比画面快一点，怎么解决？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464513 自带的videos是不是就是Totem？？ 图方便直接sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras后，然后播放银魂第一集1-2集(rmvb)，发现声音比画面快了一点，视频本身是没问题的，不知
<^k^>  ─> 道怎么解决？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yang_11 — 2014-10-01 19:15
<zzg> hoxily:现在ok
<zzg> 了
<jusss>  hoxily: 真三键鼠标来个推荐
 * jusss 想要个三键鼠标，就是中键是按键不是滚轮的
<jusss> 可能平时要经常用中键，滚轮太难按了，
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • ubuntu64位下装playonlinux提示缺少32bits openGL、没有安装wine，请问怎么解决？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464514 wine不是安装软件的时候才对应版本下载吗？为什么还没安装软件就要下载wine了？？ 没有32bits openGL有什么 影响？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 yang_11 — 2014-10-
<^k^>  ─> 01 19:20
<jusss> iGoogle: 有木有三键鼠标推荐，不要滚轮的
<jusss> iGoogle: 平时常用中键
<jusss> 都木有人吗
<hoxily> 没用过这样的鼠标
<jzp113> 买个雷蛇的吧
<hoxily> jusss: 我竟然把影片下载完了……
<jzp113> 什么电影
<jzp113> 介绍下啊
<jzp113> 听说这个传电影蛮快
<jzp113> <hoxily>什么电影啊
<hoxily> TeamCRZBOOST.h4x0rus.22.Jump.Street.2014.1080p.BrRip.x264.AAC.mp4
<jzp113> 这个要这么下啊
<jzp113> 怎么
<jzp113> <hoxily>怎么下 啊
<hoxily> jzp113: http://pan.baidu.com/s/1gdEIwHP
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ TeamCRZBOOST.h4x0rus.22.Jump.Street.2014.1080p.BrRip.x264.AAC.torrent_免费高速下载|百度云 网盘-分享无限制
<hoxily> 1.62GB的东东
<jzp113> <hoxily>你试试直接传给我
<jzp113> 我看看速度快吗
<jzp113> <hoxily>可以吗
<jusss> hoxily: 你把magnet地址做成了torrent?
<alvin_rxg> jusss: magnet 后边的东西就是 torrent 吧
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 给我推荐个三键鼠标
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 要不从德国给我邮寄过来一个也行
<alvin_rxg> jusss: logitech
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 天朝的罗技没有三键的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 全是滚轮的
<alvin_rxg> .......................................................
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 要sun那种是按键的，也就是绘图专用的那种，不要滚轮的，按中键，滚轮太难按
<alvin_rxg> 滚
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】Ubuntu14.04LTS 更改开机引导画面Grub2.02 9ubuntu1 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464515 [Dark_Shine_BURG_by_SWOriginal.png 我想要这个效果，不知道怎么弄？ 我输入 Code: sudo burg-emu 显示的是 001.png 但是我真正的启动引导画面和上面这个一点都不一样。实际的引导画面和没改的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/320895
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 看这个鼠标和键盘
<alvin_rxg> 不看
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 应该是欧洲的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 看看吧
<jusss> 亚马逊和京东连一个三键鼠标都木有
<jusss> 天朝都尼玛的阉割货，擦擦擦擦擦擦擦擦擦擦
<hoxily> jusss: 这种？ http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.BVyBi7&id=9627279990&ns=1#detail
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 正品清华紫光USB光电三键鼠标绘图全新专用1200dpi真作图模具设计-淘宝网 价格:29.90 - 32.90
<hoxily> imagebin.org打不开了。
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯，就是这种
<jusss> hoxily: 罗技新天貂
<jusss> hoxily: 罗技中国的官网都不卖东西，还开网站又何用，2b公司
<jzp113> 没事
<jzp113> 买雷蛇的
<jusss> jzp113: 雷蛇有三键鼠标？
<jzp113> 三键鼠标这个我还真不知道
<jzp113> 你买这么奇怪的鼠标？
<iMadper> 三键鼠标啊, 我小学的时候挺常见的啊
<jusss> 按中键用呀
<jusss> 不停按滚轮，你不手疼吗
<Freebuilder> jusss, 这就手疼了？
<jusss> Freebuilder: 我现在一直使用触摸板，都不用鼠标，可恨的是我的etd触摸板不支持中键！！！
<jusss> Freebuilder: 据说人家synaptics的支持中键
<jusss> asus竟然用etd的触摸板，感觉这点真恶心
<Freebuilder> 我的也没中键，只有两个滚动条
<jusss> 双指下滑就是滚动呀
<hoxily> jusss: 看了半小时，没看懂电影在讲什么。
<Freebuilder> 我的有两个滚动条
<jusss> 双指同时击打触摸板就是右击
<jusss> 三指下滑就是返回桌面
<Freebuilder> 我的只有单指
<jusss> 三指上滑就是切换程序
<jusss> 唯一的缺点就是不支持三指点击充当中键功能
<hoxily> jusss: 为了破案而回校园装学生找线索？
<sulit> 大家晚上好
<sulit> 我想问个问题
<sulit> freebsd下有proc文件系统吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 我还没看，就一个带点色情的搞笑电影吗，不用看那么认真
<Freebuilder> sulit, 看手册
<jusss> Freebuilder: 你什么笔记本只有单指？
<jusss> Freebuilder: dell or lenovo?
<Freebuilder> jusss, 是的，七年前的本子
<jusss> Freebuilder: 或许你的触摸板支持，但是需要你在xorg.conf中配置
<sulit> Freebuilder: 手册是慢慢看的，我一下不好定点，你说说吧
<Freebuilder> jusss, 切换程序甚的就干掉吧，映射一下
<Freebuilder> jusss, 那种能用键盘操作的你还用触摸板，唉
<Freebuilder> sulit, Linux 兼容性
<jusss> Freebuilder: 我现在用触摸板操作比键盘还顺畅不用不停的Alt-Tab呀
<Freebuilder> jusss, 祝你好运
<jusss> Freebuilder: 所以我想要个三键鼠标，实在不行就换touch mouse了
<jusss> 就是touch mouse太尼玛贵了
<sulit> Freebuilder: 那为什么不实现proc呢，不好吗？
<Freebuilder> sulit, Linux 的 proc 也快淘汰了
<jusss> Freebuilder: 看这个鼠标 http://imagebin.org/320895
<Freebuilder> jusss, 滚轮鼠
<Freebuilder> jusss, 问题在你的手，多锻炼锻炼吧，抓奶龙爪手
<sulit> Freebuilder: proc放在内存，不久为了执行高效吗？淘汰的理由是？
<Freebuilder> sulit, /sys
<sulit> Freebuilder: 网站这方面东西不好找，我搜了，你把我当个白痴，稍微介绍一下吧，先谢谢你
<Freebuilder> sulit, /proc 是在系统 API 的基础上模拟统一成了文件系统接口，这需要负担。具体不是很清楚，反正记得几年前就有说要淘汰 /proc 的了。
<Freebuilder> 当 ELF 加载器看到了 Linux 标记，便会替换 proc 结构中的一个指针。 所有的系统调用都通过此指针来索引。 除此以外， 进程被标记以便对 signal trampoline 代码的陷阱向量做特殊处理， 还有一些其他由 Linux® 内核模块来处理的（细微）修补。
<Freebuilder> 不用管 /proc 的。
<sulit> Freebuilder: 谢谢，那么freebsd的uptime放在哪儿？方便调用读取
<Freebuilder> sulit, 不了解
<sulit> Freebuilder: 好的，谢谢你解答我的疑问，虽然我查到过，proc当时的设计就是个失误，但是真的不懂的后面的原理，心中充满了疑惑
<sulit> Freebuilder: 今天能稍微了解一些
<sulit> Freebuilder: 也是好的，谢谢
<sulit> lainme: 大姐头，你今年高寿？
<sulit> lainme: 或者芳龄？
<iMadper> 其实proc和/sys就是系统的abi了
<sulit> iMadper: 噢，那淘汰之后，用什么实现
<sulit> iMadper: 或者freebsd现在用什么实现相应的部分的？
<iMadper> sulit: 现在新的接口都用/sys了啊
<iMadper> 没接触过freebsd
<sulit> iMadper: 我自己再找找看看这些
<sulit> iMadper: 谢谢
<archl> sulit: 。。。
<lainme> sulit: 问这些干嘛
<sulit> lainme: 我会算命
<sulit> lainme: 免费帮你算一挂
<lainme> sulit: 不用
<sulit> lainme: 你家是西安的？
<Ricky1> 还以为这里没人说话的……
<sulit> lainme: 娱乐为主，切莫当真
<sulit> Ricky1: 你说对了，这里没人说话，大家都打字，打字。。。
<Ricky1> sulit: 呵呵～
<Ricky1> sulit: 刚接触，还不太懂～
<sulit> Ricky1: 有点幽默精神好不？
<sulit> Ricky1: 一点都不像出来混的
<iMadper> ...
<Ricky1> sulit: 嘿嘿～～
<archl> lainme:  国庆还在工作吗？
<archl> iMadper:  啊啊，好不容易鼓起勇气要买 富士XQ1，结果没货了~
<archl> iMadper: 哈哈，我果然买啥都慢
<iMadper> archl: 不剁手是好事
<archl> iMadper:  http://www.shihuo.cn/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 识货 - 高性价比商品导购 价格:￥299.00
<jusss> lainme: iMadper , win下能用键盘模拟鼠标中键吗？什么软件可以？
<jusss> 据说mac下有个叫middleclick的可以
<iMadper> jusss: 买个三键鼠标吧. 很便宜的.
<archl> ima
<archl> iMadper:  三键鼠标？
<iMadper> jusss: archl: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.6.TP0MC0&id=13783924329&ns=1#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ （新到货）原装进口 SUN太阳 真三键 鼠标 USB接口(制图专用）-淘宝网 价格:29.00
<jzp113> 是货上面假货多
<jzp113> 识货上面
<iMadper> 不是假货多, 而是, 都是洋垃圾
<iMadper> 这种东西值当的造假? 造假也是有成本的啊, 这东西没人买. 都是二手的, 国外淘汰过来的洋垃圾
<Ricky1> 我也想弄个无线鼠标～有没有好推荐～？
<Ricky1> 想弄个罗技的～
<archl> iMadper: 洋拉圾啊
<archl> iMadper:  我就是卖过洋拉圾给洋人的
<iMadper> archl: 很正常啊.
<archl> Ricky1:  无线鼠标啊。 MX950 以上级别
<archl> iMadper:  我突然想问，难道不是从小就是男女同桌么？很多地方必须是同性同桌？
<iMadper> archl: 看班主任心情.
<Ricky1> archl: 不是的
<October21> archl: 怎么突然研究这个？
<archl> ？男的多没办法
<archl> October21: 今天别人说到了
<lainme> archl: 没有
<October21> archl: 这是必然的嘛
<Ricky1> archl:我们高一的班主任就是个变态，高二高三的班主任就很好
<jzp113> <iMadper>洋垃圾啊
<jzp113> <iMadper>害我们同学当宝
<archl> lainme: 吃了一天？
<jusss> archl: 我从小学到高中，全是同性同桌
<archl> Ricky1: 噢
<archl> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> archl: 我们河北比较保守
<Ricky1> jusss: 默哀……
<jusss> archl: Ricky1，估计在英国这样会发展出一大票子gay
<jusss> archl: Ricky1，国外不是还有男校和女校吗
<jzp113> 同桌
<jzp113> 我从小就和女的同桌
<archl> jusss: 不会的，发明男女校的就是欧洲吧
<jusss> 我们比他们还好点吧，
<Ricky1> jusss: 男校和女校不占主流吧
<archl> 因为今天小学同桌加了我联系。呃。时间匆匆
<sulit> 我也喜欢上了我的同桌
<jusss> Ricky1: 天朝没有，国外有
<jusss> Ricky1: 还是名校
<jusss> 看那些天才们好多都是男校出来的
<archl> sulit: 喜欢同桌很正常的
<sulit> 关键是人家有男朋友拉
<archl> sulit: 因为人都喜欢对自己好的人
<sulit> 我是不是作践自己阿
<archl> sulit: 那又啥关系？
<archl> sulit: 喜欢对方就一定要发生关系么？
<jusss> sulit: 你不是喜欢同桌的男朋友吗？lol
<Ricky1> sulit: 喜欢是一回事，追不追是另一回事
<sulit> archl: 好些年了，10年了吧
<sulit> jusss: 给我点面子
<jusss> archl: 不以交配为目的的交往都是刷流氓
<sulit> Ricky1: 我是闷骚型的
<archl> jusss:  你和男的交配了？
<archl> jusss: 。。。
<archl> jusss: 去死吧
<October21> jusss: 成功了么？
<sulit> Ricky1: 一般很少说话
<jusss> October21: 什么？
<October21> jusss: 交配啊
<O0XX> iMadper: 哥也开始重构我的dotemacs了
<iMadper> O0XX: lol~
<O0XX> iMadper: 我试了company...貌似是简单点
<O0XX> iMadper: 还有，你runtime.GOMAXPROCS(9)这个用错了
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个不是你理解的字面意思
<sulit> O0XX: 有emacs的手残吗？
<iMadper> O0XX: (global-set-key (kbd "C-x b") 'helm-buffers-list)
<iMadper> O0XX: 错了???
<O0XX> iMadper: 对的...这个地方特别坑
<sulit> O
<O0XX> iMadper: 不过无所谓，放着就放着
<iMadper> O0XX: GOMAXPROCS 设置了同时运行的 CPU 的最大数量,并返回之前的设置。如果 n < 1,不会改变当前设置。当调度得到改进后,这将被移除。
<iMadper> O0XX: 虽然 goroutine 是并发执行的,但是它们并不是并行运行的。如果不告诉 Go 额外的东西,同一时刻只会有一个 goroutine 执行。利用 runtime.GOMAXPROCS(n) 可以设置goroutine 并行执行的数量。来自文档:
<sulit> https://pub.allbsd.org/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /
<iMadper> O0XX: nnnd, 书上这么说的啊
<iMadper> O0XX: (global-set-key (kbd "C-x b") 'helm-buffers-list)  这个, 好用.
<jusss> O0XX: 构建完了，贴出来共享下
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见双薪妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> archl: 拜见罗姐姐
<happyaron> cherrot: 拜见萌萌哒妹子壕，好久不见
<O0XX> iMadper: 这个地方你要看下最新的实现，现在一般都不建议设置这个，而让runtime自己设置，而且一般是设置成 runtime.NumCPU()+1
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕
<jusss> iMadper: O0XX,为什么我看到国外的.emacs里多是用`而不是' ?
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<happyaron> O0XX: 拜见黑猫
<jusss> 后面如果不@的话，这两个是一样的呀
<archl> happyaron:  拜见蓉姐姐
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见七大洲携5D3遨游睡浴缸妹子
<happyaron> archl: 你在说谁
<O0XX> happyaron: 拜见七大洲携5D3遨游睡浴缸妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: 你在说睡
<happyaron> O0XX: 你在说谁
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见带尾巴的面条主席
<iMadper> O0XX: 我没叫错aron吧?
<archl> happyaron:  给你一篇文章 http://www.jianshu.com/p/0a71e273b952
<^k^> archl: ⇪ 国庆长假出游艳遇指南 - 简书
<happyaron> iMadper: 错了
<iMadper> happyaron: 没问你
<happyaron> archl: 你自己留着吧。lol
<archl> happyaron: 这是适合你的，今天一群人嘲笑我是处男，以后我怎么解释？
<O0XX> iMadper: helm-buffers-list和默认的有啥区别？
<archl> happyaron: 我不需要
<O0XX> iMadper: 说了六大洲，其他的都没错
<iMadper> O0XX: 好看. 而且, 终于可以区分你的1000个main.go了
<sulit> archl: 我也是
<happyaron> archl: 俩选择，要么就淡定，要么就去dabaojian改变这情况
<iMadper> O0XX: 哦, 六大洲
<O0XX> iMadper: 赞
<O0XX> archl: 俩选择，要么就淡定，要么就去dabaojian改变这情况
<sulit> archl: 这下就不用解释了，咱们洁身自好
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见六大洲携5D3遨游睡浴缸妹子
<O0XX> archl: 建议选择大宝剑
<iMadper> archl: 俩选择，要么就淡定，要么就去dabaojian改变这情况
<happyaron> iMadper O0XX 妈蛋
<archl> 。。。
<O0XX> happyaron: 拜见六大洲携5D3遨游睡浴缸妹子
<happyaron> iMadper O0XX 妈蛋
<archl> sulit: 不解释。。。
<straybird> N久不来一次，这里还是一圈自熟的人一起玩，哈哈哈。
<iMadper> archl: 建议选择大宝剑
<archl> iMadper: 。。。
<archl> iMadper: 砍人么
<iMadper> archl: 大宝剑是用来打洞的, 不是用来砍人的. 刀是用来砍的, 剑是"刺", "挑"
<happyaron> freeflying: 拜见频道第一壕
<archl> iMadper: 我在成都看朋友大剑砍西瓜
<iMadper> O0XX: 有没有觉得现在日本机房特别慢?
<sulit> archl: 建议继续洁身自好，不然他们就笑话我乐
 * archl 拜见 happyaron  freeflying  双壕
<happyaron> archl: 我没法和 freeflying 相提并论
<archl> sulit: 好吧
<happyaron> archl: 能的只有adam
<happyaron> archl: iMadper 使使劲或许有希望
<archl> happyaron:  嗯。adam和 freeflying不一样， adam 穷的只剩钱了
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> iMadper: 罗姐貌似学坏了
<happyaron> iMadper: 都是你们这些坏银带的
<happyaron> O0XX: 还有你
<iMadper> happyaron: 我没戏, 我没有你这张百人斩的脸.
<archl> happyaron:  明明是你
<happyaron> iMadper: 你是千人斩啊
<happyaron> archl: ...
<iMadper> O0XX: 今天我登陆上去upgrade, 发现下载速度才100+kb/s
<iMadper> O0XX: 日本机房, 不应该这么慢的网速啊
<iMadper> O0XX: (global-set-key (kbd "C-c h o") 'helm-occur)  这个值得一用.
<archl> happyaron:  你们这群宅男，真该去酒吧喝酒
<archl> 整天泡着不要上网了
<jusss> iMadper: 修改regedit可以交换caps和ctrl,那是不是也可以交换中键？
<happyaron> archl: iMadper 比我还宅好不好
<iMadper> jusss: 我不会啊.
<happyaron> archl: 不要没事朝我开枪。。。
<archl> happyaron: 我不信
<happyaron> archl: 你看他irc在线时间就知道啦
<iMadper> happyaron: archl 的眼睛是雪亮的.
<happyaron> iMadper: 魂淡
 * jusss 求救win大神，怎么修改regedit交换中键？
<iMadper> archl: 上网是最廉价的消磨时光的办法啊
 * jusss 我擦，我突然发现win的super+数字竟然是切程序，和我fvwm下的super+数字切page异曲同工呀，我能告它抄袭我吗
<archl> iMadper:  其实和别人出去不贵啊
<straybird> 其实天天泡在网上也挺无聊的。
<straybird> 不过确实很便宜，如果乃找到事情做也能很快消磨时间，出去太麻烦了。
<October21> 找妹子呗
<archl> October21: 那就贵了
<archl> October21 找妹子，真心除非妹子已经许给你或者不理踩你
<archl> 否则都很贵
<archl> 哈哈
<October21> 女为悦己者容嘛
<archl> October21: 未必
<archl> October21: 为自己也可以
<October21> 好吧
<October21> archl: 现在不相信爱情了么？
<archl> October21:  相信我可以克服爱情了
<archl> October21: 哈，即使再怎么样，还是有互相隐瞒不说的事情
<archl> October21: 等到无法挽回的时候或者走到尽头的时候再说
<straybird> 从这边先撤退了。主频道流速太快看不过来。
<lpy> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> lpy: 土豪.
<lpy> 我上线 moz 就有人给我打招呼。。。
<lpy> iMadper: 滚粗！
<lpy> iMadper: 壕 我们做朋友！
<iMadper> lpy: 然后你就问, 给不给offer, 不给offer少跟我打招呼
<iMadper> lpy: ... ...
<lpy> iMadper: 有道理！
<hoxily> jusss: 听过“9月我不撸”吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 没有
 * archl 哈哈的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 上周六去kinderflohmarkt最大的收获就是１５欧买到了一套火车＋轨道
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ３个动力火车头　一堆Anhänger 还有各种轨道
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你自己要玩的吧
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 给小孩
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 你自己玩的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太便宜了
<sig> 住小房子有一个好处：不能买太多没用的东西。。。
<gebjgd> sig, 房子会越来越大的
<sig> 那个有点是个个人选择吧
<gebjgd> sig, 有了家庭孩子　　你不可能永远住小房子
<sig> 就是。。。 I:
<imtxc> happyaron: momo
<imtxc> iMadper: momo
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-02
<xuing> 诶..新人终于找到个中文频道0.0
<xuing> -.- 没人么..
<iMadper> imtxc: momo
<archl> 从亚马逊买了6个包，全退了！
<archl> iMadper:  话说对我来说，小于50L的包都太短
<iMadper> archl: ... ... 我32L的用的很好啊
<archl> iMadper:  短啊，我的身体长
<archl> iMadper: 我现在这个 52cm，看起来短一节
<iMadper> archl: 背包分大小号的, 跟容量没关系.
 * archl 的躯干长度达到70厘米。。
<archl> iMadper: 那是高大上的包
<iMadper> archl: 同样30L的, 有S/M/L  分别适合不同身高
<archl> iMadper: 我等只买低于200元的享受不到那待遇啊
<iMadper> archl: 50L的, 用不到吧?
<archl> iMadper: 不需要用到啊
<archl> iMadper: 不过就会太重了。。。1.6公斤。。。
<iMadper> archl: 包要撑满了才好看.
<archl> iMadper: 丫丫 好可怕的说法
<archl> iMadper: 未必拉
<iMadper> archl: 空包都瘪下去了
<archl> iMadper: 我被围着问包的时候也没撑多满
<archl> iMadper: 但是我还是准备把它退了。。。
<iMadper> ...
<archl> iMadper: 单纯好看不是事情啊
<imtxc> archl: ....
<archl> iMadper:  然后旁边的驴友告诉我我买的第二个是骑行包，硬背负系统的。 cc imtxc
<imtxc> archl: 你丫折腾人亚马逊做啥
<imtxc> archl: 不能这样啊，这样不合适的，少年
<imtxc> iMadper: 最近咋没啥值得买的好东西捏
<archl> imtxc:  有啊有啊，飞行器
<iMadper> imtxc: 是没啥啊. 也没啥钱可以买啊
<archl> imtxc:  http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B001LNNEG2?t=guangdiu-23&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&tag=hupushihuo-23&linkCode=ur2&camp=536&creative=3200
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Durex 杜蕾斯 避孕套安全套至尊超薄12只+love10只+热感超薄6只 赠至尊超薄倍滑1片-个护健康-亚马逊中国 价格:￥ 148.90
<imtxc> archl: 咋
<archl> imtxc:  多用多用
<imtxc> archl: 冈社++
<archl> imtxc:  噢，不懂
<imtxc> archl: 003 啊
<archl> imtxc: 。。。那是什么。。。
<archl> 我从来没用过这类东西。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 相模001啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 冈本003在相模001面前简直不值一提
<imtxc> iMadper: 买不到，买不起，你要这么说，啥玩意儿在中出面前不用提。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说得对
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.17.8XNBOg&id=41222716950&ns=1#detail
<imtxc> 冈本的001据说更贵？
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 日本Sagami 相模幸福001避孕套 0.01mm安全套 5只装 超薄冈本002-淘宝网 价格:88.00
<iMadper> imtxc: 相模貌似比冈本的好?
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.23.I6HPf1&id=19530042876&ns=1#detail
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 日本冈本002超薄避孕套0.02mm安全套6片装比003薄001柔相模002-淘宝网 价格:50.00
<imtxc> 不敢淘宝买，奸商给扎洞洞就完了，花那么大价钱，担中出的风险
<imtxc> 这是 002 嘛
<imtxc> 我一直觉得淘宝上买tt的商家跟本地的各种××医院有合作
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ....
<imtxc> 中药这货到底有没有用
<imtxc> archl: 买买买，买刚才imadper推荐的001 吧
<archl> imtxc:  我觉得毫无用处啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 有啊, 比如, 云南白药用多了能死人. 你能说这药没用?
<imtxc> archl: 出门带着啊，你这么俊的脸，万一被喝醉的看上
<archl> imtxc:  找到一个想要用的对象，还要对方同意，猴年马月的事情
<iMadper> imtxc: 比如, 伤口不用云南白药, 半个月就愈合了. 用了云南白药少说要仨月才能好
<archl> imtxc: 有2个带着
<iMadper> imtxc: 你能说这药没用?
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 唉，劝不动家里人
<imtxc> archl: 恩，带着就好，主要是防身
<archl> imtxc: 。。。
<xuing> 0.0
<imtxc> archl: 所以说，能薄一点的是一点，这样不会显粗，你收到的伤害会小点儿。。。
<imtxc> 最好带黑色的，黑色的也显瘦
<archl> imtxc: 。。。完全不懂啊！！！
<archl> ？？？
<archl> imtxc: 薄和伤害有什么关系？
<archl> 显粗？
<imtxc> http://news.163.com/photoview/00AN0001/75146.html#p=A7F5N7S000AN0001
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 习近平、江泽民、胡锦涛等出席国庆招待会_网易新闻
<imtxc> 这是三花聚顶？
<imtxc> archl: 下单没有
<archl> imtxc: 下单什么？
<imtxc> 001 啊 archl
<archl> imtxc:  没有。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine-1.7.27成功pdf-xchanger viewer,但注释存盘时出错,请指点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464523 保存的出错信息： Unhandled exception: page fault on read access to 0x00000030 in 64-bit code (0x000000014037ef16). Register dump: rip:000000014037ef16 rsp:0000000000234130 rbp:0000000000000000 eflags:00010246 ( R- -- I Z- -P
<^k^>  ─> - ) rax:0000000000000000 rbx:00000000023562b0 rcx:0000000000000000 rdx:0000000000000000 rsi:0000000000000000 rdi:0000000000000000 r8:00000000 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Adobe Reader退出Linux http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464524 Adobe Reader已经不再吸引Linux用户，因此Adobe决定，将Linux从Reader的支持系统列表中删除。这不是Adobe的首款产品放弃对Linux的支持，之前，Adobe Air就放弃了对Linux的支持；Flash虽然仍然支持Linux，但已经多年没有更新过了
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • [转帖]Linux成就了阿里巴巴上市 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464525 近日，我经常坐在海边深思阿里巴巴上市问题，有感。 对于互联网企业来说言，其产品就是基于网络的各种服务，因此，支撑这些网络服务的基础架构无疑就是企业存在的首要因素。互联网企业的信息
<freeflying> imtxc: 没出去把妹啊
<freeflying> iMadper: 出门玩去
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 华媒：是什么让中国民众对国产操作系统如此冷漠 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464526 来源：环球时报 什么让我们对国产操作系统冷漠如此 我是八零后。在我蹒跚学步的时候正赶上“物价闯关”，父母拿出他们的全部积蓄，以998元的价格购置了一台14英寸的成都牌彩
<^k^>  ─> 电。这台彩电陪伴了我整个童年，一直到小学四年级才正式退役。直到今天，它仍然在家里某个角落静静呆 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • LibreOffice四岁了！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464527 来源：驱动之家 Linux基金会旗下的著名开源办公套件LibreOffice四周年了。 四年前，2010年9月28日，一群开发人员从OpenOffice.org独立出来，开始了LibreOffice，他们的目标就是创造出比OpenOffice更好的办公套件。 当时Linux社
<^k^>  ─> 区比不看好LibreOffice，认为他们和OpenOffice有太多的交叉，只会慢慢消失。但是LibreOffice超出了所有人的预期 …
<iMadper> freeflying: 在家写代码
<archl> 我慢慢的消失了
<imtxc> freeflying: 在家写代码啊
<jusss`> jusss: .
<jusss> 我擦，一个erc同时登录2个nick
<jusss`> 真厉害
<jusss> 这样可以把多个频道合到一个窗口聊天，真棒!
<jusss> roylez_: .
<archl> 再大声也是。倾听
<tonghuix-mobile> 个位早上好
<tonghuix-mobile> 各位
<cherrot> happyaron: 早啊 竟然没出去玩儿
<cherrot> tonghuix: 早~
<Ricky1> 提一个问题：我的电脑是64位的，之前为了运行一些软件，在dpkg上设置了对i386的支持。但是当我apt-get install一些软件的时候，它会跟我说amd64和i386的包冲突。虽然可以在后面加:amd64来明确声明要下载的版本，但我还是想知道怎么样可以让它默认下载amd64的软件。
<archl> cherrot: 你也没出去玩。。。
 * archl 认为这个频道活跃的都是苦逼
<archl> 看上这个了 http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ASUS-ZENBOOK-UX31LA-DS71T-13-3-FHD-Touchscreen-i7-4500U-8GB-128GB-SSD-/251660121535?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item3a981cb5bf  5500元
<^k^> archl: ⇪ New Asus Zenbook UX31LA DS71T 13 3" FHD Touchscreen i7 4500U 8GB 128GB SSD | eBay 价格: RMB 3,990.36
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7与ubuntu双系统启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464528 大家好，纯小白，本本是thinkpad E440，预装linux，后来换成windows了，但是现在因为需要，我装了win7与ubuntu14.04双系统，我还修改在ubuntu进入live，执行sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1 count=8 seek=512后，ubuntu下才能识
<^k^>  ─> 别空白分区，但是这样一修改后，win7就启动不了了，一直蓝屏，说有什么detect，我在网上查了好多，但是 …
<archl> cherrot imtxc  我终于买了一个相机 http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00GFDDJAE/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Fujifilm 富士-FUJIFILM 富士 XQ1 数码相机(黑色)-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱 价格:￥ 1,847.90
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 真欢乐呀。。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464530 几天前，笔记本晚上下载，没安装电池，被ld拔了电源，其间运行着pidgin qq。重新进系统，输入法图标消失，fcitx消失。运行pidgin，无图标。 反正无图标，一切，也正常。都习惯了。 欢乐来了！！！！
<cherrot_> archl: 加班打游戏
<archl> cherrot_:  好孩子
<archl> cherrot_:  我看到有人还在宣传 teeworlds 呢
<cherrot> archl: 多好玩儿~
<archl> cherrot:  我还是想要 liero
<cherrot> archl: 嘎？
<archl> cherrot:  哈，liero的话，我觉得我不输给世界冠军
<cherrot> archl: 什么liero
<archl> cherrot: 游戏啊。1999年出的一个和teeworlds 类似的
<archl> cherrot: 现在还是以单机为主
<cherrot> archl: 没听过。。
<archl> cherrot http://www.openlierox.net/downloads/
<^k^> archl: ⇪ Downloads - OpenLieroX
<archl> cherrot:  其实 teeworlds 和 soldat 和现在流行的那些 都比不上他们的前任吧 liero 和 clonk
<lpy> iMadper: OwO
 * archl 的手机电池快完蛋了。
 * archl 需要买新电池了。。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 土豪
<imtxc> cherrot: 你是加7天班赚21天工资然后请假21天错封带妹子们和相机一起去啪啪啪的豪么
<cherrot> imtxc: 只有前三天有钱。。
 * cherrot 谁要我的相机 便宜大甩卖。。
<imtxc> cherrot: 我要，25 元收 d610
<imtxc> cherrot: 这两天玩胶片呢
<cherrot> imtxc: 土豪
<imtxc> cherrot: 家里有个老古董这个 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.QMylV6&id=36967278969&ns=1#detail
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 【复古礼物国货精品】海鸥DF-2 DF2+50/1.8 MD口135胶片单反相机-淘宝网 价格:320.00
<cherrot> imtxc: 当收藏品拍卖了吧
<imtxc> cherrot: 卖也卖不了几个钱
<imtxc> cherrot: 玩玩拍两张得了
<imtxc> cherrot: 你看淘宝上都卖一两百
<imtxc> cherrot: 话说最近d7100 啥的经常降价啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 神烦
<imtxc> cherrot: 留着送人吧
<archl> cherrot:  赶紧卖掉
<imtxc> cherrot: 再卖也估计卖不了啥价格
<cherrot> imtxc: 银子啊都是
<archl> cherrot:  你在taobao二手发出去了么？
<imtxc> lightmeter 这软件不会用啊
<cherrot> archl: 没发布  没空看这个。。
<cherrot> 过两天不上班了 在人人 58上挂一挂好了
<imtxc> cherrot: 你挂了多少价格
<cherrot> 我打算套机4500  机身3700 啊
<cherrot> imtxc: 还没挂呢  至今都在熟人圈
<archl> cherrot: 快点发布啊，就卖的快
<cherrot> archl: 后天再说
<archl> cherrot: 用10分钟一切搞定
<archl> cherrot: taobao二手卖比58那些简单
<cherrot> archl: 真的？
<archl> imtxc:  计算进光量么
<cherrot> archl: 我瞅瞅去
<archl> cherrot: 全国卖d7000的就有 200人。。。 卖我刚买的xq1相机的只有2人。。。
 * archl 入坑哈
<archl> imtxc:  好处大概就是这相机用一年卖掉也损失不了几个钱的
<archl> imtxc: iMadper 我也买了youku会员，3个月，据说10元。促销中
<imtxc> archl: 对啊
<imtxc> archl: 测光
<imtxc> iMadper， cherrot 网上那些把人贴的胶片拍的照片是怎么弄出来的？
<imtxc> 不会是洗出来的相片然后拍的吧？
<cherrot> imtxc: 什么意思？
<imtxc> cherrot: 网上不是有人会贴自己用胶片拍的照片么
<imtxc> cherrot: 那是怎么弄成电子版的
<cherrot> imtxc: 扫描的吧
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.34.hH3Tgu&id=17418260778&ns=1#detail
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 硬件1400万像素插值1700万像素高清专业便携式底片扫描仪胶片扫描-淘宝网 价格:489.00
<imtxc> 哦，这货吧？
 * cherrot 我应该十一前发帖的。。唉
<archl> imtxc: 其实底片的更好
<imtxc> archl: 啥
<archl> imtxc: 感觉比拍立得好拉
<archl> cherrot:  十一之后大家都开始卖相机了~
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 两者差异 :    甲:"外交官与女人之间,有何差别?"   乙:"外交官说'是'就是'也许'；说'也许'多半意味着不'；而直接说'不'的,就不是外交官了。相反,女人说'不'就是'也许'；说:'也许'多半意味着'是'；而直接说'是'的,就不是一个女人。 
<imtxc> archl: 那当然
<archl> imtxc:  可惜我的相机是10.7才能到。
<alvin_rxg> 请问各位， linux 下边有啥“驱动”的管理工具？ 类似 驱动精灵，三六〇驱动大师 这种
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你来发起今天的笑话？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, kde不是有个hdinfo么
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 对。之前一直没注意到。昨天才发现 cpu 一直跑在  powersave 模式上。udev识别的 cpu 使用了 intel_pstate。archlinux 官方说也推荐这个……可是论坛里好多人碰到这 module 不能正常识别 intel core cpu ……都是推荐关闭 intel_pstate，使用 acpi-cpu*
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 所以想找个东东，做个“全身检查”
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, powersave?
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 名义上是  powersave，实际的感觉是 conservative
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 然后换成 acpi-cpufreq 之后，就是 ondemand 了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 用cpupower不行？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: cpupower 又不是管驱动的… 驱动不对，怎么改它都是 powersave
<ArchStacker> 我跑MIPS下的debian，有个文件明明在那，我让它执行的时候它却告诉我没有这个文件，是什么情况啊？
<alvin_rxg> ArchStacker: 没有哪个文件
<ArchStacker> alvin_rxg: 我自己的一个可执行文件
<gebjgd> ArchStacker, ls -ahlrt　看运行属性
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö ahlrt ？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 向来全上
<alvin_rxg> 好吧。一般是 ll 够了
<ArchStacker> alvin_rxg: 看哪部分，rwx？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不够
<freeflying> roylez_: 在？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 准备送小孩去kita
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, １岁5个月
<alvin_rxg> ArchStacker: 有 x 权限是可以运行的。主要是你的情况是啥
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 哦~好快啊……
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 估计你孩子四岁五岁的时候，我才有希望……
<ArchStacker> 还有特别奇怪的是，假如我要运行的是abcd这个程序，如果我把它放到/bin里面，然后输入abcd执行的话它会告诉我/bin/abcd:No such file or dic……
<ArchStacker> alvin_rxg: -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8.8K Oct 2 07:19
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 时间就是快
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 就是。姑娘最美的年华，我没有在身边。哎……
<ArchStacker> No such file or directory  报错是这个，正常应该是没有这个命令吧
<alvin_rxg> ArchStacker: 跟我以前碰到的情况不一样…
<alvin_rxg> ArchStacker: which abcd ?
<alvin_rxg> 不是不是，问题在于文件本身似乎
<archl> gebjgd: 你没有希望
<gebjgd> ArchStacker, 自己的程序应该放在/usr/local/bin
<ArchStacker> alvin_rxg: which结果正确
<archl> alvin_rxg: 错了我说错了
<ArchStacker> gebjgd: 那我./它也告诉我没有这个文件啊
<gebjgd> ArchStacker, 直接放在/bin ? 好歹也放在/usr/bin啊
<alvin_rxg> ArchStacker: 二进制文件？
<gebjgd> ArchStacker, 从来不往/bin放东西
<ArchStacker> alvin_rxg: 是
<alvin_rxg> ArchStacker: trace 吧…… 文件自己的问题
<ArchStacker> 关键是./在当前目录下运行就运行不了啊，我放bin仅作测试用
<alvin_rxg> ArchStacker: 不是。我是怀疑你的 可执行文件 a 在运行的时候，想要读取另外一个文件 b。然后 b 不存在。 仅猜测
<ArchStacker> alvin_rxg: 但报的错就是该文件找不到啊
<gebjgd> ArchStacker, 你的二进制文件在别的地方可以运行？
<alvin_rxg> ArchStacker: 所以 trace 一下看看，它里边是哪个文件没有
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 加个 “曾经”
<alvin_rxg> 你的二进制文件 “曾经” 在别的地方可以运行？
<ArchStacker> alvin_rxg: 我没在别的地方试过
<ArchStacker> 注意我一开始的前提啊，是mips程序
<jusss> roylez_: 你头像真像老版的霍元甲里的陈真。。。
<gebjgd> ArchStacker, mips程序要在mips架构上运行
<alvin_rxg> ArchStacker: 就是说，你的二进制不是 mips compatible ？
<gebjgd> ArchStacker, 说白了就是垃圾龙芯
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö 难道是从 intel 平台拷贝过来的 bin 文件？…… lol
<ArchStacker> 所以我现在用qemu跑mips的debian啊
<jusss> roylez_: 我看了你那篇capslock重定义的文章，然后我把win下的capslock设成那样了，按一下就释放是esc,按住再按别的的键就是ctrl,左ctrl是capslock,右ctrl是鼠标中键
<ArchStacker> bin文件肯定是mips架构的
<alvin_rxg> ArchStacker: 所以，你能 trace 一下么？
<jusss> 把capslock改成esc和ctrl键，无论是vi还是emacs都很赞！
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 姑娘，你的手真小
<ArchStacker> alvin_rxg: 是strace还是ltrace?
<jusss> 按一下是esc,按住就是ctrl, 想到这点的人很棒
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我是男的！
<ArchStacker> jusss: 有键盘是这个功能吗
<jusss> ArchStacker: 需要软件
<jusss> 貌似没这种键盘还
<ArchStacker> jusss: 话说现在vim基本用不到Esc啊
<jusss> ArchStacker: vim不是不停esc吗？难道你C-[或C-c ?
<ArchStacker> jusss: C-[挺好的啊
<jusss> ArchStacker: [键太难按
<jusss> ArchStacker: 要是键盘没有[键怎么办
<ArchStacker> jusss: 还好吧，两手一起按
<ArchStacker> jusss: 还有没有的？至今没见过……
<jusss> 明明一个手指头能完成的，非要2个去完成
<alvin_rxg> cc ArchStacker strace 和 ltrace 都可以吧
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 一手键盘一手鼠标？
<jusss> ArchStacker: 以前就没有，要不c89就不会出三字母词了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 木有鼠标，我现在只用触摸板，触摸板比鼠标好使多了
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 再也不用咯吱咯吱点鼠标了，
<alvin_rxg> ...
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 昨天还是前天你不是说要用来作图的么？ touchpad 那么差的定位能力……
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 双指击打就是右键，右ctrl键就是中键，三指左右滑动就是pg up pd dn,双指上下左右滑动，就是滚轮
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://mouse.zol.com.cn/82/826875.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 无滚轮鼠标系列一_罗技 MX Air鼠标_键鼠导购教学-中关村在线
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 定位！multiple touch 我当然知道
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我说要买作图鼠标是看中了那个中键是个按钮不是滚轮，绘图专用的都不是滚轮，so我想要那样个
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 鼠标定位……不是按滚轮……你都没理解我说啥
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 鼠标定位那是啥？
<jusss> 不理解
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 用一个手指，轻抚你的 touchpad，让屏幕上的 cursor 放在正确的 pixel 上边
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 就是点哪cursor在哪？这个触摸板很好使呀
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 起码asus的触摸板很好使，tp的不行，用过一次低端的tp的触摸板，渣的无法形容
<ArchStacker> strace执行的结果来了，我要运行的为here.out
<ArchStacker> http://ibin.co/1cK1oJoNT7fU
<^k^> ArchStacker: ⇪ image/png
<ArchStacker> 额，还有人吗？
<alvin_rxg> ArchStacker: =.= 等于没结果，能看到的都是 system  的
<ArchStacker> alvin_rxg: 是吗……还有，一个ELF文件一定在对应的操作系统下能执行吗（假定不是库）
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 我下午去相亲了，然后被秒拒了
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 搓
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 先上照片给大家参谋参谋你现在上成啥挫样了
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: http://imagebin.org/320957
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 没救了。
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: ...
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 现在流行内外兼修
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 我这外表是没救了
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 给你看一下我的比你稍微好点的搓样 http://uploadpie.com/hiQwJ
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ image/jpeg
<alvin_rxg> :-/ 标准的短粗 :-/
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 你果然是大叔呀
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 小弟弟乖
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 多锻炼身体吧。人精神了比啥都强。
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 你这长相特别适合去日本拍爱情动作片
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 那倒还差远了。得有周杰伦那长相才行啊
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 没事，你有像老毕发展的趋向
<alvin_rxg> jusss`: 不行，身高赶不上。
<jusss`> alvin_rxg: 日本人都腿短，你站他们面前还显你高呢
<jusss`> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Map_caps_lock_to_escape_in_Windows
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Map caps lock to escape in Windows - Vim Tips Wiki
<jusss`> https://gist.github.com/sedm0784/4443120#file-capslockctrlescape-ahk
<^k^> ⇪ t: AutoHotkey script to map Caps Lock to Escape when it's pressed on its own, and Ctrl when used in combination with another key, à la Steve Losh. Adapted from the one on the Vim Tips Wiki (http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Map_caps_lock_to_escape_in_Windows).
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu u盘安装进不去安装界面，小白求问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464531 u盘用uentbootin (ultrasio)也都用过，刻录ubuntu14.04系统之后安装。从bios设置u盘启动之后，没有出现安装界面，一直在黑屏，请问这是什么问题？ 补充： 32bit ubuntu14.04 本本thinkpad E420，用别人
<iMadper> lpy: ...
<iMadper> lp
<iMadper> lpy: 我马上就能睡醒了
<iMadper> lpy: 你先去抽根烟, 一会儿我给你看代码
<lpy> iMadper: 你给我快递包烟？
<iMadper> lpy: 抽你老爸的
<lpy> ....
<lpy> iMadper: 已戒烟
<iMadper> lpy: yooooo
<iMadper> lpy: proxyAgent, err := tunnel.NewRawSocketClient(lc.Server, lc.ServerPort, lc.MasterKey, lc.EncryptMethod, lc.Password, logger)
<iMadper> lpy: 你去看tunnel的那个目录下, 这个函数, 会返回什么, 就知道了啊
<iMadper> lpy: NewRawSocketClient(addr string, port int, masterKey string, encryptMethod string, password string, logger *golog.GoLogger) (*RawSocketClient, error)   后面的括号里面的是返回类型啊.  返回的是  RawSocketClient这个结构体的指针.
<iMadper> lpy: 明白了?
<lpy> msg
<iMadper> lpy: .
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu u盘安装进不去安装界面，小白求问 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464531 u盘用uentbootin (ultrasio)也都用过，刻录ubuntu14.04系统之后安装。从bios设置u盘启动之后，没有出现安装界面，一直在黑屏，请问这是什么问题？ 补充： 32bit ubuntu14.04 本本thinkpad E420，用别人
<jusss`> jjjJJJJjjjjj
<jusss> 我已经用我的照片做twiter头像了，不知道能不能来个妹子求交往
 * jusss 刚毕业，求交往，90后，
<jusss> 经过3年的不间断的增肥，已成功从140增到200！
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 故事会时间到了 http://www.zhihu.com/question/20381470
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 体质极差的人如何从头开始恢复身体素质？ - 知乎
<alvin_rxg> jusss: http://www.zhihu.com/question/24553465
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 减肥成功的体验和经历是怎样的？ - 知乎
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 泡妞时间到了 http://www.douban.com/group/topic/40894687/
<^k^> alvin_rxg: ⇪ 搭讪&约会精华帖大全——魔鬼咨询师
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 那你追到2年前的那个印度妹子了吗
<alvin_rxg> 印度妹子·
<alvin_rxg> ？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 你以前木有追过吗
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 2年前的夏天
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 没…
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 我一般都是，“嘿，要打炮吗？”
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 够直接，好
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 在天朝这么问估计会被骂神经
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 你去试试呗
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不试，一定会被认为是精神有问题的
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 怕什么
<jusss> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuU0M2xBasc
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ TAKEN 3 | Exclusive Trailer [HD] | 20th Century FOX - YouTube
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/subject/21318488/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 消失的爱人 (豆瓣)
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 万一被人发到网上然后再被人肉了，就没地方去了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 想知道能不能去掉麒麟的星云图。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464532 麒麟版本的开机关机都是星云图，看着很漂亮，但是其实在我看来这东西是不是重要的，关键是他经常卡死在那里。。。虽然不知道是不是他的锅，总之我想把它弄掉。万能的ubuntu论坛，求问有
<^k^>  ─> 没有办法开机直接刷命令行，关机也刷命令行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 johnzeng — 2014-10-02 17:07
<beely> //
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 哪能找到linux版的触屏(不是触摸板)驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464533 不是触摸板 设备是台电平板x98 air 3g CPU: 64位英特尔Bay Trail-T Z3736F 虽然官方给了win8的rom,但是没linux感觉没法活啊.. 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2014-10-02 18:13
<archl> iMadper imtxc  推荐一个合适的移动电源吧 - 就是 要求输出2口，好的手电，充入速度快，放电时间正常即可。我需要一个同时充手机和相机。
<beely> 淘宝随便找一个不就好了么
<roylezzzz> freeflying: 刚回来
<freeflying> roylez: 啥时候方便，电话聊聊
<roylez> freeflying: 现在
<freeflying> roylez: 你在武汉还是土澳
<roylez> freeflying: 武汉
<freeflying> roylez: 那我晚点找你吧，号码呢
<archl> roylez:  去了？
<archl> 噢 是 freeflying 去
<roylez> archl: 去你妹
<archl> roylez: ？
<roylez> archl: 只是想骂你一句...
 * archl 抱抱 roylez
<wker1> how to use python make gui?
<felixonmars> pyqt, pyside, pygobject, wxpython, ...
<felixonmars> just so many choices :/
<iMadper> archl: 我都是随便jd搜索一个
<wker1> what is jd?
<archl> iMadper:  没有要求就简单了~
<archl> wker1:  jd.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 京东网上商城-综合网购首选（JD.COM）-正品低价、品质保障、货到付款、配送及时、放心服务、轻松购物！ (@ jd.com)
<archl> iMadper: 我最不喜欢京东了。漫天广告动态
<^k^> wker1: define:jd? not defined.
<hoxily> what is jingdong?
<archl> hoxily: 打脑袋
 * hoxily 抱头喊痛
<^k^> hoxily: define:jingdong? 以消费电子产品、数码产品、日用百货为主的综合性网上商城。
<wker1> I tested pyqt , it's awesome
<beely> ^k^ 是机器人？
<archl> beely: 是的
<beely> 哦，似乎irc聊天室里有好多机器人
<wker1> #trac
<hoxily> jusss: 今天晚上0点我的ecs就到期了。不能irc挂机了。
<hoxily> 仅仅拿来挂机好浪费～
<gebjgd> hoxily, ecs是什么
<beely> irc挂机有什么用？
<gebjgd> beely, 蛋疼
<hoxily> gebjgd: aliyun elastic computer service
<gebjgd> hoxily, 不知道
<beely> gebjgd::-X
<^k^> beely, .. 休息一下 ..  19:16
<beely> ^k^,hi
<^k^> beely:点点点.  19:17
<beely> ^k^,,,,,,
<^k^> beely, 休息一下..  19:18
<beely> ^k^,吃饭
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手ubuntu14下安装RTL8168网卡驱动程序的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464535 按照网上的例子一步步安装驱动程序，结果在重启后驱动失效。我的操作过程如下： 下载官方驱动程序r8168-8.039.00.tar.bz2 检查版本： -> lspci -v 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semic
<^k^>  ─> onductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03) Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device 8168 Kernel driver i …
<archl> stardiviner: 你在哪里呢？
<^k^> beely, .. 休息一下 ..  19:31
<jusss> hoxily: 嗯
<jusss> hoxily: 你可以挂我的digitalocean
<jusss> hoxily: 看msg
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 都说linux网速好，为什么我的没有在windows下网速快，非常慢，是不是驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464536 都说linux网速好，为什么我的没有在windows下网速快，非常慢，是不是驱动问题，你们网卡网速好不，推荐个网速快的USB网卡 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 usercss218 — 2014-10-02 19:34
<jzp113> hi
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  20:09
<gebjgd> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/2805364/blueshit.jpg
 * ^k^ 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ruby 2.1.3p242 (2014-09-19 revision 47630) [i686-linux] 不管民主的定义是什么，没有新闻自由， 民主本身就无法存在。--希尔斯曼 
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 离后想法 : "你和妻子离婚后,有何想法呢?""扔掉了一个醋罐子。" 
<Lukas1321> 大家好。请问，IG被HX了没？
 * jusss 有人用autohotkey吗？
<jusss> capslock & space :: ^space为什么识别不了？
<jzp113> 问下
<jzp113> 这有什么交友的频道吗
<hoxily_> jzp113: http://www.acfun.tv/ 中国最大的同性交友网站
<^k^> hoxily_: ⇪ AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 好吧
<jzp113> 我是问这专门扯淡的频道吗
<jzp113> 不谈专业问题的
<archl> jzp113: 这里是想说啥说啥
<jzp113> 也是
<jzp113> 我主要想找个外国人说说话
<jusss> jzp113: ##english
<jusss> jzp113: irc上还是有很多友好的外国人的，有问题可以去问他们，
<jusss> jzp113: 比如#emacs #lisp #scheme
<jzp113> 恩恩
<jusss> #ahk也很友好
<jusss> jzp113: 聊天扯淡就去##english
<jzp113> <jusss>恩 谢啦
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • tapatalk测试 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464540 试试，没法看最新帖子。 来自我的 Nexus 5 上的 Tapatalk 统计信息: 发表于 由 eexpress — 2014-10-02 21:55
<sennn> 都睡覺了嗎？
<iMadper> .
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见双薪妹子壕妹子
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 拜见孔叔壕，不在家打dota遭报应了？
<happyaron> lainme: 拜见蓝莓姐
<happyaron> lpy: 求offer啊
<happyaron> pocoyo`: 拜见水牛
<happyaron> roylez: 拜见金主席
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见六大洲携5D3遨游睡浴缸妹子
<happyaron> iMadper: 说的肯定不是我咯
<lpy> happyaron: 拜见六大洲携5D3遨游睡浴缸妹子
<happyaron> lpy: nnd...
<iMadper> happyaron: lol
<lpy> happyaron: 我还求 offer 呢！
<jusss> happyaron: 和lainme在一起了？lol
<happyaron> lpy: 你不是有mz的人天天找么
<lpy> happyaron: 那叫打招呼。。。
<happyaron> jusss: 那样的话我还需要拜么。。
<iMadper> lpy: 快去写代码, 你一个屌丝跟人生赢家有什么话好说?
<iMadper> lpy: lol~
<lpy> iMadper: 是。。。在拜退。。。 cc happyaron
<happyaron> lpy: 你跟 iMadper 这温拿有啥话可说的呢
<happyaron> jusss: 话说 maya1 你们追咋样了啊
<pocoyo`> happyaron: 那你为啥吧原来的甩了啊
<happyaron> pocoyo`: 私聊
<sennn> bash問題已被解決，cheers
<jusss> happyaron: 木有追，联系方式都木有给，咋追
<happyaron> jusss: ...
<happyaron> jusss: 看来要败给袜子壕了
<jusss> happyaron: win下的autohotkey真是一个好东西，不知道linux下有木有
<happyaron> 那是神马
<jusss> 感觉跟xmodmap有一拼
<jusss> happyaron: 改键盘映射的
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> 无此需求
<sennn> apple萬歲 蘋果的黃金時代 到來！
<felixonmars> happyaron: 膜拜巨巨~
<jusss> happyaron: 现在我把capslock改成了esc,按住再按别的键就是ctrl, vi和emacs再也不用抢capslock了，现在一个capslock映射2个键
<happyaron> felixonmars: 膜拜超级无敌大菊苣
<jusss> 感觉想到这点人真有才
<happyaron> jusss: ...
<jusss> happyaron: 键盘这样设置才合理
<felixonmars> happyaron: 膜拜超级宇宙无敌之霹雳阿蓉!
<felixonmars> (刚学会的新用法....
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 我技穷了
<felixonmars> from @acgtyrant
<pocoyo> 8)
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见六大洲携5D3遨游睡浴缸妹子
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 发个openbox http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464543 直接上图 统计信息: 发表于 由 nobel08 — 2014-10-02 22:57
<happyaron> iMadper: 。。。你这怎么突发奇想？
<archl> happyaron:  六大洲飞行瞎~
<archl> happyaron:  我今天终于买下了我年初就要买的相机了！几乎同价格
<happyaron> archl: 啥相机
<archl> happyaron:  富士XQ1 ~ ￥1550
<archl> happyaron: 口袋机
<happyaron> iMadper: 你看见谁是土豪了没
<archl> happyaron: 是你
<happyaron> archl: 才怪
<archl> happyaron:  这么拽，肯定是你
<happyaron> archl: 我觉得您就不必推脱了。。
<archl> happyaron: 拿你的5D3鄙视我笑相机么 坏荣。。。
<archl> happyaron: 我这相机买10个还比不上你啊。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 壕
<happyaron> archl: 就好像人家说，买iphone和买小米哪个壕？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 在温拿面前我算啥
<gebjgd> happyaron, 买iphone是傻
<gebjgd> happyaron, 买小米的是幸运
<happyaron> archl gebjgd 肯定小米是壕，买iphone的至少还能用。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 小米不能用？
<happyaron> gebjgd: 觉得小米行的都自己扇俩嘴巴
<happyaron> gebjgd: 品质太渣渣
<gebjgd> happyaron,　没有小米　　我觉得联想行
<archl> happyaron: 真的感光元件尺寸代表价格啊。。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 华为用户路过。。
<archl> happyaron:  没有碰过小米的路过。。。
 * archl 上一次碰 iphone 是哪个动物年？
<FJKong> happyaron: 是啊 出去嘚瑟被贴条了
<FJKong> happyaron: 你快去写评语
<archl> happyaron: 你这黑心的，没法说了。。。
<archl> happyaron: 这里除了穷光蛋主席，谁的相机比我这个廉价。。
<happyaron> FJKong: 点赞了
<gebjgd> archl, 你什么相机
<happyaron> archl: 金主席现在逆袭了
<happyaron> archl: 都移民袋鼠国
<FJKong> happyaron: 没听媳妇的 悔半生啊
<happyaron> FJKong: lol
<archl> gebjgd:  富士xq1，今天刚订货
<happyaron> FJKong: 孔叔叔会打LOL么
<archl> gebjgd:  中国似乎比较便宜了，比日本价格还低的感觉。
<gebjgd> archl, 啥东西？
<gebjgd> archl, 卡片机？　还是微单反？
<happyaron> gebjgd: http://item.jd.com/999397.html
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【富士XQ1】富士（FUJIFILM） XQ1 数码相机 黑色（2/3英寸CMOS 3英寸液晶屏 4倍光学变焦 F1.8大光圈） 【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:1799.00
<gebjgd> happyaron, 垃圾
<gebjgd> archl, 1800你买它？
<gebjgd> archl, 你被猪亲了？
<archl> gebjgd:  1550 带卡和套
<archl> gebjgd: 可以给父母用，便携啊
<archl> gebjgd:  你觉得啥更好？
<archl> gebjgd:  2年质保，用一年卖掉也可以
<gebjgd> archl, 卡片机不要超过１０００元
<gebjgd> archl, 反正是马上过时的电子垃圾
<archl> gebjgd:  嗯，单反和卡片差距不大
<archl> gebjgd: 现在
<FJKong> happyaron: 只玩dota
<archl> gebjgd: imtxc 花3900买了卡片呢
<archl> gebjgd: 那个更是同价位画质几乎无对手
<gebjgd> archl, 显然买微单
<gebjgd> archl, 卡片买贵的都是壕
<happyaron> FJKong: 好吧。。
<happyaron> FJKong: 回头教我dota
<happyaron> gebjgd:
<happyaron> gebjgd: 上来我说他壕没错吧
<FJKong> happyaron: 有前途的少年 站对了队伍
<happyaron> FJKong: 神马意思。
<happyaron> FJKong: dota玩家和lol玩家势不两立么》
<archl> gebjgd: 微单除了镜头能换，比卡片好处就是适应多，未必就画质好啊。。。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 他没有 imtxc 壕
<archl> gebjgd: 我本来想买二手微单的。
<happyaron> gebjgd: imtxc 你是妹子壕，为了忽悠妹子也得出血啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: archl 又不是妹子壕
<FJKong> happyaron: 我那4s的home键修还是不修
<happyaron> FJKong: 你不是要粗去买新了么
<happyaron> FJKong: 还修毛线
<happyaron> FJKong: 或者便宜修了然后卖掉
<archl> happyaron: 我无聊的发现我的wechat上妹子和汉子各半了。
<FJKong> happyaron: 对 是这个mean
<archl> happyaron: 旅行前基本都是汉子
<happyaron> archl: 牛逼
<happyaron> gebjgd: archl 在往妹子壕发展
<happyaron> 23:25 < happyaron> gebjgd: imtxc 你是妹子壕，为了忽悠妹子也得出血啊
<happyaron> 23:25 < happyaron> gebjgd: archl 又不是妹子壕
<archl> happyaron: 。你没。。。
<happyaron> 23:26 < archl> happyaron: 我无聊的发现我的wechat上妹子和汉子各半了。
<FJKong> archl: 男女通吃 不挑 这不错
<happyaron> 23:26 < archl> happyaron: 旅行前基本都是汉子
<happyaron> gebjgd: 以上
<gebjgd> happyaron, archl 是二代　不一样的
<jusss> gebjgd: +10086
<archl> gebjgd: 。。。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 嗯。。
<alvin_rxg> 壕我们做好朋友吧
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 要说二代我们做朋友吧
<happyaron> alvin_rxg: 或者高富帅
 * archl 首先说下：和我做朋友只有请我的份——然后我就开溜了
 * archl 就是贱人
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 应该先对二代说我们交往吧，然后二代说我们还是做朋友吧，然后你就如愿以偿的成了二代的朋友
<gebjgd> jusss, 你回家了
<jusss> gebjgd: 你咋知道我回家了？
<gebjgd> jusss, 10.1
<jusss> gebjgd: 嗯
<archl> gebjgd: 未必回家啊。
<jusss> gebjgd: 放到7号
<archl> gebjgd: 像我都没钱回家
<gebjgd> archl, 未必回家的基本是真苦逼了
<gebjgd> archl, 你不是没钱回家　　你是去看二奶
<jusss> archl: 你打个电话就可以回你爸妈那了，还敢说自己没钱，鄙视你
<archl> gebjgd: ？二奶？
<archl> jusss: ？？？
<gebjgd> jusss, 我们不放10,1　我从２７号在家到现在了
<archl> gebjgd: 在武汉见主席？
<jusss> gebjgd: 你们要放10.1就真见鬼了
<jusss> gebjgd: 什么时候希特勒要庆祝共产党的节日了,lol
<archl> jusss: 可以放10.1啊，正好充分利用飞机效率
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: gwdg offline 了…… =.=
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近源不稳定
<archl> happyaron:  现在你不拍照了？
<gebjgd> jusss, 我们庆祝10.3
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不是源……是 gwdg 都链接不上了
<gebjgd> jusss, 我这周生病　一周不用上班
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: göttingen ist offline
<jusss> gebjgd: 10.3是啥？犹太纪念日？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 罢工了？
<gebjgd> jusss, 东西德国统一
<jusss> gebjgd: 肾虚了？
<gebjgd> jusss, 发烧　拉肚子
<gebjgd> jusss, 肾不虚　马上二胎走起
<jusss> gebjgd: 让你平时不吃麻辣烫，不喝汇仁肾宝，
<gebjgd> jusss, 你还吃麻辣烫？
<jusss> gebjgd: 你这就是苏丹红和地沟油吃少了，所有才会肾虚
<gebjgd> jusss, 那垃圾
<gebjgd> jusss, 从来没吃过苏丹红和地沟油
<jusss> gebjgd: 我不啪啪，不肾虚，不吃麻辣烫这种高营养富含各种微生物的美食
<gebjgd> jusss, 因为你是女的
<jusss> ・`~
<happyaron> archl: 休整休整
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 不知道，我不在哥庭根
<happyaron> archl: 歇好了继续
<archl> happyaron: 。自拍
<happyaron> archl: 自拍是种病
<gebjgd> archl, 日理万鸡？
<archl> happyaron:  靠你不自拍别人担心
<archl> hap
<happyaron> archl: 担心我干嘛
<archl> happyaron:  不知道你是胖了还是瘦了
<jusss> 看电影睡觉去，各位晚安
<archl> happyaron:  下次暗杀目标是你怎么办
<archl> happyaron: 话说，不知道做什么活动了。
<happyaron> archl: 不知道咋办
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 最近看到 magicite 挺棒的样子，可惜它只能局域网
 * alvin_rxg magicite 求组队
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么东西？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一个看上去很简单的游戏
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你自己和你自己组队
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<Lukas1321> 大家好，我是个老外。请问，IG被河蟹了没有？
<gebjgd> Lukas1321, IG是什么
<Lukas1321> Instagram
<gebjgd> Lukas1321, 我也是老外　我们这里没有
<Lukas1321> 被封了吗
<gebjgd> Lukas1321, 地点
<Lukas1321> 南京
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你老看我linkedin干嘛
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 你个偷窥狂
<gebjgd> Lukas1321, 不知道
<alvin_rxg> 谁他妈老看你了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我这里有邮件
<alvin_rxg> 那也不是我发的
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我发现你越发精神了
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 一秒钟一封么？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我要是越南女　铁定早就进你被窝了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 不是
<Lukas1321> 请问，友邦拖上有qq吗
<Lukas1321> Ubuntu
<gebjgd> Lukas1321, webqq
<Lukas1321> 除了这个
<Lukas1321> 我记得以前有
<happyaron> Lukas1321: smartqq
<Lukas1321> 这个也是通过浏览器用的
<happyaron> gebjgd: webqq都相聚有时后会无期了。
<Lukas1321> 那腾讯忘了有利纳克斯吧…
<happyaron> archl: http://item.jd.com/1069814.html
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【佳能IXUS 155】佳能（Canon） IXUS 155 数码相机 银色（2000万像素 10倍光学变焦 2.7英寸液晶屏 24mm广角）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:899.00
<happyaron> archl: 如果我哪天要买卡片了，基本就是这情况了
<happyaron> 不一定就这款，大概这参数/价位的
<happyaron> f3.0 24-240mm, 还好。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 很久不用ｑｑ
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我天天用，工作没办法
<happyaron> gebjgd: 但基本都手机上了
<gebjgd> happyaron, 你们工作用qq?
<happyaron> gebjgd: 搜狗用啊
<gebjgd> happyaron, 换公司
<happyaron> gebjgd: 我又不在搜狗
<happyaron> gebjgd: 但合作项目木办法
<gebjgd> happyaron, 那就说你没有qq
<happyaron> gebjgd: 老板都过来商量说你就配合一下吧，注册一个能死啊
<happyaron> gebjgd: 咋办呢你说
<gebjgd> happyaron, 有事请邮件
<gebjgd> happyaron, 老板算个屁
<happyaron> gebjgd: 这个没戏的
<happyaron> gebjgd: 在天朝不比你那
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 说起来，回国工作的话，得专门注册一个 qq 给工作用……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还好没有这个问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 可以用webqq
<archl> happyaron:  好吧。我考虑的还有视频拍摄和对焦速度。这些富士做的最棒了。
<archl> happyaron:  这个卡片IXUS 155 不是手动型的啊
<happyaron> archl: 这样的话，这款是不二只选 http://item.jd.com/1017250.html
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【索尼α7K/ILCE-7K（28-70mm）】索尼（SONY） α7/ILCE-7K（28-70mm） 全画幅微单套机【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:10380.00
<happyaron> 要画质有画质，要速度有速度。
<happyaron> 还能换头（尼玛微单嘛
<archl> happyaron:  不要跳跃太明显，10倍的差距就是你的主力手机和我的主力手机的差距，你的相机和我的相机的差距，你的资产和我的资产的差距啊
<archl> happyaron: 刚才一算，你的相机感光元件尺寸是我刚买这玩意的14倍呢
<archl> happyaron: 价格也是14倍。壕不要笑话我啊
<archl> happyaron: 要画质要速度，然后我还要一台电脑能处理这些相片。买了相机还要搭上电脑。我也就能在深圳待10多天了。。。
<archl> happyaron:  您订单的预计送达日期: 星期一, 2014/10/06  FUJIFILM 富士 XQ1 数码相机(黑色)  SanDisk闪迪UltraSDHCClass10200X16G至尊高速 FUJIFILM 富士 BLC XQ1 真皮相机包(黑色)  能保证两秒内连拍20张。嗯嗯。
<archl> happyaron: 不过据说速度很慢的。
<archl> knownbad: 晚上好
<knownbad> 马上暴毙
<knownbad> Otherwise 你好。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 国庆好
<archl> gebjgd 国庆？
<gebjgd> archl, 恩那
<archl> gebjgd: 我以为 knownbad  早就不在这个时候过国庆了~
<gebjgd> archl, 双１０
<archl> gebjgd:  。。。好多天后
<archl> gebjgd: 睡了
<knownbad> @@～
<knownbad> 还国庆？   看国运吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哈哈
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你说话太直接了
<knownbad> Well, 老婆就是觉得我说的太直或是太绝了。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 挺好
<knownbad> 倒是有点担心香港那些人。
<knownbad> 希望没人牺牲。
<knownbad> 64让人记忆犹新。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 看google+说匪上了化学武器了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 别提６４了我都亲历了
<knownbad> 你？   不会吧？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 废话那年我６岁　能不知道事情？
<knownbad> 我以为你从2岁直接跳到30岁？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 滚
<knownbad> 老婆都不清楚，说死了几千人她都有点怀疑。
<knownbad> 老实说我也不清楚。。。呵呵
<gebjgd> knownbad, 必须几千人　　她又不是帝都人　她知道个屁啊
<knownbad> 这些数据都是国家机密。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 帝都人知道
<knownbad> 只知道伤心的父母亲有几千人。
<knownbad> 升官的解放军也很多。
<knownbad> 希望香港能好些。
<knownbad> .
<archl> stardiviner: 坏人你好
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-03
<knownbad> archl: 你是女性同胞吗？
<archl> knownbad: ？
<archl> knownbad:  我是 jiero 。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  我是男的，孩子
<jiero> cherrot:  这么早，还加班？
<knownbad> 妈的，就觉得你聊得娘。。。
<jiero> cherrot:  10月6日我的相机就到了。终于要有相机+摄像功能了！2000元以下最快追焦 No.@
<knownbad> 下班气。
<jiero> cherrot:  Nikon J3 和 奥林巴斯 E-PM2 和 富士 XQ1，好难选。。。
<jiero> knownbad:  娘。其实我很好奇为什么女人会说我男人呢。
<knownbad> Sony NEX-5T 好用。
<jiero> knownbad:  看起来不好用，所以没买啊
<jiero> knownbad: 我要求是对焦快
<jiero> knownbad:  nex系最快的6也不如我的候选
<knownbad> 那没法，我没这种钱花。
<jiero> 。。。明明5t比我的这些贵1/2啊。。。
<jiero> 贵一倍。。。
<jiero> cherrot: 我喝酒一次就晕了。
<jiero> 都不起床了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手求教：8187L网卡在linuxmint17下功率很低，经常断线！求大神们赐教～！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464547 新手求教：8187L网卡在linuxmint17下功率很低，经常断线！求大神们赐教～！ 在WINDOWS 下讯号是满格的，都在95-100%之间！但是在linuxmint17下经常低于
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑话 : 甲:哈哈哈,我看到一个笑话好好笑喔！ 乙:是什么啊?说来听听！ 甲:可是很黄。 乙:那黄色的地方就跳过嘛！ 甲:跳过跳过跳过跳过跳过,跳过跳过,完毕！
<diggzhang> 我能问一个问题吗？
<diggzhang> 挖掘机技术到底］哪家强？
<jiero> diggzhang: 。。。 wand Of digging
<diggzhang> jiero: LOL
<iMadper> happyaron: 拜见六大洲携5D3遨游睡浴缸妹子
<jiero> iMadper:  是啊，昨天一看 happyaron  的相机是我买的画质14倍14倍啊
<iMadper> jiero: 以后 happyaron 说别人是土豪的时候, 我们都说 aron是土豪就好了.
<jiero> iMadper:   aron在壕的道路上越走越远
<jiero> iMadper:  你也是
<iMadper> jiero: 我这几天都不出去... 就是因为没钱啊
 * jiero 谁都不黑啊，只是说话
<jiero> iMadper:  我这两天单纯欠债2000了，下个月怎么还？
<iMadper> jiero: 去上班, 用工资还啊
<iMadper> jiero: 我也是每个月用工资还信用卡啊
<jiero> iMadper:  不上班啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 不上班...
<iMadper> jiero: 线吗
<iMadper> 羡慕
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/06/08/Cg-4WlJWGs6IA6mMAASiSI3bNSsAAMZCQOGyvsABKJg977.jpg 最受不了小奶猫了！！！＊（转）
<jiero> iMadper:  羡慕毛，我看着世界好黑暗
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 大神求教， ubuntu 14.04怎么安装tar.bz2 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464551 如何在Ubuntu14.04下安装”.deb“、”.bin“、”.tar.gz“、”.tar.bz2“格式的软件包！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 名叫is — 2014-10-03 9:48
<HoloIRCUser> 国庆好无聊
<iMadper> .
<smecin-0x71> hi join Our World Wide Christian United Nations http://un.org or 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team http://0x71.org , type /server irc.0x71.org 6667
<^k^> smecin-0x71: ⇪ Welcome to the United Nations: It's Your World
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> Linux 发行版排行榜是哪个网站来着？
<smecin-0x71> hi join Our World Wide Christian United Nations http://un.org or 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team http://0x71.org , type /server irc.0x71.org 6667
<HoloIRCUser> 😯
<Freebuilder> http://www.distrolist.com/
<^k^> Freebuilder: ⇪ err: no title
<Freebuilder> http://www.distrolist.com/
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • eclipse Code analysis的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464554 eclipse C/C++，stm32官方库的一个工程，直接命令行make是没有问题的，添加到eclipse后就会有symbol could not resoved的情况，比如GPIO_Speed_2MHz，这个是在多个头文件中有定义的宏，但是我的代码里只包
<^k^>  ─> 含了我这个型号单片机的头文件，eclipse是不是对其他没用到的头文件里的符号也做分析呢？这些错误是Code …
<lzh> hello
<^k^> lzh:点点点.  12:34
<lzh> 无意间看到这个软件，请问有没有该工具的说明文档，给我学习学习，谢谢！
<jusss> bla
<jusss> onlylove那厮咋一直不在呀
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/06/08/Cg-4WlJWG5eINu3AAACKx1iYTtMAAMZCwIFYCwAAIrf956.jpg 分享图片
<jiero> cherrot:  全副壕，你的照片放在哪里啊
<cherrot> jiero: 百度云
<jiero> cherrot: 不公开的啊
<cherrot> jiero: 出片太慢了  而且没好片  公开个啥
<jiero> cherrot: 你要多好啊。。。
<jiero> cherrot:  我出的那么烂都出了好多
<cherrot> roylez: 主席上线给祖国庆生那
<gebjgd> jiero, google+
<tryit> 前段时间有一天晚上梦到google能正常访问了……
<tryit> 莫名其妙
<jiero> cherrot: 我买的这货没有linux下raw处理
<gebjgd> jiero, 不可能
<jiero> gebjgd:   其实是没有stable 版本的。
<gebjgd> jiero, Linux装插件就能处理
<jiero> gebjgd:  http://www.darktable.org/2014/08/using-x-trans-cameras-with-darktable/ 因为我的这个确实特殊一些。目前，只有 darktable 还好
<^k^> ⇪ t: Using X-Trans cameras with darktable | darktable
<gebjgd> jiero, 什么的？
<cherrot> jiero: 活该 lol
<jiero> cherrot gebjgd  富士的XQ1，在同价位同级别里画质最好 - 理论上；对焦速度算最快行列
<gebjgd> jiero, 单反？
<gebjgd> jiero, 我的单反都从来不用raw格式 用不着
<jiero> gebjgd:  不是啊，高级卡片机，RAW
<gebjgd> jiero, 卡片机上raw?  你病的不轻
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2ri2ISIkfAAC1TrXJFj4AALrTAMRzbAAALVm528.jpg 绝对的强人啊,有难度
<jiero> gebjgd: ？ 卡片机比单反强大的情况下为啥不能raw？
<gebjgd> jiero, 不能换镜头的机器都是垃圾
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jiero> gebjgd:  你去对徕卡说，你们每年生产了无数拉圾
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu启动提示Failed to apply network settings http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464555 开机提示： Quote: Failed to apply network settings org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.PermissionsInvalid: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct You might not be able to connect to the Bluetooth network via this machine. 大意是网
<jzp113>  大家好啊
<jzp113> ubuntu 有什么翻墙的好软件啊
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  15:13
<jzp113> <^k^>ubuntu 求翻墙
<tenzu> happyaron: ??
<jzp113> 翻墙啊
<tenzu> happyaron: 在么在么在么
<pocoyo> tenzu: 找阿荣搞基啊
<tenzu> pocoyo: 是啊, 你来一起搞么 ?
<jiero> tenzu:  靠。在路上遇到的家伙们，恋爱方面没几个幸福的
<pocoyo> tenzu: 天苍苍 路茫茫 不好去啊
 * jiero 摸摸 pocoyo
<tenzu> jiero: 恋爱幸福的现在都在酒店里
<jiero> pocoyo: 泡泡放宽放松，你是泡泡会飘到天上去的
<tenzu> pocoyo: 一张火车票的事
<jiero> tenzu: 在酒店里，一个人
<jiero> tenzu:  或者和刚认识的朋友一起
<tenzu> jiero: 只有你这样的屌丝才过节期间一个人在酒店呆着
<jiero> tenzu: 前天小学同桌也是这样了，然后联系我。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 女同桌?
<jiero> 靠靠。所以昨天 tenzu  我发了那个，单身女孩好好照顾自己。。。
<jiero> 或者说自己一个人独居的孩子，好好照顾自己。
<tenzu> jiero: 人家贴上来你都不要
<jiero> tenzu:  。。。
<jiero> pocoyo: 去吧
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • （A卡福音）AMD今天同步发布了催化剂14.9，正式支持14.04！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464556 RT，虽然一直使用着14.8的驱动，但是很多朋友在安装上面出各种问题，今天AMD良心发现，同步windows一起发布了14.9的正式版，立马下载下来安装好了，整个过程无比的顺滑流
<^k^>  ─> 畅，要用闭源驱动的朋友们可以注意了！ 我任然采取的是老办法，手动安装，据说AMD改进了安装包方法， …
<jiero> happyaron tenzu  http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/568759
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 限天津：PENTAX 宾得 RX18 数码相机（18倍、双重防抖、25mm广角） 299元包邮 _苏宁易购优惠_什么值得买
<tenzu> jiero: 你要么?
<jiero> tenzu: 不要。昨天 aron 似乎要，你需要么？
<tenzu> jiero: 我用不着
<jiero> tenzu: 疼疼用持续的摄像机监控，然后半个月整理一次视频吗？
<tenzu> jiero: 我都是用手机随便拍拍
<gebjgd> jiero, 一般单身到一定年龄的女孩都是没人要的
<gebjgd> tenzu, 苹果那镜头行么
<jiero> gebjgd:  好吧，破损的怎么说？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我现在是galaxy note 2
<gebjgd> tenzu, 你终于脱离的弱智群体了
<gebjgd> tenzu, 恭喜 赞
<tenzu> gebjgd: 擦, 我正琢磨着买爱疯
<gebjgd> tenzu, 弱智肾6？
<tenzu> gebjgd: 5S
<gebjgd> tenzu, 没有fullhd
<gebjgd> tenzu, 电池弱
<gebjgd> tenzu, 多落伍
<tenzu> gebjgd: 肾6太贵, 感觉不值
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我表示联想很好
<gebjgd> tenzu, k910
<tenzu> gebjgd: 能有多弱? 我这个Note2现在用的多了也就1天
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我的联想随便2天
<gebjgd> tenzu, 3000毫安时
<jiero> tenzu:  大屏幕的都弱
<gebjgd> jiero, 看电池
<tenzu> gebjgd: 如果换联想的话我还不如干脆不换手机了
<jiero> gebjgd:  我的这个电池坏了
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<gebjgd> tenzu, 为什么？
<gebjgd> tenzu, 联想有什么不好
<jiero> gebjgd: 牌子
<gebjgd> tenzu, 双卡双待
<gebjgd> jiero, lenovo牌子相当给力
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我是想换手机系统
<gebjgd> tenzu, 表示对Android系统很满意
 * jiero 表示正在一步一步把所有国产软件删除光
<tenzu> gebjgd: 可能是rom不好, 我总觉得用着不爽
<gebjgd> tenzu, 三星的rom不行
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我没试过别的rom
<gebjgd> tenzu, 买能刷cm的
<iMadper> ios要是有android一样好用就好了
<iMadper> 到现在sogou拼音天天call不出来
<gebjgd> tenzu, 国内能买的android手机 联想华为中兴
<gebjgd> iMadper, 从来不用sogou
<iMadper> newsblur一天崩溃个几十次
<gebjgd> iMadper, touchpal
<gebjgd> iMadper, 稳定的一逼
<iMadper> gebjgd: android的搜狗也问题, 不稳定的是ios这个sb操作系统
<iMadper> android的搜狗也稳定
<gebjgd> iMadper, 谁让你上贼船
<iMadper> gebjgd: 薅羊毛得来的
<gebjgd> iMadper, 苹果东西不碰就是了
<gebjgd> iMadper, 什么玩意？
<iMadper> gebjgd: 恩, 真心难用.
 * iMadper 下一个手机买mx4
<tenzu> gebjgd: 华为还不错, 我给黄阿玛就买了一个荣耀3C
<gebjgd> iMadper, 买5太子
<iMadper> gebjgd: 不买5孙子
<gebjgd> tenzu, 我给爸都是买google的
<iMadper> gebjgd: 就买中兴或者魅族
<jzp113> 哎
<tenzu> gebjgd: 我买不到
<gebjgd> iMadper, 我只能买到联想
<jzp113> ubuntu 翻墙有哪些 免费的啊
<iMadper> jzp113: 我卖收费服务的.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 父母在国内没有淘宝帐号 只能京东
<jzp113> 额
<iMadper> gebjgd: 哦...
<jzp113> 我想找个免费的
<iMadper> gebjgd: 中兴能电信联通双卡双待. 手机还不错. 魅族真心好.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 联想也是
<iMadper> jzp113: 之前考虑过开个服务器专门给穷学生免费翻墙. 不过后来觉得, 都是搞技术的, 随随便便做个项目就有钱了, 没必要免这点儿钱.
<gebjgd> iMadper, 不过现在联想的rom越来越恶心  没有国际版本了
<jzp113> 哈哈
<iMadper> gebjgd: 刷cm? 我从来都使用官方的, 不刷
<jzp113> 我就穷学生
<gebjgd> iMadper, 不是  因为没有google
<gebjgd> iMadper, 所以我都是买了联想的 上国际版的rom
<jzp113> 原来用日本那个vpn  gent
<gebjgd> iMadper, 就有全套google 而且没有那些垃圾国产软件了
<iMadper> jzp113: 主要是, 弄个vps, 我还得天天惦记着流量是不是超了, 有没有人用bt下载盗版了之类的, 太操心了.
<iMadper> jzp113: 再加上vps有成本
<iMadper> jzp113: 所以弄免费的太亏了
<iMadper> gebjgd: google全套可以自己安装的
<gebjgd> iMadper, 未必
<iMadper> gebjgd: 有的没有, 一般都有的
<gebjgd> iMadper, 联想新的rom不给机会
<iMadper> gebjgd: 啊?
<gebjgd> iMadper, 很麻烦
<iMadper> gebjgd: 这有点儿不合适了
<jzp113> 也是
<jzp113> 我也不必须
<gebjgd> iMadper, 需要特定版本的rom之后刷入cwm
<gebjgd> iMadper, 我这个k910就是这么费劲
<jzp113> <iMadper> 主要免费的不稳定
<jzp113> <iMadper> 我室友没事上上fb用
<gebjgd> jzp113, 天下没有免费的午餐  要么肉身翻墙  要么学香港人
<iMadper> jzp113: 免费的, 主人不是差钱, 而是没时间打理服务器. 自然就不稳定了
<jzp113> <iMadper> 现在那个日本大学弄的不错
<jzp113> <iMadper> 也是，用用自由门算了
<iMadper> jzp113: 自由门是有人不停的投资的
<jzp113> <iMadper> 恩 自由门就不错
<iMadper> 但是强制你看一眼法轮功 lol~
<jzp113> <iMadper> 不过ubuntu用不了
<iMadper> 我五年前用过自由门...
<jzp113> <iMadper> 哈哈 我不看他就是了
 * iMadper 老了啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M02/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2r2SIdKySAAeKM31g8joAALrUANYPnYAB4pL860.gif 李小龙转世的小孩
<jiero> 好累
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper
<jackness> iMadper, 你还忙吗？
<iMadper> jackness: 在调一个编程问题.
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】winxp下用grub安装ubuntu后。。大神。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464557 大神求救： 我在winxp下用grub安装ubuntu到sd3分区后，在启动菜单里只有： 1.windows xP 2.install ubuntu 两项菜单，进入下面的install ubuntu后，就是安装界面，进不了ubuntu系统，我需要怎么修改
<^k^>  ─> 才能在启动界面选择xp和ubuntu？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 scweixia — 2014-10-03 17:13
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【求助】大神现身，启动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464558 请教大神一个问题：在XP下用grub引导了一个linux装在Sd3下，现在在启动界面只能看到winxp和linux安装，新安装的linux系统无法找到，我要怎么操作才能在启动界面选择winxp和linux? 统计信息: 发表于 由 scweixi
<^k^>  ─> a — 2014-10-03 17:39
<imtxc> 类似了
<imtxc> 累死了
<jackness> 我还是蛮轻松到啊
<jackness> iMadper, 你今天几点下班啊？
<iMadper> jackness: 不上班.
<jackness> MM
<jackness> 今天休息啊
<jackness> 我也是休息天
<jzp113> goagent 也不错
<jackness> jzp113, 你要翻墙啊？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装ｐｐｓ错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464559 使用ｄｅｂ包安装ＰＰＳ时，出现错误！提示“ 无法安装mplayer：i386 ” 统计信息: 发表于 由 张江河 — 2014-10-03 18:09
<jiero> alpha080:  我想吃饭
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu错误报告 • Ubuntu突然断网问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464561 原来安装的kubuntu会突然断网，后来装了Ubuntu14.04有段时间没有出现，今天又出现这个问题了，就是明明检测到了WiFi信号就是连不上，同时其它设备如手机平板都可以上网。哪位大神帮忙分析一下？谢谢！ 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 张江河 — 2014-10-03 18:34
<jiero> wzssyqa:  啊啊。现在我注意到走在路上遇到的笨蛋们都是情感不顺的。所以大家都是傻瓜都是傻瓜。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 嗨
<leeeee> 大家劫日快乐
<jiero> 哈
 * hoxily 大姐是要渡劫飞升的节奏？
<leeeee> ==
<jusss> leeeee: 你怎么了？要飞升到仙界还是神界
<leeeee> 不懂什么意思
<jiero> leeeee:  你要飞升了？
<gebjgd> leeeee, 你也是反占中的一位？
<gebjgd> leeeee, 打劫？
<leeeee> 什么乱七八糟的 我的确被劫了。。
<jiero> leeeee:  孩子，我明白了一件事，感情这种事情模糊太正常了。没结果太正常了。合适的太少了。满世界都飞吧！
<jiero> leeeee: 你被打劫了？
<leeeee> 热情的人民 我对他们的印象又打了折扣
<jiero> leeeee: 。。。看起来太弱弱了。。。
<leeeee> 浙江人民。。
<gebjgd> leeeee, 这话就不对了
<jiero> leeeee: 山东人们也会盗窃的
<gebjgd> leeeee, 哪都有好人 哪里都有坏人
<leeeee> 嗯 我去参加我表姐的婚礼 一下车就被偷了
<gebjgd> leeeee, 就跟天朝的人民在国外一样
<leeeee> 我遇到的浙江人民都是奇葩
<leeeee> 啊
<gebjgd> leeeee, 你运气好
<leeeee> 反正我不喜欢
<leeeee> 我运气是好啊
<leeeee> 一直如此 被偷不知多少回了 有一次钱包被人拿走到家才发现没了 身份证银行卡全都补办。。
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> leeeee:  我这样的都没被偷。
<jiero> leeeee: 走路要东倒西歪，时快时慢
<jiero> leeeee: 需要爆发时就爆发
<leeeee> == 好吧
<jiero> leeeee:  我觉得实际很少有人去抢那些着急的人
<leeeee> 明白了
 * gebjgd 街头上又会多出现一个女疯子
<jusss> 从小到大还木有被偷过
<hoxily> 你是在浙江这个地方被人盗了，还是确信被浙江人盗了？
<jusss> hoxily: 她已经掉了
<hoxily> 啊
<jusss> 难道你屏蔽了join quit信息？
<hoxily> 没注意
<jusss> 真想自己定制个键盘
<jusss> 不过据说要80美元，太贵了
<jusss> 8美元还可以考虑考虑
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 无线网卡如何“接收Wifi和创建热点”同时实现？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464563 问题起源于我因故到windows下写文档，看到有个猎豹免费wifi（非广告，只是怕自己没说清情况）。下载安装之后，竟然可以将我的无线网卡变成基站，将本机的网络共
<jusss> esc键和ctrl键的摆放位置真费脑子
<jusss> 要同时兼顾emacs和vi
<gebjgd> jusss, 正常人都不会用emacs的
<jusss> gebjgd: 正常人都用notepad
<jusss> gebjgd: super+r然后输入notepad
<jusss> 错了，大家都叫windows+r
<jiero> gebjgd:  没关系
<leeeee> ==
<jiero> gebjgd:  另外，我从亚马逊退货这是第二十次了啊
<jiero> leeeee: 被叫做女疯子噢。
<jiero> leeeee: 我赶紧赶紧的退货。
<leeeee> 现在小学生选大队长都要演讲啊。。
<jiero> leeeee:  因为别人这么要求多
<jiero> leeeee: 其实挺无聊的，满足大众需求
<leeeee> 你怎么了？
<jiero> leeeee:  我只是觉得到了外面接触了一些人，生命值得笑话
<leeeee> 哎哟
<jiero> leeeee:  家里催促我回家了
<leeeee> 你现在在哪晃悠？
<jiero> leeeee: 其实说下来，在哪里都有我想要保护的人 - 我想要帮助的人 ； 我单纯地不想为一切做比较
<jiero> leeeee:  还是在深圳
 * jiero 抱抱 imtxc
 * jiero 抱抱 leeeee
<jiero> imtxc: 我认识了一个和你差不多的人，自称渣渣
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 无法登陆，etc权限不足，sudo无法使用…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464564 no zuo no die…… ubuntu新人，刚接触没多久，如果不是这次问题比较严重，恐怕依然慢慢学习中…… 先说下故障现象。可以进入登陆界面，显示“客人会话”，无法输入密码，只要点击会话窗
<^k^>  ─> 口就会刷新登陆页面。 进入字符界面后，可以正常登陆，但无法使用sudo命令…… 再说下，作死之前的操作 …
<leeeee> 你太博爱
<pocoyo>  jiero: 我考 你都抱不烦啊
 * jiero 抱抱 pocoyo
<jzp113> goagent 不错
<jusss> leeeee: 2代的想法你不懂
<pocoyo> 有啥可折腾的不  这他妈值班真没意思啊
<jusss> 除非你也是2代呀
<leeeee> 嗯 也是 不懂豪的世界
<jusss> pocoyo: 有，win下的键盘映射
<leeeee> 参加了一场婚礼 表示豪的世界望尘莫及 还是在家吃饭舒服
<jusss> pocoyo: esc和ctrl键到底放什么位置比较好
<pocoyo> jusss: 还搞这真没劲啊 我都没用过esc 默认的最好 省得换个键盘又不会用了 麻烦
<jusss> 其实我也感觉rms用hhkb有点奇怪，因为hhkb的tilda键在最右边，而cl又要不停的用tilda键，所以很奇怪
<jusss> 还有bill joy发明vi时的键盘上没找到tab貌似
<jusss> 那时的人写东西怎么缩进
<jusss> 那时的键盘还分line feed和enter, 还有个rub键，还有here is , repeat
<jusss> home和~是在一起的
<leeeee> ==
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 无法登陆，etc权限不足，sudo无法使用…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464564 no zuo no die…… ubuntu新人，刚接触没多久，如果不是这次问题比较严重，恐怕依然慢慢学习中…… 先说下故障现象。可以进入登陆界面，显示“客人会话”，无法输入密码，只要点击会话窗
<^k^>  ─> 口就会刷新登陆页面。 进入字符界面后，可以正常登陆，但无法使用sudo命令…… 再说下，作死之前的操作 …
<jiero> leeeee: 我怎么感觉我疯狂啊，安慰别人会心里轻松，被安慰会心里沉重。。。
<leeeee> ==
<leeeee> 不知道
<leeeee> 我在检查外甥女作业
<United-Nations> hi guys , United Nations which is http://un.org , would like to invite you to join /server irc.0x71.org , this is secure International irc server ... . To Connect you need to use AstaraOS which you can download from http://AstaraOS.com or xWindow 10 which you can download from http://getintopc.com ... . Finally We United Nations wish user to be happy ... . RULE IS USER  SHOULD BE REAL CHRISTIAN ... .
<^k^> United-Nations: ⇪ Welcome to the United Nations: It's Your World
<jusss> uJJJjjj
<jusss> `~
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:23
<jusss> bla
<jusss> 有人吗？
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  21:25
<jusss> jj
<jusss>  
<jusss> ,
<jiero> have no means to correct anything
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 RAID0安装实记 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464566 本方法在Vbox（非UEFI模式）成功实现，UEFI模式按理同样可以实现 首先必然是准备两块或更多HDD or SSD，还有一个Ubuntu的启动盘 （这里以Vbox 20G硬盘×2来操作） 运行Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 Live CD试用 连接网络
<^k^>  ─> （必须） 运行GParted分区工具 （<span style="color: #FF0000&
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 怎么让smplayer成为视频文件的默认播放软件？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464567 怎么让smplayer关联文件，点击文件直接用sm播放？？？求大神指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 yang_11 — 2014-10-03 22:46
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 话说n卡同价格的比a卡在Linux下表现更好？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 评价的说法是，intel 驱动支持最好。 ati 的开源和闭源驱动都很差。 nvidia 是开源驱动不行，闭源驱动性能是好但是 bug很多
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, intel就算了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 打游戏不能靠intel
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 看来我要入个nv的卡了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ati的开源不错
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 还有就是双显卡的话，似乎第二个显卡是靠  virtual x 跑的。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, grive-tools效果不错了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, http://www.movie4k.to/
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近没有什么好片子
<^k^> gebjgd: ⇪ Watch movies online for free movie download at Movie2k.to Movie4k.to
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 我都不怎么看了
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, edge of tomorrow 还有 lucy不错
<alvin_rxg> 啥东西……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 电影
<alvin_rxg> 哦
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: PlayOnLinux 不错。啥都有了，全自动的装上了。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, grive-tools不是wine的
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
 * jiero 揉 roylez  你和 MeaCu1pa1 翻来覆去干嘛。
 * jiero 匿
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助帖，win7下安装ubuntu双系统，用easyBCD做的，可是一直出现这个画面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464568 我是硬盘启动的，试了一晚上，没成功。好心人帮帮我，坐等答复。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 linhui我爱你 — 2014-10-04 1:22
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 关于ubuntu server无法结束samba问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464570 系统环境：Ubuntu Server 14.04 LTS 使用 /etc/init.d/samba stop (start 、restart) 均无反应。 使用 service samba start 都无反应。 进程依然还在，请问大神这是啥情况。 统计信息: 发表于 由 as86455011 — 2014-10-04
<^k^>  ─> 8:54
<mordory> 真不容易，居然连上服务器了
<mordory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8489625/
<mordory> 水能告诉喔上面的代码出了什么问题，怎么改进？
<mordory> 有人在吗？？？？
<mordory> 谁能告诉我上面的代码出了什么问题？
<mordory> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8489625/
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<imtxc> iMadper: 心率仪啥靠谱
<iMadper> imtxc: ... .... 从没关注过...
<iMadper> imtxc: 问的太奇葩...
<imtxc> iMadper: 哎
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8873.html 外地人 : 一轻盈女子上公共汽车,刚找一座位坐下,不小心放了个屁,一男子搭话道:小姐,听口音你是外地人吧。   
<^k^> 新 华北校区 • 北京林业大学【北林Linux小组】网站测试版上线！期待您的加入！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464571 【北林Linux小组】网站测试版上线！期待您的加入！ 我们的网址是：http://www.bjfulinux.cn 由于本站正在工信部备案，故暂时请大家直接通过ip访问：http://115.28.134.34/ 备案完
<^k^>  ─> 成后我会第一时间通知大家！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 recessburton — 2014-10-04 10:05
<jiero> imtxc  发现我买的这个相机画质还不如rx100.。。
<iMadper> 价钱也远不如rx100吧...
<jiero> iMadper: 差不多了啊。就差几百元。
<iMadper> jiero: 哪干嘛不买rx100... rx100口碑这么好
<jiero> iMadper:  据说rx100夜里闪光灯充电需要3秒钟
<jiero> iMadper: 而且 rx100 保质期不如 xq1，不好卖吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 3秒是慢点儿, 不过不是难以接受的硬伤. 毕竟内闪的效果那么差, 基本你是用不到的.
<iMadper> jiero: 哦.
<jusss`> "<jiero> iMadper: 差不多了啊。就差几百元。" --2代语录
<iMadper> jusss`: well done
<jiero> jusss`:  。。。
<jiero> jusss`:  差异总是会用其他东西弥补的。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。微单壕没资格说我
<jusss`> 折腾了2天，最后还是把esc和tilda键互换，capslock和ctrl键互换结束
<iMadper> jiero: 我没说啊, 是 jusss` 说的
 * jiero 还没碰过微单！！！
 * jiero 没见过微单
<jiero> iMadper: 你认可了
<jusss`> autohotkey太不稳定了，把capslock同时映射成esc和ctrl太不稳定了，总是莫名奇妙的自动变大小写，太累了
<jiero> iMadper:  嗯嗯，用这个相机我可以拍 1080P 60i 的影片了，youku上传就有意义了
<jusss`> 还是老老实实用切换这两个键算了
<imtxc> jiero: 当然了
<imtxc> jiero: rx100 好歹是性价比神器
<iMadper> jiero: 当然了
<iMadper> jiero: rx100 好歹是性价比神器
<iMadper> imtxc: 哥的翻墙工具出炉了, 乃不要墙我
 * imtxc 附议 iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<imtxc> iMadper: 给我个客户端啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 等, 今晚就全都完工了
<imtxc> 好
<iMadper> imtxc: 趁十一搞定了
<imtxc> iMadper: 你们都开始做这么高级的东西了
<imtxc> iMadper: 惭愧啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 这有什么高级的?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没开源么
<iMadper> imtxc: 有.
<iMadper> imtxc: golang写的, go真垃圾.
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> jiero: iMadper 貌似玩胶片很烧钱啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 听我的用ruby, 现在早完工一个月了
<iMadper> imtxc: 昂.
<imtxc> iMadper: 膜拜 ruby 玩家
<imtxc> roylez, iMadper 球带学 ruby
<iMadper> imtxc: 你出去拍照, 刚拍两张, 突然阴天了, 你换不换胶片?
<imtxc> 介绍本书我看去
<iMadper> imtxc: 你学ruby干嘛... metaprogramming ruby
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 学ruby就两本书就够.
<imtxc> iMadper: 两本书能在简历里面写个"掌握/熟悉“ 这样的词汇么
<iMadper> imtxc: 要写精通.
<imtxc> 哪两本
<iMadper> imtxc: imtxc: 七周七语言  第一章讲ruby, 看完第一章, 简历里可以写熟悉
<imtxc> 我先给简历里面写上，再去下载书
<imtxc> iMadper: 别闹
<iMadper> imtxc: 然后看metaprogramming ruby 和 ruby best practise
<jusss`> 我想看电视剧版的倩女幽魂，谁有高清的资源呀
<jusss`> 480p的即可
<iMadper> imtxc: 看完就可以写精通了
<imtxc> 好吧
<jiero> iMadper:   对你们这些学过语言的人来说都可以拉
<imtxc> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.24.O4CXRW&id=14754451369&ns=1#detail
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ 日本原装实用95新 美能达 X700 美能达X-700 50/1.7套机 胶卷相机-淘宝网 价格:1200.00
<imtxc> 这机器看起来真不错
<iMadper> imtxc: ... ... ....
<iMadper> jiero: ... ... ....
<HoloIRCUser> Ruby和Python是不是很像
<imtxc> jiero: ^^^
<iMadper> HoloIRCUser: 酱牛肉和屎是不是很像?
 * iMadper 好像有点儿夸张...
<HoloIRCUser> 那哪个是屎
<iMadper> HoloIRCUser: python.
<iMadper> 也不至于
<jusss`> iMadper: ruby和python是不是越来越像cl ?
<iMadper> 不过是不同的风格
<HoloIRCUser> 不会吧
<iMadper> jusss`: 永远都不像cl.
<HoloIRCUser> 学过一段时间Python，感觉还好
<iMadper> jusss`: ruby的宏比cl的宏好用多了.
<jzp113> python?
<jzp113> python太好用了
<iMadper> HoloIRCUser: 动态语言不够灵活是硬伤. 用动态语言了, 就是要最最灵活的方法.
<iMadper> HoloIRCUser: 也有可能是我python学的太浅, 还没掌握那些灵活的方法.
<iMadper> HoloIRCUser: 反正ruby的宏无可替代.
<jusss`> iMadper: 什么是动态语言跟动态作用域有关吗
<jzp113> 我最近再弄个公共号，关于校园助手的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我发现rust比golang好用好多.
<lpy> iMadper: 你居然开始用 rust 了
<jzp113> 可以查成绩的，我就是用python 爬虫做的
<HoloIRCUser> Python的思想就是用最少的方法解决问题
<imtxc> ………………
<jusss`> iMadper: 据说rms用hhkb, 但是hhkb的tilda `键在右上角，他能按的过来吗，
<jzp113> 哎
<jzp113> 我感觉学校开始就应该教python
<HoloIRCUser> 我也觉得
<jusss`> cl里那么多的` 人家scheme就木有那么的符号
<iMadper> jzp113: 学校就该教c
<jusss`> 开始就教python，谁还学c
<jiero> jzp113 HoloIRCUser 写书的人不会，怎么赚钱
<jusss`> iMadper: +10086
<lpy> jzp113: rms 有脚
<iMadper> jzp113: c都不会, 怎么了解计算机?
<lpy> jzp113: 学校就该教c
<jiero> 老师都不会
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jusss`> lpy: rms也用上脚踏板？
<iMadper> jzp113: 一个个都去写网页有个毛出息
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 脚本语言简单
<jzp113> 适合入门
<jzp113> 入门是主要的
<iMadper> jzp113: 内存管理都不懂, 学出来也是渣渣
<jiero> iMadper:  不要出席IT大会啊，只要出席沙滩排球赛
<jzp113> 主要是培养兴趣
<lpy> iMadper: 躺枪了好吗》
<jusss`> 学lisp好了，不用管内存
<HoloIRCUser> 美国大学大多都是教Python入门
<iMadper> 用惯了垃圾gc的, 没办法写出底层程序.
<jzp113> <iMadper>我们不是教周伯通的
<jzp113> <iMadper>什么都会 有些了解就可以了
<lpy> iMadper: 回去干活
<iMadper> HoloIRCUser: 我同学在南加州理工, 写的都是bootloader, 虚拟机实现这种.
<iMadper> lpy: 恩. 我去写限制登陆去
<lpy> iMadper: 好的，我准备申 南加州理工
<lpy> 这么好的学校！！！
<iMadper> lpy: 还有内核态的访问控制模块
<iMadper> lpy: 我都羡慕死了
<HoloIRCUser> 牛人
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 你是学底层的吗
<jzp113> 汇编语言？
<jusss`> iMadper: 好牛b
<imtxc> iMadper: 好牛b
<jusss`> iMadper: 那你cmu的同学都写啥？
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 别闹, 你这个内核态网络层开发的大牛
<jzp113> 问下 ，从网页抓成绩用什么好啊
<jzp113> 正则？还是什么
<iMadper> imtxc: http://haitao.smzdm.com/youhui/297123  便池的扯好不好啊?
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ BIANCHI 比安奇 ROMA III 铝合金平把公路车 1836元+600元包直邮（含税）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<iMadper> jzp113: 正则切几次就搞定了啊
<jzp113> <iMadper>有些现成的库也可以用
<jzp113> <iMadper>我就是再纠结用那个
<iMadper> jzp113: 没必要啊.
<iMadper> jzp113: 正则随随便便就切好了的, 何必用库.
<jzp113> <iMadper>哦，正则还没门
<jusss`> 现在整天看1080p的电影，找到个好几年前的国产电视剧，那画面接受不了
<jzp113> 1080p？
<jusss`> 我还是用手机看或许比较好点
<jzp113> 那要多快的网速？
<jusss`> jzp113: 下载下来看呀
<iMadper> jzp113: 20M的电信, 都能看youtube的4k视频
<iMadper> youtube上面的养鱼视频真心好, 比我大学老师讲的还好
<jusss`> 还没看过4k,因为没设备
<pocoyo`> jusss`: 有啥电视推荐的没有
<HoloIRCUser> 养鱼？
<jzp113> <iMadper><jusss>校园网下载5m/是
<iMadper> jzp113: 我在学校的时候都是30m/s
<jzp113> <iMadper><jusss>校园网下载5m/s  网页打不开
<jusss`> pocoyo`: 我在找2003年电视剧版的倩女幽魂
<iMadper> jzp113: 你们学校太穷, 不买电信带宽.
<jusss`> pocoyo`: 你能找到720p的资源吗？分享下
<HoloIRCUser> 你们校园网真是良心
<jzp113> 额
<iMadper> HoloIRCUser: 我是职业养鱼的.
<jzp113> 垃圾学校
<jzp113> 没的ipv6
 * iMadper 水产养殖专业.
<HoloIRCUser> 哦
<jzp113> <iMadper> 晚上人少的时候有10m/s
<jzp113> <iMadper> 但是限制流量
<leeeee> 小刺猬可好啊
<jzp113> <iMadper> 20g
<iMadper> jzp113: ç©·.
<iMadper> leeeee: 挺好的. 不过天凉了, 刺猬动的少了
<jzp113> <iMadper> 哈哈 不过我破解了
<jzp113> <iMadper> 都不是事了
<iMadper> leeeee: 现在刺猬在为冬眠做准备, 吃了好多
<leeeee> 多大了啊
<iMadper> leeeee: 反正很肥.
<jzp113> 额 刺猬？
<jusss`> iMadper: leeeee ,你们都有爱的结晶了？啊，那画面太美，我不敢看
<leeeee> 我以为早就不在了
<jzp113> 那东西不好可怜吗，听说死的时候要蜷成一团
<leeeee> 自作孽
<jzp113> 我看了了鸡血文 就是讲刺猬母爱的
<leeeee> 让你瞎说
 * iMadper 调了五天bug了, 烦躁的很. jusss` 你再乱说ban了你
<lpy> lol~
<lpy> no zuo no die
<leeeee> 国庆不放假啊
<leeeee> 真爽
<jiero> leeeee:  我一直不放假啊
<iMadper> lpy: 		conn, err := lnTCP.Accept()    这货从哪儿看ip啊？
<leeeee> 你不一样 你什么时候上班了
<jiero> leeeee:  上班好多年了
<lpy> conn 里面有没有？
<lpy> iMadper: ^^^
<leeeee> 我亲姐一家人去吃喜酒了 我在吃泡面
<lpy> 差一下文档
<iMadper> lpy: 我也在想可能会有
<wzssyqa> 还挺热闹
<jiero> leeeee:  赶紧结婚，吃一次，离婚，再吃
 * imtxc 球送一个胶片相机
<leeeee> 不懂
<jiero> imtxc:  问啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我觉得你肯定有
<lpy> iMadper: RemoteAddr()
<imtxc> jiero: 借给我玩几天啊
<imtxc> jiero: 我已经背了好几天阳光十六法则了
<yunfan> imtxc: 这几天去哪里了
<jiero> imtxc: 我？你搞笑天赋不算好啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 在老家
<yunfan> imtxc: 那可以拍几张照片给我看啊 上次你发的不够清楚
<iMadper> lpy:     // RemoteAddr returns the remote network address.     RemoteAddr() Addr
<iMadper> lp
<leeeee> 怎么都没出去玩啊
<jiero> imtxc: 去山谷里翻尸体，或许能找到
<yunfan> 我出去吃饭 回来说
<imtxc> yunfan: 啊，昨天去的时候没有带相机，今天已经回来了啊
<iMadper> lpy: emacs里面看godoc真是太方便了
<lpy> 嗯
<imtxc> yunfan: 市区里面你也看不出个啥来
<jiero> imtxc: 你的照片放在哪里？
<imtxc> jiero: 你懂个P
<iMadper> lpy: 配合helm-occur
<imtxc> jiero: 我们这边有个沟
<jiero> imtxc:  厘米全是黄金
<imtxc> jiero: 俗名”死娃娃沟“
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 还需要去山谷？ 弱！
<leeeee> 我上次看非诚勿扰
<imtxc> yunfan: 老家现在正是收玉米收土豆的时候
<leeeee> 一个榆林的小伙子 牵走一个白俄罗斯美女
<imtxc> 他们都忙，所以我去了一趟就赶快回来了
<leeeee> 你们怎么都不去的啦
<iMadper> leeeee: 一听是程序员， 24灯全灭
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 你咋不去？
<jiero> iMadper:  博士也是
<lpy> iMadper: 说我是 架构师
<iMadper> leeeee: 也就我是养鱼的， 还稍微好点儿。
<lpy> jiero: 博士也是？！
<iMadper> lpy: lol～
<jiero> lpy: 不是么。
<lpy> jiero: nnnd 不读了。。。
<leeeee> 我又不是美女 我要是男的我肯定去
<iMadper> lpy: 必须是啊， 年纪大， 没钱， 每天还特别忙， 人肯定特别没情调
<leeeee> 怎么可能啊 也有程序猿啊
<wzssyqa> leeeee: 没必须是美女吧？
<leeeee> 必须是美女啊 至少有特点
<lpy> iMadper: 扯蛋。。。哪里没钱。。。你管26岁叫年纪大？
<yunfan> imtxc: 拍拍拍
<jiero> iMadper: 关键是博士的情调，台上的一般不懂 cc lpy
<leeeee> 人家比我还小
<leeeee> 就是CEO
<lpy> jiero: 说得好有道理
<iMadper> jiero: 那不叫情调， 那叫不解风情
<iMadper> jiero: 那叫榆木疙瘩
<leeeee> 要么就是总裁啊
<leeeee> 很厉害的
<lpy> leeeee: 你去开个创业公司，你也是了
<iMadper> lpy: 我快24了，我觉得年纪不小了
<leeeee> ==
<lpy> iMadper: 34？
 * jiero 快 28了，年纪很大了
<iMadper> lpy: 34难道不应该在家陪孩子一起写家庭作业嘛？
<lpy> 。。
<jiero> iMadper: 不是啊，34应该是孩子上晚自习了？
<iMadper> lpy: 早晚接送孩子上小学。
<iMadper> lpy: 周末带孩子去动物园。
<leeeee> 我表姐刚结婚 她28 她老公应该比她搭两岁 真不知道26的男的怎么会说自己老
<pocoyo`> jusss`: 不知道还有电视剧版的。。
<iMadper> leeeee: 趁年轻， 把能做的坏事都做了。 年纪大了就不行了
<leeeee> 我看过电视剧版 大S演的 小倩
<leeeee> 什么坏事 罗列下
<iMadper> leeeee: 勾搭高副帅
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<leeeee> == 不认识 有心无力
<iMadper> leeeee: 百度搜索"招聘女公关"
<leeeee> == 算了吧 折腾不起
<leeeee> 我连喝酒都不会
<iMadper> http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&ipn=d&word=%E6%8B%9B%E8%81%98%E5%A5%B3%E5%85%AC%E5%85%B3&step_word=&pn=2&spn=0&di=164550554410&rn=1&is=&istype=&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&in=29814&cl=2&lm=-1&st=&cs=504848637%2C1970113953&os=721935987%2C3999395264&adpicid=0&ln=1964&fr=ala1&fmq=1412394003097_R&ic=&s=&se=&sme=0&tab=&width=&height=&face=&ist=&jit=&cg=&objurl=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.barmap.com%2Fuploadfiles%2Fcommpic%2F20113%2F20113141765996510.
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 招聘女公关的搜索结果_百度图片搜索
<leeeee> 还公关叻
 * iMadper 我去, 这么劲爆的图都能被我找到...
 * iMadper nnnd, 我是怎么搜到这么丑的一帮妹子图的...
<jiero> iMadper: 面无颜色
<leeeee> 牛啊 还是我见识少
<iMadper> lpy: 得加到	user := s.Accept(r)  后面. 毕竟user和ip我们都要.
<leeeee> 洗衣服去了  贵圈真是乱啊
<lpy> OwO
<iMadper> lpy: 不对, 这行还不是...
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, 是.
<iMadper> lpy: 这是newserver返回的server掉的accept.
<jusss`> iMadper: 这是什么语言？
<iMadper> jusss`: sbgo
<jusss`> := 这个是bnf?
<jusss`> 还是dnf
<iMadper> jusss`: 都不是.
<imtxc> yunfan: 我现在在家里啊，怎么拍
<iMadper> lpy: 擦了! 没有built-in的 "in?" 操作
<jiero> imtxc: 窗外
<jiero> imtxc: 网易摄影好无聊，几乎都是女孩子
<imtxc> jiero: 是啊
<yunfan> imtxc: 总会出门的呗  等你出门记得带相机
<leeeee> 谁有京东图书券 不用的给我用呗
<jusss`> leeeee: jiero ,为什么女鬼都喜欢书生呢？
<jzp113> 哎
<jusss`> 为什么不喜欢砍柴的呢？
<jzp113> 正则大家都学了多久啊
<jusss`> jzp113: 2天多吧
<leeeee> == 都？ 不知道
 * leeeee 还是转战淘宝
<iMadper> jzp113: 看了一下语法表, 也就十来分钟吧...
<iMadper> jzp113: 然后就去打dota去了
<jzp113> <iMadper>nb
<iMadper> jzp113: 不过我学的不好. 我不是学计算机的
<iMadper> jzp113: 这些东西我学来也没用啊
<jzp113> <iMadper>我想还是直接用Beautiful Soup
<jzp113> <iMadper>If Beautiful Soup has saved you a lot of time and money, the best way to pay me back is to check out Constellation Games, my sci-fi novel about alien video games.
<jzp113> You can read the first two chapters for free, and the full novel starts at 5 USD. Thanks!
<jzp113> <iMadper>这个处理文本什么的，找文件都可以啊
<jzp113> <iMadper>做个爬虫必备啊
<iMadper> jzp113: 你跟一个perl写手谈文本处理...
<iMadper> lpy: 我估计我要添加两个fixme... 然后assign给你来修?
<jzp113> <iMadper>我错了 ，班门弄斧了
<jzp113> <iMadper>原谅我
<jzp113> <iMadper>原谅我的无知
<iMadper> jzp113: 去年我养鱼的时候, 几个鱼塘的状态监控表格我都用perl自动更新的
<iMadper> jzp113: 文本处理, perl真是方便.
<iMadper> lpy: 去过湛江嘛?
<lpy> 没
<iMadper> lpy: 打算去玩玩, 听说那边的海鲜很肥美.
<iMadper> lpy: 哎, 还是先捞到钱吧...
<iMadper> lpy: 下个项目我们前端用dart吧?
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 有用crunchbang的吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464572 64位的 chrome和chromium都不能播放flash，liveCD也一样 ， 32位的可以 统计信息: 发表于 由 GuoMei — 2014-10-04 12:41
<lpy> iMadper: 严正地拒绝你
<lpy> iMadper: 哥这里海鲜也很肥美。。。
<iMadper> lpy: dart要拒绝?
<lpy> 是
<iMadper> lpy: 为啥?
<iMadper> lpy: 不是比js简单嘛?
<lpy> iMadper: 又是 Google 搞出来的什么奇奇怪怪的东西？
<iMadper> lpy: 我现在不想再学复杂的东西了, 就喜欢简单粗暴的垃圾了
<lpy> =_=
<iMadper> lpy: http://golang.org/pkg/container/list/  竟然没有内置的, 判断一个元素是不是在这个列表里的函数.
<^k^> ⇪ t: list - The Go Programming Language
<lpy> lol~
<jiero> leeeee:  淘宝有啥好的。。。
<leeeee> 没啥好啊 我要买书
<leeeee> 淘宝便宜
<jiero> leeeee:  买书淘宝不会比当当亚马逊便宜吧。。。
<jiero> leeeee:  看 etao就知道了
<leeeee> 什么？
<jiero> leeeee:  阿里巴巴三大站 etao tmall taobao
<leeeee> 我只上淘宝
<leeeee> 过。。
<kaisu_tsuneyama> 有没有人遇到apt-get update时Hash sum mismatch的问题，挂个代理就好了
<leeeee> 玩不转 还是只会淘宝
<jiero> leeeee:  ... etao 就是baidu一样的搜索引擎啊。
<leeeee> 然后呢
<jiero> leeeee: 我不喜欢用taobao的原因就是taobao全是拉圾。
<jiero> leeeee: 然后你买东西！
<leeeee> 怎么垃圾了
<jiero> leeeee: taobao里你根本搜索不到自己想要的描述
<leeeee> 你想要什么 我觉得我淘宝用得挺好的啊
<jusss`>  iMadper: 我现在也非常喜欢简单暴力的东西
<jiero> leeeee: 我想要我输入了我想要的条件，直接出来一个东西符合我的要求我就不需要流览了
<pocoyo`> test
<leeeee> 没事啊 我就爱慢慢看 慢慢选 多好
<jiero> leeeee: 但淘宝出来一堆八杆打不着的东西，因为你没用过 ebay - 。。。所以算了。
<iMadper> ebay搜索太傻了. 不能模糊搜索.
<pocoyo`> jiero:  你是24小时客服啊
<jusss`> jiero: ebay还活着？
<iMadper> 适合你买之前就确定买什么了, 然后直接输入完整名称, 买完就走
<leeeee> 萝卜白菜 我就喜欢淘宝
<leeeee> 我都不买天猫
<leeeee> 就是淘宝
<jusss`> leeeee: 淘宝好多刷单的
<iMadper> leeeee: 天猫贵啊, 买不起.
<jusss`> leeeee: 给我找个三键鼠标，吧，没滚轮，
<leeeee> 刷单这种我才不买呢
<leeeee> 什么鼠标啊 我自己都不用鼠标
<leeeee> 对 淘宝便宜
<jiero> pocoyo`: 曾经是 ebay 客服
<jiero> jusss`:  。。。
<jusss`> leeeee: 就是滚轮是按键的那种
<jiero> jusss`:  好吧，我从ebay 赚钱每月6000
<jiero> jusss`:  你也去玩吧
<jusss`> jiero: 我擦
<jusss`> jiero: 赶快告诉我怎么每月6000
<leeeee> 别跟我说这些 不懂 我只会买我自己用的东西
<HoloIRCUser> 怎么做客服
<jusss`> jiero: 6000是人民币还是美元？
<jiero> jusss`:  RMB
<jusss`> jiero: 那也行
<jiero> leeeee: 。话说你直接 etao 搜你要的，买就行了，唠叨啥。。。
<jzp113> 客服
<jzp113> 客服 咋当
<leeeee> 没搜到啊
<jiero> leeeee: 那就是错字了
<leeeee> 比淘宝贵
<leeeee> 我要便宜
<jiero> iMadper: ebay有模糊搜索，不过放在最下面，优先级低下
<jiero> leeeee:  etao 搜索的是很多网站的价格包括淘宝
<jiero> leeeee: 怎么可能比淘宝自己贵。。。
<leeeee> 不相信算了
<leeeee> 京东都没有图书半价的活动
<leeeee> 真是不爽
<jiero> leeeee: 你不会不懂用价格拍序吧。淘宝搞价格拍序都是非常混乱，我除了礼品卡去taobao之外，其他时候不光顾。。。
<leeeee> == 好吧 你最懂
<jiero> leeeee:  因为我也是淘宝卖家，有店铺。。。
<leeeee> ==
<jusss`> jiero: 链接看看
<pocoyo> jiero: 吃饭没有
<jiero> jusss: 补给
<jiero> jusss: 我都辞职了
<jiero> pocoyo: 吃了
<jiero> pocoyo:  然后又一粒善存，为了我可以每天只睡6小时
<perr> 喵
<leeeee> ==
<perr> leeeee: 好旧不见
<leeeee> 哪有啊
<leeeee> 我看了 使徒行者 第一集
<leeeee> 没看懂
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装alien 时显示您希望继续执行吗？ [Y/n] y 更换介质。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464574 安装官方显卡驱动依赖库的时候也出现了这种情况，（您希望继续执行吗？ [Y/n] y 更换介质：请把标有“Ubuntu 14.04 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release i386 (20140417)”的盘片插入驱动
<^k^>  ─> 器“/media/cdrom/”再按回车键） 大神怎么解决在线等。。。。。。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 dongjifu — …
<perr> leeeee: 说明三观尽毁已
<leeeee> 第一集 那个阿行死前说的话什么意思
 * perr 不看国剧
<iMadper> leeeee: 使徒行者真的挺好看的.
<leeeee> 嗯 我听说了 所以在看
<jusss> 那个纸牌屋里的皮特后来演个什么血族之类的好看吗？
<perr> 血族挺好看
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win7与ubuntu14.04双系统 win7无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464575 开始是win7 然后用U盘装上了ubuntu 然后又想卸掉 就格式化ubuntu安装盘 用Easybcd做启动 重启后登录不了win7，ubuntu已卸载 只好再装ubuntu 然后显示双系统存在，不过显示的是vista 选择启动却启动不了vista
<^k^>  ─> 只能启动ubuntu 求助如何把 win7的启动引导写回来 统计信息: 发表于 由 wer_t — 2014-10-04 13:58
<jusss> 皮特在纸牌屋第一集里对christina啪啪完之后，chris想让皮特说三个字，然后皮特说lick my balls，真好笑
<jzp113> 在吗
<jzp113> 有人看到过python 打松鼠的视频吗
<leeeee> 可爱多上居然还是柯正东 不科学
<jusss> 柯正东是谁
<jusss> 可爱多又是啥
<leeeee> 睡觉去了 拜拜
<perr> 普罗米修斯2要拍了,好期待
<jusss> perr: 真的吗？？？
<jusss> 太想看第二部了
<perr> http://baike.baidu.com/view/9127829.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> perr: ⇪ 普罗米修斯2_百度百科
<perr> 16年上映
<jusss> 找到创造者之后怎么样
<hoxily> jzp113: 求链接
<jzp113> <hoxily>要翻墙
<jzp113> http://www.slideshare.net/kgrandis/pycon-2012-militarizing-your-backyard-computer-vision-and-the-squirrel-hordes
<^k^> jzp113: ⇪ PyCon 2012: Militarizing Your Backyard: Computer Vision and the Squir…
<jusss> jzp113: 他有shadowsocks
<jzp113> shadowsocks？
<jzp113> 我不会啊
<jzp113> <jusss>借我用用？
<hoxily> jzp113: 打松鼠有什么好处吗？
<jzp113> <jusss>额 一个人用python做的自动赶走松鼠的，嵌入式
<newuser1> hello, 新上手pidgin，想测试一下pidgin-encryption插件，有谁愿意加我的？
 * iMadper 招募运维.
 * iMadper 招募翻墙软件运维!
<lpy> lol~
 * iMadper 招募翻墙服务器运维!
 * iMadper 出售socks5翻墙服务, 3rmb/月, 日本, 新加坡, 三藩 三线可选.
<jusss> iMadper: 流量
<iMadper> jusss: 不限, 不能bt之类的.
<iMadper> jusss: p2p下载都不行. 没有流量限制
<iMadper> lpy: 感觉实现的差不多了, 没啥需要做的了
<HoloIRCUser> 有用bleep的吗？
<HoloIRCUser> P2P聊天
<decrypt2> 感觉挺有意思，今天测试pidgin-encryption，用着感觉很差劲，好像超过二十个字符就报解密出错了。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 巧言护桂树 : 有个读书人见邻居正要挥斧砍掉庭院中的一棵大树,心上前问道:"这株桂花树长得甚好,老伯何故砍掉它?" 邻居叹曰:"我这庭院四四方方,有了此树,便成了个'困'字,老夫怕不吉利,故忍心……" 该读书人听后拱手笑道:"依老伯说法,除去树后住人,不又成了个囚犯
<^k^>  ─> 的'囚'字吗,岂非更不吉利?"
<iMadper> lpy: 等一下
<iMadper> lpy: 我的server用的plain
<iMadper> lpy: 你用的也是?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我的鼠标左键失灵了，怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464576 我的鼠标左键失灵了，怎么办？ 刚换了系统没多久，鼠标左键就失灵了，换了一个鼠标也是一样的，不是知鼠标的原因还是电脑系统的原因？求大师指点一下 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiujike — 2014-10-04 15
<^k^>  ─> :30
<lpy> iMadper: 不用
<iMadper> lpy: 你用lz4然后跟我server用的plain连接的?
<lpy> rawSocket
<iMadper> lpy: ??? 我的server一直都是plain, 你刚才怎么测速的?
<iMadper> lpy: 你不是测试了一下我的server嘛?
<lpy> 刚才 视频都打不开啊
<lpy> 打开baidu
<lpy> 打开 weibo
<iMadper> lpy: 哦, 你重新试一下, client换成plain
<lpy> ....
<lpy> 小写？
<iMadper> lpy: 昂
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • linux不更新系统使用有没有问题？求大神！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464578 因为本人机器垃圾的问题，最近一直折腾安装最近出的linux系统，但是安装最近的系统有一个问题就是显卡驱动会装不上，处于这个原因我只能安装回几年前的版本（我现在用的是UBUNTU
<jiero> 壕们赞助我升级到富士 X-M1吧。
<jiero> 我只能支付起半价
<jusss> jiero: 要多少钱
<jiero> jusss:  1600+
<jiero> jusss: 噢 1700+
<jiero> 长征43天，行程25018里，共拍了28000个镜头，80%以上的照片竟然是富士X-M1拍的。 这个。
<jiero> 简直疯狂。
<jiero> 28000个镜头，要换多少电池！
<jusss> jiero: 那你赞助我这个吧 http://www.amazon.com/Happy-Hacking-Keyboard-Professional2-White/dp/B000EXZ0V2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1412410239&sr=8-1&keywords=hhkb
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ Amazon.com: Happy Hacking Keyboard Professional2 (White): Computers & Accessories 价格:$549.82
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<freeflying> roylez: 在？
<roylez> freeflying: .
<roylez> jusss: 渣渣
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求推薦註音輸入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464580 新酷音不是人用的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2014-10-04 16:42
<jusss> roylez: 陈真，你好
<roylez> jusss: 吃我迷踪拳
<roylez> freeflying: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/416404e6tw1eky7h2by6nj20c421sqa5.jpg
<freeflying> roylez: 高级黑
<roylez> freeflying: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/3d2cf9b7gw1ekxt5q9a7zj20et0m242u.jpg
<jusss> roylez: 银联 国庆，日本还有这？
<jusss> 日本还庆祝这个，真讽刺
<jusss> roylez: 看电视就，里面男一对女二说“十年以后，如果你我都还没成亲的话，我们就成亲好了”
<roylez> jusss:咱可是他们宗主国
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • ubuntu 14.10怎么保存屏幕亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464582 koskers@koskers-W35xSTQ-370ST:~$ cat /etc/rc.local #!/bin/sh -e # # rc.local # # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel. # Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other # value on error. # # In order to enable or disable this s
<^k^>  ─> cript just change the execution # bits. # # By default this script does nothing. sudo echo 490 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_ …
<roylez> jusss: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3324544326
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ 日本网民赞中国冰球选手暴揍韩国人：中国不愧是韩国的宗主国_印度吧_百度贴吧
<jusss> roylez: 印度吧发贴日本赞天朝揍韩国，一句话概括了亚洲
<jusss> 武侠小说了总有一个嫁做他人妻的小师妹
<mordory> 这里吹牛灌水的居多
<iMadper> modory: 本来就是灌水的东方啊
<iMadper> 的地方啊
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求root中使用新版本chrome的修改方法！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464583 网络中很多修改方法，有些旧了，修改的较老版本chrome，本人菜鸟，不会举一反三，求实践成功者分享方法，最好是使用最新版本chrome，谢谢！ 事先说明，我知道root风险。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 cainiaozz_com — 2014-10-04 17:39
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  18:20
<imtxc> roylez: momo
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 数组索引问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464584 下面这段代码, 为嘛i++不能作为数组arr[]的索引, 而一定要开写成arr[i]=2*i;i++; Code: int i = 0, arr[8]; while(i<8){   arr[i++] = 2*i; } 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubunbates — 2014-10-04 18:32
<freeflying> imtxc: 信用卡还款在拉卡拉上靠谱不
<roylez> freeflying: 为啥要用拉卡拉，支付宝多方便
<freeflying> roylez: 支付宝不支持我的渣打
<roylez> freeflying: 只能说你太高端
<freeflying> roylez: 屌丝啊，之前的汇丰也不行
<xukeyu> topic
<roylez> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a4fc766fjw1ekz0uz8ja8j20dw0dwwf8.jpg
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有其父必有其子 : 有一个人心高气傲从不肯让人。一天,他走在街上,对面走来一人没给他让路。他当然不肯让,于是两个人就这样面对面地僵持着。过了很久,这人的父亲来找他,着急地问他:"你怎么在这儿站着,家里人等你买米回去做饭呢！ ""我不能走,这个人不给我让路！
<^k^>  ─> ""那你去买米,我替你在这儿站着,看最后谁给谁让路！ "
<jiero> roylez:  我好无聊
<jiero> roylez:  为什么觉得人生好无聊了
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez
<jusss> jiero: 因为你是2代
<jusss> "<jiero> roylez:  为什么觉得人生好无聊了" --2代语录
<jiero> jusss:  因为我什么都没做到。
<jusss> jiero: 你都衣食无忧了才这样感慨
<jzp113> 问下
<jzp113> 正则的的大神，咋匹配html标签里面的内容啊
<jzp113> iMadper 咋匹配html标签里面的内容啊
<jiero> jusss:  不是衣食无忧这样，而是物质要求少
<jiero> jusss:  你要我的旧衣服我可以给你——不过也是别人给我的旧衣服哈
<jusss> jzp113: 跟匹配文本文件的一样吧，我猜的
<jzp113> 一样？
<jzp113> <jusss> 不一样啊
<jusss> jiero: 你的太小，穿不了，我200斤
<jzp113> <jusss> 我匹配半天没成功
<jiero> jusss: 。。。
<jusss> jiero: 你是国外的14天机用多了吧
 * jiero 腰围胸围臀围合计 240cm
<jiero> jusss: 14天机？
<jzp113> <jusss> 要用到平衡组什么的啊
<jusss> jzp113: 不知道平衡组是啥
<jzp113> <jusss>
<jusss> jiero: 国外不是有这样的手机吗？2周一换，难道木有h
<jzp113> <jusss>你帮我看看可以吗
<jiero> jusss:  欧洲吧
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 频道里还有健身好友啊
<jzp113> 可以交流下啊
<jiero> jusss:  不知道。反正中国人一定会想到变态的办法 —— 比如说我先买一手机，退货，然后让朋友再花更便宜的价格买回来
<jiero> jusss:  所以中国不能正规卖退货的产品
<jiero> 一般
<jusss> jiero: 为什么男女互相喜欢才能交配
<jiero> jusss:  不一定
<jiero> jusss:  主观意愿吧
<jiero> jusss: 意愿和喜欢不喜欢没啥关系
<imtxc> freeflying: 没有还过啊，应该靠谱吧
<imtxc> freeflying: 土豪啊，又有渣打，又有汇丰
<jiero> imtxc freeflying  你们和那么多银行打交道不累么？
<imtxc> jiero: 我没跟那些个土豪银行打交到啊
<jiero> imtxc 土豪银行好打交道，所以你更不嫌累
<imtxc> 。。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 那些银行都不会给我批卡的
<kandu> jzp113: html 是超出正则集合的，你得选其他工具
<jzp113> 超出了啊？
<jzp113> 哎好吧
<kandu> jzp113: 有限自动机，你以为能多强
<jzp113> 其实是可以的
<jzp113> 我上网看到好多例子了
<jzp113> <kandu> 设计到平衡组
<kandu> jzp113: 如果不考虑匹配时候的上下文，那自然可以
<jusss> jzp113: 这个是真正的大神，问他就对了
<kandu> jzp113: 哦，这种是超出正则集合的，是扩展后的正则表达式。严格来讲，不是正则表达式了
<jzp113> <kandu>哦，
<jzp113> <jusss>谢谢了
<kandu> jzp113: 那个 expat 库不错啊
<jzp113> <jusss>哦，我现在用的是
<jzp113> <kandu>我用的是beautiful soap
<jzp113> <kandu>https://bpaste.net/show/4077ac0bb6d3　你看看，我要是要把课程名和成绩抓下来
 * kandu 忙着打星际呢，要不你来帮我冲大师组?
<jzp113> <kandu>如果我用beautiful soap　它把所有的td标签的数据都输出出来了，我就不知道怎么过滤了
<jzp113> kandu 你打星际啊，我也打。不过我是青铜组的
 * kandu nnd 卡在钻石上不去了
<jzp113> <kandu> 我在青铜好久了
<jzp113> <kandu> 没人教没伴耍　就不想玩了
<jusss> 果然是大神
<jusss> 都打星际呢
<jusss> 我这手速就玩不了
<jusss> 我顶多能打赢war3的简单的电脑
<jzp113> 你叫啥名字
<jzp113> 等我加你
<jzp113> 星际
<jusss> jzp113: 星际有Linux版了？
<jzp113> 额　没有吧
<jzp113> 怎么可能
<jusss> 那你们都是去win下玩？
<imtxc> 玩啥
<jzp113> 额　linux 根本就不是耍游戏用的
<kandu> jzp113: Kandu#8532
<kandu> jzp113: Kandu#5832
<jzp113> kandu> 加我jzp113
<jzp113> kandu> 我水平太菜估计你也不愿意和我耍
<kandu> jzp113: 没后面的 battletag 加不了的，或者你给电邮地址也能加
<jzp113> <kandu>jzp113@163.com
<jzp113> <kandu>在中国服务器吧
<kandu> jzp113: 嗯，邀请邮件已发送
<jiero> onlylove: 好久不见腻了
<jiero> onlylove:  终于假期归来了。
<onlylove> jiero: 还在放假，不信看ip
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣干啥呢？
<jiero> roylez:  看书
<jiero> onlylove:  噢。那还是假期归来。
<jiero> roylez:  后资本主义 的破账
<iMadper> roylez: 扎西最近来的又多了啊
<jzp113> <kandu>好的
<imtxc> onlylove: lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 我觉得养鱼不赚钱啊
<jzp113> <kandu>明天和你打　我下载linux系统
<iMadper> imtxc: 想找点儿别的工作做
<jiero> iMadper:  和 yunfan 合伙？
<iMadper> jiero: 不.
<jzp113> 好大神来了
<jiero> jzp113:  。话说你干嘛。。。
<roylez> iMadper: 买了macbook pro
<jiero> jzp113: 要和 kandu 私下聊也不是这样的啊。
<jiero> roylez:  。来炫耀么？？？
<jzp113> <iMadper>我正则匹配不了啊
<roylez> jiero: 是的
<kandu> jzp113: 好啊
<iMadper> roylez: mbp不喜欢.
<jiero> roylez:  我买了一渣相机就来炫耀。
<roylez> iMadper: mbpr
<iMadper> roylez: 不值.
<jzp113> <kandu>带我耍一段时间 再来虐别人我缺个好老师
<iMadper> roylez: 我比较喜欢日系笔记本.
<jiero> roylez:  你被鄙视了，赶紧和 iMadper 互相踢
<roylez> iMadper: 哥认为值
<iMadper> roylez: 你有钱啊, 买什么都值
<jusss> roylez: mbpr好，送我吧
<roylez> jusss: 滚粗
<jzp113> <iMadper>https://bpaste.net/show/4077ac0bb6d3我咋总是匹配不了啊
<jzp113> <iMadper>https://bpaste.net/show/4077ac0bb6d3我咋总是匹配不了啊，我要匹配课程和成绩
<iMadper> jzp113: 想匹配啥啊??
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐在干啥？
<jzp113> <iMadper>听说你那peri养过鱼
<jiero> iMadper:  我觉得优酷会员真无用啊。
<iMadper> jzp113: perl用来处理鱼类的数据啊
<iMadper> jiero: 去广告啊
<jiero> iMadper: youku整体体验好差劲没有什么想看的而且慢腾腾
<jzp113> <iMadper>匹配里面的 日本文学名著鉴赏  和 成绩
<iMadper> jzp113: 这种正则, 首先修改你的语言的换行符
<iMadper> jzp113: 把整个数据看成一行
<jzp113> <iMadper>哦 对啊
<jzp113> 难怪
<iMadper> 然后用/<tr>|</tr>切数组
<iMadper> jzp113: split用过? 用个支持正则作为分隔符的split来切
<jzp113> <iMadper>我没把他们看成一行，难怪找不到
<jzp113> 恩
<iMadper> jzp113: 然后你得到一个数组, 数好了第几个元素是你想要的, 直接array[n] 就出来了
<jzp113> <iMadper>好的 谢了
<jzp113> <iMadper>以后我也卖鱼去
<iMadper> jzp113: 我不是卖鱼的
<iMadper> jzp113: 我是养鱼的.
<jusss> 日本文学名著--穿裆康成，就记得有这么个人
<jusss> 后来自杀了
<jusss> 唉
<jusss> 文学家都自杀了，好几个
<iMadper> jusss: 你在不去找个好工作, 下一个可能就是你了.
<jusss> 海明威什么的
<jusss> iMadper: 我不是文学家
<iMadper> jusss: 不是文学家, 不影响你自杀
<jusss> iMadper: 我找好工作，简历发好多了，没人要我
<jiero> jusss: 可能是因为你比我还要罗嗦？
<iMadper> jusss: google投了? facebook投了? twitter投了? linked-in投了?
<iMadper> jusss: 而且你可以稍微降低一下身份, 去MS, IBM之类的啊
<roylez> jiero: http://deepdotweb.com/images/infographics.png
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ image/png
<jusss> iMadper: 。。。我还降低身份。。。
<jusss> 我抬高身份，人家都不要
<jiero> roylez:  好厉害的乐乐，这是你做的啊
<iMadper> roylez:  好厉害的乐乐，这是你做的啊
<roylez> 滚犊子
 * jiero 最近发现，正像男孩子未必需要女孩子一样，女孩子也未必需要男孩子
<jusss> jiero: 你没发现最新流出的celebrity , the fappening什么的，里面的女明星对男人是多么的可恶，什么姿势都有
<jiero> jusss:  ？我不喜欢看视频的
<jiero> jusss: 完全不懂。。。
<jiero> jusss: 死宅男。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何提取mp3中的title, artist等信息到stdout? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464587 现有一堆名字乱码的音乐,类似于: AAAA.mp3 AAAB.mp3...ZZZZ.mp3 但是其中的title, artist, album等字段都还保留 我想用这些信息重命名这些文件, 怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 PithornDawn — 2014-10-04 21:11
<jiero> roylez:  看了 jianshu.com 结果觉得大多数作者好幼稚。。。
<roylez> jiero: 抄的 medium.com 的样式
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Medium (@ medium.com)
<jiero> roylez:  嗯。知道
<jiero> roylez:  看过 medium.com ，看到国人即使这样做了，还是力不从心哈
<roylez> jiero: 屎坑子里摸爬滚打惯了，看到一干净宝贝，摸两把也沾上屎了
<pocoyo`> roylez: 主席万岁～
<roylez> pocoyo`: 赶紧交税
<pocoyo`> roylez: 把支付宝帐户发过来 交
<jusss> roylez: 那个什么最近正流行的什么好莱坞什么celebrity什么的，资源来一份
<roylez> jusss: 懒得去查
<pocoyo`> roylez: 有什么好的理财投资没有
<roylez> pocoyo`: 买美元放枕头底下
 * lincan ......................
<lincan> awesome
<roylez> 我不是说笑话
<jiero> roylez:  你是在。
<imtxc>  roylez:  好厉害的乐乐，这是你做的啊
<jiero> pocoyo`: 在低点买美元，在月初第一个星期一
<jiero> 卖掉
<imtxc> iMadper: 那养啥好啊
<jiero> imtxc:  养女孩子
<imtxc> jiero: 把你的胶片单反借我玩玩吧
<jiero> imtxc: 别扯，我刚买的相机甚至不能好好拍夜景
<imtxc> jiero: 别车
<jiero> imtxc:   http://www.fujifilm.com.cn/products/digital_cameras/x/fujifilm_xq1/sample_images/
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ FUJIFILM XQ1：样照 | Fujifilm 中国
<jiero> imtxc: 样片里都没有好的夜景拍摄效果哈
<imtxc> jiero: 别扯，你好歹还有个夜景拍
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么了？
<jiero> imtxc: 你有夜盲症？
<imtxc> jiero: 我家一过9点连个毛都拍不到
<jiero> imtxc: 不会的，你去别家姑娘闺房转转，如果她不开灯，就别拍了
<imtxc> jiero: .....
<imtxc> jiero: 我也想啊
<jzp113>  额
<jzp113> 正则匹配都是乱码了
<iMadper> imtxc: 在考虑先学点儿东西.
<iMadper> imtxc: 学挖掘机驾驶吧.
<iMadper> imtxc: 挖掘技术哪家强?
<imtxc> ………………
<jzp113> <iMadper> 乱码咋弄啊
<iMadper> jzp113: 啥乱码?
<jzp113> <iMadper> ��ѧ�������
<jzp113> <iMadper> 变成这个了
 * lincan ............
<iMadper> jzp113: 找到正确的编码, 转换一下啊
 * lincan 2222222222222
<lincan> 乱码
<imtxc> jiero: 我看胶片的样片呢
<imtxc> jiero: 结果点开你的链接，我就说胶片怎么这么高分辨率
<jiero> imtxc:   我才没说是相片
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu 14.10怎么保存屏幕亮度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464588 #!/bin/sh -e # # rc.local # # This script is executed at the end of each multiuser runlevel. # Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other # value on error. # # In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution # bits. # # By default
<^k^>  ─> this script does nothing. sudo echo 490 > /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness; exit 0 不管加不加sudo都没用。 统 …
<jiero> imtxc:  胶片太可怕了。
<jzp113> <iMadper>\xcc\xe5\xd3\xfd\xa3\
<jzp113> <iMadper>这个是啥码
<iMadper> jzp113: 鬼知道, 你贴个图片问我图片里是什么鱼我都认不出来, 何况编码?
<jzp113> <iMadper>哈哈
<iMadper> jzp113: 中文编码就那么几种, 自己去试试呗
<jzp113> <iMadper>好吧 我下次找个鱼给你抓抓
<jzp113> <iMadper>鱼塘都是鲤鱼
<iMadper> jzp113: 哥, 我不是学计算机的啊... 我也不会写程序啊... 我就是养鱼的时候发现需要, 用过一次而已啊
<jzp113> <iMadper>哥我错了，下次我养鱼就找你
<jiero> jzp113:  你们好可怕
 * jiero 摸摸 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: 摸摸大
 * jiero 现在不知道我为什么买这个相机了 :) 或者是怕2手真的麻烦~
<jusss> "我就是养鱼的时候发现需要, 用过一次而已啊" --高手语录
<jiero> imtxc: 突然觉得这个拍的好帅气 http://fujifilm-x.com/photographers/en/yukio_uchida/#10
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ Yukio Uchida | X-Photographers
<jiero> imtxc:  差不多同级别的相机 X20 和 XQ1 XF1
<jzp113> <iMadper> 渔夫我搞定了
<jzp113> <iMadper> 刚才开启容易匹配模式
<iMadper> jzp113: 这种数据, awk是最最合适的...
 * iMadper 洗澡去
<jzp113> <jiero>我哪可怕了
<yunfan> iMadper:想养鱼？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/06/08/Cg-4WlJWG_KIObhIAAPPQzLSOU4AAMZDAFwiekAA89b877.jpg 貌似很对～～有木有！！
<jzp113> 有人吗
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  23:50
<jzp113> 有人没
<gebjgd> jzp113, 有事？
<jzp113> 有
<jzp113> 关于正则表达式的
<gebjgd> jzp113, 不会
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 好吧
<jzp113> 我的没有输出了
<jzp113> 奇怪了
<gebjgd> jzp113, 恭喜
<jzp113> 额
<jzp113> 会python吗
<gebjgd> jzp113, 写过 改过一个gui
<gebjgd> jzp113, pygtk
<jzp113> 怪了
<gebjgd> jzp113, 所以说 不会
<jzp113> 我的没输出了
<jzp113> 帮我看看
 * gebjgd 清扫楼道去 你慢慢
<jzp113> 哈哈
<jzp113> 3行代码
<jzp113> 估计是语法问题
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我楼下邻居的儿子在北京工作  大众
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 说一口流利的普通话  人还很年轻很帅  娶了中国人
<jzp113> 什么意思？
<jzp113> 他是哪的
 * HandleHard 
 * HandleHard 
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, lucy有高画质的了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-10-05
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 谷歌怎么了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464594 ubuntu刚下载的谷歌，账号无法登录;win系统的一直可以登着。这是什么节奏？又被封杀？？？求破解 统计信息: 发表于 由 canghai314 — 2014-10-05 1:32
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 旱鸭子的遗憾 : 在动物园的水池边,一个小伙子挽着姑娘的手,说:"让我们像对鸳鸯一样,永远生活在一起好吗?"姑娘不无遗憾地答道:"好是好,可我还没学会游泳呢！ "
<wzssyqa> 让主席刷屏了
<jiero> wzssyqa: 你也是刷屏啊
<jiero> wzssyqa:  人生好无聊
 * jiero 抱抱 wzssyqa
 * jiero 今天到货了
<imtxc> ji
<imtxc> jiero: 啥到了
<jiero> imtxc: 相机
<imtxc> jiero: 上样图啊
<jiero> imtxc:  报销所以不能买太贵的
<jiero> imtxc: 下午就送到了吧
<jiero> imtxc:  早上亚马逊发来短信到了配送中心。
<jiero> imtxc:   其实真的可能黑卡更好
<jiero> imtxc: 单纯从效果来说而不是从记录来说，不过单纯从记录事情来说是这个好些，速度之类的，
<imtxc> 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 反正看了介绍就这样吧。黑卡要贵400多
<jiero> imtxc:  纠结完了就不纠结了，不过如果选 1500元价位的话，真的就这个 富士XQ1，索尼RX100，尼康J3，奥林巴斯EPM2。后三个都是必须二手。如果我再选，可能就选EPM2了。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 什么到货了？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我的相机买的便携相机 - 现在看来Nokia 1020差不多，不过要贵1000多。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 你竟然买卡片机
<jiero> imtxc: 你说 诺基亚1020当定焦相机也不错啊。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 微单我买了也不会玩镜头的
<jiero> wzssyqa: 有啥意思
<wzssyqa> imtxc: 卡片机比手机强哪里了？
<jiero> wzssyqa:  对焦速度，额外一个设备
<jiero> wzssyqa: 物理快门 之类的。
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 底大
<imtxc> wzssyqa: 对焦快
<jiero> imtxc:  呃，发现亏了，应该买那个二手的，才1400，还有松下的LF1——就是没法出RAW了，保质期也会短。
<jiero> imtxc: 多付了150元只得到了全新盒子和16GB卡和一个便携包。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 没亏啊
<wzssyqa> jiero: 16G卡也要不少钱呢
<jiero> wzssyqa:   16GB卡才50不到。
<jiero> wzssyqa: 便携的肩带包。报价250.。。
<jiero> 但是用得上么。。。
<wzssyqa> jiero: 卡分质量的。相机上用的贵一些
<jiero> wzssyqa: 那个加到购物车的时候就有报价的 48
<jiero> 是减免型优惠
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu 1404中vim默认支持自动补全？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464596 在ubuntu1404中使用vim时，在编辑状态下无意间按了Ctrl+N，vim居然出现了补全(原谅我的惊讶，我以前的确不知道这个)。 请问各位，这是1404系统中默认装了什么插件还是在vim的某个配
<^k^>  ─> 置文件中做了设置？ 如果我想让不支持自动补全的vim支持自动补全，我该怎么做？ 3Q 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<jusss> roylez: .
<jiero> imtxc: 我想退货买那个旧的。
<imtxc> …………………………
<imtxc> 你妹
<imtxc> 旧的你知道有什么问题？
<jiero> imtxc:  亚马逊 z实惠啊
<jiero> imtxc: 肯定30天内退的货就是了。
<jiero> imtxc: 节省 160元
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开机启动 56秒，算慢不算？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464597 我记得原来用 debain 不到10秒，一般　６，　７　秒左右就能进系统，现在居然要 56 秒。 我优化过，从 147秒，优化到了 56 秒，感觉还有点多，不知与各位的比起来算不算慢？ dmesg 最后几行信息： Code: [ 
<^k^>  ─>  54.643259] type=1400 audit(1412475300.568:74): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_replace" profile="unconfined" name="/usr/lib/cups/back …
<jiero> imtxc: 算了，就饶了亚马逊一次吧，给他们好多麻烦了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 最近3个月想退货10多次了
<jiero> imtxc:  总会有不是最低价的时候，接受了。
<jiero> imtxc: 到了
<jzp113> hi
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  11:08
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 软件源问题解决办法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464599 W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_fcitx-team_nightly_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_binary-amd64_Packages Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_fcitx-team_nightly_ubuntu_dists_trusty_main_binary-i386_
<jzp113> 大家好啊
<^k^> jzp113:点点点.  11:22
<jzp113> 我怀疑 它是个机器人
<jzp113> 每次都点点点
<jiero> jzp113:  难道需要我们在置顶写下是机器人
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 关于x240 rtl8192ee的驱动问题，实在无力了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464600 作为linux新人实在无力折腾了 自己的x240，无线网卡是rtl8192ee，14.04LTS驱不起来 之前3.16出来之前自己折腾了好久，每次都是以系统崩溃告终 都说3.16能支持rtl8192ee，出来之后高兴坏了，第一时间
<jiero> imtxc: 画质真不怎么样。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 你们都是缩小的吧。。。我这感觉，58%才行。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 当然不是，我的拍出来的，100% 可以看
<jiero> imtxc: 我这个不行啊。。。。不过看对比也就和 尼康 d7000一个级别。
<jiero> imtxc:  。。。你是在室内不开闪光拍的么？
<jusss> j
<jusss> happyaron: 现在有没有字符是当前键盘输入不了而以前又存在的？
<jusss> 就是以前的古老的键盘有这个字符，而现在的键盘没有，
<jusss> 而如果把这个字符当成密码的一部分，那是不是现在的键盘都没法输入？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 检查身体 : 某君住院,第一天为他检查的是眼科医生,第二天是喉科,第三天是呼吸系统,第四天是消化器官。第五天进病房的是一个带着铁桶、布片和刷子的人。这位病人惶惶不安地问:"今天还要检查什么?"这人愣了一下,然后笑着说:"不,我是来抹玻璃窗的。"
<jiero> imtxc:  人的感情这么可怕啊。像我这样绝对不会怨恨的人太少了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 上次我说我被屏蔽了，结果不止我被屏蔽了 - 陌生人不算啥，她原来的合伙人也被屏蔽了。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 鼠标可以移动,不能点击,请问什么原因 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464603 鼠标可以移动,但是点击不了. 键盘可用,说明系统没死.而且可以点右上角的系统来关机什么的. 但是所有自己打开的东西,像网页,视频,文件夹什么的都点不了. 系统重启后又好了. 这个问题碰到几
<^k^>  ─> 次了,想知道是不是哪里可以设置,而不用重启? 统计信息: 发表于 由 qiuchuanlin — 2014-10-05 13:14
<jusss> jiero: 什么合伙人？床伴？
<jiero> jusss: 差不多
<jiero> jusss: 虽然你就只能想到那些。两人是志趣相类的设计师。
<jusss> jiero: 炮友？
<jiero> jusss: 不说了嗯
<jusss> jiero: 昨天新学了个词语 419 for one night
<jiero> jusss:  厉害，你这个速度学15天就超越我了
<jiero> jusss:  你若是全能的你就是自由的。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<jusss> gebjgd: .
<gebjgd> jusss, 换工作了？
<jusss> gebjgd: 还木有
<jusss> gebjgd: 你在输入密码时能用特殊字符吗？
<jusss> gebjgd: 比如德语啦日语啦什么的
<jusss> 网站接收这种字符吗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 只能吃屎 :     一个消化不良的病人向医生抱怨:"我近来很不正常,吃什么拉什么,吃黄瓜拉黄瓜 ,吃西瓜拉西瓜,怎样才能恢复正常呢?"     医生沉默片刻,"那你只能吃屎了。
<gebjgd> jusss, 为什么不可以
<gebjgd> jusss, 没输过
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • gubuntu 14.04 wine qq 求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464604 系统使用的是ubuntu 14.04的gnome版，运行wine qq之后，最小化之后或者切换到其他桌面之后，就会找不到之前的qq，不过qq依然在后台运行，只是找不到任何图标或者窗口调出 统计信息: 发表于 由 linmeng — 2014-10-05 1
<^k^>  ─> 4:09
<jusss> gebjgd: 那有没有什么古老的键盘上有的字符，而现在的键盘上没有的字符？
<gebjgd> jusss, 有啊　弱智mac键盘上就少键
<jusss> gebjgd: 用这种少的键的字符来做密码好不，
<jusss> 知道密码但没特殊键盘却输入不了
<gebjgd> jusss, 不知道
<jusss> gebjgd: 我看到以前的键盘上有backspace delete 还有个rubout
<jusss> gebjgd: 以前还有meta
<Router2> jusss 你考虑密码的话可以去看看yubikey
<jusss> Router2: 哦
<gebjgd> jusss, 多好的密码你也要换
<gebjgd> jusss, 1个月一换
<jiero> gebjgd: 呃，我总觉得没什么隐私
 * jiero 属于那种自己没有秘密的，只给别人保存秘密的笨蛋。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 树洞先生
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。
<jusss> jiero: 赶快找到刚拒接你的那个，然后啪啪ta,再拒接ta 把仇报了，revenge
<jiero> jusss: 拒接？
<jiero> jusss: ？？？
<jusss> jiero: 垃圾输入法，s/拒接/拒绝
<jiero> iMadper|Snore freeflying  alvin_rxg  让我OP，我ban了 jusss
<jusss> gebjgd: 这个美剧 the strain还不错刚看到e5
<gebjgd> jusss, 早就看到１２了
<imtxc> jiero: 马蛋
<imtxc> jiero: 你丫是黑我大 D7000 呢？
<jiero> imtxc:  呃没有啊
<imtxc> jiero: 那你说你那相机跟 d7000 一个级别
<jiero> imtxc:  http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/fujifilm-x20/11
<imtxc> jiero: 我拍的片儿锐得一塌糊涂啊
<jiero> im
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/fujifilm-x20/11 -- unhandled responsein get head
<jiero> imtxc:   x
<jiero> imtxc:  x20 和 我这个几乎相同的。
<jiero> imtxc:  富士的不锐抱歉了。
<imtxc> jiero: 不过d7000 有底通
<imtxc> jiero: 锐度有折扣
<jiero> imtxc:  不说锐度，而是观感
<jiero> imtxc:  怎么说这个也只是只有 D7000 传感器面积1/7的小相机啊。
<jiero> imtxc:  所以只是蒙你的。感觉，真的。没办法啊。我想要一个夜景/低光还好的，恐怕只能上135画幅了。
<gebjgd> jiero, imtxc 壕
<jiero> gebjgd:  imtxc 赶紧给我偷来 cherrot happyaron 相机壕的装备
<jiero> gebjgd:  没钱没钱，需要你送我
<jiero> gebjgd:  我这个已经是最简单的为普通人设计的手动相机了
<jiero> gebjgd imtxc 拿单反的都不是普通人
<gebjgd> jiero, 你是二代　也不是普通人
<jiero> gebjgd:  所以这里都不是普通人
<jiero> imtxc:  25mm 等效当真难搞难搞。拍摄太容易变形了
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 提供一个vpn在线测速教程，简单好用。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464605 测速网址：http://www.speedtest.net/ 第一步：连接vpn，这里使用3qvpn，网址：www.3qvpn.us 第二步：打开上面的测速网址，选择BEGIN TEST 图1 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiujike — 2014-10-05 16:12
 * jiero 觉得自己能写资本论了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • U盘分了四个分区，求如何在U盘中的一个分区中制作一个UBUNTU启动盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464606 我把U盘分了四个区，第一个分区我放了大白菜启动盘，第二个我准备放UBUNTU启动盘，但在做UBUNTU启动盘的时候，如何才能让UBUNTU支持U盘的多分区呢？就是在该在第
<^k^>  ─> 二个分区到底放那些内容才能在WIN下启动呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rollce1983 — 2014-10-05 16:17
<ufly> find 命令中 使用双引号 和不使用 有什么区别？
<val1> 据说这里很多人
<jiero> imtxc:  结果我更应该考虑的是 给老人 买 松下 LF1的。
<jiero> imtxc:  松下是不是最坑大陆的日本厂商？
<jiero> imtxc:  凭什么价格比在美国贵那么多，而且松下实行一地一语言的方式。讨厌。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • shell中如何快速判断字符串中是否存在某个关键词 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464607 哪位兄弟有好办法的，帮帮忙。 统计信息: 发表于 由 谢宝良 — 2014-10-05 16:52
 * jiero 被说 Go big or go home
<sennn> 大家好！
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  17:19
<sennn> hello
<^k^> sennn:点点点.  17:20
<jiero> Work harder
<sennn> there
<sennn> f＊＊k harder，yeah
<jiero> freeflying: 我真的需要 OP
<jiero> freeflying: lol
<sennn> yo what's up
<imtxc> jiero: 你要op说啥
<jiero> imtxc:  想踢人
<jiero> imtxc: 这台还是挺鸡肋的。 25mm 的时候是 F/1.8没错。到了35mm 的时候就 F/3.6了。
<imtxc> jiero: 你卡片还要全程 1.8？
<jiero> imtxc:  我要全程了么？
<jiero> imtxc:  参照 松下 LX7 啊，1.4-2.3
<jiero> imtxc: 也是卡片
<jiero> imtxc:  后悔怎么办~ 退货~
<imtxc> jiero: 1/1.7 的底也太小了
<imtxc> jiero: 反正我的建议是千万不要因为那一两百买二手
<jiero> imtxc:  但是表现和 rx100大 70%的差不多吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 索尼大法好！
<imtxc> jiero: 买个胶片玩吧
<imtxc> jiero: 黑小七
<jiero> imtxc: 呃。没有一个足够好的，这个价位。
<imtxc> jiero: 就是胶卷和冲印扫描的成本太高
<imtxc> jiero: 不过不玩120之类的话，也不会太贵
<jiero> imtxc: 你就带一个胶片一个数码好了，觉得值得胶片拍就上
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 坐在云上 : 晴朗的天空上的一个角落,两个值勤的小天使在聊天: "明天的气象报告怎么样?" "明天是多云的天气。" "那太好了,我们明天就可以坐在云上,不会脚酸了。"
<imtxc> jiero: 恩啊
<jiero> imtxc:  不过我不是你那种爱好者。。。
 * jiero 就是普通拍，所以要对焦好
<jiero> imtxc:  这个对焦真的强大。直接按下就对焦完成拍好了。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 比D90还爽。
<imtxc> jiero: ...
<imtxc> jiero: 可惜我还有个 gr。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 不敢买黑小七了
<jiero> imtxc: 黑小七是什么？
<imtxc> jiero: x700 啊
<jiero> imtxc: 那是什么。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 胶片相机
<jiero> imtxc: 那就不买了！
<jiero> imtxc: 要那么多设备干嘛。
<imtxc> jiero: 对啊
<imtxc> jiero: 你没发现我就是个器材党么
<imtxc> cc iMadper|Snore
<jiero> imtxc: 我现在看着周围这么多东西好烦人！装箱都塞满了。
<jiero> imtxc:  。。。我还是用这个好了。但是这个实际上比不上松下LF1更适合家里人。
<jiero> imtxc: 但是松下LF1是黑心的松下的产品，国内松下一直卖的贼贵
<jiero> imtxc: 鄙视松下，有钱了直接收购松下 _
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> imtxc:  松下LF1国内均价￥2300，美国$280，这叫什么差距？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。靠。。。降价了。。。松下 LF1.。。
 * jiero 抱抱 alvin_rxg
<freeflying> jiero: 我的em5出给你吧
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。你还没卖掉！！！
<jiero> freeflying: 你现在用啥啊。
<jiero> freeflying: 太贵了买不起你的。
<freeflying> jiero: 没卖这个啊，刚入了肾机6，就用这个了
<jiero> freeflying: 以前说卖的，6个月前了吧。
<jiero> freeflying: 反正我是没钱 :(
<freeflying> jiero: 没啊
<freeflying> jiero: http://instagram.com/zhengpenghou
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for http://instagram.com/zhengpenghou -- unhandled responsein get head
<freeflying> 看现在肾6拍的效果
<jiero> freeflying: 你的手机拍的？
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • ubuntu14.04 64bit 多个窗口,常常不知哪个窗口阻塞了整个操作界面，有什么解决办法吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464609 ubuntu14.04 64bit 多个窗口,常常不知哪个窗口阻塞了整个操作界面。有什么好的指示器吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bigwyvern — 2014-10-05 18:27
<jiero> freeflying:  我能说室外的都差不多么。。。
<jiero> imtxc freeflying  http://photo.163.com/lililjlj@gmail.com#m=2&aid=272324299&pid=9031083338
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ jiero的网易相册_lililjlj@gmail.com个人相册相片存储_网易相册
<jiero> freeflying:  不过你可以卖到3900左右吧。
<jiero> freeflying: 看来不行了
<hello`> #include <iostream>
<hello`> using namespace std;
<hello`> #include <iostream>
<hello`> using namespace std;
<hello`>  
<hello`> int main()
<hello`> {
<hello`>     cout << "helloworld" << endl;
<hello`>     return 0;
<^k^> hello`:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<hello`>     return 0;
<hello`> }
<hello`> hello
<^k^> hello`:点点点.  18:51
<hello`> !hello
<hello`> !*@*
<hello`> ???
 * hello` 
<roylez> freeflying: .
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐好好
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣渣渣
<jiero> roylez:  做骨头渣给你吃
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问窗口顶端黑色怎么改啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464610 顶部状态栏我用unity tweak tool改成透明了，但是窗口还是不知道怎么改啊，如附件图片，那个黑色很不和谐啊，请问怎么把它改成像顶部状态栏一样透明啊？ 1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 liankaohk — 2014-10-05
<^k^>  ─> 19:31
<jiero> October22: 。。。手机？
<October22> 嗯
<October22> openbox没启动……
<October22> 不知道为什么？昨天更新了下就这样了
<jiero> October22:  arch ？
<October22> debian
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教关于find查询的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464611 今天遇到一个问题，举例如下： 在bash下： Code: find . > 1.txt 然后打开1.txt，你会发现1.txt这个文件中包含了1.txt它本身的路径记录。由于要用到1.txt中的行统计功能，所以用cat命令就不行了，改用sed可以屏蔽1.txt的
<^k^>  ─> 记录行。但是为什么会这样？ 然后换一个方法： Code: find . -exec echo {} > 1.txt \; 据网上解释，find 会一次性把 …
<freeflying> jiero: 是啊，所以没必要用微单了
<jiero> freeflying:  我倒是挺喜欢多个设备，不用手机的 -
<jiero> pocoyo:  泡泡 你喜欢做什么？
 * jiero 抱抱 pocoyo
<jiero> lainme:  国庆你们假期吗？
<imtxc> freeflying: 你的微单出手没有
<imtxc> freeflying: 膜拜肾6土豪
<imtxc> jiero: 侯总果然是第一豪 cc iMadper|Snore
<imtxc> freeflying: 把乃的5s出我吧～
<jiero> imtxc:  卖出两个，侯总就可以再入神6了
<jiero> imtxc:  等侯总租下神8
<jiero> imtxc: 算了，我就用这个相机吧。
<jiero> imtxc:  虽然才1200万像素
<jiero> imtxc: 除了噪点多，不锐利也没啥不好的
<jiero> imtxc: 只要一秒钟启动，连拍12张不过2秒钟。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 鹦鹉学舌是什么意思呢? : 鹦鹉学舌是什么意思呢? 答:就是它想抓八条蛇回家。 鹦鹉学蛇的样子。
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<jiero> imtxc:  其实续航也不好
<jiero> imtxc: 闪光灯也不知道为啥不发射
<adam_magic_pack> 宅男你们好
<snpresent> 我被＃ubuntu封禁了ip 如何是好啊！！！
<jusss> snpresent: 找op cc adam_magic_pack iMadper|Snore
 * adam_magic_pack 跟随主频道的ban操作
<snpresent> 我不会操作呀，大家帮帮我！
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 壕，现在还有带meta键的键盘吗
<snpresent> jusss 如何操作？
<jusss> adam_magic_pack: 我win下的alt经常模拟meta失败在emcas,现在一直用esc,我想知道到底有木有带meta键的键盘
<jusss> snpresent: 找op帮你解，要不就挂代理，没别的，你ip又不会是固定的，没事，除非用了通配符*
<snpresent> 好像用了＊
<adam_magic_pack> *!*@*
<snpresent> jusss what is op?
<snpresent> jusss 如何找op
<jusss> snpresent: operator
<jusss> snpresent: 就是找带绿帽子的就对了，比如这种绿帽子@
<snpresent> sssuj 都进不去 如何找op
<sssuj> snpresent: ...为啥一定要#ubuntu, 去#debian呀
<sssuj> snpresent: #archlinux也行呀
<snpresent> 好吧
<sssuj> 有木有什么高键程87键推荐
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • r8178网卡芯片上网慢开不了有时网站都开不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=464614 如题。8178芯片组无线上网有时连接正常上网速度离奇慢几乎没流量为什么。。。。 一下是数据求 大师帮忙谢谢 ！！ *-network description: Ethernet interface product: 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit
<^k^>  ─> Ethernet Controller [11AB:4364] vendor: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. [11AB] physical id: 0 bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0 logical name: eth0 ve …
<diggzh> night
<diggzh> exit
<diggzh> exit
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  07:25
<jiero> 我竟然把kindle paperwhite搞到要重启。。。
<freeflying> imtxc: 微单你要？
<jiero> freeflying:  好久之前的你现在才回复啊
<jiero> freeflying: 2500出了他肯定要，然后转卖~
<jiero> lol
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-28
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • Foxit Reader Linux 1.00.0909  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472989 Foxit Reader 出 mac 和 linux 的新版本了，据说来自客户需求。个人用户好像可以免费使用 https://www.foxitsoftware.com/company/press.php?id=408 安装了一把，界面简洁美观。功能上，支持书签、简单的注释，基本满足要
<^k^>  ─> 求 再完善下，可以秒杀其它所有了 下载：https://www.foxitsoftware.com/products/pdf-reader/ zz: lord …
<archl> 我想要什么？
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<senso-ji> 大家好啊
<ubrl> senso-ji:点点点.  10:38
<^k^> iMadper: 拜老板一个～整体聊的都是资本。。。
<senso-ji> iMadper: 资本老板?
<iMadper> ...
<archl> 老板
<archl> 我觉得这里没有动力了。
<archl> 人们都老了。
<archl> 我们都老了
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=45650
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 奥巴马表示可能制裁中国网络攻击行动
<nyfair> ccav又开炮啦
<senso-ji> nyfair: 牛牛~
 * senso-ji 做饭去
<nyfair> senso-ji: 风俗店壕，带我去泥轰，我给你当导游
 * senso-ji 今天也就勤勉如我才会上班
<senso-ji> imtxc: 竟然在线
<onlylove> http://botong.baijia.baidu.com/article/167601
<ubrl> onlylove: ⇪ 北大清华复旦交大的节操值多少钱？--百度百家
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • [求助] 关于SD卡的几个问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472991 小容量sd卡1G以内可以识别也可以自动挂载，超过1G不自动挂载，使用fdisk -l命令可以看到，但识别时间随着容量增大而延长，也就是说输入命令后需要很长一段时间才能显示结果，ssd可以很
<onlylove> 论量子力学和法学的关系
 * onlylove 突然为自己上学看书少感到悲哀
<Niac> 看书是件很奢侈的事情
<lbntu> 躺枪
<^k^> hceasy: 拜哭熊
<iIlL10Oo> 拜多了会折寿，不能多拜
<yunfan_> onlylove: 北大跟清华哪里有什么节操  出来卖的而已
<yunfan_> nyfair: 求包养 我来魔都了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 你去那么久，还没见到牛牛啊
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那什么，原来清华校长梅贻琦那句大学之所谓大学，非有大楼，因有大师，还是给人印象比较深刻的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 不过后来人去湾湾了
<onlylove> yunfan_: 那时候台湾新竹清华的校长也是他
<hceasy> 大学里面还有党委
<onlylove> hceasy: 别说那个了，懒得吐槽
<hceasy> 哈哈
<onlylove_> hceasy: 哭熊，前端好做不，求带
<hceasy> 如果是混饭吃的话做什么都很艰难。。
<hceasy> 努力去做顺丰小哥吧。
 * senso-ji 想改行
<onlylove> 这怎么玩嘛……我都不知道哪句发出去哪句掉线了
<sulit> hi
<ubrl> sulit:点点点.  16:35
<senso-ji> nyfair: 牛牛, 包养我!
<nyfair> senso-ji: 先把屁股洗干净，带你去个好地方
<senso-ji> nyfair: ... ...
<yunfan_> onlylove: 大学还是需要大楼的  不在乎大楼的地方是因为人家有大院子
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 我上学的时候，我学校闹着学院改大学，我毕业以后貌似改成了，不过名字特像野鸡大学
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 当时的吐槽是，人MIT一直叫学院那么多年，也没改名叫university
<onlylove_> yunfan_: 国内用野鸡大学似乎不太合适，但是我一时半会儿想不出来别的，反正就是一个二批统招学校，搞的像那种民办三本
<senso-ji> Institute 和 College 还是有区别的
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 和university呢
<onlylove_> 搞的我现在都不好意思和别人说我那个学校毕业的
 * senso-ji 觉得应该把所有的大专改高职, 所有的二本三本改学院 全部降级
<onlylove_> 真后悔当时没好好学习，考个好点的大学，看人当当，直接西电
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 那俩单词国内都叫学院, 但是Institute还是要高级很多的
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 其实我校原来的名字就是institude啊，不是college
<senso-ji> 发挥失常, 搞出西电分数线三十分的样子, 掉进去了个大坑, nnnnnd!
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 我还是比较赞同你那个降级的说法的，不过现在大学评定标准是看谁专业多
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 然后我那个系当时拆成俩
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 西电现在也是烂校, 土了吧唧的
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 比当年差远了
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 比我校强啊，好歹你说西电我知道，我说山轻工你不知道啊
<onlylove_> 顺便吐槽下我校的悲催ip ，一堆4
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  17:09
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 话说你现在还在融科么?
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 我都离开raycom一年多了吧，话说我还有融科金百禾的餐卡没退呢，不会过期吧？
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 现在在西二旗软件园二期
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 金百合是个啥? B1那个? 我当年还帮别人退过, 很爽快的
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 嗯，B1的那个，我记得B1有2个，原来C的B1装修来着，然后搬到A底下了？
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 几个月前，另一个在raycom的同事离职去redflag了，据说当时的那个team物是人非，都各奔东西了
<senso-ji> onlylove_: vmware不行了?
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 印象比较深的一个妹子去度娘做PM了据说
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 不是vmware不行了，是vmware不想玩hadoop了
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 当时一个做hadoop的开发，去hotornworks了，好像是这么拼的
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 比较有名的据说，你搜下他名字没准能搜到 junping du
<onlylove_> test
<ubrl> onlylove_:点点点.  17:15
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 你好没安全感
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 怎么去哪网络都不好...
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 掉怕了
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 我怎么去哪网络都不好，我从离开raycom一直在pactera本部
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 今天leader给我说，你不能怪it，是老板太抠
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 我司网络最近也是糟糕的很
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 你司是因为vpn挨打的事情吧
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 就是出口很差
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 我在vmware好歹在屋顶上，不用爬墙，现在直接呵呵
<onlylove_> senso-ji: 国内都得大喘气
<senso-ji> onlylove_: 等十一之后回去看看还好不
<onlylove> 我觉得我被惠普坑了
<onlylove> 随便来个程序都要java runtime
<onlylove> 我机器上有jdk啊，你们为什么不用！
<yunfan_> onlylove:贵国人好面子
<yunfan_> onlylove: 所以学校就迎合这种心理 去强求学校没用的
<onlylove_> 发射台什么鬼！
<onlylove_> launcherå°±launcher!
<hoxily> 呼叫 jusss  sssuj
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • nvidia GTX860m 双显卡驱动安装成功  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472992 先说一下我的电脑：i7 4710MQ GTX860M ,操作系统是ubuntukylin14.04.2 <br /> 之前一直看到论坛里置顶的双显卡解决方案，可是，对于新电脑/新的操作系统已经过时了。 今天我试了一条命令，就
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • elementary OS 的窗口“常居顶端”功能  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472994 elementary OS 把自带部分的软件的标题栏右键精简到只有“关闭”选项，“常居顶端”等功能都没了。 没有人纠结这个吗？ 问题来了，“常居顶端” 这个有没有快捷键呢？ zz: bingu —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-09-28 21:13
<uuair> 我在parallels上安装了ubuntu-server，可是屏幕是黑的
<uuair> 刚下载的新版，这回事什么问题？难道parallels必须用最新版么？我用的9
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-29
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • totem 自动添加相似文件到播放列表  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472996 这个可以实现吗? zz: 墨白歮 — 2015-09-29 4:14
<Niac_> 蛋疼 武汉用不了6667端口
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • Kubuntu搜狗输入法问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472997 Kubuntu15.04安装搜狗输入法后可以输入中文，但候选词框中文显示乱码，求大神给个解决方法 ～～关于这个问题在论坛里找到过两个相关的帖子，但是都无法解决候选词框中文显示乱码的问题～～ zz: xishao198
<^k^>  ─> 4 — 2015-09-29 9:56
<onlylove_> http://www.techug.com/ddos-3
<ubrl> onlylove_: ⇪ 漫画告诉你什么是DDoS攻击？ | 程序师
<onlylove_> 这广告帖也往外发
<onlylove_> 唉……
<onlylove> landesk真恶心
<onlylove> 不过注册表更恶心
<cuihao> Lubuntu 搞什么鬼
<cuihao> 中文安装界面直接没字体全显示 unicode 框框了
<cuihao> 贵班图药丸
<wbchn> 加 locale=zh_CN.UTF-8 了吗
<cuihao> :/ 安装盘
<cuihao> 还要加启动参数人工干预么……
<wbchn> 那不用
<wbchn> 光盘是isolinux引导的，没见过
<cuihao> 然而可耻地框框框了
<wbchn> 没见过乱码
<cuihao> 试试 Lubuntu 15.04 吧
<cuihao> 14.04 是好的
<cuihao> （然后又发现Lubuntu 14.04 安装镜像的一个bug
<cuihao> 磁盘分区里有 btrfs 格式的，但没装 mkfs.btrfs
<wbchn> 硬盘安装没见过乱码
<cuihao> 于是创建分区失败了……
<cuihao> :3 是呀我也没见过第一次见嘛
<cuihao> 你见过 ubuntu 14.04 刚装完时候 ibus 输入法的bug么
<wbchn> 中文输入法的bug？
<cuihao> 显示的是拼音，其实是个双拼
<cuihao> 每台ubuntu 14.04 刚装完都要先换 fcitx
<cuihao> （然而到了 14.04.3 还没修复
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • eth0 wlan0同时连接，断开eth0后ping不通的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472998 买了一块单板机，由于默认情况下wifi肯定没法连，先插上有线网，开机，连接ssh，ok 然后配置 /etc/network/interfaces Code: auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp auto wlan0 iface wlan0 inet d
<^k^>  ─> hcp pre-up wpa_supplicant -d -B -Dwext -i wlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf pre-down killall -q wpa_sup …
<vickycq> 这个bug还没修复
<vickycq>  debian也有
<vickycq> ceshi -> 测丧出
<nyfair> 非要用鬼佬的系统
<wbchn> 进输入法，选那个太阳样子的输入法，符合我们正常的中文输入
<wbchn> 选默认输入法配错了
<onlylove__> yeliangchen: 我想改名叫赵日天，牛牛觉得如何
<onlylove__> yeliangchen: 话说目前为止，系统貌似都是鬼佬的
<yeliangchen> onlylove__: 中标普华？
<yeliangchen> 深度挺好的啊
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 你要拿普华说事的话还不如拿红旗说事
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 最起码红旗名声响一点
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 或者bluepoint和magic也好
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 在那个Linux桌面还没被微软甩远的时候
<yeliangchen> onlylove: 所以说这个频道里某些自己日常还用linux的人是不是很奇葩？
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 哦不，有时候有些事用Linux做方便，仅此而已
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 至少我今天为了搞掉landesk蛮郁闷的
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 以前觉得那东西不碍事，然后今天那东西占用了50的CPU，让我没办法觉得它不碍事
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 我又找不到卸载位置，只好去删注册表
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 如果哪天常用的桌面软件都有linux版并且不是烂尾的话，我倒是不介意用linux
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 可惜不现实
<yeliangchen> onlylove: linux早就被一群傻逼毁了
<yeliangchen> 当然linus这个大傻逼是主导因素之一
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 他不是只管kernel么，我不觉得他有太多错
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 他连systemd的事情都不管
<yeliangchen> onlylove: 他这个喷子得罪了太多人，仅此而已
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 人怎么可能不得罪人
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 你敢说拉里艾莉森没得罪人？还是鲍尔默没得罪人
<yeliangchen> onlylove: 那得看得罪了哪些人
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 不过鲍尔默现在不干了
<yeliangchen> onlylove: 但是别人本来就在至高点啊
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 只要不得罪欧罗巴抢钱联盟，怎么都好说
<onlylove> yeliangchen: 其实RMS估计也招惹了不少人
<iIlL10Oo> systemd 咋了？
<Freebuilder> RMS 招惹我了
<Freebuilder> systemd 也招惹我了
<Freebuilder> Linus 目前好像還沒招惹我
<iIlL10Oo> 招惹你，所以把linux毁了
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: systemd虽然解决了一些问题，不过貌似惹了更多麻烦
<onlylove> iIlL10Oo: 这就像修好了一个BUG，然后多了3个BUG
<iIlL10Oo> systemd 具体怎么毁灭linux的
<iIlL10Oo> systemd的命令像sc , windows下面也是sc
<Freebuilder> 好像有篇文章說 systemd 是世界末日的
<Freebuilder> 洋文的，我看不懂
<iIlL10Oo> systemd 替代了 init.d
<onlylove_> Freebuilder: 你放心，不会是世界末日，不好用不用就是了，或者凑合用，你看alsa那熊样
<Freebuilder> 誇張嘛
<Freebuilder> fontcinfig 不也湊合用嘛
<iIlL10Oo> Freebuilder, 你可以使用gentoo, 默认让你选择 systemd 还是 init.d 还是 sysvconf
<Freebuilder> fontconfig
<iIlL10Oo> sysvinit
<onlylove_> iIlL10Oo: 老实说，systemd给我感觉一般般，倒是centos没事加了个firewalld让我头疼了下
<Freebuilder> iIlL10Oo, Debian 也可選擇不用 systemd
<Freebuilder> fontconfig 從 2.10 開始也招惹我了
<Freebuilder> onlylove_, 你搞什麼飛機？
<iIlL10Oo> 还有 Plusaudio, alsa , oss
<onlylove__> Freebuilder: 我公司老板太抠，网络就这样，不是啥飞机
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 老实说，oss挺好的，可惜人闹闭源
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 然后等oss4开源版放出来的时候，alsa已经成气候了
<Freebuilder> 我 Linux 基本無聲的
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 这就和当初微软和SGI合作，在windows里用opengl，然后微软自己搞了个directX，等SGI回过神来，directX已经成气候了，然后，没然后了
<iIlL10Oo> 感觉这是一个生态系统
<Freebuilder> 還有這種事？
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 现在写游戏的，有几个用openGL的，有多少用directX的
<Freebuilder> 微軟真他媽賤！
<onlylove__> Freebuilder: 你不知道win95的时候directX弱的一逼
<onlylove__> Freebuilder: 和微软合作的大公司，基本都倒霉了
<onlylove__> Freebuilder: 最近一个是nokia
<Freebuilder> 想當年我們家開了個小賣部，有個人拉米批發給我們賣，幾天後它自己又趕馬車跑來零售。
<iIlL10Oo> onlylove__, android的游戏是 opgnGL 的吧？
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: android想用directX也得有
<Freebuilder> 賣了半天，剩下一些居然還好意思叫我們批了。
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: 就这样，微软还喊着android有多少侵犯了他专利，你再来个dX?
<Freebuilder> intel 沒倒楣吧
<onlylove__> Freebuilder: intel没和微软有软件合作？
<onlylove__> Freebuilder: 还有，那个landesk貌似就是intel开发的，真是渣到家的软件
<onlylove__> Freebuilder: 装了landesk，整个机器光跑landesk了，什么别的都别跑了
<onlylove__> Freebuilder: 知道OS/2不
<onlylove__> Freebuilder: OS/2倒霉的是IBM
<onlylove__> Freebuilder: 我现在倒是希望intel倒霉，然后x86时代过去
<iIlL10Oo> 嵌入式咋办？
<iIlL10Oo> 我现在6G内存，32位够用了，没必要64位
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: arm64
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: mips64
<onlylove__> iIlL10Oo: ppc64，哪个满足不了你
<iIlL10Oo> 嵌入式才多少内存，没必要用64位
<iIlL10Oo> 用了64位，一个long变量就是8个字节，浪费内存空间
<onlylove__> 用浮点好了……虽然……那什么
<iIlL10Oo> 32位的linux内核支持64G内存
<onlylove__> 那个是pae吧？
<iIlL10Oo> High Memory Support (64GB) --->
<onlylove__> 我记得windows server好像也可以
<iIlL10Oo> 就是编译内和时，勾选一个选项就行
<onlylove__> 那么问题来了，你32的内核可以支持64G内存，你有64G内存恶魔
<iIlL10Oo> apt-get install linux-generic-pae 也行
<onlylove__> 至少我目前桌面还没64G
<onlylove__> 不过下次买PC就不知道是不是64了
<iIlL10Oo> 反正32位linux最大支持64G内存
<onlylove__> 反正嵌入式设备也不会有那么多内存
<iIlL10Oo> 我发现 steam 只有32位的linux客户端，所以我就卸载了64位的linux，安装了32位
<onlylove__> 为啥我现在觉得游戏主机比PC好玩，虽然那东西硬件封闭
<onlylove__> 我只关心steam用了什么技术让游戏能在win和lin上跑
<iIlL10Oo> dota2有linux版本
<onlylove__> 为何有的游戏没有lin有的游戏没有win
<onlylove__> 如果是专门开发的，为啥要用steam这么一个流氓平台
<iIlL10Oo> 有的游戏只有PS4, 因为还没开发其他平台，或者不打算开发了
<iIlL10Oo> 因为平台可以帮助推广
<onlylove__> 那我还是买四公主去，我觉得那个比所谓的steam靠谱
<onlylove__> 至少没有恶心的steam端，听说某个游戏的光盘，里面其实只是装了个steam端，看到那个新闻我就呵呵下
<onlylove__> 花了钱买了独立包装，买了一堆花哨的东西，你就给我个steam端，然后我还要联网下？
<iIlL10Oo> 光盘可以淘汰了
<iIlL10Oo> 以后玩游戏都是联网下载
<onlylove__> 你们这些网络方便的人考虑过我的感受么
<onlylove__> 我上个IRC都掉的不成样子
<onlylove__> 为什么买光盘，不就是为了节约下载时间么
<iIlL10Oo> 说不定steam根本没出光盘版本
<onlylove__> 所以steam是一群只会YY的家伙
<onlylove__> 就和现在的华军中关村百度似的
<iIlL10Oo> 而且游戏每周都会更新，光盘里的是旧的
<onlylove__> 你下载啥，都给你个1M大小的下载端，然后让你下载
<onlylove__> 每周更新都更新的啥？我玩网游这么多年，除了觉得越更新越卡，越更新可玩性越差，没别的感觉
<onlylove__> 顺便说，西山居的剑网三，每周更新2次
<iIlL10Oo> 做任务的游戏不好玩
<onlylove__> 什么游戏不做任务，拳皇？那个需要更新？
<onlylove__> 哦，我倒是想起来了，DOA
<onlylove__> 经常更新衣服什么的
<iIlL10Oo> 策略战略类游戏
<onlylove> 策略战略？你指的是红警星际和WARIII么？那个不更新人也玩的很happy好么，CS也是
<onlylove> 更新的目的是，联机吧？
<onlylove> 大学的时候舍友玩war3，就见过两张图，losttemple和turtle rock
<bugone> zez
<bugone> 啧啧
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 用oss4驱动录不了音了，请大家帮忙看看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=472999 编译安装alsa驱动又不装不了，apt-get安装alsa系统没有声音【假输出】所以只好安装oss4驱动了，各项都设置好了，但是录音不了，如图：DeepinScrot-0005.pngDeepinScrot-5922.png zz: maoyaotang —
<^k^>  ─> 2015-09-29 14:04
<onlylove> 傻×一样的HP客服，连自家产品有什么都不知道！
<onlylove> 网页调查也傻的要死，动不动就未知错误，渣一样的体验
<onlylove> 就这样的公司，居然还活的好好地
<onlylove> 比微软还烂！
<Freebuilder> 我康柏本竟然用了八年，現在還好好的
<Freebuilder> 現在還在用
<Freebuilder> 產品這麼經用，廠家居然沒倒閉
<DawnFantasy> 正常人不去看網頁。。。除了下驅動。。哈哈
<hceasy> 话说刚搞了一个ps4
<dragonproudsky> hceasy: 来联机血源！
<hceasy> dragonproudsky:   刚买了战地4  还没下载完呢。
<hceasy> 都是扔句话就跑么。
<Niac_> ps4多少钱买的
<Niac_> hceasy: 话说索尼要出 ps4 VR了
<hceasy> 嚓。。。
<hceasy> 买二京东国行
<hceasy> 2499
<hceasy> Niac_: 我ps4 连摄像头还没买 又出这么多高级玩意儿干嘛
<Niac_> hceasy: 国行的不是没什么游戏吗
<hceasy> Niac_: 能登录国际版账号就可以了。
<hceasy> Niac_:  可以通过还原备份的方法从港版机器上恢复账号，直接添加不了而已。
<hceasy> Niac_: 然后没其他区别。
<onlylove> 游戏机还是店里买……
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 必须等待 : 列车上,列车员对乘客说:"只有所有乘客同意,才能抽烟。" "可车厢里只有我一个人！ "乘客抗议说。 "遇到这种情况,必须等待,等到有人来！ "
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • shadowsocks-libev客户端启动不了，加参或指定配置均不能启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473002 新手，在用linux mint（具体版本见附件），接触不到半年 昨天按照这个：http://www.phpgao.com/shadowsocks_on_linux.html 也就是 apt-get install build-essential autoconf libtool libs
<^k^>  ─> sl-dev gcc apt-get install git git clone https://github.com/madeye/shadowsocks-libev.git cd shadowsocks-libev ./confi …
<dragonproudsky> hceasy: 不是基佬玩男友4干嘛
<hceasy> dragonproudsky: battlefield 4，  BF4 ， 国内名字被和谐了，简称boy friend 4，穿越火线4 。
<hceasy> dragonproudsky: 还以为刚刚自己说了男友4 。。。   我BF3 PC 版过来的。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典语录 : 男人在感情的王国里,绝对是个昏君,女人只要肯奉承,他什么都答应!
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/17278.html 网虫妻子的愿望 : 一位网虫的在妻子的生日宴会上让妻子许个美好的愿望,妻子看了网虫一眼,就双手合十。双眼紧闭口中说道:"我希望我的脸变得象电脑的显示屏,我的身体变得象鼠标。。。。。"
#ubuntu-cn 2015-09-30
<senso-ji> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-SRU-Policy-Updated
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Ubuntu To Make It Easier To Ship Micro-Release Updates, New Features Post-LTS - Phoronix
 * razrlele 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 笔记本键盘无法使用，添加acpi=off无法关机、待机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473008 笔记本键盘无法使用 /boot/grub/grub.cfg 添加acpi=off 才能使用 但是不能待机和关机了 zz: 屋村住哪座 — 2015-09-30 10:42
<shenhunluo> ping
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 很经典的比喻 : 老婆是操作系统,一但安装卸载十分麻烦小秘是桌面,只要你有兴趣可以天天更换情人是互联网,风光无限花钱不断小姐是盗版软件,用时记着先杀毒.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu14.04LTS系统下安装win7双系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473009 刚接触Linux的新手，求详细的安装步骤 zz: tangjie — 2015-09-30 12:53
<lh_> 好多人
<iMadper|Excited> .
<lh_> 这个东西怎么用的啊
<lh_> 。
<iMadper|Excited> casparant: 你也在?
<casparant> iMadper|Excited halo
<iMadper|Excited> casparant: 中秋和国庆的红包呢? 还不赶紧发给我...
<casparant> iMadper|Excited [红包]
<iMadper|Excited> casparant: ... ... 谢谢.......
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 这个是我刻盘出问题了吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473010 安装了两三次，应用商店的图标一直会莫名其妙放大，15.04x64版本。 zz: 慕荒城 — 2015-09-30 14:02
<casparant> iMadper|Excited 你懂 libvirt 不
<senso-ji> excited...
<iMadper|Excited> casparant: 当然不懂了...
<iMadper|Excited> casparant: 这个找蛙蛙啊
<yunfan_> gebjgd: 在魔都见到了不少我家乡没有的徽菜品种 额 魔都版的左宗棠鸡
<gebjgd> yunfan_, 不认识魔都
<yunfan_> gebjgd: hehe
<senso-ji> yunfan_: 左宗棠鸡大概是出口转内销的菜品
<yunfan_> senso-ji: 是国外发明的 有个TED就是讲这个的
<bopjiang> 大家都用什么IRC软件啊
<gebjgd> bopjiang, 你猜
<iIlL10Oo> /ctcp version
<yunfan_> whois iill10oo
<bopjiang> @gebjgd，HexChat :-)  从win下切换过来，总觉得现在用的weechat有点别扭
<it_sj> 都放假了吗
<sjd_zeus> .
 * sjd_zeus ** SysInfo ** Client: HexChat 2.10.2 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 10 רҵ ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3517U CPU @ 1.90GHz (2.00 GHz) ** RAM: 8052 MB Total (4703 MB Free) ** VGA: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000 ** Uptime: 6.55 Hours **
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  15:43
<bopjiang> 根本无心工作和学习，只想尽快给祖国母亲庆生。
<sjd_zeus> 大伙都提前放假了吗
<archl> iMadper|Excited, 我突然想知道你现在有多么强了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30463.html 还在听啊 : 玩微信漂流瓶,捡了一个北京滴的瓶子,一共20秒。 前十九秒一声不吭,最后一秒只说了一句: sb还在还听啊！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • dell inspiron 1501安装ubuntu 14.04笔记总结  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473013 1501这个机型在06年左右推出，现在过去10个年头已经算是老爷机了，作为一个大linux爱好者，认为利旧充分发挥ubuntu的光芒是非常不错的选择 ，利用一点篇幅记录一下安装的经历，希
<^k^>  ─> 望能给遇到类似问题的“童字们”一点小小的帮助。 首先我的机器是全AMD平台，Turlon TL …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 可能闹鬼 : 我觉得我的房间可能闹鬼, 每当我坐在书桌前准备开始认真看书, 不一会我就发现自己变成躺在床上看手机！
<Freebuilder> 后海
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 如何显示一个目录中的所有可执行文件，但不要 ls -l 那种长格式，只要列出文件名？
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 如何列出一个目录下的所有可执行文件  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473046 不跟踪软链接。 仅列文件名，不要 ls -l 那种长格式。 zz: 建客 — 2015-09-30 20:35
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Arthur2e5_95> 然而你们就是没有 sranddev 啊…
<Arthur2e5_95> 这就像问 Android 有没有 App Store
<Arthur2e5_95> 你跟我说有 Google Play Store
<Arthur2e5_95> 我照样可以讲名字不够 straightforward
<Arthur2e5_95> 这里我可以讲名字不够 stdclib
<Arthur2e5_95> .....
<Arthur2e5_95> 'ping
<Arthur2e5_95> ...
<Arthur2e5_95> 错群了
<^k^> 新  Kubuntu • kubuntu15.04桌面崩溃  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473047 kubuntu15.04在线安装plasma部件后导致桌面崩溃，而且是只要打开添加部件后几秒钟就会崩溃 zz: xishao1984 — 2015-09-30 22:21
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 文件管理器nautilus怎么点都没反应怎么破？呼唤好心的网友出现  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473048 zhouchao@zhouchao:~$ nautilus (nautilus:4653): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_interface_skeleton_unexport: assertion 'interface_->priv->connections != NULL' failed (nautilus:4653): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **:
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 文件管理器nautilus怎么点都没反应怎么破？呼唤好心的网友出现  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473049 zhouchao@zhouchao:~$ nautilus (nautilus:4653): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_interface_skeleton_unexport: assertion 'interface_->priv->connections != NULL' failed (nautilus:4653): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **:
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • Android跟GNU不兼容是什麼節奏？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473051 我一直以為Android是GNU陣營的東西，首先Android的內核就是Linux，再比如說一些小細節：2012年我發現在Windows XP中ID3元數據標籤顯示正常的MP3、WMA歌曲文件，如果不把ID3的編碼修改為UTF-16或UTF-8，
<^k^>  ─> 那麼在Linux和Android環境下這些MP3文件的ID3標籤中的漢字將一律變成亂碼，而且Linux和Androi …
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-01
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2p4yIN-t-AAFJwar-vJ0AALrEAK2wIAAAUnZ517.jpg 打电话的到底是哥哥还是姐姐?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求助：win8.1上U盘引导安装ubuntu，无法识别，请各位高手指导，谢谢。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473055 win8.1系统，用Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.1.exe，把ubuntu-15.04-desktop-amd64.iso按论坛中UUI软件操作把系统搞到U盘后，重启后，提示无法安装，提示信息如下
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu在处理时有错误发生： libssl1.0.0:i386  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473056 我在ubuntu上安装wine失败，结果导致之后不管apt-get install 什么包都会报同一个错误 您希望继续执行吗？[Y/n]y debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process:
<^k^>  ─> Resource temporarily unavailable dpkg：警告：there's no installed package matching ttf-mscorefonts-installer:amd …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 更换ip地址后无法连接samba  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473059 重现步骤 1. 连接有线，ip 为 192.168.1.100，Thunar 中打开 smb://192.168.1.103 ，正常 2. Thunar 中对 smb://192.168.1.103 点击 umount 3. 断开有线，连接无线，ip 更换为 192.168.1.101 4. Thunar 中无法打开 smb://192.168
<^k^>  ─> .1.103 日志： Code: Oct 01 11:45:04 debian org.gtk.vfs.Daemon[1307]: ### SMB-BROWSE: update_cache - updating... Oc …
<ruifeng> :-D
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 系统无法启动，grub修复异常（很奇怪的事）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473060 我本来已经装好了双系统，在使用ubuntu的时候，不知怎么回事，按了某个键，瞬间屏幕就只有chrome了，其余边框都没有了，桌面什么的都没有了（当时在用vim）。我重启之后，很
<^k^> 新  Arch发行版 • 给更新癌推荐一个折腾不死的系统：NixOS  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473061 比较特别的一个系统，可以多版本共存，可以还原回任意版本。 有点类似 npm的方式，所有软件安装在一个目录 nix/store 。没有 `/bin` `/sbin` `/lib` `/usr`等目录，所有软件全在 `/nix/store`，
<^k^>  ─> 除了 `/bin/sh`，配置 `/etc` 是软链到 `/nix/store`。——绝对绿软了。 支持 二进制安装 或者 …
<GODDOG> 新键盘 来一发
<GODDOG> 一放假 这里就开始安静起来了
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 放什么假  上班去
<GODDOG> gebjgd: 实习生 笑看你们这些加班的人
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 就天朝放吧
<gebjgd> GODDOG, 国外人民压力不大
<GODDOG> 被国外党 秀了一脸
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 果然人靠衣裳马靠鞍，用了numix主题，lubuntu也好看  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473062 2015-10-01-142452_804x578_scrot.png 扁平化和直角矩形真是相得益彰，本是缺陷的，碰上扁平化居然成了优点。 zz: 温习江湖 — 2015-10-01 14:27
<GODDOG> lubuntu  是什么？
<GODDOG>  /quit
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 新手－自编译的脚本－不知道对不对？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473065 自编译的一个简单脚本，不知道对不对？因是安装软件的，又不能测试，只能在这里请教了！ 因是新手，编译的很简单，高手莫笑 Code: #!/bin/sh echo "安装嗅探工具" sudo apt-get ins
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助：ubuntu14.04 更新软件后无法启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473066 kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000007 Hardware name: LENOVO 20193/INVALID, BIOS 6BCN34WW(v1.05) 机器 联想 y500 zz: glider — 2015-10-01 16:29
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<halenrain> http://img.vim-cn.com/8c/3ebc487bca5a84f5eafa7384cc726e50313584.png
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 bad URI(is not URI?): http://img.vim-cn.com/8c/3ebc487bca5a84f5eafa7384cc726e50313584.png
<halenrain> 这个问题怎么解决
<gebjgd> halenrain, 重新编译内核
<halenrain> 我编译了n遍
<halenrain> linux-firmware 重新安装了n 遍
<gebjgd> halenrain, modprobe
<gebjgd> halenrain, 啥发行版？
<halenrain> gebjgd: gentoo
<halenrain> gebjgd: modprobe iwlwifi
<halenrain> gebjgd: 还是不可以
<gebjgd> halenrain, gentoo用户一般都自己解决问题
<gebjgd> halenrain, 不来问别人的
<halenrain> gebjgd: ==，逗我
<gebjgd> halenrain, 真没逗你
<CyrusYzGTt> make firmware && sudo make firmware_install
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 高手大侠来了
<halenrain> CyrusYzGTt: 在/usr/src/linux 吗
<CyrusYzGTt> halenrain§ 自己git 个 linux 下来
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 不是IT
<CyrusYzGTt> halenrain§ git 后 cp /boot/config-"uname -r" .configure ; make oldconfigure ;make firmware && sudo make firmware_install
<CyrusYzGTt> 这是我的笨方法，适合初学者
<halenrain> CyrusYzGTt: ==
<CyrusYzGTt> halenrain§ 我不会编程，不会那些，， 只会这个
<halenrain> CyrusYzGIt: 为什么要git 个 linux
<halenrain> CyrusYzGTt: ==
<CyrusYzGTt> halenrain§ 都说，我只会这个方法解决内核
<halenrain> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是醉了，我配置的内核应该没问题啊～
<CyrusYzGTt> halenrain§ 我也不清楚，这样编译 firmware ，，我没有出错过，，而且这样比较装B
<halenrain> CyrusYzGTt: https://bpaste.net/show/c92e9e055965 这是我的.config
<CyrusYzGTt> halenrain§ 没让重新编译内核，只是让 firmware 与 module 的安装区别分开
 * CyrusYzGTt 话说 #archlinux-cn 那两张 紫水晶 图片挺好看
<CyrusYzGTt> halenrain§ 不懂，但是，， firmware是固件， module 是 模块，， 要分清
<halenrain> CyrusYzGTt: 恩
<CyrusYzGTt> halenrain§ 所以 .configure要 配置好，自己需要就怎么配置，
<halenrain> CyrusYzGTt: 我找不出内核配置方面的原因
<gebjgd> halenrain, 啥内核
<halenrain> gebjgd: 4.2.1
<gebjgd> halenrain,  CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK=y.
<gebjgd> halenrain, 加上试试看
<gebjgd> halenrain, 1213行
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 高手大侠来了 <<< gebjgd >>> 真的
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 别  你是高手  我就是一小白
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, fedora大牛啊
 * gebjgd 吃午饭去
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 你不要谦虚了， 我最多只是个按照自己习惯，给fedora报个bug而已。你是 gaoji IT
<halenrain> gebjgd: 无线网卡是可以挂上去了，但是启动是在 clocksource 停了一分钟了。。。这又是怎么了
<CyrusYzGTt> rfkill
<CyrusYzGTt> 猜的
<halenrain> CyrusYzGTt: ==
<CyrusYzGTt> 对了，，还有 mac80211
<CyrusYzGTt> cfg80211
<halenrain> CyrusYzGTt: 我设置了
<CyrusYzGTt>  这些，都与无线网卡有关
<CyrusYzGTt> rfkill mac80211 cfg80211,, 所以，， ath9k 无线网卡就方便了
<halenrain> CyrusYzGTt: 我的无线网卡现在可以用了，只是内核启动时 在clocksource 那停了好久
<CyrusYzGTt> halenrain§ 不清楚，报bug吧，我只会编译安装 firmware
<halenrain> CyrusYzGTt: 我也是醉了
<CyrusYzGTt> halenrain§ --
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 我不是it
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 开发
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, it是做SA类的工作
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ same for I
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ .. ibus broken le
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 。。又可以了
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ IT 就是开发的，跟电器电路电脑编程有关， 我对你们是这样理解
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 在德国不是
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, 开发是开发  it是it
<CyrusYzGTt> gebjgd§ 长见识了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 请教linuxmint的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473068 1. 在下使用linuxmint17 xfce，使用NCHC和163的源，打开软件中心，里面只显示已安装的软件，没有其他可供安装的软件，请问什么原因？ zz: XYZLINUX100 — 2015-10-01 19:54
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • wammu问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473069 我安装了wammu后，华为手机通过USB连上电脑，然后开始建立连接，后面有一步要求输入USB端口的设备名。这个填什么？ zz: wisner — 2015-10-01 20:29
<Freebuilder> 吃橘子
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 求助下，安装debian失败  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473070 之前用的是deepin，现在想用用debian，电脑是清华同方锋锐k45，一开始选择最小化安装，什么都没有，成功了，但是发现自己装桌面太麻烦，重新安装选择安装xfce，但是安装到25%左右就会提示安装失败
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 新版FoxitReader的字体显示真的比evince好很多，evince可以优化么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473071 如题，还是喜欢evince的简洁和Vim兼容的一些按键方案 zz: 温习江湖 — 2015-10-01 22:06
<xtpeeps> Test
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  03:52
<xtpeeps> Hi
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  03:52
<xtpeeps> Hi
<ubrl> xtpeeps:点点点.  03:53
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • lwqq现在能用吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473073 ＬＷＱＱ安装完成之后，选择ＷＥＢＱＱ协议，添加了帐号，输入密码，但无法登陆上去，点重新连接就跳出验证码，输入验证码后还是不能连接，你们是类似情况吗？ 请教可能原因是什么？ zz: 九
<^k^>  ─> 天星 — 2015-10-02 1:17
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-02
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 请教linuxmint xfce的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473074 我使用的是linuxmint17 xfce,软件中心仅有安装过的软件，不显示可以安装的软件，这是为什么？我用的是cnhc和163的源 zz: XYZLINUX100 — 2015-10-02 8:27
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 安装了ubnuntu-tweak但是运行的时候会报错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473075 按照如下步骤装了tweak 系统--->系统管理--->软件源--->其他软件--->添加--->(输入) ppa:tualatrix/ppa--->添加源--->关闭 (与上面等效的方法: Ctrl + Alt + T打开终端,输入: sudo add
<vickycq> systemd[1]: Looping too fast. Throttling execution a little.
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu14.04 linuxmint17.2字体渲染方法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473077 $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:no1wantdthisname/ppa $ sudo apt-get update $ sudo apt-get upgrade $ sudo apt-get install fontconfig-infinality $ sudo bash /etc/fonts/infinality/infctl.sh setstyle 选择 win7 $ sudo gedit /etc/profile.d/in
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • samba 无法正确跟随符号链接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473078 192.168.1.150 smb.conf Code: [global] follow symlinks = yes wide links = yes [ftp]                                                                        comment = Mounts     path = /ftp                 
<^k^>  ─>                                                                     read only = y …
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • SMplayer影音播放程序ＢＵＧ  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473080 在使用ＳＭＰＬＡＹＥＲ播放ＲＭＶＢ影音文件的时候，不能打开记住时间位置再进行播放的功能项， 否则，在看到一半关掉此视频后，下次再打开此视频会出现黑屏ＢＵＧ。 zz: 九天星 — 2015
<^k^>  ─> -10-02 13:27
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8059.html 人生八大刑罚 : 1、治安处罚拘留10个月（胎儿时期） 2、保释期3年（幼儿时期） 3、劳动教养改造9年（成长时期） 4、假释 5、无妻徒刑（成年时期） 6、缓刑（恋爱时期） 7、有妻徒刑（结婚）同时剥夺政治权利及其他权利终
<^k^>  ─> 身 8、死刑
<widon> widon@widon-X401A:~$ sudo lightdm restart
<widon> Failed to use bus name org.freedesktop.DisplayManager, do you have appropriate permissions?
<widon> 窗口管理器启动不了怎么办啊
<widon> 现在用起来很痛苦
<widon> :(
<widon> 有办法回恢复吗
<Freebuilder> 不用 lightdm
<widon> 除了lightdm还有其他选择吗
<Freebuilder> startx
<widon> 换了gdm也没有解决问题？
<widon> 是配置文件出了问题？可否重新生成配置文件啊
<widon> gdm也不好使
<widon> 您的窗口管理器不支持显示桌面按钮，或者您未运行桌面管理器
<stardiviner> 想给笔记本升级内存，内置的是DDR3L, 4G. 低电压版的内存，最大支持8G，1333MHz, 请问能不能用不是低电压的内存条呢？ 只有一个插槽.
<stardiviner> 网上看大多是1600MHz的，请问能用么？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M02/00/07/Cg-4WFI2nQuIQZMrAABrT9dG3zoAALq6gHQOnkAAGtn216.jpg 有了你我别无所求
<CyrusYzGTt> 看主板最高支持多少 Mhz
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • debian切换双显卡  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473083 系统：Debian Jessie 显卡：nvidia gt 620m intel 3rd gen core processor graphics controller 经过poloshiao和vickycq的指点（见 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=472945 ），已经能够安装合适的nvidia闭源显卡驱动。现在遇到新的
<^k^>  ─> 问题，如何切换显卡？ 阅读了Bumblebee的用法（见 https://wiki.debian.org/Bumblebee#Bumblebee_Projec …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 声卡定时关闭问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473084 只要两秒钟不用，三秒不到，就关闭。关闭、开启时都会有噗哧声。好烦。 2009 年，那时装 Ubuntu 遇到过，不曾想 Debian jessie 也来此问题了。搜了好久没搜到解决方法。 zz: 建客 — 2015-10-02 18:55
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • UBUNTU都取消虚拟桌面么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473085 昨天新安装了优麒麟15.04，发现好像没有了原来的那种奇幻的桌面，就是几个虚拟的扩展桌面，不同桌面上放不同程序的。原来是横着分布的，后来是四角分布的。 记得原来还玩过特效，就是
<^k^>  ─> 桌面切换可以做成立方体/圆柱体等等不同形式。 现在，都没了吗？ zz: barcastar — 2015-10-0 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • alsa编译出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473087 最近安装oss4声卡驱动但是录不了音，所以又想折腾回alsa了，可是编译老出错，从1.0.25版到1.0.9版都试过了，编译不通过， /home/maoyaotang/下载/alsa-driver-1.0.25.3584.gb044d/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_hwdep.c:296:9: err
<^k^>  ─> or: implicit declaration of function ‘strict_strtoul’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration] struct hda_codec *c …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • alsa-driver编译不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473092 最近安装oss4声卡驱动但是录不了音，所以又想折腾回alsa了，可是编译老出错，从1.0.25版到1.0.9版都试过了，编译不通过， /home/maoyaotang/下载/alsa-driver-1.0.25.3584.gb044d/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_hwdep.c:29
<^k^>  ─> 6:9: error: implicit declaration of function ‘strict_strtoul’ [-Werror=implicit-function-declaration] struct hda_ …
<yunfan_> 啪啪啪啪
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 解决办法－不能使用ＧＯＯＧＬＥ的问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473093 众所周知的原因，国内封阻了ＧＯＯＧＬＥ，而我们往往要使用ＧＯＯＧＬＥ就得翻墙，一直以来都非常困扰我。今天发现解决方法，现一起分享！ １、 http://www.gugesou.cn 2
<^k^>  ─> 、 http://www.hxgoogle.com 3、 http://www.g363.com zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-02 22:05
<Chaos`Eternal> helo, mortals
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg_, 光光
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 远程关掉一台WINDOWS机器的方法！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473095 远程关掉一台WINDOWS机器 Code: net rpc shutdown -I IP_ADDRESS -U username%password zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-03 1:38
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 求教怎么在linux上面装android studio  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473096 新人一枚，最近想学习一下linux，想装android studio的时候不知道怎么装= = 所以求各位大大教一下 先谢谢了 zz: 我萌吗 — 2015-10-03 7:53
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • Ubuntu15.4没五笔输入法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473097 我刚装完乌班图15.4,可是在fcitx里没有五笔输入法。输入源里也没有五笔输入。该怎么弄。 zz: 吴家大少 — 2015-10-03 10:16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • locale设定是如何影响ls程序的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473099 utf8.png gb18030.png 为什么只有部分乱码了？ 已知内核版本4.1.6-1-ARCH，ls版本8.24 zz: 490365333ibmc — 2015-10-03 12:04
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何在不删除ＩＢＵＳ的情况下正常使用ＦＣＩＴＸ输入法？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473100 刚才安装ＦＣＩＴＸ输入法，安装完成之后，用鼠标点击可以正常选择ＦＣＩＴＸ，并可以正常打字，但按键盘无法切换出来，想想ＩＢＵＳ五笔的时候设
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 可否将ＦＣＩＴＸ加入到ＩＢＵＳ让他管理？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473102 问题： 即然ＩＢＵＳ删除后系统会有这么大反应，那么是否可以将ＦＣＩＴＸ加入ＩＢＵＳ让他来管理呢？ 就像目前的极点五笔一样，我需要他在文本输入里加进去就
<^k^>  ─> 可以了。 zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-03 13:59
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 帮忙看看这个脚本有什么问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473103 业余时间在做小区无线覆盖，上百个网桥需要定期重启，一般情况都是用apc集中管理的，不想花那冤枉钱，既然服务器是linux的那就写个脚本放服务器上吧，crond定期执行 Code: #!/bin/bash while read ips
<^k^>  ─> ; do packet_loss=`ping -c 4 $ips | grep 'packet loss' | awk -F'packet loss' '{ print $1 }' | awk '{ print $NF }' | se …
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 为什么，ping，nslookup同一网站，IP地址不同？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473104 ？ zz: ublt — 2015-10-03 14:11
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 网站可以ping，但是无法进行访问？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473105 什么原因？ zz: ublt — 2015-10-03 14:17
<^k^> jiero: 拜壕
<halenrain> xterm 最小化参数是什么？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6871.html 瞎子骑车 : 瘸子和瞎子同骑一车外出,瞎子骑,瘸子看路.骑著,瘸子发现前面挖了一条深沟,瘸子急呼:沟!沟!沟!瞎子回唱:阿累阿累阿累,於是两人一起掉入沟中……
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 深度音乐+百度音乐插件实现类似window下在线音乐效果  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473109 终于可以和rtythmbox等非在线音乐say goodbyb了。利用deepin-music和百度音乐插件在ubuntu15.04上终于找到了QQ音乐的感觉 先上效果图： 安装过程如下： 安装命令 sudo dpkg -i 相应
<^k^>  ─> deb包名 1、安装python-deepin-utils.deb 2、安装deepin-ui.deb 3、安装python-deepin-gsettings.deb 4、安装 …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu更新系统后，输入密码登陆后又跳回到登陆界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473110 版本： ubuntu14.10 桌面： GNOME Gnome Falshback（Compiz） Gnome Flashback（metacity） ubuntu（默认） 总共这四个桌面 问题描述： 开机后进入到登陆界面，然后除了第三个桌面（met
<^k^>  ─> acity）外，其他几个桌面输入登陆密码后，短暂黑屏，然后又跳回到登陆界面。 请求大神 …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • ubuntu15.04下成功编译安装amule-dlp（2.3.1版本）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473111 带反吸血插件的amule，不多介绍了。如不明白，请百度 这是项目地址 https://github.com/persmule/amule-dlp/commits/master 按照其wiki里的安装说明，始终编译不成功。一直提示找不到IPFi
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 求助：华硕K450J笔记本使用独立N卡后经常导致界面无响应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473112 系统版本：1404.3 驱动版本：340 具体表现：所有软件界面均停止响应。按键盘上任何快捷键都无法使界面发生变化。但是可以切换到命令行，唯独强行关机重启后才
<^k^>  ─> 可以。 zz: liuhaoduoduo — 2015-10-03 19:36
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 15.10 • ubuntu15.10有什么特性，能说说吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473113 现在14.04LTS版，对15.10蠢蠢欲动了，想升上去的冲动，大家说说15.10有什么特性？ zz: maoyaotang — 2015-10-03 20:17
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • 如果DNS不安全，用什么命令或方法，查看网站真正的IP地址？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473114 ？ zz: ublt — 2015-10-03 21:16
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 谁能告诉我文中附图是用什么思维导图制作的?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473115 谁能告诉我附图是用什么软件制作的? 最好直接告诉我软件名称!谢谢 zz: 九天星 — 2015-10-03 21:52
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • google DNS 安全么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473116 8.8.8.8. 8.8.4.4 zz: ublt — 2015-10-03 22:20
<gebjgd> 好久没有看到 knownbad 老屁眼了
<gebjgd> 不知道菊花是否还在绽放
<fivesheep_> gebjgd: yo
<halenrain> 有人撸过汇编吗？
<msgebjgd> fivesheep_, 好久不见
<msgebjgd> fivesheep_, 那个号在挂着
<msgebjgd> fivesheep_, 推倒白人妹子了么
<halenrain> ==
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 联想Y560刚装LinuxMint17(mate)，系统不显示（面板）任务栏？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473118 笔记本是联想的Y560，I3的CPU+A卡HD5730，刚装的系统是LinuxMint17(mate) 用U盘Live安装的时候，Live就没显示面板，幸好不影响点安装图标，装好后重启也能进入图形界
#ubuntu-cn 2015-10-04
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 瀑布 : 在世界第一瀑布前,导游对一群旅游者说:如果在场的夫人们能稍稍安静一会儿,那么我们大家将可以听到尼亚加拉大瀑布的水声。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu下可以用rpm -i 安装rpm包吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473120 搜了下网上，感觉都要用什么 Code: sudo apt-get install alien sudo alien -i package_file.rpm 但是我试了一下rpm命令，貌似有这个命令啊，可以直接用rpm吗？ Code: esolve@mypad:~$ rpm RPM version 4.11.1 Copyri
<^k^>  ─> ght (C) 1998-2002 - Red Hat, Inc. This program may be freely redistributed under the terms of the GNU GPL Usage: rpm …
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<xiaocai> anyone
<xiaocai> 有做ANDROID开发的吗
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu15.04开机时能连上wifi上网，一段时间后wifi没断但是不能上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473121 刚开机的时候可以连上wifi上网，但是过了一段时间之后wifi没断，但是却不能上网。如果有线连接，一点问题都没有。wifi本身是没有问题的，问
<^k^>  ─> 题就出在系统，但是不知道如何修复。对了，之前的ubuntu14.10是没这个问题的。而ubuntu15. …
<xiaocai> ^k^, 没看到有人在聊天，
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 求：音量自动调节程序  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473122 昨晚睡前突然冒出一个想法，关于如何智能控制音乐播放的音量。 ###设计出发点 平时播放音乐时，总是要不时控制音量，然而到了夜深人静的时候，音量要不时手动控制很麻烦。这样一来，常常忘记把
<^k^>  ─> 声音调低，以致于影响其他人的生活。所以准备用shell脚本写个程序，然而咱没那能力。 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 补贴 : 天下三分后,曹操闲得发慌,整日看韩剧消磨时光。 眼看春节已过,都快到三八妇女节了,曹操发现自已的年终奖,还是没有到帐。 这还了得！居然有人胆大到拖欠自己的工资！曹操把负责管财务的陈它叫来问话。 陈宫说:"主公,不是我不发年终奖给你,你字闲得,工作时
<^k^>  ─> 间又不努力,自然是没有年终奖拿了。不过妇女节马上就到了,我会发一点补贴给你, …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手请教个iptables问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473123 大家好，我是ubuntu新手请多关照！其实开始我是标准潜水的，已经潜水一年多了。 今天我想请教个OPENVPN和iptables的问题,怎样才能用iptables把OPENVPN的端口映射到本地呢？iptables打开本地
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • cd - 和cd /的区别!  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473124 以前我以为这两个命令执行的结果是一样的,今天才发现了他的不同,不知道是否有人跟我以前理解的一样,特写出来与大家分享一下. cd - 是返回上一层工作目录,如果有的话. cd / 是返回到根目录 zz: 九
<^k^>  ─> 天星 — 2015-10-04 15:07
<tracyone> 话说为啥jd的MBP比官网的便宜..
<gebjgd> tracyone, 天朝版？
<gebjgd> tracyone, 买什么mbp
<gebjgd> tracyone, 直接lenovo thinkpad
<lonely> 有谁在吗？
<lonely> 感觉没有人
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 只看不顶 : 一家娶新娘,客人散尽,新人入洞房. 公婆才要休息,只听新娘在洞房内大叫。 婆婆无奈,只得拉公公一同来到洞房门口: 媳妇儿啊!新婚之夜,免不了的,你就将就些吧! 不料新娘大怒,说了一句超经典的话: "哪有这样的傻子! 他—他—-他—–他只看不顶! 只看不
<^k^>  ─> 顶啊!"
<jimmy_> QQ国际版安装教程
<jimmy_> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/4080585981
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 教大家安装linuxqq国际版(不是那个deb包哦 ！)_linuxmint吧_百度贴吧
<jimmy_> 我被作业淹没，不知所措
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 15.04 • 怎么办啊,第一次开机登陆就会被退出.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473125 我好像删什么东西删错了.每次开机后第一次登陆金桌面会被退出. 然后再进才可以. 这是什么情况? zz: 墨白歮 — 2015-10-04 18:24
<tracyone1> 买了...
<tracyone1> 去apple store买了..
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 糊涂官 : 法官:你现在还想抵赖,那么多证人都说那天晚上看见你在地里偷瓜。 嫌疑犯:大人,冤枉啊！他们都是胡说。那天晚上根本没有月光,地里一片漆黑。那些人根本不可能看见我。 法官:真是这样的话,他们是在胡说。
<tracyone> 苹果的东西太精致了，osx对程序员真的有致命的诱惑..
<waressearcher2> is that chinese channel ?
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • NO ZUO NO DIE, BUT I TRIED  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=473126 还念COMPIZ特效。 新的UBUNTU KYLIN15.04用了两天，还是忍不住试试特效。 今天不知道哪个设置冲突了，顶部的任务栏没了、左边的开始菜单没了、按SUPER按钮/ALT没有反应，唯一能做的就剩下SUPER+S和下拉菜单功
<^k^>  ─> 能了，关机也关不了，只能长按电源键…… 求救：神呐~救救我吧~ zz: barcastar — 2015-10-0 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ufw防火墙？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480837 1. Code: tcp        1      0 10.112.93.66:46251      91.189.94.25:80         CLOSE_WAIT 上面是命令netstat的输出。它的意思是： 数据包从源ip地址：10.112.93.66，发送到目的ip地址：91.189.94.25。 对么？ 2.ufw防火墙限制
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • netstat命令？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480838 Code: tcp        0      0 18.219.70.17:44988      200.60.68.0:80         TIME_WAIT  命令：netstat，可以看到数据包发送情况！ netstat用什么参数，可以查找到，发送上面这条数据包的进程？ 也就是说：什么程序，
<^k^>  ─> 发送了这条数据包？ zz: amqoufas — 2016-10-03 10:03
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 换了ssd以后，虚拟机xp总出问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480839 mint +vbox+xp，dell本子，换了ssd之后，xp总出问题，比如，桌面图标都不见了，NCRC的问题，安装的软件第二天不能启动，说什么坏了之类的。 以前hdd就没有这些烂问题，而且，是换了ssd之
<^k^>  ─> 后两个月才这样，两个月内还是可以的。我把系统和软件版本逐个更换，问题依旧。 难 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M07/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2ofOIZ_rvAAEXwrbSGR8AALrJQLt3PoAARfa381.jpg 此广告语必火
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu16.04蓝牙问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480840 装了win10和ubuntu16.04lts双系统，win10上面能正常使用蓝牙，但是ubuntu里面显示检测不到蓝牙适配器。 zz: gkao — 2016-10-03 16:43
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu软件安装错误“E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error”  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480842 ubuntu16.04安装软件时出现： Code: 在处理时有错误发生：  python-pip  python-pkg-resources  python-setuptools  python-wheel E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 如安装
<^k^>  ─> ksnapshot时： Code: $ sudo apt-get install ksnapshot ...过程省略... 正在设置 ksnapshot (4:15.08.2-0ubuntu …
<xpexpe> 有人吗
<ubrl> xpexpe:点点点.  19:42
<xpexpe> 机器人？
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 笔记本安装Ubuntu系统后的wifi问题。。。大神救我。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480843 根本没有wifi那个选项。。 zz: wqzds — 2016-10-03 20:13
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 卡拉OK : 我上大学时正流行唱卡拉OK。有一位女同学可能是由于紧张,唱错了。有一首歌叫"写不完的爱",里面有一句"做不完的梦。。。（后面我忘了）",她唱成:"做不完的爱。。。"大家愕然。              
<woju> ²»ÄÜ´òÖÐÎÄ£¿
<^k^> woju say: 不能打中文？ in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<whois> .............这种情况你发过去文字 他那里显示的还是乱码吧
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 请问Gentoo有无官方的二进制包源？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480845 我的机器编译软件很慢。 zz: manami5 — 2016-10-04 3:08
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-04
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 用一会Virtualbox　Ubuntu16.04就会死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480846 如题，打开Virtualbox用一会　　　虚拟机内外都死机　只能restart 有没有人能给点建议　　　怎么做？ zz: Lucifer_f — 2016-10-04 8:14
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • LISTENING？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480848 http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=L4x94BD ... 3vdlo9CHZq 上面链接，无论是服务端，还是客服端。它们的端口状态都有： ESTABLISHED TIME_WAIT 如果，一台电脑，没配置成服务器（FTP...）。 终端输入命令：sudo netstat -natup -c 发现
<^k^>  ─> 有端口状态： LISTENING 可以肯定，电脑已中蕉了，变成服务器。 对么？ zz: amqoufas — 2016 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 怎样限制进程？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480849 ubuntu12.04 lts 系统启动后，限制下面两个进程（图），使它们不能运行。 用什么命令？ /usr/lib/ubuntu-geoip/ubuntu-geoip-provider /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/unity-scope-video-remote/unity-scope-video-remote zz: amqoufas — 2016-10-04 1
<^k^>  ─> 0:48
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 味道好极了 : 一位好莱坞制片人决定送他母亲一份生日礼物。他听说有一只神奇的鸟会说12种语言,会唱10种著名歌剧,便立即买下这只鸟,寄给了母亲。这只鸟花了他5万美元。 他母亲生日的第二天,他打电话给她。 "妈妈,您觉得那只鸟怎么样啊?"他急切地问道。 他母亲
<^k^>  ─> 回答说"啊,味道好极了！"
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • vsftpd死活连不上  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480850 系统是16.04，装了vsftp3.0.3，也配置好了。通过filezilla死活连不上。 filezilla报错： 状态:连接建立，等待欢迎消息... 响应:220 (vsFTPd 3.0.3) 命令:AUTH TLS 错误:无法连接到服务器 用netstat -nlpt查看结果： Active
<^k^>  ─> Internet connections (only servers) Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address Foreign Address State PID/Program name tcp 0 0 …
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • losetup -a输出的那些数字是什么意思?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480851 losetup -a输出的那些数字是什么意思? Code: # losetup -a /dev/loop0: [2053]:13 (/media/username/UUID/disk) zz: 科学之子 — 2016-10-04 15:04
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/6074.html 再教几手 : "师傅,我照您的推拿术,才推了几下,病人就跑掉了。" "没关系,我再教你几手擒拿,病人就跑不了了。"
<^k^> 新  Mint • 安装了windows10和linuxmint双系统，windows10进入不了，进入mint后无法打开硬盘是什么原因？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480852 Screenshot from 2016-10-05 01-18-46.png 点击硬盘后出现上图的提示框，这是什么原因？然后解决？谢谢！ zz: worldcup — 2016-10-04 17:18
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 分享一个脚本：rebuild_flac  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480853 Code: #!/bin/bash if [ $# -ne 1 ]; then     echo $0 FLAC .... fi TEMP=$(tempfile) function build_id3_param() {     mid3v2 -l "$1"|while read temp; do         case "${temp:0:4}" in             TALB)                 echo -T ALBUM=\"${temp:5}\
<^k^>  ─> "\  >> $TEMP                 ;;              TIT2)                 echo -T TITLE=\"${temp:5}\ …
<root____8> Hello world
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 担心第三者 :     一位姑娘总是担心她的男友还会与其它姑娘谈恋爱。一天,男友讲:"亲爱的,我们能在月亮里该有多好。"姑娘:"为什么?"男友:"那儿不用担心别人的干扰。"姑娘:"不,那儿还有嫦娥！！ "
<alvin_rxg> 看样子这儿是真死了 :D  以前的人都忙着工作，新一代的人都不用irc
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 如何确定机器慢是不是硬盘或者其他硬件问题？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480858 机器在淘宝买的 安装win7和ubuntu 14.04LTS双系统，win7盗版的被反盗版后用不了，很久没用了 ubuntu安装的时候我不记得有没有设置swap分区了 在ubuntu下，用chrome的时候，打开
<^k^>  ─> 标签多了，就容易卡，有时候还会变灰色死十几秒，几十秒的 用eclipse java开发就更卡了 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-05
<cheng> 怎么取消触摸板的绝对定位功能，我网上搜了蛮久没找到
<cheng> 我的触摸板，点哪里，屏幕上指针就出现在那里，跟个触摸屏似的
<cheng> hello?能看到我说话么
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ntp？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480859 1.ntp是ubuntu操作系统一部分，它有什么作用？ 2.ubuntu12.04 lts，连接宽带，系统时间正确。但是，连接3／4G网络，系统时间就会自动修改了。 为什么？ 3.ubuntu12.04 lts 是桌面版，一般情况下，桌面版是单机使用，不
<^k^>  ─> 用作服务器。为什么系统有ntp程序？ zz: amqoufas — 2016-10-05 10:02
<^k^> 新  OpenSUSE发行版 • SUSE SELD 12 SP1如何下载啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480860 本人想下载一个SUSE SELD 12 SP1系统，在官网www.suse.com注册了然后进行下载，那个速度真是龟速啊，4G的文件每秒10—50K不等，需要1天才能下完，但是由于是“浏览器直接另存为”的方式下载，试了
<^k^>  ─> 若干次，下载过程中总会失败。官网的下载链接无法使用下载工具(如迅雷，KGet等等)。有 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 童言童语 : 小儿子询问母亲:「妈咪,我可以有一个弟弟吗?」母亲解释说:「现在还不行,你知道的啊,爸爸一直都很忙９小儿子说:「难道爸比不可以多找几个人手来帮忙吗?」 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 用快捷键启动终端很久按下去等了一会终端才会启动，怎么解决....  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480864 具体表现就是按了Ctrl+alt+t，大概要等20秒终端才会启动，手动指定快捷键给别的程序也是等了很久才会启动，系统是16.04，新手刚换的gnome，unity已经
<^k^>  ─> 卸载（包括lightdm），要怎么解决才好...... zz: liuminggt — 2016-10-05 13:00
<TeOne> hello every one
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • httpfox？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480865 启动：httpfox firefox输入网址：https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn httpfox截获数据，有2行并不是这个网址的地址，图示第二，三行。 网址：http://ocsp.comodoca4.com/，是什么？ 为什么有这个网址出现？ zz: amqoufas — 2016-10-05 15:06
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0A/0F/Cg-4WVI2mpmIUj1lAAB1IQx16QEAALrCgBRcOIAAHU5493.jpg 史上最NB的李宁专卖店
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu14/16 无法安装parallel Tools  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480866 求助。。。装不了Parallel Tools 错误信息如下： make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet' make -C /lib/modules/4.2.0-42-generic/build M=/usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet make[2]: Entering
<^k^>  ─> directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-4.2.0-42-generic'   LD      /usr/lib/parallels-tools/kmods/prl_eth/pvmnet/bui …
<splashing> ubuntu 越來越給力了
<splashing> 這裡真的冷清了...
<zwindl> …
<zwindl> 冒泡
<splashing> 我直接跳躍
<zwindl> ...
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36526.html 诙谐的一句话小幽默 : 让人浮想联翩的经典短篇小说《夜色》:月黑风高,荒郊野岭,小木屋。男:来了?女:来了。男:来?女:来！
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • mint+vbox+win7，虚拟机里面应用软件不能启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480867 mint 64 + vbox + win 7或者xp，大部分应用软件不能启动，比如迅雷，winrar，firefox，都是常用的，有的提示nsis，有的就是提示不能启动，规律是第一次安装后使用都很好，关机开
<^k^>  ─> 机后就不行了。 以前是hdd，从没出现这个问题，换了ssd后，每次都是如此，换了linux，vbo …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • mint+vbox+win7，虚拟机里面应用软件不能启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480868 mint 64 + vbox + win 7或者xp，大部分应用软件不能启动，比如迅雷，winrar，firefox，都是常用的，有的提示nsis，有的就是提示不能启动，规律是第一次安装后使用都很好，关机开
<^k^>  ─> 机后就不行了。 以前是hdd，从没出现这个问题，换了ssd后，每次都是如此，换了linux，vbo …
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 16.04 LTS 友基数位板 只能在gimp的画图区域看到鼠标且移动，但是不能画出痕迹  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480869 如题 之前windows下也遇到这情况，但是只是开始的偶尔！ zz: 一心月 — 2016-10-05 19:48
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 下载的软件是英文界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480870 在bedian中自带的Transmission就是中文的，而在mint系统中下载的Transmission就是英文界面，我的mint系统是中文的，两个系统中的Transmission版本都是一样，为什么在mint中就是英文呢？怎么能切换成中文
<^k^>  ─> ？ zz: 新手请关照 — 2016-10-05 20:36
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 16.04安装docker不成功啊！安装的时候不动了。怎么搞的？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480871 照着docker的官方文档来安装的，最后是如下图： 2016100503.PNG 停在组后一行 Code: Setting up docker-engine (1.12.1-0~xenial) ... 哪里就不动了，也不报错，也不中止，就这样
<^k^>  ─> 。 我用screen分离，第二天来看还是那样。 和解？ zz: haime — 2016-10-05 22:04
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 大家现在都用什么字体啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480872 文泉吗？ 感觉对英文支持不行啊 zz: esolve — 2016-10-06 4:45
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-06
<Houge> 看了下，论坛的ssl证书还是处于过期的状态
<Houge> 不像从前了，曾经这里的讨论非常令人震惊～
<zwindl> …
<zwindl> 几个水王都不怎么上线了
<Houge> 囧～
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • netstat命令，参数-p？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480873 终端输入命令：sudo netstat -natup -c | nl | egrep "firefox|91.189|" Code: 8240   tcp        0      0 10.198.139.120:59941    202.108.23.152:80       TIME_WAIT netstat命令，有参数：p。会显示进程名。（图1） 上面这条
<^k^>  ─> 数据包，目的ip：10.198.139.120。（图2） 为什么，没显示进程名？ zz: amqoufas — 2016-10-06 9:0 …
<zwindl> Houge: 来 #linuxba 水啊
<Houge> zwindl: 直接进水吧？
<zwindl> Houge: …进这个频道就好了呀
<zwindl> 里面的人大部分已经不玩贴吧了
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • google拼音为什么这么多bug？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480874 我用的ibus的google拼音 选字的时候，譬如4 明明是陆，选4后出的字确是“碌” 然后翻页不能往前翻，只能往后翻 有解决方法吗？ zz: esolve — 2016-10-06 9:46
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • google拼音为什么这么多bug？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480875 我用的ibus的google拼音 选字的时候，譬如4 明明是陆，选4后出的字确是“碌” 然后翻页不能往前翻，只能往后翻 有解决方法吗？ zz: esolve — 2016-10-06 9:51
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36459.html 爆笑短信笑话小段子 : 有钱人才能叫宅,你那叫宅吗?你那叫蜗居！有钱人才能叫忧郁,你那叫忧郁吗?你那叫抑郁！有钱人才能叫节能,你那叫节能吗?你那叫抠门！有钱人才能叫丰满,你那叫丰满吗?你那叫粗人！有钱人才能叫旅行,你那
<^k^>  ─> 叫旅行吗?你那叫流浪！有钱人才能叫单身,你那叫单身吗?你那叫光棍。
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 新手求助！Vista+Xubuntu 16.04,Xubuntu不能上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480877 我的系统原来是VISTA，从U盘里安装了Xubuntu 16.04。 网卡是Realtek rtl8111b/8168b。 网络是长城宽带的有线、拨号上网，只知道用户名和密码。 安装过程中我就想联网，但失败
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34438.html 我可以等 : 警察问一个即将被绞死的罪犯早餐想吃什么? 对啦,我想起来了,我最爱吃桃子罪犯。 你知道,现在是冬天,哪有桃子！警察说。 没关系,我可以等。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<zwindl> ^k^: kk 酱
<zwindl> 你好
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • 我的天,dota2 下可以打中文了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480878 昨天更新完就可以了,不过游戏内对话框会闪烁,城市聊天里可以激活输入法 zz: shaodon24 — 2016-10-06 16:31
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装16.04的时候出现输入不支援  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480879 安装的版本号是ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64 CPU：I5 4590 显卡：750ti 求大神支招 zz: 大草莓派 — 2016-10-06 16:39
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • liberoffice升级后，无法用soffice命令启动。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480880 原来一直都可以，换成5.2后就不行了。还有其他的命令吗？ zz: 谢宝良 — 2016-10-06 17:30
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • netstat参数？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480881 netstat加什么参数，可以在终端输出，同时保存在一文件中？ zz: amqoufas — 2016-10-06 19:38
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ubuntu密码有长度有限制么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480882 ubuntu12.04 lts 1.密码长度有最大值，及最小值限制么？ 2.如果，密码太过长，会不会有溢出现象？ 3.root账户设置下面密码(200多位)，有效么？ Code: F^mWVar){GCdKOlVBTtQcP-CB;v2w7s.x6c^Sya!$DT`q^[Jx3*{S5J?x
<^k^>  ─> C*+_piX|?eE8W+Q.xM1u+NYfrXl&d0[p3a;AMZ;[_"n`$8_?>;1GsvR$X=/oi[7m`6Y)d.4lY\>ZG4jt.jlc@BEwGB(ydcK;ZCNf(wV2HQ{ht.!/SZLme …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 黑客看过来！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480883 电脑：一台（单机） 系统：ive usb （ubuntu12.04 lts） ufw防火墙： Code: sudo ufw enable sudo ufw default reject sudo ufw limit in from any to any 假设，要黑了这台电脑，获取这台电脑最高权限root。可以 1.ubuntu系统漏洞方
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 黑客看过来！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480883 电脑：一台（单机） 系统：live usb （ubuntu12.04 lts） root，ubuntu密码： Code: rQH)MwDsp#Jnh`*RnRCyF8YWn~aO-R@o/k8[j)vC*S[cDlcyoOy_+un>+CK<qW|Q4f^Yp~7j!<-SN@Ju-y}7ycUC8,fc07;#f1TY|aei|T{B^EK\_i)[R2^Mo}3\XM|%;eV+,:,jprD5%}x9h.{1rlj|,50a<,*a>*,ZU
<^k^>  ─> ~#gy@>Q"IK\jmlTWE52GvAfl;LF;?tq0-mYac2UvPb!*q.}1z0}g2XmO|zM ufw防火墙： Code: sudo ufw enable sudo ufw default re …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 黑客看过来！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480883 电脑：一台（单机） 系统：live usb （ubuntu12.04 lts） root，ubuntu密码： Code: rQH)MwDsp#Jnh`*RnRCyF8YWn~aO-R@o/k8[j)vC*S[cDlcyoOy_+un>+CK<qW|Q4f^Yp~7j!<-SN@Ju-y}7ycUC8,fc07;#f1TY|aei|T{B^EK\_i)[R2^Mo}3\XM|%;eV+,:,jprD5%}x9h.{1rlj|,50a<,*a>*,ZU
<^k^>  ─> ~#gy@>Q"IK\jmlTWE52GvAfl;LF;?tq0-mYac2UvPb!*q.}1z0}g2XmO|zM ufw防火墙： Code: sudo ufw enable sudo ufw default re …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 黑客看过来！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480883 电脑：一台（单机） 系统：live usb （ubuntu12.04 lts） root，ubuntu密码： Code: rQH)MwDsp#Jnh`*RnRCyF8YWn~aO-R@o/k8[j)vC*S[cDlcyoOy_+un>+CK<qW|Q4f^Yp~7j!<-SN@Ju-y}7ycUC8,fc07;#f1TY|aei|T{B^EK\_i)[R2^Mo}3\XM|%;eV+,:,jprD5%}x9h.{1rlj|,50a<,*a>*,ZU
<^k^>  ─> ~#gy@>Q"IK\jmlTWE52GvAfl;LF;?tq0-mYac2UvPb!*q.}1z0}g2XmO|zM ufw防火墙： Code: sudo ufw enable sudo ufw default re …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 黑客看过来！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480883 电脑：一台（单机） 系统：live usb （ubuntu12.04 lts） root，ubuntu密码： Code: rQH)MwDsp#Jnh`*RnRCyF8YWn~aO-R@o/k8[j)vC*S[cDlcyoOy_+un>+CK<qW|Q4f^Yp~7j!<-SN@Ju-y}7ycUC8,fc07;#f1TY|aei|T{B^EK\_i)[R2^Mo}3\XM|%;eV+,:,jprD5%}x9h.{1rlj|,50a<,*a>*,ZU
<^k^>  ─> ~#gy@>Q"IK\jmlTWE52GvAfl;LF;?tq0-mYac2UvPb!*q.}1z0}g2XmO|zM ufw防火墙： Code: sudo ufw enable sudo ufw default re …
<zwindl> ？？？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 黑客看过来！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480883 电脑：一台（单机） 系统：live usb （ubuntu12.04 lts） root，ubuntu密码： Code: rQH)MwDsp#Jnh`*RnRCyF8YWn~aO-R@o/k8[j)vC*S[cDlcyoOy_+un>+CK<qW|Q4f^Yp~7j!<-SN@Ju-y}7ycUC8,fc07;#f1TY|aei|T{B^EK\_i)[R2^Mo}3\XM|%;eV+,:,jprD5%}x9h.{1rlj|,50a<,*a>*,ZU
<^k^>  ─> ~#gy@>Q"IK\jmlTWE52GvAfl;LF;?tq0-mYac2UvPb!*q.}1z0}g2XmO|zM ufw防火墙： Code: sudo ufw enable sudo ufw default re …
<zwindl> 为什么会刷屏了呢？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 《Linux防火墙》？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480884 只会简单ufw防火墙，没用过iptables防火墙。 《Linux防火墙》这本书，是讲怎样入侵iptables防火墙么？ zz: amqoufas — 2016-10-06 20:57
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • Unity 桌面的未来？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480885 个人的确是非常喜欢 Ubuntu 的 Unity 桌面。 现在，Ubuntu 软件商店里，Gnome 的软件越来越多。 此类的软件，默认都没有菜单，更别说集成到 Unity 顶部的菜单栏了。 甚至现在还有一个叫 Unity 的游戏引擎？ zz: N
<^k^>  ─> etDreamer — 2016-10-06 21:13
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Houge> 之前做了些对比，随着内核主线的更新，曾经那些牛逼的补丁，对内核性能的提升也不再那么明显了。至少人类是无法感觉出来的。
<mayli> ...
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • sg_dd和普通的dd,除了底层的实现方式不同,有什么用户角度可感知的实质区别?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480886 sg_dd和普通的dd,除了底层的实现方式不同,有什么用户角度可感知的实质区别? 比如可以读取到普通dd无法读取到的数据之类吗? 例如: http://www.dr-lex.
<^k^>  ─> be/hardware/china_pho ... g.html#fat 我这里普通dd命令无果,只能看到 普通的用户可见数据 如果换 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-07
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 一个洞 : 一天,安娜的丈夫死去了,安娜很伤心。 一个人问她:他是怎么死的? 安娜说:因为他衣服上有一个洞。 那人说:什么！我丈夫衣服上有更多的洞,可他却没事啊? 安娜说:可我丈夫不同,他是一名潜水员！
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04 怎么升级到 16.10 Final Freeze  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480887 16.04 怎么升级到 16.10 Final Freeze zz: 才子鸣 — 2016-10-07 10:46
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 微信聊天机器人  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480888 下图是微信聊天机器人截图 zz: 九天星 — 2016-10-07 11:40
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • iDevice GTK簡易圖形介面工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480889 圖形介面基於 gtkdialog 與 zenity, 由於套件庫沒有 gtkdialog 所以必須預先安裝依賴 gtkdialog 0.8.3 amd64 Code: $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-package/raw/kali/gtkdialog_0.8.3-1_amd64.deb i386 Code: $ wget https://
<^k^>  ─> github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-package/raw/kali/gtkdialog_0.8.3-1_i386.deb Code: $ sudo dpkg -i gtkdialog_*.deb $ sudo ap …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Xshell 连接不上ubuntu 16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480890 我的是ubuntu kylin16.04，是在vmware workstation 里运行的。 现在xshell总是连不上 （已经开启了ssh） 还有按网上一些关闭防火墙的方法试了也没用. 然后我的本机系统是win8.1，在ubuntu里ping本机能ping通
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • Noto：不再有豆腐块  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480891 原来，noto 是 no tofu 的缩写。 [flash=]http://www.tudou.com/v/8hHWCKLsUzM/&rpid=926283096&resourceId=926283096_04_05_99/v.swf[/flash] zz: NetDreamer — 2016-10-07 12:43
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 打开此网站出现的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480892 打开此网站怎么总是出现这样的问题？ zz: 新手请关照 — 2016-10-07 12:49
<jlzhang> 请问，包管理系统如何安装某个软件的最新版本，我记得Debian是要加个什么源的。
<FishOneeyed> 国庆长假，大家都在玩吧
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统安装的时候键盘语言应该选English（US）还是汉语？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480893 我近期刚安装了Xubuntu16.04，之前搜了linux公社之类的网站，好多网站都说键盘语言选择English（US）。我照做了，但是我好不容易连上网后，在系统启动默认弹出的“
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 新手求助！xubuntu16.04无法安装更新，提示/boot磁盘空间不足？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480894 xubuntu16.04的刚安装完后软件中心打不开，我到软件更新器里想更新系统，结果提示： 无法安装更新，提示/boot磁盘空间不足？ 为什么？我在网上搜的帖子都
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 联想笔记本ubuntu16.04无法调节屏幕亮度，求助！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480895 显卡是intel HD3000驱动看硬件信息应该是正常了，但无法调节亮度，按快捷键有亮度调节栏，屏幕亮度无变化，眼睛不舒服 zz: daman — 2016-10-07 19:39
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • 初识 emacs  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480896 1.png zz: 建客 — 2016-10-07 20:43
<Freebuilder> 为什么抓帖时，作者只显示一半？
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine如何配置安装应用的中文文字，目前为空白  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480897 wine如何配置安装应用的中文文字，目前为空白 zz: 孤魂野秀才 — 2016-10-07 21:42
<jusss> roylez: ping
<zwindl> 哇！
<jusss> ?
<hox[ily]> jusss: 哇
<root_> 111
<root_> exit
<TeOne> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> TeOne:点点点.  02:19
<TeOne> ？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 新手求助！16.04图形界面问题！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480900 情况是这样的 当前是Win7系统下装的Ubuntu 16.04 用U盘安装的。 装了之后就进不去了，直接黑屏，正常模式根本打不开，于是我选择了recovery mode进入，并且顺利输入了密码登陆... 然而桌
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-08
<TeOne> no bady？
<Lsr> 请问 archlinux下IDEA微软雅黑显示英文字体很粗是为什么啊?
<^k^> 新  系统架构支持 • 关于ubuntu16.04安装cuda7.5 的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480901 在网上搜索解决方法，提供的下载cuda7.5的下载链接目前已经默认是8.0的了，我想下载cuda7.5，应该怎么解决 还有同时安装cuda7.5和cuda8.0会出现冲突吗 zz: bugmaker — 2016-10-08 9:44
<^k^> 新  Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 单核老机器装了Lubuntu发挥余热,但网易音乐和深度音乐都运行不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480902 如题,好不容易解决了Lubuntu32位下这两个音乐客户端的依赖,安装好后点运行居然没有反应,还有著名的KODI影音也是这样.标准Ubuntu下运行没问题(单核机器跑不
<^k^>  ─> 动啊),难道是LXDE不支持?求助! zz: glyn — 2016-10-08 10:30
<yunfan> 干嘛要装 lubuntu
<IsoaSFlus> 用enlightment啊
<IsoaSFlus> 我当年core2duo用enlightment流畅得一逼
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 求推荐hosts切换工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480903 求推荐一个hosts切换工具 zz: guikeyy — 2016-10-08 11:41
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu下virtualbox 比vmware流畅，稳定，不卡顿  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480905 ubuntu下virtualbox 比vmware流畅，稳定，不卡顿，本人APU A10-7850K 4GDDR400 zz: hanlif — 2016-10-08 12:18
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: e17为何流畅 他不也是 gtk么
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 不知道,结果就是流畅,相当流畅
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 要是用fltk估计更流畅
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 那不一样吧,我这里的意思是在保持美观度的同时最流畅
<IsoaSFlus> 我当时用gnome classic也流畅啊,但那一点动画特效都没,也不好看
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 美观是艺术家的事情  难道用fltk就做不出美观的界面了？
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: 但我是用户啊
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 我装的是Ubuntu 14.04 64bit,电脑型号是thinkpad E545,无法保存屏幕亮度  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480906 我装的是Ubuntu 14.04 64bit,电脑型号是thinkpad E545,无法保存屏幕亮度，网上的教程我都试了的，"thinkpad unsupported brightness interface" 刚开机时候还会出现这个提示
<^k^>  ─> ，是因为显卡是AMD的吗？求助 zz: junxuelian — 2016-10-08 12:47
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 我也是用户 我不在乎美观
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: okok, 我错了还不行吗
<yunfan> IsoaSFlus: 不行 我要看你写个三千字的检讨
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan: Orz
<IsoaSFlus> 大佬饶命
<IsoaSFlus> yunfan:
<IsoaSFlus> 苣苣,c++里面include中的斜线是啥意思
<zwindl> IsoaSFlus: wow
<zwindl> long time no see
<IsoaSFlus> zwindl: 额...我记不清你是谁了
<zwindl> IsoaSFlus: abc_
<zwindl> 我们互相加了QQ的…
<IsoaSFlus> qqid是LC的?
<IsoaSFlus> zwindl:
<zwindl>  IsoaSFlus: lc 是啥？
<zwindl> net man
<IsoaSFlus> zwindl: 噢噢噢,想起来了
<zwindl> IsoaSFlus:  :(
<IsoaSFlus> zwindl: 那还真是好久不见,好像很久没在频道里碰到你了
<zwindl> IsoaSFlus: 我多数时间在其他频道里面，这里很久都没有人人气了
<zwindl> 而且我改用 arch 很久了
<IsoaSFlus> zwindl: 还有哪些频道有人?
<zwindl> IsoaSFlus: #archlinux-cn, #linuxba
<IsoaSFlus> Linux吧...
<IsoaSFlus> 高中上过段时间linux吧,感觉很失望就没去过了
<zwindl> IsoaSFlus: 频道里面的人和吧里面已经不是一批了
<zwindl> 贴吧里面现在都是伸手党和新手
<yanzi> Please, I need help to install pinyin on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<yanzi> ni hao?
<yanzi> wo an zhuang bu liao pin yin,qing da jia bang bang mang
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 建议你去#linuxba,都是大神
<yanzi> neng fa wo wang zhi ma ?
<IsoaSFlus> 频道啊
<IsoaSFlus> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 我脑子有点乱,被大神震傻了,我先静静
<zwindl> ...
<DreamChild> whois nick
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 终端中文显示乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480908 我的16.04是全新安装的。但home目录是原来的，用户名也是原来的。现在建立了一个原来相同的用户，相当于个人的设置都是原来的。但现在终端的中文显示乱码。而当建立一个新用户，利用这个新用
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统竟然自己安装更新了，小企鹅输入法无法显示候选单词  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480909 刚才登陆系统的时候，看见硬盘总是红灯 ，小企鹅输入法原先在应该桌面显示的，结果登陆系统后没有小企鹅的长条输入框，只有右边上面的小图标（显示拼
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • ubuntu-mate的pluma显示txt的中文乱码问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480910 ubuntu-mate自带的 pluma 显示 txt 文件的中文显示乱码，应如何解决？ 在整个mate系统的语言设置上已经是设定为汉语了， 但是pluma的语言选择上仍然没有中文。 zz: fengtou
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-10-08 17:48
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • grub如何修改界面语言为英文？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480911 我的ubuntu一开始是中文版，切换到英文版一切都变英文了唯独grub界面语言还是中文的，请教怎么把grub界面语言也切换到中文？ zz: cuthead — 2016-10-08 18:23
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • /dev/sda1: clean, ***/*** files, ***/*** blocks  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480912 每次启动grub后就会出现/dev/sda1: clean, ***/*** files, ***/*** blocks，然后正常进入系统，请教哪里出了问题，能不能让系统不显示它？ zz: cuthead — 2016-10-08 19:15
<Houge>  各位朋友，随着今天主线内核更新，Zen内核主线也随之更新之稳定的master版本，另外今天运气也不错，UKSM也在随主线更新了补丁（是我没有注意，4天前更新的）。随后把UKSM加入到Zen内核源码编译出了新版ZenUKSM内核，各位可以下载使用了。另外如果你使用AMD和NV的私有驱动，请慎用。
<Houge> 关注地址：https://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=480634&p=3175927#p3175927
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题 SSL_connect returned=1 errno=0 state=SSLv3 read server certificate B: certificate verify failed
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 系统语言是英文，但是右上角的时钟是中文  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480913 如何把右上角的时钟改成英文？ zz: cuthead — 2016-10-08 19:32
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • firefox-49.0.1.tar里面的"firefox"和"firefox-bin"的区别是什么?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480914 firefox-49.0.1.tar里面的"firefox"和"firefox-bin"的区别是什么? 网上搜索说它俩 但是他们的MD5不一样 Code: $ md5sum ./firefox ./firefox-bin d784553ca945bad6c6f8afee2060612e  ./firefox 4390da13
<^k^>  ─> 658760bbebb012c5bc19577c  ./firefox-bin 但是它俩大小是一样的 zz: 科学之子 — 2016-10-08 21:16
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • Ubuntu 16.04 自动重启  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480915 如题：前几周在实验室的电脑安装了Ubuntu16.04系统以及远程控制软件Teamviewer，发现Teamviewer总是掉线。然后用“last reboot”命令发现系统基本每天都不定时重启一次，问了师兄说实验室24小时都不断电
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • ubuntu14.04安装vmware 11出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480916 安装完打开vmware，弹出Before you can run vmware, several modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernel。点击install后，virtual machine monitor，virtual network device以及starting vmware services是感叹号。之后弹出un
<^k^>  ─> able to start services. see log file /tmp/vmware-root/vmware-5560.log for details 安装的时候报错： sai@sai-ub …
<dm2> 这个点还有人吗
<dm2> ？？
<jusss> roylez: ping
<zwindl> 。。。
<jusss> 谁在呀
<jusss> 出来说句话
<zwindl> 我在
<zwindl> jusss: 话说…你之前在石家庄待过吗？
 * zwindl 另一个 Nick 叫 abc_
<jusss> zwindl: 嗯
<jusss> zwindl: 你毕业了吗
 * zwindl 记忆力尚可🌝
<zwindl> jusss: 没有
<zwindl> 最后一年了…
<jusss> zwindl: 该出去实习了吧
<zwindl> jusss: …在家待着准备专接本
<zwindl> 还想再搏一搏
<jusss> zwindl: 。。。还是早点出去找个工作吧，专接本真的没用。。。
<jusss> 我好几个同学也是专接本，出来还是啥也不啥，还不如人家早两年找工作的好
<zwindl> jusss: 卧槽
<jusss> 现在本科和专科真没啥区别，除非你上到研究生 硕士啥的
<zwindl> 主要是想读研的…
<jusss> 你是什么系的
<zwindl> 怕出去工作两年没有精力了
<zwindl> 软件的
<jusss> 软件。。。
<jusss> 这种读研究生也是只搞理论的吧，总不能让你去写个编译器啥的吧
<zwindl> jusss: 想再有时间深造一下的
<zwindl> 专科不过是把之前学的东西又重复了一遍，而且课程还特别多
<zwindl> 加上我去找实习，发现他们把我的名字和培训班出来的写在一起…
<jusss> zwindl: 你们学lambda演算 y组合子 closure 之类的吗？还有yaac lex啥的
<zwindl> jusss: 不学…
 * zwindl 仅限于听说过
<zwindl> jusss: 专科C语言都不教指针的
<jusss> zwindl: 。。。那你们都学啥。。。
<jusss> zwindl: 符号表 上下文无关文法 命名空间 之类的讲吗
<zwindl> jusss: 你想多了…专科什么都学不到
<zwindl> jusss: 半年学一下 C，PS，flash 什么的
<zwindl> 半年学一下 C# 入门语法，大一就过去了，大二分一下方向，学 C# 面向对象的思想，然后学 HTML，CSS
<jusss> zwindl: 你是哪个学校的？ 貌似和我们学校不远
<zwindl> jusss: 石家庄职业技术学院
<jusss> zwindl: 比我们学校好。。。
<zwindl> jusss: …前辈是哪所学校？
<jusss> zwindl: 我是石邮的，而且还是分校区的。。。
<jusss> zwindl: 翟营南大街 金马市场对面
<jusss> 离医大一院非常近
<zwindl> jusss: …离我家不远
<jusss> 。。。
<zwindl> 我家在翟营大街南头
<jusss> zwindl: 别接本了，早点出去上两年班，混点经验比本科文凭强
<jusss> zwindl: 我在南头也住过。。。北国商城附近 煤机街
<jusss> 铁三院附近
<zwindl> jusss: …我还不想违背初衷啊…上高中就想专科课应该少，能自己多学点, 结果每天都
<zwindl> 满课
<zwindl> 还有操行评分压着…不能逃…
<jusss> zwindl: 我当时毕业去的是一个用友软件经销商那待了4个月
<jusss> zwindl: 你们学校比我们学校强多了
<zwindl> jusss: 然而真的是什么都学不到啊，大一做大作业用了一堆的函数指针数组模拟面向对象，老师都看不懂…直接给满分了
<jusss> zwindl: 你们学校。。。
<zwindl> jusss: 就是这样啊…Orz，什么都学不到，作业还那么多
<jusss> zwindl: 词法闭包可以模拟对象
<zwindl> jusss: 不懂…
<jusss> poor man's closure is object, poor man's object is closure
<zwindl> Orz
<jusss> zwindl: 就是把一个变量和一个函数绑定到一起
<zwindl> jusss: 差不多能体会到了
<jusss> zwindl: 函数在当前命名空间不施放，那个变量就不会施放
<zwindl> 生存周期层面的绑定？
<jusss> 也就是相当于实例的属性
<jusss> 还有作用域
<zwindl> jusss: Orz 我感觉两年荒废了
<jusss> zwindl: 这还只是个简单概念而已，比这复杂的多了去了，所以还是找个工作吧，上学，唉
<zwindl> jusss: …
<zwindl> jusss: 我现在也是在抽空补补数学…微积分都不会
<zwindl> 算法和复杂度分析根本看不懂
<jusss> 。。。
<jusss> zwindl: 我睡觉去了，晚安
<zwindl> jusss: 好吧，晚安
<Freebuilder> 我擦，pidgin 设置里居然连字体都没有
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • A卡双显卡不能安装A卡驱动求指教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480926 To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>". See "man sudo_root" for details. wwrr@WWRR-HP:~$ uname -a Linux WWRR-HP 4.4.0-38-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 6 15:42:33 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux wwrr@WWRR-
<^k^>  ─> HP:~$ lspci -knn | grep -iA2 "vga\|3d\|disp" 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generati …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-10-09
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • ufw防火墙可以阻止ddos攻击么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480928 http://baike.baidu.com/link?url=X2Yuc01 ... SMmJW6uk7K 1.ufw防火墙增加下面规则: Code: sudo ufw limit in from any to any 可以防止连接ddos攻击么？ 2.如果不可以，规则怎写，或设置什么文件？ zz: <a href="http:/
<^k^>  ─> /forum.ubuntu.org.cn/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=512475&quo
<onlylove> ooOO_OOoo: 首席早
<ooOO_OOoo> onlylove: 早！
<andyhuzhill> O_O
<IsoaSFlus> ..
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<gfxmode> 
<xuxiaohua> onlylove: woqu，yishangditiejiucuole
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • esxi 5.5中安装ubuntu1604桌面版不能调整分辨率问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480929 自己搞了台服务器，装了vmware的esxi5.5，然后装了1604LTS桌面版本，然后安装了自带的vmware tools，发现分辨率不能调整。 然后怀疑是tools版本不够高，于是去vmware官网下载
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 新手求推荐一个ubuntu下的杀毒软件！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480931 近期我想安装一款杀毒软件在xubuntu16.04下运行，希望是能在ubuntu下流畅运行的、免费的杀毒软件。 我这两天安装clamav怎么也安装不上，安了a包说依赖b包，安b包说依赖c包，安c包说依赖
<^k^>  ─> a、b包。然后我把那几个包都一起写上结果没有一个成功的。右上角还出现了依赖错误。 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安装QT遇到unmet dependencies问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480932 Code: sudo apt-get install qt-sdk Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you a
<^k^>  ─> re using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incomin …
<jusss> roylez: ping
<^k^> 新  服务器维护和硬件相关 • ufw日志？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480933 low medium high 1.sudo ufw high，相当于命令：netstat -natu -c 对么？ 2.这三个参数，有什么区别？ zz: amqoufas — 2016-10-09 20:29
<zhang123> 感觉人好少 。。。
<maplebeats> test
<ubrl> maplebeats:点点点.  21:35
<maplebeats> ok ok
<maplebeats> cherrot: hello
<maplebeats> 晚上都没有什么人啊
<zwindl> test
<ubrl> zwindl:点点点.  01:00
<zwindl> ubrl: 点点点
<ubrl> zwindl,
<^k^> 新  Vim和Emacs • emacs 为何用 C-g 而非 C-c  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=480934 终端下 C-c 不是发送那什么信号的吗，大量程序都是做退出处理，vim 做中止当前命令很自然，思维非常一致。 emacs 为毛要特立独行来个 C-g？ zz: 建客 — 2016-10-10 0:50
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-02
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有煎饼果子吗? : 去年的时候跟一兄弟打赌,赌的什么忘记了,但输的一方要去KFC里买煎饼果子（山东小吃哦）。很不幸我输了,于是鼓起万分勇气,憋着脸,走到一个很PL的服务员MM前面:"请问,有煎饼果子吗?"那女孩先是一惊,上下打量了我快一分钟,兄弟我要崩溃的时候,见
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • mplayer -volstep 1 这样调整音量时只能降低不能提高?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485497 mplayer -volstep 1 这样调整音量时只能降低不能提高? Code: $ mplayer -v MPlayer 1.3.0 (Debian), built with gcc-6.2.1 (C) 2000-2016 MPlayer Team CPU vendor name: GenuineIntel  max cpuid level: 13 CPU: Pentium(R)
<^k^>  ─> Dual-Core  CPU      E5500  @ 2.80GHz (Family: 6, Model: 23, Stepping: 10) extended cpuid-level: 8 extended cache …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爸爸的工作 : 孩子:"妈妈,爸爸是在皮革厂工作吗?"妈妈:"不是。"孩子:"那叔叔阿姨们怎么都说爸爸老扯皮呢?"
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • [求助] Ubuntu 开机进入 emergency mode  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485498 笔记本型号是ThinkPad E540。 Linux内核是 4.10.0-36。 只安装了 Kubuntu 17.04 当我启动系统的时候出现了以下画面，请问这是什么问题，我该怎么解决，万分感谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 李若贤 —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-10-02 13:20
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 可以ping通公网，在putty中执行命令由出错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485499 python manage.py runserver 公网地址：8000 提示Error: That IP address can't be assigned to. 请教：是问题在哪里。 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaods — 2017-10-02 15:48
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu server17.04无法远程连接ssh，中文乱码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485500 因ubuntu17使用中文是无法安装成功，所以界面选择中文，安装选择英文。 问题来了，进入后，发现中文全部乱码。 第二大问题，发现sudo apt-get install openssh-server 成
<^k^>  ─> 功 端口也开放，就是SSH连接不上 不知为何 在虚拟机中birtualBox，想复制一些文本内容到ss …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 两个人吹牛比冷 : 在广东打工的两个东北老乡见面了,他们开始聊家乡的冷。 两个人相互比着吹牛:一位说:"我去过的地方冷极了,冷得连蜡烛的火都凝固了,我们怎么吹都吹不灭。" 另一位说:"这算不了什么,我去过的地方更冷,话从嘴里一出来就变成了冰块,必须先放到油锅
<^k^>  ─> 里炸一下才知道刚说了些什么！"
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 霸道的MM : 系里有个小M,胖胖的矮矮的,每次上课都要占第一排靠边的那个位置,占不到就要大吵。久而久之,大家都默许了,也不和她争。 一次我坐到她的位置了,她来看到了,就嚷嚷这个座位是她的,都坐了几个月了云云。我心情也不好,就冲她吼:"kao！坐了几个月就霸占
<^k^>  ─> 了?老子脚下的地球都踩了快二十年了,到现在都不敢说是我的！！！ "
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-03
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • GPU:0: Unable to read EDID for display device DVI-I-0  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485501 手动安装闭源驱动de ./nvidia-settings -v nvidia-settings: version 375.82 (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-03) Wed Jul 19 21:42:33 PDT 2017 The NVIDIA X Server Settings tool. This program is used to configure the NVIDIA Lin
<^k^>  ─> ux graphics driver. For more detail, please see the nvidia-settings(1) man page. dmesg |grep WARNING [ 53.832462] nvi …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助 Ubuntu下如何恢复win10的引导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485502 求助大佬 在win下使用easybcd将win的引导搞没了，在grub下选择win系统出现这windows boot manage 请问在Ubuntu下可以恢复win的开机引导吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Quincy666 — 2017-10-03 9:30
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 上厕所闹的笑话 : 一天我上街,走着走着想上厕所,看见路边有一公共厕所,便冲了进去,进去后才发现是女厕所,还好当时没人,马上回头,结果刚转身便碰到一小妹妹。我还没来得及说话,就见小妹妹脸一红,头一低,说了句:"对不起！".然后飞快转身冲进了男厕所。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 长卵叹气 : 一官到任,出票要唤兄弟三人一胖子、一长子、一矮子备用,异姓者不许进见。一家有兄弟四人,仅有一胖三矮,私相计议曰:"四人之中,胖矮俱有,单少一长人,只得将二矮缝一长裤,两人接起充作长人,便觉全备。"如计行之。官见大喜,簪花劳酒。三人一时荣宠,下矮
<^k^>  ─> 压得受苦,在内晓晓,大有怨词。官听见,问:"下面甚响?"众慌禀曰:"这是长卵叹气。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 侥舌的小说家 : 有位说话喜欢拐弯抹角的小说家,一日出其不意地返家,女佣向他打招呼。 "你在找你太太吗?先生。" "是的,"他又画蛇添足地回答,"我在找我最要好的朋友和最苛刻的批评家。" "你最苛刻的批评家正在床上。"女佣说,"而你最要好的朋友刚刚从窗口跳了
<^k^>  ─> 出去。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 同床异梦  : 夜深了,夫妇两早已入睡。妻子突然做了个梦,她惊慌地推醒丈夫:"你快走,我丈夫回来了！ " 丈夫大吃一惊,说道:"真倒霉,我这就走！ "说完就跳上了窗户……  
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-04
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 平板电脑装ubuntu 16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485503 我想给我的平板装ubuntu 16.04，配置是i5 4300U 4G+128G,这个配置够吗，相对于windows10，谁更占资源呢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 永巷24号 — 2017-10-04 10:16
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu安装登录后卡死 无法进终端  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485504 电脑是神舟Z7M-SL7D2 i7-6700HQ GTX965M 安装好多次了，之前成功过，但这几次不知道什么原因总是装不上， 每次登录输入密码后就会卡死 直接按ctrl+alt+F1~6也都会卡死 是显卡驱动的问题吗？
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 chpyue — 2017-10-04 10:56
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 千里马-虞姬 : 上国文课时,老师讲到辛弃疾的破阵子,其中有提到"的芦", 师:历史上共有三匹有名的千里马,的芦是刘备骑的,那么还有什么有名的马呢?！ 学生A:关羽的赤兔马。 师:很好,那么还有一匹呢?！是谁骑的?！ 全班一遍寂静。。。 师:真的没人知道吗? 学生
<Administrator__> .
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 思源宋体还真不错！！！！！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485508 01.png 02.png 03.png 04.png 05.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 ahwad — 2017-10-04 16:19
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/06/08/Cg-4WVJWHhKIDyWAAAmv6yoxF9QAAMZEgLrLyoACbAD765.jpg 国外网友幻想的"假如我家喵星人会发短信",白色是他家喵发的,蓝色是他发的,大家感受一下下......＊（转）
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 笑料频出的雷人男女 : 一个漂亮mm走进酒吧找了个角落坐下,侍者问:"请问要点什么?"mm道:"我刚才进来的时候有没有男人看我?"侍者感到很奇怪,答道:"没有。"mm说:"看来没有人给我埋单了,来点便宜的吧！ "
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-05
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • 为什么我的火狐装了flash插件无法播放flash  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485509 我在火狐里截的图在下面，chromium和vivaldi都可以看flash的，我用的ubuntu mate16.04，最新56版火狐 这2个截图确定一个在直播，一个会自动放音乐 统计信息: 发表于 由 xihuan — 2017-10-04 2
<^k^>  ─> 3:25
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 安装openCV3.3 失败.  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485511 安装了ubuntu 16.04 kylin 版本。 显卡是 1080ti 拟安装 caffe试用 安装步骤 http://blog.csdn.net/yhaolpz/article/details/71375762 出错的地点在： mkdir build # 创建编译的文件目录 cd build [这一步出错]cmake -D CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=R
<^k^>  ─> elease -D CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local .. make -j8 #编译 屏幕显示： -- The CXX compiler identification is G …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 单虚拟机蓝灯上网这样配置，上不了网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485513 根据maxchen的教程，搞定了虚拟机蓝灯上网，但是HOST主机有点问题，重新安装系统后，导入虚拟机，重新链接，发现代理上不了网了，请各位大神帮我看看，哪里有问题？ HOST主机
<^k^>  ─> 设置，CHROME浏览器安装SwitchyOmega,设置代理 IP：192.168.56.101 端口：8787 GUEST主机设置： 1.防 …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<nick_dalao> 大佬们都在干嘛呢
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • [分享] 安裝Firefox延長支援版  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485514 安裝Firefox延長支援版: Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install firefox-esr 安裝Firefox用的Flash外掛： Code: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer 安裝Firefox用的JAVA外掛：
<^k^>  ─> Code: sudo apt-get install icedtea-8-plugin 安裝Firefox用的VLC外掛： <div class=&quot
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • vivo X20手机在debian下怎么弄到官方的rom包和官方商店的应用文件?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485515 vivo X20手机在debian下怎么弄到官方的rom包和官方商店的应用文件? 问官方客服说USB数据线安装这些要用他们家的手机助手 虽然Linux下有相关工具,但官方的包怎么
<^k^>  ─> 弄? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-10-05 13:29
<nick_dalao> .
<nick_dalao> 是不是挂久了就能混个管理员
<vento_john> no
<nick_dalao> 必须要有py交易才行吗
<vento_john> 不知道
<^k^> 新  软件推荐 • 有道词典 (支持新版的 Linux 分发版)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485516 目前有道词典官网所提供的源码与软件包 只支持到 PyQt 5.5 (软件包是 2015 出版) http://cidian.youdao.com/index-linux.html 但现在新的 Linux 分发版用的是 PyQt 5.5 以上了． 好在 DeepIn 已将有道词典源码修
<^k^>  ─> 改了, 可以支持新版的 Linux 以下能帮助你安装有道词典, 继续在新版的 Linux 用有道词典 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu中在某目录下安装软件。这个软件也不一定就安装在这个目录下。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485517 请问这样理解对吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gaods — 2017-10-05 16:02
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 电脑打不开网页但是手机却可以使用电脑开的wifi??求助！！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485518 ubuntu16.04 连上校园网后打不开网页，但是手机用着电脑开的wifi却可以正常使用，请教哪里出了问题呢？？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 waltermitty121906
<^k^>  ─> — 2017-10-05 16:32
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 请教：django-admin.py startproject mblog命令解释  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485519 我知道django-admin.py startproject mblog是建立了一个mblog。 但：django-admin.py是什么命令。 startproject又是什么命令。 python manage.py startapp mainsite是什么意思。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 gaods — 2017-10-05 18:55
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • DEB 包下载: 中国象棋棋谱 >的550局残局文件( XQF格式)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485520 把中国象棋棋谱<<适情雅趣>>的550局残局文件( XQF格式),打包并做了一个调用菜单程序界面. 可以用象棋程序 Gmchess (天书棋谈) 直接调用打开. 希望各位象棋爱好者喜
<^k^>  ─> 欢! * 命令行运行方式: Code: xiangqi-shiqingyaqu * 菜单打开: 位于: 游戏 菜单下面. DEB 安装包下 …
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 各位有没有遇到过Windows虚拟机也绕不过去必须用Windows实机系统解决的需求或情况?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485521 各位有没有遇到过Windows虚拟机也绕不过去必须用Windows实机系统解决的需求或情况? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-10-05 19:56
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-06
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 掉了一只鞋 : 运动会上掉了一只球鞋,我去广播室准备报失,没想到有人捡到并已交到那里。我去认领时,那位负责人说道:"你也真是的,掉么只掉一只,掉一双倒还可以借给我们用用。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有始有终 :      多恩和他的证婚牧师在街上相遇。     多恩:"几个月前,我和我的妻子举行婚礼时,您曾以上帝的名义宣告,我和新娘的一切烦恼都到了头,不是吗?可我现在多么烦恼！ "     牧师:"不错,我说过。烦恼有始有终,当时我并没有说明你们的烦恼是到
<^k^>  ─> 了开始的一头还是到了终结的一头。" 
<la-o-wai> 有人妹
<la-o-wai> 谁知道怎么翻墙啊
<la-o-wai> jade-shan: 哈喽
<la-o-wai> faggot land
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2oWmIIAXUAACaVrrZuMYAALrIwC2YvEAAJpu767.jpg 大哥,放了我吧
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 装了个steamOS发现桌面模式好多问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485525 装了steamOS，切换到桌面模式 发现终端无法启动 没有输入法 不知道root密码（装的时候就没有设置用户这一项） 现在除了能玩游戏真的什么都干不了。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 u-bt — 2017-10-06 15:23
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 装了个steamOS发现桌面模式好多问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485527 装了steamOS，切换到桌面模式 发现终端无法启动 没有输入法 不知道root密码（装的时候就没有设置用户这一项） 现在除了能玩游戏真的什么都干不了。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 u-bt — 2017-10-06 15:24
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 装了个steamOS发现桌面模式好多问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485529 装了steamOS，切换到桌面模式 发现终端无法启动 没有输入法 不知道root密码（装的时候就没有设置用户这一项） 现在除了能玩游戏真的什么都干不了。。。。。 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 u-bt — 2017-10-06 15:25
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • virtualbox root和普通用户运行时界面不一样?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485530 virtualbox root和普通用户运行时界面不一样? root用户.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-10-06 15:37
<CyrusYzGTt> 没有区别，差不多，，跟你是否自定义文件夹书签有关，，只是类似home目录不同而已
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 园的哲学 : 一个小伙子和一个姑娘坐在草地上。 小伙子用手指在地上划个圈,说:"我对你的爱,就像这个圆,永远没有终点。" "我对你的爱,也和这个圆一样,没有起点！ "姑娘冷冷地说。
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Thunderbird 52.3.0 通讯录的组织方式退步？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485531 以前的TB通讯录，将多个联系人加入一个与“个人通讯录”和“集合通讯录”平级的group，然后对邮箱设置过滤器，可以对在此group中的发信人的邮件进行过滤（如移动到特定文件
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 用wine运行TIM无法记住密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485532 本人使用的是Ubuntu 17.04，桌面环境是Unity。wine的版本是2.0。运行最新版TIM。 我最近在折腾TIM成功完美运行，但是无法记住密码。一直不知道问题出在哪里。希望这里的大神可以帮帮我。 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 发呆的中子星 — 2017-10-06 19:58
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 请问，已经安装好ubuntu怎么进不去啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485533 各位大神，我win10系统装了双系统，安装时显示装好了ubuntu，可我进不去，我其余两个同学都是win10也没问题啊，我们已经捣鼓了两天了，装了好几次，实在是搞不明白
<^k^>  ─> ，每次进去不是出现图上一堆乱码要不就是黑屏。 统计信息: 发表于 由 LYBGRB — 2017-10-0 …
<Todd[m]> 不是听说win10自带Linux吗？为何还要装双系统。
<Todd[m]> 单奔Linux好多年了，XP之后的windows版本再没用过。
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • ubuntu server17.04如何改root密码  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485534 参考这了一文章，没有成功，进入是有彩色界面 如果一开始按e就进入黑色的界面，不知哪里下手 修改 root密码 统计信息: 发表于 由 eremiter — 2017-10-06 21:49
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 想搭建个家庭的云相册服务器，有推荐的应用\方案吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485535 家里各种安卓设备，一堆小米、华为、三星手机，各拍各的相片，各存各的手机，想备份存储相当麻烦 现在有闲置着1台奔腾双核台式机，有没有能搭
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu VPS • 请教一下vps里14.04需要更新版本吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485536 还是只普通更新就行？只要没有啥漏洞就好。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 20sanguo — 2017-10-06 22:47
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • 请问，键盘布局自动切换是怎么回事？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485537 各位好，我用ubuntu 17.04，桌面环境是 xfce？ 原来将键盘布局设置为dvorak，然后发现键盘布局会自己乱切换，于是换了一张硬件层面支持dvorak的键盘，系统切换回qwert布局。 但
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-07
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • mtp挂载点里如何用fio测试速度?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485538 mtp挂载点里如何用fio测试速度? Code: $ fio -rw=randrw  -filename=./bcache -bs=4k  -name=mytest mytest: (g=0): rw=randrw, bs=4K-4K/4K-4K/4K-4K, ioengine=psync, iodepth=1 fio-2.16 Starting 1 process fio: pid=845, err=95/file:filesetup.c:623,
<^k^>  ─> func=open(./bcache), error=Operation not supported Run status group 0 (all jobs): 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学 …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu错误报告 • 不是运行错误，是个设计错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485539 我要反馈的不是一般意义上的错误，因为设计者本来的意图就是这样的。可是我觉得这是个设计错误，又不知道怎么反映这个问题，所以就发到这里了。 现在ubuntu桌面版默认使用了gnome桌面
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男人的痛苦 :     有一个男人整天就想着怎样骗过妻子,吃好的能睡赖觉, 而且还不用做事。终于有一天突发奇想,便对妻子说,你不知道,做男人难我这东西加在两腿中间,实在行动不便可难受了,你不信先在你的腿中间绑一个称铊试一试,女人为了证实是否如此,就在裤裆里绑
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 是否有NVIDIA+KDE5用户?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485540 想问问你们有没有遇到严重的掉帧问题? 统计信息: 发表于 由 IsoaSFlus — 2017-10-07 13:00
 * Guest19095 
 * Guest19095 
<digouyou> me
<digouyou> who ip
 * digouyou 
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu 如何像centos 进桌面显示启动信息  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485541 Ubuntu 如何像centos 进桌面时 在右下角显示开机启动信息 统计信息: 发表于 由 tor — 2017-10-07 13:52
<^k^> 新  校园社团支持 • 在沪江上建立了一个Ubuntu社团  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485542 改版后以前建的小组没了，忘记把帖子复制出来了 重新建立了一个社团： https://st.hujiang.com/ubuntu/ 有时间的同学可以发发帖或是帮忙打理一下 hjub.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2017-10-07 13
<^k^>  ─> :55
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu 如何像centos 进桌面显示启动信息  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485543 Ubuntu 如何像centos 进桌面时 在右下角显示开机启动信息 统计信息: 发表于 由 tor — 2017-10-07 14:01
 * Guest80953 
 * digouyou 
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • centos7 下载安装qq和微信  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485546 在centos下下载qq和微信 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 张倍铭 — 2017-10-07 15:30
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 官网下载的麒麟，无法安装。。。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485547 官网下载的麒麟16.04，用Universal-USB-Installer制作了启动盘 系统安装到1号盘，交换空间设置到2号盘 点继续后，提示分区无法卸载下面显示/cd 什么的 此时无法继续安装也无法后退，所以
<kwansy98> hi
<ubrl> kwansy98:点点点.  16:32
<kwansy98> hello
<ubrl> kwansy98:点点点.  16:33
<kwansy98> hello
<ubrl> kwansy98:点点点.  16:37
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<kwansy98> hello?
<kwansy98> welcome DevinKin
<kwansy98> Welcome DevinKin
<DevinKin> kwansy98 Hello
<kwansy98> Where are you from my friend?
<DevinKin> kwansy98 中文
<DevinKin> kwansy98 北京
<DevinKin> list
<DevinKin> hi
<ubrl> DevinKin:点点点.  16:48
<DevinKin> \away bye
<DevinKin> ,
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 10.04 LTS NVIDIA Geforce 310M显卡驱动安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485548 一台闲置的笔记本电脑，因设备比较老，就装了个10.04 32位的系统 安装显卡出现一下问题 1.直接 apt-get 安装，没有源，所以装不了 2.继而采用下载驱动安装，在nvidia官网上下
<^k^>  ─> 的 geforce 300m series 的Linux 32bit的驱动 3.安装方式如下 sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia* uname -r 输 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0A/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2otSIAtxdAAFyJjB0WgcAALrKAISjAQAAXI-328.jpg 到底谁吓谁?
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 请问客户端需要我给的证书才能访问我的网站用哪个web服务比较好  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485549 nginx能简单实现这个功能么？能的话我就研究研究不能的话apache行吗？ 客户端获得证书就导入到本地才能正常访问该网站下任何网页，没有的自动给他
<^k^>  ─> 转到个其它主页去。 谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 20sanguo — 2017-10-07 19:42
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • 为何无法从本机调用远端的dovecot服务器发送邮件？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485550 a ：代表本地端，我的本地电脑，域名 localhost.localdomain b is 我的vps ，搭建了一个 postfix c is 我的yahoo 邮箱。 登录b（我的vps)后， 我可以用下面的命令发送邮件到yahoo邮
<^k^>  ─> 箱。 echo "test"|mail -s "test" account-in-yahoo@yahoo.com 这个是b（我的vps)上面的设置。 postconf -n a …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu国外衍生版 • [分享] MATE桌面環境下最方便、美觀的面板方案  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485552 在終端機中輸入下列指令後，貼上下記內容： sudo nano /usr/share/mate-panel/layouts/user-tweak.layout Code: [Toplevel bottom] orientation=bottom expand=true size=26 [Object matemenuapplet] object-type=applet
<^k^>  ─> applet-iid=MateMenuAppletFactory::MateMenuApplet toplevel-id=bottom panel-right-stick=false position=0 locked=true [ …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-10-08
<Isolde> 早上好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 晕机 : 有一对恋人,去法国的飞机上,男的晕机。从上机那刻起一直在吐,随身带的呕吐袋满了,女友去找代替呕吐袋的东西,回来后看到机上的人全都在呕吐,女友愣了,男的对她说:因袋子满了没有地方呕吐,所以我把它喝了。
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/7771.html 打架 : "为什么打架?"法官问。"当时我很平静地在电话亭内跟我的女朋友聊天。"小李说:"这时那个家伙走过来了,他要打电话,我不让他打,他就把我从电话亭内赶了出来………""这也怪不得你发脾气了。"法官想了想说。"还不只这样呢
<^k^>  ─> ！ "小李补充说:"他还把我的女朋友也赶了出来………"
<^k^> 新  Mint • 终于找到一个适合 Surface 3 的 Linux ！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485553 在 Surface 3 上面试了 Ubuntu 和其它 Linux ，每次都是因为凌动 x7 8700 的显卡很难搞。 今天终于发现 Linux Mint 直接驱动显卡，不用麻烦折腾。 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangjint5 — 2017-10-08 14:35
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 关于tensorflow fcn错误  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485554 用eclipse跑tensorflow fcn代码的时候出现这个错误，请问各位大神这是什么意思，怎么解决，多谢 Code: tensorflow.python.framework.errors_impl.InvalidArgumentError: Conv2DCustomBackpropInput: Size of out_backprop doe
<^k^>  ─> sn't match computed: actual = 23, computed = 12 [[Node: content_vgg/upscore2/conv2d_transpose = Conv2DBackpropInput[T …
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • xx-net 3.67,chrome61 开了ipv6， ip数量800+，就是不能访问google！！！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485555 XX-Net Status: sys-platform: x86_64, Linux-4.12.0-041200-generic-x86_64-with-Ubuntu-16.04-xenial os-system: Linux os-version: #201707022031 SMP Mon Jul 3 00:32:52 UTC 2017 os-release: 4.12.0-041200-gene
<^k^>  ─> ric os-detail: Dist:Ubuntu; Version:16.04; ID:xenial architecture: 64bit,ELF browser: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Linux x86_64) …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntukylin 被黑了么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485556 ubuntukylin 网站无法打开。输入网址后得到如下信息： The URL Is: http://www.ubuntukylin.com MySQL Server Error: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) ( 2002 ) You Can Get Help In: http://www.Met
<^k^>  ─> Info.cn 怎么解决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 HaseeLiHaoYue — 2017-10-08 17:17
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu能实现软raid么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485558 现在有一台老机器奔腾双核2G内存，2块80G西数硬盘，1块300G富士硬盘，几块硬盘都有不同程度的坏道了，有没有办法实现软raid4 纯粹是为了实验着玩玩 统计信息: 发表于 由 rhinolt — 201
<^k^>  ─> 7-10-08 17:47
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • nginx allow IP的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485559 allow 局域网ip可以实现外网无法访问特定目录文件。 问题是我记得之前搞路由器时，通过ip168查IP就是内网ip，我忘了当时搞得啥了。如果别人搞成显示内网ip，会不会出问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 20
<^k^>  ─> sanguo — 2017-10-08 17:58
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 打劫名言 : 一人抢劫银行说了一句至理名言:"通通不许动,钱是国家的,命是自己的！ "
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu10.04可以升级到18.04吗？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485560 ubuntu10.04可以升级到18.04吗？Ubuntu18.04会是10.04时代的Gnome桌面吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qingkong918@sina.cn — 2017-10-08 19:59
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • 如何让adb输出其执行的shell命令?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=485562 如何让adb输出其执行的shell命令? 搜到了这个方法: http://blog.csdn.net/wanliaixie/article ... s/49432925 但怎么改呢?有编译开关还是要自己写相关实现? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-10-08 21:16
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-01
<proller> maybe i'd be better off just running it and measuring it
<proller> DIFFICULTY
<proller> the container i was originally working with was vector of uint8_t, for raw binary data (receiving from a USB device over hidraw)
<Riviera_> "doctor"
<Riviera_> but isn't d a variable?
<victorSN28> IP68 nice!
<victorSN28> wooledg:~$ time bash -c 'for ((i=1; i<=2000; i++)); do echo "$i"; done' >/dev/null
<victorSN28> % unsafeCoerce Right () :: [Int]
<victorSN28> rsc: yeh, but for #fedora-join, which is meant for newbies, we don't want to limit it to registered users
<victorSN28> ah ah ah
<bashNinja7> and it's bothering me
<bashNinja7> Gelfand formula just gives you the formula for the "radius" no?
<bashNinja7> mh_le, what do you mean by a line in [-1,1]
<bashNinja7> ϳοb is nоt ԁoіᥒg Alⅼaһ is dоing
<bashNinja7> Bajax: that STILL sounds like a UTF issue
<auraka27> i do trust, but i dont want other root priviledged users from other drive see the other and vice versa
<auraka27> > [1,2,3] <> [4,5,6]
<ubrl> auraka27: 500 => Net::HTTPInternalServerError for https://eval.in/ -- unhandled response
<auraka27> you can't optmize this except by reading the entire block
<wenfeng> it looks to me like a chisel or a file handle
<wenfeng> *constructor metadata
<wenfeng> go back to the installer
<wenfeng> Just asking because i often hear about them together.
<wenfeng> so then depending on the specialization of the class template it would change the return type
<alan`> it looks like it should work just like that i think
<alan`> hmm yeah i need to get another 'puter set up another mirror
<alan`> If you want it done, show people how it is done, and start contributing patches.
<alan`> I hijacked bin_dot (i.e. source or .) and had to copy multiple functions so that I can add my compilation code where stat()s are already done, to not do them twice. I occur surprising effect: loop(), the thing that reads stdin OR scripts, doesn't switch to script file-descriptor, but behaves as if bin_dot requested reading STDIN from it. Any sixth sense how could copying of functions to have private copies lead
<alan`> I wonder what linus said about this
<alan`> wow great
<m27frogy16> 512 GB built-in, water proof
<m27frogy16> i don't use this machine for anything else than youtube and scp backups
<m27frogy16> sigh, wrong again
<m27frogy16> FreeFull: It was more something that had to do with resolvconf and the NetworkManager resetting it when the wifi signal was bad.
<m27frogy16> I can take 16-bit object code and run it today. I do this quite often
<obfusk29> restrict
<obfusk29> I want UNLIMITED POWAAAAA !
<obfusk29> But I also have a better one
<obfusk29> Anything I should know about using it?
<obfusk29> right now files saved are garbage (well, just gzipped content)
<Torun23> wondering if anyone could help me compute some cocycles
<Torun23> also better profiles for 3400 MHz ram
<Torun23> i'll proliferate your linux
<Torun23> also, what's the best way of returning two values? in this case I'd need to return both the new mbr_val_v and i as the state of the loop if I were to make a new setV_exp function
<Torun23> I like it *more* than Perl, and I like Perl more than Python, which I like more than most other languages which are rung below in my eyes (php/ruby/etc)
<Soqaris17> they tried that, but it seems to result in more oxalate being absorbed, and you already have calcium in your system so you form the stones
<Soqaris17> retrojeff, output of uname 0r
<Girtablulu29> and this is LAN ofcourse
<Girtablulu29> I wanted to prove someone wrung on the internet
<Girtablulu29> All this VM stuff like VMWare and such dates back in IBM to well before the 80s.  (And done better)
<Girtablulu29> i can solve it using insert(..) as well
<Girtablulu29> password4: I think she's planning on using your compressor.
<Girtablulu29> { auto v = vector({}); cout << accumulate(next(begin(v)),end(v),v.front(),[](string acc, string vv){ return acc + ',' + vv; }); }
<joshh24> unfortunately this fails because you need the equivalent of sort -V
<joshh24> philippD, see e.g right above the subsection title "More endpoints" that this link points to: https://haskell-servant.readthedocs.io/en/stable/tutorial/Server.html#more-endpoints
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Serving an API — servant documentation
<schinckel4> merijn: fn :: (Fractional b,Integral a) => a  -> a -> a ->  b fn  a b c = 0.1 * 2 *   fromIntegral a + 0.2 * fromIntegral b
<schinckel4> which OS is that exactly rottensalty07? and which boost and qt versions you have?
<schinckel4> Z-module: x^(gh) = (gh)^(-1)*x*gh = (x^g)^h in the right notation, while x^(gh) = gh*x*(gh)^(-1) = (x^h)^g in the left notation
<schinckel4> ketas: indeed
<schinckel4> dgurney: I see it as, more or less likely something /new/ will come out that and replace openrc in another wave. :p
<Killsudo13> did you know that urxvt even has a small language just for modifying the background
<Killsudo13> HI ZIGGY
<jubo2> who is supportxmr admin ?
<ServMeme26> zumba_addict: OOM killers kill things when out of memory.
<ServMeme26> http://www.open-std.org/jtc1/sc22/wg21/docs/papers/2010/n3055.pdf
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 长度=263.53 KiB ; type=application/pdf
<ServMeme26> I forgot to buy solder
<ServMeme26> Psi-Jack: of course there are
<ServMeme26> And mostly OpenBSD related.
<mfournier25> Hi all - I am trying to load some scripts I go into Irssi and do '/run scriptassist' getting an Unknown Command: run - I made sure to /load perl and it says already loaded
<mfournier25> hmm, even writing; eg = (Proxy :: Proxy (Take (S Z) (Fmap Swap (Unfold Int)))) causes a compile loop
<mfournier25> XRP (XRP) is #3. Last price $0.58 / ฿0.00008533. 24h volume $4,392,417,029 changed 48.32%. Market cap $22,936,569,617. Available / total coin supply 39,809,069,106 / 99,991,841,593.
<mfournier25> the way people use it is to have a complete input specification of the environment
<mfournier25> avi_m: Never mind.  Just worry about the types.
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 求教ubuntu kylin的文件恢复  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488589 硬盘里存放了几年的照片，想重装一下系统，备份文件的时候剪切文件夹到U盘，结果最后发现U盘里没有文件，硬盘里也找不到了。求教有什么数据恢复软件，网上找了，基本都是WIN版本的 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 wellstone — 2018-10-01 8:00
<Peyam> ioria: ok, just fsck /dev/sda5 or anything else?
<Peyam> TomyWork: i dont wanna command alias
<Peyam> I think WSL is a nice improvement to windows
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 当年的你 : 想当年你拳大南山敬老院,脚踢北海幼儿园,一米一下全放倒,你往太平间上一跺脚:不服的给我站起来！没有一个敢喘气的～～～
<Fenny27> did you look at stackoverflow or googled it?
<Fenny27> caze: my question was going to be about the ascii arithmetic but i got it now
<Fenny27> should be fine _nibiru
<Fenny27> i ahve these meme chink fans that has 11 blades
<Fenny27> hypnosb: click here ➡  @freenode_NickServ:matrix.org
<^k^> Fenny27:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<dtantsur|afk28> someone is training AI
<dtantsur|afk28> Anyone official here taking a bug report?
<dtantsur|afk28> We don’t draw conclusions in math without rigorous proofs
<dtantsur|afk28> how i can are config???
<dtantsur|afk28> SASL you mean?
<Guest62747> xocolatl: https://dpaste.de/sqzB
<Guest62747> Just for curiosity, i know its not usually worth  to optimize that type of stuff
<Guest62747> Is it possible to manipulate/mount/find/use "previous versions" NTFS feature with ubuntu?
<Guest62747> 15+ years ago
<Guest62747> scientes: wrt alignment considerations, https://danluu.com/3c-conflict/ is a good article
<ubrl> Guest62747: ⇪ Data alignment and caches
<computertechieOw> that it was an accident? yeah
<computertechieOw> ayecee: yeah. I have been trying to dockerize something and it has been painful. definitely something a very skilled sysadmin would be good at
<computertechieOw> autopsy: let's just say that grub is bigger than the entire chroot
<computertechieOw> what sort of clamps
<computertechieOw> today is not a good day
<DeltanicYt> rotaerk: Although, actually this is overkill
<DeltanicYt> broadcast address seems correct for me
<DeltanicYt> thanks... I was trying to word that carefully
<DeltanicYt> ${1} without the second $
<DeltanicYt> So the bridge can message you.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<ryoch> http://DoPartTimeJob.com/?user=901530
<ubrl> ryoch: ⇪ Part Time Work available - Students, Retired and housewives can start part time job. - 901530 $
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老汉与饭店服务员 : 有一老汉初次进城,来一饭店,对里面的服务员说:"小姐,馍馍（momo）多少钱。" 小姐扭脸过去厉声道:"没有这项服务！ " 老汉不甘心,又问:"那水饺（睡觉）呢?" 小姐一听大怒,骂老汉死不要脸并将其轰了出去,老汉挠挠头,非常纳闷,自言自语道:"开
<^k^>  ─> 饭店不给馒馒,还不给睡觉,还叫什么饭店。"
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 利用squashfs让机械硬盘"grep -r"源代码目录的速度提升9倍  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488590 利用squashfs让机械硬盘"grep -r"源代码目录的速度提升9倍 方法很简单,就是把需要经常grep -r源代码目录(比如内核源代码目录)创建成squashfs镜像. CODE： mksquashfs ./linux-4.14.1
<^k^>  ─> 3 ./linux-4.14.13.lz4.squashfs -b 1M -comp lz4 -Xhc -no-exports -noappendsync 普通ext4分区目录: CODE： $ time …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 接见和旅游 : 每天中午在固定的时间,德意志皇帝威廉一世（1797--1888年）总要站在柏林宫殿靠角落的窗口,接见成千上万的来瞻仰这位象征帝国权力的统治者的人们。到了晚年,由年,由于健康状况不佳,医生恳切地劝他停止这项日常活动,以免劳累过度。可皇帝却十分固
<^k^>  ─> 执地说:"我每天的接见是写在旅游手册上的。"
<ivoireRO> disregard.. I'll actually *not* be lazy and look it up
<ivoireRO> do you do uefi booting / do you have an "efi" or "esp" partition?
<ivoireRO> Cherry
<ivoireRO> but you can run arduino code in some simulation
<ryoch> http://DoPartTimeJob.com/?user=901530
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 难吃 : 某天,有一个人上餐厅用餐,结果菜色另他很不满意。就很不高兴的找服务生来,说 你们的菜怎麽这麽难吃,叫你们经理来,服务生:我们经理到对面的那间餐厅去吃午 饭了
<eft> BryanWB: or if you're on windows, Rufus
<eft> *compdoc
<Alexwallza> Damn ;/
<Alexwallza> lin_noob: don't be an asshole biggot trying to smear people as "fascist", do that in some other channel not #linux
<Alexwallza> or you can host your own git
<Alexwallza> and usually gpg is used to ensure trust
<Alexwallza> a type of kind (a ~> b ~> b) is not a function, but a fully saturated data type, like `IO Int` or `Double`
<trCody> as opposed to a big let
<trCody> so, i can just make the monitor ignore values like that
<trCody> Z-module: It seems to me that this is just a long-winded form of the same proof I gave.
<trCody> savask, it's more evenly mixed than I expected
<trCody> ovbiously u cant source that much thru usb
<raktajinoBm> Wizek: MonadReader is still exposed
<raktajinoBm> i want to replace the battery, gimme a reason
<raktajinoBm> especially considering how it's a pretty rare bug
<raktajinoBm> No, it isn't. AppImage, yes, Flatpak, no.
<krishnab> I have that too, my wifi is fairly awful as I live in an apartment block, the 5Ghz range is well crowded
<krishnab> wouldn't they have to hack it already to have access to the php though?
<krishnab> Easy
<ryoch> Clean Link : ) http://DoPartTimeJob.com/?user=901530
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 当初他哪点像我 : 母青蛙刚当妈妈,公青蛙就出走了,这一走就是好几个月。 一天,公青蛙回来了,母青蛙生气地说:"你还知道回来啊！" 公青蛙看着母青蛙身边的小青蛙,笑笑说:"误会误会。" 母青蛙说:"咋地还误会了。" "当初你刚生下他,我还也以不是我的种呢?" 母青蛙
<^k^>  ─> 刚想发作,公青蛙连忙补充道:"你说当初他哪点像我哇。"
<underyxUa> that's what you call them
<underyxUa> Psi-Jack: am I missing something or has nobody called bls spoken recently
<underyxUa> The current block height is 1,663,527. Difficulty is 72,307,731,519. Hashrate is 602.56 Mh/s.
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<ronny[mx]> Eh, whatever works.
<ronny[mx]> even though the volume will change depending on what temperature you measure it at later
<ronny[mx]> AlwaysInTime: http://www.nongnu.org/quagga/docs/quagga.pdf <-- page 45 (the printed, page 45)
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 长度=652.21 KiB ; type=application/pdf
<woddf2IR> jmalicki, sqrt(300) = sqrt(3*100) = 10*sqrt(3)
<woddf2IR> I'm trying to add a new key header["cookie"] = "peanut butter", but the new key gets added to the table without the ["brackets"] (just "cookie"="peanut butter")
<woddf2IR> supportxmr.com just got auto-renewed for the second time
<woddf2IR> cheapie, then yours is closer :)
<woddf2IR> and need to log in without starting X
<philipcristianoz> TRILLION
<woddf2IR> "classes will dull your mind"
<philipcristianoz>  lcd.print("Push the buttons"); // print a simple message
<ryoch> Clean Link : ) http://DoPartTimeJob.com/?user=901530
<ubrl> ryoch: ⇪ Part Time Work available - Students, Retired and housewives can start part time job. - 901530 $
<mechanicjayXy> koz_: dunno. can you write  foo = fromList [(1, EqF 3),(2, NeqF 2),(3, LTF 3.3)]   no, can you do something else, not sure
<mechanicjayXy> zfs on freebsd, raid60 for a large archive server.
<mechanicjayXy> Tom's Window manager
<mechanicjayXy> check your git config -l
<mechanicjayXy> Branes wtf!
<mechanicjayXy> you don't have to. C99 and later provide syntax for that: MenuItemArray x = { & (MenuItem) { "x", NULL }, 1 };
<jolrosgx> The dinosaur book?
<jolrosgx> Where do you get this error?
<jolrosgx> namely that references require immediate initialization in the constructor
<jolrosgx> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20924927 and https://www.nytimes.com/2004/12/16/books/finding-homosexual-threads-in-lincolns-legend.html
<ubrl> jolrosgx: ⇪ Was Abraham Lincoln gay? - PubMed - NCBI
<pikajudeNB> SnakesAndStuff, what are your phase noise and stability requirements?
<pikajudeNB> Don't I think the homie LaGrange did his thing yet
<pikajudeNB> its like people swearing that you have to first learn about schemes in algebraic geometry before learning varieties in classical algebraic geometry
<DaVipertR> then ignoring me
<DaVipertR> (i.e. customers' customers connecting to the public infrastructure just use whatever their own internet connection happens to be)
<DaVipertR> I’m not a big fan of Joe Rogan as such
<DaVipertR> It's really quite annoying that I hear that BS all the time. Carbon steel - yes. You get it to blue temper color, it'll soften quite a bit.
<DaVipertR> ok FootyMobile
<DaVipertR> i should wait for 2950x then
<TwistedFateGB> in the same way
<TwistedFateGB> It's complex enough
<TwistedFateGB> Is there a way to reset all cgroups to default?
<TwistedFateGB> no release number
<mossTz> greycat: I'm not using a pipe though.
<mossTz> markasoftware…  guessing this might be related to pointer aliasing
<mossTz> yes it always belongs to the variable :)
<mossTz> dont suppose you know the required version of NASM?
<SamMzc> this is for FM though, where things are a bit simpler
<SamMzc> That actual bug title: “Uploading a file containing the word "defrost" results in deletion of all files.”
<scribblesgX> <gtmanfred> what version of docker?
<scribblesgX> as i recall there are actually many represerntations of zero, but only two are canonical
<oovets> Thanks for your time. I learned something new today. :-)
<oovets> yeah, medical science has come a long way
<oovets> mikky: Maybe check out this guide (it's using clever's kexec thing) ^^
<oovets> robotustra, not sure what the statement or question means.  iirc, the sparkfun pro micro board support package is in the board manager.  i expect you can use it to burn their version of caterina to the regular arduino micro.
<oovets> solidfox, also, buffer probably is declared like: char buffer[someSize] rather than as a char pointer (in which case you'd also have to do the extra step of allocating space for it)
<oovets> greycat: print0 = command line too long
<poopsteraV> PrashantJ: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ubrl> ⇪ f: ApacheMySQLPHP - Community Help Wiki
<poopsteraV> How can flash drives be read only?
<poopsteraV> 6 days wow.
<poopsteraV> Electrolytic right behind the power supply and ceramic right before the radio?
<poopsteraV> guiverc: I'll have a look, thanks
<pachuloor> myxenovia: I don't think hiding it will help your reputation... destructive and dishonest, or just destructive? You can learn and become non-destructive, but can you become honest?
<pachuloor> not necessary I'd say
<pachuloor> so how many recoders will they have on a set?
<pachuloor> yea i pretty much did all of them, except the part that i usually share for my civil groups more
<pachuloor> tomreyn: on the 7th try with wget, it finally returned a response: 301!!
<pachuloor> http://web.math.ku.dk/~moller/e02/3gt/opg/S03.pdf
<ubrl> pachuloor: ⇪ 取标题 redirection forbidden: http://web.math.ku.dk/ -> https://cms.ku.dk/
<DempiD> try to eject it before you pull the plug next time ;)
<DempiD> okay. it was ESPN video playing (Miami vs LSU). screensaver came on.
<DominusBc> sphalerite: not unless you have that version of the file somewhere
<DempiD> #include <...> search starts here: /usr/lib/clang/5.0.1/include /usr/include
<DominusBc> I don't have the compiler, I used CE to find the bug :)
<DominusBc> windows without root is a PITA pingfloyd
<DominusBc> synx508: It has a fan :-)
<DominusBc> pls try on wowne.ro <--- best pool since forever
<DominusBc> when you have surgery, there is a 'standard rate' for the operation, lets say $100k, wether you have private health cover or not, the government pays this $100k. however if you have private health care, you can get hospitals with lower wait times, better rooms, better staff/doctors, and even get some elective surgeries that are not covered at all by the government health care system
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-02
<bwoahAr> the biggest problem for me is locations of configuration files and how each is formatted and used.  it's not rly something that can just be memorized.  just picked up through repetition
<bwoahAr> OOO
<bwoahAr> I named a disk 'staging storage' and I want to remove the space
<bwoahAr> lotus|NUC: Another thing about the drivers is that there has been some wierdness with uefi boot.
<h31CY> refer:keylogger
<h31CY> it just goes to the next line without telling me anything
<h31CY> I know lots of people who do excatly that
<h31CY> linux_probe: that's racism
<upperdeck> aaronpk :)
<upperdeck> linux8659: why not just run mate?
<miss_jwo> ville, is a reference not a pointer-like thing?
<miss_jwo> also, don't gcc/clang translate to their own internal "code" that's easier to optimize, rather than translate directly into assembly?
<[b__b]XX> yes, each time you roll it
<[b__b]XX> can you describe what that property is?
<[b__b]XX> Voziv: then I don't think you've actually rebooted since running that usermod
<[b__b]XX> pingou: Karma for churchyard changed to 8 (for the current release cycle):  https://badges.fedoraproject.org/tags/cookie/any
<[b__b]XX> Blondie101010, that's what I am trying to figure out
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Fedora Badges
<[b__b]XX> spaced0ut: that's what i do
<adhawkinsZD> nice img uploader/storage on the go
<adhawkinsZD> it says dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove linux-headers-4.15.0-34 which isn't installed
<adhawkinsZD> nah that wouldn't make sense...
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 求助！win10＋ubuntu双系统安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488591 大佬们好！我在安装双系统时候遇到了以下问题（一天还没有搞定）： 首先我自己的原系统是win10，安装在ssd中，在机械硬盘上空出了200g给ubuntu，利用u盘安装ubuntu16.04时最后完成重启卡死
<karuYp> How do I solve this issue?
<karuYp> *Or the task
<karuYp> Replace the router, perhaps?
<karuYp> http://jinja.pocoo.org/docs/2.10/templates/ - search for "scoping behavior"
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Template Designer Documentation — Jinja2 Documentation (2.10)
<karuYp> Moin
<karuYp> I assume he means the latter ;)
<kd2kiq> RaphGro1: ye
<kd2kiq> !kernel
<kd2kiq> the documentation oscillates between qualified and unqualified imported functions and i got confused
<kd2kiq> but you have time to reinvent it with chewing gum and string
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女人的情人 : 女人在家正和情人幽会,男人打电话来,情人问:"谁?"女人说是男人。情人立即要走,女人说:"别走,他说正和你在办公室打牌,晚一些回来。"
<hardc0der> even tho its more recent
<hardc0der> try an odroid-go
<hardc0der> i found this on the web: https://askubuntu.com/questions/177825/how-to-mount-an-external-hdd
<ubrl> ⇪ f: hard drive - How to mount an external HDD? - Ask Ubuntu
<hardc0der> what do you mean by skip existing values?
<qrestloveRv> computer science
<qrestloveRv> Αⅼlɑh iѕ dοing
<qrestloveRv> ^^ hear hear
<qrestloveRv> zenix_2k2: this is good for most pcb work https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005T8N8B6/
<ubrl> qrestloveRv: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<ubrl> qrestloveRv: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<qrestloveRv> have all the toys in the world yet the fuckers still cry for more
<synchris> why doesn't /dev/ttyACM0 appear?
<synchris> the specific voltage depends on the type of battery
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 纠正 : 罗斯先生的狗在比赛中夺得了第一名,巴库先生称赞说:啊,先生,祝贺你得第一。 罗斯先生纠正说:先生,是狗得了第一。 巴库先生忙说:对不起,先生,那么这次狗得了多少奖金? 罗斯先生生气了:不,先生,是我得了奖金。
<synchris> ! [remote rejected] master -> master (pre-receive hook declined)
<olblakfx> qwebirc77703, we don't have any good alternatives to it
<olblakfx> not working out too well..
<olblakfx> Opera used to run nice
<olblakfx> oiaohm: with SELinux, you can soft-restrict the root user, but of course, you can always change your security context; These protection is mostly effective to avoir for example to prevent accidents
<olblakfx> I recomend you download and install VIRTUALBOX and one Ubuntu image
<dbenoit> I think first you make the bikeshed stand up on its own. Then you can argue about its color.
<dbenoit> well, cloaks are supposed to hide your IP so no effort was put into doing so, basically
<dbenoit> FlashCode: a bot should never reply to notices but some things require it
<dbenoit> I want them to be stored and everything to be done as usual, but after reboot, it should become exactly same as day 1, sort of like a resetter.
<dbenoit> \x: I last saw djdp at 2017-11-13 - 10:29:06 in here, saying my pw isnt working anymoar
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 狗眼看人低 : 一个美女带着她的狗气势汹汹地走向宠物店！ 美女对老板说:"你把这条狗卖给我看门,昨晚小偷偷了我300元,可这狗连吭都没吭一声！ " 老板立即回答:"这狗以前的主人是千百万富翁,这300元它根本不放在眼里！ "
<deltabup> ghasshee: Great :)
<deltabup> madLyfe: not an ubuntu package? seems like you'd need to ask wherever you got it from
<deltabup> RicardasSim: No.
<mrdRx> could there be a connection between point-free and graphs? see: https://imgur.com/a/9BV4vSe
<ubrl> mrdRx: ⇪  Imgur: The magic of the Internet
<mrdRx> I don't think it's quite that easy.  From looking at the man page, it appears that you'd have to write a program which uses syncfs.
<mrdRx> : "=d" (cnt), "=&d" (val), "=r" (res) \
<mrdRx> the question is why
<mrdRx> is there a way to add a flag to gcc?
<w3stsideve> clasick: i always use freenode brah
<w3stsideve> printf("%f", 5/2); is printing 0.000000 as output. why is not 2.00000, since 5/2 = 2 because of integer division?
<systemfaultxi> halogenandtoast: at the very least you are going to have to tell us which editor you are using but it also seems like you might have more luck asking that question in the support channels for that editor than here :)
<systemfaultxi> I ate at the ford road one a couple times it was ok
<systemfaultxi> not sure haha i am new to records.. i thought it would be normal since i was using mail @ domain.com
<systemfaultxi> halvis: Thanks.
<systemfaultxi> oh wow I didn't know about that, thank you, I'll do that right away, lemme see...
<systemfaultxi> You didn't say irssi crashed :P
<xulfervK> --CamelCase
<xulfervK> You're not getting 200MBps on a USB 3.0 device that cost quite a bit
<xulfervK> BluesKaj: I only have three repos. I don't see universe
<xulfervK> jp: he just wants to "pass" - execv wont give you anything you dont already have basically
<xulfervK> this is when I try add instead of set-url
<jonfatinouo> have you tried git log --topo-order ?
<jonfatinouo> tool: Austria did their part and pushed for it.
<liuyb1> f a = a
<liuyb1> you can try this;
<liuyb1> LucidDreamZzZ:  I agree with you...  some people are just annoying and don't deserve any respect
<liuyb1> the_document, rosin flux is mainly tree resin; it's "ish". i dont know of long term effects but it's sort of like incense
<liuyb1> good job Mochi101
<lemmings> I didnt test it it myself but it should work with ntfs
<lemmings> then when you work, you can just push to both places.
<lemmings> allow temrinal to use xterm 2560 colour mode
<Inari-> I'm trying to POST the last exit code to an api. Strangely, my approach always outputs '0', even running `false ; ./pushbullet.sh` https://www.pastiebin.com/5b774efa70fab
<ubrl> Inari-: ⇪  Pastiebin.com 5b774efa70fab
<Inari-> Jan-: that is a one arg call, you have a 2 arg impl.
<Inari-> lol what is candide doing
<Inari-> what is this notation? https://i.imgur.com/lPxLWCn.png
<ubrl> Inari-: ⇪ image/png
<utzigad> What is unowned?
<ubrl> utzigad: define:unowned not defined.
<utzigad> the bad thing about plasma is that distros seem to like to only ship broken versions
<utzigad>  ycon_  for what
<utzigad> case $choice in 1) deployed ;; 2) internal ;; ... ;; esac
<utzigad> Espiritus ki onda? :v
<sysrqb_AW> !patience | Guest6293
<sysrqb_AW> I don't see what generality is loss though
<sysrqb_AW> podman run --volume "$(pwd)":/home/factorly:Z --interactive --tty --rm elixir:latest bash
<sysrqb_AW> AppAraat: you're passing the content to the column program and reading it back in. that cannot be down block-wise
<sysrqb_AW> So help me, I almost started doing that...
<sysrqb_AW> Seems weechat doesn't recognise it on this system.
<ndeineHA> hey I have an old apache config and I'm trying to replicate its behavior in nginx. in apache using NameVirtualHost my.ip:443 and <VirtualHost my.ip:443> does not bind it to listen on my.ip:443. it listens on *:443 according to lsof. but I can still have a default_server that redirects all traffic to one vhost. if I try do use default_server in nginx it complains that I can't have two on 0.0.0.0. but if I
<ndeineHA> it's going ot be a VERY hard hurdle to jump
<gnomethrower> c__: can you provide us some syslogs please?
<gnomethrower> (Also the docs say not to rely on the fact that it is implemented using IPs.)
<p0358_> bleh avr :P
<p0358_> Oh. Ugh. I had paged up
<p0358_> InterNuts....
<p0358_> it's the UFS reports making the oceans warmer
<optiz0rIE> ack thx
<optiz0rIE> Let's imagine that there is a teapot in orbit around the sun between mars and jupiter.
<pennyee> quit
<Sleepy_Coderhh> sorry for the paste, that was the output of the command you gave me.
<Sleepy_Coderhh> one of the many projects I worked on while at TWRX was some animation compression to reduce the size of some installs so that they fit on fewer floppies.  Ugh, the days of floppy installs...
<Sleepy_Coderhh> but that's their corporate decision to make
<Sleepy_Coderhh> lyra2: what?
<Sleepy_Coderhh> so it blows hot air away from me
<c0ll1sionhF> johnjay: ubuntu has a very different release model than debian
<c0ll1sionhF> it's kind of like asking "Well I know that all lions are felids, but how do I show that non-felids can't be lions?"
<c0ll1sionhF> noobly: yes
<c0ll1sionhF> right now all I see are this one: http://isocpp.github.io/CppCoreGuidelines/CppCoreGuidelines#Rl-name  and the following NL.10
<ubrl> ⇪ f: C++ Core Guidelines
<c0ll1sionhF> or some client's COPY support for a program client
<c0ll1sionhF> simbaclaws: die() { printf %s\\n >&2 "$*"; exit 1; }; cd /foo || die "I wanted to put a special error message here"
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-03
<haxonautmN> { int x(); }
<haxonautmN> :-) it's already in the current ports tree, but I have been meaning to read the porting guide
<SexualRickshawvk> ah, yes it can
<SexualRickshawvk> I guess 14 euros delivered
<SexualRickshawvk> Although /nix/store and /var/lib/name are on the same drive, so hardlinking could work
<SexualRickshawvk> sklarr: what version of netcat? The netcat -v -l 55555 version works the same for me as the long one.
<SexualRickshawvk> names of functions are strings :p
<john_doe_jrfp> Learath2: In general the mapping x |-> x^2 from R to R is not safe because it is not injective.
<john_doe_jrfp> no, when he posted that
<john_doe_jrfp> still lots of ways for others to get at it
<john_doe_jrfp> i closed two terminal windows that weren'tdoing anything and then it was able to eject
<john_doe_jrfp> they’re not hard to use but they force you into ST/IO which can be annoying at times
<john_doe_jrfp> fujiwarat++
<knavedRm> Quote #849: <+Snipa> Nah, working on my roomie's car. | <+Mochi101> Mechanical? | <+solar_> no its horse-drawn
<knavedRm> and l <tab> will ask you to display 143 matches?
<v12amlsn> thanks lambdabot
<v12amlsn> ok guys.  so i ran some more tests and changed my code to provide more details into where the process is dying:  https://pastebin.com/guCqEDAK
<outofboundsaH> wait... what? intero doesn't use the project ghc version?
<outofboundsaH> any suggestions? :)
<vishalhz> time to buttchug
<vishalhz> much smaller
<vishalhz> fendor: well in that case, you can do it as dmwit suggests
<vishalhz> the wise man is told about the unnamed register and uses it. the average man is told about the unnamed register and searches for it.
<valentinbuzanq> Is the mail server configured to use a different copy of the files? Does it need to be reloaded or restarted?
<valentinbuzanq> and then back again made some long days one day was 12 hours because the park had a special celebration
<valentinbuzanq> michael: After you recover the data (and you're sure you got ALL of it), the disk can be formatted to use it again. Sorry if I confused you on that either.
<valentinbuzanq> CoJaBo29: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<ubrl> valentinbuzanq: ⇪ Nickname Registration - freenode
<valentinbuzanq> Cauchy
<valentinbuzanq> flaf: great :)
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 18.10 • ubuntu18.04 蓝牙的开关突然变成灰色不可点击，适配器找不到  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488593 ubuntu18.04 蓝牙的开关突然变成 灰色不可点击 ，提示： 未找到蓝牙，插入蓝牙适配器以使用蓝牙 可是明明昨天我还在用蓝牙音响听歌的，今天就不行了！！真的奇怪
<^k^>  ─> 软件更新里面也没有相关的驱动未安装什么的，昨天我就安装了 VLC，smplayer，kodi，Chrom …
<tha_dok_> stawp
<tha_dok_> I aim for 100ms
<mbilvu_> hi
<mbilvu_> 想问下高手
<mbilvu_> 这里有人玩samba 吗？
<mbilvu_> register
<mbilvu> hi
<ubrl> mbilvu:点点点.  16:29
<mbilvu> 你好，想问这里的高手有人玩samba  ？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 你爸爸接你来了 :     某幼儿园某阿姨,夫妻伉俪情深。一日夫来探妻,众小儿已知巴结阿姨,齐奔至阿姨面前大呼:"阿姨,阿姨,你爸爸接你来了。"众阿姨喷饭。
<mbilvu> 难道这边很少人玩samba?
<just4[m]> 都不说话吧，我是小白…
<mbilvu> just4[m]: haha 小白好
<just4[m]> <freenode_mbi "just4: haha 小白好"> 大佬好！
<just4[m]> 我是来打瞎凑热闹的
<obfuskIM> I'm devop from Lithuania and Im currently have to decide how to install our feature servers (now we have 20).
<obfuskIM> pi--: that is (by necessity since you're modifying the video content) re-encoding the video. Video encoding takes time. There are options you can use to change the speed/compression/quality tradeoffs.
<obfuskIM> you just run the compiled binary directly
<obfuskIM> skimmed over that when I was checking
<mikedlrqm> the OGs
<mikedlrqm> blingrang: I just barely tried to do make it work at one point, I ended up using a sftp jail :)
<mbilvu> any ppl know how to change domain name in samba
<mbilvu> it like dont have guide on it
<AntaresrW> rafael13: You're not in #systemd yet -- please log in to your freenode account first. (Type /topic for more info. If you're human, use ?invite to get a pass.)
<AntaresrW> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIZYw89uFDE
<ubrl> AntaresrW: ⇪ DEUTSCH NEPAL : "Tolerance" - YouTube
<AntaresrW> darkmeson: I don't understand
<AntaresrW> i find it amusing how almost everybody on irc has had an attempt at an irc client or server
<AntaresrW> and I want a safe atomic filesystem rename and a free pony
<AntaresrW> Are the new AMD CPU's good for XMR?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 谁最呆 : 小呆:大呆,十一点半的火车为什么我们十点就要在这儿等?? 大呆:笨啊！这样别人五点才到台北,我们三点半就能到了埃 小呆:对喔！那我们可以多买几张票,就可以早点到了说。 大呆:所以我说你比我笨,我早就想到了！你看这里有十张票,我们一人五张,这样我们
<^k^>  ─> 九点半就能到台北了啊！ 小呆:喔…怪怪的…。
<Diagfg> First Rule of Public Beta Club
<Diagfg> es que tu me parece muy maricon
<Diagfg> mochi101 come, i can gib u free waffle
<Diagfg> know why it is crashing?
<Diagfg> bls: Yes, indeed, but it's limited mostly
<CJammer> it reports the old kernel value there
<CJammer> come on IRC nerds, pretend like you're normally-socialised
<CJammer> that is irrelevant. if there is a bug in the std lib then anything is possible. something works silently, and something else may crash your program.
<CJammer> I pg_basebackup'd with -x option.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 招供 : 一只考古队从埃及带回一具木乃伊。因为确定不了这具木乃伊已经存在了多长时间,科学家们只好找情报部门帮忙。情报部门的人员在实验室里忙了4个小时,然后告诉科学家们说,木乃伊的确切年龄是3147岁,科学家们很惊奇,问情报部门的人员是怎么得出的结论。 "很简
<^k^>  ─> 单,"一个情报部门的人员说,"他招供了。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M08/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2saqIZIE0AACTqhTCoKoAALrVgG35JkAAJPC266.jpg 这样的头盔太帅了
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • Ubuntu16.04 swap占用过多，电脑死机怎么解决？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488594 如下图，在编译一个程序时出现卡顿，看了资源使用情况，发现swap占用特别的，而内存倒是没完全用起来，请问这种情况是可以通过设置方法解决，还是说电脑硬件配置无法满
<^k^>  ─> 足编译程序的需要？若可以设置，应如何设置解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Jemma — 2018-10-0 …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 以借对借 : 邻居匹克屡次叫小孩来伏特家借醋,今天又来了:"我家晚上吃蟹,借点儿醋好吗?"于是,伏特也吩咐小儿子到匹克家借东西:"今天我家要吃醋,请借一些螃蟹好吗?"
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<mz`qJ> opqdonut: Consider how say C++ gives us sequentiality of statements with (;) - but we can't capture that semicolon as a first-class value, pass it around in functions and use it somehow.
<mz`qJ> We bridge it, but it's not perfect :/. I've been trying to diagnose how we sometimes just lose modes.
<Hezkore> why is this happening?
<Hezkore> it will fetch from my branch origin
<Hezkore> ( 2 dx + 0 dy, 0 dx + 2dy) was right
<blkperlXv> rajrajraj:  as far as I can remember, you bother yourself with OpenSSL and friends for some time now
<blkperlXv> [ WACK - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com
<blkperlXv> maybe some fisharoni will make Rooofy hongry
<blkperlXv> "why is the os telling the user to save the changes they don't want or literally lose the entire file? :)"
<eskimoAj> Uh.....
<eskimoAj> DHE: I see that -r sets the frame rate. But how can vlc know that value? Isn't mjpeg just a sequence of jpegs?
<eskimoAj> how do i do this
<eskimoAj> Like :split and :vsplit
<Gun_King> 好神奇，隔壁opensuse-cn进去还要验证
<vishwin_La> you need to write your code so that some y comes before some x.
<vishwin_La> or fsck the ext and use the '-e' or similar option for those xterms and such
<vishwin_La> There is also 4.19 experimental
<vishwin_La> oh right :(
<vishwin_La> edmund: for replication, if the streaming connection is broken for some reason, it will fall back on the archive.
<vishwin_La> BlackDalek: okay, now i'm puzzled why the "sudo mount -o remount,rw /home" command didnt return an error message. but i think we can ignore this
<bruce-tY> lldooe2: show me the output of "/statusbar" on your irssi
<bruce-tY> my cpus hit 67c and there's the smell of soy sauce coming from the heatsinks?????
<bruce-tY> is adolf on coinbase yet?
<cs_0x6373pN> totally legit, though mostly you only ever see it in ioccc entries.
<cs_0x6373pN> TheNH813, yeah i've even done a complete uninstall of samba/samba-*, reinstalled, and pulled the configuration from the working box onto this one to ensure they are all the same but still nudda
<cs_0x6373pN> pragmaticengma I wish I remembered
<cs_0x6373pN> anycast helps a lot against this kind of attack
<cs_0x6373pN> _always_
<r2d3Ld> let him tell you about the shit that is reality
<r2d3Ld> so to power the blender, I have to put button on 'off'
<r2d3Ld> im on a crosshair vi
<oholiabXh> zincy: there's no such thing in unix as a "websocket". there is just a socket. the additional mechanics to make ita  websocket are added by user-level code.
<oholiabXh> oh no wait it was the saudis
<oholiabXh> and would have sufficient logic swing for the TGs
<oholiabXh> sadly I dont
<canndrew> davor, i don't have a clear cut answer.  i'm just saying with a few hours of screwing around i bet you could fine a way to hook into what you need without inteferring with how the existing code works.
<canndrew> .mine 2500000
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-04
<jeffVj> by the time you put the phone on your face, it's already unlocked while i was getting it out of my pocket
<jeffVj> Bacteria: yes, it went thata way ------------>
<jeffVj> not really ;)
<arzaZn> right. now just gang ghetto
<arzaZn> give it a go anyway
<arzaZn> "why you should never use <insert "nosql" dbms>, 2018"
<JmainguyFX> >inb4 another massive bullshit to 2k
<JmainguyFX> tar -rf archive.tar newfile
<JmainguyFX> Hello, I need help understanding a timeout in the snmp-exporter. I'm trying to scrape multiple HP iLO. The ones in the local datacenter work fine, but the ones over in the backup datacenter timeout. When I do a normal snmpwalk, the local ones take about 70 seconds, the remote ones 90 seconds for the full walk. I already increased the timeout for the snmp to 120s, but it just won't work. Anyone got any ideas?
<mayli> Hey there!
<JmainguyFX> Okay, so in my own tradition to completely overengineer, I will transmit my SPI signals over 5ft of twisted pair using LVDS transceivers.
<JmainguyFX> boblamont: did you run make clean before rerunning make
<JmainguyFX> if I ask to  -ddump-splices -ddump-to-file, where do the TH splices end up? assuming I build with stack and supply the flags in the ghc-options field of the library stanza of the Cabal file
<ziglq> How does one undef with yahb?
<ziglq> pk2010, the voltage range is a soft limit
<ziglq> koollman: lol. Damn.
<ziglq> ._.
<m_tadeuhp> What? That feature is typically free!
<m_tadeuhp> That's why knives should be banned from sex play.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 在win10下安装Ubuntu一直死机  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488596 我刚买了联想的ideapad330，自带了win10系统，我想安装ubuntu。一开始是安装成功了，但是进去一分钟左右就会死机，连鼠标都不能动，还有一次是在输入了 shutdown之后死机的，它也不会自己关
<^k^>  ─> 机。只能强行断电，后来又安装了两次，直接在安装过程中就死机了，大概是在联网那一 …
<flying_sausagesq> CoJaBo: could you move the services in the mean time?
<flying_sausagesq> markweston: no
<flying_sausagesq> so can compute 1/j mod M for j = 1,...,k and do the whole thing with multiplication
<flying_sausagesq> dmwit: Oh, no way to do it with the old commands
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 华为最新的AMD Ryzen 5 笔记本--终于让我们等到了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488597 如我在另帖提到，我们约一个月前在 Amazon.com 订了一台华为最新的 Matebook D 笔记本： https://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.p ... 6&t=487234 结果被通知卖光了。后来这台机器的价格
<^k^>  ─> 节节上涨，我想我们没有希望了。哪知道几天前收到 Amazon.com 新通知，说又有货了，预计 …
<ntian> ..
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 一台有两张网卡的ubuntu电脑，如何实现这样的一个网络结构？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488598 如图所示，我网上查了一下，好像要用到iptables？ 不熟悉网络设置，请高手指点。 统计信息: 发表于 由 21grams — 2018-10-04 16:08
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 摸手识新郎 : 一位女士和一位足球教练结婚快40年了,她深知球赛对丈夫来说总是头等重要的事。有一天她特别沮丧,脱口而说:"弗郎克,你呀,宁可误了我的葬礼,也要去看球赛！ " 大夫非常心平气和,答道:"罗伯塔,到底是什么使你想到,我会把你的葬礼安徘在有球赛的日
<^k^>  ─> 子呢?"
<zykMG> ok so it's 1.66
<zykMG> If they're not already, they're probably getting there at an incredible rate.
<zykMG> that's not so bad
<zykMG> whats next? football played with hands?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不必太破费 :      女顾客:"我想买些东西,送给我丈夫,你看什么最适合男子用的呢?"     女店员:"太太,请问你们结婚多少年了?"     女顾客:"大概有十几年了。"     女店员:"那么请到楼下廉价部去买吧。" 
<Joklerzs> Apple doesn't split out sales by model so there's no way to know really
<Joklerzs> old discussion, I don't like transformers in general and avoid them, which is very easy when you are already in IO
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 //i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M06/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2sQOIG0enAAByEg-nKGQAALrVAKcukYAAHIq748.jpg 好妖娆的眼神,我真的hold不住了
<^k^> 新  华北校区 • 北京市十一学校_HCC社团（为数不多的中学社团）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488599 今天才看到这个论坛是不是有点晚呢？不过我们还在哦！社团一直使用linux，服务器用的是debian，哈哈！hajimimashite 统计信息: 发表于 由 liboqiao — 2018-10-04 20:40
<albrechtaE> got valuable tips from y'all tonight
<albrechtaE> ip range*
<albrechtaE> There's a new "fearure" that'll show what pr0n you're watching on the lock screen, and his wife disagreed. Hilarity ensued.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 如果小朋友一天就长成大人好不好? : 答:时间过得太快,一会会儿就要吃饭了,肚子还没消化呢。 如果时间过得很快,人一会会儿就死掉了,那么世界上就没人了。(……好、好有远见。-o- ) 如果比爸爸妈妈大了,怎么叫爸爸妈妈呢?
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) • ubuntu18.04可以卸载ibus吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=488600 之前版本的据说不能卸载ibus，如果强行卸载会卸载很多东西，不知道18.04这个版本是否允许卸载ibus 统计信息: 发表于 由 xihuan — 2018-10-04 22:37
<s0lucien> i sense +2k\pi 's are missing somewhere
<s0lucien> https://www.mankier.com/4/libinput
<ubrl> ⇪ t: libinput man page - xorg-x11-drv-libinput | ManKier
<s0lucien> omg ~/.weechat is intense
<frodemE> now* i'm trying to figure out
<frodemE> but I still can't deal with the remaining 30%
<frodemE> nimay87: how can we help you?
<frodemE> Curious, mainly.  At work - where we don't use Haskell, we use a lot of COM.  These COM objects just happen to be implemented in .NET most of the time now.
<frodemE> here: determine whether the series is convergent or divergent
<kolorafa> the_document: they don't ship parcels to/from individuals in Russia. Only documents. try EMS
<kolorafa> Counterpoint: I dont think anyone's tried it on the moon yet.
<kolorafa> cristian_c: i assume with more paramters than just -u ?
<kolorafa> no I did nto darkmeson
<kolorafa> it'd be nice to have 3g/4g on a pi3+
<kolorafa> yes. you can get that page if you click on Status link
<niksrdD> pingfloyd: yea... E: Unable to locate package command
<niksrdD> and then figure out how to run an external command via Lua
<niksrdD> currently they are in a module, but I don't want to duplicate the manifests over the 2 environments, and there are common files to the envs in this module
<niksrdD> it has no knobs
<niksrdD> still too vague of a question.  be more specific.  way way more specific.  what problem are you trying to solve?
<HobadeeMj> Ah this might do the trick: https://man.openbsd.org/man8/amd64/boot.8
<ubrl> ⇪ f: boot(8) - OpenBSD manual pages
<HobadeeMj> do you have backups?
<HobadeeMj> i would just do it all in one go but well
<HobadeeMj> wouldn't the kernel cache it instead?
<scav__> sibiria: thats really good going even for standby
<scav__> but that would allow me to only `lift` a IO function, no?
<gadago> But that's the opposite of what you initially stated was the problem.
<gadago> do you have the account name?
<gadago> ayecee: I didn't get your point about file -s , ffs read
<gadago> In C# and javascipt
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-05
<Guest95214> if you're resizing a volume, go off of lv numbers
<Guest95214> designed purely for speed, with less regard to fatigue and ease of use
<Guest95214> mount ?
<Guest95214> is geordi dead?
<Guest95214> djph: Google Cloud
<craneeJ> get the new ch
<craneeJ> the 4 was the perfect size for me. I'd actually take one smaller than the 4 if they made it.
<craneeJ> and i dont have much space currently to put it lol
<craneeJ> i know you can use stuff like fusefs to make a system that accept only static files as input to accept the output of a script as a fake file
<debdrupOX> bruul: here's your (You)
<debdrupOX> pingfloyd, yes, but just that. I don;t want whatever else sheen;s got :P
<debdrupOX> (in this particular case is just directory names, nothing really importat)
<debdrupOX> about as patent laden
<KF5YFDGs> Normal -> is the part where text is.
<KF5YFDGs> Apparently yeah
<jcadduono> I mean, if there's anything wrong with the disk, it tends to show up in the form of reallocated sectors DURING the dd anyway
<jcadduono> sheng2: you need to use the command twice.
<jcadduono> (ie, it only really works out for anyone big enough to sue them.  funny that)
<byzafk> according to Ubuntu wiki - Recovery mode article
<byzafk> sadly, it looks like I won't be able to use 4GB or more anyway :(
<atamisk> By leaving out the domain field when setting the cookie
<atamisk> No matter how crude and ugly the tool is.
<atamisk> Woc: nvidia geforce 410m
<atamisk> there's a lot of echo here
<atamisk> although im not very knowledgeable about it
<LoetmichelwI> hey, i just added <deque> instead of <vector> to one of my code files, and noticed a huge increase in compile time... is it deque that's sooo complex? is there a way to speed this up..?
<mayli> Hey there!
<LoetmichelwI> What is even going on
<LoetmichelwI> I wish I could. :/
<LoetmichelwI> the director hated the male guy from die antwoord
<LoetmichelwI> the_document: hey someone was trying to assit you yesterday when you left
<Biappiyi> and for what part of the process would you like to replace vim with vs code
<Biappiyi> I am not woried about this communicating on its internal network
<donnie> Especially when I then turn around and pipe that tooling into other tooling like vim and fzf, having to edge case git repos isn't ideal
<donnie> i'm perfectly fine with the syntax, I wanted to know if route can support it or not
<n00d1es> 大家好，不好意思打扰了。
<n00d1es> 我目前 update 会有报错如下：
<n00d1es> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: 630239CC130E1A7FD81A27B140976EAF437D05B5
<n00d1es> E: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise Release' is not signed.
<n00d1es> N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<n00d1es> N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Index of /ubuntu
<n00d1es> 我使用了所有可以搜到的办法，都不能解决
<n00d1es> 请问谁有什么思路么？ 谢谢！
<n00d1es> 比如包含这条命令的方法：sudo mv lists lists.old 我尝试了，无效
<n00d1es> 拜托各位大佬伸出援手
<n00d1es> sources.list 中没有任何包含 precies 的行
<n00d1es> 哪位大佬能看一眼啊…… T T
<shal3rHe> worst case my process doesn't get scheduled? That's not the behavior I want each time
<shal3rHe> text came out all warped
<shal3rHe> noahmg123: what does it say in dmesg afterwards? there's usually more explanation about what failed there
<erickgnavarQw> rm -rf is always an option
<erickgnavarQw> `foo` there can be a `char *`, and `&` will be a `char *const *`
<erickgnavarQw> dataN: You'd need your own.
<erickgnavarQw> or charge
<sic_> some sandisks like to fail prematurely but you can send them in for replacement
<sic_> ?? 1/2 = 2 ?
<sic_> A surge is a spike, such as a very short increase to, say, 350V, and then back to normal quickly.
<fornew> but but but i thought they didn't like hitler?
<fornew> Because Group 2 (A or B) basically says nothing about carcinogenic potential in real situations
<ivve> The rest looks good to me. I'd personally rename X1, X2, X3 into X, Y, Z, but I don't know what your problem is :)
<ivve> math notations are confusing because there are no rules, and ASCII art makes it worse
<ivve> I'd definitely use subdomains if they were accessible to the outside world though :P
<s_snake> python476 just linked to What Is A H.V. Capacitor & How To Discharge A H.V. Capacitor - YouTube - DT
<pkswv> ya, we paid for windows, since i'm at a corporation.
<pkswv>         500 mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt bionic-updates/universe amd64 Packages
<pkswv> doh... I think I can fix that
<pkswv> so you're trying to solve a docker-specific issue
<pkswv> quatations
<pkswv> that's actually exactly what I'm trying to set up now
<seanparsonsMK> othias, it's good for getting in to a consistent style of defensive programming
<seanparsonsMK> cousteau: tn-c-s is used in many generic installs around the world i think
<seanparsonsMK> Soliton: unicode by itself is relatively simple
<seanparsonsMK> i used it when i was still not very good with debuggers, and i thought that set -x was more useful
<DoXiDFI> grift: already done multiple times, but it's but last msg from
<DoXiDFI> i don't see where it says 'b'-'a' should be 1
<DoXiDFI> and to think you were the first person to discuss this. ;)
<DoXiDFI> that's unrelated
<DoXiDFI> do you want to check if the tunnel is up? How much traffic is passing through? Is something alive on the other end? etc...
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-06
<pauldubcl> Indeed, it would seem pf is blocking.
<pauldubcl> https://i.redd.it/ihsdns523em11.jpg
<Sousaproof> johnjay: I think you'll end up writing poorly in both languages
<Sousaproof> so I'd like to figure out how to tell the builder to disable parallel builds but just for aarch64
<Sousaproof> Madbrad20023: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<ubrl> Sousaproof: ⇪ Nickname Registration - freenode
<Sousaproof> hence the pythonic short for "kwargs"
<Sousaproof> Yes, for playing with errors
<adrian_broherCy> The printer has only just been put together, as  isaid, he is disabled,  he's only been using it for less than a month.
<adrian_broherCy> The category of affine schemes is (up to equivalence) the opposite of the category of rings. Hence a product of rings corresponds to a coproduct of schemes. And this makes sense, because the prime ideals of A × A are of the form (0) p × B for a prime ideal p ⊂ A, and (1) A × q, for a prime ideal q ⊂ B. But the category of rings doesn't have coproducts as far as I can tell. Does this mean that there is no produc
<ariabucklesiP> vingthor321: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ubrl> ⇪ f: ReportingBugs - Community Help Wiki
<ariabucklesiP> damn the premium NCP client costs $40
<ariabucklesiP> What?  It has a WeChat client built in?
<synx508lK> oh, liftM2 is just a constrained liftA2...
<synx508lK> SuperQ: I highly recommend using GitHub permalinks whenever you link to code publicly. There's quite a few broken links in the mailing lists from you (https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/prometheus-users/5bRDIPnOhwI).
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Google Groups
<synx508lK> kepler: i'm not entirely sure. I'm just trying to learn
<synx508lK> Niklas9751: you might check that your kernel config is configured for the cpu you have.
<nachoesaB> I learn %s/dsada mechanically
<nachoesaB> yeah, i would say so
<nachoesaB> syscall that linux uses to implement threads and forks
<nachoesaB> thats morbide
<matsmC> oh maybe some countries block it i forget
<matsmC> Not extensionS but one extension.
<matsmC> tell me if you still see same behavior.
<Saulzar> ok so high cardinality labels are just as bad as unrolling them?
<Saulzar> M5M400: subadresses? :P
<Saulzar> Then I'd do UPDATE FROM, as you suggested, I think
<Saulzar> some_weirdo22: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<ubrl> Saulzar: ⇪ Nickname Registration - freenode
<md_5CH> thanks you!
<md_5CH> hes a dumbfuck
<md_5CH> missing the part where he sets that stuff on fire
<mbalmer> similar workflow to what i do J9 only i use rs232
<mbalmer> DIP8
#ubuntu-cn 2018-10-07
<purrdeta> but thats not significant
<purrdeta> It was working on hotspot one day then the next day it was just gone.
<purrdeta> B132: the most important thing is for your math notebooks not to get wet
<purrdeta> Greets friend
<purrdeta> inv3nt0r, takes after GTK3. It's all the rage now-a-days. ;-P
<xin> hi all
<ubrl> xin:点点点.  17:03
 * xin 
<xin> join #freenode
#ubuntu-cn 2019-09-30
<devil01> hello?
<devil01> 有人吗？
<devil01> 卧槽这里连个人都没有吗？？？
<devil01> hi?
<devil01> .......
<contrun[m]> iMadper:    不知道怎么 dm 啊  也不知道怎么看是不是在线啊 还去喝咖啡不
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-03
<linux-w> ?
#ubuntu-cn 2019-10-05
<HTD_1998> Hello .
<HTD_1998> wc
<HTD_1998> Hello .
<mankonini> 没人
